# Doctor Who Thread



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2008)

talk about the Who, new and old plus all the spin offs here.

anyways the newest special ame out, it's in the trading post.  I kinda liked it, brought back the cybermen


----------



## ATY (Dec 28, 2008)

the speciel was great the actor who played the fake doctor was great.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 29, 2008)

I think this must be Doctor Who thread #987652345.

I dunno why but the show just doesn't seem to have staying power in this forum :S

Anyway, yeah I loved the special, a great bit of Christmas fun. Both Davids did fantastic performance (The "fake" Doctor was played by David Morrissey, one of the best TV actors out there), there were some really nice effects, and Russel T Davies out-did himself on a lot of the subtler conversations. If nothing else, this special demonstrates how versatile a writer that man is.

Wasn't quite sure how to take the giant Cyberman. As an 18 year old who doesn't like things going too far, I kind of cringed at it. Whilst at the same time, I knew I'd be loving it as a kid.

Derva Kirwin was just... Win.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm tad dissapoint Morrisey didn't end up being the Eleventh, since I loved him in this and we know that the Tenth is out of here.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 29, 2008)

As amazing as David Morrissey is, I just don't see him as a Doctor. Something just doesn't quite fit, though I don't doubt that via pure talent, he wouldn't be able to fit himself into the role. But why, if there's some actor out there who can do it easier?

I'd like someone who's a bit like Tennant was before Doctor Who. An actor known in the business as amazing, but not a celebrity, shall we say.


----------



## Juno (Jan 4, 2009)

The speculation is ovar.


*Spoiler*: _New Doctor_ 



Matt Smith





He's pretty much a complete unknown... and possibly way too young for my liking.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2009)

Has the previous Doctor already died?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

not yet, he'll die in one of the next 3 specials


----------



## C. Hook (Jan 4, 2009)

So...

New Cybermen; yay or nay? I personally like them better than most of the old day stories (Goddamn gold weakness), but they are a bit slow and ponderous for my liking.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 4, 2009)

I wanted the black guy.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 5, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Has the previous Doctor already died?



He'll die next Christmas 



ghstwrld said:


> I wanted the black guy.



I really didn't. I don't know why, but Paterson Joseph just didn't suit me as the Doctor. And he's been in New Who anyway, he was in the 1st season's finale.



C. Hook said:


> So...
> 
> New Cybermen; yay or nay? I personally like them better than most of the old day stories (Goddamn gold weakness), but they are a bit slow and ponderous for my liking.



I think they're Ok. I actually think they're _too_ cyber for me. There's little that tells you they aren't just robots. Possibly because of crap costumes, but there was actually something eery about just how human-but-not-quite the old Cybermen were. Also, they were treated as just a lot more scary in the old series than New Who, now they seem to be one trick ponies, who seem more interested in Deleting people than making them into Cybermen, which was their original intention.

I almost think "Convert!" would have been a better catchphrase than "Delete!"


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 5, 2009)

Dr Who is damn awesome. With Steven Moffat as executive producer I've got damn high hopes for the next series when it eventually comes along.


----------



## Besh Boa (Jan 5, 2009)

There should be more Donna


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 5, 2009)

> Now that the dust has started to settle on the news that Matt Smith will be the new Doctor Who, I have to ask: Am I the only one who feels a little... well, cheated?
> 
> It's not an age thing, I should point out. Although, yes, 26 seems a little young to me to be a Doctor, that's entirely a thought probably based more in my own bitterness at realizing that I'm eight years older than a timelord and feeling as if all of my life's achievements pale in comparison to singlehandedly saving the universe on a weekly basis or traveling around all time and space in a blue police box; Peter Davison was only three years older when he got the role back in 1981, and I didn't have any problem with his age, after all. It's also not a comment on whether or not Smith will be any good in the role; I can't think of that many things he's done that I've seen, so I don't have any real opinion one way or another.
> 
> ...




co-signed.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2009)

well being an american who didn't know anything aside from that Newsarama.com said "Tennant leaving" and "Smith cast" I realyl have no opinion either way, so *+1*

but in all fairness I can certaintly understand some of the dissapointment but all I can realyl say is that I trust Moffat.


----------



## Taffer (Jan 5, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> So...
> 
> New Cybermen; yay or nay? I personally like them better than most of the old day stories (Goddamn gold weakness), but they are a bit slow and ponderous for my liking.



Nothing wrong with the original design


----------



## Shogun (Jan 5, 2009)

It's a shame that a failed doctor who actor had to hit out at the show


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 5, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> co-signed.



I guess I was disappointed a bit to see just how much he resembles Tennant, but I do think that it's really not a big deal at all. Far better an actor who can play the part well rather than another chosen for the colour of their skin or gender.



Shogun said:


> It's a shame that a failed doctor who actor had to hit out at the show


----------



## Stalin (Jan 5, 2009)

A lot of old school doctor who fans hate the new who show.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2009)

a lot of old school ANYTHING hate the new versions of ANYTHING, way to state the obvious


----------



## Catterix (Jan 6, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> co-signed.



Biggest load of Bullshit I have ever heard. And I read The Sun 

It's amazing the different opinions spewed about the same fact. My family are actually impressed that he isn't black, especially after Paterson Joseph was so close to being it. 

It would have been too easy to make the Doctor black, following 2008's run of Lewis Hamilton, Barack Obama...

If race is such a big issue, then you need help. Why not complain that the Doctor isn't a woman? Or ginger haired? Or green?

They actually said that Smith was nothing like what they were looking for, but his audition, his characterisation, the way he handled his lines, were perfect.

They chose Smith because he was the best actor. Not because he was white.

Get over it.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2009)

well i will see 

Eccleston still remains my fav although Tennant wasnt bad at all.


----------



## Taffer (Jan 6, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> A lot of old school doctor who fans hate the new who show.



Yeah, its such a shame.

Ive been a who fan since i was little. I was a fan throughout the nasty period where there was no Doctor Who on telly, and its fandom was pretty much seen as geeks.

Now i still can't believe it when i go into shops and there are kids fighting over Doctor Who toys etc. I'm so pleased with what they have done to Doctor Who, and the interest in the new also brings interest to the old. Ive had my younger cousins borrow some of my dvd's of the earlier series, and they love it dispite the effects etc.



Catterix said:


> Biggest load of Bullshit I have ever heard. And I read The Sun
> 
> It's amazing the different opinions spewed about the same fact. My family are actually impressed that he isn't black, especially after Paterson Joseph was so close to being it.
> 
> ...



Agree 100%


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2009)

personally I would find it very difficult to accept a woman doctor, since every male time lord we've seen regenerates into a male timelord and same goes for females, it would be bullcrap to just have a sex change.

though I can accept a black or asian or whatever doctor since he frequently changes accents, hair color and overall body structure.



also damn rep seal stops me from repping Catterix


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 6, 2009)

Just so we're clear, it's not about being pro-black or whatever.  It's about a cultural icon that supposedly captures the zeitgeist of a particular place not being so one note (in that regard).

Anyway, I'm still hoping Moffat will take over Torchwood, as well, because that show desperately needs his touch.

[edit]

Oy.  

I guess my first post in this thread doesn't really help matters in the least.  

Sorry, folks.


----------



## Juno (Jan 7, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> co-signed.






> No, my problem with the choice is this: He's a white male.



Fucking hell. Enough of the white guilt already. The enthusiasm for a black doctor was just creepy. There's nothing more insulting or patronising than selecting an actor according to skin colour, black _or_ white.

Speaking of which, why black? Why not asian? They're the bigger minority in Britain, and they're the ones that have been almost entirely absent from the new series so far. I dislike this attitude that picking a black guy is the best gesture of multiculturalism, ignoring that there is more to multiculturalism in Britain than black and white.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 7, 2009)

The world is more than just white/black? 

But I think we can all agree that the best person for the job should get the job, no matter what race/gender/species they do be. Still, I hope this guy is pretty different in his acting style to Tennant as the pressure from taking up such a spot would make it easy for him to slip emulations in there so as not to alienated any rabid fans of Tennant.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 7, 2009)

Seabear said:


> Fucking hell. Enough of the white guilt already. The enthusiasm for a black doctor was just creepy. There's nothing more insulting or patronising than selecting an actor according to skin colour, black _or_ white.
> 
> Speaking of which, why black? Why not asian? They're the bigger minority in Britain, and they're the ones that have been almost entirely absent from the new series so far. I dislike this attitude that picking a black guy is the best gesture of multiculturalism, ignoring that there is more to multiculturalism in Britain than black and white.



The idea that the article is advocating the Doctor must be black is a canard.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm looking foward to the new doctor to see if he can live up to Eccleston and Tennants standards.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> The idea that the article is advocating the Doctor must be black is a canard.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 23, 2009)

Bionic Woman set to appear on Doctor Who. I hope she doesn't suck as much as she did on Bionic Woman. She can't suck if she's going to be the Doc's roadie/partner/assistant/bitch.


----------



## Taffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Bionic Woman set to appear on Doctor Who. I hope she doesn't suck as much as she did on Bionic Woman. She can't suck if she's going to be the Doc's roadie/partner/assistant/bitch.



Comedian Lee Evans is also in the same episode.


----------



## Toby (Jan 26, 2009)

lol sign me up on the anti-racist Doctor Who fanlisting and those surprised about Bionic Woman's appearance on the show.

I'm looking forward to a new doctor personally. Tennant is great no doubt, but we need to move on, I think, before he _becomes_ The Doctor. 

I've been thinking about picking up a single convo-thread for Doctor Who but everything seems very scattered. Does anyone know which is the first or most comprehensive/active?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2009)

Torchwood S3 trailer.

looked decent enough ... until I remembered it was Torchwood.


----------



## kizuna (Mar 4, 2009)

Seabear said:


> The speculation is ovar.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _New Doctor_
> ...



  you serious?? he's very young!!

can he be as good as david tennant though...? i hope so. i'm probably too old to like doctor who, but i don't care!

he's very pale... maybe he's a vampire?


----------



## Avix (Mar 24, 2009)

For those of you who don't know



As reported by The Sun, now the Sun always gets mocked and said that it's false, but quite a lot of the time it's true, The Sun, was the first newspaper to report Davros as returning, allbeit, being played by a different actor, but they reported it nonetheless.

 -----  SPOILERS -----

Also, in that final special, where the return is scheduled - This will be the one where David Tennant regenerates - Spoilers have it & filming pictures have it that links from Family of Blood will feature heavily, as Jessica Hynes, who played Nurse Redfern returns, this time in the modern day, possibly playing a descendant of Nurse Redfern, as she is publishing John Smith's A Journal of Impossible Things, her name is Verity Newman (Which is a reference to the first producer of Old Doctor Who) 

Speculation is that Donna will read this book, and loopholily find out about the Doctor & therefore somehow be able to return.

Also, don't know from where, but possibly in a Steven Moffat interview, he's prepared probably most of the scripts for Series 5, because Matt Smith's read scripts 1 & 4.

And apparently Series 5 begins just moments after the last Christmas special !


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _For the last episode with David Tennant's regeneration_ 





> BILLIE Piper will return to Doctor Who with ALL the Time Lord’s former companions as part of David Tennant’s final episode.
> 
> Billie, 26, will again play Rose Tyler and teams up with other sidekicks Donna Noble (Catherine Tate) and Martha Jones (Freema Agyeman).
> 
> ...



If the master is going to be back then it is going to be epic ;_;


----------



## kizuna (Mar 28, 2009)

when is it going to be aired??


----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2009)

> when is it going to be aired??



next special is in easter, then christmas, then the 11th takes control in 2010


----------



## kizuna (Mar 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> next special is in easter, then christmas, then the 11th takes control in 2010



oh wow!! i'm going to be home for easter!! goooooooooooood!! 

gah, i can hardly wait! it's gonna be epic!


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 1, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]u-rUTlQPm4o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Apr 12, 2009)

Okay, I just finished watching the "Planet of the Dead" episode on youtube. It was good to see Michelle Ryan again after her show (Bionic Woman) was cancelled on NBC. I really thought she was going to become the Doctor's new companion. Oh well, at she has her own flying bus now. Bottomline, it was a good episode! I can't for the next one (The Waters of Mars) to come out.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 12, 2009)

Juno said:


> *Spoiler*: _New Doctor_
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Smith




I'm a fan of Matt Smith and I think he's got the makings of an interesting Doctor. If that promo shot is actually a promo shot and his general clothing is something like that I think it'll work great, suitably modern but with a distinct enough style. Looking forward to seeing just what he'll bring to the role with his acting.


----------



## zantha (Apr 12, 2009)

i think matt simth is going to be great, but i am going to miss david tennant. he is great. i wonder what they are going to do with the companion. i mean since matt smith is so young, they could go with a young companion. get the younger vewiers. what do you think.


----------



## kizuna (Apr 12, 2009)

i'm gonna miss david too *sniff*

i loved the easter special! 

not overly sure about the ending though.... but i liked the 'he will knock tree times' (yes, the 'tree' was intentional. her accent, you see)


----------



## zantha (Apr 12, 2009)

i wonder if the master will be involved. i heard some thing about john simmes comeing back.


----------



## kizuna (Apr 12, 2009)

oh wow! that would be awesome!

we've got a bit of a wait though


----------



## zantha (Apr 12, 2009)

i know i would love to see him and david tennant together again in the none gay way. 

thought i would sart a topic who do you think was the best compainon. 

my has to be martha, she walked the world and saved it, with little help from the doctor. and proctected him when he was a humen. i think she is underated. 

on a side topic am i the only one who thoght the nurse when he was humen was to old for him.


----------



## Avix (Apr 12, 2009)

For those of you who love HQ / UHQ Doctor Who Images, y'know, like On Set images/ Promo Stills & Stuff - Basically a really great gallery for HQ Up-to-date stuff
is *The Medusa Cascade*

Also there are lots of new spoilers, I posted them here, Read *this page*

Also - Thought I'd post a Gif I made :


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 12, 2009)

I have to say, the way he knocked back the Catrina(?) character at the end of that special was pretty funny. I really didn't like her-partly the writing, partly the acting.

But the episode was entertaining enough. I can't help but feel the foreshadowing would have been pretty cool if it was not redundant.


----------



## Kamina (Apr 13, 2009)

The master is returning for two of the four specials this year.

here!

Just thought I would post it.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 13, 2009)

Didn't Russel T Davis say that he would never bring back the Master whilst he was in charge? That said, 'tis not a surprise.

I saw half of the new Red Dwarf. Missed most of the middle of it oddly enough.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> Didn't Russel T Davis say that he would never bring back the Master whilst he was in charge? That said, 'tis not a surprise.
> 
> I saw half of the new Red Dwarf. Missed most of the middle of it oddly enough.



I think he just said he was'nt planning on bringing him back. Anyway, these are his last episodes and he's co-writer on the next one, so maybe he's not totally "in charge".

The first episode of _RD_ was a bit of a let down, but the last two were great. And since it's supposed to be a film I can let the first part off with it.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 13, 2009)

WHat the hell is a rani anyway?


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> WHat the hell is a rani anyway?



It is Hindi for Princess or Queen.


----------



## MuNaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

"planet of the dead" was entertaining... noting special... but noting really bad.

Am i the only one not really exited about the next one? it really looks like those weak episodes on the middle of the "regular" season... i hope i'm wrong... but i'm not getting my hopes up


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Planet of the dead_ 



"He will knock four times" Time for the master


----------



## zantha (Apr 13, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> "planet of the dead" was entertaining... noting special... but noting really bad.
> 
> Am i the only one not really exited about the next one? it really looks like those weak episodes on the middle of the "regular" season... i hope i'm wrong... but i'm not getting my hopes up



nether am i. i just hope the final will be better.


----------



## Bounty of the Konoha (Apr 13, 2009)

i loved the women in planet of the dead i really wish they would have given her a series as the doctors traveling companion


----------



## Mistygemmy (Apr 13, 2009)

The latest episode was so awesomely cheesey, i loved it. Michelle Ryan was pretty much playing Laura Croft though ;D I think Russel T has been playing too much tomb raider XD

I loved it all in all, I love how well Russel writes interactions between the background characters, its always been his strong point, I'll miss that when he's gone. 

I don't see this being the end of ...I think her name was Christine, I don't think they gave enough information about her away to have her just being able to escape on a flying bus. I can see her being the companion to be honest C: Ahh, we'll see! Not exsactly excited for the next one, but maybe because I'm dreading davids last episode coming nearer ;D Though I AM excited for Matt to step into his shoes >w< Mixed emotions plz ;D


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> "planet of the dead" was entertaining... noting special... but noting really bad.
> 
> Am i the only one not really exited about the next one? it really looks like those weak episodes on the middle of the "regular" season... i hope i'm wrong... but i'm not getting my hopes up



Funny. I think the next one looks like it could be pretty creepy, and the creepy _Who_ episodes are almost always the best. 

If nothing else, I do think it looks a bit better than these last two, though I could end up dissapointed. It's supposed to be a lead in to the last two, so your wrong about it being like the "middle" episodes- it will be more like _Utopia_ or _Turn Left_, hopefully more like the former esp. if....*he* is going to show up.

*EDIT:* And by *"he"* I mean the Master.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah, I know Matt Smith is going to be the new Doctor but I think we won't see the last of David Tennant as the 10th Doctor. After all, there's that clone of the 10th Doctor in that alternate reality w/ Rose & her mom, remember.


----------



## Mistygemmy (Apr 14, 2009)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Yeah, I know Matt Smith is going to be the new Doctor but I think we won't see the last of David Tennant as the 10th Doctor. After all, there's that clone of the 10th Doctor in that alternate reality w/ Rose & her mom, remember.



I'm so hoping we'll see a little spin off about them pek XD


----------



## kizuna (Apr 15, 2009)

oh, i didn't realise russell was leaving. darnit jane!

i'd actually like to see the doctor with a male companion, just because  mix it up a little, i say


----------



## Felt (Apr 15, 2009)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Yeah, I know Matt Smith is going to be the new Doctor but I think we won't see the last of David Tennant as the 10th Doctor. After all, there's that clone of the 10th Doctor in that alternate reality w/ Rose & her mom, remember.



That is a good point, I'd completely forgotten about that.  I hope we do see something from them.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 15, 2009)

There has already been a male companion, in the old series, hasn't there?

But I reckon that the next episode could swing either way. Looks less like a special than the last two we've had so far.



masamune1 said:


> I think he just said he was'nt planning on bringing him back. Anyway, these are his last episodes and he's co-writer on the next one, so maybe he's not totally "in charge".
> 
> The first episode of _RD_ was a bit of a let down, but the last two were great. And since it's supposed to be a film I can let the first part off with it.



It had it's amusing moments, but was indeed nothing really special. Have they already shown the other episodes? I assumed it was a once a week type thing.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> There has already been a male companion, in the old series, hasn't there?
> 
> But I reckon that the next episode could swing either way. Looks less like a special than the last two we've had so far.



Usually, he only has male companions when he also has girls. That was true of Tennant and Eccleston too, though.



> It had it's amusing moments, but was indeed nothing really special. Have they already shown the other episodes? I assumed it was a once a week type thing.



Nope. Good Friday, Easter Saturday, and Easter Sunday, with the full thing on Easter Monday. All three were shown one day after the other.


----------



## Vault (Apr 15, 2009)

I didnt like the Easter special much


----------



## kizuna (Apr 15, 2009)

Vault said:


> I didnt like the Easter special much



i like the ones where he does really awesome analogies in about 5 seconds flat, then escapes and saves the day!

yeah, those little death sperms are gonna be back or something. shame he couldn't erradicate them for good


----------



## Felt (Apr 15, 2009)

Vault said:


> I didnt like the Easter special much



Why not?


I thought it was really awesome, apart from the bus flying around the city for a bit.  Would have prefered it to just go through the portal and stop.


----------



## kizuna (Apr 15, 2009)

Hollie said:


> Why not?
> 
> 
> I thought it was really awesome, apart from the bus flying around the city for a bit.  Would have prefered it to just go through the portal and stop.



yeah, flying bus not needed :S very E.T


----------



## ghstwrld (May 29, 2009)

BBC



> Little-known actress Karen Gillan has been unveiled as the next assistant in Doctor Who. The 21-year-old will star alongside new Time Lord Matt Smith in the new series, to be broadcast next year.
> 
> Gillan has already appeared in the drama, having played a Soothsayer in The Fires Of Pompeii in the last run. "I am absolutely over the moon at being chosen to play the Doctor's new companion. - I just can't wait to get started," she said. "The show is such a massive phenomenon that I can't quite believe I am going to be a part of it. "Matt Smith is an incredible actor and it is going to be so much fun to act alongside him," she added. "When she auditioned alongside Matt we knew we had something special," he said.
> 
> ...





meh


----------



## Femme fatale (May 29, 2009)

Hm.. I don't know. I just love the 10th Doctor so much. I'm finding it hard to let go of him and all of his companions/family


----------



## Ema Skye (May 29, 2009)

She seems alright but like Matt Smith I have a feeling she is doing well on the show.


----------



## Femme fatale (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone see this possibilty of a new Dr. Who movie? It would star David Tennant 

Just saw it on my Yahoo browser page and was like  pek

That would be like, the most epic thing ever to happen in my young life haha.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 23, 2009)

I think it'd be terrible to be honest. As much as I love David Tennant, and having more of him could never be a bad thing, Doctor Who is not a movie format. 

TV shows don't transcend to movies very well, the only one I can think that ever even worked was _Serenity_ from _Firefly_, but even that just felt like a more dramatic over-long TV show episode. They're just written differently.

The only way I can imagine it working is if they just had a very long episode, with a higher budet, and have it shown in the cinema. If they made a movie, it'd be too tempting to make it more epic, plot-changing, dramatic, etc. and it just wouldn't work.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Movie adaptations generally work if they choose to expand upon a plot from the TV series.

Well, that's how _Star Trek_ films worked (the new one exempted, but that's a reboot of sorts so it does'nt count. The best ones were the ones that did'nt stick to totally original plots and hence just become glorified episodes (ie. exactly what you are suggesting). The first _X-Files_ film was okay and that was relevant to the story; the second was'nt relevant and it did'nt do very well. 

They should probably use a plot and villlain from the seris, albeit prefferably one who we have'nt seen that much of (say, Omega), rather than more Daleks/ Cyberman/ Master who we know are going to be utterly defeated and we know are going to come back anyway.


----------



## Femme fatale (Jun 23, 2009)

I see what your saying, but the fangirl inside of me is just too excited by the idea of David on the big screen 

Overall I think they could make it work. They've got amazing writers and amazing actors - and im sure they'd give quite a big budget to a show as popular as Dr. Who.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Cosmotastic said:


> *I see what your saying, but the fangirl inside of me is just too excited by the idea of David on the big screen*
> 
> Overall I think they could make it work. They've got amazing writers and amazing actors - and im sure they'd give quite a big budget to a show as popular as Dr. Who.



He was in _Harry Potter_, you know.

I don't like his Doctor that much. I prefer Eccleston, mostly because he showed more fear. Hence, you felt more fear. And _Doctor Who_ is supposed to be *scary.*


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 23, 2009)

If you could revive one Akatsuki character and they had to be good.... (Spoilers)



> *Doctors unite for Children In Need special*
> 
> This year's Doctor Who Children In Need special will reportedly bring together all 11 Doctors for the first time in the show's history.
> 
> ...


----------



## Femme fatale (Jun 24, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> He was in _Harry Potter_, you know.
> 
> I don't like his Doctor that much. I prefer Eccleston, mostly because he showed more fear. Hence, you felt more fear. And _Doctor Who_ is supposed to be *scary.*



Yes, I do know that. I meant as a lead role.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 24, 2009)

Still loved Tennant in _Einstein & Eddington_ that was brilliant. Terrific acting from Tennant there. Still, nothing beats him performing live!  Saw him as Hamlet last summer, he brushed my arm. Never forgot that 

I like the sound of this 11 Doctors special, here's hoping the footage of the deceased Doctor's is worth watching, video quality difference will look odd.

And lol that all the old Doctors will now be quite tubby compared to Eccleston, Tennant and Smith


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 24, 2009)

^Sylvester McCoy isn't, but all the others are (well, him and Paul McGann).


----------



## Catterix (Jun 24, 2009)

PAUL MCGANN isn't going to be in the special? :amazed

Or do you mean they won't be tubby in comparison?

Mind you, _Kate Moss_ is tubby in comparison with Tennant and Smith! We need a chunky Doctor. Beer belly Doctor!!!


----------



## Femme fatale (Jun 24, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Still loved Tennant in _Einstein & Eddington_ that was brilliant. Terrific acting from Tennant there. Still, nothing beats him performing live!  *Saw him as Hamlet last summer*, he brushed my arm. Never forgot that
> 
> I like the sound of this 11 Doctors special, here's hoping the footage of the deceased Doctor's is worth watching, video quality difference will look odd.
> 
> And lol that all the old Doctors will now be quite tubby compared to Eccleston, Tennant and Smith



Me too 
I got his autograoph yeeeeaah.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Catterix said:


> PAUL MCGANN isn't going to be in the special? :amazed
> 
> Or do you mean they won't be tubby in comparison?



Yeah, I mean they are'nt tubby.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## masamune1 (Jul 20, 2009)

The black was better.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 21, 2009)

Much better.

I think that costume looks absolutely shit, to be frank.

He doesn't have to be in a street-wise, "cool", slick outfit, as that'd go against the tradition of the Doctor, as he's almost always worn something slightly flambouyant. 

But a tweed suit with a dickie bow?

Really...?


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 21, 2009)

Not liking what the doctor is wearing but I do like Amy Pond's converses


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 21, 2009)

Tennant could have pulled it off


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 23, 2009)

I hope they drop the lame trench coat.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]ClNAiVhcIMA[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]NcQcaucYOc0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## citizentiger (Jul 27, 2009)

I prefer torchwood to dr. who although both can be laughably bad.  

but I go for that sort of thing.  I have the Othersiders on my Tivo list, even though I'm usually watching Futurama reruns at 9 pm on Wednesdays.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow, looks amazing. The End Of Time. I love John Simm, so glad to see him and David Tennant face off again.

Can't believe that Tennant's now filmed his final episodes. The reign of Tennant, Russell T Davies, Julie Gardner are... over!! 

It's actually finished for them. It's done.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 27, 2009)

Who's the cute red head ?


----------



## Felt (Jul 28, 2009)

Is that the new assistant?


----------



## Catterix (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes, it is.

Amy Pond.

Another character with a watery name. Like River Song.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 28, 2009)

Donna pek

Is it me or is the Master's hair color different?


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 28, 2009)

Damn, do those trailers get my blood running. Because I'm cool like that, I've caught a few of the episodes from series 3 on repeat. This new boy has a lot to live up to with Tennant going.


----------



## Vaz (Jul 28, 2009)

She looks fucking adorable


----------



## Dellyshess (Jul 28, 2009)

They look brilliant together! I'm going to miss Tennant but right now I really can't wait until the next year. I have a feeling Matt will be fantastic.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 28, 2009)

Any word on when the new series will air?

Because if they're filming in July, that implies a January/February release.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 28, 2009)

April, or late March. That's when the last ones aired.

I think at present they are just filming the start of the season, so since it's thirteen episodes it could probably go on until late September or into October.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 29, 2009)

Indeed, Series 1-4 aired March/April to July. But I have this impression somewhere the Moffat wanted _Who_ to be a Winter series, which started rumours that Series 5 was going to air in November 2010.

But when I saw these shooting photos, I began to wonder if late winter might not be his plan. Series 1-4 were shot between September and February, to then start airing in March. 

July is _very_ early to be filming.

This also isn't helped by David Tennant saying that he's hoping that people will be; "Sad that I'm gone in Christmas, but then in three weeks time, be in love with Matt Smith as the Doctor"... This is largely a reflection on him saying that it took him only 3 weeks to love Peter Davidson, and probably means nothing... but still


----------



## Vaz (Jul 29, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> They look brilliant together! *I'm going to miss Tennant* but right now I really can't wait until the next year. I have a feeling Matt will be fantastic.


Judging by your avatar, I'm very certain you will


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone make it to Comic Con?


----------



## Femme fatale (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Vaz (Sep 16, 2009)

Let's not get into that


----------



## Femme fatale (Sep 16, 2009)

Not my words - Kanye's


----------



## Vault (Sep 16, 2009)

I actually agree with Kanye here  

Im going to miss you Tennant


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sure are a shit load of Timelords.


----------



## TDM (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm worried that the new series is raising the stakes far too quickly and is going to just run out of room altogether to work with.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 27, 2009)

tennant is probably the best actor ever to be in the series, but I think matt smith will do a good job, tennant is just on another level in acting, matt smith is still young.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2009)

Femme fatale said:


>



Christopher was superior imo


----------



## Stalin (Dec 27, 2009)

Who knows, matt smith may turn out to be better than tennant. People had doubts about tennannt.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2009)

Because Christopher was just so fucking godly


----------



## Stalin (Dec 27, 2009)

Though ecclecson seems to be of the least popular doctors. Tennant has made it to the top 5.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Wow!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Umm well it was a race before


----------



## Catterix (Dec 27, 2009)

organizedcrime said:


> I'm worried that the new series is raising the stakes far too quickly and is going to just run out of room altogether to work with.



I don't see how :S

What do you mean exactly?



T.D.A said:


> tennant is probably the best actor ever to be in the series, but I think matt smith will do a good job, tennant is just on another level in acting, matt smith is still young.



Tennant is amazing, but there are other brilliant actors. There's nothing to say Matt Smith can't fill those boots. He might have a completely different acting style, which could save him. Both Eccleston and Tennant have extremely expressionate faces, ridiculously over the top. Whereas, other actors, have a much more reserved style, expressing emotion in the flick of an eyebrow, etc. it's possible that Smith could be like this (He is in Party Animals), and that could be a saving grace as it'd be harder to compare the two.



The Cheat said:


> Though ecclecson seems to be of the least popular doctors. Tennant has made it to the top 5.



The 9th Doctor was one of the least popular Doctors, which is understandable as he had an incredibly short run, wasn't much of a fun character and a bit too brooding.

Eccleston however, is considered one of the UK's greatest actors.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 27, 2009)

Catterix said:


> I don't see how :S
> 
> What do you mean exactly?
> 
> ...



I have a feeling tennat will still go on to be one of the most popular doctors right up there with tom baker and jon pertwee. He has the bragging rights of beating tom baker TWICE. I heard tom baker even admitted to tennatn being a better doctor then he ever was.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 27, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I have a feeling tennat will still go on to be one of the most popular doctors right up there with tom baker and jon pertwee. He has the bragging rights of beating tom baker TWICE. I heard tom baker even admitted to tennatn being a better doctor then he ever was.



I see. Right. And what's your point? :S


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2009)

> ridiculously over the top



Correct me if im wrong but isnt how the doctor is meant to be, he has a touch of insanity ya know


----------



## TDM (Dec 27, 2009)

Catterix said:


> I don't see how :S
> 
> What do you mean exactly?


How is the Eleventh Doctor going to be able to follow up the newest return of the Master, the Time Lords, and the "end of time itself" without seeming...frivolous?


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2009)

The daleks nearly wiped out all reality and never did i find that trifling


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 27, 2009)

Fuck damn it,finally found the Doctor Who Thread.



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Time Lords/Ladies(seldom named Chronarchs)) and Gallifrey FTW.:ho

The Narrator is maybe Omega(the real 1st Time Lord by blowing up a star for a blackhole,so everything started 10 million years ago). 




And Time Lords/Ladies(seldom named Chronarchs)are the elite sub race of the planet i.e oligarch rulers..


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2009)

Not the narrator his name be Timothy Dalton


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 28, 2009)

The character Omega is wayyyyyyy  better than Rassilon,being in a anti matter universe for 10 million years:ho


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm contemplating putting a pic of the Master in my sig. Although, I did find him throwing about lightning a bit...



organizedcrime said:


> How is the Eleventh Doctor going to be able to follow up the newest return of the Master, the Time Lords, and the "end of time itself" without seeming...frivolous?



Steven Moffat will be writing the new series. If he's true to the form he showed in _Silence in the Library/The Empty Forest_ or _Blink_ then really you have no need to worry. Just because we've got old names like The Master and Daleks and Cybermen flying about doesn't necessarily mean they are going to be good and vice versa. It's the writing and directing and acting and so on that'll really determine how well the new series will compare to RTD's time.

--

No, my worry is about the Tennant's finale is that there is too much here and not enough time to develop everything set-up in _The End of Time_ properly in the final episode. RTD has had a terrible habit of building things up brilliantly and then copping out at the end. That last episode has set up enough to potentially last a whole series: how can it be brought together in a satisfying way? If Wilf turns out to be some random deus ex machina that will appear in the last five minutes and everything will be sorted then it might taste a little bitter, considering just how awesome _The End of Time_ was. Still, I hope that I'll be proven wrong on new year's day.

I also have a suspicion that neither The Master not the Time Lords will be the one to kill him.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 28, 2009)

I think the master will try and save the doctor.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 28, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaB3Crbz_D0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D58sAprsnPU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQPBPjK2CV4[/YOUTUBE]


Oh, and I'm betting Wilf is a Time Lord, but had one of those watch things that made him human.

*EDIT-* Also, on the comments part of that last clip someone suggested that Dalton is the Valeyard. He probably isn't but it would be interesting if he was.


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> Steven Moffat will be writing the new series. If he's true to the form he showed in _Silence in the Library/The Empty Forest_ or _Blink_ then really you have no need to worry. Just because we've got old names like The Master and Daleks and Cybermen flying about doesn't necessarily mean they are going to be good and vice versa. It's the writing and directing and acting and so on that'll really determine how well the new series will compare to RTD's time.


That's actually pretty reassuring, now that I think about it. I _really_ like the writing that Moffat has done; it's the kind of low-key quality that still maintains a tone of horror that I adore. 

I think I share your worries about Tennant's finale, as well, though.





masamune1 said:


> Oh, and I'm betting Wilf is a Time Lord, but had one of those watch things that made him human.


Disappointingly, I can see that happening (there was a Chekhov's ... uh...Derringer when Wilf and the old folks found the Doctor so quickly).

EDIT: what do you guys think is going to happen once the Doctor is finished with his Thirteenth Regeneration? Rather, what kind of applied phlebotinum (thank you, TV Tropes!) is going to allow him to continue?


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 28, 2009)

organizedcrime said:


> EDIT: what do you guys think is going to happen once the Doctor is finished with his Thirteenth Regeneration? Rather, what kind of applied phlebotinum (thank you, TV Tropes!) is going to allow him to continue?



Time Lord's can have than one set of regenerations. The Master is on his second (or is that third?).


----------



## Stalin (Dec 28, 2009)

Don't you have to be revived to have a net set of renegerations?


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 28, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Don't you have to be revived to have a net set of renegerations?



No. 

**


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 28, 2009)

Part 2 is 1hr and 15 mins long.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 28, 2009)

Vault said:


> Correct me if im wrong but isnt how the doctor is meant to be, he has a touch of insanity ya know



I wasn't criticising. No need to jump to their defense. Tennant is possibly my favourite actor ever, and his style is ridiculous, over the top expressions. He performs very "above natural". It's very theatrical. His incarnation of the Doctor is very frenetic and intense, whereas, say, Hartnell, or Pertwee's Doctors are very understated, and as such you need a different kind of actor for that.

Tennant is also perfectly capable of very subtle styles too. His scene with Wilf in the Cafe being a perfect example.

Matt Smith has a very understated style. He's one of those very minimal actors, which a lot of people actually mistake for being a bad actor. A good example is Kristen Stewart, as Bella in Twilight, she tries to do the understated style and can't.

Neither style is better than the other. Hartnell and Pertwee aren't as good at doing understated as Tennant is at doing frenetic.



The Cheat said:


> Don't you have to be revived to have a net set of renegerations?



Nah, The Timelords offered the Master a new set of Regenerations for helping them back in the 70s.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 28, 2009)

Vault said:


> Umm well it was a race before



Thought the one we've been following was the only one til Master showed up. Now here comes a shit load of them. Where have they been ?


----------



## Catterix (Dec 28, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Thought the one we've been following was the only one til Master showed up. Now here comes a shit load of them. Where have they been ?



They were originally a full race of people, who lived on the planet Gallifrey. In the original series (1963-1987) they were present throughout the show and popped up fairly regularly.

Then, in the gap between the 1996 TV movie and the 2005 revival, the 8th Doctor took part in the Time War, which was a battle between the Daleks and the TimeLords. The battle was so intense it could've destroyed the entire universe, and so the Doctor had to seal both the Daleks and the TimeLords in a Time-Lock. They were trapped, frozen in time, impossible access. Essentially, he had to kill his own species in order to save the universe. And being unable to go back across his own timeline, this means the Doctor could never see the TimeLords again, their presence was wiped from history.

And now it seems they've returned.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2009)

Well i think the anormally happened since Oads can see through time probably the same is happening to the timelords so they are probably timelords of some million years ago but now see these events


----------



## Catterix (Dec 28, 2009)

According to Russell T Davies, these are bad Timelords.

I can't decide if he was saying that Timelords have always been bad, or if these ones are just especially evil.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 28, 2009)

Catterix said:


> They were originally a full race of people, who lived on the planet Gallifrey. In the original series (1963-1987) they were present throughout the show and popped up fairly regularly.
> 
> Then, in the gap between the 1996 TV movie and the 2005 revival, the 8th Doctor took part in the Time War, which was a battle between the Daleks and the TimeLords. The battle was so intense it could've destroyed the entire universe, and so the Doctor had to seal both the Daleks and the TimeLords in a Time-Lock. They were trapped, frozen in time, impossible access. Essentially, he had to kill his own species in order to save the universe. And being unable to go back across his own timeline, this means the Doctor could never see the TimeLords again, their presence was wiped from history.
> 
> And now it seems they've returned.



The War is time-locked, but The Doctor did not lock it. He alludes to personally destroying both the Daleks and the Time Lords and I believe he specifically mentions Gallifrey "burning" at one point. 

It's never said exactly what he did but it was probably that Delta Wave thing he was going to do- whatever it was- at the end the first season, when the Daleks were about to invade Earth and then start carving out another empire. The Dalek Emperor recognises it (of course, Dalek's are geniuses so he ight know about it anyway) and notes that it would kill all the Daleks and everything on Earth, which sounds just like what happened at the end of the war.

Of course, that's just a theory. Hopefully, we'll find out what actually happened in the next episode.


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 29, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Hopefully, we'll find out what actually happened in the next episode.



Eh, I'm not so sure that that'd be a good thing. A lot of The Doctor's charisma comes from the distance he always has from everyone else around him - except, of course, from The Master. Any attempts to explain either his or The Master's pasts needs to be handled really carefully. Take away the mystery and you will harm the characters' appeal.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> Eh, I'm not so sure that that'd be a good thing. A lot of The Doctor's charisma comes from the distance he always has from everyone else around him - except, of course, from The Master. Any attempts to explain either his or The Master's pasts needs to be handled really carefully. Take away the mystery and you will harm the characters' appeal.



I don't think clearing up a single detail of what we know he did when he was somewhere between 800-900 years old is something we have to worry about in this regard.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 29, 2009)

they should be at least able to conclude some stuff properly in a 75 min episode.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 29, 2009)

No one will ever be stupid enough to fully reveal the doctor's past. His past probaly isnn't even that intriging.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 29, 2009)

You do all know that we do know quite a bit about The Doctor's past already, don't you?


----------



## Stalin (Dec 29, 2009)

I meant the full story about the doctor's past.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 29, 2009)

The Other: 3rd Chronarch(i.e Time Lord/Lady )Society Founder ,advisor of Rassilon+Omega,one of the creator of the TARDIS and member of the High Council.

Grandfather of Susan,reincarnated as the Doctor but still a damn  mystery.:ho


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> The Other: 3rd Chronarch(i.e Time Lord/Lady )Society Founder ,advisor of Rassilon+Omega,one of the creator of the TARDIS and member of the High Council.
> 
> *Grandfather of Susan,reincarnated as the Doctor but still a damn  mystery.:ho*



?

I'm pretty sure The 1st Doctor is the grandfather of Susan. Not his past-self. Hence her calling him "grandfather".


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 29, 2009)

Read Lungbarrow,makes clear why.:ho


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Read Lungbarrow,makes clear why.:ho



Non-canon (The Other is semi-canon).


----------



## Catterix (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh, never knew about the reincarnation. Certainly hope that isn't considered canon within the TV series  Sounds awful.

All I really know is;
Raised in the academy, alongside the Master.
Ran away from the temporal schism, whereas the Master went insane.
Detested the Time Lords for their arrogance and left. 
-700 years of blank space-
Somehow boinks a Timelady. Who boinks a man. Giving the Doctor a granddaughter.
The Doctor and Susan are on the run from the Time Lords because the Doctor broke the vow never to interfere, so they decide to live on Earth, the Doctor's favourite planet.

Cue the show starting.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 30, 2009)

ISn't it hinted that the doctor had a bad past or something?


----------



## Catterix (Dec 30, 2009)

Not especially, that I know of.

Unless you mean in the new series, in which it's regularly stated that the Doctor is still suffering because he essentially had to wipe out his entire race by himself.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 30, 2009)

Wilfred is the Doctor just one from the future, who came during this time and forgot himself and became old.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Oh, never knew about the reincarnation. Certainly hope that isn't considered canon within the TV series  Sounds awful.



It's not canon (since it was never properly developed) but it was'nt that bad an idea. It was intended to bring back a sense of mystery and awe that was felt to be absent at the time. The new series had him commit genocide twice over for that effect (not that the 7th Doctor was above that, either- ask the Daleks or the Cybermen). 



> All I really know is;
> Raised in the academy, alongside the Master.
> Ran away from the temporal schism, whereas the Master went insane.
> Detested the Time Lords for their arrogance and left.
> ...



Hmmm....It's more like:

- Went to the Academy alongside the Master; don't know if they lived there- the Master just now talked about how they used to play on his dad's estate. 
- Boinks a time lady an has at least one kid. Said kid has a kid of their own, his granddaughter Susan.
- Shortly thereafter (when Susan is still 12) nicks a TARDIS and runs off with her. Reasons undisclosed; seems to be about rebelling against the system and all that stuff.
- Moves to Earth. Cue start of the 1st series. The 1st Doctor seems to have a pretty ordinary lifespan, since he dies of old age. When he becomes the 2nd Doctor comments that he is in his 400's. The majority of the show then takes place over the span of 500 years of his life.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 30, 2009)

His actual age is pretty inconsistent throughout the contunuity, he's been older than 903.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 30, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm4A__COtAU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Damn,what a cliffhanger.
What is the soundtrack of the last scene?(It's not "all strange creatures",which was used for the "master race"scenes).


OMEGA,come back to screw the Time Lords/Time Ladies again and kick some ass.:ho


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2009)

I love the fact that the master seem superior to the doctor in every way


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Vault said:


> I love the fact that the master seem superior to the doctor in every way



How so? **


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 30, 2009)

The Master is a dick,can't blame the guy.At least he's not a President,otherwise the universe will explode.:ho


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> How so? **



He tends to pwn the doctor alot.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 30, 2009)

That episode was awesome, can't wait for the doctor's regeneration


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Vault said:


> He tends to pwn the doctor alot.



The Doctor pwn's him more often. 

And right now he is just a pawn of James Bond's 4th incarnation. So this should'nt count.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2009)

I actually think Dalton was the best Bond tbh. 

The doctor last time out had to ass pull to win against The master.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Vault said:


> I actually think Dalton was the best Bond tbh.
> 
> The doctor last time out had to ass pull to win against The master.



The Master should have known the Doctor was going to do something like that- he did'nt. And he spent a whole year preparing for The Doctor too. He probably can't kill the Doctor, same way The Doctor can't kill The Master. They need each other. 

He's also on his second set of regenerations, following using up a bunch of host bodies, so he's got himself killed a lot more too. The Master is a great character, but he's definitely not superior to The Doctor in every way.

And Dalton is indeed a great Bond. I do so love it that 007 is turning out to be one of The Doctor's deadiest enemies.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 30, 2009)

Time Lord Supreme will be known next episode.  Rather 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Time Lords are Back Next Episode!!!!


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Time Lord Supreme will be known next episode.  Rather
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



The title is Lord-President.

Actually, The Doctor used to be this. So did his companion Romana.

Could be that he's nobody in particular; just another Time Lord who happens to be the guy in charge, a new character. Guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 30, 2009)

It's Omega hiding as the Narrator and the Doctor was TWICE Lord President.:ho


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 30, 2009)

It's not Omega (that would be awful- this is beneath him), and was he Lord President twice? Or was it that he was elected Lord President, but ignored his responsibilities and had to be forced to accept them later on?


----------



## Shadow (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow you guys must not have seen the Doctor Who Special then...............but I don't want to spoil you but they gave out the spoilers for next weeks episode already


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes, I've seen it, and I posted those spoilers two pages ago. 

We know Timothy Dalton is the Lord-President of the Time Lords, but that is only his title. We are just wondering if he might not also be a character from the original series.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 30, 2009)

Does RTD knew that this was the 30th overall series/season and should keep the tradition of an requiring character returning?

Season 10 and 20 of the original series,both had 1st serial story  with........................Peylix aka Omega. .


----------



## Catterix (Dec 31, 2009)

lol I wouldn't be surprised if he does know. Old Doctor Who fans really don't give RTD enough credit sometimes, but I'd imagine he's perfectly aware of all traditions within the show, official or un-official. And if he doesn't, then there's definitely an encycolpedia-man working with the BBC who does.

Can't wait for the special tomorrow. I hope it pulls together the rather dodgy ending of Part 1.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 31, 2009)

The last episode was pretty lackluster and the master was too hammy. I literally laughed at the master race. Jesus ,that has to be one of the hilarious villanious plans I've ever seen.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 31, 2009)

For me, the episode wasn't the least bit lackluster except for the beginning (seriously, wtf was that witchcraft bullshit?) and the end. The 45 minutes inbetween were absolutely brilliant and I was on the edge of my seat, minus hoping that the Immortality Gate would get a fucking explanation as to how and truly why.

But yes, the end was just weird. I didn't know whether to be chilled or scoff as the "Master Race" line. It sounded too much like a pun, but it was good in that doing that brought back the social knowledge of Nazism and delivered an ambience to the scene. As far as I can tell, there really is no plan here. The Master simply decided to bitchslap the Doctor and take away everything that he likes about humanity; their individuality, their personalities, their philosophies, cultures, everything. He turned humanity into the Master, he transformed the Doctor's favourite race into the Doctor's arch nemesis.

For no other purpose than a slap in the face. Hopefully the Master has... some sort of extra plan to do with this new Master race... Even if it's just conquer.


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm thinking about dipping back into the older series - not seen any of them since I was a child - so where would be a good place to start?



masamune1 said:


> I don't think clearing up a single detail of what we know he did when he was somewhere between 800-900 years old is something we have to worry about in this regard.



I'm probably just de-hyping it so that I won't get disappointed. Really, if they execute it correctly they could tell us every minute detail about The Doctors life yet keep him remaining a mystery.



The Cheat said:


> The last episode was pretty lackluster and the master was too hammy. I literally laughed at the master race. Jesus ,that has to be one of the hilarious villanious plans I've ever seen.



I liked the episode a lot, although I do agree with Catterix about the ritual nonsense. Doctor Who generally goes for over the top, but that means sometimes they get it wrong and the results are laughable. The line "master race" was a horrible, horrible pun. I think the crazy whimsy nature of the Master's reactions when he turned the whole human race into himself actually made the scene darker though.



Catterix said:


> For no other purpose than a slap in the face. Hopefully the Master has... some sort of extra plan to do with this new Master race... Even if it's just conquer.



Aren't the Master and the Doctor similar in that they tend to make it up as they go along?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 31, 2009)

They used to study together.:ho


----------



## Catterix (Jan 1, 2010)

Really the only bit I want to know about the Doctor, is why he had such a lonely childhood. It's emphasised in several episodes, most especially; The Girl in the Fireplace. And I just want to know what was so lonely about his childhood, do we know anything about his parents?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 1, 2010)

Catterix said:


> Really the only bit I want to know about the Doctor, is why he had such a lonely childhood. It's emphasised in several episodes, most especially; The Girl in the Fireplace. And I just want to know what was so lonely about his childhood, do we know anything about his parents?



That was written by steven moffat as well. He's a pretty talented writer.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 1, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> That was written by steven moffat as well. He's a pretty talented writer.



lol Yeah, I know  I do apologise, but I'm scarily obsessed with the writing of Doctor Who more than anything else in the show.  I do love Stephen Moffat, though I find elements of his stories tend to feel a little fruitless, but that's often because he has such granduer storylines that can't fit into 45 minutes. So sometimes I feel he seems a little constrained, which is why I cannot wait for his season of Doctor Who this spring, when he gets to really let his stories take charge.

And well, today's the day folks. 1 hour until David Tennant's last adventure, Russell T Davies' last story and Julie Gardner's last production, and then it's an all new who.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 1, 2010)

Can you upload the episode, it afternoon here in the us and the episode doesn't air until tommorrow. Hopefully, Moffat won't be polarizing as some as RTD was.


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh i was right about them seeing through time like the Oads, didnt see the implanting of the drums though


----------



## Catterix (Jan 1, 2010)

Amazing. There were a few flaws, yes. But amazing. Just utterly, utterly amazing. I cried about three times. Fuck me, that was just... Good Bye David Tennant. Number 10. My Doctor.



The Cheat said:


> Can you upload the episode, it afternoon here in the us and the episode doesn't air until tommorrow. Hopefully, Moffat won't be polarizing as some as RTD was.



Wait until tomorrow and watch it on TV, rather than your computer.


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2010)

The ending was amazing  Nice send off


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Rassilon, eh?

Well, I prefer that to Omega. If he was Omega, he needed the helmet.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 1, 2010)

the new series trailer looked good, matt smith seems he's capable enough.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 1, 2010)

A fitting end.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 1, 2010)

Was that an older model Dalek I saw?


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnPUF8an-XE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 1, 2010)

Holy fuck,The Narrator is RASSILON.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 1, 2010)

i like the look of next season. got some style to it.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 1, 2010)

The trialer was awesome. The weeping angels scared the hit out of me in thier debut episode, its good to see them back.


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2010)

This doctor punches and shoots guns


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 1, 2010)

awesome 

btw who was that lady? we still dnt know who she was.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 1, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnPUF8an-XE[/YOUTUBE]



Yep; that Dalek looks old.

Also, I see that girl from that Library two-parter is back. So this is The Doctor she falls in love with.



T.D.A said:


> awesome
> 
> btw who was that lady? we still dnt know who she was.



His mum?


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2010)

I thought it could be the mom


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 1, 2010)

I like the info on the Time War. The Cybermen were wiped out in it as well, it seems, and I hope those baddies the Doctor talked about will show up later in the series.


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2010)

Nightmare child?


----------



## Vaz (Jan 1, 2010)

Holy fuck the 11th shooting at stuff and upper cutting people. Awesomesauce.

And I love the new companion <3


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 1, 2010)

What a wacky episode(although the ending is funny+tear jerking).

It was mention in the books that Rassilon and corrupted Time Lords & Time Ladies  were insane/lunatics/xenophobics(placing time loops on /destroying  planets and/or races,cause of their possible surpassing of the Time Lords & Time Ladies civilisation) etc etc.:amazed

So not only is this true,it's also officially confirms that Rassilon+others  were/are indeed true villains for everyone in the universe(Rassilon took credits for things he himself didn't create,but they came mostly from others).

You think that Omega is crazy due to his nature,but his was at the right end all long(i.e screwing the corrupted Time Lords & Time Ladies for being trapped in the anti matter universe).:ho

The mysterious woman is either Romana or Susan.

I wonder what will further happen with the Master and the rest.(self-sacrifice and vanishing).

LOL at the new spoilers.

Gallifrey must be the size of Jupiter.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 1, 2010)

So. Only one doctor left?


----------



## Stalin (Jan 1, 2010)

two doctors left.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2010)

Time Lords have 12 generations, including the one he was born with that makes 13 lives 

though there are ways to circumvent this, I mean The Master has had a couple dozen lives.  Also the Time Lord council has stated they can give new lives out to those they wish.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 1, 2010)

I was wondering: how the fuck could Rassilon be brought back from his tomb?
And what the fuck going to happen now  with The Master+the rest?

Seems like the Time Lock will be broken piece by piece.:ho


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 2, 2010)

The Doctor's regeneration scene wasn't as powerful as I thought it would be. The last 20 min. were kind of meh, but everything else was great.

"I'm still not ginger!"


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2010)

"Worst.  Rescue.  Ever."




Tyrael said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnPUF8an-XE[/YOUTUBE]


holy.  I just noticed the wife from 'Forest of the Dead' is in that 



Vault said:


> I thought it could be the mom



official podcast confirms the female time lord who spoke with Wilfred was indeed the Doctor's mother


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2010)

What about the other doctor who stayed with Rose after the arm regenerated? There were 2 of them and one stayed with Rose, was he completely human i forgot that episode


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2010)

HE was completely human according to him but with all his memories.  Although I wonder if he re-generated as well.  

Also the new companion is looking mighty feisty


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Vault said:


> Nightmare child?



And the King of Nothing. And who knows what else.



Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> It was mention in the books that Rassilon and corrupted Time Lords & Time Ladies  were insane/lunatics/xenophobics(placing time loops on /destroying  planets and/or races,cause of their possible surpassing of the Time Lords & Time Ladies civilisation) etc etc.:amazed
> 
> So not only is this true,it's also officially confirms that Rassilon+others  were/are indeed true villains for everyone in the universe(Rassilon took credits for things he himself didn't create,but they came mostly from others).
> 
> You think that Omega is crazy due to his nature,but his was at the right end all long(i.e screwing the corrupted Time Lords & Time Ladies for being trapped in the anti matter universe).:ho



The serial _The Five Doctors_ confirmed this long ago. 



Banhammer said:


> So. Only one doctor left?





The Cheat said:


> two doctors left.





Kilowog said:


> Time Lords have 12 generations, including the one he was born with that makes 13 lives
> 
> though there are ways to circumvent this, I mean The Master has had a couple dozen lives.  Also the Time Lord council has stated they can give new lives out to those they wish.



^Yeah, that. 

Matt Smith is the 11th Doctor, so two left not counting him. 



Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> *I was wondering: how the fuck could Rassilon be brought back from his tomb?*
> And what the fuck going to happen now  with The Master+the rest?
> 
> Seems like the Time Lock will be broken piece by piece.:ho



Time travel. 

Also as I understand it was hinted he was never really dead in the first place.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2010)

So I guess I either have to read books to understand who those time lords were huh


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Shadow said:


> So I guess I either have to read books to understand who those time lords were huh



Nope; just watch a few of the old series' episodes. Or scroll through Wikipedia. The books are'nt even really canon, anyway.

In a nutshell, Timothy Dalton was Rassilon, the sinister founder of the Time Lords who betrayed and mortally wounded his partner Omega, who survived but ended up trapped somehere and went crazy. Since Rassilon is supposed to be long dead (or at least gone) by the time the original series started, and The Doctor exposed him as a pretty dangerous lunatic, it's not clear how he is the Lord-President again.

The Time Lords he was narrating to were the Council, the ruling body of Gallifrey. The other ones were seemngly his Cabinet, the crazy old women seems to be to them what Dalek Caan was to Davros and co. in the new series, except that it looks like the Time Lord's did this to her themselves.

That's it, really. These Time Lords are just regular Time Lords, the only difference is they happen tobe in charge during the Time War. The books won't tell you much about them.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm a bit confused, aren't the time lords supposed to be dead? Why the doctor would be so angry at himself if the timelords became corrupt?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 2, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> I'm a bit confused, aren't the time lords supposed to be dead? Why the doctor would be so angry at himself if the timelords became corrupt?



The best way to see it is that the Time Lords are incredibly powerful. They can end wars simply by going back in time and killing the instigators before they were even born. That much power is easy to be corrupted by, especially when the people in question are near-immortal beings whose only real fear is dying.

The Doctor did what he could to stop them ending time itself, locking them into a fixed point of time rather than outright killing them, but obviously they were more resourceful than he thought - going back in time and planting their escape route inside the head of the Doctor's friend, the Master.

I'm going to miss Ten, Saxon, Rose, Jack and Donna... That we'll never see any of them ever again is truly saddening. Tennant gave us Brits a TV show to be greatly proud of and he wasn't the only one who didn't want to see him go.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 3, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> I'm a bit confused, aren't the time lords supposed to be dead? Why the doctor would be so angry at himself if the timelords became corrupt?



Because they were his people. They might have become corrupt, but that does'nt make him feel any better about wiping out his entire species. Plus it was the Time Lord government that was corrupt, not every Time Lord ever. 

"Corrupt" isn't the right word, anyway. They had been stagnant and pedantic for a long time, and that's probably why The Doctor left in the first place. He wiped them out more to kill the Daleks than the Time Lords, as the Daleks were on the verge of winning the Time War and, consequently, killing everything else in existence. 

Desperate is a better word, as the Time Lords were considering putting an end to Time itself to prevent that happening, and getting rid of all the horrors the war had created as well. Rassilon, the Lord President, was a lunatic, but he was probably only in power because the others were so desperate, and would'nt have so much influence- or be such a threat- if things were more peaceful.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 3, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> I'm going to miss Ten, Saxon, Rose, Jack and Donna... That we'll never see any of them ever again is truly saddening. Tennant gave us Brits a TV show to be greatly proud of and he wasn't the only one who didn't want to see him go.



, so John Barrowman is not quite gone from the who-universe yet


----------



## Catterix (Jan 3, 2010)

lol The least interesting character is the one who sticks around 

I want my Donna


----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2010)

Anyone know when exactly the new season will start?  They keep saying Spring but no definite date.

Anyone else think that in 2013 the entire series will be over considering there are only 2 Doctor Regenerations left?  I mean holy fuckin shit 50 years of Doctor Who.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Anyone know when exactly the new season will start?  They keep saying Spring but no definite date.
> 
> Anyone else think that in 2013 the entire series will be over considering there are only 2 Doctor Regenerations left?  I mean holy fuckin shit 50 years of Doctor Who.



No firm date has been set yet. Just Spring.

And of course it won't end in 2013. Firstly, the average Doctor lasts 3-4 years, and Tom Baker lasted 7. 2018 is closer to the mark. 

And secondly, there are plenty of ways to get aroud this. The Master is on his second set of regenerations, so there is no reason The Doctor will not get something similar. The 50 Year mark means nothing, except that we'll probably get a special of some sort.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 3, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Anyone else think that in 2013 the entire series will be over considering there are only 2 Doctor Regenerations left?  I mean holy fuckin shit 50 years of Doctor Who.



... wut? That would only make sense if each Doctor only lasted for one season at a time. Most Doctors have at least 3+. Eccleston was the only exception because Russell T Davies wanted the first series to be the full Doctor who experience; regeneration included.

And yeah, it's a very rare idea that anyone would want to end this show in 3 years time. I don't see why Stephen Moffat would want to cut his new career short extra early.

So if they want to, there's going to be a way of extending the show, through any means.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 4, 2010)

The only way I could imagine it being a problem is if the new show asserts it's own culture, separate from the old Who, in which three years is considered a long time for a Doctor. It's pretty unlikely though.

And it's shows like Dr Who that are perfectly equipped to break it's own rules. To be honest, it's even generally expected.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 4, 2010)

I noticed that the 10th Doctor lived a pretty short life. The 9th Doctor said he was about 900 years old; Tennant said he was 906 when he died. But the 2nd Doctor was in his 400's. Poor guy- no wonder he was so upset.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 4, 2010)

david tennant will come back in a special or something.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2010)

not for a few years though


----------



## Velocity (Jan 4, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> david tennant will come back in a special or something.



They always do... It'll be fun seeing him again, but it's not just him that I'll miss. It's everyone he met, everything he did. When the Master returns, he most likely won't be John Simm any more. John Barrowman might have Torchwood, but he's not guaranteed to meet Eleven. Donna, Martha and Rose are all gone for good...

I'm looking forward to the new Doctor, but I do have the same fear a lot of others have - his age. I don't mean to patronise the guy since he's much older than me and everything, but I'm used to older, more experienced, actors playing the role. Regardless, I'm looking forward to Easter eagerly. I've loved Doctor Who since it first started to air again.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 4, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I noticed that the 10th Doctor lived a pretty short life. The 9th Doctor said he was about 900 years old; Tennant said he was 906 when he died. But the 2nd Doctor was in his 400's. Poor guy- no wonder he was so upset.



It's implied that the 9th Doctor lived the shortest life. Supposedly, the 2005 series began very, very soon after the Doctor's regeneration; he didn't know what he looked like, etc. The 9th Doctor spent around 6-9 months travelling with Rose before the battle at Satelite 5.

So I can imagine, on a serious geeky-note, that the 10th's fear of dying is connected to this as well.

From what I remember, the 3 longest living Doctors were 1st (lived to his late 300s I believe), 4th and 7th. But this was from a snippet conversation at an expo years ago.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 4, 2010)

Mikey Smith is returning .

Did Rassilon said 1 billion years of Time Lords civilisation?
I thought I thought it was 10 million years(" that's what it takes to be REALLY CORRUPT"?:S

Fuck,13 episodes of 45 minutes is too short(compare that with 26-28 episodes seasons of +-25 minutes).

Make it 25 episodes,cut in half(13/12) or cut 13 episodes in 2 half with cliffhangers.:ho

 has a lot of full episodes of the original series.I watched Remembrance of The Daleks,The deadly assassin,Trial of the Timelord,Castravalva and The The three Doctors.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 5, 2010)

david tennant when he first started looked quite young and ppl were saying he wouldn't be good, matt smith will grow into his character, and ppl will learn to love him.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 5, 2010)

Exactly. Though, I am curious. Critics already like Matt Smith, whereas Critics were the ones curious about David Tennant.

90% of the girls who liked Doctor Who, fancied David Tennant, and some are being really horrible towards Matt Smith's appearance in response. So I think Doctor Who may have lost the sex appeal it once had with DT.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2010)

rewatched Children of Earth.  god damn was RTD intentionally making the first 2 seasons of Torchwood suck ass just so he could drop this bombshell on us?  it's very hard to believe its the same show.

also kudos on RTD for coming up with a genuinely disturbing and heartbreaking alien threat


----------



## Stalin (Jan 5, 2010)

Isn't the doctor's real age inconsistent. From what I remember, the 7th doctor said he was 953 years. I even heard of a novel where the doctor celebrated his 1000th birthday.

I llok it up, the oldest the doctor has ever said he was 1012.


----------



## Serena_Ahnell (Jan 5, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> The Doctor's regeneration scene wasn't as powerful as I thought it would be. The last 20 min. were kind of meh, but everything else was great.
> 
> "I'm still not ginger!"



What is kind of amazing is the last twenty minutes- With the Doctor freeing Wilfred, visiting folks, and then his last speech before he regenerated are burned into my mind.  I was out and out bawling throught the last twenty minutes and often wiping my cheeks through out the last two episodes.  I'm just way emotionally attached to characters in movies, series, books, etc.

I really think these bittersweet moments/events define the series for me. I think that is why I watch.

[Let's face it, I cried when Snape killed Dumbledore in the book. ]

Matt Smith is gonna take some time to grow on me, but that's how I was with Tennant at first.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2010)

I need a gif of The Master violently eating the fuck out of that chicken please


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 7, 2010)

.
:ho


----------



## Catterix (Jan 7, 2010)

I had to look it up to find out what the hell "ubuntu" even was or why this is remotely interesting lol

Has anyone heard about the fuss made in regards to the Ginger comment? For some stupid fucking reason, retards have taken the Doctor being *disappointed* about not being ginger, as the creators of the show being anti-ginger!

The BBC have had to release an official statement in regards to this.



			
				BBC said:
			
		

> We would like to reassure viewers that Doctor Who doesn't have an anti ginger agenda whatsoever. This was a reprise of the line in the Christmas Invasion episode in 2005, when David Tennant discovers that he's not ginger, and here he is, missing out again - disappointed he's still not ginger.
> 
> In addition, the Doctor's previous companion Donna Noble (Catherine Tate) and his new one Amy Pond (Karen Gillan) are both redheads.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 7, 2010)

Anti-ginger? Come on, that's just funny. 

The BBC's official statement shouldn't have said anything more than just:


----------



## Para (Jan 7, 2010)

Catterix said:


> I had to look it up to find out what the hell "ubuntu" even was or why this is remotely interesting lol
> 
> Has anyone heard about the fuss made in regards to the Ginger comment? For some stupid fucking reason, retards have taken the Doctor being *disappointed* about not being ginger, as the creators of the show being anti-ginger!
> 
> The BBC have had to release an official statement in regards to this.



Oh for fuck's sake 

They'll probably make the next doctor ginger just to overcompensate...


----------



## Catterix (Jan 7, 2010)

lol It really is just so stupid. People like that completely boggle the mind. Like those who say that Ianto dying in Torchwood was homophobia on the writers' part. Even though Russell T Davies is a gay activist and Torchwood is possibly the gayest show on TV.

They're just ridiculous and have a habit of ruining a good show.

I like the new images that've been released with Matt Smith as the Doctor.


----------



## Vaz (Jan 7, 2010)

Catterix said:


> I had to look it up to find out what the hell "ubuntu" even was or why this is remotely interesting lol


Same 

Major lol @ the ginger comment, seriously, "ANTI-GINGER AGENDA" just sounds retarded. And those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) clearly have seen Amy Pond yet


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 7, 2010)

its just stupid parents who probably didn't watch the episode earlier.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 7, 2010)

lol Indeed. I just watched the scene and I can imagine that some people could take the scene the wrong way, Smith isn't obviously disappointed, he just looks at his hair and goes; "Still not Ginger!". Knowing the context of the line can make it obvious, but if you didn't know, you could take it to him being happy about that fact. But that doesn't mean they have an anti-ginger agenda. What balls 

Filming's started up again after the Christmas break. I believe they're doing Richard Curtis' episode now. They were filming in Cardiff, but set in Paris somehow lol It's the Vincent Van Gogh episode. There's pictures here;


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2010)

Para said:


> Oh for fuck's sake
> 
> They'll probably make the next doctor ginger just to overcompensate...



With all the complaints... The 12th Doctor will be a black, female redhead.


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2010)

Next Doctor will be black guaranteed, alot of people bitched.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 7, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> With all the complaints... The 12th Doctor will be a black, female redhead.



In a wheelchair 



Vault said:


> Next Doctor will be black guaranteed, alot of people bitched.



Not as much as a lot of people who defended the BBC. To be honest, the BBC would be in equal trouble if they did choose a black Doctor purely because people would say they did it as a response to the negative backlash with what happened last time.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 7, 2010)

Richard Curtis is writing an episode? That should be interesting.

Also, I have no idea why people are talking about the next Doctor already. Matt Smith has yet to have even debuted save for a half a minute or so at the end of the last episode.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 7, 2010)

People talked about Tennant when he first appeared. With just the one line; "New teeth, that's weird?" he set a country into discussion over what he was going to be like.

Or do you mean us talking about the Doctor after Smith?


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 7, 2010)

Catterix said:


> Or do you mean us talking about the Doctor after Smith?



Bingo. I mean, it's not bad or anything, but it definitely feels premature speculating at this stage.

But yeah, I'm reserving judgement on Smith at the moment. The way I see it, so long as he doesn't try and emulate Tennant, he should be fine.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 7, 2010)

lol Truetrue.

It was more a discussion of what happened when Smith was first announced more than anything. The negative backlash they got by not choosing a black Doctor was horrendous and bloody stupid. Also, rather ignorant too, and a bit racist in itself, given the focus seemed to be solely on the Doctor not being black, rather than him not being asian, or another ethnicity.

It was so ridiculous that to this day I still feel annoyed about it lol


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 7, 2010)

I mean, to some extent I could understand concerns around Matt Smith. Tall, extremely skinny, pale and sharp featured; felt a bit too much like Tennant again. But this whole "he should have been black/asian" stuff was just stupidity.

Hell, might as well complain that the Doctor's wit and invention are alienating the stupid people of the country. We want a Doctor that spends an entire episode trying to work out how to use a door knob! 

They'd have to save that 'till the grand season finale though.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 8, 2010)

Doctor Who is a British cult damn it.

LOL @ people who doesn't know what Ubuntu is.

Mikeyshit hates Linux/BSD and the FLOSS community.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 8, 2010)

lol I've never used Linux. I literally only know of it, I have never seen it being used in my life! But that is funny, it reminds me of how in Scrubs, all the PC screens in the background just had Windows Movie Maker open to make it look like some high-tech piece of medical equipment lol!

I wonder how much this Doctor will use his Sonic Screwdriver. It jumps around in usage, but the 9th and 10th incarnations used it for pretty much everything.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 8, 2010)

If you have an Android phone or various daily embedded devices(servers,supercomputers,routers,Dreambox,PS3 etc etc),98% of Hollywood .....they are running Linux.


*Spoiler*: __ 







 Talking about a big planet,Gallifrey must be at least 10 times the size of Earth.The earth looks like a damn satellite.:ho

All evil of the Last Great Time War has to come back,going to be very interesting.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 8, 2010)

Catterix said:


> I wonder how much this Doctor will use his Sonic Screwdriver. It jumps around in usage, but the 9th and 10th incarnations used it for pretty much everything.



I think it just depends on the writer. During the first cyberman ep of the new series it's used to sever rope, yet the Doctor clearly states during a later episode that the screwdriver "doesn't work on wood". Why rope and not wood? Just seems to be mistakes and inconsistencies and dependent on the whim of the narrative.



Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> All evil of the Last Great Time War has to come back,going to be very interesting.



Wasn't the whole point of the finale that the Doctor, in stopping the time lords, also reversed any of the damage that their escape had caused? I was under the impression that the things that would have been released along with time lords had their own release tied to that of the time lords. No time lords released, nothing else released.

Probably best not to expect them to be coming back to that anytime soon.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> Wasn't the whole point of the finale that the Doctor, in stopping the time lords, also reversed any of the damage that their escape had caused? I was under the impression that the things that would have been released along with time lords had their own release tied to that of the time lords. No time lords released, nothing else released.
> 
> Probably best not to expect them to be coming back to that anytime soon.



Evil always finds a way.

Or at least it better, hyping them up like that.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 8, 2010)

It seemed to me like something the writers chucked in to make the time war seem bigger and have more background. Those names are things that they can easily return to and expand upon, but it'd surprise me if they have a plan, at the moment, involving any of them.

This is Dr Who though, so counting them out would be narrow minded of me.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 8, 2010)

You have Steven Moffat for your daily nightmares.:ho


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> It seemed to me like something the writers chucked in to make the time war seem bigger and have more background. Those names are things that they can easily return to and expand upon, but it'd surprise me if they have a plan, at the moment, involving any of them.
> 
> This is Dr Who though, so counting them out would be narrow minded of me.



The Nightmare Child was mentioned before. It's the thing that originally killed Davros in the Time War.

Though, Davros is supposed to have died in the first year of sad war, yet The Doctor told The Master these things showed up towards the very end, so that's either a mistake or something to do with the fact that the war was between at least two races that could manipulate time itself.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 8, 2010)

I loved the Doctor Who Confidential I saw... Apparently Davis set up a lot of things for future writers to use, like the Master's ring being picked up and the constant mentions of things like The Nightmare Child. He was openly surprised that he'd get to use one of his own devices, since he believed they'd all be there for Moffat to use.

There's the Nightmare Child, the Skaro Degradations (so possibly mutated Daleks), the Hordes of Travesty, the Army of Meanwhiles and Neverweres and the Could've Been King. Moffat could go into detail with any of those and I sincerely hope he does. Their names are badass (especially the Army of Meanwhiles and Neverweres, given the inclination that they exist outside of time itself or shouldn't exist in the universe), so it'd be a shame not to.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> I loved the Doctor Who Confidential I saw... Apparently Davis set up a lot of things for future writers to use, like the Master's ring being picked up and the constant mentions of things like The Nightmare Child. He was openly surprised that he'd get to use one of his own devices, since he believed they'd all be there for Moffat to use.



I thought the ring was a let-down. Most people thought someone like the Rani would have been the owner of the hand ie. an established villain with credentials and an agenda. Instead we get some old woman who is a henchgirl to some silly cult that kills itself off in literally 5 minutes. 

I was even hoping that it was The Master's wife, and that if she was'nt the Rani she was at least more sinister and intelligent than she seemed.

Regardless, Davies set up something for future use, and pretty much squandered it. It really serve no purpose beyond bringing the Master back, whic did'nt warrant a set-up since we all knew he would come back.


----------



## Femme fatale (Jan 9, 2010)

My brothers moved on to 11 already. 

I'm not quite as ready yet *sniffles*


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 10, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I thought the ring was a let-down. Most people thought someone like the Rani would have been the owner of the hand ie. an established villain with credentials and an agenda. Instead we get some old woman who is a henchgirl to some silly cult that kills itself off in literally 5 minutes.
> 
> I was even hoping that it was The Master's wife, and that if she was'nt the Rani she was at least more sinister and intelligent than she seemed.
> 
> Regardless, Davies set up something for future use, and pretty much squandered it. It really serve no purpose beyond bringing the Master back, whic did'nt warrant a set-up since we all knew he would come back.



Seems to sum up RTD's run, really. He was great at building things up, setting up scenarios and showdowns, but when it comes to the meat the results were often questionable at best. The only thing I can think of in his writing that was truly awesome was Midnight - The End of Time was definitely amongst his best stuff too though.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 10, 2010)

Does anyone one have a online streaming link for "End of Time - Part 1"? I can only find Part 2 links and ones mismarked as Part 1.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 10, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Does anyone one have a online streaming link for "End of Time - Part 1"? I can only find Part 2 links and ones mismarked as Part 1.



End of Time: Part 1 Just press, yes let me watch, and it will lead you to the episode.


----------



## Starstalker (Jan 10, 2010)

YES!!!

MY PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Idk about the 11th Doctor. I mean, I don't have anything against the 10th who was...priceless, but since the Doctor can regenerate only 13 times and we are getting the 11th Doctor, the show is nearing it's end(which won't come in the next 4-5 years, but still)


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 12, 2010)

Season31/Series5 episodes.:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Episode 1: The Eleventh Hour. Writer: Steven Moffat
Episode 2: Title TBC, writer Steven Moffat
Episode 3: Title TBC, writer Mark Gatiss (Daleks/Churchill)
Ep. 4: Time of Angels. Writer: Steven Moffat. (The Weeping Angels, River Song, part 1 of 2)
Ep. 5: Flesh and Stone. Writer: Steven Moffat. (The Weeping Angels, River Song, part 2 of 2)
Ep. 6: Vampires of Venice. Writer: Toby Whithouse.
Ep. 7: Title and writer TBC
Ep. 8: Title TBC. Writer Chris Chibnall (Silurians, part 1 of 2)
Ep. 9: Cold Blood. Writer Chris Chibnall (Silurians, part 2 of 2)
Ep 10: Vincent and the Doctor. Writer Richard Curtis (Van Gogh)
Ep 11: Title and writer TBC
Eps 12 and 13: Titles TBC, writer Steven Moffat. 




More to come.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2010)

Neil Gaiman said:
			
		

> Over the years SFX, and its readers and their votes in the polls, have always been very kind to me. I thought I’d return the favour with what used to be called, in journalistic circles when I was a boy, a scoop.
> 
> As anyone who’s read my blog knows, I’m a big fan of a certain long-running British SF TV series. One that started watching — from behind the sofa — when I was three. And while I know it’s cruel to make you wait for things, in about 14 months from now, which is to say, NOT in the upcoming season but early in the one after that, it’s quite possible that I might have written an episode. And if I had, it would originally have been called “The House of Nothing”. But it definitely isn’t called that any more.
> 
> Countdown. You’ve got about 14 months.



new Pimp List rules, which I strongly encourage everyone to read.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 8, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Link removed



I'd be lying if I said I wasn't excited about that. It'll be an awesome, standalone, episode with no connection to other episodes and it'll be all the better for it. :3


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 8, 2010)

Neil Gaiman is one of my favorite authors, can't wait to see what the episode is about 

But too bad we have to wait a year to see the episode D:


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 8, 2010)

Pretty cool piece of news indeed: atm, I'm still more excited about seeing what Moffat can do with more freedom.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow that was cheesy.

Still Weeping Angels are back. 

Awesome.


----------



## Vaz (Feb 21, 2010)

Rob` said:


> Wow that was cheesy.
> 
> Still Weeping Angels are back.
> 
> Awesome.


Ditto.

Still, Amy is painfully cute


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 21, 2010)

That she is. I look forward to imagining that I'm having sex with her.


----------



## Corran (Feb 22, 2010)

Have just got in to Doctor Who over the past few weeks. David Tennant sells the show for me.
Watched End of Time last night, last 20 mins of it I cried and was on verge of crying for such a long time during that whole bit. Damn you David Tennant


----------



## Corran (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



New TARDIS look
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDPJSAgbb6I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Can't wait for Saturday03-04-2010


----------



## Stalin (Mar 29, 2010)

I hope they don't have any romance. its unnecessary since the doctor will never settle down.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 29, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> I hope they don't have any romance. its unnecessary since the doctor will never settle down.



The woman from _Silence in the Library_ is in this series; so yeah, there will be romance.

*EDIT-* Heh, that was The First Doctor's library card.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 29, 2010)

So did they put romane in the series anyway? I'm not aganst it because it changed he status qou but because it would never last.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 29, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> So did they put romane in the series anyway? I'm not aganst it because it changed he status qou but because it would never last.



Well, of course it won't last. She gets stuck in the library (though I guess he could save her). 

There's nothing wrong with giving him a love life, whether or not it lasts.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 29, 2010)

can't wait till 4/17 thats when BBCA gets the first ep of the new DW serise


----------



## Stalin (Mar 29, 2010)

I was refering to any romance with the doctor.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 29, 2010)

So was I. **


----------



## Velocity (Mar 29, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> I was refering to any romance with the doctor.



One of the things about the Doctor is that most of his female companions (and even one or two of his male companions) fall in love with him. I think Rose was the only companion that the Doctor truly reciprocated those feelings for. I thought it was extremely well done, especially with the way they went full-circle with the relationship on the Tenth's very last episode.


----------



## Corran (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm not a fan of romance with the companion, we have had 3 seasons out of 4 for that and the Martha stuff was just horrid. My favorite stuff comes from Donna and the Doctor, such great chemistry with no romantic tones.

After watching the Matt Smith stuff, I'm having high hopes for this now. I wasn't sure what to expect at first but damn that Vampire scene is fantastic to me 
Only a few days away now!


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 30, 2010)

Steven Moffat(The Moff/horror master) stories FTW.


----------



## Godot (Mar 30, 2010)

Why didn't i see this thread earlier? 

Im pumped up for the new season of DW. Tennant was starting to irritate me (jealousy is such a bitch), but the new guy looks cool. I hope it's got darker tones than the last seasons.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 30, 2010)

Corran said:


> I'm not a fan of romance with the companion, we have had 3 seasons out of 4 for that and the Martha stuff was just horrid. My favorite stuff comes from Donna and the Doctor, such great chemistry with no romantic tones.
> 
> After watching the Matt Smith stuff, I'm having high hopes for this now. I wasn't sure what to expect at first but damn that Vampire scene is fantastic to me
> Only a few days away now!



Matt look like he'll be interseting...WEEPING ANGELS!!!


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 30, 2010)

Romance with the Doctor is fine so long as it is well done. Moffat has had romance in all of his stories in some form or another, so I doubt that we're going to see any sort of reduction on that front. Sure, it'll be handled differently, but it's not going to be less present.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 30, 2010)

I would like too see less angst. The tenth doctor was known to be angsty but I heard the fifth doctor ws the angstiest. What do the old fans thnik of tennant?

I have great interest in matt smith, I'll think he'll make a fine doctor.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 30, 2010)

If you are chosen by The Moff himself,you know things are getting good.:ho


----------



## Velocity (Mar 30, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> I would like too see less angst. The tenth doctor was known to be angsty but I heard the fifth doctor ws the angstiest. What do the old fans thnik of tennant?
> 
> I have great interest in matt smith, I'll think he'll make a fine doctor.



I think people throw around that word too much... How was Tenth angsty? 

He was far from depressed and the only remorse he ever felt was more than justified for a man who not only lost the woman he loved, but had sentenced his entire species to what was no better than death AND found himself having to sit on the sidelines of time's most horrific events, even though he was fully aware that he could change them.

Even that remorse was barely shown, considering how much he would have felt. He was one of the most exciteable, energetic and affable Doctors yet. He isn't the most popular Doctor because of angst.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2010)

US premiere will be at WonderCon on saturday.  Guess who's going :ho


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIdDXQ2h1Pc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

 Brilliant


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 3, 2010)

Might as well bump this. Less than 2 hours to go.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 3, 2010)

Atm, I'm not really sure what to make of that. Gonna need to ruminate on this one.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 3, 2010)

The stars were good. The story was more of the same.

So, it was good.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2010)

Meh, the acting was off and so was the plot. But thats Doctor Who for you.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 3, 2010)

good performance by matt smith.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 3, 2010)

I've never watched any Dr Who, it never appealed to me. However after Matt Smith's appearance on Friday Night and the showing of a clip I liked his acting and thought I might try it out.

Just watched the first ep and got to say it was better then I had ever expected.

Should I watched the last few seasons with Tennant?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2010)

Back from seeing *The Eleventh Hour* on the big screen at WonderCon


This was

The absolute best Who episode of the new series  *BY FAR*

_Amazing.
_


also I liked how right before the episode began, Matt and Karen gave a prerecorded presentation to the audience.


----------



## Corran (Apr 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Spoilering for those in the US or who haven't downloaded it_ 



Great season opener, love what they are doing with Smith and his version of The Doctor. Before watching I decided to leave the other doctors behind in my head and he did a great job 
Amy Pond is nice, and red headed 
Story was good, but you just knew in the beginning he wasn't coming back 5 minutes later. Got a huge "The Girl in the Fireplace" vibe from that part of the story. I did laugh when he came back another 2 years later 

New Tardis insides looks great, still lots of old school bits and pieces to make it work


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 4, 2010)

How he picked up the clothes,reminds us to the 3rd and 8th doctor.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 4, 2010)

I want Amy all to myself. pek


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xb5GAt_TnE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mtwork (Apr 4, 2010)

I thought Matt Smith was very good. I prefer him to David Tennant, but my favorite Doctors are by far Peter Davison, Tom Baker, and Sylvester McCoy.


----------



## Detective (Apr 4, 2010)

God damn, that was ridiculously epic. Amy Pond is gonna be something amazing as a companion because she feels special like Rose in terms of a very personal connection with the Doctor(even before she joins him, which is a nice allusion to Ten) but is gonna take this to a new, unique level.

Matt Smith feels absolutely right, even though he has just begun the role, it seems like this particular Doctor is concerned about who he is now, not what he was as the last of the Time Lords.

Best part of the episode was the following:


*Spoiler*: _The Money Shot_ 





			
				Eleven said:
			
		

> Is this world a threat to the Attraxy?





			
				Attraxy Eyeball said:
			
		

> No.





			
				Eleven said:
			
		

> Are the peoples of this world guilty of any crime by the laws of the Attraxy?





			
				Attraxy Eyeball said:
			
		

> ....No.





			
				Eleven said:
			
		

> Okay...One more. Just one. Is this world protected?





			
				Attraxy Eyeball said:
			
		

> _*Analyzing and does not like where this is heading*_





			
				Eleven said:
			
		

> Your not the first one to have come here. OH, there have been sooo many.





			
				Attraxy Eyeball said:
			
		

> _*This is Not Good. Not Good At All.*_
> 
> .....





			
				Eleven said:
			
		

> And what you've got to ask is... what happened to them? Do You Feel Lucky Punk? Well, do you?





			
				Tearing Up Attraxy Eyeball said:
			
		

> _*N-No, it-it can't b-be! Not those Motherfuckers!?!*_
> 
> +





			
				Eleven said:
			
		

> Hello. I'm THE Doctor. :ho





			
				Amy "Amelia" Pond said:
			
		

> _*Knickers Wetting Has Begun*_





			
				Eleven said:
			
		

> Basically....Run.





			
				Traumatized Attraxy Eyeball said:
			
		

> _*Warp 9.5 x2*_





			
				Amy "Amelia" Pond said:
			
		

> *Knickers Spontaneously Cuombust*






... all while this epic music is playing in the background:

[YOUTUBE]JvYVf6icE6M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2010)

Interesting AND funny


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2010)

I Watch afterall. he seems so young. i guess a different taste of of dr who


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 4, 2010)

Van want see new ep…damn Brits >_>


----------



## Castiel (Apr 5, 2010)

hey, damn us San Franciscans too


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 5, 2010)

So any thoughts on why 
*Spoiler*: __ 



a Dalek had the Union Jack on it?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 5, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Interesting AND funny



Moffat really is good at this... Doctor Who isn't Doctor Who without some cryptic, yet obviously apocalyptic, message. I just wonder what they can do to top the End of Time itself, even though I'd honestly prefer they didn't even try to top it.



Rob` said:


> So any thoughts on why
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Back in the very first Doctor Who film, it was possible for humans to get inside the Dalek battle armour and actually use it. So I'm betting on some British people in the future have beaten some Daleks and have taken their technology for themselves.


----------



## Detective (Apr 5, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> Van want see new ep…damn Brits >_>



Canada is not considered part of England anymore. Even though we still have that old Battle Ax of a Queen on all our moneyz. 

The episode should be available in a variety of formats by now.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 5, 2010)

Superman said:


> Canada is not considered part of England anymore. Even though we still have that old Battle Ax of a Queen on all our moneyz.
> 
> The episode should be available in a variety of formats by now.



I get BBCA...5 days...5 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Rob` said:


> So any thoughts on why
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The plot synopsis for that episode (ep. 3) reveals that it is set in the height of WW2, and a desperate Churchill has decided to use captured
Daleks to fight the Nazi's.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 5, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Should I watched the last few seasons with Tennant?



I can't decide, part of me is thinking to say yes to you because I love Tennant, but it also seems like a good idea for you to just stick with Matt Smith as your Doctor and just enjoy the show from here.

If you want, check out; "The Christmas Invasion", which is Tennant's first episode and see what you think of that. But really, if you're going to make an effort to trace back one Doctor, there's no reason not to watch Eccleston, or even some of the old series, so sticking with Smith as your current Doctor kinda makes sense.



Superman said:


> God damn, that was ridiculously epic. Amy Pond is gonna be something amazing as a companion because she feels special like Rose in terms of a very personal connection with the Doctor(even before she joins him, which is a nice allusion to Ten) but is gonna take this to a new, unique level.
> 
> Matt Smith feels absolutely right, even though he has just begun the role, it seems like this particular Doctor is concerned about who he is now, not what he was as the last of the Time Lords



lol Agreed, Amy seems to be a middle class Rose  At the moment I really don't see her being very loyal, whereas Rose was feisty she was also always ridiculously caring and compassionate. Amy seems like she might be a bit of a lovable bitch, bit more self-centered, goal orientated. Which could be a brilliant combination.

Smith amazed me as the Doctor, I felt instantly comfortable with him in the role, I didn't need any easing in whatsoever. This is also partly thanks to great writing on Moffat's part. The 11th Doctor seems a much more self-assured character than the 10th, who started off strong, but then became a little too haunted by his past at points.



Vanthebaron said:


> Van want see new ep…damn Brits >_>



Oh hush  It's nice to finally get something exclusively first once in a while!!



Rob` said:


> So any thoughts on why a Dalek had the Union Jack on it?



I'm guessing Britain using the Daleks, who are probably secretly using the British at the same time 



Superman said:


> Canada is not considered part of England anymore. Even though we still have that old Battle Ax of a Queen on all our moneyz.
> 
> The episode should be available in a variety of formats by now.



Just saying... Canada was never considered part of England. It was considered part of _Britain_ 

And though the episode should be available now, I would stress to still watch it on TV, the more viewings the show gets in the US, the better.


----------



## Detective (Apr 5, 2010)

Catterix said:


> lol Agreed, Amy seems to be a middle class Rose  At the moment I really don't see her being very loyal, whereas Rose was feisty she was also always ridiculously caring and compassionate. Amy seems like she might be a bit of a lovable bitch, bit more self-centered, goal orientated. Which could be a brilliant combination.



The whole concept that this Doctor has influenced and affected her life to such a degree before she has even begun to know him seems like a fresh idea and the fact that he seems to have taken it pretty hard about making her wait 12 years + another 2() will make for an interesting development between them as the Series progresses.

Don't get me wrong, Rose was my favourite companion but I have a feeling that Amy will be a continuation of where they left off in terms of Rose' standing among all other companions and boost it a bit more.



> Smith amazed me as the Doctor, I felt instantly comfortable with him in the role, I didn't need any easing in whatsoever. This is also partly thanks to great writing on Moffat's part. The 11th Doctor seems a much more self-assured character than the 10th, who started off strong, but then became a little too haunted by his past at points.



A lot of people were worried that age would play a factor in how he portrayed the role, but it seems to have been an added bonus as Smith is giving the Doctor a unique, "learning who I am and what I want to be like" aspect.



> Just saying... Canada was never considered part of England. It was considered part of _Britain_



To be honest, I wasn't quite sure if saying Britain was still the correct current term for the country that you hail from(so I went with the safe term). I may be mistaken but I thought it was most commonly used between 1707 - 1801.

Besides I was just teasing about the whole Commonwealth thing. 



> And though the episode should be available now, I would stress to still watch it on TV, the more viewings the show gets in the US, the better.



Too late.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 5, 2010)

Catterix said:


> Oh hush  It's nice to finally get something exclusively first once in a while!!



but you shouldn't...ps you have bad teeth


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 5, 2010)

Superman said:


> God damn, that was ridiculously epic. Amy Pond is gonna be something amazing as a companion because she feels special like Rose in terms of a very personal connection with the Doctor(even before she joins him, which is a nice allusion to Ten) but is gonna take this to a new, unique level.
> 
> Matt Smith feels absolutely right, even though he has just begun the role, it seems like this particular Doctor is concerned about who he is now, not what he was as the last of the Time Lords.
> 
> ...


Brilliant scene indeed.


*Spoiler*: __ 



S31E02

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kybye_eEviE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jux (Apr 6, 2010)

not a fan of the new doc


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2010)

Next episode preview

[YOUTUBE]98lQwMdV1is[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 6, 2010)

I've given the ep another watch, and it's probably a better start than Tennant or Eccleston were given. Dialogue was snappy, pace was fast and the plotting was clever. Bodes well for the new series.

Still looking to dip into some of the older series - I've seen a smattering of the past storylines, but I was young enough that I can't remember which. Anyone got any recommendations about where to start?


----------



## Extasee (Apr 6, 2010)

New Dr. Who sucks ass.  I miss my other Dr.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 6, 2010)

Why do you say that?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 10, 2010)

Brilliant episode.

Is there a youtube clip of the part where the Queen tells the Dr she's the Queen?


----------



## Corran (Apr 12, 2010)

Great episode, couple of plot holes but its to be expected in Who 
I'm liking Matt Smith's quirkyness so far, especially the part on the tongue  "You wanna get yourself in a calm place, go oooooooommmmmmmm. It's...a.........tounge." 
Amy Pond is turning in to a great character too


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh god you're not planning on starting with the first doctor are you? If so I fear we may never see you again.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 12, 2010)

Rob` said:


> Oh god you're not planning on starting with the first doctor are you? If so I fear we may never see you again.



I'm doing the same as him

I never watched the last ones because it didn't seem interesting but this new doctor has made me interested.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm slightly worried for anyone that can find the time to see all of them


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 12, 2010)

Rob` said:


> I'm slightly worried for anyone that can find the time to see all of them



After my exams I will have loads of time.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 12, 2010)

amy pond may be the best partner the doctor ever had.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

Rob` said:


> Oh god you're not planning on starting with the first doctor are you? If so I fear we may never see you again.


Well one of the joys of windows 7, is that I could run it in two side by side windows with ease if I wanted to watch them all and do other stuff. But I am starting with the 2005 series, my friend said it will be sufficient. But I might go back and watch noteworthy things, he has them all.


----------



## Detective (Apr 12, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> After my exams I will have loads of time.



... I commend you for having enough time to watch 31 years of television. Good Luck Sir. 



T.D.A said:


> amy pond may be the best partner the doctor ever had.



Amy "Amelia" Pond. The lovely StripperKiss'o'gram turned Companion. pek


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 12, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well one of the joys of windows 7, is that I could run it in two side by side windows with ease if I wanted to watch them all and do other stuff. But I am starting with the 2005 series, my friend said it will be sufficient. But I might go back and watch noteworthy things, he has them all.



Ye your friend is right the 2005 series was written so that you would know much of what was going on without having seen the earlier episodes but I do think you should watch some of the earlier serials regardless. Genesis Of The Daleks and Remembrance Of The Daleks were both very good, also the third doctor went up against The Master quite a few times so I'd suggest watching at least a couple of those.

Unfortunately a lot of the earlier noteworthy footage (like the first regeneration) was lost because the BBC suck


----------



## Castiel (Apr 12, 2010)

anyone got links to new episode?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 12, 2010)

Superman said:


> ... I commend you for having enough time to watch 31 years of television. Good Luck Sir.



I am not going to go and watch the old stuff......



Kilowog said:


> anyone got links to new episode?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Damaris (Apr 14, 2010)

finally got a chance to watch the second episode of the new season. 
i am _adoring_ this new doctor.
liked tennant fine, but i'm glad we're getting away from the angst/manpain and back to the roots of the franchise.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 15, 2010)

Hot Companion who steels The Doctors Thunder Check 
New Doctor More Nuttier than the 10 incarnations before him check.
Brand Spankin new Tardis Interior Check all thats missin is a Disco Ball
and This Show is on F-I-R-E


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2010)

> A very important aspect of the Doctor’s own past will finally be dealt with this season as Newsarama learned exclusively – The Doctor’s regeneration limit. “It’s been addressed in a very, very cheeky way by an old friend of mine and I’m not going to tell you any more about that,” said Moffat, telling us to “wait and see.”




also Neil Gaiman is rewriting his episode so that it'll be one of the first ones next season


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 15, 2010)

He's supposed to have only two left. Also, between 12 and 13 he runs the risk of turning into the Valeyard, an evil incarnation. 

Of course, it's not like Time Lord's have to stick with just one set of regenerations.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2010)

Also from the same interview





> Something you don’t have to wait for is discovering who the Eleventh Doctor’s Big Bad will be. Smith told the crowd it’s seen in the very first episode. “Albeit, not in the most conventional form. You’re going to have to think about it and find out what it is, but it’s in there,” he said. “And that’s the one, that’s what takes us through the whole series and my god, it’s bad.”


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 15, 2010)

whats the big bad?


----------



## Damaris (Apr 15, 2010)

i cannot wait.


actually it's a bit sad, the new episode and my junior prom are on the same day and i can't decide which i'm more excited for.


----------



## Bart (Apr 15, 2010)

That should be awesome then!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2010)

Started the first season yesterday and got halfway through, pretty bad ass so far, though I am not a fan of this first doctor.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2010)

You mean NINTH


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Started the first season yesterday and got halfway through, pretty bad ass so far, though I am not a fan of this first doctor.



Do you mean this guy?



Or this guy?




The top one is the First Doctor; the bottom is the Ninth.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 15, 2010)

He means the Ninth. If my memory serves me, _Dalek_ and _The Empty Child/The Doctor Dances_ were the strongest of that run.

But the comments the Moff is making sounds badass; stuff about the big bad too.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 15, 2010)

So, who could the Big Bad be? Moffat says "what it is", so I doubt it's an individual like Omega, or an enemy race. But we're supposed to recognise it, so it's probably from the original series like the previous (or maybe from the Eccleston or Tennant run). What are the contenders?


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 15, 2010)

what does big bad mean?


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 15, 2010)

Basically the overarching bad guy.

The one scene in the first episode that really stuck out was when he noticed the duck pond - something about the moment struck me that it could be important. Amy _Pond_? I could just be reading far too much into it though.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 15, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> what does big bad mean?



The main villain at the end of the series. 

In the new Doctor Who, it was the Daleks, Daleks/ Cybermen, The Master, Daleks again, and The Master and Rassilion in the last three specials.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 15, 2010)

hmm the series villain in the first episode? interesting.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 15, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> hmm the series villain in the first episode? interesting.



Well, it's usually a villain, but it could be a catastrophe or event of some kind. It's the main threat the story arc is building up to. We'll probably get more clues as the series goes on, especially in the 2 parters.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 15, 2010)

when are the two parters?


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 15, 2010)

First one is episode 4 and 5, right after the upcoming one about the Daleks (I wonder if that will give us clues?). It's about the Weeping Angels. The next are episodes 8 and 9, and it's the Silurians and Sea Devils from the original show. It's actually the first time thusfar that both 2 parters focus on old enemies, so that's neat.

The last 2 parter is the finale`, which are 12 and 13, but the 11th episode should give us an idea of where things are going.


----------



## Femme fatale (Apr 15, 2010)

Was kay.... *sulks*


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 15, 2010)

is it just me or has the new series have much better music and dialogue than before?


----------



## Damaris (Apr 15, 2010)

it's not just you who thinks that
i think the new action theme is incredible
been listening to it all day on youtube


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> when are the two parters?


Twice in the 2005 season he has two people with him.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Twice in the 2005 season he has two people with him.



He means two-part episodes.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 15, 2010)

The Moff is awesome at snappy dialogue - except in the most recent ep, Liz Ten's dialogue really got on my nerves.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> He means two-part episodes.


Thought he said partners, Heh, still twice in season one


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Thought he said partners, Heh, still twice in season one



Thrice. The finale`.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 15, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> The Moff is awesome at snappy dialogue - except in the most recent ep, Liz Ten's dialogue really got on my nerves.



i'm still on the fence about her, but then i'm still unsure if we were supposed to like her in the first place.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm pretty sure we were.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 15, 2010)

It was the idea that a future queen would have as much power as some of the earlier monarchs which really bothered me. That coupled with her apparent sense of entitlement to absolute authority.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 15, 2010)

She was a good concept, a great idea, but never had time to develop. And some of her lines of dialogue were pretty cringe-worthy. 

"I'm the queen mate; basically, I rule."


----------



## Damaris (Apr 15, 2010)

Rob` said:


> It was the idea that a future queen would have as much power as some of the earlier monarchs which really bothered me. That coupled with her apparent sense of entitlement to absolute authority.



i could kind of understand that. i'm sure in a time as frightening and stressful as what the british people had to go through in the 29th century (solar flares, last on earth, the horror of torturing/capturing the space whale) the need of looking up to someone, believing that there's someone above you in control and with the right to rule (and the right to take blame), that basic human instinct might have advanced her position within the government. her entitlement i base on the fact that every ten years she (apparently?) has her memory erased and goes back to believing that she's being kept in the dark, which probably brings all of her queenly pride to the forefront or something. 



Tyrael said:


> She was a good concept, a great idea, but never had time to develop. And some of her lines of dialogue were pretty cringe-worthy.
> 
> "I'm the queen mate; basically, I rule."



well the episode was basically the 11-and-Amy-Show. It was more about developing the dynamics of their relationship, how they work together, how they view each other, more than fleshing out any side-characters, no matter how interesting. her dialogue was awful yeah, but i thought that stopped once she left the "queen-playing-at-vigilante" mode (which i viewed as awful childish and a bit of a poke at how ineffective that trope ought to be, so didn't mind it that much) and learned what was actually going on.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2010)

Finished Season One, plus the little short at the end, plus the Christmas episode thing in Season 2. I like Rose, but I am kind of tired of her storyline in the show and I am hoping she's done soon. Also, I have seen Tennant for only a little while and I love him WAAAAAY more than than the other dude.


----------



## Corran (Apr 16, 2010)

^Rose sticks around till the end of season 2 I'm afraid. But I think season 2 is a great season so you have a lot to look forward to 
Also if you love David Tennant now you have A LOT to look forward to


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 16, 2010)

Damaris said:


> well the episode was basically the 11-and-Amy-Show. It was more about developing the dynamics of their relationship, how they work together, how they view each other, more than fleshing out any side-characters, no matter how interesting. her dialogue was awful yeah, but i thought that stopped once she left the "queen-playing-at-vigilante" mode (which i viewed as awful childish and a bit of a poke at how ineffective that trope ought to be, so didn't mind it that much) and learned what was actually going on.



Indeed. I honestly think it's developing too fast though; she knows him way too well, considering it's only episode 2. Then again, I suppose you could argue that she's had something of a fixation on him all her life and had time to create a full character for him, which she's now just adjusting to incorporate meeting him in flesh.

When Liz Ten stopped being an uncomfortable mix of lara croft and cockney, she spent the rest of the time standing around and looking confused and asking people to explain things.

I sound a lot more vehement than I actually am. Truth is, I quite liked the episode. Too many good ideas, not enough time to develop them properly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2010)

I guess its better than her being all slow like Rose


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 16, 2010)

Eh, you need a balance. It's too early to really say whether anything is going too fast, or too slow, since it's only episode 2, but I have reservations.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2010)

Hm true, it could easily be slowed down. 

Ah well, here we are, the order I was told to watch in: 

*Doctor Who: *
Season 1 (1-14)
Season 2 (1-14)
Season 3 (1-10)

*Torchwood:*
Season 1

*Doctor Who:*
Season 3 (10-Timecrash)

Torchwood:
Season 2

*Sarah Jane Adventures:*
Season 1

*Doctor Who:*
Genesis of the Daleks
Season 4

Edit: 

Some funny comments that were made: 


> Tyrael:
> yeah the point of hte daleks is to scare small children
> 
> CTK:
> ...


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 16, 2010)

I think Amy Pond isn't human, firstly what aunt leaves a kid like that alone in the house in the night? Sounds fishy, also the way Amy worked out the solution in the 2nd episode, was a bit too good for a human, which is why after the doctor seemed a bit weird and asked Amy "How could you have known?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> I think Amy Pond isn't human, firstly what aunt leaves a kid like that alone in the house in the night? Sounds fishy, also the way Amy worked out the solution in the 2nd episode, was a bit too good for a human, which is why after the doctor seemed a bit weird and asked Amy "How could you have known?"


She's a Dalek! But she doesn't look like balls


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 16, 2010)

The Doctor, I reckon, knows something about Amy she doesn't.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 16, 2010)

She's a timelord maybe, maybe the hint was when the doctor said "You look timelord"


----------



## Corran (Apr 16, 2010)

Well there is a mystery to Amy's life, her nurse boyfriend has an interesting tidbit people noticed in the first episode. He has been a nurse since 1990 apparently, so says his nurse badge anyway.



T.D.A said:


> She's a timelord maybe, maybe the hint was when the doctor said "You look timelord"



He has said the same thing before to a companion, can't remember which one.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> Indeed. I honestly think it's developing too fast though; she knows him way too well, considering it's only episode 2. Then again, I suppose you could argue that she's had something of a fixation on him all her life and had time to create a full character for him, which she's now just adjusting to incorporate meeting him in flesh.



that's why i don't really have a problem with their bond; i think in a lot of ways, amy is still stuck partly as amelia pond, the little girl, and that kind of childish wonder/excitement is something that can often form a fast bond between people--just look at how easily most people get attached to little kids. er, this may just be me radically overthinking things though. i've spent my free period rewatching both episodes and i tend to get a little carried away.



> When Liz Ten stopped being an uncomfortable mix of lara croft and cockney, she spent the rest of the time standing around and looking confused and asking people to explain things.



yeah, but she wasn't really talking so i didn't care. 
/heartless



> I sound a lot more vehement than I actually am. Truth is, I quite liked the episode. Too many good ideas, not enough time to develop them properly.



thank god for two-parters, eh? i'm both dreading and completely thrilled for the first one. the weeping angels terrify me.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, his two parters have always been stronger. Admittedly, I'm probably going to be going against popular opinion when I say The Empty Child and Silence in the Library were both better than Blink. Silence in the Library/Forest of the Dead especially, probably my favourite storyline on any television show.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 16, 2010)

river song 

i don't think you're really going against popular choice with that opinion, at least not in my corners of who fandom. admittedly i just hang around a few select livejournals and read their comments rather than dabbling in the main comms, so i'm probably out of it.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 16, 2010)

While we're predicting ridiculous twists that make no sense.

Amy is Susan.

There.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 16, 2010)

I think Amy Pond = Pandora (ancient female timelord)


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 16, 2010)

Female Timelord?Time LADY.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 16, 2010)

i think amy pond is secretly an actress who's gotten in with the doctor in order to film his adventures and make a reality tv series


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2010)

I really hit the ground running, made my way to season 3 episode 1 already.


----------



## Bart (Apr 17, 2010)

Very cool ^


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 17, 2010)

So This is how we're gonna get The 12th Doctor - A Dash of Pond a Dash of Tardis and whala The 1st new born Time Lord in Generations is born.


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> So This is how we're gonna get The 12th Doctor - A Dash of Pond a Dash of Tardis and whala The 1st new born Time Lord in Generations is born.



That would be quite an interesting episode to watch.


... for the acting of course.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 17, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> She's a timelord maybe, maybe the hint was when the doctor said "You look timelord"



No... She said he looks human, he said Time Lords came first so she looks Time Lord. 

But yeah, she's not human - I'm expecting that she's either Prisoner Zero or, as Kamen Rider Ryoma inspired by saying the cracks could be from all the things from the Time War trying to break out, she's from beyond the Time Lock.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, well, well...


*Spoiler*: __ 



So Amelia doesn't know who the Daleks are, we've got some snazzy looking new ones to show up every so often and annoy the Doctor... But why do the Daleks use their upturned tin cans if they can create human-shaped robots? Couldn't the Daleks pull a Cylon and parade around as humans using that technology? Another showed up crack, as well... Third one to follow where-ever Amelia is. Just who or what is she?

...And River shows up in next week's episode (which is awesome, since it's presumably the first chronologically of many to come) along with the Weeping Angels...


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 17, 2010)

daleks use that tin thing for defense.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 17, 2010)

Daleks are one of the most intelligent and advanced species in the galaxy - I'd imagine that their current form isn't necessitated by a lack of technological advancement.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If The Doctor expects Amy to know who the Daleks are, then that theory that she was from the 1990's gets thrown into doubt. Not like he did'nt know what time he was in when he picked her up (though his TARDIS has been buggy as of late).


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2010)

> Daleks are one of the most intelligent and advanced species in the galaxy



Yet were defeated by stairs countless times.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Yet were defeated by stairs countless times.



Real Daleks don't use stairs. They level the building.

Anyway I don't remember them ever actually being beaten by stairs. And even if they were, they conquered those evil bastards during the 7th Doctors run.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 17, 2010)

The 7th doctor was pimp in that story(Remembrance  of the Daleks ).

Alex Kingston(MILF) ging to  kick angels asses.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 17, 2010)

what if Amy is prisoner zero or another prisoner?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2010)

What Amy is Bad Wolf or a Torchwood Experiment or a new kind of Dalek or Cyberman oh no


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 17, 2010)

I think she's a jedi. Or perhaps the God Emperor of the Imperium Of Man.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2010)

I kind of wish she was a cop...if the Doctor had someone with, oh I don't know, some kind of a weapon and knowledge of how to use it, it would make a lot of things easier.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 17, 2010)

If it meant she was always in that uniform...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2010)

Rob` said:


> If it meant she was always in that uniform...


I am hoping that before its said and done, I get to see Rose and Martha in skimpier clothes...and Roses mom in a burka.


----------



## Vault (Apr 17, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If The Doctor expects Amy to know who the Daleks are, then that theory that she was from the 1990's gets thrown into doubt. Not like he did'nt know what time he was in when he picked her up (though his TARDIS has been buggy as of late).



His tardis is a type 40 after all, its a piece of junk and obsolete.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2010)

I really wish the Doctor would get a male companion for once, I'm so sick of the same love scenarios appearing again and again.


> I kind of wish she was a cop...if the Doctor had someone with, oh I don't know, some kind of a weapon and knowledge of how to use it, it would make a lot of things easier.



But then he wouldn't use his glow in the dark sonic screwdriver?

I really hope Cybermen don't make another appearence, sick of them, we need some new credible villains in this series.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If The Doctor expects Amy to know who the Daleks are, then that theory that she was from the 1990's gets thrown into doubt. Not like he did'nt know what time he was in when he picked her up (though his TARDIS has been buggy as of late).



A result of the timey wimey ball


----------



## Achilles (Apr 17, 2010)

Damn it. I missed the first hour.

That redhead's pretty fine.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I really wish the Doctor would get a male companion for once, I'm so sick of the same love scenarios appearing again and again.



There were no "love scenarios" with Donna and he's had plenty of male companions.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2010)

> There were no "love scenarios" with Donna and he's had plenty of male companions



Thankfully there was none with Donna, still would have prefer for there to be a long term male companion, I just don't want the cycle repeating agian.


----------



## Vault (Apr 17, 2010)

I would lol if Amy is actually prisoner zero


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I really wish the Doctor would get a male companion for once, I'm so sick of the same love scenarios appearing again and again.
> 
> 
> But then he wouldn't use his glow in the dark sonic screwdriver?
> ...



Cybermen are bad ass, they almost talk like Daleks, which instantly makes anything bad ass. 



Ennoea said:


> Thankfully there was none with Donna, still would have prefer for there to be a long term male companion, I just don't want the cycle repeating agian.


Then go back and watch the old show, that love stuff only started recently. And I don't know who wants to watch the homoerotic adventures of two men in a Phone Booth.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 17, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cybermen are bad ass, they almost talk like Daleks, which instantly makes anything bad ass.



However the cybermen are superior to the daleks in only one respect


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> Daleks are one of the most intelligent and advanced species in the galaxy - I'd imagine that their current form isn't necessitated by a lack of technological advancement.


Daleks have no concept of elegance, they don't give a shit if they look like trashcans as long as it suits their purpose.

They also see themselves are perfect the way Davros conceived them, to even suggest radical changes will get you executed.  Only exception is for elite Daleks which are more perfect than the regular Dalek.


Ennoea said:


> Yet were defeated by stairs countless times.



Daleks can fly


----------



## Catterix (Apr 18, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> If The Doctor expects Amy to know who the Daleks are, then that theory that she was from the 1990's gets thrown into doubt. Not like he did'nt know what time he was in when he picked her up (though his TARDIS has been buggy as of late).



... Why would anyone think she was from the 1990s? Since when did we have camera phones in the 20th Century? :S I think we're going to have to assume Rory's ID was just a guff for now, until something else says otherwise.



Ennoea said:


> I really wish the Doctor would get a male companion for once, I'm so sick of the same love scenarios appearing again and again.



There was only a love interest with Rose and Martha (And Jack a little if we're to believe his; "You too?" comment in TSOD). Donna was a dominating madam who became his best friend. Amy is a mix of hero worship and bitch-slap, nothing more. I refuse to accept this as anything other than a platonic love for an imaginary friend until we're told otherwise.

And as far as I know, there wasn't any romance with Jackie, Mickey or Wilf 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I kind of wish she was a cop...if the Doctor had someone with, oh I don't know, some kind of a weapon and knowledge of how to use it, it would make a lot of things easier.



Dunno. The fact the Doctor never uses weapons, and never lets anyone around him use them, is one of the show's greatest charms. The show becomes like a puzzle game, rather than an action series. The closest we got was Captain Jack towards the end of Series 1, who used weapons but very rarely. Also it works for a good moral view too, like when the Doctor uses a gun against the Dalek in series 1, it shows his descent and panic that he'd be willing to use something he hates.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 18, 2010)

The fact that she doesn't know who the Daleks are, after they invaded the world, does lend credence to the idea that it hasn't happened to her yet.

I agree that the lack of violence is a good thing though - it forces writers to build drama and think up a resolution without resorting simply to a fight.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 18, 2010)

alright...Matt Smith is "Da Man"

and the Mutha Fucking Cyber men are coming back!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> The fact that she doesn't know who the Daleks are, after they invaded the world, does lend credence to the idea that it hasn't happened to her yet.
> 
> I agree that the lack of violence is a good thing though - it forces writers to build drama and think up a resolution without resorting simply to a fight.


But sometimes the means they go to not to fight is a little too much. 

Also, she might be very young, so there's no telling when the Doctor picked her up, is there? I don't remember.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 18, 2010)

River Song will eventually marry the Doctor, thats how she knows his name.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 18, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> The fact that she doesn't know who the Daleks are, after they invaded the world, does lend credence to the idea that it hasn't happened to her yet.



But that's hardly an implication that The Eleventh Hour was set in the 1990s, it clearly was 21st Century, it's not even worth discussing.

Her not remembering the Daleks is a plot point, not a time placement. She _should_ have remembered the Daleks, meaning she's supposed to be from post-2008, but the fact that she doesn't either means there's cracks in time or something happened to the Dalek history.



Tyrael said:


> I agree that the lack of violence is a good thing though - it forces writers to build drama and think up a resolution without resorting simply to a fight.



Brings back memories of Buffy where they'd just end up killing a villain with violence, despite the possible poetic elements of defeat they had at their disposal.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But sometimes the means they go to not to fight is a little too much.



Do they? I find there's a good balance between taking up arms and avoiding battle in Doctor Who, he's not afraid to use violence and battle tactics, as shown in the Series 1 Finale, Christmas Invasion, Runaway Bride, etc.



T.D.A said:


> River Song will eventually marry the Doctor, thats how she knows his name.



Erm... Ok... She'll eventually become really, really close with the Doctor (potentially, it's also possible she'll find out through other means), but that doesn't necessitate she marries him.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 18, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> River Song will eventually marry the Doctor, thats how she knows his name.



Nah... I simply figure she's there when he regenerates into the Twelfth or Thirteenth. It was mentioned that he had a new haircut and new suit, but that he also gave her his sonic screwdriver. So I think she'll be there when the Eleventh or Twelfth prepares to regenerate, where he'll tell her his real name and stuff.

She's going to be in four episode's of this season alone, and we don't know how many more she'll be in next season or the season after, but it already looks like she's going to be very important in those appearances. But I can't see her marrying him, or even having a romantic relationship with him, seeing as how she didn't act like there was anything between them before.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 18, 2010)

watch she won't say her name is River Song, just River, or River ....., Doctor's surname is Song


----------



## Detective (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd like to see more of Amy Pond's cracks. By which I mean the tear in the fabric of time and space that is currently following her and the Doctor wherever they go.

Can't wait for the next one. An entire planet of Weeping Angels is going to be eerily brilliant.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 18, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> alright...Matt Smith is "Da Man"
> 
> and the Mutha Fucking Cyber men are coming back!


I wonder if, like the Daleks, when we get the Cybermen it'll be a transition from the previous series variety to a new design.

Personally I'd like to them go back to being the main universe's Cybermen.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 18, 2010)

Catterix said:


> But that's hardly an implication that The Eleventh Hour was set in the 1990s, it clearly was 21st Century, it's not even worth discussing.
> 
> Her not remembering the Daleks is a plot point, not a time placement. She _should_ have remembered the Daleks, meaning she's supposed to be from post-2008, but the fact that she doesn't either means there's cracks in time or something happened to the Dalek history..



Ye and one possible thing this could mean is that Earth has somehow managed to attain our technology ten years too soon. It could mean any number of things.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But sometimes the means they go to not to fight is a little too much.
> 
> Also, she might be very young, so there's no telling when the Doctor picked her up, is there? I don't remember.



I agree with Catterix - there is violence enough to balance out the tension. If the Doctor kept a henchman or two around just to shoot things then he really wouldn't be the Doctor.

She's about 19 or 20 if I remember correctly.



Catterix said:


> But that's hardly an implication that The Eleventh Hour was set in the 1990s, it clearly was 21st Century, it's not even worth discussing.
> 
> Her not remembering the Daleks is a plot point, not a time placement. She _should_ have remembered the Daleks, meaning she's supposed to be from post-2008, but the fact that she doesn't either means there's cracks in time or something happened to the Dalek history.



Personally I'm not sure that it's the case either, but it's not exactly beyond discussion.

Moffat has a habit of messing with time - often using time placement as a plot point itself - and given the crack itself is meant to be in space and time, I doubt it's only appearing as a blue line and occasionally acting as a portal. Surely it should be affecting the flow of time itself too?

It is likely that it was a small continuity error, and something that shall never be heard of again outside speculation mad fans, but still an interesting idea nonetheless.


----------



## Detective (Apr 18, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> She's about 19 or 20 if I remember correctly.



She's 21.

April 1996 - First meeting with 7 year old Amy and the Doctor.
April 2008 - Second meeting with 19 year old Amy and the Doctor.
June 2010 - Third meeting with 21 year old Amy and the Doctor.

This is according to the latest issue of DWA, which gets released earlier than DW Magazine.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah, that sounds about right.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2010)

I like how the Daleks actually win in an intelligent way and that it didn't result in everyone dying.

also

SENTAI DALEKS


----------



## Detective (Apr 18, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> SENTAI DALEKS



Damn, even the Japanese caught onto that joke so soon after the episode aired. Personally, I also like the whole Apple iDalek theme that is making rounds on the internet.

_*considers making a DW sig in a similar style to my current one*_


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]w4rvn_ccuU8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]vD740KrHzZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 18, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> alright...Matt Smith is "Da Man"
> 
> and the Mutha Fucking Cyber men are coming back!



I only saw one Cyberman in the trailer, and it looked like the same place where the Weeping Angels were. I think it's only going to be a cameo, and that the Angels displaced him and a bunch of other random creatures. The plots for each episode have been released and none of them hint at a Cyber-centric story.


----------



## Corran (Apr 18, 2010)

Latest episode was kinda weak. I hope this will be the low point of the season.

I will miss the old Dalek design  I really liked that design. The new ones just don't look good to me. Too plasticy and they have such a weird shape to them, especially the backs of them. 
I wonder if the Daleks inside look any different.
I was kinda wondering how the normal Daleks were impure anyway, I thought Davros made them using cells from his own body in the last arc. 

Can't wait for River Song and the Angels next week 

And about River and the Doctor, I think the 10th went out and met her after the library because she knew what he looked like in the library. I think there was a long gap when the Doctor was on his own after taking Donna home and he could of done quite a lot in that time. Also her sonic screwdriver was in the same design as the 10ths.


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 18, 2010)

DALEK RANGERS  Those videos

Enjoyed the latest episode, but I'm a bit biased toward Daleks  Although I enjoyed the  WW2 theme too.
Can't wait for next week


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2010)

I hope we get story lines that force Amy to make out with Martha, that would be badass.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 18, 2010)

Screw that bring back Leela and have her make out with Amy. Or perhaps Jenny.

And just so you all know, there was never a 1996 movie, Christopher played the 8th and presumably the 7th died during the time war.

Thank you that is all.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2010)

I also hope that Kratos from God of War comes with the doctor for one adventure. Won't happen, but would be epic.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, its like they went out of their way to pick a fugly doctor. His face reminds me of the kid in the Mask (80s tv show, cookie to anyone that remembers it). Makes my stomach turn.

I'm seriously thinking of just skipping 'til he regens into the 12th...


----------



## Catterix (Apr 19, 2010)

Really enjoyed the episode, but it felt incredibly rushed and somewhat pointless. It served solely to introduce the new Daleks, which really isn't that interesting a plot point in itself.

Loved the writing, performances and CGI though. Did feel very rushed and undercooked, but I still very much enjoyed it.



-Dargor- said:


> Wow, its like they went out of their way to pick a fugly doctor. His face reminds me of the kid in the Mask (80s tv show, cookie to anyone that remembers it). Makes my stomach turn.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of just skipping 'til he regens into the 12th...



 ... Moving on.



Tyrael said:


> Personally I'm not sure that it's the case either, but it's not exactly beyond discussion.
> 
> Moffat has a habit of messing with time - often using time placement as a plot point itself - and given the crack itself is meant to be in space and time, I doubt it's only appearing as a blue line and occasionally acting as a portal. Surely it should be affecting the flow of time itself too?
> 
> It is likely that it was a small continuity error, and something that shall never be heard of again outside speculation mad fans, but still an interesting idea nonetheless.



Very true, and I'm completely open to the idea of him messing with time (For example, I refuse to believe he just "Popped to the moon and back" in the first episode. He was busy doing something, etc.)

So far, my main theories are:

1: Amy comes from a more technologically advanced 1990's as indicated by Rory's ID badge (issued in 1990), something has been speeding up human development. Could be someone with an agenda, or maybe that phone you lost fell through one of the cracks and ended up in the past.

2: History has been altered so some of the major events of the last few series never actually happened. Using the cracks. Somehow. Again could be caused a person with an agenda or could just be a by product.

3: Mass amnesia, the whole world has had their minds altered. And possible remifications afterward.

However, the Doctor Who magazine throws my first theory completely out lol Gawd, I missed Doctor Who, I haven't discussed the little nuances of the show to such detail since Series 4.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 19, 2010)

In a weird way, the newest episode was better than The Beast Below.

The Beast Below was a tremendously ambitious episode: it was an attempt to create a dystopian fairy tale; touching on themes like the cyclic nature of society, willful ignorance and the nature of choice itself; it created a storyline where the main antagonist and lone crimefighter figures were both the same person and used the "monster" as a metaphor for the Doctor himself. It was crammed so full of ideas, all of them brilliant, yet the execution was a bit off.

The new episode was a far simpler story: Daleks trap Doctor, they create shiny new super sentai Daleks, they run away. Whilst lacking the depth of the Best Below, it, unlike the Beast Below, pretty much succeed in doing everything it needed to do. It was fairly clever and slightly silly, and set-up the Daleks for future storylines rather than trying to cram any conclusion in (the new Who has a habit of bringing back the Daleks only to have them "destroyed" then brought back whimsically a few episodes later). Admittedly it felt a bit like a set-up episode, but considering that it was still good.



Corran said:


> And about River and the Doctor, I think the 10th went out and met her after the library because she knew what he looked like in the library. I think there was a long gap when the Doctor was on his own after taking Donna home and he could of done quite a lot in that time. Also her sonic screwdriver was in the same design as the 10ths.



It's more likely she knows about his regenerations, so just presumed that he had regenerated whilst they were separated. She likely recognised the way he talked, his charisma and presence and intensity - the idea that he had met her again off-screen is kinda contrived. 



-Dargor- said:


> Wow, its like they went out of their way to pick a fugly doctor. His face reminds me of the kid in the Mask (80s tv show, cookie to anyone that remembers it). Makes my stomach turn.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of just skipping 'til he regens into the 12th...



I like that the Dr is now a bit weird looking - he's an alien, so the fact that they chose an actor who looks a bit otherworldly makes a lot of sense. Not all the Doctors can be Tennant.



Catterix said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personally, I think time itself has gone slightly wrong - hence why he keeps turning up too late to things. Although that's probably happened in the other series before, and my memory is letting me down.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 19, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Wow, its like they went out of their way to pick a fugly doctor. His face reminds me of the kid in the Mask (80s tv show, cookie to anyone that remembers it). Makes my stomach turn.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of just skipping 'til he regens into the 12th...





If you're saying this and you watched Tennant, you haven't got a leg of hypocrisy to stand on. I don't recall any Doctor being traditionally "good-looking", IIRC, and Matt is far from the worst looking one. Besides, if you're watching the show just to get your rocks off on his appearance, maybe it's better for us all if you skip 11.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 19, 2010)

just saw the first ep saturday...fucking awsome. I think i'll like Amy


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't think Smith is attractive, but he's a good Doctor  So I'll keep on watching.

And the Dalek ep was sooo much better, Beast Below kind of bored me to be honest. :/


----------



## Damaris (Apr 19, 2010)

I preferred Beast Below, just because the general themes appealed to me; I'm a big fan of slumcity, futuristic dystopia. Victory to the Daleks was executed much better though, and probably would have been more well-received if not for lolcolored Daleks. I honestly don't understand how they thought that was a good idea. When the first one came out, I was like "oh, that's kind of intimidating". And then the next one was blue, then orange, then red and I just ended up laughing.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 19, 2010)

Beast below was a better and good episode IMO, this episode was rushed and wasn't that intriguing, it was kinda predictable.

Though next episodes should be good.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm just glad they didn't revive and destroy the Daleks in one episode, like I was terrified was going to happen for a few moments near the middle.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 19, 2010)

i didn't like the dalek episode

i think it was too soon after the last time they got their shiny metal asses handed to them for them to miraculously come back

it just all felt kinda forced


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> I like how the Daleks actually win in an intelligent way and that it didn't result in everyone dying.
> 
> also
> 
> SENTAI DALEKS



Super Sentai Daleks.



Here are the jokes reason 
It's from PR:Lost Galaxy episode "Green Courage".:ho
(those are of course the coordinates of Gallifrey )


----------



## Starstalker (Apr 20, 2010)

Any theories about that SILENCE that will come...anyone...


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 20, 2010)

Nothing a sonic screwdriver can't fix.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 20, 2010)

I just started watching the BBCA broadcast and caught the premiere.  I really liked it and it was a lot of fun.  This is actually my first episode of Dr Who and I missed out on David Tennants run because by the time I got word of how good it was it was already nearing conclusion so I never bothered to start it up.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 20, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> so I never bothered to start it up.


 How very dare you.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 20, 2010)

Them bigjob that don't watch it don't know what their missin'.


----------



## Starstalker (Apr 20, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> Them bigjob that don't watch it don't know what their missin'.



True enough.

Cant wait for the final episode of the season...I have a good feeling that we will be seeing the Master again, since there is a solid plot background for his return


----------



## Damaris (Apr 20, 2010)

I rather like the theory of The Black Guardian being the final villain better. Seeing the Master so soon again would be...:/


----------



## Starstalker (Apr 20, 2010)

Damaris said:


> I rather like the theory of The Black Guardian being the final villain better. Seeing the Master so soon again would be...:/



Yes, but after the first episode those strange distortions in time and space caught my eye. It had to be something BIG to make such a mess in time and space, and then I remembered how Master brought the Time Lords, their planet and the entire Time War back to the present.

Sure, something like that would cause a huge mess in time and space, so why not assume that before the Doctor reverse the process that something else, something connected to the Time War managed to get away.

Anyway, seeing The Black Guardian again will be epic...I hope it is either him or the Master.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 20, 2010)

I doubt it's either of them, to be honest.


----------



## Starstalker (Apr 20, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I doubt it's either of them, to be honest.



Hmmm...the last scene of the Eleventh Hour, the one showing us parts of the next episodes showed cyberman so they will return but I doubt that it is them either.

Apart from the Master, the Black Guardian and the daleks, there is no such force that could bring something extremely bad to the universe.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> Hmmm...the last scene of the Eleventh Hour, the one showing us parts of the next episodes showed cyberman so they will return but I doubt that it is them either.



Like I said earlier, there are'nt any Cyber-centric episodes coming up (according to Wikipedia) and from the look of the trailer, I think that that Cyberman was abducted by the Weeping Angels (or is otherwise stuck where they are). 



> Apart from the Master, the Black Guardian and the daleks, there is no such force that could bring something extremely bad to the universe.



Omega. Another Time Lord. Or maybe something from the Time War released at the end of Tennants run.

I can think of other things. The Doctor has fought a lot of being stronger than the Daleks and Time Lords. Maybe Fenric, or even something to do with The Beast (though that's doubtful).


----------



## Damaris (Apr 20, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I doubt it's either of them, to be honest.



i can have dreams


----------



## Catterix (Apr 20, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> Apart from the Master, the Black Guardian and the daleks, there is no such force that could bring something extremely bad to the universe.



Why does it always have to be something from the old series? They could easily create a new enemy that's just as dangerous and bring terrible danger to the universe. Just because these villains will be new won't mean they can't be just as terrifying.

And no to the Master returning. I think that'd be one of the most stupid ideas for Moffat if he went that route. Besides, the Master isn't really that much of a threat most of the time, in the old series he was bumblimg around always running into trouble, it was only when Simm took over that he somehow became this terrifying overlord.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Catterix said:


> Why does it always have to be something from the old series? They could easily create a new enemy that's just as dangerous and bring terrible danger to the universe. Just because these villains will be new won't mean they can't be just as terrifying.
> 
> And no to the Master returning. I think that'd be one of the most stupid ideas for Moffat if he went that route. Besides, the Master isn't really that much of a threat most of the time, in the old series he was bumblimg around always running into trouble, it was only when Simm took over that he somehow became this terrifying overlord.



Moffat has already implied in an interview that it is someone (or something) that we already know. He said that it was in the first episode of this series, "though not in it's most familiar form" (or something like that). 

Daaa Rulezzz

And he could be a big menace in the old series. While it's true a lot of his plans were small(ish) scale (though I'd actually say he has'nt done much in the new series either, only threatening Earth, with only plans to start a big empire), he still, for example, was able to hold the entire universe hostage in _Logopolis._


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 20, 2010)

Catterix said:


> Why does it always have to be something from the old series? They could easily create a new enemy that's just as dangerous and bring terrible danger to the universe. Just because these villains will be new won't mean they can't be just as terrifying.



This.

Over reliance on old enemies was a problem I had with RTD - surely you sure create tension and drama with writing rather than relying on old pre-established enemies? Dr Who is always going to be in part around the huge history surrounding it, but if it becomes a slave to that history then it's no longer a program I want to watch. I want to see new legendary enemies created now, something to really properly define this new generation rather than constant throw backs to old enemies that devalue both the current series and the past series in retrospect.

I may or may not have a chip on my shoulder about this.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 20, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Moffat has already implied in an interview that it is someone (or something) that we already know. He said that it was in the first episode of this series, "though not in it's most familiar form" (or something like that).
> 
> Daaa Rulezzz
> 
> And he could be a big menace in the old series. While it's true a lot of his plans were small(ish) scale (though I'd actually say he has'nt done much in the new series either, only threatening Earth, with only plans to start a big empire), he still, for example, was able to hold the entire universe hostage in _Logopolis._



I don't recall, but was it here in this thread that people were discussing the duck pond?


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2010)

the only thing I can think of is the duck pond, I rewatched the episode, didnt see anything else strange.


----------



## Starstalker (Apr 20, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> This.
> 
> Over reliance on old enemies was a problem I had with RTD - surely you sure create tension and drama with writing rather than relying on old pre-established enemies? Dr Who is always going to be in part around the huge history surrounding it, but if it becomes a slave to that history then it's no longer a program I want to watch. I want to see new legendary enemies created now, something to really properly define this new generation rather than constant throw backs to old enemies that devalue both the current series and the past series in retrospect.
> 
> I may or may not have a chip on my shoulder about this.



New enemies are a double edged sword.

On the good side, they will be interesting...you know, new and all.

On the bad side, the Doctor traveled across time to the very end of the universe, back and forward, and if there was such a villain with an epic scale plan, it wouldn't go unnoticed.

If there will be a new arch enemy IMO it would be epic if it was some powerful being trapped in time and the return of the Doctors home planet and the time and space distortion it caused somehow released it. Like, an immortal, ancient enemy sealed by the time lords countless years ago.

T.D.A: So the messed up time vortex did not seemed strange at all or are we talking about some other episode


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 20, 2010)

Damaris said:


> I don't recall, but was it here in this thread that people were discussing the duck pond?



Yeah, I mentioned it a few pages back, not sure if anyone responded. Strikes me that, as wonderfully whimsical as the scene was, it had some point beyond just the doctor being semi-ADHD.



Starstalker said:


> New enemies are a double edged sword.
> 
> On the good side, they will be interesting...you know, new and all.
> 
> ...



Not arch-enemy really: if every semi-regular enemy is an arch enemy, then the concept becomes watered down.

I'm also wary of relying on huge set-pieces. Talking about RTD again, I uphold that his best storyline was the fantastic _Midnight_. It wasn't of a grand scale, or threatening anymore than a handful of people, but it was as dramatic an episode as the new Who has ever produced. Set pieces are cool, but vulnerable to dilution and overuse, as well as promoting the temptation towards lazy writing. And since Tennant's final storyline was basically the Instrumentality Project, you're not really gonna be able to beat that when it comes to scale, so it's best to avoid direct competition.


----------



## Starstalker (Apr 20, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> Yeah, I mentioned it a few pages back, not sure if anyone responded. Strikes me that, as wonderfully whimsical as the scene was, it had some point beyond just the doctor being semi-ADHD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a good point here.

On the other hand, I wonder what will become of the Master


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 20, 2010)

He'll be back. But not yet. _The Sun_ would have informed/ ruined it for us by now.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 20, 2010)

I have no doubt he'll be back. Can't see anyone topping Simm's eccentric performance any time soon though.

Moffat has a bit of a tricky choice, as I see it: take the finales in a different directino, and risk alienating the fans, or go the same path as RTD and risk stagnation or unfavourable comparisons. Personally, I'm hoping for the former but I suspect we'll see the latter.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> New enemies are a double edged sword.
> 
> On the good side, they will be interesting...you know, new and all.
> 
> ...



apart from that I mean


----------



## Damaris (Apr 20, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> the only thing I can think of is the duck pond, I rewatched the episode, didnt see anything else strange.





Tyrael said:


> Yeah, I mentioned it a few pages back, not sure if anyone responded. Strikes me that, as wonderfully whimsical as the scene was, it had some point beyond just the doctor being semi-ADHD.



The duck pond seems to the most common thing people have latched on, but I've heard everything from Jeff is the big bad (lolwut) to Amy is. _How do you know it's a duck pond? How do you know you're Amy Pond? _ I'm not sure about that last one, since I already adore Amy beyond words, but it has the potential to be interesting (if it's even true). 






Tyrael said:


> I have no doubt he'll be back. Can't see anyone topping Simm's eccentric performance any time soon though.
> 
> Moffat has a bit of a tricky choice, as I see it: take the finales in a different directino, and risk alienating the fans, or go the same path as RTD and risk stagnation or unfavourable comparisons. Personally, I'm hoping for the former but I suspect we'll see the latter.



I've got more faith in Moffat than that. My feel is that (despite his praise) he wasn't a big fan of the direction the show took under RTD either, and I doubt we'll get a repeat. Even if we did though, Moffat is the better writer, and I should think we'd get something a little more coherent and put together than the mess that was The End of Time.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2010)

> If there will be a new arch enemy IMO it would be epic if it was some powerful being trapped in time and the return of the Doctors home planet and the time and space distortion it caused somehow released it. Like, an immortal, ancient enemy sealed by the time lords countless years ago.



You mean like General Zod?


----------



## Vault (Apr 21, 2010)

The new enemies would be Osirans


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

Now you all can't spoiler me, I have watched EVERYTHING, except the last two specials. That's all of Dr. Who 2005-2010, Torchwood Seasons 1 and 2, and pieces of Sarah Jane Adventures. The season four finale was pretty damn epic.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 23, 2010)

We could still spoil you, the final 2 specials have some pretty big events lol 

Glad you enjoyed the episodes though, I've never watched Doctor Who in such quick succession, for me it's always been one episode a week.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2010)

Watched it all in like two weeks, basically did a season a day at times. Slowed down when I hit Torchwood.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 23, 2010)

are you going to watch Children of Earth?



also, i'm completely excited for being too scared to sleep this weekend. weeping angels always get me.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 23, 2010)

Ten hours of Dr Who in a day? That's pretty crazy.

I think - despite how overwhelmingly annoying Tate is - Donna was probably the best written of all of the sidekicks. Being a Moffat creation, however, I fully expect Amy Pond to surpass her.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Now you all can't spoiler me, I have watched EVERYTHING, except the last two specials. That's all of Dr. Who 2005-2010, Torchwood Seasons 1 and 2, and pieces of Sarah Jane Adventures. The season four finale was pretty damn epic.



So you still don't know who knocks four times? Well that would be 
*Spoiler*: __ 



hehehe


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> Ten hours of Dr Who in a day? That's pretty crazy.
> 
> I think - despite how overwhelmingly annoying Tate is - Donna was probably the best written of all of the sidekicks. Being a Moffat creation, however, I fully expect Amy Pond to surpass her.



I really liked Donna, I didn't find her annoying. Actually she reminded me A LOT of this girl I knew, I only just made the connection but Donna is just like a friend of mine same personality and everything. It's kind of funny that I never thought of it till just now. 

When Rose came back, did she lose weight? 

And yeah, I know the Master comes back.

Edit: And I just have to watch the season five stuff I missed now (episode three) and I am really waiting for four to come out.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 24, 2010)

"Awww, is someone Mr Grumpyface today?"

Amy is officially a legend.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 24, 2010)

I told you river was the doctor's wife....

Amy was awesome, and next week looks exciting.


----------



## Vault (Apr 24, 2010)

I missed this  Oh well BBCiplayer ftw


----------



## Vault (Apr 24, 2010)

But Rose got her wish  she is still with a half human doctor in another dimension


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah but she was such a bitch about it


NOOOOO DOCTOR DON'T LEAVE ME EVEN THOUGH YOU'RE RIGHT HERE AS A HUMAN WHICH IS MORE CONVENIENT FOR ME ANYWAY


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 24, 2010)

That was a great episode.

And that Angel was a bastard.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 24, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> I told you river was the doctor's wife....



They are obviously playing with the audience - they know how much that seems the easiest conclusion, and so are dancing around the subject. I really wouldn't presume anything is confirmed yet.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 24, 2010)

What an episode. I'm so glad I started watching DW.

One question, what's the Dr's name? Not the actor but the characters?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 24, 2010)

"The Doctor" is his name. He has a birth name but nobody knows it and IIRC he's hidden it so nobody can ever find out without him telling them.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 24, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> What an episode. I'm so glad I started watching DW.
> 
> One question, what's the Dr's name? Not the actor but the characters?



River is the only person, other than the Doctor, who knows it. But it's unknown when he tells it to her, although we can guess he does it around the time of a future regeneration (she mentions a new suit and haircut, which is the simplist way of explaining a regeneration).


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 24, 2010)

ooooh I never noticed that.

And just to clarify something Lyra said.

The River that appeared in this latest episode doesn't know his name, he doesn't tell her until the last time he sees her which is (I think) the 2nd last time she sees him.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 24, 2010)

doctor said time can be re-written, so I think he'll end up not marrying her. Otherwise it would be very hard to implement, the actor playing river is only going to get older.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 24, 2010)

gargh river song
i still don't know whether i like her or not 


also, curse my need for HD doctor who
status: 0.7 %


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't like river. Would preferred a younger char, and she looks awful with lipstick and make up in this episode.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 24, 2010)

that's a shame
i thought she looked a little off in the preview,
but i was hoping maybe not.

2.5% !


----------



## Catterix (Apr 24, 2010)

Loved the episode. This more than made up for The Beast Below (which I enjoyed but found messy) and the Victory of the Daleks (Which just needed more to it). Really, really well paced episode, had darkness and humour at just the perfect times, and usually for plot-related reasons which is just brilliant. 

If this was an episode of the Tennant era, Amy would've been zapped by the Angel and it would have been a rescue mission to find her this episode. We'd probably have found some area where the Angel actually collected people or something and it was time to get Amy out. Here, Amy was strong and awesome... and what's more the fucking WINKED!! She winked as a way of avoiding the angel, major props to Moffat for that.



T.D.A said:


> I told you river was the doctor's wife....



Yeah, and this episode _totally_ proved you right 



Skotty said:


> Yeah but she was such a bitch about it
> 
> 
> NOOOOO DOCTOR DON'T LEAVE ME EVEN THOUGH YOU'RE RIGHT HERE AS A HUMAN WHICH IS MORE CONVENIENT FOR ME ANYWAY



If I fell in love with someone, I wouldn't necessarily feel happy getting stuck with their clone 

And beside, she took one sentence of convincing, that's hardly being a bitch. Sometimes I wonder if Rose was just so human, people hate her for it. She's possibly one of the most realistic characters I've ever seen in a show, she's kind, loving and compassionate, but also stained with the selfishness, desire for attention and need for appreciation that every person has.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 24, 2010)

i have watched the preview for the next episode at least six times by now
and i thought the wait for this one was bad...next week will be torture


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2010)

Really good ep, probably one of the best. Well made, acted and written. Hopefully this trend will continue and the mediocrity of the last two weeks is well and truly behind us.


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 25, 2010)

Loved the new episode! My favourite of this season so far. I always love these epic two parters. 
The Angels are soooo creepy  I was as jumpy as Amy 
 NEXT WEEK NEXT WEEK NEXT WEEK 


> Hopefully this trend will continue and the mediocrity of the last two weeks is well and truly behind us.


Amen to that.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2010)

Seriously tho the angels are fucking creepy


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 25, 2010)

When he shined the torches at them and I finally realized that their eyes were closed....so fucking scary.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 25, 2010)

i'm both scared shitless that my roommate isn't here this weekend to be another living person in the room
and glad that she isn't here to laugh at me 









the lights are definitely staying on tonight


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 25, 2010)

So anyways the bishop and River had a conversation 
*Spoiler*: __ 



about how he doesn't know who or what she is and how they mustn't let him know or he won't help. 

So...predictions?


----------



## Damaris (Apr 25, 2010)

i dunno, but it made me suspect that
she was either not his wife
or they had an ugly divorce


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 25, 2010)

You two are both UKers, to see the eps, right?

How come you were on at 6AM?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 25, 2010)

I like don't need sleep because I'm so awesome and stuff.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 25, 2010)

Smith's best line yet:

Angel Bob: Sorry, can I ask again, you mentioned a mistake we made?
Doctor: A big big mistake, really huge. Didn't anyone ever tell you, there's one thing you never put in a trap if you're smart, if you value your continued existence, if you have any plans about seeing tomorrow, there's one thing you never ever put in a trap.
Angel Bob: What would that be sir?
Doctor: Me.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 25, 2010)

Rob` said:


> So anyways the bishop and River had a conversation
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Sounded like she's a criminal of some sort.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 25, 2010)

Well a thought occurred to me about this enemy we saw in the first episode:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The wedding dress seems like a pretty clever deception - the audience take it to mean that the scene is only telling us Amy is going to get married, when in fact it's giving us the vilain somewhere in that scene.

Yes, I am horribly over-analysing everything.



It's about as plausible anything else.



Rob` said:


> I like don't need sleep because I'm so awesome and stuff.



Too much relentless huh?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 25, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> Well a thought occurred to me about this enemy we saw in the first episode:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



She did say (I think when narrating the preview for the second episode) that she was meant to be getting married the day after she left with The Doctor.






> Too much relentless huh?



Too much relentless is kind of like too much Doctor Who. It's a totally nonsensical notion.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She is getting married, no question of that, but I guess I meant to say that this wasn't the only point in that scene.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2010)

I really don't like River Song, and what sucks more is I know she can't die.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 25, 2010)

Or rather, she already has. Kind of.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 25, 2010)

lol wot was the future doctor thinking? but I don't think its as simple as him falling in love with her, I think there's more to it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah I wonder, I just don't like anything about her.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 25, 2010)

But then she'd have to be someone that knows his name.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 25, 2010)

Alternate theories, I believe were: She is Valeyard. She's a future incarnation. She's The Rani. 


People were a little too excited.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm trying to think what could be so bad that if he knew he wouldn't help them. I literally can not think of anything anyone could ever do that would be bad enough to stop him help save lives.

I mean for christ sake he tried to save Davros after they stopped the reality bomb...


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 25, 2010)

The Valeyard is a possible 12th or 13th incarnation of The Doctor that appeared during the 6th Doctor's run. He is a possible evil version of the character, and as he is not a woman but a man who looks in his 40's I'm pretty sure he's not River Song. She probably ain't The Rani either. 



> Regarding River Song...someone on /tv/ had a theory that she and the Doctor don't actually have a future relationship; just these weird meetings where she keeps conning him into thinking something big happens. I kind of like that idea, it fits into the bishop being worried that the Doctor would catch on to her.



Which totally contradicts things like her being able to fly the TARDIS and being able to arrange these meetings. And she mentioned prison. 

Want to know the truth?


*Spoiler*: __ 



She's guilty of murder- that's what she does'nt want the Doctor finding out about. At least, that's what the TV mag with _The Sun_ said (I'll trust them on this). That the Priest thinks the Doctor will refuse to help them over this just shows he does'nt know the Doctor that well; River probably _does_ but is too ashamed and probably expects that he'd not want anything to do with her if he found out, ie. he miht not abandon her to the Weeping Angels but he won't care to be with her either.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 25, 2010)

"Speaking of traps, this one has a great big mistake to it. A whopping big mistake. A big, big mistake - really huge! Didn't anyone ever tell you, there's one thing you never put in a trap? If you're smart, if you value your continued existence... If you have any plans about seeing tomorrow, there's one thing you never, ever put in a trap. Me."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2010)

You guys realize it aires here around the same time that it does in the UK right?


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 25, 2010)

> It doesn't. You guys get it two weeks after we do. I mean, the first episode aired over here on April 3rd yet didn't air in America 'til the 17th. You won't even get the third episode until May 1st, which is the day the fifth episode airs for us. Well, that's what BBC America says anyway and I figure they're right.


 Yeah that's it. I remember I saw Dr Who series premiere April 17th and I was like  I already watched it


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 26, 2010)

. Fuck,Moffat is crazy again(a WP trough a fucking screen!,all statues are WPs!!).:ho

No wonder every time his name is in the opening credit,parents+children in the UK knows to .....................hide behind the sofa.

Alex Kingston is ..........MILF.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2010)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> .
> 
> Alex Kingston is ..........MILF.



WTF? Omg, no...


----------



## Damaris (Apr 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> WTF? Omg, no...



where's the picture in your sig from?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> WTF? Omg, no...



Have you seen her without makeup?:ho

She said in DWC ,that Matt Smith could be her son.(1963<>>1982,difference of 19 year).


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2010)

She's abit of a milf.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 26, 2010)

@CTK: thanks for the link



Ennoea said:


> She's abit of a milf.



yeah, except she doesn't look like that in the actual episodes, they pancake the make-up on her. it's awful.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> She's abit of a milf.


I can make practically any marginally human looking creature look like that with enough photoshop.


----------



## Koerdis (Apr 27, 2010)

I like your sig CTK ^


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2010)

Koerdis said:


> I like your sig CTK ^


Thanks, like yours too, its very Aragorn-y.

Meant to post this list: 
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8.  
9. 
10.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 27, 2010)

Doctor Who is a show I keep seeing mentioned various places. I'm considering watching it, but I'm not sure I wanna download watch something from the 60's. How does one go about watching this show? Should you just start at the actual beginning?

Just wondered whether someone had a perspective on such a daunting project.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Doctor Who is a show I keep seeing mentioned various places. I'm considering watching it, but I'm not sure I wanna download watch something from the 60's. How does one go about watching this show? Should you just start at the actual beginning?
> 
> Just wondered whether someone had a perspective on such a daunting project.


I only watched the new series, which is connected to the old but you don't have to watch the old, its staring its fifth season. 

So you just can start with the 2005 season and watch from there.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 27, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Doctor Who is a show I keep seeing mentioned various places. I'm considering watching it, but I'm not sure I wanna download watch something from the 60's. How does one go about watching this show? Should you just start at the actual beginning?
> 
> Just wondered whether someone had a perspective on such a daunting project.



I'd start with the 2005 series, the older serials are definitely worth watching but you don't need them to understand what's going on.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 27, 2010)

The new Who is easier to engage with for modern viewers - it's likely the old show would put you off. It takes two Doctors to even become colour. So I'd echo the start at 2005 crowd.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't think the first 3 series  of the new series of doctor who were that good, but the last series of RTD was pretty good, and those special episodes.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the input..


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> I don't think the first 3 series  of the new series of doctor who were that good, but the last series of RTD was pretty good, and those special episodes.


Except that the first four seasons build toward one climax.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2010)

So the TARDIS iconic sound is the result of the doctor piloting with the breaks on  Oh Lord i couldn't stop laughing


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 27, 2010)

I like how every other timelord has been making the same mistake


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2010)

Rob` said:


> I like how every other timelord has been making the same mistake


I like the sound maybe the all do


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2010)

I lolled at that part, at the blue buttons too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2010)

The girl who played the air head in Silence in the Library is studying to be a quantum physicist.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2010)

Rob` said:


> I like how every other timelord has been making the same mistake



Dont be Mr smarty pants with me, how many TARDIS' did you see piloted on screen? After that tell me how many of those finished the Academy


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2010)

Vault said:


> Dont be Mr smarty pants with me, how many TARDIS' did you see piloted on screen? After that tell me how many of those finished the Academy


You actually see quite a few in the old show. And there are even other types of TARDIS described.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2010)

Another explanation could be Type 40 TARDIS make that sound when the brakes are on and the more advanced TARDIS make the soundly normally.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2010)

Vault said:


> Another explanation could be Type 40 TARDIS make that sound when the brakes are oh and the more advanced TARDIS make the soundly normally.


If you read the wiki entry for TARDIS, its said the materialization circuit on another Time Lord machine made the same sound. 

Though we could be mistaking that sound for the other sound it makes which is very loud when it finally fully materializes, its almost like stones being moved.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2010)

I didn't know that, but you must remember that nobody uses the doctor's type of TARDIS except him so maybe there might be an exception for his idk..


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2010)

Vault said:


> I didn't know that, but you must remember that nobody uses the doctor's type of TARDIS except him so maybe there might be an exception for his idk..


Well it should be the last TARDIS now, though with what happened at the End of Time any of the Time Lords could have escaped with any Time Lord crap in tow.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah im sure some Time lords escaped when Gallifrey materialised.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2010)

Weird, though when she hints that she had lessons from the best TARDIS pilot, I wonder if somehow its Amy.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 27, 2010)

I was wondering that to, time will possibly tell I guess.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2010)

What  Why Pond? Thats weird :S Why would Amy be the best pilot im thinking River is a time lady herself why would she mention the academy? 

I think the time lords are gonna break the time lock, the doctors goes back to Gallifrey which makes the doctor future but Song's past  He locks it again but Song escapes as well  I khow its fanfic


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2010)

Vault said:


> What  Why Pond? Thats weird :S Why would Amy be the best pilot im thinking River is a time lady herself why would she mention the academy?
> 
> I think the time lords are gonna break the time lock, the doctors goes back to Gallifrey which makes the doctor future but Song's past  He locks it again but Song escapes as well  I khow its fanfic



If she was a Time Lady he would know instantly, so that's just silly. When two time lords are near each other they can tell unless one of them has become human, but then she would have lost her memories. 

And if Amy learns from River how to fly, she can essentially teach River later, which will be how River learned in the first place.

And we also shouldn't assume they're married as it probably isn't that simple.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 27, 2010)

The Rani + Chameleon Arch = River Song


that's my theory and i'm sticking with it


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2010)

There is a distinction between a Gallifrean and a Time lord/ Lady you know that right? Gallifreans tend to have 1 heart until they get the title and after their their first regeneration will they have 2 hearts, maybe River didnt get the title and doesnt have a set of regenerations or she just hasn't regenerated yet


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2010)

Vault said:


> There is a distinction between a Gallifrean and a Time lord/ Lady you know that right? Gallifreans tend to have 1 heart until they get the title and after their their first regeneration will they have 2 hearts, maybe River didnt get the title and doesnt have a set of regenerations or she just hasn't regenerated yet


Sounds like an ass pull to me.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2010)

No serious, Time lords are the soldiers of Gallifrey not all of them are as such on the planet 


We all know regenerations are handed out not just natural


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 27, 2010)

It's unclear how interchangeable the terms are.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2010)

i remember seeing gallifreyans getting killed outright without regenerating and they werent called time lords.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 27, 2010)

I remember seeing timelords get killed outright as well. The Invasion of Time??


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 27, 2010)

Rob` said:


> It's unclear how interchangeable the terms are.



Time for Moffat to further exploits everything.:ho




















































And River Song horny womb.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2010)

I realize that, it just seems like an odd thing to bring back. Even then, if they're from the planet, he still would probably sense they were. 

Not only that, but most of the questions about River don't require her to be a Time Lord or alien to make sense. The Doctor could have just taught her his name and language.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2010)

Rob` said:


> I remember seeing timelords get killed outright as well. The Invasion of Time??



Wasnt it the episodes when we got introduced to a weapon which counters their regen?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2010)

If they get shot in both hearts they can't regenerate either.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2010)

Maybe its dying before they even have a chance to regenerate.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2010)

Well yeah, its because they have a back up heart, if you heart stops you die. But if one of theirs is still running they can regenerate.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2010)

I remember the doctor functioning with 1 heart


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm still waiting for Moffat to bring back Jenny, the Doctor's "daughter". Supposedly he was the one to push for her revival.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't see why he wouldn't be able to. 

I hope they bring more of his daughter back, she was cute, though I doubt she would know her dad on sight. And she would probably wonder what kind of player her dad is.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 27, 2010)

from 


*Spoiler*: __ 



James Rassilon/Lord President Bond/James Bondilon: Timothy Dalton's character in "The End of Time". 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Mighty Morphin' Dalek Rangers, Teledaleks  or the Dalek Lantern Corps  *
this troper's personal favourite
— referring to the bright new colour scheme.



Brilliant nicknames



Blank lines are spoilers(just mark them with mouse cursor to see).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Tyrael (Apr 29, 2010)

Spike Milligan is awesome.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XznuoDdv-IM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2010)

That's pretty funny, they get really into Doctor Who over there.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 29, 2010)

Just got to this part:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsT_ZFs3S4M[/YOUTUBE]

I couldn't stop laughing


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2010)

I forgot all about that, ah Rose seems so long ago.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 29, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I forgot all about that, ah Rose seems so long ago.



didn't you just watch her episodes like a week ago?


----------



## Vault (Apr 29, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing  You marathoned


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2010)

Vault said:


> I was wondering the same thing  You marathoned


What? 

Yeah but you have to realize I watched Torchwood and part of Sarah Jane Adventures.


----------



## Vault (Apr 29, 2010)

No im saying you done a marathon so little things like that you tend to forget, as for me i dont remember that episode at all


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2010)

Vault said:


> No im saying you done a marathon so little things like that you tend to forget, as for me i dont remember that episode at all


I actually remember a pretty good deal of it, I do remember that episode, its the one with the gas ghost people in Cardiff when they meet the girl from Torchwood's great great relative.

Had Dickens in it I think.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 29, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I actually remember a pretty good deal of it, I do remember that episode, its the one with the gas ghost people in Cardiff when they meet the girl from Torchwood's great great relative.
> 
> Had Dickens in it I think.



Wrong ep and I think wrong season too

It's from the second to last ep of season 2.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Wrong ep and I think wrong season too
> 
> It's from the last ep of season 2.



Is it? That was the ghost thing, I didn't even think about that. I actually kind of hated that whole episode though, I guess cause Roses annoying mom was there. 

Didn't like Eccleston either, so I tend to forget when he was in episode but he was in that other one with the lady who plays Gwen.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 30, 2010)

*Some spoilers of what is to come on this season, ONLY click if you want to be SPOILED!*


*Spoiler*: _WARNING:SPOILER_ 




Amy and the doctor have a big kiss scene.
Also sometime in May, there will be an episode which looks 5 years into Amy's and the Doctor's future. She's pregnant, but who's the father is the real mystery.




So what do you think?


----------



## Damaris (Apr 30, 2010)

the first one was obvious from the trailer 

i think i have an idea 'bout the second.


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2010)

Damaris said:


> the first one was obvious from the trailer
> 
> i think i have an idea 'bout the second.



The second spoiler looks like it's from episode seven of series five. From what I have heard...


*Spoiler*: __ 



It could potentially be viewing of a possible future/dream sequence. There was a comment about during the jump in time, it's been explained that it has been quite a few years since Amy has encountered the Doctor.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 30, 2010)

I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click I will not click


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm not clicking it either.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 30, 2010)

HIGH FIVE!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2010)

I just learned to hate spoilers of Doctor Who every since I found the Dcotor Who Wiki and how it basically has no regard for what's been shown and people watching the show.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



from the spoilers seems it'll get more mature.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2010)

I had a nightmare about those damn weeping angels. Fuck that shit man.


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> from the spoilers seems it'll get more mature.




*Spoiler*: __ 



... Amy Pond shall get Sonic Screwdriver'd by the Doctor?


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 30, 2010)

Detective said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ... Amy Pond shall get Sonic Screwdriver'd by the Doctor?




*Spoiler*: __ 



about time the Doctor became a man, Amy > River anyway. moffat has guts.


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> about time the Doctor became a man, Amy > River anyway. moffat has guts.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I actually wouldn't mind something between Eleven and Amy. Matt Smith and Karen Gillan have some crazy chemistry and the characters really spark off each other well.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 30, 2010)

Detective said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I actually wouldn't mind something between Eleven and Amy. Matt Smith and Karen Gillan have some crazy chemistry and the characters really spark off each other well.




*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1270166/Whos-steamed-Tardis-The-Doctor-shares-passionate-kiss-companion-Amy.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1270166/Whos-steamed-Tardis-The-Doctor-shares-passionate-kiss-companion-Amy.html?ito=feeds-newsxml




*Spoiler*: _Early Stills From Series 5 Ep. 7_ 






AMY NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

/End Darth Vader.

The Doctor should have just accepted her earlier advances.

From the second picture, it seems the villain of the episode is the "Dream Lord".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2010)

When does the new episode come out?


----------



## Damaris (May 1, 2010)

amy looks very displeased with these events


----------



## T.D.A (May 1, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> When does the new episode come out?



In 20 mins.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> In 20 mins.


So around 6:30 in England?


----------



## T.D.A (May 1, 2010)

6:25 to be precise


----------



## Vault (May 1, 2010)

I always miss the episodes on purpose because i love to watch it on iplayer  Atleast Graham Norton cant get me there


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2010)

I apparently can watch them on Netflix.


----------



## masamune1 (May 1, 2010)

Well, that was fun. 

Raised some interesting questions and advanced the main plot too.

And I thought the Cybermen would have been in this two-parter. Maybe they _are_ the main villains after all....If so, hope it's the originals, rewriting what I assume was their own demise.


----------



## T.D.A (May 1, 2010)

but isn't it linked to Amy and that date?


----------



## masamune1 (May 1, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> but isn't it linked to Amy and that date?



That does'nt have to conflict.

The date is meant to be the moment their is an "explosion in time" or something like that, which probably has something to do with the Pandorica opening. Basically if it's the Cybermen (or whoever) then I would guess they found this Pandorica thing and opened it.

Maybe the Pandorica is Amy. And/ or she is the one who opens it. That would explain a lot.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 1, 2010)

Well two things to say.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm glad that they're attempting to justify the general public not knowing about all the alien invasions that have occurred throughout the 40 or so years of doctor who...




and


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Doctor is a stronger man than any other man...


----------



## Damaris (May 1, 2010)

71.4 percent...so close :/


----------



## Alex. (May 1, 2010)

i'm downloading it as well. :3

can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Velocity (May 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _So... ._ 



River kills the Doctor, or at least that's what we're being led to believe so far. If anything, it'd make for one of the more dramatic regenerations.

Also seems like Moffat has discarded the idea that the cracks in time are occuring because of what happened during End of Time. I like the idea that Amy is at the centre of it all, though I wonder to what extent. It's actually really cool that the Doctor is seemingly drawn to all of these people (Rose, Donna, River and Amy among many others) that heavily affect time/space, since it gives a theme throughout the series and goes to prove the Doctor - whether by his own choice or by fate - doesn't just pick up anyone.

Rose was picked by the TARDIS itself specifically for what she would do in The Parting of the Ways, Donna was likely the only person in the entire Universe who could do what she did during Journey's End, River seems to either kill the Doctor or marry him (or both) eventually and Amy seems to be at the centre of this problem with the cracks in time. It really does seem like the Doctor is being drawn to specific humans who are more important to the universe than any other.


----------



## masamune1 (May 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZktNoK4wDo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ht_tEZ_X5kg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKM4WiESAe8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_zNSSknXC4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tyrael (May 1, 2010)

Does nobody else find the title "Curse of the *Fatal Death*" hilariously redundant? I mean, I know for the Dr death isn't fatal, but still.

And loved the newest episode. It saddens me that we'll be getting no more Moffat 'til the finale though.


----------



## Damaris (May 1, 2010)

great episode
and next week!
so the impossible wait begins once more


----------



## masamune1 (May 1, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> Does nobody else find the title "Curse of the *Fatal Death*" hilariously redundant? I mean, I know for the Dr death isn't fatal, but still.



I'm pretty sure it's meant to be redundant.

Anyway, if memory serves the last few times we reached the 6th episode they gave us a second teaser for the rest of the series. _Vampires in Venice_ is the 6th so I hope we can get excited.


----------



## Damaris (May 1, 2010)

theoriesssssss


*Spoiler*: __ 




So, what's the deal with future (or past) Doctor coming back? If you don't know what I'm talking about, this is the scene where 11 (who just lost his tweed jacket to a weeping angel) leaves Amy with the clerics. Amy is alone and after a few seconds, the Doctor comes back (this time WITH his tweed jacket). 



Doctor: Amy - you need to stop trusting me. Its never been more important.
Amy: But you don't always tell me the truth.
Doctor: If I always told you the truth I wouldn't need you to trust me.
Amy: Doctor, the crack on my wall. How could it be here?
Doctor: I don't know yet, but I'm working it out.Now, listen. Remember what I told you when you were 7?
Amy: What did you tell me?
Doctor: No, no... That's not the point. You have to remember.

He kept saying during this ep that "time can be re-written." This is him re-writing time or testing out whether his re-writing time has worked. If she can't remember what he said when she was 7, it's like her not remembering the Daleks. It's a test to see if he's changed things. Look at the Doctor's shoulders in the upper and lower pics. In the top one he doesn't have the jacket, in the bottom he does. The whole second conversation comes completely out of nowhere, has nothing to with what's going on, and he has a much different attitude. That's the future Doctor. What did he tell her when she was 7? I'm guessing we don't know yet. There's a scene in the first episode, with 7 year old Amy waiting to be taken away by the Doctor, it's morning, we hear the Tardis coming in, she looks up and then the scene changes. 

So yeah, I'm guessing it's in that conversation...wibbly wobbley timey wimey


----------



## masamune1 (May 1, 2010)

That's pretty interesting. I thought something was off about that scene, but I forgot about it. That the Doctor comes back to her later makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Castiel (May 1, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I'm *pretty sure* it's meant to be redundant.
> 
> Anyway, if memory serves the last few times we reached the 6th episode they gave us a second teaser for the rest of the series. _Vampires in Venice_ is the 6th so I hope we can get excited.



more like retardedly obvious to everyone that exists


----------



## Alex. (May 1, 2010)

yeah i found that odd as well.

him leaving...and then coming back again. it was really weird.

i like it how he sometimes doesn't make any sense..but there is sense somewhere in there..and it's just awesome! :3


----------



## Vault (May 1, 2010)

Rob` said:


> The Doctor is a stronger man than any other man...



Fucking seconded.


----------



## Damaris (May 1, 2010)

Vault said:


> Fucking seconded.




*Spoiler*: __ 



You don't realize that they just had sex in the Tardis.


----------



## Vault (May 1, 2010)

Damaris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You don't realize that they just had sex in the Tardis.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Fuuuuuuuuu 

Anybody fell like the doctor actually thought about it and wants it , but since he thinks so fast and far ahead he had to mention the age gap and the fact that she will age but he necessarily wouldn't.


----------



## T.D.A (May 1, 2010)

well written episode, damm good.


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2010)

I do wonder how Prisoner Zero knew about Pandorica.

Pretty good episode, even if the resolution was a bit quick. It seems that the episode really tried to point to the fact that time can be changed, it can be rewritten and it can end. I guess this will be the theme of the finale. But does this mean no more Angels? Also Matt Smith won me over with this episode, Amy Pond's character im still getting used to tho.

I hope the next few eps are just as good as this, we really were spoiled these last two weeks.


----------



## Damaris (May 1, 2010)

who's writing the next one?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2010)

Really good episode, can't wait for the next one. Matt Smith is growing on me too.


----------



## masamune1 (May 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I do wonder how Prisoner Zero knew about Pandorica.



Well, for a start, from the Doctor's point of view everything from episode 1 has went by over a few days (if that). The likes of Prisoner Zero have had years to reflect on the happenings of the universe. Also different aliens have different awareness of time, and there have always been aliens who are better at sensing temporal stuff than Time Lords.



> Pretty good episode, even if the resolution was a bit quick. It seems that the episode really tried to point to the fact that time can be changed, it can be rewritten and it can end. I guess this will be the theme of the finale. *But does this mean no more Angels?* Also Matt Smith won me over with this episode, Amy Pond's character im still getting used to tho.



That particular army was erased from history. But they were'nt the only Weeping Angels. Even if they were, of course they will be brought back. The series isn't going to abandon one of it's best monsters just like that.



Damaris said:


> who's writing the next one?



Toby Whitehouse.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 1, 2010)

AHAHAHA Amy almost raped him


----------



## Damaris (May 1, 2010)

the confidential was even better
"i seduced you."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2010)

Wait...where is that from in your sig.


----------



## Vault (May 2, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Wait...where is that from in your sig.



Doctor Who confidential


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2010)

That's pretty funny, I like it.


----------



## Vault (May 2, 2010)

Yeah it always has some funny behind the scenes.


----------



## Satsuki (May 2, 2010)

Episode was pretty great, but next week's  looks even better


----------



## Tyrael (May 2, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's meant to be redundant.





Kilowog said:


> more like retardedly obvious to everyone that exists



Admittedly, I didn't know anything about the episodes when I made that comment.


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> AHAHAHA Amy almost raped him



It's too bad that when the Doctor mentioned wanting to sort her out, it wasn't the kind Amy was expecting. That man's willpower is the strongest substance known to man.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 2, 2010)

I just finished watching both "The Time of Angels" & "Flesh & Stone". So far, these were the best episodes of series 5. The Weeping Angels are great villians. I think River Song kills the Doctor in the future.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2010)

Chaos Hokage said:


> I just finished watching both "The Time of Angels" & "Flesh & Stone". So far, these were the best episodes of series 5. The Weeping Angels are great villians.* I think River Song kills the Doctor in the future.*



That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## Velocity (May 2, 2010)

Chaos Hokage said:


> I think River Song kills the Doctor in the future.



I think that's what Moffat wants us to think.


----------



## Corran (May 2, 2010)

Great episode.

So I had a dream about the Weeping Angels last night


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2010)

I am watching more Torchwood now.


----------



## DominusDeus (May 2, 2010)

Corran said:


> Great episode.
> 
> So I had a dream about the Weeping Angels last night



You have an angel in your mind.

There's a thought for comfort.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Velocity (May 3, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am watching more Torchwood now.



We need moar Torchwood.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2010)

I am just getting into Children of Earth, best Torchwood so far.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 3, 2010)

Torchwood was really hit and miss I found...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2010)

Rob` said:


> Torchwood was really hit and miss I found...


Yeah, but I think that Children of Earth has been hit so far. Its only five episodes long.


----------



## Vanthebaron (May 3, 2010)

I like Torchwood...Capin Jack is hot


----------



## Velocity (May 3, 2010)

Rob` said:


> Torchwood was really hit and miss I found...



Cap'n Jack was worth it, though. Sometimes I wish he weren't gay.


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2010)

Never really got in to Torchwood, honesty Gwen killed it for me. Children of Earth was good tho.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 3, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Cap'n Jack was worth it, though. Sometimes I wish he weren't gay.



Well todays your lucky day, he's bi! (Actor's gay though)


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 3, 2010)

Rob` said:


> Well todays your lucky day, he's *omnisexual*!


^^Fixed.
If it's got a heartbeat, he's tapped that.

Or least tried to.

Heartbeat not necessarily required.


----------



## Damaris (May 3, 2010)

captain jack is omnisexual
you forgot he gets it on with aliens 


EDIT: i got beaten


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Never really got in to Torchwood, honesty Gwen killed it for me. Children of Earth was good tho.


How do you not like Gwen, she's a good character and she's kind of cute when she's not Welshing out.

Not only that, Gwen's got enough ass to make two girls jealous.


----------



## T.D.A (May 3, 2010)

is RTD gay? was just wondering maybe thats why he did what he did with captain jack


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> is RTD gay? was just wondering maybe thats why he did what he did with captain jack


Yeah he is. But so is John Barrowman. 

[YOUTUBE]FEr0BPOfVw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## T.D.A (May 3, 2010)

fuck that video 

I'l watch the original


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2010)

Barrowman is the shit.


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2010)

Gwen really does have a lot of junk in her trunk

Its the accent and her relationship, I can't take them seriously.

Yes RTD is gay, thats why a few people accuse him of trying to further the "gay agenda" with Doctor Who.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Gwen really does have a lot of junk in her trunk
> 
> Its the accent and her relationship, I can't take them seriously.
> 
> Yes RTD is gay, thats why a few people accuse him of trying to further the "gay agenda" with Doctor Who.



Dude the accent can be cute, its just bad when she gets angry and Gwen is stacked. I'd claim she was part black if any black person ever set foot in Wales.


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Barrowman is the shit.



Impressive use of DW related internet meme. However, I shall counter with the following that I have been waiting to use:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2010)

Detective said:


> Impressive use of DW related internet meme. However, I shall counter with the following that I have been waiting to use:


Never even thought of that one.


----------



## Velocity (May 3, 2010)

Detective said:


> Impressive use of DW related internet meme. However, I shall counter with the following that I have been waiting to use:



Just so you know, I'm totally stealing that.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 3, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dude the accent can be cute, its just bad when she gets angry and Gwen is stacked. I'd claim she was part black if any black person ever set foot in Wales.



I would totally tap that ass. And we all know Captain Jack would too.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 4, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'd claim she was part black if any black person ever set foot in Wales.



Dude, there's a whole black person on my course


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2010)

Rob` said:


> Dude, there's a whole black person on my course



Whole one? Sure its not two midgets? One of them could be white.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 4, 2010)

I'll check next time I see her...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2010)

Some girl drew this and someone else on DA pointed it out to me:


----------



## Corran (May 5, 2010)

^ I fucking love it


----------



## Starstalker (May 5, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dude its Wednesday
> 
> Unless your timezone is somehow *four fucking days into the future, *it couldn't have come out.



Oh fuck yes, sorry, I was looking at a wrong date xDDD
'Ought it will come out on the 4th not the 8th xD

Anyhow, back on topic.

The last episode made it quite clear that River Song is probably going to kill the Doctor one day. I was thinking a lot about it and I want to ask when time lords regenerate, can they switch genders as well?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> Which kinda leads me to River Song. I mean, she is someone of huge importance in the time and space continuum, she will apparently kill the Doctor or at least try to, she knows a lot about him, including his name and he mustn't know who or what she is. This might sound insane but could it be that in some point in the future the Master takes a female body? It would explain how she knows so much about the Doctor, especially knowing his name...I doubt that anyone else but a time lord could know such a thing.


I never thought of that, makes more sense than half of the crazy stories out there, though the Master playing friendly this long would be odd. And it would have to be a Master that was after Saxton and came back, because she "dies" before End of Time.


----------



## Starstalker (May 5, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I never thought of that, makes more sense than half of the crazy stories out there, though the Master playing friendly this long would be odd. And it would have to be a Master that was after Saxton and came back, because she "dies" before End of Time.



Yes...if it really is the Master than he is definitely planning something huge due to acting friendly all this time. Wonder what is with this Pandorica? She will meet the Doctor once the Pandorica opens so whoever and whatever she is it will be reviled than. Yet, Pandorica...the very name sounds menacing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> Yes...if it really is the Master than he is definitely planning something huge due to acting friendly all this time. Wonder what is with this Pandorica? She will meet the Doctor once the Pandorica opens so whoever and whatever she is it will be reviled than. Yet, Pandorica...the very name sounds menacing.


I think that the Pandorica thing has something to do with the events from the End of the Time and the Time Lords drilling out of the time lock or something.


----------



## Starstalker (May 5, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think that the Pandorica thing has something to do with the events from the End of the Time and the Time Lords drilling out of the time lock or something.



Could be. I doubt that it is Pandorica that is causing the time vortex to collapse and time to consume all living, but it could be many things. My theory is that the end of time we have been seeing for some time now happened because the Time Lock was opened. Maybe Pandorica was the key to the Time Lock and now that the Doctor knows that time can be re written maybe he will go back to the past and prevent the Time Lock from being opened.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2010)

I have a theory: The doctor is the ultimate cock block. Look at what he did to Mickey (of course Mickey did end up with Martha which is by all accounts better).


----------



## masamune1 (May 5, 2010)

Time Lords cannot switch bodies normally- the Master could do it only because he'd done all sorts of experiments on himself to cheat death (_a la_ Orochimaru) in  addition to his regenerations, because in the original series he used up his entire cycle by the 4th Doctor's appearance. The average TL can't do it.

I seriously doubt that River is the Master, and I'm inclined to believe her version that she knows the Doctor's name because he told her it. Time Lord's can regenerate into different genders (or species, even) but that has never happened on the show and probably would mean something went funny. 

Anyway, the Cybermen are supposed to be in this series and since they are'nt mentioned in any of the synopses for the upcoming episodes, there's a decent chance it is them. Hopefully if it is it will be the original ones, not the ones from that parallel Earth, so we can at least find out what happened to them.

....

Of course, we all know it's probably the Daleks. So maybe we should stop all this guesswork.


----------



## Tyrael (May 5, 2010)

I think his complaints have a degree truth to them, since Dr Who has always prized entertainment silliness of any real legimate sci-fi-ing, as Pratchett defines it.

I think his complaints about improper use of chekhov's gun isn't quite right; rather, it tends to be a bit inconsistent. The most recent episode is a text book example of how to do it right: the device that was used to kill the angel was introduced right at the start of the episode.



masamune1 said:


> Of course, we all know it's probably the Daleks. So maybe we should stop all this guesswork.



Personally, I'd love it if this series spent time foreshadowing a future Dalek storyline, but never actually have the Daleks appearing. Give the Doctor's greatest enemies the build up they deserve so that when we do get a Dalek storyline, it is all the more awesome.


----------



## Starstalker (May 5, 2010)

I doubt that it will be the Daleks.
Still, I wonder what was that short clip of cyberman after the first episode about?
Yet, I doubt that cyberman will be a real threat to the Doctor and the Earth, since the Doctor got rid of them quite easy the last several times.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2010)

Must read shit: 

(no spoilers)


----------



## Velocity (May 5, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Some girl drew this and someone else on DA pointed it out to me:



The second incarnation of Romana looks cute! pek


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2010)

Both Romana's are pretty cute.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2010)

The TARDIS is real:


----------



## Chappz316 (May 6, 2010)

Clown car or what! thanks for pointing this thread to me Cardboard Tube Knight, hmmm how on earth does that shorten?  knight? tube?  anyway awesome thread thanks  looking forward to the "vampires" this weekend


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2010)

People usually just say CTK. Two or three people around here just call me by my name but that's rarer.


----------



## Chappz316 (May 6, 2010)

Cool, CTK it is then  your cockblock theory is interesting, reminding me of how dissappointed i was when he rejected Amy, no sane man would do such a thing!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2010)

Chappz316 said:


> Cool, CTK it is then  your cockblock theory is interesting, reminding me of how dissappointed i was when he rejected Amy, no sane man would do such a thing!


We knew the Doctor was wrong in the head when he rejected Martha, this just further proves the point.


----------



## Chappz316 (May 6, 2010)

Hmmmm i dunno why people had such high opinions of martha, i don't think she's that hot :/ certainly nothing compared to amy


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2010)

Chappz316 said:


> Hmmmm i dunno why people had such high opinions of martha, i don't think she's that hot :/ certainly nothing compared to amy



Martha is waaaay better looking than Rose and Donna, and Amy's biggest fault is that she's far far too skinny. Martha actually had some body to her. Amy's real strength, the thing that makes her all that hot really is just her face and Martha was good looking in the face too.


----------



## Corran (May 6, 2010)

Martha annoyed the crap outa me. I find it hard to go back and watch season 3 because of her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2010)

I don't know what you people are even talking about. That character wasn't really annoying at all.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2010)

Martha wasn't annoying but Im glad she was only in one season.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Martha wasn't annoying but Im glad she was only in one season.


She has more guest appearances than the others, she's in Torchwood and Dr. Who Season 4.


----------



## Stalin (May 6, 2010)

I just do not want another romance.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> I just do not want another romance.


Then watch another show. Seriously if the show went on for thirty some years without one, and there's really only been one mutual one so far (Rose) what are you complaining about?


----------



## Stalin (May 6, 2010)

It doesn't bother that much. BUt I think 2 female companions falling in love with the doctor so far is enough romance for awhile.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2010)

> It doesn't bother that much. BUt I think 2 female companions falling in love with the doctor so far is enough romance for awhile.



I really don't want another failed romance either. But I don't see this going down the same route, I hope not anyway.


----------



## Starstalker (May 7, 2010)

Martha WTF!!! Hot, hot, hot!!!
Rose was meh after some time -.-
Donna was just annoying and fat, eeeeeeeeewwww
Amy is cute, but I doubt that there will be any serious romance until the last Doctor.


----------



## Corran (May 7, 2010)

^Well I never said Martha wasn't attractive. Out of the 10ths companions she was the best looking.
Rose always had those "teeth" which kinda turned me off her but I still think she was a great companion for the Doctor.
Donna was my favorite companion. I didn't care about her looks because she was the funniest and the only companion to stand on equal terms with the Doctor in a word fight  Its probably why he considered her his best friend.

Starstalker I don't think there will ever be a last doctor  They will find a way around it and Doctor Who will stay around for another 40 years if it plays its cards right.


----------



## Starstalker (May 7, 2010)

Well, he can regenerate only 13 times, if I am correct. Unless he starts doing the same the Master does to keep himself alive I don't know will we get another 40 years


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> Well, he can regenerate only 13 times, if I am correct. Unless he starts doing the same the Master does to keep himself alive I don't know will we get another 40 years



I doubt there will be a last doctor because of that, they might just find some way to write it so he gets around it, and it's 12 times (12 times, 13 people) I think. And you can get more from the Council as it says on Wikipedia:



> It may be that the Time Lords also have the ability to circumvent the  limit ? in  (1983) the Master is  offered a new cycle of regenerations by the High Council in exchange for  his help. The fact that the Master is inhabiting a non-Gallifreyan body  at the time implies that it is possible to grant them to a  non-Gallifreyan, albeit one inhabited by a Time Lord mind. In "" (2007) the Master is revealed to have  been granted a new body by the Time Lords during the  with at least one new  regeneration. Non-Gallifreyans are also seen to regenerate in  (1978) and  (1983), but with adverse side effects.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2010)

I found a girl with a Tattoo of Tom Baker (Genesis of the Dalek/Fourth Doctor) on her arm, you know the image that appears in the opening? 



*Edit, watch FLESH AND STONE AGAIN.*

Either there is a huge goof OR there's two doctors running around. Look at the scene where he comes to comfort her in the woods, her eyes are closed so she can't see but he has his jacket back and it seems like he is a different person suddenly. I just noticed the jacket and I looked around online and it seems other people think that there is two of them too.


----------



## Chappz316 (May 8, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I found a girl with a Tattoo of Tom Baker (Genesis of the Dalek/Fourth Doctor) on her arm, you know the image that appears in the opening?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooo nice find, but i doubt there's anything to it, it'd be too complicted for most people to get, propbably just a wardrobe error between scenes


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2010)

Chappz316 said:


> Oooo nice find, but i doubt there's anything to it, it'd be too complicted for most people to get, propbably just a wardrobe error between scenes


Nah, its far too complex, his hair is different, different demeanor, different style of shirt (rolled up or short sleeves on the jacket and shirt.) Listen to his words and how he regards her, its like he knows her so much better than he does. In fact he is quite rude to her right before he leaves. It seems as if he came through the crack. My theory was that a future him caused the crack to give the past Doctor an out, though Tyrael thinks that muddles everything up. 

And really, people all over the web have noticed it. When I looked into it I found several people saying the same thing, so its not just me. I think its pretty easy to spot considering that he loses the jacket right before that and he's not even in it in the scene before he leave.s 

Also look at how he is talking to River as he leaves, he's by her side in the next shot and its as if he never left her. Plus the Doctor talking to Amy is very hush hush, the scene is perfect for him the sneak in, the clerics are fanned out facing away from her, she's self-blinded by her eyes being closed. He only speaks in whispers to her and his words seem ominous and unrelated to the situation, it seems like something larger is coming and that's what he's pointing out.


----------



## Chappz316 (May 8, 2010)

Well, thinking back it does seem kinda right, still sounds too awesome a plot  i'm gonna re-watch before i watch vampires in venice tonight


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2010)

Chappz316 said:


> Well, thinking back it does seem kinda right, still sounds too awesome a plot  i'm gonna re-watch before i watch vampires in venice tonight


Do you remember Bad Wolf? There's so many of those damn things hidden, just look at the list:



> "":  The  mentions in a half-heard conversation to the  the "Bad Wolf scenario".
> "": When the  Gwyneth reads 's  mind, she says, "The things you've seen... the darkness.. the !"
> ""/"": A young boy  spray-paints the  BAD WOLF on the side of the TARDIS and  later The Doctor makes him clean it off.
> "": The call sign for 's private   is "Bad Wolf One".
> ...


But then it continued:



> Since the initial arc, the phrase Bad Wolf has reappeared in the  background of many other scenes.  episode "" features the  word ,  Japanese for "evil wolf", labelled on poster in a car. The episode "" establishes that all contemporary  computer files on Rose have been wiped out by the "Bad Wolf" virus. _Torchwood_  episode "" featured the  phrase as graffiti in a Welsh dance hall, and in _Torchwood_ book  by , a large part of the plot revolves  around the  nuclear power station. In  a re-creation of classic  serial  , the animators  slipped a Bad Wolf on the wall where   scribbled the phone number. Other allusions since "The Parting of the  Ways" include the  episode "", in which  mentions that Rose has "seen  [the wolf] too", and that there is "something of the wolf about [her]".
> 
> The phrase reappeared in the 2008 series episode "": In the alternate  timeline, Rose whispers the words to a dying . With the timeline restored, Donna passes the message on to  the Doctor. When the pair rush out of the fortune teller's tent, all of  the text on every sign has turned into "Bad Wolf", including the TARDIS'  backlit signs and the information sheet on the exterior of its  telephone cupboard. This is interpreted by the Doctor to be the end of  the universe, as further evidenced by the sound of the TARDIS's .
> 
> ...


Dude, that's at least complex enough that the average person would miss most of them on one watch through.


----------



## Chappz316 (May 8, 2010)

Nah the big bad wolf thing was so spelled out, it really wasnt that hard to miss imo, and if i spotted more than half of those... how come i didn't spot a ninja doctor? lol anyways you've made me a believer, but it's still such a sneaky well hidden plot.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2010)

Chappz316 said:


> Nah the big bad wolf thing was so spelled out, it really wasnt that hard to miss imo, and if i spotted more than half of those... how come i didn't spot a ninja doctor? lol anyways you've made me a believer, but it's still such a sneaky well hidden plot.


Bad Wolf is hidden across three shows and in several languages, i mean Torchwood was an easy word to spot in Season 2, but I don't think it was meant to be hidden.


----------



## Chappz316 (May 8, 2010)

:S my whole family is mindblown by this information about the different doctor! can't wait for tonight now lol


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2010)

Chappz316 said:


> :S my whole family is mindblown by this information about the different doctor! can't wait for tonight now lol


Considering there's no more Moffat episodes till the finale, I am thinking it will be important then. One thing my other friend suggested is that we will see situations like this throughout the season where we won't know its two people, though that would be a little weird if it happened all the time. I guess we just have to wait and see.


----------



## Corran (May 8, 2010)

I thought we already discussed the different doctor thing after it aired. I must of been imagining it. Probably another forum


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2010)

Corran said:


> I thought we already discussed the different doctor thing after it aired. I must of been imagining it. Probably another forum


I will look back, don't remember seeing it.

Edit: Went back like four pages, didn't see it. 

I am proud of myself for finding it. I mean it was because I skipped from the part where he lost the jacket to the part where he talks to Amy and I was like "they goofed" well I kept rewatching it and realized it seemed like the Doctor was "wrong".


----------



## Vault (May 8, 2010)

for ages

Corran you arent imagining things, Damaris did mention the other Doctor just after the episode aired.


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2010)

Sorry CTK but someone noticed it already, good find regardless. I feel sorry for the kids that watch Doctor Who, half the stuff probably makes no sense to them.


----------



## Satsuki (May 8, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Do you remember Bad Wolf? There's so many of those damn things hidden, just look at the list:
> 
> But then it continued:
> 
> Dude, that's at least complex enough that the average person would miss most of them on one watch through.


holy fucking shit  I did not catch even half of those


----------



## T.D.A (May 8, 2010)

nice episode, Matt Smith was great, as well as Rory, he cracks me up 

overall plot and dialogue was good. 

next episode looks like a mind fuck


----------



## masamune1 (May 8, 2010)

It was a good episode


*Spoiler*: __ 



But they probably really should have been vampires.


----------



## T.D.A (May 8, 2010)

the beginning was jokes, doctor in front of all those guys


----------



## Black Wraith (May 8, 2010)

The Doctor thought he became Ezio for a moment.


----------



## Velocity (May 8, 2010)

"I thought you were her fianc?e?"
"You're not helping."

I loved the running joke through the episode... 

But at least we know the cracks aren't following the Doctor and Amy. I'd say that's pretty important.


----------



## masamune1 (May 8, 2010)

Lyra said:


> But at least we know the cracks aren't following the Doctor and Amy. I'd say that's pretty important.



What makes you think that?


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2010)

Epic Troll, Doctor.


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2010)

> But at least we know the cracks aren't following the Doctor and Amy. I'd say that's pretty important



Cracks are appearing everywhere, but it can't be a coincidence that they've made an appearence everywhere Amy and the Doctor have visited.

The ep was okay, it was pretty amusing and I did like the origins of the vampires. Rory was hilarious, hope he stays around for a few eps.


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2010)

Oh snap he dissed his mom


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2010)

I see people on Digital Spy dissing the new series, maybe its just me but this series has been pretty damn good till now.



> "I'm a Time Lord... you're a fish.... think of the children!"



Best line of the series


----------



## Tyrael (May 9, 2010)

I think it is the best series yet, easily. Only episode that I haven't enjoyed thoroughly was _The Beast Below_.

But Vamps in Venice did showcase an odd fact about the new series. It is honestly at it's best when it is being funny.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2010)

I really hate them adding Rory to the show though, I just don't like that character and it feels like one more person I don't like hanging around in the show for a time. Next weeks episode looks good, though. (at least I can say that).

*Edit: *The cracks obviously aren't just where they have been, they never went to the fish world but there were cracks there.


----------



## Juno (May 9, 2010)

It'll be pretty cool if this is culminating in an episode where the doctor does visit previous episodes. If the scene in Flesh and Stone really was a future doctor, I think it's safe to say that he's hiding in other episodes too.


----------



## Tyrael (May 9, 2010)

Well, there are certainly a lot of perception filters floating around it seems.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 9, 2010)

Next episode is a mind rape.


----------



## masamune1 (May 9, 2010)

I like this series, but does anyone else feel that the stuff with Amy and Rory is a bit too much like the stuff with Rose and Mickey?

I mean, I think it's _better_, especially since the Doctor is actually trying to keep them together this time, and there are obviously lots of differences. But still, the basic idea is much the same, and their story is evolving along similar lines (marriage and pregnancy aside).


----------



## Tyrael (May 9, 2010)

^ This is my problem with it.

Really, we are retreading the same ground. The detail is different, the dialogue is a bit snappier and funnier, but it feels like we have been here before. I wish they had kept the ambiguity in the Dr and Amy's relationship longer. I have a worry that we've now seen the resolution and it'll be rather straightforward from here on in.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2010)

What's so stupid about it is the way they resolved it, Amy and Rory seem much more quickly resolved than Rose and Mickey were. If you'll remember Rose never kissed the Doctor until the end of Season 1 and she never told Mickey about it that we saw. It seemed more complex and realistic back then that this problem developed over most of season 2. This time it was over with in one wacky episode. 

While well written it just seemed like they were out to get a quick way to fix it. It's like Rory and Amy are okay now. 

Which is kind of bullshit given all of the deep, emotional and psychological problems that have been kind of seen to be there in Amy (which should have made this more complex and interesting than the Rose thing) 

Also Rory seems to be unable to even accidentally help, unlike Mickey who had a slight usefulness. Plus he seems to have no idea of scope and when he should shut up about something.


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2010)

> I mean, I think it's better, especially since the Doctor is actually trying to keep them together this time, and there are obviously lots of differences. But still, the basic idea is much the same, and their story is evolving along similar lines



My issue with it too, this is also the reason I don't want another Rose and Doctor. Same situation, but different characters. Hopefully the story will develop in its own way, Amy does seem like a bit of an odd ball, we still don't know what she really wants or how she feels. Hopefully in the following eps her character will finally open up.


----------



## masamune1 (May 9, 2010)

Well, I don't think the story is quite resolved yet- I think part of Amy still wants the Doctor, and her love life and wedding and such will probably play into the finale`. And at least the Doctor does'nt feel the same way, like he did with Rose. For Amy, I think, it' more of an unresolved childhood crush. Her attraction might also have something to do with whatever these cracks have to do with her, as she is obviously tied to them somehow.

Actually, I think this relationship is done a bit _better_ than Mickey and Rose, mostly because these characters are just more enjoyable to watch. I'm not actually bugged by it that much, since it's a lot more fun, and a lot less schmaltzy.


----------



## Tyrael (May 9, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What's so stupid about it is the way they resolved it, Amy and Rory seem much more quickly resolved than Rose and Mickey were. If you'll remember Rose never kissed the Doctor until the end of Season 1 and she never told Mickey about it that we saw. It seemed more complex and realistic back then that this problem developed over most of season 2. This time it was over with in one wacky episode.
> 
> While well written it just seemed like they were out to get a quick way to fix it. It's like Rory and Amy are okay now.
> 
> ...



The kiss and that whole scene echoes back to what the Dr was saying before - the relief at surviving such danger brings about a rush of attraction. That scene was just confirmation of that. It also signals that Rory is now on Amy's level: he has now experienced the same things she has, and diminishes that inadequacy that happened at first. The Doctor already introduced us to this too, at the start of the episode.

It wasn't all that sudden, it was being built-up the whole episode.



masamune1 said:


> Well, I don't think the story is quite resolved yet- I think part of Amy still wants the Doctor, and her love life and wedding and such will probably play into the finale`. And at least the Doctor does'nt feel the same way, like he did with Rose. For Amy, I think, it' more of an unresolved childhood crush. Her attraction might also have something to do with whatever these cracks have to do with her, as she is obviously tied to them somehow.
> 
> Actually, I think this relationship is done a bit _better_ than Mickey and Rose, mostly because these characters are just more enjoyable to watch. I'm not actually bugged by it that much, since it's a lot more fun, and a lot less schmaltzy.



This could easily be resolution. This being Moffat, however, I trust that it won't be. Still, I can imagine the love triangle pushed off to the side and never mentioned again aside from the odd gag.

The relationship itself is better because Amy and Rory are more complex than their counterparts: admittedly, being more complex than Mickey isn't really an achievement.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 9, 2010)

Is there any place i can watch this show on tv? I never can find it, and the only time i saw it was at 4 in the morning on sci fi, shit was awesome, but cant find it ever again for some reason.


----------



## Tyrael (May 9, 2010)

BBC America has it every Saturday (assuming you're American) if you want to catch it on TV.


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I really hate them adding Rory to the show though, I just don't like that character and it feels like one more person I don't like hanging around in the show for a time. Next weeks episode looks good, though. (at least I can say that).
> 
> *Edit: *The cracks obviously aren't just where they have been, they never went to the fish world but there were cracks there.



I personally really like Rory, he's like Mickey but not completely stupid.

Also it makes _sense_ to bring him on, Amy will seriously rape the Doctor if he didn't


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 9, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> BBC America has it every Saturday (assuming you're American) if you want to catch it on TV.



Of course im american, if i wasnt i would just kill myself.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 9, 2010)

Okay, so I watched "The Vampire of Venice" & I thought it good. The beginning was funny as hell with the Doctor ruining Rory's bachelor party. I wasn't surprise that the vampires turn out to be aliens since the show is a sci-fi genre so vampires don't fit the genre. Plus I remember that Shakespeare episode back in Series 3 when the Doctor & Martha went up against those witches who were also really aliens. Can't wait for next week's episode. A Dream Lord, wow I wonder how the Doctor is going to deal with this.


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2010)

Apparently get his ass frozen, next week looks pretty interesting.


----------



## masamune1 (May 9, 2010)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Okay, so I watched "The Vampire of Venice" & I thought it good. The beginning was funny as hell with the Doctor ruining Rory's bachelor party. *I wasn't surprise that the vampires turn out to be aliens since the show is a sci-fi genre so vampires don't fit the genre*. Plus I remember that Shakespeare episode back in Series 3 when the Doctor & Martha went up against those witches who were also really aliens. Can't wait for next week's episode. A Dream Lord, wow I wonder how the Doctor is going to deal with this.



Vampires have been in _Doctor Who_ before.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> The kiss and that whole scene echoes back to what the Dr was saying before - the relief at surviving such danger brings about a rush of attraction. That scene was just confirmation of that. It also signals that Rory is now on Amy's level: he has now experienced the same things she has, and diminishes that inadequacy that happened at first. The Doctor already introduced us to this too, at the start of the episode.
> 
> It wasn't all that sudden, it was being built-up the whole episode.



Yeah that's far too fast to resolve years of emotional and other issues she had. Biting therapists? Obsessing over the doctor for years as a child? I don't see how anyone can think that this should be something that should be wrapped up in one episode because he tried to help her fight some mook alien. 

Also the whole, lets bash Mickey thing, Mickey did more to save the Doctor and Rose than people seem to give him credit for, he helped them hack a couple of things, and in that incident in Downing Street he saved them from getting killed in the building, he helped Rose get back to the Doctor when she was sent back home in The Parting of Ways. People seriously bash that character too much, but at least he didn't spend a world threatening alien attack bitching about how someone stole his girlfriend and holding them up. 

I really don't like Rory and the only thing he's good for is being the Doctor's punching bag it seems. Whether the Doctor wants Amy or not she could find someone who at least knows when its appropriate to complain about something petty.

Edit: Also Amy's kissing the Doctor being an emotional response to danger seems kind of wrong too considering that in the Dalek episode she was talking about how she was in love with him and she shouldn't be. Its easy to see that was something pent up for a while which is why if it got resolved in a snap like that with some silly cop out its going to look really bad on the part of the writers.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 10, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Vampires have been in _Doctor Who_ before.



What?! When did they appear?


----------



## Catterix (May 10, 2010)

Chaos Hokage said:


> What?! When did they appear?



I remember a Sylvester McCoy story involving Vampires. It was one of my favourites at the time when I was little, because I loved the concept that they were afraid of anything that you had faith in. It didn't have to be a Crucifix, it was just people's faith in the Crucifix and their Religion burned the Vampires.

So in essence, you could scare of a Vampire with your favourite football team's shirt


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2010)

Chaos Hokage said:


> What?! When did they appear?


Even one of the BBC promos said it was "the return of vampires to Doctor Who"


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 10, 2010)

Catterix said:


> I remember a Sylvester McCoy story involving Vampires. It was one of my favourites at the time when I was little, because I loved the concept that they were afraid of anything that you had faith in. It didn't have to be a Crucifix, it was just people's faith in the Crucifix and their Religion burned the Vampires.
> 
> So in essence, you could scare of a Vampire with your favourite football team's shirt





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Even one of the BBC promos said it was "the return of vampires to Doctor Who"



This still doesn't answer my question. When did the Doctor encounter *real* vampire?


----------



## Tyrael (May 10, 2010)

Curse of Fenric?


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2010)

I gotta say the whole deep sea creature thing is probably the most plausible explanation for the existence of vampires I've heard of yet


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2010)

lol he didn't want to run into Casanova

I wonder why


----------



## McAleeCh (May 10, 2010)

Chaos Hokage said:


> This still doesn't answer my question. When did the Doctor encounter *real* vampire?





Tyrael said:


> Curse of Fenric?



Also State of Decay, in Tom Baker's final season, IIRC.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2010)

Chaos Hokage said:


> This still doesn't answer my question. When did the Doctor encounter *real* vampire?


Who are all these people online that can't use Google?

First Look at Peter Sarsgaard as hammond


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 10, 2010)

^ Thanks. Now I'm going to be reading up on the previous Doctors prior the 9th one.


----------



## Corran (May 10, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> lol he didn't want to run into Casanova
> 
> I wonder why



 please tell me this is from a movie or tv show so I can go find it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2010)

David Ten-Inch

Homosexual Shmomosexual


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2010)

Its from a Tv series called Cassanova.


----------



## Corran (May 11, 2010)

Is Casanova any good? Must know before I put resources towards downloading it.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> David Ten-Inch
> 
> Homosexual Shmomosexual



 But he is so skinny!


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2010)

might mornphin chubby dalek rangeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeers


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2010)

> might mornphin chubby dalek rangeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeers



I wanted a Pink one!!


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2010)

I want a david tenant's set.

Who's up for it?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I want a david tenant's set.
> 
> Who's up for it?


I am keeping my Matt Smith, Karen Gillan set.


----------



## Corran (May 12, 2010)

I usually rewatch an episode a few days after and it reminded me to bring this up.

Anyone else think that this Doctor has a lot of rage and anger issues? I know the 10th didn't outburst like this so often, it reminds me a lot of the 9th and how filled with rage after the time war.
I was thinking after sealing the Time Lords again and losing his friends has made him more angry much like the 9th Doctor.
The only episode where the 11th Doctor hasn't raged was the first episode and since then he has had an outburst every episode.

Just a random thought but I find it very interesting for this Doctor's character.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2010)

I think anyone who didn't notice his out burst and mood swings needs to pay attention more on the first run through. I noticed it in Beast Below.


----------



## Corran (May 12, 2010)

Well I noticed it in Beast Below but what I meant was I kept forgetting to bring it up


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2010)

Corran said:


> Well I noticed it in Beast Below but what I meant was I kept forgetting to bring it up


Toby brought it up too and I brought it up in the Cafe, he's like a mix of nine and ten.


----------



## Roy (May 12, 2010)

This next episode looks really good. It even encouraged me to post in the thread. :amazed


----------



## Tyrael (May 12, 2010)

What's remarkable about this Doctor's anger is the he just...snaps. As if he's got that anger there all the time, and is repressing it, or tries to; sometimes it just seems to boil over.


----------



## T.D.A (May 12, 2010)

imagine if one of the future doctors is a Patrick Jane type? how awesome would that be?


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2010)

I wouldn't say he has anger issue but he's much more serious and I guess human than DT and CE.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 12, 2010)

11th Doctor misses the Master and old man Rassilon,That woman & CO(including Kasterborous).:ho


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I wouldn't say he has anger issue but he's much more serious and I guess human than DT and CE.


Not really serious anymore than he was before, he can be pretty child like and excited at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Corran (May 13, 2010)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> 11th Doctor misses the Master and old man Rassilon,That woman & CO(including Kasterborous).:ho



I can't wait to see how long it takes for The Master to come back. I wonder how this Doctor will take it, I don't want him just trying to save him all the time again.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2010)

'


----------



## masamune1 (May 13, 2010)

Ah, for the days when Cybermen were terrifying.......


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Ah, for the days when Cybermen were terrifying.......


I don't know how a man wrapped in linen is terrifying.


----------



## masamune1 (May 13, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't know how a man wrapped in linen is terrifying.



Well, it's supposed to be his skin.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Well, it's supposed to be his skin.


It doesn't look bullet proof...I mean if something can wrinkle its usually not bullet proof


----------



## Gaiash (May 13, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Ah, for the days when Cybermen were terrifying.......


I do hope the Cybermen episode for this series brings back regular Cybermen to replace the parallel universe Cybermen.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2010)

Gaiash said:


> I do hope the Cybermen episode for this series brings back regular Cybermen to replace the parallel universe Cybermen.


What's the difference? I kind of wish they would just leave Cybermen alone.


----------



## masamune1 (May 13, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What's the difference? I kind of wish they would just leave Cybermen alone.



The Cybermen are potentially one of the scariest villains in _Doctor Who_, and one of the few that actually have a reason to keep appearing on Earth. They need to come back; the show would be a little emptier without them.

And it should be the originals because, firstly, they should be a lot more dangerous than the parallel universe ones, having more experience and being more advanced; and secondly, just so we can find out what happened to them.


----------



## Tyrael (May 13, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Ah, for the days when Cybermen were terrifying.......



The days where you were young and less desensitized to this kind of thing?

I kind of agree though, I've never really found these cybermen particularly convincing - a bit too plastic for my liking.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 13, 2010)

The Mondasian Cybermen were scary .:ho


----------



## Corran (May 13, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> The Cybermen are potentially one of the scariest villains in _Doctor Who_, and one of the few that actually have a reason to keep appearing on Earth. They need to come back; the show would be a little emptier without them.
> 
> And it should be the originals because, firstly, they should be a lot more dangerous than the parallel universe ones, having more experience and being more advanced; and secondly, just so we can find out what happened to them.



They died in the time war didn't they? Hence introducing parrallel universe Cybermen.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2010)

I thought they said that too. I think that people are just having one of their weird nostalgia moments.


----------



## masamune1 (May 14, 2010)

Corran said:


> They died in the time war didn't they? Hence introducing parrallel universe Cybermen.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I thought they said that too. I think that people are just having one of their weird nostalgia moments.



I don't believe they ever said that, no. 

Even if they did, it would be nice to find out something of the circumstances, and as the Daleks have been showing Every Single Season being wiped out in the Time War means absolutely nothing. And the old school one should be brought because, the plain fact is, they are a lot more formidable.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I don't believe they ever said that, no.
> 
> Even if they did, it would be nice to find out something of the circumstances, and as the Daleks have been showing Every Single Season being wiped out in the Time War means absolutely nothing. And the old school one should be brought because, the plain fact is, they are a lot more formidable.



Then just have the new ones become more formidable. And the Daleks weren't wiped out, they were time locked. And some of them were in a prison ship and some of them just weren't in the war.


----------



## masamune1 (May 14, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Then just have the new ones become more formidable. And the Daleks weren't wiped out, they were time locked. And some of them were in a prison ship and some of them just weren't in the war.



The Daleks were wiped out. The Doctor annihilated them and the Time Lords at the end of the war; the Time Lock is just something that prevents him from going back in time and saving everyone later. And all of them were in the war- the only ones that were'nt were the ons created by the Emperor and Davros after the war had ended.

It's true that some others did manage to escape, but that's my point- if they can do it, why can't the Cybermen? 

And the Cybermen are formidable because of the fact that they span several centuries, have space-aged and time-travel technology as a result of that, and have a long history with the Doctor and others. That is not something you can artificially graft- they are such a threat because they spent a very long time working on being such a threat. The new Cybermen are young, inexperienced, technologically old-fashioned by Cyber standards (that ridiculous Cyber King notwithstanding), and have been utterly defeated twice despite having entire armies numbering in the millions. 

And the fact that they get beaten so often makes it so cheap that they keep on getting brought back, and unlike the Daleks they don't have that dangerous aura that comes with being the bane of the Universe, or being allegedly able to solo cities or armies of cyborgs. They can't even conquer one measly planet, or the same measly planet in an alternate dimension. The old ones had bombs that could _annihilate_ these measly planets.

The old ones have rep, tech, and have survived across the millenia despite numerous attempts to exterminate them. They should'nt have been written out of the show in the first place and there is no reason not to bring them back.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2010)

I think you're far too excited about them, I couldn't care less if I never saw a Cyberman again, there's so many other enemies we haven't even seen in the new show yet.

As for being scary, I think you just think they were because you were so young when first seeing them. There's no way I'm being scared by men in tin foil clothes. I mean if it can wrinkle, its not armor, nothing bullet or impact proof wrinkles, as I said before.


----------



## masamune1 (May 14, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think you're far too excited about them, I couldn't care less if I never saw a Cyberman again, there's so many other enemies we haven't even seen in the new show yet.
> 
> As for being scary, I think you just think they were because you were so young when first seeing them. There's no way I'm being scared by men in tin foil clothes. I mean if it can wrinkle, its not armor, nothing bullet or impact proof wrinkles, as I said before.



I have never found the Cybermen scary. I just find them scarier than the new ones. Yes there are plenty of enemies we have'nt seen yet, old and new, but the Cybermen are classic Who villains and they deserve to be done justice.

The Cybermen were bulletproof. Can't remember if the very first ones you posted ever got shot, but later ones were and they dealt with it. They were bulletproof. They also did'nt have Buzz Lightyear feet. And regardless it was'nt meant to be armour, it was meant to be cybernetic life support.

Anyway, it's not like I want the old _designs_ back. I just want the old _Cybermen_ back, preferably with a all new look.


----------



## Corran (May 14, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I don't believe they ever said that, no.
> 
> Even if they did, it would be nice to find out something of the circumstances, and as the Daleks have been showing Every Single Season being wiped out in the Time War means absolutely nothing. And the old school one should be brought because, the plain fact is, they are a lot more formidable.



9th Doctor with Rose in the episode "Dalek". While in this private museum they come across an old Cyberman helmet and the Doctor makes the comment about them being wiped out in the conflict in the Time War.


----------



## masamune1 (May 14, 2010)

Corran said:


> 9th Doctor with Rose in the episode "Dalek". While in this private museum they come across an old Cyberman helmet and the Doctor makes the comment about them being wiped out in the conflict in the Time War.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpZmK5upJWo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Don't think so.

The last time the original Cybermen showed up the Doctor obliterated an entire fleet of them. That may have been their swan song, though I would be surprised if they were'nt in the Time War anyway.


----------



## Starstalker (May 14, 2010)

If I recall right, Cyberman couldn't have been in the great time war because then I guess Daleks would know about them, and the time when Cyberman invaded Earth and ran into Daleks both of them were like WTF?


----------



## masamune1 (May 14, 2010)

The Daleks recognised the Cybermen. The Cybermen did'nt recognise the Daleks but that's because they were new and from a different dimension- the original Cybermen never met the Daleks but should have known them since both races were infamous. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBSOhODoch0[/YOUTUBE]

The Daleks only had trouble because these Cybers were of a slightly different design (_"Outline resembles the inferior species known as Cybermen")_.


----------



## Velocity (May 14, 2010)

The old Cybermen would be lame and completely unbelievable now. Completely indestructable, except they die if they come into contact with gold? At least the new ones are based more around the idea of winning through attrition, which is both believable (they're emotionless robots so constantly throwing themselves at their enemy until said enemy is dead makes sense) and threatening considering how quickly they can increase their numbers.


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2010)

I agree withb your masamune  The cybermen have become fodder


----------



## masamune1 (May 14, 2010)

Lyra said:


> The old Cybermen would be lame and completely unbelievable now. Completely indestructable, except they die if they come into contact with gold? At least the new ones are based more around the idea of winning through attrition, which is both believable (they're emotionless robots so constantly throwing themselves at their enemy until said enemy is dead makes sense) and threatening considering how quickly they can increase their numbers.



The old ones usually only died of gold when it was used to choke their respiratory system, via a special `Glitter` gun. Only in a couple does gold actually kill them just by touching.

The old ones could and did convert others; they did'nt do it on a mass scale mostly because it would be too complicated for the show (budget etc.) and because their missions were different, typically about destroying planets that were seen as threats. If the writers wanted them to start coverting people _en-masse_ they could do so easily.

They old Cybermen did'nt try to win through attrition because their numbers were so small, and that was only because so many people were out to kill them. 

As for attrition, it has'nt worked so well for the new guys so far. Old Cybermen usually showed up in small squads, which meant that if you beat them there were always more out there. These ones come in huge force (mostly because they don't have better technology and are stuck on Earth), and every time they have been completely defeated, twice wiped from the face of the Earth. Numbers don't make them scarier.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2010)

Did anyone notice like around mid season 2 until mid season 3 there was a lot of oddly deadlocked things to keep the screwdriver from working


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2010)

I want new villains, Cyberman and Daleks are great an all but can we another badass Alien race introduced please?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 14, 2010)

Old skool Weeping Angels,before they turned to stone and the Eternals.
I hope Moffat will fix Davies LG Time War Monsters.:ho


----------



## Femme fatale (May 15, 2010)

Is it me, or are the aliens getting shittier and shittier looking? 

Simple is the best. Scariest monster so far = the gas mask people. For real.


----------



## masamune1 (May 15, 2010)

Femme fatale said:


> Is it me, or are the aliens getting shittier and shittier looking?
> 
> Simple is the best. Scariest monster so far = the gas mask people. For real.



Are you reffering to any aliens in particular?


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2010)

I lol everytime someone whines that the new series doesn't make sense, but David Tennant coming back would solve it

Anyway good ep, tho the pollen explanation was a bit silly. I hope its not that simple and coincidental.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 15, 2010)

Doctor Who,change faces since 1963.:ho


----------



## Femme fatale (May 15, 2010)

David Tennant makes everything better 

/biased


----------



## T.D.A (May 15, 2010)

The new series is much more funnier  Matt smith does a good job.


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2010)

David "Ten-inch" FTW. Sorry Matt Smith, I really can't focus on the character of someone so darn adorable.


----------



## Damaris (May 16, 2010)

tennant was self indulgent shit by the end

i much prefer smith, hope he stays decent


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 16, 2010)

Blasphemy. Tennant owns you.


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2010)

I saw the whole point of the 10th that he got over the 9th's death wish and was too in love with being alive, to the point of absurdity.  He loved his life and indulged every moment he could.  That's why he lobotimized Donna, he can't bear to see anyone die.


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2010)

In any case this was probably my favorite episode of the season so far, loved the guy who played the Dream Lord.  Also appreciated that we saw Amy truly does love Rory that made me 

In anticipation for next week I've put all the appearances of the Silurians and Sea Devils on my queue


----------



## Damaris (May 16, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Blasphemy. Tennant owns you.



tennant seems like a nice guy
his doctor not so much


----------



## masamune1 (May 16, 2010)

Toby Jones (The Dream Lord) is going to be in the Captain America movie, playing Armin Zola (he's also the voice of Dobby the House Elf in _HP_).

Anyway


*Spoiler*: __ 




"Only one person could hate me as mch as you". 

The Doctor is filled with self-loathing, it seems.

Though I like to think he's the Valeyard, or a hint of him. Which means we might see him again.

*EDIT-* If he is, the Valeyard, he might also be the main villain of this series.


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2010)

The only thing I know about him is that he was in the bad Truman Capote movie


----------



## masamune1 (May 16, 2010)

You mean _Infamous?_

I have'nt seen it, but I don't think it's supposed to be _bad_; it just did'nt do so well because it was made around the same time as _Capote_ and came out only a year afterwards. And Toby Jones was probably better than Hoffman as far as "being" Truman Capote (though Hoffman probably put more work into it).

Unless you've seen it.


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2010)

It had Sandra Bullock in it.

in any case Hoffman the best, fuck everything else.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 16, 2010)

I just watched the "Amy's Choice" episode. I thought it was alright. The Doctor definitely needs to stay away from that psychic pollen. I wonder what would happen if the Master gets affect by it.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 16, 2010)

Well if any villain is ever 



We'll know what happened.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 17, 2010)

Damaris said:


> tennant seems like a nice guy
> his doctor not so much


Ten was pretty nice, Eleven has the like weird rage moments.


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2010)

Not sure how I feel about the recent ep. I think it was weaker than the others but it had a couple of really good aspects like the Dream Lord. I would of liked more of the Dream Lord talking in The Doctor's ear reminding him of abandoning his friends after he is done traveling with them.

And I'm still not feeling the relationship with Amy and Rory even after her "Revelation".



masamune1 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpZmK5upJWo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Don't think so.
> 
> The last time the original Cybermen showed up the Doctor obliterated an entire fleet of them. That may have been their swan song, though I would be surprised if they were'nt in the Time War anyway.



Damn I must of mixed up the Daleks and the Cybermen. Could of sworn there was an explanation somewhere in the new series. Maybe in the intro eps of the Cybus Cybermen. I wonder how they will do the new Cybermen with the old ones if they ever decide to.



Rob` said:


> Well if any villain is ever
> 
> 
> 
> We'll know what happened.



I don't get it.......



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Ten was pretty nice, Eleven has the like weird rage moments.



Ten was the one that seemed to love life the most and enjoyed anything and everything he could.
Eleven has some of the same but a lot more anger and mood swings, he seems unstable in a way and the most recent ep builds on that a bit more.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 17, 2010)

Torchwood might be gone after being at its best ever


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 17, 2010)

Corran said:


> I don't get it.......



Constant drumming in his head since he was eight years old?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 17, 2010)

Drums should be gone after End of Time.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 17, 2010)

You never know with ancient Gallifreyans.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 17, 2010)

They should have put Achy Breaky Heart in his head for all of time.


----------



## masamune1 (May 17, 2010)

I don't think 11 is unstable at all. Mood swings are only mood swings if he actually changes moods; for this guy, I'm pretty sure it's an act. He just exagerattes his emotions for effect.


----------



## Velocity (May 17, 2010)

I like how they're now touching on the Doctor's quirks - whether by directly addressing it as the Dreamlord did or nodding towards it with that library card of his - how, no matter how much he chances his appearance or personality, he's still the same 900 year old Gallifreyan from the very beginning of Doctor Who. He just looks younger. I especially like how it's finally being touched upon how ultimately uninterested the Doctor is, for leaving his so-called friends so he can travel with new ones and never visiting the old ones ever again. 

The Tenth seemed, to me, to be the only one different in that respect. He only said his goodbyes when he was close to regenerating and he always kept in touch with Martha, Rose, Jack and Donna when he could. I wonder if the Eleventh will be as different as the Tenth was or if he'll simply discard Amy when he has grown tired of her or decided it's time for her to settle down with her husband and live the life she's been running away from...

All in all, however, that last episode is probably my least favourite so far. That and The Beast Below have been the only two duds, though. The rest have been brilliant so far.


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Torchwood might be gone after being at its best ever



They took too long to stop sucking


----------



## masamune1 (May 17, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I especially like how it's finally being touched upon how ultimately uninterested the Doctor is, for leaving his so-called friends so he can travel with new ones and never visiting the old ones ever again.



He's not uninterested. He just has trouble saying goodbye. So he does'nt. To be fair he _does_ have a time machine and can pop in on them anytime he chooses. He might be planning a bunch of last goodbyes when the end finally comes. The old series touched on it a few times, and so has this one (like when Sarah Jane showed up).


----------



## Huntress (May 17, 2010)

Amy, I am dissapoint.
Seriously, that fiance of hers is so fucking annoying. he is the sort of man i LOATHE intensely.
Doc i am dissapoint. Because he didnt shag amy when she was offering no strings sex. What sort of male species turns down an offer like that? (unless of course ur married but he is not currently married)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 17, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> Amy, I am dissapoint.
> Seriously, that fiance of hers is so fucking annoying. he is the sort of man i LOATHE intensely.
> Doc i am dissapoint. Because he didnt shag amy when she was offering no strings sex. What sort of male species turns down an offer like that? (unless of course ur married but he is not currently married)


OH MY GOD I LOVE YOU. THANK YOU. Finally someone else isn't all "Rory is cool".

You're thinking the same thing. Not about her and the Doctor and her and this shitty fiance of hers. I mean he whines about their relationship issues when their lives are in danger or when the world is in danger and he's pretty useless so far. Not to mention his shit prioritizing. 

I'm getting tired of even seeing Rory on screen. I would rep you if I could.


----------



## Huntress (May 17, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> OH MY GOD I LOVE YOU. THANK YOU. Finally someone else isn't all "Rory is cool".
> 
> You're thinking the same thing. Not about her and the Doctor and her and this shitty fiance of hers. I mean he whines about their relationship issues when their lives are in danger or when the world is in danger and he's pretty useless so far. Not to mention his shit prioritizing.
> 
> I'm getting tired of even seeing Rory on screen. I would rep you if I could.



damn i wish i could rep u too.

I thought at the end of the angels episode, when shes all like "hey lets get it on" and the doc throws up the usual bs about him being old and that he will have watch her die, they cant be together blah blah, and then shes like dude i wasnt even meaning that, i just want a fuck. I thought this would be a sort of turning point in the show. I mean obviously they cant actually show them doing it but it could have been implied that they had.
And now at the end of the dream episode, amy is all like i love rory, i know it for certain now.
I wouldnt believe it if it was meant to be accurate of real life.
If you truely loved somebody, you wouldnt want to run away from them, you would feel you could talk to them about ur fears of growing up/marriage etc.
Even in the dream episode, amy was not happy with rorys "dream life". She was even willing to risk committing suicide just to escape that world, despite being pregnant. I know she obviously did not, but it was a complete gamble as far as she knew, and personally, I find that very poor parenting if you are willing to kill ur child just cause the father has died. If i was in the same position (god forbid lol, i dont want kids) i would not put my child at risk like that.
I dont think amy "loves" the doc, not like how rose did, and i dont think she wants to marry him and have his kids etc, otherwise she would have gotten really jelous when river song was around as she suspected her of being the future mrs doc.
Im not sure if its just poor writing or if this rather weird relationship between amy and rory is part of some epic storyline to come, but its so annoying that hes still here and has been promoted in importance effectivly.

However, rory can be funny at times. Like when his face got scratched cause he ran into the rose bush at the start of the dream episode  But i am laughing at him, not with him >.>
Thats my problem with him, in a weird way. Hes so unmanly. Like how in the vampire episode he was explained as the eunch. 
I know the doc is supposed to be the alpha male but seeing as he wants to be celibate, cant there be an alpha male side kick or something?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 17, 2010)

The dumb part is that the Doctor will sleep with people it seems, it just has to be meaningless.


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2010)

Rory and Amy just feels forced. They have no chemistry at all.
I can't wait till they dump Rory back home. If he wants that kind of life he can have it back. The adventures are no fun when the boyfriend tags along.

CTK, you make it sound like he could be a bit of a manwhore


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 17, 2010)

Corran said:


> Rory and Amy just feels forced. They have no chemistry at all.
> I can't wait till they dump Rory back home. If he wants that kind of life he can have it back. The adventures are no fun when the boyfriend tags along.
> 
> CTK, you make it sound like he could be a bit of a manwhore



I'm hoping they dump Rory's body out into an angry supernova. 

And he talks about sleeping with the Queen more than once. Not like I made him out to be Jack Harkness.


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2010)

Must be his younger self that slept with her  He had a lot of time before he had a family I suppose.

Dumping him in the supernova isn't bad enough. They should drop him off at the Library for some reading time


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 17, 2010)

Corran said:


> Must be his younger self that slept with her  He had a lot of time before he had a family I suppose.
> 
> Dumping him in the supernova isn't bad enough. They should drop him off at the Library for some reading time


No it was ten that slept with her between End of Time and Waters on Mars.


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2010)

Reading Doctor Who Wiki it says he married her so it was okay


----------



## Corran (May 18, 2010)

I had dreams of Doctor Who last night, they featured Weeping Angels and Cybermen. I blame this forum


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 22, 2010)

So you're telling us you had the image of a weeping angel in your mind? Well that's good to know


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2010)

Just plain weird to see this Rory hate, actually don't mind him.  He acts like a real person, is competent in ways normal people would be.  Basically Mickey if he wasn't completely and utterly fucking retarded.  Also I've started to just plain like their relationship, rings true to me.


Also watching all appearances by Silurians in prep for new two parter.  My first exposure to the Third Doctor, I just plain like him.  The way the actor plays him, his manner of speaking and action and just whole character design.  Also like the whole Silurian serial, it was interesting, they actually told a good story that made you think.  I mean the dilemna when it comes to Humans and Silurians is much more complicated than with any other race.

I love how the first thing the Doctor does when a huge reptilian killer monster runs torward him is offering to shake his hand 

They better bring back Bessie


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 22, 2010)

Female Silurian is nice.


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2010)

Hey

DON'T DISS THE SONIC 


Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Female Silurian is nice.



Honestly don't like the redesign of the Silurians, sure I know its an "evolutionary off-shoot" of the ones we've seen before so that explains why they'd look different.  But I just plain don't like the introduction of human features.  Prefered if they looked distinct from humans to further increase the moral dilemna.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 22, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> Just plain weird to see this Rory hate, actually don't mind him.  He acts like a real person, is competent in ways normal people would be.  Basically Mickey if he wasn't completely and utterly fucking retarded.  Also I've started to just plain like their relationship, rings true to me.
> 
> 
> Also watching all appearances by Silurians in prep for new two parter.  My first exposure to the Third Doctor, I just plain like him.  The way the actor plays him, his manner of speaking and action and just whole character design.  Also like the whole Silurian serial, it was interesting, they actually told a good story that made you think.  I mean the dilemna when it comes to Humans and Silurians is much more complicated than with any other race.
> ...



Not sure how it rings true, Rory just doesn't seem like a real person at all. And its hard to bitch about Mickey when he was pulling their asses out of a fire most of the time without bitching about his girlfriend all the time. Rory is at the very least whiney and more over he's just a bad fit for most situations. 

This episode didn't seem like it would be a two parter, but I liked it so far. It went by too fast though, felt like it was far shorter than it should be.


----------



## Castiel (May 23, 2010)

The opposite for me.  Rory just kind of comes off as a real, and sympathetic to me.  I don't agree with him, he annoys me a bit, but he doesn't rub me as a complete jerk he seems to genuinely care and worry.  He just doesn't bother me in the ways Mickey did, Mickey came off as a moron.

Yeah felt weird as a two parter, took a while to get to the Silurians.  Reminded me of a serial.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> The opposite for me.  Rory just kind of comes off as a real, and sympathetic to me.  I don't agree with him, he annoys me a bit, but he doesn't rub me as a complete jerk he seems to genuinely care and worry.  He just doesn't bother me in the ways Mickey did, Mickey came off as a moron.
> 
> Yeah felt weird as a two parter, took a while to get to the Silurians.  Reminded me of a serial.



Mickey was a mechanic, Rory is a doctor so of course he's more intelligent. Even then Mickey helped a lot more than Rory seems to be and Rory seems to almost have caused more trouble for them than he's fixed. I'm holding out hope that he gets killed in some severely horrible way. Turned into a Cyberman or something worse that I don't even know about. 

I'd rather them have K9 around than suffer through more Rory.


----------



## Castiel (May 23, 2010)

Again this just comes out of nowhere to me, I just plain don't find much to dislike about him.  I actually watched an ep and tried my absolute best to dislike him but I can not.

So I'm going to go with some kind of internet shipping thing since I don't get those retarded things.

also k-9 is awesome


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> Again this just comes out of nowhere to me, I just plain don't find much to dislike about him.  I actually watched an ep and tried my absolute best to dislike him but I can not.
> 
> So I'm going to go with some kind of internet shipping thing since I don't get those retarded things.
> 
> also k-9 is awesome



I find it more annoying that the Doctor has a couple on the ship than him not getting the girl. And even then he could just steal practically anyone's woman. The only girl who hasn't wanted the doctor in her pants thus far is Donna. 

It's just that I don't like Rory. I don't like River Song either and I also wasn't a big fan of Rose, but she really grew on me. 

And K9 makes me laugh, though everyone seems to hate him.


----------



## Castiel (May 23, 2010)

> I find it more annoying that the Doctor has a couple on the ship than him not getting the girl.


Amy had this whole little girl fantasy thing, the Doctor obviously needs her around to figure out this whole "cracks in time" business so he can't leave her behind, but she's obviously going to be a hassle to have around.  So bring in the fiancee, makes sense, it should keep her in check.  I felt that was the whole point of Amy's Choice, to basically slap this childish fantasy out of her and at least think things seriously.



> It's just that I don't like Rory. I don't like River Song either and I also wasn't a big fan of Rose, but she really grew on me.


  I'm on the fence on River, definitely disliked Rose at first but yeah she grew on me.  But it's just that I don't find anything wrong with Rory, at nothing where "want him to die a horrible death" seems like a thought.  Seems out of nowhere like I said.





> And K9 makes me laugh, though everyone seems to hate him.


That's a lie, no one can hate a robot dog


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> Amy had this whole little girl fantasy thing, the Doctor obviously needs her around to figure out this whole "cracks in time" business so he can't leave her behind, but she's obviously going to be a hassle to have around.  So bring in the fiancee, makes sense, it should keep her in check.  I felt that was the whole point of Amy's Choice, to basically slap this childish fantasy out of her and at least think things seriously.



That whole thing with Amy's Choice seemed to be a pretty silly way to get rid of her fantasy. Its like they have to keep trying to reassure us that she made this choice. Also the fantasy thing was meant to be the whole point of the season (the fairytale stuff) why get rid of that now. 



Sir Henry said:


> I'm on the fence on River, definitely disliked Rose at first but yeah she grew on me.  But it's just that I don't find anything wrong with Rory, at nothing where "want him to die a horrible death" seems like a thought.  Seems out of nowhere like I said.That's a lie, no one can hate a robot dog


I find River annoying, more so because she can't just get killed now. Just everything about her personality rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Castiel (May 23, 2010)

My biggest question about this episode:

How the fuck do you pronounce "Cwmtaff"?

edit: Also why do the Silurians only have 2 eyes?  I know again they're an evolutionary off-shoot, but having 3 eyes is a fundamental part of their biology.

edit2: UNLESS they're not Silurians but are actually a race of Silurian-Sea Devil hybrids 

edit3: Took a quick peak around the DW wiki.  Conflicted on how this episode will end, it takes place 64 years before a story where Silurians attacked and were killed but in some books Silurians became accepted and apparently cofounded the Earth Empire with the humans 

Looking over the wiki is seems like every time the Silurians appear, the Doctor tries his _absolute best_ to bring peace but it always ends with the Doctor failing and everyone dying.  Kind of makes me sad


----------



## Castiel (May 23, 2010)

> That whole thing with Amy's Choice seemed to be a pretty silly way to get rid of her fantasy. Its like they have to keep trying to reassure us that she made this choice. Also the fantasy thing was meant to be the whole point of the season (the fairytale stuff) why get rid of that now.


I saw it as there being a difference from playing around and being delusional.  





> I find River annoying, more so because she can't just get killed now. Just everything about her personality rubs me the wrong way.


Well you've already seen her die, that's something right?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2010)

Since no one else seems to have said it yet did anyone notice the thing about yesterday's episode? 

Something seem familiar? 

There were two Rory's and two Amy's---just like with the Doctor in Flesh and Stone. Doesn't that seem like a connection especially since they didn't show them at all except from afar?


----------



## T.D.A (May 23, 2010)

The people who hate on Rory are probably American, they're always different one way or the other.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> The people who hate on Rory are probably American, they're always different one way or the other.


Paper Angel = Not American.


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2010)

> There were two Rory's and two Amy's---just like with the Doctor in Flesh and Stone. Doesn't that seem like a connection especially since they didn't show them at all except from afar?



I'd say it was important, perhaps in the future eps we'll see the view point of the other side?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2010)

I was pointing it out because this is the second time there's been two of someone in an episode.


----------



## Huntress (May 24, 2010)

I watched this episode with my sister, and at the end of it, she made me laugh cause she went "Dude, NOTHING happened in that episode" :rofl which is true, fuck all happened.
But I felt that the way the Doc just launched into the whole holes business (no pun intended) was very rushed. Weird.
I didnt like how the silerians looked. I mean i know they were very cleverly done but when i first saw them, i thought they were an evil version of those annoying blue aliens who were in david tennants leaving episodes (with the master and the return of the timelords). They look almost identicle. 
And then to see what the old silerians looked like ruined it further. The old ones faces were really creepy actually (not the bodies, they were crappy lol, men obviously in costumes). They should have just updated that look abit, or made a completely different new species, rather than reusing an old enemy.

I also felt that this episode undermined any belivabilty of Rory and Amy's love that was established in the previous episode.
He just fucking died and shit and shes gone straight back to trash talking him again. 
And then, when she gets sucked down the whole, shes like "dont leave me" to the doc and hes touching up her hands and gazing lovingly into her eyes and is like "i wont, i promise" and then rory is just an afterthought.
Why wasnt she crying for Rory? If you love somebody, you would mention them alot more if u thought u were about to die.
That thing of the future rory and amy together 10 years in the future, did anyone notice how the doc said "in this timeline ur together, but time can be altered blah blah" ? Cause that heavily implies they will not stay together.
What i hate is the way the writers have written amy and rorys relationship (and how they have made rory more pathetic than he needs to be). Because i like the humour that rory brings, and the actor himself is cool guy. I feel sorry for him that he has to play such an emasculated character.
To have amys fiance aboard could work much better if they wrote the character better. I feel hes just been added on after everything else was worked out cause of "oh, we should give amy a second love interest for drama and shit" rather than rory being included in the very begginings of the whole series.
Did anyone see the Doctor Who Confidential for this episode?


----------



## Orxon (May 24, 2010)

This season is pretty boring so far. 

Tennant-lite really isn't bring it like I hoped.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 24, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> I watched this episode with my sister, and at the end of it, she made me laugh cause she went "Dude, NOTHING happened in that episode" :rofl which is true, fuck all happened.
> But I felt that the way the Doc just launched into the whole holes business (no pun intended) was very rushed. Weird.
> I didnt like how the silerians looked. I mean i know they were very cleverly done but when i first saw them, i thought they were an evil version of those annoying blue aliens who were in david tennants leaving episodes (with the master and the return of the timelords). They look almost identicle.
> And then to see what the old silerians looked like ruined it further. The old ones faces were really creepy actually (not the bodies, they were crappy lol, men obviously in costumes). They should have just updated that look abit, or made a completely different new species, rather than reusing an old enemy.
> ...



Yeah I hate when its a two parter and nothing really happens. I feel like its a wasted episode. The Utopia episode felt like that to me too (back in Season 3), though it was part of a three parter. 

And I have never once seen Doctor Who Confidential. 



Uthr said:


> This season is pretty boring so far.
> 
> Tennant-lite really isn't bring it like I hoped.



You seem to be the only one who feels like that. Which probably says something.


----------



## Tyrael (May 24, 2010)

I am really trying to not get dragged into all this stuff about Rory - he reminds me too much of pretty much every other Dr Who sidekick (apart from Wilfred and Riversong) for me to like him, but the level of dislike is perplexing. I've never honestly really disliked a character except for that Lady Christina one.

The fact that someone has taken a look at the badass Doctor, an enigmatic and charismatic character, and decide that she'd rather just stick with someone who is normal is a good twist that I like. But that is more them making Amy's character interesting than Rory's.

They do still seem to still be drawing slight question marks over Amy and Rory's relationship. Amy's fear of commitment, that has been pretty well flagged up prior to _Amy's Choice_, still seems to be lurking - I wonder if it will come into plat again, or if it is just the writers messing with the audience.



Sir Henry said:


> My biggest question about this episode:
> 
> How the fuck do you pronounce "Cwmtaff"?



Coom-taff I think. Welsh is an evil language.



PaperAngel said:


> I watched this episode with my sister, and at the end of it, she made me laugh cause she went "Dude, NOTHING happened in that episode" :rofl which is true, fuck all happened.



It wasn't filled with action, really, but there was quite a lot of build-up. It was making an effort to concentrated on horror and suspense over action, which is the right way to write Dr Who in my eyes. Whether or not it worked is debatable, admittedly, but I don't think the lack of action in itself was the problem.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 24, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> I am really trying to not get dragged into all this stuff about Rory - he reminds me too much of pretty much every other Dr Who sidekick (apart from Wilfred and Riversong) for me to like him, but the level of dislike is perplexing. I've never honestly really disliked a character except for that Lady Christina one.
> 
> The fact that someone has taken a look at the badass Doctor, an enigmatic and charismatic character, and decide that she'd rather just stick with someone who is normal is a good twist that I like. But that is more them making Amy's character interesting than Rory's.
> 
> ...



I'd dislike Rory without Amy, my problem isn't rooted in her, though the way they keep trying to shrug off her back story and then bring it back up is annoying. 

And there's no action in Midnight, but it was like my favorite episode.


----------



## Tyrael (May 24, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'd dislike Rory without Amy, my problem isn't rooted in her, though the way they keep trying to shrug off her back story and then bring it back up is annoying.



The inconsistent way they deal with Amy's background and relationship with the Dr is one of my major gripes with the series so far. You can complain about how fast we've seen Rory and Amy get over their problems, but the speed that Amy seemed to develop her own relationship with the Dr was similarly breakneck.



> And there's no action in Midnight, but it was like my favorite episode.



Indeed. Lack of action isn't a bad thing, but it is a lot harder to do well.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 24, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> The inconsistent way they deal with Amy's background and relationship with the Dr is one of my major gripes with the series so far. You can complain about how fast we've seen Rory and Amy get over their problems, but the speed that Amy seemed to develop her own relationship with the Dr was similarly breakneck.


It's hard to tell how long someone has been on the TARDIS and she went through that school girl crush for 14 years and several little incidents where he saved her life. I think that's enough for her to be driven closer to him. 

But the two episodes with lame little justifications for Rory and Amy being "okay" seem like a waste of an episode because we keep seeing examples of why they're not okay and they keep trying to go back and convince us its all fine...


----------



## Tyrael (May 24, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's hard to tell how long someone has been on the TARDIS and she went through that school girl crush for 14 years and several little incidents where he saved her life. I think that's enough for her to be driven closer to him.



That's not a crush though, that's an obsession- which, really, would drive them further apart. Their relationship has always been...ambiguous. We've never really known if she ever was, properly, attracted to him. We've had plenty of very strong hints that she is, and then there was that scene after Flesh and Stone. But by the same token we've had more reinforcement that she prefers Rory.



> But the two episodes with lame little justifications for Rory and Amy being "okay" seem like a waste of an episode because we keep seeing examples of why they're not okay and they keep trying to go back and convince us its all fine...



I've not seen any examples that they are not okay, really. Amy's sniping seems a combination of playfulness and her own fears of commitment.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 24, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> That's not a crush though, that's an obsession- which, really, would drive them further apart. Their relationship has always been...ambiguous. We've never really known if she ever was, properly, attracted to him. We've had plenty of very strong hints that she is, and then there was that scene after Flesh and Stone. But by the same token we've had more reinforcement that she prefers Rory.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not seen any examples that they are not okay, really. Amy's sniping seems a combination of playfulness and her own fears of commitment.



Then they're bad at writing a character with a fear of commitment. Because her getting married and even agreeing to set a date and all that other stuff shows the opposite. They're all over the place with her relationship and it just helps to make Rory less likable because most of what we see is in relation to her and this bad relationship. Amy was a standalone character, we got to know her independent of Rory and honestly I didn't think she liked the Doctor until after Flesh and Stone (I thought it was more of a big brother thing and I remember saying that to you on MSN). 

But in relation to her, Rory seems like a Foil for her. When she's not there he just seems to kind of question where she is or follow along with the Doctor. The Doctor is constantly knocking him down a peg and while he's done this with people in the past they usually did something back or said something.


----------



## Tyrael (May 24, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Then they're bad at writing a character with a fear of commitment. Because her getting married and even agreeing to set a date and all that other stuff shows the opposite.



Not at all. The opposite in fact: it's likely that her getting married, and being so close to the date, is what brought about the fear in the first place. People who get married often get cold feet right before the wedding.


> They're all over the place with her relationship and it just helps to make Rory less likable because most of what we see is in relation to her and this bad relationship. Amy was a standalone character, we got to know her independent of Rory and honestly I didn't think she liked the Doctor until after Flesh and Stone (I thought it was more of a big brother thing and I remember saying that to you on MSN).



Yeah, their relationship has just been all over the place. Not sure why you would like Rory less because of it. Both him and the Dr are very consistent in their attitude towards the weird triangle-y thing. It's only Amy who is sending mixed messages everywhere.


----------



## Huntress (May 24, 2010)

I HATED wilf. So much. Everyone seems to think hes the best thing since sliced bread but god did i hate him.
I love rory compared to wilf.

Is midnight the episode where the doc was on that crystal planet and was trapped in that bus tour thing? Cause if it is, i liked that epiosode alot, and i hope that undiscovered monster will make another apperance, cause it struck me as the most powerful thing the doc has faced, especially as it was the unknown.


----------



## Tyrael (May 24, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> I HATED wilf. So much. Everyone seems to think hes the best thing since sliced bread but god did i hate him.



How come?



> Is midnight the episode where the doc was on that crystal planet and was trapped in that bus tour thing? Cause if it is, i liked that epiosode alot, and i hope that undiscovered monster will make another apperance, cause it struck me as the most powerful thing the doc has faced, especially as it was the unknown.



I think what made it so powerful was just how unknown it was. I really doubt that it could make another appearance without cheapening the original episode. If we saw it again we'd have to put it in a different sort of story, which would then dispel the effect it had.


----------



## Castiel (May 28, 2010)

> she went "Dude, NOTHING happened in that episode"  which is true, fuck all happened.


Same, I get a strong feeling that the writer had an old style serial in mind then was forced to cut it up.  I mean it seemed like a cut and paste of the original Silurian episode, but with all the suspence removed.



Also continuing with oldWho, the Third Doctor is the best.  I just love everything this guy does


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2010)

I wasn't the biggest fan of Wilf either, I thought they could have picked someone better for the End of Ten's run. 

And there was suspense in this past episode, that's all there was. It just wasn't as well done as some previous stuff. People need to realize though that the old show is probably only so great because you have nostalgia goggles. I've tried to watch parts before and some of its okay but a lot of it is really REALLY dated.



PaperAngel said:


> Is midnight the episode where the doc was on that crystal planet and was  trapped in that bus tour thing? Cause if it is, i liked that epiosode  alot, and i hope that undiscovered monster will make another apperance,  cause it struck me as the most powerful thing the doc has faced,  especially as it was the unknown.



And wow, yeah I get chills just thinking about Midnight, besides Blink I think that episode creeped me out most of the first four seasons. I can pretty much name off the really emotional points of the first four seasons right now. 

1. When Rose gets trapped in Pete's world at the end of Season 2 and she's crying
2. The Doctor with his memory gone and Martha being unable to do anything about it.
3. The entire Midnight Episode.
4. The End of Time's ending. 
5. The two parter The Empty Child in season 1. 

But Midnight stands out the most to me.


----------



## Castiel (May 28, 2010)

then the abrupt time skip


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> then the abrupt time skip


Would have been boring to watch a year of her wandering around. But that wasn't really a high point, I think that the tension at the end of Utopia was good though.


----------



## Femme fatale (May 28, 2010)

Is it me or is Amy way overhyped?

She's probably my least favourite companion so far :/


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2010)

Femme fatale said:


> Is it me or is Amy way overhyped?
> 
> She's probably my least favourite companion so far :/


I like Rose the least. 

Donna is still probably my favorite at this point. Though I have nothing against Amy or Martha (nothing at all honestly, I seem to be one of the few people who liked Martha).


----------



## Femme fatale (May 28, 2010)

I liked Rose the best 

Also really liked Donna. Martha was a bore, and I'm finding Amy a bore aswell.

Yes, Amy is pretty, but can she have some OTHER trait also?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2010)

Femme fatale said:


> I liked Rose the best
> 
> Also really liked Donna. Martha was a bore, and I'm finding Amy a bore aswell.
> 
> Yes, Amy is pretty, but can she have some OTHER trait also?


Martha was a lot of fun I thought, Rose I spent her whole first season disliking. 

Also, Amy is pretty clever in an our side the box way and she's ballsy. Before Rory got there she had chances to shine, now she's turned into a  classic damsel in distress.


----------



## Castiel (May 28, 2010)

I like Amy, better first impression than Rose in any case,

Favorite is still Martha though





> I think that the tension at the end of Utopia was good though.


The point of my post.  This big defeat and then nothing


----------



## masamune1 (May 28, 2010)

I've gotta say, I did'nt find Midnight scary. At all. I found it a little boring, actually. 

Nothing in Tennants run really frightened me. And I blame Tennant's Doctor- he never gave me the impression of being really scared, so I was never really scared for him (too much CGI did'nt help, though).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I've gotta say, I did'nt find Midnight scary. At all. I found it a little boring, actually.
> 
> Nothing in Tennants run really frightened me. And I blame Tennant's Doctor- he never gave me the impression of being really scared, so I was never really scared for him (too much CGI did'nt help, though).


You're joking right? Midnight is probably the most psychologically frightening thing in the show I've seen yet. I can't even understand anyone not like Midnight. (even my friend Bill who has watched all of the old show and the new show says that's one of his favorite ones out of all of it).


----------



## Castiel (May 28, 2010)

It was a good episode, but yeah nothing on Tv really scares me anymore.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> It was a good episode, but yeah nothing on Tv really scares me anymore.


  Psychological scares are different for me, there's some things on TV that can do that. Though its rare anything on TV is really any kind of psychological.


----------



## Castiel (May 28, 2010)

Oh you mean _suspenceful_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2010)

It was a little scary too. I remember thinking "if Sky turns around and her face is all jacked up...its bed time."


----------



## Castiel (May 28, 2010)

See with me its different.  Things can be suspenceful, things can surprise, things can freak you out, but I've yet to experience anything that brings terror in your eyes.  Maybe watching documentaries have tainted me, after finding out about Father Oliver O'Grady, Jigsaw isn't scary.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> See with me its different.  Things can be suspenceful, things can surprise, things can freak you out, but I've yet to experience anything that brings terror in your eyes.  Maybe watching documentaries have tainted me, after finding out about Father Oliver O'Grady, Jigsaw isn't scary.


Gore and horror isn't scary to me at all. Its mental stuff. 

And I hope there's some chance of Jack showing up in the show again. I miss Jack  

He can come have sex with Amy and Rory


----------



## Castiel (May 28, 2010)

lol watching the Sea Devil right now

UNIT actually captured the Master and has him locked up in british alcatraz


----------



## masamune1 (May 28, 2010)

It was'nt that psychologically scary. I found it kind of annoying, partly because of how dumb the passengers acted in believing that thing. Then there is the fact that it was obviously a one-shot villain and that it's power came more from the enclosed space- the thing itself was'nt that intimidating and like I said thrived on the idiocy of others in it's appearance (including, as I recall, the Doctor to some extent). Like Tyrael said it was'nt actually that powerful. 

Of course, it might just be that the Tenth Doctor had many chances to scare me before-the Werewolf episode, the Satan pit- and in one way or another blew it, or at least did'nt let it live up to it's potential. Even _Blink_ dissapointed me a little bit (though I admit, I did my darnest not to blink).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> It was'nt that psychologically scary. I found it kind of annoying, partly because of how dumb the passengers acted in believing that thing. Then there is the fact that it was obviously a one-shot villain and that it's power came more from the enclosed space- the thing itself was'nt that intimidating and like I said thrived on the idiocy of others in it's appearance (including, as I recall, the Doctor to some extent). Like Tyrael said it was'nt actually that powerful.
> 
> Of course, it might just be that the Tenth Doctor had many chances to scare me before-the Werewolf episode, the Satan pit- and in one way or another blew it, or at least did'nt let it live up to it's potential. Even _Blink_ dissapointed me a little bit (though I admit, I did my darnest not to blink).



They acted like real people would have probably acted. 



Sir Henry said:


> lol watching the Sea Devil right now
> 
> UNIT actually captured the Master and has him locked up in british alcatraz



Lol good luck with that, I wouldn't want to trap the Master unless I was the Doctor.


----------



## Castiel (May 28, 2010)

They were actually doing a good job in the beginning, had specially trained guards who are resistant to pretty much all forms of mind control, the entire island prison was solely for the purpose of holding the Master captive, with pretty much all of UNIT's resources at their disposal.  Guy actually started putting on weight from lack of activity and had to request a rowing devise to keep fit  

Sadly the Warden wasn't as badass as the guards


Also from wiki is seems that the Master was captured by the Doctor while trying to steal his car (after failing to raise a demon army) 

You don't mess with a pimp's car


----------



## masamune1 (May 28, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They acted like real people would have probably acted.



No, really, there was a certain point where they just crossed over to stupidity. Namely when the woman who had been acting possessed and then started pre-empting- then copying- the Doctors voice told everyone to kill him, and they went along with her. Hardly anyone thought "Hey, maybe _she's_ the bad guy!"

Though the Doctor is even worse. A super-intelligent time-travelling pseudo-immortal who has travelled across the galaxy and beyond and seen all sorts of unbelievable horror and indescribable monsters, should not be duped so easily. He was suspicious from early on but by the time she was starting to pre-empt his voice- if not earlier- he really should have known to put an end to things. 

Regardless, I was'nt really scared. I found it pretty draggy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> No, really, there was a certain point where they just crossed over to stupidity. Namely when the woman who had been acting possessed and then started pre-empting- then copying- the Doctors voice told everyone to kill him, and they went along with her. Hardly anyone thought "Hey, maybe _she's_ the bad guy!"
> 
> Though the Doctor is even worse. A super-intelligent time-travelling pseudo-immortal who has travelled across the galaxy and beyond and seen all sorts of unbelievable horror and indescribable monsters, should not be duped so easily. He was suspicious from early on but by the time she was starting to pre-empt his voice- if not earlier- he really should have known to put an end to things.
> 
> Regardless, I was'nt really scared. I found it pretty draggy.



So you were waiting for the Doctor to what? Kill her? Sonic Screwdriver her? He was still working to figure things out and you know how he likes to try and save everyone. If he was in the business of killing people the Master would have been gone ages ago. 

Not only that, but the people trusted her because she stopped doing the copying and he started doing it, they were scared and not paying attention to the voices and by the time it was bad the Doctor couldn't move.


----------



## masamune1 (May 28, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So you were waiting for the Doctor to what? Kill her? Sonic Screwdriver her? He was still working to figure things out and you know how he likes to try and save everyone. If he was in the business of killing people the Master would have been gone ages ago.



He's killed people before. Billions, in fact. He does'nt kill the Master out of a feeling of personal responsibility, and because he's his friend, but he has killed before- and done worse than kill- and while he isn't in the business of doing it just for self-defence he's been more than ready to do so if the threat looks like it might take either the TARDIS or his own power (as this looked like it would), due to the threat they might pose to others with it. Fairly certain he's been ready to kill the Master at certain times too (though he would'nt be gone, since, you know, he can regenerate. And even when he can't that does'nt stop him anyway). 

But apart from that, he did'nt really look like he was looking for a solution. He seemed more like he was trying to figure out what was happening, long after the fact they were in danger became evident.



> Not only that, but the people trusted her because she stopped doing the copying and he started doing it, they were scared and not paying attention to the voices and by the time it was bad the Doctor couldn't move.



Yes, and that shows they are'nt the cleverest bunch. There is a difference between being terrified and confused, and trusting the thing that is terifying and confusing you. It may be _somewhat_ realistic but only insofar as that _some_ people might have acted in this way. Not everybody, not even most people, and the ones who did I would have expected to be a little more skeptical.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> He's killed people before. Billions, in fact. He does'nt kill the Master out of a feeling of personal responsibility, and because he's his friend, but he has killed before- and worse- and while he isn't in the business of doing it just for self-defence he's been more than ready to do so if the threat looks like it might take either the TARDIS or his own power (as this looked like it would), due to the threat they might pose to others with it.
> 
> But apart from that, he did'nt really look like he was looking for a solution. He seemed more like he was trying to figure out what was happening, long after the fact they were in danger became evident.



You're assuming far too much, we don't even know if the creature could communicate at the first stages and if that's the case, the Doctor couldn't have expected to warn it to stop and in good conscious killed it when it didn't.


----------



## Castiel (May 28, 2010)

Oh god I just saw the most awesome thing in all of Doctor Who, watch the first couple minutes

[YOUTUBE]8-29u5dCql0[/YOUTUBE]

Yes you saw that right.

The Doctor yells "AKIRA" at the top of his lungs and kicks a gun out of the Master's hand, then they have a swordfight, and the Doctor eats a sandwhich while the he has the Master captured.


What happened right before this was funny as well.

The Master was preparing to tell the Doctor his evil scheme and pulls out a gun, the Doctor's first responce is to smile, say "good afternoon" and slam the door on the Master's face 



edit: here's a funny edit


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> Oh god I just saw the most awesome thing in all of Doctor Who, watch the first couple minutes


----------



## Castiel (May 28, 2010)

I'm serious, why didn't RTD do this.  The man loved to lay on the fan service like crazy and he had David Tennant and John Simm.  The king of all miss opportunities


----------



## Huntress (May 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _do not read till uve seen the second silerian episode_ 



HOLY SHIT THEY KILLED RORY!! 
i did not see that comming, at all! I mean i knew the relationship between him and amy was weird but dude, they fucking killed him off totally!
poor guy, he was annoying but he didnt deserve to be wiped from all existance.

RIP Rory, 
gone but not forgotten (by us).
You were annoying but you provided funny moments.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 29, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> *Spoiler*: _do not read till uve seen the second silerian episode_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 That piece of the Tardis was quite something



Damn Moffat.:ho


----------



## Super Naruto (May 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Was a good episode i thought, kept me guessing the whole way through, sad about Rory tho & the piece of the Tardis was pretty sweet.

Oh how i love Cliff hangers!


----------



## Tyrael (May 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I suspect they might find some way to handwave it away. But if they don't...damn.


----------



## Super Naruto (May 29, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect they might find some way to handwave it away. But if they don't...damn.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It was explained tho, The Doctor said that point in time could be changed, having said that when Rory died he also kept on at Amy to remember him, the Tardis got hit (I assume) and caused Amy to lose focus, forgetting Rory.

And considering the crack in the wall erases anything it touches from existence there is no more The Doctor can do but get on with things as Amy will never remember again (Unless its addressed in later episodes like normal)

Thats the sad thing about it.


----------



## Huntress (May 29, 2010)

Super Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



yes.
I was so suprised they killed rory so soon after his "death" in the dream doc episode.
The way amy got over it so fast in the previous episodes, and then how she lost focus and forgot about him by the end of this episode, do you think it was intentional? Like, to show her choice wasnt really a choice as she ends up just with the doc anyway (not romantic i mean)


----------



## Super Naruto (May 29, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Interesting question.

Being a big fan of Doctor Who i've come to expect these sort of events, but i believe they are always multi-layered in terms of the message being given, and ultimately up to the viewer to decide unless otherwise told (Which is great about Doctor Who anyways!)

Now, this latest series is a bit different than the last Doctor Who series, predominantly the Eccleston and Tennant years, where there was more hints at a connection between The Doctor and his companions, this is a bit more "Out there" so to speak (With The Doctor and Amy kissing) and a bond being shown rather soon.

Now the last few Episodes have been showing Amy having to make her choice between both Men (& Timelord ), and the culmination of her choice being that her will was not strong enough to remember Rory. I think the fading images signified that she in-fact didn't choose Rory, but the Doctor instead.

If she had chosen Rory, i personally think the images would have been stronger.

Thats my take on it, anyways.


----------



## Tyrael (May 29, 2010)

Super Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean they might find some convenient way to bring Rory back, despite how final it was made out to be. That would be annoying.


----------



## Super Naruto (May 29, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I mean they might find some convenient way to bring Rory back, despite how final it was made out to be. That would be annoying.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Indeed, but they did it with Rose quite a few times, and i didn't find that bad.

Rory is more of a Side-Side character anyways, I'm not sure what else he could provide to the story.

But we shall soon see i guess


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Oh my.:ho


----------



## Huntress (May 29, 2010)

Super Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



i just watched the dr who confidential and the guy who plays rory and steven moffat both said thats the end of rory forever, so it seems 99% certain rory is not going to come back at all, ever. however there is that 1% chance...


----------



## scorpileo (May 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



im a bit disapointed with moffet

well one that the docter wont die when he meets river song (which has been hinted)

and if he does, that would balls up cannon as the docter lives to rivers end alsoo rory beig killed made amys choice redundent.. so thats a mistake and in regards to the tardis.. that was the outter skin.. so that might be a red herring.. if it was a piece of the center concole id be worried but.. the outer skin is generated by the chamilion arch.. so that can be mended..

so...


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2010)

Just finished seeing *The Three Doctor*, god the 2nd is fucking hilarious.  All Doctors are Dane Cook next to him.

He saved the universe from a god like being who pretty much created as much of Time Lord civilization as Rassilon (more even) by annoying the shit out of him.


They have to bring OMEGA back

Skip to 6:30ish


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 29, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i just watched the dr who confidential and the guy who plays rory and steven moffat both said thats the end of rory forever, so it seems 99% certain rory is not going to come back at all, ever. however there is that 1% chance...




*Spoiler*: __ 



*Dances with paper angel* I got my wish  But it was a sad end because Amy just forgot. These shows are best when cruel.


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2010)

Arthur Darvill is on the cast list for the two part finale...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 29, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> Arthur Darvill is on the cast list for the two part finale...


 That could mean a number of things though. Plus it could be a deception. The pictures I saw from the finale didn't feature him though.


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2010)

Well the cast list was something dug up, probably something they wanted to hide.

In any case the story with the Silurians was alright, gives me hope that a peace can come eventually and it leaves the continuity of Warriors of the Deep intact.

Ambrose though should feel bad forever


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 29, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> Well the cast list was something dug up, probably something they wanted to hide.
> 
> In any case the story with the Silurians was alright, gives me hope that a peace can come eventually and it leaves the continuity of Warriors of the Deep intact.
> 
> Ambrose though should feel bad forever


I expected her to get killed kind of.


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2010)

I hope every Christmas everyone tells her to here face "Too bad Grandpa couldn't come"


Also next episode should be alright, but what I desperately want to see is The Lodger


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 29, 2010)

I just finished watching the "Cold Blood" episode. I thought it was good. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rory not only getting killed but erase from existence was very surprising. Though I'm glad it's just the Doctor & Amy again since three is a crowd. What I don't understand is how the Doctor wasn't erase from existence when he put his hand in the time/space crack. It seems the TARDIS is going to get destroy by the end of the season but somehow get rebuild for future episodes.


----------



## Bart (May 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sad to see Rory go, but does anyone have any ideas on the section of the TARDIS being found within the light; fragment of space and time?


----------



## T.D.A (May 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How comes the Doctor seems to remember Rory but Amy doesn't? Is it because he saw the ring.


----------



## Bart (May 30, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How comes the Doctor seems to remember Rory but Amy doesn't? Is it because he saw the ring.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Becuase he is strong willed, as well as being a Time Lord.


----------



## Catterix (May 30, 2010)

And Rory isn't part of his timeline, same reason Amy could remember the Clerics from the Angels episodes. Being a time traveller and losing someone outside of your own timeline, makes you impervious to the light's abilities.

I don't understand this rule, and find it fairly frail as an idea, but it's an interesting one.

Anyway, loved the episode. Not really got much to say.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2010)

Catterix said:


> And Rory isn't part of his timeline, same reason Amy could remember the Clerics from the Angels episodes. Being a time traveller and losing someone outside of your own timeline, makes you impervious to the light's abilities.
> 
> I don't understand this rule, and find it fairly frail as an idea, but it's an interesting one.
> 
> Anyway, loved the episode. Not really got much to say.


Actually that rule makes a lot of sense. You're just not thinking abstract enough. 

If someone is erased from your time line, even your meeting them is erased and its erased from a time before you were a time traveler. If someone is erased whom you've just met, after time traveling the effect wouldn't work on you. 

If its erasing the things after the moment in time you traveled through time, it shouldn't effect you. This sheds some light on the words Doctor said to her in Flesh and Stone, the stuff about remembering. Also, something makes me think that the Doctor leaving before the engines phased out in episode one might be a clue too. 

Also time travelers have a different physiology in the show. Jack and Sarah Jane are seen to be found out by aliens a lot because of this (on torchwood and sarah jane adventures). There's a type of residual radiation around them.


----------



## Huntress (May 30, 2010)

Oh guys, apprently in a short preview clip of the finale, Rory is in it, dressed as a roman soldier.
So either they are cheapskates and making him play a different character, or hes gonna be brought back to life...

i really wish doc who wouldnt do this. constantly bringing dead characters back to life cheapens their death and it takes away any sort of chance of people actually dying. Making one character come back to life is interesting, but you cant keep doing it to everyone!
Seriously, they need to stop trolling rory; either keep him alive or kill him off permenantly


----------



## masamune1 (May 30, 2010)

Bart said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to see Rory go, but does anyone have any ideas on the section of the TARDIS being found within the light; fragment of space and time?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Thought that was pretty obvious. The TARDIS is the source of the explosion.

Or it happens inside/ near it.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 30, 2010)

Could you not discuss trailers for future episodes without spoiler tags please?


----------



## masamune1 (May 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, if he wants to save Rory, then in theory the Doctor could just stop the explosion. I expect that will undo Amy meeting him, but that's probably how Rory will be saved.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> Oh guys, apprently in a short preview clip of the finale, Rory is in it, dressed as a roman soldier.
> So either they are cheapskates and making him play a different character, or hes gonna be brought back to life...
> 
> i really wish doc who wouldnt do this. constantly bringing dead characters back to life cheapens their death and it takes away any sort of chance of people actually dying. Making one character come back to life is interesting, but you cant keep doing it to everyone!
> Seriously, they need to stop trolling rory; either keep him alive or kill him off permenantly



You do realize how many characters play different people right? He could be a descendant or something, which would be even lamer. 

But remember, Freema Agyeman was in the show as a Torchwood operative at Season 2's end. Karen Gillan was in the Pompei episode of Season 4. 



masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if he wants to save Rory, then in theory the Doctor could just stop the explosion. I expect that will undo Amy meeting him, but that's probably how Rory will be saved.



Not sure how that would undo him meeting her, he crashed in her yard completely by an event unrelated to the cracks. He came back to pick her up because of an unrelated event. If they do this whole time fixing itself handwave like in season 3 it would be really lame, especially considering season 3 was far more messed up by the end than one person dying. 

Also, if him stopping the explosion brings back Rory, it brings back the Dalek memories and it brings back the Victorian Cybermen and it also brings all those Angels back to wipe out that planet. 

Seems like saving Rory comes with too great a cost if that's how it has to be done.


----------



## masamune1 (May 30, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not sure how that would undo him meeting her, he crashed in her yard completely by an event unrelated to the cracks. He came back to pick her up because of an unrelated event. If they do this whole time fixing itself handwave like in season 3 it would be really lame, especially considering season 3 was far more messed up by the end than one person dying.
> 
> Also, if him stopping the explosion brings back Rory, it brings back the Dalek memories and it brings back the Victorian Cybermen and it also brings all those Angels back to wipe out that planet.
> 
> Seems like saving Rory comes with too great a cost if that's how it has to be done.



That they've done it before is just one reason why  think they'll do it again. Though the main reason is that I think it has a fairy tail quality to it if all this happened to Amy in an another time- I've always had a feeling that Amy and the Doctor are going to part ways after this series, and a sense that she won't remember these adventures.

You can't know that the TARDIS crashing there was unrelated to the cracks- he just _happened_ to appear in the yard of a girl with a crack in her room? A girl who is hinted at being connected to these cracks somehow? No, I think they were meant to meet, and that Amy is the key to stopping all of this. I also think the Doctor is thinking this on some level.

Undoing the Cyberman and Dalek stuff would really just make things like they were at the start of the series, so it would'nt change much. I admit it would make erasing it all in the first place a bit pointless, but that would'nt be the first story thread in TV to meet that fate. Besides, only some of the cracks lead to the explosion from the TARDIS. Others lead to different points in time and space. The thing that is causing these cracks might not be the same as what caused the explosion, so undoing that might only affect the events that were erased by it, which includes Rory but may not include the Cybermen or Daleks.

Regardless, if stopping the explosion and undoing the series is out of the question, I'm still fairly certain that Rory will be saved by the Doctor tampering with time once he finds out whats causing these cracks, that Amy and the Doctor won't be hanging out again (for a while anyway) and that he might undo their meeting.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> That they've done it before is just one reason why  think they'll do it again. Though the main reason is that I think it has a fairy tail quality to it if all this happened to Amy in an another time- I've always had a feeling that Amy and the Doctor are going to part ways after this series, and a sense that she won't remember these adventures.
> 
> You can't know that the TARDIS crashing there was unrelated to the cracks- he just _happened_ to appear in the yard of a girl with a crack in her room? A girl who is hinted at being connected to these cracks somehow? No, I think they were meant to meet, and that Amy is the key to stopping all of this. I also think the Doctor is thinking this on some level.
> 
> ...



All of that makes a for a pretty horrible ending. Things being more public made it interesting. Also this show is at its best when they don't save everyone. Honestly people getting killed, need to just stay dead.

And the whole "not remembering the doctor thing" wreaks of season 4.


----------



## masamune1 (May 30, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> All of that makes a for a pretty horrible ending. Things being more public made it interesting. Also this show is at its best when they don't save everyone. Honestly people getting killed, need to just stay dead.
> 
> And the whole "not remembering the doctor thing" wreaks of season 4.



I never said I'm _glad_ they are going to kep bringing dead characters back (thogh Rory would'nt be high on my hit list); I'm just saying I fully expect it to happen. 

Yes it reaks of season 4. But it's what I think will happen. Much like Amy and Rory reaks of Mickey and Rose. Though I think if this happens to Amy it will be better than what happened to Catherine Tate.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I never said I'm _glad_ they are going to kep bringing dead characters back (thogh Rory would'nt be high on my hit list); I'm just saying I fully expect it to happen.
> 
> Yes it reaks of season 4. But it's what I think will happen. Much like Amy and Rory reaks of Mickey and Rose. Though I think if this happens to Amy it will be better than what happened to Catherine Tate.



I trust Moffat not to do that all over again, he's a pretty good writer and the series started suffering right after his stories stopped this season.


----------



## masamune1 (May 30, 2010)

I think you'll be a little dissapointed. This might not be his script but he's head writer so killing Rory and the stuff about the cracks would have been part of his design more than this two-parter. Which means Rory dying is probably part of something bigger. Plus, before Time of Angels none of his stories had _anyone_ being killed, so saving Rory would be true to form.

Besides, companions dying is fine by me (especially after RTs toyed with it so much, but never went through), but Rory's death does'nt have the neccesary impact. The fact that the cracks are to do with rewriting time hangs is a pretty obvious and easy way out of it, and the fact that Amy can't remember him undoes much of the emotion, especially since they were engaged (and he's "died" once already). They should be killing companions once in a while, but they should be doing it right.

*EDIT-* If you mean doing the "forget the Doctor" thing again, like I said it's not the first ground he's redone in this series. And just because it's _repetitive_ would'nt make it bad writing, if the execution is done right.


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2010)

Isn't a piece of Tardis from the future touching the Tardis from the past a bad thing?
.


----------



## masamune1 (May 30, 2010)

No. **


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 30, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Isn't a piece of Tardis from the future touching the Tardis from the past a bad thing?
> .



Consistency in Doctor Who?

lmfao


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I think you'll be a little dissapointed. This might not be his script but he's head writer so killing Rory and the stuff about the cracks would have been part of his design more than this two-parter. Which means Rory dying is probably part of something bigger. Plus, before Time of Angels none of his stories had _anyone_ being killed, so saving Rory would be true to form.
> 
> Besides, companions dying is fine by me (especially after RTs toyed with it so much, but never went through), but Rory's death does'nt have the neccesary impact. The fact that the cracks are to do with rewriting time hangs is a pretty obvious and easy way out of it, and the fact that Amy can't remember him undoes much of the emotion, especially since they were engaged (and he's "died" once already). They should be killing companions once in a while, but they should be doing it right.
> 
> *EDIT-* If you mean doing the "forget the Doctor" thing again, like I said it's not the first ground he's redone in this series. And just because it's _repetitive_ would'nt make it bad writing, if the execution is done right.




You seem pretty negative about it all. And they killed the girl in the Voyage of the Damned Episode, she was billed as Companion. 

And I am not sure what impact you're talking about, it seemed to have a pretty big impact until whatever that was happened to the Tardis and knocked them down. The Doctor has had so many deaths around him that he's sort of gotten used to it now. And I don't know if he will be all for messing with time to save someone after Waters on Mars.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 30, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> Just finished seeing *The Three Doctor*, god the 2nd is fucking hilarious.  All Doctors are Dane Cook next to him.
> 
> He saved the universe from a god like being who pretty much created as much of Time Lord civilization as Rassilon (more even) by annoying the shit out of him.
> 
> ...


----------



## masamune1 (May 30, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You seem pretty negative about it all. And they killed the girl in the Voyage of the Damned Episode, she was billed as Companion.
> 
> And I am not sure what impact you're talking about, *it seemed to have a pretty big impact until whatever that was happened to the Tardis and knocked them down.* The Doctor has had so many deaths around him that he's sort of gotten used to it now. And I don't know if he will be all for messing with time to save someone after Waters on Mars.



Exactly. The impact was negated almost right away because Amy forgot. His death will be lucky to get a mention the next episode.

Kylie Minogue does'nt count because she was only in one episode. The Doctor has yet to have a regular companion die. 

And I'm not negative. I don't regard things turning out this way to be that bad, if not that original. As for Mars, that was the Doctor messing with a fixed point in time, which Rory's death is not.


----------



## Tyrael (May 30, 2010)

My main gripe with The Three Doctors is they gave Omega god-like powers and then explained it by saying "because he is Omega". Dr Who does stretch it a lot with the science, but that just seemed lazy and a cop-out.

Still; some of the twists, the Second Doctor's awesomeness, the interactions between the Second and the Third and Omega's characterisation were all fairly impressive. 'twas a pretty cool serial.


----------



## T.D.A (May 30, 2010)

Moffat has hardly written any episodes, when does he get back in action?


----------



## masamune1 (May 30, 2010)

The last two episodes are his. The rest are done by other people.

There are only 4 episodes left. The Cybermen are looking like the main villains.


----------



## T.D.A (May 30, 2010)

So I'm guessing this series is taking a break for the WC?


----------



## masamune1 (May 30, 2010)

Maybe. Who knows? (no pun intended).


----------



## Huntress (May 30, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> My main gripe with The Three Doctors is they gave Omega god-like powers and then explained it by saying "because he is Omega". Dr Who does stretch it a lot with the science, but that just seemed lazy and a cop-out.
> 
> Still; some of the twists, the Second Doctor's awesomeness, the interactions between the Second and the Third and Omega's characterisation were all fairly impressive. 'twas a pretty cool serial.



I have several books about doc who (all the old stuff) and when i was younger i used to like looking at the pictures (i tore out the picture of a sonataran and made my sister eat it, i told her it was an egg) and one of the coolest things was Omega, he looked really badass and sinister with that mask.
It would be awesome if they brought him back, as long as they kept his mask, cause seriously, it was really cool.



T.D.A said:


> Moffat has hardly written any episodes, when does he get back in action?



Idk, but in a way, im sort of glad he hasnt written the majority of the episodes this season, because firstly, too much of anything ruins the thing, and secondly, i would be worried he would feel too much under pressure and write some shitty episodes, which would be unfair for both him and us.



masamune1 said:


> The last two episodes are his. The rest are done by other people.
> 
> There are only 4 episodes left. The Cybermen are looking like the main villains.



Oh man... i mean, the cybermen are creepy but they never feel like main villains to me.

Personally, i would like to see abit more abstract meanace in doc who. Stuff like the doctor having to save a planet from a black hole or a sun going supernova or something.
My mother bought this book which is all about the Hubble telescope thing in space, the book has amazing photos but it also breifly explains the pictures; like theres this gas cloud that is 71 trillion MILES long.
i mean, physics is amazing and what i like is that its completely unbiased and u cant reason with it.
A black hole will swallow everything, u cant beg it to stop or do some clever talking to make it change its mind.
I feel a few episodes of the doc battling physics itself would not only be educational but it would also show us the docotors amazing intelligence, which he can put to good use.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> I have several books about doc who (all the old stuff) and when i was younger i used to like looking at the pictures (i tore out the picture of a sonataran and made my sister eat it, i told her it was an egg) and one of the coolest things was Omega, he looked really badass and sinister with that mask.
> It would be awesome if they brought him back, as long as they kept his mask, cause seriously, it was really cool.
> 
> 
> ...



Black holes aren't actually as dangerous as you would think if you know where it is to begin with. The funny thing is that the Time Lords invented them, so the Doctor should have little problem dealing with it. 

I hope the Cybermen aren't back, I don't know why they would be. They're plans aren't usually complex.

1. Find people 
2. Cybernize
3. ??????
4. Profit


----------



## masamune1 (May 30, 2010)

They are back. They were in the trailer for this series. And there is a 1/3 chance of them being in the finale since there are only 3 stories left. Or there would be if they were'nt long established villains who aer'nt likely to be wasted on a single episode. Plus, the Van Gogh trailer one makes no mention of them.

The old Cybermen usually had more complex plans. At least, they focused less on adding to their numbers than on eliminating threats or trying to increase their power.


----------



## Huntress (May 30, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Black holes aren't actually as dangerous as you would think if you know where it is to begin with. The funny thing is that the Time Lords invented them, so the Doctor should have little problem dealing with it.
> 
> I hope the Cybermen aren't back, I don't know why they would be. They're plans aren't usually complex.
> 
> ...



:lol about the cyberplans!

and maybe not black holes but theres thousands of different physic catastrophes that could happen, to have the doc battle 2 or 3 a season would be interesting.
He could even just show the companion something (doc: hey amy, look, a star becoming a white dwarf. not something one sees every day eh?
amy: wow cool *they then land on a planet and do their usual adventure shit*)
it would be a nice use of special effects, and i know if i was in a spaceship, i would love to see things like that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> They are back. They were in the trailer for this series. And there is a 1/3 chance of them being in the finale since there are only 3 stories left. Or there would be if they were'nt long established villains who aer'nt likely to be wasted on a single episode. Plus, the Van Gogh trailer one makes no mention of them.



I would rather the Sontarans than them (or pretty much anyone, even Daleks).



PaperAngel said:


> :lol about the cyberplans!
> 
> and maybe not black holes but theres thousands of different physic catastrophes that could happen, to have the doc battle 2 or 3 a season would be interesting.
> He could even just show the companion something (doc: hey amy, look, a star becoming a white dwarf. not something one sees every day eh?
> ...



Yeah that would be nice to see more of that. I kind of wish that they would treat the TARDIS like a ship and less like an elevator.


----------



## masamune1 (May 30, 2010)

Tough. It's them.

And I was wrong about Amy. She's returning for the next series.


----------



## Tyrael (May 30, 2010)

Ever since they steered attention away from the shadowy and ominous things that seemed to surround her family (parents missing, aunt...who knows?) and focussed on her relationship/wedding, it was pretty obvious Amy has another series. They are doing what RTD didn't do for Rose: give her a new, clear story arc to be explored in a second season.



PaperAngel said:


> I have several books about doc who (all the old stuff) and when i was younger i used to like looking at the pictures (i tore out the picture of a sonataran and made my sister eat it, i told her it was an egg) and one of the coolest things was Omega, he looked really badass and sinister with that mask.
> It would be awesome if they brought him back, as long as they kept his mask, cause seriously, it was really cool.



Any figure that is revered by the Doctor is made pretty badass by default. If they could find a good way to bring him back, that would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Tough. It's them.
> 
> And I was wrong about Amy. She's returning for the next series.


You seem pretty sure of yourself for a person who goes right after that and says they're wrong about something else. 

And it could be old footage or a trick, American shows do it all the time.


----------



## masamune1 (May 30, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You seem pretty sure of yourself for a person who goes right after that and says they're wrong about something else.
> 
> And it could be old footage or a trick, American shows do it all the time.



It's not old footage. This isn't America.

Amy was a theory. This is based on hard evidence.

Also Moffat said the main series monster was in the first episode, but not in it's "conventional form". So it's definitely something we've seen before, at least.



Tyrael said:


> Any figure that is revered by the Doctor is made pretty badass by default. If they could find a good way to bring him back, that would be pretty awesome.



They could bring him back looking like the 5th Doctor, like he was when he died.


----------



## Tyrael (May 30, 2010)

I really need to stop throwing the word obvious around so much. Makes me sound like a bit of an asshole.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2010)

The main monster is the cracks or somehow the TARDIS.

I think what would be really bad ass and would explain the Rory thing and the stupid Cybermen being around is if the things eaten by the cracks are taken to some other place and all appear in that place, which would mean the Cybermen would be there because they vanished into one of the cracks. Also would make sense as to why Rory would be there. 

And it would mean those soldiers will be back, as will a shit load of Angels and other fun things.


----------



## masamune1 (May 30, 2010)

The cracks are caused by an explosion and somehow relates to the Pandorica opening, whatever that is. Someone or something caused the cracks, caused the explosion, and opened the Pandorica, and may be trying to rewrite Time. The Cybermen fit that role.

Though your idea really is badass.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> The cracks are caused by an explosion and somehow relates to the Pandorica opening, whatever that is. Someone or something caused the cracks, caused the explosion, and opened the Pandorica, and may be trying to rewrite Time. The Cybermen fit that role.
> 
> Though your idea really is badass.



I think it would cost too much to have all that stuff running around. Cybermen and Angels and some of the daleks and possibly more things would be kind of high budget though I guess Season Four's finale was pretty expensive too. 

Why would Cybermen rewrite time? And how did they get the tech? I could see them breaking time by trying to punch out of the void again or something. But I think the rewriting time is an accident. 

Also I think I know why the Doctor didn't get eaten by the crack, he's probably too heavy to easily get sucked in because of age or importance to time lines.


----------



## masamune1 (May 30, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think it would cost too much to have all that stuff running around. Cybermen and Angels and some of the daleks and possibly more things would be kind of high budget though I guess Season Four's finale was pretty expensive too.
> 
> Why would Cybermen rewrite time? And how did they get the tech? I could see them breaking time by trying to punch out of the void again or something. But I think the rewriting time is an accident.
> 
> Also I think I know why the Doctor didn't get eaten by the crack, he's probably too heavy to easily get sucked in because of age or importance to time lines.



I can think of any number of reasons the Cybermen would rewrite time. Rewriting time would further their goal of survival- they could change history so that they numbered in the billions, inhabitated multiple worlds, eliminated every threat to themselves etc.

I imagine that rewriting time is a feature of the Pandorica. I imagine the Cybermen found it and tried to use it, with good or bad results depending on the reason for the cracks and the explosion of the TARDIS. Escaping the void should have nothing to do with it since they've done it before with no ill effects to time, and besides it's what they did last time. It also does'nt explain this Pandorica stuff. I think these Cybermen will probably be survivors from the Victorian time or maybe Canary Wharf.

Or maybe the Pandorica was in the void.


----------



## T.D.A (May 30, 2010)

Rory isn't coming back.


----------



## masamune1 (May 30, 2010)

He'll be back.

Actually, I think Amy is the one who opens the Pandorica. Probably a chance to save Rory, which is why the cracks seem to be following her (even if they are also showing up elsewhere). The Cybermen I imagine will be looking for it, or maybe they need to manipulate her into opening it for them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> Rory isn't coming back.


I don't think he is either, if I have to deal with him for another season I'm going to die. 

Although I wish his death had been more horrible.

And if he does come back it would be funny if Amy couldn't remember him at all, like he was just stuck outside of memory.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 30, 2010)

If the Pandorica  box is open to rewrite time,wouldn't it mean that a certain powerful time lock is also removed?.

Fraction Paradox are also good as villains(old man founder Omega became evil).


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Time  Society of Gallifrey (aka Time Lords and Time Ladies)has to bring  back,makes everyone running away.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2010)

You're assuming a lot about motive and whats actually going on to guess that is all what's happening.


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2010)

God masa you really do like the Cybermen don't you? 

*Spoiler*: __ 




They will be in the finale that's obvious but so will many other, including the Daleks. A sort of leak I guess about the last ep:



> An alleged leaked Radio Times episode guide for episodes 12 and 13 includes the quote, "There was a goblin. Or a trickster, or a warrior. A nameless, terrible thing, soaked in the blood of a billion galaxies. The most feared being in all the cosmos. Nothing could stop it, or hold it, or reason with it -- one day it would just drop out of the sky and tear down your world."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> God masa you really do like the Cybermen don't you?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I don't know why he has a hardon for cybermen, they're probably my least favorite of the main enemies thus far. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems I might have been right. I am guessing these things are all headed to the day of Amy's wedding.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 30, 2010)

Didn't the Doctor said his own marriages were rubbish?:ho


----------



## Castiel (May 31, 2010)

Schizophrenically jumping around old series.

HOLY SHIT

First thing the Sixth Doctor does upon regenerating is start choking his companion


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2010)

Sounds like my kind of guy, show her who's boss.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2010)

My friend TSS28 on here called me and noticed a weird thing in this episode. Basically if you look at the Eleventh hour where he rubs the crack on the wall and compare it to the flash back from Cold Blood, he rubs the crack a different way. It might something significant and it might be something to do with Amy's memories being altered or wrong.

Which would explain the second Doctor coming back and telling her she had to remember how things occurred. He figured all of this out.


----------



## masamune1 (May 31, 2010)

I do like the Cybermen but my posts have been about that I am pretty sure they are the main villains, not whether I want that or not. I think the Cybermen have a lot of potential but have'nt truly lived up to it yet.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> My friend TSS28 on here called me and noticed a weird thing in this episode. Basically if you look at the Eleventh hour where he rubs the crack on the wall and compare it to the flash back from Cold Blood, he rubs the crack a different way. It might something significant and it might be something to do with Amy's memories being altered or wrong.
> 
> Which would explain the second Doctor coming back and telling her she had to remember how things occurred. He figured all of this out.



I think in the last episode the Doctor said something about trying to help Amy remember that time. Meaning that there was no second Doctor.


----------



## Tyrael (May 31, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I think the Cybermen have a lot of potential but have'nt truly lived up to it yet.



I don't agree with you on much Masa, but this I agree with 100%. Cybermen, and even Daleks, have been something of a disappointment in the new Who.


----------



## Damaris (May 31, 2010)

tell me i wasn't the only person who came out of that episode thinking "i want to slap ambrose repeatedly in the face"?


----------



## Tyrael (May 31, 2010)

Ambrose was pretty well done - her actions were contemptible but her motives were understandable. People, under extreme stress, are stupid. It was the theme in Midnight and to a lesser extent here. It's arguable how much her actions really changed - that Silurian woman still would have attempted a coup and tried to kill them, and the fact that the drill was on again did help facilitate their escape.

Despite all this I, too, wanted to knock some sense into her.

It was one of the best things about the two parter - most of the characters were better rounded than your average new Who throwaway protagonists. Even the evil Silurian had a moment where we saw her show sorrow, as opposed to faceless evilness.


----------



## Castiel (May 31, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sounds like my kind of guy, show her who's boss.



He went up to the producers and said 'I want to be the darker edgier Doctor', then as a fuck you they made him wear this



and kept the darker tone


----------



## masamune1 (May 31, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> I don't agree with you on much Masa, but this I agree with 100%. Cybermen, and even Daleks, have been something of a disappointment in the new Who.



Well, actually, I was also thinking of the old Cybermen- though they were better than these alternate ones. The Daleks have a couple of duds but they do come across as much more powerful than the original series, even if the general tone of their episodes is lighter than it used to be. I don't think they've had it as bad as the Cybermen, who are actually weaker and have never had a really, really good story.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I do like the Cybermen but my posts have been about that I am pretty sure they are the main villains, not whether I want that or not. I think the Cybermen have a lot of potential but have'nt truly lived up to it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I think in the last episode the Doctor said something about trying to help Amy remember that time. Meaning that there was no second Doctor.



 I don't think he said anything at all about it, and she did forget the daleks, so that could easily be what he meant if he did say that. I am pretty sure there was a second doctor, its pretty blatant and if its not, its badly out of character and a huge goof with the jacket being back.


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2010)

the reason Amy can't remember the Dalek and the Cybermen invasion is probably becase the Doctor blew up his own tardis in order to take them all out of the universe, erasing them from history completely much like what has happened to Rory right now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> the reason Amy can't remember the Dalek and the Cybermen invasion is probably becase the Doctor blew up his own tardis in order to take them all out of the universe, erasing them from history completely much like what has happened to Rory right now.


It seems like there might be something else though, not sure what it is but it seems that something else happened here to make  people forget. Like maybe Amy doesn't remember because she was near the crack. 

There's other little things this series that seem wrong. 

But in all honesty, if there wasn't two doctors, I would expect Moffat to address it the way he did questions about Rory's name badge.


----------



## T.D.A (May 31, 2010)

Rory's name badge was explained?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> Rory's name badge was explained?


There's something wrong with the date on it, it seems that Moffat said it was an honest mistake, if you look on the wiki it was talking about how he said no one checked it and it was just a mistake.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 1, 2010)

Too much writer block for the Moff.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 1, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Well, actually, I was also thinking of the old Cybermen- though they were better than these alternate ones. The Daleks have a couple of duds but they do come across as much more powerful than the original series, even if the general tone of their episodes is lighter than it used to be. I don't think they've had it as bad as the Cybermen, who are actually weaker and have never had a really, really good story.



The problem with the Dalek episodes is that they have always felt like a monster of the week. It'd always be "oh, the Daleks again, I wonder how he will beat them now". Only the first episode of new Who to involve the one Dalek felt like it was a genuine threat. The most recent episode kinda of counteracted the monster of the week thing by having the Daleks win, but super sentai Daleks are gonna be hard to swallow.

Cybermen seem to be there for their camp value more than anything else. I've enjoyed most of their episodes, but felt something was being wasted.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 1, 2010)

Season finale isn't cybermen as the main threat. It just doesn't make sense nor does it seem like something they would be doing.


----------



## Bart (Jun 1, 2010)

*Big Spoilers*


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Doctor seems to be partaking in a ceremony at Stone Henge full of Roman Soldiers. We can see the back of somebody's head, and, it's probably just my wishful thinking, but I swear that's Rory's hair! 

THERE IS A DALEK and a Judoon in the background as the Doctor is carried off into some advanced looking futuristic building. 

*Doctor Who Magazine #421*
_Enjoy it while you can, Doctor! The Pandorica is opening! The last of the Time Lords shall fall, and every star with him..._


----------



## Catterix (Jun 1, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> The problem with the Dalek episodes is that they have always felt like a monster of the week. It'd always be "oh, the Daleks again, I wonder how he will beat them now". Only the first episode of new Who to involve the one Dalek felt like it was a genuine threat. The most recent episode kinda of counteracted the monster of the week thing by having the Daleks win, but super sentai Daleks are gonna be hard to swallow.
> 
> Cybermen seem to be there for their camp value more than anything else. I've enjoyed most of their episodes, but felt something was being wasted.



Mind you, I always felt like that with the old series too. The Daleks were rarely ever a surprised, both they and the Master just kept popping up for random reasons, and seemed to be behind almost any menacing scheme. Really lost all sense of threat for me.

That's the same in many ways with the NewWho Daleks, I feel that if we hadn't had "Evolution of the Daleks" which felt a fairly unnecessary double parter, they might still have that zing every now and again, but as it is, I expect them. I can see why EOTD happened; it moved the "Dalek Plot" of seasons 1-4 on, and allowed Martha to know about them, but at the same time, it was a great example of; "really random bad things happening = Daleks".


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 1, 2010)

I think the Daleks were far worse "Monsters of the Week" in the original series than the new one. Now, their status and the Doctor's attitude to them has changed dramatically. They are now major threats and most of their appearances end with their utter or near-utter annihilation because they are such a threat, something the old series never did, an now the Doctor truly fears and loaths them. Three of their showings have them as the end-of-series Big Bads and in one they more or less culminated 5 seasons worth of story arcs. 

The Daleks now are on a completely different level than the Daleks of old. Even at their most basic they can fly through space, time travel independently, comprehend the internet, and are just generally more formidabble than the older ones. Every one of them is meant to be as dangerous as that lone Dalek in _Dalek_, and really the series has done nothing to contradict that. 

Cybermen, in contrast, have been downgraded. Time was a handful of Cybermen could threaten entire worlds; now entire armies are beaten. They deserve a good showing and are long overdue.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Season finale isn't cybermen as the main threat. *It just doesn't make sense nor does it seem like something they would be doing.*



Yes it does.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2010)

I want Omega, badly


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 1, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Yes it does.



Seriously it doesn't we could just as soon assume that everyone is going to be there considering all the information we've gotten thus far. And I am guessing they are around, but not the main villain. I mean shit we just had Cybermen in the Christmas Special.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 1, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> I want Omega, badly



who doesn't(to the doc a lesson).:ho


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Seriously it doesn't we could just as soon assume that everyone is going to be there considering all the information we've gotten thus far. And I am guessing they are around, but not the main villain. I mean shit we just had Cybermen in the Christmas Special.



You said it does'nt sound like the kind of thing they would be doing- it is.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 1, 2010)

You do realise that Moffat has made misleading trailers before? The trailer for the final episode of Jeckyll was pretty much a massive red herring.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> You said it does'nt sound like the kind of thing they would be doing- it is.



Horrible logic. 



Tyrael said:


> You do realise that Moffat has made misleading trailers before? The trailer for the final episode of Jeckyll was pretty much a massive red herring.



Yeah I said that before and the answer I got was "THIS ISN'T AN AMERICAN SHOW!!!!" 

Oh and look:


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Horrible logic.



The fact that it is the kind of thing they would do?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> The fact that it is the kind of thing they would do?


Unexpected is different from the kind of thing they wouldn't do. 

They wouldn't have Amy get raped, it would be unexpected, for say, the Doctor to run into his grand daughter.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 2, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Cybermen, in contrast, have been downgraded. Time was a handful of Cybermen could threaten entire worlds; now entire armies are beaten. They deserve a good showing and are long overdue.



They were just cheesy. Invincible robots walking around in aluminium foil with a sole weakness to gold. They'd not fit in the new Who, hence their reinvention.

The Pandorica finale would be best with either no visible enemy at all a l? the fourth season's Midnight, or a completely new and self-contained enemy specific to the two-parter a l? The End of Time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2010)

Forgot to say this earlier, but no one ever said why Prisoner 0 was in jail, perhaps its something that happens in the finale that puts him in jail?


----------



## Femme fatale (Jun 2, 2010)

I want Rory back ;___;

I hope he's not actually dead  Everyone seems to ship 11/Amy but I like Rory/Amy. He really loves her, it's sweet ;____; And he's such a nice guy...

... It's not real Caitlin. Shut up.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Unexpected is different from the kind of thing they wouldn't do.
> 
> They wouldn't have Amy get raped, it would be unexpected, for say, the Doctor to run into his grand daughter.



I have no idea what you're talking about.



Lyra said:


> They were just cheesy. Invincible robots walking around in aluminium foil with a sole weakness to gold. They'd not fit in the new Who, hence their reinvention.



They needed a revamp, but the one they got isn't that good. The old ones had considerably more advanced technology, and could threaten a planet with a handful of troopers. And they did'nt have Buzz Lightyear feet.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Forgot to say this earlier, but no one ever said why Prisoner 0 was in jail, perhaps its something that happens in the finale that puts him in jail?



I don't think he is relevant. He's just another alien who escaped through one of the rips in time and space; like the bug vampire things. He was in jail because he was a criminal- nothing ties him to the Doctor or any special relationship with whats going on.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2010)

Femme fatale said:


> I want Rory back ;___;
> 
> I hope he's not actually dead  Everyone seems to ship 11/Amy but I like Rory/Amy. He really loves her, it's sweet ;____; And he's such a nice guy...
> 
> ... It's not real Caitlin. Shut up.


God I hope he's dead and gone, I was sick of him in Eleventh Hour and they kept him around far too long as it is.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 2, 2010)

nah Rory was funny.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> nah Rory was funny.


Only because the Doctor poked fun at him, K9 was funny but I doubt you'd want to have to deal with the thing moving all slow and being practically useless.


----------



## vervex (Jun 3, 2010)

Just want to say that I recently started watching Doctor Who. I'm a big fan of the Eleventh I must admit. He makes the show so fun! And he's cute. Oh well 
I'm currently watching Series 1. In order to understand more the history behind the current Doctor Who. I'm not a big fan of Eccleston until now.



Femme fatale said:


> I want Rory back ;___;
> 
> I hope he's not actually dead  Everyone seems to ship 11/Amy but I like Rory/Amy. He really loves her, it's sweet ;____; And he's such a nice guy...
> 
> ... It's not real Caitlin. Shut up.



Rory seemed like a really nice guy but he's very lame. I understand why a girl would want him; he's caring, loving, stable. He'd make a girl feel secure financially and emotionally. But he's boring. You see it in Amy's Choice. Even though it was the Doctor's mind torturing the lovers, Rory was enjoying the village. I would have shot myself 10 times in the head by the end of the dream if I would have been Amy, ahah. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> God I hope he's dead and gone, I was sick of him in Eleventh Hour and they kept him around far too long as it is.



I'm pretty sure he'll be back. As I said, I'm not very knowledgeable in the Doctor Who universe (yet... ask me again in 2-3 weeks and I'll be fresh with tons of information!) but TV shows don't usually kill important characters like that. Amy will end up remembering him and crying. I think that when they will fix the crack, everybody it has swallowed into oblivion will be brought back to life.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 3, 2010)

vervex said:


> Just want to say that I recently started watching Doctor Who. I'm a big fan of the Eleventh I must admit. He makes the show so fun! And he's cute. Oh well
> I'm currently watching Series 1. In order to understand more the history behind the current Doctor Who. I'm not a big fan of Eccleston until now.
> 
> 
> ...


My problem is that they bring back characters too much and make it seem like its just meaningless to get worried. 

That's the best thing about Torchwood, they will just kill someone out right.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]8htMWfgl10U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 3, 2010)

Ha I watch that guy too


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 3, 2010)

I have so much Doctor Who Art and sutff, people seem to like it:


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2010)

found this and it perfectly sums up my sense of surprise in this sticking


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 3, 2010)

Rory is gay with the Dalek! 

Okay here's the chain of events:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 3, 2010)

, that's epic.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes its real...


----------



## Velocity (Jun 3, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


>



Am I the only one who thinks there's far too much facial detail on those two? The artist makes them look old, even. Everythin' else is epic and beautiful, but the faces needed less detail.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 3, 2010)

Doctor looks fine in both, Amy's face in the one is messed up on the chin.


----------



## vervex (Jun 4, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Am I the only one who thinks there's far too much facial detail on those two? The artist makes them look old, even. Everythin' else is epic and beautiful, but the faces needed less detail.



First one is fine, second looks too wrinkly because of the lines. But the detail found in both is still amazing and deserves praise.

edit: As I said last night, I'm watching Series 1 right now... I'm almost half way through now. And seriously, Eccleston should win an award for his shitty acting. Even Piper (Rose Tyler) which I don't like isn't as bad as he is! Every episode of this Series 1 is a pain to watch, a torture!! ARG!!


edit2:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 4, 2010)

Did I post this yet?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2010)

Okay the Dalek one was pretty awesome


----------



## Castiel (Jun 4, 2010)

You know I gotta say the army guy's last words were great

"I think you've known me at my best"


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 4, 2010)

He was'nt army. He was a priest.

Which I believe makes him slightly more badass.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah they were some kind of space army church thing, which kind of reminds me of some type of Doctor Who/ D&D thing.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 4, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> He was'nt army. He was a priest.
> 
> Which I believe makes him slightly more badass.



Soldier Priests


----------



## vervex (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm reaching the end of Series 1 and seriously... Eccleston sucks ass.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2010)

vervex said:


> I'm reaching the end of Series 1 and seriously... Eccleston sucks ass.


He's my least favorite of the three, but I didn't dislike him that much.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2010)

He was great but I hated them burning a whole doctor on such a short term doctor.

His decision from what I hear.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> He was great but I hated them burning a whole doctor on such a short term doctor.
> 
> His decision from what I hear.


He didn't want to be typecast. I didn't really mind that because we got Tennant out of the deal.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 5, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> He was great but I hated them burning a whole doctor on such a short term doctor.
> 
> His decision from what I hear.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He didn't want to be typecast. I didn't really mind that because we got Tennant out of the deal.



We've gotten conflicting info on that one actually.

It is true, that Eccleston didn't want to get typecast, but that's posssibly _why_ he went for the 9th Doctor because they'd already decided to have him last 1 season.

From what I've heard, Russel T Davies wanted to give the kids a full Doctor Who Experience in one season, so including all sorts of time travel, Daleks, the problems of messing with timelines, etc. and including a regeneration.

I've also heard rumours that Eccleston hated working on the show and wanted to leave, but that's clearly bullshit as the episodes had been written before the show went into filming.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2010)

Catterix said:


> We've gotten conflicting info on that one actually.
> 
> It is true, that Eccleston didn't want to get typecast, but that's posssibly _why_ he went for the 9th Doctor because they'd already decided to have him last 1 season.
> 
> ...


That does make sense, I think a second season with him would have sucked even harder.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He didn't want to be typecast. I didn't really mind that because we got Tennant out of the deal.


Can't argue against that.



Catterix said:


> We've gotten conflicting info on that one actually.
> 
> It is true, that Eccleston didn't want to get typecast, but that's posssibly _why_ he went for the 9th Doctor because they'd already decided to have him last 1 season.
> 
> ...



Hmm. Well, maybe so. Still think he was great, so no problem there.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2010)

This girl has a lot of Doctor Who art. But look its a little naked Romana: 



And an angry bride Donna:


And Jenny and the Doctor:
*Spoiler*: __ 








And an Angel:


Its ridiculous how much Doctor Who stuff gets posted on Deviant Art...until you look up Sonic and Naruto art.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah I stopped reading it when I started watching FMA again, I couldn't believe I had tried to force myself to follow it so long.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 5, 2010)

James Corden!!! bitches


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow, this might have been my favorite episode this season. At least as a standalone one. And it looks like it could be cybermen next time .


----------



## Femme fatale (Jun 5, 2010)

James Cordon.


....


Why God, WHY!?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2010)

Who is James Cordon?


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 5, 2010)

He's a British comedian; he's the guy the Doctor is lodging with.


----------



## Femme fatale (Jun 5, 2010)

He's a crap douchebag, that's what he is.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2010)

Ah, never heard of him I don't think. But that's cool I guess. We're almost to the end


----------



## Huntress (Jun 5, 2010)

That was a good episode, the guy who played van gogh was amazing. 
When that monster died, the doctor said it was speaking, and it said it was afraid. thats like when Bob (angel bob) died, the angels said he died afraid.
Also, whats with van gogh being able to sense the loss of rory? considering hes been wiped from existance, and all that talk about marrying amy, and then hes like "amy ur crying, i sense ur loss" and shes all wtf but its like he can see two universes at once.
This indicates rory may return... but the doc should have talked to him more about it, cause i bet van gogh could have been the key to why the cracks appear etc.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> That was a good episode, the guy who played van gogh was amazing.
> When that monster died, the doctor said it was speaking, and it said it was afraid. thats like when Bob (angel bob) died, the angels said he died afraid.
> Also, whats with van gogh being able to sense the loss of rory? considering hes been wiped from existance, and all that talk about marrying amy, and then hes like "amy ur crying, i sense ur loss" and shes all wtf but its like he can see two universes at once.
> This indicates rory may return... but the doc should have talked to him more about it, cause i bet van gogh could have been the key to why the cracks appear etc.


No cracks this time either, which is odd. 

And it wouldn't be the first time someone sensed something weird in someone. Like the guy who said he sensed something of the Wolf in Rose. Although I don't get her crying, maybe Van Gough is something of a special type of person who can just see the truth of things. The scenes at the end were really touching though.

This episode seemed to be all about sight.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2010)

"Where are you staying?"

"You're so kind!"


----------



## vervex (Jun 5, 2010)

Love Vincent and the Doctor! Great episode that made my heart melt! I loved the performance of the guy who did Gogh 

As for Rory, if COURSE he'll come back. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2010)

I really don't want to see him on screen again and I wish they'd stop all this people coming back from the dead BS in like every show I watch.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2010)

The Grand Moff has made his decision, live with it or be forced to watch Eclipse


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> The Grand Moff has made his decision, live with it or be forced to watch Eclipse


Well he said officially the character wouldn't return, which is why I am hoping they stick to that. It was such an annoying character and boring on top of that. They need to bring Jack back .


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2010)

It's called lying, showrunner do it all the time to hide plot twists.

But in any case we will see won't we?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2010)

seeing the origin of the Starry Night made me go daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawww


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> It's called lying, showrunner do it all the time to hide plot twists.
> 
> But in any case we will see won't we?


They typically don't lie, usually they just say something like they can't comment or nothing at all. I don't think they lie most of the time.

Edit: I just realized what might happen and if I am right I am going to be pissed.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2010)

Again, live by the words of the Grand Moff or we will make you watch Eclipse over and over again.


also I literally got a chill up my spine when Vincent walked into the museum exhibit.

edit: oh god the look on the museum guy's face when he pieces it together


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> Again, live by the words of the Grand Moff or we will make you watch Eclipse over and over again.



I'm going to voluntarily watch it twice anyway. 

And I am going by his words which is what has me scared. Of course my theory involves later episode promos


*Spoiler*: __ 



From what I can remember he said no more Rory, he said nothing of the actor. Well they keep saying this stuff about a love that spans a millennia so I think its going to be that there's some kind of other Rory like figure who's from another time she meets that's played by Rory's actor or something.







Third Doctor said:


> also I literally got a chill up my spine when Vincent walked into the museum exhibit


Yeah, I teared up watching him see all the people looking at his work.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2010)

yes but would you voluntarily watch it 5 times?


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 6, 2010)

The episode was written by Richard Curtis, of course it would be good.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 6, 2010)

> Lady Gaga is reportedly being lined up to star in Doctor Who.
> 
> According to the Daily Star, the BBC wants to sign up the singer, 24, to play a villain in the series.
> 
> ...



              .


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 6, 2010)

Why is the Doctor going to Venice and museums?  Shouldn't he deal with those big scary cracks in space and time?


----------



## TDM (Jun 6, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> edit: oh god the look on the museum guy's face when he pieces it together


I love me some Bill Nighy.

On a related note - holy shit, he was originally considered for the role of the Ninth Doctor.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jun 6, 2010)

Does anyone have any links to the full "Vincent and The Doctor" episode?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 6, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Why is the Doctor going to Venice and museums?  Shouldn't he deal with those big scary cracks in space and time?



He feels guilty about what happened to Rory and is doing everything Amy wants for the immidiate future.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 6, 2010)

You know the van gogh thing isn't over, in fact next episode....*spoilers*


----------



## Castiel (Jun 6, 2010)

Full description for the two part finale from the DW wiki



> A Van Gogh painting ferried across thousands of years, communicating a disturbing prophecy to the Doctor, a message on the oldest cliff-face in the universe and a love that lasts a thousand years. In 102 AD England, Romans receive a surprise visit from Cleopatra. Nearby, Stonehenge conceals the Pandorica, a prison-box of legend. As it slowly unlocks from the inside, terrible forces gather in the heavens above. The fates are drawing close around the TARDIS – is this the day the Doctor falls? But there is just one certainty: Silence will fall...





> The cracks are meeting, and silence has fallen. The Doctor and friends face the ultimate challenge as secrets are revealed and the true power emerges. Whilst the Doctor discovers a message, Amy faces a great terror. Is this the day the Doctor falls?


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 6, 2010)

This fairy tale love story thats been mentioned a few times, it must be Amy and Rory, considering everything so far this season


----------



## Castiel (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah that's what I'm guessing too.

But River will be in the finale, and their love literally goes through time


----------



## Huntress (Jun 6, 2010)

A love story thats lasted over a 1000 years? That would fit amy and rory if rory is lurking as a roman.
River and the docs relationship is harder to measure, time wise.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't think River and the Doctor were in love, that seems like something they want you to assume.


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2010)

Is it just me or does this season seem to have too many Earth based episodes? I kinda like when Doctor Who does its own thing and invents entire planets and cultures.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 7, 2010)

I think they like using a lot of Earth-based episodes when they introduce a new Doctor, probably to make him easier to connect to. Eccleston and Tennant both had too many Earth stories, though the other thing is that the new series cheats a bit and has a lot of Earth stories that are'nt technically on "Earth"- Ecclestons only non-Earth stories were set on space stations that orbited Earth, while Tennants first season featured things like "New Earth", and a two-parter set on an alternate Earth.

Same with Matt Smiths run, since _Amy's Choice_ was technically not set on Earth either as that was all a dream, the Dalek one had a bit in space while the Silurians lived in an alien world that happened to be under our planet. So really, the 11th Doctor has had about as many Earth stories as the 10th and 9th in their debuts, if you bear in mind these blurry ones.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 7, 2010)

Corran said:


> Is it just me or does this season seem to have too many Earth based episodes? I kinda like when Doctor Who does its own thing and invents entire planets and cultures.



Yes I would prefer that too, but I think they do mostly earth based ones due to budget constraints.
It annoys me how almost everything that happens in the universe seems to be connected to earth, despite the fact we are not part of the intergalactic community yet - surely some enterprising aliens would sell us some spaceships or something? Yet still we are in the dark ages when it comes to space travel.
So yes, I am assuming its lack of money thats the cause.

Wasn't one of the very old series completely earth based for its season, I think it was the third doctor? (not too sure which one), cause the doctor was exiled by the other time lords and he was forced to stay on earth as punishment.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 7, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> Wasn't one of the very old series completely earth based for its season, I think it was the third doctor? (not too sure which one), cause the doctor was exiled by the other time lords and he was forced to stay on earth as punishment.


Yeah, I forgot which Doctor, but that was when he had the yellow car. The TARDIS didn't work and it was actually one of the first times he saw the Sirulians.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 7, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> Yes I would prefer that too, but I think they do mostly earth based ones due to budget constraints.
> It annoys me how almost everything that happens in the universe seems to be connected to earth, despite the fact we are not part of the intergalactic community yet - surely some enterprising aliens would sell us some spaceships or something? Yet still we are in the dark ages when it comes to space travel.
> So yes, I am assuming its lack of money thats the cause.
> 
> Wasn't one of the very old series completely earth based for its season, I think it was the third doctor? (not too sure which one), cause the doctor was exiled by the other time lords and he was forced to stay on earth as punishment.



Yes, that was the 3rd Doctor. It was more than one season, though, and funnily enough he still managed to get off Earth pretty often anyway. 

A lot of the monsters are built around Earth and it's understandable why they keep coming back. Silurians and Sea Devils obviously come from Earth, the Cybermen need humans to replicate and survive, and the Daleks and the Master have more or less have personal reasons- to torment the Doctor because he keeps coming here, and to avenge losses they sustained. The Daleks also are supposed to be more or less the opposite of humanity and, more than the Doctor, we represent everything the Daleks are'nt. See they keep coming back to us for that and the Doctor.

But yeah, that's only the main monsters. There not a lot of reason why very single one has to keep showing up on Earth. I still think it's just supposed to keep us more connected to the story, plus the main story arcs keep revolving around it. I don't think budget has much to do with it since the old series had no trouble putting the Doctor on every other planet, and if you compare Eccelston's run to pretty much every series after it's obvious the budget has skyrocketed.  Mone is'nt the issue- just a lack of imagination.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 7, 2010)

I doubt its a lack of imagination, I just think that they figure people will identify with Earth more and the danger seems more immediate when Earth is involved. Even most of the alien planets are in some way connected to Humans. I mean there is a hell of a lot of imagination in some of the Earth episodes. Empty Child was masterfully done and the only non-Earth Episodes I remember liking much were Satan Pit and Midnight.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 7, 2010)

That is the lack of imagination. Making alien worlds into something relatable while still keeping it's otherworldliness would be more creative than relying constantly on humanity and Earth. I'd say the reason you generally like the Earth-based stories more is because the vast majority of them are set on Earth, or sometimes an alternate Earth in one form or another. And most alien episodes usually feature lots and lots of humans anyway.

_Time of Angels_ was a good non-Earth based story. _Waters of Mars_ was'nt bad either. Still, I wish we saw more alien life and not so many humans.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 7, 2010)

making the Silurians more humanlike was stupid


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah. It undermined the whole point of them.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 7, 2010)

The trouble with so many humans/earth episodes is that it makes the universe seem small and limited. A show that has all of time and space at it's disposal is really missing potential when it relies so heavily on one planet and one species of animal.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 7, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> That is the lack of imagination. Making alien worlds into something relatable while still keeping it's otherworldliness would be more creative than relying constantly on humanity and Earth. I'd say the reason you generally like the Earth-based stories more is because the vast majority of them are set on Earth, or sometimes an alternate Earth in one form or another. And most alien episodes usually feature lots and lots of humans anyway.
> 
> _Time of Angels_ was a good non-Earth based story. _Waters of Mars_ was'nt bad either. Still, I wish we saw more alien life and not so many humans.



See what you're doing here is taking the reasoning I said and putting an intent behind it when someone already explained that part. The Humans in the show are different from the other races of aliens. That's why the Doctor deals with them most of the time.

I seriously doubt its lack of imagination, because the Doctor seems to deal with the Humans for a reason. I think the choice was not to do like the old show and spend so much time on alien home worlds and the like and that it was done consciously and because probably enough scifi shows do that and deal with lots of aliens and the like. 

And the old Siruleans looks really stupid. I saw the serial and it was pretty bad. The changes made were wonderful because from what I can tell they made them look more human and have more reptile powers. (you know instead of a blinking light in the head) You guys just see anything pre-1996 through rose colored glasses.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 7, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *See what you're doing here is taking the reasoning I said and putting an intent behind it when someone already explained that part*. The Humans in the show are different from the other races of aliens. That's why the Doctor deals with them most of the time.



I'm not quite sure what you are trying to say here...Who said what when?

The humans are different from the other races in the show but I doubt that's why the Doctor keeps dealing with them, because all species are different from each other. He always makes references to going to or taking his companions to all these weird alien worlds that we never see, like at the start of the last episode. 

The problem is the series does'nt _have_ that many aliens, and when we see them they are invariably evil, or at least causing trouble, and are usually portrayed in relation to humanity. We don't see any truly alien worlds or cultures where the only human presence is the Doctor's companion to be our eyes and ears. The most alien show I can think of was the 2nd episode of the new series when we are told the human race has all but died out, and even these aliens are only there to see the Earth die.

It would just be nice to see the Doctor go to an alien planet for _once_ without having to worry about those pesky humans _every single episode._



> I seriously doubt its lack of imagination, because the Doctor seems to deal with the Humans for a reason. I think the choice was not to do like the old show and spend so much time on alien home worlds and the like and that it was done consciously and because probably enough scifi shows do that and deal with lots of aliens and the like.



The old show spent plenty of time on Earth-bound stories; probably most of the stories were still set on Earth or around humans. It still found time to go to alien worlds once in a while. _Doctor Who_ should'nt be avoiding that just because every other sci-fi show does it- which I don't for a moment think is the reason- especially since it's premise makes it easier and more natural for the Doctor to visit other places, and since _Doctor Who_ is one of the archetypes these shows were based on. 

I think they spend so much time on humans because it's easier, both for storytelling purposes and for the audience to get involved in the story. That, though, is a lack of imagination, because they are'nt willing to challenge themselves or the audience by trying to get us involved in an engaging story that features no humans whatsoever ('cept the companion). Setting the stories in and around the same place and species over and over again is not very creative. I think was the right decision in the first couple of seasons when they were reintroducing the show, but as time goes on a little more variety would be nice.



> And the old Siruleans looks really stupid. I saw the serial and it was pretty bad. The changes made were wonderful because from what I can tell they made them look more human and have more reptile powers. (you know instead of a blinking light in the head) You guys just see anything pre-1996 through rose colored glasses.



Making them more human was probably not the best move, because the whole point of the story was humans trying to get on with a totally alien species and the issues and difficulties around that. It would have been easier to show the suspicions and tensions and problems surrounding that if they did'nt look as human as they did, if they even made those battle-masks they wore more like their real face. As it is they made the Silurians look slightly less otherworldly than they should have- and, as someone pointed out earlier, they look a lot like those Cactus people from _The End of Time._ 

The old series had many problems, especially as it dragged on, and no-one her sees it through rose-coloured glasses. It's just that it was edgier, darker and more adventurous than this one was and it would be nice to get at least some of that spirit back.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 7, 2010)

They shouldn't look human at all, that's fucking retarded in every sense of the word.  They should look "alien", inhuman monsters to make the moral dilemna that much harder.

I don't mean making them look EXACTLY like the old Silurians that would be too silly, but I'd expect them to put some fucking effort into their work.  It's undefendable.



oh and Starz has picked up Torchwood for a 4th season


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 7, 2010)

More Torchwood  

Does this mean more Jack and Gwen 

And a friend and I were joking about hilarious guest companions. We decided for some reason Snoop Dog and Kratos from God of War would be most outlandish.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 8, 2010)

I want Owen, I mean he should still kinda be moving around in the sewers.  and he was the only character on Torchwood I consistently liked


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2010)

I loved Owen, he seemed too hard core for some reason. I really never liked Ianto.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm really surprised by this, I thought the whoverse is general had moved on from the Eccleston/Tennant era which I've always seen Torchwood as belonging to.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't know, Torchwood had some really cool concepts in it. That and its the most watched British show in America.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 9, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> They shouldn't look human at all, that's fucking retarded in every sense of the word.  They should look "alien", inhuman monsters to make the moral dilemna that much harder.
> 
> I don't mean making them look EXACTLY like the old Silurians that would be too silly, but I'd expect them to put some fucking effort into their work.  It's undefendable.



I agree that making them look more human was a bad move. It would be nice to challenge viewers ideas on beauty, for the Doctor to say "ur so beautiful" to an alien who, to humans atleast, do not look tradtionally beautiful. Why would what we think as beautiful be universal?
They made alot of basic scientific errors too, such as calling them Homo Reptillus. Homo is from the ape family, so how would they even have that if they are in no way genetically connected to apes?
Also, the way we have evolved, which is to walk on two legs, is actually a very inefficant way for a body to be. If other alien (or reptile) lifeforms are out there, its something like 99% chance that they will walk on 4 legs and not be humanoid.
I know Doctor Who is science fiction, but it would be nice to have some of the very basic science to be correct


----------



## Castiel (Jun 9, 2010)

LeechPack

Torchwood on Starz confirmed


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 9, 2010)

Awesome, more Jack and Gwen.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 9, 2010)

isnt he in housewives now?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't know, that might be older episodes and even then Torchwood is shot at one time like Doctor Who.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 9, 2010)

do you know he's scottish?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 9, 2010)

my opinion on Torchwood

jack - good some of the time, depends on writer
Gwen - can go die
Ianto - I'm glad he's dead
Owen - best character on this show
Tosh - I liked her alright
Rhys - alright, makes gwen halfway bearable


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 10, 2010)

I know Jack is Scottish. 

And how do you not like Gwen?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 10, 2010)

guy who plays Jack is something british, but raised American

Also she's an annoying cunt, I simply find no redeeming qualities


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 10, 2010)

Blasphemy.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 10, 2010)

Also her voice makes me want to commit murder


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 10, 2010)

Is it because she's Welsh and you hate the Welsh?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 10, 2010)

No, I like Christian Bale

She's simply a cunt


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2010)

I came in read something about annoying voice and I assume its about Gwen right?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 10, 2010)

You guys just drank the haterade.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 10, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> The old series had many problems, especially as it dragged on, and no-one her sees it through rose-coloured glasses. It's just that it was edgier, darker and more adventurous than this one was and it would be nice to get at least some of that spirit back.



Words like "darker and edgier" are meaningless buzzwords - gimmicks that writers hope people will mistake for good writing. You make it sound as if you are pitching the spider-man remakes.

But I've probably just not seen enough of the old serials - recommend some that'll give me a true Dr Who experience? So far my experience has been mixed: Genesis of the Daleks was good, if padded; Three Doctors was a mixture of great writing and terrible writing; City of Death had great flashes of dialogue and not much else.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 10, 2010)

> Three Doctors was a mixture of great writing and terrible writing


Don't forget Omega


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 10, 2010)

Omega was well written on the whole, but not terribly original. Mostly what makes Omega great was the way he was revered by the Doctor. He would have probably been more credible if they hadn't just said that he can do things because he wants to. Just seemed like lazy and weak plotting.

Also:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13YlEPwOfmk[/YOUTUBE]

Weeping Angel much?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 10, 2010)

I just love over the top villain, his reaction to his true form made me  endlessly


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2010)

Annoying voices? Must be discussing Gwen from Torchwood.

Loved the Van Gogh episode. The scene where he imagined the sky as a painting was incredibly beautiful, and Matt Smith just keeps getting better too.

Shame James fucking Corden is in the next episode

As for the too many earth stories debate, its pretty simple BBC don't have the money, or they aren't willing to splash it on DW.


----------



## arc (Jun 11, 2010)

Van gogh was so


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> As for the too many earth stories debate, its pretty simple BBC don't have the money, or they aren't willing to splash it on DW.



It's not all that hard to use different parts of the planet to look like other places. They've done it in the past.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 11, 2010)

doctor who is not really a proper sci-fi show that they should go to other planets. And no BBC do spend a lot of money on Doctor who, it's probably its most successful drama right now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 11, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> doctor who is not really a proper sci-fi show that they should go to other planets. And no BBC do spend a lot of money on Doctor who, it's probably its most successful drama right now.


Torchwood was actually most watched BBC show here, though its not very many viewers when compared to non cable shows. 

Does anyone know the name of the song at the end of Midnight?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2010)

Russel T Davies and Moffat have pretty much stated a few times that the budget keeps the Doctor on earth, tho I would love for him to go to another continent once in a while.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 11, 2010)

It's pretty stupid putting Doctor who on the same time as the world cup, most people won't be watching then...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 11, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> It's pretty stupid putting Doctor who on the same time as the world cup, most people won't be watching then...


I don't actually give a rat's ass about the world cup and will be watching.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2010)

> It's pretty stupid putting Doctor who on the same time as the world cup, most people won't be watching then...



Nah the ep will finish at 7:30 just in time for everyone to enjoy the England game, BBC aren't that stupid.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Nah the ep will finish at 7:30 just in time for everyone to enjoy the England game, BBC aren't that stupid.



Good to know, can't miss the game


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2010)

I watch it on Iplayer anyway, tomorrow will be a good match day tho.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 11, 2010)

I thought it came on at like 7:21 or some wacky stuff. The British must be on that Metric time.


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2010)

Doctor who finished on bbc right when kick off started on itv. 

And this was my fav who episode of the series barring the premiere , the next one seems epiic


----------



## Huntress (Jun 12, 2010)

I know everyone hates James Corden but i thought he was fine and i liked this episode, it was funny in alot of places 
*Spoiler*: __ 



and the damp patch was creepy. I really like it when they do things like that. Also, there was a van gogh painting on the fridge. And did anyone notice the REALLY creepy picture in the hallway? I will screenshot it for you guys


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2010)

I saw the Van gogh too 

James delivered and i wasn't expecting him to


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2010)

Wasn't the budget the reason they broke the tardis at the start of the 3rd's tenure?


----------



## arc (Jun 12, 2010)

Doctor is such a stu


----------



## Huntress (Jun 12, 2010)

Here is the creepy (non plot related) picture


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 12, 2010)

Erh first time a Doctor running out in a Bath towel talk about ratings


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _to all those who doubted my predictions_ 



*First things first. I was right  *






PaperAngel said:


> I know everyone hates James Corden but i thought he was fine and i liked this episode, it was funny in alot of places
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I noticed it and yeah this was really good.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2010)

What were your predictions CTK?

Loved the episode. As long James Corden isn't himself he's bearable.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 12, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> What were your predictions CTK?
> 
> Loved the episode. As long James Corden isn't himself he's bearable.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I predicted the Cybermen and Daleks and other things would all be in the last eps. And that the cybermen weren't the main bad guys. 





Yeah I noticed it, it was creepy.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> I predicted the Cybermen and Daleks and other things would all be in the last eps. And that the cybermen weren't the main bad guys.



We all kinda thought that, Masa just had it hard for the Cybermen.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 12, 2010)

Cybermen are totally a metaphor for gays.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 12, 2010)

James Corden?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 12, 2010)

He actually managed to play a complete moron convincingly. Who would have thought?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2010)

So I watching the first ep again, I forgot how funny it was, Matt Smith has really good comic timing.


> "Why can't you give me good food, fry somthing you're Scottish"
> 
> "Thats Bacon? Are you trying to poison me?"
> 
> "Beans are evil, Bad Bad beans"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 12, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> So I watching the first ep again, I forgot how funny it was, Matt Smith has really good comic timing.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2010)

> “There was a Goblin. Or a trickster, or a warrior. A nameless, terrible thing, soaked in the blood of a billion galaxies. The most feared being in all the cosmos. Nothing could stop it, or hold it, or reason with it – one day it would just drop out of sky and tear down your world.”



I know what it is:


*Spoiler*: __ 




You know its her!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I know what it is:



I wish it was Rani played by Gillian Anderson


----------



## Chappz316 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sooo all of the doctor's old enemies are showing up to see whats in this pandorica?  I want david tennant to walk out of it tbh.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2010)

Chappz316 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo all of the doctor's old enemies are showing up to see whats in this pandorica?  I want david tennant to walk out of it tbh.


Too bad he won't and don't post that without spoilers.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2010)

Next week on Doctor Who

The shit hits the helicopter blades.

On this week's episode?

Doctor spread the smexy around


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## masamune1 (Jun 13, 2010)

Alright, that's enough. I said I thought the Cybermen were going to be the main villains ages ago, because they were in the teaser but none of the other episodes were about them. But I stopped saying that round about _Amy's Choice_- most of the time I've just been saying that they should bring back the old Cybermen (with new designs), and that the Cybermen could pull off being end-of-series bad guys.

I stopped saying the Cybermen were the villains of this eries a long time ago. And I never said they _should_ be those villains, only that I thought they were.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 13, 2010)

IS there a place where I can watch the episodes already releashed in britain?


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2010)

CTK i think you might be right about young River being taught how to pilot the Tardis by Pond.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Alright, that's enough. I said I thought the Cybermen were going to be the main villains ages ago, because they were in the teaser but none of the other episodes were about them. But I stopped saying that round about _Amy's Choice_- most of the time I've just been saying that they should bring back the old Cybermen (with new designs), and that the Cybermen could pull off being end-of-series bad guys.
> 
> I stopped saying the Cybermen were the villains of this eries a long time ago. And I never said they _should_ be those villains, only that I thought they were.



No you didn't you stopped like last week. You rode everyone in here hard about it. Saying stuff like "It's the Cybermen face it."

It's so funny how you do a 180  

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 13, 2010)

Wasnt it concluded that villains without a brain cant be classfied as Villains?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 13, 2010)

SONIC toothbrush?


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2010)

We all know he can rig that toothbrush to be very dangerous


----------



## Castiel (Jun 13, 2010)

Well yeah.

It's sonic


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2010)

Not even that, the doctor's prep is so broken he can kiterally make anything


----------



## Castiel (Jun 13, 2010)

Headbutt was the greatest part


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2010)

I know  

"Ok, here is the basic backgroubd" 

Then headbutt


----------



## Castiel (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm crossing my fingers on Omega being the big bad


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2010)

Im hoping for General Zod.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 13, 2010)

You WANT the Doctor to kneel?


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2010)

Im hoping for an Osirian


----------



## arc (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm hoping for catapults.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 14, 2010)

Is it too much to hope it's the Rani inside the Pandorica?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2010)

I hope its party cat.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2010)

Is Rani such a monster? I doubt its her. 

I hope they explain the cracks properly. I've loved this series but some of the explanations and have been half assed and some of the conclusions have been kind of alittle passed over. Hopefully the finale will be much more tightly written.


----------



## Super Naruto (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a feeling it might be "The Master".

Saturday's episode didn't conclude who or what was behind that ship.

So its either The Master or another Timelord maybe?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2010)

Not the master, please no.


----------



## Super Naruto (Jun 14, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Not the master, please no.



I like the Master actually, so if it is him then i'll be pleased.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2010)

Super Naruto said:


> I have a feeling it might be "The Master".
> 
> Saturday's episode didn't conclude who or what was behind that ship.
> 
> So its either The Master or another Timelord maybe?



But there are lots of time lords and someone else could have had TARDISs too. 



Ennoea said:


> Not the master, please no.



Better that than Cybermen.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd rather have a new villain. 



> Better that than Cybermen



Please noone would go through the hassle of locking up the Tinfoil brigade (cybermen) in the Pandorica, if it was them then silence would fall because we'd all be busy facepalming.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2010)

How about Borusa?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 15, 2010)

It's definately the Kandy Man.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 15, 2010)

Maybe its  as it does say he is "an eternal being of infinite power who sets games and traps for the unwary so that they become his toys and playthings". 
Sounds abit of trickster.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2010)

There was a Trickster's Brigade spoken of in Sarah Jane Adventures and they were mentioned in Turn Left too.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 15, 2010)

It seems like they are hitting us over the head with how important perception filters are.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Is Rani such a monster? I doubt its her.
> 
> I hope they explain the cracks properly. I've loved this series but some of the explanations and have been half assed and some of the conclusions have been kind of alittle passed over. Hopefully the finale will be much more tightly written.



I'm pretty sure the cracks are just from the TARDIS exploding.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I'm pretty sure the cracks are just from the TARDIS exploding.


Like you were sure about the Cybermen  

Seriously the TARDIS exploding shouldn't destroy time, they've exploded before and he's said at best it would take out like Earth and some surrounding area.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Like you were sure about the Cybermen
> 
> Seriously the TARDIS exploding shouldn't destroy time, they've exploded before and he's said at best it would take out like Earth and some surrounding area.



I was'nt sure about the Cybermen. I just thought, at the time, that they were likely.

TARDIS exploding is almost definitely the source of the cracks where time ends, so the cracks that open to different points in time could be an after-effect. TARDIS's might have exploded before but it could be still be the source dependin on _how_ it explodes.

As for it destroying the Earth....so what? Given that time itself is a casualty Earth dying does'nt seem like that big a problem. Nobody saidthe TARDIS explodes on Earth anyway.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I was'nt sure about the Cybermen. I just thought, at the time, that they were likely.
> 
> TARDIS exploding is almost definitely the source of the cracks where time ends, so the cracks that open to different points in time could be an after-effect. TARDIS's might have exploded before but it could be still be the source dependin on _how_ it explodes.
> 
> As for it destroying the Earth....so what? Given that time itself is a casualty Earth dying does'nt seem like that big a problem. Nobody saidthe TARDIS explodes on Earth anyway.



You don't seem to get it at all. 

The TARDIS exploding alone couldn't do that, it wouldn't make sense. How many of them blew up in the Time War? And I am pretty sure the Doctor gave a blast radius it would encompass.

Plus we know the point of the Explosion is the day of Amy's wedding so it will probably be on or around Earth and my point in mentioning Earth before was to talk about how much blast radius it would get, not to talk about Earth being destroyed.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2010)

The TARDIScausing cracking in time makes sense. You forget the doctor's TARDIS is old and less sophisticated than the others thus its power consumption is much less. Evident by the master saying his TARDIS interior is about the size of a city while the doctor mention his was like a little planet. Not to mention Rose who practically turned omniiscient from looking at its heart imagine if an explosion happened in it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2010)

Vault said:


> The TARDIScausing cracking in time makes sense. You forget the doctor's TARDIS is old and less sophisticated than the others thus its power consumption is much less. Evident by the master saying his TARDIS interior is about the size of a city while the doctor mention his was like a little planet. Not to mention Rose who practically turned omniiscient from looking at its heart imagine if an explosion happened in it.


The things I said are in reference to this TARDIS, the doctor gave a blast radius on it. So it being the TARDIS alone still doesn't make sense.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You don't seem to get it at all.
> 
> The TARDIS exploding alone couldn't do that, it wouldn't make sense. How many of them blew up in the Time War? And I am pretty sure the Doctor gave a blast radius it would encompass.
> 
> Plus we know the point of the Explosion is the day of Amy's wedding so it will probably be on or around Earth and my point in mentioning Earth before was to talk about how much blast radius it would get, not to talk about Earth being destroyed.



That all just falls under the category of the "how". I never said it was the TARDIS "alone"; I'm saying that the TARDIS is the reason the cracks in time appear, that whatever caused the explosion would have caused less damage anywhere else, or it may be that it was the time vortex within the TARDIS that exploded. Either way it is different from being destroyed in a war. It's the difference between a submarine being taking out by a torpedo and a sub being taken out by it's nuclear reactor overloading.

As for the date, if the explosion looked like it was going to take place on Earth the Doctor could still teleport the TARDIS away from Earth in time. And if not, it makes no difference. It would'nt be the first time paradox that existed- I mean, the series has had the entire multiverse wiped out by the Daleks in 2008 but that did'nt stop the Doctor going to the future multiple times over before going back to stop them.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 15, 2010)

Holy fuck
*Spoiler*: __ 



Silurians 



I didn't excepting them(like the Drahvins and Chelonians),seems like Moffat really loves the Classic Doctor Who.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 15, 2010)

For some reason, Cleopatra is supposed to be visiting the Roman's in this episode. That the Romans in question are in England I can buy, even though she never visited England; that the episode is supposed to be set in 102 AD, about a hundred years after Cleopatra _died_, is a little more annoying. Still, at least


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cleopatra is actually River Song in disguise.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Pics:













Aaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnddddddddddddddd.........


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 15, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Can't wait till Saturday on 19:40.pek


*Spoiler*: __ 



Weeping Angels kicks Dalek?


----------



## Huntress (Jun 15, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnddddddddddddddd.........
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



RAPE TIME


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 15, 2010)

Damn Moffat.

Fuck you BBC,13 episodes of 50 minutes are to small......
26(or 28 episodes like in some Classic Who)is mmmmmaaaaaaajooooooooor fangasm.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2010)

MOTHER OF ALL SPOILERS


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 15, 2010)

I've seen that pic, and honestly it answers nothing. Who put him in there? Is that really him? And so on and so forth. I don't think it's _that_ big a spoiler.

Though I'll admit the Doctor's description of him is quite apt, depending on who you were.

The Who monsters are all coming _for_ the Pandorica, and the Doctor asks in the trailer "what could justify all this", suggesting they were sent/ summoned to either open the box, or maybe stop it being opened (that or they all fell through the cracks in time to that place, but I think they look like they are working together). 


*Spoiler*: _Theories_ 




1) The Dream Lord from _Amy's Choice_ may have been the first signs of the Valeyard, an evil version of the Doctor who is supposed to crop up in his next two incarnations. If The Doctor thought he was about to become him I can see him locking himself up in such a prison to prevent him getting out. It could be that he's still struggling with his bad side and either the Valeyard or the Doctor brought these monsters here, to either prevent anyone from opening it or stop our Doctor from preventing him getting out.

2) It's an evil Who villain from the past who happens to look like the Doctor for some reason (or a new villain, but I think that's less likely at this point). Omega is a possibility since he was last seen looking like the 5th Doctor (maybe he regenerated, er, 6 times?, but it could be someone else.

3) It is the Doctor, but whoever locked him up sent these monsters to stop him getting out. Either a very powerful being who thinks the Doctor is dangerous, or a very powerful evil being who locked the Doctor up as a threat to his plans.

4) The Doctor put himself in there like !), but because of something to do with the TARDIS blowing up and time ending; *he* is the source of that and he locked himself up to prevent it, and somehow got these armies to come here to stop said horror. Or maybe they are here by accident. Would'nt explain why he did'nt know that his plan would'nt work since he must have known his past version would be showing up, but maybe that's what the armies are for.

5) It's something to do with the Time War. 

6) The monsters have nothing to do with anyones plan and are all after the Pandorica for themselves, co-incidently arriving at the exact same time. Or arranged somehow.




Wow I can go on, can't I.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Morbius+Pandora comes out


.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 15, 2010)

That image doesn't answer anything, it barely makes sense. We'll just have to watch and see.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 15, 2010)

Rollercoaster ending.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Zygons,Draconians and possible  Mondasian Cyberman


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 16, 2010)

It's not Mondasians; the Cybermen in the pics have that big "C" on them. 

Started with that Christmas episode. They are trying to brush under the rug that these Cybermen should'nt have spacehips and giant walking Cyber-factories since they've been bound to an alternate Earth. Unless they built them for some reason and somehow got them to this Earth, and we ignore that they've been trapped in the Void all this time. They are trying to pass the new Cybermen off as the old ones.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 16, 2010)

Cybus VS Mondasian Cybermen battle!!!

The Mondasians wins easily(more experience).

The Moff already bring back a lot of Classic Who creatures(including 1 from the Expanded Universe.:ho)

REALLY A SHAME: NO 26 EPISODES.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2010)

River Song is coming. You know, I like her, a lot.

She strikes to me as this border line mary sue who is going to get less and less and the foctor becomes more and more.

Tragic beautifull story.

And remember doctor, mind the spiler


----------



## Velocity (Jun 16, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> It seems like they are hitting us over the head with how important perception filters are.



Well, they *are* pretty handy things to have.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2010)

I hate River, I only hate it more she can't die now.


----------



## Corran (Jun 17, 2010)

I actually really like River  One of the only characters who can make the Doctor feel the way he does, and that is not in control


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 17, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I hate River, I only hate it more she can't die now.


WHAT?

Dammit! I wanted her to get the fuck out


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2010)

Well she already died, remember.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2010)

Your hate only makes me love her more


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Your hate only makes me love her more


Okay, well its not like your liking of her effects me in some way...


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2010)

It's does doesn't it? Cave in to your dark side


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2010)

Not unless everyone makes River Song sets, then I'll just adblock them or at worse disable images.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kqYGrVKXWM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I hate River, I only hate it more she can't die now.



She already died.  Just go watct he clip over and over again


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> She already died.  Just go watct he clip over and over again


I should splice it to the end of everything she's in. 

They should make her like Kenny and kill her every time.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 17, 2010)

(Where the fuck was Timothy Dalton?).:ho


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2010)

You can't hotlink 4chan images.


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm a big fan of doctor who but haven't watched this series, because i believe no one can match David Tennant , i'll probably watch it when it finishes. I have also met two of the doctors


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2010)

Matt Smith is pretty damn good right off the bat.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 18, 2010)

Matt Smith is pretty good as the Doctor, and he doesn't ham it up like David Tennant *flameshield up*


----------



## arc (Jun 18, 2010)

Tennant will always be sacred 

but Matt is pretty cool.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2010)

The doctor is full of gems to love.

For example he just gave me another jewel when he said "apples are rubbish"

I like to close my eyes and pretend that means he hates Steve Jobs as well


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2010)

I like Smith, he uses a shitload from the pre-McGann Doctors which is neat


----------



## Super Naruto (Jun 18, 2010)

Tennant is my favourite.

But Matt Smith is also very good, better than Eccleston anyways.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I hate River, I only hate it more she can't die now.



Time can be rewritten remember


----------



## Huntress (Jun 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I should splice it to the end of everything she's in.
> 
> They should make her like Kenny and kill her every time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2010)

Sorry, its just that the character is badly written and when shows have them the best way to deal with them is not to have them show up. Some of the jokes she's made don't even fit in the context of the show really. (like the whole riding with the brake on thing)


----------



## arc (Jun 18, 2010)

- - I thought that was funny


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2010)

arc said:


> - - I thought that was funny


It sort of was unless you've ever heard another TARDIS. They all do it. 

And we found out in season 4 the rocking and bumping isn't caused because the Doctor is a bad pilot, the ship is meant for six people to be operating.


----------



## arc (Jun 18, 2010)

... oh right. You know you totally just ruined the joke for me


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2010)

TARDISes are supposed to be piloted by many Time Lords, most TARDISes we see are piloted by 1-2.  Putting the brakes on something fast makes it easier to steer.

Also it would explain why the TARDIS stops at the wrong time so often.


At least that's how I reasoned it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm cool with it. I mean, yeah, she's impossibly competent and she knows things like the doctor's real name, but she's had a lifetime with him. We started with her death and every time we see her, we have to know she's gonna be a little bit less, and a  little bit less, and another little bit untill one day, all the doctor will meet is just a naive young woman star dazed unaware that her final fate is a painful brain frying demise. 
He has to go through all of their adventures together knowing that she will die and he cannot stop it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> TARDISes are supposed to be piloted by many Time Lords, most TARDISes we see are piloted by 1-2.  Putting the brakes on something fast makes it easier to steer.
> 
> Also it would explain why the TARDIS stops at the wrong time so often.
> 
> ...


I reasoned it as the writers goofing to make a joke.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHAJ4VFStUE&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2010)

What is in your sig?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 19, 2010)

Holy fuck
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Doctor is the one placed INSIDE the Pandorica





*Spoiler*: __ 



Rory as an Auton


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Huh; Davros.

Wonder if those Daleks can be trusted. After all, they're supposed to be _super_ Daleks and that was a pretty creative plan.

Also, Rory might be alive. With Mickey-Auton, they had to keep the real one alive. 






Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Holy fuck
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



It was good, but I kindof realised that about 20 minutes in. Spoilers helped of course.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



that creature controlling tardis sounds like Davros, don't know how this all ends, can't wait.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2010)

And if it is, then the Daleks are probably in on it.


----------



## RawrItsOllie (Jun 19, 2010)

Man, I hated tennant, he really ruined Dr Who for me  I bet i'll get bombarded with hate but I think this series is the best so far


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2010)

Well, I respect your honesty, but I'm gonna neg you anyway. It's just the principle of the thing.

Tennant Fascism for the win


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 19, 2010)

Moffat FTW.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol rory auton. im glad he was an auton though, it would have been lame if he really was alive again. 
Something i wonder about. The set up was done from Amy's memories, yet all those baddies were saying only the dcotor can fly the tardis. Surely, if they had amys memories, they would know that both Amy and River can fly the tardis, as Amy has seen River fly the tardis before. Either this is a fuck up or River is in league with the evil alliance?
Also, i think perception filters and that time watch thing (which used to be jacks) that River bought will have some part to play, maybe she will go back in time and mess shit up? idk.
I liked this episode but it was not my faveourite, it kind of pisses me off how ALL the characters from all the episodes have to be featured in finales now (except the weeping angels, lol nobody wants them in an alliance). It was too much like how when david tennant was saying goodbye to everyone, all the aliens were featured too.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Amy's story isn't finished. I mean, I _know_ she isn't dead (or dead-dead), but I mean, the Doctor was talking about how her like did'nt make sense. A bunch of aliens running through her memories to make a trap does'nt explain any of that.

Anyway, I don't think all those monsters are real. Them working together is a bit of a stretch, but making an Auton out of Rory is just weird. If they really went though Amy's memories to make that scenario there was no reason to use Rory, since he was'nt in that book. They did'nt need all of those aliens to trap the Doctor either and some, like the Silurians, don't make that much sense by being there.

I think they are all made from Amy's memories (and the Doctors), which might go some way to explaining why the Doctor will want Amy to remember everything so badly in the next episode. If it's Davros behind everything then that's probably because of that "Destroyer" thing he hurled at the Doctor last time they met- he wants the Doctor to think he's been locked up by all these races because he is such a threat to the universe to humiliate him (it would also be an easy way to beat all these monsters- they are'nt really there). 

Though, I like to think there is more to Amy's story than just this. 






PaperAngel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




When Mickey was made an Auton they had to keep him alive to keep his appearance up. So Rory might actually still be living somewhere.

Amy's memories are from her house- they showed up there and went through her stuff. So though they went there because she was with the Doctor, the memories used are from before she flew with him.


----------



## Para (Jun 19, 2010)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Holy fuck
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



That was heavily hinted from the whole "most dangerous thing in the universe" speech. I think everyone was thinking "sounds like the Doctor lol " and then it actually happened. Brilliant move though, having all these deadly beings from around the universe collaborating to finally put the Doctor down.

I'm surprised the Doctor wasn't more like "you guys ALLIED to take me down? That's AMAZING!" to be honest. I really loved the ending but I've always been a sucker for a downer cliffhanger.






Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Rory as an Auton


Now THAT one surprised me.

*Spoiler*: __ 



For a second I thought they were actually going to bring him back and they'd fight back and eventually get a happy ending.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2010)

damn it, my usual site doesn't have it up yet

anyone have a DL link?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The real Rory is alive ,maybe not


----------



## Black Vector (Jun 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rory the sex machine is back. Kidding, it is possible that Davros set this up, but I think it is the Black Guardian.


----------



## Para (Jun 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Black Guardian theory would follow the Dalek/Cybermen/Master/Davros/Black Guardian pattern that I read about somewhere, or has that been mentioned in the thread earlier?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 19, 2010)

One thing I can predict.

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Silence will fall on this thread soon


----------



## Black Vector (Jun 19, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> One thing I can predict.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I had to rep you for that.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit did the universe explode or something at the end?!!!

Really good episode, the Doctor being put in the Pandorica was kinda obvious by the end but still incredible tense, and a great episode. 

Okay seriously so many questions left unanswered, can they fit all that in the next ep?

-Why couldn't Amy remember the Daleks?
-Why was their a Cyberman down there? And who destroyed it?
-How the fuck did Prisoner Zero know about the Pandorica?
-The Rory business? He was wiped out, he ceased to exist so how the hell can they use Amy's memory? 
Probably more but these are off the top of my head.

Theory:

*Spoiler*: __ 



the whole series was a trap, the cracks, Amy, Prisoner Zero mentioning the Pandorica, everything. What if they needed to make the Doctor believe he'll destroy the universe? What if Amy was created as well to be the Doctors assistant so they could get in to the Tardis? Just a theory.




Can't wait for the last ep.




You know what I love about the the Moff, he doesn't need huge budgets to make a good ep, the guy just does it. Also this series has probably had the best production values, nothing looked dodgy.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also guys admit it, River's a bit of a bad ass graffiting the oldest cliff in the universe




Also did anyone else get a Star wars meets Indiana Jones vibe from this ep?


----------



## Huntress (Jun 19, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Also guys admit it, River's a bit of a bad ass graffiting the oldest cliff in the universe



seeing her in that tight bodysuit, river does have a nice ass and a nice pair of tits.


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2010)

The black guardian makes sense, and the collaboration is probably due to having to combine tech to make such a thing, the thing even has time stops and shit  

Lol the TARDIS trolled River hard


----------



## custard (Jun 19, 2010)

RawrItsOllie said:


> Man, I hated tennant, he really ruined Dr Who for me  I bet i'll get bombarded with hate but I think this series is the best so far



I didn't hate Tennant, I actually thought he did a pretty good job until that last season -- Matt Smith has been a breath of fresh air and has brought back some memories of the old Who.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was extremely impressed at the amount of emotion Matt Smith displayed within those last moments of the episode. The sudden realization that he had fallen right into a trap, the fact that all his enemies had actually allied themselves together, how the only one who could actually stop preventing everything from happening was him.. gosh, he deserves an Oscar.




Really looking forward to the next episode, though I am not sure how they will answer everything in such one episode. 

Stephan Fry can shut the fuck up about how the programme is for kids after this last episode.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2010)

they cut off Jack's arm


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2010)

I agree, Tennant wasnt as good near the end, Smith on the other hand 

Lol his first interaction with Rory this episode was brilliant

I was laughing hard at that too. poor Jack.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2010)

I can only imagine that Jack went on the greatest binge in the history of the universe.

I do hope it'll grow back.


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2010)

Can his immortality grant him that?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2010)

RTD won't be happy, he'll be attacking Moffat for trolling his US Torchwood.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2010)

I just found a scratch on my computer desk that looks a _lot_ like a crack....

I don't think it will be the Black Guardian. It's a little obscure and if he's revealed at this stage of the game most viewers will be going "...Who?"


*Spoiler*: __ 



Davros is a surprise but it was almost definitely his voice in the TARDIS. Destroying all of time and space is also something he would do, and has tried before. And he's certainly petty enough to attempt to do so by hacking into the TARDIS and stealing control of it for that purpose.

Also, did the aliens create the Pandorica? Or did they just find it and lure the Doctor there? I don't think it's really clear but I think they just found it (well actually I think it might all be in their heads, but whatever), since otherwise they could have just killed him, plus the prophecy around it does sound suspiciously like the Doctor, not to mention they had to wait for the Pandorica to accept him (which they should'nt have to if they built it). 

If not I don't think you would need _all of_ those aliens to make such a thing anyway. It's been made clear dozens of times that the Daleks are far more advanced than any of those other races and I'd say quite a few of them should be able to come up with a decent inescapable prison on their own. Or, again, just kill him.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2010)

Vault said:


> Can his immortality grant him that?


I actually don't think so, that's why The Face of Boe was only a head.

I'd imagine it would fix itself if he tried to attach them.


Ennoea said:


> RTD won't be happy, he'll be attacking Moffat for trolling his US Torchwood.



Captain Jack would be cool with a hook hand


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2010)

I think it was a collaboration of technology from all of them to create it.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> That image doesn't answer anything, it barely makes sense. We'll just have to watch and see.



You were saying    ?


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2010)

Vault said:


> I think it was a collaboration of technology from all of them to create it.



I don't think that makes much sense.


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I don't think that makes much sense.



How? the doctor can literally escape any trap so what the best thing to do? Bring everyone who has centuries of knowledge on the dude


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Or, again, just kill him.



Whatever is doing this doesn't want the Doctor killed obviously, it would pretty silly of them to try, you know since he'd bring out his kung fu and pwn all their asses.


> You were saying ?



C'mon if there was some alternate reality Doctor in there it would have been incredibly retarded but the Moff delivered.




Shoudl we continue with the spoiler tags? Everyone should have seen it by now..


----------



## arc (Jun 19, 2010)

Perhaps evildoctor is behind all this.


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2010)

Killing him will screw everyone and fuck up time lines thats why


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2010)

halfway through the episode right now

 @ The Doctor's complete "oh shit" when he keeps being told of how many people are coming

"... well .. um get the to fight each other ... like always"


edit: Nice to see Moffat addressed the whole "Cleopatra is actually dead thing" in your collective faces


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2010)

> Perhaps evildoctor is behind all this.



I really hope not because that would be rubbish.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 19, 2010)

I am just happy that Daleks is not behind this afterall
oh what am I saying!?  Watch a Dalek is behind all this


----------



## arc (Jun 19, 2010)

lol. Just throwing thoughts around.


> Nice to see Moffat addressed the whole "Cleopatra is actually dead thing" in your collective faces


 ?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2010)

Just an FYI but Autons can only copy the living


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2010)

The power ranger Daleks looked like they were incharge the way they carried themselves in this episode.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2010)

Vault said:


> How? the doctor can literally escape any trap so what the best thing to do? Bring everyone who has centuries of knowledge on the dude



Because most of them are very dumb, at least in comparison, and only the Daleks have comparable tech to a Time Lord. Not to mention all the other reasons I listed about how it would have been easier to just kill him or why they had to wait for the Pandorica to accept him in the first place, and the fact that the Doctor already knew about it as a fairy tail, all of which suggests the Pandorica was made by someone else.



arc said:


> ?



The story is set in 106AD; Cleopatra had been dead for more than a century.

Though that just means that River is one crap archeologist.



Vault said:


> The power ranger Daleks looked like they were incharge the way they carried themselves in this episode.



Daleks always act like they are in charge. That's what makes them Daleks.


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2010)

Time travel is a funny thing is it not masamune.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2010)

...

Is he using a taser as a microphone?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm hoping the voice is Omega


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2010)

It sounds like Davros lol


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2010)

I honestly don't hear it, its similar but it doesn't sound like Julian Bleach, and he's still alive.  It would be weird if they recasted him.

But I'm not writting it out completely, could be he decided to change his Davros voice.

In any case I'm going with Omega


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 19, 2010)

River never intrigue me as one of those characters that knows much in the first place. She just a showcase and trouble makers for Doctor. She's only there to center the fact that when she appears, we might get to know Doctors secret of all secrets

and how's our Amy Pond performance in this series? Assuming she's done. I admit she give me more flares than Rose and quite good to Sync with the doctor


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2010)

She's not done; she's signed on for the next series.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2010)

> She's not done; she's signed on for the next series.



Or so they say.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't know why everyone assumes its Jack's Watch, there were literally hundreds of Time Agents potentially, you meet more of them over the course of the show. Jack's watch wasn't even working at the end anymore.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't know why everyone assumes its Jack's Watch, there were literally hundreds of Time Agents potentially, you meet more of them over the course of the show. Jack's watch wasn't even working at the end anymore.



Oh shut up, it's a funny thought, don't be such a sourpuss


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2010)

Time travel is a funny thing, like the doctor said it can be re rewritten. It was probably before the doctor locked it.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2010)

Music at the end sounded like a rip off the the Lost sad theme


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2010)

I agree I was wondering if Moffat was trying to pull a Lost at the end, really didn't suit DW


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 19, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Oh shut up, it's a funny thought, don't be such a sourpuss


I'm not being a sourpuss, its a pretty stupid theory. Jack just can't be destroyed. He get's blown completely apart at one point and comes back.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2010)

Who said anything about destroyed or killed?  Who said that?  Here?  At all?

We were all making jokes about him being one handed, besides his fate is to be a head and die, Barroman said so.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 19, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Who said anything about destroyed or killed?  Who said that?  Here?  At all?
> 
> We were all making jokes about him being one handed, besides his fate is to be a head and die, Barroman said so.


Jokes that don't make sense typically aren't funny.


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2010)

You are ruining the joke CTK, he is a Captain is he not? He now lost am arm, whats the only real solution for a handless Captain?

And we didnt say he died :S


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 19, 2010)

Vault said:


> You are ruining the joke CTK, he is a Captain is he not? He now lost am arm, whats the only real solution for a handless Captain?
> 
> And we didnt say he died :S


Can't lose hands either, I didn't ruin the joke. Show's continuity did.


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2010)

Can his immortality make him grow severed limbs? /dont watch torchwood


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 19, 2010)

Vault said:


> Can his immortality make him grow severed limbs? /dont watch torchwood


They seem to kind of reattach to him or something, when he was blown up they put his parts in a baggy, and then when the bag was opened later he was all back together in there. 

Also, are those things the plastic people like from season one with Rose. Damn they've only been around like two times I can remember.


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2010)

But his hand got detached from him to another location. Can his hand regrow from scratch? 

Lol plastic people that was sudh a long time ago.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2010)

Torchwood will now be called Hook.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 19, 2010)

Vault said:


> But his hand got detached from him to another location. Can his hand regrow from scratch?
> 
> Lol plastic people that was sudh a long time ago.



I'm pretty sure it can, I mean I think parts of him had to get left behind, the bomb was INSIDE him. 

And they are old enemies, aren't they? I never checked back into them.


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2010)

Well it makes sense that they cant collect everything.

Yeah they are old enemies.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 19, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> they cut off Jack's arm



I must have missed that bit... When did that happen?

But anyway, that episode was incredible. While it was obvious the Pandorica was used to hold something equal to the Doctor, I didn't think it could have been an empty cell actually waiting for the Doctor himself. I thought it would've been something like the Valeyard or maybe the Master or Davros or any of the other "top tier" characters in the Doctor Who universe, the kind of people who would be considered as powerful as the Doctor - but I never guessed it'd be a prison cell for the Doctor himself.

Although I agree with the sentiment that this is all a ruse. Someone is manipulating everyone, although I'm not entirely confident that it's actually Davros. I think it'd be nice if someone other than the Dalek's took centre stage this time and I'm not sure Moffat is the kind of guy to overuse the Daleks anyway. I feel sorry for River, even though we know she's going to make it out alive (we've met a post-Pandorica River twice, after all), because it's pretty obvious that she's the cause of the cracks in time regardless of whether she's doing it willingly or not.

But the question remains - who would have the power to manipulate the lives of different people across time and space all to get the Doctor in the right place at the right time, even creating alliances between races where none could normally exist?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2010)

> I feel sorry for River, even though we know she's going to make it out alive (we've met a post-Pandorica River twice, after all), because it's pretty obvious that she's the cause of the cracks in time regardless of whether she's doing it willingly or not.



How is River the cause of the cracks?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 19, 2010)

River doesn't necessarily have to live, time can be rewritten.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 19, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> How is River the cause of the cracks?



The baddies said it themselves. The TARDIS causes the cracks when it explodes, but they think only the Doctor can pilot it so locking him away was their method for preventing the TARDIS exploding. What they didn't know is that the Doctor taught River how to pilot the TARDIS as well, something she confirmed in this episode, and she was the one in the TARDIS as it exploded and destroyed everything.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 19, 2010)

Lyra said:


> The baddies said it themselves. The TARDIS causes the cracks when it explodes, but they think only the Doctor can pilot it so locking him away was their method for preventing the TARDIS exploding. What they didn't know is that the Doctor taught River how to pilot the TARDIS as well, something she confirmed in this episode, and she was the one in the TARDIS as it exploded and destroyed everything.


I _still _don't think its just the TARDIS. It has no reason to blow itself up.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 19, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I _still _don't think its just the TARDIS. It has no reason to blow itself up.



Oh, definitely. Someone is definitely messing things up for their own enjoyment plans, in particular somehow engineering events to get the TARDIS in a specific place so it can be manipulated to blow itself up. But the TARDIS exploding is the cause of the cracks and River is the only person inside. So for all intents and purposes, she's the one who is going to be labelled as the cause of the cracks in time and the destruction of the universe until whoever is truly responsible reveals themselves.

Next week.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2010)

Except River wasn't in control, someone else was controlling the Tardis. I wonder who'd be stupid enough to wipe out the Universe tho.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 19, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Except River wasn't in control, someone else was controlling the Tardis. I wonder who'd be stupid enough to wipe out the Universe tho.


K9 **


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> K9 **



That bastard dog always was going to cause the end of the world.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jun 19, 2010)

I just watched "The Pandorica Opens" episode. It was good. It was about time the Doctor's greatest enemies team-up together. What doesn't make sense is how was Rory still in the picture with Amy when everything about him was erase from existence. He shouldn't have been in Amy's picture. Can't wait for the finale next week.


----------



## User Name (Jun 20, 2010)

I like this line:
"Nothing is every forgotten, not completely.
And if something can be remembered,
it can come back."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2010)

User Name said:


> I like this line:
> "Nothing is every forgotten, not completely.
> And if something can be remembered,
> it can come back."


I kind of didn't like that because it sounds like another bullshit resurrection in the making.


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Except River wasn't in control, someone else was controlling the Tardis. I wonder who'd be stupid enough to wipe out the Universe tho.



Lol is that a serious question?


----------



## RawrItsOllie (Jun 20, 2010)

This next one will be hard to pull off with so many explanations and action scenes in one ep methinks. Is this broadcasted in America at the same time or are you all Ukers? 

also, wtfs up with my sig. im new here


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2010)

Try the youtube link only


----------



## scorpileo (Jun 20, 2010)

dalek said:
			
		

> Only the docter can pilot the TARDIS



The time lords aswell as a few humans say hello..

and who is controling the trdis would have to be a timelord IMO pilotingis onething overiding is quite another.


----------



## Chappz316 (Jun 20, 2010)

Chappz316 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo all of the doctor's old enemies are showing up to see whats in this pandorica?  I want david tennant to walk out of it tbh.



Soooooooooo does this mean i win?  I mean my general meaning was that it had to be the doctor inside in some form, i mean he really is the one thing those races fear most and it's been said many times by himself.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They seem to kind of reattach to him or something, when he was blown up they put his parts in a baggy, and then when the bag was opened later he was all back together in there.
> 
> Also, are those things the plastic people like from season one with Rose. Damn they've only been around like two times I can remember.



Yes, the Autons. They were only in the new show once (and a cameo in another), and twice in the old series with the Third Doctor. But they were iconic in the old series as they were basically that ones Weeping Angels-  absolutely terrifying, at least for the team. And of course they killed a lot more people.



Lyra said:


> But the question remains - who would have the power to manipulate the lives of different people across time and space all to get the Doctor in the right place at the right time, even creating alliances between races where none could normally exist?



I don't think that much suggests that the Doctor had to be at that exact place at that exact time. The TARDIS was hijacked before he was put in the Pandorica, and nothing really suggests that him being in the Pandorica had anything to do with the TARDIS being hijacked. 

It makes it _easier_ for the bad guy, but I doubt anyone would go to all that trouble of creating such an alliance just to keep the Doctor out of the way. That's one reason I think they are fake; if they _are_ there then I'd say it's more reasonable that one of those races is behind it.

I do honestly think it's Davros and the Daleks. The Daleks, because they've just got an upgrade and it would be a bit crap to go from the most dangerous creatures in the universe, to get an _upgrade_ from that, and then for your first evil scheme to be "team up with everyone else to lock the Doctor away because we're _all realy scared!_". If they are behind it conversly, it shows at least a little more creativity than usual. And they are the only really big obstacles to such an alliance being formed, because they are so full of themselves adn because destroying time and space is the kind of thing they normally try to do anyway.

And Davros because that sounds like him, and it's the kind of thing he'd do. It's also the kind of thing he'd do to lock up the Doctor and make it seem like it's happening because he's going to destroy the universe, since they last time they met Davros accused the Doctor of being a great destroyer. It seems like the kind of thing he'd do- try to make the Doctor party to his genocide, or at least make him think he is.  

I would'nt be surprised if the reason he's strapped to a chair like that is just so Davros can gloat to his face.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2010)

I think the second doctor is controlling the TARDIS now, not sure why.

The Autons weren't used much, it seems that these are the old Cybermen, they have ships and seem different. I wonder who worked this alliance out and how they did that, who called who?


----------



## Chappz316 (Jun 20, 2010)

I think it was the new daleks who setup the alliance, thinking slightly out of the box with the new colours, maybe the red one did it. red is win.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2010)

I knew the box was either for the Doctor or for another big time Lord.

They do ramble on about "A warrior, a trickster a yadda yadda yadda" and the only thing that could possibly be so iconic for so many people is well, the Doctor.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 20, 2010)

Moffat is more creative than RTD, if indeed its the daleks and davros, he's using them smartly, I suspect that Doctor won't defeat the daleks, but will be able to save the universe, but davros and daleks survive, this means they can continue their plans in seasons after. Also is Amy Pond real?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2010)

Amy herself might be but her life is beginning to unravel as something quite unreal. The Doctor said that her life doesn't make sense, and why is she all alone in such a big house? Next one should be good, as long as we don't get a button to reverse all the events that happened that is.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2010)

Its not Davros and the Daleks.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't want it to be Davros either but who else would want the Universe to be destroyed? Unless its won't be destroyed but be re-written or changed somehow.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 20, 2010)

So was the cracks At the wall,space/time is the trap or not explain yet how it is happening


----------



## arc (Jun 20, 2010)

Amy will be the one to open the pandorica, just like in the old story ?
I think that the old legend will be relevant somehow, anywho.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2010)

The cracks haven't been explained. There was a crack in the Tardis in the Eleventh Hour aswell, wonder what happened to it?

Found this on wiki:


> In recent discovery, NASA found what appears to be a crack shaped exactly like the one in Doctor Who found in the middle of the Milky Way


----------



## Para (Jun 20, 2010)

This makes a fun read:

*spoilers*





Ennoea said:


> Found this on wiki:


ahaha holy shit


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2010)

The theories kind of point out that its not Davros, he can't fly the Tardis.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Found this on wiki:



OH shit, somebody call the Doctor.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2010)

Notice THE ALLIANCE was made up entirely of enemy races, I predict all the races the Doctor has ever saved will come together to free him.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Jokes that don't make sense typically aren't funny.


Jack getting drunk and getting a hand cut off by space gangster and having a hook for a hand.

How is that not a funny idea?




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Can't lose hands either, I didn't ruin the joke. Show's continuity did.







Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They seem to kind of reattach to him or something, when he was blown up they put his parts in a baggy, and then when the bag was opened later he was all back together in there.


Exactly, if it is Jack he'd just have to get his hand and put it on again



Lyra said:


> I must have missed that bit... When did that happen?



Ok here's the breakdown.

River goes to the exact same space bar Jack went to.

Mob boss gives River a wristbound time jumper thing that came from a time agent who was in the area

Jack was a time agent

When they open the box the Mob Boss remarks that he didn't want the wristtime jumper thing ATTACHED to the wrist (ergo they cut off the arm and just gave it to him)





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Its not Davros and the Daleks.








Ennoea said:


> The theories kind of point out that its not Davros, he can't fly the Tardis.



Omega singlehandedly created the entire concept of time travel, also he's quite possibly the most powerful being to have come from Gallifrey


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Autons weren't used much, it seems that these are the old Cybermen, they have ships and seem different. I wonder who worked this alliance out and how they did that, who called who?



No, it's the alternates. They have the same design and even have the "Cybus" logo. That they have space-ships is likely just the show trying to integrate them into the _Who-_verse as regular Cybermen without addressing the continuity problems. Same thing with that Cyber-King in the Christmas special, especialy since the Doctor should'nt have recognised it.



Ennoea said:


> The theories kind of point out that its not Davros, he can't fly the Tardis.



Says who?


----------



## Huntress (Jun 20, 2010)

I hope its not davros, idk why but i feel it would be kind of lame.
And river was in control of the tardis. When it landed, she was all "sorry sweety but it had to be done", like she had been faking the whole "out of control" thing so the doc would walk into the trap.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 20, 2010)

She said "Sorry Sweety" because she failed to save him/ stop the TARDIS blowing up. She could'nt have been faking it- there was no-one there to fake it _too_. The TARDIS went out of control when she was alone with it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2010)

> And river was in control of the tardis. When it landed, she was all "sorry sweety but it had to be done", like she had been faking the whole "out of control" thing so the doc would walk into the trap.



He walked in to the trap long before the Tardis went crazy. Not to mention she can't fake shit since it blew up in the end.



> Says who?



Daleks aren't Time Lords, and they've siad that only the Doctor can fly the Tardis.

Could be Omega, could be anyone.


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2010)

Yet River can pilot it, Amy is learning fast too


----------



## Huntress (Jun 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> He walked in to the trap long before the Tardis went crazy. Not to mention she can't fake shit since it blew up in the end.



it may have not blown up, could be some weird twist that will be explained next episode.
or, she could have escaped somehow, as we have seen river "post pandorica".
Or, she may have been like a suicide bomber, and sacrificed herself for the plan.

Whatever then answer is, she was still in control of the tardis at the end (maybe with those wires, which we thought at first were to break the doors open, they were actually to blow it up)


----------



## Velocity (Jun 20, 2010)

As I asked before, where did I miss the bit with Jack's arm? I'm really confused over that.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 20, 2010)

Lyra said:


> As I asked before, where did I miss the bit with Jack's arm? I'm really confused over that.



when river song is in that bar with the fat blue guy, hes selling her a time watch thing like what jack had, and he says something like "we got this from a handsome captain" and then when the other alien brings the box over, he says "its not supposed to still be on the arm", which means they cut the arm off the person. so its just implied that its jacks arm, its may not actually be him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> when river song is in that bar with the fat blue guy, hes selling her a time watch thing like what jack had, and he says something like "we got this from a handsome captain" and then when the other alien brings the box over, he says "its not supposed to still be on the arm", which means they cut the arm off the person. so its just implied that its jacks arm, its may not actually be him.


All the time agents seem so far are pretty much handsom men from what I've seen, and Jack's trapped in the 21st century cause his watch doesn't function. The guy doesn't call him captain (which other time agents call themselves too) its just time agent.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2010)

It's a throwaway line in the script.  I'm sure Moffat put it in as a joke.  Stop taking it so fucking seriously.  It's ruining the joke


----------



## Huntress (Jun 20, 2010)

Well like i said, it was only implied it was jack. they never said it was jack, so i think it was thrown in there for abit of fun.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> Well like i said, it was only implied it was jack. they never said it was jack, so i think it was thrown in there for abit of fun.


I think Jack's coming back to sleep with all of the cast of the show.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 20, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> when river song is in that bar with the fat blue guy, hes selling her a time watch thing like what jack had, and he says something like "we got this from a handsome captain" and then when the other alien brings the box over, he says "its not supposed to still be on the arm", which means they cut the arm off the person. so its just implied that its jacks arm, its may not actually be him.



Ohhhhh, thanks! I didn't really pay much attention to that scene until she told that fat guy that the earring she was going to sell him was the only way he'd not die from those microbombs he just drank. Which was badass.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2010)

I keep thinking the blue guy was the same guy who played Churchill


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Daleks aren't Time Lords, and they've siad that only the Doctor can fly the Tardis.
> 
> Could be Omega, could be anyone.



Yeah, that's my point. The Daleks were wrong. We _know_ others people can fly the TARDIS.

Plus, if it _is_ Davros, not only are they wrong, but they are probably lying out of their oversized pepper-shaking behinds.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm guessing they assume that only Time Lords can pilot the TARDIS.

The Doctor is the last Time Lord.


None of them have ever been _inside_ a TARDIS, they just see the Doctor go inside and do crazy things.  They must assume it run on crazy Gallifreyan science or something and it never occured to them others could learn.


that said Omega is a time lord...[/beating a dead horse]


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2010)

Timelord makes sense but so is an Osirian  The TARDIS had a mind of its own when it went to Egypt when the first Osirian was seen. Chances are he flew it there add to the fact Sutekh (sp) was trapped in a tomb kinda like the pandorica.

It makes too much sense


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2010)

> that said Omega is a time lord...[/beating a dead horse]



What happened to Omega anyway? Is he still stuck in his anti-matter universe? Perhaps thats what the silence is



> None of them have ever been inside a TARDIS, they just see the Doctor go inside and do crazy things. They must assume it run on crazy Gallifreyan science or something and it never occured to them others could learn.



I still don't buy any of the Daleks being able to pilot the Tardis but I guess Moffat did create new ones to make them smarter (than they already were).


----------



## Velocity (Jun 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I still don't buy any of the Daleks being able to pilot the Tardis but I guess Moffat did create new ones to make them smarter (than they already were).



The Daleks were never very bright... They got beaten by a jammy dodger last time, remember, so having them a bit smarter might help their chances of not failing so bad next time.


----------



## Para (Jun 20, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Notice THE ALLIANCE was made up entirely of enemy races, I predict all the races the Doctor has ever saved will come together to free him.



That could either be really heartwarming or really corny, depending on how it's done. It's an awesome idea though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the other Doctor is controlling the TARDIS now, I don't think there's any other person who could be doing it.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I still don't buy any of the Daleks being able to pilot the Tardis but I guess Moffat did create new ones to make them smarter (than they already were).



Alex Kingston can fly it and she's an archeologist who thinks Cleopatra lived a century after she died. 



Lyra said:


> The Daleks were never very bright... They got beaten by a jammy dodger last time, remember, so having them a bit smarter might help their chances of not failing so bad next time.



The old ones were beaten by a jammy dodger. The new ones were able to see through the ruse. Thus proving their intellectual superiority.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2010)

How come if this is all so dangerous the Cloister Bell didn't sound?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2010)

> Alex Kingston can fly it and she's an archeologist who thinks Cleopatra lived a century after she died.



The Doctor taught her how to fly it tho.

Moffat claims we've missed something from the Eleventh Hour thats important. I assume it's between the figure running around Amy's house, Rory badge date or the pond without the ducks


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2010)

The Rory's badge thing seems like nothing.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The Doctor taught her how to fly it tho.
> 
> Moffat claims we've missed something from the Eleventh Hour thats important. I assume it's between the figure running around Amy's house, Rory badge date or the pond without the ducks



Or maybe what the Doctor said about the house and all those empty rooms and why Amy never really noticed is important...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2010)

Theres a theory going around about the house. 2 floors from the outside but theres a staircase on the second floor leading to a third one. Perhaps a perception filter is involved.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 21, 2010)

maybe this is all the imagination of the little Amy, so the adult Amy travelling with doctor isn't real.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 21, 2010)

"I was taught by the best - pity you were busy that day."

Definitely two Drs running around.


----------



## Starstalker (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok, this was an interesting run 

So, one episode left and what I can't figure out or have probably forgotten, who said ''silence will fall.'' ?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> Ok, this was an interesting run
> 
> So, one episode left and what I can't figure out or have probably forgotten, who said ''silence will fall.'' ?


Prisoner 0?


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> Ok, this was an interesting run
> 
> So, one episode left and what I can't figure out or have probably forgotten, who said ''silence will fall.'' ?



Prisoner Zero said that in the first episode.

If you mean who said it in the last episode, that was presumably whoever is behind all this. We'll find out next week, but my money's on Davros.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2010)

Its not Davros. We just dealt with him like, not even last season.


----------



## Starstalker (Jun 21, 2010)

Still hoping for the Black Guardian.

We haven't seen him in a very long time and he seems powerful enough to do such a thing.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 21, 2010)

who is the Black Guardian?


----------



## Starstalker (Jun 21, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> who is the Black Guardian?



The Black Guardian is an anthropomorphic personification of the forces of entropy  and chaos, the counterpart of the White Guardian, a personification of order. The two Guardians balance out the forces in the universe, although the Black Guardian seems to desire to upset the balance in favor of chaos and evil while the White Guardian prefers to maintain the status quo.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Its not Davros. We just dealt with him like, not even last season.



And? The Master showed up again in about the same about of time. And we had the Daleks every single season, three out of four so far as the main threat.


----------



## Corran (Jun 21, 2010)

It really didn't sound like Davros though.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 21, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Its not Davros. We just dealt with him like, not even last season.



Plus, this is Moffat's run. He may not even use Davros, especially after bringing back pure-blood Daleks.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Amy's Aunt and little Amy are going to be in the next episode, it may or not mean something.




Also has anyone noticed how odd Prisoner 0 is? The line the Tardis says about silence will fall, he's the first one to utter it in the season. 

Then he also traveled through a crack...doesn't it seem odd that all other instances of cracks seem to have eaten someone and he went through one to travel?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2010)

> Then he also traveled through a crack...doesn't it seem odd that all other instances of cracks seem to have eaten someone and he went through one to travel?



In Vampires of Venice those fish had travelled through a crack aswell. As they said, some cracks showed other worlds and in others there was nothing but silence.

But yes Prisoner Zero is odd, he even mocks the Doctor about him not knowing about where the cracks came from.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> In Vampires of Venice those fish had travelled through a crack aswell. As they said, some cracks showed other worlds and in others there was nothing but silence.
> 
> But yes Prisoner Zero is odd, he even mocks the Doctor about him not knowing about where the cracks came from.


It could be that he came from a different time or something, I also think its weird that he's prisoner 0, as if its the first one and that we have no idea what he did.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2010)

If I worte a Doctor Who with Cybermen, I would have the Doctor and Amy (or whatever companion) use shitty foil costumes and stuff and dress up like the old Cybermen and somehow they don't notice.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> In Vampires of Venice those fish had travelled through a crack aswell. As they said, some cracks showed other worlds and in others there was nothing but silence.
> 
> But yes Prisoner Zero is odd, he even mocks the Doctor about him not knowing about where the cracks came from.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It could be that he came from a different time or something, I also think its weird that he's prisoner 0, as if its the first one and that we have no idea what he did.



Prisoner Zero is just his serial number in whatever prison he's from. He's also not the only one to mock the Doctor- the Weeping Angels did the same. They are mocking him because he's supposed to be a Time Lord and they all know more than he does; possible, they know that the TARDIS is the source of the cracks (as does every alien race everywhere, apparently), so they are mocking him for not knowing about his own fate, and the fate of his time machine.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 22, 2010)

Dont forget how lots of things seem to be dying alone and "afraid"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2010)

I think the dying thing might be a theme, but its probably safe to assume a lot of races were running from the cracks over the course of the season.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 22, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think the dying thing might be a theme, but its probably safe to assume a lot of races were running from the cracks over the course of the season.



yeah. but i mean the angels made a big thing about Bob dying alone and afraid. and then in the van gogh episode, that creature, the only words it said was when it was dying "im afraid".
I cant remmeber if anything else said it but they seem to be emphasising the afraid of dying part.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> yeah. but i mean the angels made a big thing about Bob dying alone and afraid. and then in the van gogh episode, that creature, the only words it said was when it was dying "im afraid".
> I cant remmeber if anything else said it but they seem to be emphasising the afraid of dying part.


The things in the Vampires in Venice Episode were scavengers and the last of their kind, the giant Whale thing in Episode 2 was also alone (it was actually on Torchwood too) and that Tardis in the lodger was alone without anyone too.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2010)

Theres been recurring themes of last of its kind/dying species/reviving during the series. The Star Whale the last of its kind helping humans survive, the fish in Venice, the Turkey, the lonely Tardis. For instance the Daleks were in the same position too and used the Doctor to revive them, and as were the Angels, and now have been wiped out from existence. I don't know if it means much put it'll come to play in to the last episode. I think perhaps Amy is somehow involved. Also why is the first ep called Eleventh Hour?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Theres been recurring themes of last of its kind/dying species/reviving during the series. The Star Whale the last of its kind helping humans survive, the fish in Venice, the Turkey, the lonely Tardis. For instance the Daleks were in the same position too and used the Doctor to revive them, and as were the Angels, and now have been wiped out from existence. I don't know if it means much put it'll come to play in to the last episode. I think perhaps Amy is somehow involved. Also why is the first ep called Eleventh Hour?



Because when you do something at the last minute its called the 11th Hour. It's a very common phrase. 



 Did anyone notice the swing Amy say on inside the TARDIS? It looks like a sex swing or something  

Also, my friend and I were joking about what's keeping the Dalek from turning on everyone and slaughtering them in that room? 

*Daleks:* *start firing* Exterminate! 
*Sontarans:* You bastards, you pinkie promised!
*Daleks:* Dalek do not have pinkies!!!!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2010)

People have been asking why the Daleks don't just wipe out everyone including the Doctor. I assume its self-preservation.

Btw anyone else really not like Liz10? I hate her, Doctor should have killed her for murdering her own people, even trying to kill kids.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2010)

> A very important aspect of the Doctor?s own past will finally be dealt with this season as Newsarama learned exclusively ? The Doctor?s regeneration limit. ?It?s been addressed in a very, very cheeky way by an old friend of mine and I?m not going to tell you any more about that,? said Moffat, telling us to ?wait and see.?
> 
> Something you don?t have to wait for is discovering who the Eleventh Doctor?s Big Bad will be. Smith told the crowd it?s seen in the very first episode. ?Albeit, not in the most conventional form. You?re going to have to think about it and find out what it is, but it?s in there,? he said. ?And that?s the one, that?s what takes us through the whole series and my god, it?s bad.?



Found this, hmmmm.


----------



## scorpileo (Jun 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Found this, hmmmm.



whose thinking the atraxi.. or prisinor 0.. or amy..


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Theres been recurring themes of last of its kind/dying species/reviving during the series. The Star Whale the last of its kind helping humans survive, the fish in Venice, the Turkey, the lonely Tardis. For instance the Daleks were in the same position too and used the Doctor to revive them, and as were the Angels, and now have been wiped out from existence. I don't know if it means much put it'll come to play in to the last episode. I think perhaps Amy is somehow involved. Also why is the first ep called Eleventh Hour?



Those were'nt the only Weeping Angels. They hav'nt been wiped out.



Ennoea said:


> Found this, hmmmm.



Well then, it might be the Valeyard. 

It would explain why The Doctor is supposed to be behind the cracks in time; it would deal with that whole "only The Doctor can fly the TARDIS" bit (if that bothers anybody), and it would address The Doctors regeneration limit, since so far that still has'nt been brought up. And unlike the Black Guardian/ Omega etc., who if it's them would be last-minute revelations a lot of people would'nt recognise, at least The Valeyard can fall back on _Amy's Choice,_ since there's a decent chance he was the Dream Lord.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> People have been asking why the Daleks don't just wipe out everyone including the Doctor. I assume its self-preservation.
> 
> Btw anyone else really not like Liz10? I hate her, Doctor should have killed her for murdering her own people, even trying to kill kids.



I didn't say no one addressed it, just that we were making jokes.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2010)

> Those were'nt the only Weeping Angels. They hav'nt been wiped out.



This being Doctor Who even if they were it wouldn't make much of a difference. Tho theme still counts, reviving their race and the lone Angel.



> Well then, it might be the Valeyard.



I don't know much about the Valeyard but isn't he the Doctor himself and not a seperate entity? But we don't know yet, it could very well be since we've delved in to the Doctors darkside. 


> I didn't say no one addressed it, just that we were making jokes.



Lol I know you were kidding but some people mention it as a serious flaw.

Catterix seems not to wanna chime in, always thought he was the biggest DW fan here, prob on DS I guess.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2010)

If the Daleks did decide to go ape shit, then they'd easily kill everyone in the room, that's the sad part. I wouldn't have even met them for this plan if I was one of the other aliens.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2010)

> If the Daleks did decide to go ape shit, then they'd easily kill everyone in the room, that's the sad part. I wouldn't have even met them for this plan if I was one of the other aliens.



Daleks: "They have no tin armor or a plunger, they are inferior to us, EXTERMINATE EXTERMINATE"

The rest: "We knew bringing these bastards in to the plan was a bad idea"


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I don't know much about the Valeyard but isn't he the Doctor himself and not a seperate entity? But we don't know yet, it could very well be since we've delved in to the Doctors darkside.



The Valeyard is some kind of entity that comes from the Doctor's own evilness. He's supposed to show up around the 12th or 13th incarnations- his next two-, so he could be starting to take shape already. If he is The Doctor then he would be more like an alternate personality that took him over.

If it is him, it would explain what Moffat meant when he said that he was in the first episode, but not in it's conventional form. He meant The Doctor, who had just regenerated.

*EDIT-* Of course, he could just as easily have just meant The TARDIS.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Catterix seems not to wanna chime in, always thought he was the biggest DW fan here, prob on DS I guess.



Hehe, I still read the comments, it's just most of the time, what I think is already being said by someone else, and I don't really have much to contribute.

Also, I've actually lost some enthusiasm with the series now, or at least in terms of discussing it. My opinions seem to contrast everyone elses atm, I detested the Van Gogh episode, finding it boring, indulgent and a frivolous episode in denial, whereas I loved the Lodger episode, but wished something was actually relevant about the TARDIS-wannabe. 

And in regards to episode 12, I don't really have an opinion on it because I'm just praying that everything gets explained, otherwise this would be the most pointlessly retarded story in existence; the fact that every species seems to have developed time travel, because many (like General Staal) weren't around in 102AD, and other species like the Weevils didn't have the capabilities to conjure up a tactical plan just makes it all laughable. And then, also why would the Silurians from the one tribe awoken in 2020 be in 102, with a motive against the Doctor, someone they'd never even met before?

Then there's issues with the "We took memories from Amy to create a plan you wouldn't be able to resist" bullshit; the Doctor's gotten trapped at least once in every single episode this season, he can't resist anything, this "amazing plan" is just a buzz to create a hype in some attempt to make this ending more "epic" than previous ones, when really, there's little more threatening about this plan than what we found in _The Beast Below_. Also, just watching the scene with all the "villains" together at the end (Though technically, Silurians aren't bad, and Weevils are just animals), was hilarious. Like some geek convention or something.

So.... yeah. That's kind of why I've been keeping away. I'm hoping something happens next episode to explain how everyone reached this point, why Cybusmen have ships, and why did any of them feel the need to form an alliance in the first place. Overall, I discuss less and less on this forum, but here, each episode since the Angels double-parter has left me feeling very "meh".

PS. Prob on DS? You mean my Nintendo DS? :S


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 22, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> The Valeyard is some kind of entity that comes from the Doctor's own evilness. He's supposed to show up around the 12th or 13th incarnations- his next two-, so he could be starting to take shape already. If he is The Doctor then he would be more like an alternate personality that took im over.
> 
> If it is him, it would explain what Moffat meant when he said that he was in the first episode, but not in it's conventional form. He meant The Doctor, who had just regenerated.


Would put a little more oomph behind the Dreamlord episode.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I always thought DL was the Valeyard. Maybe that's one reason I enjoyed it a little more than everyone else.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2010)

> also why would the Silurians from the one tribe awoken in 2020 be in 102



Yeah I was wondering what the hell were they doing there, it kind of suppourts the idea that its not real, something else is going on.



> I detested the Van Gogh episode, finding it boring, indulgent and a frivolous episode in denial,



But it was beautiful



> PS. Prob on DS? You mean my Nintendo DS?



Digital Spy, home of Doctor Who, okay maybe not.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 22, 2010)

Haha Oh yeah. Nah, I did go on Digitial Spy, back during the early days of the RTD era, at about 15/16, and all I got was massive bitching about how RTD was killing Doctor Who. It pissed me off to the extent that I now can't be bothered to go there again.

(And now a lil bitching of my own... sorta )
I really fail to see what was beautiful about the Van Gogh episode, it was a potentially fun episode that ended up spending useless time having Van Gogh being told that he was a genius, which was clearly just Richard Curtis going; "Oh, wouldn't it have been nice if this man had known he was really a success." Which I can understand, there's a bit of me that wishes I could take Shakespeare, who never considered his work anything above special, and led a pretty shit life, and show him that he is the most celebrated writer in the English language. But I'd never have the arrogance to write such a fanfiction and get it professionally produced.

Also, they got great segments of history of Van Gogh entirely wrong too, which for a historical episode is a big no-no. By this point, Van Gogh had already cut off his ear. And he was in the wrong part of France for the _Sunflowers_ painting. Normally, stuff like this doesn't bother me at all, I usually allow "Doctor Who science/history" to be off, but the whole episode felt weird to me. Like a good idea that spiralled out of control.

On the other side, I thought the dialogue was fantastic, the metaphors and symbolism beautiful, the flow of the episode to be extremely graceful, and the acting to be absolutely terrific. I just wish they'd been part of something that actually worked.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2010)

It's not actually a Weevil, its a . 

Also, you can just assume that the races with time travel brought them or helped them to make it.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 23, 2010)

I know what a Hoix is, and they were there indeed   But so were Weevils. In their little grey tracksuits 'n' all.

And whilst that is what I guessed, that isn't something in a story you should just "assume", it's on the level of needing clarification. And even then it all just seems too coincidental. The timeframe from which each of these Alliance members were chosen, etc. And there were characters chosen in this complete over-egging for complete nostalgia, the Slitheen Family were there, apparently. Not Roxicoricophalipatorians, but purely the Slitheen family... which died within 2 days of meeting the Doctor save but one... and their cousins who appeared in Sarah Jane.

The whole episode is just a blitz of coincidences if they don't get explained.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2010)

Catterix said:


> I know what a Hoix is, and they were there indeed   But so were Weevils. In their little grey tracksuits 'n' all.


Where? We paused it and looked for Weevils and never spotted one. I saw the Fish head guy. 

I think that they should have Jack Rescue the doctor, he should be in Cardiff buried in that field right now


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 23, 2010)

Catterix said:


> And whilst that is what I guessed, that isn't something in a story you should just "assume", it's on the level of needing clarification. And even then it all just seems too coincidental. The timeframe from which each of these Alliance members were chosen, etc. And there were characters chosen in this complete over-egging for complete nostalgia, the Slitheen Family were there, apparently. Not Roxicoricophalipatorians, but purely the Slitheen family... which died within 2 days of meeting the Doctor save but one... and their cousins who appeared in Sarah Jane.
> 
> The whole episode is just a blitz of coincidences if they don't get explained.



The henge was designed to transmit the message to the most powerful aliens at all times in existence or something. It makes sense that each alien would send forces when they are at their peak, and if they assembled an alliance then only one race from the alliance actually needs sophisticated time travel.

I just liked the spectacle of all of the Dr's greatest enemies saving the world from him, and the way we'd been mislead into believing that the important thing about the pandorica is what will come out of it. It's possible that just how far they've taken it - everything that should be happening is happening the wrong way around - just has went too far for you. That it's such an inversion of the status quo makes it feel wrong.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> The henge was designed to transmit the message to the most powerful aliens at all times in existence or something. It makes sense that each alien would send forces when they are at their peak, and if they assembled an alliance then only one race from the alliance actually needs sophisticated time travel.
> 
> I just liked the spectacle of all of the Dr's greatest enemies saving the world from him, and the way we'd been mislead into believing that the important thing about the pandorica is what will come out of it. It's possible that just how far they've taken it - everything that should be happening is happening the wrong way around - just has went too far for you. That it's such an inversion of the status quo makes it feel wrong.



Once they said a nameless, terrible thing, the thought kind of crossed my mind it was him. It seemed kind of ominous and they made a point of talking about him being nameless some this season.

Edit: 

Just made this, seems fitting:


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 23, 2010)

The Weevils were there. Just for a second, but they were there.

Anyway, I'm pretty convinced this is Davros' doing. The "big bad" that was in the first episode was the TARDIS itself, the Alliance may be some kind of illusion Davros constructed to mock The Doctor as the "Destroyer of Worlds", having him think a bunch of races band together to prevent _him_ from destroying the universe just to spite him. The Daleks may truly be involved, however, since they just got their upgrade and could use a decent evil plan.

If they are'nt real, it would not only explain all the plot problems with bringing all these races together, but it would also be a convenient and easy for the Doctor to beat them, since all he has to do is expose the illusion.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2010)

The thing with the Van Gogh episode was that it was more of a character piece for me, the power of emotion that runs through a man who believe his work is utterly usless but is told that is not the case. They did take alot of liberties with history tho, I hope the writers weren't being lazy and time frame for things being off is intentional. I can see why people wouldn't like the ep, it was kind of on its own with not much bearing on anything, and was kind of useless in the end but the ep was for Amy. My big issue was the scottish accent.

The big baddie won't be Davros, its something else.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 23, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> The henge was designed to transmit the message to the most powerful aliens at all times in existence or something. It makes sense that each alien would send forces when they are at their peak, and if they assembled an alliance then only one race from the alliance actually needs sophisticated time travel.



Yeah I liked the idea of the Henge essentially being a sattelite, as far as I took it, they knew that when the Pandorica was opening, that would be the time the Doctor would be there, so it's signal essentially announced the Doctor's arrival to them, which means it's time to get ready to arrest him.

However... if higher-up species, such as the Daleks, had to give Weevils the ability to time travel, then what use would the Weevils provide? How, in any way, were they useful to their plot if they actually needed technological assistance?

I'm hoping this all gets explained, because for the moment there are too many coincidences, like Rory's picture just happening to be in Amy's childhood roman book.



Tyrael said:


> I just liked the spectacle of all of the Dr's greatest enemies saving the world from him, and the way we'd been mislead into believing that the important thing about the pandorica is what will come out of it. It's possible that just how far they've taken it - everything that should be happening is happening the wrong way around - *just has went too far for you. That it's such an inversion of the status quo makes it feel wrong.*



Nah, I'm not one of those kinds of fans, the fact it had been so inverted excited me. I'm not one of those biased fans, like the Sasuke lovers on this forum who can't bear it whenever anything happens to him that they consider the story rubbish. I actually have an IQ above 5 



Ennoea said:


> The thing with the Van Gogh episode was that it was more of a character piece for me, the power of emotion that runs through a man who believe his work is utterly usless but is told that is not the case. They did take alot of liberties with history tho, I hope the writers weren't being lazy and time frame for things being off is intentional. I can see why people wouldn't like the ep, it was kind of on its own with not much bearing on anything, and was kind of useless in the end but the ep was for Amy. My big issue was the scottish accent.
> 
> The big baddie won't be Davros, its something else.



lol funnily enough, the scottish accent was one of my favourite parts. That was absolute genius in my opinion. He was speaking French with a Dutch accent, so to Amy, this got inverted to him speaking English with a Scottish accent! And in the same way, this got inverted to Van Gogh so that he thought she was from Holland.

And I fear it's laziness. Richard Curtis is an emotion-over-logic writer, he works to tug on heart strings and work out comedy, regardless of historical/social continuity (Blackadder for example). I thought the episode overall was very nice, but it didn't work much as a Doctor Who episode. Essentially Van Gogh did nothing. Essentially the alien had no purpose. Either the two of them should've been related together in some sense, or it should've just been one of them.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2010)

> Either the two of them should've been related together in some sense, or it should've just been one of them.



I know what you mean there. The only link I can imagine is the pain that both are going through, not under control, lashing out, in solitude. And in the end he frees the creature and ends its pain, perhaps its suppoused to be a reflection of his own self in someway. I'm clutching at straws tho.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 23, 2010)

Catterix said:


> whereas I loved the Lodger episode, but wished something was actually relevant about *the TARDIS-wannabe.*



Yes, I wanted that explained too. I mean, time travel is a major thing, as far as I know, only Time Lords and Daleks seem to have that technology, and for some random thing to be making a tardis, doesnt the doc wonder who the hell it is/was?
Though, maybe that was delibrately left unexplained as it will come into play in the next episode.

Also, I was thinking about this earlier, when the alliance was formed, several of the species there did not make sense.

The Silurians - their leader (the old dude) made peace with the doctor, and the bitchy warlike one got gassed to death. Also, if its happening in Roman times, surely the silurians are still in stasis? 

The Atraxi - yes i know they wanted to quartine earth, but only to destroy prisoner zero, not cause they had anything against humans or the doctor. The doctor actually saved them alot of bother anyway, so why would they be hating on him so much? He didnt mess up any of their plans.

The Judoon - when they first appeared, they only quartined that hospital martha was in, and they did not kill anyone, they were just trying to locate that evil alien. The doc said they were just basically intergalatic security guards, they were not trying to destroy earth/the doc (i know he got mistaken for the alien but thats not the same as them actually killing him for being doc who). They are not the docs enemies, not like the daleks or cybermen are, so why the fuck are they there? Unless the daleks hired them, but that seems redundant as the daleks are more powerful in every way possible.

I think there was some others that did not make sense either but ive forgotten who.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 23, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> Yes, I wanted that explained too. I mean, time travel is a major thing, as far as I know, *only Time Lords and Daleks seem to have that technology, *and for some random thing to be making a tardis, doesnt the doc wonder who the hell it is/was?



Eh-heh, no. Lots of races and groups can time-travel. The Cybermen could do it; Time Agents obviously can do it to. The Sontarans even did it once in the old series. Lots of characters can time-travel by themselves, as a natural ability. Time Lords are just the race with the best time machines, and their own time portal.

The problem with the machine in _The Lodger_ isn't that it is a time machine; it's that it's "bigger on the inside", since that really is supposed to be Time Lord exclusive.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 23, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Eh-heh, no. Lots of races and groups can time-travel. The Cybermen could do it; Time Agents obviously can do it to. The Sontarans even did it once in the old series. Lots of characters can time-travel by themselves, as a natural ability. Time Lords are just the race with the best time machines, and their own time portal.
> 
> The problem with the machine in _The Lodger_ isn't that it is a time machine; it's that it's "bigger on the inside", since that really is supposed to be Time Lord exclusive.



well i did say* as far as i know* so yeah thanks for pointing out all the other races who can travel like that.
as for the bigger on the inside, yup thats why i found it weird the doc didnt discover who built it but like i said, im assuming it will be revealed next episode. if it isnt, then i will be pissed off


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 23, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> well i did say* as far as i know* so yeah thanks for pointing out all the other races who can travel like that.
> as for the bigger on the inside, yup thats why i found it weird the doc didnt discover who built it but like i said, im assuming it will be revealed next episode. if it isnt, then i will be pissed off



It was based on a short story from the _Doctor Who_ magazine, from years ago. So you might as well get pissed now and move on.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2010)

You guys assume a Time Lord didn't build it and it just crashed and broke there and tried to hide itself. Firstly, TARDIS's are grown, so anyone who took a piece and waited a thousand years would have one. It could have run there on its own, it could have crashed when some Time Lord had it or something. It's not really necessary for a show to explain EVERYTHING. Little things like that can be left up to the viewer to speculate on.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 24, 2010)

It's Davros brother.:ho


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2010)

> Firstly, TARDIS's are grown, so anyone who took a piece and waited a thousand years would have one.


That would make some sense, since I'd imagine one of Gallifrey's biggest priorities along with monitoring time and space is making sure no one else has a TARDIS. no more DEA, drugs in schools!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That would make some sense, since I'd imagine one of Gallifrey's biggest priorities along with monitoring time and space is making sure no one else has a TARDIS. no more DEA, drugs in schools!



Well I don't know if they would do that now that they're gone. I began to suspect that the TARDIS belonged to the Master or someone like that when I saw the episode, but then I thought the better of it. 

A funny thing I thought of is that it could technically be the Doctor's own TARDIS. It rebuilds itself and crashes after his death let's say, it is a time machine and there's no telling what it would look like in the future and even all of its systems aren't well known to him.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2010)

Paul Cornell (he wrote "Father's Day" & "Human Nature"/"Family of Blood", as well as many DW novels) is writing Action Comics for DC, which will focus on Lex Luthor.  Anyways what I wanted to point out was this neat little Easter egg


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2010)

Ha! Awesome


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't even see it.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 24, 2010)

Watched all 12 current episodes this week and I am salivating for Saturday.

Also it seems that Neil Gaiman is writing the third episode for the next Season (2011)


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2010)

Can't wait for the weekend, hopefully we'll get a good finale.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't even see it.


The 10th is standing behind Lex Luthor


Taleran said:


> Watched all 12 current episodes this week and I am salivating for Saturday.
> 
> Also it seems that Neil Gaiman is writing the third episode for the next Season (2011)



Oh yeah this was hyped the very moment Gaiman said yes, he only finished the script last month



(Guy in middle is Moffat)

also respond to my VM


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 25, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> The 10th is standing behind Lex Luthor



I guess he looks like ten sort of, the black woman in the background of square one is also wearing Martha's clothing.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2010)

"sort of", dude that's Tennant as bright as day


----------



## Vault (Jun 25, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Paul Cornell (he wrote "Father's Day" & "Human Nature"/"Family of Blood", as well as many DW novels) is writing Action Comics for DC, which will focus on Lex Luthor.  Anyways what I wanted to point out was this neat little Easter egg



Haha thats very cool xD


----------



## Taleran (Jun 25, 2010)

One more Day


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2010)

omega is definitely returning.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 25, 2010)

BUWAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2010)

So i've been reading a few criticisms of the new series. I can understand people complaining the lack of emotional moments between Amy and the Doctor, the lack of epic feel, the series being too different even, but people complaining that the show is too sci-fi is just silly.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 25, 2010)

He's kind of hot


   I hate that I have to wait for the finale. Is there like a line stream for it, like they do with anime?


----------



## Ulti (Jun 25, 2010)

Karen Gillan 

also I'm gonna marathon the lot I have to catch up on. thank you sky plus and series link


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 25, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> So i've been reading a few criticisms of the new series. I can understand people complaining the lack of emotional moments between Amy and the Doctor, the lack of epic feel, the series being too different even, but people complaining that the show is too sci-fi is just silly.


I think it seems like people like the bitch too much, I don't know how you can be a fan of the old series and complain about the lack of epic feeling.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2010)

the series have been good IMO, each episode has basically been a warm up for this finale. this finale will define this series basically.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 25, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> the series have been good IMO, each episode has basically been a warm up for this finale. this finale will define this series basically.


I liked it regardless. It's not as good as say season 4, but I like it. Much better than season 1 especially.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 26, 2010)

torchwood  series 4 is set in US mainly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 26, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> torchwood  series 4 is set in US mainly.


Yeah, its going to be on Starz and all of that, hopefully they will get more budget.


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> So i've been reading a few criticisms of the new series. I can understand people complaining the lack of emotional moments between Amy and the Doctor, the lack of epic feel, the series being too different even, but people complaining that the show is too sci-fi is just silly.



Haters gonna hate


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2010)

The criticism of Series 5 is *NOTHING* compared to how people ripped into the RTD years


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 26, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> The criticism of Series 5 is *NOTHING* compared to how people ripped into the RTD years


Seriously most of the complaining I hear seems pretty baseless. If people come to a show in 2005 and expect it to be written and shot like one that hasn't aired since the 1980s they're delusional at best and don't have a grip on reality.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 26, 2010)

30 minutes left


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2010)

> The criticism of Series 5 is NOTHING compared to how people ripped into the RTD years



The fans are incredibly childish. The RTD and Moffat fans just keep arguing like cats and dogs to the point where some bitter twits are hoping the lower audience this year means the show will get eventually cancelled.


----------



## Starstalker (Jun 26, 2010)

Hope I will be able to download it tonight -.-''

Will miss the season finale


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so the big villain is being kept secret and damn moffat with his teasing. River Song plot is interesting


----------



## Para (Jun 26, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> so the big villain is being kept secret and damn moffat with his teasing. River Song plot is interesting




*Spoiler*: __ 



Agreed. I'm looking forward to more River. It seems like their meetings aren't so much random as mostly backwards (first meeting was her 'death', she said "We'll meet again when the Pandorica opens', etc). Which means by the time we've met her a few times and really know her, she'll be responding to the doctor with 'who are you?' lol

I enjoyed this episode. I like the reveal of how they played with time a bit more throughout the whole series, like going back to the scene where she can't open her eyes (although a lot of fans guessed that it was future Doc because of the difference in clothing, it was still pretty clever), going back to her when she waited up for him, and all that.

Regarding Old Series vs RTD years vs Now, I enjoy it all. Let's just appreciate the concepts and the moments awesome instead of being so critical.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2010)

LINK ME NAO PPL!





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Seriously most of the complaining I hear seems pretty baseless. If people come to a show in 2005 and expect it to be written and shot like one that hasn't aired since the 1980s they're delusional at best and don't have a grip on reality.


Yeah in that respect they're fucking insane.  But a lot of them have a point, RTD pulls a lot of shit out of his ass and throws it on the walls to see what sticks.  Half the time its fun and great, though when it failed it was pretty bad.

But on the whole RTD got me into Who and was the guy who decided to bring Moffat on board and I will always be grateful for both things


----------



## Para (Jun 26, 2010)

Not to mention like, reviving the series in the first place lol


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 26, 2010)

I absolutely loved this season finale.

Dr Who is all about time travel and what better way to end a season with lots and lots of time travelling?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2010)

Kim Pine said:


> Not to mention like, reviving the series in the first place lol



That's what I meant when I said this



> RTD got me into Who


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 26, 2010)

Well, that was nice.

I'd started to think we would'nt find out who was behind it after all, since we'd usually have been spoiled on that by now. But it was a nice change, and a beautiful story.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> but people complaining that the show is too sci-fi is just silly.



Wait, have these people never read or seen a sci fi? I'll give them a clue. Sci fi doesn't have people who never existed being brought back into reality because of some neurons in a girl's head.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2010)

Sci Fi and Fantasy are lesbian lovers, but Sci Fi is very clingy, hence pretty much all Sci Fi has vast amounts of fantasy in them (you know I'm right, pure Hard Sci Fi is a vast minority) and Fantasy parties by herself sometimes


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2010)

Seriously though is there no link up yett?


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2010)

Missed it on purpose so i can enjoy it nicely on iplayer


----------



## Velocity (Jun 26, 2010)

That finale was amazing. I think it might even have been the best Doctor Who episode I've ever seen.


*Spoiler*: _Yes, spoileriffic! ._ 



But River, oh River... What do you mean, everything changes now? You basically told us you marry the Doctor later on, but what happens between you that you feel so sad about? Is the Eleventh Doctor only going to last two seasons? Are you really going to kill him this time next year? Just who *are* you?

Why do I find the idea of The Rani having manipulated the Doctor throughout his Eleventh incarnation as part of some elaborate experiment - falling in love, with and marrying him in the process to get closer than you could normally, even though not so strongly that you won't kill him - so _appealing_?


----------



## Huntress (Jun 26, 2010)

No i didnt like this episode much. It just didnt have that "on the edge of my seat" feeling. I guess i was expecting much more than what it was. Oh well.

*Spoiler*: __ 



at least rory was funny  hes such a troll "yep yep yep" i think i have gone from hating him to liking him, just cause hes trolling


----------



## Taleran (Jun 26, 2010)

I already found 3 your internet fu is weak


Great Finale can't wait for next season.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2010)

I've only found multipart HF/FS links, looking for a single MU file
edit: found one

also you gonna be checking out the past 4 (and halfish) seasons or is Moffat your fresh start


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2010)

yeah found one literally a sec after I posted

Well you have my immidiate recommendations for what I think you'd want to watch first.  There are a few other good ones, too that others here could recommend

Old Who has a metric shitload of old stories to pick out.  So yeah if you need a Who fix you're in goos shape.


also this is sweet

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zs1mIAMTE0c&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Starstalker (Jun 26, 2010)

So, we don't get to find out who is the mastermind of all this?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2010)

Evidently we don't.



> *1. Steven Moffat isn’t Russell T Davies. He’s Joe Michael Straczynski.*
> This isn’t one arc. This is a multi-arc story. And one that appears to have been thoroughly thought through like Babylon rather than made up on the fly like Lost and Battlestar. We’re still awaiting answers to questions. But the fact that there are questions has been acknowledged by the show. Who is the Big Bad? What is up with River and the Doctor? What caused the TARDIS to explode? And why the day of Amy’s marriage? But this is no Hurley bird or pre-existing All Along The Watchtower here…
> 
> Oh and he uses all his old tricks again and again, But we don’t care. Moffat’s here for the long term.




This'll be an interesting change of pace from the frenetic RTD run.




It better fucking be OMEGA though 





edit: just started Big Bang.

"this is where it gets complicated"

you got that right

edit2: Matt Smith has brilliant comic timing


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 26, 2010)

But why would Omega want to destroy all of time and space?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2010)

... Why *wouldn't* he?

He can not truly exist in the universe, thus if he can't have it, he would rather it never existed at all.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 26, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ... Why *wouldn't* he?
> 
> He can not truly exist in the universe, thus if he can't have it, he would rather it never existed at all.



Omega is more about trying to cheat death. Last time he came pretty close. I don't think he would give up so easily. Plus, that would make him the third or fourth big villain to try and destroy everything (after Daleks, Davros and Rassilon). If it is him, I'd rather it be part of some kind of gambit to escape his predicament.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2010)

A by product of his return last time was the possible destruction of the universe.

Honestly with Omega he only has two thoughts.  1). It's mine.  2). or no one can fucking have it



edit: "Trust the plastic" 

edit2: That poor fez


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2010)

Sutekh wants all life form destroyed, im telling you Osirian ftw


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 26, 2010)

Meh. There are better-fitting enemies than Omega.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2010)

I go with him because of the whole "he invented the entire concept of time travel" thing.

also wow this episode jumps all over the place.  It's like the clever Moffat stuff mixed with the batshit insanity of RTD.  I love it.

also how long you figure till someone tries a half assed chronological re-edit?

edit: I can buy a fez


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 26, 2010)

He created the Eye of Harmony to experiment with time travel (other races could time-travel before). Rassilon finished his work and created the Time Lord's and their tech. I don't know how well he can even pilot a TARDIS, never mind hijack it (though granted, he's had a while to learn).

Basically, he isn't neccesarily the master of time travel just because he _almost_ invented it.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok finished. great finale to great season.  Can't wait for the Christmas special.


Also I feel vindicated in having never hated Rory.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 26, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Also I feel vindicated in having never hated Rory.



Me too. **


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 26, 2010)

Ha, looks like I was mostly right, two doctors, TARDIS didn't explode on its own, no Davros so far and so on. I loved it and I have to admit I liked Rory more now, though still not that much.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2010)

If the tradition if followed, I'm going to assume the whole Orient Express thing is going to be the Christmas Special.  I hope so, the entire premise, during christmas, sounds beyond awesome.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Ha, looks like I was mostly right, two doctors, TARDIS didn't explode on its own, no Davros so far and so on. I loved it and I have to admit I liked Rory more now, though still not that much.



Everyone knew about the two Doctors; no-one thought the TARDIS exploded on it's own; and whether it's Davros or someone else is still in the air. 

And hating Rory was always wrong. Always.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm just glad it was true that Amy was still around and I liked this little ending, it made the whole thing worth while to be all of this.



masamune1 said:


> Everyone knew about the two Doctors; no-one  thought the TARDIS exploded on it's own; and whether it's Davros or  someone else is still in the air.
> 
> And hating Rory was always wrong. Always.



You are just the back pedaling king. It's not Davros or something else, you were saying Davros. And I think you even denied the two Doctors thing claiming it was just a goof in the show. Just learn to admit when you're wrong, I'm good at guessing these things.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm kinda sad that Rory doesn't get to keep his gun hand.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You are just the back pedaling king. It's not Davros or something else, you were saying Davros. And I think you even denied the two Doctors thing claiming it was just a goof in the show. Just learn to admit when you're wrong, I'm good at guessing these things.



I said I thought it was Davros, and that's still up in the air. But I also said it might be the Valeyard, or somebody else. I'm not back-pedaling. 

I think I said once that it _might_ not be 2 Doctors, ages ago and because something in some episode made me think it was'nt. But I thought it was 2 Doctors then and I thought it was 2 Doctors before watching these eps.

I'll admit I'm wrong when I'm proven wrong. And I have'nt been.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 26, 2010)

rory is a badass
any girl should want a rory
i want a rory


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 26, 2010)

OH MY GOD IT WAS SO FUCKING AMAZING
I LOVED IT pek

   I can't wait until Christmas!!!


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2010)

Rory is a badass


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 26, 2010)

Rory has a nice ass


----------



## Damaris (Jun 26, 2010)

Vault said:


> Rory is a badass




*Spoiler*: __ 



2000 years of consciousness, enough to drive a lesser man to insanity? rory does it with ease.
Pandorica getting bombed? he'll pull it out of the fire with his bare hands. oh and he's made of plastic, but like that will stop him. melting is for the weak.
oh, and he'll make his triumphant entrance by blasting a dalek. with a gun. in his hand. rory stomps.







Skotty said:


> Rory has a nice ass



this as well
that centurion costume did strange things to me


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2010)

Rory just showed balls for a million men  

He made 2k years seem like a day, lol melting is for the weak indeed


----------



## arc (Jun 26, 2010)

I fucking want my rory so bad 

Where are you my knight in Roman armor? where?


Episode was good. ...felt incomplete though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2010)

The episode was them trying to save their asses, its part of something much bigger, we'll have to probably wait till next year tho

Did Amy just re-create the universe at the end?

Also I have a theory. Who ever caused the Tardis to explode didn't do it to end the Universe but most likely hoped the Doctor would wipe himself from existence to save the Universe. Which he did, unfortunatley for the big bad Amy was able to bring the Doctor back.

I think Amy is still unexplained, Im not buying it, there must be more to this girl who can bloody bring the doctor back through her memories.

I do say this series seems alittle incomlete but that makes it better, we have a story arc to look forward to now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The episode was them trying to save their asses, its part of something much bigger, we'll have to probably wait till next year tho
> 
> Did Amy just re-create the universe at the end?
> 
> ...



This is easily the second best of the season enders I think, I did like the others, but season 1 and season 3 were the weakest with 4 being the strongest. 

 I still really liked this, going to burn it when I get home and watch the two together.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2010)

The only issue I had with the finale was how the hell did the Doctor escape the Tardis when he needed the sonic screwdriver to do it? Paradox but we'll just have to accept it. 

I love some people tho, they always want an army of bad guys trying to blow shit up in a finale, but actual using of time travel to solve the destruction of the universe baffles them and they all called it a "cop out", go figure.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2010)

Also CTK admit it River Song was pretty badass in making a Dalek squirm.

Apparently the next series will involve the "Silence" and the origins of River Song, so prepare to see more of her.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 26, 2010)

I'll say just one thing on the subject of the Big Bad... Why does everyone think we've met this enemy before? Isn't it Moffat's style to make light use of core characters but leave the big stuff to those he creates himself?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I'm kinda sad that Rory doesn't get to keep his gun hand.



Yeah that would have been cool.

But Autons are basically life sized Ken dolls.

and he's now _married_ to Amy.

Yeah I think he's grateful 



arc said:


> Episode was good. ...felt incomplete though.



Moffat seems to be taking the Babylon5 route (everything is simply a chapter in a meticulously planned larger story)


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jun 26, 2010)

I just finished watching the Series 5 finale/"The Big Bang". It was good. It was cool how the whole universe end up being save by memories. I finally have respect for Rory now. Waiting all that time like if it was a breeze was pretty impressive. I found it funny how that Dalek was scare as fuck from River Song. Now I really want to know her whole story. Did anyone besides me thought that Amy end up being River all along after she receive River's journal as a gift which was completely blank? In conclusion, this season/series was good. I can't wait to see the 11th Doctor back in action now that I'm used to him now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The only issue I had with the finale was how the hell did the Doctor escape the Tardis when he needed the sonic screwdriver to do it? Paradox but we'll just have to accept it.
> 
> I love some people tho, they always want an army of bad guys trying to blow shit up in a finale, but actual using of time travel to solve the destruction of the universe baffles them and they all called it a "cop out", go figure.





Ennoea said:


> Also CTK admit it River Song was pretty badass in making a Dalek squirm.
> 
> Apparently the next series will involve the "Silence" and the origins of River Song, so prepare to see more of her.



I didn't really think it was that bad ass, especially when confronted by everyone in the episode being more bad ass than her. Shooting a neutered Dalek seems like kids play when people are hanging out by boxes for 2000 years and flitting back and forth on time watches.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 27, 2010)

God, this finale was fantastic! I feel like Rocco in Boondock Saints after he finds out about the MacManus brothers: left flabbergasted and speechless, and spouting obscenities in orgasmic glee.

I loved how River making that Dalek crap its tin can was a throwback to the first episode of this series, where the Doctor make the Atraxi eyeball crap itself. The mystery of River song deepens too... When the Doctor was wiped from reality and no one remembered him, somehow she did. Curious.

Most epic part, though? The Doctor dancing. Bloody brilliant, that was.

I did miss one thing though. Weren't we supposed to find out the limits of regeneration in the finale? Or has the Doctor got a completely new set of lives now that he has been 'reborn'?


----------



## Starstalker (Jun 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



A friend spoiled me this episode  Anyhow, how come Doctor traveled back in time and gave Rory(was that his name) his sonic screwdriver? Isn't it impossible for the Doctor to time travel into his own time line?


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He was using the Vortex Manipulator?  Rory asked him the same question and I think that's what he said


----------



## scorpileo (Jun 27, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> A friend spoiled me this episode  Anyhow, how come Doctor traveled back in time and gave Rory(was that his name) his sonic screwdriver? Isn't it impossible for the Doctor to time travel into his own time line?



not
imposible just agianst the laws of time.


----------



## Bart (Jun 27, 2010)

Just a brilliant episode!

Did anyone catch Doctor Who Confidential?


----------



## Starstalker (Jun 27, 2010)

Now I really wonder who is behind all of this?

The Daleks said that only the Doctor can pilot the TARDIS. Could it be that at some point in the future, Doctor becomes evil or insane and tried to destroy the universe, thus piloting TARDIS in these last two episodes?


----------



## Huntress (Jun 27, 2010)

Bart said:


> Just a brilliant episode!
> 
> Did anyone catch Doctor Who Confidential?



I did. Lol @ the american preview, especially that guy who was like "maybe bbc will let us see doc who the same time as the UK rather than waiting two weeks" 

curious, rory is still a robot thing yes? does that mean his dick is like a vibrator? also, can him and amy have children? or would they need a sperm donor or IVF or something?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 27, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> I did. Lol @ the american preview, especially that guy who was like "maybe bbc will let us see doc who the same time as the UK rather than waiting two weeks"
> 
> curious, rory is still a robot thing yes? does that mean his dick is like a vibrator? also, can him and amy have children? or would they need a sperm donor or IVF or something?


No he shouldn't be an Auton, none of that stuff ever happened (which is why Amy's parents are back). Only Amy, Him and River remember because they were all at the heart of it and had been time traveling.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jun 27, 2010)

PaperAngel said:
			
		

> curious, rory is still a robot thing yes?



No. Remember everything was restarted. So he's a human being again.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm glad Rory is still here.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jun 27, 2010)

I think in Series 6 the Master will return, get defeated by the Doctor again, then get imprison inside the Pandorica.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 27, 2010)

Chaos Hokage said:


> I think in Series 6 the Master will return, get defeated by the Doctor again, then get imprison inside the Pandorica.


That's if the Pandorica was ever built.


----------



## Vault (Jun 27, 2010)

Sutekh


----------



## Alex. (Jun 27, 2010)

omfg i can't believe we have to wait until christmas for new episodes. that's like...half a year.


----------



## Starstalker (Jun 27, 2010)

Chaos Hokage said:


> I think in Series 6 the Master will return, get defeated by the Doctor again, then get imprison inside the Pandorica.



IMO Master should be a good guy now, no?

He was evil only because the Time Lords made him so. He even gave up his own life to save the Doctor. I really can see him and Doctor teaming up again


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 27, 2010)

The Master and the Doctor team up to fight Starscream.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2010)

watching it now


"okay kid, this is where it gets complicated" 


Hmm, is her touching her younger self allright? Why aren't they exploding? Well, I guess the universe colapsing has something to do withit


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 27, 2010)

Damn it,why 13 fucking episodes of 45/60 minutes?

Make it 26/28 episodes for fuck sake!!!

But what a nice ending,although Moffat is following the Classic Who formula of serials.:ho


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 27, 2010)

Loved the episode, I was excited the while time. Can't wait for next season.

I like River, she's awesome. The Dalek thought she will have mercy


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 27, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> watching it now
> 
> 
> "okay kid, this is where it gets complicated"
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



If the creatures that eat you when you create a paradox lived among the stars, they're gone by this point because all of the life in the universe save for that on Earth has collapsed.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2010)

Also, if you can still dislike River Song after that showdown with the dalek, then you're gay


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 27, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Also, if you can still dislike River Song after that showdown with the dalek, then you're gay



If I cared about what others thought of my opinion, I'd be gayer. Point is I really don't, the same way I don't like a lot of stuff people rave about and sometimes find it nearly unwatchable. It's called having a different opinion and being able to come to grips with people not liking everything everyone else likes is pretty much a big sign of immaturity.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If I cared about what others thought of my opinion, I'd be gayer.



It would have looked better if your post ended on that sentence.
I was kidding.

Edit 1: Omg they just pulled the miracle tear trope 

Edit 2: Now that's something proper. Awesome ending .

Edit 3: Nevermind. THAT'S an awesome ending


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> Now I really wonder who is behind all of this?
> 
> The Daleks said that only the Doctor can pilot the TARDIS. Could it be that at some point in the future, Doctor becomes evil or insane and tried to destroy the universe, thus piloting TARDIS in these last two episodes?



you somewhat know for a fact that he will. I think that's what the valleyard is suposed to be


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 27, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> It would have looked better if your post ended on that sentence.
> I was kidding.
> 
> Edit 1: Omg they just pulled the miracle tear trope
> ...



Well everyone acts like them liking Rory or River somehow means the character has arrived. There are just some characters you won't like. Before this I didn't really have one in the show, but I didn't like Donna at first (like right when you meet her in Season 3) 

Wasn't a big fan of Jack at first either, but he got more and more bad ass as he existed.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2010)

always loved jack although I always thought his gayness needed better delivering
Then again, I'm only at season two of Torchwood.

Never was crazy about rory but I always liked the impact he had around him.



And donna. I think you were suposed to like Donna at first. You are suposed to like increasingly more and more with each turn, and then be devastated when her character development needs to be wiped in order to save her own life.


----------



## Starstalker (Jun 27, 2010)

Dalek actually begged for mercy 

PRICELESS


----------



## Catterix (Jun 27, 2010)

Just realised that the upcoming Christmas special is the first Christmas Special to feature both main actors from the preceding series


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2010)

So Catterix, let it rip, your opinion of the finale?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 27, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> always loved jack although I always thought his gayness needed better delivering
> Then again, I'm only at season two of Torchwood.
> 
> Never was crazy about rory but I always liked the impact he had around him.
> ...



Jack's not really gay in the show, isn't he more bi? He's gay in real life I'm pretty sure. 

And they take more liberty with him being attracted to males in Torchwood.

And I don't know plenty of people seem to hate Donna the whole time through, there's a lot of people who love Rose unconditionally though I was very tired of Rose by the end and I felt like she was the only one who got everything she wanted out of the deal.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 27, 2010)

I loved it, to be boring. I never liked not enjoying Doctor Who, so I was so glad the finale was something special; it was the end of the universe again, looked at from a personal perspective. Instead of an incredibly broad, epic, action-packed finale a la the RTD years (Which I loved as well), it was instead an intimate, personal storyline.

The Big Bang threw aside the completely incongruous and horribly inconsistent end to the Pandorica Opens so well, that I practically forgot that moments before I'd seen Sontarans arm in arm with Daleks without an actual reason. 

The goodbyes were awesome, the drama was intense (12 minutes until I die), the comic farce was hilarious. I loved the leaping around in time, as it was sandwiched between genuinely witty quips; such as the drink he stole from Amelia previously, the comment about trying to give up the Vortex Manipulator, to then have the idea tossed on its head by having a battered, dying Doctor appear in front of them.

The whole episode was so well paced and timed, and yet the tempo was at a different speed each scene. It worked really well, not really any plot holes I can think of, though I'm beginning to find the River Song and The Silence teasing to be a tad facetious now. Really glad there were indeed 2 Doctor's running around, otherwise that would've been one helluva continuity flaw.

So yeah, overall, very pleased. This series as a whole has been great fun, with even the plot-hole filled episodes, such as the Beast Below, being immensely enjoyable. My only  true criticisms would've been the The Victory of the Daleks and Vampires in Venice, those 2 episodes needed serious rewriting. Other stuff I didn't really like, such as Van Gogh or the old people in Amy's Choice, but I could appreciate on an objective level


----------



## arc (Jun 27, 2010)

If Rory's been around for 2 thousand years, and remembers it even if it never happened, shouldn't he be very wise and know a shit ton of stuff? I mean, are we going to see real effects 2 thousand years should have on him?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 27, 2010)

arc said:


> If Rory's been around for 2 thousand years, and remembers it even if it never happened, shouldn't he be very wise and know a shit ton of stuff? I mean, are we going to see real effects 2 thousand years should have on him?



The Rory that was alive for 2,000 years wasn't real and the real one wouldn't know anything about it.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 27, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> Dalek actually begged for mercy
> 
> PRICELESS



i don't even like river song and that was still awesome 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Jack's not really gay in the show, isn't he more bi? He's gay in real life I'm pretty sure.
> 
> And they take more liberty with him being attracted to males in Torchwood.
> 
> And I don't know plenty of people seem to hate Donna the whole time through, there's a lot of people who love Rose unconditionally though I was very tired of Rose by the end and I felt like she was the only one who got everything she wanted out of the deal.



jack is omnisexual, because he says he hates labels



arc said:


> If Rory's been around for 2 thousand years, and remembers it even if it never happened, shouldn't he be very wise and know a shit ton of stuff? I mean, are we going to see real effects 2 thousand years should have on him?



i hope so
he said he remembers being plastic, so maybe we'll see awesome rory shiz next season


----------



## arc (Jun 27, 2010)

No, he remembered at the end. I could hear him in the backround saying 'how did I forget the doctor? I was turned into plastic!'- or something along those lines. He remembered when Amy brought Doctor back.

EDIT: Damaris got there first 
I really hope so. He's older than the doctor now. sort of. In his head.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 27, 2010)

aww man, so rory is human again  i thought him being a robot made him way cooler, cause at weird moments he could do awesome stuff, rather than just being human.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 27, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And I don't know plenty of people seem to hate Donna the whole time through, there's a lot of people who love Rose unconditionally though I was very tired of Rose by the end and I felt like she was the only one who got everything she wanted out of the deal.



I loved Donna. Series 4 was my favourite of the first four.
And Rose :taichou She annoyed me at the end. She was mad because the Doctor wouldn't stay with her.... when he pretty much was, just in human form?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 27, 2010)

Buwahahaha


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 27, 2010)

Catterix said:


> The Big Bang threw aside the completely incongruous and horribly inconsistent end to the Pandorica Opens so well, that I practically forgot that moments before I'd seen Sontarans arm in arm with Daleks without an actual reason.



We don't know the actual reason yet, doesn't mean there isn't one. That was the whole point of the ending.



PaperAngel said:


> aww man, so rory is human again  i thought him being a robot made him way cooler, cause at weird moments he could do awesome stuff, rather than just being human.



The Doctor Wouldn't allow him to use it, the Autons practically shoot explosions and the Doctor hates guns. 



Skotty said:


> I loved Donna. Series 4 was my favourite of the first four.
> And Rose :taichou She annoyed me at the end. She was mad because the Doctor wouldn't stay with her.... when he pretty much was, just in human form?



Donna is still my favorite, and yeah Rose felt like a pouty child.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2010)

ahahahahaha Tal

also apparently Matt Smith liked the Fez alot  and wouldn't stop wearing it so Moffat wrote the destruction of the fez to make him stop wearing it


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 27, 2010)

Nah, they were anticipating that Matt would want to wear it, so Moffat said he was going to kill it when he proposed idea. The exec producer said that at that point he had yet to have even written a word of the script.

/pedantic

Personally, that fez was my personal hero. I'll miss it immensely.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 27, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> Nah, they were anticipating that Matt would want to wear it, so Moffat said he was going to kill it when he proposed idea. The exec producer said that at that point he had yet to have even written a word of the script.
> 
> /pedantic
> 
> Personally, that fez was my personal hero. I'll miss it immensely.



That is awesome, he should collect odd clothing articles from all over and wear them. 

He should get um a giant scarf.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2010)

oh.  Damn you wiki

also seriously how can anyone dislike Rory after "The Boy who waited"


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 27, 2010)

Don't know if you guys have seen this:

This


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 27, 2010)

Rory 

Is that like a game for the computer?  The artwork is really good for it.


----------



## Vault (Jun 27, 2010)

Your ava shows Amy and River are haters


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 27, 2010)

Don't worry, I love the Fez  It's a uh... memorial to its last moment!


----------



## Vault (Jun 27, 2010)

You make gifs Skotty ?


----------



## Corran (Jun 27, 2010)

Good finale. Probably didn't think it was awesome as other people thought.

Something I couldn't let go though was the Bill & Ted method of time travel. What I've always liked about Doctor Who is they stay away from the "easy" way out. So I'm kinda disappointed with that aspect of the finale.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 27, 2010)

But that was usually because old Doctor Who (As in, series 1-4, the previous gen is a whole different story), relied so much on Dues Ex Machina. The finales were always written into incredibly difficult corners, so that there was no easy way out, but then _something_ would just pop up, usually something randomly hinted at previously, that would fix it all. CIP: Series 3 finale, there was no way out at all for this, it was a dead end, but through a hinted Psychic ability of the Doctor's connecting to the Archangel Network (lol, what?) he was able to be rejuvinated and then just press the RESET button. Which can be considered just as disappointing.

However, as, erm... *bodacious* as the Bill and Ted's use of Time Travel is, I thought it was used extremely well here, and was mostly done for comedy rather than a; "Oh aren't we clever" way, like I found _Blink_ was in a sense (Moffat is a modest writer, so he doesn't show off, but _Blink_ was unashamedly proud of its complicated ideas, quite right too), and it was just a fun tool.

And the Doctor Who games are pretty fun, obviously they're made appropriate for kids, so they're not exactly difficult, but they're great fun and very well made considering you're downloading them for free.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 27, 2010)

Catterix said:


> But that was usually because old Doctor Who (As in, series 1-4, the previous gen is a whole different story), relied so much on Dues Ex Machina. The finales were always written into incredibly difficult corners, so that there was no easy way out, but then _something_ would just pop up, usually something randomly hinted at previously, that would fix it all. CIP: Series 3 finale, there was no way out at all for this, it was a dead end, but through a hinted Psychic ability of the Doctor's connecting to the Archangel Network (lol, what?) he was able to be rejuvinated and then just press the RESET button. Which can be considered just as disappointing.
> 
> However, as, erm... *bodacious* as the Bill and Ted's use of Time Travel is, I thought it was used extremely well here, and was mostly done for comedy rather than a; "Oh aren't we clever" way, like I found _Blink_ was in a sense (Moffat is a modest writer, so he doesn't show off, but *Blink was unashamedly proud of its complicated ideas*, quite right too), and it was just a fun tool.
> 
> And the Doctor Who games are pretty fun, obviously they're made appropriate for kids, so they're not exactly difficult, but they're great fun and very well made considering you're downloading them for free.



Sorry to sidetrack you, but what complicated ideas were in Blink? I don't remember there being anything more than a closed time loop, and shunting people back in time to feed on their untapped potential.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 27, 2010)

I find with shows like Doctor Who stopping to concentrate on the mechanics of how this happened are missing the point and missing the fun of the ride.

And to me Doctor Who is like the British Superman


"Nothing can hold or contain bleed, they said. They were wrong Superman Can."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 27, 2010)

Blink was just a closed time loop, a lot of shows do them, its not complex at all and its really fun to think about. I don't know how Blink was proud of itself. It was just an all around well written episode.


----------



## Corran (Jun 28, 2010)

I think Blink is one of the best "doctorless" stories. It stands up really well even though the Doctor is only in a few scenes. And thankfully there is hardly any Martha 

Also taking away from the finale I can't wait to see what happens with River. I found it interesting she could remember the Doctor before anyone else or maybe she never forgot. But damn her for always giving criptic messages when she leaves!!
So next season will be better for some River lovin I think.

On the next seasons subject, I'm really interested to see how they do stories with The Doctor and his married couple companions


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm glad they got married  It makes it seem more like a loving friendship instead of another woman falling in love with the Doctor. That's already happened so many times if you include the specials.
 Christmas is going to be awesome


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 28, 2010)

I've put some thought into it and I've realised that the mastermind behind the TARDIS exploding and the bid to end the universe is Rory.

2,000 years of isolation guarding a box obviously did drive him mad after all, as did the fact that he was in reality a plastic murder machine, but also gave him the time to catch up on his reading and expand his knowledge. He became super-intelligent over the millenia and figured out how to hijack teh TARDIS and cause the explosion undetected. 

That's why it blew up on his wedding day- his warped mind was drawn to the symbolism of the world ending the day his world did, the day of his wedding which never came to pass because some 900 year old pervert ran off with his fiancee`.  

Or maybe he was gambling that the only way to restore everything to rights was for that crisis to take place on that day, as he knew or figured out that that day was the source of the explosion and engineered it _himself_ to bring the Doctor there to fix everything, or because he had to for one of those _Bill and Ted_ time-travel reasons. 

But I like the first idea better. Rory is a genocidal madman. I called it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 28, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I've put some thought into it and I've realised that the mastermind behind the TARDIS exploding and the bid to end the universe is Rory.
> 
> 2,000 years of isolation guarding a box obviously did drive him mad after all, as did the fact that he was in reality a plastic murder machine, but also gave him the time to catch up on his reading and expand his knowledge. He became super-intelligent over the millenia and figured out how to hijack teh TARDIS and cause the explosion undetected.
> 
> ...



Lol I hope this is right. It would put a sure damper on all this Rory wanking in here all of a sudden.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 28, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He should get um a giant scarf.



That would just seem like a big throwback to Tom Baker.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 28, 2010)

Corran said:


> I think Blink is one of the best "doctorless" stories. It stands up really well even though the Doctor is only in a few scenes. And thankfully there is hardly any Martha



I'm rewatching Season 3. Ugh... I forgot how incredibly dull Martha is. But yeah, looking back on the previous four seasons it's hard to say that Moffat's episodes aren't highlights of the New Who.



> Also taking away from the finale I can't wait to see what happens with River. I found it interesting she could remember the Doctor before anyone else or maybe she never forgot. But damn her for always giving criptic messages when she leaves!! So next season will be better for some River lovin I think.



It's pretty obvious she marries him... She basically confirmed that, when he finally asks her to marry him, she says "Yes". We also know that there's very little doubt that the man she kills is the Doctor, although why she does it is the interesting part. She'll definitely kill him when it's time for Matt Smith to pass the torch, since she mentioned that he wore a new suit and hairstyle (most obvious reference to regeneration, ever?).



> On the next seasons subject, I'm really interested to see how they do stories with The Doctor and his married couple companions



I was actually looking forward to an Auton companion.


----------



## Bart (Jun 28, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> That would just seem like a big throwback to Tom Baker.



I pretty much agree with that.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 28, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lol I hope this is right. It would put a sure damper on all this Rory wanking in here all of a sudden.



rory the madman would make rory super awesome


----------



## Castiel (Jun 28, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I find with shows like Doctor Who stopping to concentrate on the mechanics of how this happened are missing the point and missing the fun of the ride.



This is always my interpretation of Moffat's "Timey Wimey Ball" concept




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lol I hope this is right. It would put a sure damper on all this Rory wanking in here all of a sudden.



Now you're just being bitter


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 28, 2010)

Alex Kingston is SuperMILF. DAT ASS

4th Doctor said he was 756  and operated TARDIS for 523 years(not as a blue poilice box).
7th Doctor said he was 953.
9th doctor said he had 900 years of time travel in blue police box experience.


336(or 450 when as 2nd doctor)+900(including the Last Great Time War)=1236(or 1350) years old is the 11th Doctor,unless i missed something here.


Moffat is the man for the right job.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 28, 2010)

The Tenth Doctor said he was 903.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 28, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Now you're just being bitter



Because I think its dumb how characters get an undue amount of love for being semi-attractive and having a sappy backstory. This is the same reason I didn't like Wesley in Angel. Everyone swoons and falls all over and the character was frankly the most annoying person in the show. 

It's the same with Rory, the more people act like he's so bad ass, the more it just seems completely unwarranted. (because it really is) 



Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Alex Kingston is SuperMILF. DAT ASS
> 
> 4th Doctor said he was 756  and operated TARDIS for 523 years(not as a blue poilice box).
> 7th Doctor said he was 953.
> ...



Your math is totally wrong, the Doctor is at most like 907 or 908 years old. I am pretty sure he said he was 903 somewhere in season 1 or 2. Even if we count the year that got erased in season three, he wouldn't be that old.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 28, 2010)

> Because I think its dumb how characters get an undue amount of love for being semi-attractive and having a sappy backstory.


The fuck?

He's getting love because he's a well written character who proved himself in the story.  Or do all good character get "wank"?  DW has too much Doctor wank next?

The Moff has won


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 28, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> The fuck?
> 
> He's getting love because he's a well written character who proved himself in the story.  Or do all good character get "wank"?  DW has too much Doctor wank next?
> 
> The Moff has won


He's actually a pretty poorly written character because the first half of his problems between him and Amy were just glossed over. 

And Smith has been pretty much carrying this show, I like Amy but I've noticed when she's not around I don't care as much as I did in previous seasons. Like even in Midnight I missed Donna (but they made up for it).


----------



## Corran (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm jumping in on the age thing. He is 907 years old. In the End of Time the Doctor says he is 907 and when Amy tries to bang the Doctor he says "I am 907 year old time lord and you are a human!"
So he seems to be aging along with the years of the series now. I'm surprised they didn't give him a few more years when he adventured on his own after Donna.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2010)

> And Smith has been pretty much carrying this show, I like Amy but I've noticed when she's not around I don't care as much as I did in previous seasons. Like even in Midnight I missed Donna



I was never a big fan of any of the companions, Donna was funny tho. 

As for Rory, he's an okay character, don't want him permenantly tho, I'd rather the Amy/Doctor relationship progress rather than him being a third wheel. Tho thankfully we won't see Amy going all googoo over the Doctor.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 28, 2010)

The thing I like about the Rory/Amy relationship is that it seems to show that there is more than swagger and time travel. For all intent purposes, Rory represents the mature choice and The Doctor is Amy's childish day dreams. Choosing Rory over the Doctor is choosing someone caring and steady, as opposed to the mad unreliability of the Doctor.

She's not went with the traditional choice, as fiction goes at any rate. And just 'cause she chose him, doesn't mean that their problems disappear or their dynamics change all that much. That is what is so brilliant about the relationship - there are no magic answers, and it's never a perfect romance. She's still got some commitment fears, he's still a little bit awkward; the fact that, unlike the Doctor, he's not essentially a fairy tale is actually a good thing. The whole series, for Amy, has been about growing up and Rory represents that.

They shouldn't have killed him twice, just to bring him back though. Here's hoping they do genuinely kill off a main character at some point.

Edit - I should probably add that the ultimate message isn't to reject childhood fancies either, but rather find a way to balance them with reality. She chooses Rory and finds a way to reconcile that with staying with the Dr. So she chooses to both grow up and embrace her childish fantasies. Eat her cake and have it too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 28, 2010)

I found this, I hope its Omega or that Black thingy: 

Link removed


----------



## Tay (Jun 29, 2010)

Just watched all 13 episodes of Series 5 in one day. Not sure if that should make me happy or sad.

I Really, Really, loved every single episode. I wasn't planning on watching the previous doctors, but now I am hooked and must see more.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 29, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I found this, I hope its Omega or that Black thingy:
> 
> Link removed



Aha.  :ho


----------



## Bart (Jun 29, 2010)

I recommend you take a look at my sig if you've not seen is already


----------



## Vault (Jun 29, 2010)

> being semi-attractive



...Lol 

You hate him because he isnt attractive enough? How the hell is his story sappy again?


----------



## Huntress (Jun 29, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because I think its dumb how characters get an undue amount of love for being semi-attractive and having a sappy backstory. This is the same reason I didn't like Wesley in Angel. Everyone swoons and falls all over and the character was frankly the most annoying person in the show.



lol rory is barely even semi attractive 

I think one of the problems with amy is that 90% of her lines are "doctor? DOCTOR?! DOCTOR!!" or screaming.
I know the assiants say doctor alot but she seems to say it even more than most.
Another thing that annoys me abit is how when we first met her, she was really independant and fierce, and could really stand up for herself, and yet as the show progresses, i feel shes becoming more dependant and clingy (not just to the doctor but to rory too, i know hes her husband but i get the impression he really liked her independantness)


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> They shouldn't have killed him twice, just to bring him back though. Here's hoping they do genuinely kill off a main character at some point.



Why do you want this?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 29, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Why do you want this?



Because happy endings all the time are silly and cliched. No companions have died, hell no one who's actually been in the TARDIS this round has died. Not even K9 or something like that. Sure the little one shots died, but they weren't true companions. 

And this is why Waters on Mars is one of the best Specials, they shrugged off the happy bullshit.



PaperAngel said:


> lol but rory is barely semi attractive
> 
> I think one of the problems with amy is that 90% of her lines are "doctor? DOCTOR?! DOCTOR!!" or screaming.
> I know the assiants say doctor alot but she seems to say it even more than most.
> Another thing that annoys me abit is how when we first met her, she was really independant and fierce, and could really stand up for herself, and yet as the show progresses, i feel shes becoming more dependant and clingy (not just to the doctor but to rory too, i know hes her husband but i get the impression he really liked her independantness)



Well yeah, she became more damsel in distressy toward the middle of the season, which is what really put me off of her. I liked her a lot at first but it sort of slackened off later. 

And on a lot of forums I go to, girls are all over about how hot Rory is and they're writing Doctor/Rory fanfiction and everything. 



Vault said:


> ...Lol
> 
> You hate him because he isnt attractive enough? How the hell is his story sappy again?


I'm going to go ahead and guess you totally misread my post considering your answer here.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because happy endings all the time are silly and cliched. No companions have died, hell no one who's actually been in the TARDIS this round has died. Not even K9 or something like that. Sure the little one shots died, but they weren't true companions.
> 
> And this is why Waters on Mars is one of the best Specials, they shrugged off the happy bullshit.



The idea that you can't tell a serious well done good story without having someone dying is a huge load of bullshit and a trend I am glad this show isn't falling into. The idea that grim and gritty stories automatically make things better.

I am all for Happiness, especially in Science Fiction better world future all that.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 29, 2010)

Taleran said:


> The idea that you can't tell a serious well done good story without having someone dying is a huge load of bullshit and a trend I am glad this show isn't falling into. The idea that grim and gritty stories automatically make things better.
> 
> I am all for Happiness, especially in Science Fiction better world future all that.



Its not that a grim ending makes things "better" or that happy endings are boring. 
Its constantly having happy endings thats the problem. Its like how in bleach or naruto, nobody actually dies, they all cheat death somehow.
For _*everyone*_ to cheat death takes away the suspense, and to have the same thing constantly is boring.
Waters of Mars was interesting because that woman died, that the doctor couldnt save her, she could not cheat or escape death, though personally i didnt like the episode much, the ending was interesting.
Obviously you dont want _*everyone*_ to die, that would be just as bad as everyone living, it would make everything hopeless, the suspense would be ruined as you would know they will end up dead.
Whats best is to have balance, between grim and happy. I know its just a kids show but hell, the producers shouldnt shy away from death. 
One of the things ive noticed is that the doctor (in all series) always finds a way out for himself, hes never trapped, hes always got options, even for something as permenant as death. Notice how he never truely commits himself to anything, hes the sort of person you never get a straight answer from. Its interesting but assisants could be a way of the doctor dealing with permenant things in an indirect way (such as death).


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2010)

> Because happy endings all the time are silly and cliched


One of the most fucking stupid things I've read on this forum.  




> The idea that grim and gritty stories automatically make things better.





> Its constantly having happy endings thats the problem.


Everything depends on how it's done


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 29, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Why do you want this?



Because if you want to keep the threat of death legitimate then at some point you are going to have to put your cards on the table. Rory being killed twice, and brought back both times, does reduce the tension in the show really. If you want the threat level to remain deadly, you've got to suggest that characters can properly die without some sort of cop-out. I'm not saying there should be a blood bath, because killing characters for the sake of killing characters is never a good idea, but it would bring back a lot of tension that's been missing as of late if it really defied expectations. Problem was demonstrated when Rory was killed - did anyone seriously think that he wasn't gonna come back?

Although admittedly the show did do a brilliant job of keeping me on edge despite this. I knew that The Doctor wasn't going to disappear, but even still the scene with him talking to Amy was heartbreaking. I think we've already had four years without happy endings really (all four of RTD's ones ended on a bit of an angsty note) so there is nothing wrong with a happy ending.

Anyway, Moffat knows what he is doing. I'm sure he'll quieten my complaints one way or another.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2010)

> I think we've already had four years without happy endings really (all four of RTD's ones ended on a bit of an angsty note) so there is nothing wrong with a happy ending.


Heh, you know I never thought of it that way but you're right.  The Doctor saved the day, but he himself never "WON"


----------



## olaf (Jun 29, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Heh, you know I never thought of it that way but you're right.  The Doctor saved the day, but he himself never "WON"


yeah, the ending of third and fourth season were esp like that IMO

first he lost rose, and then donna. i baww'd like a little bitch


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2010)

Interesting analysis in the differences in styles between Moffat and RTD and their handling of the show


highlights


I love this description of the Doctor's change from 10th to 11th


> Davies wrote David Tennant’s Doctor from the biggest smart aleck in the universe to basically a god, as seen when he resurrected himself from the everyone’s faith in him to save the world. I thought that was an interesting contradiction: for a passionate atheist, Davies showed himself to be a rather Anglican one. So where do you go when your predecessor has spent four-and-a-half series portraying the hero as a god and then ends with the fall of the lonely god? Why, you take him in a slightly different direction, shift the theme a little bit to the side, of course. You make it a fairytale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 29, 2010)

Donna ;______; I cried so hard


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2010)

I love the Deus Ex Machinca complaints that get launched at this show.

God in the Machine == Doctor in the TARDIS


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2010)

> I love the Deus Ex Machinca complaints that get launched at this show.
> 
> God in the Machine == Doctor in the TARDIS


Ha good one.

But yeah, you have to see the stuff RTD did with his climaxes for yourself to fully get the complaints.  He did go a _bit_ out there (particularly "Utopia/The Sound of Drums/The Last of the Time Lord" and "The Stolen Earth/Journey's End", and I guess add in "The End of Time" for good measure)


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm working my way there (Baker is too much fun and its amazing how much Original Davros reminds me of Brainiac)


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2010)

That's one thing I love about this series.

All the Doctors are fun.  I've by no means come close to watching everything, but all 11 doctors in their own way are pretty different from one another, but they are all fun to watch)


----------



## olaf (Jun 29, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ha good one.
> 
> But yeah, you have to see the stuff RTD did with his climaxes for yourself to fully get the complaints.  He did go a _bit_ out there (particularly "Utopia/The Sound of Drums/The Last of the Time Lord" and "The Stolen Earth/Journey's End", and I guess add in "The End of Time" for good measure)


yeah...

and when I read that instead of Ood in the Satan's Pit RTD wanted to put Slitheen, I just thanked gods that he didn't


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That's one thing I love about this series.
> 
> All the Doctors are fun.  I've by no means come close to watching everything, but all 11 doctors in their own way are pretty different from one another, but they are all fun to watch)



for further reference for you guys:


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Your math is totally wrong, the Doctor is at most like 907 or 908 years old. I am pretty sure he said he was 903 somewhere in season 1 or 2. Even if we count the year that got erased in season three, he wouldn't be that old.





Corran said:


> I'm jumping in on the age thing. He is 907 years old. In the End of Time the Doctor says he is 907 and when Amy tries to bang the Doctor he says "I am 907 year old time lord and you are a human!"
> So he seems to be aging along with the years of the series now. I'm surprised they didn't give him a few more years when he adventured on his own after Donna.



The 7th Doctor actually said he was 953; the new series messed it up a bit. If they did'nt make that continuity mistake then he could, maybe even should, be over a thousand years old.

And I assume the reason they did'nt have him aging after he left Donna is so that it would make a bit more sense for him to say his finals goodbyes to everyone at the end; if he did that after a 50-year gap between adventures  it would be a little weirder, plus it makes sense of his "I don't want to go" line since he may well be the shortest lived Doctor ever.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2010)

oh this is fucking clever



> Amy's born in 1989 - the year Classic Who ended.
> 
> Amy meets The Doctor as a child in 1996 - the night he returned for one night only in the TVM.
> 
> ...



blah blah blah Amy is a metaphor for the generation who grew up without the Doctor


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2010)

people, cease this debate over the Doctor's age, 





also I stumbled on the Tvtropes DW characters page, those little figures are adorable


----------



## Huntress (Jun 29, 2010)

How can amy be born in 1989? i was born then, and im 20. the oldest she can be is 21. yet shes 22 when shes marrying rory. (marrying very young for an english person)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 29, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> One of the most fucking stupid things I've read on this forum.



That's just proof you don't know what you're talking about. There's literally no death whatsoever Companion wise in the show. 

Its so that any time someone dies, you expect them to come back later, like with Rory. Him staying dead or ending up dead in the end would have been a shocker, what happened is just par for the course in new Doctor Who. 

I like how people think that I really give a damn if they 1.think my opinion is baseless 2. don't like my opinion. It doesn't change the fact that what I am saying is based on fact. (and that you read what I said wrong). 

We've just come to expect no one to die. 

Which is what I love about Torchwood, because pretty much anyone on there can die anytime.

Also, Moffat hates to totally kill people, or kill them through unnatural causes. The only person who's truly died in one of the Moffat episodes were in Blink (natural causes) and Girl in the Fireplace (old age)


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2010)

> *That's just proof you don't know what you're talking about. There's literally no death whatsoever Companion wise in the show.
> *
> Its so that any time someone dies, you expect them to come back later, like with Rory. Him staying dead or ending up dead in the end would have been a shocker, what happened is just par for the course in new Doctor Who.
> 
> ...



Yeah we get that, and we are fine with it. Death is not a prerequisite for something to be threatening, terrifying or BAD. It helps with somethings but it is far from required.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 29, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Yeah we get that, and we are fine with it. Death is not a prerequisite for something to be threatening, terrifying or BAD. It helps with somethings but it is far from required.



Then they should stop killing characters to bring them back, its just gone on too often and its annoying. 

And that's why its called an opinion, people should stop acting like its stupid just because they don't agree with it. It still  seems to ring true for at least two people in here, who really cares if you think its stupid or if its not true for you. 

Eventually that kind of story telling is going to bore more and more people. Especially in a modern audience.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> also I stumbled on the Tvtropes DW characters page, those little figures are adorable



Huh; says here that the Cybermen in _The Pandorica Opens_ are actually supposed to be the Mondasian Cybermen, but look like the Parallel Cybermen due to the budget according to Word of God. Anyone got a link to that? 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Which is what I love about Torchwood, because pretty much anyone on there can die anytime.



I think _Torchwood_ overdoes it a bit though, to where it has the opposite problem. Instead of almsot nobody dying, damn near _everybody_ dies. 

Which is just as bad. The only ones still alive are the two main characters, and one of them actually dies all the time (and the other is a dead girl reincarnated).



> Also, Moffat hates to totally kill people, or kill them through unnatural causes. The only person who's truly died in one of the Moffat episodes were in Blink (natural causes) and Girl in the Fireplace (old age)



Your forgetting _The Time of Angels_ two-parter.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't know claiming that happy endings all the time are always cliched seems pretty opinionated to me


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2010)

That TV Tropes page brings up another good point- since the cracks in time no longer happened, does that mean that in the future that army of Weeping Angels actually _succeeds_ and escapes?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2010)

That does make sense


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 29, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Huh; says here that the Cybermen in _The Pandorica Opens_ are actually supposed to be the Mondasian Cybermen, but look like the Parallel Cybermen due to the budget according to Word of God. Anyone got a link to that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah your right, those Angels did kill, but in the end Moffat reversed it cause the time cracks didn't happen. 

Also Torchwood does over do it, I might not watch it after how Children of Earth ended. I was astonished and frightened for my life but it solidifies how ridiculously bad ass Jack is.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2010)

Holy fucking shit the 5th Doctor shot a Cyberman when he was already down 



> That's just proof you don't know what you're talking about.


What?  That was a responce to the idiocy of saying the concept of having a happy ending is cliched.  Which is stupid.  Nothing was said on companion mortality.


> Yeah we get that, and we are fine with it. Death is not a prerequisite for something to be threatening, terrifying or BAD. It helps with somethings but it is far from required.


Exactly, I knew the Doctor and Amy were going to be alright in the end, but that didn't make me any less worried watching the episode.


> Eventually that kind of story telling is going to bore more and more people. Especially in a modern audience.


and killing people to the point where life is meaningless won't?



> Huh; says here that the Cybermen in The Pandorica Opens are actually supposed to be the Mondasian Cybermen, but look like the Parallel Cybermen due to the budget according to Word of God. Anyone got a link to that?


Cybusmen do not have Cyber-Ships.

Also I'd imagine the Mondasi assimilited the Cybusmen.  I mean the Cyberman that Amy fought acted nothing like a Cybusman.


Not sure on the budget thing, but it seems plausible.  Maybe the game will explain it.


----------



## Sin (Jun 29, 2010)

So I've been wondering(something that probably gets asked a lot around here), can Doctor Who be started at the current 2005+ incarnation, or will it be way too confusing without having seen the entire old version?


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 29, 2010)

Sinnie 

I've only seen the 2005 series so far, and it's not confusing for me~


----------



## Taleran (Jun 30, 2010)

You can start at the Matt Smith season and be perfectly fine


----------



## olaf (Jun 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _don't really remember seeing this on the show, did I miss it_ 






[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB-M_tYhLGU[/YOUTUBE]

same goes for this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4dUQgIaXGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huntress (Jun 30, 2010)

olaf said:


> *Spoiler*: _don't really remember seeing this on the show, did I miss it_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wtf, the second video says it contains channel 4 content so its blocked for my country, but I am in the UK


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 30, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> Wtf, the second video says it contains channel 4 content so its blocked for my country, but I am in the UK


A lot of you tube and hulu are blocked in other places.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 30, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> A lot of you tube and hulu are blocked in other places.



channel 4 is a british company, and i am in the UK so therefore i should be able to see it.


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

olaf said:


> *Spoiler*: _don't really remember seeing this on the show, did I miss it_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


II think i might be gay


----------



## Taleran (Jun 30, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> channel 4 is a british company, and i am in the UK so therefore i should be able to see it.



Not necessarily I have uploaded BBC videos to Youtube and people in the UK get a taken down message but I can still view it here in Canada and others not in the UK can.

Example


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2010)

Wtf I can't see it either, someone tell Channel 4 they're failing hard.

Don't know what to make of this:


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2010)

Taleran said:


> You can start at the Matt Smith season and be perfectly fine



Yeah, its a perfect jumping on point.  Knowledge of the RTD years would be helpful of course but by no means required.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 30, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Wtf I can't see it either, someone tell Channel 4 they're failing hard.
> 
> Don't know what to make of this:



Whhhyyyyyyyy 

Why not use Matt? 3; Since he is the Doctor right now.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2010)

Don't worry most likely its bullshit.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 30, 2010)

It better be


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 30, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> channel 4 is a british company, and i am in the UK so therefore i should be able to see it.


You have to realize the people they don't want viewing it is the people who they do want viewing their network. People here can't see their network so no point in taking it from us.


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

Time to watch this season again before Iplayer delete them.


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

Reminder to those planning on re watching it on iplayer, The first couple episodes have 2 days to go


----------



## Damaris (Jul 1, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> and killing people to the point where life is meaningless won't?



this this this fucking thank you
that's why i hate the third season of torchwood so much
bang, kill of ianto for no reason
let's off jack's grandson while we're at it, because drama is good
oh and everyone in power is a douchebag, no one has any problems with sacrificing lower class children NOTHING GOOD EVER HAPPENS 

i hated that shit
this two part finale may have had its flaws, but i infinitely prefer it over children of earth
i watch television like doctor who and torchwood for the same reason i read comics and certain books

real life is fucked up and hard most of the time, and there's no guarantee that _i'm _ even going to get a happy ending, so i want to at least watch something that will cheer me up for a few days

tl;dr i don't think happy endings will ever go out of style, someone who thinks they're boring needs to re-evaluate shit


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 1, 2010)

Damaris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just need to get a reality check, Torchwood is a drama, if you didn't want to see one you shouldn't be watching it. 

They didn't kill people for "no reason", if you want to read or see something where no one dies I suggest you stick to pop up books. 

And FYI, read something on Jeopardy and what it means a narrative to find out why everything you've said is pretty bad if a show ever wants to appear to have a life threatening event going on in it often.


----------



## Corran (Jul 1, 2010)

I rewatched the first ep of the season. Couple of lingering questions.
-If Amy forget her parents how did she know it was her mum that did the smiling faces on the apples.
-The crack took her parents but also acted as a way for Prisoner Zero to escape. The cracks are really confusing at times. I'm still not sure how they all worked in the end.
-The duck pond.....


----------



## Damaris (Jul 1, 2010)

Corran said:


> I rewatched the first ep of the season. Couple of lingering questions.
> -If Amy forget her parents how did she know it was her mum that did the smiling faces on the apples.
> -The crack took her parents but also acted as a way for Prisoner Zero to escape. The cracks are really confusing at times. I'm still not sure how they all worked in the end.
> -The duck pond.....



she forgot what happened to them, not that she ever had parents
can't help you there
i think that was just eleven being eleven 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You just need to get a reality check, Torchwood is a drama, if you didn't want to see one you shouldn't be watching it.
> 
> They didn't kill people for "no reason", if you want to read or see something where no one dies I suggest you stick to pop up books.
> 
> And FYI, read something on Jeopardy and what it means a narrative to find out why everything you've said is pretty bad if a show ever wants to appear to have a life threatening event going on in it often.



there's a difference between "drama" and overdone
deaths on torchwood lost their impact because i didn't even expect anyone to live by the end, because they were nonsensical and obviously a result of the plot, not logical character actions, and because it was hammered down our throats that this was supposed to be the "dark and edgy" season. 

i've got no problem with characters dying _if it's done right._ when rory first died, i was horrified and sad, but i wasn't angry, because i believed his sacrifice. contrast that with ianto's death, where we're supposed to buy that a man who's continually presented as being smart and thoughtful is going to go charging into a room with no weapon and no plan, against an unknown alien. and that's without even getting into all the other ways his character got fucked over in that season.

read something on jeopardy...? regardless, good writing can pull anything off. even though i knew eleven wasn't going to die, him going into the sun with the pandorica and flashing back through his adventures moved me because it was good writing. deaths for the sake of dying and drama don't, because they are bad writing. it's as simple as that. saying darker and edgier shows are automatically better is woefully undereducated, because it's the quality of the writing that makes or breaks the show.

also i'm genuinely saddened by your neg, though not for the reasons that you might hope. the fact that you truly believe a show can't be sad/meaningful or dramatic without loss of life says a lot about who you are as a person.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 1, 2010)

Damaris said:


> there's a difference between "drama" and overdone
> deaths on torchwood lost their impact because i didn't even expect anyone to live by the end, because they were nonsensical and obviously a result of the plot, not logical character actions, and because it was hammered down our throats that this was supposed to be the "dark and edgy" season.
> 
> i've got no problem with characters dying _if it's done right._ when rory first died, i was horrified and sad, but i wasn't angry, because i believed his sacrifice. contrast that with ianto's death, where we're supposed to buy that a man who's continually presented as being smart and thoughtful is going to go charging into a room with no weapon and no plan, against an unknown alien. and that's without even getting into all the other ways his character got fucked over in that season.
> ...



A show with this level of danger can't maintain it without some loss of life because it just doesn't make sense and when everyone living becomes expected the show loses some of its impact and seriousness. Its the type of show, not everything needs loss of life, but this time suffers if no one ever dies. I don't know how better to explain this than that. 

Also, Jack can't die, one because we know Jack is integral to the Doctors past and thus the future.

I don't see Gwen dying soon, because she's important to the audience's understanding.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 1, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> A show with this level of danger can't maintain it without some loss of life because it just doesn't make sense and when everyone living becomes expected the show loses some of its impact and seriousness. Its the type of show, not everything needs loss of life, but this time suffers if no one ever dies. I don't know how better to explain this than that.
> 
> Also, Jack can't die, one because we know Jack is integral to the Doctors past and thus the future.
> 
> I don't see Gwen dying soon, because she's important to the audience's understanding.



yes, but that's got a reverse effect too, as i've said over and over. when everyone dying becomes expected, those deaths lose their sense of importance because we don't get attached to the characters and expect their fates. and a lot of my problems with ianto's death would have been lessened if his death had made sense and been a result of logical character choices, not hamfisted plot stupidity. the torchwood organization has a high death-rate, yeah, but that doesn't mean you've got to kill off all the cast--especially when tosh and owen _just died in the last season_. it gets even worse when RTD admits he basically did it for a clean slate.

jack is necessary, but gwen stopped being important to the audience's understanding a long time ago. halfway through the second season, maybe. it's been a long time since she was an audience avatar; and even if you think she still is--wouldn't killing her off be an "edgier" less cliche choice with more impact than killing off ianto, who was reduced to the token gay boy?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 1, 2010)

Damaris said:


> yes, but that's got a reverse effect too, as i've said over and over. when everyone dying becomes expected, those deaths lose their sense of importance because we don't get attached to the characters and expect their fates. and a lot of my problems with ianto's death would have been lessened if his death had made sense and been a result of logical character choices, not hamfisted plot stupidity. the torchwood organization has a high death-rate, yeah, but that doesn't mean you've got to kill off all the cast--especially when tosh and owen _just died in the last season_. it gets even worse when RTD admits he basically did it for a clean slate.
> 
> jack is necessary, but gwen stopped being important to the audience's understanding a long time ago. halfway through the second season, maybe. it's been a long time since she was an audience avatar; and even if you think she still is--wouldn't killing her off be an "edgier" less cliche choice with more impact than killing off ianto, who was reduced to the token gay boy?


Actually his death made perfect sense. It seems you missed the point of the scene. His death was a direct result of Jack's brash nature.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 2, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Actually his death made perfect sense. It seems you missed the point of the scene. His death was a direct result of Jack's brash nature.



jack's brash nature doesn't explain why ianto's common sense suddenly flew out the window, or why he was reduced to a lovesick plot-point; because at the end of the day ianto was only killed to make a point, the point that torchwood children of earth was the serious and special new torchwood. because jack is brash, and jack is confident but jack is also a fucking immortal with more life experience than the rest of torchwood put together, and he should know better. he can survive anything, ianto can't. handwaving it as jack's brash nature is just excusing that shoddy writing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 2, 2010)

Damaris said:


> jack's brash nature doesn't explain why ianto's common sense suddenly flew out the window, or why he was reduced to a lovesick plot-point; because at the end of the day ianto was only killed to make a point, the point that torchwood children of earth was the serious and special new torchwood. because jack is brash, and jack is confident but jack is also a fucking immortal with more life experience than the rest of torchwood put together, and he should know better. he can survive anything, ianto can't. handwaving it as jack's brash nature is just excusing that shoddy writing.



You sound like a fan girl who's just mad the character she liked died. The fact that you glaze over the fact that Jack's always brash and pretty much anyone on that show has followed him blindly at some point and that someone being in love makes them do dumb things, but you've invented an entire scenario where none of the stuff that makes sense matters. When that show started Ianto was the office nobody. He progressed into someone else. I don't know whats wrong with who he became or how he died.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 2, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You sound like a fan girl who's just mad the character she liked died. The fact that you glaze over the fact that Jack's always brash and pretty much anyone on that show has followed him blindly at some point and that someone being in love makes them do dumb things, but you've invented an entire scenario where none of the stuff that makes sense matters. When that show started Ianto was the office nobody. He progressed into someone else. I don't know whats wrong with who he became or how he died.



and you sound like a thirteen year old who still thinks gloom, doom and and death are the only way to make writing have emotional impact, but if we're going to resort to name-calling, maybe this should just stop. the fact that you pick and choose my arguments to address is annoying, but i'll repeat this for like the seventh time now; i don't have a problem when characters i like die, _if it's done well._ i liked tosh more than i ever liked ianto, but i didn't have a problem with her death because it wasn't absurdly stupid. saying "jack is brash" does not excuse the fact that ianto is repeatedly shown as careful, smart, and not at the center of the action. he's not the front lines kind of guy. "being in love makes them do dumb things"? this is what you've come down too? no matter that it's shown that even when ianto is in love and does "dumb" things (re; lisa) he does it in a methodical, planned way? none of that means anything apparently, because you've decided it doesn't. 

i'm not talking about the way ianto progressed in seasons 1 & 2, i'm talking about how he went from a bisexual to "it's just jack" to someone being able to smell the queer on him, to snide comments about his sexual orientation after his death, to the fact that it turned out he was lying about his past as well. i'm talking about how he was turned from a reasonable adult to the stereotypical gay character who gets hurt when jack doesn't think their in a relationship and gets cockblocked by rhys making fucking beans. if you don't see how any of that could be seen as offensive by people who want a role-model, than you need a lot more help than arguing over the internet with me.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]mzpheePokTM[/YOUTUBE]

:3


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 2, 2010)

The problem with the whole die/not die thing is that the show itself relies on death as a threat. If death was never mentioned, or never threatened, then killing people off would serve to no purpose. Killing people (and not just one episode characters) shows that the threat is a genuine one.

Also, you've got to take into account try/fail cycles. Good fiction doesn't have heroes who are always victorious - sometimes the hero has to lose, to make the battle for the vicotry, and the eventual victory, all that much better. Doctor Who _does _do this, and very convincingly in the finale too, but to make the cycle feel less formulaic it would be good to give us some failure that doesn't have a rewind button. Some defeat that can't be turned around.

Anyway, the Moff knows what he's doing. This series was really good, and I'm sure it'll only get better.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 2, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> The problem with the whole die/not die thing is that the show itself relies on death as a threat. If death was never mentioned, or never threatened, then killing people off would serve to no purpose. Killing people (and not just one episode characters) shows that the threat is a genuine one.
> 
> Also, you've got to take into account try/fail cycles. Good fiction doesn't have heroes who are always victorious - sometimes the hero has to lose, to make the battle for the vicotry, and the eventual victory, all that much better. Doctor Who _does _do this, and very convincingly in the finale too, but to make the cycle feel less formulaic it would be good to give us some failure that doesn't have a rewind button. Some defeat that can't be turned around.
> 
> Anyway, the Moff knows what he's doing. This series was really good, and I'm sure it'll only get better.



Exactly, if the threat of dying is just a an empty one and everything that happens is just going to be turned around then there's no point in even mentioning it. 

I realized that and that's why I killed off so many characters in my rewrite.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2010)

This thread is reaching House of Uzumaki levels of god awful shit


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I think the main reason the death thing is so annoying is the way RTD made such a big deal out of it only to pull the rug at the last minute. In Season 2 we had the Beast promise that Rose would die in battle, and in Season 4 Dalek Caan saying that "one will still die". 

Then it turns out they only meant "figuratively speaking". Stuff like that took the sting out of death more than anything else.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 2, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I think the main reason the death thing is so annoying is the way RTD made such a big deal out of it only to pull the rug at the last minute. In Season 2 we had the Beast promise that Rose would die in battle, and in Season 4 Dalek Caan saying that "one will still die".
> 
> Then it turns out they only meant "figuratively speaking". Stuff like that took the sting out of death more than anything else.



Figurative death is really good...when used sparingly. But when everyone had a figurative death, or dies in dream sequences or when time gets reversed at the end, it just starts to get bad looking as a trend.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 2, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> This thread is reaching House of Uzumaki levels of god awful shit



Well, the fifth season did just end. So there's bound to be mindless jabbering. In related news, I'm rewatching the The Stolen Earth season finale.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2010)

> Well, the fifth season did just end. So there's bound to be mindless jabbering


No I mean the just plain retarded bitching everyone is doing.

I hate you all for ruining this thread


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2010)

> I rewatched the first ep of the season. Couple of lingering questions.
> -If Amy forget her parents how did she know it was her mum that did the smiling faces on the apples.
> -The crack took her parents but also acted as a way for Prisoner Zero to escape. The cracks are really confusing at times. I'm still not sure how they all worked in the end.
> -The duck pond.....



Red herrings or maybe theres more to Amy than we've been told. If the parents were removed from existence then wouldn't Amy disappear too since she would never be concieved? Idk somethings still of about the whole Amy situation and the big ass house.

The pond is still dodgy, Omega is in it.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 2, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Well, the fifth season did just end. So there's bound to be mindless jabbering. In related news, I'm rewatching the The Stolen Earth season finale.



I loved the series 4 finale  It was amazing. I like to re-watch it sometimes too


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 3, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No I mean the just plain retarded bitching everyone is doing.
> 
> I hate you all for ruining this thread


:lamo That ruined the thread for you? People discussing one dislike in a show (thats pretty much my only real gripe with the writing in the show on a consistent level)? Wow, that's pretty odd then, I didn't know we weren't allowed opinions. When did I wander into North Korea.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 3, 2010)

...

wow

I didn't actually expect anyone to take that post seriously.   ...  Seriously, what world am I living in.  

Also of course you have an opinion, but you are reaching cafe level awful I would personally rather you stop and just chill out, it's a show. Nothing to get into these long bouts about.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 3, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ...
> 
> wow
> 
> I didn't actually expect anyone to take that post seriously.   ...  Seriously, what world am I living in.


Don't back out of it now...what did you look over your post and realize how bad it looked. 

No one is going to take THIS latest post seriously because its obvious you were serious from the neg you gave me...what did that say "Shut the fuck up" I think it was. 

I could screen shot it if you like so the rest of the class can see or should they just take my word for it?

Edit: Eh, what the Hell: 



Does that look like a person who's not serious to you?


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 3, 2010)

well you always come across sensitive nerds online.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 3, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> well you always come across sensitive nerds online.



Any time someone says something realistic about the shows involved, or addresses one of the mistakes they see in the show someone has to blow up and act like you insulted their child or something. It happens all of the time in the manga sections too. 

It's not like I came in here bad mouthing Doctor Who, I just think the show would be improved by them actually making good on the constant threats of Death. 

I was going to watch some old Doctor Who, some of the stuff with Victoria but I can't seem to get the files to work...


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2010)

Its interesting that Mickey Mouse didn't want this place to turn in to House of Uzumaki yet acted like one of them.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 3, 2010)

Meh, can't disagree. I forgot one of the reasons why I left this thread initially. Though the debates/discussions are still interesting and fun to read, despite the unnecessarily personal clauses.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 3, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Don't back out of it now...what did you look over your post and realize how bad it looked.
> 
> No one is going to take THIS latest post seriously because its obvious you were serious from the neg you gave me...what did that say "Shut the fuck up" I think it was.


How does it look bad?  I made a statement that could not possibly be true (I find some of the people here to be cool dude), only regret I have it not putting in a smilie to show that I was joking (off the top of my head      , etc.)



> I could screen shot it if you like so the rest of the class can see or should they just take my word for it?
> 
> Edit: Eh, what the Hell:
> 
> ...



You annoy me, so I negged.  

It's a very simple concept, that's what negs are for.  They are useless internet points that show you dislike what someone posted.


Here's an anology

Someone is in their room and there's is someone right outside with a bullhorn saying things loudly.

So they open the windows and yell for the person outside to shut up.

A quick pointless gesture.



Ennoea said:


> Its interesting that Mickey Mouse didn't want this place to turn in to House of Uzumaki yet acted like one of them.



and I am filled with self loathing over it

I may seriously kill myself over it


----------



## Detective (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm gonna just leave this little gem here in order to defuse some of the tension in the thread. Behold and be amazed at the true power being held back by Pandorica:

[YOUTUBE]uneqa0Qe_uE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 4, 2010)

Burn to the big bang.


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh shit, we'd have been fucked if it had been Chuck Norris in there


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 5, 2010)

Chuck Norris loses.


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2010)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Chuck Norris loses.



How dare you say that, good Sir/Madam. How dare you.   

Don't you know that the Time Lords were created when Chuck Norris glanced at his pocket watch one fine afternoon and happened to smile for whatever reason. Stick that in your Doctor Who Wiki.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 5, 2010)

Detective said:


> How dare you say that, good Sir/Madam. How dare you.



Because Chuck Norris jokes haven't ever been funny and the actual man is a moronic bigot?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 5, 2010)

Rob` said:


> Because Chuck Norris jokes haven't ever been funny and the actual man is a moronic bigot?


Chuck Norris as the actual person was so far from my mind I thought you meant the member Chuck Norris.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 16, 2010)

Hopefully this isn't true:


----------



## Corran (Jul 16, 2010)

The source is from "The Sun", a big gossip paper so take it with a MASSIVE grain of salt.

So I watched End of Time the other night with the Commentary on with David on it, its so great to listen to him and his opinions on how his final story went. I still cried at the regeneration scene, "I don't want to go" gets me every god damn time


----------



## Velocity (Jul 16, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Hopefully this isn't true:



It's highly unlikely. He wouldn't leave after just two seasons, especially knowing how popular he is from the first 13 episodes alone. He'll go on for at least three seasons, I think, if only because the more work he DOES with Doctor Who, the more awesome his r?sum? will look when he finally does hit Hollywood.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2010)

Posting something from the Sun is like posting news you got off a bathroom wall, scribbled in crayon.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 16, 2010)

Sun and their "insiders", or as I call them people who make shit up.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 26, 2010)

I think I've found out why I like the current Doctor so much


----------



## arc (Jul 26, 2010)

who's that ?


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Piekage (Jul 31, 2010)

Skotty said:


>



Those were my exact thoughts.

So, started watching 9th Doctor Era Who, he's pretty awesome.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 16, 2010)

is it sad that I ONLY just found this thread?

;______________;


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2010)

Lol I see you found it, glad to have someone else around


----------



## emROARS (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah 

anywho, i'll try and get some images up when I go to the dr who exibit in cardiff this or next week. Should be fun with the darlek show. 

And i'm getting me a pair og white converses and ripping them apart to make them replica's.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2010)

emROARS said:


> Yeah
> 
> anywho, i'll try and get some images up *when I go to the dr who exibit in cardiff this or next week. Should be fun with the darlek show*.
> 
> And i'm getting me a pair og white converses and ripping them apart to make them replica's.


I can't wait to see this!


----------



## emROARS (Aug 16, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I can't wait to see this!





I just want a new sonic screwdriver from forbidden planet. *has no merch yet*


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

I am a child of the 10th doctor. Tennant shall forever be my doctor.

However looking back the 6th doctor was pimparific.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2010)

emROARS said:


> I just want a new sonic screwdriver from forbidden planet. *has no merch yet*


My friend has the 10th doctor's, I can actually get a picture of it.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 16, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> I am a child of the 10th doctor. Tennant shall forever be my doctor.
> 
> However looking back the 6th doctor was pimparific.




10th will always be my doctor too. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> My friend has the 10th doctor's, I can actually get a picture of it.



Epic 

Oh and that reminds me:



^ when I was in caerphilly. :33


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2010)

That's epic, you know I saw a woman who made a Tardis Sweater.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 16, 2010)

Why, is it a really small sweater that can fit a really big person inside?



























I apologise


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 17, 2010)

Omega is going to get you.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 17, 2010)

Catterix said:


> Why, is it a really small sweater that can fit a really big person inside?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got to be honest, I lol'd hard at that.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 17, 2010)

Skotty said:


>



Well I felt that way at the 13th hour, but after he joined on permanently, I fell in love with him. And I am a guy. lol.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 30, 2010)

Oooh, so it looks like the next series of Doctor Who will be split in half! With a gamechanging cliffhanger at episode 7, with then a break until the autumn!

Intriguing! Hmm.

I kinda like that idea, it makes Doctor Who just last longer throughout the year, but at the same time, it better be bloody good to cause such a change.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 30, 2010)

emROARS said:


> is it sad that I ONLY just found this thread?
> 
> ;______________;



This is kind of what we expect from welsh people.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh my fav. one is here
ı really love doctor who!


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Catterix said:


> Oooh, so it looks like the next series of Doctor Who will be split in half! With a gamechanging cliffhanger at episode 7, with then a break until the autumn!
> 
> Intriguing! Hmm.
> 
> I kinda like that idea, it makes Doctor Who just last longer throughout the year, but at the same time, it better be bloody good to cause such a change.




*Spoiler*: _The cliffhanger seems to be that_ 



Amy Pond will die.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2010)

I think BBC is trying to build some momentum for the next series and a break will do that. Honestly DW airing in Autumn would make better ratings sense.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I think BBC is trying to build some momentum for the next series and a break will do that. Honestly DW airing in Autumn would make better ratings sense.


is it coming back


----------



## emROARS (Aug 31, 2010)

Are you talking about BBC:America? Cos in the UK, It has a christmas special (or specials depending if there's a new doctor or not) on christmas eve and christmas day and then starts again about feburary-march time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2010)

emROARS said:


> Are you talking about BBC:America? Cos in the UK, It has a christmas special (or specials depending if there's a new doctor or not) on christmas eve and christmas day and then starts again about feburary-march time.


We start three weeks behind or something. I just meant that since someone mentioned Autumn.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2010)

Next year the series will be split in to two CTK, one part will be shown in Spring, the other half in Autumn.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 31, 2010)

More info on the split


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2010)

Split, those fuckers are trying to torture us.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 31, 2010)

season these short don't do split

Also, I'm catching up on Torchwood


----------



## Soranushi (Sep 1, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> More info on the split



The fuck they doin' man~

It's ironic as I was thinking it'd be cool if the DW seasons were spread out through the year....I now regret thinking about that. If only this came with the slightly longer 16ep season that I had wished would come with the breaks.



_*leaves in TARDIS*_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah for a short show its better all at once.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2010)

Just watched the end of Torchwood Season Two


BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW 


Grey was gay as blazes but  still


----------



## emROARS (Sep 1, 2010)

This wouldn't be happening under David Tennant


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 1, 2010)

As the others have said splitting a short series is ridiculous.

I don't think it's about a cliffhanger but because of Moffats other work, Sherlock.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 2, 2010)

emROARS said:


> This wouldn't be happening under David Tennant


You're such a Tennant Fan Girl


----------



## Shadow (Sep 2, 2010)

Noooooooooo I want all my Amy Pond at one sitting.  Gawd that girl is so hot.......seriously she is my favorite Doctor Companion.........I've never seen anybody hotter


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 2, 2010)

She's hot, but she's not my favorite, especially after the latter part of the season. I still think Donna is number one!


----------



## Corran (Sep 2, 2010)

I felt Pond got less hot as the series went on.....


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 2, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She's hot, but she's not my favorite, especially after the latter part of the season. I still think Donna is number one!



I totally agree! Donna is number one!
I love the Amy and Rory combo though, I'm really looking forward to seeing how our trio will work out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 2, 2010)

Skotty said:


> I totally agree! Donna is number one!
> I love the Amy and Rory combo though, I'm really looking forward to seeing how our trio will work out.


Can't stand Rory, don't really like how Amy was handled after the first several episodes either. 

I can't say I liked Rose for the most part either, she grew very annoying by the second season.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm watching Children of the Earth and I'm screaming to myself "JUST CALL THE FUCKING DOCTOOOOOOR"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 2, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I'm watching Children of the Earth and I'm screaming to myself "JUST CALL THE FUCKING DOCTOOOOOOR"


Doctor's not able to come back, he's still having the adventures just before the End of Time. 

They address the Doctor not being there later anyway.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2010)

that reminds me, I' never did watch Planet of the Dead.

After catching up on torchwood I'm gonna go do Sarah Jones. Or whatever was her name.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 2, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> that reminds me, I' never did watch Planet of the Dead.
> 
> After catching up on torchwood I'm gonna go do Sarah Jones. Or whatever was her name.


Sarah Jane is okay at times. 

Planet of the Dead is pretty boring. It's like Midnight without the...anything that made Midnight good.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah Planet of the Dead was a total snooze fest I cant even believe they made that into a special it was better off as a filler episode


----------



## emROARS (Sep 2, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She's hot, but she's not my favorite, especially after the latter part of the season. I still think Donna is number one!



I'm not the only one who loved donna. 

I saw her as a mother figure to the doctor. Rose was pretty winy tbh, although I didn't mind her.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2010)

wow
I'm going into the final part of childrens of the earth and I don't know what I'dd do in jack's shoes



Also, I was so pissed off at the Doctor's absence I just realized
Torchwood is an Anagram for Doctor Who


----------



## Piekage (Sep 2, 2010)

emROARS said:


> I'm not the only one who loved donna.
> 
> I saw her as a mother figure to the doctor. Rose was pretty winy tbh, although I didn't mind her.



Donna was awesome. Damn shame what happened to her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 2, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> wow
> I'm going into the final part of childrens of the earth and I don't know what I'dd do in jack's shoes
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to the late show.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2010)

Really? I thought it was rather clever of me.

Also, Ianto


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2010)

holy shit, what a downer ending


----------



## arc (Sep 2, 2010)

Ianto 


Donna was so awesome. Her ending horrified me. She definitely got the worst deal.
I liked Martha too. Didn't really mind Rose, but I have no particular affection for her.
And Amy, well there are things about her that I dislike... in theory, but somehow she charms me anyway. Something about the way she acts.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2010)

Amy kinda goes well with this incarnation of the doctor, because they all look like such younglin's. I don't feel like she's a total tsundere bitch when she mouths at him.
And best of all, she's properly teamed up with Rory.


Now, I want more torchwood.
And I sure as hell want more Jack X tennant  Although I can imagine the horniness if he ever sees the Eleventh


----------



## emROARS (Sep 3, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Amy kinda goes well with this incarnation of the doctor, because they all look like such younglin's. I don't feel like she's a total tsundere bitch when she mouths at him.
> And best of all, she's properly teamed up with Rory.
> 
> 
> ...



lol the actor for jack is named john barrowman.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2010)

Anyone got links for Sarah Jane Adventures?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 3, 2010)

What would you dooooooooooooo to own a TARDIS' now.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2010)

I want a Doctor, with or without Tardis


----------



## emROARS (Sep 3, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I want a Doctor, with or without Tardis



me too


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 3, 2010)

arc said:


> Ianto
> 
> 
> Donna was so awesome. Her ending horrified me. She definitely got the worst deal.
> ...


I liked Martha too, everyone seems to hate her though.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Sep 10, 2010)

wonderfull things are about to happen


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2010)

Amy's getting nude?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 10, 2010)

Matt Smith and Tennant did, why won't she?


----------



## emROARS (Sep 11, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Matt Smith and Tennant did, why won't she?



Tennant got nude? Wait wut? When this happen?


----------



## Corran (Sep 11, 2010)

emROARS said:


> Tennant got nude? Wait wut? When this happen?



Series 4 finale


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 11, 2010)

emROARS said:


> Tennant got nude? Wait wut? When this happen?



And you call yourself a hysterical fangirl. :taichou


----------



## Piekage (Sep 11, 2010)

emROARS said:


> Tennant got nude? Wait wut? When this happen?



Journey's End, as Meta Crisis Tenth Doctor.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 11, 2010)

Rob` said:


> And you call yourself a hysterical fangirl. :taichou



it's been a while since then


----------



## Godot (Sep 11, 2010)

Bit late on telling this, but I went to see Doctor Who Poms on my birthday, in July. It was awesome


----------



## emROARS (Sep 11, 2010)

Godot said:


> Bit late on telling this, but I went to see Doctor Who Poms on my birthday, in July. It was awesome



really? Was it the one when the 11th was on the screen then came out and had the little boy helping him deactivate a bomb? 

that was so cute :33


----------



## Godot (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah, everyone d'aaawed with Matt picked that little kid out. But seeing him all scared was almost butt-clenching


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 11, 2010)

Wait, deactivate a bomb?  What?!


----------



## Shade (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey guys, new DW fan in the house! I had typed up my impressions on every season of new Who on here to share with you all, but my browser crashed and took my walls of text with it. 

I can't retype everything I loved and disliked but to summarize: 


*Spoiler*: _First the bad or meh:_ 




Majority of RTD episodes
Slitheen eps in S1 tainting an otherwise awesome season
School Reunion
Cybermen (they never really had character like Daleks)
Crappy rapid fixes for RTD's cliffhangers
Donna in the Runaway Bride
Daleks in Manhattan arc
S3 Finale (among the worst of RTD)
The Master's character being destroyed
First half of S4
PARTNERS IN CRIME (Ugh)
Sontarans
UNIT
Rose coming back and the terrible terrible ending she got with a fake Doctor
The End of Time (RTD further screws with The Master and makes him unable to be taken seriously by anyone)





*Spoiler*: _The awesome:_ 




Series 1
Ecclestion
Empty Child/Doctor Dances
David Tennant
Series 2 minus RTD fail
Girl in the Fireplace
Impossible Planet/Satan Pit
Rose's sacrifice (and ending which should've stuck)
New take on Shakespeare
HUMAN NATURE/FAMILY OF BLOOD
BLINK (all 3 some of my fave DW)
Ending of Utopia
Time Crash
Jenny
DAVID TENNANT
Silence in the Library/Forest of the Dead
Steven Moffat
Midnight 
Turn Left
S4 finale (as much as I hated a lot of the shitty episodes RTD wrote, when he sometimes had it, he really had it)
Daleks
Waters of Mars (best RTD episode)
ENTIRETY OF SERIES 5
Amy Pond
Matt Smith
The fact that Moffat is head writer SQUEE
Vincent and the Doctor (with the amazing scene in my sig)
Rory
CONSISTENT WRITING of S5




That was the gist of it, but despite the negatives, I really really enjoyed the show as a whole and am definitely a fan. Next, I'm gonna watch S3 of Torchwood because I heard everything before it crap.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi shade 

I liked BLINK too, i think they're the most scariest things i've seen. The psychology behind then aliens is crazy.


----------



## Corran (Sep 25, 2010)

^Oh shit!  Now my screen isn't turning off!!!!!!


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 25, 2010)

Dont look into the eyes !


----------



## Shade (Sep 25, 2010)

> Welsh singer Katherine Jenkins is to appear in this year's Doctor Who BBC1 Christmas special in her first major acting role.
> 
> In what the show's lead writer Steven Moffat told MediaGuardian will be "the most Christmassy Christmas special" since the hit family drama series returned to British TV in 2005, Jenkins will be joined by acting grandee Michael Gambon in the 60-minute special episode.
> 
> ...



Gambon. C:


----------



## emROARS (Sep 25, 2010)

Shade said:


> Gambon. C:


----------



## Shade (Sep 27, 2010)

There are some hardcore Who fans here, so this question is directed to you all. All the non-TV canon stuff, stuff like radio plays, novels, webcasts spinoffs, is any of it any good? I'm especially interested in any good Who novels because I really enjoyed the adaption of the Family of Blood story.

Torchwood I already watched S3 of and it was pretty good, but are the other spinoffs worth a damn?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 28, 2010)

Shade said:


> There are some hardcore Who fans here, so this question is directed to you all. All the non-TV canon stuff, stuff like radio plays, novels, webcasts spinoffs, is any of it any good? I'm especially interested in any good Who novels because I really enjoyed the adaption of the Family of Blood story.
> 
> Torchwood I already watched S3 of and it was pretty good, but are the other spinoffs worth a damn?



Stay clear of the Sarah Jane Adventures - it's just a kiddie version of Doctor Who with a main character whose accent is retardedly (it's a word now) stereotypical.

As for the books, I'd suggest giving "The Stone Rose", "Human Nature", "Goth Opera" and "Heart of TARDIS". They're among the most popular of Doctor Who novels and for good reason.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2010)

> a main character whose accent is retardedly (it's a word now) stereotypical.


Isn't that how she speaks?

also on the topic of accents, I much prefer Tennant's natural accent to the one he used whe nplaying The Doctor


----------



## emROARS (Sep 28, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Stay clear of the Sarah Jane Adventures - it's just a kiddie version of Doctor Who with a main character whose accent is retardedly (it's a word now) stereotypical.



Lol, she speaks fine for a British actor because you know, she's British?



You can watch the sarash jane adventures, although they're way toned down in violence and is shown on a kids channel.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 28, 2010)

emROARS said:


> Lol, she speaks fine for a British actor because you know, she's British?



So am I but you don't see me speaking like I've got a broom shoved up my arse.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2010)

Some people just naturally speak funny accent doesn't have much to do with it.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 30, 2010)

This is probably the best explanation of why Season 5 is just amazing.



> Waters of Mars was about the only story from the second half of the Russell T Davies regime that I had any time for. But I was disappointed that the very, very dark climax – where the Doctor realises that he is the only Time Lord in the universe and therefore free to do whatever he likes – was not followed through. I had suspected that this new, hubristic Doctor would become the much threatened Dark Doctor and that the season climax would involve his previous companions banding together to defeat him. I speculated that this Doctor-turned-evil might be the terrible thing hidden in the Pandorica.
> 
> But now we see that it was followed through. Up to now, the Doctor has always felt, at some level, bound by the Laws of Time. Now the Laws of Time no longer exist, he can do what he wants. But what he wants is to have fun: not an evil Doctor, but a happy, impish, joyful Doctor, a Doctor who, in the face of the total destruction of everything that ever existed or ever will exist and his own death...decides that fezzes are cool. This is what the Time Lord Triumphant looks like.



Rest is here


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2010)

Heh, also don't forget that he himself stopped existing as well and was given another lease on life.

On that note I take it you've seen the specials

I thought Next Doctor was stupid as hell but all the Morrissey parts were good on their own, endng made me :swoon:
Planet of Death was meh, not really big enough for a special like an episode RTD was sitting on.  UNIT doctor was insufferable but companion was nice, I'd like to see more of her.
Waters of Mars was certainly an interesting one, seeing Doctor just snap and be smacked metaphorically for his hubris was again interesting.
I just plain liked End of Time, not real defense I just loved it a lot more than I should have.  Simm Master was fun, I liked Wilf, threat was big but not retardedly convoluted like Journey's End.


but what did YOU think tal?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2010)

heh just remembered that "Doctor's Daughter" is still alive, and that it was Moffat who convinced RTD to not kill her off, It'd be interesting to see her interact with Smith Doctor


----------



## Piekage (Oct 1, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> heh just remembered that "Doctor's Daughter" is still alive, and that it was Moffat who convinced RTD to not kill her off, It'd be interesting to see her interact with Smith Doctor



Ditto. I wonder what Amy and Rory's reactions would be. The best thing about that ep IMO was the shit Donna was giving the Doctor.

So, anyone read ? Any opinions?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 1, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Heh, also don't forget that he himself stopped existing as well and was given another lease on life.
> 
> On that note I take it you've seen the specials
> 
> ...



The next Doctor I tried watching got bored and stopped.

Planet of Death I didn't watch.

Waters of Mars I liked up until the incredibly dark ending.

End of Time was Fun but not that good, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2010)

> End of Time was Fun but not that good, if that makes any sense.


Yeah I get ya.

It wasn't really _good_ in the way _good_ things are _good_, like RTD finally threw enough shit on the wall enough of it stuck and told an "epic" season finale that worked.

RTD can be oddly inconsistent like that.  Like how Torchwood Sesons 1 and 2 were horrifically bad but Children of Earth was actually not completely horrible (bordering on ok and good)



> The next Doctor I tried watching got bored and stopped.


Can't say I really blame you, the main plot with the Cybermen was beyond retarded which is again sad because of the Morrissey parts were good, but at least the ending was good.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 1, 2010)

Water on Mars is probably the best written episode of the RTD era, loved the ending.


----------



## Shade (Oct 1, 2010)

^ What he said. I really disliked RTD in general, but some of his episodes (like Midnight), when they worked, really worked. Water on Mars was definitely one of those.

The End of Time though as complete trash, 10th deserved a better finale. I even enjoyed S4 finale more.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Oct 1, 2010)

There's just 2 more months left until the Doctor, Amy, Rory return in the Christmas episode. Can't wait.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2010)

> But this isn't enough for Moffat. Oh, no, no, no, no. He can't just say "The Doctor is like an imaginary friend who came to life." He has to say "The Doctor actually is an imaginary friend who came to life." The whole season plays around with ideas about dreams and memories. Braceman the android can become a human being (and therefore not a Dalek controlled bomb) if he embraces and feels and holds onto his artificial memories. Amy must choose which of the Dream Lord's realities is real, which is to say, which one she wants to be real. And over and over and over we are told that things which fall through cracks in space cease to exist – retrospectively wiped from existence – but at some level carry on existing if people remember them.
> 
> It's popular for the more dippy kind of book about death and bereavement to assure you that death is a state of being where you "continue to exist in the memory of others." Well, yes. I have a real memory of my grandmother in my mind: it is subjective and real to me, but I can't pass the qualia of that memory on to you. The most I can do is describe her to you, in words: but what you'll then have is not a memory of my grandmother, but a memory of me describing my grandmother to you. So a "story" in the sense of a work of fiction is like the memory of a person who never lived, or an event which never happened. When the Doctor falls out of the universe he become, in Amy's world, exactly what he always has been in ours. We are all stories in the end.



Thats an interesting view there.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2010)

Honestly though I loved End of Time and rank it among the best finales, I relly can't explain it I just love it


----------



## emROARS (Oct 2, 2010)

OMG GAIZ 

I found the most awesome super website in the world for dr who information. This one guy gathered ALL information from ALL the dr who sources and ordered them together to make a giant website dedicated to accurate information. 



it says on there that time lords naturally smell fo honey, and they control their hypothalmus to give them control over alpha waves.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 5, 2010)

"I'm a ghost of Christmas Past".




> Steven Moffat has said that the Christmas Special will be the most " Christmassy Christmas special ever." and " We're going for broke with this one. It's all your favourite Christmas movies at once, in an hour, with monsters and the Doctor and a honeymoon and – oh, you'll see. I've honestly never been so excited about writing anything. I was laughing madly as I typed along to Christmas songs in April. My neighbours loved it so much they all moved away and set up a website demanding my execution. But I'm fairly sure they did it ironically."


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]sTEm0aBpOPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2010)

This is going to be so epic.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]s1yW8FrrXAA[/YOUTUBE]

It's like they were fucking begging to be cancelled


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 31, 2010)

I just realized, there's a decent chance the Doctor's last name is Song.


----------



## arc (Oct 31, 2010)

................. why?


----------



## emROARS (Oct 31, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I just realized, there's a decent chance the Doctor's last name is Song.



lol no. 

Am I the only one that think River is lying about the marrige thing? Or the whole thing is more than it seems?

Oh and I reckon Susan will be in the next season. :3


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bEOrsJkijE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


So as I gather, now that "history can be rewritten", the Doctor is deciding to give someone who died alone and miserable the chance to change like in the story.

Neat


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2010)

emROARS said:


> lol no.
> 
> Am I the only one that think River is lying about the marrige thing? Or the whole thing is more than it seems?
> 
> Oh and I reckon Susan will be in the next season. :3


Nah, I have thought this for a pretty long time and it seems a lot of other fans do too.


----------



## arc (Nov 22, 2010)

What's the Doctor doing, hijacking fictional characters 

Wait, didn't he do that with Merlin? Or it was alluded to in the old series or something. I read it... speaking of, and speaking of River's mysteriousness, I remember now a speculation I came across about the Doctor, Merlin and River Song. There's this 'Merlin's sickness' that means he experienced time backwards. He loved deaths and partings cause for him it was the beginning, but was saddened by first meetings with people. Kinda like the Doctor and River's relationship. Also there's this 'Lady of the Lake' who was his lover and apprentice, who kills him (I think. Not all that familiar with the myths) And that could be River in this scenario with the implied romantic involvement and her murder- and hell, even her name (or lol, Pond anyone?) I don't know, I thought it was a bit out there, but not too bad 

Anyway, I look forward to finding out more about her. There's definitely stuff up.


----------



## emROARS (Nov 22, 2010)

arc said:


> What's the Doctor doing, hijacking fictional characters
> 
> Wait, didn't he do that with Merlin? Or it was alluded to in the old series or something. I read it... speaking of, and speaking of River's mysteriousness, I remember now a speculation I came across about the Doctor, Merlin and River Song. There's this 'Merlin's sickness' that means he experienced time backwards. He loved deaths and partings cause for him it was the beginning, but was saddened by first meetings with people. Kinda like the Doctor and River's relationship. Also there's this 'Lady of the Lake' who was his lover and apprentice, who kills him (I think. Not all that familiar with the myths) And that could be River in this scenario with the implied romantic involvement and her murder- and hell, even her name (or lol, Pond anyone?) I don't know, I thought it was a bit out there, but not too bad
> 
> Anyway, I look forward to finding out more about her. There's definitely stuff up.



lol, I read about the merlin thing, but in no mythology did it state he loved morgan la fye. At least not here in wales anyway. :3

And lol I just read an argument about the whole 'reproduction' thing with gallifreyans. People don't understand the whole 'they were cursed so they CAN'T reproduce therefore you have advance IVF (Looming). THEREFORE, they had no biological parents, only cousins and people whom they considered as parents'. The only time the curse WAS lifted was during the doctor's 7th regeneration which tbh, for gallifrey isn't that long.

Poor newwho fans who think they know everything when they don't.


----------



## arc (Nov 22, 2010)

> lol, I read about the merlin thing, but in no mythology did it state he loved morgan la fye. At least not here in wales anyway. :3
> 
> And lol I just read an argument about the whole 'reproduction' thing with gallifreyans. People don't understand the whole '*they were cursed so they CAN'T reproduce therefore you have advance IVF (Looming). THEREFORE, they had no biological parents, only cousins and people whom they considered as parents*'. The only time the curse WAS lifted was during the doctor's 7th regeneration which tbh, for gallifrey isn't that long.
> 
> Poor newwho fans who think they know everything when they don't.


shame, mer/mor is one of my favourite pairs for him The Lady of the Lake is Morgan? Riight. Like I said, I don't know that much, and that is one built on and varied corner of mythology. I thought her name was Nimueh or something.

 Just to make absolutely sure, the bolded bit is the canon or the fan theory?
Reminds me, I wanna see the Doctor's daughter again.

This is why I don't voice any theories I might tentatively have out loud much  I never watched the old series, and I'm not that nerded about the new one...


----------



## Shade (Nov 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _S6 spoilers_ 





> According to the latest Doctor Who Magazine (via Life, the Universe and Combom), here's what happens in the Christmas special, "A Christmas Carol":
> 
> Amy and Rory are on their honeymoon during the episode, and run into trouble when the pleasure cruise spaceship they're travelling on finds itself under attack from "something very nasty". The spaceship is orbiting an alien planet, which is where the Doctor is for a considerate part of the story. This therefore causes Amy and Rory to be separated from the Time Lord for the majority of the episode.
> 
> ...






On one hand, there will be more gaps between DW fixes, but I guess it's worth it if the winter gap is shortened and the summer one isn't that long.

Who do you think Idris could be? I'm thinking it might be someone from Old-Who.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2010)

Good we get DW in the winter, sick to the backteeth of fucking Xfactor.

Having to wait 6 months to finish a two parter will be abit much.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2010)

Xfactor still comes on?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday Doctor Who.

23 November 1963(few months delayed)-23 November 2010.

47 Year.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2010)

Also Mark Sheppard* has been confirmed to be showing up in the S6 premiere.  About time he showed up on Who, he's been in fucking everything else (see asterisk)


* AKA
Badger from Firefly
Crowley from Supernatural
Sterling from Leverage
Romo Lampkin from Battlestar Galactica
The British Bank Robber from Burn Notice
Dr. Walker from Medium
The Director of the Ring from Chuck
Benedict Valda from Warehouse 13
Tanaka from Dollhouse
The guy who could start fires with his mind from The x-Files


etcetera


----------



## User Name (Nov 22, 2010)

Matt Smith on the Nerdist podcast:


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 23, 2010)

Shade said:


> Who do you think Idris could be? I'm thinking it might be someone from Old-Who.


It's . 

Really I'm hoping it's Jenny. They need to address her.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 23, 2010)

When does season 6 start?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2010)

Parallax said:


> When does season 6 start?


Probably not until like April.


----------



## Corran (Nov 23, 2010)

Starts around Easter doesn't it?

Got my series 5 blu-rays the other day. Fuuuuuuck me they look awesome. So many vibrant colours and so much detail.


----------



## emROARS (Nov 23, 2010)

arc said:


> shame, mer/mor is one of my favourite pairs for him The Lady of the Lake is Morgan? Riight. Like I said, I don't know that much, and that is one built on and varied corner of mythology. I thought her name was Nimueh or something.
> 
> Just to make absolutely sure, the bolded bit is the canon or the fan theory?
> Reminds me, I wanna see the Doctor's daughter again.
> ...



Lol no, Merlin was Welsh through and through (or british before the saxons which is basically wales before they pushes us back. it's complicated british history.) 

It's canon generally by the Doctor who book created by the BBC called 'lungbarrow'. It's also considered canon that they smell of honey. 
I can't watch the doctors daughter again without thinking 'omg, david tennants going out with jenny...'

and Castiel, he may have been in every American show, but I don't know who he is, so he's not popular here. :]

and *HAPPY BIRTHDAY DOCTOR WHO!*


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 23, 2010)

arc said:


> ................. why?



Because if river had married him


Who's last name would she have?


----------



## emROARS (Nov 23, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Because if river had married him
> 
> 
> Who's last name would she have?



Lol he's a fucking time lord

I don't think human marrige customs include him. If he did marry her at all.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 23, 2010)

Omega was almost married,still he kicked ass(albeit tragic) after being thrown in the anti-matter universe.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 23, 2010)

emROARS said:


> Lol he's a fucking time lord
> 
> I don't think human marrige customs include him. If he did marry her at all.



Or maybe they do. Decent chance I said, and River isn't exactly a time Lord.


----------



## emROARS (Nov 23, 2010)

Why would it include him? _HE'S NOT HUMAN._ The closest thing gallifreyans have to marriage is a handfast. His people rarely married at all!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAI7ZcIbzw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## arc (Nov 23, 2010)

emROARS said:


> Lol no, Merlin was Welsh through and through (or british before the saxons which is basically wales before they pushes us back. it's complicated british history.)
> 
> It's canon generally by the Doctor who book created by the BBC called 'lungbarrow'. It's also considered canon that they smell of honey.
> I can't watch the doctors daughter again without thinking 'omg, david tennants going out with jenny...'
> ...


I know Merlin is a welsh thing... wiki seems to think morgan isn't Lady of Lake, but anyway it's irrelevant.

Cool, I guess that explains stuff. Honey, huh.
 I hope we'll see her again. She was fun, and I can imagine her trying to be like him and wreaking havoc in the process, getting her hands on someone else's time machine so she can go explore and have fun, all through her ignorant childlike perception... she should get a spin off 
[EDIT: deleted scene from that ep (I was looking for them)


----------



## emROARS (Nov 23, 2010)

they're on the Doctor Who series 5 boxset as are the doctor who confidentials. Dunno if it's sold in america though sorry. :/


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2010)

arc said:


> I don't remember that scene
> 
> It's awesome
> 
> Where can I find more stuff like that?



You don't remember the scene marked unreleased Doctor Who Scene? go figure!


----------



## arc (Nov 23, 2010)

I hadn't noticed the unreleased bit yet  only afterward 


> they're on the Doctor Who series 5 boxset as are the doctor who confidentials. Dunno if it's sold in america though sorry. :/


 Ah, I suppose they would be.


----------



## emROARS (Nov 23, 2010)

arc said:


> I hadn't noticed the unreleased bit yet  only afterward
> Ah, I suppose they would be.



:/

Mind you, I can't afford the box set atm, it's like 60 quid (around $100)


----------



## arc (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah I ain't buying anything >.>


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 23, 2010)

Watching  An Unearthly Child(23-11-1963) is also fine.


----------



## emROARS (Nov 23, 2010)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Watching  An Unearthly Child(23-11-1963) is also fine.



seen it


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 23, 2010)

Moffat has to bring back old men Rassilon+Omega(with wives)and the rest,completely reborn.

I also  am wondering if bringing Fraction Paradox on the screen is a benefit,consider his role(Grand Moff) as a nightmare fuel captain.:ho

26/28 50 Minutes episodes should be fine(across a year).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2010)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Moffat has to bring back old men Rassilon+Omega(with wives)and the rest,completely reborn.



Radd was already back and he was Timothy Dalton...doesn't get better than that. 



emROARS said:


> seen it



 I think you're the ultimate fan though Em...no one tops you.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 23, 2010)

Time War creatures,designed by Moffat.

James Rassilon FTW.


----------



## emROARS (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh you 



Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Moffat has to bring back old men Rassilon+Omega(with wives)and the rest,completely reborn.
> 
> I also  am wondering if bringing Fraction Paradox on the screen is a benefit,consider his role(Grand Moff) as a nightmare fuel captain.:ho
> 
> 26/28 50 Minutes episodes should be fine(across a year).



I heard in a rumour that in season six omega is comming back as the scilence. :ho

but I want romana ;_______________________;


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 23, 2010)

Old man Omega is the silence bad? NOOOOOOOOO

Perhaps he can do something about the time lock.


----------



## emROARS (Nov 23, 2010)

but considering what happened during the end of time, do you think bringing them back now would be a good idea? Maybe bringing back romana and the master and children but the others? naaaaa.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2010)

emROARS said:


> but considering what happened during the end of time, do you think bringing them back now would be a good idea? Maybe bringing back romana and the master and children but the others? naaaaa.


See, EmRoars gets me. 

I had a theory a while back that one of the women covering their faces at the end of the end of Time might have been Romana or someone else like that.


----------



## emROARS (Nov 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> See, EmRoars gets me.
> 
> I had a theory a while back that one of the women covering their faces at the end of the end of Time might have been Romana or someone else like that.



I could have been romana, but didn't she go into N-Space?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2010)

emROARS said:


> I could have been romana, but didn't she go into N-Space?


I forget, I read something about her being Time Lord President for a while but I forgot when that was.


----------



## emROARS (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah, she became the president of Gallifrey (first female after the pythia) and then went to N-Space I think. I'll cheak.

EDIT: No, it's the other way around. Lol. 

N-Space, President was during the 2nd incarnation, as well as her being inprisioned by Daleks for 20 years, the resumed presidency or something like that.

3rd incarnation she fought with The Enemy and then lost her seat to Rassilon during the Time War. People think she left to go onto a fourth regeneration or she might've not.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2010)

emROARS said:


> Yeah, she became the president of Gallifrey (first female after the pythia) and then went to N-Space I think. I'll cheak.
> 
> EDIT: No, it's the other way around. Lol.
> 
> ...



Yeah I remember reading that a lot of people were thinking she was what Rassalon was referring to as one of the "Shamed ones" or something of that nature.


----------



## emROARS (Nov 23, 2010)

yeah i think he called her that. :/


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 17, 2010)

So I rewatched The Pandorica Opens and The Big Bang today in anticipation of the Christmas special.

And in this watching, some lines struck me as particularly important.

Namely this one:

"the Pandorica was the prison of a warrior or goblin who dropped out of the sky and tore your world apart until a good wizard tricked it and locked it up"

The Doctor obviously is the ultimate warrior and the dropping out of the sky and tore your world apart is especially true of the bad guys.

Now what remains is who would be 'the good wizard'? That being who made the Pandorica and laid the trap and sabotaged the Tardis.

The wizard to the doctor's warrior...

I predict this will be the big bad of the next series. I doubt it the Master though. They wouldn't bring him back this soon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 17, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> So I rewatched The Pandorica Opens and The Big Bang today in anticipation of the Christmas special.
> 
> And in this watching, some lines struck me as particularly important.
> 
> ...



Hasn't this been stated before? The guesses are all over the board, but I mean that line was pretty heavily quoted when the episode aired.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 17, 2010)

Probably. But it hadn't registered enough when I saw the first few times. I wasn't looking for any depth then


----------



## Shade (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, we know the main baddie is The Silence so they/it will probably be the wizard.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2010)

Maybe it was supposed to be ironic?  Moffat himself has used the exact phrase "good wizard" to describe The Doctor in the past


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, I kind of see the Dr as more of a wizard than a warrior.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 18, 2010)

Shade said:


> Well, we know the main baddie is The Silence so they/it will probably be the wizard.


No, the silence is the result of the universe going dark. The Silence already happened.


Castiel said:


> Maybe it was supposed to be ironic?  Moffat himself has used the exact phrase "good wizard" to describe The Doctor in the past


Well as I said, it was from the bad guys' perspective.


----------



## Shade (Dec 18, 2010)

^ *some spoilers for series 6*


> Steven Moffat has confirmed in Doctor Who Confidential that the Silence will be featured in Series 6, with its identity possibly revealed. Moffat has implied that the Silence is a group of people several times. On Doctor Who Confidential, he said "who are the Silence?",[1] and in an interview said that Series 6 was about who "they" are[2], implying it to be a group or number of people and not simply one. It was later confirmed Piers Wenger in Sci Fi magazine, in reference to series 6, that the Silence is the name of a terrifying species known as Silents who posses both physical and non-physical forms.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 18, 2010)

Damn Moffat,new high octane nightmare fuel  creatures are coming.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

So its not Omega but new villains?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Probably. But it hadn't registered enough when I saw the first few times. I wasn't looking for any depth then


What if the Doctor built the Pandorica to stop himself and set up the trap. Think about it, the next line after that part is RIver Saying "I hate good wizards in fairy-tales, they always turn out to be him."


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 20, 2010)

Since he has'nt built it yet, he would already know that it's not going to work.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Since he has'nt built it yet, he would already know that it's not going to work.


But it did work, it got the cracks to stop. The Doctor can go in loops remember, the same way it happened in Blink, the cause doesn't have to come before the effect, necessarily. If a future Doctor went back and set up the trap once he understood that the trap needed to be broken out of to stop the universe from cracking...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 20, 2010)

But the doctor macguyvers shit. He doesn't make finished products like the Pandorica.

Further, if you look Amy's book, the Pandorica looks identical to her book of Pandora's box.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> But the doctor macguyvers shit. He doesn't make finished products like the Pandorica.
> 
> Further, if you look Amy's book, the Pandorica looks identical to her book of Pandora's box.


None of that would be changed by the Doctor going back and making it, the book was just a history thing--the Doctor could have modeled the box after the box he was put in. He's already been in it, so he would know what the Pandorica looked like. That's how that loop thing works.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 20, 2010)

I know about stable time loops. MSPA is chock full of them.

But that doesn't change the fact that the doctor generally doesn't make stuff. He changes things to suit his needs. And when he does make stuff, like say, the timey wimey detector, is has that MacGuyvered look to it.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 20, 2010)

None of the old villains will feature in Series 6. About time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I know about stable time loops. MSPA is chock full of them.
> 
> But that doesn't change the fact that the doctor generally doesn't make stuff. He changes things to suit his needs. And when he does make stuff, like say, the timey wimey detector, is has that MacGuyvered look to it.


Well he could have nicked it off someone else.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 21, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well he could have nicked it off someone else.


Its a mythical object that he didn't believe existed. He wouldn't know where to nick it off if he wanted.

The only way the Doctor could be the one who created it is if he stole it from right when it created Big Bang 2, like that very instant before it'd get idk, blown up and then through a bit of timeywimeyness put it where he'd find it at the start of the episode.

But then there comes the problem of retrieving it from a collapsed timeline which was a Universe with only Earth.

Also :datamy


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes I've confused myself with this theory  but oh look its Amy.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 21, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Why hello there, Amy. Yes, I would like to be your raggedy Doctor.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

This site is awesome for Amy pictures: 



There's some of those really weird posed shots on there too:


----------



## Corran (Dec 21, 2010)

I still cannot find Amy attractive 

No old enemies in series 6? That should make things interesting :33


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

Amy and Martha are the only new companions I find attractive.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 21, 2010)

My companion attractive rankings are:

1) Rose
2) Amy
3) Jack Harkness
4) Martha
5) Donna
6) Mickey
7) Rory


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

Rose  I couldn't get behind her at all. I actually was probably happiest when she left.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 21, 2010)

But she was gorgeous


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

I never really found her attractive in the least, like I think I was more attracted to Donna  (actually in terms of character Donna is my favorite)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, Donna was an amazing character.

I truly wish The Doctor Donna comes back in the story sometime eventually. Somehow.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

I wish we had more Donna really. But I like Amy (liked her better before Rory got there though--I actually thought I'd have to replace Donna with her)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 21, 2010)

It amuses me that the last two companions were ginger given

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGs_ryZ9bfY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah I make that joke a lot and I write the Doctor as if he's obsessed and fascinated by Gingers.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 21, 2010)

Thats because they have no souls~


----------



## Corran (Dec 21, 2010)

^But he wants to be ginger


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 21, 2010)

That'll be the 14th Doctor then


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

If the rumors about the Master are true, he might be Ginger which I hope they bring up with some comment about the Doctor being jealous.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 21, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> My companion attractive rankings are:
> 
> 1) Rose
> 2) Amy
> ...



EVERYONE FORGETS ROMANA.

;_______________________________;

ROMANA X DOCTOR FOREVERRRRRRRRR 

and peri, ace and leela.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 21, 2010)

I was doing current Doctor Who.

/hasn't seen old doctor who since I was really fucking young

Oh and the first ever episode. I watched that on youtube last year. The first doctor was a huge dick!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

emROARS said:


> EVERYONE FORGETS ROMANA.
> 
> ;_______________________________;
> 
> ...


Victoria is cuter than either Romana


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Dec 22, 2010)

Only 3 more days left until the Doctor Who Christmas Special comes on.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 22, 2010)

Look who topped the list:


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 23, 2010)

Start at 0:45,Moffat have to bring James Rassilon back.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppeNCWqLGsI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2010)

Jack is always number 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 23, 2010)

But Jack's a man.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 23, 2010)

omnisexual, but a man nonetheless


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Dec 25, 2010)

YEAAAH!!! Doctor Who Christmas Special premieres tonight!! I can't wait.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 25, 2010)

then the confidential. They'll be showing the christmas light turn on in cardiff. I might be on there.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2010)

Will it be shown on the American BBC or just the British one?


----------



## Vaz (Dec 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ACTUAL SPOILERS_ 



The Doctor accidentally marrying Marilyn Monroe. 

/fangirl




Best. Christmas. Ever.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 25, 2010)

What time does it air in the UK and when can I be expecting links?


----------



## Shade (Dec 25, 2010)

Ugh, I have to wait for it till 9PM tomorrow in Canada.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 25, 2010)

OMG. I JUST SAW THE SEASON 6 TRAILER AND I FANGASMED LIKE NO-ONE HAS FANGASMED BEFORE.



The episode itself wasn't bad, but it wasn't the best Christmas Special.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 25, 2010)

IMO it was the best Christmas special, Series 6 looks good.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Dec 25, 2010)

That was so much better than the previous specials. Even the master one was a disappointment.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 25, 2010)

This video is private.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 25, 2010)

Oh well I watched it on tv anyway. 

Just check youtube.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Castiel (Dec 25, 2010)

Stedsons ARE pretty fucking cool


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 25, 2010)

Good christmas special, poignant and sentimental without being mawkish, which was always my problem with Russell T Davies' episodes.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 25, 2010)

Finally got a link.

EP


----------



## Castiel (Dec 25, 2010)

I want to know the set up for the Doctor being in the White House.

Also he better fucking ride a horse


----------



## Felt (Dec 25, 2010)

I really enjoyed the christmas special!  michael gambon was terrific


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2010)

Trailer was tops,  Christmas special IS gonna be shown on the US BBC tonight


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2010)

Really enjoyed the special, for me its probably the best one yet. Well crafted and fun without being overly cheesy and at times it really was quite beautiful.

As for the trailer, I see Song will play a large role. CTK must be dancing in the streets at the naked scene. Also at the end trailer when they show Song, is there something moving towards her? It seems like it but I might just be seeing things.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 25, 2010)

is it really sad that I found the parts in the confidential that i'm in?


Anyway, I really enjoyed the special. 
It was nice, alot less dramatic thaat RTD's one's.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 25, 2010)

Just finished, great episode, HE STILL NEEDS TO GET BACK HIS SONIC!


----------



## arc (Dec 25, 2010)

That ep 

New season looks awesome



> is it really sad that I found the parts in the confidential that i'm in?


whaddya mean?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gldWm0oVAlQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But Jack's a man.



Hardly worth mentioning


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2010)

Abigails song is Christmas Carol:


> "When you're alone, silence is all you know. When your alone, silence is all you see. When you're alone, silence is all you'll be".


----------



## emROARS (Dec 25, 2010)

arc said:


> That ep
> 
> New season looks awesome
> 
> whaddya mean?



I went to cardiff to see the lights being turned on. >.>
I was near the front on the left by the white A4 paper banner thingies.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 25, 2010)

screens or bust


----------



## Castiel (Dec 25, 2010)

just started

of course the Doctor would know Santa 

also jesus christ the "Scrooge" of this story is a fucking monster


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Dec 25, 2010)

I just finished watching Doctor Who's "A Christmas Carol" episode. I thought the episode was good. Series 6 looks like it's going to be interesting now that some of the Doctor's adventures will actually take place in America.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm guessing there's a Roswell episode next season from the trailer


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 25, 2010)

I loved the Christmas special.  The scrooge was a complete prick at first and made one wonder just how much the doctor was going to have to do to get him to change his mind.

Although the one thing I wonder about is how he managed to get the scrooges younger self to be able to see and be int he same room with his older self without screwing everything up by intruding upon his own timeline.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 25, 2010)

The Doctor has completely thrown the rule book out the window and is doing whatever he wants now.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 25, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gldWm0oVAlQ[/YOUTUBE]



wow I figured they were acting when they talked like that...


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 25, 2010)

Did anyone watch charlieissocoollike's behind the scenes videos? I found this one quite entertaining.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 25, 2010)

Castiel said:


> The Doctor has completely thrown the rule book out the window and is doing whatever he wants now.


You'd think that would eventually come back to bite him in the ass.

At least I hope it does.  Otherwise it'd just get rather weird.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 25, 2010)

> You'd think that would eventually come back to bite him in the ass.


Knowing Moffat this is going to be a major arc.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 26, 2010)

He does seem rather impulsive with the timeywimeyness compared to the other two.


----------



## Piekage (Dec 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Abigails song is Christmas Carol:
> 
> 
> 
> > "When you're alone, silence is all you know. When your alone, silence is all you see. When you're alone, silence is all you'll be".



Another hint towards the Silence, or Moffat just trollin?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 26, 2010)

The thing I'd like to see most from season 6 is to see him get a worthy foe. A la en par with The Daleks, Cybermen and The Master.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2010)

Two minutes in the christmas special and I'm already "OH YES. YES. DO WANT "


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2010)

Finally, a lie too big


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 26, 2010)

This might have been the best Christmas episode yet.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 26, 2010)

Idk, Tennants debut Christmas episode was very spectacular. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj6fjtzaqPg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 26, 2010)

After watching the preview at the end of the episode I can't wait to freaking see the season premier.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> He does seem rather impulsive with the timeywimeyness compared to the other two.



It's the consequences of Waters of Mars story arc.
He realized now that the Time Lords are gone, who cares about the rules? Let's be in the middle of the apocalypse and decide that Fezes are cool.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 26, 2010)

I reckon we'll see the toymaker. I got a feeeeeeeeeelllllllliiiiiiiinnnnnnnnng.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 26, 2010)

emROARS said:


> I reckon we'll see the toymaker. I got a feeeeeeeeeelllllllliiiiiiiinnnnnnnnng.


There's supposed to be no old enemies though, which I think is a good thing.


Sunuvmann said:


> Idk, Tennants debut Christmas episode was very spectacular.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 26, 2010)

Christmas Carol was okay.

 But fuck damn it,series 6/season 32 going to be epic.

The Smilers where not scary,don't disappointed me Moffat.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 26, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> After watching the preview at the end of the episode I can't wait to freaking see the season premier.



Me too  I'm so excited! I love the Doctor Amy Rory combo


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2010)

Smilers were a complete disappointment.


----------



## Huntress (Dec 26, 2010)

the fucking oods again? jesus what is with the doc who team and oods? 

the christmas special was nice, i liked the hot blonde chick and the fish were really awesome actually.
It was annoying that nobody explained why the fish were so hungry though. 

I think the karren and matt have stopped fancying each other though, cause their chemistry really isnt there anymore. Remember at the beggning of this series how flirty they were? They were like that behind the scenes too, but sort of around the middle of last series, it dropped off and now its basically gone, which is abit of a shame but oh well.

Oh the other thing was that theme of the darkness and dying alone and scared. I didnt get why the old guy changed his mind about that when he met his younger self.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 26, 2010)

well to be fair there wasn't much time for chemistry to show.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 26, 2010)

About the stuff with the old guy; he was simultaneously doing and remembering what he looked like old through the eyes of a child as a hateful old man and fearing him.

Emotional timeywimeyness.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2010)

> It was annoying that nobody explained why the fish were so hungry though.



It was a shark, and we all know by watching Jaws that they're a greedy lot.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2010)

Basically the Doctor has entered Bill & Ted level time fuckery


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 26, 2010)

HEY DOCTOR, REMEMBER TO GO BACK AND LEAVE THIS HAMMER FOR US

OK LOL.

Bill and Ted timefuckery is awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2010)

If this was RTD then the hugging scene would have caused the universe to explode. Moffat wouldn't have such a big event and not bring it up later, imo this will probably be an important part of the next series. Time is being re-written, there will be consequences for the Doctors reckless use of time travel.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't think that anything the Doctor did in this episode fell under breaking the rules of time-travel. Hes had entire adventures with his own past selves, so introducing a small boy to his older self does'nt do much. It's not on the level of things like _Father's Day_ and I don't expect this to be revisited.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 26, 2010)

Beast Below kind of sucked. And really I am still not keen on Rory being there full time now. But I'm thinking this might be his and Amy's last season.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2010)

Guys, there are no more rules of Time Travel the Doctor burned the rule book and flushed the ashes down the toilet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 26, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Guys, there are no more rules of Time Travel the Doctor burned the rule book and flushed the ashes down the toilet.


I don't know where you got that idea, the only reason he could do what he did last season was because the whole of reality was collapsing and the consequences, those creatures, had already been unwritten. 

There still have to be some rules, furthermore he didn't break any in this episode.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 26, 2010)

urgh just finished the christmas special for the first time (yeah i know i know i'm late )

cried like a little girl
loved it 
want season premier now
leaving thread before i see a negative opinion


----------



## emROARS (Dec 26, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I don't think that anything the Doctor did in this episode fell under breaking the rules of time-travel. Hes had entire adventures with his own past selves, so introducing a small boy to his older self does'nt do much. It's not on the level of things like _Father's Day_ and I don't expect this to be revisited.



I think the paradox of a timelord is different the paradox of a human because they can see every timeline that can be created flowing off everything. I always imagine it that they can see thousands of little strings comming off everything.

I think when he saw his past/future selves, they were in a state outside time as well (the 5 doctors, time crash etc.)

And this is amy and rory's last season. So far, matt's having 3 seasons, same as david although he might be doing 5.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 26, 2010)

emROARS said:


> I think the paradox of a timelord is different the paradox of a human because they can see every timeline that can be created flowing off everything. I always imagine it that they can see thousands of little strings comming off everything.
> 
> I think when he saw his past/future selves, they were in a state outside time as well (the 5 doctors, time crash etc.)
> 
> And this is amy and rory's last season. So far, matt's having 3 seasons, same as david although he might be doing 5.


Yay more Matt? So maybe River next season?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Guys, there are no more rules of Time Travel the Doctor burned the rule book and flushed the ashes down the toilet.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 26, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Guys, there are no more rules of Time Travel the Doctor burned the rule book and flushed the ashes down the toilet.



It's not like the rulebook would be any use anyway, considering how there's no-one to enforce it. Who's really going to be able to stop the Doctor? Every race imaginable teamed up to bring him down and he still somehow got himself out... So I'd say he can do anything he bloody well pleases, 'cause nobody can say or do anything about it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Beast Below kind of sucked. And really I am still not keen on Rory being there full time now. But I'm thinking this might be his and Amy's last season.


I hope so. Amy's story line is pretty much done.

She just needs a crowning moment of awesome moment to send her off. Like Rose's God Mode, Martha's DOCTOR DOCTOR DOCTOR rebel stuff and Donna's Doctor Donna bit.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2010)

> It's not like the rulebook would be any use anyway, considering how there's no-one to enforce it. Who's really going to be able to stop the Doctor?


_Exactly_

Time Lords enforced the rules.

Doctor is the only Time Lord left


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd like to see the timelords get resurrected eventually.

I mean if the Daleks can do it, so should they!


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And really I am still not keen on Rory being there full time now. But I'm thinking this might be his and Amy's last season.


Personally I'm pleased we've got two full time companions again. It hasn't really been that way since before the 2005 revival. Plus I like Rory.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I hope so. Amy's story line is pretty much done.
> 
> She just needs a crowning moment of awesome moment to send her off. Like Rose's God Mode, Martha's DOCTOR DOCTOR DOCTOR rebel stuff and Donna's Doctor Donna bit.



Not sure how they're going to pull it, might be the season it happens. 



Gaiash said:


> Personally I'm pleased we've got two full time companions again. It hasn't really been that way since before the 2005 revival. Plus I like Rory.



I didn't honestly like it in the old show. It would have been one thing to have Jack and Rose or something, but I really dislike Rory so it makes me even less enthused about this season.


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 27, 2010)

Any plans for a doctor switch soon or is it still the ugly guy?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Any plans for a doctor switch soon or is it still the ugly guy?


Why would they switch Doctor's soon? They just did it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 27, 2010)

Btw, prediction. 2012 season, they'll do a 10th - 11th doctor crossover.

Since they already provided an opening what with the 10th doctor being at the 2012 Olympics.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 27, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Any plans for a doctor switch soon or is it still the ugly guy?



With any luck, Smith'll be staying for at least four full seasons. They need to make these Doctors last longer, since there's only two left after this one and I really don't want them spending the entirety of the Thirteenth Doctor's life finding some way to restart the cycle. I'd rather they spent that particular Doctor's life with a more sombre tone, perhaps with the Doctor realising and coming to terms with his own mortality. 

Tennant did a small scale version of it for everyone in his own incarnation, but I'd like to see the Doctor saying goodbye to _everyone_ from _every_ incarnation when his life is at an end. If they hold off that incarnation for another ten, fifteen years... I reckon they should be able to pull off convincing CGI. It'd be gutwrenching, seeing the Doctor meeting everyone he has ever travelled with - only to tell them that this is the end for him, that there are no more regenerations. That he can finally, peacefully, go to sleep. That he's walked down the path he thought was right, that everything he did was for the good of everyone, and that he won't be there any more for them to turn to and for that he's sorry. Throw in a bit about the Daleks even honouring their greatest foe, and I think you could just about have a really beautiful ending to the series.

Which is what I want, to be honest. I want Doctor Who to end when the time is right.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 27, 2010)

Lyra said:


> With any luck, Smith'll be staying for at least four full seasons. *They need to make these Doctors last longer, since there's only two left after this one and I really don't want them spending the entirety of the Thirteenth Doctor's life finding some way to restart the cycle. *I'd rather they spent that particular Doctor's life with a more sombre tone, perhaps with the Doctor realising and coming to terms with his own mortality.



Lol no. The whole 13 regeneration cycle is a giant rumour which turned to canon for some reason. I personally believed it but it has NEVER been enforced and has only be mentioned ONCE in the entire 40odd years of showing.

Even in the doctor dies (SJA) He stated he can regenerate 507 times. This is proven because they stated the whole issue would be corrected here:


----------



## Huntress (Dec 27, 2010)

I actually like rory. At first i hated him, but now i think he should be THE companion and they should ditch amy.
I like how rory is like a joke, and he could be an excellent trolling device. The actor is cool too actually, when he talks behind the scenes.
But yeah, his character has definatly improved, and it would be so much more awesome to have a companion whos amusing rather than a lovesick one, cause thats getting really tedious.
And i dont like the doctors attitude towards his love life; hes all moral and into somebody and then instantly just ditches them and gets all hot and heavey with some other chick.
If he was just a straight up perv with none of the love nonsense, then i wouldnt mind, or if he had one true love who he was faithful to, that would be fine also.
But he cant have lots of true loves, its just, idk, unethical? its just my opinion anyway.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 27, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'd like to see the timelords get resurrected eventually.
> 
> I mean if the Daleks can do it, so should they!



Start with Old man O
*Spoiler*: __ 



Omega


.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> I actually like rory. At first i hated him, but now i think he should be THE companion and they should ditch amy.
> I like how rory is like a joke, and he could be an excellent trolling device. The actor is cool too actually, when he talks behind the scenes.
> But yeah, his character has definatly improved, and it would be so much more awesome to have a companion whos amusing rather than a lovesick one, cause thats getting really tedious.
> And i dont like the doctors attitude towards his love life; hes all moral and into somebody and then instantly just ditches them and gets all hot and heavey with some other chick.
> ...



But the Doctor never really reciprocated Amy's feelings. It's not like he has for anyone but Rose and even then that was in the RTD days.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 27, 2010)

@PaperAngel: I recommend you then watch Big Love 

But the thing with the Doctor's love life, he's more or less immortal while all his companions are frail flowers which he has and will see them wilt. That's why he's reluctant to reciprocate their love.

To their perspective, he's a God in a Man's body. Naturally that's attractive.

I think a good companion would be a single Rory like character. Someone Doctor could play matchmaker for and live vicariously through.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh and with the love for Rose, well that was kinda a case of well as he said, she restored his humanity when he was at his worst after being in war and having to genocide his own people and the enemy.

No other characters were able to have the emotional effect on him that he's had on them like Rose.


----------



## Kyōraku (Dec 27, 2010)

Lol, this convos

I am lost, watched a few episodes a couple of years ago and now following it more or less on AXN


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2010)

If his skilled enough with his regenerations can can actually choose what he would like to look like. But his a n00b.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

Good now he shall never be ginger.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2010)

If he learned to control his regenerative powers, and look at a mirror while morphing he would never be ginger


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

Romana forced herself to turn into Lalla Ward.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2010)

You see? Why didn't he learn all the cool stuff. His got an old obsolete TARDIS and what not


----------



## emROARS (Dec 27, 2010)

Sunuvmann: He doesn't need humanity because he's not human. He needs morality and a concious, that is what rose made him see. 



Sunuvmann said:


> @PaperAngel: I recommend you then watch Big Love
> 
> But the thing with the Doctor's love life, he's more or less immortal while all his companions are frail flowers which he has and will see them wilt. That's why he's reluctant to reciprocate their love.
> 
> To their perspective, he's a God in a Man's body. Naturally that's attractive.



And this is why Romana x Doctor is so much more plausable. They're equals.

And she consideres him an idiot because naturally, Romana is more intelligent than the doctor she even teases him. XD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT99o3SyVkM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 27, 2010)

That kind of regeneration is just silly


----------



## emROARS (Dec 27, 2010)

I honestly was thinking she regenerated into those things because she was teasing him to see his reaction.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> That kind of regeneration is just silly


Nothing Romana related is silly.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 27, 2010)

Romana kicked ass.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 27, 2010)

Jack Harkness has the only cool regeneration
Doctor's serve only to make me sad


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 27, 2010)

Jacks is literal regeneration.

The Doctor's is dying without the whole dying part.

That Romana stuff is just poor writing


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Dec 27, 2010)

Instead riding around in a shark-driven carriage, Kazram should've banged Abigail before she died. Who else thought that the old Kazram look like the First Doctor? Speaking of which, I recently watched the First Doctor's last episodes ("The Tenth Planet"). The Cybermen looked & sound ridiculous back then.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Instead riding around in a shark-driven carriage, Kazram should've banged Abigail before she died. Who else thought that the old Kazram look like the First Doctor? Speaking of which, I recently watched the First Doctor's last episodes ("The Tenth Planet"). The Cybermen looked & sound ridiculous back then.



I think he looked like Dumbledore 

Old Cybermen look like people wrapped in sheets, its pretty fucking funny. 

I had an idea for a gag that would just be silly where the Doctor and his companion dress up like the old Cybermen were and the other Cybermen can't tell.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 27, 2010)

Not possible, they reinvented the Cybermen entirely.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 27, 2010)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Instead riding around in a shark-driven carriage, Kazram should've banged Abigail before she died. Who else thought that the old Kazram look like the First Doctor? Speaking of which, I recently watched the First Doctor's last episodes ("The Tenth Planet"). The Cybermen looked & sound ridiculous back then.



Don't be mean, the classic cybermen were adorable. :33
It reminded me of those horror movies about aliens invading earth and they clay godzilla.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think he looked like Dumbledore



Oh you.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Not possible, they reinvented the Cybermen entirely.


The Cybermen from the RTD days were a reinvention you mean? Because I think the ones Moffat used were the old version.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 27, 2010)

The ones Moffat used were supposed to be the original Cybermen, but due to budget they had to use the Cybus-men costumes. If he brings them back again he might give them another makeover.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> The ones Moffat used were supposed to be the original Cybermen, but due to budget they had to use the Cybus-men costumes. If he brings them back again he might give them another makeover.


Moffat couldn't rustle up some tin foil and bed sheets


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2010)

> The ones Moffat used were supposed to be the original Cybermen, but due to budget they had to use the Cybus-men costumes. If he brings them back again he might give them another makeover.



I hope he does, its the first time I didn't roll my eyes at the Cybermen.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I hope he does, its the first time I didn't roll my eyes at the Cybermen.


They won't be in season six anyway as this is supposed to be without them or the Daleks.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Not possible, they reinvented the Cybermen entirely.



Or it could be the fact that the current cybermen are from a different dimension.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2010)

> They won't be in season six anyway as this is supposed to be without them or the Daleks.



I know they won't be in Season 6, Im glad he's not brining them back for an episode just to please fans. However I did want to see the new Power Ranger Daleks.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2010)

No matter how morphin they have become  5 Daleks cant beat the Doctor. They are rebuilding.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I know they won't be in Season 6, Im glad he's not brining them back for an episode just to please fans. However I did want to see the new Power Ranger Daleks.


I heard they might not be back oddly, the fan response was bad.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2010)

> I heard they might not be back oddly, the fan response was bad.



The colours were out there but no need to axe them, fans should trust the writers.


----------



## sel (Dec 27, 2010)

Considering they're all meant to be dead, each time the Daleks re-appear it sort of depreciates the effect they have, really.

I found them, in general, scariest when there was only one of them chained up in a museum basement. Seeing a million of them in the S2 finale didn't intimidate me anywhere near as much.

Then again, my desktop is Dalek related...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 27, 2010)

I didn't care for the iDaleks.

I liked the Daleks from the 9th and 10th docs since they didn't seem so...plastic. 

And it was rather PNJ how they brought them back`


----------



## emROARS (Dec 27, 2010)

sel said:


> Considering they're all meant to be dead, each time the Daleks re-appear it sort of depreciates the effect they have, really.
> 
> I found them, in general, scariest when there was only one of them chained up in a museum basement. Seeing a million of them in the S2 finale didn't intimidate me anywhere near as much.
> 
> Then again, my desktop is Dalek related...



I've always considered them to be paracites with canon's basically.

And I miss their suckers. ;_;


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

sel said:


> Considering they're all meant to be dead, each time the Daleks re-appear it sort of depreciates the effect they have, really.
> 
> I found them, in general, scariest when there was only one of them chained up in a museum basement. Seeing a million of them in the S2 finale didn't intimidate me anywhere near as much.
> 
> Then again, my desktop is Dalek related...


The Daleks come back and it makes sense every time, they're either escapees from the Time War, the Cult of Skaro or the ones that were sent to the Void getting out.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 27, 2010)

That one Dalek in S1 was so much scarier than all the other appearances. After that it was just a point of waiting to see how the Dalek would outwit them.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2010)

If your from the war it means you are time locked, Its always bullshit since escaping a time lock is nigh impossible


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> That one Dalek in S1 was so much scarier than all the other appearances. After that it was just a point of waiting to see how the Dalek would outwit them.


As that involved Rose and Nine, I can hardly be bothered to try and remember it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 27, 2010)

Your taste = shit

Eccleston was the most badass of the Doctors.
Tennant was the funniest and crazy awesome.
Smith is the silliest.

But Eccleston was a bad ass mother fucker. You suck.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2010)

> That one Dalek in S1 was so much scarier than all the other appearances. After that it was just a point of waiting to see how the Dalek would outwit them.



The stone Dalek was somewhat scary too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Your taste = shit
> 
> Eccleston was the most badass of the Doctors.
> Tennant was the funniest and crazy awesome.
> ...


Lol, I really don't like Nine, in fact its not just me but practically everyone I've made to watch Doctor Who struggled through it till they hit Ten.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2010)

> The Daleks come back and it makes sense every time, they're either escapees from the Time War, the Cult of Skaro or the ones that were sent to the Void getting out.


yeah.

The Lone Dalek got lost during the war, didn't try to escape it just happened.

Dalek Emperor and the Cult of Skaro (w/ Gallifreyan Prison) ran before the lock


Davros and Caan was pure RTD plot, but it's Davros so i forgive it.

WW2 Daleks were proto-Daleks made by Davros

The Dalek Rangers were results of plans for the worst case scenario and thus safely stashed away.





> Lol, I really don't like Nine, in fact its not just me but practically everyone I've made to watch Doctor Who struggled through it till they hit Ten.


Your friends suck too


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

Castiel said:


> yeah.
> 
> The Lone Dalek got lost during the war, didn't try to escape it just happened.
> 
> ...



The Daleks are like roaches. 

But if you're going to complain someone keeps getting away, how about Davros? He's been killed more than once supposedly.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2010)

> Lol, I really don't like Nine, in fact its not just me but practically everyone I've made to watch Doctor Who struggled through it till they hit Ten.



While the production quality wasn't the best I probably preferred the first series to the second one. He was a decent Doctor too, however him and Rose just didn't click for me, not until Tennant came.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2010)

> But if you're going to complain someone keeps getting away, how about Davros? He's been killed more than once supposedly.


Who's complaining?

I love the Daleks and the day they go away for good is the day I kill you all


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> While the production quality wasn't the best I probably preferred the first series to the second one. He was a decent Doctor too, however him and Rose just didn't click for me, not until Tennant came.



The second season was marred by Rose, I was so happy when she was gone. 



Castiel said:


> Who's complaining?
> 
> I love the Daleks and the day they go away for good is the day I kill you all



I'm not saying you're complaining, I'm just saying that if we're going to talk about it making no sense, how does Davros always escape.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 27, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lol, I really don't like Nine, in fact its not just me but practically everyone I've made to watch Doctor Who struggled through it till they hit Ten.


Well they suck also. 

Tennant WAS better. But that doesn't make Eccleston any less awesome. Which he was.


Castiel said:


> yeah.
> 
> The Lone Dalek got lost during the war, didn't try to escape it just happened.
> 
> ...


I liked the Cult of Skaro -> Davros ongoing saga. It was a well executed long story.

But Daleks are fucking cockroaches. So hard to exterminate


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 27, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The second season was marred by Rose, I was so happy when she was gone.


Yeah, your taste is horrid.

The end of S2 was so fucking sad and when she came back during the Dalek invasion I 'd so hard and really fucking dawww'd when the two finally saw each other again.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank God 

Someone who knows Eccelstone was the best doctor


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2010)

> The end of S2 was so fucking sad and when she came back during the Dalek invasion I 'd so hard and really fucking dawww'd when the two finally saw each other again.



The S2 ending was too cheesy and silly. Not to mention Billie Piper had the told the world what to expect.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Yeah, your taste is horrid.
> 
> The end of S2 was so fucking sad and when she came back during the Dalek invasion I 'd so hard and really fucking dawww'd when the two finally saw each other again.


Rose is just bad, the character was insanely annoying 90% of the time. 

Her leaving would have been sad if I hadn't hated everything about that romance and the two of them together. 

Donna's leaving was much sadder.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2010)

> how does Davros always escape.



P  l  o  t


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

Castiel said:


> P  l  o  t


I just say Davros is magic.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2010)

Plot is a kind of magic


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

Which crossover doesn't work? 

Doctor Who/Dexter
Doctor Who/Seinfeld
Doctor Who/Gossip Girl


----------



## emROARS (Dec 27, 2010)

gossip girl. please dont


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Davros does'nt escape. He dies and the Daleks bring him back to kill him again. Rinse, repeat.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2010)

emROARS said:


> gossip girl. please dont


Someone dared me  honestly I don't know what a crossover with that or Dexter would entail.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2010)

The Doctor stops Doakes from dying  This will means Dexter is caught ofcourse.


----------



## Shade (Dec 27, 2010)

IMO, in terms of storytelling, RTD was the most consistent in S1 with Eccleston, which is why it's my favourite series after the 5th one. In terms of writing, 5 still felt the best and most consistent, though if you were to compile a series consisting of 13 of Tennant's best eps, it would be the best NuWho. Tennant ftw.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2010)

> Doctor Who/Gossip Girl



That would be just horrible.


----------



## Omolara (Dec 28, 2010)

Doctor Who/ Twilight

Yeah, that's how I've chosen to introduce myself on this thread. 

Anywho, I started with Nine (why yes, he was quite the badass), loved him, but came to love Ten even more. Eleven is slowly growing on me, but it may take another series of his baby face for me to get used to him. It doesn't help that he's barely two years older than I am. :S
Martha and Donna are my favorite companions, and I really could have done without Rose being The Doctor's inexplicable one true love.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 28, 2010)

Omolara said:


> Doctor Who/ Twilight
> 
> Yeah, that's how I've chosen to introduce myself on this thread.
> 
> ...


Doctor Who and Twilight happens all the time,.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 28, 2010)

Lesse Vampires of Venice

and that Werewolf one in Victorian England.


----------



## Omolara (Dec 28, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Doctor Who and Twilight happens all the time,.



Yeah, but I feel like I have to remind people whenever I get the chance, or at least whenever I think of it. I stumbled into one once, and I'm not sure I'll ever recover. 
I guess it's fun to speculate over what-ifs, but I just find it harder to get into it when the series don't share a universe. That's not to say that there aren't some pretty special stories out there, though.


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 28, 2010)

I have to belatedly say, the narrative structure of the christmas ep was more complex than that of Blink. More than anything, that's what took me off guard.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 28, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> I have to belatedly say, the narrative structure of the christmas ep was more complex than that of Blink. More than anything, that's what took me off guard.



agreed although you have to really look at it to see


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 28, 2010)

Omolara said:


> Yeah, but I feel like I have to remind people whenever I get the chance, or at least whenever I think of it. I stumbled into one once, and I'm not sure I'll ever recover.
> I guess it's fun to speculate over what-ifs, but I just find it harder to get into it when the series don't share a universe. That's not to say that there aren't some pretty special stories out there, though.


Doctor Who and Sandman can literally crossover with basically anything. Since the characters can do basically whatever they want, all you need is a plot

Given enough time I could even make the story emRoars said would be horrible work. 

I had other ideas, like Doctor Who and Supernatural (which will be easy) and one to do with Evangelion.

Most Doctor Who Twilight stories I've looked at tend to be fluff and yaoi or Bella being an old companion. And they're pretty universally badly written.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 28, 2010)

Doctor Who and Twilight Crossover:

"Oh Bella I can see the reflection of my sparkles in your eyes," said Edward
"Oh Edward, hold me...", said Bella
"EXTERMINATEEEEEEEEEE" said the Dalek

The Dalek then proceeded to disintegrate Edward and Bella.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 28, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Doctor Who and Twilight Crossover:
> 
> "Oh Bella I can see the reflection of my sparkles in your eyes," said Edward
> "Oh Edward, hold me...", said Bella
> ...


I came across one almost that bad, it didn't have any story, the TARDIS just shows up and there's some Dalek and Bella explains everything about the Doctor...I didn't read further.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 28, 2010)

Bad?

BAD?

That one was glorious! That DALEK fucking saved Christmas!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 28, 2010)

The dalek in these didn't kill Bella though. 

Friend of mine had an idea for a story called "Dalek on a Plane"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 28, 2010)

Why do you read shitty stories like that anyway?


----------



## emROARS (Dec 28, 2010)

I'd love to read a decent Harry Potter/Doctor who roleplay. Like with Hermione as a companion or something.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 28, 2010)

emROARS said:


> I'd love to read a decent Harry Potter/Doctor who roleplay. Like with Hermione as a companion or something.


I'm writing one with Luna  I don't trust myself to write a great Hermione.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes/Doctor Who
Xmen/Doctor Who

For some reason I keep imagining a Three Men and a Baby Situation but with a Dalek.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 28, 2010)

Fuck fanfiction.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 28, 2010)

/piecing together episodes I've not seen since much of my doctor who watching has been jumping around the timeline...AS IT SHOULD BE...and I just watched the Planet of the Dead episode. And that Lady Christina would have made a great companion.

The Doctor REALLY needs a new companion. Amy's outlived her story.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 28, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> /piecing together episodes I've not seen since much of my doctor who watching has been jumping around the timeline...AS IT SHOULD BE...and I just watched the Planet of the Dead episode. And that Lady Christina would have made a great companion.
> 
> The Doctor REALLY needs a new companion. Amy's outlived her story.


Planet of the Dead was shit, we should forget it ever happened.


----------



## arc (Dec 28, 2010)

I thought The Tenth Doctor, Tennant, should come and rescue Tenten from fodderhood in Narutoverse 

eerr

yeah I've never read a crossover, so if anyone has some really good reccs I'd like that. But I'm leery of reading through all the bad stuff.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 28, 2010)

arc said:


> I thought The Tenth Doctor, Tennant, should come and rescue Tenten from fodderhood in Narutoverse
> 
> eerr
> 
> yeah I've never read a crossover, so if anyone has some really good reccs I'd like that. But I'm leery of reading through all the bad stuff.


I actually don't read many of the cross overs because they depend on pairings too much.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 28, 2010)

You mean Michelle Ryan


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2010)

You know there is alot of Dr who novels out there  You could read that not fucking fan fic.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 28, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Planet of the Dead was shit, we should forget it ever happened.



I've come to regard your taste and opinion on matters in this thread as being completely shit and is thus to be thoroughly disregarded.


Anyway, the only crossover I've considered and thought of having amusing results would be Stargate.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 28, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Anyway, the only crossover I've considered and thought of having amusing results would be Stargate.



Primeval would be interesting too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 28, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I've come to regard your taste and opinion on matters in this thread as being completely shit and is thus to be thoroughly disregarded.
> 
> 
> Anyway, the only crossover I've considered and thought of having amusing results would be Stargate.


Odd because I don't remember anyone saying they cared. 

Planet of the Dead was just a bad special and a waste of time considering that it came near the end of Tennant's run. The only important thing from it comes from the VERY end where that woman speaks to him about the knocking four times.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Dec 28, 2010)

I recently watched the 5th Doctor's final episodes ("The Caves of Androzani"). Besides seeing Peri's great cleavage (the 5th's companion at the time) & the 5th Doctor regenerating into the 6th Doctor, I don't think they were that great. Both of the bad guys, Sharaz Jek & Morgus were lame. Morgus was annoying with him looking into the camera most of time while he was in his office. Jek was pathetic. He was like the DW version of Phantom from "Phantom of the Opera". I don't see how fans voted it as the best DW story of all time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 28, 2010)

Chaos Hokage said:


> I recently watched the 5th Doctor's final episodes ("The Caves of Androzani"). Besides seeing Peri's great cleavage (the 5th's companion at the time) & the 5th Doctor regenerating into the 6th Doctor, I don't think they were that great. Both of the bad guys, Sharaz Jek & Morgus were lame. Morgus was annoying with him looking into the camera most of time while he was in his office. Jek was pathetic. He was like the DW version of Phantom from "Phantom of the Opera". I don't see how fans voted it as the best DW story of all time.



Isn't that when he beats Peri up?


----------



## Shade (Dec 28, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Sherlock Holmes/Doctor Who





> Steven Moffat, who produces both shows, says that he’s asked about a potential crossover a lot by fans, but that he doesn’t see it happening.
> 
> “I think everyone who’s passing me in the streets is suggesting that at the moment. I think there are problems of doing that, because then you would say that Sherlock Holmes lives in the same world as the Doctor, and there are Daleks and all sorts of things. If a Sherlock Holmes story depends on time travel being impossible, it’s quite hard if he’s a personal friend of the Doctor’s, isn’t it?,” Moffat tells the New York Times.



Though I would love to see it happen.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2010)

Sherlock is amazing, i would love to see it


----------



## Vaz (Dec 28, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> The Doctor REALLY needs a new companion. Amy's outlived her story.


Kind of a waste when they just spend an entire series establishing her character, and I really don't want to see the group dynamic they have going on now along with Rory and River being ditched so soon, I fucking love it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 28, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Kind of a waste when they just spend an entire series establishing her character, and I really don't want to see the group dynamic they have going on now along with Rory and River being ditched so soon, I fucking love it.


I think River is sticking around at least until the end of Series seven, but yeah its a waste when they spent all that time getting Rory back to go and send them both away. Amy's just getting started, plus we kind of need to stop the Companion a season thing and start staggering them, have one leave midway through their third season or something.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 28, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I've come to regard your taste and opinion on matters in this thread as being completely shit and is thus to be thoroughly disregarded.
> 
> 
> Anyway, the only crossover I've considered and thought of having amusing results would be Stargate.



Blah, I dunno 'bout Stargate. It took the Ark of Truth to do something the Doctor could do with his psychic paper...


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2010)

Amy hasn't outlived the story, there must be more to her character and she still hasn't had her moment of glory yet, its too early to change yet.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 29, 2010)

Stargate actually would make a lot of sense as a crossover.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 29, 2010)

Hmm, I think that it would be fun to see something really unorthodox, like Cowboy Bebop and Doctor Who, where they hunt the Doctor.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2010)

> Hmm, I think that it would be fun to see something really unorthodox, like Cowboy Bebop and Doctor Who, where they hunt the Doctor



Mind exploded from the sheer light of awesome that has shone from this idea.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 29, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Mind exploded from the sheer light of awesome that has shone from this idea.


I might write this?


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone else love the one where Rowan Atkinson played the Doctor through most of it? Not part of the official continuity or anything. It was a little one-shot special.


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 29, 2010)

Gonna have to agree that Amy has potential yet - there are plenty of interesting ways to take her character.

And you should def. give a Bebop/Who crossover a go dude. Should be awesome.



Pilaf said:


> Anyone else love the one where Rowan Atkinson played the Doctor through most of it? Not part of the official continuity or anything. It was a little one-shot special.



Moff's first ep, says some pretty crazy things about his range.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 29, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> Gonna have to agree that Amy has potential yet - there are plenty of interesting ways to take her character.
> 
> And you should def. give a Bebop/Who crossover a go dude. Should be awesome


Means I need to watch Bebop a bit more, I haven't seen that show in so long.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 29, 2010)

Nude River Song?tight/nice looking Alex Kingston?
MILF ahoy.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 29, 2010)

I wanna know who Idris is 
It's funny, because Idris is a male welsh name which means *'Lord'*
Coincidence?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 29, 2010)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Nude River Song?tight/nice looking Alex Kingston?
> MILF ahoy.



Ew, no...just no. 



emROARS said:


> I wanna know who Idris is
> It's funny, because Idris is a male welsh name which means *'Lord'*
> Coincidence?



Only you would know this


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 29, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Ew, no...just no.



Jealous are we?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 29, 2010)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Jealous are we?


Jealous of what?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2010)

Late to the party but I just watched the Christmas Special

It's probably my favorite one so far and I can't wait for the upcoming series/season


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 31, 2010)

Made this out of boredom, hope its working right: 



Edit Fixed it:


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 31, 2010)

If anyone can read that without hearing the original, then they have crazy 



Parallax said:


> Late to the party but I just watched the Christmas Special
> 
> It's probably my favorite one so far and I can't wait for the upcoming series/season



Admittedly, you've got slim pickings looking for a good one. This was the first that really told a christmas story rather than just having christmas as part of the backdrop.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2010)

iDaleks or Power Ranger Daleks?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> Admittedly, you've got slim pickings looking for a good one. This was the first that really told a christmas story rather than just having christmas as part of the backdrop.



Oh I don't care if it's a Christmas story or not, I just think that overall it was the best or at least my favorite.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 31, 2010)

I personally liked it too because it had a christmas theme. I've never really liked the christmas specials shown at christmas because they're all generally sad and have at least one person die. This one no one really was killed (except abigale, but then again, she was terminal). It was a nice change.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2010)

I saw alot of hate for the episode on DW forums but I've just come to accept them all as a bunch of eternally miserable twats.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2010)

There was hate for it?  I could understand if people didn't like it, but what was there to hate about it?  It was heartwarming and really well written.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2010)

Typical nonesense as usual, the story was ridiculous, the acting was horrible, too cheesy with the singing, I want Tenant back, RTD did it better, the usual drivel.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2010)

God that sounds awful, I mean I liked Tennant a lot but Smith is great too.  You just can't please some people.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 31, 2010)

I've been filling in the episodes I'd yet to see.

(Since my Doctor Who watching has been jumping around the episode timeline, again, AS IT SHOULD BE)

And I just saw the Sontaran 2 parter.

And in part 2 when he is wearing a gas mask and says WHERES MY MUMMY? I lol'd too fucking hard at the series 1 throwback


----------



## emROARS (Dec 31, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> And in part 2 when he is wearing a gas mask and says WHERES MY MUMMY? I lol'd too fucking hard at the series 1 throwback



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdjfpriATv4[/YOUTUBE]

I lol'd at that too. 

And if you notice, they make the doctor do it again during the cut from flesh and stone (the aftermath between the amy/11 kiss) and he goes 'course, chums, pals, mates, buddies - not mates, forget mates.'  Reminds you of Donna's reaction to the 10 exclamation of 'I just want a mate' and then donna goes 'your NOT mating with me SUNSHINE.'


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 31, 2010)

emROARS said:


> I personally liked it too because it had a christmas theme. I've never really liked the christmas specials shown at christmas because they're all generally sad and have at least one person die. This one no one really was killed (except abigale, but then again, she was terminal). It was a nice change.



Yeah, I still say it was the best Christmas special, it actually had something Christmas about it instead of just occurring on Christmas.



Parallax said:


> There was hate for it?  I could understand if people didn't like it, but what was there to hate about it?  It was heartwarming and really well written.



Sounds like typical forum bullshit actually, though I haven't come across it on my Who forum. 

Which forum was this again?




Ennoea said:


> Typical nonesense as usual, the story was ridiculous, the acting was horrible, too cheesy with the singing, I want Tenant back, RTD did it better, the usual drivel.



Which forum was this? I didn't know anyone liked RTD better


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 31, 2010)

My opinion is Moffat is like fine cuisine while RTD's is like the standard meal you eat at home.

Eat too much Moffat and it isn't very special anymore is it?

His episodes were easily the best of the first 4 seasons.
Doctor Dances, Girl in the Fireplace, Blink, Silence in the Library

Those episodes were amazing in storyline and everything.

But the ones he wrote this season (Eleventh Hour, Beast Below Angels, Pandorica, Christmas) were mediocre compared to his previous works.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 31, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> My opinion is Moffat is like fine cuisine while RTD's is like the standard meal you eat at home.
> 
> Eat too much Moffat and it isn't very special anymore is it?
> 
> ...



He only did six episodes of the season and they were all two parters except the initial two. Of those six only one was even below his usual standard. Most people list 11th Hour or Big Bang (never both it seems) among their highest rated episodes of new Doctor Who on the forum Moffat came from. 

There was nothing wrong with any of his stuff this season in my opinion, except Beast Below. 

And he's written the best Christmas episode yet.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 31, 2010)

No. Voyage of the Damned is the best. Hands down.

THE BEST

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRSFwMqKIu8[/YOUTUBE]

And I thoroughly disagree. I enjoyed the Angels one but they were VERY much cheapened as villains. In Blink they were incredibly scary, here, they became standard villain fodder.

And the villain teamup in Pandorica was


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 31, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> No. Voyage of the Damned is the best. Hands down.
> 
> THE BEST


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 31, 2010)

What I want to know is what the hell the Salarians were doing there in the villain team up.

What with the whole 'being asleep for 1000 more years' thing.

Granted, given in 100 AD some could have been awakened and recruited. But they weren't exactly his enemy at that time.

Also what the hell were the Rhino heads doing there?!


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> What I want to know is what the hell the Salarians were doing there in the villain team up.
> 
> What with the whole 'being asleep for 1000 more years' thing.
> 
> ...



Silurians. Judoon.  And time-travel.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 31, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Silurians. Judoon.  And time-travel.


I told you they carpooled.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 31, 2010)

"Daleks, be warned. You have declared war upon the Cybermen."
"This is not war - this is pest control."
"We have five million Cybermen. How many are you?"
"Four."
"You would destroy the Cybermen with four Daleks?"
"We would destroy the Cybermen with one Dalek. You are superior in only one respect."
"What is that?"
"You are better at dying."

The Daleks - the best trashtalkers in the universe.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 31, 2010)

Lyra said:


> "Daleks, be warned. You have declared war upon the Cybermen."
> "This is not war - this is pest control."
> "We have five million Cybermen. How many are you?"
> "Four."
> ...


I still believe that after the Pandorica was shut they killed all of the other races off.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 31, 2010)

Wouldn't that whole 2nd big bang stop the timelock on the war too? 



Sunuvmann said:


> And I thoroughly disagree. I enjoyed the Angels one but they were VERY much cheapened as villains. In Blink they were incredibly scary, here, they became standard villain fodder.



Lol, I remember first watching that and being at my nan's care home which funnily enough is right by a graveyard with LOADS of stone angels. 

I wouldn't go to sleep that night.


----------



## Shade (Dec 31, 2010)

You shouldn't overthink Moffat's writing. It works well to entertainment in the moment but if you think about it, you see lot holes. That's to be expected because it is after all a show aimed at kids. Difference with RTD's crap was that much of it was too insipid to entertain even on a basic level, let alone analyzing it. 

Another Moffat benefit is the consistency as there was less of a gap episode-to-episode in quality. Anyway, I'm excited by the new monsters he's come up with for Series 6 because his have always been great (gas mask children, Frenchybots, Angels, Vashta nerada).


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 31, 2010)

why wouldn't the rhino heads be there?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 31, 2010)

The preview for season 6 looks epic. Can't wait to see the Doctor in the southwest. I think there will be even better dynamics since last season was the first season in nuwho where both Dr. and companion were replaced. There wasn't any familiarity which we will now have. This will also be the first season where both the same Dr. and companion will stick around. That is a new dynamic we haven't seen in the nuwho.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm looking forward to season 6 mainly because it looks to be based on a UFO event that has actually happened (rosswell) and a place supposedly for UFO research that exists (area 51). To me it makes it WAY most realistic.

And the Greys? Oh yeah!


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 31, 2010)

Love the sig. river song is one of the best things to happen to Doctor Who.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 31, 2010)

best thing to happen to nuwho, besides donna and jack.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, I haven't seen the old stuff. 

I really liked Donna because in many ways, she was his equal, even before the Metacrisis. 

Jack is Jack


----------



## Velocity (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy new Year


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2011)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Love the sig. river song is one of the best things to happen to Doctor Who.


I really really don't like River, she's tolerable but I don't get why people love her so much.


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2011)

Why do you hate her so? She is tolerable at the least


----------



## Velocity (Jan 1, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I really really don't like River, she's tolerable but I don't get why people love her so much.



She only represents one of the greatest mysteries in Doctor Who history and one of the most interesting people... The timeline she shares with the Doctor isn't linear, which is an awesome twist on the usual formula. Then there's still the whole thing about who she kills, what she meant by "everything changes from here" and just who she actually is.

She's enigmatic in a show that's almost always transparent. Which is awesome. Plus she scared the shit out of that Dalek and that's got to mean something when the only other person that scares them is the Doctor himself.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 1, 2011)

The entire concept of River Song is time fuckery at its best. Two people going opposite directions in time? I think CTK has more of a problem with the execution than the idea though.



emROARS said:


> I'm looking forward to season 6 mainly because it looks to be based on a UFO event that has actually happened (rosswell) and a place supposedly for UFO research that exists (area 51). To me it makes it WAY most realistic.
> 
> And the Greys? Oh yeah!



I like the way that dances along the lines between reality and fiction - really fits with Moffat's take on the Doctor, the imaginery friend.


----------



## emROARS (Jan 1, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> I like the way that dances along the lines between reality and fiction - really fits with Moffat's take on the Doctor, the imaginery friend.



Yeah I used to be entirely into the whole UFO research thing when I was younger. 
I think that's what got me into doctor who in the first place. 

And am I the only one that think River didn't actually marry the Doctor, but it's a one sided love?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 1, 2011)

emROARS said:


> And am I the only one that think River didn't actually marry the Doctor, but it's a one sided love?


I always saw it as a combination of her teasing and his pity for her. I believe we're going to see a time when River breaks down and the Doctor will tell her the things she knows about him later in life.


----------



## arc (Jan 1, 2011)

You know, love between them could be so weird. Think about it: if the doctor were to gradually fall for her the more he sees her, so that by the time she's meeting him for the first time he's very much in love with he, but she doesn't know who he is or feel anything. Meanwhile she's undergoing the same but the other way round. They'd spend most of their time together in a state of unrequited love, wouldn't they? I mean, maybe they'd manage a few nice areas in the middle, but otherwise...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2011)

Lyra said:


> She only represents one of the greatest mysteries in Doctor Who history and one of the most interesting people... The timeline she shares with the Doctor isn't linear, which is an awesome twist on the usual formula. Then there's still the whole thing about who she kills, what she meant by "everything changes from here" and just who she actually is.
> 
> She's enigmatic in a show that's almost always transparent. Which is awesome. Plus she scared the shit out of that Dalek and that's got to mean something when the only other person that scares them is the Doctor himself.



Actually the character herself is my problem, the execution is not unique. Look up Melanie Bush. 



emROARS said:


> Yeah I used to be entirely into the whole UFO research thing when I was younger.
> I think that's what got me into doctor who in the first place.
> 
> And am I the only one that think River didn't actually marry the Doctor, but it's a one sided love?



I don't think he married her either, seems to obvious.


----------



## Yorkshire Phil (Jan 1, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Actually the character herself is my problem, the execution is not unique. Look up Melanie bush.




Dude!    Mel Bush!   

Hush your mouth.  


I cared so little for her that I was cheering the vacuum cleaner in paradise towers.


----------



## Huntress (Jan 1, 2011)

Vault said:


> Why do you hate her so? She is tolerable at the least



I think its cause the doctor could get any woman in the whole history of mankind, from cleopatra, marie antionette, marylin monroe, marie curie, florence nightingale, audrey hepburn, christina hendricks, adrianna lima, kim kardishan, jessica alba, to whatever smart/sexy women exist in the future.
He could have the most beautiful, or the most powerful, or most intelligent woman from earth he wants. Or even from other planets if he chooses. He could choose the most handsome or sexy man if he wants to swing that way.
He has nearly everyone who has ever or will ever existed in the whole universe.
And hes got a thing for River?  I mean sure shes sexy, but shes not stunningly beautiful. Sure shes smart, but theres many many out there who are far smarter. Anything you can name about her, there is somebody out there whos better at it than her.
Its like somebody telling you that Bill Gates drives a ford mondeo instead of a bently. Theres nothing wrong with mondeos, they are not the worst car out there, but its never gonna be anyones dream car.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 1, 2011)

Apparently River's actress was going to originally be Kate Winslett.

That'd have been hot


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Apparently River's actress was going to originally be Kate Winslett.
> 
> That'd have been hot


Still could be if the Doctor knows her young enough.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 1, 2011)

Well I imagine it'd be a different actress playing young River when that eventually happens.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well I imagine it'd be a different actress playing young River when that eventually happens.


Hopefully she's not like Time Traveler's Wife young...thats a little creepy.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 1, 2011)

Already been done with Amy.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 1, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> I think its cause the doctor could get any woman in the whole history of mankind, from cleopatra, marie antionette, marylin monroe, marie curie, florence nightingale, audrey hepburn, christina hendricks, adrianna lima, kim kardishan, jessica alba, to whatever smart/sexy women exist in the future.
> He could have the most beautiful, or the most powerful, or most intelligent woman from earth he wants. Or even from other planets if he chooses. He could choose the most handsome or sexy man if he wants to swing that way.
> He has nearly everyone who has ever or will ever existed in the whole universe.
> And hes got a thing for River?  I mean sure shes sexy, but shes not stunningly beautiful. Sure shes smart, but theres many many out there who are far smarter. Anything you can name about her, there is somebody out there whos better at it than her.
> Its like somebody telling you that Bill Gates drives a ford mondeo instead of a bently. Theres nothing wrong with mondeos, they are not the worst car out there, but its never gonna be anyones dream car.





The doctor doesn't even "want" her like that yet. 
He's still on the unconfirmed path of falling in love with this she-doctor. He's still sharing all these extreme experiences with this companion with whom for a change, he doesn't actually have to explain everything every two seconds and can't make himself feel so superior and condescending by showing her something like a "cold star"
He's giving the doctor his own remedy, in many ways more than one, since everything she knows comes in fact from himself, and the fact that they're meeting each other backwards makes it all the more beautifull and tragic, because at the Library she does love him, needs him desperately, and all she has, instead of, who knows, her husband, or more importantly, her Doctor, she stuck instead with a stranger. Someone who is less.
More importantly than anything is that Song represents someone the Doctor will become. Tenth was awesome. We didn't know about the eleventh, sure, but picture the way you felt back when you though Tenth would live on for another four or five seasons at least, in all his awesomeness, and then someone comes along and says 
"Oh baby. You're going to be even sooo much better"
Someone so  badass he can open the tardis with a snap of his fingers. Someone adventurous, a time lord victorius that at the time, Tennant was not.
A Doctor that can teach his companion how to make a Dalek beg for mercy.
Heaven forbid, someone who can connect with someone else. River is hope for the doctor.
To hate that is to hate the doctor


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> The doctor doesn't even "want" her like that yet.
> He's still on the unconfirmed path of falling in love with this she-doctor. He's still sharing all these extreme experiences with this companion with whom for a change, he doesn't actually have to explain everything every two seconds and can't make himself feel so superior and condescending by showing her something like a "cold star"
> He's giving the doctor his own remedy, in many ways more than one, since everything she knows comes in fact from himself, and the fact that they're meeting each other backwards makes it all the more beautifull and tragic, because at the Library she does love him, needs him desperately, and all she has, instead of, who knows, her husband, or more importantly, her Doctor, she stuck instead with a stranger. Someone who is less.
> More importantly than anything is that Song represents someone the Doctor will become. Someone so  badass he can open the tardis with a snap of his fingers. Someone adventurous, a time lord victorius that at the time, Tennant was not.
> ...



We had a she-doctor, her name was Romana. She was actually his better in some ways.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2011)

SawThe Unearthly Child, which is the very first Doctor Who serial from way back in the 60's, basic set up is that The Doctor's granddaughter's teachers are curious about her and follow her to the TARDIS, The Doctor takes them to caveman days where they get lost.

It's very different from pretty much every Doctor Who serial I've ever seen and Hartnell again is a very different individual from any of the other Doctors I've seen, but still it was an interesting watch and Hartnell does very well in his role.


----------



## Shade (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Jan 1, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> We had a she-doctor, her name was Romana. She was actually his better in some ways.


 
So?


----------



## emROARS (Jan 1, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> We had a she-doctor, her name was Romana. She was actually his better in some ways.



Thank you m'dear.

Doctor/Romana forever. 

And no I don't believe River is a time lady. He would have known if she was.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 1, 2011)

Idris may be romana in the upcoming series, you see her in the trailer, the writer for the episode said she plays a memorable character someone from dr.'s past.


----------



## emROARS (Jan 1, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Idris may be romana in the upcoming series, you see her in the trailer, the writer for the episode said she plays a memorable character someone from dr.'s past.



I personally think she's gallifreyan, considering it's noted that she's kinda bonkers. Gallifreyans are social telepathic. Anyone would go mad once people you felt in your head all died. 

Romana however? She may be, although I personally think now her episode would be a two parter or a special.


----------



## Shade (Jan 1, 2011)

Wait, so is River's first meeting with the Doctor going to take place this season or do we just meet her earlier than we've met her yet? And we still don't know if she was a companion or someone the Doctor keeps running into all the time, right?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm betting she's gonna be a companion.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2011)

They said we find out who she is this season.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 1, 2011)

I've felt River is trying to kidnap the Doctor for some evil space organization since the moment I met her in series 4.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 1, 2011)

Well it made it sound like she kills the doctor in the future. Like thats the reason she's in prison.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 1, 2011)

I've long since heard of this series and know a bit about it. Tell me how might be the best way for me to properly enjoy the series if I have seen bits and pieces of random episodes but wish to get into Doctor Who.


----------



## Shade (Jan 1, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They said we find out who she is this season.



Yes, but that's pretty vague. We can find out all about her without it being the first meeting. I'm surprised by how young they've managed to maker her look in that Utah shot though; I kept thinking in S5 how odd it would look if they tried to do River's earlier meetings with the same actress, given how she looked in Silence in the Library. If they want to make the first meeting at all, they should do it soon, the actress ain't getting any younger.


			
				Bioness said:
			
		

> I've long since heard of this series and know a bit about it. Tell me how might be the best way for me to properly enjoy the series if I have seen bits and pieces of random episodes but wish to get into Doctor Who.



Start with Series 1 and catch up from there. If you really enjoyed it and can stomach campy special effects, then post here again and we'll recommend some great OldWho stories.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I've long since heard of this series and know a bit about it. Tell me how might be the best way for me to properly enjoy the series if I have seen bits and pieces of random episodes but wish to get into Doctor Who.


If you don't want to watch all of the old series that ran from 63' to 89' you're best starting with the 2005 series, its only five seasons in and going into its sixth and its probably some of the most fun you'll have watching Tv.


----------



## emROARS (Jan 1, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I've long since heard of this series and know a bit about it. Tell me how might be the best way for me to properly enjoy the series if I have seen bits and pieces of random episodes but wish to get into Doctor Who.



The funny thing is, since it's a story on time travel, you can actually start from any of the doctors incarnations as long as you have a decent idea of who he is. I suggest starting with new who however before getting onto classic who. (nuwho = after 2005, classic = before 1996. Before you ask yea I am including the movie).


----------



## Bioness (Jan 1, 2011)

Hmm I know the one that comes on BBC is the current Doctor Who (I personally think he's the cutest  ) are there any networks that may still play the 10th Doctor incarnation, or may I have to search online.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 1, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Hmm I know the one that comes on BBC is the current Doctor Who (I personally think he's the cutest  ) are there any networks that may still play the 10th Doctor incarnation, or may I have to search online.


Sci-Fi Scy-Fy airs episodes on rare occasions. Your best bet is to search online; might I suggest sidereel.com?


----------



## Bioness (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks I'll check it out


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Hmm I know the one that comes on BBC is the current Doctor Who (I personally think he's the cutest  ) are there any networks that may still play the 10th Doctor incarnation, or may I have to search online.


The BBC played a shit ton during the holidays.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah for the past month BBC America has marathoned pretty much all of Tennant's run on the series.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 2, 2011)

When I was in America, BBCAmerica seemed to be a Dr Who channel. Everytime I checked what was on it I got endless S5 reruns.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL5ud5_K-GY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh my .


----------



## Sin (Jan 3, 2011)

So, I have now watched all of Doctor Who, and I'm fully caught up (except for the latest X-Mas Special), my thoughts:


*Spoiler*: __ 



First off, ROSE WAS THE BEST COMPANION EVER.

I hadn't read or seen anything about the old Doctor Who series, so I had no idea the companions changed. It broke my heart T__T Specially since Martha was like 1/100th of Rose's awesome.

Donna was a little better, maybe like half a Rose. 

Rose >> Donna >>>> Martha

Even Martha's family was annoying as shit.

I also missed the 9th Doctor when he left, I thought he was awesome, but Tenant won me over. 

I didn't like how his story wrapped up tho, the end of the 4th season was dark as heck. They made it seem like a series finale rather than a season finale. The 9th to 10th transition was much better, goofy and Doctor Who-like. The end of Season 4 made me want to kill myself with sadness D:

Matt Smith is pretty alright, the season finale was awesome, but Rivers keeps stealing the show. Don't really like the new companions, and the TARDIS changing confused the fuck out of me.

Still, overall I like the 11th, and the stories have retained their quality (was a little afraid since Davies wasn't gonna be boss anymore).

They seem to be getting less goofy. 9th was very goofy, 10th was a little less goofy but still pretty upbeat, and Matt has his moments, but he seems to be more "badass" than the last two.

Anyways, that's all for now :3 I can't wait to see how the Rivers story unfolds, she's awesome.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

Rose the best companion? :rofl


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 3, 2011)

Vault said:


> Rose the best companion? :rofl


I'm still trying to get over 9 being goofier than 10. Tennant had a range from really goofy to really serious. Nine seemed to be mostly angry, he even danced angry.


----------



## Sin (Jan 3, 2011)

Rose >>>>> All.

By a lot.

Also, on the goofy thing, I'm going mainly by how dark shit got at the end of the 4th season. I marathoned a lot of it, so I don't have the greatest memory, but 9th went out with a smile and being all badass, but Tenant got a really prolonged sad-as-fuck "death" scene.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm still trying to get over 9 being goofier than 10. Tennant had a range from really goofy to really serious. Nine seemed to be mostly angry, he even danced angry.



The 9th incarnation was meant to be really angry and edgy, he was still conflicted over what he did in the time war.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 3, 2011)

Sin said:


> Rose >>>>> All.
> 
> By a lot.



How come? Rose rarely seems to get favourably contrasted, so I am curious as to why you say that.


----------



## Sin (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm not sure I like all this not liking Rose business


----------



## emROARS (Jan 3, 2011)

Sin said:


> So, I have now watched all of Doctor Who, and I'm fully caught up (except for the latest X-Mas Special), my thoughts:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You _really _need to watch classic who if you think rose is the best companion. 

Bloody hell that's a good one. I love rose, I really do but she can be as useless as Peri sometimes. 

And to be fair, while 9 was epic, he seemed very different to how the doctor should act (then again he just came out of a war but w/e. Also comes fro my idea that his regenerations arn't different people.). I think since new who started, the 11th has been the closest to acting in character for the doctor. I mean sure 10 had some quirks from previous incarnations (glasses for example) but 11 is basically 2 and 3 put together with a modern twist. It's epic.

edit: sorry, grammar is shit today.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 3, 2011)

Vault said:


> The 9th incarnation was meant to be really angry and edgy, he was still conflicted over what he did in the time war.


I know, that's how I'm wondering what was goofy about him? I mean are we meant to watch with the volume down and pay attention to his big ears?


----------



## Sin (Jan 3, 2011)

emROARS said:


> You _really _need to watch classic who if you think rose is the best companion.
> 
> Bloody hell that's a good one. I love rose, I really do but she can be as useless as Peri sometimes.



By ever I meant within the span of the new series 

I still don't want to read a lot about the old series and/or watch it. I'd rather be surprised, like how I was when the TARDIS changed in Season 5 (even tho I remembered that his Sarah Jane mentioned that the TARDIS looked different when she met Tenant later).


----------



## emROARS (Jan 3, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I know, that's how I'm wondering what was goofy about him? I mean are we meant to watch with the volume down and pay attention to his big ears?



That''s what got me confused too. 

He should have been going through PTSD during that time. 9 might have had his moments, but compared to 10 he was a srs biz.



Sin said:


> By ever I meant within the span of the new series
> 
> I still don't want to read a lot about the old series and/or watch it. I'd rather be surprised, like how I was when the TARDIS changed in Season 5 (even tho I remembered that his Sarah Jane mentioned that the TARDIS looked different when she met Tenant later).



...You know the TARDIS isn't a machine right? The doctor has a symbiotic relationship with her. She's a living breathing piece of coral. 

She changes her interior like us changing clothes, she switches rooms around when she wants however she wants. She's like the doctor's mother.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 3, 2011)

emROARS said:


> You _really _need to watch classic who if you think rose is the best companion.
> 
> Bloody hell that's a good one. I love rose, I really do but she can be as useless as Peri sometimes.
> 
> ...



I'm loving 11, don't like 9 at all though. And Amy and Donna are my favorite, though Donna is far, far ahead of the others. 

Peri did do one cool thing, she got beat up by the Doctor.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I know, that's how I'm wondering what was goofy about him? I mean are we meant to watch with the volume down and pay attention to his big ears?



Why the hate 

I guess the goofiness was just a facade to hide how mixed up he really was. He was alone, maybe thats why his relationship with Rose seemed somewhat that which is of romance


----------



## Sin (Jan 3, 2011)

I choose to remember the 9th by his goofy smile and his "You were fantastic, and so was I" dying speech


----------



## emROARS (Jan 3, 2011)

I bet he was glad to regenerate so his emotions would differ, he hoped he wouldn't be so screwed up.

_Boy was he wrong_. Poor Doctor.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

Haters gonna hate  

Eccleston was awesome


----------



## Sin (Jan 3, 2011)

Vault said:


> Haters gonna hate
> 
> Eccleston was awesome




Finally.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

Sin said:


> Finally.



"Fantastic"

His actually my fav Doctor


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2011)

I liked Eccleston, too bad he was followed by Tennant who was then followed by Smith.  Doesn't help that he only had one season.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 3, 2011)

Vault said:


> Haters gonna hate
> 
> Eccleston was awesome



In my humble opinion, Eccleston was the best. Then Tennant came along and stole that title before Smith came along wearing a Stetson as he rode a horse called Blade into the TARDIS and took it for himself. Each Doctor of the New Who has been better than the last and I'm pretty excited for the prospect of that trend continuing.


----------



## Vaz (Jan 4, 2011)

Sin said:


> So, I have now watched all of Doctor Who, and I'm fully caught up (except for the latest X-Mas Special), my thoughts:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


/agrees with everything but feels the need to rant about Rose

*Spoiler*: _all and all it's just another brick in the WALL OF TEXT_ 




Don't get me wrong, I love nearly all stories she's in ( Eccleston's whole run and most of Tennant's ) but I hate it how the writers praised her like she's the best thing ever to happen to the Doctor, while she had actually nothing special about her IMO.

Martha was just a temporary replacement ( which is a shame because even though her entire personality revolved around getting into the Doctor's pants, she sorta grew on me and lolshe'sadoctor ) so her run was just that; Donna was bloody awesome because she didn't waste her entire time kissing his feet and praising everything he does, she was funny and they had a good dynamic; Amy can be a compelling main character without having the Doctor tied around her finger, got over her feelings pretty quickly, and can quick some ass while driving the story. She's also falls into the bloody awesome category.

My main beef about Rose is that she's painfully ordinary yet everyone _insists_ that she's extraordinary. I wouldn't have much of a problem with her if the writers downplayed her part nor had the Doctor fall over heels for her. Jesus, I don't mind shippers but honestly, having the centuries old alien fall in love with her for no good reason, give her Handy, the oh-so-convenient half human Doctor, and having her be his saving grace because "I'M SO DEPRESSED AND ONLY THIS BLONDE TWAT COULD'VE HELPED ME, I'M FOREVER GRATEFUL". All she had going for her was RTD and a team of good writers who managed to get her into very enjoyable stories, but I never really cared for the character and still can't see why she's prefered over the rest of the cast. Most of the time I just cringed at her scenes, and I lol'd pretty hard when she ditched Mickey like he was a pair of old socks 

I'm not that mad or annoyed, just in a rant mood. I tried to write all this and avoid using this particular expression, but it just suits the situation better, so here it goes: she's a mary sue (  ). Everytime she's in a story she finds a way for it to be_ all. About. Her._


----------



## Sin (Jan 4, 2011)

To be fair, she did absorb the entire time vortex, then proceed to single handedly destroy an entire Dalek fleet in the process saving the lives of everyone on Earth AND The Doctor. Not to mention creating The Face of Boe, and leaving herself a message through all of space and time so she'd do it again when the time came.

That was pretty useful


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 4, 2011)

"Such a disappointment this one, days of old Doctor, you had companions who could absorb the time vortex, this one's useless!"


----------



## emROARS (Jan 4, 2011)

Vaz said:


> My main beef about Rose is that she's painfully ordinary yet everyone _insists_ that she's extraordinary. I wouldn't have much of a problem with her if the writers downplayed her part nor had the Doctor fall over heels for her. Jesus, I don't mind shippers but honestly, having the centuries old alien fall in love with her for no good reason, give her Handy, the oh-so-convenient half human Doctor, and having her be his saving grace because "I'M SO DEPRESSED AND ONLY THIS BLONDE TWAT COULD'VE HELPED ME, I'M FOREVER GRATEFUL". All she had going for her was RTD and a team of good writers who managed to get her into very enjoyable stories, but I never really cared for the character and still can't see why she's prefered over the rest of the cast. Most of the time I just cringed at her scenes, and I lol'd pretty hard when she ditched Mickey like he was a pair of old socks
> [/SPOILER]



THANK YOU. OH GOD THANK YOU. 

That was beautiful


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2011)

Her name constantly being thrown around after Season 2 got irritating.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2011)

Isn't she considered extremely important because she made the Doctor go back to his more "humane" roots or something like that?

Don't get me wrong I'm not a huge fan but I think that's the reason behind it.  

I don't hate her I'm more in the middle about her


----------



## emROARS (Jan 4, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Isn't she considered extremely important because she made the Doctor go back to his more "humane" roots or something like that?
> 
> Don't get me wrong I'm not a huge fan but I think that's the reason behind it.
> 
> I don't hate her I'm more in the middle about her



She made him see how there were still things left to save in the universe. She did not give him back his _humanity_. pfft. 

It's also RTD wanting a romance subplot so they made her. That's it really.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 4, 2011)

matt smith is better because his version is written better.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 4, 2011)

Blame Moffat for it.


----------



## Sin (Jan 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> "Such a disappointment this one, days of old Doctor, you had companions who could absorb the time vortex, this one's useless!"


Best line ever


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2011)

Vaz said:


> /agrees with everything but feels the need to rant about Rose
> 
> *Spoiler*: _all and all it's just another brick in the WALL OF TEXT_
> 
> ...



Pretty much exactly what you said about Rose, she's utterly useless, not even that interesting or special, and everyone acts like she's the end all be all of Companions. 

She was just obnoxious and it didn't make sense what the Doctor saw in her romantically. 



Parallax said:


> Isn't she considered extremely important because she made the Doctor go back to his more "humane" roots or something like that?
> 
> Don't get me wrong I'm not a huge fan but I think that's the reason behind it.
> 
> I don't hate her I'm more in the middle about her



Any companion being first could have done the same thing, if Donna or Martha had come first, he would have learned from them. 

During a two year run Rose does all of one really cool thing, most of the other Companions have at least three epic things under their belt in half that time. 

Go look at fan fics and you'd think Rose was the most important thing ever (and you'd have to wade through a billion disgustingly bad romance fics where the Doctor behaves like a teen).

And even in the show Rose gets too much screen time and does too little. Why the Hell was she in most of Turn Left? They could have had her appear right at the end and it would have been more powerful and surprising but having her pop up and just be there it seemed forced and she seemed out of place.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 4, 2011)

Ace fucked a Dalek with baseball bat.


----------



## Sin (Jan 4, 2011)

I think I've figured it out.

You're all jealous


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 4, 2011)

All Eight Doctor Adventures ebooks.



Going to read it on my Android Tablet.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2011)

Sin said:


> I think I've figured it out.
> 
> You're all jealous



Jealous of what?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 4, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> All Eight Doctor Adventures ebooks.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to read it on my Android Tablet.


I want some bloody 8th-9th Doctor time war books


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 4, 2011)

Fuck ,this one is cool to hear.pek


----------



## Vaz (Jan 4, 2011)

Sin said:


> To be fair, she did absorb the entire time vortex, then proceed to single handedly destroy an entire Dalek fleet in the process saving the lives of everyone on Earth AND The Doctor. Not to mention creating The Face of Boe, and leaving herself a message through all of space and time so she'd do it again when the time came.
> 
> That was pretty useful


Oh yeah, I'm not denying that, her run during the first new seasons was filled with good stories, but that doesn't invalidate my point. They had ( and arguably, still have ) a great team of writers pulling out very creative things out of their hats, I just don't like the character and the way she affects the story most of the time, she's insuferable. And all of the Companions have at least one really badass moment, it's not like that's her saving grace since when there are *many* other moments that outshine that one completly.





Ennoea said:


> Her name constantly being thrown around after Season 2 got irritating.


When they can't show why she was so important ( we never got to see it ), the next best thing is to have the other characters mention her all the time.





Parallax said:


> Isn't she considered extremely important because she made the Doctor go back to his more "humane" roots or something like that?
> 
> Don't get me wrong I'm not a huge fan but I think that's the reason behind it.
> 
> I don't hate her I'm more in the middle about her


Only because she was the first companion the Doctor had after the Time War, he was a wreck due to all the things he saw and did plus the "sole survivor" crap. At least that's the excuse I'm used to hear, when actually all she did was the standart companion procedure: smack the Doctor in the back of the head when he's doing something stupid or call him out on it.

Nothing that fancy, really.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 4, 2011)

Fuck,8th doctor really needs recognition (EDA already did it:ho), is   .

David Tennant and Georgia Moffet are engaged?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I want some bloody 8th-9th Doctor time war books



there aren't any yet


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 4, 2011)

Rewatched The End of Time

And I'm still pissed that Tennant's last words were sooooooo shitty.

Eccleston: "You were spectacular. And you know what? So was I. "
Tennant: "I don't want to go "

SO PATHETIC

Edit: @Ban:  What I meant is I want there to bloody be some.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2011)

Also, if anything Donna anchored the doctor with his humanity better than anyone.
Although Rose is the star of diaries of a call girl.
Your argument is invalid


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Rewatched The End of Time
> 
> And I'm still pissed that Tennant's last words were sooooooo shitty.
> 
> ...



I liked his last words, iono it kinda summed up my feelings about him leaving.  Then Matt Smith appeared and I wasn't as worried anymore.

Still it kinda gives the idea that it's death for that incarnation of the Doctor, if that makes sense.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 4, 2011)

Well since he left of his own choice it added piss off to pathetic.

I don't want to go when he chose to have himself written off.


----------



## Sin (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah, that's one reason I didn't really like how Tenant went. The transition from 9th to 10th seemed much more continuous, like right after he regenerates, he goes "Where was I? Oh yeah, Barcelona!".

With Tenant -> Smith it felt like a whole series was starting, new TARDIS, new companion, etc.

Like I said tho, Rivers killed it whenever she showed up on screen during Season 5, which made the transition seem a little more continuous, and Smith was obviously great.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Tennant: "I don't want to go "



Fuck you, tennant was awesome 

His last words expressed him perfectly. He didn't wanna go. We didn't want him to go either.
He was the young doctor, the doctor that felt alive, more guilt free than the ninth, but still, young.
You ever watch the Seventh-tenth doctor faceoff? It means something.

Anyway, the doctor died that day, and we felt it. Not a "regeneration" he died.
He went. The tenth left us then. Gone. Bye. The guy who we went through some of his best adventures ever.
As such, his last words were great.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2011)

Ban nailed it just right

don't get me wrong Smith is great and I'm hoping he stays on the series for awhile.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, 13 years is a hell of an age gap. Hope it works out for them.

I want to see a Capt. Jack and 11th meet up. I know, he is an RTD character, but it would be a nice shoutout and would provide for some hilarity.


----------



## Sin (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm still surprised Tenant is 40.

Never really looked it in the show IMO.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2011)

Make up does miracles.

Anyway, I really wish the Doctor actors would stay for longer, and that the should would break the fifty years, but, alas, that's not the case.
At least Matt Smith is plenty young, maybe he'll be very committed.
Although I got to confess, the looks of the next two doctors are killing me with curiosity. No rush though baby 
No rush
Smith is adowable :33


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jan 4, 2011)

Smith I believe wants to stay at the very least until the 50th anniversary from what I have heard.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 4, 2011)

He can go further like Tom Baker.Jelly Baby?


----------



## Sin (Jan 4, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Make up does miracles.
> 
> Anyway, I really wish the Doctor actors would stay for longer, and that the should would break the fifty years, but, alas, that's not the case.
> At least Matt Smith is plenty young, maybe he'll be very committed.
> ...


Why the next two?


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 4, 2011)

Twelve regenerations means that, technically, he's only gonna be getting two more forms 'till they have to kill him off properly. Of course, the writers will find a way of wriggling around it.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fkq4uJXArm0[/YOUTUBE]

Epic serial.


----------



## Sin (Jan 4, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Twelve regenerations means that, technically, he's only gonna be getting two more forms 'till they have to kill him off properly. Of course, the writers will find a way of wriggling around it.


Oh yeah, and apparently during an episode of the Sarah Jane spinoff Matt Smith said he could regenerate more times, then RTD retconed it.

I doubt they'll stick to that.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 4, 2011)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Wow, 13 years is a hell of an age gap. Hope it works out for them.
> 
> I want to see a Capt. Jack and 11th meet up. I know, he is an RTD character, but it would be a nice shoutout and would provide for some hilarity.



Since Eleven is going to be in a Sarah Jane episode, or has already been in one, there's no reason why he can't at least cameo in the new US-set Torchwood series.


----------



## cloudy (Jan 4, 2011)

Has anyone read this? DWho/Calvin and Hobbes crossover, some basic C&H knowledge required. It's short and sweet, and explains things surprisingly well.


----------



## Sin (Jan 4, 2011)

Speaking of Torchwood, I've started it, and it's definitely a lot more mature than Doctor Who. I've only seen like 3-4 eps of the first season, but they don't hold back.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Tennant: "I don't want to go "


All season he'd been chanting "Allons-y!" so it is funny that in the end he didn't want to go.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh! I never thought of that. That is funny in an ironic way.


But it'd have been better if he gave a smirk and then ALLONS-Y!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2011)

cloudy said:


> Has anyone read this? DWho/Calvin and Hobbes crossover, some basic C&H knowledge required. It's short and sweet, and explains things surprisingly well.


This is relevant to my interest.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jan 5, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Twelve regenerations means that, technically, he's only gonna be getting two more forms 'till they have to kill him off properly. Of course, the writers will find a way of wriggling around it.


Technechly they already have a way around it with the Doctor's Daughter. Who, last time I checked, was on her first incarnation and iirc her resurrection was suggested by Steven Moffat...


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 5, 2011)

the doctor said that he could regenerate 507 times more, but RTD implied it wouldn't stick. Maybe doctor lied because he himself is unsure of the limit as the timelords are gone.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Sin said:


> Speaking of Torchwood, I've started it, and it's definitely a lot more mature than Doctor Who. I've only seen like 3-4 eps of the first season, but they don't hold back.



_Torchwood_ is mature in a teenage way; the kind of way where they want _soooo_ bad to be treated, or to act, like a grown up that they end up going overboard. In other words, it's one thing to have sex and violence and cynicism in a show; it's another thing to positively beat you over the head with it. It all gets a bit dull and repetitive.



T.D.A said:


> the doctor said that he could regenerate 507 times more, but RTD implied it wouldn't stick. Maybe doctor lied because he himself is unsure of the limit as the timelords are gone.



Whever The Doctor said that, it must have been before the 4th Doctor's run-in with the Master. The Master was on his 13th regeneration and it was his last, which was his whole motivating factor as he was seeking a way to cheat death. I'm sure there are other bits and bobs scattered throughout the canon that debunks the idea he has hundreds of regen's.

*EDIT-* Okay, so he said it in the _SJ Adventures._ 

Well, that just makes the Doctor a liar now, does'nt it?

*DOUBLES EDIT-* 5 + 0 + 7 = 12. He regenerates 12 times, which gives him his 13 lives. Maybe it's a trick.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2011)

How did this 13 lives business even come about I've never heard of it before


----------



## Sin (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's a super recent interview with RTD about the whole regeneration thing:

here

IMO, it seems to me like they don't see it as a big deal. If the 13th Doctor comes, and the series is still going strong, I'm sure it won't stop them.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 5, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> the doctor said that he could regenerate 507 times more, but RTD implied it wouldn't stick. Maybe doctor lied because he himself is unsure of the limit as the timelords are gone.


Well in the context of it, it sounded like a throwaway line since he was being badgered by an annoying twat and he was trying to shut him up.


----------



## emROARS (Jan 5, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> the doctor said that he could regenerate 507 times more, but RTD implied it wouldn't stick. Maybe doctor lied because he himself is unsure of the limit as the timelords are gone.



It's also suggested that the 13 limit was a restriction placed by the Gallifreyan council so Time Lords wouldn't regenerate for the sake of it.

It's also suggested that 13 was also a throw away line.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it is since it's only been mentioned in a episode from 1976


----------



## emROARS (Jan 5, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I'm pretty sure it is since it's only been mentioned in a episode from 1976



Yes it was.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 5, 2011)

I can't believe people think the franchise would just stop because some writer years ago didn't envisage the series ever reaching the 13th doctor...

At most we'll get a couple of episodes where he deals with it, I only hope the solution isn't completely stupid.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2011)

If the show is still a hit, which hopefully it still is, it wont end that abruptly.

And I'm calling it now, Smith's tenure will end right on the 50th anniversary.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 5, 2011)

That being 2013? Oh good, Hugh Laurie won't be too old then to be the 12th Doctor.


----------



## emROARS (Jan 5, 2011)

Parallax said:


> *If the show is still a hit,* which hopefully it still is, it wont end that abruptly.
> 
> And I'm calling it now, Smith's tenure will end right on the 50th anniversary.



Lol it's still a hit in the UK, trust me. EVERYONE watches it. Maybe not religiously like us, but they still watch it when it's on or if there's a special. Every little boy watches it (at least in my brothers school).


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 5, 2011)

Rewatching The Stolen Earth. And haters say what they want, when Rose showed up at the start with a big fucking gun, I fuck yeah'd so hard.


----------



## Vaz (Jan 5, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> That being 2013? Oh good, Hugh Laurie won't be too old then to be the 12th Doctor.


cANNOT

eXPRESS

tHE awesome


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2011)

I actually find Rose to be a pretty decent sidekick, despite what the haters say.  And Stolen Earth is a fucking great episode.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 5, 2011)

Regarding the number of regenerations...

*So, the Doctor can regenerate a lot more than 12 times, apparently. That was a bit of a cheeky line?*
507 ? I could not resist! I was hooting. It?ll never stick, though. That  13 lives is stuck in people?s heads. It is, isn?t it funny? Yet they  only said 13 once or twice.

Source



Parallax said:


> How did this 13 lives business even come about I've never heard of it before



The 88th episode of the OldWho. The Master had regenerated 12 times by then and the episode dealt with him trying to gain a new cycle and effectively start from the beginning. As far as we're actually aware, Gallifreyans have 12 regenerations but can be granted another "cycle" of regenerations.

This is even supported by the Master, who was offered a new cycle of regenerations in "The Five Doctors" and proved he received it by regenerating at the end of "Utopia".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Lol it's still a hit in the UK, trust me. EVERYONE watches it. Maybe not religiously like us, but they still watch it when it's on or if there's a special. Every little boy watches it (at least in my brothers school).


Plus the shows been a hit since it's reintroduction. Tennant occasionally had numbers that rivaled Tom Baker's.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 5, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> That being 2013? Oh good, Hugh Laurie won't be too old then to be the 12th Doctor.


But that would mean the end of House! 


And I want a ginger Doctor dammit.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 5, 2011)

Snow Miser said:


> And I want a ginger Doctor dammit.



Given how much of a running joke it is now, they really will have to have one eventually.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2011)

I kinda like the idea of him never being Ginger.  It'd be a good running gag.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 5, 2011)

Snow Miser said:


> But that would mean the end of House!
> 
> 
> And I want a ginger Doctor dammit.


That's the 13th Doctor 

My bet for Ginger doctor'd be Fred or George. Since Ron's kinda short.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 5, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Given how much of a running joke it is now, they really will have to have one eventually.


I'd be fine with the Doctor looking into a mirror kind of mid-regen and seeing red hair, but when the regen is complete, he looks back and it's a different color.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 6, 2011)

Why the hell didn't I start watching this series sooner 

Episode 2 of Season 1 from 2005 version: 

"Oh gifts! I give you,,,air from my lungs!"
"Oooh intimate!"
"There's more where that came from!"


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 6, 2011)

Good to see your checking out the Who adee.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 6, 2011)

You and your damn ambiguity D:

<-- oh look coolpostcount



Snow Miser said:


> But that would mean the end of House!
> 
> 
> And I want a ginger Doctor dammit.


I want a hot female Who

So like when the peeps go "Who did you fap to?" I'll be like "Yeah that's right!"


----------



## emROARS (Jan 6, 2011)

adee said:


> Why the hell didn't I start watching this series sooner
> 
> Episode 2 of Season 1 from 2005 version:
> 
> ...



It's actually rather cool if you think about it. Oxygen to a plant like species is rather high resource. 



adee said:


> I want a hot female Who



According to canon novels, Doctor can only be a girl by killing himself and that by Gallifreyan law is Illegal.

And I have enough fantasies about the doctor. I don't want a girl.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2011)

I've decided to re-watch the whole five series for the arrival of the sixth one.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 6, 2011)

Fuckin Hello Kitty


----------



## Huntress (Jan 6, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Given how much of a running joke it is now, they really will have to have one eventually.



frankie boyle can be the next doctor


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 6, 2011)

There aren't exactly many ginger actors. >_____>


----------



## emROARS (Jan 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZIRF3-krvE[/YOUTUBE]



PaperAngel said:


> frankie boyle can be the next doctor



....


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2011)

Damian Lewis?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 6, 2011)

He'd need to learn an English accent. Tennant who was also Scottish used an English accent.


----------



## emROARS (Jan 6, 2011)

And only british actors have been doctor's. I doubt they'll change that tradition.

EDIT: Sorry, thought he was american. >.<

And anyway he doesn't look to me like that doctor. He's not eccentric enough.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 6, 2011)

Rupert Grint would have to grow up in appearance significantly. Like even being 22, he looks 16.


----------



## emROARS (Jan 6, 2011)

Naaa, he's a hollywood star. If you notice, all the doctor's were first off actor's of drama's, never movies (at least I don't think so *goes to cheak*)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Naaa, he's a hollywood star. If you notice, all the doctor's were first off actor's of drama's, never movies (at least I don't think so *goes to cheak*)


Yeah they don't typically select already super famous people, which I like.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2011)

Simon Woods, young, ginger and English.


----------



## emROARS (Jan 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Simon Woods, young, ginger and English.



I could go for him. Eton boys...


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> He'd need to learn an English accent. Tennant who was also Scottish used an English accent.



Sylvester McCoy did'nt really drop his accent, though.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2011)

Just wrapped up Series 3.  The last three episodes are my favorite that I have watched to date ( I still need to watch series 4 and the specials).  The only thing I'm looking forward to more  at this point is the series 4 finale and The End of Time special.  Everything about it is just so fun and exciting, and Simm as The Master is a blast.  It feels to soon to call it the high point of Tennant's run (since honestly these episodes weren't really about him) but overall this is my favorite set of episodes that I've watched.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2011)

oh you're going to be happy about next season if you liked three.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm definitely excited for it

I liked series 3 more than 2 mainly cause Tennant wasn't so angry in 3 as he was in 2 and it felt more fun and exciting.  

Seriously though The Master was just great, I heard he was a fun character but I didn't think he would be this fantastic.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I'm definitely excited for it
> 
> I liked series 3 more than 2 mainly cause Tennant wasn't so angry in 3 as he was in 2 and it felt more fun and exciting.
> 
> Seriously though The Master was just great, I heard he was a fun character but I didn't think he would be this fantastic.


The Master is a lot of fun, I think that Doctor Who generally gets better as it goes, Human Nature/Family of Blood has some of the best acting up till that point.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2011)

Definitely, it was one of my favorites from that season.


----------



## arc (Jan 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rW1x2TmIq8s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

 Why have I just seen this. I didn't expect him to say that, made me lolwat. I mean, I didn't know what I was watching.


----------



## Shade (Jan 6, 2011)

Glad to see some love for those eps. Some felt it was too slow (understandable since it's lit-based) but I thought it was some of the best foray into drama territory in all of NuWho.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Definitely, it was one of my favorites from that season.



Yeah mine too. And Blink. 



Shade said:


> Glad to see some love for those eps. Some felt it was too slow (understandable since it's lit-based) but I thought it was some of the best foray into drama territory in all of NuWho.


Yeah its lit based, but that's why it was so good. The added element about Martha's race was pretty sad, coupled with the fact the Doctor didn't even think about love (which lends more to my notion Time Lord relationships aren't like what they are with people)


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2011)

Blink was awesome, even though it was the only Moffat episode of the season


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Blink was awesome, even though it was the only Moffat episode of the season


You'll get your share of Moffat in Season 5 and you have Silence in the Library to look forward to.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah I've seen season 5 already so I got a good amount already.


----------



## Sin (Jan 6, 2011)

I loved the scene in season 3 where the Master is playing that hilarious song and dancing.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 6, 2011)

Sin said:


> I loved the scene in season 3 where the Master is playing that hilarious song and dancing.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrRhVueuXj0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJUvYu2R8Po&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Jack Harkness :33


----------



## emROARS (Jan 6, 2011)

arc said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rW1x2TmIq8s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Why have I just seen this. I didn't expect him to say that, made me lolwat. I mean, I didn't know what I was watching.



I remember this. He had to just speak random stuff to make the timing right. 

And is it me, or does David really move his mouth alot? 

Bless.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8gJvf2a23Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2011)

That's...really bizarre.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

Different show  

Its called Diary of a Call girl iirc


----------



## cloudy (Jan 7, 2011)

emROARS said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZIRF3-krvE[/YOUTUBE]



EXTERMINATE DAFFODILS!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 14, 2011)

Just found these on a blog.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 14, 2011)

10 & 1 look really good simpsonfied. Others...not so much.


----------



## Omolara (Jan 14, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I remember this. He had to just speak random stuff to make the timing right.
> 
> And is it me, or does David really move his mouth alot?
> 
> Bless.



I love that clip so hard.
And yes, yes he does. It's really weird, and yet I adore him all the more for it. I'd wondered before if it had something to do with the accent, but then he still  does it in his natural accent.
He also does really... distracting things with his tongue. I pointed that out to someone, and now he can't help but notice David's tongue and mouth.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2011)

His mouth, his eyes, his face, he tends to go crazy with his expressions.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 14, 2011)

I know I'm late on this but it has bugged me since I watched the Christmas special and maybe you guys can explain. Why are the family from the start of the episode the same age as when they are visited in the past?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 14, 2011)

Because they couldn't be arsed to hire new actors.


----------



## mangakagirl (Jan 14, 2011)

not too long ago i had no idea what dr who was about, watching this video got me curious because am a fan of the late late show, i decided to check out the Dr. Who show, and am glad i did.
The official Season 2 trailer here
i can believe some Late nigh tv show host is cool enough to introduce dr who to american audiences gotta luv craig.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 14, 2011)

CRAIG FERGUSON FOR 13th DOCTOR


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 14, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> I know I'm late on this but it has bugged me since I watched the Christmas special and maybe you guys can explain. Why are the family from the start of the episode the same age as when they are visited in the past?


Because only one man on the entire planet is able to age.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 15, 2011)

Finished season 4

that was delightful.


----------



## Shade (Jan 15, 2011)

I actually liked the melancholic ending to the 4th series, despite the lame Doctor Donna and Marriage-Doctor plot points. The loneliness you see in the Doctor's figure when all his companions leave the TARDIS, and he continues to travel really encapsulates the essence of the character below the quirky wacko exterior.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 15, 2011)

I actually thought Doctor Donna was fun, she was my favorite of his companions.  Mainly cause there was no romance sub plot attached.


----------



## mangakagirl (Jan 15, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> CRAIG FERGUSON FOR 13th DOCTOR



that would be awesome!! lol


----------



## Garfield (Jan 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> CRAIG FERGUSON FOR 13th DOCTOR


I kinda want James May...that will remain an unrequited desire :3

Ugh I have a love/hate thing going on with this show. Still on season 2 of new series but it's just so annoying yet amazing. Amazing because it's so creative and imaginative and sometimes those pearls of wisdom are really placed at the right moments that even if you know them and follow them you go like "That's RIGHT!"
But a lot of times the story goes like such a childish fairy tale. As if they are trying to make those moments as immature as possible. 

Also, David Tennant is not as cool as Eccleston.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2011)

James May is a fucking brilliant idea  Why didnt i think of that.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 17, 2011)

adee said:


> I kinda want James May...that will remain an unrequited desire :3





That has to happen.


----------



## emROARS (Jan 17, 2011)

adee said:


> I kinda want James May...that will remain an unrequited desire :3
> 
> Ugh I have a love/hate thing going on with this show. Still on season 2 of new series but it's just so annoying yet amazing. Amazing because it's so creative and imaginative and sometimes those pearls of wisdom are really placed at the right moments that even if you know them and follow them you go like "That's RIGHT!"
> But a lot of times the story goes like such a childish fairy tale. As if they are trying to make those moments as immature as possible.
> ...



Lol you know this is a kids show right?


----------



## Garfield (Jan 17, 2011)

great we have supporters, lets file a petition 

---------

damn, why does a kids show have to be this addicting  (says the guy posting on naruto forum)


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 17, 2011)

It's not a kids show though, it's a family show that comes on around 7pm in UK time. A kids show would be on CBBC at 4.30pm-5pm like Sarah Jane adventures.


----------



## emROARS (Jan 17, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> It's not a kids show though, it's a family show that comes on around 7pm in UK time. A kids show would be on CBBC at 4.30pm-5pm like Sarah Jane adventures.



That's true. I said it was a kids show because i'm used to seeing my brother and his friends all watch it and they're 6-10 years old. *shrug*

>.>

ANYWAY, we might get some images up soon from them filming last wednesday. Dad couldn't get near the site where they were filming in the plant because he was working at the time HOWEVER he said the episode they were filming had something to do with Monk lookalike creatures. HMM...


----------



## arc (Jan 17, 2011)

When is the new season starting out exactly?

I used to hate doctor who  between the ages of about 12 to 15. I had that brand of dark and edgy elitism, doctor who was all cheese and I liked shows like Dark Angel and grey's anatomy and Heroes and Lost and etc. I also disliked all british tv.
I had yet to acquire an appreciation for totally epic narm charm


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2011)

adee said:


> I kinda want James May...that will remain an unrequited desire :3
> 
> Ugh I have a love/hate thing going on with this show. Still on season 2 of new series but it's just so annoying yet amazing. Amazing because it's so creative and imaginative and sometimes those pearls of wisdom are really placed at the right moments that even if you know them and follow them you go like "That's RIGHT!"
> But a lot of times the story goes like such a childish fairy tale. As if they are trying to make those moments as immature as possible.
> ...



Season two is unbalanced but the next seasons are great.  Tennant will always be the better Doctor even if he's not as "cool" as Eccleston was.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2011)

Tennant was geek chique


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 18, 2011)

I just ordered me a Sonic.

They were like 20 dollars cheaper on Thinkgeek than BBCAmerica site.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2011)

Doctor Who takes the "One True Threesome" Pic on TV Tropes:


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2011)

> Ugh I have a love/hate thing going on with this show.



But thats basically the same for everyone. I know it has been for me since 2005. Doctor Who is a show thats has improved continuously since it was brought back, thank god we don't have episodes like that awful alien one where the girls face melts on to a slab of concerete and is used for oral sex anymore. 

Anyway rewatching the series from the beginning right now.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> But thats basically the same for everyone. I know it has been for me since 2005. Doctor Who is a show thats has improved continuously since it was brought back, thank god we don't have episodes like that awful alien one where the girls face melts on to a slab of concerete and is used for oral sex anymore.
> 
> Anyway rewatching the series from the beginning right now.


Peter Kay's potential was wasted in that episode.


----------



## arc (Jan 19, 2011)

> where the girls face melts on to a slab of concerete and is used for oral sex


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2011)

Someone teach Rose some fucking self defence, a girl from the 21st century being choloformed by an old dinosaur. Useless.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2011)

Donna was the best sidekick.  Easily.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Someone teach Rose some fucking self defence, a girl from the 21st century being choloformed by an old dinosaur. Useless.



Apparently Rose's whole point is to be utterly useless. 



Parallax said:


> Donna was the best sidekick.  Easily.



Yeah, I still love Donna most.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 19, 2011)

I see some people forget about the whole big fucking gun blowing up a Dalek part.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I see some people forget about the whole big fucking gun blowing up a Dalek part.


Anyone could have done that, she didn't have any specific skill that was unique to her besides attracting trouble.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2011)

So they're trying to figure out how to defeat the Slitheen who are in the same building as them and Rose comes out with this gem:

"You have the codes, why don't we launch a nuclear bomb at em?"


----------



## arc (Jan 19, 2011)

That's the sort of thing I'd say  When in doubt, blow them up


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> So they're trying to figure out how to defeat the Slitheen who are in the same building as them and Rose comes out with this gem:
> 
> "You have the codes, why don't we launch a nuclear bomb at em?"


That would be selfless...if the building wasn't downtown.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 19, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Anyone could have done that, she didn't have any specific skill that was unique to her besides attracting trouble.


But she was pretty badass when she did.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2011)

Watched Dalek, forgot what a great episode it was. Imo it would have been more interesting to see the Dalek fully mutate with DNA from Rose rather than just self destruct. And then the Doctor would find himself in a pickle and it would come in like a badass guns blazing. Missed opportunity


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah Dalek was - along with the Moffat penned double - one of the outstanding eps from series one.

Ala Rose: the problem with Rose.

RTD seemed to want a story about a lonely, wandering warrior meeting a girl and falling in love and thus his war wounds are cured. Beyond that she was just a young woman running around and getting into trouble. By the end of series one she'd completed her story arc, a rather sketchily drawn attempt to make her story a coming-of-age one, and her and the Doctor kiss. She also deals with her issues related to her dad. There was development and ideas, thus she wasn't such a bad character. Maybe a little bland, and I disliked the pretentions to write a romantic epic, but still not bad per say.

Season two, and suddenly her character had nowhere left to go. The second season consisted of her waiting for her death and playing a slightly tiresome will-they-or-won't-they with the Doctor. She's already done the transition to adulthood, already dealt with her family issues; she's not really got anywhere left to go.


----------



## arc (Jan 20, 2011)

I wonder if Amy is in the same place right now 

I'll enjoy her company anyway.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2011)

arc said:


> I wonder if Amy is in the same place right now
> 
> I'll enjoy her company anyway.



Nah, Amy is actually funny and awesome and besides... The love quadrangle (Eleven/Amy/Rory/River) will never die because everyone loves the Doctor!!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2011)

> I wonder if Amy is in the same place right now
> 
> I'll enjoy her company anyway.



Amy still has alot of mystery surrounding her at the moment so I'd say she has a few places yet to go. Atleast she doesn't have an annoying mother so by default she's better than Rose.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Amy still has alot of mystery surrounding her at the moment so I'd say she has a few places yet to go. Atleast she doesn't have an annoying mother so by default she's better than Rose.


We only met Amy's family at the end of the season. Amy's also a much more interesting and well written character and she's somewhat smart and resourceful.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2011)

I actually thought Martha was a good sidekick too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I actually thought Martha was a good sidekick too.


I didn't mind Martha, she was ridiculously loyal (not many people could have put up with that shit in Family of Blood and Human Nature)


----------



## arc (Jan 20, 2011)

I really admired Martha

Not so much cause of loyalty, just that her ending story and stuff- idk, she was just sort of awesome. We see spontaneous courage a lot in fiction, but travelling the world for a year with that burden and watching the entire place be ruined- it takes a different kind of endurance and bravery. It also felt like it really came from herself unlike Donna splicing herself and getting all the Doctor's genius to save the world, much as I adored her character . And despite all that she kinda got shafted, but she seemed to grow from it. Then she goes on to be this baddass medical officer and shit. Yeah...


----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2011)

in terms of growth she certainly is the best of all of the new Who sidekicks.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 20, 2011)

> Season two, and suddenly her character had nowhere left to go. The second season consisted of her waiting for her death and playing a slightly tiresome will-they-or-won't-they with the Doctor. She's already done the transition to adulthood, already dealt with her family issues; she's not really got anywhere left to go.





arc said:


> I wonder if Amy is in the same place right now
> 
> I'll enjoy her company anyway.


Pretty much the story of all the Doctor's companions. Except Donna. Donna was a pure LETS SEE THE UNIVERSE SPACEMAN


----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2011)

Martha actually didn't really suffer that fate if you think about it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 20, 2011)

Martha was a rebound really.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Martha was a rebound really.


Yeah from a badly written romance that should have never been.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2011)

Ignore me if im ranting but:

Anyone else think the Doctor was abit of a hypocrite with the whole Slitheen Margaret situation? She killed a ton of people but he let her live again because she had the capacity to change yet he egged on the Dalek to self destruct even though it had shown evidence that it could have overcome the legacy that Davros forced upon them.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 20, 2011)

Well the 'live again', she reverted back to a baby with zero knowledge of her past. None of the evil that she'd learned remained since the whole tabula rasa. In that sense, the evil in her kinda died.

Maybe he saw some parallels to his own regeneration.

Basically for most of his time as Eccleston he had a lot of Wrathful God left in him. He didn't get it out until late as Tennant.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 21, 2011)

You know what I realized I'd love to see? If they did flashbacks to back in the Doctor's earlier life as one of his prior incarnations for plot relevant reasons.

i.e.: Have something from a story seen or unseen as the first few doctors and have someone cast who looks like William Hartnell or Jon Pertwee and dressed like them and doing part of a story set in that time and then making it relevant to the current Doctor.

Edit: Basically the Star Trek movie treatment.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Ignore me if im ranting but:
> 
> Anyone else think the Doctor was abit of a hypocrite with the whole Slitheen Margaret situation? She killed a ton of people but he let her live again because she had the capacity to change yet he egged on the Dalek to self destruct even though it had shown evidence that it could have overcome the legacy that Davros forced upon them.


Well he's very very pissed when it comes to the Dalek.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 21, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> You know what I realized I'd love to see? If they did flashbacks to back in the Doctor's earlier life as one of his prior incarnations for plot relevant reasons.
> 
> i.e.: Have something from a story seen or unseen as the first few doctors and have someone cast who looks like William Hartnell or Jon Pertwee and dressed like them and doing part of a story set in that time and then making it relevant to the current Doctor.
> 
> Edit: Basically the Star Trek movie treatment.



Very cool idea.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Ignore me if im ranting but:
> 
> Anyone else think the Doctor was abit of a hypocrite with the whole Slitheen Margaret situation? She killed a ton of people but he let her live again because she had the capacity to change yet he egged on the Dalek to self destruct even though it had shown evidence that it could have overcome the legacy that Davros forced upon them.



1st) DALEK
What part of DALEK does not get in? 
No one can be acused of double standards against a Dalek.


2nd) The slitheen did die. Everything about the slitheen is gone forever and no one will ever even remember her name.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> 1st) DALEK
> What part of DALEK does not get in?
> No one can be acused of double standards against a Dalek.
> 
> ...



The Slitheen are a massive family of people, there's probably more considering some of them come up on SJA and there are even other families from that same race, someone must know her. 

He didn't kill her outright because its not as if their whole existence is based on destroying others and even then I don't think she died. 

I think she was reversed into an egg form, it makes sense considering its the time vortex.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2011)

What I meant was Margaret, not all the slitheen


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2011)

Another gem by Rose, accusing the Doctor of being Sliteen after his regenaration. Annoyed me back in 05, still does. He just told you he was going to change, use your head and work out what's probably happened.

Anway I never liked this special but will re-watch, hope its better than I remember it to be.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 21, 2011)

I thought the special was ok, mainly cause Tennant was fun at the end.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 21, 2011)

I thought it built up well and Tennant's unveiling was good; I also especially liked the subversion of the big red button. But overall it was a bit forgettable, and the sword fight seemed to just be stupid.

Pretty typical of RTD quality: not bad, decent moments of characterisation and plot cleverness, but a bit lacking nonetheless.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> I thought it built up well and Tennant's unveiling was good; I also especially liked the subversion of the big red button. But overall it was a bit forgettable, and the sword fight seemed to just be stupid.
> 
> Pretty typical of RTD quality: not bad, decent moments of characterisation and plot cleverness, but a bit lacking nonetheless.


I feel like that describes most of his writing credits the first four seasons.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 21, 2011)

That episode was great once The Doctor woke up.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjz-ynF2o34[/YOUTUBE]

And it was bloody good writing to start setting up for the Master's arrival 2 seasons ahead what with Saxxon being in charge of the big fucking laser.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> That episode was great once The Doctor woke up.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2011)

> I feel like that describes most of his writing credits the first four seasons.



He really lost it in Season 2 for me, uninspired Monster movie set ups with run of the mill action involving running, and the monsters nearly getting you.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> He really lost it in Season 2 for me, uninspired Monster movie set ups with run of the mill action involving running, and the monsters nearly getting you.


Martha even makes a comment in season 3 about how much running there is and the like.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2011)

Running is inevitable in DW but its quite tiring to see it every time. RTD just loves it, that and self sacrificing females.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Running is inevitable in DW but its quite tiring to see it every time. RTD just loves it, that and self sacrificing females.


I remember hearing people claiming he had a gay agenda too, that's all thanks to Jack I'm sure


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2011)

I remember parents up in arms about Jack kissing the Doctor and flaunting his Bisexuality. RTD has been accused of pushing the Gay agenda but good luck trying to stop John Barrowman.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I remember parents up in arms about Jack kissing the Doctor and flaunting his Bisexuality. RTD has been accused of pushing the Gay agenda but good luck trying to stop John Barrowman.


John Borrowman and Neil Patrick Harris made gay cool though lol. 

And really I don't think the kiss was that big a deal, Elmer Fudd has been kissed by Bugs Bunny, did Warner Bros. have a gay agenda? 

Parents are silly a lot of the time. They have no problem with badly written, pretentious romance, but a joke kiss and everyone's up in arms. 

I think that all of the running was partly time waster, so many shows do that to fill time and the like. The show has changed a lot in just five years though. 

Also, the old TARDIS was an eyesore, after seeing the new one for this long I was watching a part of Christmas Invasion and was like "whoa, I forgot how ugly this thing looked."


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 22, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Parents are silly a lot of the time. They have no problem with badly written, pretentious romance, but a joke kiss and everyone's up in arms.


That's the problem with people that believe that normal people exist. They can't accept things that don't fit their definition of normal.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2011)

> And really I don't think the kiss was that big a deal



Nah it wasn't a big deal but theres something you need to know about us Brits, if we're not whining then we're probably not talking. Most of the complaining revolves around Torchwood really.



> Russell T. Davies. Executive producer of Doctor Who and master of the Gay Agenda.



There are a bunch of people who seem so obsessed with voicing their disapproval, I really worry for them. All of time and space filled with monsters, wars and genocide and the one thing parents worry over is a gay character


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Nah it wasn't a big deal but theres something you need to know about us Brits, if we're not whining then we're probably not talking. Most of the complaining revolves around Torchwood really.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a bunch of people who seem so obsessed with voicing their disapproval, I really worry for them. All of time and space filled with monsters, wars and genocide and the one thing parents worry over is a gay character



I can understand in Torchwood, but in general the sexuality on Torchwood is just out of control. It's taken to the point of silliness. Someone called it Scooby Doo with aliens and fucking. 

And Americans complain a lot too.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 22, 2011)

torchwood wasn't good tbh.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 22, 2011)

Am watching my first full Doctor Who episode now.

It is the 2005 version Doctor and the episode where he goes to the time Earth will be consumed by the Sun. It's not  over yet but it is absolutely fascinating 

I'll try watching more but it'll probably still be random episodes, however I can piece it together. Really an amazing show.


*Spoiler*: __ 



That "last human" was a bitch!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> torchwood wasn't good tbh.


I don't have a problem with it, its not as a good as Doctor Who, but the show seems to get perpetually better.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2011)

Children of Earth was better than most Dr Who eppies


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Children of Earth was better than most Dr Who eppies


Yeah Children of Earth left me torn. I want there to be more Torchwood, and there will be now, but I'm scared to watch it for fear of what they'll do next.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2011)

> "The premise is a miracle happens in the world," [creator Russell T.] Davies says. "One day, on Earth, no one dies. The next day, no one dies. The day after that, no one dies. The [people who are] dying, keep dying ... but don't actually die. The possibility of death ceases to exist. Which is great for some people. But it's an instant overnight population boom. The earth relies on people dying ... What is society going to do now? Some of the answers are beautiful and brave. Some of the reactions are terrifying."
> 
> The opening scene has Bill Pullman, playing death row prisoner who's a murderer and p*d*p****, receiving a lethal injection for his crimes ... and not dying. ...
> Naturally, the Torchwood team is called in to try and tackle this very unusual problem. And, of course, Davies promises plenty of chases and explosions and action too.




Sounds pretty epic


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Sounds pretty epic


What is that from/


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2011)

D'awe! What the fuck! There's more Torchwood news  

Why didn't anyone tell me


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2011)

Because you don't got a line to the hammer 


Like for example did you know that the Doctor married his own daughter



Because he got her pregnant? :ho


I guess that makes her



Daughter Who 

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAHH


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Because you don't got a line to the hammer
> 
> 
> Like for example did you know that the Doctor married his own daughter
> ...


I knew he was marrying the girl who played Jenny...  

I shall need to speak with EmRoars, she's supposed to keep up with BBC related news


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2011)

The girl who played Jenny is Peter Davison's daughter


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> The girl who played Jenny is Peter Davison's daughter


Knew that too, see its all part of the BBC's plan to breed the perfect 20th Doctor.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2011)

Matt Smith as the Godfather and captain jack as the godmother, get get get


----------



## Vaz (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds like Saramago's _Death at Intervals_ but given the RTD treatment.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2011)

How the fuck do you know who Saramago is?


----------



## Bioness (Jan 22, 2011)

Just spent the past hour reading 

My mind is hurting 

Really amazing series and the episode "End of the World" which was my first episode I felt was really the perfect one to get me psyched about Doctor Who.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Tyrael (Jan 22, 2011)

Amusingly enough, I thought "End of the World" was really rather terrible. There were some nice moments between the Doctor and Rose, but it actually put me off Dr Who to the point where I missed much of the first series. To this day I've still never seen a full episode with a Slitheen in it.

Don't mean to dampen it your excitement though - another person enjoying the Who is no bad thing.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 22, 2011)

Well I think its a personal thing with me. I really like the whole timeline and "every beginning has an end" plus it was really informative with stuff about the series. I also especially like the continuation of "humans" after Earth. 
I also watched the next episode with the living dead, and that added more to me liking the series though I still liked the previous episode a bit better. And I do see how that episode may not be the best for a real fan, it was a bit slow and hardly any action, with a lot of useless interactions thrown around.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 22, 2011)

No such thing as a "real fan" - only those who take themselves far too seriously.

So yeah, take me serious.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2011)

> And I do see how that episode may not be the best for a real fan, it was a bit slow and hardly any action, with a lot of useless interactions thrown around.



Lol most of the time that is exactly what fans want.

End of the World was average, there were some interesting parts there but overall a typical RTD ep with a female sacrifice, tacky sci fi action scenes and a button to solve all their problems. 



> To this day I've still never seen a full episode with a Slitheen in it.



Boom Town is pretty good. The two parter started out really good but lost me by the end, just too silly for me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2011)

Bioness, I think you're just really easily impressed because I wasn't wowed by Doctor Who until Empty Child and I don't think I was addicted to the show until Satan Pit/Impossible Planet.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 22, 2011)

Satan Pit was the first episode I really enjoyed.  Till then I thought it was solid fun.

The Master 3 parter is still the best thing to come out of the Who revival


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Satan Pit was the first episode I really enjoyed.  Till then I thought it was solid fun.
> 
> The Master 3 parter is still the best thing to come out of the Who revival


I think season 4 and 5 both ended better than 3, and 3 was better 2.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 22, 2011)

I do agree they ended better, but overall I thought 3 was a more consistent affair.

5 is above 1 and 2 though.


----------



## emROARS (Jan 22, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Satan Pit was the first episode I really enjoyed.  Till then I thought it was solid fun.
> 
> The Master 3 parter is still the best thing to come out of the Who revival



agreed.

I like the Master alot and i'd be cool to see some other time lords like him. 

If Idris isn't one now I'm gonna eat my fez. 

for me:

classic > 5 = 4 = 3 > 2 > 1



Banhammer said:


> The girl who played Jenny is Peter Davison's daughter



It's David's fucking dream come true. 



Bioness said:


> Just spent the past hour reading
> 
> My mind is hurting
> 
> Really amazing series and the episode "End of the World" which was my first episode I felt was really the perfect one to get me psyched about Doctor Who.



Bless.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2011)

I think its hard to watch classic if you didnt grow up on it


----------



## emROARS (Jan 22, 2011)

True, but it's easy enough to find on the web. *shrug*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2011)

emROARS said:


> True, but it's easy enough to find on the web. *shrug*


I mean once you watch new who first, its hard to watch old who...


----------



## emROARS (Jan 22, 2011)

Classic Who is hard to get into, but it has it's own charms. 

Mind you, I've never watched the 6th or 7th doctors and only managed to go through half of the 8th doctor's movie because it was that shit. 

The most i've watch the the 3rd and 4th doctors. *shrug*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2011)

Three and four are where its at, from what I have seen. I need to watch Genesis of the Dalek again.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2011)

Which series do you guys prefer from the first 2?

Never watched Old Who, might try the Dalek episodes but other than that I don't really feel the need to go through it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Which series do you guys prefer from the first 2?


From series one and two of new who? 

Two, I hate Eccleson and Rose, at least he was gone in season two. Tennant is beast though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2011)

How come you hate Eccleston? He was pretty good as the Doctor.


----------



## emROARS (Jan 22, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> From series one and two of new who?
> 
> Two, I hate Eccleson and Rose, at least he was gone in season two. Tennant is beast though.



I don't like Eccleson because he's nothing like to me how the doctor is. I think it's because of how boring he looks. :/

I just dislike rose in general. 

so numba 2 for me, although ow I consider Matt Slightly better than David. >.>


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I don't like Eccleson because he's nothing like to me how the doctor is. I think it's because of how boring he looks. :/
> 
> I just dislike rose in general.
> 
> so numba 2 for me, although ow I consider Matt Slightly better than David. >.>


I do like Matt a lot, Eccelson didn't feel like the Doctor, he's not a bad actor though. 

Rose, I didn't like because I find her obnoxious as all hell.


----------



## Omolara (Jan 22, 2011)

I've liked them all so far, but seasons 3 and 4 were my favorites. Martha (the highly underrated) and Donna were awesome, and The Doctor was a much more fleshed out character by the time season 3 rolled around. I didn't like Rose much, especially when her character stopped growing and the writers were trying really hard to sell how "special" she was and forcing a romance between her and The Doctor. I really feel like he treated her more like an exceptionally clever pet than a love interest most of the time, but maybe that's just me. 

That also took away from Martha's season because it was like, no matter how much of a badass she was, she would never be good enough because she wasn't wonderful Roes. It kind of made no sense and made The Doctor a jerkass. 

But, it also made Donna a great companion for him. Being an older woman who met him at his darkest, he didn't hold the same kind of power over her as he did his younger companions. There was no rescuing from life, or heavy flirting and misleading with Donna. Having lived a bit longer, she was just looking to do more and have adventures. He was honest with her from the beginning. 

I liked Eccleston for how tortured he was. You could really believe that he'd been through hell and just wanted to be left alone in the beginning. He really grew on me, but David's still my favorite. I'm liking Smith, but really, it's the people around his Doctor that I like most.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 22, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Bioness, I think you're just really easily impressed because I wasn't wowed by Doctor Who until Empty Child and I don't think I was addicted to the show until Satan Pit/Impossible Planet.



Actually its really hard to get me into a sci-fi type show .. meh


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2011)

Docotr Who is more of an adventure show than an all out Sci-fi show.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2011)

I'd say its Fantasy Adventure with a Sci-Fi Background.


----------



## Shade (Jan 23, 2011)

With Moffat's writing, it's more fantasy than ever, I'd say.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2011)

The Girl in the Fireplace really trolled the love story between the Doctor and Rose. I wonder if that was what Moffat intended? And maybe it should have been a two parter, I feel like Moffat perhaps skimmed over alot of the interactions because he had to fit it in just one.

On to the Cybermen two parter now, it wasn't exactly great from what I remember but I must watch it anyway.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 23, 2011)

Girl in the Fireplace suffered from the Beast Below syndrome, although admittedly to a lesser extent. Does hold up as an individual episode though.



emROARS said:


> classic > 5 = 4 = 3 > 2 > 1



This is something of a mindset I've struggled with - I've tried to go back and watch some of the old Dr Who serials again, but only Genesis of the Daleks has really impressed me. It's not just the production value that gets in its way - since that is forgiveable - but the writing has otherwise been subpar. Even the episodes written by Douglas Adams have somehow managed to disappoint.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The Girl in the Fireplace really trolled the love story between the Doctor and Rose. I wonder if that was what Moffat intended? And maybe it should have been a two parter, I feel like Moffat perhaps skimmed over alot of the interactions because he had to fit it in just one.
> 
> On to the Cybermen two parter now, it wasn't exactly great from what I remember but I must watch it anyway.


Girl in the Fireplace really didn't impress me that much.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2011)

Its sort of rushed, its not as good as everyone says but compared to some of the other episodes in the first 2 season its pretty damn good. And well the plot is quite genius. Moffat really does love messing with the time lines between the Doctor and others. Did it here and with Amy in the Eleventh Hour.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 23, 2011)

It's a fun episode, I don't think it was that amazing


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Its sort of rushed, its not as good as everyone says but compared to some of the other episodes in the first 2 season its pretty damn good. And well the plot is quite genius. Moffat really does love messing with the time lines between the Doctor and others. Did it here and with Amy in the Eleventh Hour.


As far as Moffat eps go I found it pretty forgettable though, I mean when compared to Empty Child and Blink and the like...


----------



## Parallax (Jan 23, 2011)

I guess that's true, but it was still an all around fun episode it's at the very least enjoyable.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2011)

I feel it didn't fit in to Season 2. It would have better suited to the specials after Season 4, with the Doctor alone, maybe replacing Planet of the Dead.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I feel it didn't fit in to Season 2. It would have better suited to the specials after Season 4, with the Doctor alone, maybe replacing Planet of the Dead.


Something needed to replace that.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 23, 2011)

I liked the Mars special, if only for the whole Time Master Victorious thing


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2011)

Im glad there's someone who dislikes it. I tried liking it but it was just a waste for me.

Horrible acting by Noel Clarke as Ricky in Rise of the Cybermen.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2011)

I still think waters on mars was my favorite special.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2011)

The Cyber Controller was new levels of cheesiness. And why did the facility blow up? All Micky did was knock out the signal.

Anyone else been listening to Abigail's song from CC?:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dbc629vp6I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2011)

Oddly I forgot most of season one and two--and its only been less than a year.


----------



## arc (Jan 23, 2011)

> The Cyber Controller was new levels of cheesiness. And why did the facility blow up? All Micky did was knock out the signal.


Shit always blows up in doctor who, if you can't take it don't watch it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2011)

arc said:


> Shit always blows up in doctor who, if you can't take it don't watch it


I think that's just an RTD thing, I mean shit blows up on Torchwood all of the time too and that's also his show.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 23, 2011)

Gonna have to agree with Water of Mars being awesome. It's just a pity they didn't take more time to examine the "god am I" thing the Doctor pulled.

I can barely remember The Rise of Cybermen.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think that's just an RTD thing, I mean shit blows up on Torchwood all of the time too and that's also his show.



In fact, has there been many explosions in S5? I can't recall any.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 23, 2011)

water of mars probably in top 5 of the new DW era, definitely better than end of time.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2011)

Lol I don't really mind it but all of a sudden the whole building starts to collapse and no reason is given.



> water of mars probably in top 5 of the new DW era, definitely better than end of time.



Top 5 would be hard for me, don't think I could choose.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The Cyber Controller was new levels of cheesiness. And why did the facility blow up? All Micky did was knock out the signal.



I believe it  was the Cybermen comiting suicide, or just going on a mad despair fuelled rampage. They blew the place up out of horror at what they'd become.


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2011)

Waters of Mars was awesome. I think thats where the proper time "fuckery" started.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 23, 2011)

I put some thought into the whole time fuckery stuff.

There are two general rules that come with it.

Past: If you are going to manipulate the past, your doing so cannot negate your reason for going in the past in the first place. Any changes made cannot be significant enough that you'd know you've made them unless you remember having already made them.

Future/Present: When you have time travel, you have near unlimited access to things. But yourself in the future will have to set those things up to ensure it happens and there are not paradoxes.

Basically the two fundamental laws of time travel: The Time Turner Rule (HP3) and the Bill and Ted Rule

(The Doctor's 'you can't interfere with your own timeline' is a part of the first one)


----------



## Burke (Jan 23, 2011)

ohey cool thread 
David tennant is the king and that can never change.
...


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 23, 2011)

N??ps said:


> ohey cool thread
> David tennant is the king and that can never change.
> ...


All eleven are great in their own way.


----------



## arc (Jan 23, 2011)

Cause we're all special in our own waay 

*coughs*

I dunno the old ones, but ten and 11 are the two with that attractive... doctor-ness. Not saying 9 is less doctor, just, not quite the same.
I mean, for example, did anyone else find with both ten and 11 the actors seem incredibly attractive when playing but out of role you're kinda huh they're actually sort of plain and stuff? I loved tennant but then he suddenly seemed like a weedy little man. I saw the pics of the new doc and thought he was weird looking but within some 20 minutes of the new series I'm like 

It's something about how they prance around. Or something. I don't even know. You just get swept up in it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2011)

Its the power they yeild, the Doctor can pluck an obscure person and make them feel like they are important to the Universe. I think girls really tend to fall for that aspect of him.


----------



## emROARS (Jan 23, 2011)

arc said:


> Cause we're all special in our own waay
> 
> *coughs*
> 
> ...



I feel the same 

All of the doctors can be conisdered unattractive by a big population, by how big their teeth are, their forehead, size, skinniness etc.etc I think it adds to the doctors charm with the whole 'I can't get regeneration right AT ALL...and i'm still not ginger' 

I think it's also the fact that as you watch them, you fall in love with _the doctor _instead of the doctor. Do you understand? It's weird to think since it's a TV show.



Sunuvmann said:


> I put some thought into the whole time fuckery stuff.
> 
> There are two general rules that come with it.
> 
> ...



So many time travel rules...

Like you can't go into your own time stream, you can't go into Gallifrey's timestreams, you can't go into any time lords time streams, you can't prevent a giant jump in a timestream.

*facedesk*

so...many...rules...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2011)

I just read a comment where someone stated that he hated River Song and hoped she would die in the Series 6 opener, should I break it to him or let him figure it out?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jan 23, 2011)

Five hundred Daleks versus the Greek gods.

Who wins?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 24, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> In fact, has there been many explosions in S5? I can't recall any.


Hmm, I think there might have been one in the Victory of the Daleks because the planes were fighting and then there is one in the finale when the Big Bang II happens. But there's not many, not like in the RTD era.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 24, 2011)

Vampires in Venice too actually.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 24, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Vampires in Venice too actually.


I actually was wondering about that one, but I barely remember it now.


----------



## arc (Jan 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Its the power they yeild, the Doctor can pluck an obscure person and make them feel like they are important to the Universe. I think girls really tend to fall for that aspect of him.


hmm? I don't think it's that- though being a powerful person is probably part of his attraction. I'm pretty sure I'd enjoy him even without the companion formula.
But... idk it's been a while since I fantasised myself in that sort of world, but I remember my early adolescent mary sue/self insert fantasies would usually not cast me as some typical companion he whisks away on adventures. In all the fictional worlds, actually, I'd usually be some independent variable, generally a powerful one myself. I'm not sure...  I think with Doctor who I built on my alien abduction fantasy (dreamt up after playing Portal) where I escaped from being experimented on and stole one of their space ships to get back to Earth, and somehow blew them up cause they were gonna kill us all. with a nuclear bomb. Working with the White House (I had the ship and info after all) Dunno how I managed to keep the ship. (I also crash-landed in the school grounds and wowed my friends at some point). 
It was with my superior technology and ability to go anywhere in our solar system I found out about the Doctor and things and did my own thing in the various attacks, eventually meeting him. He wasn't sure he liked me cause I unapologetically killed all the aliens if it came to it, and I was only about 14. Or something along those lines, anyway.
It think I may have gotten into contact with the shadow proclamation during an incident, once. Tried to get them to declare us protected or something, so we'd be left alone by all these invaders >: < 
 Now I remember why those stupid fantasies were so fun.


emROARS said:


> I feel the same
> 
> All of the doctors can be conisdered unattractive by a big population, by how big their teeth are, their forehead, size, skinniness etc.etc I think it adds to the doctors charm with the whole 'I can't get regeneration right AT ALL...and i'm still not ginger'
> 
> I think it's also the fact that as you watch them, you fall in love with _the doctor _instead of the doctor. Do you understand? It's weird to think since it's a TV show.


Yeah, he's just an attractive character.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2011)

Matt Jones is a great writer, shame they didn't bring him back after the Impossible Planet/Satan's Pit two parter. The directing was really good too. And well Rose was useful for once.


----------



## emROARS (Jan 25, 2011)

Am I the only one as well that considers The Doctor similar in ways to peter pan?

No clue WHY I do it, maybe it's because he take the girl away to a place never seen before or something. :/


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 25, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Am I the only one as well that considers The Doctor similar in ways to peter pan?
> 
> No clue WHY I do it, maybe it's because he take the girl away to a place never seen before or something. :/


I never thought about it before, but I could see that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 25, 2011)

babar1947 said:


> We bring special data entry jobs for those who want to earn extra money at home. Be your own boss and start a successful career from your own home. For more detail visit: Which one of you works for akp?


OMG THANK YOU FOR THESE TIPS RANDOM MEMBER WITH NO POSTS!


----------



## arc (Jan 25, 2011)

Peter Pan was a little sociopath

He'd fight and kill his own boys just to make the battles more interesting and fun.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2011)

> Am I the only one as well that considers The Doctor similar in ways to peter pan?



Peter Pan is more so about trying to delay adolescence, Doctor who isn't really similar in any other aspect than perhaps him taking someone away for an adventure.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2011)

Rewatching last season


Lol, apples are rubbish

Well you know what they say

An apple a day




Keeps the doctor away


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Peter Pan is more so about trying to delay adolescence, Doctor who isn't really similar in any other aspect than perhaps him taking someone away for an adventure.



The most recent series definitely relates strongly to adolescence - much of the Doctor's goals was helping bring out little Amelia in Amy, and the whole character arc was based around The Doctor being her imaginery friend. A recapturing of childhood I guess.

What I found most interesting was that whilst simultaneously trying to make Amy grow down, he was trying to get her to face up to her commitment to Rory which is very much him trying to get her to grow up. Not often you find something that suggests the two aren't mutually exclusive at all.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2011)

The Doctor did it out of guilt, because of him her childhood was pretty confused. Its not like Amy doesn't have a sense of adventure or awe, she shut her childhood away because it made her think she was mad.

On Love and Monsters now, RTD's worst episode imo, oh well the oral sex joke should be atleast lulzy.


----------



## arc (Jan 25, 2011)

Love and Monsters was never a very enthralling ep 

But I vaguely appreciate the concept of it. The little people looking up and wondering.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ah, well, thats Matt Smith just lost out on the National TV Award, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=197R2aOoofA[/YOUTUBE]

Rassilon speech soundtrack to the max.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 26, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Ah, well, thats Matt Smith just lost out on the National TV Award, if anyone is interested.


At least he lost to a tallented actor like David Jason. The rest of the show however just gave me a headache. Awards going to awful shows and the fact they let Louie Spence be his annoying self. The only part that was worth watching was the opening with the Doctor.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The Doctor did it out of guilt, because of him her childhood was pretty confused. Its not like Amy doesn't have a sense of adventure or awe, she shut her childhood away because it made her think she was mad.



Nah - the glee with which the Doctor goes about his adventuring and the way he seems to relish it makes it pretty clear that guilt is a very small part of his motivation, if it is at all. I can't think of any scenes which support the idea he's being driven by guilt.

It's true that he screwed up her childhood, and she ended up suppressing it because of the whole "three counsellors" thing.



masamune1 said:


> Ah, well, thats Matt Smith just lost out on the National TV Award, if anyone is interested.



David Jason is pretty much a national institution, was always gonna win.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah, plus if it was'nt him Gene Hunt and, of course, Sherlock Holmes were pretty powerful rivals too. Still, I can't help but think that David got it mainly because that was the last _Frost_ episode (anyone notice 2010 is the year a lot of shows came to an end?), and he won for the series more than that performance. I saw that episode and it was decent, but it wasn't especially breathtaking. 

Not saying he didn't deserve it, or that Matt Smith was the _only_ guy who should have won, just think that gave Jason a bit of an edge.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2011)

Simon Cowell's smug face was enough for me to swtich off.

Did Doctor Who not get nominated for best TV show? It always wins there.

Opening sequence for those that didn't watch:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3TdftZPL04&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Watched Fear her last night, and read that the writer is doing a two parter in series 6. Hope to God he's improved because that episode was one of the most messiest ones in DW.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah it was an interesting premise and some good moments but overall it was a pretty weak episode.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2011)

Stupid Cybermen, you need subs to even understand the crap they spew half the time.

Done with Army of Ghosts/Doomsday. The set up was much better than Badwolf but Parting of Ways was much better than Doomsday. The conflict between the Daleks and Cybermen was kind of crap, waste of the Daleks.

And done with Rose, I understand her obsession but she was verging on deranged by the end, she would have got herself and the Doctor killed eventually so it was good that she left. Oh poor Doctor all alone again, someone give him a hug.


----------



## Shade (Jan 27, 2011)

That Awards intro was brilliant. So great to see the Matt again.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 27, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Yeah, plus if it was'nt him Gene Hunt and, of course, Sherlock Holmes were pretty powerful rivals too. Still, I can't help but think that David got it mainly because that was the last _Frost_ episode (anyone notice 2010 is the year a lot of shows came to an end?), and he won for the series more than that performance. I saw that episode and it was decent, but it wasn't especially breathtaking.



Yeah, I got that impression too. These shows often will give it to people who deserve it, but not necessarily for what they are winning the award for.

I would have liked to see Glennister win actually. Life on Mars/Ashes to Ashes has been one of my favourite TV shows for ages. One of the writers was the guy who did Fear Her, so I do have hope his two parter will be better.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 27, 2011)

> Watched Fear her last night, and read that the writer is doing a two parter in series 6. Hope to God he's improved because that episode was one of the most messiest ones in DW.


Well thats one hope I have for the 10th and 11th's timelines coinciding if ever so briefly.

Since 10th was in the 2012 Olympics, then 11th could also be present come series 7.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I've been watching Doctor Who way too much lately because I had a dream about the Eleventh yesterday. The Doctor is leaning on the floor after what seems like an explosion when River Song walks up to him, and she says these words "Amy is dead, the Tardis is lost and the Doctor will Age" and she begins to laughs while figures in black start appearing next to her. Maybe I need a break>_>


----------



## Master (Jan 28, 2011)

^ 

So, can anyone tell me the reason the 10th "transformed" (regenerated, w/e) into the 11th?

Did he leave the show or?

I still haven't reached that part but i love spoilers


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 28, 2011)

The Infection said:


> ^
> 
> So, can anyone tell me the reason the 10th "transformed" (regenerated, w/e) into the 11th?
> 
> ...


David Tennant had already been the Doctor long enough to be the second longest running Doctor to Tom Baker himself and he said that if he stayed any longer he probably would never leave. That did transfer into the story of ten's departure where he didn't want to change because he liked being the way he was and the fact he was trying hard not to regenerate is, if I remember correctly, the reason the TARDIS started to crash the moment he changed in the first place.


----------



## Master (Jan 28, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> David Tennant had already been the Doctor long enough to be the second longest running Doctor to Tom Baker himself and he said that if he stayed any longer he probably would never leave. That did transfer into the story of ten's departure where he didn't want to change because he liked being the way he was and the fact he was trying hard not to regenerate is, if I remember correctly, the reason the TARDIS started to crash the moment he changed in the first place.



Thanks for the reply  but to literally answer my question - did he choose to leave himself or did the crew changed him.

Since he was definetely the best one out there. He just... fit the role.

Thanks a lot tho


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Did Doctor Who not get nominated for best TV show? It always wins there.
> 
> Opening sequence for those that didn't watch:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3TdftZPL04&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Terrifying race 

The weatherfieldians


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2011)

RTD left so David Tennant left with him.


----------



## Vaz (Jan 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> *RTD left* so David Tennant left with him.


And much rejoycing was had.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 28, 2011)

well to play Devil's advocate if it wasn't for RTD the series probably wouldn't have relaunched and take off the way that it has.  Moffat may get a lot of love and deservedly so, but he's working off the foundation that RTD built.  So at the least I'm grateful for that.

Plus he wrote The Master and Dravos episodes which are better than anything Moffat has done yet.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 28, 2011)

RTD haters aren't real fans.


----------



## Vaz (Jan 28, 2011)

Parallax said:


> well to play Devil's advocate if it wasn't for RTD the series probably wouldn't have relaunched and take off the way that it has.  Moffat may get a lot of love and deservedly so, but he's working off the foundation that RTD built.  So at the least I'm grateful for that.
> 
> Plus he wrote The Master and Dravos episodes which are better than anything Moffat has done yet.


Oh don't get me wrong, I'm aware he brought the series back from the dead and I appreciate his role as a producer more than anything - I just find his writing very repetitive and I'm glad he stepped aside, a few more years in control of literally everything in the NWho series and people might have begged him to step down from the role. 

I do love his take on the Doctor Whoniverse,_ his_ Master especially, even with the whole flamboyantly evil theatrical alien treatment he gave him ( which seems to be the trademark of his run on the series  ) and I'm thankful for his efforts on making DW fill the niche of my favorite science fiction series again, but I much prefer the show to be free of an overimposing creative mind, since Doctor Who doesn't belong to anyone.



This is part of why I love series 5 so much, feels very fresh all while keeping it's ties to the Old Who. Also, NO CLINGY CHARACTERS


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 28, 2011)

The Infection said:


> Thanks for the reply  but to literally answer my question - did he choose to leave himself or did the crew changed him.
> 
> Since he was definetely the best one out there. He just... fit the role.
> 
> Thanks a lot tho


It was his choice. Most likely because he had been the Doctor for so long.

As for being the best Doctor in my opinion all 11 are equally fantastic in their own way each bringing something different to the character. People already are calling Matt Smith the best Doctor and when the 12th Doctor is introduced people will react the same way they did when David Tennant left. After all remember when David Tennant was the new guy and people said he couldn't compare to Christopher Eccleston?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2011)

I hate comparisons thus I tend to dislike the Moffat V RTD debate. RTD did well with the series, yes he camps it up way too much and some of it is slightly embarrassing but overall he delivers atleast in entertainment. And his finales were all fairly good, minus Doomsday. And the Master is the reason I came to like DW in the first place. My only big issue with RTD are the Cybermen, horrible ass villains, ruined the second series for me. 

I'm glad he left, the Doctor was just so tortured by the end the only place left to go was to hang himself. And the specials were of questionable quality minus The Waters of Mars.



> Plus he wrote The Master and Dravos episodes which are better than anything Moffat has done yet.



Moffat really hasn't written for a classic Who villain yet. I am expecting big things from the Silents, hopefully he delivers with them.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 29, 2011)

RTD was good at building stuff up, and his foreshadowing was expansive. He brought the show back, and wrote a couple of very good stories (Midnight and Water of Mars). The Master was fantastically portrayed. As a storyteller, he was not without his strengths.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2011)

> RTD was good at building stuff up, and his foreshadowing was expansive. He brought the show back, and wrote a couple of very good stories (Midnight and Water of Mars). The Master was fantastically portrayed. As a storyteller, he was not without his strengths.



RTD was very good by the time Season 3 came round. He built up stories quite well but resolutions were still his weak point. Regardless RTD did a good job with DW, with the exclusion of Series 2.


----------



## Shade (Jan 29, 2011)

I must be the only person who hated RTD's Master. Couldn't take him seriously for one second in all his show time.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2011)

Spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Cybermen will be back in Episode 7 of Series 6. Moffat you better know what you're doing.


----------



## Vaz (Jan 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: _ohoh_ 



At this point the cybermen are like the daleks, they write themselves... as long as they're not the focus of the episode, I'm good.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They are Mondasian Cybermen right?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2011)

Parallax said:


> well to play Devil's advocate if it wasn't for RTD the series probably wouldn't have relaunched and take off the way that it has.  Moffat may get a lot of love and deservedly so, but he's working off the foundation that RTD built.  So at the least I'm grateful for that.
> 
> Plus he wrote The Master and Dravos episodes which are better than anything Moffat has done yet.



Actually, I don't think those episodes compare to season five. Plus the Master was ruined the second time they had him around which just seemed like a huge waste and it made me really pissed off.


----------



## arc (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I don't hate RTD's writing.

...I'm not even sure which episodes weren't his in earlier seasons, but don't tell me.

and I like the Master's characterisation.

So screw y'all.

When is the next season coming out btw?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2011)

arc said:


> Well I don't hate RTD's writing.
> 
> ...I'm not even sure which episodes weren't his in earlier seasons, but don't tell me.
> 
> ...


He gave us two different Masters, that was the issue I had. The second go around it was like watching a different character and it just felt lame because I wanted to see the Master we had seen before.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 29, 2011)

No that's stupid. The Master was the same. The problem is he'd been fucked up in the restoration so he was driven by a lot of bestial impulses. When he'd turned the rest of the world into him, he was more or less the same dude.


----------



## arc (Jan 29, 2011)

hmm? I guess I sort of saw it as part of his insanity- he had his highs and his lows. Manic or bi-polar or whatever it's called. Though there's more to it than that.
Basically I treated it more as 'new facets' than just incoherent characterisation, I guess.


> No that's stupid. The Master was the same. The problem is he'd been fucked up in the restoration so he was driven by a lot of bestial impulses. When he'd turned the rest of the world into him, he was more or less the same dude.


Oh yeah and that.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Actually, I don't think those episodes compare to season five. Plus the Master was ruined the second time they had him around which just seemed like a huge waste and it made me really pissed off.



Honestly I liked season five but so many episodes were weak.  The Dalek one was boring and the two parters were a let down.  I'm gonna rewatch the season to see how it holds up but if it wasn't for Smith doing such a great job this probably would have been the weakest season of Dr Who since season 2.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Honestly I liked season five but so many episodes were weak.  The Dalek one was boring and the two parters were a let down.  I'm gonna rewatch the season to see how it holds up but if it wasn't for Smith doing such a great job this probably would have been the weakest season of Dr Who since season 2.


I disagree, I honestly think that the seasons have snowballed and gotten better, there are super weak episodes every season. And the only two parter I can think of in season five I didn't really like much was Hungry Earth.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



If this is a Cybermen centric episode I hope they use this as a way to bring back the regular Cybermen. I loved the parallel world ones when they were new but seriously how many made it over here without being destroyed by now? They gave the Daleks a classic style makeover, they should do the same for the Cybermen.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2011)

The weeping angels two parter was a snore

I really do need to rewatch the fifth season now that the squeaky clean "it's new" feeling is gone.  I'm positive episodes that I really liked will hold under really well.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 29, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If this is a Cybermen centric episode I hope they use this as a way to bring back the regular Cybermen. I loved the parallel world ones when they were new but seriously how many made it over here without being destroyed by now? They gave the Daleks a classic style makeover, they should do the same for the Cybermen.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The ones from the season 5 finale were the regular Cybermen. The looked like the parallel ones, but that was only because they didn't have the money to come up with new costumes for only a handful of scenes.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Do we really need to spoiler this stuff?






Parallax said:


> The weeping angels two parter was a snore



Wha.....?

Hang him. HANG HIM!


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2011)

I found that two parter quite exciting myself. Plus the ending was sad.



masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I see. That makes sense. Fingers crossed for new costumes this series.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I just feel the need to spoiler my replies to spoiler conversations.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 29, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I found that two parter quite exciting myself. Plus the ending was sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You are weird.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2011)

Parallax said:


> The weeping angels two parter was a snore
> 
> I really do need to rewatch the fifth season now that the squeaky clean "it's new" feeling is gone.  I'm positive episodes that I really liked will hold under really well.


Yeah that's proof that we're not going to agree right there. Maybe you liked the "button that blew up everything thing alien" ending to things, but I actually found that episode very well done.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You are weird.



*Spoiler*: __ 



We're all weird.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2011)

> The weeping angels two parter was a snore



What? Its easily one of most well made episodes of Doctor Who ever.



> I'm gonna rewatch the season to see how it holds up but if it wasn't for Smith doing such a great job this probably would have been the weakest season of Dr Who since season 2.



Its easily better than the first 2 series. My only problem was the unfinished feeling at the end of the series, but since it was a set up for series 6 I'll give my complete opinion once the Silence arc ends.

Moffat giving a quote involving the Episode 7 cliffhanger:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Oh, yes, feel our cruelty – you will see the Doctor’s life change forever, you will gasp in astonishment at the true nature of his relationship with Amy Pond…


----------



## Shade (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like he's hinting towards the rumour that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the Doctor knocked up Amy and River's the result.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That rumour is way too soap opera for DW.
Amy is pivotal, I wonder what her importance really is?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah that's proof that we're not going to agree right there. Maybe you liked the "button that blew up everything thing alien" ending to things, but I actually found that episode very well done.



It just felt really dragged out, the last part was great the first half didn't do it for me.  Which is a shame since I loved pretty much all the two parters till up to that point.  It WAS a well done episode, but I just couldn't get into it.  Like I said I'll check it out again since it deserves a re-watching at the very least.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 30, 2011)

S5 was easily my favourite, and, although it had a weak overarching story, S2 had more episodes I remember enjoying than S1 or S3.

But yeah, gonna have to join the chorus of disagreement over the angels' two parter.


----------



## Master (Jan 30, 2011)

Also why you guys spoilerin' stuff?

I love spoilers


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 31, 2011)

Better keep those spoilers in tags guys.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Better keep those spoilers in tags guys.


Most are just a conversation about using spoiler tags.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2011)

Watched Shakespeare Code. I can't believe some people actually claimed this was better than Vincent and the Doctor. Minus the fact that in the beginning the villain talked to the camera, the acting really was horrible and well the plot was really poor.

Also the Doctor is kinda retarded, he claims Rose would know what to do in this situation even though Martha is able to grasp nearly every concept easier than Rose ever could. He's putting her on some pedestal when all she did was get kidnapped constantly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Watched Shakespeare Code. I can't believe some people actually claimed this was better than Vincent and the Doctor. Minus the fact that in the beginning the villain talked to the camera, the acting really was horrible and well the plot was really poor.
> 
> Also the Doctor is kinda retarded, he claims Rose would know what to do in this situation even though Martha is able to grasp nearly every concept easier than Rose ever could. He's putting her on some pedestal when all she did was get kidnapped constantly.



Yeah the whole Martha could never compare to Rose thing got on my nerves, if I were Martha I would have probably bounced sooner if she was waiting for him to move on lol. 

And I didn't like the guy playing Shakespare, I didn't like the plot too much either and Vincent and the Doctor really trumps all of those other "the doctor meets a famous writer or artists" episodes in the new show.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Series 6, Episode 7 title is Demon Run. Strange name.




Apparently there's an app out that lets you talk like a Dalek.

Question to people here since I'm not that well versed with OldWho. Is the Valeyard suppoused to be the future Doctor or something along the lines of Superman 3 type of spilt of good and evil? I read he's sent by the Time Lords to stitch the Doctor up, I really don't know how this will work since the Time Lords are all gone. Oh well we won't have to deal with this till atleast the twelfth regeneration so I guess its pointless discussion for now.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2011)

I think it's one of those cases that no one expected the Time Lords to be wiped out when that episode first aired haha.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2011)

Basically RTD trolled them, which is what I was wondering.


----------



## emROARS (Jan 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Valeyard is an aspect of the doctor in a form. It's all the anger, hate, guilt and evilness that doctor had built up over time.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 31, 2011)

Really, the Unicorn and the Wasp was the only 'Doctor meets a famous person' episode I liked. Really didn't care for either the Shakespeare one or Vincent one.

Edit: Girl in Fireplace was also quite good, if for no other reason than Drunk Doctor. Tooth and Claw was good as well. Especially in setting up the Torchwood plotline.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Really, the Unicorn and the Wasp was the only 'Doctor meets a famous person' episode I liked. Really didn't care for either the Shakespeare one or Vincent one.
> 
> Edit: Girl in Fireplace was also quite good, if for no other reason than Drunk Doctor. Tooth and Claw was good as well. Especially in setting up the Torchwood plotline.


All I remember about that was the kitchen scene with the poison and that Donna's Family spent Christmas in that house in Turn Left.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2011)

> Tooth and Claw was good as well. Especially in setting up the Torchwood plotline.



Tooth And Claw was okay, kind of run of the mill Monster movie stuff. The human form of the Werewolf was frightening tho, much more so than the CGI one.

Vincent I absolutely loved, really well acted and just a beautiful episode.


----------



## Vaz (Jan 31, 2011)

...and then Winston Churchill shits all over the other historical/famous figures by actually calling the Doctor to meet him


----------



## Omolara (Jan 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Watched Shakespeare Code. I can't believe some people actually claimed this was better than Vincent and the Doctor. Minus the fact that in the beginning the villain talked to the camera, the acting really was horrible and well the plot was really poor.
> 
> Also the Doctor is kinda retarded, he claims Rose would know what to do in this situation even though Martha is able to grasp nearly every concept easier than Rose ever could. He's putting her on some pedestal when all she did was get kidnapped constantly.



People say that? Really? That's dumb. I'm a huge Martha fan, but Vincent and the Doctor was beautiful in every sense of the word. I loved The Shakespeare Code (Expelliarmus!), but Vincent and the Doctor was great and it had Bill Nighy. Bill Nighy in a bow tie. 

I also liked that the Doctor was kind of a side character in that episode. Maybe not the side character, but he wasn't the biggest presence there. The main and best character interactions were between Amy and Vincent, who, like Shakespeare, was much more fascinated by the Companion than the Doctor. That worked much better for me. 

And yeah, sorry Doctor, but no she fucking wouldn't. She might have stumbled into it (being "plucky" and all) after being told to stay put, but actually having known what to do is laughable. 
Too bad Martha still lacked the confidence to tell him off. Season 3 was full of "STFU Doctor" moments.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2011)

Martha does put her foot down in Gridlock but yeah she takes way too much Rose tinted shit from him.


----------



## arc (Jan 31, 2011)

A valid criticism in theory- though I feel in context it's moot. After all, he's the one with a awesome ship that travels in space and time and will take you off on wonderful adventures the likes of which you've dreamed of. It's not quite like just someone staying in a relationship despite being an obvious rebound.


----------



## Omolara (Jan 31, 2011)

arc said:


> A valid criticism in theory- though I feel in context it's moot. After all, he's the one with a awesome ship that travels in space and time and will take you off on wonderful adventures the likes of which you've dreamed of. It's not quite like just someone staying in a relationship despite being an obvious rebound.



But it was actually a bit of both for Martha. As she said, sometimes, when he looked at her, it was like he was really seeing her, but then he'd shut her down. Or he'd get all flirty, and then get distant. Martha was always stuck in between those moments, but she stayed with him because despite his best efforts, _she_ saw _him_. He needed somebody, a friend, a companion, and she stuck with him because of that. And because of those moments where she seemed to mean something to him. I suspect many people stay in bad relationships for similar reasons.


----------



## arc (Jan 31, 2011)

> But it was actually a bit of both for Martha. As she said, sometimes, when he looked at her, it was like he was really seeing her, but then he'd shut her down. Or he'd get all flirty, and then get distant. Martha was always stuck in between those moments, but she stayed with him because despite his best efforts, she saw him. He needed somebody, a friend, a companion, and she stuck with him because of that. And because of those moments where she seemed to mean something to him. I suspect many people stay in bad relationships for similar reasons.


I know what you mean, just- with being the doctor's companion, him not being emotionally available isn't really reason enough to get out unless being romantically involved is all you care about, cause you're travelling through space and time yanno, not just an ordinary relationship. She didn't just want him to see her like that, she really wanted to keep travelling too. She couldn't separate them well though.

I dunno about you guys but I know if I were in that situation I wouldn't consider leaving for such a reason. I would just ignore any feelings till they left me alone or something, at least for a while. If it were a normal relationship in a normal situation I'd be critical  of staying like that and putting up with it, but here I can't really consider it an indignity, hell even a little the other way around. Cause time and space are awesome and more interesting than crushes.

I'm not saying I didn't like her decision in the end either, but there was more to it than just that so...


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 1, 2011)

I wasn't as overawed with the Vincent and The Doctor story as you guys seem to have been. It was nice, introspective and very well executed, but way too into itself. A good showcase of the versatility of Dr Who's format though.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2011)

Gridlock was a great episode, surprised RTD didn't overload it with cheesy scenes though it did have some. Still don't get the giant crabs but a great episode nonetheless.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree, Gridlock was pretty good; brilliant concept, not so great execution (yeah, the giant crabs puzzled me too) but still a good episode.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2011)

It was really flawed but the concept was pretty good.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2011)

Why can't I remember the Gridlock episode...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2011)

Its the episode in which the Face of Boe gives the Doctor his final message.


----------



## arc (Feb 1, 2011)

It was one of the episodes that creeped me the fuck out.


----------



## Burke (Feb 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Why can't I remember the Gridlock episode...



New New York?
Underground city?
Tunnel full of floating pollution-mobiles?
None of that ringing a bell?



arc said:


> It was one of the episodes that creeped me the fuck out.



Even more than the weeping angels?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 1, 2011)

Face of Beau died.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2011)

ok now I remember.  Although I remembered once Ennoea posted


----------



## arc (Feb 1, 2011)

> Even more than the weeping angels?


hmm don't think so

but it was still a creepy concept, being trapped in a car on a toxic motorway for years on end, going round and round and never getting out. 

Weeping angels were scary in a more traditional way. Though I found that by the end of two parter when there were so many of them... the chillingness lessened. I got the same thing with Grudge. Scary right up to the climax.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2011)

Can't say I enjoyed the Dalek two parter. The story itself wasn't so bad but I felt the Daleks deserved something much better and original. The Human Dalek Sec was horrible.

Lazarus was a basic Resident Evil clone, the bell scene has been done many times before. Still not a bad episode. 42 however was great, well written, tense and quite emotional. The all alone in Space episodes tend to be Doctor Who's strongest.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2011)

I loved 42 it was such a great episode all around, definitely one of the best of season 3.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 2, 2011)

Again, wasn't too hot on 42. Love the idea of a living sun being the bad monster thing, but thought the episode was, well, a bit crap. I think I just didn't particularly like S3.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 2, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Again, wasn't too hot on 42. Love the idea of a living sun being the bad monster thing, but thought the episode was, well, a bit crap. I think I just didn't particularly like S3.


I think that it seemed too much like Satan Pit, which was much better.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2011)

> I think that it seemed too much like Satan Pit, which was much better.



It was really similar to Satan's Pit but nearly every DW episode is similar to one before.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Can't say I enjoyed the Dalek two parter. The story itself wasn't so bad but I felt the Daleks deserved something much better and original. The Human Dalek Sec was horrible.


The real problem was that the Cult of Skaro, the new interesting set of Daleks, were wasted by killing almost all of them off in their second appearence.


----------



## sel (Feb 2, 2011)

arc said:


> hmm don't think so
> 
> but it was still a creepy concept, being trapped in a car on a toxic motorway for years on end, going round and round and never getting out.



Have you ever heard of the M25, by the way? Haha


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It was really similar to Satan's Pit but nearly every DW episode is similar to one before.


Well yeah, but it reminded me A LOT, like to the point I thought it had to be intentional and the things were related


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2011)

Its just the way the DW cookie crumbles, the themes are too similar so when they have a setting that's exactly like an episode before it screams deja vu.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2011)

Sally Sparrow should have been Rose, she's bloody cute as a button. And well Carey Mulligan would easily beat the 90's flash in the pan pop star that was Bille Piper.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Sally Sparrow should have been Rose, she's bloody cute as a button.


I support and endorse this statement.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2011)

One thing I don't get about Blink is how did the the Angel in the beginning get the Key to the Tardis? And since it did have one couldn't it just use it to get in?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't question Blink


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2011)

I guess they were too stupid to figure it out or that they didn't find the Tardis in time to use it. 

Still don't get how they could affect the Doctor, his potential is limitless but he can manipulate time so they can't measure it. Confused


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2011)

All I know is that Blink is amazing


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2011)

That it is.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 3, 2011)

Blink is overrated.

Yeah, Blink was awesome. Another episode I missed when it first aired.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> One thing I don't get about Blink is how did the the Angel in the beginning get the Key to the Tardis? And since it did have one couldn't it just use it to get in?


It had the key and she stole it away from it. Remember? But when it had the key it didn't know where the TARDIS was, when it found the TARDIS she had the key and it still couldn't get in.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2011)

> It had the key and she stole it away from it. Remember? But when it had the key it didn't know where the TARDIS was, when it found the TARDIS she had the key and it still couldn't get in.



Yeah I got that. Still confused about how the Angel affects the Doctor.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2011)

Parallax said:


> All I know is that Blink is amazing



When i watched it for the first time i thought BBC had broadcasted a different show


----------



## Taleran (Feb 3, 2011)

Its the best Tennant epiode sure, but I think a lot of that is because he doesn't appear a whole lot during it. I tried going back and watching the rest of Seasons 2-4 that I completely skipped and I just can't and most of the blame lies on Tennant, or maybe the design of those 4 series in general. They seemed more focused on the Doctor being awesome because he is the Doctor instead of on the things the Doctor does. I've watched quite a bit of Who from as many of the 11 as I can find and if I had to rank the Doctors Tennant would be at the very bottom.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Its the best Tennant epiode sure, but I think a lot of that is because he doesn't appear a whole lot during it. I tried going back and watching the rest of Seasons 2-4 that I completely skipped and I just can't and most of the blame lies on Tennant, or maybe the design of those 4 series in general. They seemed more focused on the Doctor being awesome because he is the Doctor instead of on the things the Doctor does. I've watched quite a bit of Who from as many of the 11 as I can find and if I had to rank the Doctors Tennant would be at the very bottom.



I agree with everything you said  And thats how i feel as well. Tennant especially his last season, he was becoming abit too overbearing to watch.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2011)

I've only seen 9th through 11th Doctors so I don't really got a firm stance on all the Doctors yet, but I definitely disagree with your take on Tennant.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2011)

Tennat was alittle overbearing at times, especially during the Master saga. I remember John Simms stating Tennant needed to tone it down. He's still pretty damn good, just abit too whiny.

Forgot to mention the kid from the Human Nature/Family of Blood two parter has to have the most annoying expression I've ever seen, and him sniffing just looked stupid. The episode did prove never to fuck with the Doctor, their punishments were eternal damnation.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lxj33ZEtz34[/YOUTUBE]

Probably one of the best sequences IMO


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2011)

While it was good to see the ruthless side of the Doctor, I felt he was a bit harsh on them. Aliens have done much worse and he showed them mercy. He should have just killed them.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah he was kind of a dick to them but still I do like how he basically could be a terrible monster when he wants to be.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2011)

Forgot how campy the Master was. All he needs is a multi coloured Umbrella and a pony and he should be set.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 3, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Its the best Tennant epiode sure, but I think a lot of that is because he doesn't appear a whole lot during it. I tried going back and watching the rest of Seasons 2-4 that I completely skipped and I just can't and most of the blame lies on Tennant, or maybe the design of those 4 series in general. They seemed more focused on the Doctor being awesome because he is the Doctor instead of on the things the Doctor does. I've watched quite a bit of Who from as many of the 11 as I can find and if I had to rank the Doctors Tennant would be at the very bottom.


I have to disagree, while there are times he can be a bit much, I think that over all he was great. I'm still starting to like Matt Smith more and I think I will by the end. And I don't know how anyone can rank 9 above 10 in anything.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2011)

Matt Smith has been alot more subtle as the Doctor, and well he seems more in touch with his inner child.

Done with the 3 part finale. Honestly second time round it wasn't as good. Tennant didn't do much except gain Jesus powers and hit the oh so lovely restart button. 

Technically he could have defeated the Master quite easily but his damn issues got in the way. Man needs to get over the fact that he's the only Time Lord left. There was no other choice ffs. And seriously how did he expect it to work with the Master? He doesn't like you Doctor, as Martha said you need to get out, he's never gonna love you


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2011)

Wrapped up my season 5 re watching.  It definitely was a lot better the second time though the episodes I didn't like I certainly liked less.

Yes the Angel 2 parter was MUCH better the second time through and while I wasn't floored by it, it was damn good and I loved the ties to the finale.  The premiere was also bounds better, which is something since I originally adored that episode the first time around, Rory's unassuming introduction was pretty great in retrospect.  Smith really is a great choice to follow Tennant's run and I can't wait to see what happens next season and beyond that.

Season 5 is now my second favorite new Who season, it really was fantastic.

Also what I REALLY liked and this may sound lame was a few little touches that build up on the previous seasons, particularly the stuff Moffat did in season 4.  Like the fact that Smith opens the Tardis with a finger snap in the first episode and the new Sonic Screwdriver, I don't know but it really made me really excited about what he's got planned over the next few years as he clearly has a LONG term plan even beyond Smith's tenure as the Doctor.  Plus the low key foreshadowing of The Silents.  I totally dig shit like that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Matt Smith has been alot more subtle as the Doctor, and well he seems more in touch with his inner child.
> 
> Done with the 3 part finale. Honestly second time round it wasn't as good. Tennant didn't do much except gain Jesus powers and hit the oh so lovely restart button.
> 
> Technically he could have defeated the Master quite easily but his damn issues got in the way. Man needs to get over the fact that he's the only Time Lord left. There was no other choice ffs. And seriously how did he expect it to work with the Master? He doesn't like you Doctor, as Martha said you need to get out, he's never gonna love you


You really can't fault the restart button there...I mean that's why the Paradox engine was necessary, to keep time from fixing itself automatically.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 4, 2011)

Rewatched The End of the World - wasn't nearly as bad as I remembered it. Not a great episode by any length of the imagination, but littered with some decent scenes and nice bits of characterisation.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 4, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Rewatched The End of the World - wasn't nearly as bad as I remembered it. Not a great episode by any length of the imagination, but littered with some decent scenes and nice bits of characterisation.


That was the season one second episode with Cassandra right?


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 4, 2011)

Indeed. The bit when she exploded was pretty minging.

But it did annoy me how there would be clever little lines that they then felt the need to turn around and explain. Like when the tree girl is talking about how the deck is faultless, and nothing could go wrong; The Doctor replies "Unsinkable?". The parellel is a decent one, if somewhat cliche. And then the Dr goes on to tell you about the titanic, thus ruining the subtlety and making me feel exasperated that they feel the need to patronise me. The Christoher Nolan effect, if you will.

Far from a vintage episode, but certainly not the abomination of story telling I remembered it to be.


----------



## Shade (Feb 4, 2011)

RTD said he wants to leave Torchwood soon. I'm assuming it'll be after he's done this season. I'm hoping they can get some good writing talent on it and make the show realize its potential. I'd like to see some American sci-fi writers on it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 4, 2011)

Shade said:


> RTD said he wants to leave Torchwood soon. I'm assuming it'll be after he's done this season. I'm hoping they can get some good writing talent on it and make the show realize its potential. I'd like to see some American sci-fi writers on it.


I think it might be in the show's best interest.


----------



## Shade (Feb 4, 2011)

Well, I enjoyed CoE and New World also seems to be one big story arc so I have hopes it will follow suit. But you're right, RTD ran out of steam quickly with DW so I don't want him around for too long (though the damage is done).


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2011)

> Rewatched The End of the World - wasn't nearly as bad as I remembered it. Not a great episode by any length of the imagination, but littered with some decent scenes and nice bits of characterisation.



End of the World wasn't so bad at all, I enjoyed it. Most of the first Season was pretty good.



> I don't know but it really made me really excited about what he's got planned over the next few years as he clearly has a LONG term plan even beyond Smith's tenure as the Doctor. Plus the low key foreshadowing of The Silents. I totally dig shit like that.



I think its probably my favourite aspect about the series as well. Don't get me wrong I loved Davros and the Master but their fates were sort of obvious because they RTD stuck to his formula. They were epic but lacked the same sense of mystery that we have here, for once we have main villains that we have absolutely no clue about, it could go anywhere and I can't wait. Oh man please be fucking epic Moffat.

Anyway now I move on to Posiedon Adventure Voyage of the Damned, I hated this the first time round, god I hated it. Cheesy short legs Kylie here I come.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Any word yet on when the next series is starting?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2011)

Should be after Easter.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm rewatching Dr Who, and I'm surprised at how many episodes I never saw. Only saw half of the Unquiet Dead and I have no memory at all of this two-parter. Five episodes in, and half of them have basically been brand new to me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2011)

That's the one with Gwen's ancestor...yeah I remember that one.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2011)

Lol I always thought how RTD was going to explain that, so she was her ancestor.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 5, 2011)

Considering they just waved aside Martha's actor appearing as a major supporting character in a series finale, they really didn't need to explain that. Only really anal people would be bothered by it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lol I always thought how RTD was going to explain that, so she was her ancestor.


They bought it up in season 4's finale when the Doctor "met" Gwen.


----------



## arc (Feb 5, 2011)

> Considering they just waved aside Martha's actor appearing as a major supporting character in a series finale, they really didn't need to explain that. Only really anal people would be bothered by it.


... elucidate?


----------



## Shade (Feb 5, 2011)

^ In the Series 2 finale, the Martha actress is seen as one of the Torchwood employees who gets assimilated by the Cybermen. An episode later, she's the new companion without any explanation. Though I can recall Martha saying at some point that a cousin of hers worked at Torchwood. Not sure if that happened.


----------



## arc (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh right now I remember. That's... pretty sloppy.  ah well.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2011)

Shade said:


> ^ In the Series 2 finale, the Martha actress is seen as one of the Torchwood employees who gets assimilated by the Cybermen. An episode later, she's the new companion without any explanation. Though I can recall Martha saying at some point that a cousin of hers worked at Torchwood. Not sure if that happened.


It's the same actress different character . 

Kind of like Romana II (though they did explain that)


----------



## emROARS (Feb 5, 2011)

Shade said:


> RTD said he wants to leave Torchwood soon. I'm assuming it'll be after he's done this season. I'm hoping they can get some good writing talent on it and make the show realize its potential. I'd like to see some American sci-fi writers on it.



I wouldn't mind it becomming american tbh. It makes the whole show setting have more depth. It isn't just the UK that has things to do with the doctor, it's the whole world.



Shade said:


> ^ In the Series 2 finale, the Martha actress is seen as one of the Torchwood employees who gets assimilated by the Cybermen. An episode later, she's the new companion without any explanation. Though I can recall Martha saying at some point that a cousin of hers worked at Torchwood. Not sure if that happened.



Same actor, different character.

Blame it on the low budget BBC gives them


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 5, 2011)

As long as it's kept by the BBC. Last time American executives were allowed any say we ended up with a half human Doctor. Do not want.

It's for this reason that I think we should consider the film to have been nothing more than a nightmare the 7th or 8th (I'm not picky) Doctor had.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2011)

Rob said:


> As long as it's kept by the BBC. Last time American executives were allowed any say we ended up with a half human Doctor. Do not want.
> 
> It's for this reason that I think we should consider the film to have been nothing more than a nightmare the 7th or 8th (I'm not picky) Doctor had.


I never saw the film was he half human?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 5, 2011)

Yup. I won't go into everything the film did wrong but the executives decided that the audience wouldn't be able to relate to an alien. So they meddled and as a result The Doctor revealed that he was a half human.

Various fans have tried to handwave it in various ways. I think my nightmare handwaving is the best because the film frankly doesn't deserve any better. 

Although the Eighth himself wasn't so bad I must admit.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 5, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I never saw the film was he half human?


The movie brings it up a few times. Eight says that he is half human on his mother's side and later in the film the Master brings it up as a plot point. If you ignore these few brief half human lines the film isn't so bad and the Eighth Doctor is just as entertaining as the other ten are. Plus Eric Roberts plays the Master.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 5, 2011)

The film was wrong from the moment the Doctor was allowed onto Skaro by the Daleks as part of a truce. It continued to nose dive.


----------



## Shade (Feb 5, 2011)

Lol I guess I worded that toally wrong. I know she was a different character, I just meant they provided no explanation as to why it was the same _actor_.

So I take it the cousin thing didn't happen?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2011)

America would destroy Doctor Who. BBC tend to just leave the writers to themselves but Hollywood Execs would meddle and just wreck it, and then cancel it within the first 4 episodes.



> So I take it the cousin thing didn't happen?



The girl that dies in Doomsday was Martha's cousin, it was a throwaway line in Smith and Jones.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 5, 2011)

Shade said:


> Lol I guess I worded that toally wrong. I know she was a different character, I just meant they provided no explanation as to why it was the same _actor_.
> 
> So I take it the cousin thing didn't happen?


From what I remember they were impressed by Freema Agyeman as an actress and offered her the role of the next companion.


----------



## Vaz (Feb 6, 2011)

Karen Guillan also had a minor role before she was casted as Amy, iirc


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 6, 2011)

Ye, she was a baddie in the Pompei episode IIRC.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2011)

Voyage of the Damned was so corny it makes me cringe. In the end Kylie is flying around as sparkling atoms ffs. Really RTD?

Now on to Season 4 and Donna. Can't say I remember much of Season 4 before Silence in the Library.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Now on to Season 4 and Donna. Can't say I remember much of Season 4 before Silence in the Library.



From what I remember, this is a good thing.

S4 was the strongest of RTD's run, with Turn Left, Parting of Ways and Midnight. Also, Silence is my favourite Dr Who story by far. It had the most interesting and genuine characterisation in Donna. But before Silence? the quality was rather low. Did miss a couple of eps which might have been better.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2011)

The only episode I haven't watched from series 4 is Planet of the Ood, I remember the Sontaran two parter being crap tho.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 7, 2011)

The Doctor's Daughter. I'll stick my neck out and say worst episode of New Who.


----------



## sel (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry, but Love and Monsters was _awful_


----------



## Vaz (Feb 7, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> The Doctor's Daughter. I'll stick my neck out and say worst episode of New Who.


I give it a giant "meh" out of ten. I wished Jenny had a more significant role in the rest of the series, so in that way I felt kinda cheated and at the end I wished that they didn't disregard the whole thing entirely, which they did. 

There's a _fine_ piece of Time Lady ( the Doctor's "offspring", to boot ) out there who shares his ideologies but none of the guilt and daunting past that always drag him down. Add to that the ability to kick ass without restraint and you get a pretty damn good companion ( not that I don't love Amy - quite the opposite ).

It's like a fanfiction gone wild turned into canon and no one is there to pick it up :|



sel said:


> Sorry, but Love and Monsters was _awful_


Oh come on, you can't possibly not have laughed through that entire thing. I just did by remembering it


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2011)

Love and Monsters will forever be epic to me for making a Stone Slab Oral Sex joke.


----------



## Shade (Feb 7, 2011)

The worst ep for me is between Last of the Time Lords and Partners in Crime.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2011)

> The worst ep for me is between Last of the Time Lords and Partners in Crime.



Last of the Time lords was far from the worst but it's probably the most disappointing one of NuWho. I laughed out loud when I saw The Master keeping the Doctor in what looks like a paper hut, the whole episode was just ridiculous


----------



## Shade (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't know, there are definitely some duds like Love and Monster and Fear Her, but LotTL was cringe-inducingly bad. I think RTD's campiness really peaked there.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh my god stop bitching


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2011)

You mad

Sontaran was better than I remember, annoying villains but whatever.


----------



## Shade (Feb 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh my god stop bitching


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh my god stop bitching



Hey Sunny shut up.

Why am I even here?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Last of the Time lords was far from the worst but it's probably the most disappointing one of NuWho. I laughed out loud when I saw The Master keeping the Doctor in what looks like a paper hut, the whole episode was just ridiculous


Who doesn't like Partners in Crime? That was a great starting point for season four and it even hinted and helped lead up to the end of the season.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2011)

I liked Partners in Crime, it was nice to see the fun side of Doctor Who.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 8, 2011)

There is a newly qualified tutor in my unis history of medicine department.

His name is Doctor Matt Smith.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2011)

> His name is Doctor Matt Smith.



Make the joke before someone else does.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 9, 2011)

Eh, wasn't a fan of Partners in Crime. Sure, it was kinda fun, but I don't see why an episode can't be both kinda fun and well written.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2011)

I didn't even think it was badly written.


----------



## sel (Feb 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh my god stop bitching



Yeah, because fans of TV shows are obligated by the unwritten rules of fandom to not dislike any episodes. Ever. What next, we're not discussing crack pairings enough for you? 



> Who doesn't like Partners in Crime? That was a great starting point for season four and it even hinted and helped lead up to the end of the season.



Hang on, that was the fat globule one? Was ?lright...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2011)

sel said:


> Yeah, because fans of TV shows are obligated by the unwritten rules of fandom to not dislike any episodes. Ever. What next, we're not discussing crack pairings enough for you?


Only he's allowed to complain, remember. Anytime anyone else disagrees with them he claims their opinions are invalid regardless of how many people actually disagree or what the canon evidence says. That's how this game goes.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2011)

Done with Silence/Forest. Possibly Moffat's best work, well including Panodrica/Big Bang.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wasn't a big fan of that. Or _Partners in Crime._


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2011)

The library was a high point in season 4, so good.  I'm right there with it possibly being Moffat's best work, although I don't think it's his most fun if that makes sense.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh my god stop bitching



Aye aye. I've stopped coming to this thread  because it seems like all everyone does here is complain.

I liked the episodes. All of them. Even the really weird ones like the giant cockroach asshole. Okay, maybe not the one with the giant cockroach asshole.
And you don't so ha, take that, you have live in a world where Who isn't awesome every day.


----------



## Vaz (Feb 9, 2011)

Discussion about favorite episodes - bitching? 

At least no one's throwing a fit, right





masamune1 said:


> There is a newly qualified tutor in my unis history of medicine department.
> 
> His name is Doctor Matt Smith.



*Spoiler*: __ 



ARE YOU THE DOCTOR?
*Spoiler*: __ 



_I'M SORRY, DOCTOR WHO?_


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Discussion about favorite episodes - bitching?



Last three pages alone are tame in what I would typical Dr Who thread complaining.

Let's see what we got


*Spoiler*: _The giant wall of tiresome_ 







Tyrael said:


> Blink is overrated.





Taleran said:


> Its the best Tennant epiode sure, but I think a lot of that is because he doesn't appear a whole lot during it. I tried going back and watching the rest of Seasons 2-4 that I completely skipped and I just can't and most of the blame lies on Tennant, or maybe the design of those 4 series in general. They seemed more focused on the Doctor being awesome because he is the Doctor instead of on the things the Doctor does. I've watched quite a bit of Who from as many of the 11 as I can find and if I had to rank the Doctors Tennant would be at the very bottom.





Vault said:


> I agree with everything you said  And thats how i feel as well. Tennant especially his last season, he was becoming abit too overbearing to watch.





Ennoea said:


> Tennat was alittle overbearing at times, especially during the Master saga. I remember John Simms stating Tennant needed to tone it down. He's still pretty damn good, just abit too whiny.
> 
> Forgot to mention the kid from the Human Nature/Family of Blood two parter has to have the most annoying expression I've ever seen, and him sniffing just looked stupid. The episode did prove never to fuck with the Doctor, their punishments were eternal damnation.





Ennoea said:


> While it was good to see the ruthless side of the Doctor, I felt he was a bit harsh on them. Aliens have done much worse and he showed them mercy. He should have just killed them.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I have to disagree, while there are times he can be a bit much, I think that over all he was great. I'm still starting to like Matt Smith more and I think I will by the end. And I don't know how anyone can rank 9 above 10 in anything.





Ennoea said:


> Matt Smith has been alot more subtle as the Doctor, and well he seems more in touch with his inner child.
> 
> Done with the 3 part finale. Honestly second time round it wasn't as good. Tennant didn't do much except gain Jesus powers and hit the oh so lovely restart button.
> 
> Technically he could have defeated the Master quite easily but his damn issues got in the way. Man needs to get over the fact that he's the only Time Lord left. There was no other choice ffs. And seriously how did he expect it to work with the Master? He doesn't like you Doctor, as Martha said you need to get out, he's never gonna love you





Tyrael said:


> Rewatched The End of the World - wasn't nearly as bad as I remembered it. Not a great episode by any length of the imagination, but littered with some decent scenes and nice bits of characterisation.





Tyrael said:


> Indeed. The bit when she exploded was pretty minging.
> 
> But it did annoy me how there would be clever little lines that they then felt the need to turn around and explain. Like when the tree girl is talking about how the deck is faultless, and nothing could go wrong; The Doctor replies "Unsinkable?". The parellel is a decent one, if somewhat cliche. And then the Dr goes on to tell you about the titanic, thus ruining the subtlety and making me feel exasperated that they feel the need to patronise me. The Christoher Nolan effect, if you will.
> 
> Far from a vintage episode, but certainly not the abomination of story telling I remembered it to be.






Shade said:


> RTD said he wants to leave Torchwood soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Shade said:


> Well, I enjoyed CoE and New World also seems to be one big story arc so I have hopes it will follow suit. But you're right, RTD ran out of steam quickly with DW so I don't want him around for too long (though the damage is done).








Rob said:


> The film was wrong from the moment the Doctor was allowed onto Skaro by the Daleks as part of a truce. It continued to nose dive.






Ennoea said:


> America would destroy Doctor Who. BBC tend to just leave the writers to themselves but Hollywood Execs would meddle and just wreck it, and then cancel it within the first 4 episodes.
> 
> 
> 
> The girl that dies in Doomsday was Martha's cousin, it was a throwaway line in Smith and Jones.





Ennoea said:


> Voyage of the Damned was so corny it makes me cringe. In the end Kylie is flying around as sparkling atoms ffs. Really RTD?
> 
> Now on to Season 4 and Donna. Can't say I remember much of Season 4 before Silence in the Library.





Tyrael said:


> From what I remember, this is a good thing.
> 
> S4 was the strongest of RTD's run, with Turn Left, Parting of Ways and Midnight. Also, Silence is my favourite Dr Who story by far. It had the most interesting and genuine characterisation in Donna. But before Silence? the quality was rather low. Did miss a couple of eps which might have been better.





Ennoea said:


> The only episode I haven't watched from series 4 is Planet of the Ood, I remember the Sontaran two parter being crap tho.





Tyrael said:


> The Doctor's Daughter. I'll stick my neck out and say worst episode of New Who.





sel said:


> Sorry, but Love and Monsters was _awful_





Vaz said:


> I give it a giant "meh" out of ten. I wished Jenny had a more significant role in the rest of the series, so in that way I felt kinda cheated and at the end I wished that they didn't disregard the whole thing entirely, which they did.
> 
> There's a _fine_ piece of Time Lady ( the Doctor's "offspring", to boot ) out there who shares his ideologies but none of the guilt and daunting past that always drag him down. Add to that the ability to kick ass without restraint and you get a pretty damn good companion ( not that I don't love Amy - quite the opposite ).
> 
> ...





Shade said:


> The worst ep for me is between Last of the Time Lords and Partners in Crime.





Ennoea said:


> Last of the Time lords was far from the worst but it's probably the most disappointing one of NuWho. I laughed out loud when I saw The Master keeping the Doctor in what looks like a paper hut, the whole episode was just ridiculous





Shade said:


> I don't know, there are definitely some duds like Love and Monster and Fear Her, but LotTL was cringe-inducingly bad. I think RTD's campiness really peaked there.





Ennoea said:


> You mad
> 
> Sontaran was better than I remember, annoying villains but whatever.








Rob said:


> The film was wrong from the moment the Doctor was allowed onto Skaro by the Daleks as part of a truce. It continued to nose dive.





Shade said:


> Lol I guess I worded that toally wrong. I know she was a different character, I just meant they provided no explanation as to why it was the same _actor_.
> 
> So I take it the cousin thing didn't happen?





Ennoea said:


> America would destroy Doctor Who. BBC tend to just leave the writers to themselves but Hollywood Execs would meddle and just wreck it, and then cancel it within the first 4 episodes.
> 
> 
> 
> The girl that dies in Doomsday was Martha's cousin, it was a throwaway line in Smith and Jones.





Ennoea said:


> Voyage of the Damned was so corny it makes me cringe. In the end Kylie is flying around as sparkling atoms ffs. Really RTD?
> 
> Now on to Season 4 and Donna. Can't say I remember much of Season 4 before Silence in the Library.





Tyrael said:


> From what I remember, this is a good thing.
> 
> S4 was the strongest of RTD's run, with Turn Left, Parting of Ways and Midnight. Also, Silence is my favourite Dr Who story by far. It had the most interesting and genuine characterisation in Donna. But before Silence? the quality was rather low. Did miss a couple of eps which might have been better.





Ennoea said:


> The only episode I haven't watched from series 4 is Planet of the Ood, I remember the Sontaran two parter being crap tho.





Tyrael said:


> The Doctor's Daughter. I'll stick my neck out and say worst episode of New Who.





sel said:


> Sorry, but Love and Monsters was _awful_





Vaz said:


> I give it a giant "meh" out of ten. I wished Jenny had a more significant role in the rest of the series, so in that way I felt kinda cheated and at the end I wished that they didn't disregard the whole thing entirely, which they did.
> 
> There's a _fine_ piece of Time Lady ( the Doctor's "offspring", to boot ) out there who shares his ideologies but none of the guilt and daunting past that always drag him down. Add to that the ability to kick ass without restraint and you get a pretty damn good companion ( not that I don't love Amy - quite the opposite ).
> 
> ...





Shade said:


> The worst ep for me is between Last of the Time Lords and Partners in Crime.





Ennoea said:


> Last of the Time lords was far from the worst but it's probably the most disappointing one of NuWho. I laughed out loud when I saw The Master keeping the Doctor in what looks like a paper hut, the whole episode was just ridiculous





Shade said:


> I don't know, there are definitely some duds like Love and Monster and Fear Her, but LotTL was cringe-inducingly bad. I think RTD's campiness really peaked there.





Tyrael said:


> Eh, wasn't a fan of Partners in Crime. Sure, it was kinda fun, but I don't see why an episode can't be both kinda fun and well written.





masamune1 said:


> Wasn't a big fan of that. Or _Partners in Crime._






It's been like this for hundreds of pages. So yeah. Cut it out.


----------



## Vaz (Feb 9, 2011)

...so, by throwing a fit, acting like a whiny kid and further contributing nothing to the thread by instigating without any kind of provocation you're proving... what exactly?

That was fucking sad man, you're making a storm in a teacup because the other guy called you in


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2011)

> The library was a high point in season 4, so good. I'm right there with it possibly being Moffat's best work, although I don't think it's his most fun if that makes sense.



Completely agree.



> It's been like this for hundreds of pages. So yeah. Cut it out.



Jesus you must be oversensitive if you were annoyed by some of those comments. Its a discussion thread about Doctor Who, you will read opinions you don't agree with, accept it.


----------



## Shade (Feb 9, 2011)

Also, you got my comments there twice, including one unrelated one about uRTD leaving Torchwood. Try harder.

This is a discussion thread and people are allowed their opinions whether good or bad. If an upcoming episode is a dud, I'd suggest staying out of the thread because you might se some _gasp _negative opinions about it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2011)

Some of my comments are there twice aswell, I guess he tried to make his argument more substantial than it actually is.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2011)

maybe. multiquoting with page switching might have done it, sorry for not spoilering it.

Anyway, yeah, you guys are a depressing bunch. You can't argue against that, the depressing and complaining posts are right there for everyone too see, like, one every other post for pages after pages.
But it's alright. There are worse things out there to be.
Like a paranoid depressing bunch.
Like how me pointing out how consistently depressing and border on overbearing I find your posts to be suddenly turns into how I'm a fit throwing whinny poorly argumentative stooge who is attacking your freedom of speech.
Yeah, I was totally wrong, I see now how you are in fact a jolly band of skylarks and it was me who was seeing to much into it.


----------



## Vaz (Feb 9, 2011)

If you're done with your crusade, I'd suggest dropping your cape and cramming your arrogant speech elsewhere, since you need something to back it up before you can start spreading your superiority complex everywhere you post and prancing around like you have a reason to.

Ignore it. Move along. Start a different topic.

If you took the time to read and search for the posts you found depressing it, you liked reading them.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2011)

"You know, I think you guys complain too much"
"What? How dare you, you whinny brat? Stop your crusade of oppression this instant! We'll have none of you arrogant superiority complex!"

Riiiiiiight


Not sure if serious..



> If you took the time to read and search for the posts you found depressing it, you liked reading them.


So what is it? Am I baseless bafoon, or did I actually read your comments

I don't think you're very good at this.


----------



## Vaz (Feb 9, 2011)

Right back at thou good chap, sorry if I sounded angry.



*EDIT:* You edited your post, so now my polite reply seems off topic. Seems like you really can't stand leaving without having the final word, superiority complex after all. Low blow, mister.

Stop trying to dramatize the situation, you're bad at it and no one is taking you seriously any longer. You're just crying for attention at this point.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2011)

hey if it makes everyone feel any better we're all a bunch of whinny haters.

Now can we move on and discuss something new.  Like when exactly is season 6 coming?


----------



## Vaz (Feb 9, 2011)

With the wait for the new series of course the most brought up subject will be the previous ones, but fuck no, best leave the thread to die.

Around the Easter period, no date specified methinks.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Right back at thou good chap, sorry if I sounded angry.
> 
> *EDIT:* You edited your post, so now my polite reply seems off topic. Seems like you can't stand leaving without having the final word, superiority complex after all. Low blow, mister.
> 
> Stop dramatizing, you're bad at it and no one is taking you seriously.


Good God, it's like a break of social thermodynamics.
You're not gonna slow down by gaining momentum. You're not gonna make me the drama queen if you're the one outbursting.
Here's a manual. Because I care. 
Point out if there have been positive posts. Point out how a strong fan base can handle any criticism. Point out the amount of criticism is irrelevant if right. Point out the fact that despite consistent depreciative posts, the fact that exist is evidence that the fanbase still cares, if bickering means that much to you.
But stop with the NO U'S
It's not charming.


Parallax said:


> hey if it makes everyone feel any better we're all a bunch of whinny haters.


I'm a whinny lover 


> Now can we move on and discuss something new.  Like when exactly is season 6 coming?



After easter it seems. But it will be broken in series of six episodes, so there will also be more around winter


----------



## Vaz (Feb 9, 2011)

So the source of your animosity is... ?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2011)

Hardly "animosity". I simply said consistent complaining about the show in this thread had turned me off from it (even though I check it from passing for Who news). 
This was the topic of a conversation a while back.
Then it it devolved to how, which begot me quoting the type of ambiance I was referring to which devolved into "high nose crusading fit throwing whiner" posts.
Which I guess then generated some animosity


----------



## Vaz (Feb 9, 2011)

Gimme a sec 'cause I just let this little gem slip by





Banhammer said:


> Point out if there have been positive posts.  Point out how a strong fan base can handle any criticism. Point out the  amount of criticism is irrelevant if right. Point out the fact that  despite consistent depreciative posts, the fact that exist is evidence  that the fanbase still cares, if bickering means that much to  you.


Why would I have to point it out? You know it. It's the very point of the "depressing" posts, anally picking apart every irrelevant detail that you say turned you away from the thread. 

I'm sure you've been posting here for longer than I, so I can assume you contributed in some way or another to whatever's been debated in these last pages. Meaning you've probably lingered around the same arguments yourself before, and forgetting how this was devolving into something else entirely for a moment, dropping by to say "you lot are depressing the living shit out of me, stop posting I don't like it this way" is just being a dick no matter how you sugar coat it.

It's ( unfortunately, most of the time ) a very wide fanbase so if there's a single thread dedicated to it lot of people will flock to it with the intention of debating about the same old shit you don't want to read. 

We're hung over on Who and there are no news at the moment. It's either talk about older stuff we liked/disliked or don't post in the thread at all atm.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2011)

People are re-watching the series right now (me included), there will be some complaints but c'mon its not like its baseless. In anycase we all still love Who otherwise we wouldn't be posting so much.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2011)

Now I want a who /X-men crossover 




Vaz said:


> Gimm - sniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip- all atm.



Oh God, I have not the will or the patience.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2011)

So guys be honest, in a situation like the one in Midnight, which character would you be?

I have a bad feeling that in such a situation I would show my ugly side. We knew the Doctor was correct but imagine a nameless guy on a train, you can't vouch for him.


----------



## arc (Feb 9, 2011)

er .

I'd like to think I wouldn't be stupid and come to silly conclusions.

But I'd probably be the type to take measures to throw it out...

And I probably wouldn't trust the doctor...

er.

Then again, I have a tendency to panic in relation to the people around me, ie when everyone else is in hysterics it calms me down and allows me to take control, but if the others are okay but I perceive a threat I get kinda scattered. Must be a pack instinct thing or something. So I might become more reasonable when the others start yelling for blood.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2011)

I overanalyse most things so I hope I would be able to atleast realise that the womans persona had changed completely. But would I stop them from throwing the Doctor out especially with the fear that I would be next? Not sure:/


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd probably be all freaked out but I wouldn't wanna throw someone off.  Not sure if I would trust the Doctor though.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2011)

Done with Series 4.

I still don't get why the Doctor doesn't realise that Davros is beyond saving. What did he expect the half and half to do? Leave the Daleks be? They'd fucking try to destory the Universe again, how many more lives will be lost before the Doctor realises this? Doctor wake and smell the coffee, sometimes you just have to pull the trigger.

I doubt people will agree but why did Donna want to travel with the Doctor forever? I felt in the Library two parter she realised she wanted a family and a man who loved her more than anything. She wasn't going to achieve that in the Tardis thats for sure.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2011)

Because traveling on the Tardis is more fun, duh


----------



## Shade (Feb 11, 2011)

Daleks stomp.


----------



## arc (Feb 11, 2011)

I dont have permission to view that page, apparently/


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 11, 2011)

Join the Outskirts Trading Post group 

(I restarted the Doctor Who Pimping Project)


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd be the tall, lanky young guy on Midnight who basically knows what's going on but is too weak and scared to actually do anything more than follow whoever shouts the loudest.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 11, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> I'd be the tall, lanky young guy on Midnight who basically knows what's going on but is too weak and scared to actually do anything more than follow whoever shouts the loudest.


I liked how that character was written, it rang true.


----------



## Vaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Shade said:


> Daleks stomp.


Space nazis > rubber prosthetics aliens

Any day


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 11, 2011)

That's a bad ass picture.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 11, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I liked how that character was written, it rang true.



The characters in Midnight all really felt genuine. The best thing about it was the real sense of them all have a unique type of intelligence. All too much in fiction it feels like there's a direct hierarchy and everyone views the world with a shared logical mindset. RTD's characterisation and character development may not have been consistently good, but he could make it work very well.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2011)

RTD's best work is when the story is basic and he builds it using interactions between characters. Thus I love Turn Left, Midnight, Girdlock and Boom Town. But alot of his finales lack this and are just too convoluted for their own good.



> I'd be the tall, lanky young guy on Midnight who basically knows what's going on but is too weak and scared to actually do anything more than follow whoever shouts the loudest.



Oh man I hated the woman and her husband. She was a stupid chav and he was a violent asshat, felt sorry for the kid.


----------



## Shade (Feb 11, 2011)

I have to agree with RTD's characterization. I felt it was really his strong suit, as in the episodes mentioned above. If he didn't make you feel for the Doctor in Journey's End and the end of The End of Time, then you have no heart.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 12, 2011)

When does the new season start


----------



## Parallax (Feb 12, 2011)

Sometime after Easter is the guess.


----------



## Shade (Feb 12, 2011)

Sometime in spring, April I think.

You know what sort of episode we need? A multi-Doctor episode. It's been too long since we've had 2 Doctors solving a crisis together and I loved A Crash in Time. Moffat really pulled that off magically, and he should be able to do it again, considering his obsession with timey-wimey.

As for the Doctor I'd like to see, this is going to be an unpopular opinion, but I really want to see the 8th again. He was the gem of an otherwise bland Who story, and had potential to be one of the best Doctors. Also, he's the one who fought in the Time War and if we could get to see the Doctor at that stage, it would be something fierce.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2011)

I would like Torchwood to be in the next series aswell, it would be weird for Moffat to completely ignore it.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 12, 2011)

This is true...but it's Torchwood so I don't really care...

I'm totally onboard for a multi Doctor crossover, that would be amazing.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2011)

Doctor Who / Glee crossover, get


----------



## Vaz (Feb 12, 2011)

Impossible, Sue won't stand for that


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 12, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Doctor Who / Glee crossover, get


Sue Sylvester is The Rani. Serebii confirmed!


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2011)

Sue has been kidnapped by the daleks

By the end of the first part they're all dressed as cheerios and scarier than ever


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 12, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Doctor Who / Glee crossover, get


----------



## Shade (Feb 12, 2011)

I would sooner have them do a crossover with Power Rangers than Glee. It would have potential to be gayer than certain Torchwood episodes.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2011)

Doctor: The universe is about to implode what will we do?!!!

Rachel: Let's do a Broadway number to sing out the destruction of all of time and space because apparently we think people give a shit about broadway, "The Sun will come out tomorrow, bet your bottom dollar that tomorrow".

Doctor


----------



## arc (Feb 12, 2011)

I can't really see the Doctor going "" to that actually, it's right up his alley kinda


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 12, 2011)

I've said it before: The only Doctor Who crossover I can see as plausible and probably very much awesome would be a Stargate one.

Though a House one would be funny.

/still wants to see Hugh Laurie as the 12th

Edit: Also I don't see Matt Smith doing a  to that. More of the dumbfounded look he had when he realized Rory was there in Pandorica and poked him to see if he was real.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2011)

> The only Doctor Who crossover I can see as plausible and probably very much awesome would be a Stargate one.



Legit would be Stargate, Cowboy Bebop, Sherlock Holmes, Battlestar Galactica and X Files.

Fun would be Buffy, Futurama, Star Wars and possibly Superman.


----------



## Shade (Feb 12, 2011)

As an extension of Cowboy Bepop, another great crossover would be DW / Firefly.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2011)

For me they didn't explore enough of Firefly's universe but yes that would be on the list too.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2011)

arc said:


> I can't really see the Doctor going "" to that actually, it's right up his alley kinda



Rachel sings to the sonic screw driving destroying all of the omnipotent Cheerios/Dalek hybrids in the universe.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Legit would be Stargate,


Oh yes.


> Cowboy Bebop,


The doctor wouldn't really cross over very will with them. Guns and all.


> Sherlock Holmes,


Sherlock Holmes is the anti-doctor. They would probably cancel each other out magnificently.


> Battlestar Galactica


Wouldn't work. Doctor would destroy all cylons and just plug in the way to earth in the first twenty minutes


> and X Files.


Isn't that what UNIT is there for?


> Fun would be Buffy,


The world cannot comprehend the awesomeoness that would result


> Futurama,


Probably already has, but trouble is, it would translate poorly with the american audience
When they see a time traveling phone booth 9/10 think of the magnificent adventure with keanu reeves


> Star Wars


It would be a pretty standard DW eppie.


> and possibly Superman.









also, crossover with Fantastic Four and doctor Doom
Doctor;I'm the doctor
Doom:NO I'M THE DOCTOR
Richards: Actually, I'm forty six different kinds of doctor


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 12, 2011)

Speaking of which

When I went to the show at Universal's halloween horror nights they had a Bill and Ted special. And in it The Doctor (10th) showed up.

And I was like HELL FUCKING YES

But not many in the audience got it.

Which made me rage.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2011)

> The doctor wouldn't really cross over very will with them. Guns and all.



I remember CTK saying something along the lines of them hunting down the Doctor. Plenty of guns around in DW, works fine.



> Isn't that what UNIT is there for?



Not even 1/10th as interesting as Mulder and Scully tho.



> It would be a pretty standard DW eppie.



But more fun.


----------



## Shade (Feb 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I remember CTK saying something along the lines of them hunting down the Doctor. Plenty of guns around in DW, works fine.



That gives me an idea. Have a bunch of bounty hunters hired by some big baddie to hunt down the Doctor wherever he goes and bring him in alive. They can maybe be a team of rogue Time Agents so that way we encounter different ones throughout the season at various locations and times, and get to the one who hired them at the season's end. Not a very Moffaty idea but it could be interesting.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2011)

I think Moffat needs to change it up a bit. Last of its kind using humans to restart race, and *insert* baddie trying to destroy the Universe will only work for so long.


----------



## Vaz (Feb 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Not even 1/10th as interesting as Mulder and Scully tho.


The X Files worked because Mulder and Scully were always the underdogs, powerless to deal with or stop the major conspiracies and most of the time letting the occasional mutant get away. It'd be better if they were first investigating the Doctor, then teaming up with him.

In a monster of the week style episode, where they'd be tracking down some DW alien who's been leaving a trail of odd kills for the past few years, and as they get deeper into the investigation, they notice a pattern of a blue police phone box appearing at specific points in time, right before the kills or something along those lines, before both parties meet and track down the beast.



"See Scully, there things exist! He's pr-"

"SHUT UP I'm trying to think. Now, where is my fez?"


----------



## cloudy (Feb 13, 2011)

Shade said:


> another great crossover would be DW / Firefly.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 13, 2011)

No horny Klingon females?:ho


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 13, 2011)

A friend of mine and I were discussing Doctor Who and I finally came to the right conclusion about what was wrong with Season 1, the Doctor isn't what the Doctor's supposed to be. When you think about the idea of the Doctor it fits perfectly from this idea from season five, a nameless terrible thing that drops out of the sky and tears your world down. I never got the idea that the Doctor was that thing until far later in the show and in Season one it's hardly like he's much more than a regular man.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2011)

Tell that to the Dalek Emperor


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 13, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Tell that to the Dalek Emperor


Still not that impressive actually, I didn't feel impressed by it in the way I was impressed by basically every other season ending in the show. And those weren't even true Daleks.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2011)

I guess Season 1 Doctor was alot different because RTD didn't write him ruthless enough, honestly he didn't hit his stride till Series 3. In the Series one finale he was giving up his life even though he could have fought harder. I do feel he was more regular in comparison to the Tenth but I still like his jokey attitude, Tenth was too emo for his own good.



> Still not that impressive actually, I didn't feel impressed by it in the way I was impressed by basically every other season ending in the show. And those weren't even true Daleks.



Bad wolf is still one of the most epic moments in DW for me. Dalek Empror was rubbish, tbh the Cult of Skaro were the best of the Daleks, the rest suck, even Davros was boring in comparison to Caan.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2011)

I think Ecclestion transpired perfectly to what a post Time War doctor should be.

EVERYBODY LIVES and whatnot


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2011)

I liked Eccleston, not my favorite but hey he was fun.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 15, 2011)

"Everybody lives" is really a Moffat motif. I'm sure I've heard it in at least three of the eps he's penned, and The Empty Child was the place where really it came along.

So far, Eccleston has been about letting things die and going all wrath - has no quarrels with watching Cassandra die painfully, and just killing most of the enemies he came across. Nothing specifically Doctor-y about Eccleston compared to any of the others.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 15, 2011)

Its not just Moffat that is a pretty old trait of the Doctor.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 15, 2011)

Sure, it's hardly new, but its a solidly recurring, and explicit, motif within his writing.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 15, 2011)

Moffat doesn't like his non-NPC's dying.

I mean lets see

River? Lol. We all know her final destination.
Rory? Literally erased out of existence AFTER DYING oh wait he's back
Amy? Not quite dead. Only mostly.
All the characters in Blink? Well they didn't die, they lived happily ever after in the past.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 15, 2011)

I think Moffat probably belongs to the school of thought that in a children's show there shouldn't be many (if any) deaths of important characters.

Of course it's not purely a children's show but it definitely targets them.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 15, 2011)

If they're redshirts though, they're pretty expendable.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 15, 2011)

I think Eccleston pulled off the Doctor as a "nameless, terrible thing" perfectly fine. At least, I believed he had the balls to do terrrible things as much as any other. He nearly destroyed the Earth to kill the Daleks and while he might have ultimately relented, he still came close to doing it, and its not like Tennant didn't chicken out at times. 

Though I don't think that is actually as critical a part of the Doctor as one might believe; maybe because I saw the old Doctor growing up, and I never got that impression from him, and I regard it  as sort of recent. I'd actually say Sylvester McCoy was the first one to really embody that, that "destroyer of worlds" type of guy, or he did so more than the others. He was pretty callous about wiping out both the Daleks and Cybermen, something I can't say of the others.  

I actually think the Doctors' rep as that kind of guy was my biggest problem with David Tennant- what I liked most about Eccleston was the fear-factor, and scary episodes like _Empty Child_ were scary precisely because The Doctor was scared. The eps that were meant to be scary in Tennants, I felt, were undermined because he wasn't, because he sometimes even managed to intimidate the monsters. Which, frankly, sucks. 
Took me out of the story all the time.

As for deaths, RTD was worse. Moffat might kill people and bring them back, but Russell promises to kill people and then doesn't, substituting it for some lame-ass fate that is "like" death, like Rose going to another dimension or Donna getting her memory wiped. What suckiness.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 15, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> If they're redshirts though, they're pretty expendable.



Actually, the only time I can remember him subscribing to that mindset was _The Time of Angels_ two parter. Otherwise, even his redshirts seem to get off pretty damn lightly.



masamune1 said:


> Though I don't think that is actually as critical a part of the Doctor as one might believe; maybe because I saw the old Doctor growing up, and I never got that impression from him, and I regard it  as sort of recent. I'd actually say Sylvester McCoy was the first one to really embody that, that "destroyer of worlds" type of guy, or he did so more than the others. He was pretty callous about wiping out both the Daleks and Cybermen, something I can't say of the others.



It's actually slightly disturbing how callous McCoy's Dr is, from what I've seen - which is admittedly not much. The bit where he gloats in _Rememberance of the Daleks_ as one dalek tore itself apart was really uncomfortable.



> As for deaths, RTD was worse. Moffat might kill people and bring them back, but Russell promises to kill people and then doesn't, substituting it for some lame-ass fate that is "like" death, like Rose going to another dimension or Donna getting her memory wiped. What suckiness.



I agree with Rose - not only does she end up with her dead Dad alive again, she also gets a replacement Dr. If anything, her ending was a blessing to her.

Donna's fate actually worked though. The fact that she'd have learned and grown so much, experienced time and space, then to have it all taken away again; this is a woman that has no career, not much of a life and nothing like a purpose. It's a more subtle and more effective route to go than just killing her off.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 15, 2011)

My problem is that it was the second time RTD had promised to kill a companion, and the second time he didn't. I don't like that.And at the end of the day the real reason was so that, at some point later, she can be used again.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't really care if people die or not in the show


----------



## arc (Feb 15, 2011)

Donna's fate was more horrifying/tragic than death, or seemed that way at the time, so in terms of impact there's really no cop out there. Rose got a happy enough ending though.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2011)

> Rory? Literally erased out of existence AFTER DYING oh wait he's back
> Amy? Not quite dead. Only mostly.



Well lets wait to see what their fates are, I don't like unnecessary deaths myself but when the time comes I bet you Moffat will deliver. The Girl in the fireplace and Christmas Carol showed he can do deaths in a meaningful way. 



> All the characters in Blink? Well they didn't die, they lived happily ever after in the past.



The plot required them to live, otherwise the Doctor would be dead.



> If they're redshirts though, they're pretty expendable.



True but excessive deaths ruin the atmosphere for me. 



> The eps that were meant to be scary in Tennants, I felt, were undermined because he wasn't, because he sometimes even managed to intimidate the monsters. Which, frankly, sucks.



Which is why I loved Midnight, oh the fear on his face.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 15, 2011)

arc said:


> Donna's fate was more horrifying/tragic than death, or seemed that way at the time, so in terms of impact there's really no cop out there. Rose got a happy enough ending though.



The cop-out is she's alive, and she will probably be back and a way will be found to save her. Personally I never found that tragic, but my main beef remains that nobody has the guts to off a companion yet, but they- and by they I really mean Russel T. Davies- constantly tease that they will.



Ennoea said:


> Which is why I loved Midnight, oh the fear on his face.



Meh. Wasn't the same.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 15, 2011)

I think one of my favorite episodes of Tennant was The Satan Pit

Because he literally had a giant fucking demon bluhing in his face and he fucking told him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> The cop-out is she's alive, and she will probably be back and a way will be found to save her. Personally I never found that tragic, but my main beef remains that nobody has the guts to off a companion yet, but they- and by they I really mean Russel T. Davies- constantly tease that they will.



I doubt she will and its really not a cop out, what she got was worse than dying in some ways because you see how miserable she is before meeting the Doctor. Out of all the Companions thus far she got the short end of the stick.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2011)

But Donna got a happy ending without all the longing for the Doctor. She gets to move on with her life she would have in the end returned to anyway, and here she can live it without too much regret.



> Meh. Wasn't the same.



He wasn't a God to them, his mystery worked against him, being special backfired big time. The creature won, it turned his precious humans against him and they were going to let him burn. It was pretty intense for me. Logic had no place in that car, and thus the Doctor lost. Helpless and alone, it was scary.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't see why a companion has to die and frankly who really cares.

and yeah Midnight was great because The Doctor couldn't do shit.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 15, 2011)

There's only so long you can threaten to do something and not do it, before it ceases to be legitimate as threat. There is no rule that says you have to kill companions, but when it's foreshadowed so consistently it can feel like cheating when you don't deliver. Personally, it's not a problem for me yet, but I worry it might become one.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2011)

In Doomsday Rose clearly said this is the story of how I "died", yet she didn't so it was stupid of her to say so. Then Caan clearly states a companion will die, now if he meant memory wipe then he should have just said memory wipe. It's annoying and misleading.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 16, 2011)

She died on paper. She was reported as one of the dead in the Battle of Canary Wharf


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I doubt she will and its really not a cop out, what she got was worse than dying in some ways because you see how miserable she is before meeting the Doctor. Out of all the Companions thus far she got the short end of the stick.





Ennoea said:


> But Donna got a happy ending without all the longing for the Doctor. She gets to move on with her life she would have in the end returned to anyway, and here she can live it without too much regret.



^That.



> He wasn't a God to them, his mystery worked against him, being special backfired big time. The creature won, it turned his precious humans against him and they were going to let him burn. It was pretty intense for me. Logic had no place in that car, and thus the Doctor lost. Helpless and alone, it was scary.



Nah. Turning his "precious humans" against him is no big deal, since its not the first time they have butted heads or worse, and I don't think he has any illusions that they- or, for that matter, another alien species- would be immune to that. 

I don't regard it as a big deal because he was helpless and alone by chance, and he was caught off guard by a creature that didn't seeem to know him. What I hoped for, perhaps as nostaligia for the old series, were monsters that frightened him as much as he seems to frighten everything else, by their reputation or by the challenge they posed. That thing was only threatening when the Doctor was stripped of all his toys- and, more importantly, his mind- and locked in a small room, which isn't the same as having his toys and _still_ being powerless to stop something. 

Plus, in the end....I just didn't think that episode was that great.



Sunuvmann said:


> She died on paper. She was reported as one of the dead in the Battle of Canary Wharf



And that sucked.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2011)

> She died on paper. She was reported as one of the dead in the Battle of Canary Wharf



Why was she even reported dead? Its not like they were cashing in on her life insurance. Blah.


----------



## FeiHong (Feb 16, 2011)

When's the new season starting?


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 16, 2011)

April. Maybe the end of March.


----------



## FeiHong (Feb 16, 2011)

I can't wait... this silence thing really got me hooked.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2011)

I think Moffat said during Easter holidays so probably at the start of April.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm kinda upset that they're breaking up the season into two parts cause I hate that practice in tv and I hope the season doesn't lose any momentum because of it.

and before people say that that couldn't possibly happen look at Lost season 2 and 3, especially 2


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I think Moffat said during Easter holidays so probably at the start of April.



It is always around the beginning of April.

Easter is actually April 24th so it will be a little bit before that. Unless they have changed that.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2011)

He said its during Easter so its probably after 24th then.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll bet its earlier.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2011)

I wouldn't expect it so. He wants the hiatus between eps to be short, airing it later will help with this.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 17, 2011)

We'll see.

We'll see.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm with Ennoea on this one, I don't see it coming back till sometime late April


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah its supposed to be Easter, no idea when it is though.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2011)

I still need to finish the re-watch of the complete series, stopped after Journey's End.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2011)

Starts beginning of April, BBC1.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2011)

Still one of my favorite scenes in all of New Doctor Who:


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2011)

Random favourite scenes:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CFSyHBVxDQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxZksQh26RU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qu1_AguulJ8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC0NuBaliLs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnRCkMZja2Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doeZkX-SPUs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Still one of my favorite scenes in all of New Doctor Who:


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 20, 2011)

I was wondering how she'd be able to have left clues in his and her relative future but rewatching that other posted clip, 'I can see the whole of time and space, the past and the future' then she'd have seen of when she'd need to put Bad Wolf into the Doctor's future.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I actually really liked that scene too, I thought I was the only one


I remember getting all giddy about it because I was so excited about anything having to do with Bad Wolf, when I realized it wasn't over was when it kept coming up but I wondered when they were going to let it play out and how. 

Because they even dropped hints about it in Torchwood.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2011)

Giddy is exactly the way I felt when I first saw that scene.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Giddy is exactly the way I felt when I first saw that scene.


I'm trying to think of what to compare the feeling to...I think the only other time in the show I felt like I was that on edge was the end of Season Five, I knew what was going to happen but I was just so happy to see it play out.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2011)

Season five finale did that for me too.  I also got giddy at the intro to Sound of the Drums.  That little speech that The Master gave only to have it finished off with his shout out to the Doctor was the best.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 20, 2011)

My current ringtone


----------



## sel (Feb 20, 2011)

In the clock in my kitchen at home, there's something up with the second hand. The mechanism controlling the hand must still work since it continues to tell the time fine -- and likewise makes a ticking noise, but the hand itself doesn't move at all.

The amount of times when I've checked the time that I've said to myself under my breath, "If this clock's broken, and it's the only clock in the room, then what's that?"

I love Moff's moments like that. That typewriter one in Empty Child was especially scary.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 20, 2011)

Man I forgotten all about that part of Girl in the Fireplace.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2011)

There's this crack in the ceiling in my bedroom, during the Season 5 run I'd look at it sometimes and randomly just say:



> "Dear Santa, thank you for the dolls and pencils and the fish. It's Easter now, so I hope I didn't wake you but... honest, it is an emergency. There's a crack in my wall."



.....


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> There's this crack in the ceiling in my bedroom, during the Season 5 run I'd look at it sometimes and randomly just say:
> 
> 
> 
> .....



There is a scratch on the computer-desk next to my bed that looks _exactly_ like those cracks. 

And I only noticed it shortly after the series started. I was like.....it wasn't there before.


----------



## Omolara (Feb 21, 2011)

I watched "Blink" again the other night because I don't like sleeping, apparently. I'd also been drinking. That episode never ceases to freak me out, and listening to the music from "Midnight" makes me incredibly paranoid.


----------



## Orxon (Feb 21, 2011)

Blink was brilliant but I really wish they'd left the angels alone after that episode.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 21, 2011)

I just don't care for how they made them murderous in this series.

And by that I mean the classic murderous instead of the send back in time murderous.

That was unique which made them interesting.

If they're just killing normally, then they're just another generic baddie.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2011)

They needed to amp up their threat in the episode, and well they were soldiers.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They needed to amp up their threat in the episode, and well they were soldiers.


Actually I took it as a show of desperation. The Angels were starving in that episode and a few humans weren't going to do, they needed that ship and they needed to feed uninterrupted.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Actually I took it as a show of desperation. The Angels were starving in that episode and a few humans weren't going to do, they needed that ship and they needed to feed uninterrupted.



Eh, no. It showed only their cruelty.

The Angels were starving in that episode, but the ship was postitively saturating them with nutricious radiation. They were completely regenerated in barely a matter of hours, and there was nothing the soldiers could have done to stop them. 

They didn't kill because they were in the way; they killed them for fun, and because thats what they would normally do if they didn't have to feed on their "potential" by sending them back in time. Its clear from the dialogue of "Angel Bob", who very nicely tells the Doctor that he ripped out that poor soldiers vocal cords just so he could taunt the rest of them, and that the angels were making Amy count down "for fun, sir". There were polite, affable, and utterly, utterly monstrous.

I liked it, though, because _Blink_ might have left you with the impression that the angels weren't so bad, because if they caught you at least you seemed pretty guaranteed to lead a rich, fulfilling life. Yet the Doctor was adamant that these kindly assassins were stone-cold psychopaths. 

The purpose of the two-parter was to remind us of that- these were always sadistic murderers; if anything their method of killing, to them, was a curse, because they were always evil bastards who revelled in the killing. 

And it doesn't make them generic bad guys, any more than the Doctor saving people makes him a generic hero.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Eh, no. It showed only their cruelty.
> 
> The Angels were starving in that episode, but the ship was postitively saturating them with nutricious radiation. They were completely regenerated in barely a matter of hours, and there was nothing the soldiers could have done to stop them.
> 
> ...



Yeah but it seemed they still could have been worried about the Doctor and stopping him. They knew what he was at least.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah but it seemed they still could have been worried about the Doctor and stopping him. They knew what he was at least.



Eh...I think they realised that he was out of his comfort zone. Seperated from the TARDIS, surrounded by hostile aliens less impressed than most by his claims to pseudo-godhood, and more than a little bit afraid of them. 

The Angels are older than him and he knows less about them than they do about him. I suppose they could have been a _little_ worried but I think, in the end, they were more about enjoying just how vulnerable The Doctor was, given his reputation, and that he didn't know about the TARDIS blowing up. He didn't even realise that they were _there_, let alone feeding and re-energising as he was speaking. They totally outplayed him and, if it weren't for the cracks in time, they probably could have killed him. He never really had a chance to mess with their plans, until something even worse came along.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 21, 2011)

I like the idea that Angels differ.

The ones in Blink were feeding when they killed, but the ones in Time of Angels were sadists. Not all monsters in a species need always be faceless clones of each other.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> I like the idea that Angels differ.
> 
> The ones in Blink were feeding when they killed, but the ones in Time of Angels were sadists. Not all monsters in a species need always be faceless clones of each other.



The ones in _Blink_ were sadists too; its just they had to use a method of killing that let their victims live long, happy lives, because thats how they feed. If they got there hands on the TARDIS, just like when they drowned themselves in the spaceships radiation, they would have happily torn people apart with their bare hands, because they wouldn't need to kill to feed anymore. They could get on with killing for fun.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2011)

The Blink Angels were scavengers, they had to get the utmost energy out of their victims, the victims getting a happy ending has nothing to do with the Angel, it was up to the individual. As Masa said given that they didn't need energy they turned in to sadistic killers which they probably are.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 21, 2011)

I think, given that pretty much every one of their victims ended up leaving good, fulfilling lives, the Angel does indeed have something to do with it.

They are supposed to feed on a persons' "potential"; I think what happens is they do that by sending them back to a time and place where a chance enounter or lucky meeting will occur that will let them live out that potential. Basically the better life a victim lives, the more life energy the Angel gets, so they are strategic about what happens to them. 

But of course, that is all that is to the Angel- food. When they get the chance to kill without happy endings, they seize upon that chance with gusto.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

Do you have to watch the early seasons of Doctor Who to understand and watch the modern ones?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2011)

Not really.  Most people here have only seen Who from the relaunch.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2011)

> Do you have to watch the early seasons of Doctor Who to understand and watch the modern ones?



The new series was created for the newer generation so you don't need to know anything about the old series. Maybe read up on the Daleks though.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2011)

You could (and should) read up on most of the old villains, not just Daleks, it'll add to the overall experience.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

Alright, cool.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2011)

If you do need help just ask, we'll gladly oblige.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah we don't bite

except Masamune1, watch out for that guy


----------



## Hana (Feb 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Do you have to watch the early seasons of Doctor Who to understand and watch the modern ones?



I just watched the entire modern Doctor Who with zero experience of the previous series with only mild difficulty. It probably would have been a good idea have some background on the Daleks at least. I remember seeing one for the first time saying lame. Then I found out how trollingly awesome they are.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Do you have to watch the early seasons of Doctor Who to understand and watch the modern ones?



There are some earlier serials that I would advise watching but on the whole there's no need to. 

Bear in mind that Doctor Who is aimed at the whole family and modern day kids certainly won't have seen the old episodes.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Yeah we don't bite
> 
> except Masamune1, watch out for that guy





**


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2011)

Not to sound like a hater, but what was the point of posting that?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 28, 2011)

when's the new series starting?

I can't bloody wait any longer.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Not to sound like a hater, but what was the point of posting that?



I heard it was a spoiler for next season

I've been educated otherwise now

I suspected so, what with rumors of a sex scene, but the trolling potential was too great


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank god the Torchwood Mini set to run in the summer is a 10 Part story and is not a frackin reboot yess.

Link:


----------



## Shade (Mar 1, 2011)

So it is 10 parts for sure then? That may be a bit too long for a single arching story. I already felt CoE could've done without about an episode's worth of screentime.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 1, 2011)

Torchwood Miracle Day

:: Premiers JULY 2011 ::

INTERNATIONAL PARTNERSHIP SECURES NEW SERIES OF TORCHWOOD

Key cast - John Barrowman (Capt. Jack), Eve Myles (Gwen) – to return for the next installment, along with new faces Monday 7th June 2010 BBC Cymru Wales, BBC Worldwide and US premium entertainment network, Starz Entertainment, have today announced a three way co-production partnership that will develop a new series of the hit BBC sci-fi drama Torchwood. BBC Worldwide will also distribute the series to broadcasters globally.

The 10-episode instalment will be written by a team led by Torchwood creator, Russell T Davies, and produced by BBC Worldwide Productions. Davies and BBC Worldwide Productions’ SVP Scripted, Julie Gardner, return as executive producers with BBC Worldwide Productions EVP Jane Tranter. The series has been commissioned by Controller BBC ONE, Jay Hunt, Controller BBC Drama, Ben Stephenson, and Starz President and CEO, Chris Albrecht.

While previous series were based on location in Cardiff, Wales, this new instalment will see storylines widen to include locations in the U.S. and around the world. John Barrowman and Eve Myles will return in their roles as Captain Jack and Gwen respectively, along with new faces.

Announcing the commission, Ben Stephenson, Controller, BBC Drama Commissioning said: "We have a long history of working with many U.S. networks but it is incredibly exciting to be working with Starz for the first time, as well as to be reunited with the best of British in Russell, Jane and Julie. Torchwood will burst back onto the screen with a shocking and moving story with global stakes and locations that will make it feel bigger and bolder than ever" Jane Tranter, EVP, BBC Worldwide Productions, added: "Torchwood has attracted remarkable attention and loyalty in both the UK and U.S., and in this new partnership with Starz, the next chapter will not only reward our current fans, but also introduce new viewers to the most impressive instalment yet." 

"We're committed to programming exceptional television that is entertaining, imaginative and provides a premium TV experience, and by any measure the new concept for Torchwood fits that mandate," Starz, LLC, President and CEO Chris Albrecht said. "I've been part of successful partnerships with Jane Tranter and the BBC previously, and I'm very much looking forward to working with them again."

Torchwood is a drama that puts extraterrestrial threats into a very real world, and asks how humanity deals with the danger - while fighting mankind's darkest instincts. The series was originally commissioned and produced in 2006 by BBC Cymru Wales, with the latest high octane series capturing UK audiences of more than 6 million.

BBC Worldwide has distributed previous Torchwood series around the world to territories such as Korea, Japan, Italy, Spain, Israel, Russia and across Latin America.

Source: http://www.bbc.co.uk/torchwood/torchwood_new_series/


Torchwood Miracle Day Teaser

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFEqX3IqpdY[/YOUTUBE]

Torchwood Miracle Day Interview Russel T. Davies

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkuyoktvtDA[/Youtube]


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm guessing that Miracle Day will air in the UK 1st then some time after its run it will air in the US on Starz...


----------



## arc (Mar 1, 2011)

Sounds like it could be good. The earlier seasons were a sometimes bit... silly, but this sounds like it's gonna be more children of Earth style, and I found that more than a little chilling (though tbh after following the recent events in Egypt I decided that it's too cynical about humanity. We're not that bad. I think most people would fight harder.)


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 1, 2011)

Writing a Dr Who fanfic, and the eleventh is pretty hard to capture, especially just in text form. Capturing eccentricity as opposed to randomness is proving something of a challenge.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 1, 2011)

Corden returning for Lodger Part 2, knew there was more to it.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2011)

Back to re-watching the special. The Next Doctor really wasn't great. I think RTD really let the ball drop with the specials. Anyway atleast the Cybermen were slightly less annoying but still the most one dimensional villains of them all. And the same resolution "look in the mirror" again.

Watching Planet of the Dead now, gonna have to force myself to sit through this, didn't like it at all before.


----------



## sel (Mar 5, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Corden returning for Lodger Part 2, knew there was more to it.



Euuughhhh.

I've kind of hated him in anything that's not been Gavin and Stacey or a panel show, really.



> Back to re-watching the special. The Next Doctor really wasn't great. I think RTD really let the ball drop with the specials. Anyway atleast the Cybermen were slightly less annoying but still the most one dimensional villains of them all. And the same resolution "look in the mirror" again.



I stopped halfway through that one, but the one that followed it soonigh after was really good. Waters of Mars I think.


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 5, 2011)

Really? I thought the original Lodger was one of the highlights of season 5, and Gavin and Stacey seems to embody everything that is annoying and crap about JC.

But I'm sure I've already sermonised regarding my love for Water of Mars.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2011)

Finished Waters of Mars. Its the best special. I do love the Doctor's speech about being all powerful. He looked crazy.


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvnKXOGYKM8&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Mar 6, 2011)

I love Tom Baker. He has the uncanny ability to look batshit crazy in every frame.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome, more Lodger, loved that episode.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Finished Waters of Mars. Its the best special. I do love the Doctor's speech about being all powerful. He looked crazy.



Time Lord Victorious was the best thing out of Tennant's run of the show.  And one of my all time favorite Who moments.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2011)

Done with RTD's run with the End of Time. The return of the Time Lords should have been spectacular but what we got was an hour of the Master cackling and the rest and hour of self pity and a resolution which everyone figured out in a under one minute. 

I never liked Tenant's crying about regenerating. I know RTD was making a departure but seriously regeneration doesn't equal death, so I don't get why the Tenth says he doesn't want to "leave". Yes it Tennant saying goodbye but its not a biopic, its Doctor Who.

Still I did enjoy the finales, I just wished they had concentrated more on the return of Gallifrey and the Doctor's past.

Now on to season 5, I hope its as good as I thought it was last year. Eleventh Hour will remain the best opener in DW, until the new series


*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently Cybermen are gonna be in atleast 4 eps of the next season. Wtf, I hate them


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 8, 2011)

I liked End of Time. I thought the scene where Tennant sees Wilf trapped in the isolation chamber was brilliant, and everything after that was a pointless, heavy-hand circle jerk. They kinda wasted The Master's plan too - a whole world of Masters and they don't do shit. The ressurection scene was a misstep too, just felt silly and out of place.

Otherwise, however, I really enjoyed it. Sure, shooting the machine wasn't clever or interesting a resolution, but Dalton was badass and the performances overall carried it. The first part was a great romp too, and the cackling over-the-top camp brilliance of The Master was endlessly entertaining to watch.

I've been watching a bit of old Dr Who, and I'm surprised that he is far less impactful. He feels like a Time Lord Dick Dastardly really, only without the moustache or Muttley.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Done with RTD's run with the End of Time. The return of the Time Lords should have been spectacular but what we got was an hour of the Master cackling and the rest and hour of self pity and a resolution which everyone figured out in a under one minute.
> 
> I never liked Tenant's crying about regenerating. I know RTD was making a departure but seriously regeneration doesn't equal death, so I don't get why the Tenth says he doesn't want to "leave". Yes it Tennant saying goodbye but its not a biopic, its Doctor Who.
> 
> ...


There's not supposed to be any old enemies this run, so that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2011)

I loved the idea behind the End of Time, but I just felt they could have done much more with it, RTD concentrated on the wrong aspects of the story.



> There's not supposed to be any old enemies this run, so that doesn't make sense.



The originals are coming back so maybe that's why they're not counted as "old" enemies? I'm clutching as straws here, but they are in it, fans have seen them in filming.


----------



## emROARS (Mar 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The originals are coming back so maybe that's why they're not counted as "old" enemies? I'm clutching as straws here, but they are in it, fans have seen them in filming.



Or maybe because they haven't faced, meaning the 11th hasn't faced them yet?
And they have been filming them, they were at my dad's workplace in Newport yesterday. 

Oh and


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

Lol that's pretty awesome Em. 

I'm ready for this show to be back


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Done with RTD's run with the End of Time. The return of the Time Lords should have been spectacular but what we got was an hour of the Master cackling and the rest and hour of self pity and a resolution which everyone figured out in a under one minute.
> 
> I never liked Tenant's crying about regenerating. I know RTD was making a departure but seriously *regeneration doesn't equal death*, so I don't get why the Tenth says he doesn't want to "leave". Yes it Tennant saying goodbye but its not a biopic, its Doctor Who.
> 
> ...



I've always thought the opposite honestly.  The regenerations support the idea that it really is death for that incarnation for that Doctor and whoop on to the next one.


----------



## Shade (Mar 10, 2011)

April 23rd can't come soon enough.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 11, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I've always thought the opposite honestly.  The regenerations support the idea that it really is death for that incarnation for that Doctor and whoop on to the next one.


It is literally reincarnation without the whole lol.birth.childhood.puberty part.

All that was the previous incarnation is gone. All that remians is the knowledge and memories and arguably the soul. But they haven't really done anything like a soul iirc.

So basically its like if you had two different people with excactly the same memories but their blank slate which decides what is going to be done with that memories and knowledge is always different.

See: End of Christmas invasion.

Or the beginning of Eleventh hour.

Like the whole food scene, entirely new mouth. He remembered what food tasted like with his old mouth but it tastes entirely different with a new one.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2011)

Except then its shit in the face of the Eccelston's regeneration where there was no drama whatsoever, just flash bang, "Bacelona". I didn't mind the whining but the "I don't want to leave" part really irked me, you're not going anywhere, the Doctor remains.

Anyway enjoying Season 5 alot. Elevnth Hour was obviously good but on the second watch I enjoyed The Beast Below alot more. The Smiley's were still a complete waste tho. Victory of the Daleks felt alittle rushed at times but other than the plastic power rangers shit, its a great ep. And well the Angel two parter is just epic so yeah.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2011)

The Power Ranger shit was the only good part of the Dalek episode


----------



## Velocity (Mar 12, 2011)

Shade said:


> April 23rd can't come soon enough.



I can't work out why America already have a date, yet we don't over here... It's just a shame we're only getting seven episodes until September.


----------



## Shade (Mar 12, 2011)

^ I think it's April 23rd for UK and US. Canada will probably get it one day after as usual, but I ain't waiting.

There's a rumour that episode 2 will be aired the next day (on 24th), which doesn't seem likely, but would be awesome.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 12, 2011)

Shade said:


> ^ I think it's April 23rd for UK and US. Canada will probably get it one day after as usual, but I ain't waiting.
> 
> There's a rumour that episode 2 will be aired the next day (on 24th), which doesn't seem likely, but would be awesome.



That's preposterous! 

We have to wait weeks for American shows to air over here, even on American channels like FX! Why should Americans get to watch our shows only five hours after us?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2011)

> The Power Ranger shit was the only good part of the Dalek episode



I liked this too:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doeZkX-SPUs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

The WW2 Daleks looked perfect imo, should have stuck to a similar design. The new ones look like fat Teletubies.

The US will get DW on the same day as us, I guess the BBC are trying to get as many viewers as possible. Should be good, Moffat claimed the opener is great.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 12, 2011)

Cept Basic cable doesn't have BBC America


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2011)

Those that don't have BBC america would most likely not be watching DW anyway.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 12, 2011)

Thats why you have the internet.

And oh hey, my pimping project


----------



## Shade (Mar 12, 2011)

^ Is that the half-season finale or for the whole thing? I can't imagine a satisfying finale in a single episode unless it's heavily developed throughout the season. Most likely, it'll be tying up the half-season's finale.


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 13, 2011)

To be honest, S5's finale is more like two interconnected single stories rather than an overarching one anyway. Calling it a two-parter story seems like a bit of a stretch.



Parallax said:


> The Power Ranger shit was the only good part of the Dalek episode



I'd beg to differ. Sure, it lacked the complexity of a Moffat episode and did not blend action and plot together well - at times seemingly like the plot was a series of conversations with different backdrops.

But I liked seeing the Daleks end an episode without being wiped out "forever", with them always a couple of steps ahead of the Doctor and winning in the end. That The Dr ends up becoming the architect of their rebirth was an interesting touch; the two are so fundamentally linked that I'm surprised I've not seen it before.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2011)

> Is that the half-season finale or for the whole thing?



The mid season finale will be a two parter that concludes once it comes back in September. The series finale will however be a single ep.


----------



## arc (Mar 14, 2011)

I just read my first doctor who fanfic  Well, except for a couple of crossovers, but...



It's pretty good.


----------



## FeiHong (Mar 14, 2011)

April will be a good month! Because Doctor Who is back!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4M-CPwzCdVg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Mar 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4M-CPwzCdVg[/YOUTUBE]



omg


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 14, 2011)

I couldn't hear most of the jokes over the laughing and wooping.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2011)

random ass coincidence but I lold


----------



## Vault (Mar 18, 2011)

Lyra said:


> That's preposterous!
> 
> We have to wait weeks for American shows to air over here, even on American channels like FX! Why should Americans get to watch our shows only five hours after us?



Thats quite incorrect house comes 1 week after the US airs, but i get your point. Quite the trolling 1 week <<<<<<<<<< 5 hrs.

Im pissed


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 18, 2011)

At least we have that 10-Part Torchwood Mini Series to look forward to In July yeah


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 18, 2011)

Watching the Comic Relief special, and Amy flirting with herself has to be one of the most awesome things Moffat has ever done on Dr Who. This is pure Bill and Ted stuff.


----------



## Shade (Mar 18, 2011)

^ Do give us a link.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51JtuEa_OPc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkmiefoRcfU&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

It was pretty damn good.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 18, 2011)

AHAHAHA @ Amy flirting with herself

Moffat is very fond of stable time loops and events creating themselves.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh god I want two Amy's.


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 19, 2011)

It doesn't help that she was looking especially good in that ep.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 19, 2011)

The Comic Relief special was awesome.

We all thought what Rory was thinking before Amy slapped him.


----------



## emROARS (Mar 19, 2011)

Two Doctors...


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 19, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Two Doctors...



Such a perve


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2011)

Can someone send me a dl link of that little ep?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2011)

I was PM'd a link but thanks.

That was delightful :]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 19, 2011)

Don't forget, you can get all your DW episodes and things at the....


----------



## Taleran (Mar 20, 2011)

3 Seasons, FUCK YEAH!


----------



## emROARS (Mar 20, 2011)

*dances* Yayayayayayay.

Go Matt, go Matt, go Matt.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome, this is pretty great news.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2011)

This should dispel rumours he'd only taken up the gig as a short track to fame and was gonna leave by series 2.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Mar 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51JtuEa_OPc[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkmiefoRcfU&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> It was pretty damn good.



Oh wow! A space/time loop within the TARDIS! Brillant!!! This was totally awesome!! Thank you for the links. Now I really can't to see Series 6.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 25, 2011)

The Prequel to Episode 1

This looks interesting.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 25, 2011)

emROARS said:


> *dances* Yayayayayayay.
> 
> Go Matt, go Matt, go Matt.


Matt needs to be number 12 too.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2011)

there are no monsters in the white house, says nixon


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2011)

Man they're hyping up this series.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh man that was pretty cool.  April can't come soon enough.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2011)

The series 6 teaser are beginning to creep me out. Kids are gonna have nightmares.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2011)

fuck da kids


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2011)

They remind me of those gentlemen from Buffy's episode Hush.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They remind me of those gentlemen from Buffy's episode Hush.


Except this will be automatically cooler because Buffy sucked.


----------



## Master (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello everyone
I got absolutely nothing interesting to say, so i'll just spam


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 27, 2011)

hating on buffy is gay


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2011)

Buffy was good times back in the day.


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 28, 2011)

At the risk of kicking off an argument, I'd say everything I've seen of Whedon's work has been utterly mediocre, save for Dr Horrible (and even there the dialogue makes me wince). I'll give Firefly the benefit of the doubt, since I've only seen the pilot (but you can guess what I thought of it).

I'd be lying if I said I'd seen a huge amount of his work though.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Mar 28, 2011)

I am watching through Dollhouse right now and it is a really unique concept for t.v. The acting is pretty impressive considering the sheer amount of personalities the three main actives go through each week.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 28, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> hating on buffy is gay



Well you know what they say Ban.

Haters gonna blah blah blah...


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They remind me of those gentlemen from Buffy's episode Hush.



Me too.

Which makes me wonder if these aren't The Silence....



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Except this will be automatically cooler because Buffy sucked.



I never could get over the fact that the first episode _Buffy_ won an Emmy for was the one episode where the entire cast was rendered magically mute.


----------



## Shade (Mar 28, 2011)

Gaiman's episode this series is called 'The Doctor's Wife'. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2011)

Is he finally gonna marry Queen Elizabeth?

Not Song, please not her.


----------



## Shade (Mar 28, 2011)

No way, that's too obvious. It wouldn't be Moffat's style to align with fan speculation, especially since it's a pretty popular rumour. On top of his supervision, it's Gaiman who wrote it, so expecting the obvious really isn't an option.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2011)

It's gonna be something strange, I just hope it's not like the Doctor's Daughter.


----------



## Corran (Mar 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Is he finally gonna marry Queen Elizabeth?
> 
> Not Song, please not her.



Didn't the 9th Doctor already marry Queen Elizabeth?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vIsQ25Krq8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Fear me, I've killed them all


----------



## emROARS (Mar 30, 2011)

I was just about to post that ^ was shown on tv like...10 minutes ago.

I hate those dolls...and he kissed river. ;_;


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 30, 2011)

I frown upon the monsters on the white house hate


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)

Pardon my reply:

HOLY FUCKING SHIT THAT LOOKED INCREDIBLE!!!! 

The CGI and overall look of the show keeps improving to the point the trailer looks like an Epic Sci-Fi saga. And damn did Amy shoot the Doctor? Can't wait.



> I frown upon the monsters on the white house hate



DW fans, I swear to fucking God nothing is ever good enough for some of them


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2011)

DW fans are pretty unbearable at times.

But man o man that trailer was incredible.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)

That's the Tardis of the Tenth. I wonder what it will be?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh shit I just caught that, I'm ridiculously excited for this season.  I don't even want to wait for a month for this.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 30, 2011)

Perhaps Amy shoots River and the Doctor gives her one of his hearts. Thus, River "steals" the Doctor's heart. 

Or Amy shoots someone important and River takes the blame to protect Amy.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)

Fans are saying that it could be the explanation of why the Tardis went haywire during the regeneration.

I loved series 5 but there were a few eps that just didn't click for me, I hope this whole series is alot more tighter and we get some answers.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 30, 2011)

Let's rock with the Moff.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)

This looks exactly like the the bar in which Song went to to get the Time vortex in Pandorica opens (just watching it right now, noticed it straight away):


----------



## emROARS (Mar 30, 2011)

I see my set has become appropriate. 

We should all have something whoish to promote the new series.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2011)

This trailer looks better than anything RTD ever put together. That is all.


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 30, 2011)

Haha, shit that trailer is awesome. Most awesome thing I've seen since Amy flirted with herself.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2011)

I really stopped coming in this thread a while back but I just popped in to make that comment, everyone is freaking out online over it.


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 30, 2011)

I like the theory the Celestial Toymaker is back.


----------



## emROARS (Mar 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> This looks exactly like the the bar in which Song went to to get the Time vortex in Pandorica opens (just watching it right now, noticed it straight away):



that's interesting. Didn't they say that blue guy she did dealing with is comming back too?



And thankfully the river/doctor kiss isn't in the doctor's wife.

I NEED Idris to be either Susan, Romana or Rani.

I NEED. 

And the voice is either the scilence or OMEGA OMG IT BETTER BE OMEGA


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 30, 2011)

Why?

I mean, I've only seen the Three Doctors, but Omega has never particularly impressed me as a villain.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2011)

I hope its all new things and I like the idea that there won't be any returning enemies from any other seasons including the old. We need that.


----------



## emROARS (Mar 30, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Why?
> 
> I mean, I've only seen the Three Doctors, but Omega has never particularly impressed me as a villain.



I think I just want someone from the doctor's past. I wouldn't mind if it was the black guardian either. *shrug*


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 30, 2011)

Celestial Toymaker would be my hope - he's such an awesome concept (not actually seen any of the episodes he was in) to not be picked up again.

I think it'd be cool to have Sharaz Jek back, since Davros can't seem to stay in the grave. That one just probably won't ever happen though.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2011)

I could see Omega being used for the 50th anniversary in a few years down the line but not this season.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 30, 2011)

Without old man Omega,the Time People of Gallifrey wouldn't even exist .....as everyone knows already.

Fuck,let him give the Doctor a new Tardis(if he isn't stay insane).


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)

I really hope Davros doesn't come back, it's always the same plot, it's just on repeat with him.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2011)

You could pull that argument with any villain of the Who cannon.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)

Problem with him is that he's remained the same, he already nearly destroyed all of reality, he can't do anything bigger so unless Moffat brings back the Time Lord's I don't see Davros doing anything noteworthy.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2011)

Fair enough point


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2011)

What? You're not suppoused to agree, you're suppoused to call me names and shout slurs, what kind of DW fandom is this?

I love Series 5 finale but so many holes man. If all the Stars went Supernova then so did our Sun, and well if it did then the Earth would be wiped out in a second.

Edit: Nvm they stated that the Sun never existed even though we clearly saw them all go boom.


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Problem with him is that he's remained the same, he already nearly destroyed all of reality, he can't do anything bigger so unless Moffat brings back the Time Lord's I don't see Davros doing anything noteworthy.



I think the laws of escalation lead to lazy storytelling. Just because last time he made the reality bomb, doesn't mean any subsequent appearances have to have bigger things happening. If anything, I think crazy big things like threats to the whole of reality are less effective since we never particularly care about the universe, only the characters and places we really know. At the End of Time it was the Doctor's internal struggle that kept up the tension, rather than the vague, big impending doom.

I think it would be more interesting to look at a lot of the Dr's most memorable old enemies in the same way RTD looked at the character of the Master. Davros and the Master seemed to be part of the procession of not badly fleshed out - per say - but still mostly one-note villains (Omega seems to fit into this category). Davros seems to be the natural choice to break down next and really turn into a really interesting character.


----------



## Bart (Mar 31, 2011)

So judging from the trailer we'll find out who _River Song_ is? :WOW


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2011)

> Davros seems to be the natural choice to break down next and really turn into a really interesting character.



Tbh with the Doctor alone I don't feel like there's much more to go to, as I said the only way Davros would be interesting if the Time Lord's returned and they explored why he hates the Time Lord's so much. And they need to have it more grey this time, let's not forget that the Time Lord's were willing to end the Universe because they couldn't win the war so they're far from the saviours themselves.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2011)

Bart said:


> So judging from the trailer we'll find out who _River Song_ is? :WOW



I think so, it's been strongly hinted that it's sooner rather than later that we'll at least find out who she is.  But that doesn't mean we'll find out what she's about, which I think is infinitely more interesting.


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm willing to bet all of this mystery around Song is just one massive piece of misdirection. Hopefully all this "I killed an important man" stuff is leading us the opposite direction as to what she is really about. I have faith the Moff knows what he's doing far beyond my pedantry though.



Ennoea said:


> Tbh with the Doctor alone I don't feel like there's much more to go to, as I said the only way Davros would be interesting if the Time Lord's returned and they explored why he hates the Time Lord's so much. And they need to have it more grey this time, let's not forget that the Time Lord's were willing to end the Universe because they couldn't win the war so they're far from the saviours themselves.



Does he hate the Time Lords in particular? I always got the impression his beef was only with the Doc, and only then because he would have gotten away with it too, if it weren't for that meddling kid. Again, I have to admit my experience with, and knowledge of, the old Who is patchy.

I always found that his original story - a man obsessed with science and creating weapons - to be the only one that really does him justice, and tied up his story with a nice stroke of poetic justice. Bringing him back, admittedly, has always been just for the sake of having a big name villain rather than telling a good story wherein his presence really adds something.

But hey, since he has been brought back numerous times, why not embrace that and expand and further develop his character? Certainly, his obsessive nature and momentous drive and intelligence/resourcefulness could be the subject of a fantastic character exploration.

On further thought, it occurs to me that many of the Dr's most memorable enemies follow a rather set pattern: megalomania, pride, great scientific competency, obsession. The Master, Davros, Omega (who I'll admit was a fun enough villain, and a great concept - just not enough to justify the hype he seems to get), and a number of others. Perhaps a mirroring of the Dr to some extent, if he were to tread a darker path?

Excuse the tanget, my mind seems to be wandering rather a lot as of late.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Tbh with the Doctor alone I don't feel like there's much more to go to, as I said the only way Davros would be interesting if the Time Lord's returned and *they explored why he hates the Time Lord's so much.*


Isn't it because the Time Lords sent the Doctor back to stop the creation of the Daleks? Plus the Time Lords are seemingly the only recurring obstacle to the Dalek's victory.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 31, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I think so, it's been strongly hinted that it's sooner rather than later that we'll at least find out who she is.  But that doesn't mean we'll find out what she's about, which I think is infinitely more interesting.


I think you hinge too much on that storyline, I really think she's going to be done with this season, or I hope so. This will have been the third season featuring that mystery and its kind of time to end it.


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 31, 2011)

Not sure you can count S4, since that was just one storyline, whereas S5 has had it as some kind of a continuous thread. That said, would be very surprised if Song's presence isn't mostly resolved this upcoming season.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 31, 2011)

Idris?Like in Idris Wildthyme?


----------



## emROARS (Mar 31, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Idris?Like in Idris Wildthyme?



no

anyway, Idris is a welsh male name meaning Lord. Just thought i'd put that in. :3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 31, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Not sure you can count S4, since that was just one storyline, whereas S5 has had it as some kind of a continuous thread. That said, would be very surprised if Song's presence isn't mostly resolved this upcoming season.


Season 4 still counts just the same it would any other time. 1/7th of the season was spent with River.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2011)

Moff hinted at us finding out the truth about River and Amy. And apparently many other mysteries, some he's claimed you don't even realise.

Oh and David Tennant had a baby daughter with his fiance.


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 31, 2011)

Admittedly, the truth about Amy sounds a lot more tantalising than the truth about River.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 31, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think you hinge too much on that storyline, I really think she's going to be done with this season, or I hope so. This will have been the third season featuring that mystery and its kind of time to end it.



River Song, the most enigmatic character in the whole of Doctor Who, done in two seasons? Hell no. We know she's there during his next regeneration, she even said as much herself when she mentioned his new suit and haircut, so she's not done until Smith is done. She's more'n likely the one to instigate his regeneration, too... So I'd expect she hangs around with the Twelfth Doctor for one or two adventures before heading off to the Library.

Thinking about how Moffat will end her story... What if the final words are...

"I'm off to The Library. Got some reading to do. See you around, honey."
"The Library? Wait, if you go-"
"Now, now... Spoilers~"


----------



## Corran (Mar 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Oh and David Tennant had a baby daughter with his fiance.



Thats great news 
And isn't his fiance "The Doctor's Daughter?"


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 31, 2011)

He's A Doctor's Doctor after all.... insert joke.

Looks like their will be "3" 2 Part episodes total for Series 6.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 1, 2011)

So I'm reading this site.  which is about ways to destroy the earth (earth shattering kaboom, etc)

And one of the ones there



> Decayed
> 
> You will need: all-surpassing patience
> 
> ...


reminded me of Utopia.

And that gave me a good idea for a Doctor Who episode: The Doctor goes to after the events of Utopia and literally reignites the Universe in a manner that is more or less opposite of the Reality Bomb. Yeah, yeah, big bang 2 but that was more or less an averting a doomed timeline episode really.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 1, 2011)

Lyra said:


> River Song, the most enigmatic character in the whole of Doctor Who, done in two seasons? Hell no. We know she's there during his next regeneration, she even said as much herself when she mentioned his new suit and haircut, so she's not done until Smith is done. She's more'n likely the one to instigate his regeneration, too... So I'd expect she hangs around with the Twelfth Doctor for one or two adventures before heading off to the Library.
> 
> Thinking about how Moffat will end her story... What if the final words are...
> 
> ...


Yeah I didn't ask for your opinion and even if I did it would only be for a brief laugh. I'm tired of people thinking I value  what they have to say or why they think something.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 1, 2011)

Why do you even post if you don't care about people's responses?

Honestly?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Why do you even post if you don't care about people's responses?
> 
> Honestly?


I don't care about his response on that subject, same way you always whine about mine. Do you think you're the only one who can not care what someone else has to say? You're the one who used to always claim that, why are you even responding to me now?

I'm just tired of everyone going on and on about how awesome River is and blah blah blah, I don't care, I don't like the character and I don't care why you do...end of story.  I don't agree with most of the people here on the subject of the show and strangely enough when I guess at things and make theories they more often turn out to be right. That should tell you something right there.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh look, CTK continues to have horrible taste, what a surprise.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh I forgot, you're another regular member. 



> This message is hidden because *Sunuvmann* is on your .



Problem solved why didn't I think of it sooner. 

If I say I don't like a character and explain my reason why over and over I don't then need someone to come singing the praises of how great that character is, trust me I don't care


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 1, 2011)

Eh, it goes both ways dude - you are as entitled to say you dislike "character X" as everyone else is to disagree with you. All you can do is try and justify yourself whilst accepting some people plain won't agree.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2011)

Everyone knows that you dislike the character because you think she's an over entitled mary sue character and everyone else loves her because she's the unbreakable promise of epic story lines to come, including the path that will lead her to became such an entitled character.
The wild mass guessing is awesome. Noodle incidents, noodle incidents everywhere.
Most of all, when river shows up, you know spoilers are coming.
Which by the way is an awesome catchphrase for time travel based stories. 
You're essentially not looking at the big picture, and your over reliance on linear thought is really something that doesn't suit a proper Who follower..


----------



## Vault (Apr 1, 2011)

Am i the only person who wants River's story wrapped up and never see her again?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 1, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah I didn't ask for your opinion and even if I did it would only be for a brief laugh. I'm tired of people thinking I value  what they have to say or why they think something.



If you don't care about other people's opinions, don't post your own. Simple as that.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah why being a douchy douche CTK


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2011)

BBC America DW trailer:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVAgyBOe84w&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Great trailer minus the annoying speaker.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2011)

That was excellent


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 1, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Oh I forgot, you're another regular member.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I frankly wear your ignore list as a badge of honor. 

Anyway bah, enough of these cockteasing trailers, GET ON WITH IT!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 1, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Everyone knows that you dislike the character because you think she's an over entitled mary sue character and everyone else loves her because she's the unbreakable promise of epic story lines to come, including the path that will lead her to became such an entitled character.
> The wild mass guessing is awesome. Noodle incidents, noodle incidents everywhere.
> Most of all, when river shows up, you know spoilers are coming.
> Which by the way is an awesome catchphrase for time travel based stories.
> You're essentially not looking at the big picture, and your over reliance on linear thought is really something that doesn't suit a proper Who follower..



The post right after you is further proof you're the one not looking at the big picture. 



Vault said:


> Am i the only person who wants River's story wrapped up and never see her again?


This person feels exactly like I do, and that mean's I'm not the only one. Emroars hasn't been as wild over her as most of you, several of my friends that watch the show don't like her either and some of the bloggers have said the same thing I said about her. Just because you like the character don't automatically assume everyone else does. It's not going to make it anymore the case than it already isn't.



Lyra said:


> If you don't care about other people's opinions, don't post your own. Simple as that.



The reason why you got the response you got is because you tried to start some shit. You know I don't like the character and all I was saying was that I think the brunt of her story will be wrapped up this season. You go off on this wild tangent about how epic she is. So don't sit here and accuse me of being the rude one, you did that to be rude and you got some back in return.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 1, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The reason why you got the response you got is because you tried to start some shit. You know I don't like the character and all I was saying was that I think the brunt of her story will be wrapped up this season. You go off on this wild tangent about how epic she is. So don't sit here and accuse me of being the rude one, you did that to be rude and you got some back in return.



So because you hate the character, I'm not allowed to remark on the fact that she'll be around for a long time past Season 6? How the hell is that even rude? I could understand if I actually said anything negative about your dislike of the character, but I didn't! All I said was that she'd be around as long as Smith is and why she would be.

You seriously need to stop whining about people having an opinion.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 1, 2011)

Vault said:


> Am i the only person who wants River's story wrapped up and never see her again?



TBH, I'm not a fan of her role. I like the character but the whole 'doctor's wife' thing seems eeeh.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 1, 2011)

I enjoy the character because I find it a rather novel concept of two timetravelers in love whose entire interaction is in reverse chronological order.

But thats because I've always enjoyed .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2011)

I did like her when she thought the Doctor had died and she took out the Stone Dalek. Don't mind her too much but I really wish they'd just end her storyline already.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I enjoy the character because I find it a rather novel concept of two timetravelers in love whose entire interaction is in reverse chronological order.
> 
> But thats because I've always enjoyed .



it's not actually proven that they are husband and wife yet tbh. She could be telling porkies.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 1, 2011)

I will bet anyone any sum of money (at most a tenner) that all the hints of them being lovers are there to mislead us.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 1, 2011)

emROARS said:


> it's not actually proven that they are husband and wife yet tbh. She could be telling porkies.


I'm in the 'I don't think they're husband and wife' camp.

I think she probably was just like every other companion who has fallen in rather unrequited love with him but due to the whole opposite timeline direction thing, she's able to fuck with him in ways others haven't after the fact.

And he's taught her things he wouldn't have taught other companions because she already has the knowledge and he knows timelywimely, he has to give it to her.

I really do hope though they'll get a younger actress for when they finally do reach when she first meets him and has her as his companion.

Or that the 12th doctor is a bit older than Matt Smith. Because at the moment, it looks kinda odd. Yeah yeah, 900 years old, ballocks, he still looks 23. And Kingston looks well...exactly as old as she is.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a feeling she's lying about most things so to stop the Doctor asking too many questions about why she can pilot a Tardis and why she knows his name.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 1, 2011)

Hell, her knowing the Doctors the name goes further than just her not telling us shit. Silence in the Library pretty clearly states that there is something specifically remarkable about knowing the Doctor's name, and the good ol' Doc hasn't seen fit to let the audience in on the secret. She's not the only one keeping secrets or telling lies.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 1, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Hell, her knowing the Doctors the name goes further than just her not telling us shit. Silence in the Library pretty clearly states that there is something specifically remarkable about knowing the Doctor's name, and the good ol' Doc hasn't seen fit to let the audience in on the secret. She;s not the only one keeping secrets or telling lies.



I've always thought that if you knew the doctor's name then your were a time lord. I've see it as his true name. E.g

Child name: Theta Stigma
Title: The Doctor
Real Name: like reallllllly long but unknown. 

*shrug*

And river is a archyologist, she just may know this custom by studying the time lord culture and told the lie because the whole love thing is one sided. *shrug*


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2011)

I find it extreemly unlikely for the River to be the Doctor's wife. or if she is, she probably tricked him in a space tiki marriage where he accepted her because he sat on the wrong whoopie cushion or something and he is only technically married to her.
People who fuss over that detail are probably just blowing it out of proportion, although there is also the possiblity of them being right.





> She;s not the only one keeping secrets or telling lies.



I think moffat was the one who explicitly stated this:
The Doctor LIES. He Lies if he has to. Him being only 908 years old for example has been Word of Godly stated to be pure horseshit.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2011)

River Song meets Jack Harkness, get


----------



## emROARS (Apr 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _IDEA'S ON IDRIS AND SPOILERS_ 



I just found out that the episode 'the doctors wife' had Idris in it. It's also speculated that Idris may be a personification of the TARDIS herself. Understandable considering the doctor calls her 'dear' all the time and that the TARDIS has been with him through thick and thin. 

link


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 1, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I've always thought that if you knew the doctor's name then your were a time lord. I've see it as his true name. E.g
> 
> Child name: Theta Stigma
> Title: The Doctor
> ...



Only if the archaeology is more metaphoric than literal. What with Time Lord civilisation being alive, but sealed away, wouldn't be much to dig up. A decent possiblity though. If she is in a relationship with a man at least 850 years older than her, then she certainly doesn't have a normal interest in fossils.



Banhammer said:


> I think moffat was the one who explicitly stated this:
> The Doctor LIES. He Lies if he has to. Him being only 908 years old for example has been Word of Godly stated to be pure horseshit.



Moffat lies too. Sneaky bastard. There's even a chance we can't trust Amy either.

The idea that Dr has been lying about his age all this time does shed him in something of a more human light though.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 1, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> The idea that Dr has been lying about his age all this time does shed him in something of a more human light though.



I've always thought that when they get out of academy at 150ish or so they don't really count age anymore since they're basically immortal. 

Basically.

Then again i'm of the idea that they only had 13 regenerations because of law instead of ability.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 1, 2011)

It would certainly explain the High Council's ability to issue new sets. I'm sure I read somewhere that the Dr said he could regenerate 140ish times too, although it's taken that he wasn't being serious.

Still, I the concept of the Dr going "yeah, I'm still hip and young at the ripe age of 900" is too amusing to shake off.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah but the whole 13 regen thing was only stated once too in classic who.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 1, 2011)

Still, it makes the regeneration dynamic more interesting, and gives us something to look forward to. Sure, they'll find a way around it, but regardless I'd rather have it exist.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> It would certainly explain the High Council's ability to issue new sets. I'm sure I read somewhere that the Dr said he could regenerate 140ish times too, although it's taken that he wasn't being serious.



He said it in the _Sarah Jane Adventures_ but the fact of Time Lords having only 13 lives has been around for a long time, and was a major plot point for the Master since during the 4th Doctots run his regen cycle ran out.

He said it was 507 times, and yeah it wasn't meant to be taken seriously. Also it may be a coincidence but 5+0+7= 12; 12 regens, 13 lives, as he always has had. Take that as you will.

The 900 year old thing wasn't meant to be taken as "horeshit"; Moffat just said that the Doctor doesn't know his exact age due to all that time travel. Its pretty clear that he is in that general age range and even The Master claimed he was about that old; the only thing that contradicts it was McCoys Doctor, and thats because _he_ said he was over _a thousand_. Whatver way you look at it, the Doctor is an old fart.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 1, 2011)

Regardless, the idea that he lying about his age is an amusing one. Beyond that, not sure it makes much of a difference.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3wPHXZDQu8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 1, 2011)

STOP FUCKING PROMOING AND GET ON WITH IT!

I need my crack.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2011)

Still 3 weeks left


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 4, 2011)

> Moffat said series opener The Impossible Astronaut will feature the death of either the Doctor – played by Matt Smith – his assistant Amy Pond ( Karen Gillan), her husband Rory Williams (Arthur Darvill) or River Song ( Alex Kingston).
> 
> He told Doctor Who Magazine: 'The Doctor’s darkest hour is coming. Shows like Doctor Who should have big, colourful, memorable moments that make you go, "What the hell?" Well, this is one of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 4, 2011)

At this point, Moffat can't be trusted to actually kill characters off. No doubt they'll just be "dead" for a couple of episodes.

More likely, though, Moffat is just outright lying. I can't imagine him actually revealing something like that ahead of time.


----------



## SSJ15Trunks (Apr 4, 2011)

if u r talking about the doctor who where a guy dose through time i think the doctor before this doctor was better looking than the one up now


----------



## emROARS (Apr 4, 2011)

SSJ15Trunks said:


> if u r talking about the doctor who where a guy dose through time i think the doctor before this doctor was better looking than the one up now



....


----------



## Parallax (Apr 4, 2011)

If they kill off Rory again I'm gonna lose it :[


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Regardless, the idea that he lying about his age is an amusing one. Beyond that, not sure it makes much of a difference.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3wPHXZDQu8[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEtm_Q2LK9g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 4, 2011)

Whenever a Doctor Who death has been revealed in a way like this it is always a way of hyping the episode. Rose and Donna were both given "you're going to die" build up and that led to being stuck in a parallel world being declaired dead legally and a loss of memory.

So I'm willing to bet we'll get another "dead but not exactly" moment and then move on to the next episode.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 4, 2011)

Pretty much. This announcement doesn't fill me with hope.



Parallax said:


> If they kill off Rory again I'm gonna lose it :[



Judging from his lack of presence in the trailers, I would prepare for disappointment.



Banhammer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEtm_Q2LK9g[/YOUTUBE]



Indeed.


----------



## Hana (Apr 4, 2011)

Please not Rory.....he is so awesome. After that Space/Time short, I would love a Doctor and male companion bromance.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2011)

Moffat is a liar, he's done this before. If there was a death he wouldn't reveal it like this.

From now I intend to keep far far away from spoilers, I want to see the opener without knowing anything.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 6, 2011)

The only way I'm 0kay with a character having multiple deaths and resurrections is if it becomes a running joke. Or is part of some overarching plot where the person needed to die X amount of times to achieve a certain result.

Otherwise, its just bad writing.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 6, 2011)

which is ironic considering the plot of Torchwood


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 6, 2011)

I havent Watch DR who after season 5,Glad I am here on time for season 6 :33


----------



## emROARS (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok guys, lets me calm your fears.

They've been filming episodes at my dad's work place AND it's both amy and rory were there. Also river has been included in a couple of later episodes.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2011)

> They've been filming episodes at my dad's work place AND it's both amy and rory were there. Also river has been included in a couple of later episodes.



River is in the mid series cliffhanger and Rory and Amy are in filming for the rest of the series so it's all misdirection on Moffat's part.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 7, 2011)

Indeed, he has form when it comes to this kind of thing.


----------



## Plain Scarfs (Apr 7, 2011)

Looking forward to the next season. Matt Smith has excelled in the role, I was sceptical at first, but he's funny, charming and the episodes have been amazing. Hopefully the writing can only improve from here.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> River is in the mid series cliffhanger and Rory and Amy are in filming for the rest of the series so it's all misdirection on Moffat's part.



agreed.

Dad reckon'd it was river because he saw r&a on set. 

Scilence in the library anyone?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2011)

River of course can die. But it won't stick.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 7, 2011)

Ever thought that one of the characters starts dying in the beginning of the season? but not straight up dead, think it's Amy.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2011)

So some lucky sods got to see the Season two part opener. It's suppoused to be epic shit. Prepare for serious spoilers so if you go on DW sites, so be careful.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> So some lucky sods got to see the Season two part opener. It's suppoused to be epic shit. Prepare for serious spoilers so if you go on DW sites, so be careful.



Thanks for the warning. >.>

Must...not...go...on...


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah Amy dies.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2011)

How about spoiler taggit that shit


----------



## Crowned Clown (Apr 8, 2011)

Can someone link to a site that has some spoilers because I haven't found any. Please don't lecture me on how I am ruining it for myself, it is purely for my enjoyment and will not spoiler it for anyone. 9 times out of 10 I get more excited after I read spoilers.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2011)

Just type Doctor Who spoilers in google.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Apr 8, 2011)

I am getting a bunch of general stuff, nothing on who dies or anything remotely useful


----------



## Parallax (Apr 8, 2011)

Maybe you got a wait a day for all the info to get fully leaked out?  Check out Who forums that's a good way to go.  Especially ones with a large community.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 8, 2011)

cheak out doctor who tv too.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 11, 2011)

> Steven Moffat has dropped some interesting hints on the mid-Series 6 finale in the latest issue of Doctor Who Magazine.
> Teasing the seventh episode, which is entitled A Good Man Goes to War, he says, ?If you take someone like the Doctor and really piss him off, if you set yourself up to go to war with the Doctor, what would happen? Obviously you?d lose, it would be a massive, crushing defeat, but what side of the Doctor does it bring out? He?s actually quite capable of being really unpleasant to people. Of course he is. He?s a man like anyone else. If you treated Amy with extraordinary cruelty, how long would you live after that??
> 
> Moffat also says that he thinks it?s time for the Doctor to lose his fame in the stories: ?There?s an ongoing thing that the Doctor has become far more famous than he ever intended to be. Well, you would, if you?d done all those things in one lifetime. My God, people would start to notice you. You would be some incredible legend. We?ve started to play with this idea ? which I remember Russell [T Davies] was so keen to avoid in the first series ? with Chris Eccleston ? of the Doctor being this great and famous hero, even though that?s not what he intended to be. He never wanted to be that. But you can?t avoid it.
> ...



............


----------



## Parallax (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm totally down with this idea


----------



## emROARS (Apr 11, 2011)

I love the idea. 

I've always though time lords in general weren't really emote to others because of the whole telepathy thing they have going on but him loosing his temper...that should be awesome.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 11, 2011)

Moffat has shown rather a keen awareness of the Doc's fame, and his ability to use his reputation against people already; The Pandorica Opens was something of a subversion of this (it was his reputation that was causing enemies to unite against him). 'twas only a matter of time before someone dealt with it.

We had a couple of remarkable outbursts in S5 of the 11th Doc losing his temper too - that time in Flesh and Stone and this one:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBsetZHPGOI[/YOUTUBE]

Both times he just seems to snap, as if by a switch, in a very repressed way. Suggests there's a whole lot of anger we don't get to see. The idea of seeing it at full force is utterly awesome.

So yeah, those hints sound awesome, if they aren't great big dirty lies.


----------



## Vault (Apr 11, 2011)

Pissed off Doctor, it wilk never happen  Even though the idea itself is mouth watering


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, Tennant was inclined to that "wrath of god" type thing, and Eccleston did have that angst that made him a bit callous and willing to kill/let things die if he thought they deserved it. Neither of them were beyond anger by any stretch of the imagination.

Pretty sure the old Drs were no less, and possibly more depending on which one, possessing of a fierce temprement. I've heard the aforementioned Colin Baker described, probably hyperbolically, as boredline psychopathic before. I remember McCoy gloating as a Dalek died slowly in _Rememberance_ too.

So yeah, angry Dr ain't nothing new. The extent that Smith can go is still obscure enough to be awesome though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 11, 2011)

Vault said:


> Pissed off Doctor, it wilk never happen  Even though the idea itself is mouth watering



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDn8CRCqYzA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shade (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's an official picture of the Silents: 

Can't wait for the premiere!


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm underwhelmed with the design


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 12, 2011)

Here some Sonic Screwdriver to stick The Doctors Companion with


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 12, 2011)

And 2nd Round


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 12, 2011)

Superman fighting the cybermen?


Or could it be?


Roman Rory


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't like the Cybermen, hopefully Moffat knows what he's doing with them.


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDn8CRCqYzA[/YOUTUBE]



I actually  thought about that as i typed that post but thats hardly much. A property pissed off Doctor can do far worse.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I don't like the Cybermen, hopefully Moffat knows what he's doing with them.



Very few things are irremeably flawed in concept, and the idea of a race of aliens that exist to wipe out autonomy is chilling and menacing enough. Admittedly, in new Who they have seemed to be portrayed as big plastic suits that repeat a catchphrase as if they've been taking villain classes from the Daleks, but that is down to execution rather than the fact there was Cybermen involved.

I mean, I did think there was something quite creepy about the betentacled head.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 12, 2011)

I like the Cybermen since they seem a nice change from the omnicidal tendencies of the Daleks. Cybermen on the other hand are more like the Borg from Star Trek what with trying to assimilate everyone.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2011)

I really like the _concept_ of the Cybermen just the execution is really lacking.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 12, 2011)

Partly, it's all just down to aesthetics. New Who recognises that old Who's bad special effects are part of the charm, part of the Dr Who experience, but they perhaps too often make their enemies look like oversized children's toys, Cybermen suffering rather badly from it.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2011)

> I mean, I did think there was something quite creepy about the betentacled head.



That was probably the best thing I've seen anyone do with them. Honestly I like concept but the execution isn't good. They're irritating aswell since half of their dialogue is inaudible.


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 13, 2011)

When is it back on? In the UK I mean.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 13, 2011)

Double bill over two days, 23rd and 24th. Also, funnily enough, it's being aired on the same day in America, since Dr Who seems to be really taking off across the pond.



Ennoea said:


> That was probably the best thing I've seen anyone do with them. Honestly I like concept but the execution isn't good. They're irritating aswell since half of their dialogue is inaudible.



I think we're mostly in agreement that it's the execution that needs working on. As far as that, I certainly think Moff has the imagination to surpass RTD's use of them.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2011)

Ohh the Moff is mad. Apparently some troll went around posting major spoilers without warning on DigitalSpy boards and ruined the opener for a ton of people. Imo they should have kept the early screenings for press only.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 14, 2011)

That's what you gotta expect nowadays.  People on the internet are assholes.

Even if it was ONLY press you'd be damn well sure there would still be spoilers running all over the place.


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2011)

Hope no ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) brings spoilers in this thread.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 14, 2011)

Indeed.

I think I'm gonna avoid all things Dr Who on the web for the next 9 days.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 14, 2011)

Vault said:


> Hope no ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) brings spoilers in this thread.



I won't bring spoilers in don't worry.



Then again, I don't know the plot, just who the scilence are and some other stuff. *shrug*


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2011)

So guys, which Doctor do you think is Don Dogoier's favorite, it's confirmed he's a fan.


Posting this here because you guys might be more likely to overanalyze the costume




Parallax said:


> I really like the _concept_ of the Cybermen just the execution is really lacking.



The Cybusmen have had a good run, now is the time to bring back the real Mondasian Cybermen

Yes I know the one in the Pandorica Opens was supposed to be Mondasian and it's portrayal was a step in the right direction, but still we need a full ep that fleshes them out.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 14, 2011)

Nothing OMG in the spoilers. But interesting.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 14, 2011)

Just saw the picture of Amy wearing a tricorne. What is it with Moffat and hats?


----------



## Corran (Apr 14, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> So guys, which Doctor do you think is Don Dogoier's favorite, it's confirmed he's a fan.
> 
> 
> Posting this here because you guys might be more likely to overanalyze the costume
> ...


I have no idea who that is...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks like 3rd doctor's hair, 6th doctor's clothes.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2011)

> I have no idea who that is...


Green in the new Sentai series, he's a confirmed Doctor Who fan and modeled his character's look "after his favorite".


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 15, 2011)

I'd say probably 6th


----------



## emROARS (Apr 15, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> So guys, which Doctor do you think is Don Dogoier's favorite, it's confirmed he's a fan.
> 
> 
> Posting this here because you guys might be more likely to overanalyze the costume
> ...



sixth?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2011)

If anyone is interested Tennant and Tate were on Graham Norton today.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 16, 2011)

Series Six Episode 1 The Impossible Astroanaut Clip


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZZbM54zf9w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 16, 2011)

Ready for next week!


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 17, 2011)

I can't bloody wait for next week.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm making sets for the end of the week (gif's mostly)

Anyone want one to promote the series on here, PM of VM me i'll make (or try) you one.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm gonna keep myself super busy so Saturday can get here super fast and they wait wont be so bad


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 17, 2011)

I work Sat. night. :/


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 17, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> I work Sat. night. :/



BBC iPlayer is a wonderful service.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> BBC iPlayer is a wonderful service.


...for Brits.

Its very mean if it sees you have an American IP


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Been rewatching some S5. Particularly the Angel one.

And fuck the haters, there's a reason I love River Song: She's the only one who does timey wimey as well as the Doctor; closest thing in New Who to a time lady like Romana


----------



## emROARS (Apr 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Been rewatching some S5. Particularly the Angel one.
> 
> And fuck the haters, there's a reason I love River Song: She's the only one who does timey wimey as well as the Doctor; closest thing in New Who to a time lady like Romana



agreed. Only Romana and River have been able to treat the doctor the way they do.


----------



## Corran (Apr 17, 2011)

River is better than Amy. That said, all companions are better than Amy 

But I like River though, she actual gets emotions out of the Doctor.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

Flesh and Stone, the man River killed that landed her in prison is obviously The Doctor.

Now the question that remains is if its a DW death (You were dead! Yea well, I got better.) or if its going to be saved for a regeneration.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm actually pretty proud of how well the Docgeta turned out. 

The hair was a bitch but ended up pretty damn dead on.


----------



## Hana (Apr 18, 2011)

Corran said:


> River is better than Amy. That said, all companions are better than Amy
> 
> But I like River though, she actual gets emotions out of the Doctor.



I like Amy better than Martha, but I am not a huge fan of any companion who is constantly pinning for the Doctor. Which is why Donna, Wilfred, and Rory are my favorites. 

I like River even though she is around a lot more than I was expecting her to be.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

Jack and River are my favorite.

Because they are the two most en par with the Doctor.

Most companions are one part damsel in distress for him to rescue, another part foil with which he can show off his brilliance to.

Why I like those two is they can hold their own better than most.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Jack and River are my favorite.
> 
> Because they are the two most en par with the Doctor.
> 
> ...



And that's another reason why my favourite companion will always be Romana. She outshined him sometimes, put him in his place.


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 18, 2011)

Saturday at 6! Wooo


----------



## Parallax (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey all of you should go vote for Dr Who for show of the month

otherwise we gotta wait till September for another shot


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 18, 2011)

This Saturday is going to be...

....

....
Wait for it...


LEGENDARY


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 18, 2011)

I've got to go to Blackpool on Saturday


----------



## emROARS (Apr 18, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> I've got to go to Blackpool on Saturday



You can still watch it on iplayer right? 

Or are you staying in a shitty B&B with no wifi?

I haven't been to Blackpool since I finished dancing. They sold off the tower to a shitty corporation and jacked up the price so we couldn't hold the championships there anymore.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 18, 2011)

I should be back home some time late in the night so hopefully I'm not too tired to watch it then otherwise I'm going to have to wait until the morning


----------



## Vault (Apr 18, 2011)

If you have Sky+ then just record it


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 18, 2011)

Vault said:


> If you have Sky+ then just record it



Hopefully BBC iPlayer will have a HD version online that I can watch. No need for anything else.


----------



## Vault (Apr 18, 2011)

I only say this because on Iplayer the quality seems to less even though its still HD. That is why im going to watch this on BBC HD


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 18, 2011)

We can always pirate the thing


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

Or get it from my pimping project  *points to sig*

From past experience, it becomes available ~2-3 hours after it airs in UK.

Like the Christmas one, it aired iirc like 8pm that time, I was able to download it by about 5pm US.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 18, 2011)

I hate the BBC and their stuff.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 18, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> BBC iPlayer is a wonderful service.



True, but not quite the same - huddling in anticipation around the tv and experiencing it at the time when it's at its newest is easily preferable than watching it on smaller screen which I'm closer to. Won't be able to watch 'til Sunday when I'll be tired from having to get up early and working all day.

Still, I'm not really that bothered. I mean, new Dr Who.



Corran said:


> That said, all companions are better than Amy



How come?


----------



## emROARS (Apr 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Or get it from my pimping project  *points to sig*
> 
> From past experience, it becomes available ~2-3 hours after it airs in UK.
> 
> Like the Christmas one, it aired iirc like 8pm that time, I was able to download it by about 5pm US.



I asked to join the pimping group and they still haven't replied.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

*Pros of Amy:*
Ginger
Hot
Cheeky comments
Rory - Much more entertaining Mickey than Mickey. Mickey bitched too much.

*Cons:*
Has thing for Doctor (been there done that SO MANY times)
Universe revolving around thing (been there done that twice in New Who [Rose & Donna])
Seems overall pretty generic. =/


----------



## Crowned Clown (Apr 18, 2011)

How do you request to join the pimping project?

And I don't have to worry about watching online. I have an HDMI cable and 32" Sony Bravia.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2011)

My family hates DW, won't be able to watch it on TV sadly


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> How do you request to join the pimping project?
> 
> And I don't have to worry about watching online. I have an HDMI cable and 32" Sony Bravia.


You need to go to

User CP -> Groups -> Trading Post members

 if you haven't already.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> *Pros of Amy:*
> Ginger
> Hot
> Cheeky comments
> ...



Eh, the "has thing for the Doctor" thing was actively subverted. They were more linked to her being immaturity, about her fears related to her commitment to Rory and her just being generally shallow and immature. She moves past this in Amy's Choice to a great degree, so I'd argue that it is easily one of the strongest parts about her character.

It seems that when Amy is discussed the whole maturity vs childishness is often overlooked, which is weird since it kinda seems the focus point of her character. Coupled with the fairytale take on Dr Who, it is one of the key points of the season.

I generally find I could say more about Amy than Rose or Martha - Donna too is more a great character through development and themes, as opposed to actual complexity. Not that I mean to be down on RTD: aside from Rose's aimlessness in series 2, he tended to do a decent job with the lead characters.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

I suppose you're right on that part with their roles

Rose - The shoulder the doctor needed to lean on after having just done the genocide thing; little personal development
Martha - The rebound for Rose
Donna - Finding her place in the universe
Amy - The little girl growing up and maturing

Though there was that part where she tried to kiss him in Big Bang lol

I think she just wants a threesome honestly.

Horny little monkey.


----------



## Corran (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah that "You may kiss the bride" bit made me go what the fuck. Suddenly we were back to Amy from earlier in the season.
Bitch doesn't deserve Rory.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 18, 2011)

I do find it amusing that Moffat had construced a scenario in which a threesome would be thematically fitting - the series' message is that you should face up to responsiblity and also revel in childish fun; that the two concepts aren't necesarily mutually exclusive. And considering Moffat's first ever TV series was a sitcom that revolves around sex, I'm not entirely sure it's unintentional. He seems to get rather a lot of shit past the radar.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Apr 18, 2011)

If I may ask, can you clarify what the pimping project is?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

You ask for episode DDL links, I send them.


----------



## cloudy (Apr 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szHO-wEmvio[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2011)

cloudy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szHO-wEmvio[/YOUTUBE]



Important serials were left out .


----------



## Parallax (Apr 19, 2011)

some things had to be cut, it happens


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 19, 2011)

*Doctor Who's Elisabeth Sladen dies aged 63*



> Doctor Who star Elisabeth Sladen, who was also in spin-off series The Sarah Jane Adventures, has died aged 63.
> 
> Sladen appeared as Doctor Who assistant Sarah Jane Smith in the BBC television sci-fi series between 1973 and 1976, opposite Jon Pertwee and Tom Baker.
> 
> ...



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-13137674


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 19, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## emROARS (Apr 19, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-13137674



....
....
....

what?

She was_ ill_?

*speechless*


----------



## Crowned Clown (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow 

I never watched the old series, but I loved the episodes she was in.


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow that is very saddening.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 19, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-13137674



The TARDIS just got a hell of a lot smaller.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2011)

Just read about, really sad.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 19, 2011)

Whilst I was never a big fan of her, she was a damn massive part of Dr Who.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2011)

please tell me it's a hoax and that sarah jane parker did not just ....


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2011)

My Sarah Jane


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 19, 2011)

And that actress and her character was the longest runner in terms of Companions to The Doctor.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 19, 2011)

my brother isn't going to be happy. 

He loves sarah jane.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 19, 2011)

This makes me sad


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 20, 2011)

I loved Sarah Jane . i never knew.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eL84E-w7ZSA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## emROARS (Apr 20, 2011)

it would be cool is the kids (rani etc.) were included in next seasons dr who or had their own spin off or something.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2011)

torchwood is gona feel in poor taste now.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 20, 2011)

Another Doctor Who icon gone.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 20, 2011)

> *The official website has confirmed that CBBC will be showing a special tribute to Elisabeth Sladen straight after The Impossible Astronaut on Saturday, at 6.45pm.*
> 
> Elisabeth Sladen created one of Doctor Who’s best loved and most enduring characters, Sarah Jane Smith. For over 35 years she brought the feisty, compassionate journalist to life, creating a figure that was adored by audiences of all ages – truly a heroine whose appeal had no boundaries.
> 
> ...



Source:


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 20, 2011)

I approve completely of Ban's tribute set.


----------



## Sin (Apr 21, 2011)

Does anyone find it weird that we haven't seen Daleks in any of the S6 previews yet?

They're usually the focus or a big part of every season finale of the new series.


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 21, 2011)

Hmm it is strange no daleks have been shown in any trailers, I hadn't really picked up on it til it was mentioned here.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 21, 2011)

Sin said:


> Does anyone find it weird that we haven't seen Daleks in any of the S6 previews yet?
> 
> They're usually the focus or a big part of every season finale of the new series.



they arn't going to be in this season. we've seen them too many times see?


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 21, 2011)

The Daleks were part of the finale of S5 in a really subversive manner - instead of RTD's omnipresent "army of Daleks large enough to pillage and burn the universe" we had one that didn't really work. I think it was there as a kind of statement of intent, too, that this particular trait of RTD's isn't going to be continued.

I'm probably repeating myself, but RTD's wheeling out of massive Dalek armies that were able to pop-out of nowhere and then be vanquished completely by flipping the right switch, cheapened the enemy badly. It feels more like "oh, the Daleks again" whenever they appear. The idea that they would be the controllers of reality TV shows really made them feel like semi-serious villains rather than the cutting satire that was probably intended. Then Daleks in Manhattan happened...

Edi - Also, just caught the last ten minutes of Father's Day, and hoo-boy did they undercut this ending in retrospect. RTD's decision to gift Rose a new father and a new Dr was really, really weak.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 21, 2011)

Matt Smith interview in the Metro



> Matt Smith is the youngest actor to play sci-fi hero Doctor Who, and he returns for a new series as The Doctor on Saturday. He talks to Metro about his stage mishaps, working with Karen Gillan, and playing Christopher Isherwood.
> 
> What?s the best thing about coming from Northampton?
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 21, 2011)

Science fiction hero Doctor Who?

It's suppose be The Doctor.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 21, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> The Daleks were part of the finale of S5 in a really subversive manner - instead of RTD's omnipresent "army of Daleks large enough to pillage and burn the universe" we had one that didn't really work. I think it was there as a kind of statement of intent, too, that this particular trait of RTD's isn't going to be continued.
> 
> I'm probably repeating myself, but RTD's wheeling out of massive Dalek armies that were able to pop-out of nowhere and then be vanquished completely by flipping the right switch, cheapened the enemy badly. It feels more like "oh, the Daleks again" whenever they appear. The idea that they would be the controllers of reality TV shows really made them feel like semi-serious villains rather than the cutting satire that was probably intended. Then Daleks in Manhattan happened...
> 
> Edi - Also, just caught the last ten minutes of Father's Day, and hoo-boy did they undercut this ending in retrospect. RTD's decision to gift Rose a new father and a new Dr was really, really weak.


True. The single murderous dalek of 'Dalek' was much scarier than the armies.

I suppose that stone Dalek chasing them around harkened back to that.

Frankly, the way Daleks should be used is a counterpoint to the Doctor in liu of the Master as they're the only species besides Timelords actively using time travel.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2011)

Sarah Jane Smith: There was a scientific project in Switzerland: they created their own black hole, and if it gets free, the whole earth would be swallowed up. So K9's sealing it off.
K9: Greetings, Mistress.
Maria Jackson: K 9?
Sarah Jane Smith: He's my friend.
Kelsey: K9? As in canine? Ha! That's so lame!
Sarah Jane Smith: He's been in there for a year and a half, now, plugging the distortion. And every so often, he passes my way!
Kelsey: Your best friend is a metal dog with its bum stuck in a black hole?
Sarah Jane Smith: [with quirkiness] I know!


----------



## Sin (Apr 21, 2011)

I still want to see Daleks in every season finale 

RTD haters gonna hate.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 21, 2011)

Eh, RTD was the architect of the new Who's return and does do a decent amount of stuff right. Midnight was nothing short of spectacular. Fans of the new Who do owe him more than we often might admit.

Doesn't put him above criticism though; and there's a hell of a lot to criticise.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2011)

> I still want to see Daleks in every season finale
> 
> RTD haters gonna hate.



Nothing to do with RTD, unnecessary use of the Dalek slowly kills them as villains. It's time we got new villains.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Apr 21, 2011)

Like the Silence


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 21, 2011)

New episode this saturday right? 
Sarah Jane adventures I am watching now. It's so sad.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## sel (Apr 22, 2011)

BUM BA-DUM. BUM BA-DUM. BUM BA-DUM. BUM BA-DUM BADA BUM BA-DUM. BUM BA-DUM. BUM BA-DUM. BUM BA-DUM BADA

WOOO WEEEEE WOOOOOOOOOOO, WEE WAAA WOOOOOOOOOOOO

Yeah, I seriously can't wait for this.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 22, 2011)

Being criticised for being too sexy.

What a criticism.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 22, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Being criticised for being too sexy.
> 
> What a criticism.


I always found Amy to be a decent balance of sexy and adorable (though a lot of that is probably Karen Gillan). I'd understand this criticism if she was just sexy but she can also be lovable and funny.


----------



## Bart (Apr 22, 2011)

Can't wait until tomorrow! :WOW


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 22, 2011)

Tor have got a tribute to Sladen up on their website.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2011)

I've been ignoring anything DW and now it's just a day away, can't wait.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 22, 2011)

I know I can't wait I'm so stoked people are gonna be visiting that day for other affairs so they may end up watching the episode with me and my brother.


----------



## Bart (Apr 23, 2011)

Cool cool ^


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 23, 2011)

I find myself watching City of Death atm. Douglas Adams is awesome, Dr Who is awesome - how come the combination of the two never clicks for me?


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



only few hours to go, just wait.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey UKfags, it airs at 8 right?

/double checking


----------



## Vault (Apr 23, 2011)

Its 6 actually


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh. Even better


----------



## Vault (Apr 23, 2011)

I was going to miss it  Dr who normally comes around 7, i have to thank you for making me double check.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 23, 2011)

Only 85 minutes!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 23, 2011)

You're welcome.


----------



## Vault (Apr 23, 2011)

Not long now


----------



## Vault (Apr 23, 2011)

FUUUUUUUU I have to go to Kent  

Fuck! im pissed


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2011)

I came running home (6 is too early BBC) to find everyone watching Cricket and it's not gonna end for another 2 hours, fucking gonna have to watch it on Iplayer at night on my PS3 now


----------



## Godot (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey, IPL's pretty fun to watch 

Also, on iplayer you can actually watch some shows live, so if you have a PC available, you can still watch it.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 23, 2011)

five minutes to gooooooo


----------



## Parallax (Apr 23, 2011)

It's only 10am here in America and I have to wait till 9pm :[


----------



## emROARS (Apr 23, 2011)

I won't post anything don't worry


----------



## Parallax (Apr 23, 2011)

Well luckily I'm super busy all day and I wont be able to get spoiled today


----------



## Godot (Apr 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



After a clusterfuck of the first 10 mins, what a way to end episode 1..... pregnant Amy shooting a child in an astronaut suit 

I'm looking forward to this season _way_ more than the other 5


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 23, 2011)

damn that was intriguing.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 23, 2011)

Godot said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought it was too much info in the first 10 minutes and that it was really, _really_ rushed. :/


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 23, 2011)

emROARS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was too much info in the first 10 minutes and that it was really, _really_ rushed. :/




*Spoiler*: __ 



intentional to make viewers confused.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 23, 2011)

I thought there was going to be a double episode today?


*Spoiler*: __ 



What an episode.

I can see why everyone was saying that these monsters are the scariest yet in Dr Who.

Maybe the kid in the suite is Amy and Rory's kid?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm watching the marathon now 

I also saw the episode "The Water on Mars" for the first time and was about to cry


----------



## VioNi (Apr 23, 2011)

I just started watching this recently and I'm hooked.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OH MY GOD

WHY MUST THIS SHOW BE A WEEK APART?

Holy shit man.  That was amazing, I just... wow.

Amy at the end... oh god.




edit: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wasn't Riversong in a space suit when the Doctor first met her in the Library?


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 23, 2011)

Good god...that cliffhanger.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really don't think that there was too much information at all in the first ten minutes. Rather than getting us off to the flying action-y start it seems to go for something of a conventional set-up, luring us into the inevitable sucker punch. Then the scene at the lakeside happens and shit goes horribly wrong. Without the first ten minutes, what followed would have been nowhere near as effective.

Also, Steven Moffat has a dirty mind. How the hell did he get all that past the censors?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 23, 2011)

please dont spoil, still got 3 hours left here in america


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 23, 2011)

omg spoilers loooks interesting late night scare :33


----------



## Velocity (Apr 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Don't look! ._ 



OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG.

Moffat is a _fucking_ genius with the eye contact thing. First the Angels, who can only move when you're not looking at them, and now these weird guys that you can only remember are there if you look at them? That's _amazing_.

I especially like the bit about the Doctor's age, too. It sounds like his future self (the one that died) went throughout history and did a lot of stupidly fun stuff to catch their attention before sending the invitation. It was really clever, especially the scene about who he trusts and does not.

I laughed pretty hard when the guard said "She's packing" about River, too. 

All in all, an excellent start to what will be an excellent season.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I like how The Doctor asks the Secret Service for a Fez, when he was wearing a Fez in the Laurel and Hardy movie.


----------



## Huntress (Apr 23, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't Riversong in a space suit when the Doctor first met her in the Library?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes. 
I thought that the space suit who shot the doctor at the start was her too, especially when she shot at it and missed and said "no, of course not..."

I thought the girl in the suit at the end was young amy.

Also, those aliens are creepy, but I cant help but laugh at them wearing business suits.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 23, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think they're meant to be G-Men suits.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Moar! ._ 



Speaking of River Song, what she said about the relationship between her and the Doctor was really sad... From saying that she lives for the days they meet, but it hurts her so much to know that each time they do he knows her less and less. Or how she described the first time they met and how she foreshadowed the last time they'll meet.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Indeed.  I also lol'd when I first saw the business suits.

Am I the only one who's confused by what riversong said to rory?  What the heck does she mean by "they're traveling in different directions."  Does this mean that when we see riversong in the space suit in the library that that is a future riversong?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 23, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, remember she uploaded herself.  Basically she died that episode when he first met her.

That's why I'm so suspicious about her astronaut suit in that episode...


----------



## Velocity (Apr 23, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who's confused by what riversong said to rory?  What the heck does she mean by "they're traveling in different directions."  Does this mean that when we see riversong in the space suit in the library that that is a future riversong?




*Spoiler*: _Actually... ._ 



What she meant is this... The timeline that she and the Doctor shares is weird. He started at the beginning and she started at the end. He goes forward throughout their relationship, learning more about her as she knows less. She goes backwards throughout their relationship, learning more about him as he knows less.

So she starts at the end, he starts at the beginning, and by the time either of them finally know everything about the other, the other knows nothing about them at all.


----------



## Huntress (Apr 23, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes i am confused too.
When she first met him, she knew everything about him, yet he knew nothing about her. By the end of that episode, he forever has to carry the burden of knowing how she dies.

This most recent episode, she says that each time he sees her, he knows a little less, until eventually he will know nothing about her at all.

Thats where I get confused.

Surely its her who knows less each time, and he knows more about her each time, as they are going in opposite directions in time?

I understand that when she said to rory "Ill meet him and he will know nothing about me, and itll kill me", she was (sort of, not that she will know how she dies or anything) referring to that first episode in the library.
But i thought she was older then, and that shes sort of younger each time he meets her?

Her future is his past, as he gets older, she should be younger?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 23, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read my post above yours. It explains it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 23, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You're getting your perspectives mixed up.

From Rivers point of view every time she meets the doctor again it is in his past culminating in him meeting her for the first time at her death.

When River is talking about him knowing less and less about her each time, it is in relation to her own perspective and timeline not our perspective which is the Doctors.

The concept of River Song as a character is brilliant.


----------



## Huntress (Apr 23, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah right ok, thanks


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



DID I JUST WATCH THE DOCTOR DIE?!! WTF is Moffat Planning?

The first ten minutes were just crazy. I don't even know where to begin. Episode was good but the vibe has completely changed, I really hope they link this back to the explosion of the Tardis because I'm getting a bad feeling not much will be resolved, just more and more questions by the end of the two parter.

Something strange occurred to me when I saw the Silence, they remind me of the Cybermen alot, even somewhat their ability. And how did BBC get that woman being blown up past the censors? They're pretty scary, though it is weird that they're wearing suits. And they are the most haxxed enemies ever, you just forget about them, how can you fight something like that?

I did lol at the line, "Legs, Nose and Mrs Robinson"


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 So River now should know less and less about the doctor?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



If you watch Dr Who: Confidential on BBC 3 Moffat does say that this season will answer a lot of questions from the previous season.

I like this darker angle.




EDIT


*Spoiler*: __ 



What's the age difference between the older (dead) doctor and the younger one?




Also, when can we stop using these stupid spoiler tags?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2011)

Preview for next week (different to the one at the end of the ep):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrHQmEoqTmw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



> Also, when can we stop using these stupid spoiler tags?



Not till the yanks have seen it.


----------



## Huntress (Apr 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Amy took a picture of that one in the bathroom on her phone.
All she has to do is look through her pics and show the doctor, the hard part is getting a reason to look through the pics on her phone.
And i think she sort of knows shes got the pic to show him, because she keeps saying she has something to tell him but stuff keeps getting in the way.
I know she says shes preggers, but i think that wasnt the thing she was meanign when she said she had something important to tell.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 23, 2011)

Just started re watching the ep.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Before the Doc gets angry and asks what's going on he tells Amy and Rory to go home and make babies.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 23, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




About 300 years.




And on River


*Spoiler*: __ 



I believe she meant that the more The Doctor learns about her, the more mysterious and untrustworthy she becomes. Thats how he knows her less, until their first meeting, when he won't know whether he can trust her at all.

EDIT: Or what 
winny said. Either or.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



When the Dr is getting pointed at with the guns in the Oval Office, he says that 'You're not going to shoot me', River comes out and shouts 'THEY'RE AMERICANS!'.

I'm liking all the little quips in this ep.


----------



## Omolara (Apr 23, 2011)

Anybody got a live stream, ddl? Something?

I don't get BBC in my room.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 23, 2011)

watching it now.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 23, 2011)

ok it is done. awesome episode.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Apr 23, 2011)

I finished watching "The Impossible Astronaut" episode on BBC America just a few minutes ago. I thought the episode was alright. The beginning was both weird & funny. The Doctor has been a busy bee since we last saw him. I guess we're going to find out what he's been doing as the season goes on. Later on in the episode, I got the feeling that Amy & River are going to be related with each other somehow. I'm going to start watching Doctor Who Behind The Scenes more now since it reveal some interesting stuff that I didn't know before. I can't wait to see next week's episode.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2011)

Good series starter

I want Mark Sheppard to be in more eps


----------



## Shade (Apr 23, 2011)

Man, what an incredible opener (maybe the best?). The first 10 minutes alone had me reeling. The Doctor knew he was going to die in the beginning and he also knew exactly what happened in 1969, which means he was prepared to die.  People are saying it was River in the suit who shot the Doctor, but that wouldn't make sense considering it would have to be in her past and she would remember it as she's already in jail at this point. 

Mark Sheppard was brilliant as always, he just loves to shows up in shows I love. The Silents are creepy as hell and are already in line to be one fo the best Who creatures, though I get the feelign there's more ot them than we've seen; there's still the matter of 'Silence Will Fall' from last season so I think there's another player involved. 

We saw the same device as in The Lodger, and if this girl Amy shot turns out to be not as she seems (Very likely) then I think the sensory manipulation of taking human form will also tie back into that episode. There are theories floating about that Amy and Rory's baby is going to be River, but I'm not entirely sure I like that idea. Equally off-putting is the idea that the child at the end of the episode is a young River. I'm sure Moffat will find a better way to connect it all.  

Either way, what an awesome way to start off the new series. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 24, 2011)

Good premiere

while not the best (season five will always be my favorite opener) it's really exciting and I can't wait to see next week.  It was just loads of fun and oh man I'm just excited this show is back on tv.


----------



## Godot (Apr 24, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So River now should know less and less about the doctor?



From the doctor's perspective, yes.


----------



## Sin (Apr 24, 2011)

This was an amazing episode. It blew my mind apart.

Also, the difference in age is 200 years, not 300 like someone said earlier. The pre-death Doctor was 1103, the one now is 908, so not even 200.

It's an interesting risk to take as far as the timeline goes if they don't deal with the spaceman though, cause they're essentially saying that the 11th Doctor is the last (since he lasts 200 years without regenerating).

Either way, awesome start to the season, cannot wait to see what's next.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 24, 2011)

Amazing episode!! 

the good

*Spoiler*: __ 




the beginning, I mean WOOOAAAHHH

also River Song, I feel so sad for her, I mean she learns more and more about him but he learns less and less, it actually took me 2 hours to figure out how that would work haha




the bad

*Spoiler*: __ 




I didn't like how the new monster had an ability that worked similarly to the Weeping Angels (my favorite villains)


----------



## emROARS (Apr 24, 2011)

I thought the beginning with the painting was rather funny.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 24, 2011)

It was amazing how the episode remained dark whilst still being littered with the snappy dialogue so common in Moff's Who.

"I'M UP HERE DOING ALL THIS WORK AND NONE OF YOU ARE STANDING AROUND LOOKING IMPRESSED, WHAT'S THE POINT IN HAVING YOU WITH ME?"


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 24, 2011)

Fucking awesome, just watched it this morning after missing it last night clever and it was so awesome. Loved the beginning and the thing with River and the Doctor really saddened me, she must be decaying slowly inside from that


----------



## emROARS (Apr 24, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> It was amazing how the episode remained dark whilst still being littered with the snappy dialogue so common in Moff's Who.
> 
> "I'M UP HERE DOING ALL THIS WORK AND NONE OF YOU ARE STANDING AROUND LOOKING IMPRESSED, WHAT'S THE POINT IN HAVING YOU WITH ME?"



That made me snort out my tea.


----------



## Bart (Apr 24, 2011)

Brilliant episode 

I agree with Tyrael, it was a fairly dark episode.

P.S. It was awesome to see Mark Sheppard :WOW


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 24, 2011)

So all we know as a fact is that in a century or 2 from the present when they travel back to 1969 in the 1st episode of Series 6 The Doctor will die. Now this being Doctor Who their is all ways the possibility that the event that culminates in The Doctors death is negated or it might not we will just have to see where the Director and writers take us but again we have been shown what might be the end point of The 11th Doctor.


----------



## Omolara (Apr 24, 2011)

*Stream for anyone who's looking*

Just started watching it!

moments

Though, I may go finish my homework first before continuing. I just wanted to drop the link off  for anyone who might be looking, and to say that I'm super pleased Arthur's been added to the opening credits. I kind of love Rory.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 24, 2011)

Gee thanks for hurting my pimping thread.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 24, 2011)

I can't get into your pimping board nevermind thread.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 24, 2011)

Best part of the episode 

River: This is cold. Even by your standards, this is cold.

Doctor: Or, "Hello" as people used to say.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 24, 2011)

Matt Smith is forever awesome .


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 24, 2011)

Say what you want about Smith, but he's got the best comic timing since Tom Baker.

Edit - Wait, wasn't there meant to be another episode today?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 24, 2011)

anyone got the streams for the lisa sladen's memorial thing?


----------



## Sin (Apr 24, 2011)

I thought the second episode of the season was today, now it's removed from the schedule.

wathappen


----------



## Huntress (Apr 24, 2011)

Shade said:


> *We saw the same device as in The Lodger,* and if this girl Amy shot turns out to be not as she seems (Very likely) then I think the sensory manipulation of taking human form will also tie back into that episode.



Dude i didnt realise that, but thats awesome if it is, cause i always wondered who and what the aliens were in that episode.



Sin said:


> It's an interesting risk to take as far as the timeline goes if they don't deal with the spaceman though, cause they're essentially saying that the 11th Doctor is the last (since he lasts 200 years without regenerating).



Yes, but like Amy said, and in fact i think 10th doctor said it too, time can be rewritten, 
so maybe they will do something like that, that way although hes died, he can also be alive and they can continue the series rather than finishing when matt quits.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 24, 2011)

Sin said:


> I thought the second episode of the season was today, now it's removed from the schedule.
> 
> wathappen



iono Royal Wedding perhaps?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2011)

So my friend asked me what if we've all seen the Silence but we don't remember?

I told him the Silence is probably hanging around in the girl's bathroom so he can go check


----------



## emROARS (Apr 24, 2011)

Sin said:


> I thought the second episode of the season was today, now it's removed from the schedule.
> 
> wathappen



they changed it like last week. makes the waiting time longer and us lot yearning for more.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 24, 2011)

Royal wedding is Friday.

I have to say, the amount of fuss being made about it is disappointing. I mean, I could have sworn that things so ubiquitously English wouldn't go down so well in Scotland at the very least.


----------



## Sin (Apr 24, 2011)

emROARS said:


> they changed it like last week. makes the waiting time longer and us lot yearning for more.


That is some bullshit.

I was so happy when I saw it was today and now, my heart.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Royal wedding is Friday.
> 
> I have to say, the amount of fuss being made about it is disappointing. I mean, I could have sworn that things so ubiquitously English wouldn't go down so well in Scotland at the very least.



They are considered British. Alex Salmond said that even if we got Independance, we'd still have the royals. Plus theres the fact that they met at St Andrews.

I think, anyway, we treat them more with casual indifference if anything.

*EDIT-* Wait, get that stuff out of my Doctor Who thread!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll be able to see not next weeks but the next 3 episodes live :33

/going to UK in ~10 days.

Also perspective from an Amerifag:



			
				My facebook status said:
			
		

> With all the bullshit the news and tv networks are doing over a wedding of royals from a country that decidedly is not ours, something interesting better happen. I'm talking TARDIS showing up in the middle of the wedding and out stepping Jesus, Superman and Goku.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'll be able to see not next weeks but the next 3 episodes live :33
> 
> /going to UK in ~10 days.
> 
> Also perspective from an Amerifag:



Where you going?

And the fb message.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Apr 24, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> It was amazing how the episode remained dark whilst still being littered with the snappy dialogue so common in Moff's Who.
> 
> "I'M UP HERE DOING ALL THIS WORK AND NONE OF YOU ARE STANDING AROUND LOOKING IMPRESSED, WHAT'S THE POINT IN HAVING YOU WITH ME?"



I also like that part when he said that. He sound so childish and funny.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 24, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Where you going?
> 
> And the fb message.


I'll be staying in S. London.

Its mostly business and family drama related really.

So at this point, I'll go with playing it by ear.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 24, 2011)

I really hate the forced chemistry between The Doctor and River.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 24, 2011)

I find River interesting but not likable. I'm sure I'll like the River who barely knows the Doctor but she'll be a very different character.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 24, 2011)

I fully expect to take place with the 12th Doctor. And we'll get a new actress as young River.

That's my hope at least.

Like the start of series 8 I presume.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 24, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> Good series starter
> 
> I want Mark Sheppard to be in more eps



I want Mark Sheppard to be the next Doctor.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 24, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> Dude i didnt realise that, but thats awesome if it is, cause i always wondered who and what the aliens were in that episode.



They did say that Smithy's going to appear in this season too, so maybe it has something to do with this?


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 24, 2011)

Hope Matt Smith is around for quite some time yet.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 24, 2011)

/rewatching Dalek

Wait, 2012.

The Dalek invasion was in 2009.

How did the douchebag not know what a dalek was? 

I suppose Moffat created that 'space time crack' thing to be a blank check for any and all continuity errors.


----------



## Vault (Apr 24, 2011)

Well i think that was revisited on why noone remember the invasion


----------



## Huntress (Apr 24, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I find River interesting but not likable. I'm sure I'll like the River who barely knows the Doctor but she'll be a very different character.



River is doing a Rory to me: at first i hated her character, but over time ive actually come to like her character :amazed
Especially since the chemistry between amy and the doc seems to have evaporated, the doc and rivers flirting feels much smoother and stuff.
Amy has done an opposite of river and rory: at first i loved her, but ive been liking her less and less lately.

Does anyone watch the confidentials?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> /rewatching Dalek
> 
> Wait, 2012.
> 
> The Dalek invasion was in 2009.



Lots of people forgot things like the battle of canary warf for some reason I can't recall


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 24, 2011)

Well that was London specific, the guy was American so plausible him not knowing. But the Stolen Earth was a global invasion.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow. If you re-watch Series 5, you see many occasions when Amy seems to see something, but then forgets. Silence were there.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 24, 2011)

I took your advice and gave it a watch, Ty. 

This was a surprisingly enjoyable episode. I really wish the BBC _Merlin_ writers would watch DW and take in-depth notes, because this is the way family programmes should be done. Generous portions of amusement, eeriness, drama and mystery, while still managing to avoid alienating younger viewers. (Although I have to say, I was actually getting pretty scared by that Alien, so I can imagine some kiddies running from the screen. Then again, I have a weak stomach when it comes to any sort of 'horror' elements.)

I was a little bored at some moments in the beginning, and then I got hit with that big death scene -- a bit like a sneaky punch in the gut. It sure woke me up. I really like how the other characters decided to keep the event a secret from the Doctor -- that scene where he was trying to work out what was going on, first in a seemingly flippant way and then in a gradually more serious, sombre manner, worked really well. (As did the 'promise' moment with Amy.)

I was really pleased to see Mark Sheppard as a guest star. He always seems to get interesting roles, and he plays them very well. I'm hoping for more interaction between him and the Doc, as they work well together. River was also great, just as she was in the Library episode. The scene where she was talking about the Doctor was nicely written and played. I even thought Rory was tolerable, and normally I see him as a bland 'everyman' type -- from what admittedly little I've seen he's the most boring character on the show, but he thankfully doesn't seem to get much attention anyway.

Anyway, great opening to the season. If this quality keeps up, I might start watching this series regularly.


----------



## Sin (Apr 24, 2011)

I really, really like Rivers.

I do wish Rory would go away tho.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 24, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Hope Matt Smith is around for quite some time yet.



He's signed on for one more season after 6.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 24, 2011)

My reaction to this part.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ga7ISdjexhI[/YOUTUBE]




Rule #2:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmA2WYyw-_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 24, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I want Mark Sheppard to be the next Doctor.



Oh god yes.


----------



## Omolara (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow. Just wow.

All the wibbly wobbly stuff this episode implies is going to keep my head spinning for a while. And poor River. That just makes Silence in the Library/ Forest of the Dead that much sadder. I remember thinking that she should have known that Ten wouldn't know her, and now I get it. That was her grappling with the inevitability of their relationship coming to an end, and feeling that it was the end for her. That's incredibly sad.

Then we see all the stuff from the last series, and earlier ones coming back. 

Dalek invasion of 2012 where the Doctor first meets the Daleks since the Time War. The Cult of Skaro escapes and ends up in the Void. They run away again and then end up in 1930 where they reduce to one. Dalek Caan escapes, and then falls into the Time War. Meanwhile, Rose is punching through universes trying to get to the Doctor to warn him. Dalek Caan brings Davros back and they then invade the Earth in 2009 with lots of Daleks only to be eventually erased by the cracks in the universe making it so the invasion and their subsequent exploding by Handy Doctor never happened. Then they invade Utah in 2012. 

Also, I love Rory. I really enjoy seeing him interact with the Doctor.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I want Mark Sheppard to be the next Doctor.


Top choices:
Hugh Laurie
Gary Oldman
Alan Rickman

Its about time there be an older Doctor.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2011)

Maybe Henry Ian Cusick?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm 0kay with that.

Though he'd have to stay out of the sun for a considerable period before filming.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 25, 2011)

/rewatched Silence in the Library/Forest of the Dead

"When you run with the Doctor, it feels like it'll never end. But however hard you try you can't run forever. Everybody knows that everybody dies and nobody knows it like the Doctor. But I do think that all the skies of all the worlds might just turn dark if he ever for one moment, accepts it. Everybody knows that everybody dies. But not every day. Not today. Some days are special. Some days are so, so blessed. Some days, nobody dies at all. Now and then, every once in a very long while, every day in a million days, when the wind stands fair, and the Doctor comes to call... everybody lives."

And that reminded me of that line from Impossible Astronaut

"I've been running. Faster than I've ever run. And I've been running my whole life. Now it's time for me to stop."

He died because he stopped running?


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 25, 2011)

It seems possible.

I'd hate to know what would happen to the universe if he were really dead however.


----------



## Omolara (Apr 25, 2011)

Sun, your list is far too sexy. They'd be totally distracting. All Rickman Doctor would have to do is talk (and take dramatic pauses), and problem solved. 

In related news, Eleven has officially grown on me. That scene in the TARDIS was intense.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 25, 2011)

He's meaner than 10. Like he does the cold fury thing too often. Its kinda scary.

He's more badass more often though. Nearing 9 level of Chaotic Good.


----------



## Sin (Apr 25, 2011)

That "don't ever think you're clever enough to play games with me" line was incredible.

Matt Smith really showed his range though, he perfectly portrayed two versions of the same character (1103 Doctor was noticeably different than 908 Doctor).


----------



## Piekage (Apr 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Isn't that the thing that was above Craig's flat in Series 5?


----------



## Shade (Apr 25, 2011)

^ Indeed, there's definitely a connection between that episode and what's happening now with the Silents. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



James Corden, who played Craig, was also spotted on some sets in production so I think that cements the connection.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't think there's any need for spoiler tags now as most people who are going to be here have watched the ep.

And yeah Smithy did say he'll be in an ep this season.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 25, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> *Spoiler*: _Long post_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you enjoyed it am I the only person who has never heard of this sheppard guy before now?

We got some very interesting touches of characterisation in this episode _ Amy trying to confront the Dr's apparent death and River confronting the difficulty and innate tragedy of her relationship with the Dr (whatever it actually is). The Doctor and Rory get a rather more subtle approach; the Doctor's forced goofiness and seriousness. I'm not buying that he's just going along in trust of Amy, and the way he's being portrayed as always a step behind everyone else might actually be switched.

Rory's characterisation was probably my favourite of the episode though. It was all small touches: 

"I've already explained the jokes"
"I, well, I don't really need to imagine really"

Little touches like that, carrying a lot of depth but in a way that is easy to miss.

And if the monsters in Dr Who aren't making little children run crying int terror, then it's fission mailed.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 25, 2011)

doctor who monsters are made to scared kids. My 7 year old brother ran into his room because he didn't like them. I felt that it was a job well done.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2011)

@Tyrael, no you're not the only one who hasn't heard of the guy before.


----------



## Vault (Apr 25, 2011)

Mark Sheppard is awesome.

Anyway rewatching this episode i noticed 1103 yr old doctor trusts River the most as she got the envelope marked 2 yet the younger doctor doesn't trust her at all, trusting Amy more.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2011)

It's strange. We've been given the impression that River will screw over the doctor yet the Future Doctor really trusts her.


----------



## Omolara (Apr 25, 2011)

We all know Mark Sheppard, we just haven't all _heard_ of him. Like, I didn't know his name until  mentioned him. Then I was like "ooohhh, THAT guy! He's in everything!"


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 25, 2011)

I only remember him from Firefly myself and I didn't realise until after the episode due to being too caught up in the plot.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 25, 2011)

He's Crowley from supernatural

also


----------



## Velocity (Apr 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It's strange. We've been given the impression that River will screw over the doctor yet the Future Doctor really trusts her.



'Cause he's 200 years older and would've known River a hell of a lot better but still wouldn't have been betrayed yet.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 25, 2011)

I find it amusing how many people are repping me for my Lisa Sladen set



on the Glee thread.


----------



## Omolara (Apr 25, 2011)

Matt Smith is too sweet. 
That's what makes his angry Doctor so intense and chilling. With Nine, he was grumpy and prone to fits of anger, so you just kind of expected him to snap at people. With Ten, he was intense all the time, and it was when he wasn't that it was disturbing. Plus, you could tell with a look that he was angry and might possibly mess you up. You kind of knew his wrath was coming. 
But with Eleven, he's sweet looking and acting and he seems like a kindly old/ young man and you don't really see it coming until you're right in the middle of it. 

In the morning spoilers post on io9, they quoted Moffat saying something to that effect, and suddenly everything was clear. I hadn't been able to figure out why Angry Eleven is so jarring, and that's it. Ten did the wrath of God thing a lot, so while it  was chilling, it wasn't wholly unexpected. Eleven does this very slow burning buildup that is completely the opposite of how you view him.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 25, 2011)

Winny said:


> 'Cause he's 200 years older and would've known River a hell of a lot better but still wouldn't have been betrayed yet.



Do we know that she actually does betray him? Seems like that's a tad too simple.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 25, 2011)

Moffat says everything centers around Amy's pregnancy.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 25, 2011)

Young Sarah reminds me a lot of Donna.

Also  @ Matt Smith with the hair in back long.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 26, 2011)

I like a doctor who whips out the wrath of God. Since the first episode of Who I ever saw was the family of blood I got scared.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> He's Crowley from supernatural
> 
> also


----------



## Castiel (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 26, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 26, 2011)

It's true. We do drink a lot when we're pregnant.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 26, 2011)

Frankly, I'm surprised I'm not drinking now. My fellows Scots are no doubt ashamed of me.

Apparently, the opening was something of a failure in terms of viewers.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm teetotal and I'm still ashamed of you.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## WakaFlocka (Apr 26, 2011)

Well has anyone else had trouble sleeping because of the fucking silence? I swear to god nothing in the Who verse has scared me before. but those creepy ass dudes with the suits just fucking get me and I'm 21 years old.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Nope. **


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 26, 2011)

WakaFlocka said:


> Well has anyone else had trouble sleeping because of the fucking silence? I swear to god nothing in the Who verse has scared me before. but those creepy ass dudes with the suits just fucking get me and I'm 21 years old.



lol no. I don't see how you can be that scared of the silence.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 26, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Frankly, I'm surprised I'm not drinking now. My fellows Scots are no doubt ashamed of me.
> 
> Apparently, the opening was something of a failure in terms of viewers.



yes. Less than four million viewers in england is "bad"


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2011)

Guys I'm a die hard DW fan yet even I didn't watch it on TV. The weather on the weekend seemed like Mid June so why would people coop up inside when they can just watch on Iplayer later? Just wait for the full figures to come in, it'll be much higher. The audience share was still high and BBC won the spot. I know alot of RTD fans are reveling due to the numbers but I just pity such fools.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 26, 2011)

Well comparatively it's not particularly promising; over two million down from the previous lowest viewed. Not that I really think this, alone, hurts Dr Who that much - it's still a lucrative cash cow for the BBC to keep churning out merchandise related to. Also, Moffat did say the approval ratings for the newest series were very high.

Still, I can't help but feel a good number of casual fans of the series are drifting away - sure, the geeky audience is more into it than ever, but Dr Who is also remarkable in the amount of sway it has in the general populous here. Pretty much any casual fans I've met haven't really taken to Matt Smith, and it feels like the novelty of the series has worn off for many following Tennant's departure; inevitable, maybe, but kinda sad.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah I don't think that's the case and honestly even up for debate.

MANY people aren't really watching shows through tv now, opting for devices like TiVO and Iplayer.  I'm sure the final tally and all that will be at the standard it's always been at.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2011)

Fans come and go. Some people grow up and move on but DW is always getting new audiences. I know a ton of people dropped DW due to hard ons for Tennant and refusal to accept Smith but many more have started to watch DW again.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 26, 2011)

After watching the new ep, I made sure to go back and re-watch this scene:


----------



## Omolara (Apr 26, 2011)

WakaFlocka said:


> Well has anyone else had trouble sleeping because of the fucking silence? I swear to god nothing in the Who verse has scared me before. but those creepy ass dudes with the suits just fucking get me and I'm 21 years old.



Them, and those freaking Angels. I actually jumped back from my laptop when I saw a picture in somebody's sig (imagine the side-eye I'm giving now), and then again whenever they showed up. 

I didn't even watch it in the dark.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 26, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> After watching the new ep, I made sure to go back and re-watch this scene:


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 26, 2011)

Eh, just been discovering a lot more people around me that I didn't realise were Who fans: people who have lost interest since Smith took over.


----------



## Shade (Apr 27, 2011)

^ Their loss then, the show's only improved and continues to get better. Smith's portrayal of the Doctor is up there with the best actors to hold the role. If they were unfazed by some of the crap RTD threw our way, I really don't see why they would stop watching now.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Apr 27, 2011)

Matt Smith is quickly surpassing DT. I know that is blasphemy for some, but there, I said it.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 27, 2011)

The attachment that some people have for certain Doctor incarnations is really stupid and something I never quite got.


----------



## Corran (Apr 27, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> Matt Smith is quickly surpassing DT. I know that is blasphemy for some, but there, I said it.



Surpassing him in quirky and out there acting. But overall Tennant is better.


----------



## Omolara (Apr 27, 2011)

How about they're both fucking awesome and we leave it at that? Ten was manic and bursting with energy very nearly all the time, where as Eleven is a quieter sort of intense. A lot of it is to do with how the Doctor is written and directed. They're both good solid actors, and it's silly to compare them, especially when people are so emotionally invested in "their" incarnation of the Doctor.

I'm still super attached to Ten, but after getting over the shock of him going (as... bleh as EoT was in places, Tennant sold it and it took me weeks before I could deal with Smith), I'm really liking Eleven as well. I also adored Nine.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 27, 2011)

One thing that boggles my mind is the "Smith is trying to be too much like Tennant".

I'm not even sure how to reply to that. Physically, they are both tall, skinny, white and have well defined cheekbones. They both play(ed) the Dr too. Beyond that I really don't see it.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 27, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> One thing that boggles my mind is the "Smith is trying to be too much like Tennant".



Well, there is contunity to their character.
Ecclestion was ridden with survivor guilt, and was very well built for a  Doctor fresh out of the time war. Tennant, even after the loss of Rose also portrayed an adequatley angry doctor.
And after he went through all we went through, and let's face it, tenth got the shaft a lot, he finally realises he's the Time Lord victorious, and one of two things happens
Evil villain who everyone has to band up together to stop or
Happy go lucky fun dashing Matt smith who threw the book out the window and does with the universe whatever the hell he wants to have fun.


It's also been said that the doctor's attitude paralels the spirit of the uk at the time he runs.


----------



## Omolara (Apr 27, 2011)

I didn't know people said that. I always just thought of it as the actors trying to establish their Doctor as a new facet of an older character. Like, Smith is showing that although his doctor is a new man, he's still The Doctor and still retains some of those traits of his previous self. His newer traits are just more pronounced. Like Ban just said, it's continuity. 

Man, now I kind of wish that we'd gotten the Doctor as a villain. I really could've done with a little more of the "Time Lord Victorious" before getting Smith's Doctor.


----------



## Huntress (Apr 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Guys I'm a die hard DW fan yet even I didn't watch it on TV. The weather on the weekend seemed like Mid June so why would people coop up inside when they can just watch on Iplayer later? Just wait for the full figures to come in, it'll be much higher. The audience share was still high and BBC won the spot. I know alot of RTD fans are reveling due to the numbers but I just pity such fools.



dude exactly.
we recorded it, no way was i gonna be inside watching tv when its 27C outside.
DW really should be on at 7pm, 6 is too early.
actually, ive always thought DW should be shown during the winter time, cause thats when ur inside and theres nothing to do except watch tv and go online.
the viewing figures would be way higher, especially as its dark by 6, so they could have it on then, no problems.
showing it during the summer months is stupid cause u want to be outside, and people go on holiday and stuff too.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 27, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> dude exactly.
> we recorded it, no way was i gonna be inside watching tv when its 27C outside.
> DW really should be on at 7pm, 6 is too early.
> actually, ive always thought DW should be shown during the winter time, cause thats when ur inside and theres nothing to do except watch tv and go online.
> ...



I agree. The christmas episode could be the centeral episode in the season.


----------



## arc (Apr 27, 2011)

Just two days ago I was visiting Washington DC, and my dad was telling me about how dangerous the FBI is/was, and also about Nixon's neurotic "I can't stop them. Nobody can stop them..." mumblings in the middle of the night to a bunch of hippies, giving the impression of some secret power controlling the government.
Then I come home and watch Doctor Who, and get thrown straight into the thick of it. Awesome


----------



## sel (Apr 27, 2011)

Question: Why have none of you gone and voted for DW to have its own Subforum for May?

It'll be bigger on the inside.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 27, 2011)

I voted when it was first posted up


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 27, 2011)

VOTE YE BUMS


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 27, 2011)

if they're gonna split the season in to two six episode sequences and expect big audiences then they're in for a rude awakening


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2011)

Autumn figures will be higher so it might not be such a rude awakening.


----------



## Corran (Apr 27, 2011)

I had a dream about the Silents last night....


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2011)

Sad to admit but I got scared on Sunday night. Was alone and was 3 in the morning and I swear I saw someone in my kitchen. I can't imagine how scared some kids were on Saturday night.

It's amusing how much a meme the Silence has become:


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Corran (Apr 27, 2011)

those are brilliant.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 27, 2011)

Already new memes? Damn fast.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 27, 2011)

Actually I have a true memory problem here.

Although I've seen more of the 11th Doctor and I happen to like him a lot I can never seem to remember his face correctly without thinking really hard. But I can remember the 9th and 10th doctors easily and in fact I see the 10th doctor when I try to think of the 11th


----------



## sel (Apr 28, 2011)

Speaking of Who memes, a mate of mine sent me this.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 28, 2011)

sel said:


> Speaking of Who memes, a mate of mine sent me this.





She's not Pond any more


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 28, 2011)

Actually, I think she kept her surname after the wedding.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 28, 2011)

I think Rory took hers


----------



## arc (Apr 28, 2011)

She probably has his name on the documents. But we'll likely never know what that is, because everyone has decided to call them the Ponds. Or the Doctor has, and everybody else has followed suit.

This was covered at their wedding, I believe.


----------



## Vault (Apr 28, 2011)

Rory "The Roman" is his surname


----------



## sel (Apr 28, 2011)

Nah. "The Roman" goes inbetween his surname and first name -- you know, that thing you sometimes see among darts players and the like.

So it's really Rory "The Roman" Williams, except that you'd stretch out the Rooooory and shout the ""The Roman"" part whilst getting very excited about it.


----------



## Vault (Apr 28, 2011)

Reminds me more of snooker


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 28, 2011)

That made me realize: Considering the Doctor is only 908 or 1103 (I think that was the years), considering Rory took the slow route, technically he's older than the doctor by over 800 years.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> That made me realize: Considering the Doctor is only 908 or 1103 (I think that was the years), considering Rory took the slow route, technically he's older than the doctor by over 800 years.



The Doc might be talking about his own planets years and not Earth's, which could be longer.

But, most likely I think you're right.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> That made me realize: Considering the Doctor is only 908 or 1103 (I think that was the years), considering Rory took the slow route, technically he's older than the doctor by over 800 years.



That isn't Robo-Rory. He never actually existed, technically.


----------



## arc (Apr 28, 2011)

Either he doesn't remember it, or his characterisation is a bit of a disappointment. You'd expect 2000 years of observing human history would make more of an impact. =/


----------



## Crowned Clown (Apr 28, 2011)

But he remembers everything


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2011)

> Either he doesn't remember it, or his characterisation is a bit of a disappointment. You'd expect 2000 years of observing human history would make more of an impact. =/



I know right. He really should be godly.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm not sure I buy the assumption that age changes people in such set ways - different people grow differently as they age.

But yeah, you would have thought two millenia would have made rather more of an impact.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah he's over two thousand years old.
But he spent them with a box.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2011)

The amount of knowledge you could accumulate in 2000 years would be ridiculous. He seems to have done squat.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I realised right away that Rory should have all this knowledge and life experience, and I'm dissapointed they haven't done more with it. 

But The Doctor would still overshadow him. Think about it- Rory should probably know Latin, and other languages, but that hardly matters when you've got the TARDIS translating everything. He's lived through thousands of years of human history, but the Doctor is a superintelligent time travel who spends half his time visiting important or interesting points in human history, not to mention the rest of the universe (or other universes). Rory spent his time guarding a magic box, the Doctor spends his time travelling in a magic box.  

Basically, no matter what happens, The Doctor will still know more than Rory, or have something that makes all that knowledge obsolete. The poor guy can't get a break.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2011)

He obviously wouldn't be as smart as the Doctor but he must have picked up a few books in his time and gained much knowledge. I'm hoping for atleast some decent fighting ability.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 29, 2011)

I knew he wouldn't miss it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 29, 2011)

The Dr wouldn't be there. He only goes for the dance.


----------



## User Name (Apr 29, 2011)

My favourites so far: 



And,

*Spoiler*: _The hardest part of being a Silent_


----------



## Corran (Apr 29, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I knew he wouldn't miss it.



Are those real?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Apr 29, 2011)

No, that image of Smith looks very familiar to an image where he is walking with Karen.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 29, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I knew he wouldn't miss it.



   

Harry looks fat
Will looks scared shit
Kates going 
And dad's just chilling


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Apr 30, 2011)

sel said:


> Speaking of Who memes, a mate of mine sent me this.



Oh my God


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2011)

Can't wait for today's episode.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqR8A8ecKWo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Weird but looks good.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

I haven't really seen any of the third but I still find the whole thing of the Doctor doing kung fu very weird.

nine through eleven never really got physical.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 30, 2011)

it's ooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnn 

edit: NOOOOOOOOOWAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY

DOES MY OTP HAVE GROUNDS NOW? O.O

edit2: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ;______________; 

EDIT3: OH MY GOD WHAT THE FUCK DID I JUST WATCH?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 30, 2011)

So ignoring Em having a spaz attack, what the hell is up with Amy's pregnancy?


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh My God. Those pictures .

But the episode was AWESOME! Mind screwing, BUT AWESOME


----------



## emROARS (Apr 30, 2011)

Rob said:


> So ignoring Em having a spaz attack, what the hell is up with Amy's pregnancy?




*Spoiler*: __ 



She's having a time lord baby!



POOR LITTLE GIRL GOING THROUGH HER FIRST REGENERATION ALONE ;_;

But it kind of explains it if she's the girl in the suit, with her having super strength to get out of it as well as contacting the president so he somewhat gets hold of the doctor.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2011)

I wanna check out those links but I'm gonna wait for the premiere tonight on BBC America

yes I know I'm a chump


----------



## emROARS (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh it's on tonight for you lot then? No wonder no one is replying.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 30, 2011)

[sp]I felt even more sorry for River Song again tonight. When they kissed and The Doctor was just like . As if they never did it before T__T[/sp]


----------



## emROARS (Apr 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I felt even more sorry for River Song again tonight. When they kissed and The Doctor was just like . As if they never did it before T__T



Spoiler it kels, americans haven't seen it yet


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry Americans


----------



## emROARS (Apr 30, 2011)

naa don't worry, it's working now.


----------



## Huntress (Apr 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



]firstly, i laughed so hard when rory broke that rocket model.
secondly, i laughed even harder when, near the end, the doc and amy were talking and there must have been a floorboard loose or something cause the doc moves and theres this ERRRRRRHHHPH!! noise.

i feel really sorry for rory though.
the guy seems to spend most of his life waiting, and then, he has to calmly listen to amy and the doc talking about shagging in the tardis.
im amazed he doesnt go apeshit.

also poor river, she gets her last kiss and will find out the docs having a kid with amy instead of her?


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I haven't really seen any of the third but I still find the whole thing of the Doctor doing kung fu very weird.
> 
> nine through eleven never really got physical.



He never did Kung Fu. He did Venusian Aikido.

And if you've seen Austin Powers do "judo", you've seen the extent of the Doctor's Venusian Aikido.


*Spoiler*: _Anyway_ 




Isn't it funny that after we wonder if Rory remembers his 2,000 years of life, the Doctor asks him about it?


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Do you think Amy's kid is the timelord? Would that mean Doctor is the father?


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 30, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Amy's kid is the timelord? Would that mean Doctor is the father?




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's pretty obvious that Amy's kid is a Time Lord.

But no, that doesn't mean The Doctor is the father.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 30, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Amy's kid is the timelord? Would that mean Doctor is the father?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm actually thinking she could be a surrogate.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 30, 2011)

Prequel to episode 3, not sure if non brits can see it. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/dw/videos/p00gmybn

Youtube link to the same, definitely viewable by all.

Double


----------



## emROARS (Apr 30, 2011)

Next episode looks interesting ans we're back on track with the monsters.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> He never did Kung Fu. He did Venusian Aikido.
> 
> And if you've seen Austin Powers do "judo", you've seen the extent of the Doctor's Venusian Aikido.
> 
> ...



Jack: I'm kinda psychic.  .avi


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 30, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh please be true, I want Rory to be baby daddy ;A;


----------



## emROARS (Apr 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Under the "Fourth Dimension" tab under "Day of the Moon" ON the BBC site there's another italicized hidden messages:

"All the secrets you seek can be found be found here on the Webb."
"We found your message! You're alive! But what secrets d'you mean my friend?"

*ponders*


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If I remember correctly weren't time lords cursed with sterility or something?

Anyway awesome episode, now that I think back on the words silence will fall I guess it means there civilization will fall.  It almost makes me feel bad for them.

Either way a timelord child wandering around manhattan......this can't end well.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 30, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



They were cursed by the sisterhood of Karn until his 7th incarnation destoryed the curse. Before then they had Looms, a bit like IVF

The girl can if she needs to either get to UNIT, the White house or something similar. She's a time lord and generally more intelligent than human adults even at that age (I bet she isn't that old at most 100)


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm pretty sure it means "we will take over the universe" or something like that. "Silence will fall over everything."

I'm wondering what they want that girl for; I'm starting to think they want to fill the void left by the Time Lords. Having an actual Time Lord at hand might help at that.


----------



## Huntress (Apr 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



apart from looking creepy and standing in a sinister fashion, what exactly made the silence evil?
i mean i know they got humans to do everything for them, but that just makes them lazy.
and yeah, they killed that chick in the bathroom, but apart from that, they hadnt actually done anything terrible.
maybe if the silence fall, then the human race falls? like how some animals have a symbiotic relationship with parasites they have, maybe humans sort of needed the silence for something.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 30, 2011)

What an awesome ep.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Couple of things.

They never told us how they remember that there are aliens all over the place and what about the Dr dying in first ep?

One thing that really gripes me is that the Dr gave the entire planet the order to cause a genocide and was happy to let River shoot them all and not say anything to Canton when he saw the shot alien.

All this just doesn't seem like the Dr.

The good thing about this ep is that we did learn quite a fair bit. We learned that Rory remembers everything as a Roman and that the Dr and River get hitched.

Also, Rory looked awesome in the suite.






PaperAngel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



If we assume that the Silence was behind every major event in Human history, they've done a heck of a lot of stuff just by influence. Just think of all the wars and mass killings, potentially they were behind all of it.

The man behind the throne is very powerful.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 30, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, for starters, they seemingly blew up the TARDIS. Thus nearly annihiliating all of Creation.

I'm pretty sure we're not meant to have a symbiotic relationship with the Silence. I think they only came to our world via those cracks in Time in the last season, though thats only a theory. In that case they wouldn't have been here before the 11th Doctor's run, and have changed history.

They themselve say that we should kill them all, so while they haven't done that much overtly, pretty sure we can take their word that they're Evil.






Black Wraith said:


> What an awesome ep.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope they bring that up at some point in the future, justifying it by saying The Doctor is getting darker or something. Though at least he had 3months to decide on that.

The genocide though is probably just supposed to make the planet so hostile to the Silence that they leave; he's trying to scare them away, not kill them all.

It's not the first time he's acted darkly out of character, though. I remember that Werewolf one where he and Rose think that fighting a Werewolf is cool, and have a laugh about it, even though people all around them are being slaughtered by it. Course, its proabably all down to sub-average writing.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I see's.  This is why I need to find the old who eps and at least attempt to get more current.

I have a feeling we will be seeing the silence again, to much has been left unanswered, such as the child time lord and why the silence wanted the cracks in time to happen.

I'm glad I'm not the only one who found it bizarre that the dr would order a mass genocide.  He has to know something about them that we don't.  I mean he could have gotten humanity to push them offworld in a less genocidal fashion.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, they had ruled humanity since the dawn of time and even The Doctor was somewhat powerless against them.

So...he probably couldn't. He was a bit too callous about it, but its easy to see why he did it.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 30, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



A time lord can change time however much they wish to theoretically so when the doctor says he can't, it's usually because 1) he's still honouring the laws his people created and 2) it takes ALOT of work.

I reckon they were going to get that child to use against the doctor. Remember when river said everyone in the universe would stars wars for one cell of his body. That is how powerful time lords can be. 

He's ordered them before. The racross for instance as well as the weeping angels. 

Remember, the silence is a parasite, it feeds of others and never creates anything for itself.


----------



## arc (Apr 30, 2011)

There are loads of weird details that are off, I dunno where to start.

I guess that no romance in the Tardis rule is dead and gone...


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What if the kid Time Lord is the Dr's and River's daughter?

We know that Amy cares for Rory and after everything he's given for her I doubt she's going to betray him.

We also know that River and the Dr get hitched soon.

But then we get the problem of Amy with a baby in the photo.

There's loads of things going on in this season that we're not going to be able to spot everything.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The fact that Amy both is and isn't pregnant is a pretty big hint that that girl is hers. I can't remember exactly when it was but I'm sure that something similar involving the Doctor happened recently, something existing and not-existing.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2011)

WELCOME TO AMERICA


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



An outside possibility, but I remember Moffat intervened to stop RTD killing off the Doctor's daughter/clone, which suggests he has plans for her. They said she couldn't regenerate in the original episode, but that is something easily averted. Something worth considering at least.

But when I heard Moffat was taking over Who, this was the kind of shit I was expecting. What a way to start S6.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 30, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



you know it's stupid to think that kid is jenny right? she can't deage to something _that_ young.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

What the fuck Britain, why isn't it online yet?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

Confidential. Not the episode.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

Nm, found it 

AND AMERICANS CAN COME GET IT AT MY PIMPING PROJECT!

vvvvvv


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 30, 2011)

was it      good?


----------



## emROARS (Apr 30, 2011)

Nova said:


> was it good?



I thought it was brilliant. 
then again, the plot point _i've_ been wanting since season 2 is in it so. >.>


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

!

FFFFFF-

DOWNLOAD

FASTER


----------



## emROARS (Apr 30, 2011)

I HAVE MY SET READY
BUT IT'S TOO SPOILERISH


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 30, 2011)

I preferred it when they didn't show it on the same day as the UK in US, and the americans were assumed to have DL'ed the shit, so we didn't have to spoiler tag.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 30, 2011)

The Yanks should be grateful that we spoiler tag the discussion before the American release


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 30, 2011)

The ending was  don't know why, just didn't expect 
*Spoiler*: __ 



her to be a timelord


----------



## emROARS (Apr 30, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> The ending was  don't know why, just didn't expect
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I squeeled, honest to god I jumped up and down like I was hyperactive. 

Add this to all the rumours to 'The timelords wife' episode and i'm pek




fuck it, it put the spoilery thing in my sig in SPOILERS.

DON'T BLAME ME IF YOU GET SPOILED BECAUSE YOU'RE DAMN NOSY 

edit2: found streaming for the episode


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Apr 30, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> WELCOME TO AMERICA




*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved that line too.  Also the Doctor telling Nixon to tape everything that happens in the Oval Office.


----------



## Omolara (Apr 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



emROARS, what plot point are you talking about?
As for the little girl, I see (at least) two possibilities: 1. She's fully Pond, but wibbly wobbly bumpy wumpy timey wimey (God, I hope he says that in full one day) stuff happened, mixing the Doctor's DNA up with the in flux child a la genetic transfer, giving her the ability to regenerate. 2. She's the Doctor's child somehow and Amy was in the picture because she was the only mother figure she had. I don't like to think that Amy and the Doctor are suddenly going to hook up after last season.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, I figured I'd rewatch the episode since quite a lot happened and there was plenty to take in...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really feel sorry for River. The whole "my timeline is the reverse of yours" really hit home with that final scene, where she kissed him and realised that they had never kissed before. It's especially poignant because now we know what she was talking about at the end of last season... She said that this is where everything changes and, as we saw today, she meant their relationship changes. So next time they meet, the Doctor is going to begin developing his feelings for River. It's all being exceptionally well handled, the River and Doctor stuff, and it's going to be devastating when we finally get to the episode where River first meets the Doctor (especially since that's the most likely time she'd actually kill him, too).

Gah! Moffat is toying with my heart!


----------



## Sin (Apr 30, 2011)

This episode was such a mindfuck.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 30, 2011)

Omolara said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I always wanted the time lords to come back, no matter how *especially romana and susan*. I was happy when we saw the master but now i'm really happy for this girl. 

This is why i'm also excited for next episode based on spoilers i've read.

And doctor/amy? naaa I don't mind them in fanfiction but canon I'm a rory/amy :3


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I've just had a thought.

We know that the Dr dies and that it's still not resolved yet.
We know that River killed someone and getting imprisoned.
We know, from this ep that she returns to prison willingly. This shows that she regrets what she did.
We never got to see the face of the killer of the Dr.

This is a long shot but could River be the one who kills the Dr?


----------



## emROARS (Apr 30, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I honestly don't know. I personally think it was still the girl but she wasn't able to control the suit. How better for him to get killed by one of his own kind?

But I personally think the future doctor isn't dead. Look how the master came back to prove even ashy doctors can still save the world.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 30, 2011)

That's what I've been thinking black wraith.  I also did suspect that the little girl is river soong.....however now I have my doubts.

I wanna know how they did the voices for the silence.  It's so creepy and awesome.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 30, 2011)

america is done with the show so no more spoilers needed. 

episode was awesome :33

love these villians


----------



## emROARS (Apr 30, 2011)

really? yay

*goes to unspoiler her sig*


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Apr 30, 2011)

I thought tonight's episode ("Day Of The Moon") was awesome!! The Silence are great villians. To think they were running everything on Earth for 1000 years without us even knowing it. I really like how they took recorders in their hands to record their Silence encounters. Amy is truly a mystery. First she's pregnant and then she's not and then she is. What's up with that? And I can't believe Rory actually remember those 2000 years he spend protecting Amy in the Pandorica. I wonder how that's going to come into play for this season. The ending was the most shocking. I can't wait to see the follow up episode of that event.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 30, 2011)

this director is amazing, i was amazed by how he mixed in how people would remember the silence and wouldnt, on and off, it was great.

another timelord?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

FUCK THE WAT


*Spoiler*: __ 



THE DOCTOR SHAGGED AMY?!


----------



## emROARS (Apr 30, 2011)

Nova said:


> this director is amazing, i was amazed by how he mixed in how people would remember the silence and wouldnt, on and off, it was great.
> 
> another timelord?



could it be plural?

In the trailer, the doctor help up a box that was glowing, very reminicent of the hypercube used in 'The War Games' it lights up when information in stored in them which can only be put in by a time lord.


----------



## sel (Apr 30, 2011)

That was a _brilliant_ episode.



> this director is amazing, i was amazed by how he mixed in how people would remember the silence and wouldnt, on and off, it was great.



Steven mindfuck Moffat for you. Little things like this, the typewriter in Enpty Child and the ticking broken clock in Girl in the Fireplace. I think he's trying to give me a heart attack. I've also learned not to believe him when characters die in his episodes. 4 implied "deaths" now in two episodes, 5 if yo ucount when Amy shot the Time-girl

Next episode is the Gaiman one though, right? Preview for it didn't look that great -- I got a vibe sort of similiar to the Venice one. Either way, still really looking forward to it

Sunny: I don't think that happenned, though I was confused as hell for a bit at the end when she started talking about time heads and shit.

I can see them doing that thing where misunderstanding leads to a jealous Rory just going apeshit, then walkout, then reconciliation. I dunno, I just want his character to have a decent time now since he's been through the shitter. Get's eaten out of existence, has to spend 2000 years next to a fucking box, and constantly overshadowed infront of his girl by The Doc. Tough break hah


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 30, 2011)

The doctor didn't shag amy she was concerned it might have a "time head" because of the fact that she was pregnant while time traveling with the doctor.  All she wanted to know was whether time travel would affect the kid.

Although I did have to watch it another time through before I saw the bioscan correctly.  She's both pregnant and not pregnant.

The next episode looks interesting, not on the level of the last two but still interesting.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 30, 2011)

so the aliens make her pregnant around her? that the stomach pain?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

River's lazer dance was glorious. 

But River's story is incredibly sad. If we didn't already know that it had a happy ending


----------



## Sin (Apr 30, 2011)

The Rivers scene where she realized that that was her last kiss with the doctor broke my heart.

Also, we don't give enough credit to these actors. Portraying different timelines of the same characters in a real and believable way is AWESOME. These guys are top tier actors.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 30, 2011)

yeah, top tier director too


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2011)

Do we need spoilers anymore? I'm assuming everyone has seen the ep.

This is my take:

The Silence are working for someone and they're stuck on earth, the machine alluded to as much. And thus were guiding the Humans to reach out and fly in to space, and as parasites to follow them in to space without humans knowling. 

The Silence seemed like they needed someone to pilot the crude Tardis, and I have a feeling they needed a time traveler (mini timelord would help). Get the feeling everything was set up to get Amy to the Doctor, even controlling the Tardis when it fell. But why would they want to end the Universe? To get rid of the Doctor maybe?

Episode was good, well paced, Silence seem decent and the acting was great. But I had issues with it. Firstly Moffat the plot was simple, don't convolute it with so many constant changes, please I like DW simple. Also it should have started where the last on left off. Please Moffat we need questions answered, don't turn this in to Lost.


----------



## Mintaka (May 1, 2011)

> so the aliens make her pregnant around her? that the stomach pain?


Nope.

Notice in the last astronaut river also complains of stomach pains after seeing and then forgetting about the silence.

The silence are a mindfuck so I'm unsurprised that they'd make you a  little woozey.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 1, 2011)

Moffat is making death very cheap in the last two seasons.


As long as you're not a red shirt, you will die often but it won't stick.


----------



## Tyrael (May 1, 2011)

This new episode carried out the "deaths" with enough audacity that it really got away with it though. Whether or not the Moff can continue to use it so glibbly remains to be seen.



emROARS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> you know it's stupid to think that kid is jenny right? she can't deage to something _that_ young.



Again, it'd be easy enough to find a way to have her physically revert to a youngster. It's not likely at all it's her, but its an interesting thing to consider, regardless.



sel said:


> Next episode is the Gaiman one though, right? Preview for it didn't look that great -- I got a vibe sort of similiar to the Venice one. Either way, still really looking forward to it



Nah, Gaiman is ep 4.

I was similarly underwhelmed by the "next time" trailer - the pirate ship looked unconvincing on the trailer (but then again, BBC budget) and the story seems like a more mindless Dr Who romp, which'll be hard to adjust to considering how the series opened. Will probabaly be an entertaining one in its own right though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 1, 2011)

Highly unlikely its Jenny.

1. She'd have to end up in 1969 from god knows when in the future.
2. She'd have to get to Earth
3. She'd have to get deborn into a baby
4. She'd have to be raised by Amy in a secret Silence nursery without Amy knowing about it

First two are easy enough in 'how' by Who standards. Though convoluted in explaining the 'why'.

Third one required some serious shit in previous instances of de-aging. Namely oh idk, looking into the heart of the Tardis and having the psychic power of 6 billion people channeled into you. It'd take a very convoluted explanation for that.

Fourth, uh, I don't know where to begin to start. I suppose at a future point in Amy's timeline she could go back to the 60s. But still its all very convoluted.

By murphy's law, its probably only the 4th and with a new child.


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Do we need spoilers anymore? I'm assuming everyone has seen the ep.
> 
> This is my take:
> 
> ...



It's been two episodes you're complaining about that now?  Really?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2011)

There's one thing no one's mentioned here.

Amy calling Rory 'Stupid head'.
Rory was surprised by her calling him that instead of just plain old 'stupid'. It also seems strange and out of place enough that it may be coming up again later.


----------



## Tyrael (May 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Highly unlikely its Jenny.
> 
> 1. She'd have to end up in 1969 from god knows when in the future.
> 2. She'd have to get to Earth
> ...



I more or less agree with all your points - even as I wrote the original comment, I knew that the chances of it being Jenny were, well, slim to say the least.

The only thing that everyone else seems to assume is that this child is definitely Amy's. That's where all the hints seem to be pointing, true enough, but given Moff's track record I'm inclined to believe that things aren't so simple. The Silence seemed to prize Amy for some reason and have some designs on her as a tool against the Doctor or something, and the pregnancy that may or may not be a pregnancy is part of this. Too many question marks to really assume anything to be the case, I reckon. At the moment I'm more inclined to believe that the child isn't Amy's at all, and the picture is a red herring.

Might just being overly cynical though.


----------



## emROARS (May 1, 2011)

I believe the only chance she's Amy's is if she's a surrogate or she looked after her after she was born. She she was unknowingly impanted with the child when she was knocked out for those few days with the scilence.


----------



## Starstalker (May 1, 2011)

People assume too much that it is indeed Amy's daughter.
There are still more time lords out there


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2011)

One other thing.

What the hell was the Dr doing messing around with Apollo 11?


----------



## Velocity (May 1, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> One other thing.
> 
> What the hell was the Dr doing messing around with Apollo 11?



He screwed with their transceiver so that he could hack the signal and splice his own footage with theirs.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2011)

Winny said:


> He screwed with their transceiver so that he could hack the signal and splice his own footage with theirs.





Stupid me.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 1, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> There's one thing no one's mentioned here.
> 
> Amy calling Rory 'Stupid had'.
> Rory was surprised by her calling him that instead of just plain old 'stupid'. It also seems strange and out of place enough that it may be coming up again later.



Yeah I was also concern about this too. I think this is going to come into play with Rory's memories of the 2000 years he spent to protect Amy.


----------



## Tyrael (May 1, 2011)

I'm wondering about the suit moving when the Doctor and River were looking at it. Did they say it was definitely empty?

Also, the bit about Rory "closing a door" in his mind to reject memories seems way to close to the powers of the silence's abilities to edit peoples memories. A potential running theme throughout S6?


----------



## emROARS (May 1, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> I'm wondering about the suit moving when the Doctor and River were looking at it. Did they say it was definitely empty?
> 
> Also, the bit about Rory "closing a door" in his mind to reject memories seems way to close to the powers of the silence's abilities to edit peoples memories. A potential running theme throughout S6?



It could even mean that rory's not fully human.

oh...


----------



## Dream Brother (May 1, 2011)

The biggest surprise of this episode for me was that Rory was arguably the star of the show. Every time I see him I think he's boring and pointless, but in this episode he actually...worked. Amidst all the frenzied plot machinations, he provided the human element, the emotion. I liked the moment when he realised Amy was talking about him, although I didn't like the fact that he had to state it to the audience afterwards. The little talk he had with the Doc -- with all the tension simmering in the air between them -- was a nice element. 

This episode was also creepy as hell.


----------



## Bart (May 1, 2011)

emROARS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> you know it's stupid to think that kid is jenny right? she can't deage to something _that_ young.



I have to admit that I thought it was her as well 

But yeah, the more I think about it the more it seems less likely.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2011)

If we take a look at the guy in the orphanage, his mind was screwed up because of all the Silence around him all the time.

In those 2,000 years Rory must have met his fair share of the Silence especially after becoming a prominent figure in history with the Pandorica.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 1, 2011)

maybe it is Jennys kid and doctors grandaughter?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 1, 2011)

You know, I'd enjoy some kind of weird time shit and that be how Susan finds her way back into the story.


----------



## Velocity (May 1, 2011)

Quick! Someone make me a set from this!


----------



## arc (May 1, 2011)

The other question is how much are they doing of their own free will and how much is manipulated.


----------



## emROARS (May 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> You know, I'd enjoy some kind of weird time shit and that be how Susan finds her way back into the story.



That's why I also believe that child could be Susan's daughter. Then again, susan was taken to the 22nd century so I don't really know how it could be.

It could also be a refugee from the time war like that alien in the sarah jane episodes.

It could even be doctor's/romana's daughter that was taken off the planet just before he killed everyone. *shrug*

edit: YAY SUBFORUM <3


----------



## Tyrael (May 1, 2011)

It was my understanding that Susan was his adopted granddaughter. Is she actually a blood relative?


----------



## emROARS (May 1, 2011)

I usually associated her being of the same house as him. It don't think they could really be properly blood related because they were both loomed (I think).


----------



## Velocity (May 1, 2011)

Methinks I've settled on my next set. Could probably find a better avatar, though. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## emROARS (May 1, 2011)

do eet :33

I think the avatar looks a little noisy (pixelation) but It could do. :33


----------



## Bart (May 1, 2011)

That's pretty awesome ^


----------



## emROARS (May 1, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Velocity (May 1, 2011)

emROARS said:


> do eet :33
> 
> I think the avatar looks a little noisy (pixelation) but It could do. :33





That's what it was, so I reckon it was meant to be noisy.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2011)

Winny said:


> Methinks I've settled on my next set. Could probably find a better avatar, though.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 





He looks like a character from Durrara.


----------



## sel (May 1, 2011)

Refresh me, for my mind fails me at the moment, who is this Susan again?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 1, 2011)

>Anime style Doc

I always liked this pic.


----------



## Bart (May 1, 2011)

emROARS said:


> thanks



I meant the set in general 

but awesomeness nevertheless is given to you :WOW



sel said:


> Refresh me, for my mind fails me at the moment, who is this Susan again?



I think she appears with the First Doctor

Tbh I don't know alot about her.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 1, 2011)

sel said:


> Refresh me, for my mind fails me at the moment, who is this Susan again?




The first companion ever.

The doctor's granddaughter.


----------



## emROARS (May 1, 2011)

sel said:


> Refresh me, for my mind fails me at the moment, who is this Susan again?



Susan was in the first epsiodes of dr who and is the doctor's granddaughter. She was left on earth in the 22nd century by her own choice because she loved humans.




Bart said:


> I meant the set in general
> 
> but awesomeness nevertheless is given to you :WOW



I learnt how to colour gif's.


----------



## sel (May 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> The first companion ever.
> 
> The doctor's granddaughter.



Aye, I see.

Now this has definitely given me a lot to think about, heh.



> It was my understanding that Susan was his adopted granddaughter. Is she actually a blood relative?



According to wiki she's from Gallifrey..


----------



## Chuck Norris (May 1, 2011)

What is this place


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 1, 2011)

Also I came to a sad conclusion:

Due to reverse linearity, the more we see River, the less awesome she'll be as she'll be lower in experience with each passing appearance.

In contrast, the Doctor will get progressively more awesome.


----------



## Chuck Norris (May 1, 2011)

Awsome avatar sunu my god


----------



## emROARS (May 1, 2011)

sel said:


> According to wiki she's from Gallifrey..



I think she's just Gallifreyan but not a Time Lord.

I personally think now the girl is the same, mainly because she hasn't been trained.


----------



## Tyrael (May 1, 2011)

Is the only difference between gallifreyans and Time Lords education and possesion of a TARDIS then?


----------



## masamune1 (May 1, 2011)

Time Lords have looked into the Eye of Harmony, seeing all of time and space and gaining a set of regenerations. The are smarter, more powerful and a lot longer lived (potentially immortal) compared to ordinary Gallifreyans.

That girl is a Time Lord. Susan may or may not be (probably is), but I'm pretty certain that she is the Doctor's biological relative. Apparently the idea that she wasn't was only put forward in the 90's, so the show generally assumed they are blood.


----------



## arc (May 1, 2011)

classism on Gallifrey? hmpf.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 1, 2011)

Loved the part in which The Doctor turned the whole world against the Silence


----------



## Sin (May 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Due to reverse linearity, the more we see River, the less awesome she'll be as she'll be lower in experience with each passing appearance.





> the more we see River, the less awesome





> we see River, the less awesome





> River, the less awesome



Don't be silly.


----------



## Velocity (May 1, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Loved the part in which The Doctor turned the whole world against the Silence



There are major implications of that... For one, he's _really_ gone and pissed them off. But the worst part? They were the ones that caused the destruction of the TARDIS, remember. They've clearly got far more power than we've seen so far, which makes sense considering they're clearly the Big Bad for Eleventh.

I wonder how likely it is that the Silence forced River to kill the Doctor, yet nobody remembers them telling her to do it so she blames herself.


----------



## emROARS (May 1, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Time Lords have looked into the Eye of Harmony, seeing all of time and space and gaining a set of regenerations. The are smarter, more powerful and a lot longer lived (potentially immortal) compared to ordinary Gallifreyans.
> 
> That girl is a Time Lord. Susan may or may not be (probably is), but I'm pretty certain that she is the Doctor's biological relative. Apparently the idea that she wasn't was only put forward in the 90's, so the show generally assumed they are blood.



Like how the movie said that the doctor was half human.

*snort*


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2011)

Oh I like how they discussed Rory's 2000 year memory and it wasn't forgotten :]


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 1, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Like how the movie said that the doctor was half human.
> 
> *snort*



Repeat after me. 

There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie.


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2011)

But there was, the fact that there is a 9th Doctor makes it so hahahahah


----------



## Banhammer (May 1, 2011)

yeah but trying to establish any concrete DWho continuity is laughable at best.

Anyway, I think the little girl is river.


----------



## emROARS (May 1, 2011)

Rob said:


> Repeat after me.
> 
> There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie. There has never been a Doctor Who movie.



I try and I try and I try but I CAN'T FORGET. ;_;


----------



## Corran (May 1, 2011)

Winny said:


> Methinks I've settled on my next set. Could probably find a better avatar, though.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



The 10th just keeps on giving and giving pek


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 1, 2011)

I like that theory.

But then River'd have remembered being in there.


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2011)

Unless she's a liar?

Or maybe even she doesn't know her past, though she would know that she's a timelord.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 1, 2011)

Well considering her death was something that could supposedly kill the doctor, that wouldn't exactly be incongruous. However, the problem comes with not remembering all that.

It would make the transition to young River smoother if River as we know it was a regeneration from a prior incarnation. (It would be fun seeing that in reverse. Start out with an entirely new actress as River. Who the fuck are you? I'm River dammit! Oh no, have we never met before? Uh yeah we have... *dies* Hello sweetie!)


It could very easily be done with . But I'd think Moffat above that.


----------



## Piekage (May 2, 2011)

Fuck this show and it's addictiveness. Fantastic episode. River and Rory were great here. Puts Silence in the Library into perspective. Looking forward to when we get all of River's storyline, so I can watch it from her timeline POV.

So, why were Amy and pals being hunted down and the Doctor being imprisoned again? Did the silence make them do it? If so why not just kill them with lasers? Did I miss something?

And where did America get Dwarf Star alloy?


----------



## Soulme (May 2, 2011)

there are lots of theories flying around like amy has the power to create universes and people out of nothing, and that is how she brounght back the doctor last season and that she also created rory (remember she said that rory fell out of the sky for her).


----------



## Tyrael (May 2, 2011)

Piekage said:


> Fuck this show and it's addictiveness. Fantastic episode. River and Rory were great here. Puts Silence in the Library into perspective. Looking forward to when we get all of River's storyline, so I can watch it from her timeline POV.
> 
> So, why were Amy and pals being hunted down and the Doctor being imprisoned again? Did the silence make them do it? If so why not just kill them with lasers? Did I miss something?
> 
> And where did America get Dwarf Star alloy?



As I understood it, they imprisoned The Dr and co. to prevent the Silence spying and interfereing. A secure base of operation, since the Silence are said to be everywhere.


----------



## Gaiash (May 2, 2011)

Piekage said:


> And where did America get Dwarf Star alloy?


I'm going to say UNIT.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 2, 2011)

Soulme said:


> there are lots of theories flying around like amy has the power to create universes and people out of nothing, and that is how she brounght back the doctor last season and that she also created rory (remember she said that rory fell out of the sky for her).


Now this, I see as plausible

>Amy thinking about baby with Doctor

Boom. It happens.


----------



## Felt (May 2, 2011)

Piekage said:


> And where did America get Dwarf Star alloy?



Well I imagine they were tricked into getting it by the doctor...how?  No idea.


----------



## Soulme (May 3, 2011)

did anyone understand how is it that at the end of  the first episode they knew nothing of the monsters (the silence) and at the start of the second episode they knew they existed, even though they should forget all about it?... rory and river were about to be attacked by multiple silents (in that ship) and how did they escape? maybe this will all be explained in later episodes cause right now it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Gaiash (May 3, 2011)

Soulme said:


> did anyone understand how is it that at the end of  the first episode they knew nothing of the monsters (the silence) and at the start of the second episode they knew they existed, even though they should forget all about it?


The same way they told Canton Delaware. The one who can see the Silence can tell the ones who can't about them and then they can tell that person.


----------



## Tyrael (May 3, 2011)

Re: Amy can manipulate reality.

The thing about her bringing back the Doctor, as I understood it, was that he was basically her imaginery friend anyway. Thus his existence is more or less contingent on her imagination anyway. An overarching theme in S5 did seem to be fairytales, and other stuffs of the childish imagination, so this does seem to fit.

At the same time his return seemed to hinge on her remembering him - again, here pops up the theme of memory. Admittedly I'd totally forgotten about that.



Soulme said:


> did anyone understand how is it that at the end of  the first episode they knew nothing of the monsters (the silence) and at the start of the second episode they knew they existed, even though they should forget all about it?... rory and river were about to be attacked by multiple silents (in that ship) and how did they escape? maybe this will all be explained in later episodes cause right now it doesn't make any sense.



They spent the two or three weeks (or was it months?) searching for them and trying to learn all they could. One of them must have been able to record the phenomena somehow, and thus they were able to learn of it when not looking at the Silence. The Dr, certainly, must have been able to work out aspects of it from a rough description of "we see them, then we forget".


----------



## Velocity (May 3, 2011)

Let's not forget Amy took pictures of them, too.


----------



## Tyrael (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Felt (May 4, 2011)

Nice read, and I agree.

It pains me to see some former "fans" of the show who refuse to watch Who because of how it's changed.  It's changed for the better and is so much better.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 4, 2011)

Episode 2 was a  little mind fuck.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The little girl at the end did a fucking regeneration?




Damn Moffat.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (May 4, 2011)

If you guys watched the new South Park, the character Funny Bot looked an awful lot like a Dalek and even acted and sounded like one too.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 5, 2011)

I was waiting for it to start EXTERMINATING 

Haha and then it said EXTERMINATE


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 5, 2011)

I think I can explain the child. Amy was taken for a lot longer than anyone realized. The Silence said so themselves. I also find River's comment about the Universe going at war over a cell of Timelord DNA much more important than a dramatic Viking Funeral. What if the Silence got their mitts on a cell of his DNA and did some Invitro on Amy? Thus making the girl truly the Doctor's Daughter, and not just his hot female clone.

Since they are a scavenger race, they most likely have the tech, and they could take the scavenger/parasite thing to a whole new level by breeding their very own timelord to gain access to the abilities that come with the species. They needed the spacesuit to isolate her and contain her.

What do you all think?


----------



## emROARS (May 5, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> I think I can explain the child. Amy was taken for a lot longer than anyone realized. The Silence said so themselves. I also find River's comment about the Universe going at war over a cell of Timelord DNA much more important than a dramatic Viking Funeral. What if the Silence got their mitts on a cell of his DNA and did some Invitro on Amy? Thus making the girl truly the Doctor's Daughter, and not just his hot female clone.
> 
> Since they are a scavenger race, they most likely have the tech, and they could take the scavenger/parasite thing to a whole new level by breeding their very own timelord to gain access to the abilities that come with the species. They needed the spacesuit to isolate her and contain her.
> 
> What do you all think?



this is basically my idea on it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 5, 2011)

Maybe the Pregnant-Not Pregnant is she's part Silence-Part Time Lord.


----------



## Tyrael (May 5, 2011)

But if she had the powers of the Silence wouldn't they not remember her?

Unless the power of the Silence is active rather than passive and has to be applied/can be turned off.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 5, 2011)

Silence probably can remember each other.

I doubt Moffat would repeat what he did with weeping angels completely.


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 5, 2011)

Oh I am all alone . . . oh Hai guiz! . . . forever alone . . . Hai . . . oh . . .


----------



## User Name (May 5, 2011)

For those that are interested, a dalek is in the latest episode of Southpark.


----------



## Omolara (May 6, 2011)

For those with Netflix, Series 5 will be on Instant Watch beginning Monday (Sherlock too).


----------



## Sanity Check (May 7, 2011)

If someone held a picture of a silence alien in front of a woman and stared at her tits...

She would completely forget about it, the second she glanced away from the photo?

I suspect, this could spawn some of the worst fan fiction of all time.


----------



## Gaiash (May 7, 2011)

This is an odd thing to have a theory on but I think we might see when River gets her little blue book this series. The older Doctor we met at in the first episode had a blue book of his own, now this could in fact just be River's book but I think that they will both get the book at the same time.


----------



## emROARS (May 7, 2011)

it's on now :33


----------



## Felt (May 7, 2011)

Time to avoid the internet until it's on the iplayer again.


----------



## emROARS (May 7, 2011)

it's on iplayer live now.


----------



## Felt (May 7, 2011)

I DID NOT KNOW THAT

Damn, now I will have to wait though.  

/yes I couldn't keep away from the internet


----------



## emROARS (May 7, 2011)




----------



## emROARS (May 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



RORY X AMY FOOOOOORRRR TTTTHHHHHEEEEE  WWWWWWWIIIIIINNNNN

It wasn't as 'spectacular' as say the first two, but it was a nice transition episode. 

And that woman came up again. =O

AND I CANNOT WAIT FOR NEXT WEEK


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2011)

Next week might be epic


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Fear Me. I've Killed Hundreds of Time-Lords.

Fear Me. I've killed all of them.


----------



## emROARS (May 7, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'VE GOT A MESSAGE =D


----------



## Huntress (May 7, 2011)

emROARS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'VE GOT A MESSAGE =D




*Spoiler*: __ 



IVE GOT MAIL! lol hes like sportacus
i liked this episode, im so glad rory didnt die again.

when did they say the fear me ive killed them all quote?


----------



## emROARS (May 7, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



it was in the trailer for the 6th series


----------



## Huntress (May 7, 2011)

emROARS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> it was in the trailer for the 6th series




*Spoiler*: __ 



ahh thanks.
also finally, the ood are back! the ood always seem evil, even when they are good.
rmmeber when tennant was still doc, and he messed up that womans death, and the ood kept saying stuff? i thought they had forgotten that, but it seems not.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



SEEING IT LIVE FROM ENGLAND 

Twas a fun episode.

I HOPE THE PIRATES COME BACK LATER IN THE SEASON WITH THE SON AS A FUCKING SPACE CAPTAIN HARLOCK


----------



## Felt (May 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I saw the Ood, I'm happy


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Also the trailer

>Doctor's Wife is episode name
>Another time lord

ROMANA GET? ROMANA GET? ROMANA GET?


----------



## emROARS (May 7, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



SHE BETTER BE ROMANA >:[



:/


----------



## Tyrael (May 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly, until they got on the alien spaceship I really wasn't feeling that episode. Ended well enough though.

Also, apparently Rory is Kenny now. That's four times now he's "died", by my count.

Excited about Gaiman penned episode though. Very excited.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (May 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This episode was pretty good, though when Amy was trying to do CPR on Rory, I couldn't help wondering, shouldn't the TARDIS have an infirmary of some sort?  I mean, it has a swimming pool, a library, etc...

Is next week's episode the one written by Neil Gaiman?  And is it just me, or did that voice that said "Why shouldn't I just kill you?" sound a bit like Alan Rickman (a.k.a. Snape)?


----------



## Banhammer (May 7, 2011)

for all of those who didn't catch it
by 20:45
The sonic screw driver

Worked on wood.


----------



## emROARS (May 7, 2011)

Akatsuki no Tenshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



They _were_ going to make a scene when he was placed in the zero room in the TARDIS but it was too expensive

bbc...






Banhammer said:


> for all of those who didn't catch it
> by 20:45
> The sonic screw driver
> 
> Worked on wood.



I KNOW I WAS THINKING WTF


----------



## Banhammer (May 7, 2011)

WHAT IS THIS TRAVESTY?

alos what was the point of throwing the treasure away to the water?
you know
SINCE THE WATER IS STILL THERE IN SAME PLACE


And if you can't get up on the deck while the water is still

THEN DON'T GO TO THE DECK WHILE THE WATER IS STILL TO LOOK AT STARS


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, is the woman in the sliding window River?

I'm halfway throught it and this mirror thing is reminding me of Family of Blood.


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2011)

IT didnt work on wood, there was a little metal latch which moved.


----------



## Tyrael (May 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> THEN DON'T GO TO THE DECK WHILE THE WATER IS STILL TO LOOK AT STARS



*Spoiler*: __ 




This point is forgiveable, tbh - neither the Dr nor the captain were marked, so they were both safe.


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 7, 2011)

Reading this page after an episode with all of the spoilers . . .



I have her voice in my head with every one of your posts.


----------



## Velocity (May 7, 2011)

So... Since, as per Doctor Who tradition, that episode revealed a few things that would become important later on...


*Spoiler*: __ 



There are two parallel universes, one where Amy is pregnant and one where she isn't. The main universe was split into two by the Pandorica, leaving one universe that continued as we've seen and another where the TARDIS never exploded and thus the Doctor never closed the Cracks. Amy is pregnant in the other universe, but not this one, which explains the weird midwife that appears through the windows - it's a by-product of the link between the two Amy's, which also somehow explains that the Time Lord kid is actually from 200 years in the future (like the other Doctor was) and is indeed Amy's daughter that has already regenerated a few times.


----------



## arc (May 7, 2011)

^... and here was I about to proudly suggest that window woman was peering in from another dimension similarly to siren.

Clearly I'm only a padawan


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2011)

My head just exploded, reminds me of Fringe

Okay loved the episode, pretty much your run of the mill DW ep really. However how many fake outs do we need? Please can we have Rory not half die again?

Next week looks like the game changer we've all been waiting for tho.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 8, 2011)

I really liked...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The alien bogeys scene.  Very original.


----------



## Bart (May 8, 2011)

Brilliant episode :3

One thing I hope someone can answer:


*Spoiler*: __ 



What are the entire crew doing at the very end of the episode?


----------



## Tyrael (May 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Going off as space pirates, to sale the seas of space, forever plundering and terrorising! Yar!




Do we still need spoilers tags?


----------



## Bart (May 8, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arraghh! Yar!

Thanks :WOW


----------



## masamune1 (May 8, 2011)

Akatsuki no Tenshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It was actually Michael Sheen.

And no, I didn't hear any Rickman in his voice.






Winny said:


> So... Since, as per Doctor Who tradition, that episode revealed a few things that would become important later on...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The cracks appeared _because_ the TARDIS exploded. The universe where it _didn't_ is the one they are all in right now, which was created by Amy. The one where it _did_ explode doesn't exist anymore- because, well, the TARDIS exploded, destroying everything.

I dont recall anything that suggested that the girl was from 200 years in the future, and that woudn't matter much in a show about time travel. I think its more to do with the fact that she is a Time Lord _period,_ and the possibility that whether she becomes pregnant could go either way. That, or Amy's going to create the baby like she did with the universe.

I'm starting to wonder if its going to turn out that this all a dream (made real) and Amy is actually in a lab somewhere.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 8, 2011)

^

*Spoiler*: __ 



I sure as hell hope it's not a dream made by Amy, they already used something similar with her and the Pandorica. They need to do something different.






Bart said:


> Brilliant episode :3
> 
> One thing I hope someone can answer:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Becoming the first humans to go to space.

The first humans in space were pirate


----------



## Kelsey (May 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _manry tears, almost_ 



 I nearly fucking bawled when Rory wouldn't come back to life, I was sat with my mum and grandma and was on the brink of tears, that would of been some embarrassing manry tears . 
But overall loved the episode, the whole Siren is a nurse thing was a really interesting conclusion to what she was doing. 



Can't wait for next weeks .


----------



## Parallax (May 8, 2011)

I liked the episode well enough, but I can't wait for next week.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 8, 2011)

> Also, apparently Rory is Kenny now. That's four times now he's "died", by my count.


1. 'died' in Amy's choice
2. Srsly died in the Sirulian episode (oh and erased from existence for good measure)
3. Off screen death in Big Bang: 'The lone legion was never seen again' (I count that)
4. 'killed' at start of day of moon
5. dead for a bit this episode

I really hope he meets Jack one day so they can compare 'deaths'


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 8, 2011)

anyone got a link to watch it? i missed it


----------



## Mintaka (May 8, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Also, apparently Rory is Kenny now. That's four times now he's "died", by my count.


I seriously was hoping someone would have just screamed OH MY GOD THEY KILLED RORY!!


----------



## Velocity (May 8, 2011)

Nova said:


> anyone got a link to watch it? i missed it



If you were British, you could watch it on the BBC iPlayer.


----------



## FeiHong (May 8, 2011)

Does anyone know what River Song said towards the end of episode 2?
what she said to Rory...


----------



## Satsuki (May 8, 2011)

My cousin and I were talking, about how South Park had a 'Dalek' and how Rory is the new 'Kenny'....even more mindfucking.


----------



## Bioness (May 9, 2011)

Amazing episode


----------



## Banhammer (May 9, 2011)

Rory Vs Jack Harkness playing russian roullete.
Rory wins.


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 9, 2011)

Then Jack comes back to life


----------



## Sin (May 10, 2011)

Did I miss it, or did they never address how one of the crew members just disappeared?

There were two pirates with Rory and Amy, the one the little kid cut, he just kind of, wasn't there anymore.


----------



## Tyrael (May 10, 2011)

Sin said:


> Did I miss it, or did they never address how one of the crew members just disappeared?
> 
> There were two pirates with Rory and Amy, the one the little kid cut, he just kind of, wasn't there anymore.



I noticed that too - they probably cut the rest of his screen-time. You are right that it made no sense for him to disappear, but the pirates were so poorly written that I was glad to see the back of them.


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> Then Jack comes back to life





Banhammer said:


> Rory Vs Jack Harkness playing russian roullete *with a fully loaded gun*.
> Jack goes second. Rory wins.



Fixed for you.


----------



## arc (May 10, 2011)

The Rory dieing thing is starting to look like a pattern.


----------



## Bioness (May 10, 2011)

Just saw the episodes "The Stolen Earth" and "Journey's End" and am just in a mind orgasm over it


----------



## Sanity Check (May 10, 2011)

Looking forwards to Neil Gaiman writing the next episode...


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 10, 2011)

I wonder

1) How many more times he'll die?
2) How many more deaths until he lampshades it?

Also I saw a bit on CBBC when I was flipping through the channels

They'd run a contest to design the control panel for a new TARDIS to be seen in the next episode.

This girl had won and they were showing the behind the scenes.

They also showed a scene with the Doctor and the Time Lady character flying it.

Next weeks episode looks to be holy fucking amazing.


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2011)

> There were two pirates with Rory and Amy, the one the little kid cut, he just kind of, wasn't there anymore.



Edited out probably.


----------



## Bart (May 11, 2011)

Did anyone catch _The Hand of Fear_ episodes yesterday on BBC Three? :WOW


----------



## T.D.A (May 11, 2011)

The latest episode was kinda crap, always at least 1 in every series.


----------



## Velocity (May 11, 2011)

Sin said:


> Did I miss it, or did they never address how one of the crew members just disappeared?
> 
> There were two pirates with Rory and Amy, the one the little kid cut, he just kind of, wasn't there anymore.



Until he reappeared on the actual spaceship, I had assumed there was another Crack and he had fallen into it since nobody seemed to notice he disappeared. But that isn't likely. So I simply reckon he was off-screen'd by whatsherface.


----------



## FeiHong (May 13, 2011)

FeiHong said:


> Does anyone know what River Song said towards the end of episode 2?
> what she said to Rory...



So no one?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 14, 2011)

You mean after her little spinning rampage? "Love a tomb."


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 14, 2011)

I predict that Rory will die in the upcoming episode.


----------



## Velocity (May 14, 2011)

Less'n five hours t'go!


----------



## emROARS (May 14, 2011)

Winny said:


> Less'n five hours t'go!


----------



## Corran (May 14, 2011)

I'll be asleep... But when I wake up I will download it and watch it on my big tele  Its my usual Sunday morning tradition


----------



## emROARS (May 14, 2011)

two and a half


----------



## Sanity Check (May 14, 2011)

Alrite.  Let's see what Neil Gaiman can do with the TARDIS of love.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 14, 2011)

I want Rory to die every episode from now on.

2 hours left


----------



## emROARS (May 14, 2011)

I just found out it starts at half six today. 

damn eurovision ;_;


----------



## sel (May 14, 2011)

Oo, that means it's on now? I'll wait a while before I can iplayer it. The fact that it's raining here definitely enhances the Dr. Who watching mood.

In other news, you guys here seen this? I know it's a bit old but only came across it today


----------



## emROARS (May 14, 2011)

it's on in 10 minutes, they pushed it back half an hour.



and as stated, iplayer shows it live.


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2011)

Its time


----------



## emROARS (May 14, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG OMG THEORIES WERE CORRECT OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 14, 2011)

What channel Doctor Who airs on, anyway? Any chance I will find it on Keyhole or something?


----------



## sel (May 14, 2011)

emROARS said:


> it's on in 10 minutes, they pushed it back half an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> and as stated, iplayer shows it live.



Ah right

Anyway, I'll wait until it's dark :3


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2011)

Wow this episode. Just fucking wow


----------



## masamune1 (May 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't believe the pretty one really did die again.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rory Death Count +2

(Aged to death, dead on the floor next to Ood)

I squee'd when he died again. Its really getting fun seeing him die so much. 

But adawwable episode.


----------



## masamune1 (May 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wanted to write the episode that was set mostly on the TARDIS....

And I thought of the idea that the TARDIS driving the Doctor rather than the Doctor driving the TARDIS.

And I feel like finding Nei Gaiman and _bashing his theiving head in for this!_


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 14, 2011)

Btw, this gives a new perspective on that episode Turn Left.

Particularly the whole 'The Tardis is dying' part.


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2011)

damn it, PORTUGAL WHY U NO BBC


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 14, 2011)

emROARS said:


> just...wow.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




x

Fitting really, that they called her repeatedly a Mad Woman. What with the Doctor being a Mad Man with a box.


----------



## emROARS (May 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've always thought of her as a being instead of a mechanical thing anyway. Just because she has no body doesn't mean she's not alive. :33


----------



## Huntress (May 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



okay usually i kind of loathe any pairing stuff but tardisXdoctor forever! Poor doctor and tardis though, always together yet constantly apart too (except for todays episode). they match perfectly.
i wonder if this will effect the doctor and rivers relationship.

LOL @ rory dying. u guys were right 

But that scene, with rory and amy, was creepy. I always thought their relationship was weird and this made me think it even more.
Amy thinks that rory secretly hates her or something?

And damn it!! the ood was just fodder >.< i really thought they would be adressing those loose ends from tennants time.

Oh and how the hell could they not get "the only water in the forest is the river" !!! come on...


----------



## Felt (May 14, 2011)

Brilliant episode.  I don't think it was as good as episodes 1 & 2, but I still really really enjoyed it.  The TARDIS is damn fine too.


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2011)

That last scene with the tardis and the doctor was very powerful.


----------



## emROARS (May 14, 2011)

Vault said:


> That last scene with the tardis and the doctor was very powerful.



;_______________________;

I loved the bit when she was trying to convince him she was the tardis


*Spoiler*: __ 




*"A type 40 tardis, I already was a museum piece when you were young...and the first time you touched my console you said-"*

"I said you were the most beautiful thing I had ever known."

*"...Then you stole me...and I stole you."*

"I borrowed you."

*"Borrowing implies the eventual intention of returning the thing that was taken, ah! What makes you think I was ever give you back?"*

...

"You're the TARDIS?"

*"Yes."*

"_MY_ TARDIS?"

*"My Doctor."*





TARDIS x Doctor forever...literally. It's so canon it's not even funny...


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He dies again? Again? Twice? This is like a running joke now.

"the only water in the forest is the river"

Nice little line.

The question is, does it really refer to River Song and the forest of the dead?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Can we save the Rory death count for when he actually dies? It happens enough to not include illusions.


----------



## Mintaka (May 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I love how she called him my thief.

I kind of suspected this was going to happen but I was a little peeved at the time lord distress signals.  Also if that thing is a giant tardis junkyard why has noone else gone there to steal things?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 14, 2011)

I think Rory death count includes any time he's seen on camera as being dead.

Even if it doesn't stick like say last episode.

Illusions count too.

Otherwise first Rory death wouldn't count.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 14, 2011)

Stream links..

more

Disdain & Fear Trailer


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 14, 2011)

STOP UNDERMINING MY PIMPING PROJECT YOU ASS


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You still need sufficient energy to make a tardis work, not to mention travelling outside of the universe which seems like a bitch to do.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> STOP UNDERMINING MY PIMPING PROJECT YOU ASS



What pimping project?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 14, 2011)

Sig.

RIGHT.

THERE.....................................VVVVVVVVV


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2011)

See his sig...you ass.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 14, 2011)

I don't have access.

*edit*...  Anyway, educate me or stfu.  I have no clue wtf you're talking about.


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 14, 2011)

No reason to freak out. I didn't even know what a pimping project was until 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2011)

anyone who wasn't paying atention, Rory died.

Again


----------



## emROARS (May 14, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...


*Spoiler*: __ 



because no one can get there?

The TARDIS is a 11th dimention ship. She is the only ship that can travel through time and space.


----------



## masamune1 (May 14, 2011)

They don't know about it. Thats all. Even The Doctor didn't know about it.

*EDIT*- I've spoiled nothing.


----------



## emROARS (May 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Sig.
> 
> RIGHT.
> 
> THERE.....................................VVVVVVVVV



I CAN'T GET ON THE FUCKING PAGE YOU BLEEDING DRIP.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2011)

The actor who played the TARDIS reminded me of Helena Bohem Carter.


----------



## emROARS (May 14, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> The actor who played the TARDIS reminded me of Helena Bohem Carter.



She does a bit doesn't she? I think it's her hair though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 14, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I CAN'T GET ON THE FUCKING PAGE YOU BLEEDING DRIP.


User CP -> Groups -> Trading Post Members

Its like I have to hand walk people around the forum. Honestly!


Black Wraith said:


> The actor who played the TARDIS reminded me of Helena Bohem Carter.


I thought the same.

Very everything of Tim Burtons she is in like.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2011)

Also, has anyone here ever read the Animorphs books?

This eps story reminded me about one the books in the series with the House.


----------



## emROARS (May 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> User CP -> Groups -> Trading Post Members
> 
> Its like I have to hand walk people around the forum. Honestly!
> 
> ...



wait what?

I thought it was usergroups. 

*had tried to get into the user group for months now*

Oh ffs.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2011)

And am I the only one that  d at myself when the TARDIS shouted at the Dr for pushing the door instead of pulling it like it says on the door and just then realised it?


----------



## sel (May 14, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> The actor who played the TARDIS reminded me of Helena Bohem Carter.



Likewise.

Also, was I the only one to giggle at all the innuendo from Tardis lady? All that about the doctor _touching her console_ and _opening her doors_.

Come on, it can't have been just me.


----------



## emROARS (May 14, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> And am I the only one that  d at myself when the TARDIS shouted at the Dr for pushing the door instead of pulling it like it says on the door and just then realised it?



I have NEVER realised that until now. 

And yes Sel, you have a _dirty, dirty_ mind.


----------



## Tyrael (May 14, 2011)

Gaiman doesn't disappoint. Very nice episode. If it were not for the Impossible Astronaut being the series starter, it would certainly be a series stealer.

Three out of the four episodes we've had so far would all have been the stand-out episodes in other series. Whilst I'm not sure that the quality will continue to be quite so high, it sets quite some bar.

Also, bunkbeds are cool.


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2011)

Wait, I didn't understand what happened to her after she kills the House....


----------



## emROARS (May 14, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Wait, I didn't understand what happened to her after she kills the House....



She most likely went back to how she was before.


----------



## T.D.A (May 14, 2011)

Gaiman will probably replace Moffat.


----------



## masamune1 (May 14, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> And am I the only one that  d at myself when the TARDIS shouted at the Dr for pushing the door instead of pulling it like it says on the door and just then realised it?



Well, its her fault. Those doors clearly open the wrong way, and thats just how the Doctor found it.



Banhammer said:


> Wait, I didn't understand what happened to her after she kills the House....



She's back inside. And The Doctor is back inside her....


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2011)




----------



## sel (May 14, 2011)

> And yes Sel, you have a dirty, dirty mind.



As I feared


----------



## Kanali (May 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Am I the only one interested in "The Corsair"?


----------



## emROARS (May 14, 2011)

Kanali said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one interested in "The Corsair"?



I am too, he seemed pretty badass considering the meaning of his name.


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2011)

Well, I'm guessing the Corsair is like the Master, time War Chief, the Raini, The Monk, The Valleyard, and so on


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 14, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> The actor who played the TARDIS reminded me of Helena Bohem Carter.



I am an American, but I got that vibe from her as well during the previews, like she was channeling bellatrix lestrange with the clothing.

Also, does this seem like a stand alone episode, or does it mean a gamechanger in that it will be referenced again in later episodes?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 14, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> I am an American, but I got that vibe from her as well during the previews, like she was channeling bellatrix lestrange with the clothing.
> 
> Also, does this seem like a stand alone episode, or does it mean a gamechanger in that it will be referenced again in later episodes?



This definitely has some parts that are going to be referenced later.


----------



## Disquiet (May 14, 2011)

Speaking as someone who doesn't really like Who all that much, I feel I should mention that last night's episode was damned enjoyable and also by far the greatest episode for quite a while.  Enjoyable enough to make me post in this Who thread I've been avoiding.

I'm disappointed that the House wasn't played by Hugh Laurie though


----------



## Velocity (May 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Neil Gaiman is clearly a genius when it comes to pointing things out about the TARDIS, especially with her relationship to the Doctor. My favourite part had to be where the TARDIS finally got to say "Hello", since you normally would've expected "Goodbye" or "I love you". Aside from that, seeing the old TARDIS interior was awesome and this also marked the first time Eleventh mentions what he did to the Time Lords (the whole forgiveness thing was cute, too).

I absolutely loved the whole Doctor x TARDIS thing - I've got a new OTP, damnit!


----------



## Corran (May 14, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I don't think it will effect it, especially since the TARDIS seems to like River by sending her msgs and phonecalls 

What loose ends are there for the ood? They got freed, not much else to say there really.


----------



## Satsuki (May 14, 2011)

Just saw Black Spot and Doctor's Wife. The newest was amazing. Like holy shit.


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 14, 2011)

Honestly it didn't wow me.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 14, 2011)

I finished watching tonight's episode ("The Doctor's Wife") on BBC America. I thought the episode was good. I thought it was cool how the TARDIS took a physical form and help out the Doctor.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 14, 2011)

just seen both the episodes had to catch up from last week



i fuckin love it

doctor who got a section? fuck yes! too many good things for 1 day to find out


----------



## Satsuki (May 14, 2011)

Oh, and in the Black Spot, that woman Amy saw when she was asleep, I think I saw her on the preview for next week. ;o Or someone who looked like her.

Moffat you mindfucker.


----------



## Stalin (May 14, 2011)

So, The Doctor x TARDIS? A canon crack pairing?


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2011)

I have to admit, this certainly did _feel_ like a Neil Gaiman story, the whole bit at the end feels like it could have been a stand alone story in Sandman.


----------



## Satsuki (May 14, 2011)

It is not crack, it is one hundred percent canon.






















Oh my God they had like something probably from the confidential where Matt said the humanized TARDIS totally turned the Doctor on. So awkward with my mum in the room but that made it even funnier.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2011)

Honestly it all makes perfect sense and I defy anyone to come up with a reason why she isn't 

I mean it IS true, companions come and go, but they're always together.  Companions to the end.


----------



## Corran (May 14, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Oh, and in the Black Spot, that woman Amy saw when she was asleep, I think I saw her on the preview for next week. ;o Or someone who looked like her.
> 
> Moffat you mindfucker.



Was also in episode two


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 14, 2011)

so, the chick from the ship looking in on amy, reappears and makes their entrance next episode?

dude its like she is on the outside looking in, so Brilliant!


----------



## Satsuki (May 14, 2011)

Corran said:


> Was also in episode two



Oh FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF I did not even notice dfdkur9ufigjgfkfg
Moffat. ALWAYS mindfucking with us.





> I mean it IS true, companions come and go, but they're always together. Companions to the end.


They're tied with AmyRory for otp


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2011)

> But that scene, with rory and amy, was creepy. I always thought their relationship was weird and this made me think it even more.
> Amy thinks that rory secretly hates her or something?



Nicely picked up. I thought the same thing, she looked so afraid of him, especially about him waiting for her, interesting how House knew this about her.

Anyway loved the episode, really top notch DW ep. And yes the emo Doctor is dead, he doesn't cry at the mere mention of the Timelords and now realises he's not fucking alone forever, he has his trusty Tardis.

Aloso they killed Kenny, I laughed out loud when I realised they had done it again. I swear it's like a recurring joke now.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 14, 2011)

Move over River, Sexy is a much better partner for The Doctor.


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2011)

Because River and the Doctor just seems forced.

Also this new series is a FU to all those that said Amy was crap and that the Series had no emotion in it anymore.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 14, 2011)

It's true they really really do.


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 15, 2011)

Definitely the same woman that slid the crack open in the door from episode 2 and Amy's dream.


----------



## Parallax (May 15, 2011)

Great episode what a standout


----------



## Sanity Check (May 15, 2011)

Kanali said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one interested in "The Corsair"?




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's dead?  His forearm was connected to hodgepodge parts man's body.  The distinctive ring shaped tattoo was visible on it...


----------



## Omolara (May 15, 2011)

Anybody got a ddl?


----------



## Corran (May 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Also this new series is a FU to all those that said Amy was crap and that the Series had no emotion in it anymore.



Here are the two ways to get emotions out of Amy:

1. Kill Rory.

2. Kill the Doctor.


----------



## emROARS (May 15, 2011)

Stalin said:


> So, The Doctor x TARDIS? A canon crack pairing?



it's more canon than riverxdoctor actually since it was hinted at a lot during classic who, especially during Tom's reign. 



I've always thought riverxdoctor was onesided anyway, a girls dream.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2011)

> Here are the two ways to get emotions out of Amy:
> 
> 1. Kill Rory.
> 
> 2. Kill the Doctor.



Well she's not gonna cry about anything for no reason, she's still been alot more emotional than normal.

Unless I missed it did the eye patch make her appearance?


----------



## Huntress (May 15, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> Also, does this seem like a stand alone episode, or does it mean a gamechanger in that it will be referenced again in later episodes?



Im pretty certain parts will be referenced in later episodes. In the Confidential, Gaiman and Moffat mentioned that they are pretty good friends, so Im sure they would bounce off each others ideas and stuff.



Corran said:


> What loose ends are there for the ood? They got freed, not much else to say there really.



In the episode The Waters of Mars, when the doctor went all "screw the rules" and brought that woman back who was supposed to die at the base, but she committed suicide instead. After she died and the doc was being emo, an ood just randomly appeared and said something like "dude u fucked up and now shits gonna happen". And before, when he was on their planet, they said some sort of mysterious cryptic message with sinister undertones (cant remmeber what they said exactly) and it was implied that they knew something.
Im not talking about the "your song is comming to an end" thing, cause that was obviously the regeneration thing, ill see if i can find the clips.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2011)

I think RTD tied up most of the loose ends with the Ood. I have never seen Moffat even reference the Ood, Gaiman only brought it back because he didn't want the BBC to spend more money than they already were.


----------



## Parallax (May 15, 2011)

yeah I think that might be the case.

As someone who is pretty familiar with Gaiman's work this definitely has the feel of one of his stories.  I wouldn't be surprised if he had written this as a standalone Sandman story.


----------



## Sin (May 15, 2011)

I have no idea how the rest of the season is going to measure up to the first 4 episodes.

I mean, my god.


----------



## Parallax (May 15, 2011)

it will, that's the best part


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 15, 2011)

Place yours bets now! Is Rory going to die next episode?!


----------



## Piekage (May 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Nicely picked up. I thought the same thing, she looked so afraid of him, especially about him waiting for her, interesting how House knew this about her.



I thought it was because House was using the TARDIS, which is telepathic and stuff.

Doctor/TARDIS = OTP 4 life.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2011)

^I thought that too, but I wonder why House liked her so much.

I sincerely hope it continues to get better or stays to this quality, no Surillian two parters this time please Moffat.


----------



## masamune1 (May 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> ^I thought that too, but I wonder why House liked her so much.
> 
> I sincerely hope it continues to get better or stays to this quality, no Surillian two parters this time please Moffat.



The next 4 episodes are two-parters.

Though theres only 3 episodes left....


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2011)

I don't mind two parters, just not so insignificant ones when they're suppoused to be highlights. Anyway from what I've read the next 4 eps link in with each other.


----------



## emROARS (May 15, 2011)

Piekage said:


> I thought it was because House was using the TARDIS, which is telepathic and stuff.
> 
> Doctor/TARDIS = OTP 4 life.



All she needs is a 4d body. 

And supposedly the next episodes tie in with the second doctor era, similar to how the silurian's tied in with the 3rd doctor.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2011)

Forgot to mention there were so many gems of dialogue in the last bed, “Bunk beds are cool. A bed with a ladder. You can't beat that". I completely agree Doctor.


----------



## arc (May 15, 2011)

Can't wait to find out the meaning of Rory's dying streak. his second death of this ep was weirder- he went around the corner and mentioned bumping his head, luring amy round the corner, but he was also on the ground next to her... who couldn't see him, so how much was that house messing with her?

Maybe he's supposed to be dead, and the universe keeps trying to fix that, but Amy is unconsciously interfering or something. Add to my thought jumble the baby who both exists and doesn't exist, the two planes verging on each other from the pirate episode and the woman who keeps opening windows and looking in... I can't be assed to try and make a coherent hypothesis out of any of that.


----------



## Alpha (May 15, 2011)

Is it me or did they make out the tardis to be abit of a horny, not complaining just rather imposing. But great episode nonetheless. So is that kid the one we saw from the first two episodes the doctors daughter? His second kid? This series has been quite good so far, prefer david tennant but matt smith is doing well to be fair to the lad.


----------



## emROARS (May 15, 2011)

Eyeshield 21 said:


> Is it me or did they make out the tardis to be abit of a horny, not complaining just rather imposing. But great episode nonetheless. So is that kid the one we saw from the first two episodes the doctors daughter? His second kid? This series has been quite good so far, prefer david tennant but matt smith is doing well to be fair to the lad.



The thing is, she's assimilated alot of info from the doctor himself...which means...



I might be making a fanmix, depending on if I can by tonight. :3


----------



## Kelsey (May 15, 2011)

Tardis x Doctor.
Tardis tops .

The Doctor totally wanks over the Tardis. Hence "sexy" and "old girl" is what he says during special times~


----------



## emROARS (May 15, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Tardis x Doctor.
> Tardis tops .
> 
> The Doctor totally wanks over the Tardis. Hence "sexy" and "old girl" is what he says during special times~



Kels supporting a HET pairing? 

Anyway, I imagine he did find her hot, even in the confidential he said that the doctor would be confused blah blah and a little turned on.

I was like.


----------



## Kelsey (May 15, 2011)

TarDoc is just unavoidable.

Though I like DocRor


----------



## Velocity (May 15, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> TarDoc is just unavoidable.
> 
> Though I like DocRor



The actual name for the pairing is DocTar.


----------



## Kelsey (May 15, 2011)

I think Tardis tops so mines TarDoc


----------



## Satsuki (May 15, 2011)

Tardis definitely tops, I mean, it's bigger...on the inside.

I'm sad there are only three episodes left, but I do like knowing I get more Who later this year.


----------



## Alpha (May 15, 2011)

emROARS said:


> The thing is, she's assimilated alot of info from the doctor himself...which means...
> 
> 
> 
> I might be making a fanmix, depending on if I can by tonight. :3



Yeah true, in the X rated version, Doc actually bent her over whilst making the makeshift tardis and they went at it.

Fanmix could potentially be amazing.



Kelsey said:


> Tardis x Doctor.
> Tardis tops .
> 
> The Doctor totally wanks over the Tardis. Hence "sexy" and "old girl" is what he says during special times~



This post is just amazing. Brilliant.


----------



## Satsuki (May 15, 2011)

> Yeah true, in the X rated version, Doc actually bent her over whilst making the makeshift tardis and they went at it.


OH MY GOD  I forgot there was a Doctor Who porno out there


----------



## Gaiash (May 15, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Tardis x Doctor.
> Tardis tops .


Bunk beds are cool.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 15, 2011)

Did I misunderstand the part where it was implied a 'timelord' other than Dr. Who, was still alive?  (It was suggested by woman TARDIS saying something similar to..  "I shouldn't have lied to (House) him and told him this was the last timelord, then he wouldn't have stolen the TARDIS.."


----------



## emROARS (May 15, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Did I misunderstand the part where it was implied a 'timelord' other than Dr. Who, was still alive?  (It was suggested by woman TARDIS saying something similar to..  "I shouldn't have lied to (House) him and told him this was the last timelord, then he wouldn't have stolen the TARDIS.."



No he was just going to lie to him to try and get out of the situation.

All those cubes


----------



## Tyrael (May 16, 2011)

Bottled distress calls, no?


----------



## Corran (May 16, 2011)

Thought I'd try out my new creation here first


----------



## Tyrael (May 16, 2011)

That sig. is very cool.


----------



## Corran (May 16, 2011)

Thankyou


----------



## Kelsey (May 16, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Bunk beds are cool.



That was adorable when he said that .


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2011)

I wish we could have had  "Bad Wolf" reference


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Bunk beds are cool.



it's like a bed, with a stair on it!


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2011)

I was actually expecting a Bad Wolf reference in The Doctor's Wife, sort of skimmed over it. Well there's some Rose reference coming soon according to Moffat.


----------



## Bioness (May 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 






Killed by this scary old woman (Amy?s Choice)
Blown up in dream TARDIS (Amy?s Choice)
Swallowed by crack (Cold Blood) 
Killed in the explosion of the Universe (The Big Bang)
Shot by Canton Everett Delaware III (Day of the Moon)
Drowned (Curse of the Black Spot)
Death as a crazy hobo wandering the Death Star-like halls of the TARDIS (The Doctor?s Wife)
Killed by Nephew the Ood (he was dead for like, 30 seconds, but it counts!) (The Doctor?s Wife)


----------



## masamune1 (May 16, 2011)

Nephew never killed him; never even pretend killed him. He just knocked him down or something.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 16, 2011)

Maybe I'm twisted, but my favourite scene wasn't actually any of the ones between Doc and Tardis (although I certainly liked them). My favourite scene was the one where the antagonist was messing with Amy's head. The drastic change for Old Rory's personality was great, the way he suddenly lunged at her, furious and unhinged. The other scene was even better, when she found that 'corpse' and the hateful scrawling on the walls, as if she had become an obsession over the years, the only thing sustaining him until death. Quite horrible and yet interesting.


----------



## Tyrael (May 16, 2011)

I agree, actually. Pity it was undercut by the Doctor and Idris's exchanges. Both were very nice, but parellelling them both served to undercut both scenes. One of the few complaints I have, really.



masamune1 said:


> Nephew never killed him; never even pretend killed him. He just knocked him down or something.



Indeed - it's beyond me why people are counting that as a death.


----------



## arc (May 16, 2011)

^^ I loved those scenes too. so creepy.

^well if you look carefully during that scene, while Rory is talking about bumping his head and telling amy to come around the corner, if you looked down he's also at her feet, looking like someone brained him. She doesn't notice. It's kinda weird.


----------



## Tyrael (May 16, 2011)

Sure, he looks like he's been knocked unconcious. Not dead though.


----------



## Bioness (May 16, 2011)

I just copied and pasted that neat little chart, don't blame me


----------



## emROARS (May 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I was actually expecting a Bad Wolf reference in The Doctor's Wife, sort of skimmed over it. Well there's some Rose reference coming soon according to Moffat.



I want her over and done with.

...please 

They never mention the _other_ companions like Donna, Ace, Jamie hell even Romana is never mentioned.


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2011)

> I want her over and done with.



Moffat doesn't really like her but with RTD making her the Doctor's soulmate an all I think he's been forced by the whiny fans to include her. He doesn't want to come across as forgetting RTD's era.


----------



## emROARS (May 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Moffat doesn't really like her but with RTD making her the Doctor's *soulmate* an all I think he's been forced by the whiny fans to include her. He doesn't want to come across as forgetting RTD's era.



hahaha no.

She was a wingy chav. end of.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 16, 2011)

The scene where the Dr has alien snot on his hand & wipes it on the pretty girls shoulder is still the highlight of the season for me.  

Excellent stuff to watch when you're working out and don't want to think about how boring and repetitive what you're doing is...


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Moffat doesn't really like her but with RTD making her the Doctor's soulmate an all I think he's been forced by the whiny fans to include her. *He doesn't want to come across as forgetting RTD's era*.



Could of fooled me


----------



## Shade (May 17, 2011)

I'm glad it was a bit of a clean break from RTD's era, it means new fans can jump in and experience the show without having to watch 4 or a shitload more seasons.


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2011)

It has been a really good clean break, but callbacks don't hurt since they are good for fans who have stuck with it. One liners here and there are nice and go by pretty quick with the speed Matt talks


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2011)

Bioness said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're forgetting death by museum fire.


----------



## tashtin (May 17, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> you're forgetting death by museum fire.



he didn't die, he disappeared (or went into hiding)


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2011)

^Amy cried, it counts.

But it was another fake out to try and trick the viewer for a few seconds.


----------



## tashtin (May 17, 2011)

Corran said:


> ^Amy cried, it counts.
> 
> But it was another fake out to try and trick the viewer for a few seconds.



wasn't amy crying at the realisation of rory having waited for 2000+ years all alone as her sole protector? 

thats how I interpreted it


----------



## Tyrael (May 17, 2011)

It was definitely trying to make the audience believe Rory died.


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2011)

Yeah especially the Doctor saying "Stay away from fire, you are made of plastic" and the last the world knew of Rory he was in a big fucking fire  I still don't know how he came out of that unscathed


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2011)

Moffat still needs to explain why Amy doesn't remember the events of S4 finale, I mean it's hard to forget the invasion of the Daleks.


----------



## Velocity (May 17, 2011)

He wasn't killed by Canton. We also know he wasn't killed in the museum fire, since he was masquerading as a security officer in the new museum. He _has_ died a lot, but not as much as people make out.


----------



## Kanali (May 17, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Moffat still needs to explain why Amy doesn't remember the events of S4 finale, I mean it's hard to forget the invasion of the Daleks.



If I remember correctly it was because the cracks had deleted it from existence.


----------



## Parallax (May 17, 2011)

Yeah who cares?  That was like three years ago let's move on now


----------



## Bioness (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Tyrael (May 17, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Moffat still needs to explain why Amy doesn't remember the events of S4 finale, I mean it's hard to forget the invasion of the Daleks.



As Kanali said, I'm pretty sure it was the cracks.


----------



## masamune1 (May 17, 2011)

The next episode is on at 6:45.

Later and later it gets.


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2011)

That's the doctor's explanation. I still believe something is up with Amy and Legworth, there were no Ducks in the pond!!


----------



## masamune1 (May 17, 2011)

The cracks killed the ducks.


----------



## Kelsey (May 17, 2011)

I came hard .


----------



## emROARS (May 17, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> The next episode is on at 6:45.
> 
> Later and later it gets.



Less and less child friendly? 

I think I like. 

------------------------------



I used this to help me realise it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



think of the Tardis concept as a giant cosmic Hamsterball..I know, I know it sounds silly.. but wait there is more.. 

okay so you have this hamsterball ( a plastic ball that a hamster can roll around your flat safely in) inside the hamster ball is the hamster.. which is the tardis time travel machine or time travel capsule as it is commonly referred to..

so this TTC is the hamster..it's little feet are what make the machine/ball move..

now, let's say that when the hamster moves and runs the ball moves around him, which in tern gains traction and moves him around the living room floor..the tardis does the same, only the ball moves around the ship which is actually warping space and thus the machine moves within that field..now this travel is very slow..compared to being in the time vortex..

so now, lets take our cosmic hamster ball and place it on a super speed set of train tracks that run inside the ball.. these tracks represent the vortex..so when the hamster moves his ball, the ball is connceted to the train tracks and thus moves extremely fast even though the hamster is running at the same speed it did on the carpet floor previously..

now the Tardis is basically the same in principle.. the warp drive engines modify the space around the outside of the capsule and move the box about the cosmos, even allowing the ship to defy gravity and fly inside the earth's atmosphere..much like a starship.. only the power and warp field eminating from the machine is coming from a folded pocket of space, or an artificially generated relative dimension..

*what is a relative dimension? *well in a nutshell, if you took 2 black holes, and could control them, and then took a section of space, bent it around into a bubble, and set the opening within the bubble to a mapped entry way in normal space, you would then have a relative dimension.. artificially generated by a copy of the eye of harmony, which is a nucleus of a black hole.. or singularity..this bubble is part space, and then also is not in normal space..it is a small opening that is tied to a pocket dimension..being relative to our reality is because it is tied to the interface doorway..and exists as the same object..

then inside this dimension you grow from living metal (validium) a massive time travel ship, which sports anti gravity generators and warp engines, all surrounded by a shell with the portal set within the ship..that is a tardis.

the ship's engines are also tied via a space time event to the universe sized wormhole known as the time vortex..which are the train tacks the ship can run on..in normal space the warp engines are used, while in the vortex both the warp engines and the reverse gravitational generators are used to move the ship around..

*what is the time vortex and how can you traverse time with it?* this is pretty easy to describe.. basically time and space are tied together.. the faster you accelerate from the earth, the slower time gets for you, and the earth keeps on revolving, effectively you travel into the future, if you were to turn around get back to earth you would notice hundreds of years had passed, though only 10 or so for you..

now imagine you accelerate past the earth super fast, then jump immediately into a wormhole, and end up back at the earth at the exact time in the future you desired.. you just tardis traveled into the future!

now time traveling into the past is a bit different.. you see, the universe is so vast, so you would have to go to the other side first..from there the light just hitting you is from earth's distant past.. so jumping into the time vortex, and zooming to the earth to arrive just as that light was leaving, is how you can travel backwards in time.. this is done by flight through the time vortex, and effectively jumping lanes to get back to earth faster then time and light are accelerating away..

most of this can be explained by watching the series, "into the wormhole hosted by morgan freeman," the episode entitled is time travel possible?
watch it, and learn..basically the time lords figured out that the universe is stationary.. so in order to make time travel possible, you would need to have a worm hole that looped around and around like a "vortex" from one end of the universe to the other..

this was done using a probe and a wormhole held open by the eye of harmony, and flooded with dark matter to keep it open.. the energy cost was sooo great that the time tunnel was only big enoough for a small ship to fly in.. but it would take massive engines to generate the speeds necessary for travel within the tunnel.. hence the invention of the tardis... massive ship, and engines in a small box, able to traverse the time vortex safely..

*what is the vortex manipulator? *basically it is a teleportation system invented by the time agency, a human based time travel organization from the 51st century.. their wrist machines could (using massive teleportation hubs built around the universe with automated subspace relay stations) teleport you through the vortex by manipulating it's streams on a quantum level.. and leaping you across.. basically like a bunch of tightly wound strings pulled together, you get attached and flung to the other end..this is why the doctor calls it a crude way to travel..


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 17, 2011)

All the sets ITT, I love it. pek


----------



## Bioness (May 17, 2011)

My set too


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 17, 2011)

Bioness said:


> My set too


----------



## Tyrael (May 17, 2011)

It's at times like this I wish I had any sort ability with designs. Even the most basic sets seem to elude me.


----------



## Bioness (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (May 17, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> Maybe I'm twisted, but my favourite scene wasn't actually any of the ones between Doc and Tardis (although I certainly liked them). My favourite scene was the one where the antagonist was messing with Amy's head. The drastic change for Old Rory's personality was great, the way he suddenly lunged at her, furious and unhinged. The other scene was even better, when she found that 'corpse' and the hateful scrawling on the walls, as if she had become an obsession over the years, the only thing sustaining him until death. Quite horrible and yet interesting.



I agree, I liked that sequence too.  It was just so creepy.


What did you all make of the "The only water in the forest is the river" line?


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2011)

**


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 17, 2011)

Akatsuki no Tenshi said:


> What did you all make of the "The only water in the forest is the river" line?


It's quite clear. The only water in the forest is the river. River Song, that is. 

The Doctor will need to dehydrate River. Like the fish from space do.


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2011)

H-how will he get the fluids from River?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 17, 2011)

Corran said:


> H-how will he get the fluids from River?


Like the fish from space did to their girls.
Yep, the Doctor is about to dabble in vampirism.  How else is he supposed to find out she's a screamer?


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2011)

Oh those space fish from last season? I wiped that episode from my mind...

I could think of a couple of ways


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 17, 2011)

Corran said:


> Oh those space fish from last season? I wiped that episode from my mind...


 Fish from space have never been so buxom though!


----------



## Corran (May 18, 2011)

The TARDIS is more buxom


----------



## masamune1 (May 18, 2011)

You know, the forest could be the library from River's first appearance. I mean, the second episode was called "The Forest of the Dead".

In fact, that episode was even going to be named "River's Run" at one point.


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2011)

Quality


----------



## Tyrael (May 18, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> You know, the forest could be the library from River's first appearance. I mean, the second episode was called "The Forest of the Dead".
> 
> In fact, that episode was even going to be named "River's Run" at one point.



That's what I assumed too, the phrase is kind of reverse foreshadowing, because of how Moff is screwing up linearity.


----------



## masamune1 (May 18, 2011)

I think its a bit more cryptic than that. I mean, The Doctor already knows where River ends up, so the TARDIS didn't really need to tell him that. He might even be planning to make a B-line for that library once he finally meets River for the first time, so he can save her without messing up time.

I'm more wondering about what that "only" water in the forest means. I wonder if it means that girl she's trapped with, and something has happened to her. So, The Doctor saved her, but something bad happened and now she's all alone, so the only _person_ in the forest is River.


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 18, 2011)

It could be a hint for the Doctor to go back and visit River in the Library, especially with the vast amount of information at her disposal.


----------



## Corran (May 18, 2011)

Or you know, it could be an actual forest...


----------



## Bioness (May 18, 2011)

I want a baby Adipose pek


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 19, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I want a baby Adipose pek





Yours for only 20 dollars


----------



## Bioness (May 19, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Yours for only 20 dollars



It's perfect pek


----------



## emROARS (May 20, 2011)

I just realised the next episode is tomorrow...

O.o


----------



## Tyrael (May 20, 2011)

Since the Gaiman ep. has gone past, the hype seems to have disappeared. I was struck by the same thought yesterday.

Matthew Graham co-wrote LoM/AtA, both of which I loved, but his last foray into Who land was not the best of episodes, to say the least, so not sure what to expect from this two-parter. Then again, Fear Her had a lot of great ideas in it, compunded by rather shoddy execution, so maybe it was more down to the production values that it came off a bit comical.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 20, 2011)

*Spoilers for episode 7:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Cybermen are coming back!





> Amy Pond has been kidnapped and the Doctor is raising an army to rescue her as the drama continues. But as he and Rory race across galaxies, calling in long-held debts and solemnly given promises, his enemies are laying a carefully concealed trap.
> 
> In her cell in Stormcage, River Song sadly acknowledges that the time has come at last ? today will mark the Battle of Demons Run and the Doctor?s darkest hour. Both sides will make their sacrifices and River Song must finally reveal her most closely guarded secret to the Doctor.


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2011)

Centurion Rory


----------



## masamune1 (May 20, 2011)

We already knew The Cybermen were coming back. It's been on Wikipedia for weeks.

Hmmm....Do they look like they don't have a Cybus logo on their chest? It looks like its just a circle.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 20, 2011)

Probably something along the lines of ye olde Cybermen finding the alternate universe Cybermen and integrating the technology into upgrading themselves.


----------



## Adagio (May 20, 2011)

Why is Rory in his Roman outfit?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 20, 2011)

If by some weird plot shit he can transform into the plastic roman at will, I'd think that pretty awesome and approve.


----------



## masamune1 (May 20, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Probably something along the lines of ye olde Cybermen finding the alternate universe Cybermen and integrating the technology into upgrading themselves.



Well, really, its just that the show is too poor/ cheap/ lazy to come up with alternate costumes. The ones from _The Big Bang_ were Mondasian Cybermen as well, but with the budget they had, and since they were only on screen for a few minutes, they just reused the old Cybus costumes. I just thought they might put a bit more effort into it this time.

Anyway, the main point is, I'm glad these are the old school Cybermen. 

And I like to think that the Cybus Cybermen are based on the Mondasian Cybermen, not the other way round. So, somehow, John Lumic got his hands on a regular Cyberman and reversed-engineered it. The Mondasian Cybermen should be way more advanced, and should'nt need to steal anything from the alternate verse ones.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 20, 2011)

Probably along the lines of

Mondasian fell to alternate universe
Reverse engineered + upgraded to an extent
Mondasians assimilate the Cybus

Given the line of 'Your form lacks elegance' or words to that effect from the Dalek-Cybermen shit talking, the Mondasians were like hmmm, compatable tech + nicer form? We'll take 20.


----------



## masamune1 (May 20, 2011)

I doubt they were upgraded. Mondasian Cybermen had time-travel and bombs that could crack a planet; Cybus-Men were barely advanced enough to try and conquer Earth and perform, with difficulty, travel between alternate universes. They were way less advanced. 

Old school Cybermen changed their appearance at least three times in the original series, so the new costumes probably indicate that they did it again at some point. The Cybus-Men were probably based on one of these and, given that they come from a different world, that most of them were sucked into the void, and that the Silence supposedly erased them from existence, I don't think the Mondasians ever encountered them.


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2011)

It's fucking robots

who cares what line or brand or type they are.


----------



## emROARS (May 20, 2011)

^ lol

and LOL on youtube. I'm having an argumentdebate about whether the doctor hated to use guns or not. And somehow it's come to the point where they think I haven't watched the classic series and hate it.


----------



## masamune1 (May 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> It's fucking robots
> 
> who cares what line or brand or type they are.



Classic Cybermen are different from Cybus Cybermen. More advanced, more relevant, more dangerous.

And they aren't robots; they're cyborgs.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> It's fucking robots
> 
> who cares what line or brand or type they are.


The Mondasian Cybermen came from Mondas(Earth Twin/Triplet which was dying),where they were forced to convert themselves into cyborgs to survive.

Let's find out what kind of plans they have this time.


----------



## Bioness (May 20, 2011)

Adagio said:


> Why is Rory in his Roman outfit?


Amy and Rory like it kinky 

also random but found this funny


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2011)

They're not Cybus that's for sure since Moffat doesn't like them. It's probably just changing their shells. However in TBB the Cybermen that came were Cybus right? Then how come they had the old Cybermen space ships? 

I'm really worried about Rebel Flesh. Matt Graham wrote one of the worst eps of DW for me and I don't want another Fear Her. Moffat or Graham (can't remember who) claimed that the two parter were main in the same vain as detective/cop shows rather than a normal DW ep, so take from that what you may.



> Since the Gaiman ep. has gone past, the hype seems to have disappeared.



Probably because we have no clue what to expect from the rest of the eps. It's a good thing.


----------



## masamune1 (May 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They're not Cybus that's for sure since Moffat doesn't like them. It's probably just changing their shells. However in TBB the Cybermen that came were Cybus right? Then how come they had the old Cybermen space ships?



No, they were Mondasian Cybermen. They just used the Cybus costumes due to the budget, and didn't make it clear. But they said somewhere that they were the originals.


----------



## emROARS (May 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They're not Cybus that's for sure since Moffat doesn't like them. It's probably just changing their shells. However in TBB the Cybermen that came were Cybus right? Then how come they had the old Cybermen space ships?
> 
> I'm really worried about Rebel Flesh. Matt Graham wrote one of the worst eps of DW for me and I don't want another Fear Her. Moffat or Graham (can't remember who) claimed that the two parter were main in the same vain as detective/cop shows rather than a normal DW ep, so take from that what you may.
> 
> ...



Everyone was obsessed with 1,2 and 4 and mayyyybe 7+8 but that's it really


----------



## Vault (May 20, 2011)

Real cybermen? Not shitty alternative ones? Fuck yeah do want


----------



## masamune1 (May 20, 2011)

Well, they _look_ like the alternate Cybermen, but they aren't. It might not be referenced.


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2011)

> No, they were Mondasian Cybermen. They just used the Cybus costumes due to the budget, and didn't make it clear. But they said somewhere that they were the originals.



It's really confusing, they mention all of the realities collapsing so I thought they were Cybus.


----------



## masamune1 (May 20, 2011)

All the other enemies that show up are regular series enemies. The confusing part is more that they use the Cybus costumes, but like I said that was the budget. They are Mondasian- that is why they have ships.


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2011)

Also, in our Rory death count, I demand we add the Death by Tardis Room deletion, from last episode. People aren't considering it because everyone got "killed" on that one, but I protest.


----------



## masamune1 (May 20, 2011)

No-one got killed. They were transported into a different room. It was a safety measure.


----------



## Bart (May 21, 2011)

The magic begins on BBC One tonight


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2011)

Was that some kinda faux advertisement?


----------



## emROARS (May 21, 2011)

IT'S ON 

*Spoiler*: __ 




EDIT: they filmed this episode at my dad's workplace 

and it's Caerphilly castle 




and omg the ending is weird


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awww, no Rory death. But instead it was lampshaded quite nicely. 

Girl: I thought I was going to die
Rory: Welcome to my world


Lol Rory must empathize with the gangers since he was just like them for about 19 centuries. 

Is the a name yet for the one eye'd watcher chick?

Also lol. Bizarro Doctor, who else bets that's the one who died in episode one.


----------



## masamune1 (May 21, 2011)

You know, I kind of wonder if they are Autons of some kind....

Not really a spoiler.


----------



## emROARS (May 21, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Lol true

The womans name is Madam Kovarian

and I can't wait for the next episode.

and is it also bad that I was more scared of sexy getting dissolved


----------



## Kelsey (May 21, 2011)

[sp] Voldemort Babies appear on doctor who . 
Loved the ending of VoldemortDoctor appearing epically [/sp]


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 21, 2011)

The pimping project now has latest episode links 


*Spoiler*: __ 



FER THE LAST TIME ITS BIZARRO DOCTOR 

Doesn't anyone read comics/watched cartoons as a kid?


----------



## masamune1 (May 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I just realised that the reason The Doctor got new shoes was so that they can tell the two of them apart later.

Which kind of suggests that this new Doctor is.....not necessarily a good guy.

*EDIT-* Plot synopsis for next week.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Science fiction drama. The Doctor must convince terrified factory workers to work with their doppelgangers to overcome a monster of their own making.


----------



## emROARS (May 21, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



They're supposedly going to include a 'do you remember' session which will include past experiences and companion. Supposedly the real one will ask the clone about rose and I think donna as well as some others. *shrug*


----------



## Satsuki (May 21, 2011)

Holy fuck that episode was insane, but SO good.

Also Rory. Y u no stay put and not die?


----------



## Vaz (May 21, 2011)

Rory is a beast


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 






























I would say a scene between Amy and the "Other Doctor" in the preview would suggest not so great intentions


----------



## Vault (May 21, 2011)

Bizarro Doctor


----------



## Tyrael (May 21, 2011)

The narrative structure was a bit loose, but otherwise another very solid episode.


----------



## masamune1 (May 21, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> Don't know how to spoiler tag, so watch out below . . .



All you need to do is Quote someone and then you find out how they do them. Thats how I figured out how to do things (eventually).


*Spoiler*: __ 



See?


----------



## emROARS (May 21, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> The narrative structure was a bit loose, but otherwise another very solid episode.



agreed.




*Spoiler*: __ 





But I feel sorry for the Doctor. A ganger of him very _very_ dangerous for him. There's a reason why Time Lords are originally situated in a dimension all of their own. Never mind the fact that he's might go mad because of his telepathy abilities. :/


----------



## Kelsey (May 21, 2011)

^ shits going down next week yo.


----------



## Tyrael (May 21, 2011)

emROARS said:


> agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, I'd spoiler that - not sure it's aired in the states yet.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really liked the ganger Dr because it gives them a real chance to turn the tables on him. Before, it was easy for him to tell people to work with their clones, because he was an outsider - now, with it suddenly mattering a whole lot more to him, should be harder. Really interesting dynamic to throw in, provided it's explored.




Also, I'm not entirely clear as to what the telepathic abilities of a time lord are. Have they ever been given solid rules?


----------



## emROARS (May 21, 2011)

The Almost People trailer


----------



## emROARS (May 21, 2011)

sorry for double post but w/e



Tyrael said:


> Haha, I'd spoiler that - not sure it's aired in the states yet.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



OK research glasses on. I'll post the basics. Informationcomes from 

- *The TV Series* (Including the Dimensions in Time, and Universal/BCC Telemovie, Scream of the Shalka)
-  *The Novels* (Virgin, BCC, I Who (which isn't a novel but it's source material is))
- *The Infinity Doctors and some of Cold Fusio*n (I put  The Infinity Doctors as an 8th Doctor sidetrip.  I admit I could be wrong.)
- *Deliberately created alternate version of Doctor Who *(The Unbound Series, Death Comes to Time)
- *'licensed' reference source*s (The Technical Manual, Monsters, The Doctor Who Cookbook and The Gallifrey Chronicles)
- *'unreliable' sources:* (FASA's role-playing game, the Nth Doctor, Destiny of the Doctors (I don't trust them either, but you never know))
- *unofficial sources* ( Lawrence Miles' books, the Benny adventures)
- *speculative sources*

Whenever two Gallifreyans meet there is a courtesy mind-touch to identify and aknowledge each other. This allows them to recognize each other even if they are wearing a new body. There are also able to tell if humans are telepathic or not.  

Gallifreyans suffer psychic feedback, fever and headaches as their telepathic abilities mature. Gallifreyans can use touch telepathy to form entrelacement (Contact). If they are trying to telepathically contact one of their own incarnations they don't even need to be touching. Indeed such contact can be made over the astral plane (the 4th Dimension) over galactic distances.  Some of them can telepathically block a person's memories back to an arbitrary point in their life. They can also implant post-hypnotic suggestions in people who are trying to read their minds. 

The Matrix also enhances the Time Lord telepathic powers. Every Time Lord possesses a quantum of Artron Energy which gives them a unique artron energy signature. This is significantly more life-energy than a human has. 

It's possible that females might be more gifted with telepathic abbilites. Understandable because 1/500 Gallifreyans are female.

They generate Artron Energy traces that can be used by others to determine their age and identity. The energy they possess increases by a minute amount every time they pass through the Vortex. They are capable of absorbing lethal amounts of energy from another humanoid. After doing so a regneration will be nessecary to eliminate the energy. They can also donate some of their energy to recharge a TARDIS Power Cell but doing so consumes 10 years of their total lifespan. Gallifreyans can uses a process called Soul Catching to absorb a dying Gallifreyan's memories. Soul Catching is what happens when they load a mind onto the Matrix.

Mindbending (aka Time Lord Wrestling) is a Time Lord game that involves a telepathic battle between two contestants.  They try to regress each other mentaly through their previous incarnations.  Its just a game but it can end in deathlock if a contenstant is pushed back to the point of death.

And that's mostly just Gallifreyans. Time Lords on the other hand have a much higher ability for telepathy as well as 27 extra senses, one you see in the new episode (The doctor knowing the exact time. When a time lord goes unconscious or sleeps upon awakening they know the exact linear time at that very millisecond.) His clumsiness can also go with the idea of him being able to feel the gravitational turn of anything underneath his feet.

And you know when he puts stuff in his mouth? That's him both Object dating and knowing the chemical balance of said thing.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 21, 2011)

Hm.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Orange bodysuits are sexy.  Even the old lady looked sexy wearing one.  

I had a feeling doppleganger doctor would be born the second he stuck his hand in it.

I guess the story parallels racism and discrimination on some level.  People being racist against their own clones in competing for identity, living space, etc.

Rory needs to keep it in his pants..


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 21, 2011)

I just finishing watching "The Rebel Flesh" episode on BBC America. I thought the episode was good. I can see why Rory can related with the Dopplegangers since he wasn't a real boy himself before the Big Bang.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 22, 2011)

What was the song they played in the Tardis at the beginning of the episode?


----------



## emROARS (May 22, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> What was the song they played in the Tardis at the beginning of the episode?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBb-J0hcBQA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kelsey (May 22, 2011)

I jizzed as soon as I heard Muse playing in the Tardis


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 22, 2011)

i thought ep 5 wasnt as good as the previous 4 but it was still good


----------



## Kelsey (May 22, 2011)

can't wait to see 6 with what The Doctor and Flesh Doctor will do


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 22, 2011)

you're a perv


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2011)

Nova said:


> you're a perv



you probably haven't seen some of matt smith's work 


Let's just say, he's played doctor with all sorts of things before he got in the T.A.R.D.I.S.


----------



## Kelsey (May 22, 2011)

Nova said:


> you're a perv



for once I didnt mean it like that


----------



## emROARS (May 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> you probably haven't seen some of matt smith's work
> 
> 
> Let's just say, he's played doctor with all sorts of things before he got in the T.A.R.D.I.S.



oh matt


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 22, 2011)

Interesting that this years 2 parter seems to have a very similar tone and feel to the Silurian 2 parter from last year. I didn't think last year's was bad, but I feel like this year's has a lot more potential.


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2011)

I'll judge it when the second ep has aired but I did like the first ep. Main issue was that the conflict between Humans and Gangers was really contrived and exactly the same as the Surillian 2 parter. And well I had some issues with the directing. It was sort of amateurish to give away the cliffhanger so easily through out the episode.

One issue I had is how did the Gangers replace themselves with the human women? It's not like they kidnapped them since the girls were walking around the castle. Also imo the Gangers need to be really evil in the next ep otherwise I can't see them as credible villains.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 22, 2011)

yeh the directing wasnt as good in this ep


----------



## Parallax (May 22, 2011)

It was a enjoyable episode, not too bad


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 22, 2011)

I think we are going to get some answers about Madam Kovarian (or at least enough info to get more questions), since it must be important considering she showed up in the trailer.


----------



## masamune1 (May 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Well_ 




Amy is supposed to be kidnapped in the episode after this, with The Doctor and Rory looking for her.

So, she might get abducted by the end of the next episode.

*EDIT-* Oh, and The Doctor is responsible for the Gangers coming to like.


----------



## emROARS (May 22, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Well_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



_I Knew it._ It had something to do with his biology. 

Time Lord Looming (which he was a part of) must a have used something similar to this since it was just a body with a piece of the matrix put inside. *shrug" The souls of the gangers could be connected to a matrix their originals.


----------



## masamune1 (May 22, 2011)

....I'm not saying I _know_ that. Its just my theory.

But that teaser clip back it up a bit.


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2011)

The Doctor intentionally made his clone, that's all I know.


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2011)

I wonder if the clone regenerates


Or if he doesn't, maybe the clone is the one who dies in the first episode


----------



## emROARS (May 22, 2011)

he wouldn't do it deliberate to just kill them off. remember new earth?




Banhammer said:


> I wonder if the clone regenerates
> 
> 
> Or if he doesn't, maybe the clone is the one who dies in the first episode



That is interesting. :/


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2011)

For some reason I bet that the person inside the was actually the doctor himself


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2011)

> Or if he doesn't, maybe the clone is the one who dies in the first episode



Too obvious for a Moffat plot.

Bafta is on right now, lets see if Matt Smith wins Best Actor.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 22, 2011)

HELLOOOOOOOOOO STONEHENGE

WHO TAKES THE PANDORICA TAKES THE UNIVERSE! BUT BAD NEWS EVERYONE BECAUSE GUESS WHO HAS! WHILE YOU LOT ALL WHIZZING ABOUT, ITS REALLY QUITE DISTRACTING. COULD YOU JUST STAY STILL A MINUTE BECAUSE I AM TALKING.

NOW THE QUESTION OF THE HOUR IS WHO'S GOT THE PANDORICA. ANSWER, I DO. NEXT QUESTION, WHO IS COMING TO TAKE IT FROM ME?

COME ONNNNN!!!!

LOOK AT ME. NO PLAN. NO BACKUP. NO WEAPONS WORTH A DAMN OH AND SOMETHING ELSE I DON'T HAVE, ANYTHING TO LOSE.

SO IF YOU'RE SITTING UP THERE IN YOUR SILLY LITTLE SPACESHIPS WITH ALL YOUR SILLY LITTLE GUNS, AND YOU GOT ANY PLANS OF TAKING THE PANDORICA TONIGHT, JUST REMEMBER WHO IS STANDING IN YOUR WAY!

REMEMBER EVERY BLACK DAY I EVER STOPPED YOU.

AND THEN

AND THEN

DO THE SMART THING. Let someone else go first.




(I went to Stonehenge today. And typed that all from memory )


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2011)

Stonehenge is really lame tbh. Go to Flamingo land.


----------



## Vault (May 22, 2011)

You lie


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 22, 2011)

All my memories of Stonehenge involve traffic jams as every fuck on the road slows down to look at it.

Those rocks can go fuck themselves.


----------



## masamune1 (May 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The Doctor intentionally made his clone, that's all I know.



Don't think so.

And Matt Smith didn't get the BAFTA. 

Neither did _Sherlock,_ which is a little surprising. 

It went to the guy who played Eric Morecambe. Didn't expect that; maybe the voters wanted to take a third option. Still, I'll give it to him- I saw that programme, and he was pretty good.


----------



## emROARS (May 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Stonehenge is really lame tbh. Go to Flamingo land.



i'm going there midsummer.

should be fun 

And I WILL be shouting that when we're allowed in it. 
as well as paying my respects because my friend is a druid




masamune1 said:


> Don't think so.
> 
> And Matt Smith didn't get the BAFTA.
> 
> ...



edit

Sherlock according to the website did win.

huh?

and true blood didn't win, even HOUSE didn't win inter.drama

what the fuck man?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 22, 2011)

Flamingo Land?

But I'm already from Florida. 


Also I don't think it was intentional. He seemed psychically compelled towards it.


----------



## Huntress (May 22, 2011)

are those real flamingos?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 22, 2011)

/googles

Ah, Busch Gardens UK lol.


----------



## Kelsey (May 22, 2011)

lol Busch Gardens


----------



## emROARS (May 22, 2011)

.....
.....


----------



## masamune1 (May 22, 2011)

emROARS said:


> edit
> 
> Sherlock according to the website did win.
> 
> huh?



Sorry; I meant for Best Actor.



> and true blood didn't win, even HOUSE didn't win inter.drama
> 
> what the fuck man?



Were they even nominated?


----------



## emROARS (May 22, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Sorry; I meant for Best Actor.
> 
> 
> 
> Were they even nominated?



ah

and yeah, I voted for them.


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2011)

He knew everything about the factory and understood the flesh very well. I just don't buy him not realising what his actions were going to lead to, he didn't even look surprised at the end, if anything knew exactly what they were going to find.


----------



## masamune1 (May 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> He knew everything about the factory and understood the flesh very well. I just don't buy him not realising what his actions were going to lead to, he didn't even look surprised at the end, if anything knew exactly what they were going to find.



He didn't look surprised, but he didn't look happy either. He didn't know "everything" about the factory or the flesh; he just quickly understood, or rather figured out, that there was more to it than the humans appreciated, that it was more than a tool, starting with it scanning him. When he put his hand in it, it seemed to me to be more like it was calling out to him, rather than the Doctor trying to achive some kind of end.


----------



## Tyrael (May 22, 2011)

It just seems like the kind of thing the Doctor does. That kind of "I wonder what would happen if I did this?".


----------



## Jing (May 22, 2011)

I saw this on Netflix the other day. But they only have episodes from I think where the 9th Doctor starts though. Would I be missing out on alot if I start watching it now?


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 22, 2011)

No, the new series is pretty much made to be enjoyed even if you had not started before. I did the same and am a huge fan of the series. Any returning enemies are given enough backstory to understand what is going on.


----------



## Parallax (May 23, 2011)

It doesn't hurt to watch season five first it sets up a few little things for the current season.


----------



## Tyrael (May 23, 2011)

Jing said:


> I saw this on Netflix the other day. But they only have episodes from I think where the 9th Doctor starts though. Would I be missing out on alot if I start watching it now?



The 9th Doctor is very much a new start, and is really the natural starting point if you want to get into the Who. Either start there, or skip to Series 5, which is another of a fresh run.


----------



## Juno (May 23, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> He didn't look surprised, but he didn't look happy either. He didn't know "everything" about the factory or the flesh; he just quickly understood, or rather figured out, that there was more to it than the humans appreciated, that it was more than a tool, starting with it scanning him. When he put his hand in it, it seemed to me to be more like it was calling out to him, rather than the Doctor trying to achive some kind of end.



I thought it strange how, on his way to pick up the tardis, he took a detour to the chapel to do nothing but wave his screwdriver at the goo and then leave, after which his own ganger began to form. The initial scan seemed impulsive, but he definitely activated it deliberately, and from the way it said 'trust me', it felt like the doctor might have left it a task (or else it was just foreshadowing his identity since he says "trust me, I'm the doctor" quite a bit). I wouldn't be surprised if the doctor deliberately created his own ganger in the hopes that it's presence would influence the other gangers to a more peaceful resolution. The conflict then being: will his own ganger cooperate or try to replace him?

Him not looking happy about it could be because he knows he's taking a huge risk, and even if it's all 'just as planned', it's got to be unsettling for him to meet his own doppelganger, especially when its first words were to scream "WHY?!" from the shadows.


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 23, 2011)

Considering the Doctor is choking amy in the preview, I don't think he is too nice.


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2011)

> Considering the Doctor is choking amy in the preview, I don't think he is too nice.



The Valeyard



> The 9th Doctor is very much a new start, and is really the natural starting point if you want to get into the Who. Either start there, or skip to Series 5, which is another of a fresh run.



I'd say to start at the 9th Doctor, you could start from Series 5 but you'll miss out on alot of great episodes.


----------



## emROARS (May 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I'd say to start at the 9th Doctor, you could start from Series 5 but you'll miss out on alot of great episodes.



Agreed. If you gonna watch it, watch from 9 to 10 to 11 it's easier to keep it linear and things are referenced back now and then.


----------



## Gaiash (May 23, 2011)

So how did everyone react to seeing Charlie the badger on confidential? Having seen the charlieissocoollike video where Matt gets said badger me and my friends were especially amused.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 24, 2011)

I have a badger now. Badgers are cool.


----------



## emROARS (May 24, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> So how did everyone react to seeing Charlie the badger on confidential? Having seen the charlieissocoollike video where Matt gets said badger me and my friends were especially amused.



I thought it was adorable. :33

Matt has a thing for Badgers, Otters and Llama's for some reason


----------



## Ennoea (May 24, 2011)

Lol Matt was really excited with that Badger. However all puppet Badgers remind me of Bodger and so by default I'm creeped by them.

Slightly off topic but Torchwood Miracle Day trailer:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07ENZnGnrUo&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]
I fear noone in the US will understand one word Gwen says.


----------



## emROARS (May 24, 2011)

I was so proud of Gwen when she punched that woman in the face on the plane *tear*

Can't wait for the new season of torchwood.


----------



## Ennoea (May 24, 2011)

Oh Primeval is airing tonight on Watch, God knows when ITV will air it.


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 24, 2011)

Is Miracle Day being done by BBC or by Starz, because that seems very American. Nothing wrong with that, in fact I am interested to see the change, but it is different.


----------



## Ennoea (May 24, 2011)

BBC didn't have enough money to fund it fully so it's a joint project with Starz. I hope it's good, I wonder what the american public will make of Torchwood.


----------



## Parallax (May 24, 2011)

Probably not very good things

and rightfully so.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I wonder what the american public will make of Torchwood.


My roommate used to watch episodes together. Though we found the episodes just weren't as enjoyable when not watching together as we had no one to make fun of them with.


----------



## emROARS (May 25, 2011)

I honestly don't mind Torchwood being in America. (this is comming from a cardiff regular)

It sort of adds to the whole 'aliens v earth' idea, broadens the setting you could say. It's not just in Uk, but in Asia, America etc.etc.


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 25, 2011)

I am rather interested in that direction that the show is taking, it doesn't hurt that I am an American


----------



## Tyrael (May 25, 2011)

Wasn't Torchwood the most watch British show in America a couple of years ago?

But yeah, from what I did see of it, I couldn't decide whether or not Cardiff being such an important target for aliens was awesome or too silly.


----------



## emROARS (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (May 25, 2011)

I never really could get into Torchwood.

The writing wasn't as good as Who and focused too much on the interpersonal crap which is really the bane of any series IMO.

While I love Harkness and think he's probably one of the best characters ever created, most of the surrounding cast were really rather dull.

Especially Gwen. Very Mary Sue. Or Egkirf Erfigud, whatever that'd be in Welsh (that's not actually welsh, I just smashed my hand against the keyboard. Though it could very well be)

I think the series would be best handled if it was done as a Whovian League of Extraordinary Gentelman manner; i.e. Jack assembling metahumans like himself or aliens or whatever to battle threats to earth.

Now they may have done that in later seasons, I don't know. If they did, do let me know lol.


----------



## emROARS (May 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I never really could get into Torchwood.
> 
> The writing wasn't as good as Who and focused too much on the interpersonal crap which is really the bane of any series IMO.
> 
> ...



I agree somewhat. They could have made it similar to something like CSI only it was based around aliens that attacked human or somewhat. It would have been nice if they interwoven the two series together too like torchwood in DW and the doctor in torchwood. *shrug*

And they need to get rid of all the sexual innuendo. jesus every episode there's something going on.


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 25, 2011)

They actually did intertwine them. The time where Jack rode the TARDIS, it ties directly into Torchwood where he ditched them after a major battle because he heard the TARDIS dematerializing. DT farewell also had Gwen and Ianto fight off the Daleks and helped transmit the signal. Jack spoke of the Doctor in Torchwood and even had his hand.


----------



## masamune1 (May 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Now they may have done that in later seasons, I don't know. If they did, do let me know lol.



Season 3 is much, much better than season 1 or 2. Its only 5 episodes, and is one story arc.


----------



## Gaiash (May 25, 2011)

I liked Torchwood until they started killing everyone.


----------



## emROARS (May 25, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> They actually did intertwine them. The time where Jack rode the TARDIS, it ties directly into Torchwood where he ditched them after a major battle because he heard the TARDIS dematerializing. DT farewell also had Gwen and Ianto fight off the Daleks and helped transmit the signal. Jack spoke of the Doctor in Torchwood and even had his hand.



I know that. I mean the doctor actually being in the series and vice versa. (ignore journeys end)


----------



## Tyrael (May 25, 2011)

Torchwood was like a prepubescent boy pretending to be grown up. Sex and violence do not a mature series make. From what I've seen, the directing and writing and production values were rather bad too. Only four or five episode admittedly.

It does something worse though: I swear I've tried to watch that alien sex episode twice now and just given up. More than anything else, it was just boring.


----------



## Shade (May 26, 2011)

^ Have you seen Season 3 Children of Earth? As far as I'm concerned, that's the only season of Torchwood that anyone needs to watch.


----------



## Tyrael (May 26, 2011)

Was flicking through wikipedia last night (because I'm cool like that) and came across that they were considering Alan Davies and Bill Nighy, but went with Ecclestone. Got me thinking:

Who'd you cast as the Dr, if you were given the entire current acting world?


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2011)

Cumberbatch :ho


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 26, 2011)

Jack Black

**


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2011)

Not sure if serious  Jack Black is abit too overzealous even for the Doctor's standards.


----------



## emROARS (May 26, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Was flicking through wikipedia last night (because I'm cool like that) and came across that they were considering Alan Davies and Bill Nighy, but went with Ecclestone. Got me thinking:
> 
> Who'd you cast as the Dr, if you were given the entire current acting world?



Omg really?

They should have SO done Alan.


----------



## Tyrael (May 26, 2011)

Actually, if you take Alan's performances on Jonathon Creek and made it a bit madder and more energetic, you'd have really quite a credible Doctor. Out of Bill Nighy, Alan Davies and Christopher Ecclestone, Ecclestone was certainly the unconventional choice.

Edit - Actually: Davies's Doctor facing down his arch nemesis The Master (Stephen Fry). Has to happen.



Shade said:


> ^ Have you seen Season 3 Children of Earth? As far as I'm concerned, that's the only season of Torchwood that anyone needs to watch.



Seen Day Four, and part of Day One. Not that I'm spoiling it for myself or anything.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 26, 2011)

Vault said:


> Not sure if serious  Jack Black is abit too overzealous even for the Doctor's standards.



I pretty much think Jack Black is the worst person in existence, so not serious.


----------



## Tyrael (May 26, 2011)

Really, Jack Black as the Dr would just be Bill and Ted, but without the nostalgia goggles.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 26, 2011)

Rob said:


> Jack Black
> 
> **


Hell no. Hell. Fucking. No.


Anyway, I've said it before, I want Hugh Laurie as the Doctor.

Michael Cain would make a good doctor as well.

I'd also love John Cleese or Eric Idle as the Doc.


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2011)

Benedict Cumberbatch


----------



## Para (May 26, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Was flicking through wikipedia last night (because I'm cool like that) and came across that they were considering Alan Davies and Bill Nighy, but went with Ecclestone. Got me thinking:
> 
> Who'd you cast as the Dr, if you were given the entire current acting world?



Eddie Izzard.


----------



## Kanali (May 26, 2011)

Para said:


> Eddie Izzard.



Seconded


----------



## Tyrael (May 26, 2011)

Eddie Izzard was apparently on the shortlist along with Matt Smith for Eleven. Really don't see the logic there.


----------



## emROARS (May 26, 2011)

Vault said:


> Benedict Cumberbatch



no. he's the master dur


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2011)

emROARS said:


> no. he's the master dur



You might be on to something here?


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2011)

> Benedict Cumberbatch



He's already Sherlock. Though him as The master would be pretty good.


----------



## Shade (May 26, 2011)

Count me in for Cumberbatch as the Master. That would potentially bring the villain back to his ClassicWho glory. Plus, he would basically just be playing a darker Holmes.


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2011)

Less of the hysterical laughter please, in the EoT he just sounded stupid.


----------



## Eternity (May 27, 2011)

Anyone in the mood for some River Song talk here?


----------



## Tyrael (May 27, 2011)

Could try and revive, since we seem to be making rather poor use of this subforum.


----------



## emROARS (May 27, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Anyone in the mood for some River Song talk here?



no because she's annoying.


----------



## Eternity (May 27, 2011)

emROARS said:


> no because she's annoying.



........


----------



## emROARS (May 27, 2011)

Eternity said:


> ........




...
...
...


----------



## Eternity (May 27, 2011)

emROARS said:


> ...
> ...
> ...



*hides in a secluded place and plots revenge*


----------



## emROARS (May 27, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *hides in a secluded place and plots revenge*



 *goes to torchwood HQ which is an hour away by train *


----------



## Vault (May 27, 2011)

emROARS said:


> no because she's annoying.



This! Really find her irritating


----------



## Tyrael (May 27, 2011)

River is a funny one.

For her to be so arrogant and confident she needs to have earned. The problem is, she has earned it, but not to us yet. Hence, it can be grating that she seems to have this swagger about her. Trying to show us a character in the vein of T.H. White's Merlin was always gonna be a tricky affair, and you could argue that Moffat's misjudged it by giving her the personality he has.

Personally, I like her.


----------



## Eternity (May 27, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> River is a funny one.
> 
> For her to be so arrogant and confident she needs to have earned. The problem is, she has earned it, but not to us yet. Hence, it can be grating that she seems to have this swagger about her. Trying to show us a character in the vein of T.H. White's Merlin was always gonna be a tricky affair, and you could argue that Moffat's misjudged it by giving her the personality he has.
> 
> Personally, I like her.



Agreed, I like her too.


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2011)

So finale spoilers were leaked this week. My friend trolled me and sent me a text with the spoiler, I read the first line before exiting and sending him a fuck you.


----------



## emROARS (May 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> So finale spoilers were leaked this week. My friend trolled me and sent me a text with the spoiler, I read the first line before exiting and sending him a fuck you.



really? I'm surprised I haven't seen them than.


----------



## Eternity (May 27, 2011)

I am not going to check them out, I am not going to check them out, I am not going to check them out.


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2011)

> really? I'm surprised I haven't seen them than.



They were posted on DW Spoilers apparently. I hope they're not ep 13 spoilers because with the 3 month break the spoilers will be everywhere.


----------



## emROARS (May 27, 2011)

o wait, is it about episode 7? Most of the second season is unknown at all so I think we're safe there. 

I just want to see the little time tot again.


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2011)

> I just want to see the little time tot again.



I hope we see her in the mid season finale.


----------



## Huntress (May 27, 2011)

ill be honest i thought the last episode was pretty stupid, plot wise.
i did really like rory being pimp though.
hopefully in tomorrows episode he will fuck that chick. and hopefully amy will be more respectful to him too.


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2011)

> ill be honest i thought the last episode was pretty stupid, plot wise.



It wasn't bad, just the conflict and the enemy needed work. The second part needs to step it up.


----------



## Bioness (May 27, 2011)




----------



## emROARS (May 27, 2011)

so true


----------



## Shade (May 28, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> River is a funny one.
> 
> For her to be so arrogant and confident she needs to have earned. The problem is, she has earned it, but not to us yet. Hence, it can be grating that she seems to have this swagger about her. Trying to show us a character in the vein of T.H. White's Merlin was always gonna be a tricky affair, and you could argue that Moffat's misjudged it by giving her the personality he has.
> 
> Personally, I like her.



Agreed. This is why I think she'll also become more likeable as we meet her in the future as she'll become younger and will have less of that swagger. I do hope they find another actress to portray young River though, Alex Kingston already looks older than she did in Silence in the Library.


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 28, 2011)

Funny, she looks hotter than the Library.


----------



## emROARS (May 28, 2011)

IT'S COMMING ON.


----------



## Kelsey (May 28, 2011)

is it bad its only just started and I instantly ship Doctor x Doctor?


----------



## emROARS (May 28, 2011)

no it's not bad at all. :33

Doctor x me x Doctor would be EPIC

already references to idris <3


----------



## Kelsey (May 28, 2011)

really enjoying the ep so far 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 poor Rory being tricked 




FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## emROARS (May 28, 2011)

I KNEW IT I KNEW IT I KNEW IT I KNEW IT


----------



## Kelsey (May 28, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.
MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIND.


----------



## emROARS (May 28, 2011)

TRAILER FOR NEXT EPISODE

DO NOT LOOK IF YOU HAVEN'T SEEN TODAYS YET


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29XvxKsulWY




I WANNA SEE THE GIRL D:


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 28, 2011)

Went to London Expo today, funny enough, didn't see a good male 11th doctor cosplayer. A handful of girls who dressed up as him did it rather well.

Guess he was right when he said he was a girl 

Re end o episode: Welp, that settles that.


----------



## emROARS (May 28, 2011)

Prequel to next episode:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEXfwBU4mKU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 28, 2011)

Damn you guys!

I usually do read spoilers and watch previous, even before watching the previous episode, but now I'm going to wait until the morning and watch the episode before heading out for school.


----------



## Orxon (May 28, 2011)

No no no no no what what what Moffat no no what noooooooooooooo


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder when she was taken though? Before the start of Season 6 or even back in Season 5 




Just found out about the hiatus


----------



## Eternity (May 28, 2011)

Hiatus, what hiatus?


----------



## emROARS (May 28, 2011)

Orxon said:


> No no no no no what what what Moffat no no what noooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Lol you mean the summer gap?



He's doing it to draw the season out and piss us off


----------



## emROARS (May 28, 2011)

double post. I don't care.

I just read the main characters of episode thirteen.

yowza. seriously...wow.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 28, 2011)

Holy shit, so it's been six weeks already huh.


----------



## Tyrael (May 28, 2011)

Holy shit.

And when they said "biggest cliffhanger yet", I thought that was hyperbole.

Holy shit.


----------



## emROARS (May 28, 2011)

Someone's gonna be pissed.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Question

Why are were there two screwdrivers? 

The ganger using one on the monster and the Dr using one on Amy.

The Dr made a comment near the end with the other Dr saying: 'Well my death arrives'
with the Dr replying
'But this one we're not invited to'

Then he talks about the molecular memory surviving to the other Dr.

We already established that they can share memories so maybe they'll hatch a plan later?


----------



## Sin (May 28, 2011)

MY MIND.

MY FUCKING MIND IS GONE.


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 28, 2011)

So this sounds like a good episode and makes up for any shortcomings last week had.


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2011)

still not online


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 28, 2011)

Link removed

I think you may need an account, but it links you to a megavideo streaming video.

Just click the first megavideo link.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 28, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> still not online







Come to the UK


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 28, 2011)

Wow wow wow wow wowoowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowow!

Great episode and probably the biggest mindfuck I have ever seen.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 28, 2011)

is the ep coming on in an hour on us tv? not sure when the break is


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 28, 2011)

The break is after next week for a month or two, then we get the remaining 6 episodes.


----------



## Eternity (May 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 NO FREAKING WAY!? HOW?! 

Does this mean that the silence used flesh on amy, and is that why her pregnacy was ticking off and on? Or is it someone else that used flesh on her?

And is the doctor who died really the flesh?

So many questions damnit!


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2011)

emROARS said:


> no it's not bad at all. :33
> 
> Doctor x me x Doctor would be EPIC
> 
> already references to idris <3



three way with two doctors and the TARDIS


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Amy's ganger was like the ganger that we saw in the Rebel Flesh pre solar flare. It was an avatar. I assume the only way to free Amy of the connection was to kill the ganger, he even said that after all they learned he needs to be humane. Also, it was said her ganger is further along so it is possible the retained consciousness flaw was discarded in later versions.

Also, it has been confirmed that she has a been a ganger since episode 1, not 2 of the 6th season. Everyone assumed it was between 1 and 2 the switch occurred, or when she was captured by the Silence, but we saw the nursemaid before that.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 28, 2011)

Rob said:


> I'm a bit confused about what happened at the end.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Moffat talks about this in Confidential.

First the Dr spends all of his time convincing Amy so that he can assure her that what she experienced whilst as a Flesh was in fact real.

Second the Dr wanted to make sure that the connection between the two Amy's got stopped so that he can plan her rescue. As Amy could get glimpses of what the real Amy saw it can work the other way. If you read Harry Potter think of it as the mind link between Harry and Voldemort.

Thirdly we can tell the Dr is seriously pissed off with what they've done with Amy and we all know how ruthless a pissed off Dr can be.






Crowned Clown said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



What ep did she first see the cyclo woman?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 28, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh sorry, I didn't realize you were talking about the death of his future self. Although I don't think that will be it, it seems like too much of an obvious solution and Moffat doesn't like the obvious. 



Crowned Clown said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, now I get it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 28, 2011)

dude does US not get the episode?


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 28, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I think we saw in episode 1, disappeared in 2, and showed up again in 3.


----------



## Mintaka (May 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So amy told the doctor about his "death" while she thought he was a ganger.  This must confirm that it isn't the real doctor who dies since well......spacetime didn't implode.

I think I know how he had two screwdrivers however.  He was in the tardis when he "killed" amy's ganger so he probably got another one from it.

I wonder what happened to the doctorganger though.......it's implied that he may survive somehow.


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well we know the TARDIS pops em out like candy,see the eleventh hour


And not necessarily, River only assumed that is what happened, plus he doesn't know the details. And time can be rewritten


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone else get the Cybermat reference? So the Cybermen must be behind this all.

It was pretty much a complete mind fuck, they must have switched Amy long before, how else would she see the Woman in the hatch in the first episode? The cliffhanger kind of pretty much sent the ep itself to the back of our minds but it was a decent DW ep. Matt Smith's acting I have to say was really good, even better than usual.

Lol I just got the Bunk bed, the Doctor didn't want Rory to have intimate relations with the Ganger



> The only water in the forest is the River



My mind is blown. Could it be in the Byzantium that the only water in the forest was River and that the Pond wasn't there?




Im glad I didn't spoiler myself, it's so much more fun this way. And the Good man goes to War trailer looks freaking incredible.


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 29, 2011)

That is a rather interesting look on that saying.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'll take a swing at the 2 Part Mid-Season Finale

... Amy was taken far into the Future during the Time of the Pandorica [Series 5] Omega wants a body [That Body Snatching Time Lord never learns * Sigh] The Doctor and both Rory's call in old favors and go after the lot who took Amy.

We meet up with Doctor Song again as this is the (point in time) when The Doctor would know who she really is. We have all ready seen Amy's daughter in the streets of London during the time of Jack the Ripper the girl who was regenerating I can guess that Amy was implanted with a time Lords seed or because she was exposed to the core of The Tardis that the radiation altered her unborn child and the child she bore is a female Time Lord.

Now as to who River is take your guess if she's not the one who kills The Doctor at the End of the Universe as it existed nor the child who kills the Doctor at the start of Series 6 then we can assume that her line of "I killed a good man" her strategy is what leads to the death of The Doctor from Amy's abduction to the Doctors death.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 29, 2011)

Heres the Cast for the Mid Season Finale A Good Man Goes to War


*Spoiler*: __ 





Matt Smith ...  The Doctor 
Karen Gillan ...  Amy Pond 
Alex Kingston ...  River Song 
Arthur Darvill ...  Rory Williams 
Frances Barber ...  Madame Kovarian 
Catrin Stewart ...  Jenny 
Neve McIntosh ...  Warrior 
Marnix Van Den Broeke ...  The Silent 
Dan Starkey ...  Strax 
Nicholas Briggs ...  Cybermen (voice) 
Christina Chong ...  Lorna Bucket 
Danny Sapani ...  Colonel Manton 
Simon Fisher-Becker ...  Dorium Maldavar (as Simon Fisher Becker) 
Jimmy Vee ...  Creature 
Damian Kell ...  Dominicus 
Charlie Baker ...  Fat Man 
Joshua Hayes ...  Lucas 
Geoffrey Burton ...  NASA Man 
Annabel Cleare ...  Elenor 
Dan Johnston ...  Thin Man 
Henry Wood ...
Fern Deacon ...
Frances Encell ... 
Claudio Laurini ...  Headless Monk


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 29, 2011)

"God help us if you make him angry" 

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNN

Can't wait for next episode.

Also, Imagine Amy's baby being a cute Silent baby


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 29, 2011)

I think the silence got a hand on the Doctor's DNA and implanted Amy with that, thus making her the Doctor's daughter. There was a reason River was adamant about getting rid of his body and his DNA, because whole galaxies will fight over his DNA.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 29, 2011)

Torchwood Series 4 

:: Miracle Day ::

01.The New World
02.Renditions
03.Dead of Night
04.Escape to L.A.
05.The Categories of Life
06.The Middle Men
07.Immortal Sins
08.End of the Road
09.The Gathering
10.The Blood Line

Come on June 8th


----------



## Bart (May 29, 2011)

Brilliant Torchwood info ^

P.S. We shouldn't have to post in spoiler tags; people who come here obviously know that spoilers are about, so they're rather unneeded:WOW


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2011)

after next eppie.
Like three people have messaged me that they didn't get what happened to Amy
In case y'all still confused

*Spoiler*: __ 



someone kidnapped her and replaced her with a ganger while shoving her in a ganger harness/stasis chamber so the doctor wouldn't know what was happening to her. It's also why the tardis keeps telling her she's pregnant but not quite


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 29, 2011)

'someone'

Obviously Silents during the prolonged period before the doc arrived during episode 2.


----------



## Eternity (May 29, 2011)

I think she got kidnapped in the time between season 5 and season 6


----------



## Vault (May 29, 2011)

I think its between one and two


----------



## emROARS (May 29, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> I think the silence got a hand on the Doctor's DNA and implanted Amy with that, thus making her the Doctor's daughter. There was a reason River was adamant about getting rid of his body and his DNA, because whole galaxies will fight over his DNA.



That's personally what I think.

I also think the little girl we saw in episode 2 is the one in amy's belly now.


----------



## Corran (May 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So I'd be waiting to weigh in until I saw this second episode. I didn't really enjoy the whole us vs them thing they had going on. Its been done too many times and this really brought nothing new to the table except for double the Doctor 

Two Doctor's were quite a bit of fun. Saw it coming a mile away that they switched shoes. Amy managed to piss me off with the whole "Your not him" thing she had going on. 
It makes me wonder how the Doctor's past companions would of reacted to this situation. I know how Captain Jack would of reacted 

Okay, what the fuck was up with the Sonic Screwdriver!?  It kept switching hands and made no sense who had it and then to screw it up further, the ganger gets given the screwdriver but the Doctor also has one to Sonic ganger Amy with  So confusing.

But I really liked the twist with Amy being a ganger, didn't see that one coming and I'm glad they didn't stretch out the pregnancy story.







Sunuvmann said:


> 'someone'
> 
> Obviously Silents during the prolonged period before the doc arrived during episode 2.



But Amy saw the eyepatch woman before being kidnapped by the Silents.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (May 29, 2011)

MY MIND IS FULL OF FUCK.  :



Sunuvmann said:


> 'someone'
> 
> Obviously Silents during the prolonged period before the doc arrived during episode 2.



Didn't she see the eyepatch-woman during Episode 1 too, though, indicating that she was captured before Ep 2?



emROARS said:


> I also think the little girl we saw in episode 2 is the one in amy's belly now.



I think so too.



Corran said:


> It makes me wonder how the Doctor's past companions would of reacted to this situation. I know how Captain Jack would of reacted



"Two doctors?  You do not want to know where my mind just went..."


----------



## Vault (May 29, 2011)

Matt Smith is awesome. His acting is top notch, the way he can just mix emotions on the fly like that. Simply amazing


----------



## Velocity (May 29, 2011)

This whole thing with Amy is really confusing... I really hope we don't have to wait 'til September before we find out when she was kidnapped.


----------



## Bart (May 29, 2011)

We'll probably find out soon ^

But the whole thing regarding her being captured since a while ago was pretty mind-boggling tbh. It'd be funny if it turned out that the Doctor who was killed in 'The Impossible Astronaut' was actually a ganger, but I doubt that lol 

On a different note, the reference to the _Fourth Doctor_ was simply brilliant!

@Vault
Yeah, I'm glad he was nominated for a BAFTA; a shame he didn't win though :WOW


----------



## emROARS (May 29, 2011)

Bart said:


> We'll probably find out soon ^
> 
> But the whole thing regarding her being captured since a while ago was pretty mind-boggling tbh. It'd be funny if it turned out that the Doctor who was killed in 'The Impossible Astronaut' was actually a ganger, but I doubt that lol
> 
> ...



I wasn't just the 4th. There was references to the 1st, 3rd, 4th, 6th and 10th doctor's:

1st - 'One day, we will get back. Yes, one day.'
3rd - 'Reverse the polarities of the neutron flow.'
4th - 'Would you like a Jellybaby?'
6th - 'WHY WHY WHY.'
10th - 'Hello, I'm the Doctor!'


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2011)

Idk if we should still use Spoiler tags because it's not being aired in the US till next week.

The two screwdrivers thing sort of confused me aswell but can't the Tardis just dispense more screwdrivers? I don't get how people were confused by the ending though, it's pretty simple what's happened. The stuff we don't get is because it hasn't been revealed yet.


----------



## masamune1 (May 29, 2011)

What I don't understand is is that if all it took to defeat "Jennifer" was a sonic screwdriver...._why the hell didn't the *real* Doctor use it?!_

I mean, clearly it worked by killing all Gangers in the vicinity. If thats the case, though, then the real Doctor could have used it and saved everyone.

Otherwise, a decent episode with a neat twist. 

Also, don't know if anyone noticed this, but the ones who put the Doctor on Amy's trail were....The Silence.


----------



## Eternity (May 29, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> What I don't understand is is that if all it took to defeat "Jennifer" was a sonic screwdriver...._why the hell didn't the *real* Doctor use it?!_
> 
> I mean, clearly it worked by killing all Gangers in the vicinity. If thats the case, though, then the real Doctor could have used it and saved everyone.
> 
> ...



So you would want the doctor to kill the gangers while preaching that they are people just like us?


----------



## masamune1 (May 29, 2011)

As oppose to.....letting two of them die for no good reason (then killing the Amy on anyway)?

Oh, and while we're at it, Amy had to be kidnapped in Episode 1 or earlier. Thats when she told the Doctor she was pregnant.


----------



## Eternity (May 29, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> As oppose to.....letting two of them die for no good reason (then killing the Amy on anyway)?
> 
> Oh, and while we're at it, Amy had to be kidnapped in Episode 1 or earlier. Thats when she told the Doctor she was pregnant.



Keeping the monster away was not "for no good reason" and I think the Amy one was only a avatar/shell. An upgraded version of the gangers, where they dont have any actual soul.

Also, I think Amy was kidnapped in the time between she said she was pregnant, and the time she said she was noit pregnant after all. 

But it might also be before.


----------



## emROARS (May 29, 2011)

Amy's ganger was like a ganger before the Tsunami, not alive but more like a machine. Therefore it's like the doctor killing a robot controlled by a guy that's in virtual reality.

And the reason why he didn't kill any the ganger beforehand is because I think he was using them to gain information and make a correct assumption about the ganger Amy. The reason why he made himself a ganger could also see if he could control his ganger. When he found out he couldn't, make it much easier for him the kill the shell.

What people forget is that the doctor can be manipulative and will use people to get to end. Sometimes the ends justifies the means is the only way.


----------



## masamune1 (May 29, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Keeping the monster away was not "for no good reason" and I think the Amy one was only a avatar/shell. An upgraded version of the gangers, where they dont have any actual soul.



Okay....I don't think you understand what I mean. I mean that, instead of the ganger-Doctor and that other ganger staying behind to lock the door while everyone else ran into the TARDIS, the real Doctor could have stayed behind to lock the door and let _them_ run into the TARDIS, _then_ he could have destroyed the monster with his sonic screwdriver _himself_, which would not have killed him and which would have meant that he could have ran back to the TARDIS himself.

Therefore, nobody dies. Except the monster. Instead, he let the two gangers stay behind and they chose a heroic-suicide. Which, as I'm arguing, was unneccesary.



> Also, I think Amy was kidnapped in the time between she said she was pregnant, and the time she said she was noit pregnant after all.
> 
> But it might also be before.



Yeah....I'm pretty sure it was before. I doubt she was pregnant before she was kidnapped.

Which, again, puts The Silence in a new perspective, because they told Amy to tell the Doctor she was pregnant, thus putting him on the scent.


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2011)

> What I don't understand is is that if all it took to defeat "Jennifer" was a sonic screwdriver....why the hell didn't the real Doctor use it?!



Possibly because using it on the live solar Flesh maybe affected the user too? It seemed Amy's was a different type that wasn't really proper flesh, just like a hollow shell.


----------



## masamune1 (May 29, 2011)

Yeah...I don't think so. The Doctor even went to that place specifically to find out how "flesh" works. If Amy was a different type, why wouldn't he go search out that type? The only reason it seemed to kill those two was that they were gangers as well.

The only real explanation is, he just didn't think.


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2011)

> The only real explanation is, he just didn't think.



Or it was a convenient way to kill an inconvenient Ganger?


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2011)

or if he activated the sonic screwdriver it would kill all the gangers in the tardis.

What people should be worried about is why didn't he use the sonic screwdriver to lock the door


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2011)

> What people should be worried about is why didn't he use the sonic screwdriver to lock the door



He was manipulating them in to sacrificing themselves? Doctor Who? Doctor EVIL more like. Maybe the realisation of Amy's situation has put him in a crazy mood?


----------



## Eternity (May 29, 2011)

You guys are overanalysing this waay too much..


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2011)

> You guys are overanalysing this waay too much..



It's Doctor Who, we're suppoused to over analyse.


----------



## Eternity (May 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It's Doctor Who, we're suppoused to over analyse.



I hope thats a joke.


----------



## Vault (May 29, 2011)

I agree with ennoea above post


----------



## Eternity (May 29, 2011)

We'll just have to see how things work out then


----------



## emROARS (May 29, 2011)

Eternity said:


> You guys are overanalysing this waay too much..



I think people tend to forget this. If it's not part of the plot why bother?


----------



## masamune1 (May 29, 2011)

Over-analyse? That was the first thing I thought of when I saw that scene.


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 29, 2011)

Corran said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We saw this with Rose and DT. Even she had her qualms with this second doctor, but considering she got her sex toy, she got over it really quickly.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> He was manipulating them in to sacrificing themselves? Doctor Who? Doctor EVIL more like. Maybe the realisation of Amy's situation has put him in a crazy mood?



People really don't realize how secretly evil Eleventh really is


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2011)

I was actually somewhat annoyed by Amy's reaction to the Ganger Doctor too.


----------



## Vault (May 29, 2011)

Everybody was  I like how she got owned at the end realising that the "Ganger" was actually the real thing.


----------



## masamune1 (May 29, 2011)

Oh, and Rory didn't die.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2011)

I'm pretty sure there was a moment there


----------



## Tyrael (May 29, 2011)

Overanalysis can be part of the fun. Sure, it gets a bit silly, but since when was Dr Who a sombre, silly-free experience?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 29, 2011)

I wonder how many races will cease to exist before they get Amy back...


----------



## emROARS (May 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> He was manipulating them in to sacrificing themselves? Doctor Who? Doctor EVIL more like. Maybe the realisation of Amy's situation has put him in a crazy mood?





He was a criminal on gallifrey, he's a thief, he went against the high council, he protects humanity to the point of killing other species, he's arrogant, he has a bad temper and he can be very, very manipulative to the point of putting other people in danger.

there's a reason other species are scared to even say his name you know.


----------



## masamune1 (May 29, 2011)

He's not a thief. He was stolen.


----------



## Vault (May 29, 2011)

Even he said it himself 



> It's not that I'm an innocent. I've taken lives. I got worse, I got clever. Manipulated people into taking their own. Sometimes, I think a Time Lord lives too long...


----------



## emROARS (May 29, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> He's not a thief. He was stolen.



I'm not talking about sexy.


----------



## Sin (May 29, 2011)

Rory is growing on me.

At first I hated him, now I mildly dislike him.

Progress


----------



## masamune1 (May 29, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I'm not talking about sexy.



What? Liar! 

The Doctor has never stolen anything in his life!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 29, 2011)

The Doctor was Kidnapped by SEXY.... and has been her faithful servant for the past 32 Seasons


----------



## emROARS (May 29, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> What? Liar!
> 
> The Doctor has never stolen anytihng in his life!







Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The Doctor was Kidnapped by SEXY.... and has been her faithful servant for the past 32 Seasons



She's the dom?


----------



## Eternity (May 29, 2011)

emROARS said:


> *She's the dom?*




Ofc she is


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 29, 2011)

SEXY

Who is that woman behind you?

TD
A friend...

SEXY

[Empties passengers into deep space]

No one cheats on me and lives to tell it.


----------



## masamune1 (May 29, 2011)

What planet does The Doctor count his age by?

Gallifrey is several times bigger than Earth after all, so if he's 900-odd in Gallifreyan years...could he be 1103 in Earth years?

Could he have tricked Amy, River and Rory about when he's going to die without really "lying"?


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2011)

I always guessed the telepathic translator made the math for him


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2011)

also, the doctor will wipe lots of races out when he sees proper

He just always gives them a chance to drop out first
like the plastic people
and the spiders
and family of blood
and the sontaran


----------



## masamune1 (May 29, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> also, the doctor will wipe lots of races out when he sees proper
> 
> He just always gives them a chance to drop out first
> like the plastic people
> ...



The Autons aren't actually a species; they are just dummies animated by the Nestene Consciousness. That is still alive; its not that easy to kill.

Family of Blood aren't a race either, just a family. They don't count.

Sontarans are a race, but he never wiped them out. He blew up a whole bunch of them, but there must be billions of them out there. 

Only the Racnoss (the spiders) count, and even then, there was only a handful of them left, so its not the same. Only time I can think of that he actually commited proper genocide would be against the Daleks and the Time Lords, and both survived and, lets face it, both had it coming, and were both going to kill literally everything else in the universe.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2011)

Well, fine, it's not genocide per se, but it is mass indiscriminate killing


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2011)

The Doctor called for genocide against the Silents. Does that count?


----------



## masamune1 (May 29, 2011)

No, because he only did that to force them to leave. Or hide. I doubt he thought that they would actually all be slaughtered.

Though probably more than a few did die.


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 29, 2011)

Lets just get over the fact that the Doctor is this valiant white knight. He has his flaws and is rather brutal when need be, even if it helps the greater good or his friends.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 30, 2011)

He's like Uncle Bob who comes over to discapline out of control nieces and nephews

On one side of a switch is goofy stuff to through unsuspecting kids for a loop on the other side of the switch is a razor claded whip that tears smart ass kids apart. The Anology works for the doctor quite well.


----------



## T.D.A (May 30, 2011)

Interesting that Doctor knows he's going to die.

Anyway


----------



## emROARS (May 30, 2011)

I can't wait for next saturday 

And i'm making an AMV for the 11th doctor atm. 

Should be done hopefully by tonight.


----------



## tashtin (May 30, 2011)

OK, I'm not well versed in "old who" - but there were a few people saying that there was the mark of omega spotted in the new trailer - is this true? I've looked but cant spot it.

unless the insignia behind the military guy is supposed to be it.....


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2011)

The hoodies remind me of Luke from Return of the Jedi, not to mention they're holding lightsabers


----------



## emROARS (May 30, 2011)

tashtin said:


> OK, I'm not well versed in "old who" - but there were a few people saying that there was the mark of omega spotted in the new trailer - is this true? I've looked but cant spot it.
> 
> unless the insignia behind the military guy is supposed to be it.....



The symbol is the greek letter for Omega, which is the main lettering the Time Lords used (as well as those circles you see alot on the TARDIS monitor)


----------



## tashtin (May 30, 2011)

emROARS said:


> The symbol is the greek letter for Omega, which is the main lettering the Time Lords used (as well as those circles you see alot on the TARDIS monitor)



thanks. so can this be taken as foreshadowing the coming of omega or is it just a random mark.

the same mark can be seen in front of Amy's house in "the big bang" episode scorched into the grass... I'm sure there's more to it.


----------



## emROARS (May 30, 2011)

tashtin said:


> thanks. so can this be taken as foreshadowing the coming of omega or is it just a random mark.
> 
> the same mark can be seen in front of Amy's house in "the big bang" episode scorched into the grass... I'm sure there's more to it.



Ω see?

However much I want it, I very much doubt Omega will be coming back. He died trying to find a way to use the power of the eye of Harmony I think.


And I was in the big bang? Was it _really_? OOOOh *goes to check*


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2011)

I think this is what he's talking about, can't say it's the same:


----------



## masamune1 (May 30, 2011)

emROARS said:


> However much I want it, I very much doubt Omega will be coming back. He died trying to find a way to use the power of the eye of Harmony I think.



Err.....no. Thats  was what the Time Lords _thought_ had happened to him. He came back, twice, and the last time he seemed to die it was because he had made himself into a double of the Doctor, but his body started to fall apart.

That was his second appearance. He debuted in _The Three Doctors,_ which was the first time different Doctors had appeared in the same episode, together. He survived the Eye of Harmony, but was trapped in an anti-matter dimension, where he nursed a hatred for the Time Lords because he thought they had abandoned him and didn't realise they thought he was dead, and went mad with the isolation.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 30, 2011)

omg Star wars  About time it happened in DR Who
let me see if anyone got a LIGHTSABER


----------



## emROARS (May 30, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Err.....no. Thats  was what the Time Lords _thought_ had happened to him. He came back, twice, and the last time he seemed to die it was because he had made himself into a double of the Doctor, but his body started to fall apart.
> 
> That was his second appearance. He debuted in _The Three Doctors,_ which was the first time different Doctors had appeared in the same episode, together. He survived the Eye of Harmony, but was trapped in an anti-matter dimension, where he nursed a hatred for the Time Lords because he thought they had abandoned him and didn't realise they thought he was dead, and went mad with the isolation.



lol I fail. your right, I completely forgot about the three doctors.


----------



## Vault (May 30, 2011)

Lightsabers in my who


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2011)

Has anyone here out of curiousity tried fish fingers and custard?


----------



## Eternity (May 30, 2011)

Not yet.


----------



## emROARS (May 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Has anyone here out of curiousity tried fish fingers and custard?



I have ._.

It was disgusting. I used the same brand's too.


----------



## masamune1 (May 30, 2011)

emROARS said:


> lol I fail. your right, I completely forgot about the three doctors.



And _Arc of Infinity._


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2011)

Nvm about the Ep 13 spoiler going around, it's some bull someone posted on IMDB.


----------



## emROARS (May 30, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> And _Arc of Infinity._



oh hush now.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 30, 2011)

Remember the tidbits about Bad Wolf and how it related to Rose throughout Series 1 & 2; same thing here in Series 5 & 6 they're bread crumbs of someone BIG is coming OMEGA now wether he is in this 2 part story remains to be seen but odds are we will see that Time Lord before the end of this series.


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2011)

Something struck me, why did the Silents kidnap Ganger Amy? They mentioned that she would give birth to the Silence and even told her to tell the Doctor about being pregnant (thus putting him on the trail), so they know whats going on but they're obviously not behind it. Silents just seemed like parasites, pushing humans to go further in to space in hopes to get off Earth, would explain the half assed Tardis that maybe crashed on earth and doesn't work anymore. So are the Silents just a red herring or more relevant to the plot? And did the Doctor just declare war on an innocent species?


----------



## masamune1 (May 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Something struck me, why did the Silents kidnap Ganger Amy? They mentioned that she would give birth to the Silence and even told her to tell the Doctor about being pregnant (thus putting him on the trail), so they know whats going on but they're obviously not behind it. Silents just seemed like parasites, pushing humans to go further in to space in hopes to get off Earth, would explain the half assed Tardis that maybe crashed on earth and doesn't work anymore. So are the Silents just a red herring or more relevant to the plot? And did the Doctor just declare war on an innocent species?



......

I've been saying that for the last two pages.

I doubt they are innocent; I think they want to use the girl for their own ends, and that involved using the Doctor. Do remember that when we first met her, they had essentially adopted her, so whatever the Doctor is going to do it will ultimately result in the Silents getting their hands on her.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 30, 2011)

I thinks a lot more than that remember Omega is trapped inside the Anti Matter Universe so he would need an explosion of Matter to release him ie The Destruction of The Tardis in The Big Bang Theory.

He would need servents The Silents, etc
He would need a BODY (Rory & Amy's daughter)...

...And then he would have a weapon against The Doctor


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 30, 2011)

Winny said:


> This whole thing with Amy is really confusing... I really hope we don't have to wait 'til September before we find out when she was kidnapped.


She was kidnapped sometime before Series 6 started. She has stomach pains in Episode 1, after which she goes to the bathroom and has the chat with the Silence. And she first sees the One-Eyed Lady in Episode 2 when she goes up to the little girl's room in the orphanage, at which point the Silence kidnap her.


masamune1 said:


> Okay....I don't think you understand what I mean. I mean that, instead of the ganger-Doctor and that other ganger staying behind to lock the door while everyone else ran into the TARDIS, the real Doctor could have stayed behind to lock the door and let _them_ run into the TARDIS, _then_ he could have destroyed the monster with his sonic screwdriver _himself_, which would not have killed him and which would have meant that he could have ran back to the TARDIS himself.


Except, as the one worker mentioned, that door doesn't lock.


----------



## masamune1 (May 31, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> *I thinks a lot more than that remember Omega is trapped inside the Anti Matter Universe* so he would need an explosion of Matter to release him ie The Destruction of The Tardis in The Big Bang Theory.
> 
> He would need servents The Silents, etc
> He would need a BODY (Rory & Amy's daughter)...
> ...



Except....He isn't.



Shaidar Haran said:


> Except, as the one worker mentioned, that door doesn't lock.



That...doesn't really matter. 

Why couldn't the real Doctor have just taken the place of the Ganger one holding the door? That is my question.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Something struck me, why did the Silents kidnap Ganger Amy? They mentioned that she would give birth to the Silence and even told her to tell the Doctor about being pregnant (thus putting him on the trail), so they know whats going on but they're obviously not behind it. Silents just seemed like parasites, pushing humans to go further in to space in hopes to get off Earth, would explain the half assed Tardis that maybe crashed on earth and doesn't work anymore. So are the Silents just a red herring or more relevant to the plot? And did the Doctor just declare war on an innocent species?



I thought this as well.

I think that the Silence wanted to know more about ganger Amy and try and find out more about the people behind it.

The pirates episode seemed a little out of place to me and was about a malfunctioning high tech hospotal. Maybe Amy was taken by one of those ships some time in season 1.

Also don't forget the ship in the Smithy episode last season too.

The silence will fall, I think is a prophecy by the silence of their own demise at the hands of something greater and more deadly.


----------



## masamune1 (May 31, 2011)

I don't think the Silence are actually named "The Silence". I think they are just associating themselves with some kind of catastrophe or event  (like if they said, "we are Death"). The Weeping Angels are similar since they are supposed to be called something else, but no-one knows their real name either.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 31, 2011)

*Doctor Who writer Steven Moffat to 'rest' Daleks*



> The Daleks are to be given "a rest" from Doctor Who, writer Steven Moffat has told the Radio Times.
> 
> Moffat, who is also the BBC television show's executive producer, said: "They aren't going to make an appearance for a while. We thought it was about time to give them a rest."
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-13594932

Good.

It's always good to have new enemies instead of reusing the oldies.


----------



## Eternity (May 31, 2011)




----------



## emROARS (May 31, 2011)

Eternity said:


>


----------



## Eternity (May 31, 2011)

emROARS said:


>


----------



## emROARS (May 31, 2011)

Eternity said:


>


----------



## Eternity (May 31, 2011)

EXTERMINTAE, REGENARATE!


----------



## emROARS (May 31, 2011)

and this one












^ 1970's song


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 31, 2011)

Oh, Chameleon Circuit! 


masamune1 said:


> That...doesn't really matter.
> 
> Why couldn't the real Doctor have just taken the place of the Ganger one holding the door? That is my question.


Because he isn't strong enough. If the Gangers are supposed to be stronger than the originals (taken from Ganger-Jennifer's rantings) and two Gangers are having trouble keeping the door shut, why would the Doctor be able to?


----------



## masamune1 (May 31, 2011)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Because he isn't strong enough. If the Gangers are supposed to be stronger than the originals (taken from Ganger-Jennifer's rantings) and two Gangers are having trouble keeping the door shut, why would the Doctor be able to?



Ganger-Jennifer only ranted about bring strong enough to kill people; she thinks people aren't strong if they don't have the guts to kill. The Gangers were not designed for heavy-lifting or anything like that; they were designed to work in dangerous areas like those filled with acid.

Besides, he could easily have killed her before she reached the door.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 31, 2011)

I just watched the two-parter...

and oh my god.  Amy giving birth. o______o


----------



## Eternity (May 31, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> I just watched the two-parter...
> 
> and oh my god.  Amy giving birth. o______o



Ikr. Mindblowing mindfuck.


----------



## Eternity (May 31, 2011)

Great essey about Doctor Who I found on a DW forum:


----------



## emROARS (May 31, 2011)

I'm not the only one that found a connection between the doctor and peter then XD


----------



## emROARS (May 31, 2011)

DWM gives a new quooootttteee

*Spoiler*: __ 




“Wherever they take you, however scared you are, I promise you, you will _not_ be alone.”
—	
*Amy Pond*

Is she saying it to the baby?


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 31, 2011)

I think these pictures sum up the avg. Whovian after that ending





 She somehow showed up in the GIS for My Mind is Full of, still awesome.


----------



## emROARS (May 31, 2011)

i'm going to try and get hold of DWM today. Hopefully being the keyword. *grumbles*


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2011)

Heard Moffat revealed River's identity, what a silly man.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 1, 2011)

I very much doubt he has

*already has read the spoilers*
*still doesn't understand*



and here is something that made me cry.


*Spoiler*: _the boy and his magical blue box_ 



*1:* Because he’s adorable when embarrassed, he’s always learning and growing, and he’s still very much a Time Lord.  Because he’s got precisely the reverse of Matt Smith going on: he’s young by the standards of his own species but old by ours, and it creates the most fascinating dynamic.

*2:* Because he’s kind, considerate, demonstrative, loving, whimsical, playful and childish, but you do not want to cross him.  Because he believes in the potential for goodness in everyone, even the Daleks, but doesn’t let that blind him to the dangers of the universe.  Because he likes music and funny hats and coats and bow ties.  Because he’s still such a boy, but he’s growing older, too.  Because his departure story is heartrending, and marks a major turning point in who the Doctor is.

*3:* Because Venusian aikido and reversed polarities.  Because of every single thing about his relationships with the Brig, Jo, Liz and Sarah, not to mention Benton and Yates and the Master and Bessie.  Because he’s a man out of his element but stronger than ever.  Because he’s a consummate gentleman.  Because he will kick your ass in velvet and lace.  Because now he’s learned something about loss and pain, and yet it’s taught him that where there’s life, there is always, always hope.  

*4:* Because he doesn’t take one single thing seriously—except when it really matters.  Because he’s not afraid to lead revolutions, change history, or even kill, but he appreciates the gravity of those decisions.  Because he’s an eccentric bohemian in a twenty-foot scarf with hair as wild as he is.  Because he’s smarter than the universe, and there has never been a Doctor so impossible to defeat.  Because his major companions are absolutely incredible women, any of whom could easily carry off a show of their own, as they have to be to stand up next to him.  Because there’s no sense in being grown-up if you can’t be childish sometimes.  Because he is an unstoppable individualist and proud of it.  Because the universe is his oyster, and he always manages to find the pearl in it.  Because he’s mad as all the hatters and hares in the seven systems.  Because he’s always laughing, and always will.  Because he’ll insult you to your face if you deserve it.  Because it’s never not the right time for a jelly baby.  And because Tom Baker _is_ the Doctor, and has always said so himself.

*5:* Because cricket, tea, celery, and too many companions.  Because he is the Master’s greatest stimulation.  Because he’s polite by default, and because he’ll bite your head off if he’s cranky.  Because he sacrifices himself for his companion without a syllable of complaint.  Because his smile is infectious and his hair is imminently ruffleable.  Because he’s at the beginning of a crisis of identity, moving into Time Lord middle-age, with that ever-fascinating contrast of youth vs. age entirely at play.  Because he’d really rather just have a nice day, but he’ll always choose to save the universe anyway.  

*6:* Because change, my dear, and not a minute too soon.  Because he’s at a stage of life for questioning what and who he is, but that sure as hell doesn’t mean he’s going to let anyone ELSE tell him what he should or shouldn’t be.  Because Colin Baker got a second chance to be his Doctor (god bless Big Finish) and proves over and over again how much he deserves it.  Because by now he understands how easy it is to get hurt, but that never stops him opening himself up.  Because he cares so much it hurts sometimes to watch or listen to.  Because he’s a loud man in a loud coat with among the warmest pairs of hearts he’ll ever have.  

*7:* Because he’s an adorable wee thing with an irrepressible sense of humor, and because he’s so dangerous it’ll make your head spin.  Because rolled r’s, bopped noses, and question mark umbrellas.  Because he loves his companions so much, they love him so much, and he depends on them to keep him from losing himself.  Because he’s an actor, always acting, and it’s so hard to know for sure just how he sees the universe.  Because he’s powerful, and yet he chooses to be a good man.  Because he’s a kind father figure, a playful boy, and a vengeful god, and he is all of those things at the very same time.  Because he’s got centuries and centuries in his eyes, and they burden him down without ever defeating him.  Because he loves beauty in all its forms.  Because there are people made of smoke and cities made of song, and yet he knows that among the most important jobs in the universe is to stop the tea from growing cold.

*8:* Because steampunk TARDIS, velvet and satin, that hair, and the perfect shoes.  Because Zagreus sees you in your bed and eats you while you’re sleeping.  Because he’s beautiful and deadly, and the only thing he’s afraid of is himself.  Because he fought and survived in a war he can’t have wanted.  Because his mind is a marvelous and a terrible thing.  Because he and Charlotte Elspeth Pollard rode out of the wreck of the R101 on a Vortisaur, and absolutely nothing else I could possibly say would be equal to that. 

*9:* Because he’s so very broken, but he goes on.  Because he’s got a death wish, but far more than that, a life wish.  Because he hopes.  Because he cries.  Because he’d rather be a coward than a killer.  Because he lashes out when he’s hurting, and because he can be inexpressibly kind.  Because he admits he needs people, and truly tries to heal.  Because he survives against unspeakable odds, and without losing sight of the fact that he is the Doctor.  Because he was fantastic, and always will be.

*10:* Because when he smiles, he can light up a whole room.  Because his enthusiasm is boundless and his energy infectious.  Because he’s a lost boy torn between searching for the man he was before the war, and becoming the man he will be after it.  Because sometimes his drive not to be alone leads him to embrace the goodness in people, and when that happens, it’s beautiful.  Because he can gasp in awe at the beauty of a werewolf when it’s about to tear his head off.  Because he loves humans more than any other Doctor.  Because he’s searching for something he can’t find, but the journey is the most important part.

*11:* Because he is the most ancient old man and the most childish boy.  Because he’s old and the last and he can’t stand to see children cry.  Because he is a fairy tale and a good wizard and the thing monsters are afraid of.  Because every single thing shows up in on his face, and dear god but that’s acting Mr. Smith.  Because he doesn’t know how to kiss a girl, but he does know how to love.  Because he’s angry and joyful, possessor of scars that are healing but still very, very sore.  Because the universe can still surprise him, especially when he sees it through someone else’s eyes.  Because he is the Doctor, eleven men in one, and someday he will be one-twelfth of the next one.  And because that will be beautiful in entirely new ways, a whole new adventure, and I can’t wait to have it.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 1, 2011)

That episode made me cry, cringe in fear, and ask what the actual fuck all at once.

That ending. I am so confused, and scared.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 1, 2011)

It's obvious who River Song is, won't be a surprise.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 1, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> It's obvious who River Song is, won't be a surprise.



Do tell


----------



## emROARS (Jun 1, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> It's obvious who River Song is, won't be a surprise.



unless well...she's _not_ who you think she is. 

I personally think the whole theory is a complete red herring or at least i hope so


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 1, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> It's obvious who River Song is, won't be a surprise.



I'll laugh my ass off if River turns out to be Romana.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 1, 2011)

Spoilers were released last week as to who River is. It will be revealed in the last seconds of a Good Man Goes to War.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 1, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> Spoilers were released last week as to who River is. It will be revealed in the last seconds of a Good Man Goes to War.



Whut? I DON'T WANNA KNOW. How can I know where to avoid?!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 1, 2011)

Remember The Omega Symbol shown in The Trailer for a Good Man Goes to War take a look again its a conjoined Symbal Alpha and Omega "The Beginning and The End"


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2011)

I think I have a clue who River is, it's wild theory but it would sort of make sense.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 1, 2011)

Avoid Doctorwhospoilers.com They have a surprising amount of info for even the second half of the season.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 1, 2011)

Well there goes my theory.... But now Forest of the Dead has an even darker meaning for the x's


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2011)

Please no spoilers, or even hints.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Felt (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't get why people would want to read spoilers.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 2, 2011)

Ramona said:


> I don't get why people would want to read spoilers.



Despite me reading spoilers, i'm still surprised mainly because half of them turn out to be wrong.


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2011)

I cant wait til Saturday knowing River Song spoilers are out there somewhere. Off to read them :33


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 2, 2011)

If you're gonna read the spoilers, I'm not sure why you're going to bother watching the show. Everytime I have beer spoiler, ala a twist in any show, it's never failed to lessen my enjoyment.


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2011)

What im basically saying is the wait seems like an eternity add to the fact im not promised tomorrow or the next day


----------



## emROARS (Jun 2, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> If you're gonna read the spoilers, I'm not sure why you're going to bother watching the show. Everytime I have beer spoiler, ala a twist in any show, it's never failed to lessen my enjoyment.



I personally find myself more excited for the show and as I said, not all the 'spoilers' are correct.

It doesn't matter anyway, I already know when and where they're filming half of the time because I see them. My dad for example has seen them film the next episode at his workplace. I saw the in Caerphilly filming last episode (they were seeing to the acid around the TARDIS when I was shopping) so really, to me I don't think it matters.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 2, 2011)

I tend to read episode summaries before I watch them :33

But I love it all the same


----------



## emROARS (Jun 2, 2011)

new clip in the BBC

Dunno if americans can see it. :/
I'm sending the link over now

link


*Spoiler*: __ 




Interesting. 'Demons run when a good man goes to war'
Good Man = The Doctor?


----------



## arc (Jun 2, 2011)

I think the true 'good man' of this series is Rory.

I mean, I love the doctor, but he's a mixed picture.

...But I doubt it refers to Rory.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2011)

Well they took his wife and unborn child so I assume it's Rory too. But what's the worst he can do?

In reality Captain Jack should really be in the Good Man goes to War.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 2, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> If you're gonna read the spoilers, I'm not sure why you're going to bother watching the show. Everytime I have beer spoiler, ala a twist in any show, it's never failed to lessen my enjoyment.


Exact opposite for me, it is the journey that matters, not the exciting twist at the end. In fact, the spoilers get me excited to see how everything plays out to get to that point of the spoiler. But that is just me. 

But I do try to respect other people's feeling on spoilers, even if I think it is irrational to the lengths people go to avoid them. . . or overreact when they see them.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 2, 2011)

See, for me part of the journey is not knowing. It's not a case of watching it for the twists or for the build-up, as both are part of the overall experience.

But if you like reading the spoilers that's fair enough, each to his own and all that. I daresay I've made my feelings clear.

Really like the idea of the good man being Rory though.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 2, 2011)

emROARS said:


> new clip in the BBC
> 
> Dunno if americans can see it. :/
> I'm sending the link over now
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought it was obvious that the good man is the doctor...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2011)

During RTD's run I didn't care about spoilers but right now the mystery is an important part for me and honestly it'll ruin the show for me. I'd rather not know.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 2, 2011)

Just something that's just came to me.

The Silence tells Amy to tell the Dr about her pregnancy, it would seem evident taht the Silence knows what's going on with Amy and the gangers as they're everywhere. 

Why would the Silence tip the Dr off on what's going on with Amy? why are they so scared of the eye patch woman that they have to send the Dr after them?


----------



## emROARS (Jun 2, 2011)

it could be a means to an end. *shrug*


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2011)

Or maybe its a red herring


----------



## Eternity (Jun 2, 2011)

Vault said:


> Or maybe its a red herring



Or maybe its a blue cod?


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2011)

I c whut u did thar


----------



## Eternity (Jun 2, 2011)

Vault said:


> I c whut u did thar


----------



## Bioness (Jun 2, 2011)

I just watched "The Almost People"


*Spoiler*: __ 



My Mind is full of Fuck


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 2, 2011)

to each his own on spoilers. We each see the other as irrational


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 2, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was obvious that the good man is the doctor...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Rory makes more sense in every way.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 2, 2011)

Rob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Rory makes more sense in every way.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not according to the blue man in the trailers


----------



## emROARS (Jun 2, 2011)

Rob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Rory makes more sense in every way.




*Spoiler*: __ 



thats what I was thinking tbh. but tbh, it's still could be either of them.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So... assuming Rory is the good man. Does this mean that River will kill him?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 3, 2011)

... Wait...  
*Spoiler*: __ 



 River Song kills her own...


----------



## arc (Jun 3, 2011)

or just anyone who feels like reading a sweet ficlet about them.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 3, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So... assuming Rory is the good man. Does this mean that River will kill him?





Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ... Wait...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



WTF guys? Wth are you two talking about?


----------



## emROARS (Jun 3, 2011)

Eternity said:


> WTF guys? Wth are you two talking about?




*Spoiler*: __ 



river said in series 5 that she was imprisoned because she killed a 'good' man.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 3, 2011)

emROARS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> river said in series 5 that she was imprisoned because she killed a 'good' man.



Aha, that explain teh first guy. 

What about what Hellrasinbasin said? :


----------



## emROARS (Jun 3, 2011)

no clue sorry 

:/


----------



## Eternity (Jun 3, 2011)

Hmm


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think he's assuming that River is Rory's daughter.




No idea why any of this is in spoilers, since it's all baseless speculation.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 3, 2011)

I have clue either


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 3, 2011)

Watched Arc of Infinity yesterday. Posted a , but if you can't be bothered reading through my poorly structured meanderings, basically thought it was enjoyable enough. Predictable and a bit lazy, but had some nice character touches.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 3, 2011)

anyone who want to watch the whole 4th doctor's stay here is the link to the tumblr page. just scroll down and you'll find it.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 3, 2011)

Not in one go, I'd hope.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 3, 2011)

all the episodes are there anyway. *shrug*

*checks* well they're on daily motion if anyone was to look at them.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 3, 2011)

That's where I saw the Arc of Infinity - pretty much everything old Dr Who is available on Daily Motion. New too, most likely.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 3, 2011)

really? I didn't know that. That's convenient for people who can't get the DVD's.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't really know why you all are posting speculation in spoilers.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jun 3, 2011)

Dr. Who anime.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 3, 2011)

Just like they filmed in America, it would be cool if they filmed in Japan and did some anime/manga jokes


----------



## emROARS (Jun 3, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> Just like they filmed in America, it would be cool if they filmed in Japan and did some anime/manga jokes



no.

just _no._


----------



## Vault (Jun 3, 2011)

emROARS said:


> no.
> 
> just _no._



I know such fail


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 3, 2011)

Exterminate 2 Month Break between episodes Exterminate... Exterminate...


----------



## emROARS (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2011)

Dalek Porn wtf

Didn't Moffat say he's giving them a rest for a while, why are people acting like he's gotten rid of the them? Regardless they really needed a rest, RTD really overused them far too much.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 3, 2011)

AH MEH GAWD can't wait for tomorrow  I have so many theories on what is gonna happen


----------



## emROARS (Jun 3, 2011)

tbh I wouldn't mind River being Amy's daughter but I don't want her to be amy's daughter AND the regenerating girl.

I also don't mind if amy's daughter is the girl and not river.

I just can't see river as anything but human. :/


----------



## Bioness (Jun 3, 2011)

you know how many species of aliens there are that look human, she could be a half breed or something


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 3, 2011)

I want Clown Doctor to appear already.  It's appearance in the Series 6 trailer still nags at me.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 3, 2011)

Shaidar Haran said:


> I want Clown Doctor to appear already.  It's appearance in the Series 6 trailer still nags at me.



I think that's in the second season. 

And I think i'll be in spain when episode 8 is on


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 4, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I think that's in the second season.


That's what I figured. 


> And I think i'll be in spain when episode 8 is on


Stay out of the plains. I hear it rains there mainly.

Or is it the planes...


----------



## emROARS (Jun 4, 2011)

Shaidar Haran said:


> That's what I figured.
> Stay out of the plains. I hear it rains there mainly.
> 
> Or is it the planes...



We usually go to the Balearic's but this year we're staying on the mainland, not sure where but mum know it.

She was there last year during the world cup. The amount of Spaniards on the streets she said was over the scale. 

And there's a pub opposite the place 

only 13 hours 29 minutes to go


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Godot (Jun 4, 2011)

If River is Amy's daughter... then Rory could be the Doctor's father in law?


----------



## emROARS (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Favorite show besides the obvious one while I was in UK



Mock the week?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwgonJSaabA[/YOUTUBE]

the ending bit makes me cry of laughter EVERY.TIME

this one is called DAFFODILS
EXTERMINATE DAFFODILS


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 4, 2011)

Today should be a good day.

First we see England win the match and then we get an epic Dr Who episode.

Pity the sun in shining.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 4, 2011)

Godot said:


> If River is Amy's daughter... then Rory could be the Doctor's father in law?



Then Amy was flirting with her son in law?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 4, 2011)

Five hours to go~!!


----------



## emROARS (Jun 4, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Then Amy was flirting with her son in law?



oh don't worry, alot of british families have to got through this

...


----------



## Bart (Jun 4, 2011)

Cannot wait for this episode! 

River being Amy's daughter is a bit too obvious, and as of ever so recently the episodes have been rather mind-bendingly excruciating, so I really do stick with that point.



emROARS said:


> oh don't worry, alot of british families have to got through this
> 
> ...



 

P.S. Kudos on the Mock the Week clip :WOW


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2011)

I still don't like River kissing the doctor, any thing with the Doctor making out with Amy's daughter is just creepy.

Shame I'll have to watch it later, BGT final will be on at 7 and I don't want to watch half the ep before gettting the remote stolen off me


----------



## emROARS (Jun 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I still don't like River kissing the doctor, any thing with the Doctor making out with Amy's daughter is just creepy.
> 
> Shame I'll have to watch it later, BGT final will be on at 7 and I don't want to watch half the ep before gettting the remote stolen off me



I might watch immediately after on iplayer. Dad's orders indian sometimes during the airing. We watch it, but I like to do it fully on my own.

:/


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 4, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I might watch immediately after on iplayer. Dad's orders indian sometimes during the airing. We watch it, but I like to do it fully on my own.
> 
> :/



I wait for the HD version on iPlayer and download it.

I can't watch it on the TV as there's just too much going on around the house to pay much attention.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 4, 2011)

It's days like this that I wish I had a tv license and a consistent internet connection


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

Meh, I have to hide from 1:45-3:45 again. 

I liked being able to watch it live.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 4, 2011)

it's on in 40 minutes


----------



## emROARS (Jun 4, 2011)

IT'S COMING ON

*HYPERVENTILATES*

OH MY FUCKING GOD
OH GOD
OH GOD
OH GOD


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

/leaves internet for a while to avoid spoilers

I'LL HAVE THE DOWNLOAD IN HOPEFULLY LESS THAN 2 HOURS, PRE REGISTER IN THE PIMPING PROJECT AND I'LL SEND IT AS SOON AS I GET IT


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2011)

Hmmm I dont have an opinion


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 4, 2011)

i knew it.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 4, 2011)

So I streamed it on the iPlayer... Holy crap! 


*Spoiler*: _MAJOR FREAKIN' SPOILERS! ._ 



A lot of awesome stuff... The entire intro was mindblowingly awesome, 'though I can't tell whether I preferred Rory's bit or how the Doctor called in all those favours. The baby being Flesh was completely unexpected and the entire Battle of Demon's Run was even moreso.

Then the connotations of how the Doctor's name is why the word means what it does and how his current "path" could change that... 

And who would have ever guessed River was actually Melody? It doesn't explain who she is in relation to the Doctor, but everything is falling into place. She's part Time Lord and the weapon that successfully kills the Doctor. But who is she to him? His expressions when he realised who she is just doesn't make sense, especially the kissing thing - why would he care if she was the child of his friends? What does it say on the cot? Is she the Doctor's mother? That'd explain why he mentioned kissing her... That'd explain why she calls him "Sweetie", as well.

GAH, BOLLOCKS. That little teaser at the end was horrible, too! The skeleton grasping the sonic screwdriver. 

Oh, and I really need someone to write down the poem River recites at the end. That'd make an awesome signature.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





To be fair, this should have been a 2 parter. The whole episode seemed higglty pigglty. :/

And now the whole 'OMG' thing has worn out, I feel kinda...dissapointed? I mean, the river daughter thing was known throughout most of the net fandom it's all just...meh.

The acting was great however. I LOVE Matt and Arthur and Karen and Alex in this. The script could have been cleaner however.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Winny said:


> So I streamed it on the iPlayer... Holy crap!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _MAJOR FREAKIN' SPOILERS! ._
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Everyone.

Dissapointed. It was a little predictable.




Heh. _Let's Kill Hitler._


----------



## Orxon (Jun 4, 2011)

I totally called it. This answers a lot of questions but it raises several new ones as well...Moffat 



Winny said:


> So I streamed it on the iPlayer... Holy crap!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _MAJOR FREAKIN' SPOILERS! ._
> ...



_Demons run when a Good Man goes to war
Night will fall and drown the sun when a good man goes to war 
Friendship dies and true love lies
Night will fall  and the dark will rise when a good gan goes to war.
_


----------



## emROARS (Jun 4, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just sighing at the moment. :/


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

PIMPING PROJECT NOW HAS THE LINK

ANY WHO WANT IT, COME FORTH.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> /leaves internet for a while to avoid spoilers
> 
> I'LL HAVE THE DOWNLOAD IN HOPEFULLY LESS THAN 2 HOURS, PRE REGISTER IN THE PIMPING PROJECT AND I'LL SEND IT AS SOON AS I GET IT



I live in the UK, I watched it live! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



And my prediction was right! Go to the timegirl thread.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't see why you guys are so disappointed. There are only so many people she could be that is important to the Dr in some way. Who would you have her be. She has been speculated to be anywhere from the Daughter of Amy to the freaking TARDIS. Someone was going to hit the nail on the head.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 4, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why you guys are so disappointed. There are only so many people she could be that is important to the Dr in some way. Who would you have her be. She has been speculated to be anywhere from the Daughter of Amy to the freaking TARDIS. Someone was going to hit the nail on the head.




*Spoiler*: __ 



maybe you know...she could have been human? is that so much to ask?

I mean, I don't MIND her being a time lady (or a little time lady). It's understandable tbh but it was awfully predictable.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 4, 2011)

emROARS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too boring. Besides, we only know half the story. We know who she is, but we don't know who she is to the Doctor.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 4, 2011)

true.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why you guys are so disappointed. There are only so many people she could be that is important to the Dr in some way. Who would you have her be. She has been speculated to be anywhere from the Daughter of Amy to the freaking TARDIS. Someone was going to hit the nail on the head.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, but I'm glad it was me! And she isn't a time lady anymore, she didn't regenerate *cue my other riva prediction*


----------



## Orxon (Jun 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Aaaahhh, now I understand why River could show up earlier because the reapers would have appeared!

But I still don't understand why she was DREADING the reveal of her identity, it seems to be nothing but good news.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Orxon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking exactly the same thing. She does everything for a reason, and I see that reason now.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2011)

You go on the net, discuss Doctor Who in length, draw up possible theories, over analyse every little detail, and then complain when something is "predictable". Gotta love nerds. 

There was no other possibility except for it being some other person we don't know, which isn't better.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 4, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> You go on the net, discuss Doctor Who in length, draw up possible theories, over analyse every little detail, and then complain when something is "predictable". Gotta love nerds.
> 
> There was no other possibility except for it being some other person we don't know, which isn't better.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't have a problem with predicting stuff! I love the feeling, especially if it wasn't obvious! If it's predicable, that's because it ties in well with the story.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i know river isnt the doctors daughter, but the whole baby storyline seemed so "is it his or rorys?" the whole time, and the way amy obviously would shag the doctor, it just makes the previous river-doctor relationship seem too much like i*c*st.
and how gross is that, mother and daughter both wanting to fuck the same guy and everything?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 4, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Amy's over that by now.
Anyway, it could be worse, have a look at the hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy!
Becoming your own grandfather? That is a messed up private life!


----------



## emROARS (Jun 4, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



agreed, she kissed the doctor and we were still wondering if he's her father. *shiver*

Then again i've never been a fan of river, and now it's made me dislike her more even if it's more understandable why she's there now. :/

Then again, i'm personally of the idea that he's only into his own species and since river is at the moment the only known time lady alive then...*shrug*

but I still think romana would kick her ass.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 4, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> and how gross is that, mother and daughter both wanting to fuck the same guy and everything?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, technically speaking, River met the Doctor long before Amy did. Besides, we still don't know who River is to the Doctor - she could even be his mother, which is the impression I was given from the way she can read Gallifreyan, knows the Doctor's real name, made him blush when he realised he kissed her, calls him sweetie all the time and got _extremely_ pissed off when she thought the Dalek had killed him. Who else would he give his screwdriver to, other than his own mother, as well?

And all of that is perfectly acceptable thanks to the weirdness inherent in time travel. That Matt Smith is in his late 20's certainly helps, since Alex Kingston is 47.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Winny, your post is giving me some serious Fry/Futurama/Roswell vibes.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 4, 2011)

Winny said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but we do know who she is to him, the text was translated and explained at the end of the show.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 4, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> but we do know who she is to him, the text was translated and explained at the end of the show.



Where? I watched it live on the iPlayer and I saw nothing of the sort. Gallifreyan doesn't translate, River said it herself. The little patch thing that was made for Amy was translated, but the cot wasn't. The Gallifreyan message was never translated, but it doesn't take much to realise what would have been written.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 4, 2011)

Winny said:


> Where? I watched it live on the iPlayer and I saw nothing of the sort. Gallifreyan doesn't translate, River said it herself. The little patch thing that was made for Amy was translated, but the cot wasn't. The Gallifreyan message was never translated, but it doesn't take much to realise what would have been written.



I was just about to say this. And it makes sense that Gallifreyan can't be translated. Not only is it not needed, it's used as a security precaution.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 4, 2011)

but river says something like "yes im ur daughter" or words to that effect


----------



## Woofie (Jun 4, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> You go on the net, discuss Doctor Who in length, draw up possible theories, over analyse every little detail, and then complain when something is "predictable". Gotta love nerds. .



Yep. I can't actually remember if I thought of the idea before I looked at online theories or not, to be honest... but even if I did, I doubt I would've been so conscious of it for the past six weeks without all the internet discussions, so it would still have had more impact. Any answer that _wasn't_ quite predictable after that much analysis by so many people would probably be either completely pointless or make no sense anyway.

Hopefully there'll be a bit of a twist somewhere, though. I mean, Moffat must've realised when he was writing this that a lot of fans would guess correctly, so he might've saved some more surprising stuff for afterwards.


Anyway, the ep was really good in parts, but a bit rushed and jumbled in others. It could've done with being half an hour longer.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 4, 2011)

I am a bit surprised I was right about River, but very pleased! 

Also all the Roramy scenes ;AAA;


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder how many regenerations this River is


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

Btw, too many spoilers to go through to bother but if it hasn't been said before, what Let's Kill Hitler is referring to the time travel paradox of being unable to change a fixed moment in time. So something on that order.

Probably.

Or it could be with the whole Doctor being seen as a figure as demonic as Hitler by his enemies, its from that perspective.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2011)

MY MIND IS FULL OF FUCK

AWESOMEFUCK


AWESOMEFUCK AND FIRECUM


It's like a neverending buffet of awesome. The Last Centurion "WOULD YOU LIKE ME TO REPEAT THAT QUESTION" Demon's run, shit all of it


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2011)

I HAVE SPLICED MY GENES FOR ALL SORTS OF NURSING!


----------



## Sanity Check (Jun 4, 2011)

Does that mean there are no surprises left?  

Or is it a setup for the next big WTF moment?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 4, 2011)

Really did like describing Rory and you think it is the doctor, then you realize it is Rory!


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



We still don't know why she's been sent to prison.

The starting of this ep was one of the best starters ever, even better then ep 1.

You guys also realise that they must have set out Amy's character back in Tenents time when River was first introduced. 

Also she can't be the Dr's mother because I thought the woman who was behind the president of the Time Lords in the End of Time was rumoured to be his mother?






Banhammer said:


> I HAVE SPLICED MY GENES FOR ALL SORTS OF NURSING!



The line after that was the best!


----------



## Velocity (Jun 4, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Also she can't be the Dr's mother because I thought the woman who was behind the president of the Time Lords in the End of Time was rumoured to be his mother?



Actually, it was _only_ rumoured. The original script said she was, but Davies got rid of that. Moffat certainly wouldn't honour something only vaguely hinted at if he had a better idea for that kind of thing.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 4, 2011)

Winny said:


> Actually, it was _only_ rumoured. The original script said she was, but Davies got rid of that. Moffat certainly wouldn't honour something only vaguely hinted at if he had a better idea for that kind of thing.



agreed. Then again, i'm of the group that believed the doctor was loomed so *shrug*


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Jun 4, 2011)

Orxon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a good point, it seems odd to me too.


*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG, what an awesome episode!  I loved the bit with Rory at the beginning:
Cyberman: "What is The Doctor's message?"
*ships going kablooey outside*
Rory: "Would you like me to repeat the question?"

Not to mention Strax: "I have spliced my DNA for all sorts of nursing!  I can produce the most magnificent quantities of lactic fluid!"

I liked the poem River recited during her the battle scene, it really captured the "You do _not_ fuck with The Doctor" vibe very well.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

Well the thing that I wonder is how River doesn't remember being in the spacesuit.

Unless she lied.

Or the amnesia default.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well the thing that I wonder is how River doesn't remember being in the spacesuit.
> 
> Unless she lied.
> 
> Or the amnesia default.



Well, obviously she couldn't tell them - Spoilers~!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

The spacesuit I was in as a little girl just killed the Doctor.

Yeah...that kinda detail would have at least influenced actions even if she can't say it.

Amnesia seems more plausible then lying at this point.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 4, 2011)

MINDFUCK! 

Even thought I kinda knew


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> *The spacesuit I was in as a little girl just killed the Doctor.*
> 
> Yeah...that kinda detail would have at least influenced actions even if she can't say it.
> 
> Amnesia seems more plausible then lying at this point.



Who said it was the spacesuit she was in as a little girl that killed the Doctor?

I mean, sure, Amy assumes that, and River and Rory might be thinking it, but that doesn't make it so.

Could be the spacesuit she's in when she _dies._


----------



## emROARS (Jun 4, 2011)

And either she's a really good liar or River isn't the girl in the spacesuit at ALL
i bet she is a good liar bah

:/


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Who said it was the spacesuit she was in as a little girl that killed the Doctor?
> 
> I mean, sure, Amy assumes that, and River and Rory might be thinking it, but that doesn't make it so.
> 
> Could be the spacesuit she's in when she _dies._


The Library space suits look nothing like Apollo ones.

Why can I say this with certainty?

Because I saw them IRL.

Doctor Who Experience, beyotch.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 4, 2011)

> But I still don't understand why she was DREADING the reveal of her identity, it seems to be nothing but good news.


She's a weapon remember?
A weapon used to destroy the doctor the man she loves, tell me why would you want to reveal that to the man you love so much?

I also liked the sontaran nurse in this episode.  

Boy: Will I be okay?

Nurse:  Of course you will my boy you'll be up and around in no time, and perhaps one day you and I shall meet on the field of battle and I will destroy you for the glory of the sontaran empire.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 4, 2011)

HOLY CRAP.

I loved that episode.

Loved loved loved it.

But the weirdest part here... is that she's a Time Lord.  I wonder how old she is. o___o

and ANYBODY could have been her.  We've literally only seen 3 phases of her (maybe 4) (as a baby, in the street regenerating[which i would assume was also her in the spacesuit], and her adult form) and you never know.  She could be doing crazy shit out there.  Though then again, she doesn't have a Tardis from what it seems.

It's strange though.  She's a weapon. Thus the spacesuit.  She forced her way out of it.  So it seems that they manage to keep her for the first few years of her life, considering the girl in the suit appears to be 6-10 in age.  

Does she say she doesn't remember being in a spacesuit?  Her excuse all this time is "I killed a very important man." so it implies she knows what she did.  And it seems that the one thing she couldn't do is tell the Doctor she killed him.  

Maybe that suit is some kind of Tardis?  Also she knew how to fly the Doctor's, so that was a funny early hint to how she was a Time Lord.  

I'm guessing she couldn't come till the end due to the fact that she couldn't come in contact with her past self at risk that with the others not knowing her identity, that they could somehow have the two touch and cause havoc to overcome. 

either way omg I want more River Song theories.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

They'll probably have a new actress as the River who was the Doctor's companion.

So current River is probably 3rd-4th regen I'd say.

1: Baby->Little Girl
2: Little Girl's regen->Teenaged or something
3: Doctor's companion who he falls in love with
4: Current River


----------



## Bioness (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't want to download it, but is there anywhere where it is online yet 

edit: nevermind Megavideo to the rescue


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

Sent         ~


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 4, 2011)

Real quick another concern I have is this Lorna.  

She meets the Doctor when she is young.  I think they're implying more use of her?  Maybe she herself is River Song?  (/sorta out there idea, but it's somewhat possible imo.  River didn't appear until after she was unconscious) 

Also, anyone else love the subtle implication between the maid and Madame Vastra?  I for one would totally support a Silurian/Human cross species couple.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jun 4, 2011)

I just watched "A Good Man Goes To War". I thought it was okay episode. I wasn't really surprised about the revelation of River Song's identity.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2011)

My theory went out of the window. I swear I thought River was Amy. I loved the ep and btw this is a two parter, the next ep is written by Moffat. 

I honestly don't know what to think of River at this point. She didn't remember the suit, she doesn't seem to be a weapon later on as she's galavanting around with the Doctor, the man she was suppoused to kill. I really hope there's more to this. And no answer to who the woman with the eye patch is or the Church itself.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 4, 2011)

^Hmm, the Church actually appeared in an earlier episode, in "The Time of Angels".

The people escorting River were the Church.  However they allowed themselves to be led by the doctor so it doesn't seem like they could really be related.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

I loved the Doctor's reaction to the revelation.

Such an about face in his mood was awesome.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 4, 2011)

Fail School Internet 

10 minutes loading and only 15 seconds of Doctor Who


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 4, 2011)

Random theory:  Maybe River Song's memories were stored? Like the Masters and the Tenth Doctor's during Family of Blood?

It seems she hasn't been locked up her entire life, and it looks that we have an idea of what her beginning is.  Maybe somewhere in the middle there she was leading a normal life? 

I really can't wait 3 months for the next episode. T_T  I want it now!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2011)

Atleast it's only the halfway point so lets just see what Moffat pulls out of the bag. Part of me thinks the last ep cliffhanger should have been the mid season break.

Also why the hell was her name on the cot?


----------



## Shade (Jun 5, 2011)

I knew River Song would be someone awesome. Who else could she be other than the daughter of Roranicus Pondicus?  DAT INTRO

Great acting by the cast this episode, especially loved Smith's wrath when he was facing Colonel Runaway. Love how Moffat can insert these subtle plotlines (as with Lorna) that you know are going to be brilliant once we're told the whole story. Fantastic script this episode too, lots of quotables, with the foremost line being 'I CAN PRODUCE MAGNIFICENT QUANTITIES OF LACTIC FLUID.' 

Sure, the reveal wasn't very revealing but the actors made it great; the Doctor's reaction to it was hilarious and it's going to be interesting to see what it is about River that makes her so important to the Doctor. Her story's become one of the best individual companion ones and it hasn't even been told in full yet.

Did you guys catch the reference to the Headless Monks at the beginning of the Flesh and Stone 2-parter when the Doctor says the final resting place of the Monks was the Delerium Archive? Cool callback. 

I cackled when I saw the next episode's title, seems it's going to be dealing with time paradoxes in a cheeky way. It's going to be interesting to see who this 'good man' is that River has killed since the Doctor doesn't claim to be one. Don't kill Rory again, Moffat, you magnificent bastard.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 5, 2011)

Well if she did have a bout of Amnesia I'm sure it would have coincided with her being nipped by a bullet by her Future self after killing The Doctor which triggered Amnesia after a 2nd Regeneration .... Remember that The 8th Doctor was prone to episodes of Amnesia as well.

Ok so The Doctor would have had to met River during her youth and during that point they become involved so I'm guessing That River becomes The Doctors Companion after his 12th Regeneration onwards until she goes backwards in time to when we see her in Silence in the Library and Forest of the Dead.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah, I imagine there was a period of time in which they were in the same timeline. I can't see her just popping up. It would be really hard for her to be the next companion with them always having to compare notes at the beginning of each episode. It works now because she is so enigmatic, but I don't see it happening weekly.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 5, 2011)

I can see that maybe whicever Series is the last one Amy is in that the series after that would focus on the Doctor and River from that point onwards....


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 5, 2011)

I really need to go back now and see the River episodes, especially Flesh and Stone to see if there were any clues we missed. I really want to see River's initial greeting to Amy and Rory.

I am also glad that the baby is Amy and Rory's, and not some implant or the Doctor's child. Loved the realization of the wedding night.


----------



## Sin (Jun 5, 2011)

An interesting thought, when River mentions that she killed the greatest man she ever knew, it doesn't necessarily have to be the doctor anymore. It could very well be Rory (since he's her dad, and the way her mom built him up when she was a baby at the beginning of the ep).

I do hope River-Doctor ends up being a romantic relationship, I loved their chemistry, but it's a lot less likely now 

Btw, the "I'm a screamer" line from way back from River has a whole other meaning now xD


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2011)

Good ep  Even though it was predictable as soon as you saw "Melody Pond"  Some things were really pointless though and just there for fans I think. 
Doctor should of brought in Captain Jack, I was waiting for it but it didn't happen  He would of been so freaking helpful in the fight.

One thing I just thought of and missed was when Rory sees River and asks her for help she said she had just been out for her BIRTHDAY with the Doctor. How the hell did I not notice that the first time 

So the question is what is River to the Doctor, I'm torn between wife or mother. What does the Galifrey writing on the cot say?! . Still many questions.
But I do think the Doctor was so happy when he found out who River was because he knows that Melody will be okay and that he can rescue her.
I think the Gamma Forests will have a part in The Doctor rescuing Melody since the Gamma forests were mentioned about 10 times this episode 

Edit: Yeah Sin, I've thought for a long time that it would be Rory that she kills. The pain she expresses in the beginning of the episode made me think it more than ever.


----------



## Sin (Jun 5, 2011)

Also, whenever they use this music, the scene becomes 1000x more awesome.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Sin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting thought, when River mentions that she killed the greatest man she ever knew, it doesn't necessarily have to be the doctor anymore. It could very well be Rory (since he's her dad, and the way her mom built him up when she was a baby at the beginning of the ep).



I was thinking that too. I thought the spaceman that killed the doctor was empty, anyway.


----------



## Sin (Jun 5, 2011)

I also just realized Rory is like twice as old as the doctor.

Blew my own mind.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Is he as old as current Captain Jack though?


----------



## Sin (Jun 5, 2011)

No one is as old as Captain Jack eventually becomes 

After reading a lot of thoughts on it, I've come to the conclusion that "Let's Kill Hitler" won't be a filler ep. It's one of two Moffat eps left in the season, and it could tie into that whole "killing hitler is the first thing anyone wants to do" thing about timetravel. Which means the Doctor will try to do or change something that is impossible.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 5, 2011)

So I wonder what was up with the skeleton hand holding the screwdriver...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 5, 2011)

Silence Comes This Fall as Time Runs Out.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well the thing that I wonder is how River doesn't remember being in the spacesuit.
> 
> Unless she lied.
> 
> Or the amnesia default.





masamune1 said:


> Who said it was the spacesuit she was in as a little girl that killed the Doctor?
> 
> I mean, sure, Amy assumes that, and River and Rory might be thinking it, but that doesn't make it so.
> 
> Could be the spacesuit she's in when she _dies._



I think she knows more then she's letting on. Remember when she shot at the spacesuit when the Dr gets killed and fails she reacts by saying 'obviously'. Maybe it was obvious to her that she won't die in the spacesuit at that time?

Also as she's a time lord could that mean that she doesn't actually die when the Dr first meets him but regenerates a little late?


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> I think she knows more then she's letting on. Remember when she shot at the spacesuit when the Dr gets killed and fails she reacts by saying 'obviously'. Maybe it was obvious to her that she won't die in the spacesuit at that time?
> 
> Also as she's a time lord could that mean that she doesn't actually die when the Dr first meets him but regenerates a little late?



Um, wat? **


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2011)

Demons Run when a good man goes to War
Night will fall and drown the sun when a good man goes to war
Friendship dies and true love lies 
Night will fall and the dark will rise
When a good man goes to war
Demons run but count the cost
The battle is won but the child is lost


Transcribed for your viewing pleasure


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2011)

Rob said:


> So I wonder what was up with the skeleton hand holding the screwdriver...



what is this scene people keep talking about?


----------



## Bart (Jun 5, 2011)

Brilliant episode 

Moffat does it again :WOW


----------



## Juno (Jun 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> what is this scene people keep talking about?



After the credits there was a little teaser.

[YOUTUBE]G47Er3hbBaw[/YOUTUBE]

Looks like the doctor at the bottom of the lake to me, just to remind us that he's going to die. This might dispell the theories that it was the doctor ganger who got killed.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Jun 5, 2011)

Another scene in this episode I liked was when the Doctor assured a dying Lorna that he remembered her, and then asked the Silurian who she was.  I thought it was touching that even though he didn't actually remember her, he made sure she thought he did since he could see how much that meant to her.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 5, 2011)

One thing nobody seems to have addressed is the on-going theme of the Eleventh Doctor - namely that his name alone strikes enough fear into the hearts of so many that they would wage war on him. First it was the Pandorica, now it's a Time Lord.

Who is supplying these people with this stuff? Who told them about Melody before she was born? Who gave them the Pandorica? Who gave them the Flesh technology? Who showed them how to sent a signal to the TARDIS regardless of where and when it was in - or even outside - the universe?

As for the whole "it might not be the Doctor she kills" thing...

"Good men don't need rules. Now is not the time to find why I have so many."

It's pretty much guaranteed Rory is who River kills.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 5, 2011)

Winny said:


> One thing nobody seems to have addressed is the on-going theme of the Eleventh Doctor - namely that his name alone strikes enough fear into the hearts of so many that they would wage war on him. First it was the Pandorica, now it's a Time Lord.
> 
> Who is supplying these people with this stuff? Who told them about Melody before she was born? Who gave them the Pandorica? Who gave them the Flesh technology? Who showed them how to sent a signal to the TARDIS regardless of where and when it was in - or even outside - the universe?
> 
> ...



1) *Shrug* Plot hole?
2) *Shrug* Plot hole?
3) The pandorica is like buried treasure to pirates. They must have known where it was because of a homing device maybe?
4) Flesh most likely was created by humans
5) Now that is a plot hole. No one without a time lords permission should be able to get into a TARDIS without risk for Temporal Grace activating (even if the circut connecting to that ability does short wire now and again and again if they didn't have the time lords permission then it should be for intent that said TL wouldn't agree too.)  

The whole 'lonely god' thing started with RTD. I understand his fame for the last of the time lords business (even if most species didn't know they existed because TL's lived outside this universe) but still...it seems a little too much.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 5, 2011)

It's obvious none of it is a plot hole. Or did you forget the voice? Someone out there is very powerful and they're manipulating and arming everyone to get rid of the Doctor.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 5, 2011)

Frankly I am for more Rory deaths.

While he is very bro right now, his perpetual mortality is very amusing.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2011)

I find it amusing that someone said the ep was a mess and that RTD needs to come back to save the show when GMGTW was one of the most RTD-esque eps since Moffat took over.

As for the next ep, I think it's set in Germany during WII so maybe Madam Eyepatch is a Nazi who decided to find a weapon to win the war.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't think you should take it so literally.

What 'Lets Kill Hitler' means is doing the impossible. By all laws of timetravel, you really can't. Its about as big a fixed point in time as the chick from Waters of Mars, if not greater.

So really, what it translates to is 'Fuck timetravel and paradox rules, I'm the fucking Doctor'


----------



## emROARS (Jun 5, 2011)

Winny said:


> It's obvious none of it is a plot hole. Or did you forget the voice? Someone out there is very powerful and they're manipulating and arming everyone to get rid of the Doctor.



The voice? *blink*


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2011)

Thing is in the original trailer there were Nazi officers so I'm going off that.



> The voice? *blink*



The old man's voice going "silence will fall" in Big Bang.

Moff's twitter:


> Only one death threat, two demands for my immediate resignation, and two for my suicide. IT'S A HIT!!


I imagine CTK being one of them

Also forgot how hilarious the "Im a monk" line by the Doctor was


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 5, 2011)

Juno said:


> After the credits there was a little teaser.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]G47Er3hbBaw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Looks like the doctor at the bottom of the lake to me, just to remind us that he's going to die. This might dispell the theories that it was the doctor ganger who got killed.


Hmmm...

I wouldn't mind if the Doctor died died if its like when Cap'n Jack died.

i.e. them going on an adventure to bring him back.

*River:* Would you do it? What would any of you do? Would you go to the ends of the universe and back to fetch witty Doctor, and him precious Tardis? 
*Jack and Rory:* Aye!
*Amy:* Yes.
*River:* All right. But if you will brave the weird and haunted rifts at universe's end, then you will need a captain who knows those waters.
*The Master:* So tell me, what's become of my box?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone else watched Confidential for this ep?

The actor that plays River let something really interesting. She said that the cot was the Dr's but it is possible that it was not only his and then said that's all she can say.

Also they had clips of cast members saying who they thought River is and all of them got it wrong and one also said that she was the Dr's mother.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 5, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Anyone else watched Confidential for this ep?
> 
> The actor that plays River let something really interesting. She said that the cot was the Dr's but it is possible that it was not only his and then said that's all she can say.
> 
> Also they had clips of cast members saying who they thought River is and all of them got it wrong and one also said that she was the Dr's mother.



It could be susans or her's as well. *shrug*


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2011)

By the way, I count the Battle At Demon's Run as a Rory Death.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> By the way, I count the Battle At Demon's Run as a Rory Death.



Why?

....


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> By the way, I count the Battle At Demon's Run as a Rory Death.



It seems to me rory is the only one who didn't die.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 5, 2011)

Possible spoilers as to what Let's Kill Hitler means


*Spoiler*: __ 



 While many of you are probably right in that it means fuck timetravel, the episode actually does focus most of its time in Nazi Germany as well according to set reports.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 5, 2011)

Apparently, Let's Kill Hitler is actually a Doctor-lite episode. He doesn't seem to be in it much.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 5, 2011)

Sounds a bit like Turn Left, which for me personally I enjoyed.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems that Karen and Arthur are leaving at the end of this season. I wonder if we get a regenerated River for a season or two.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2011)

the only people who died were blue guy, sontaran nurse and gamma forest girl

Ironic when we remember that River died in the forest.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Karen and Arthur are leaving at the end of this season. I wonder if we get a regenerated River for a season or two.



that makes me a sad panda


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 5, 2011)

im 0kay with this

Companions in general are good for one season worth of stories.

More if twisted like this (lol baby)

Rose wouldn't have been able to do 2 seasons if a new doctor hadn't changed the dynamic.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Am I wrong, or did River look like she had a notebook detailing her future adventures with The Doctor?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 5, 2011)

Nay, it was her past ones. 

And she's had it since forest of the dead mate.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> im 0kay with this
> 
> Companions in general are good for one season worth of stories.
> 
> ...



Jack Harkness could have gone on forever


----------



## Eternity (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Nay, it was her past ones.
> 
> And she's had it since forest of the dead mate.



Since? I thought forest of the dead was her death 

So it would be better to say "Until" wouldnt it?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 5, 2011)

Wibley wobbley, timey wimey.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Wibley wobbley, timey wimey.




U mad?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 5, 2011)

No, grammar, when it comes to time travel is rather pointless.

People who demand correctness to time travel grammar are pretty much pompous assholes.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> No, grammar, when it comes to time travel is rather pointless.
> 
> People who demand correctness to time travel grammar are pretty much pompous assholes.



U mad              :ho


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 5, 2011)

u moron.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 5, 2011)

You know what is a bit squicky?

"Two Doctors? Well that's a totally different birthday."

She said this to her _father_.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't really see how the Blue Guy is dead considering the Big Bang was after Demon's Run. We know this because River hasn't experienced the Pandorica, and we saw the Blue Guy then alive and kicking. He is back in episode 13, but that could be before Demon's Run.

The next time we see River will be interesting (not Let's Kill Hitler). Because once the Doctor lets her know he knows who she is, there is going to be some real interesting interactions going on, possibly answers.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 5, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> You know what is a bit squicky?
> 
> "Two Doctors? Well that's a totally different birthday."
> 
> She said this to her _father_.



I am a little off at the moment. Was that implying innuendo of having two Doctors in bed?


----------



## Eternity (Jun 5, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> I don't really see how the Blue Guy is dead considering the Big Bang was after Demon's Run. We know this because River hasn't experienced the Pandorica, and we saw the Blue Guy then alive and kicking. He is back in episode 13, but that could be before Demon's Run.
> 
> The next time we see River will be interesting (not Let's Kill Hitler). Because once the Doctor lets her know he knows who she is, there is going to be some real interesting interactions going on, possibly answers.




Wait what? Big Bang after Demons run?


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 5, 2011)

Where did you get that the Big Bang was after Demon Run? By all indications I've picked up on, it seems to be before.



Crowned Clown said:


> I am a little off at the moment. Was that implying innuendo of having two Doctors in bed?



River does rather have a habit of implying things such as that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 5, 2011)

Doctors timeline

Silence in forest -> Time of Angels -> Pandorica -> Day of Moon -> End o GMGTW -> ??? -> Date in GMGTW

River's timeline

Birth -> Raised by the Silence -> Regeneration -> ??? -> End o GMGTW -> Date in GMGTW -> Impossible Astronaut -> Big Bang -> Time of Angels ->  Library


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 5, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Wait what? Big Bang after Demons run?



Yes, remember Rory had to ask River if they had met before and she said spoilers as soon as he mentioned the Pandorica, not wanting to know more.

Everything we know about the River and Doctor is that they are going in opposite directions.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL8qirrysRM&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Doctors timeline
> 
> Silence in forest -> Time of Angels -> Pandorica -> Day of Moon -> End o GMGTW -> ??? -> Date in GMGTW
> 
> ...



Oh God my head hurts from all the timey wimey stuff @__@ Glad for clarification-ish though


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> I don't really see how the Blue Guy is dead considering the Big Bang was after Demon's Run. We know this because River hasn't experienced the Pandorica, and we saw the Blue Guy then alive and kicking. He is back in episode 13, but that could be before Demon's Run.



Well, I could be wrong, but after he "died", I thought I caught a glimpse of him...headless, and still moving. He had made his donation....

So, assuming the Headless Monks aren't dead....there is a possible answer.

Also, I was on TV Tropes, and they made an interesting point. When River first ran into Rory in that episode she said she The Doctor had just taken her somewhere for her birthday....and if Rory didn't get there by time-travel, that might have _literally_ been her birthday; she was being born on that very day.

Also kind of sad- that would be the Doctors farewell gift to her, since all other ones she meets won't know who she is.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 5, 2011)

Do you guys think New who is melodramatic as old school fans love to claim it is?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Wait what? Big Bang after Demons run?



On River's prespective, maybe


----------



## emROARS (Jun 5, 2011)

Stalin said:


> Do you guys think New who is melodramatic as old school fans love to claim it is?



Not really no. :/

*is a old school fan*

Classic has it's charm, as does new who but tbh, New who is still new, we've only has 3 doctor's and tbh I don't think it's enough to give an accurate comparison.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 5, 2011)

Good, cause I here from new school haters is bitching about how emo the new series is.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXsr74uLZwM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djS7uQJjquk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 5, 2011)

I think they are about as melodramatic as each other.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 5, 2011)

Really? Im not leaning towards the old school views, just the new schoolers think.


----------



## cloudy (Jun 5, 2011)

Did anyone notice that that Sontaran (his final speech) is sort of a foil to Rory, or has that been pointed out already? "I'm not a warrior, I'm a nurse."


----------



## Stalin (Jun 5, 2011)

Apparently stephan moffat wasn't as big as a fan as he claimed as he was?


----------



## emROARS (Jun 5, 2011)

Stalin said:


> Good, cause I here from new school haters is bitching about how emo the new series is.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXsr74uLZwM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djS7uQJjquk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



w-w-w-w-wait, is he dissing Tom Baker? _Tom Baker_? 

*sigh*


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 5, 2011)

Most fiction thrives on melodrama anyway - so long as it's well executed melodrama, I'm all for it.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 5, 2011)

The thing that bothered some people about the new series is they consider it to be soap opera melodrama.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha, just watched that interview with Moffat you posted. Goddamn is he harsh.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jun 5, 2011)

cloudy said:


> Did anyone notice that that Sontaran (his final speech) is sort of a foil to Rory, or has that been pointed out already? "I'm not a warrior, I'm a nurse."



Yeah, I noticed that part. Rory must've really felt for the Sontaran since they both became someone that they are not.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2011)

> The thing that bothered some people about the new series is they consider it to be soap opera melodrama.



I think that was some people's argument against the Rose plot and some of RTD's writing but it's no soapy whatsoever, well minus Rose and her family which were something out of Eastenders.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL this is actually real btw, it's on his twitter.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 5, 2011)

He probably could have said something about Gallifrey being Time-Locked.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 5, 2011)

what has that got to do with the translation circuit?


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 5, 2011)

It can't be translated because the planet is timelocked, impossible for the TARDIS or anyone else to get to; hence, its language is also timelocked.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 5, 2011)

While there obviously is no explanation, I actually like the idea that translating speech is one thing and translating text is an entirely different thing (due to them being different senses that need manipulating).


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 5, 2011)

Well speech is psychic (i.e. person saying it or hearing it are present, tardis could get it from present people's minds a la babelfish), writing is a relic.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jun 5, 2011)

Are gallifreyans sexist referring to women as 'timelords' as opposed to a more gender neutral term?


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 5, 2011)

Would you rather time ladies? You do know that the usage of lord and lady is still gonna leave a tone patriarchy when the original for the two words has one as the "provider" while the other is the "kneader."


----------



## FeiHong (Jun 5, 2011)

Question... it's 2011 why are some of the CGI stuff in Doctor Who... so old dated...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 5, 2011)

Species: Time Lord
females in said species: Time Lady

Just like
Species: Human
females in said species: Woman


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2011)

> Question... it's 2011 why are some of the CGI stuff in Doctor Who... so old dated...



The CGI looks fine for the most part but it's a tv show, the budget might not be small but it's not so large that they can spend alot on cgi.


----------



## FeiHong (Jun 5, 2011)

Also... what are the blue guys... you guys speak of and Demon run?

Was that in season five or six?


----------



## emROARS (Jun 5, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Are gallifreyans sexist referring to women as 'timelords' as opposed to a more gender neutral term?



it's cause the language has no male/female nouns. *shrug*


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 5, 2011)

FeiHong said:


> Question... it's 2011 why are some of the CGI stuff in Doctor Who... so old dated...



You're going to have to be specific.  

Some of the elements are taken from the older series, so they don't change in style.  As for other things, it's a sci-fi series.  You're trying to make huge amazing and technology advanced civilizations with little money, and limited resources considering we actually haven't done 90% of the stuff that's shown in Doctor Who.

Also, a lot of these creatures/aliens/whatever they are are being played by humans mostly.  The show employs a lot of creative & complex make-up work.  Like, even the Angels from Blink and the later episodes were played by people.  Even the Slitheen & Judoon were at points played by actual people in suits, despite how huge they are.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 5, 2011)

I also just found out from mum something they used to say AGES ago.

You know when the doctor says 'Amelia pond, get your coat!'? It's saying lads use on girls in pubs to pull. It made my mum spit her tea out anyway


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2011)

It's mostly used as a terrible pick up line, like you've pulled, get your coat.

Thinking when I should rewatch the whole thing, now or September?


----------



## emROARS (Jun 5, 2011)

that's why I said it's old. 

and i'd say do it now or just before the second season.


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2011)

But the TARDIS is gallifreyan so why would it need to translate its default language? Thats how I understood it atleast.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 6, 2011)

The point is that in the old series the TARDIS _did_ translate Gallifreyan.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 6, 2011)

The only water in the forest is River! Hahahahaha, it makes sense now.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 6, 2011)

Did anyone else find funny what the fat blue guy said when the Dr arrived to collect his debt?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 6, 2011)

I'M FAT
I'M BLUE
YOU DONT NEED ME


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 6, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'M FAT
> I'M BLUE
> YOU DONT NEED ME



I'm old
I'm fat
I'm blue

Does that remind you of something?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> The point is that in the old series the TARDIS _did_ translate Gallifreyan.



High gallyfreian is difrent maybe?:33


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 6, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> I'm old
> I'm fat
> I'm blue
> 
> Does that remind you of something?


Smurfs           ?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 6, 2011)

The TARDIS


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 6, 2011)

TARDIS ISN'T FAT


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2011)

She is sexy


----------



## Eternity (Jun 6, 2011)

Me gusta


----------



## Bart (Jun 6, 2011)

Woohoo, Mofatt Part II next week!

P.S. Wraith, that's one awesome HP sig :WOW


----------



## Parallax (Jun 6, 2011)

Part II next week?

It's gone till September.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 6, 2011)

I think he means Part II of an interview with Moffat. 

Unless we are getting a trailer.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 6, 2011)

Vault said:


> But the TARDIS is gallifreyan so why would it need to translate its default language? Thats how I understood it atleast.



Because it's default language is welsh. Proved countless times on doctor who.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 6, 2011)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Because it's default language is welsh. Proved countless times on doctor who.



Of course. Us welsh secretly grow TARDISes. That's why we're still hung up on certain points in History.

Now where's that pocket watch...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 6, 2011)

Makes sense.

Given the feedback from when Donna talked Latin and it ended up coming out celtic.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 6, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> Given the feedback from when Donna talked Latin and it ended up coming out celtic.



I was like...

BOYAH


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Smurfs           ?



A Fat Avatar?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 6, 2011)

something I just realized. River knew that when Rory showed up, it would be the battle of Demon's Run and spoke of the events in the past tense. Thus the River we saw at the end should be a different River from a different time.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 6, 2011)

River  So damn confusing





Sunuvmann said:


> TARDIS ISN'T FAT



Oh my God I'm cracking uppp


----------



## emROARS (Jun 6, 2011)

i think the two times we saw river in the episode were different rivers from different times too. makes more sense.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 6, 2011)

Then technically we saw four Rivers: two adults and one baby and one flesh.


----------



## Drizzt (Jun 6, 2011)

You know I've realize that back in the Silence in the Forest two parter, River arrived in a space suit. We catch up with little girl River in an space suit and I believe we'll meet River at another major turn in a.. SPACE SUIT. Huh. 

Of we go... Wizard!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 6, 2011)

Skotty said:


> River  So damn confusing
> 
> Oh my God I'm cracking uppp





Vault said:


> She is sexy


This, dammit.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 6, 2011)

Of course she is sexy, she's the Tardis.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 7, 2011)

Such a twist!!!!


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh my God can I just leave this here. I am in love.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah this seems accurate enough


----------



## Juno (Jun 7, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Oh my God can I just leave this here. I am in love.



Jesus, put a NSFW spoiler tag on that. I think I heard at least five ovaries explode behind me.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 7, 2011)

I just found ALL the big production audio stories.

My mind is gone KABOOM

pek


----------



## Velocity (Jun 7, 2011)

Potential new set?


----------



## Eternity (Jun 7, 2011)

Winny said:


> Potential new set?



Omgwtfyes!


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey, check out my new Vortex Manipulator!





Winny said:


> Potential new set?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


*steals*


----------



## Velocity (Jun 7, 2011)

Set equipped!


----------



## Eternity (Jun 7, 2011)

Winny said:


> Set equipped!





Love love love it!


----------



## Velocity (Jun 7, 2011)

It'll be sad to see Amy leave (which she apparently will do at the last episode of this season). She's been quite the exceptional companion.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 7, 2011)

Winny said:


> It'll be sad to see Amy leave (which she apparently will do at the last episode of this season). She's been quite the exceptional companion.



Hopefully we will have a young Song to replace her


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2011)

We're getting 14 eps next year.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 7, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Hopefully we will have a young Song to replace her



What's wrong with Alex Kingston?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 7, 2011)

Winny said:


> What's wrong with Alex Kingston?


There's nothing wrong with her. She just wouldn't be able to play the character young enough.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 7, 2011)

Winny said:


> What's wrong with Alex Kingston?


If I am correct, then Song will grow up with the Doctor, but I can be mistaken


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2011)

I was hoping that the Ganger Doctor is still alive and she had her adventures with him, so we'd get a new companion next year who's less annoying.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 7, 2011)

Is it so bad that I don't want to see River again? Everything they do will be off screen.



I just linger onto the hope that she will someday die.



Ennoea said:


> We're getting 14 eps next year.



ooooh really?

I'm still rooting for Romana or the Master to come back.

*prays*


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2011)

Im sure we wont be getting Alex as River, new actress might bring something new to the table  

But now i must know, who taught River to pilot the damn Tardis better than him?


----------



## Eternity (Jun 7, 2011)

Vault said:


> Im sure we wont be getting Alex as River, new actress might bring something new to the table
> 
> But now i must know, who taught River to pilot the damn Tardis better than him?



The doctor himself ofc. 

I bet he finds time to learn it eventually


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm not sure if I've posted this already, but I read that Simm has denied that he's finished as the Master. Whether or not this will actually translate into him reappearing is anyone's guess.

I, personally, would love to see him back. Whilst his character is certainly a relic of RTD's run, he was bloody amazing. And since he was certainly a Doctor Ten enemy, it would set up an interesting juxtaposition between eras were he to go against Elven.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 7, 2011)

I loved Simm as the master, he was brilliant as him and he brought a vulnerability to him that the others hadn't. The Master isn't a bad guy he was forced into it by both Rassilon and The Doctor himself.



Vault said:


> Im sure we wont be getting Alex as River, new actress might bring something new to the table
> 
> But now i must know, who taught River to pilot the damn Tardis better than him?



no one. She can't fly the TARDIS better than him. Why? BECAUSE CANON SAYS SO. 

*breaths heavily*

And you know the noise? Oh wait, every other TARDIS has made the exact same noise even higher level ones like the 84's and even the war TARDISes. That pissed me off SO MUCH.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 7, 2011)

Simm was more or less the Doctor unbound. He was massively energetic and brilliant and incredibly fun and don't you live in Wales? It's three in the morning.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 7, 2011)

Vault said:


> But now i must know, who taught River to pilot the damn Tardis better than him?


Why Sexy herself. pek


----------



## emROARS (Jun 7, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Simm was more or less the Doctor unbound. He was massively energetic and brilliant and incredibly fun and don't you live in Wales? It's three in the morning.



I get bouts of insomnia.

And I loved Simm. He was adorable. :33


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 7, 2011)

I like the idea that Sexy doesn't work properly specifically because the Doctor is piloting it. Not canon, I know, but an entertaining thought.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 7, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> I like the idea that Sexy doesn't work properly specifically because the Doctor is piloting it. Not canon, I know, but an entertaining thought.



She has to work correctly for him because of the Rassilon Impermiture otherwise they both wouldn't survive long in the vortex. Also another reason why a companion can't live for years and years in the TARDIS because their biology doesn't like it.

The reason he's so 'bad' is because a TARDIS is meant to be driven by a main commander and five pilots. The Doctor has to do six jobs at once.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 7, 2011)

Actually, I think him being bad harkens more back to what Romana, appropriately enough, says about the Doctor when she first meets him. Basically, he doesn't know what he's doing. Whilst I can accept that the TARDIS is a multi-operator designed ship, I find it far more entertaining to believe that the TARDIS is being awkward or The Doc is just vaguely incompetent.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 7, 2011)

Romana went by the book in her first regeneration and suspected that's what should be done in the TARDIS.

It's like driving a car. You pass the test using the correct way and then properly drive it your way.

besides, that was around 600 years ago for him, I think he's learnt how to do it by now.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 7, 2011)

Dunno, all those wacky, low budget adventures wouldn't leave much time to polish up your technique. 

Or maybe he's just playing it up in front of River and really knows what he's doing. I just like the idea of him being a bloody geat big charlatan better.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't mind him playing it on but seriously not being able to control the TARDIS? Naa.

Oh and there's rumor's that Terry Pratchet might write an episode.



> @terryandrob
> Terry Pratchett
> A meeting of minds with gentlemen we cannot mention about a project we cannot discuss. However, a good day all round.
> ---
> ...


----------



## Shade (Jun 7, 2011)

Hell nah to Simm coming back as the Master. They need to change up not only the actor, but the character as well if they want him to be taken seriously as a villain again. I propose they bring in Cumberbatch.

And BBC's confirmed Smith's sticking around for series 7 plus the Christmas special following it. I hope he at least sticks around till series 8 with the big 50th anniversary (special?). Amy and Rory leaving is going to be sad, but their part of the story's been told, so I hope it focuses on River next. A younger River, with a different actress playing an older regeneration, would be awesome to have for the next series or two. Knowing Moffat, we'll get a 'normal' companion who will actually turn out to be River. 

And Pratchett for DW? MAGNIFICENT AMOUNTS OF WIN.


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

Pratchett and Who?! Oh my *faints*
Doctor on Discworld would be amazing


----------



## emROARS (Jun 7, 2011)

Shade said:


> Hell nah to Simm coming back as the Master. They need to change up not only the actor, but the character as well if they want him to be taken seriously as a villain again. I propose they bring in Cumberbatch.
> 
> And BBC's confirmed Smith's sticking around for series 7 plus the Christmas special following it. I hope he at least sticks around till series 8 with the big 50th anniversary (special?). Amy and Rory leaving is going to be sad, but their part of the story's been told, so *I hope it focuses on River next. A younger River, with a different actress playing an older regeneration, would be awesome to have for the next series or two. Knowing Moffat, we'll get a 'normal' companion who will actually turn out to be River. *
> 
> And Pratchett for DW? MAGNIFICENT AMOUNTS OF WIN.



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

anyway

David and Paul said they'd be happy to come back for the 50th. 

I LOVE paul, 8 has become I think my second favourite. <3


----------



## Piekage (Jun 8, 2011)

So wait, River was conceived on Bunk Beds?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 8, 2011)

Piekage said:


> So wait, River was conceived on Bunk Beds?


The pool.

I hear it went swimmingly.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

emROARS said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> anyway
> 
> ...


I just want a special on the Time War and how 8 became 9.

That's really all I want.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 8, 2011)

You are probably the only one


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 8, 2011)

Considering River knows an older Doctor, she learned how to pilot from him. She then goes back and teaches him how to pilot


----------



## Velocity (Jun 8, 2011)

Or she really is his Mum and she learned how to do it properly on Gallifrey. 

But you guys shouldn't get so worked up about retcons. A lot changed since the reboot and I certainly don't mind if they got rid of confusing stuff to make the Doctor seem more... Human.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 8, 2011)

If future events involving River in any way justify the idea that The Doctor is half human, I am going to send a strongly worded letter to Steven Moffat!


----------



## tashtin (Jun 8, 2011)

OK, just watched the good man episode and it was epic despite the predictable song revelation.

one thing that is annoying is that the silents and their motives still remain a mystery...

are kovarian and the silents in cahoots if so what would she gain out of the destruction of the universe, why would they blow up everything anyway.

I hate how I have to wait 3 month's to find out!!


----------



## emROARS (Jun 8, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> Considering River knows an older Doctor, she learned how to pilot from him. She then goes back and teaches him how to pilot



A time lord can't go back into another time lords time line and change it. it isn't possible.



Rob said:


> If future events involving River in any way justify the idea that The Doctor is half human, I am going to send a strongly worded letter to Steven Moffat!



Agreed.



Winny said:


> *But you guys shouldn't get so worked up about retcons. A lot changed since the reboot and I certainly don't mind if they got rid of confusing stuff to make the Doctor seem more... Human*.



That is how it will get cancelled.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 8, 2011)

Silence etc are probably just a smokescreen for something bigger, perhaps Omega.


----------



## tashtin (Jun 8, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Silence etc are probably just a smokescreen for something bigger, perhaps Omega.



that's exactly what I've been saying. there is someone bigger, smarter behind all of this - someone who is pulling all the strings and knows the doctor well enough to play him like a fool. I refuse to believe kovarian out smarted the doctor.

but everytime I mention the return of omega - I get slapped down like a bitch


----------



## emROARS (Jun 8, 2011)

tashtin said:


> that's exactly what I've been saying. there is someone bigger, smarter behind all of this - someone who is pulling all the strings and knows the doctor well enough to play him like a fool. *I refuse to believe kovarian out smarted the doctor.*
> 
> but everytime I mention the return of omega - I get slapped down like a bitch



That's what is annoying me too.

But Omega coming back would be cool, especially if they eleborate on the theory that the doctor is the other.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 8, 2011)

emROARS said:


> A time lord can't go back into another time lords time line and change it. it isn't possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who said anything about changing it? By the very nature of their timeline they are going in opposite directions. He teaches her how to pilot when she is young. As she grows older she encounters a younger doctor and teaches him how to properly pilot Sexy.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 8, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> Who said anything about changing it? By the very nature of their timeline they are going in opposite directions. He teaches her how to pilot when she is young. As she grows older she encounters a younger doctor and teaches him how to properly pilot Sexy.



The laws state that no time lord can go back in another time lords time stream. It ends up causing a paradox.

You're also thinking of time as a linear pov. 

Besides he learns to fly her in the academy (even if he did nearly fail).

It would also make river even more of a sue than she is now.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 8, 2011)

emROARS said:


> That is how it will get cancelled.



Why would they cancel the show just because Moffat was retconning stuff written way back in the 70's and 80's that _nobody_ remembers except for a very small percentage of very die hard Who fans that don't even like Doctor Who as it is now? Retcons are part and parcel of the changing staff. Davies retconned some stuff, Moffat retconned some stuff. It's not a huge loss, the world isn't going to end and the BBC isn't going to cancel one of their most popular shows just because some people have their heads too far up their own arses to take the changes in their stride.

When I said that these steps were making the Doctor more human, I meant it in a figurative sense. The Doctor shouldn't be flawless, especially not in a two-series long arc that clearly intends to delve into how the Doctor has changed ever since the War and how he's become something of a symbol to be feared than a symbol that inspires hope.

If there are flaws in the way he drives the TARDIS, then so be it. It's a freakin' space ship after all, so it's meant to be driven by more'n one. If River Song can drive it better than him because the Twelfth Doctor taught her how, then so be it.

I get it - you hate River. Why? I don't know. Maybe you don't like the idea that she's a match for the Doctor. Is that enough to make her a Mary Sue? If you believe so. Being a match for the Doctor never made the Master a Gary Stu, never made Romana a Mary Sue... In fact, I thought that terminology was primarily reserved for fanfiction. I guess that's how you must view Moffat's Doctor Who, then. As a fanfiction.

If you want to see it that way, then fine. I won't argue the toss. But Doctor Who isn't ending and it wouldn't be the be all and end all of the universe for River to stay for another two and a half seasons. Each season we can get a different version of her at different ages, then at the end of the 8th season she can kill the Doctor, make him regenerate and then the 9th season can begin with a quite young River and a new Doctor.

Seems like a good enough plan to me.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 8, 2011)

Winny said:


> Why would they cancel the show just because Moffat was retconning stuff written way back in the 70's and 80's that _nobody_ remembers except for a very small percentage of very die hard Who fans that don't even like Doctor Who as it is now? Retcons are part and parcel of the changing staff. Davies retconned some stuff, Moffat retconned some stuff. It's not a huge loss, the world isn't going to end and the BBC isn't going to cancel one of their most popular shows just because some people have their heads too far up their own arses to take the changes in their stride.



I think you're underestimating how loved the show is here. I mean, retconning some things are fine, but going as far as making the doctor more human, even more so than david was will be going too far. There's a reason why most people didn't like RTD's era of writing.



Winny said:


> When I said that these steps were making the Doctor more human, I meant it in a figurative sense. The Doctor shouldn't be flawless, especially not in a two-series long arc that clearly intends to delve into how the Doctor has changed ever since the War and how he's become something of a symbol to be feared than a symbol that inspires hope.



The doctor has never been flawless. He was considered an idiot by his own people, a weirdo by humans even if he was smart and an anomaly by most other beings. Never mind the fact that he's always been eccentric and gets scared easily.

He's called a lonely god, the oncoming storm etc.etc. now because he was made more human. Alien species when they find out what he is already become weary of him because questions pop up. Why is he still alive when all the others die? Can he overpower me because of what he is? He will definitely outsmart me etc.etc.



Winny said:


> If there are flaws in the way he drives the TARDIS, then so be it. *It's a freakin' space ship after all*, so it's meant to be driven by more'n one. *If River Song can drive it better than him because the Twelfth Doctor taught her how, then so be it.*



And this is why reconning isn't a good idea.



Winny said:


> I get it - you hate River. Why? I don't know. Maybe you don't like the idea that she's a match for the Doctor. Is that enough to make her a Mary Sue? If you believe so. Being a match for the Doctor never made the Master a Gary Stu, never made Romana a Mary Sue... In fact, I thought that terminology was primarily reserved for fanfiction. I guess that's how you must view Moffat's Doctor Who, then. As a fanfiction.



oooh someone's getting testy. 

Master was a full time lord of equal power and age. Romana was one of the brightest of her age, an Hermione of gallifrey if you will. River is neither of these things. 

And I don't hate river, I just 'meh' on her. 

And I like Moffet when he tries. He's better than RTD at any rate.



Winny said:


> If you want to see it that way, then fine. I won't argue the toss. But Doctor Who isn't ending and it wouldn't be the be all and end all of the universe for River to stay for another two and a half seasons. Each season we can get a different version of her at different ages, then at the end of the 8th season she can kill the Doctor, make him regenerate and then the 9th season can begin with a quite young River and a new Doctor.
> 
> Seems like a good enough plan to me.



That doesn't agree with The Impossible astronaut.


----------



## Shade (Jun 8, 2011)

emROARS said:


> The laws state that no time lord can go back in another time lords time stream. It ends up causing a paradox..



Seeing as River is barely Time Lady at all, I don't know whether it would still apply to her. And if it does still hold true, then the paradox should have had greater consequences when River first appeared in the Library.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 8, 2011)

Shade said:


> Seeing as River is barely Time Lady at all, I don't know whether it would still apply to her. And if it does still hold true, then the paradox should have had greater consequences when River first appeared in the Library.



That is true. :/

But I was thinking more to do with the timelock and anything before that.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 8, 2011)

Winny said:


> Or she really is his Mum and she learned how to do it properly on Gallifrey.
> 
> But you guys shouldn't get so worked up about retcons. A lot changed since the reboot and I certainly don't mind if they got rid of confusing stuff to make the Doctor seem more... Human.



The idea of her being his mum is...

Well, she stuck her tongue down his throat. Ew.



tashtin said:


> one thing that is annoying is that the silents and their motives still remain a mystery...



Ach, it's not like we've not got any answers for other mysteries - give Smith's run some time, we're only six episodes in to the second series after all.



emROARS said:


> He's called a lonely god



And doesn't that make you a bit uncomfortable?

Really, that kind of thinking seems like very much a strong factor of RTD's run, and something that unfortunately, Moffat seems to be buying into too. Certainly, there is an element in it from what I've seen of the old serials, but to nowhere near as great an extent.

The fact is, Dr Who is too Doctor centric. I think A Good Man Goes to War is a rare case of us not getting hit over the head just how much the whole universe revolves around the Doctor. He's too incredibly capable, he can raise armies with a word and wipe out races with the crook of an eyebrow. He enters people's lives and suddenly they revolve around him, and he's painted as a byronic hero too: lonely in the most romantic sense and endlessly self-sacrificing. Truth is, he gets away with being a massive mary sue by dint of being very entertaining and charasmatic.

But people can and will compare him, unironically, to a god. Doesn't quite sit well with me.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 8, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> And doesn't that make you a bit uncomfortable?
> 
> Really, that kind of thinking seems like very much a strong factor of RTD's run, and something that unfortunately, Moffat seems to be buying into too. Certainly, there is an element in it from what I've seen of the old serials, but to nowhere near as great an extend.
> 
> ...



It does and I was stating that is what he was considered in the RTD era because RTD wanted people to see him as that. And it is true that we forget that the time lords weren't the most mighty race or whatever. We also forget that there are other time sensitive races out there, others that were hit massively by the war. (Tharil, Skrawn, Eve's race even Humans during the fall of arcadia).

Alot of people also forget that he can be a coward, he can be manipulative, a liar, a trickster of the most horrible kind as well as very, very arrogrant. We usually just see him as a good guy because he helps humans but imagine seeing him from the other side?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 8, 2011)

emROARS said:


> A time lord can't go back into another time lords time line and change it. it isn't possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





emROARS said:


> The laws state that no time lord can go back in another time lords time stream. It ends up causing a paradox.
> 
> You're also thinking of time as a linear pov.
> 
> ...



Except he and River screw with each other's timestreams each time they meet.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 8, 2011)

emROARS said:


> It does and I was stating that is what he was considered in the RTD era because RTD wanted people to see him as that. And it is true that we forget that the time lords weren't the most mighty race or whatever. We also forget that there are other time sensitive races out there, others that were hit massively by the war. (Tharil, Skrawn, Eve's race even Humans during the fall of arcadia).
> 
> Alot of people also forget that he can be a coward, he can be manipulative, a liar, a trickster of the most horrible kind as well as very, very arrogrant. We usually just see him as a good guy because he helps humans but imagine seeing him from the other side?



Sure, I'll agree that the Doctor can be overly harsh and manipulative and not necesarily a force for good in people's lives. My problem is how the narrative treats him, and how everything hinges off of him. Truth is, it's not lack of flaws that is the problem; because he most definitely has flaws. At the start of his run, RTD made sure as to show how flawed The Doctor was. Yet the narrative can't help but show us how great he is, and fixate on him. It's an insiduous thing, because it's not the character so much as the stories he is written into.

It's not really a _big _issue at the moment because the thing is so damn well written and acted, but it's still an issue.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 8, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> Except he and River screw with each other's timestreams each time they meet.



They do _now_ but not before the time war. That's what I meant sorry.

Like she should go as far back as his 9th not no further. well possible but doubtful.




Tyrael said:


> Sure, I'll agree that the Doctor can be overly harsh and manipulative and not necesarily a force for good in people's lives. My problem is how the narrative treats him, and how everything hinges off of him. Truth is, it's not lack of flaws that is the problem; because he most definitely has flaws. At the start of his run, RTD made sure as to show how flawed The Doctor was. Yet the narrative can't help but show us how great he is, and fixate on him. It's an insiduous thing, because it's not the character so much as the stories he is written into.
> 
> It's not really a _big _issue at the moment because the thing is so damn well written and acted, but it's still an issue.



Could it be the fact that he has no one, not even river, of equal measure and so then try to overdo it on the 'omg it's the doctor' thing?


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 8, 2011)

emROARS said:


> They do _now_ but not before the time war. That's what I meant sorry.
> 
> Like she should go as far back as his 9th not no further. well possible but doubtful.



Well, thats taking it for granted that the 8th died in the Time War. Which I doubt, because when the 9th met Rose he had just regenerated (hadn't even seen his own ears), but wasn't especially more torn up about annihliating two races than usual.




> Could it be the fact that he has no one, not even river, of equal measure and so then try to overdo it on the 'omg it's the doctor' thing?



Well, the _Who-_verse should be filled with things that are his equal, and his superior....He should run into them more, and be humbled.

But I think its more to do with other characters, heroes and villains, not being allowed to give their all. The last Dalek episode, for instance, was the first time in the new series his worst enemies had got away from him without being nearly wiped out, never mind with something like a proper victory over him.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree - really, his enemies should be at the very least his equals.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 8, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Well, thats taking it for granted that the 8th died in the Time War. Which I doubt, because when the 9th met Rose he had just regenerated (hadn't even seen his own ears), but wasn't especially more torn up about annihliating two races than usual.



I've always come to the thought that he regenerated after he sealed them in a timelock. *shrug*

Then again we don't know an awful lot about the time war, only the main battles and when they got rid of romana. :/

This is why we should get a time war movie or something.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> I agree - really, his enemies should be at the very least his equals.



Actually, thinking about it, in the case of the Daleks they _have_ been portrayed as his equals- if not more. Just as the Doctor has got a rep of being some kind of unstoppable force of nature, so the Daleks are now such a threat that their very existence is a serious threat to all life in the universe. Before, they still wanted to kill everything, but they hardly ever seemed like they _could._ Thats kind of why they kept having to kill them off every time they brought them back. 

In some ways, The Doctor isn't really any more or less competent than he ever was- he's just benefitted from a radical change in the status quo, what with him wiping out the Time Lords and the Daleks, and us not really knowing what happened to the rest of the bigshot alien races out there (like the Cybermen- its only really the last episode that its been confirmed they are still a major power, and maybe an offhanded comment by Jack in _Torchwod_). 

Plus, as the last episode drove home and we've seen more than a few bits of evidence for, he went out of his way to perpetuate his own myth, and seems to have help set up a few things (like the Shadow Proclamation) to govern the universe to boot. 

I think the main problem is, no one really succesfully challenges him (that is, without him ending on a Wrath of God note) even though by all rights they could since he still dies easily and stuff. The Daleks and the rest _still_ treat him as if its all true; even The Master had to have him go all Jesus on him. What he needs, apart from non-Dalek enemies getting more competent, is for people to call him on his god-pretence without him actually being able to do anything to prove them wrong.


----------



## Vault (Jun 8, 2011)

Osirians are meant to be time lord equals so why not them


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 8, 2011)

They dead.


----------



## Vault (Jun 8, 2011)

Surely not all of them are dead  its not like they are slacking on the tech department either.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes, all of them are dead. That was established in their first and only appearance. The only one of them left was the bad guy (as always), and he died too. That was their one and only _mention,_ in fact.

There are lots of other races out there that used to rival the Time Lords- they are dead too. Thats why the Time Lords were the big shots. 

There are others above them, though. Like the Black and White Guardian.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 8, 2011)

Vault said:


> Osirians are meant to be time lord equals so why not them



I completely forgot about them! XD

Osirians are more egyptian while Gallifreyans are more greek. (High Gallifreyan is greek writing, as is some of the names like Omega, Deta etc.etc as well as Greece being the center of the first mathamatics and astronomers.)

and the NEED to bring back the five guardians. ;_;


----------



## Vault (Jun 8, 2011)

Him dying is very much debatable is it not. He was so powerful they couldnt kill him but rather seal him. Which shows he wasnt a normal osirian. Maybe that would mean he could live way past his race's life expectancy.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Even if Sutekh was alive, that wouldn't amount to the Osirian race. And he was only a one-shot villain, albeit a memorable one.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 8, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The problem with the Daleks is that we keep getting told how great they are, but they do little to actually earn it on-screen. Sure, end of S4 they took over Earth and all those other planets, but we don't get to see those battles taking place or the Daleks really demonstrating that competency on-screen.

And the Daleks have suffered badly from the way they were a cursory presence in Bad Wolf - controlling reality tv shows for crying out loud - and then Daleks in Manhattan happened. The Cybermen were up-staged by Daleks in their big finale. Although we've been told endlessly about how incredible evil and powerful these enemies are, the execution undercuts it rather badly.

I would agree that the Master, at least, has been portrayed as a good counterpoint. He's, really, the exception to the rule.


----------



## Vault (Jun 8, 2011)

I know but atleast he would have returned, I really enjoyed the pyramids of mars serial thats why im a big fan of osirians, it was very memorable.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 8, 2011)

It always struck me that Davros was a memorable one-shot villain who the writers couldn't leave alone.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> The problem with the Daleks is that we keep getting told how great they are, but they do little to actually earn it on-screen. Sure, end of S4 they took over Earth and all those other planets, but we don't get to see those battles taking place or the Daleks really demonstrating that competency on-screen.
> 
> And the Daleks have suffered badly from the way they were a cursory presence in Bad Wolf - controlling reality tv shows for crying out loud - and then Daleks in Manhattan happened. The Cybermen were up-staged by Daleks in their big finale. Although we've been told endlessly about how incredible evil and powerful these enemies are, the execution undercuts it rather badly.
> 
> I would agree that the Master, at least, has been portrayed as a good counterpoint. He's, really, the exception to the rule.



I don't really agree with that. Yes, they have been downplayed, but its clear that thats usually because they are weakened in some way, or lack numbers. Even then they were still generally thought capable of killing all life on Earth. I see the Series 4 finale as more like the previous seasons had been building up to it. Plus, at the end of the day, no matter how downgraded they were, it was always nothing but their own stupidity that prevented them from just shooting the f*cker.

Cybermen weren't really built up that much, and those weren't the real Cybermen anyway. The Daleks are the only ones built up but I think they were built up well. I don't think any of the other races have been built up to the standard they should be, though I agree that they also need to show their stuff more.



Vault said:


> I know but atleast he would have returned, I really enjoyed the pyramids of mars serial thats why im a big fan of osirians, it was very memorable.



I don't think he would have a lot to do. He is a villain who can kill the Doctor from miles away; he's too awesomely powerful to have just running around. It would have to be another one-shot, unless he gets seriously depowered.

Doesn't really address the issue, anyway.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 8, 2011)

The real problem with the Daleks and Cyber-men is that they've been used way too much and every time they show up they get an ass whupping. No matter who or what you are when you get whupped that many times you start to look amateur and rubbish. Which is why I think Moffat's decision to give the Daleks a rest is a brilliant idea which will hopefully lead to more and interesting enemies for the Dr.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, the Cybermen have'nt been used too much. There last two appearances were cameos, and before that they- or rather, their inferior parallel universe counterparts- had only shown up in one series. And they don't have the Dalek hype to live up to either so they could be allowed some kind of victory without it meaning the death of everything.


----------



## Sin (Jun 8, 2011)

So glad Matt is coming back next season


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree with everything said here. We do really need an equal to the Doctor in the new series, and real threat that can't be beaten by Jesus upgrade or a something like BadWolf that eradicated everything nicely. 

And well Moffat has really tried to concentrate on the consequences of the Doctor's actions in defeating alien races time and time again. That's what it seemed to me with River's speech at the end of GMGTW. And honestly it seems to be a carrying theme with Moffat's Doctor.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

He's trying to after two doctors bring back the adventurin' doctor of old instead of the time warrior.

But he does need an enemy as brilliant as him. That's what the Master was supposed to be but instead he became Skeletor.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

Rory is such a boss


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 9, 2011)

What I would like to see is what would happen if The Time-Lock was actually null and voided and all the critters were let out of the Box just imagine the story to be told there.

Imagine this: All The Time Lords team up with all The Doctors enemies and Hunt Him Down.


----------



## tashtin (Jun 9, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> What I would like to see is what would happen if The Time-Lock was actually null and voided and all the critters were let out of the Box just imagine the story to be told there.
> 
> Imagine this: All The Time Lords team up with all The Doctors enemies and Hunt Him Down.



That would be pure orgasmic win right there. But it might be overkill and no one Writer would be able to encapsulate all the mayhem/ characters.

I would kill to find out more about the nightmare child and the could've been king


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> He's trying to after two doctors bring back the adventurin' doctor of old instead of the time warrior.
> 
> But he does need an enemy as brilliant as him. That's what the Master was supposed to be but instead he became Skeletor.



Are you trying tosay that Skeletor is not brilliant? 



tashtin said:


> That would be pure orgasmic win right there. But it might be overkill and no one Writer would be able to encapsulate all the mayhem/ characters.
> 
> I would kill to find out more about the nightmare child and the could've been king



I had this weird idea that the Could've Been King could have been Omega.

I worked it into a story I'd like to see.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 9, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Are you trying to say that Skeletor is not brilliant?



No I'm saying Skeletor will never rule over Eternia not even in a pretty Blue Box


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Bah! Your lack of faith in the uncrowned Master of the Universe shows naught but your ignorance!


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 9, 2011)

I hope that all of the monsters Tennant named when ol' Rassi was opening the time lock weren't just cockteases. I do suspect we aren't going to get to see them though.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, we saw a Neverwere.

Or the footprint of one, anyway.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 9, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> What I would like to see is what would happen if The Time-Lock was actually null and voided and all the critters were let out of the Box just imagine the story to be told there.
> 
> Imagine this: All The Time Lords team up with all The Doctors enemies and Hunt Him Down.



That would be pretty awesome but the reason they're in a time lock is because they would have blown up the universe as well. :/

By the end of the time war they all went completely mad with the few that weren't (romana for example) were imprisoned. 

I'd like a story of the neverwhere, nobodies and could've beens.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 9, 2011)

I can't seem to find any good pictures of the trio to put in my sig. 

Anyone got any?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 9, 2011)

Moffat did say he is putting and end to the Doctor's gallivanting ways without consequences.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2011)

Wouldn't the Big Bang null the Time Lock? Moffat seems to have ignored this till now but if the Timelords were back we'd see evidence.


----------



## tashtin (Jun 9, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> I had this weird idea that the Could've Been King could have been Omega.
> 
> I worked it into a story I'd like to see.



Wait, did you create a fan fic about the king? Wouldn't mind a gander at that 



masamune1 said:


> Well, we saw a Neverwere.
> 
> Or the footprint of one, anyway.



Where?



Tyrael said:


> I hope that all of the monsters Tennant named when ol' Rassi was opening the time lock weren't just cockteases. I do suspect we aren't going to get to see them though.



Same here, I think they were just a ploy to make the time war and it's affects seem as hellish and mythical as possible - but mentioning them has created some of the most intriguing beings ever IMO

The nightmare child sounds like a lovecraftian creature perhaps in the mold of mighty cthulu!


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Wouldn't the Big Bang null the Time Lock? Moffat seems to have ignored this till now but if the Timelords were back we'd see evidence.



But he used the big bang to reboot the universe as it was before the whole mess up and so the time lock would get back into effect.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 9, 2011)

tashtin said:


> Wait, did you create a fan fic about the king? Wouldn't mind a gander at that



No, I haven't. 

It was just some ideas I had for stories I'd like to see.

Suppose I could do a fan-fic though....




> Where?



In _The Big Bang._ The Stone Dalek was called "the fotprint of a Neverwere".

Which kind of suggests a Neverwere is a creature, or the memory of a creature, that has been erased from time, but is somehow hanging on.



> Same here, I think they were just a ploy to make the time war and it's affects seem as hellish and mythical as possible - but mentioning them has created some of the most intriguing beings ever IMO
> 
> The nightmare child sounds like a lovecraftian creature perhaps in the mold of mighty cthulu!



I read somewhere it might be some kind of star or black hole, or something like that.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 9, 2011)

I would like to see once they wrap up series 6 with the whole Melody kills The Doctor arc as we saw at the start of Series 6 that series 7 we have stories that have The Doctor faceing the concequences The Time Lords messing around with other races during The Time War as well as the damage The Doctor himself caused worlds after The Time-Lock.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 10, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I would like to see once they wrap up series 6 with the whole Melody kills The Doctor arc as we saw at the start of Series 6 that series 7 we have stories that have The Doctor faceing the concequences The Time Lords messing around with other races during The Time War as well as the damage The Doctor himself caused worlds after The Time-Lock.



He only time-locked gallifray by the looks of it. and tbh, they were defending against the Daleks so I don't think they would be blamed alot for what they has to do.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 10, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> they could be allowed some kind of victory without it meaning the death of everything.



Except they don't have any victories. In fact they get stomped. Often. They were getting pwned by four daleks in doomsday, and rory destroyed their entire fleet to make a point.
The daleks meanwhile often win, but are cheated out of victory. And each time they show up, they often take a part of the doctor down with them.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 10, 2011)

I'd like to see some of us writing and collating some Dr Who fanfics - see what the Whosters of NF can do with the character.

At the moment I'm writing a Who fanfic, but my god is it trite.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 10, 2011)

So I just realized (slow fuck) that this is the perfect reason to end Amy and Rory's time with the Doctor, they have their baby now or they will soon, they're not going to want to keep gallivanting about with him.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 10, 2011)

Sounds possible.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

Because its their baby's turn to start gallivanting.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Because its their baby's turn to start gallivanting.




You said it brotha.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

/rewatching the end of GMgtW

I love it so much simply for how the doctor's mood does such an about face after talking to River.

That just makes me


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 10, 2011)

They've already agreed deals for other shows, next year, this is their last season.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2011)

The reaction that River had when Rory went to recruit her is something that's really niggling me.

It seemed one of shock and sadness which she never reacted with before when seeing him. Maybe it's because she'd killed him and was hit with all the emotion when seeing him again.

What I think might happen is that River will try to kill the Dr in some way or another near the end of the season but Rory will come in the way and get killed and stay dead.

His departure from the series seems evident as Arthur Darvill is currently rehearsing for a part in a play. If he's doing that then he won't have any time to do the Dr Who stuff.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> The reaction that River had when Rory went to recruit her is something that's really niggling me.



To me it seems like this will be when the doctor finds out who she is, so from then on, the doctor won't know who she is, because they are travelling in opposite directions. If that makes sense.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> The reaction that River had when Rory went to recruit her is something that's really niggling me.



Well, since _The Pandorica Opens_ is set before this (since the blue guy was still alive- the River Rory met was probably not the one that showed up at the end) that might be the last time she ever sees him again.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 10, 2011)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Except they don't have any victories. In fact they get stomped. Often. They were getting pwned by four daleks in doomsday, and rory destroyed their entire fleet to make a point.
> The daleks meanwhile often win, but are cheated out of victory. And each time they show up, they often take a part of the doctor down with them.



Thats was my point. They could, and the should, get a victory, in order to help them up their game.

Though, Cybus-Men didn't count. And Rory never destroyed that fleet (think it was actually just a few ships)- the Doctor did.



Tyrael said:


> I'd like to see some of us writing and collating some Dr Who fanfics - see what the Whosters of NF can do with the character.
> 
> At the moment I'm writing a Who fanfic, but my god is it trite.



I would, but one peep at my superior writing talents would cause you all to never touch a keyboard or life a pen again. And I couldn't do that to you all.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> /rewatching the end of GMgtW
> 
> I love it so much simply for how the doctor's mood does such an about face after talking to River.
> 
> That just makes me




Indeed. I was also all  right about there


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

You should make an avy gif from the doctor doing the smooching bit 

"But we *does lip smooching*
"Yessssssssss"
"*giggles*"


----------



## Eternity (Jun 10, 2011)

Good idea  Ill ask in a shop


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

Btw, when we eventually reach the point where the Doctor gives his Sonic to River in preparation for the Library, that'll easily be the saddest part of the series. 

He has to go visit her digital self one more time afterwards. 

I wonder what'll happen to the doctor after that point. It'll be a more or less blank slate of ok what's next just like right when 10 regen'd.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Btw, when we eventually reach the point where the Doctor gives his Sonic to River in preparation for the Library, that'll easily be the saddest part of the series.
> 
> He has to go visit her digital self one more time afterwards.
> 
> I wonder what'll happen to the doctor after that point. It'll be a more or less blank slate of ok what's next just like right when 10 regen'd.



I'll honestly find it sad because he'll be crying when it'll happen. Although the whole him and river might only last a season because of the 50th which I see David and paul coming back.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 10, 2011)

I know, that will be awful


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I'll honestly find it sad because he'll be crying when it'll happen. Although the whole him and river might only last a season because of the 50th which I see David and paul coming back.


Eccleston needs to come back as well


----------



## emROARS (Jun 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Eccleston needs to come back as well



he doesn't want to. he's ended up disliking what doctor who brought him.

well bugger him too


----------



## Piekage (Jun 10, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> I'd like to see some of us writing and collating some Dr Who fanfics - see what the Whosters of NF can do with the character.
> 
> At the moment I'm writing a Who fanfic, but my god is it trite.



I prefer seeing what other people do with the characters, like . Speaking of, has anyone read The Ten Doctors?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

emROARS said:


> he doesn't want to. *he's ended up disliking what doctor who brought him.*
> 
> well bugger him too


What does that even mean?


Piekage said:


> I prefer seeing what other people do with the characters, like . Speaking of, has anyone read The Ten Doctors?


Fanfic writers need to be shot in the face.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> What does that even mean?
> 
> Fanfic writers need to be shot in the face.



The fame. He regrets being the doctor basically.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

So he didn't want to be the big star that being the Doctor made him? What a joke.


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2011)

Sunuv im wondering the same thing, what does that even mean lool


Edit 

Lol what a cock


----------



## emROARS (Jun 10, 2011)

I think it's to do with the fact that it's all he's asked about now. 

 is a link for him refusing to come back anyway

edit: no it's because he has a bad time while filming it. :/


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 10, 2011)

Torchwood Miracle Day - Epic Promo

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qv7iZy7TJz8[/Youtube]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 10, 2011)

Alex Kingston,MILF to bang.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 10, 2011)

Kind of old, but nonetheless;

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnmYVvUtXRU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sin (Jun 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> So he didn't want to be the big star that being the Doctor made him? What a joke.


Fuck you Sunny 

Ecc was awesome.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

I never said otherwise.

I'm just ing @ him not wanting to come back to the show for the special


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2011)

He doesn't want to be type casted further I guess.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 11, 2011)

I never saw 28 days later until after NuWho. I lol'd when he was that evil bastard of a general.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

You should see him in the GI Joe movie lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2011)

You should see him in Gone in 60 Second, now that's a wtf.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 11, 2011)

I saw the trailer for GI Joe and  as well


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 11, 2011)

You should "see" him in Heroes.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUDsDhNKiBg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2011)

I miss my Dr Who fix


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 11, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> I miss my Dr Who fix


You could (re)watch Old Classic Doctor Who.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

Or watch this 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do-wDPoC6GM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Felt (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope madame vastra and jenny are in it more next series


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

I thought by Jenny you meant the Doctor's Daughter until I wikipedia'd Madame Vastra

I would like her, time lady Jenny, to come back. They could do that any time because if that girl herself doesn't come back, cast a new chick lolol offscreen regeneration.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2011)

I still don't know what Madame Vastra was doing there.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I still don't know what Madame Vastra was doing there.


Where? In London? According to , she was awoken during construction of the London Underground.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 12, 2011)

A Good Man created such a compelling cast of new characters so quickly, I'd certainly love to see more of them.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 12, 2011)

They really do need to bring back Jenny. She can't regenerate, but they can definitely bring her back. I would love to see her and River interact with each other.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

> She can't regenerate


Why       not?


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 12, 2011)

If River can regenerate and she's only got latent TL potential caused by her conception on TARDIS, then Jenny who is fully half TL shouldn't have a problem with it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

The way I got it was Jenny didn't regenerate was because she was still in the first few hours of the cycle (having just been born) like when the Doctor got his hand cut off.

So she healed using the residual energy.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 12, 2011)

The baby has a time head


----------



## Eternity (Jun 12, 2011)

illmatic said:


> The baby has a time head




I lol'd irl


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 12, 2011)

Moffat was the one who convinced them to bring her back at the end. She needs to reappear.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 12, 2011)

Considering the Doctor said she couldn't regenerate, I will take that as gospel until otherwise noted. And she has never been in the Schism.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm wondering if they're ever going to bring Susan back.  Last we heard she was left on a future Earth and since she is a full blooded Gallifreyan she fully has the capability to regenerate.  Now yes, the Doctor believes she's dead but he wasn't certain that she was, also it's unlikely that she could have taken part in the last great time war as she would have been on a future Earth at the time.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 13, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> Considering the Doctor said she couldn't regenerate, I will take that as gospel until otherwise noted. *And she has never been in the Schism*.



And never has the rassilon impermiture. 



Enclave said:


> I'm wondering if they're ever going to bring Susan back.  Last we heard she was left on a future Earth and since she is a full blooded Gallifreyan she fully has the capability to regenerate.  Now yes, the Doctor believes she's dead but he wasn't certain that she was, also it's unlikely that she could have taken part in the last great time war as she would have been on a future Earth at the time.



I want Susan back.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Enclave said:


> I'm wondering if they're ever going to bring Susan back.  Last we heard she was left on a future Earth and since she is a full blooded Gallifreyan she fully has the capability to regenerate.  Now yes, the Doctor believes she's dead but he wasn't certain that she was, also it's unlikely that she could have taken part in the last great time war as she would have been on a future Earth at the time.



It was a Time War. Where she would have been doesn't really matter. Changing history would have been much of the point.


----------



## Kanali (Jun 13, 2011)

Susan does appear in an audio book with Paul McGann in which she has a son and a whole life on earth, which would make her restarting her travels with the Doctor unlikely. And like masamune said its a Time War, if it was as simple as leaving the planet or time, there'd be a whole lot of Time Lords running around


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> It was a Time War. Where she would have been doesn't really matter. Changing history would have been much of the point.



She had no access to a TARDIS or interplanetary travel.  The odds of her taking part in the last great time war are incredibly remote as Earth wasn't overly affected by it.



Kanali said:


> Susan does appear in an audio book with Paul McGann in which she has a son and a whole life on earth, which would make her restarting her travels with the Doctor unlikely. And like masamune said its a Time War, if it was as simple as leaving the planet or time, there'd be a whole lot of Time Lords running around



You're forgetting how long lived Gallifreyans are.  Her husband is human and her children were also human as she wasn't their biological mother (1 of them was suggested to be her biological child but still only had 1 heart so likely didn't have the Gallifreyans ability to regenerate or their longevity).

She'd EASILY outlive her entire family and thus her having "a whole life on Earth" isn't much of a reason to never see or hear from her again.  Also I don't necessarily want her to become his companion again, I just would like to see her return in some fashion.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 13, 2011)

seaweedie:
popsiclemelts:
??I?m so excited the second half of the series that?s coming up ? what Steven [Moffat] has done is something quite brilliant ? it?s really going to surprise people.? A bigger surprise than Rory being River Song?s dad? ?Oh that?s nothing!? he laughs.?
?
Arthur Darvill on the second half of Series 6
Source: Doctor Who TV


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Eternity (Jun 13, 2011)

Too funny


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Enclave said:


> She had no access to a TARDIS or interplanetary travel.  The odds of her taking part in the last great time war are incredibly remote as Earth wasn't overly affected by it.



She doesn't need to have taken part in it. The point was that it was a Time War and by implication history was probably changed several times. And I don't know where you get the idea that Earth "wasn't overly affected by it", given that we know so little about it, and humans would'nt notice changes to the timeline.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2011)

> Someone asked Moffat: "If River is Melody, and Melody is girl in the space suit, then how come River doesn't know who she is? Unless she is lying..."
> 
> And Moffat replied: "Check out her dialogue in Silence In The Library."



Moffaaaat


----------



## Eternity (Jun 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Moffaaaat



Whart dialoug is that?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 13, 2011)

I have to rewatch Silence in the Library _again_? Damnit, Moffat!


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2011)

Damn, me too


----------



## Eternity (Jun 13, 2011)

Fine Ill watch it again then 

Damn moffat


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

If you find something lemme know


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2011)

Guys question. Would you be okay with one or a series of Doctor Who movies?


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 13, 2011)

We've had three so far, and none of them have been anything more than average.

I wouldn't be excited by the prospect. They just seem.....unnecessary.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

Series is a perfect format for DW

Movie is just too rushed a format, cramming all that in 2 hours.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2011)

Well I mean a movie along the lines of the new Star Trek, one beginning from the Doctor's origins rather than some half assed re-telling of the Daleks saga.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh a First doctor movie of his first ever adventure with Earth?

Sounds fun!


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 13, 2011)

I guess it would be more about how he stole his TARDIS and stuff.....

Hmmm....I guess it could work, but there would be issues. If they did a series it would have to have a very definite limit (lsay a trilogy- this is not _Trek;_ the series is still ongoing), and you'd have to bare in mind that nearly all the cast would be totally new; plus, _Trek_ was a cosmic retcon, which would be kind of redundant in a show like this, that centres on time travel.

I guess you could have The Master as the villain; the main problem is most of his other enemies The Doctor won't meet for probably a century, so unless you have something like Daleks trying to assassinate him as a kid (in Time Lord terms), you'd have to make up all the villains from scratch, and as the *other* _Trek_ films showed that doesn't always turn out well.

But I guess it could work, risky though it is. We could see him fall in love and have a baby and stuff, and what happens to them, and a few other things. The trick would be to pull it off without compromising his air of mystery.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

They'd have to do flashback for that or something.

Since the First Doc was really old looking.

And his first stated age was 450 as the Second Doc.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> They'd have to do flashback for that or something.
> 
> Since the First Doc was really old looking.
> 
> And his first stated age was 450 as the Second Doc.



...He wasn't born old. 

Why can't we see all that stuff?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> She doesn't need to have taken part in it. The point was that it was a Time War and by implication history was probably changed several times. And I don't know where you get the idea that Earth "wasn't overly affected by it", given that we know so little about it, and humans would'nt notice changes to the timeline.



It was "timelocked" Events that happened after the time war (melody's birth) can't affect it inside.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

Obviously. But it'd have to be someone who looks like him as young and old so the doctor count doesn't get moved down one.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> It was "timelocked" Events that happened after the time war (melody's birth) can't affect it inside.



We were talking about Susan.



Sunuvmann said:


> Obviously. But it'd have to be someone who looks like him as young and old so the doctor count doesn't get moved down one.



I never thought it would be otherwise.

Just get someone who looks like a young William Hartnell, and later get him some makeup. And if its supposed to be a series, that makes things even easier.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 15, 2011)

Just watched Voyage of the Damn  why does an episode have to be so sad


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 15, 2011)

Never saw that one. Left me so confused when the end of one season had the Titanic appear and the beginning of the next made no mention of it.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 15, 2011)

Likewise, I saw Kylie Minogue and the Titanic and avoided it. Still wasn't really a Who fan when it was aired.



masamune1 said:


> Just get someone who looks like a young William Hartnell, and later get him some makeup. And if its supposed to be a series, that makes things even easier.



Even then, it's probably not too important that they stick that closely to what the first was like. So long as they don't take too many liberties and tell a good story I reckon it'd work.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 15, 2011)

I would like to see his origins, like him growing up and finding (stealing?) the tardis, his first adventures etc.

I guess when he finds the tardis originally it will be a giant ship-like thing, rather than a police box though, right?

As I imagine this it's easier to see it as a very fluid, top-notch anime looking movie too rather than live action.

I hope something does get made though.


----------



## tashtin (Jun 15, 2011)

Just heard some news that there won't be a new series of doctor who until 2013!! Can someone confirm or debunk this.

There will be a Christmas special and that's it. 

Makes no sense why they would put it on hold...


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 15, 2011)

No, there is no _full season 7_ in 2012. But there should still be episodes. the season will run through 2012 and 2013, with episode specials too probably. So less episodes, but it will still be on.


----------



## Soranushi (Jun 15, 2011)

The only way I'd be able to tolerate such a gap is that they play the season in late-June 2012 and come back mid-January 2013. But if not then I hope there'll be at least 3 specials in between rather than just the Christmas one....

Still theres no sense in making a fuse over something that'll happen a year from now I suppose.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 15, 2011)

They've commisioned 14 episodes, and they will be split between 2012 and 2013, and 2013 is the 50th anniversary.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 15, 2011)

They're leaving us with less episodes *again?!* That is evil.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 15, 2011)

...
...
...
...



it's the fucking BBC, they're cutting money because they're greedy bastards who caused us to go into debt in the first place.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2011)

Well this sure does suck


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 15, 2011)

Edit - 

As pessimistic as I have oft-shown myself to be in relation to the Who, I doubt it's in actual trouble at the moment. Still, you can't help but feel that _something_ isn't quite right here. I certainly wouldn't argue that it's BBC budget fuckery.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 15, 2011)

A ratings tumble...


> Doctor Who returned to television screens in 2005 after a sixteen year absence. The opening show of the series attracted a peak audience of 10.5million. The following year, 9.8million fans tuned in to see David Tennant’s debut as The Timelord.
> 
> In 2010, eight million watched Matt Smith’s debut, while an almost identical audience was recorded for last year’s Easter Saturday episode.
> 
> ...





this is from beginning of season 6 in April...


----------



## Shade (Jun 15, 2011)

I still don't think that's really a problem. It's still one of their biggest shows, one of the very few that's broken into America, and they probably make more money off DW merchandise than any other show they've got.

Which prompts me to ask wonder exactly why they need to show less than a full season next year.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 15, 2011)

'Doctor Who' season 6 premiere is BBC America's highest rated most-watched telecast ever.

Google told me so
--------------------------------------
I read the 25-54 demographic is who possibly watches on BBCA.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 15, 2011)

DW ratings are still steady, if you add overnight+Iplayer they still come to the same as usual so it's not ratings. People are saying it's probably due to Euro and the Olympics.


----------



## Burke (Jun 16, 2011)

Hopefully this skip in '12 will mean the coming of a new doctor.
I vote James McAvoy


----------



## emROARS (Jun 16, 2011)

illmatic said:


> A ratings tumble...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's not the problem

it's more like a budget tumble, plus the torries hate the libralism of dr who.

it could also be to do with the Olympics as well as the 50th.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 17, 2011)

Ummm ^


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 17, 2011)

It should, at this stage, be noted that was a joke. Not a very good one, mind, but I try.


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2011)

Tyreal not cool man  go be a cunt elsewhere


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 17, 2011)

What was it he deleted?


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 17, 2011)

Nothing particularly bad, just my rambling attempts at irony.



Vault said:


> Tyreal not cool man  go be a cunt elsewhere



Really not sure if you are joking.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2011)

What did you post?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 17, 2011)

If this isn't the most scandalous thing ever said, then I am going to be disappointed in you young man.

I watched the end of Eleventh Hour earlier, it was on BBC3, gotta love Rory's indignation at everything going on.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 17, 2011)

It was just playing on the whole idea that conservatives object to Dr Who for some reason, playing off a rather extreme right angle, daily mail-esque. Mostly it was just embarassingly bad.

But I imagine that seeing Rory in early episodes is a rather different experience, what with the way he has been coming off lately. In the Eleventh Hour there was this kind of _not another Mickey_ feeling. Luckily, it has not panned out as such.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2011)

"Who is this fellow? A doctor? From england? SOCIALIZED MEDICINE! KILL IT BEFORE THEY SEND US ALL TO DEATH CAMPS OF NAZI COMMUNISM!"


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jun 19, 2011)

ahhh ı feel really depressed,ı want to watch new episodes
keep reading fanfics


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2011)

This place is dead so I might as well try it out here. Anyone interested in coming up with their own Fictional 13 ep DW series? You can choose whichever Doctor or companion you want, any villains old, new or plain made up. It doesn't have to be incredible or anything, just aslong as you think it sounds good. So just post a Ep title and a small synopsis (anything from a line to a full paragraph if you want). Let's see what you guys can come up with.

Mine's in progress right now.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll just drop this here.


This is brilliant.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2011)

I fear Rory will turn bad and thus River will have to kill him.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 22, 2011)

In my mind, Rory being Papa Song just solidifies River killing him. The whole killing the best man River ever knew is like a giant neon arrow pointing at Rory's head. Well, for me at least.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 22, 2011)

"_Demons run, when a good man goes to war.
Night will fall and drown the sun, when a good man goes to war.
Friendship dies and true love lies.
Night will fall and the dark will rise, when a good man goes to war._”

Who's friendship? True love lies?


----------



## Vault (Jun 22, 2011)

The universe tried to erase rory...it exploded  Thats quality


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2011)

Friendship Dies:

Amy and River

True love lies:

River is a lying so and so.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 22, 2011)

River was meant to be a weapon to use against the Doctor, right? As far as we know, that's exactly what she is doing now.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Friendship Dies:
> 
> Amy and River
> 
> ...



that could be it while the baby could be the little girl. *shrug*


----------



## Bioness (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 22, 2011)

The awkward moment Amy and Rory realizes that the Tardis was watching


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 22, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> I'll just drop this here.
> 
> 
> This is brilliant.


I rewatched the part of when he was first in the TARDIS.


The Doctor: It's a lot to take in, isn't it? Tiny box, huge room inside, what's that about? Let me explain...
Rory: It's another dimension.
The Doctor: It's basically another dimensi... what?
Rory: After what happened with Prisoner Zero, I've been reading up on all the latest scientific theories. FTL travel, parallel universes.
The Doctor: I like the bit when someone says "it's bigger on the inside". I always look forward to that. (looks put out, then smiles)


Alpha as fuck!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2011)

Moffat will not make the story so straightforward, I doubt it's as simple as her being Melody.


----------



## Adagio (Jun 25, 2011)

Weren't people saying the same thing when the first theories about River being Amy's daughter came up?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey look what I found probably been probably not been but I'll post it anyway

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcYA2s-Gqwk[/Youtube]


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 26, 2011)

When a documentary spends so much time insisting that something will be good, it feels like overcompensation. I mean, I know it's basically ten minute long advert, but that doesn't mean you have to sell it like you're fishing for an oscar.

Gonna be interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 26, 2011)

I thought it was hillarious becaus the way that they did the whole its gonna be great of course it will be its Torchwood but the way they did it was a solid jab at the US with how it advertises its own shows...

Mmm come on Friday July 8th...


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 26, 2011)

I still can't believe torchwood is going to america. I'm really excited to see how it turns out. And I would love if in the future James Marsters came back again.

Plus if the Dooctor had a cameo or something, I think my head would explode. Doubt it'll happen though.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 26, 2011)

Nope no Number 11 in Series 5 of Torchwood sorry... maybe next Mini-Series.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm I the only one who giggles when Flesh-Melody pops? I rewatched it with my father and had to hold back a laugh so not to ruin his first time watching it.
And I feel like such a horrible person for laughing at a popping baby.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 27, 2011)

Just watched Pyramid of Mars. This awesome:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1xnU2BNryo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adagio (Jun 27, 2011)

So apparently Karen Gillan went crazy and was seen naked in some NY hotel. No pics were taken.


----------



## arc (Jun 27, 2011)

lolwhut?

That Torchwood ad is so overdone


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2011)

She's 23, English and drunk in a foreign country, ofcourse she was naked.


----------



## User Name (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> The awkward moment Amy and Rory realizes that the Tardis was watching


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> She's 23, *English *and drunk in a foreign country, ofcourse she was naked.



 .


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> She's 23, *English* and drunk in a foreign country, ofcourse she was naked.



Oh you can go right to Hell!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol her being Scottish explains it much better


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2011)

hey I think we can all agree the real crime was that no pics of her naked rampage were taken


----------



## illmatic (Jul 1, 2011)

DOCTOR WHO stars Matt Smith and Karen Gillan will be making a appearance at Comic-Con this year, Sunday, July 24 for a Q&A panel with exclusive new footage from the new episodes airing later this summer


----------



## User Name (Jul 4, 2011)

Revelations from the (fr).

_Steven Moffat?s Doctor Who revelations at Comic Con Paris
Published July 3
This Sunday, Steven Moffat, this year?s guest of honour, held conferences and a master class at Comic Con Paris. During the panel on the most recent series of Doctor Who, the writer made several revelations. Interviewed by Alain Carraz? and Romain Nigita from 8 Art City and by members of the public in the room, Steven Moffat first spoke about the recent confusion regarding the number of Doctor Who episodes to come. According to him, ?Contrary to what you may have heard, there will be the same number of episodes next year.?
At the end of the conference, Steven Moffat returned to the subject to add: ?There will indeed be the same number of episodes. But there will be a change to the mode of diffusion. I?ll explain all that. Later.? Additionally, Steven Moffat confirmed that the BBC has already approached him regarding the festivities for the show?s 50th anniversary in 2013. He said that their intention is to create the best year possible for Doctor Who fans. Their plans are very ambitious.
Questioned by a member of the public on why he keeps killing Rory, Steven Moffat indicated that Rory was only truly dead once. And besides, even if he often ?killed? the character, he brought him back to life just as often. Calling himself a romantic, he indicated that people should not worry too much about the character. However, he did add that ?Rory?s repeated deaths are leading up to something. There will be a pay off.? Finally, the head writer of Doctor Who returned to the character of River Song and the final revelation of the first part of Series 6. Do not read the following if you have not seen all of this season.
Spoilers!
He did not know who River Song was when she first appeared in the Library. However, when Amy was introduced and he called her Pond, he knew where it was going to lead. Certain things may not have worked out. There may have been some changes. But everything turned out more or less as expected. However, Moffat hastened to add, ?when it comes to River Song, you don?t know anything yet!? - Sullivan
[Note: it's a quick and dirty 10-minute translation and the quotes are likely wrong. I'm pretty sure Moffat, at least, was speaking English.]_ - 

TLDR:
-13 episodes next year. 
-ambitious plans from BBC for the 50th anniversary. 
-Rory "dying" will lead somewhere.
-There is more to River Song.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2011)

> -ambitious plans from BBC for the 50th anniversary.
> -Rory "dying" will lead somewhere.
> -There is more to River Song.



So basically nothing new then?


----------



## FeiHong (Jul 5, 2011)

There's more to River Song?
What else... is there to know?
She's Ameila's and Rory's daughter... she's half timelord because  of the big bang... 

What else is there that can possibility make her more interesting?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2011)

FeiHong said:


> There's more to River Song?
> What else... is there to know?
> She's Ameila's and Rory's daughter... she's half timelord because  of the big bang...
> 
> What else is there that can possibility make her more interesting?



Probably going to expand upon her relationship with the doctor.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2011)

Adagio said:


> So apparently Karen Gillan went crazy and was seen naked in some NY hotel. *No pics were taken. *


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> So basically nothing new then?



Well, we found out that the whole stuff about seven episodes each year over 2012-13 is untrue.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 5, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Well, we found out that the whole stuff about seven episodes each year over 2012-13 is untrue.



And thank goodness for that


----------



## Corran (Jul 5, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK



Flat as a board anyway


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2011)

Don't care


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2011)

Sunny is mad that he was denied his nudes.


----------



## droidsteel (Jul 6, 2011)

I really do love doctor who but the funny thing is I didnt think much of the first half of the latest series, it bored me. Thats actually how I got into Naruto, I needed summit to watch, naruto fitted the bill, got hooked, can't stop watching 

Hopefully the second half of the most recent doctor who series will be better than the first as I would hate for such a great show to go stale and uninteresting.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 6, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Sunny is mad that he was denied his nudes.


Indeed.

It was a fucking perfect opportunity


----------



## Kanali (Jul 6, 2011)

First story details form "Lets Kill Hitler". Nothing that we didn't already know but I'll tag it any way.


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the desperate search for Melody Pond, the TARDIS crash lands in 1930s Berlin, bringing the Doctor face to face with the greatest war criminal in the Universe. And Hitler. The Doctor must teach his adversaries that time travel has responsibilities – and in so doing, learns a harsh lesson in the cruellest warfare of all.

Source: Doctor Who TV


----------



## Platinum (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope The Doctor goes inglorious bastards on Hitler .


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2011)

Kanali said:


> First story details form "Lets Kill Hitler". Nothing that we didn't already know but I'll tag it any way.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nty-CrWi1s4[/YOUTUBE]

Oh I know what he's doing in 1930's Berlin alright.

Although we're probably not talking about the same thing 


Platinum said:


> I hope The Doctor goes inglorious bastards on Hitler .


Oh he's gonna get down on some glory like a bastard in Berlin he will.
Although we're probably not talking about the same thing 





Oh I'm gonna get so negged for this


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 6, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nty-CrWi1s4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Oh I know what he's doing in 1930's Berlin alright.


The Dream Lord is in there. Confirmed Spoiler! :ho

Though the trailer makes it sound very similar to Cabaret.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 8, 2011)

4 Hours and 46 Minutes until Miracle Day Launches on Starz...


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2011)

Smith and Gillan are coming to Hollywood in a couple of weeks for a signing.  I think I'm gonna be going to that : ]


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm sure you'll be bringing your shoe cam for those who didn' come...


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll try to get a picture at least


----------



## illmatic (Jul 8, 2011)

Xfinity is streaming Ep 101 of Miracle Day


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 8, 2011)

"Miracle Day" is almost here. I guess Amy/Karen's miracle day passed since it was miracle for her that no one got any photos of her running around butt naked.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jul 8, 2011)

Just watching the first couple of minutes it is obvious that Starz put a lot of dough into the production of this. I am very excited.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2011)

I wish I wasn't so lazy, I could have met them by now.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 8, 2011)

I just finished watching the premiere of Torchwood: Miracle Day. It's good to see Capt. Jack & Gwen back in action. Gwen's baby looks adorable. I can't wait for next week's episode. Oh yeah....


*Spoiler*: __ 




It seems Miracle Day is connected to Jack's immortality.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jul 9, 2011)

I liked the 456 references. I am very curious what type of alien (or alien run device by humans) is doing all of this. I am very excited with the direction the series is taking. This is more adult than any of the stupid sleeping around in the first 2 seasons of the show.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 9, 2011)

So the Moment that Bill Pullmans Character is put to death is the exact moment that Jack is stripped of his Immortality and is now the only Mortal left on a planet of Immortals...


----------



## hilarysmith90 (Jul 9, 2011)

I love to watch doctor who episodes and it is one of the best and old tv show of American TV shows series.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2011)

Torchwood

Fuck yeah


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2011)

Did you just take out a helicopter with a hand gun and bazooka the shit out of it from a mooving jeep?


We're torchwood


Fuck yeah 


Gwenn Cooper for next companion


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 9, 2011)

Rex's car accident is a perfect example of why people shouldn't talk on their cell phones while driving. Lucky for him that he survived. Or should I say, it was a "miracle" that he survived. I wonder if the Doctor is aware of Miracle Day.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2011)

He probably is, he just doesn't step in on it because of .. well I guess the same reason he didn't step in on Children of the Earth.

Which means, that I have absolutely no fucking clue.

It's a hurdle that humanity will have to overcome if they want to be worthy of survival


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 9, 2011)

You know, Torchwood is it's own show, it could have it's own thread.

Also, lol@Wales being just like New Jersey. Em is probably raging hard


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2011)

> Wales being just like New Jersey.



Yeah sure, wth


----------



## emROARS (Jul 9, 2011)

Rob said:


> You know, Torchwood is it's own show, it could have it's own thread.
> 
> Also, lol@Wales being just like New Jersey. Em is probably raging hard



TBH I haven't watched the episode yet because I CAN'T FUCKING FIND IT.

;_;

Although i've seen the part where Gwen smacks the woman in the face.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 9, 2011)

Jack

"She said turn the phone off..."

Rex

"You... You're the bastard who jacked my phone on the plane"


----------



## emROARS (Jul 13, 2011)

Plus the queue's are shit, best go for the yellow money bucket.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 13, 2011)

Still waitin for the new Master (if there is one.)


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 13, 2011)

You'll probably have to wait for the next writer for that.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 14, 2011)

I liked Miracle Day episode 1

I'm, I'm shocked


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah so did I

I'm scared Kilowog


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2011)

Torchwood has been good since the latter of season 2

Like really good

Like season 3 is just as good as Who, maybe more consistent /subjectivity


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm still very much brick shat with the scene where Gwen cooper shoots a helicopter with a handgun and then bazookas the shit out of it from a mooving jeep.
Gwen Cooper

It could have been terrible
It was amazing


----------



## Castiel (Jul 14, 2011)

I didn't hate Children of Earth, but no.  I will not now or ever agree with you on the first two seasons.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah I can't do the same

Children of Earth was ok at best.


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 15, 2011)

From what I've seen of the end of S2, it genuinely was pretty good. Same with Children of Earth.

The first episode of MD kinda fell flat for me though. Certainly wasn't as bad as the Torchwood of old, but the way they tried to draw out the mystery of "who is Torchwood?" never worked and I was never really convinced by any of the acting. When the series finds a comfortable groove to occupy, however, I could be convinced otherwise.

That said, "She should have run faster"? You have to appreciate a villain so audaciously, hyperbolically evil.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2011)

Castiel said:


> I didn't hate Children of Earth, but no.  I will not now or ever agree with you on the first two seasons.


The first two seasons are crap
Charming to me, but I can acknowledge they're mostly crap.
The characters were great, but the story... Crap
Except for when Spike showed up. That eppie kicked ass.
end of season 2 though, when they begin killing off cast, the series picks up.
Even the whole "am I dead" thing is pretty intresting



Parallax said:


> Yeah I can't do the same
> 
> Children of Earth was ok at best.



You're being mean. Children of Earth was one of the high points of the franchise.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2011)

which is not sayin much

O:


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2011)

/watches Miracle Day 2

I'm really scared parallax

what kind of world are we living in where there are no moments thta make me want to throw my computer out the window while watching Torchwood


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2011)

a scary world

but possibly a brave new world


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2011)

because I agree too that was another solid episode


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 16, 2011)

So the new Torchwood is good? Huh. I was going to skip it, but I think I'll take a peek after all.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

Parallax said:


> which is not sayin much
> 
> O:



the franchise of Doctor Whoverse.
I'm going commando  Sarah Jane and The Doctor Who itself


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

Castiel said:


> /watches Miracle Day 2
> 
> I'm really scared parallax
> 
> what kind of world are we living in where there are no moments thta make me want to throw my computer out the window while watching Torchwood



I guess we know what the real miracle is then


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't think Jack is actually mortal, nobodies injuries are healing so his injuries not healing could just mean that he's the same as everyone else.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 16, 2011)

I think the reason why everyone is immortal and Jack is mortal has to do with the time rift. Maybe it's giving off the same energy Bad Wolf Rose was giving off in Series 1 that made Jack immortal.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 16, 2011)

The alien looking CIA chick just wandering into the street with her head on backwards was hilarious.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 16, 2011)

I loved the second episode, and them trying to find a cure for his poisoning. I also like the whole conspiracy thing going on with the CIA and that woman.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2011)

I expect the story to kick into High Gear after the 5th Day...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 18, 2011)

Ooookay... so I've seen a couple of episodes in the past, as well as the movie. I want to watch the whole series, but I can see there are original 26 seasons and then new seasons in 2005.

Should I watch the original run, or can I start with the new seasons (2005)? It'd be kinda overwhelming to watch hundreds of episodes...

//HbS


----------



## emROARS (Jul 18, 2011)

you can start from 2005 to 2011 and then work back. 

The original run however has a lot of setting information, especially about the doctor's home planet and earth organisations etc.etc.

However thankfully with this series you can start on any incarnation of the doctor.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2011)

Start with Series 1 of the new WHO that started in 05 its just a continuation of the Main Who series after all... And for the most part all the story arcs are stand alone except for the ones that run 2 parts


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 18, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Ooookay... so I've seen a couple of episodes in the past, as well as the movie. I want to watch the whole series, but I can see there are original 26 seasons and then new seasons in 2005.
> 
> Should I watch the original run, or can I start with the new seasons (2005)? It'd be kinda overwhelming to watch hundreds of episodes...
> 
> //HbS



Don't try and watch the original series in it's entirety, just pick a few serials to watch.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I guess I'll read about the original series' events and info, and start watching the 2005 edition.

//HbS


----------



## Kanali (Jul 18, 2011)

In my opinion you'd be better off just watching the 2005 edition first and then checking out the old series. In the 2005 series they build the mystery surrounding the Doctor from the ground up, while if you check out the old series chances are, you'll find out all about him which will kind of drain some of the excitement out of the current series.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 18, 2011)

The old series Doctor still has a lot of mystery about him, and if you watch it you'll get a better idea of whats going on and who some characters are. The old series doesn't really tell you all that much about him, and when it got to the 7th Doctor it even started going out of its way to make him even more mysterious still.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 18, 2011)

Plus, it is easier to find episodes for the newer seasons than it is for the older seasons, especially complete seasons.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah just watch the modern series first and then go back and read about the events or cherry pick eps if you want.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 21, 2011)

I suppose I shall share with you peoples too:


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 21, 2011)

Who's the better actor?

Noel Clarke or Arthur Darvill?


----------



## User Name (Jul 21, 2011)

*Christopher Eccleston on why he left Doctor Who:*
_?I left Doctor Who because I could not get along with the senior people. I left because of politics. I did not see eye-to-eye with them. I didn?t agree with the way things were being run. I didn?t like the culture that had grown up, around the series. So I left, I felt, over a principle.

?I thought to remain, which would have made me a lot of money and given me huge visibility, the price I would have had to pay was to eat a lot of shit. I?m not being funny about that. I didn?t want to do that and it comes to the art of it, in a way. I feel that if you run your career and? we are vulnerable as actors and we are constantly humiliating ourselves auditioning. But if you allow that to go on, on a grand scale you will lose whatever it is about you and it will be present in your work.

?If you allow your desire to be successful and visible and financially secure ? if you allow that to make you throw shades on your parents, on your upbringing, then you?re knackered. You?ve got to keep something back, for yourself, because it?ll be present in your work.  A purity or an idealism is essential or you?ll become? you?ve got to have standards, no matter how hard work that is. So it makes it a hard road, really.

?You know, it?s easy to find a job when you?ve got no morals, you?ve got nothing to be compromised, you can go, ?Yeah, yeah. That doesn?t matter. That director can bully that prop man and I won?t say anything about it?. But then when that director comes to you and says ?I think you should play it like this? you?ve surely got to go ?How can I respect you, when you behave like that??

?So, that?s why I left. My face didn?t fit and I?m sure they were glad to see the back of me. The important thing is that I succeeded. It was a great part. I loved playing him. I loved connecting with that audience. Because I?ve always acted for adults and then suddenly you?re acting for children, who are far more tasteful; they will not be bullshitted. It?s either good, or it?s bad. They don?t schmooze at after-show parties, with cocktails.?_ -


----------



## emROARS (Jul 21, 2011)

User Name said:


> *Christopher Eccleston on why he left Doctor Who:*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



...

I think my respect for him has greatly improved now. It's rare for actors to do this. I always thought he left because he was being winy but now I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 22, 2011)

I finished watching the series late-June but didn't bother finding this thread. So I did it now.

I must say, I was reluctant to actually start for God knows what reason but I freaking loved every minute of it. I lost count of the times I said to myself "I'll go sleep after this episode" only to end up watching the next 'cause I wanted to see what happens.  And it ended too damn fast.

And I noticed that even with just 3 doctors, there's already a trend. With Eccleston, I could hear everything he said perfectly. With Tannat, I needed to rewind a few times to catch on and with Smith, I have no idea what he says most of the damn time. By #13 I'm going to need subtitles.



User Name said:


> *Christopher Eccleston on why he left Doctor Who:*
> _?_
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


This man is an hero.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

You got to respect a man who sticks to his principles.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 22, 2011)

Well he's right I wonder if the shows politics changed any after that?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jul 22, 2011)

When he says politics, does he mean liberal/conservative or more of the general politics in getting along with RTD? Did he specifically mention what he had issue with? It sounded like the prop guy was an example.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Backdoor politics not politics politics.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jul 22, 2011)

I figured as much, though I can see why at times someone may not agree with Doctor Who politically. (not all of the time, but sometimes)


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IElZBKhVi-k&feature=player_embedded#at=43[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 23, 2011)

eccelston AND tenant? small world.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd love to see a buddy show staring Eccleston and Tennant. That'd be glorious.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2011)

I think he meant some of the stuff with Daives but it was probably more than that. Really the guy is kind of a lazy writer and his first episode of the new Torchwood Season 4 showed that if he was the head writer in this case.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm watching Torchwood season 3 now and tbh it's pretty good.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2011)

Its really good, but he still does some lazy stuff and its just matters of research. He made this glaring mistake involving toll bridges and New York City/Jersey in comparison to England/Wales. 

But season three Torchwood is the best.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 23, 2011)

True but it was still funny. 

Maybe only to me though since i've been on that bridge like a million times. :/

But in torchwood I wanna see some aliennnnnnssssss

;_;


----------



## illmatic (Jul 24, 2011)

August 27th


----------



## Shade (Jul 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76vzfxJRByA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah I blew a bunch of battery texting that trailer out to everyone.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 25, 2011)

holy shit

that was awesome


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 25, 2011)

My body is ready.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jul 25, 2011)

Saving Hitler's life

Madam Kovarian Song

Resolution to the Impossible Astronaut! Hell yeah. I was afraid this would be a multi season arc. Granted since Amy and Rory are gone after this, it can't be.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

I think I saw the face of bo


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I think I saw the face of bo



Wow, I said the exact same thing. Are you talking about that big glossy eye we see open up?



Crowned Clown said:


> Saving Hitler's life
> 
> Madam Kovarian Song
> 
> Resolution to the Impossible Astronaut! Hell yeah. I was afraid this would be a multi season arc. Granted since Amy and Rory are gone after this, it can't be.


This has already been a multi season arc, it started last season.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 25, 2011)

Fuck that shit, Amy's wielding a katana (albeit awkwardly). 

I think I'll be looking forward to the next appearance of the Angels and The...
Wait, what was I talking about?

Oh, right I look forward to the Angels.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 25, 2011)

I look forward to the spooky hotel shenanigans


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Room Eleven? Subtle much?


----------



## Shade (Jul 25, 2011)

Amy's been confirmed to return for Series 7.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 25, 2011)

That upsets me.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 25, 2011)

Shade said:


> Amy's been confirmed to return for Series 7.






Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That upsets me.





She is doing the  smile


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh shit were those weeping angels I spied ?


----------



## Piekage (Jul 25, 2011)

Shade said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76vzfxJRByA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



New Doctor Who on my birthday? Best present I'll get this year.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jul 25, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Wow, I said the exact same thing. Are you talking about that big glossy eye we see open up?
> 
> This has already been a multi season arc, it started last season.



I meant specifically the astronaut. Technically this is still one season though split in two.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jul 25, 2011)

at :15 seconds in, Amy looks a fair bit older.


----------



## Vault (Jul 25, 2011)

Did Rory just punch Hitler?  

His all kinds of awesome


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2011)

Only a real man punches Hitler.


----------



## Corran (Jul 25, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That upsets me.



Upsets me too.

I'm not sure what else they could do with Amy's story at this point.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 26, 2011)

Vault said:


> Did Rory just punch Hitler?
> 
> His all kinds of awesome


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 26, 2011)

Doctor Clown is getting that much closer.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 26, 2011)

Corran said:


> Upsets me too.
> 
> I'm not sure what else they could do with Amy's story at this point.



Yeah I feel like two seasons is enough with these companions, I feel like Moffat keeps her because she's a comfortable fit and its hard to actually dislike her too much, but she's basically gone through all I would think they could write for her and the end of two seasons have centered around her life. I think its time to let her go.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 26, 2011)

BTW, the Dreamlord appears in Captain America.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 26, 2011)

Captain America also punches Hitler O_o


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 26, 2011)

Dozens of times.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Captain America also punches Hitler O_o



Theory: Rory is Captain America.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Theory: Rory is Captain America.



How about Brigadier Britain?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2011)

That's even better.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> That's even better.



Captain Britain: Fighting for terrible food and stellar manners.


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 26, 2011)

Corran said:


> Upsets me too.
> 
> I'm not sure what else they could do with Amy's story at this point.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah I feel like two seasons is enough with these companions, I feel like Moffat keeps her because she's a comfortable fit and its hard to actually dislike her too much, but she's basically gone through all I would think they could write for her and the end of two seasons have centered around her life. I think its time to let her go.



Really? I could imagine a fair few angles. The key is that the writer has new things to say about the character, and Moff certainly kept her relevant in S6. So long as she's not there for the sake of it (ala Rose in S2) it's fine.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 26, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Captain Britain: Fighting for terrible food and stellar manners.



Captain America: Fighting for burgers and racism.


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2011)

We got bad food? Oh really 

Do Americans even have cuisine?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 26, 2011)

Vault said:


> Do Americans even have cuisine?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 26, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Captain America: Fighting for burgers and racism.


The British don't have racists...right....


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jul 26, 2011)

The nice thing about America, is that while it doesn't have many distinctive things (such as cuisine, architecture, etc) to make it its own, it assimilates so many different cultures and styles into it. 

Though we do have Chicken Fried Bacon. Suck on that Britain.

There actually is an page on Wikipedia.



Most of it is legitimate though I did lol at the West portion. 

Cooking in the American West includes the fast food hamburger and the San Francisco burrito.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 26, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah I feel like two seasons is enough with these companions, I feel like Moffat keeps her because she's a comfortable fit and its hard to actually dislike her too much, but she's basically gone through all I would think they could write for her and the end of two seasons have centered around her life. I think its time to let her go.



Oh please don't tell me she's staying next year too? (hasn't been looking up dr who imfo lately)




Vault said:


> We got bad food? Oh really
> 
> Do Americans even have cuisine?



This reminds me of two instances.

1) Iron Chef America: Bobby flay shows his dish to the judges which he says he created himself as a version of mac n cheese. Nigella is a judge.

Bobby: And here I have my own recipe based on-
Nigella: This is Cauliflower Cheese. This isn't a recent invention seeing as it's a british dish created by the Tudors. 

Bobby's face made me LOL.

2) Barefoot Contessa: 

"I'm making my own appitizers, puff pastry with mustard, ham and cheese."

...That's called a PASTY love.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2011)

I cant believe I watched the whole thing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Oh please don't tell me she's staying next year too? (hasn't been looking up dr who imfo lately)



She is, I know right. Saw her on Craig Ferguison tonight, she's really cute and awkward.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 27, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She is, I know right. Saw her on Craig Ferguison tonight, she's really cute and awkward.



Her story is BORING me now -_-


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Her story is BORING me now -_-



It's not boring me yet, but I feel like it might be next season. If they go into her family (mom, dad, etc) I might start having Rose flashbacks.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 27, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She is, I know right. Saw her on Craig Ferguison tonight, she's really cute and awkward.



[YOUTUBE]K3DlGjN-yuc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah that's the one. She's so freaking cute.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WKDULWP7Fc&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_497128[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2011)

That was delightfully lame.

Quick someone make a gif of that


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jul 28, 2011)

She seems a tad bit not there in the two interviews I have seen from her (airheaded). In the show she is really commando and take charge, and in real life she seems really timid and awkward. She is like two different people.

Goes to show how amazing an actress she is.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 28, 2011)

Goddamn this almost happened in the late 80s


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 29, 2011)

A Doctor Who cartoon? There have been some since.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm calling who the big villains on torchwood are
*Spoiler*: __ 



It's the family of Blood


----------



## Furious George (Jul 30, 2011)

Just finished Season 4. I cried. 

David Tennant is the The Doctor to me. I don't even wanna watch anymore.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jul 30, 2011)

Wait till Smith gets on. For me personally who though no one could get better than Eccleston, then Tennant appeared. Then I though Tennant would always be my Doctor. Now that title belongs to Smith. Smith is the first actor where I actually believed this man was over 900 years old and was pained by so much loss in his long life. But at the same time blessed by the knowledge and friends gained. I do say this as a NuWhovian, I can't say for the older series


----------



## Furious George (Jul 30, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> Wait till Smith gets on. For me personally who though no one could get better than Eccleston, then Tennant appeared. Then I though Tennant would always be my Doctor.



Yeah, it was the same for me with Eccleston and Tennant so I'm guessing the pattern will continue. I just wanna continue being gay about it for a moment.

I'm looking at Smith right now in his first episode and I can't help but notice that he isn't Tennant.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 30, 2011)

It gets better.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 30, 2011)

Tennant <<<< Smith, always. Maybe its just RTD's shitty, over emotional writing, or maybe its just that Smith conveys a better range of emotion that seems more genuine. But I've had more fun with Smith in one and a half seasons than I had with Tennant in the four he was there.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

no one else making bets on Torchwood?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jul 31, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Tennant <<<< Smith, always. Maybe its just RTD's shitty, over emotional writing, or maybe its just that Smith conveys a better range of emotion that seems more genuine. But I've had more fun with Smith in one and a half seasons than I had with Tennant in the four he was there.



That is another factor, the writing is a lot tighter than when RTD did things. Though I think he is doing a fantastic job with Miracle Day and did do a great job  with Children of Earth


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2011)

That's one of the biggest factors, I think RTD is better suited for a show like Torchwood, which really got better season three. But I think most of his Doctor Who stuff fell short of what Moffat's doing now. And there were episodes easily better than RTD's stuff (Family of Blood 2 Parter, Impossible Planet 2 Parter and the like) I think the single greatest thing RTD did was write Midnight.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2011)

Making a prediction, the Doctor we see get shot on the beach was The Flesh version or another Flesh version.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah i'm agreeing with the people who like Smith more than Tennant. Not that Tennant was bad, but his doctor kind of got screwed over near the end. And I just kind of prefer the quirkiness of Smith's doctor.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Making a prediction, the Doctor we see get shot on the beach was The Flesh version or another Flesh version.



Would a Flesh Version be able to regenerate? Cause he did start regenerating before he got shot again.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yeah i'm agreeing with the people who like Smith more than Tennant. Not that Tennant was bad, but his doctor kind of got screwed over near the end. And I just kind of prefer the quirkiness of Smith's doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> Would a Flesh Version be able to regenerate? Cause he did start regenerating before he got shot again.



It's an exact duplicate, had two hearts and all.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's an exact duplicate, had two hearts and all.



True I guess. That does seem like a thing the 11th doctor would do.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

Though isn't regeneration something that usually can't be cloned?

Then again The Flesh does seem to be more than just simple cloining.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 31, 2011)

To go back about the actors for a bit, when I started watching Doctor Who I saw a pic of Matt Smith and thought he looked absolutely gay and didn't think I'd be able to stand looking at him for a season or two.  Maybe I just got a bad picture of him. But he's been superb, although as I mentioned before, there're a lot of his sentences that I just can't understand no matter how much I rewind and listen.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

The rambling nigh incoherent tangents are part of the 11th's charm IMO.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2011)

I never have special issue understanding Smith, he speaks fast and it takes me longer when he does. But its no more than say if someone else does it without an accent. 

I mean have you heard Gwen or Torchwood when she Welsh's out? I can't catch any of that.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 31, 2011)

^ Actually, I haven't had any trouble with Gwen. 

No, it's not the rambling, it's mumbling. It's a problem I have every time I watch something in English, actually. I just can't make out the words. With Tennant it was still there but to a lesser extent and with Eccleston- pretty much non-existant.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 31, 2011)

Doctor Who wasted Tennant, who is a much better actor than what his Who works convey.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 31, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I never have special issue understanding Smith, he speaks fast and it takes me longer when he does. But its no more than say if someone else does it without an accent.
> 
> *I mean have you heard Gwen or Torchwood when she Welsh's out? I can't catch any of that*.



*stupid grins because she can understand everything*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2011)

emROARS said:


> *stupid grins because she can understand everything*



sometimes I wonder if you guys do that intentionally when we're around


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2011)

What i realized about why i dislike season 5 and 6 (most episodes) than the previous seasons is that Season 5 and 6 run of plot devices.

Maybe it's just me, but in season 5, 3rd and 4th episode iirc, everything was going fine until the doctor and his friends got surrounded and he was like "boo yah mother fuckers. gravity off"

Where the hell did he found such a button? It seems all unexplained to me and sort of asspullish


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 31, 2011)

emROARS said:


> *stupid grins because she can understand everything*


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 31, 2011)

Pez-Key Humbug said:


> ^ Actually, I haven't had any trouble with Gwen.
> 
> No, it's not the rambling, it's mumbling. It's a problem I have every time I watch something in English, actually. I just can't make out the words. With Tennant it was still there but to a lesser extent and with Eccleston- pretty much non-existant.



Did you hear Gwen's American accent in the recent "Miracle Day" episode? I was like "Whoa". I totally agree with Jack she should never speak like that again. Speaking of "Miracle Day", the group were about to find out who's the real villains behind the "Miracle" from an assassin until Rex shot the guy up.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 31, 2011)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Did you hear Gwen's American accent in the recent "Miracle Day" episode? I was like "Whoa". I totally agree with Jack she should never speak like that again.


I laughed my ass of at that one, even went back to listen to it a few more times.  It was very hot-diggity.



> Speaking of "Miracle Day", the group were about to find out who's the real villains behind the "Miracle" from an assassin until Rex shot the guy up.


Though if the guy was willing to tell them, they could've had him write it down.
And if he had a change of heart due to reasons of being made into swiss cheese, Jack could've made him write it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> What i realized about why i dislike season 5 and 6 (most episodes) than the previous seasons is that Season 5 and 6 run of plot devices.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but in season 5, 3rd and 4th episode iirc, everything was going fine until the doctor and his friends got surrounded and he was like "boo yah mother fuckers. gravity off"
> 
> Where the hell did he found such a button? It seems all unexplained to me and sort of asspullish


It was explained just fine and made more sense than all of the buttons RTD had on ships that destroyed whole Dalek fleets. If you didn't let that bother you it sounds like you're just wanting to nitpick.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jul 31, 2011)

Pretty much what CTK said. RTD was notorious for hitting the reset button or the deus ex. At least when Moffat reset the Daleks, he let them escape to regroup instead of killing them off for the 6th time since the series return.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> What i realized about why i dislike season 5 and 6 (most episodes) than the previous seasons is that Season 5 and 6 run of plot devices.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but in season 5, 3rd and 4th episode iirc, everything was going fine until the doctor and his friends got surrounded and he was like "boo yah mother fuckers. gravity off"
> 
> Where the hell did he found such a button? It seems all unexplained to me and sort of asspullish



There was no button. The Angels had been draining the energy out of the damaged ship, and he realised that the gravity was about to go off because of that. All the power in the ship had slowly been going out since the previous episode. The only thing the Doctor did was realise that was about to happen; it was the Angels themselves that did it, hoist by there own petard.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2011)

I wasn't even sure what button he meant, I thought he meant when the Doctor shot the grav globe.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 1, 2011)

So I am 3 episodes into Season 5.... and yeah, I can already see that Smith is going to be cool beans. Gave me no time to feel bitter about Tennant. 

I haven't watched an episode with writing to really show his emotional range but you already get far more of a sense of wild adventure from him. Tennant definitely had a wackiness about him but he gave off an impression that always pointed back to *him*, like he was the fun and center of attention in everything. Eccleston on the other hand always seemed too detach from the adventures... like he only got off watching Rose have fun, like a parent who takes his daughter to the carnival.

Smith gives a performance where it actually feels like he is enjoying the adventure as much as Amelia (who, no matter how I look at it, isn't Donna at all.  ) I hope I am making sense here.  

And they really upped the production value in Season 5. Victory of the Daleks (what I'm watching as I type this) could almost pass for a feature-length film.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

Final Villain is revealed


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 2, 2011)

Furious George said:


> So I am 3 episodes into Season 5.... and yeah, I can already see that Smith is going to be cool beans. Gave me no time to feel bitter about Tennant.
> 
> I haven't watched an episode with writing to really show his emotional range but you already get far more of a sense of wild adventure from him. Tennant definitely had a wackiness about him but he gave off an impression that always pointed back to *him*, like he was the fun and center of attention in everything. Eccleston on the other hand always seemed too detach from the adventures... like he only got off watching Rose have fun, like a parent who takes his daughter to the carnival.
> 
> ...



Basically its like this:


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow hahaha, that is pretty much true.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Basically its like this:



 

Wow that is pretty true.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51JtuEa_OPc[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkmiefoRcfU&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> It was pretty damn good.



Red day? 

Anyways, First time seeing these


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 3, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Red day?
> 
> Anyways, First time seeing these


Red Nose Day.

It's like a charity day thing. A big event happens on tv trying to raise money. They show permonances and special eps to get viewers and raise money.

There is a really funny one where the Doctor becomes a woman, and another with Rowan Atkinson. Look them up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## illmatic (Aug 3, 2011)

> Which Doctor Who monster would make the best roommate? What’s the most fashionable Timelord headgear, fez or Stetson? And, of course, the age-old question, pool in the TARDIS or Vortex Manipulator watch?
> 
> BBC America put forth these very questions to celebrity Doctor Who fans as well as to devoted viewers who packed the exhibition floor at last month’s San Diego Comic-Con. Their frank and funny answers will be featured in three original specials the network has announced to feed the Whovian need as we count down the nanoseconds until the August 27 fall premiere. Here’s the schedule – mark the calendars and set those DVRs:
> 
> ...


Alright, I've been thinking.  When destiny gives you lime-lemons, don't make lime-lemonade.  Make destiny take the lime-lemons BACK!  Get mad!  I don't want your damn lime-lemons!  What am I supposed to do with these?  Demand to see destiny's sifu!  Make destiny rue the day it thought it could give Tenzin lime-lemons!  Do you know who I am?  I'm the airbender who's going to blow your house down!  With the lime-lemons!  I'm going to get my kids to make a lime-lemon fan that blows your house down!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2011)

A kind of new mini trailer BBC released today: 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/dw/videos/p00jm429


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)

That pyramid thing looked pretty awesome.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 4, 2011)

Man thats awesome


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 5, 2011)

New trailer is awesome:Angels,Hitler,fappable Alex Kingston,motherfucking Mondasian Cybermen etc etc.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 5, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> New trailer is awesome:Angels,Hitler,fappable Alex Kingston,motherfucking Mondasian Cybermen etc etc.


And three people with eye patches.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 5, 2011)

Actually it might be 4. Doctorwhospoilers spotted a soldier wearing what looked to be an eye patch.

A good theory I saw is that it contains a picture of the Silence so that they are always looking at one.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 5, 2011)

So, I just caught my first episode of Dr. Who. They were on some... plane thing, and something was banging on it outside and got into some woman's head. She kept repeating what everyone said, then eventually was saying it before them, and took over the Dr. It was a pretty cool episode!

So I want to know, if I wanted to start watching, would I have to start at Season 1? I remember hearing that every season has a new Dr.?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 5, 2011)

Cael said:


> So, I just caught my first episode of Dr. Who. They were on some... plane thing, and something was banging on it outside and got into some woman's head. She kept repeating what everyone said, then eventually was saying it before them, and took over the Dr. It was a pretty cool episode!


Midnight!  Great episode!


> So I want to know, if I wanted to start watching, would I have to start at Season 1? I remember hearing that every season has a new Dr.?


You wouldn't have to, unless you don't want to chance missing the odd reference or two.

And we're on the third Doctor and fifth season/series of the New Who. I'd advise to start watching with the start of a new Doctor (they tend to re-explain things with each new companion), so series 1, 2, or 5 would be your starting points.


----------



## Shade (Aug 5, 2011)

Cael said:


> So, I just caught my first episode of Dr. Who. They were on some... plane thing, and something was banging on it outside and got into some woman's head. She kept repeating what everyone said, then eventually was saying it before them, and took over the Dr. It was a pretty cool episode!
> 
> So I want to know, if I wanted to start watching, would I have to start at Season 1? I remember hearing that every season has a new Dr.?



I do believe you watched Midnight, S04E10. It's definitely a creepy one.

You should start with _series _1 as season 1 started in 1963. Basically, the show ran from then till 1989 when it was cancelled due to low ratings. After that there were a few specials and a movie but the continuation started in 2005. It ditched the seasons' label and instead called itself the first series. Since it's tailored towards new audiences, that's a great place to pick up the show. Alternatively, you could start off with Series 5, which is also as accessible to new viewers as series 1. 

As for the role of the Doctor, it really depends on the willingness of the actor playing him so it's not set in stone.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, that definitely was an awesome episode.

Like said, you don't have to start from the 1st episode, and when there's a reference to a past event, you should be able to get the gist of what's happened from the explanations. But I'd suggest watching from the beginning. Doctor Who's been a great ride and I can't imagine myself missing even a minute of it.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 5, 2011)

Cael said:


> So I want to know, if I wanted to start watching, would I have to start at Season 1? I remember hearing that every season has a new Dr.?



You easily can start from season 5 (2010) with the 11th Doctor in 'The Eleventh Hour'.  when the show starts back up later in the month you can watch the current episodes along with everyone else.

you could even watch one episode a day till its close to the premier.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 6, 2011)

Cael said:


> I remember hearing that every season has a new Dr.?



Every time the Doctor 'dies' his body regenerates, resulting in a new body and personality. Basically they wanted to keep the show going after Hartnell (He played the first Doctor) left and so that's why the show didn't end decades ago. 

As for where you should start, the beginning of the 9th Doctor's run or from the start of the current (11th) Doctor's run seem like sensible places. Davies was the main writer when the 9th and 10th were on so his episodes are meant to be watched in order. But then Moffat took over when the 11th came in and you don't need to know anything about Davies run to understand what's going on. 

Also, don't bother watching all the old episodes or even most of them, there are far too many of them. That being said, some of the serials involving Daleks, Cybermen and The Master are worth watching, just so you know who is who and what is what. Oh and some of the really old episodes are missing. So that's a good reason not to try and watch all of them


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2011)

I feel like most of the RTD run wasn't worth it, none of season one really is.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 6, 2011)

WTF with the modules. I can understand the need for them, but at the same time, damn. Torchwood really stepped it up tonight.

Spoilers





*Spoiler*: __ 



I had a feeling something was going to incapacitate Vera, but not to that extent. As soon as Rex said they were too small, I knew what the modules were. Imagine if there was still some sort of consciousness as dust? Almost makes the Tea Party lady get off lucky if that is true.


----------



## Kanali (Aug 6, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I feel like most of the RTD run wasn't worth it, none of season one really is.



In my opinion it took a turn for the worse after series 1. Most of series 2 and 3 are so-so except for the finals. Series 4 is pretty good though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2011)

Kanali said:


> In my opinion it took a turn for the worse after series 1. Most of series 2 and 3 are so-so except for the finals. Series 4 is pretty good though.



Most people seem to feel the opposite, to me the seasons have gotten progressively better as they've gone on. I don't know what awesome thing happened in season 1, but none of that season compares to Satan Pit, Midnight, Blink, Eleventh Hour, Doctor's Wife...every season has episodes I really like to go back and watch, except one. And seeing them on TV now its torturous. Its a wonder I stuck with the show.


----------



## Kanali (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah I'll agree that most of the two parters in seasons 2-3 were pretty amazing. And I should have clarified that I don't count seasons 5-6 in the quality drop, they're by far my favorite seasons.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 6, 2011)

I personally can't get used to the Eleventh Doctor. Tenth was my all-time favourite, and yes, I did watch atleast one episode with each Doctor. I also can't get used to the new TARDIS.

//HbS


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 7, 2011)

So, is the 11th Doctor:


or



And _Season_ 5 is the first season of the reboot then?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2011)

Cael said:


> So, is the 11th Doctor:



Matt Smith is the new Doctor, and season 1 is the first season, but its not a reboot, its a continuation.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 8, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I personally can't get used to the Eleventh Doctor. Tenth was my all-time favourite, and yes, I did watch atleast one episode with each Doctor. I also can't get used to the new TARDIS.
> 
> //HbS



I liked matt in season 5 and his acting is brilliant in season 6 but the storyline in season 6 is um...

*thinks of way to word it*

Ok, in every previous incarnation the doctor has never really been fully involved in a companions life. It's always been from the first moment he saw her/him and it didn't matter who they were before hand. 

Now it seems as though he's become too involved in the life of Amy, so much so it seems as though we'll never get rid of her, be it because of river or some other form. 

I had the same feelings when rose was and donna around. I thought it was unnecessary when they introduced her mum. It felt _awkward_. Even now, because of it we can never get rid of her. Wilfred I actually enjoyed watching because they gave him a seperate status, he could have been an companion with donna even being there. Will it be the same with Amy? 

I mean, what about Martha and his previous companions?

To me, it ruins it for the other companions, never gives them a chance to get in the fans graces because they'll all be comparing her/him to rose or amy or whoever. I mean, they compare rose to amy now.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 8, 2011)

Cael said:


> And _Season_ 5 is the first season of the reboot then?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Most people seem to feel the opposite, to me the seasons have gotten progressively better as they've gone on. I don't know what awesome thing happened in season 1, but none of that season compares to Satan Pit, Midnight, Blink, Eleventh Hour, Doctor's Wife...every season has episodes I really like to go back and watch, except one. And seeing them on TV now its torturous. Its a wonder I stuck with the show.



Season one had "Dalek" which is personally one of my favorite episodes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I liked matt in season 5 and his acting is brilliant in season 6 but the storyline in season 6 is um...
> 
> *thinks of way to word it*
> 
> ...



I wish we could be rid of the Rose bullshit, there was some list compiled of important women in sci-fi and they actually put Rose above Sarah Jane...that should never happen. 



Platinum said:


> Season one had "Dalek" which is personally one of my favorite episodes.



Really didn't like that episode. The only bright spot in season one for me was the Moffat entry. And even that was quickly ruined by the second part.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I wish we could be rid of the Rose bullshit, there was some list compiled of important women in sci-fi and they actually put Rose above Sarah Jane...that should never happen.



Don't even talk about it. 

I can understand a lot of the younger fans started on nuwho but a lot think because they started there they don't have to watch the older series (mainly because of the quality of production) but they forget, the older series provides LOADS of information about the setting, the doctor's past and other such stuff. 

I mean, they're missing all his awesome incarnations of him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Don't even talk about it.
> 
> I can understand a lot of the younger fans started on nuwho but a lot think because they started there they don't have to watch the older series (mainly because of the quality of production) but they forget, the older series provides LOADS of information about the setting, the doctor's past and other such stuff.
> 
> I mean, they're missing all his awesome incarnations of him.



I won't watch old Who, but if we had to live through Rose for longer than the beginning of the show I would have quit probably. She was just terrible to me and even though they're giving Amy a third season I don't find her as annoying because she treats the Doctor more like she's his kid sister or best friend than she does like she's some spoiled child having and affair with and older man while being insecure about it.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2011)

I never really got why so many people are so crazy over Rose.

She really isn't that great.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I never really got why so many people are so crazy over Rose.
> 
> She really isn't that great.



She's not great at all, she's not even that pretty or smart and the only special thing about her happened near the end of Season 1. After that she was just there pinning over the Doctor and subjecting us to her annoying mother.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 8, 2011)

Downloading Series 1. The site I use often has 1-4, so I should be good for a while.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## emROARS (Aug 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I won't watch old Who, but if we had to live through Rose for longer than the beginning of the show I would have quit probably. She was just terrible to me and even though they're giving Amy a third season I don't find her as annoying because she treats the Doctor more like she's his kid sister or best friend than she does like she's some spoiled child having and affair with and older man while being insecure about it.



I was forced to watch by my parents *sigh*

What I meant was that the nuwho fans who refuse or ignore the old series.

and that is true about amy I do agree however the writers are interweaving her life with the doctor a lot more tightly than I want it to be really. Most of that has to do with River and being half time lord (which I still do NOT understand) it then means that when amy does go she'll be a 'pedestal' all other companions after her are compared to which irritates me so much.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 8, 2011)

As long as they've stopped having companions pine over him for seasons on end, I'll be happy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I was forced to watch by my parents *sigh*
> 
> What I meant was that the nuwho fans who refuse or ignore the old series.
> 
> and that is true about amy I do agree however the writers are interweaving her life with the doctor a lot more tightly than I want it to be really. Most of that has to do with River and being half time lord (which I still do NOT understand) it then means that when amy does go she'll be a 'pedestal' all other companions after her are compared to which irritates me so much.



Well you have to realize that she was getting bathed in time vortex energy for much of her time in the womb, and both her parents were bathed in it too so that could have effected her greatly. 


Remember when we saw the screen blinking "positive" and "negative" for pregnancy? I think that was either because of the vortex energy in the baby OR because we were seeing the transmission of the baby's life signs through the Flesh Amy.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 8, 2011)

I understand the mechanics behind it although I always thought the positive/negative was more 'which time period is she in?'

However she would be born a gallifreyan, not a time lord.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2011)

Maybe the Silence gave her regeneration cycles? They could technically be on Gallifrey.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 8, 2011)

maybe they gave her regeneration cycles but she would need to have a rassilon impermiture to become a time lord, meaning she would need her own TARDIS.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 8, 2011)

So I reached the end of series 5. Maybe I'm dumb, or I missed something, both of which is very likely since it's 2AM, but why is the TADIS there, at the end (wedding)? I thought it exploded? How was it restored?

//HbS


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2011)

they reset the universe so its like none of that happened


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 8, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I was forced to watch by my parents *sigh*
> 
> What I meant was that the nuwho fans who refuse or ignore the old series.
> 
> and that is true about amy I do agree however the writers are interweaving her life with the doctor a lot more tightly than I want it to be really. Most of that has to do with River and being half time lord (which I still do NOT understand) it then means that when amy does go she'll be a 'pedestal' all other companions after her are compared to which irritates me so much.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well you have to realize that she was getting bathed in time vortex energy for much of her time in the womb, and both her parents were bathed in it too so that could have effected her greatly.
> 
> 
> Remember when we saw the screen blinking "positive" and "negative" for pregnancy? I think that was either because of the vortex energy in the baby OR because we were seeing the transmission of the baby's life signs through the Flesh Amy.





emROARS said:


> I understand the mechanics behind it although I always thought the positive/negative was more 'which time period is she in?'
> 
> However she would be born a gallifreyan, not a time lord.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Maybe the Silence gave her regeneration cycles? They could technically be on Gallifrey.





emROARS said:


> maybe they gave her regeneration cycles but she would need to have a rassilon impermiture to become a time lord, meaning she would need her own TARDIS.



River is a human Time Lord (well, Lady). She is a human who was bathed in the energy of the time vortex, which gave her the potential to be a Time Lord (Lady), and then scientists experimented on her to complete the process. Who knows how the Silence ended up with her but I don't think that they were responsible for her Time Ladyness.

The positive/ negative thing was because Amy was stuck in The Flesh, no other reason far as I can tell.



Hunted by sister said:


> So I reached the end of series 5. Maybe I'm dumb, or I missed something, both of which is very likely since it's 2AM, but why is the TADIS there, at the end (wedding)? I thought it exploded? How was it restored?
> 
> //HbS



Amy wished it back into existence.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 8, 2011)

That's it? Oh. But they all rememer... oh well. Onto series 6. Gotta start Jane's Adventures and Torchwood.

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I never really got why so many people are so crazy over Rose.
> 
> She really isn't that great.


Because she's awesome <3


----------



## emROARS (Aug 8, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> River is a human Time Lord (well, Lady). She is a human who was bathed in the energy of the time vortex, which gave her the potential to be a Time Lord (Lady), and then scientists experimented on her to complete the process. Who knows how the Silence ended up with her but I don't think that they were responsible for her Time Ladyness.
> 
> The positive/ negative thing was because Amy was stuck in The Flesh, no other reason far as I can tell.
> 
> Amy wished it back into existence.



Where's the proof that they experimented with her? And if she was bathed in time energy why haven't any of his companions changed? Sure the argument could be that she was still a fetus but everyone is evolving, changing at every nanosecond. It has nothing to do whether she was in a womb or not and ANYWAY wasn't amy away from the TARDIS though most of the pregnancy? 

And how many times do I need to say it? Consistent canon stated you need to complete the rasslion impermiture to safely travel through time if you haven't had you biodata changed. 

I can understand her being half gallifreyan but half time lord? No. 


*Spoiler*: _nerd info explained_ 



Technically speaking only Gallifreyans who have a Time Travel Capsule can hold the title of Time Lord.

Sentients who time travel are thought to have Temporally Active Biodata, because they have the power to chronoform themselves.  This means that they truely have free will aka. able to remember all changed in a time stream while any other person would forget a change. All stable forms of time travel require re-writing of the traveler?s biodata. Time travel makes sentients vunerable to the influence of poweful transtemporal beings who exist outside of linear time.  These beings will try to force the time traveler to become their agent/servent.  *It is for this reason any species that wants to become a stable, time-active race must change itself into another species.  Gallifreyans who attend the Academies have their Biodata modified (especially their DNA) by anointing them with Time Energies from the Eye of Harmony while they are still Initiates. This alters the Initiate's DNA, creating the symbiotic nucleatides, a fourth helix of DNA, and the other capabilites making the Gallifreyan a Time Lord. *

All Time Lords have Symbiotic Atomic Nuclei which is needed to 'prime' a Time Travel Capsules, form a quasi-symbiotic link with the Capsule, and to prevent the Capsule from molecularly detabilizing in the Vortex.  This self-regenerating genetic link in known as the* Rassilon Imprimature*.  They serve a similar function with Time Rings and other transtemporal technology.  The atomic nuclei serves as a genetic key to the Vortex.  It holds the Dematerilializtion Codes nessecary to create a Molecular Stabilisation System.  Without this system a Capsule would be destroyed by the Vortex after several hundred years. Some believe a TARDIS provides a sense of companionship for a Time Lord in much the same way that a husband or wife does for their spouse. The Nuclei might be located in a Time Lord's hearts. The Symbiotic Nuclei cannot be removed from a Time Lord without killing them. They can be permanently deactivated by the right type of mutagen.  Such a deactivation would eliminate a Time Lord's powers and his abbility to regenerate.  

The modification causes them to grow a "time brain" (probably connected to the temporal lobes) under the frontal lobes of their brains making them time sensitive and giving them resistance to chrono-instability.  An organ in their hypothalamus allows Time Lords to perceive the higher dimensions by reciting the right equations.  The abnormalites of a Time Lord's brain show clearly in an X-ray.  In all Time Lords have 27 different senses and all but the first five are related to time. 

Depite these senses a Time Lord's understanding of the 4th dimension is mathematical and not instictual.  This link ensures the Time Lords survial and "integrity" while they travel the Universe. 

*While a Triple Helix of DNA is nessecary for a Gallifreyan's regneration a Time Lord's DNA has quadruple helix. The fourth helix is a "fast line" which extends (via a TARDIS) into the fourth dimension and maps the Time Lord into the Space-Time Vortex (the fifth dimension) with Block-Transfer Numbers.  Because of this, the Vortex is an integral part of Time Lord biology and culture.  Once linked to the heart of space time their TARDISes give them access to the Power of Creation and they are capable of changing their time state by thinking the right Block-Transfer Time Equation allowing them to interact with the deep-level process of the Fourth Dimension.  This the greatest of the Time Lord powers and might be related to Quantum Mnemonics or Omega's power of Psychosynthesis.*  The power held by a single Time Lord is limited by both the age (or possibly experiance) of the Time Lord, the moral code of the Time Lord, and by the total number of Time Lords in existance at that point.




A human is incapable to being one because they arn't the correct species. You may think they're similar but they're not.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't ever argue with Emmy about Time Lord History and Culture...that shits her major.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2011)

Dr Who is serious business


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 9, 2011)

Time Lords don't have nipples.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2011)

I saw it more like River is the first step in the evolution of a full time lord, like river isn't the same entirely as The Doctor or the others, but a few generations down the line they'll be fully in the same species.  But this is just speculation

edit: oh hey CTK is back in this thread


----------



## emROARS (Aug 9, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Don't ever argue with Emmy about Time Lord History and Culture...that shits her major.



I got this. 



Parallax said:


> Dr Who is serious business








Castiel said:


> I saw it more like River is the first step in the evolution of a full time lord, like river isn't the same entirely as The Doctor or the others, but a few generations down the line they'll be fully in the same species.  But this is just speculation
> 
> edit: oh hey CTK is back in this thread



I can see her being a different time sensitive species to a human because of the time energy but a Gallifreyan? Nope.

And a few generations? Time Lords were created by Omega when he gave the ability to travel through space and time. Gallifreyans themselves have been in existence since the beginning of time. The only species that could be as old as Gallifreyans are the Chronovores but they're extinct because of the Time War. 

I also don't understand how she can completely control the TARDIS, then again she mostly likely has been unconsciously allowed to be The Doctor. If he didn't want her to fly her then River wouldn't be allowed to.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 9, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Where's the proof that they experimented with her?



Well, the eyepatch lady did say that they encouraged the time lord strain her DNA didn't she? I seem to remember her outright saying the made the time lord part more dominant. The phrase "Human+" was bandied around, suggesting it's not quite half and half.

Not that I really understand a lot of the stuff you put in the spoiler tag.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 9, 2011)

I need to rewatch season 6-1


----------



## emROARS (Aug 9, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Well, the eyepatch lady did say that they encouraged the time lord strain her DNA didn't she? I seem to remember her outright saying the made the time lord part more dominant. The phrase "Human+" was bandied around, suggesting it's not quite half and half.
> 
> Not that I really understand a lot of the stuff you put in the spoiler tag.



If it's human plus then it's still not time lord, just an evolution step in humans which can possible but still has nothing to do with her being a time lord like for example Jenny.

I might be swayed if they got hold of the Doctor's DNA but then again their relationship would be even weirder. 

And i'm not having a go at you, i'm just having a go at the staffs inconsistency.

And I did go overboard with the info, but that's stuff i've accumulative since I was around 10.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 9, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Where's the proof that they experimented with her? And if she was bathed in time energy why haven't any of his companions changed? Sure the argument could be that she was still a fetus but everyone is evolving, changing at every nanosecond. It has nothing to do whether she was in a womb or not and ANYWAY wasn't amy away from the TARDIS though most of the pregnancy?
> 
> And how many times do I need to say it? Consistent canon stated you need to complete the rasslion impermiture to safely travel through time if you haven't had you biodata changed.
> 
> ...





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Don't ever argue with Emmy about Time Lord History and Culture...that shits her major.



So I see.

As has been said, that eyepatch woman (whatever her name is) said that they had been experimenting on her, and I think another character brought it up. I know that _someone_ said it- The Doctor was complaining that just because the baby was concieved (yes, conceived- thats what makes her different from Amy and the others) in the TARDIS and was bathed in the energy of the vortex doesn't mean that she should be a Time Lord, and someone explained that she had been experimented on to make her evolve faster. 

The whole "human Time Lord" thing or whatever I think you are worrying too much about. It sounds to me like its just a label, to distinguish her from your average Gallifreyan born Time Lord. It doesn't mean she is genetically different.

And as for the consistent canon bit...this is _Doctor Who._ The canon changes all the time. That episode alone had things like the Doctor being the origin of the word "doctor" and the Doctor saying that Gallifreyans took millions of years to evolve into Time Lords, neither of which matches established canon.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 9, 2011)

emROARS said:


> If it's human plus then it's still not time lord, just an evolution step in humans which can possible but still has nothing to do with her being a time lord like for example Jenny.
> 
> I might be swayed if they got hold of the Doctor's DNA but then again their relationship would be even weirder.
> 
> ...



I know you weren't having a go, and I wasn't even disagreeing with most of what you said - that's what I meant when I said I didn't fully understand it. It doesn't makes sense to me that River would be fully half TL, more like a human with enhanced TL characteristics.

That said, I doubt that the older series was any more consistent - much of that information, I imagine, came from the laws the series were making up as they went along much of the time, and from the novels which are of questionable canonicity. Considering the sheer range of writers, editors and producers to work on the show, I can only imagine that the new show is more consistent than the old, internally at least.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvRkJzVQBP0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## emROARS (Aug 9, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> So I see.
> 
> As has been said, that eyepatch woman (whatever her name is) said that they had been experimenting on her, and I think another character brought it up. I know that _someone_ said it- The Doctor was complaining that just because the baby was concieved (yes, conceived- thats what makes her different from Amy and the others) in the TARDIS and was bathed in the energy of the vortex doesn't mean that she should be a Time Lord, and someone explained that she had been experimented on to make her evolve faster.
> 
> ...



Maybe I am worrying too much about it. To me it seems like an excuse to make her seem special. 

And I know. I just wallow it in my own misery. XD



Tyrael said:


> I know you weren't having a go, and I wasn't even disagreeing with most of what you said - that's what I meant when I said I didn't fully understand it. It doesn't makes sense to me that River would be fully half TL, more like a human with enhanced TL characteristics.
> 
> That said, I doubt that the older series was any more consistent - much of that information, I imagine, came from the laws the series were making up as they went along much of the time, and from the novels which are of questionable canonicity. Considering the sheer range of writers, editors and producers to work on the show, I can only imagine that the new show is more consistent than the old, internally at least.



Yeah I usually gain all available information and come to a conclusion about it.

I hate being indecisive about information. I bet it's just me being annoyed about having to wait all summer.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 9, 2011)

I really hope we get the rise of a second TL society out of this - the idea of the Doctor being a relic of the old society only to find out a new, young one has so much potential. Not gonna happen, but would be cool.


----------



## Shade (Aug 9, 2011)

I can't remember the exact quotation but I think Moffat's said something about the canon of a show like DW being really malleable due to the wibbly wobbly nature of time.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 9, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> I really hope we get the rise of a second TL society out of this - the idea of the Doctor being a relic of the old society only to find out a new, young one has so much potential. Not gonna happen, but would be cool.


Why does no one ever remember Jenny?! 


Except emROARS.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Why does no one ever remember Jenny?!
> 
> 
> Except emROARS.


I remember. I'm always wondering when she'll resurface.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 9, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Why does no one ever remember Jenny?!
> 
> 
> Except emROARS.



Everyone remember's Jenny...that episode was just on tv the other day.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 9, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Why does no one ever remember Jenny?!
> 
> 
> Except emROARS.



Jenny was logically explained. That's why she's 'forgettable'

<3


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2011)

Jenny is basically a chekov's gun waiting to happen.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Jenny is basically a chekov's gun waiting to happen.



Why you say? 

Jenny...that's why!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2011)

I liked how Moffat was the one who convinced them to not kill off Jenny and then when asked about Jenny he legitimately forgot about her 



> I can see her being a different time sensitive species to a human because of the time energy but a Gallifreyan? Nope.
> 
> And a few generations? Time Lords were created by Omega when he gave the ability to travel through space and time. Gallifreyans themselves have been in existence since the beginning of time. The only species that could be as old as Gallifreyans are the Chronovores but they're extinct because of the Time War.


Again this was something I came up with in like 2 minutes after watching the episode.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 10, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Why does no one ever remember Jenny?!
> 
> 
> Except emROARS.



Actually, after the little girl was revealed to be regenerating my first thought was that she might be Jenny. Interesting thought, but rather off the mark.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 10, 2011)

I was about to complain that the new series don't really touch the subject of The Doctor being well known to important and feared by the bad ones all over the universe, but I've reached episode 7 of series 6 and now this army and the scene of him "making a point" seems appropriate.

edit: yeah, this episode did a good job of it, just like Pandorica, even though the outcome was what it was. A little mindfuck at the end, too.

Though we still don't get the cold rage we got in "The Family of Blood".

Gotta love the reptile swordslady. Hope to see more.

//HbS


----------



## illmatic (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## emROARS (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Actually, after the little girl was revealed to be regenerating my first thought was that she might be Jenny. Interesting thought, but rather off the mark.



Doubt it would be Jenny since she's basically a clone. 

I'd like to see Jenny again though.




Castiel said:


> I liked how Moffat was the one who convinced them to not kill off Jenny and then when asked about Jenny he legitimately forgot about her
> 
> Again this was something I came up with in like 2 minutes after watching the episode.



Glad i'm not the only one then.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2011)

I want Jenny to come back. NOAW!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

This is now the "We Want Jenny Back" thread.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 11, 2011)

I want Jenny back. She was cute.

The reptile swordslady. In episode 7, when Marines retreat, what the fuck does she say? "My friend, you have never ..." never what?

//HbS


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 11, 2011)

hey guys

i am sure most of you have seen it, but posting it again for awesomeness

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RJvKPt1qGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2011)

> I want Jenny back. She was cute.


David Tennant thought so too

*rimshot*


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 11, 2011)

Castiel said:


> David Tennant thought so too
> 
> *rimshot*


Doctor's daughter who played a Doctor's daughter and gave birth to a Doctor's daughter? Did I understand that correctly? 

Why is he not wearing a fez anymore  and a mop. That'd be great

//HbS


----------



## illmatic (Aug 11, 2011)

> The first Monday in September is the Labor Day holiday here in the U.S. The thinking is that many people will be traveling or doing something other than watching TV that weekend. If BBC America follows its usual trend, normal broadcasting will be disrupted that weekend, such as for movie marathons or the like.
> 
> They did that the 4th of July weekend, preempting the Doctor Who episode that aired that Saturday in Britain. As a result, the BBC America & BBC broadcasts were out of sync for several weeks. I know I avoided coming to this group for those weeks to keep from reading spoilers.
> 
> ...



A actual somewhat logical reason for why BBCA might get the episode first.



> The license fee is ?12... Something or other. ?12.47 I THINK, but don't quote me on it.



UK people pay $20 a month for this one license fee for the channel Doctor Who airs on? I think that's even more then HBO (True Blood, Game of Thrones, etc) a month. HBO used as a example as both mostly lack interruptions for advertising commercials during the airing of its programming.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 12, 2011)

illmatic said:


> A actual logical reason for why BBCA might get the episode first.
> 
> 
> 
> UK people pay $20 a month for this one license fee for the channel Doctor Who airs on? I think that's even more then HBO (True Blood, Game of Thrones, etc) a month. HBO used as a example as both mostly lack interruptions for advertising commercials during the airing of its programming.



Lol no. Doctor Who airs on BBC 1 which is what EVERYONE has. 

You don't pay for it.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 12, 2011)

oh. Well thanks, that cleared up that misunderstanding.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 12, 2011)

Isn't there like a tax on every cable subscriber in the UK to fund the BBC?


----------



## emROARS (Aug 12, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Isn't there like a tax on every cable subscriber in the UK to fund the BBC?



That's just the TV licence in general and everyone pays for that regardless if you have Sky, Freeview, Virgin etc.etc. *shrug*


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 12, 2011)

Meanwhile, the Doctor.



Is learning new dance moves. I hope to God that's a scene from an episode 

//HbS


----------



## illmatic (Aug 12, 2011)

Available Monday: The Prequel to Let's Kill Hitler! ~ BBC



> The Prequel to Let's Kill Hitler will be released on Monday and available exclusively from this site.
> 
> But stand-by for something that's different to the previous Prequels! This one bridges episodes 7 and 8 and reveals a little about how the Doctor and Amy are feeling following the events of A Good Man Goes to War.
> 
> ...



Its probably region locked for those outside the UK so maybe BBCA will air it during one of its Doctor Who specials


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 13, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Doctor's daughter who played a Doctor's daughter and gave birth to a Doctor's daughter? Did I understand that correctly?
> 
> Why is he not wearing a fez anymore  and a mop. That'd be great
> 
> //HbS



Like the quote.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 14, 2011)

Can't wait.

//HbS


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 14, 2011)

It's so clooose


----------



## illmatic (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

The countdown begins.

So close and yet so far away.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 15, 2011)

The wait! Oh the wait! 

I need my DW fix soon, or ill explode!


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## illmatic (Aug 15, 2011)

> Crammed into the 45 minutes are so many details, so much storytelling and so much interesting material, that inevitably we have to veer on the side of caution, for fear of spoiling the episode. That need for caution kicks in so early in the episode, that it’s best we tell you as little as possible, story-wise at least, about it.
> 
> This is Steven Moffat on fire, with comfortably one of his funniest Doctor Who scripts yet. Certainly the audience we watched it with were guffawing loudly, and rightly so. The dialogue is sharp, fast, snappy, and delivered with skill and experience by the cast.
> 
> ...


Read More - _link_


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 15, 2011)

Damit, I was able to be patient so far but how am I supposed to do that now?


----------



## arc (Aug 16, 2011)

And I can't watch it cause I'm in China 

Time travel is illegal in China

wry


----------



## Shade (Aug 16, 2011)

Wait, is it Aug 25th for BBC America or for normal BBC too? I'll be in the UK on the 27th and watching DW in the UK is on my list of essential things to do while there.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 16, 2011)

UK Saturday Aug 27th.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 16, 2011)

//HbS


----------



## Eternity (Aug 16, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



So true!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd actually rather be told I'm loved.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 16, 2011)

Pez-Key Humbug said:


> I'd actually rather be told I'm loved.



Me too.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 16, 2011)

Pez-Key Humbug said:


> I'd actually rather be told I'm loved.


By the Doctor?  if you make a combo of these two options, it's 6 words...

By the way. Doctor destroyed Harriet Jones' government with 6 words. Those words weren't "Don't you think she looks tired?" - it was "Yes, we know who you are" 

//HbS


----------



## Velocity (Aug 16, 2011)

Wait, isn't it airing in both the UK and America on the 27th?


----------



## Kanali (Aug 16, 2011)

Winny said:


> Wait, isn't it airing in both the UK and America on the 27th?



Yes it is. BBC confirmed


----------



## illmatic (Aug 16, 2011)

BBC trolling its audience 

They could of announced the air date with the prequel.


----------



## Burke (Aug 16, 2011)

This guy going for a third season? 
Do you think they will keep with the trend of making the doctor younger?
Are we ready for a 10 year old doctor?


----------



## illmatic (Aug 16, 2011)

Ten year old River as the new Doctor


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm actually waiting for a female Doctor. Wouldn't that be a blast.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 16, 2011)

Pez-Key Humbug said:


> I'm actually waiting for a female Doctor. Wouldn't that be a blast.


Ginger would be better. 


OH SHI-
Amy Pond for 12th Doctor!


----------



## Corran (Aug 16, 2011)

Pez-Key Humbug said:


> I'm actually waiting for a female Doctor. Wouldn't that be a blast.



I really want a female Doctor too, and a male companion  It would be such an awesome change up.
Reminds me of that sketch with Rowan Atkinson playing the Doctor that Moffat wrote a while back and he does regenerate in to a woman


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 17, 2011)

N??ps said:


> This guy going for a third season?
> Do you think they will keep with the trend of making the doctor younger?
> Are we ready for a 10 year old doctor?



Matt Smith is *MY DOCTOR*.

I can't believe a Who thread exists on NF and it took me this long to find it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 17, 2011)

The last scene of Doctor Who will be him regenerating into a ginger. He'll look into a mirror, fistpump, "YES!" *black scren*

//HbS


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 17, 2011)

Corran said:


> I really want a female Doctor too, and a male companion  It would be such an awesome change up.


The dude falls in love with her and one day hears the words no one every wants to hear: "I used to be a man"


----------



## illmatic (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 18, 2011)

[sp] Somebody shot Tardis?![/sp]


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 18, 2011)

Not SEXY!!!!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 18, 2011)

I already love those jellyfish robots.


----------



## Vault (Aug 18, 2011)

He memorized every room in the universe .


----------



## emROARS (Aug 18, 2011)

illmatic said:


>



THAT looks better.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 18, 2011)

Please remain calm while you life is terminated. Please cooperate in your officially sanctioned termination. It is normal to experience fear during your incineration.

HA HA

//HbS


----------



## Eternity (Aug 18, 2011)

They hate us I tell you, they hate us all! 

Why would they else tease us like this?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2011)

I can't bother to watch the teasers, the 27th couldn't be coming any slower.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Corran (Aug 18, 2011)

I like the Doctor's new coat


----------



## Hawk (Aug 19, 2011)

illmatic said:


>



So epic  

The 27th needs to come already


----------



## Eternity (Aug 19, 2011)

The 27th need to have been here yesterday!


----------



## Hawk (Aug 19, 2011)

Eternity said:


> The 27th need to have been here yesterday!



Rather today so I can watch the new episode now


----------



## Eternity (Aug 19, 2011)

Let's travel to the future and watch the entire series


----------



## Hawk (Aug 19, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Let's travel to the future and watch the entire series



Watching all of the epicness in one go would make our minds explode though. 

Oh fuck it it's the Doctor definitely worth it


----------



## Eternity (Aug 19, 2011)

I would rahter die of the doctors epicness then most things


----------



## Hawk (Aug 19, 2011)

Dying in battle alongside the doctor? 

Oh god that would be so awesome


----------



## EscapePod (Aug 19, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> Dying in battle alongside the doctor?
> 
> Oh god that would be so awesome



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1FV4dsQGLc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## illmatic (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 19, 2011)

saw this show when the hero was a guy with glasses with a black chick as his sidekick. a few of the episodes were pretty cool.

new guy looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) though.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Hawk (Aug 19, 2011)

emROARS said:


> His time will run out?
> 
> Oh for god sake. NO IT WON'T BECAUSE HE'S BACK NEXT SEASON


Ikr? They've confirmed a new season and yet his time's up  
They better not harm the doctor 


cbark42 said:


> saw this show when the hero was a guy with glasses with a black chick as his sidekick. a few of the episodes were pretty cool.
> 
> new guy looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) though.



I like Matt Smith, he brought a really unique and interesting feel to the series. 
My favorite was David Tennant, but Matt is still doing one hell of a job as the doctor.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 19, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> I like Matt Smith, he brought a really unique and interesting feel to the series.
> My favorite was David Tennant, but Matt is still doing one hell of a job as the doctor.


Ive only seen the David Tennant doctor so hes the only thing i can compare the new guy to.
I thought Tennant was an incredible lead. Matt's just too hyper and faggish looking for me.

i might just need to watch more of his episodes though.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 19, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> Ive only seen the David Tennant doctor so hes the only thing i can compare the new guy to.
> I thought Tennant was an incredible lead. Matt's just too hyper and faggish looking for me.
> 
> i might just need to watch more of his episodes though.



I started with the 9th Doctor,  Christopher Eccleston. He was somewhat more intelligent then the others he had an interesting style, he was more serious but when he really wanted to he was just hilarious. After David came I was more into DW, the episodes took on a whole new level of awesomeness. 

The thing about Matt Smith and the 5 and 6th season is they have all that and more in a way. The mysterious aspect is on a whole new level, the aliens he fights are either incredibly odd,powerful,mysterious or just awesome. 

And Matt Smith has had some of the most epic lines and moments in DW history (at least from what I've watched)


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 19, 2011)

^wanna recommend some episodes.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 19, 2011)

All of them. 
I'd suggest even starting with Eccleston's Doctor.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 19, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> ^wanna recommend some episodes.



Sure  

"The Time of Angels"
"Flesh and Stone"
"The Pandorica Opens"
"The Big Bang"

These four episodes stood out among the rest in season 5, filled with epicness and greatness. 

In season 6. 

"The Impossible Astronaut"
"Day of the Moon"

The first two episodes were great for a certain reason, but I won't say what it is to spoil. In any case I'd recommend watching them  

"The Doctor's Wife"	
Really emotional episode, it brought some interesting emotions to the doctor's side. 

"The Rebel Flesh"
"The Almost People"
"A Good Man Goes to War"

First two are 2parters, not that interesting but I enjoyed the creatures in it and it brought forth and interesting conclusion at the end. 

And "A Good Man Goes to War" is a must watch episode. The epicness in it will only be rivaled with the new episodes 

And what Dragonus said


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 19, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> All of them.
> I'd suggest even starting with Eccleston's Doctor.





Gooba Moon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks. its gonna take a while though 


> And what Dragonus said


----------



## Hawk (Aug 19, 2011)

It's worth watching all of them if you're a true fan  
And it only took me two days to re-watch the entire 5th and all the episodes that are out in the 6th season.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 19, 2011)

S5 & S6A is around 14 - 15 hours of material.

19 episodes 
approximate 45min per episode


----------



## Hawk (Aug 19, 2011)

illmatic said:


> S5 & S6A is around 14 - 15 hours of material.



I can't watch all day  

Even if I'd love to


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 19, 2011)

Starting in Series 5 is a mistake. 

cbark42 would miss out on really good episodes, like "Blink", "Silence in the Library" and "Forest of the Dead", and "Midnight", and on the awesome ginger companion Donna.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 19, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Starting in Series 5 is a mistake.
> 
> Gooba Moon would miss out on really good episodes, like "Blink", "Silence in the Library" and "Forest of the Dead", and "Midnight", and on the awesome ginger companion Donna.



How would I miss out on them?  

I said I re-watched 5 and 6 not that I started it.  

I've watched from the 9th doctor, I should check out the early doctors when I have more time, but for now I'll just keep re-watching from the 9th,10th and 11th doctors


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 19, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> How would I miss out on them?


Hup, messed up on names. Too many darned tabs open.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 19, 2011)

Ah, lol. Well then I agree, watching all the DW epicness is highly recommended. And skipping episodes ruins that connection that the episodes have. 

Like something insignificant that happens once leads to something much much more. 
That's why The Doctor is unrivaled in making fans mindgasm from epicness


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 20, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Starting in Series 5 is a mistake.
> 
> cbark42 would miss out on really good episodes, like "Blink", "Silence in the Library" and "Forest of the Dead", and "Midnight", and on the awesome ginger companion Donna.



Ive seen all of those except _Blink_ and ive already gotten plenty of donna.


since you guys are big doctor who fans, ive got a question. torchwood. apparently its a spin off of doctor who. is it worth watching?


----------



## Hawk (Aug 20, 2011)

I'd recommend anything related to Doctor Who, especially the spin-offs 
/biased 

If you have time, why not watch it?


----------



## emROARS (Aug 20, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> Ive only seen the David Tennant doctor so hes the only thing i can compare the new guy to.
> I thought Tennant was an incredible lead. Matt's just too hyper and faggish looking for me.
> 
> i might just need to watch more of his episodes though.



NO ONE BEATS EIGHT AND FOUR

NOOOOOO OOONNNNEEEE



Dragonus Nesha said:


> Starting in Series 5 is a mistake.
> 
> cbark42 would miss out on really good episodes, like "Blink", "Silence in the Library" and "Forest of the Dead", and "Midnight", and on the awesome ginger companion Donna.




UHHHH....

WHAT ABOUT FOUR. ;_;

You've missed out LOADS of canon lore LOADS

AS WELL AS THE AWESOME ROMANA

ROMANA X DOCTOR CANON


----------



## Hawk (Aug 20, 2011)

emROARS said:


> NO ONE BEATS EIGHT AND FOUR
> 
> NOOOOOO OOONNNNEEEE



Really? 

Then I really need to watch them soon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> Ive seen all of those except _Blink_ and ive already gotten plenty of donna.
> 
> 
> since you guys are big doctor who fans, ive got a question. torchwood. apparently its a spin off of doctor who. is it worth watching?



Donna's only in 14 episodes and one special, there's not even plenty of her. 


Contrast that against two seasons of Rose (which was basically three seasons too many), three seasons of Amy, one season of Martha, but Martha came back on Torchwood, and in episodes in the fourth season for a while


----------



## emROARS (Aug 20, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> Really?
> 
> Then I really need to watch them soon.



Four basically is what EVERY doctor strives to be but fails.

and Eight was alive during the war, he's mostly in audio stories, comics and the movie. 

retro is AMAZING


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2011)

Eight has very little material to work with though, I've never seen the film but I mean that's what spawned him. 

Not really able to watch much old Who, it suffers from a lot of the issues older shows had.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 20, 2011)

but eight is amazing when you listen to the audio stories.

and I agree but there's a certain...oh I dunno. I love the retroyness it has I guess.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 20, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Four basically is what EVERY doctor strives to be but fails.
> 
> and Eight was alive during the war, he's mostly in audio stories, comics and the movie.
> 
> retro is AMAZING


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 20, 2011)

emROARS said:


> NO ONE BEATS EIGHT AND FOUR
> 
> NOOOOOO OOONNNNEEEE



except 10. i cant really watch old shows like that





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Donna's in 14 episodes and one special





> there's not plenty of her.


does not compute


----------



## emROARS (Aug 20, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> except 10. i cant really watch old shows like that



10 was too human-like and they made him angst. fail.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2011)

emROARS said:


> 10 was too human-like and they made him angst. fail.



Yeah the more I look back at Ten the harder it is for me to take it seriously as the Doctor.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 20, 2011)

Why are you hating on Rose, CTK? She was way better than Martha 

//HbS


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Why are you hating on Rose, CTK? She was way better than Martha
> 
> //HbS



Martha was better in every way, smarter, more useful, better looking and the only downfall that Martha had was that she was treated like a rebound after Rose, despite the fact that Rose is very unimpressive when compared to any of the other companions. Rose absorbed the Time Vortex? Romana was smarter than the Doctor. Amy had the universe flowing through her head and recreated the Doctor...Donna went through all of that shit at the end of Season 4...Martha spent years walking the Earth following an order from the Doctor in hope and trust that she would succeed and he would be able to deliver them from the Master...all of those things show more power in the actual characters than Rose siphoning the TARDIS out when we know the TARDIS was basically controlling her (because it was basically the same thing that happened to Idris)


Anyone who thinks Rose was something impressive and special needs to get a serious reality check. Everyone after Rose was more impressive than her, especially Donna.  Even the fucking show says as much. "Death for the most beloved companion" and it was talking about Donna--the words of the Dalek who flew into the Time Vortex himself.


The show was written like some childish high school romance for the first two seasons, just another problem with the RTD years. The guy is just the inferior writer. And in a truly fan service wank way to handle it Rose gets her own special copy of the Doctor at the end of season 4 and her own universe to go to with him so she can live happily ever after. Face it she was just a badly penned Mary Sue.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 20, 2011)

Whoa, that was long. I agree about Donna, but not Martha. 

//HbS


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Whoa, that was long. I agree about Donna, but not Martha.
> 
> //HbS



K9 is better than Rose. And if you replace Rose with K9 digitally...all of her episodes get sexier.


----------



## Kanali (Aug 20, 2011)

I loved Rose, only problem was they made 10 angst over her for 2 seasons  They shouldn't have brought her back after Doomsday, it kind of cheapened her character imo.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2011)

Kanali said:


> I loved Rose, only problem was they made 10 angst over her for 2 seasons  They shouldn't have brought her back after Doomsday, it kind of cheapened her character imo.



Not sure if its the case, but a lot of things like that are due to fan reaction. I mean you have so many mediums in which a creator can see what the fans think and want these days and it seems that more often than not, the fans are stupid and terrible at deciding things. 


If you want proof, take a trip over to Fan Fiction.net and read the pile of Rose and Ten fan fiction...when you've returned from having your stomach pumped because of inevitable attempt to drink yourself to death you'll know better than to listen to the fans. 


Really if you look at the old Doctor, he never pined over Companions that I can ever remember and some of them he bolted without saying bye.


----------



## Kanali (Aug 20, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not sure if its the case, but a lot of things like that are due to fan reaction. I mean you have so many mediums in which a creator can see what the fans think and want these days and it seems that more often than not, the fans are stupid and terrible at deciding things.
> 
> 
> If you want proof, take a trip over to Fan Fiction.net and read the pile of Rose and Ten fan fiction...when you've returned from having your stomach pumped because of inevitable attempt to drink yourself to death you'll know better than to listen to the fans.
> ...



He was never portrayed as being in love with any of the old companions though which explains why 10 was so hung up on her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2011)

Kanali said:


> He was never portrayed as being in love with any of the old companions though which explains why 10 was so hung up on her.



Remember the Doctor had a wife and kids and a granddaughter, so its not like he was completely expected to hook up with them. And Eight kissed the girl in the movie. 


The thing is the Doctor is just too human in season 2-4 and in season 1 he's so angry that it seems that he's never not angry and when you finally see him not angry its scary.


----------



## Kanali (Aug 20, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Remember the Doctor had a wife and kids and a granddaughter, so its not like he was completely expected to hook up with them. And Eight kissed the girl in the movie.
> 
> 
> *The thing is the Doctor is just too human in season 2-4* and in season 1 he's so angry that it seems that he's never not angry and when you finally see him not angry its scary.



I agree, which is why I love Matt Smith as the Eleventh Doctor. You really get the feeling that he's an alien


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2011)

Matt Smith looks alien.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 20, 2011)

Kanali said:


> I loved Rose, only problem was they made 10 angst over her for 2 seasons  They shouldn't have brought her back after Doomsday, it kind of cheapened her character imo.


True. And wtf was up with the oversized gun?

Though I didn't mind the flashes of her on the screens and TVs in random places and episodes. It was kinda freaky.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If you want proof, take a trip over to Fan Fiction.net and read the pile of Rose and Ten fan fiction...when you've returned from having your stomach pumped because of inevitable attempt to drink yourself to death you'll know better than to listen to the fans.


For the love of God don't go to Fanfiction.net , if you value your life!


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The thing is the Doctor is just too human in season 2-4 and in season 1 he's so angry that it seems that he's never not angry and when you finally see him not angry its scary.


Yeah, Rose kinda "made a better human being" out of the Doctor. Even though he isn't really human.

//HbS


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 20, 2011)

ive never seen any angst coming from the guy.:amazed but apparently thats because of a chick named rose? ive never seen her before. the only episodes ive seen had donna and/or martha.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 20, 2011)

Rose = series 1 and 2. Watch them. Pretty good.

//HbS


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2011)

See I say they were the worst seasons, Satin Pit was pretty good but that's the only thing I can think of that was worth that...oh and Girl in the Fire Place.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 20, 2011)

Kanali said:


> He was never portrayed as being in love with any of the old companions though which explains why 10 was so hung up on her.



...Because they were human?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2011)

Ten's reaction to Rose loving him <<<<< Eleven's reaction to Amy loving him.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 20, 2011)

Amy loves 11th Doctor?

//HbS


----------



## Kanali (Aug 20, 2011)

Correct me if Im wrong but Im guessing the scene when she tries to seduce him :ho


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 20, 2011)

With adrenaline rushing etc?  meh. "Love" - she just wanted to fuck from excitement  she's all Rory's

//HbS


----------



## illmatic (Aug 20, 2011)

The Doctor says he is like "A space Gandalf, with a little green lit Star Wars wand"


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2011)

torchwood was fucking amazing untill the last twist which was pretty retarded as it made the whole eppie kinda pointless


----------



## emROARS (Aug 20, 2011)

is that ep. 7 since i'm starting it now.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 21, 2011)

Why did it make it pointless? They had to introduce Angelo somehow.

And seriously, how much more gay sex are we going to see. I don't mind the coy jokes that Jack does, in fact I find them hilarious, but I am getting kind of tired of seeing it. And before I get negged for gay bashing, I didn't like it either when Rex and Vera did it. I don't mind a brief shot, but when you start showing several minutes of the episode that could be done advancing something a little more substantial, I get sick of it, gay or straight.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 21, 2011)

Doctor Who season 5 won a 2011 Hugo award.



> *Best dramatic presentation, short form*: Doctor Who, "The Pandorica Opens"/"The Big Bang," written by Steven Moffat, directed by Toby Haynes. The award was presented by A Song of Ice and Fire author George R.R. Martin, who explained that this was mostly an award for television but didn't actually have to be.
> 
> The award was accepted by Who writer Paul Cornell. Who pointed out that this made Who the most successful show, in Hugo terms, of all time.



The Hugo Awards are given every year for the best science fiction or fantasy works and achievements of the previous year. 

The Hugo Award is one of the most prestigious science fiction awards, and has been termed as "among the highest honors bestowed in science fiction and fantasy writing".


----------



## emROARS (Aug 21, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Doctor Who season 5 won a 2011 Hugo award.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm proud of them for winning that. :3


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 21, 2011)

On the subject of Torchwood, Jack (allegedly) goes every which way you care to name, but from what I can tell it's just an excuse to make him gay without having to admit that he's gay. "In the future, everybody has sex with everybody else." Pfft, I say. Pfft.

I don't care about sexuality, if a character is gay(even if the show won't admit it), he's gay. It doesn't matter, that's not why I watch Torchwood. But if it's not connected to what's happening they need to stop goddamn including it as this major part of every bloody episode.  Only in this most recent episode has it been even remotely connected to what's happening, and even then the episode was "Jack has sex with a man. Jack has sex with a man. Jack has sex with a man. Oh and some other stuff happens and that man that Jack had sex with is somehow connected to the Miracle 90 years later. WHATATWIST!"

Also, I agree with Crowned Clown. Regardless of who's doin' it, be it Rex and whatsherface or Jack and Angelo, or whatever, actually showing the sex is so far beyond unnecessary it's practically redefined the term. I'm sittin' there goin', "Enough with the goddamn sex! Get on with the plot, damn you!"

On the subject of Doctor Who. Six more days, bitches.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 21, 2011)

Jack wasn't gay before...but I am starting to think some of the media was right about RTD having a gay agenda


----------



## arc (Aug 21, 2011)

Jack was pansexual when he was introduced in Doctor who, it was Torchwood that only put him with men...


----------



## Velocity (Aug 21, 2011)

So he wasn't fussy before, at least he's a little more picky now.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, is Jack even male anymore? I only started Torchwood, and I'm pretty sure he mentioned being pregnant once. "Never doing that again"

//HbS


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 21, 2011)

He's from the 51st century. God knows what you can do by that time.


----------



## arc (Aug 21, 2011)

lol yeah

it's funny actually, I used to get really annoyed with mpreg in fanfic and stuff (for all fandoms). Then I realised that mpreg is canon in Whoniverse... and I lost all arguments against it in most verses, cause let's face it, whoniverse covers nearly everything. Which makes it canon nearly everywhere. arrgh



Anyway with Jack, I kinda find that his whole character seems somewhat different in doctor  who than it is in Torchwood. I'm not sure if it's different writers for each or whatever, but I feel like his character goes in a different direction in general in Torchwood... but when he came back on who he was a little more his old self, and ecetera. Him being more gay than pan in tw is just part of that.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> Why did it make it pointless? They had to introduce Angelo somehow.



right. But why blackmail him then? A text message would have done the same trick. There's a poor man  that has just been Cat1'd in the cooper residence and he might even be a good guy for all we know.


> And seriously, how much more gay sex are we going to see.


As much as necessary. Too much sex on tv is not a new complaint, and they were telling a story of jack's love life.

Also, yes, Jack has been hitting more on the gentlemen over than most things  else, like women, former prime ministers or cat-people but they have to tone it around a hollywood audience now.

They have to show these non-whovians that Jack is honry a lot, and when it came to angelo, well, it made sense. They're meant to be secret and conflicted and frightening for him. It just works.
He'll probably hit on some women too later on.


----------



## arc (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm watching torchwood ep 3 now. Finally a workable vpn!


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2011)

Doctor Who trailers look fucking epic!!!! Omg River with an eyepatch, Samurai swords, Hitler, Gay agenda, robots and wait is that DAVID TENNANT!!!! Mind blown. Best series of DW ever.

Time to re-watch series 6.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]vk8H8jBngk0[/YOUTUBE]

This is so amazing  

Amy and the 10th look great together :33


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 21, 2011)

That's pretty clever.

That original video of the 10th Doctor's easter egg has so much potential for editing... 

//HbS


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 21, 2011)

Torchwood during Children of Earth went a little into his children, thus implying his pansexuality, but this season that is all out the window. I actually would really like to see that explored further . . . his kids that is. That would make for an interesting arc in the next season.


----------



## Shade (Aug 22, 2011)

RTD should never be allowed to do one story over more than five episodes again. He's made a serious mess of Miracle Day with the god awful pacing. The last 2 episodes barely had any progress and certainly didn't necessitate 50 minute episodes. 

Given his constant deus ex machina plot solutions in DW and TW, I don't even know what  I'm still holding out for.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2011)

Finally someone agrees with me about RTD.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2011)

Finally? CTK I think plenty of people have that opinion of RTD.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> Torchwood during Children of Earth went a little into his children, thus implying his pansexuality, but this season that is all out the window. I actually would really like to see that explored further . . . his kids that is. That would make for an interesting arc in the next season.


Yeah considering what he did to his grandchild I'm not thinking he wants to go there for next hundred years or so.




Shade said:


> The last 2 episodes barely had any progress and certainly didn't necessitate 50 minute episodes.



They have to build the show for an American audience. This eppie was important to show people that fortunately won't go back on the first two seasons who Jack Harkness is and the one before that was pretty damned relevant too. I mean, what the fuck, it was the conclusion of the death camps story arc.
The dept of humanity's own darkness is something of a big fucking deal on this series, what is exactly is your problem with it?


----------



## emROARS (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Eternity (Aug 22, 2011)

Omg im so requesting a set from this stock


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Hawk (Aug 22, 2011)

Kyahahaha ~ 

That's awesome and it fits him


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Starstalker (Aug 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> DAVID TENNANT!!!!



The hell are you talking about?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 22, 2011)

Wtf is that - cool stuff

//HbS


----------



## Velocity (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, it's pretty obvious that there _will_ be a Tenth and Eleventh crossover episode eventually. I can't think of any other reason why River would've mentioned she had a birthday with two Doctors.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 22, 2011)

Unless it is with the 11th and the 12th. :33


----------



## Hawk (Aug 22, 2011)

Ooh, a 12th doctor. Maybe?  

River is from the 11th doctor's future, she could easily know the next one as well.


And there better be a next one


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2011)

> The hell are you talking about?



Go watch the trailer again.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 22, 2011)

I watched the trailer like 20 times already and I didn't see David 

Then again there are a few trailers out there


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Go watch the trailer again.



Can you link the trailer and tell us the timestamp?


----------



## emROARS (Aug 22, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> Ooh, a 12th doctor. Maybe?
> 
> River is from the 11th doctor's future, she could easily know the next one as well.
> 
> ...



lol the series has been going on for 40+ years, they're not going to stop now.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2011)

It's been preetty much confirmed that if the doctor keeps making money they'll bust right on through the thirteenth incarnation


----------



## Hawk (Aug 22, 2011)

That's what I wanted to hear  

The doctor's way too epic to stop pek


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2011)

in the sarah jane / eleventh crossover he tells that kid that he can regenerate four hundred and seventeen times or some number like it


----------



## Kanali (Aug 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> in the sarah jane / eleventh crossover he tells that kid that he can regenerate four hundred and seventeen times or some number like it



Yeah but he's clearly just fucking with him. When the time comes for them to break the 13 incarnations barrier they'll probably find a good excuse.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> It's been preetty much confirmed that if the doctor keeps making money they'll bust right on through the thirteenth incarnation



lol the whole 13th incarnation thing was a fandom idea it was only though up because the master said they would renew his regeneration cycle after the 13th during a classic episode. 

That suggests that the 13 regenerations was law instead of them actually being able to.


----------



## Shade (Aug 24, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> They have to build the show for an American audience. This eppie was important to show people that fortunately won't go back on the first two seasons who Jack Harkness is and the one before that was pretty damned relevant too. I mean, what the fuck, it was the conclusion of the death camps story arc.
> The dept of humanity's own darkness is something of a big fucking deal on this series, what is exactly is your problem with it?



Building the shoW for Americans is no excuse to sacrifice quality. I'm a big fan of Children of Earth and consider it among RTD's best stories; it had a sense of urgency throughout with the plot moving at a logical pace. With MD, it took liek three episodes to even start investigating the event and 7 episodes in, we still have no idea who the antagonists are. All I'm saying is, a lot of screen time is beign wasted when the same story could be told a lot more trightly in half the episodes, at least for the story todl so far. Angelo is a waste of screen time for example and the Rex and Esther are pretty flat characters despite their screen time. The premise is interesting, but in execution, they've really dropped the ball this time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol its nothing to do with adapting to an American Audience. It's got to do with RTD's shitty writing.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 24, 2011)

*‘Doctor Who’ showruner Steven Moffat talks series seven*


_
Once a cult drama, British sci-fi show Doctor Who has become a worldwide phenomenon. Jace Lacob sits down with head writer Steven Moffat to discuss the state of the franchise and rumors about the seventh season._


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2011)

I liked that interview and ratings here are up, looks like someone else likes this more too. And they mentioned Sherlock


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 24, 2011)

Shade said:


> Building the shoW for Americans is no excuse to sacrifice quality. I'm a big fan of Children of Earth and consider it among RTD's best stories; it had a sense of urgency throughout with the plot moving at a logical pace. With MD, it took liek three episodes to even start investigating the event and 7 episodes in, we still have no idea who the antagonists are. All I'm saying is, a lot of screen time is beign wasted when the same story could be told a lot more trightly in half the episodes, at least for the story todl so far. Angelo is a waste of screen time for example and the Rex and Esther are pretty flat characters despite their screen time. The premise is interesting, but in execution, they've really dropped the ball this time.



I agree. Six episodes in, and I think I'm done with it. Pity, since Torchwood's quality seemed to be arcing upwards before MD.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 24, 2011)

emROARS said:


> lol the whole 13th incarnation thing was a fandom idea it was only though up because the master said they would renew his regeneration cycle after the 13th during a classic episode.
> 
> That suggests that the 13 regenerations was law instead of them actually being able to.



No, it was said a few times that Time Lords have only 13 lives. The first time it was mentioned was _Deadly Assassin_ when the Master actually ran out of regeneration and was on his last- he was dying, and was a rotting, walking corpse, who tried to get his hands on more. He failed, so resorted to body snatching. The one you are talking about sounds like _The Five Doctors_ where the Time Lords offer to give him more if he helped them out. The 8th Doctor's film mentions it as well.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 24, 2011)

Adapting to American audience = dumbing down


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2011)

Dumbing what down though? Torchwood isn't exactly the most intelligent show out there.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't care how slow the last couple of episodes have been- compared to the first two series of _Torchwood,_ the narrative has been flawless.

As for us still not knowing who is behind this, big deal. It took an entire season and more for us to find out who was behind the cracks in _Doctor Who,_ and we don't even know if the Silence even _are_ the guys behind them. Jack's origins bother me a lot more.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 24, 2011)

People really need to get off of the "Americans are dumb" bandwagon. It get old pretty quickly.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 24, 2011)

And Moffat really kept on bringing up just how NAUGHTY Amy is.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2011)

What was with the naughty thing? Seems like he was trying to dodge the fact that she has a fucked up personal life with no attachment to her parents.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 24, 2011)

Kind of happens when your parents didn't exist for 15 or so years of your life.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> I don't care how slow the last couple of episodes have been- compared to the first two series of _Torchwood,_ the narrative has been flawless.
> 
> As for us still not knowing who is behind this, big deal. It took an entire season and more for us to find out who was behind the cracks in _Doctor Who,_ and we don't even know if the Silence even _are_ the guys behind them. Jack's origins bother me a lot more.




Actually no we didn't, they said Silence will fall at the end of the first episode. Then you have to realize that its a different situation, Torchwood Children of Earth and Miracle Day are single story short seasons, like miniseries. 

Doctor Who is a multistory arc that links together. Big big difference in how things are expected to be done.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 24, 2011)

It's not that Americans are dumb, but that doesn't mean, when it comes to getting 'americanised' it doesn't dumb down in many cases.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> It's not that Americans are dumb, but that doesn't mean, when it comes to getting 'americanised' it doesn't dumb down in many cases.




It's pretty hard to dumb down a show that was pretty much Scooby Doo with fucking. 


And I think it has less to do with Americanization and more to do with RTD not knowing what the fuck to do with a plot.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Actually no we didn't, they said Silence will fall at the end of the first episode. Then you have to realize that its a different situation, Torchwood Children of Earth and Miracle Day are single story short seasons, like miniseries.
> 
> Doctor Who is a multistory arc that links together. Big big difference in how things are expected to be done.



They said Silence will fall, yes, but at the time we had no idea what the Silence was, and it wasn't until the following series that we found out the Silence were actually a species (assuming that they are- saying "we are the silence" might have just been that one Silent's way of saying "we are death" or something like that), and we still don't know the details of the TARDIS exploding or their goal or whatever.

I'll grant you its a different format, but still. I guess my point is that not finding out about the villains until nearer the end isn't the problem with the story (especially since, at 10 episodes, its still kind of a short story- imagine if it was _Lost_); the last couple of episodes might be draggy, but there was more to that than the lack of information and, overall, I'd say its been a pretty decent series.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 25, 2011)

Exactly how bad is Torchwood? My Who friends are all claiming it's turning in to a bad Gay prono and have dropped it. I'll admit I'm not a fan of Torchwood and only watched the first 3 eps but it seemed fine.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 25, 2011)

The first two series are done in the _Doctor Who_ mode (ie. 13 stand-alone episodes); they are fairly average, not bad but not great either. The third series is called _Children of Earth_ and was a serial drama closer to the older _Who_ format, 'cept that there were 5 episodes and they were an hour long; that was far, far better.

The current 4th series is _Miracle Day/I] and its the same type of serial-drama, except that there are now 10 episodes. Its about as good as Children of Earth overall, but its longer length has meant (in these writers hand, anyway) that a couple of the later episodes are a little bit draggy, plus its seven episodes in and we are only just finding out who the villains are and what they want (which may or may not be a bad thing, depending on your point of view). But most of it is pretty good and, since its nearly finished, whether its good or bad is a judgemnt that can probably be held off for a couple of weeks.

And yes, its become a bit more of a gay porno. But thats just one or two episodes. I think the last three parts can have a chance to prove themselves._


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

It has two gay sex scenes in  the whole season so far, and they involve the main character, both of them with artistic value.

God, why does this have to be addressed every time? It's not even that graphic


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> People really need to get off of the "Americans are dumb" bandwagon. It get old pretty quickly.



americans aren't dumb but they do have to be explained a lot of details that happened before they got onto the Whoverse train


----------



## arc (Aug 26, 2011)

This Torchwood series is less porny than most of the adult series I've ever watched... what's the problem?


----------



## Soranushi (Aug 26, 2011)

_Offtopicness incoming:_

I just saw some astronomy news and it turns out that the Planet from "Midnight" really exists.....:S!?


As a WhoFan I thought you all would appreciate this bit of space news.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah I read about the Diamond planet and thought of DW aswell


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

Didn't make the connection. Largely since I never really liked the Midnight episode. :X


----------



## Eternity (Aug 26, 2011)

Sunny. When tomorrow will you be giving out the episode?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2011)

Planet of Diamond, yeah that's got Midnight all over it. That was probably the best thing RTD ever wrote, which is saying a lot and not saying a lot at the same time. TIME PARADOX! 

I woke up to that Doctor Who Special on Monsters this morning and the Moffat era monsters are just ridiculously scary comparability. When you look at the Weeping Angels, the Silence, the idea of something helpless luring people into a random flat; they're really freaky concepts praying on things pretty much embedded into or human and cultural consciousnesses.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

Midnight was pretty good, though it's depiction of the people was frankly abit chavvy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Midnight was pretty good, though it's depiction of the people was frankly abit chavvy.



I had some issues with how the Doctor's foot getting hung on the chair saving him and how the people reacted. I think it was actually meant to be an idea about humanity and what's wrong with us, but at times it seemed too extreme even given the situation that no one noticed that the creature was still in that woman but the one girl and the stewardess.


----------



## Kanali (Aug 26, 2011)

I loved Midnight, easily one of my favorite episodes. Since everyone were scared and angry and just wanted to get rid of the monster, its understandable why they didn't notice the fact that it hadn't left the lady. Although that creepy shit she was saying about having "waited so long" should have been an indicator.


----------



## Juno (Aug 26, 2011)

1 minute sneak peek, if not already posted.

[YOUTUBE]N-Zw1QDpg9g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2011)

I wear a top hat now. Top hats are cool


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Sunny. When tomorrow will you be giving out the episode?


As soon as I can get it


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

DW tomorrow


----------



## Hawk (Aug 26, 2011)

It's already tomorrow for me  

Can't wait...unrivaled epicness soon enough


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, it's been the 27th for an entire hour. AN ENTIRE HOUR! I want the episode now.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 26, 2011)

It's been so long since I've had my Dr Who fix.

Can't wait for this.

Incidentally, anyone read this:


----------



## Hawk (Aug 26, 2011)

Pez-Key Humbug said:


> Yeah, it's been the 27th for an entire hour. AN ENTIRE HOUR! I want the episode now.



Same  

Well my guess is it'll be out in the morning maybe 8~10AM


----------



## Parallax (Aug 26, 2011)

I thought it was coming back September.  This is a pleasant surprise


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

Man oh man am I excited for tomorrow.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 27, 2011)

Not much progress in Torchwood, as usual, but still more than in like the last ten episodes combined.


----------



## River Song (Aug 27, 2011)

Tonight it starts


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 27, 2011)

I am *so* ready.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 27, 2011)

The wait is killing me  
Well at least I know it's gonna be so worth it...


----------



## River Song (Aug 27, 2011)

*Puts on headset*

T-minus *1 hour*


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 27, 2011)

Can't Wait !


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 27, 2011)

T-MINUS TWO HOURS UNTIL DOWNLOADS HIT THE INTERNET 



FUCK YOU PEOPLE WHO GET TO WATCH IT LIVE


----------



## Velocity (Aug 27, 2011)

Pez-Key Humbug said:


> I am *so* ready.



Why doesn't that say "Deal with it"?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 27, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Why doesn't that say "Deal with it"?


Get someone to add it in.


----------



## River Song (Aug 27, 2011)

2 minutes


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Was not expecting that. Had heard about this new Mel character before, but damn!!! Amazing episode, though the Doctor is turning into Rory the amount of times he dies and then keeps his current form in some manner. Was really apprehensive with the tiny guys at first but they allowed some great insight into the whoniverse. Very interesting that the Silence are not a species, but a religious order. Lots and lots of religious orders recently, maybe they are connected. 

Also lots of great lines throughout the episode, especially after River's regeneration.

Kills me then brings me back to life, for a first date that sends lots of mixed signals. 

Also, loved the companions and him saying guilt, more guilt, etc.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 27, 2011)

I was squealing and thought I was getting far too excited while watching. But it was deserved at some points.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 27, 2011)

Damn you, guys. Damn you.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 27, 2011)

Left me a bit confused but damn that was a good episode!

Next week looks scary


----------



## emROARS (Aug 27, 2011)

I actually swore infront of my parents when the twist happened. 

I was like

"NO FUCKING WAY-OH SHIT."

*parents look at me shocked, 6 year old brother still staring at tv*


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 27, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I actually swore infront of my parents when the twist happened.
> 
> I was like
> 
> ...


Perfectly understandable and justified.

I was trying to contain my shock but i imagine if I could see my reaction I would look like I was going to explode.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 27, 2011)

Great episode, Moffat should write all the episodes lol.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 27, 2011)

Watching again on iplayer. Just skimming through important bits.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 27, 2011)

Or watch it on iplayer.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 27, 2011)

Next ep looks scary too. Hopefully like the Silence episodes.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 27, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Or watch it on iplayer.


ABSOFUCKINGLY USELESS ADVICE FOR THOSE NOT IN ENGLAND, FUCKASS

BBC BLOCKS IPS OUTSIDE BRITAIN.


----------



## Godot (Aug 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is it bad that I wanted more from River? I didn't want her entire present story condensed into one single episode... unless we get to see more of her, of course.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2011)

Damn it's never taken this long for Demonoid to get it uploaded. What gives?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 27, 2011)

Godot said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Is it bad that I wanted more from River? I didn't want her entire present story condensed into one single episode... unless we get to see more of her, of course.



What do you mean?


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers!_ 



This was her origin but they still have more to show.




Thanks to time travel they can show earlier or later Rivers to fill in blanks.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 27, 2011)

CLICK MY SIG IF YOU WANT THE EPISODE 

I HAS DDLS


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> ABSOFUCKINGLY USELESS ADVICE FOR THOSE NOT IN ENGLAND, FUCKASS
> 
> BBC BLOCKS IPS OUTSIDE BRITAIN.



Time to bust out the proxies.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 27, 2011)

LOL @ the torture of young Rory


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 27, 2011)

AHAHAHAHA @ AMY THINKING RORY WAS GAY


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 27, 2011)

HOLY SHIIIIIIT!!
This was... splendid.  The wait paid off big time. Talk about a misleading title, though.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> ABSOFUCKINGLY USELESS ADVICE FOR THOSE NOT IN ENGLAND, FUCKASS
> 
> BBC BLOCKS IPS OUTSIDE BRITAIN.



So? Use a proxy and if you are in UK you can.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 27, 2011)

Doctor Who vs. The World


----------



## Parallax (Aug 27, 2011)

I feel like a chump waiting for the show to premiere in America tonight : [


----------



## Hawk (Aug 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> CLICK MY SIG IF YOU WANT THE EPISODE
> 
> I HAS DDLS


< No access, yet >_>;


----------



## River Song (Aug 27, 2011)

Sonic cane 

Also River was as awesome as ever.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 27, 2011)

Goddamit, that was brilliant.


*Spoiler*: __ 



A little disappointed they forgot about Hitler though. Would have loved one last shot of Hitler just still sitting in the cupboard...waiting....

My little brother spotted that Mel = Melody pretty much right away. Stupidly, I dismissed him too. Woops.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay so two small issues:

1- First with the whole CSI flashback crap. Sorry Director but not needed. It's more of a personal pet peeve of mine but I despise that crap so please leave it out of DW forever.

2- I love River  do but they seem to be really trying to the force the idea of her and Doctor. I really don't see it personally. Also her 180 should have been done better, she seemed like an emotionless cow and then next second sacrificed everything for the man she was suppoused to kill. It's understandable because we know what kind of character River is but maybe should have spent a wee bit more time on it.

Anyway back to the Ep. Really enjoyed it, infact more so than I expected to. And we're pretty much done with River's backstory with the Doctor which honestly I'm sort of glad because all the mystery was somewhat headache inducing. We still have plenty to look forward too tho like the Gamma forests and Jim the Fish so it's not all over. But please for the love of God no romance between River and the Doctor. It just doesn't work for them whatsoever.

Next week looks like some good old Who ep, all in all a great comeback.

And finally we come to the oldest question in the Universe. I don't know maybe im off base here but isn't it basically where we/Universe comes from? The oldest question must be about the origins of the Universe and it would tie in with the Church of Silence or whatever it is and the question of a higher being.


----------



## sel (Aug 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



RE: Oldest Question in the Universe. My first thought is that it must be something to do with the Doctor's name. Song told it to him the "first" time they met in the library and I imagine that's what the message was he left for her (to her). It could explain why after hearing it she decided to save his life (but I'm not fully sure how that works though)


----------



## Bioness (Aug 27, 2011)

The title was misleading


----------



## Hawk (Aug 27, 2011)

Bioness said:


> The title was misleading



Maybe,but the episode was still epic  

Next episode looks creepy as fuck. Finally going back to the epitome of Doctor Who epicness


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2011)

sel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Oldest Question in the Universe. My first thought is that it must be something to do with the Doctor's name. Song told it to him the "first" time they met in the library and I imagine that's what the message was he left for her (to her). It could explain why after hearing it she decided to save his life (but I'm not fully sure how that works though)




Eh I don't know, unless the Universe is filled with Whovians I don't see the oldest question in the Universe being the Doctor's name.


----------



## Drizzt (Aug 27, 2011)

You know what? after watching the episode - at least they explained how the doctor will regenerate beyond the 13 cycle and revive Riversong from the library.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 27, 2011)

I think in another episode before the reboot the Doctor gained something like 500 regenerations


----------



## Drizzt (Aug 27, 2011)

True - he'll leech it off like the Master did when he lost all his regeneration. 

More poignantly, they can bring back riversong in another form after alex kingston.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 27, 2011)

Also



Fucking loved those guys


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2011)

Okay BBCA can I get some Top Gear...shit.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Aug 27, 2011)

Tonight's episode ("Let's Kill Hitler") was awesome. The action (even the part that couldn't make it in the episode) & the drama was terrific. River's previous incarnation was hot as hell. I wish we could have seen more of her. The Doctor and River's face off was both hilarious & cool. She's definitely a match for the Doctor. I can't wait for next week's episode.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah Black River was fine


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 28, 2011)

I laugh at anybody who thinks we are done with River after this.


----------



## Sin (Aug 28, 2011)

Could anyone tell me what The Doctor calls River in Hitler's office, right before she kisses him? I listened to it like 10 times but still can't make it out.

Also, this whole episode was such a mindfuck.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2011)

Sin said:


> Could anyone tell me what The Doctor calls River in Hitler's office, right before she kisses him? I listened to it like 10 times but still can't make it out.
> 
> Also, this whole episode was such a mindfuck.



I didn't really find it mind fuck like at all. 


And he called her "my bespoke psychopath". Bespoke usually means something that tailor made to the person whom its for. So he's basically saying they were building a psychopathic murderer to get him.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Eh I don't know, unless the Universe is filled with Whovians I don't see the oldest question in the Universe being the Doctor's name.


To be completely fair, the Doctor *has* made lots of enemies, powerful ones at that.  And if these guys are chasing after that question AND trying to kill the Doctor, there's probably going to be some connection.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2011)

Pez-Key Humbug said:


> To be completely fair, the Doctor *has* made lots of enemies, powerful ones at that.  And if these guys are chasing after that question AND trying to kill the Doctor, there's probably going to be some connection.



Doubtful, the question has to be something with greater meaning than that. We'll never know the Doctor's true name in the show because that would ruin the mystique. Nothing could live up to the hype.


And as far as we know his name's not any more important than any other name, he just seems to rather not go by it or let anyone know.


----------



## Sin (Aug 28, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And he called her "my bespoke psychopath". Bespoke usually means something that tailor made to the person whom its for. So he's basically saying they were building a psychopathic murderer to get him.



Thank you. It drove me crazy all ep.

Sometimes because of the accents no matter how many times I try I can't pick up what the heck they're saying.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2011)

Sin said:


> Thank you. It drove me crazy all ep.
> 
> Sometimes because of the accents no matter how many times I try I can't pick up what the heck they're saying.


More than likely its the speed Smith speaks at, I have a damn good handle on British accents but I have to go back and listen over. If someone spoke in your native tongue that fast you might be hard pressed to catch it all. And then Smith mutters a lot. 


But it adds to the character so I don't want it to stop.


----------



## River Song (Aug 28, 2011)

Who do you guys think was the best companion.

I would say Sarah-Jane and River Song (if you count her as a companion)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> Who do you guys think was the best companion.
> 
> I would say Sarah-Jane and River Song (if you count her as a companion)



Donna Noble and for hotness, Victoria.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 28, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> Who do you guys think was the best companion.
> 
> I would say Sarah-Jane and River Song (if you count her as a companion)



Romana

because she was smarter than the doctor. Her brains + his experiences = best team.

I'm always going to say her because she was equal to him when everyone else wasn't.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Romana
> 
> because she was smarter than the doctor. Her brains + his experiences = best team.
> 
> I'm always going to say her because she was equal to him when everyone else wasn't.



Well Victoria's name tells you what time period she's from


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> Who do you guys think was the best companion.
> 
> I would say Sarah-Jane and River Song (if you count her as a companion)



rory but ties with donna nobe


----------



## Kanali (Aug 28, 2011)

Im going with Donna, Peri and Amy. They all challenged and argued with the Doctor giving them a good back and forth


----------



## Velocity (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm actually wondering if the question is "What does 'Doctor' mean?". There was a lot of mention in A Good Man Goes to War about how Doctor means something completely different to the people in The Forest. Plus it's clear this Silence thing really hates him for some reason and it has to be for something he hasn't done yet (so they're trying to kill him _before_ he does whatever it is he's about to do).

I can't help but think the entire episode was too rushed, though... They really should've spread this stuff out over a few episodes. They spent the last season and a half teasing whether or not it was the Doctor she killed, then they finally brought in a twist that led us to believe it might have actually been Rory she kills... Then all of a sudden, we're not only blatantly told it's the Doctor she kills but we're even told outright that it was her in the space suit.

They should've kept with their existing timeline... Each time they met River, she should've known less. Jumping from Demon's Run River to Psycho Murderer Melody was a bit quick, don't you think?


----------



## emROARS (Aug 28, 2011)

Kanali said:


> Im going with Donna, Peri and Amy. They all challenged and argued with the Doctor giving them a good back and forth



Peri was knocked down SO MUCH by six. 




Aji Tae said:


> I'm actually wondering if the question is "What does 'Doctor' mean?". There was a lot of mention in A Good Man Goes to War about how Doctor means something completely different to the people in The Forest. Plus it's clear this Silence thing really hates him for some reason and it has to be for something he hasn't done yet (so they're trying to kill him _before_ he does whatever it is he's about to do).
> 
> I can't help but think the entire episode was too rushed, though... They really should've spread this stuff out over a few episodes. They spent the last season and a half teasing whether or not it was the Doctor she killed, then they finally brought in a twist that led us to believe it might have actually been Rory she kills... Then all of a sudden, we're not only blatantly told it's the Doctor she kills but we're even told outright that it was her in the space suit.
> 
> They should've kept with their existing timeline... Each time they met River, she should've known less. Jumping from Demon's Run River to Psycho Murderer Melody was a bit quick, don't you think?



They've buggered up the plot already so why not just go the whole way?

so not prejudice against river


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I'm actually wondering if the question is "What does 'Doctor' mean?". There was a lot of mention in A Good Man Goes to War about how Doctor means something completely different to the people in The Forest. Plus it's clear this Silence thing really hates him for some reason and it has to be for something he hasn't done yet (so they're trying to kill him _before_ he does whatever it is he's about to do).
> 
> I can't help but think the entire episode was too rushed, though... They really should've spread this stuff out over a few episodes. They spent the last season and a half teasing whether or not it was the Doctor she killed, then they finally brought in a twist that led us to believe it might have actually been Rory she kills... Then all of a sudden, we're not only blatantly told it's the Doctor she kills but we're even told outright that it was her in the space suit.
> 
> They should've kept with their existing timeline... Each time they met River, she should've known less. Jumping from Demon's Run River to Psycho Murderer Melody was a bit quick, don't you think?



It's highly improbable that they would only meet in reverse order (in fact we knew before they didn't). And really it wasn't quick because she grew up. This way we didn't have to deal with child River, we saw that she was raised being close to her parents, helped them hook up and that she was around with them all that time.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 28, 2011)

Loved the episode. 
Go Rory!


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Aug 28, 2011)

I also think the question is about the Doctor's real name.


----------



## Orxon (Aug 28, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I can't help but think the entire episode was too rushed, though... They really should've spread this stuff out over a few episodes. They spent the last season and a half teasing whether or not it was the Doctor she killed, then they finally brought in a twist that led us to believe it might have actually been Rory she kills... Then all of a sudden, we're not only blatantly told it's the Doctor she kills but we're even told outright that it was her in the space suit.
> 
> They should've kept with their existing timeline... Each time they met River, she should've known less. Jumping from Demon's Run River to Psycho Murderer Melody was a bit quick, don't you think?



This is one of the my issues with the current season, there is much build up to reveals and then they fall flat. It was obvious at least to me that the baby was River as soon as Amy named her Melody [Pond], therefore she had to be the child in the space suit and she was clearly the one who killed the Doctor.

It's like Moffat hands us the answers on a platter but insists on building up to them anyway


----------



## emROARS (Aug 28, 2011)

Eternal Schism said:


> This is one of the my issues with the current season, there is much build up to reveals and then they fall flat. It was obvious at least to me that the baby was River as soon as Amy named her Melody [Pond], therefore she had to be the child in the space suit and she was clearly the one who killed the Doctor.
> 
> It's like Moffat hands us the answers on a platter but insists on building up to them anyway



I agree so much. Plus he had to use the 'who the daddy?' plotline?

Despite the fact that they're different species?

...ew?


----------



## illmatic (Aug 28, 2011)

The ultimate question will never live up to the hype.


*Spoiler*: __ 



What is a 'Time Head' ?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2011)

The ultimate question will be: Who is the babby's daddy?


----------



## Hawk (Aug 28, 2011)

She's the Tardis' baby  

Nah, I think Aji Tae is onto something. Maybe they really want to know what "The Doctor" means. Like what it really means to him. By knowing what it means to him they would know whether he really needs to die before he becomes a threat to the universe or whether he's actually more valuable alive then dead. 

If some see him as a great warrior, others might see him as a mass murderer, some might see him as a legend and so on. I would assume that The Doctor sees himself as the protector of mankind. (depends on how you look at that) Mankind did spread all out across the universe so he's not only protecting humans, but all the species that were once human or are still somewhat human. 

One thing that intrigues me is since the silence is a religion of sorts then the aliens that appeared before weren't actually the silence? I'm assuming the silence is a group of many different alien species that had to deal with the doctor at one point in time, so why did the aliens call themselves the silence? I mean I suppose it could be some sort of symbolism that they were basically saying "We are a part of the silence" but there seems to be more then that. 

Another thing is the switch from this episode to the next, this one was really rushed with all the details about the doctor's death, River Pond and the silence while the next episode seems to be just a regular mystery and action packed doctor who episode. 

They're going back to building up the suspense until they get to the final battle of sorts
The Doctor vs The Silence ; Now that should be something simply incredible.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 28, 2011)

The Silence is indeed said to be a religion not a species as previously thought


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Aug 28, 2011)

Cool episode.  I should have seen the Mel=Melody Pond thing earlier but didn't.

And Rory just gets more and more awesome each time we see him.  He got to punch Hitler in the face!

As for the question, my guess is that it would be "Who am I?" or "What am I?"  The oldest question in the universe is presumably the first question asked by the first sentient being in the universe.  So way back eons ago, when the first sentient attained the ability to truly _think_, the first thing it would consciously notice would be its own existence, and the question of who or what it is would logically follow from that.



Gooba Moon said:


> One thing that intrigues me is since the silence is a religion of sorts then the aliens that appeared before weren't actually the silence? I'm assuming the silence is a group of many different alien species that had to deal with the doctor at one point in time, so why did the aliens call themselves the silence? I mean I suppose it could be some sort of symbolism that they were basically saying "We are a part of the silence" but there seems to be more then that.



That's an interesting point.  All of the Silence we've seen so far appear to have been part of the same species, but now it seems that their species isn't synonymous with the Silence.  I wonder if Silence of other races have that same ability to make you forget about them as soon as you stop looking at them?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2011)

Btw guys enjoy the story arc while you can, Moffat's basically said that next series won't really be story heavy.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 28, 2011)

Akatsuki no Tenshi said:


> That's an interesting point.  All of the Silence we've seen so far appear to have been part of the same species, but now it seems that their species isn't synonymous with the Silence.  I wonder if Silence of other races have that same ability to make you forget about them as soon as you stop looking at them?


That could become a common feature of the silence, they're always their, but never seen. Tbf the silence episode kinda creeped me out, now you see 'em now you don't. The whole episode was really suspenseful and well made. 

I'm not so sure if I'd enjoy them repeating it for other species 


Ennoea said:


> Btw guys enjoy the story arc while you can, Moffat's basically said that next series won't really be story heavy.



So it'll basically be action packed episodes about the doctor travelling again? 
If that's the case then I don't mind...


----------



## illmatic (Aug 28, 2011)

The monsters you see in the corner of your eye has been a bit of a idea of S5 & S6.


----------



## Orxon (Aug 28, 2011)

Am I the only who was weirded out seeing the previous companions? This is the first time any pre-S5 plot point has been referenced (I think) and it almost seems like seeing characters from another show


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm thinking the question maybe _what is the doctors name?_ or _doctor who?_ or something like that. I'm sure they have mentioned 'words having power' before.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 28, 2011)

Eternal Schism said:


> Am I the only who was weirded out seeing the previous companions? This is the first time any pre-S5 plot point has been referenced (I think) and it almost seems like seeing characters from another show



Not really no. 

I wish they brought back more companions or maybe just reference them more often.


----------



## Kanali (Aug 28, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Not really no.
> 
> I wish they brought back more companions or maybe just reference them more often.



Agreed. I really enjoyed seeing Rose, Martha and Donna referenced and I hope they reference some of the even older companions as well even though not everyone would get the reference. As for the question its probably going to be something regarding the Doctor.

And I've enjoyed the story heavy seasons so far. Although if Moffats idea of the next season not being as story driven is how they were in series 1-4 I'll be happy.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 28, 2011)

Anyone else pick up on the point of the little people that the Dr dying is a fixed point in time and he will always die at that time?

Doesn't that mean that the theory of the Dr that died in ep 1 being flesh is wrong?

Maybe things are the other way round. The real Dr died and the one that continues is the flesh Dr? (This one is way out there)


----------



## Velocity (Aug 28, 2011)

Eternal Schism said:


> Am I the only who was weirded out seeing the previous companions? This is the first time any pre-S5 plot point has been referenced (I think) and it almost seems like seeing characters from another show



I thought it was hilarious... "Guilt... Guilt... MORE GUILT... Can't you someone I haven't screwed up?"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 28, 2011)

illmatic said:


> The ultimate question will never live up to the hype.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Well we all know the answer.


*Spoiler*: __ 



42


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2011)

> I thought it was hilarious... "Guilt... Guilt... MORE GUILT... Can't you someone I haven't screwed up?"



I find it amusing he thinks he didn't screw up little Amelia.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 28, 2011)

That was a great little moment

fun episode

I'm really really looking forward to the hotel one that one looks awesome.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 28, 2011)

I am watching let's kill hitler and when melody/river regenerated i literally shouted what the fuck


----------



## illmatic (Aug 28, 2011)

River seems to have a better handle on how regeneration works then The Doctor. 

Her lines about gradually de-aging just to freak people out.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh god that ep .


And fucking Rory Williams, putting Hitler in the cupboard like a boss.

All in all a pretty good ep, the mel twist was a good one.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I find it amusing he thinks he didn't screw up little Amelia.



He did say "oh good, I've not messed her up yet". Hence why it's wee Amelia rather than Amy.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 28, 2011)

I can't wait for the finale

I don't think they'll put the master yet back, i am hoping him to come in the 7th season 

/typicalfanboywish


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 28, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> I am watching let's kill hitler and when melody/river regenerated i literally shouted what the fuck



TBH I didn't like the ending.  Making her give up all her regenerations to give Doctor his life back.

Granted we know how her life kinda ends but can we stop this "Lets bring back Time lords then make it so the Doctor ends up being the only one by end of episode" crap.  

Just bring them back properly or don't bother with them at all.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2011)

The doctor needs to use dat sonic cane more often.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Anyone else pick up on the point of the little people that the Dr dying is a fixed point in time and he will always die at that time?
> 
> Doesn't that mean that the theory of the Dr that died in ep 1 being flesh is wrong?
> 
> Maybe things are the other way round. The real Dr died and the one that continues is the flesh Dr? (This one is way out there)



Not really, the Flesh at that point would be real because the TARDIS engines would stabilize it and there would be nothing to contend with it. 


No one seems to be mentioning it, but them saying River had a set number of regenerations reinforces that old thing abut the 13 regens.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 28, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> No one seems to be mentioning it, but them saying River had a set number of regenerations reinforces that old thing abut the 13 regens.



We've known about the set number of regenerations for decades... All this episode proved was that - in the New Who at least - regenerations are a biological thing, not something granted by the Time Lord's technology (although I'd imagine that technology can still grant additional regenerations).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> We've known about the set number of regenerations for decades... All this episode proved was that - in the New Who at least - regenerations are a biological thing, not something granted by the Time Lord's technology (although I'd imagine that technology can still grant additional regenerations).



Actually there's not any proof of that, but what I mean is that people have been wondering if the new show was going to ignore that set number rule or address it. 


Also, this doesn't prove that they're biological because River spent the first years of her life with the Silence. Its completely possible that some Silence could have made it to gallefrey and could have access to the ability to grant more regenerations because we've seen that they're pretty spread out and that one of the races in the silence can't be remembered by anyone who sees them. I mean they had that TARDIS from the Lodger.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2011)

> He did say "oh good, I've not messed her up yet". Hence why it's wee Amelia rather than Amy.



He screwed her up the day he met her.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I mean they had that TARDIS from the Lodger.



Wasn't that just a space ship?

I'm pretty sure it wasn't a tardis.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> TBH I didn't like the ending.  Making her give up all her regenerations to give Doctor his life back.
> 
> Granted we know how her life kinda ends but can we stop this "Lets bring back Time lords then make it so the Doctor ends up being the only one by end of episode" crap.
> 
> Just bring them back properly or don't bother with them at all.



Well, to be fair, she was never a "real" Time Lord. Genetically, yes, but she isn't from Gallifrey and knows nothing of their history or society or whatnot, not like the Master or Rassilon or the rest. Her being a Time Lord didn't impact the story that way.

Getting rid of her regenerations was probably to justify her, for example, "death" in the library, and other stuff that made her seem human.  Basically Moffat covering his bases in case her being immortal affects her story, either the stuff we've already seen or the stuff to come.



Platinum said:


> Wasn't that just a space ship?
> 
> I'm pretty sure it wasn't a tardis.



It was a time and space machine that appeared to be modelled on a TARDIS to some degree, mainly in the "bigger on the inside" thing that is supposed to be Time Lord exclusive. Its an interesting little mystery.

Anyway, on a different topic, I wonder if the Doctor will ever get around to getting River out of that library once his "past" with her is wrapped up. 

And I wonder, in _Silence in the Library_, if the Silence were, you know, in the library, waiting for her to be rescued, at the point when their histories start running normally?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Wasn't that just a space ship?
> 
> I'm pretty sure it wasn't a tardis.



I'm pretty sure it was a TARDIS and I thought the Doctor even referred to it as one himself. It obviously resembles a TARDIS, the middle console and the design looks like a dark TARDIS and many people speculated that it might belong to the Rani or the Master at the time it was first shown.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 28, 2011)

I think it had the capabilities of a TARDIS but wasn't actually one, meaning it wasn't actually sentient. 

At least I came to that conclusion.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I think it had the capabilities of a TARDIS but wasn't actually one, meaning it wasn't actually sentient.
> 
> At least I came to that conclusion.



It seemed to be able to try and attract help, but I thought a TARDIS just had to be that bigger on the inside time travel thing  


Or to put it loosely. It's all up and downy stuff in a blue box!


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 29, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Getting rid of her regenerations was probably to justify her, for example, "death" in the library, and other stuff that made her seem human.  Basically Moffat covering his bases in case her being immortal affects her story, either the stuff we've already seen or the stuff to come.



What weakened River's sacrifice in this is that we know she would have died either way in the library, regenerations or not. The rest of her regenerations would never have come into play.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 29, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> What weakened River's sacrifice in this is that we know she would have died either way in the library, regenerations or not. The rest of her regenerations would never have come into play.



Yeah I actually got asked about her regernations by someone before and why she didn't use them. And I simply said "if she could have used them why didn't she let the Doctor do the shit and use his? And why did he let her die?" 

Either we say the Doctor let a woman go to her death for him (well she did chain him up) but we say she did it for no reason OR we say that regeneration was impossible in that instance and he would have truly died if he did it too. 

I really hated how season 3 and 4 Doctor seemed like he was trying to sacrifice his own life every other episode.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 29, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It seemed to be able to try and attract help, but I thought a TARDIS just had to be that bigger on the inside time travel thing
> 
> 
> Or to put it loosely. It's all up and downy stuff in a blue box!



A time capsuel (TARDIS) is an alien in it's own right. The one the silence used I think was just mechanical.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 29, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah I actually got asked about her regernations by someone before and why she didn't use them. And I simply said "if she could have used them why didn't she let the Doctor do the shit and use his? And why did he let her die?"
> 
> Either we say the Doctor let a woman go to her death for him (well she did chain him up) but we say she did it for no reason OR we say that regeneration was impossible in that instance and he would have truly died if he did it too.
> 
> I really hated how season 3 and 4 Doctor seemed like he was trying to sacrifice his own life every other episode.



"Even you wouldn't survive" - River said something to that effect in the library. Outright told him his regenerations would not save him.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Aug 29, 2011)

Since River gave up all of her regeneration cycles to save the Doctor, does that mean the Doctor has more than 2 remaining regeneration cycles left in him?


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 29, 2011)

If it does, he never mentioned it. Looks like it was only to save his life.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 29, 2011)

Presumably, but since they made it certain that the doctor dies at a fixed point in time it's kinda doubtful that he'd have any more regenerations. I mean first he has to change his future and then he can worry about the next cycles. 

I wonder how many cycles River gave


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 29, 2011)

We should all know a fixed point in time stays fixed until the plot calls for it to be changed or somewhat reworked from how we perceived the initial point (i.e. when we saw the spacesuit shoot Doctor, there could have been other factors we haven't seen yet)


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 29, 2011)

I haven't found time to watch the lastest ep.  

I'm temporally deprived...  in more ways than one!


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Aug 29, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> If it does, he never mentioned it. Looks like it was only to save his life.



Or maybe he doesn't know about it. I mean, I doubt that the Doctor's adventure will end after he gets killed in his 13th incarnation. Moffat might have helped the series by giving the Doctor more regeneration cycles and continuing his adventures.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 29, 2011)

So this episode has pretty much proven that fixed points in time are not really that fixed and the Doctor and his companions will find a way to change them.

//HbS


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> Presumably, but since they made it certain that the doctor dies at a fixed point in time it's kinda doubtful that he'd have any more regenerations. I mean first he has to change his future and then he can worry about the next cycles.
> 
> I wonder how many cycles River gave



He already had two more regenerations at that fixed point in time. Gaining more has nothing to do with it. When he died he was shot before he could regenerate, so he was dead dead, rather than temporarily dead.

And a cycle is 13 regenerations. A regeneration is called a regeneration.

We know that he doesn't _really_ die at that fixed point in time anyway, so none of that really matters.


----------



## Kanali (Aug 29, 2011)

The way I read the whole "River giving up her regenerations for the Doctor" is that she used up all her regenerative powers/regenerations whatever to bring him back from the dead and that the Doctor himself still only has 2 more left. Its pretty out in the open unless Moffat clarifies it but when the time comes Im sure they'll find a better way to make him survive his 13th incarnation.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 29, 2011)

Kanali said:


> The way I read the whole "River giving up her regenerations for the Doctor" is that she used up all her regenerative powers/regenerations whatever to bring him back from the dead and that the Doctor himself still only has 2 more left. Its pretty out in the open unless Moffat clarifies it but when the time comes Im sure they'll find a better way to make him survive his 13th incarnation.



As stated before, the 13 regeneration limited are STRONGLY suggested to have been broken because the evidence suggesting the limit is only sanctioned to the MASTER on orders of the COUNCIL.

And it's only mentioned vaguely once. 

fanon ftw


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 29, 2011)

And as stated _after_ that was stated:



masamune1 said:


> No, it was said a few times that Time Lords have only 13 lives. The first time it was mentioned was _Deadly Assassin_ when the Master actually ran out of regeneration and was on his last- he was dying, and was a rotting, walking corpse, who tried to get his hands on more. He failed, so resorted to body snatching. The one you are talking about sounds like _The Five Doctors_ where the Time Lords offer to give him more if he helped them out. The 8th Doctor's film mentions it as well.



I'd like to add that Russel T. Davies is on record as saying that yes, he only has 13 lives, though granted Moffat may change that.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 29, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> We've known about the set number of regenerations for decades... All this episode proved was that - in the New Who at least - regenerations are a biological thing, not something granted by the Time Lord's technology (although I'd imagine that technology can still grant additional regenerations).



Actually the set regenerations actually seemed to be a set rule that the time lords themselves made.  The Master has had countless regenerations and was implied it was because as the Doctor said "He does not follow the rules" somewhat implying that actually the limit is set by the Time Lord leadership themselves.  It isn't a biological but a law/cultural limit. (Also up for debate is if the Changing from 1st to 2nd Doctor was actually a regeneration since the old series treated it differently from the others)

Also add to the fact that the Valeyard is a future Doctor which the master refered to happening after his supposed last regeneration too.


----------



## Kanali (Aug 29, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Actually the set regenerations actually seemed to be a set rule that the time lords themselves made.  The Master has had countless regenerations and was implied it was because as the Doctor said "He does not follow the rules" somewhat implying that actually the limit is set by the Time Lord leadership themselves.  It isn't a biological but a law/cultural limit. (Also up for debate is if the Changing from 1st to 2nd Doctor was actually a regeneration since the old series treated it differently from the others)
> 
> Also add to the fact that the Valeyard is a future Doctor which the master refered to happening after his supposed last regeneration too.



After using up all his regenerations, the Master started stealing bodies. Thus he only had as many regenerations as a normal Time Lord and then used other means to survive (although since he was brought back from the dead and given a new regenerative cycle he's regenerated at least once more than a normal Time Lord would have been able to). 

And the 1st to 2nd Doctor has been treated as a regeneration ever since. Its iffy-ness can be explained by the fact that the concept was still new and it wasn't until later that they cemented the idea that he can do it multiple times etc. 

And as for the Valeyard he was created from the Doctors evil "between the Doctors 12th and final incarnation". The whole thing with the Valeyard is a bit iffy since he's technically not a regular incarnation but something else entirely. Then again in the original script it was to be made clear that the Doctor would definitely turn into the Valeyard and would be driven to elongate his life after he ran out of regenerations just like the Master had done.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 29, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Actually the set regenerations actually seemed to be a set rule that the time lords themselves made.  The Master has had countless regenerations and was implied it was because as the Doctor said "He does not follow the rules" somewhat implying that actually the limit is set by the Time Lord leadership themselves.  It isn't a biological but a law/cultural limit.


The Master had 12 regenerations and then he became a walking corpse, snatching bodies. Later he got another set of 12 regens so he can fight in the war, as far as I remember.

It's not really a law, since Time Lords have a limited amount of regeneration energy. I just guess the most common amount is enough for 12 regens.

//HbS


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 29, 2011)

The oldest question in the universe

"Who is the Doctor"
Doctor : I am...










Clark.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 29, 2011)

The oldest question in the unverse:

"What came first, the chicken or the egg?"


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 29, 2011)

hahahahahah


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 29, 2011)

emROARS said:


> As stated before, the 13 regeneration limited are STRONGLY suggested to have been broken because the evidence suggesting the limit is only sanctioned to the MASTER on orders of the COUNCIL.
> 
> And it's only mentioned vaguely once.
> 
> fanon ftw



I have pointed this out before, but we may have a case of the inmates running the asylum. After all Moffat basically is a super fan and he might incorporate that into his work, I think it would be beneficial for him to ignore it or treat it as the Master only.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 29, 2011)

Do you know when does Silence fall? The question is "What does a woman want?"

//HbS


----------



## Guru (Aug 29, 2011)

Current Doctor Who SUCKS. 

They barely even go to alien planets any more! They just go forwards and backwards in time on EARTH. 

Boring :'(


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 29, 2011)

I kinda miss random trips to random planets, where Doctor basicly starts off like a tourist before trouble starts.

//HbS


----------



## Bioness (Aug 29, 2011)

Do these fuck up anyone else? I can understand if there was a possibility for it to happen but that one with the Pandorica was pure bullshit.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Aug 29, 2011)

There's some parts of the episodes "The Waters of Mars", "Amy's Choice" & "A Good Man Goes To War" that I can see the Doctor slowly turning into Valeyard. Does anyone else noticed them?


----------



## Bioness (Aug 29, 2011)

The Water of Mars definitely, the Doctor was giving off massive Light Yagami vibes at the end.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 29, 2011)

> They barely even go to alien planets any more! They just go forwards and backwards in time on EARTH.



Lack of budget my dear.



> Do these fuck up anyone else? I can understand if there was a possibility for it to happen but that one with the Pandorica was pure bullshit.



It's a show about time travel, unlike RTD Moffat likes to mess around with time. I do agree the Pandorica one was little out there but the Universe had ended, basically the Doctor could do what he wanted.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 29, 2011)

Mels could of been rewritten as part of Big Bang 2.0

Still, You named your daughter after your daughter.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Aug 29, 2011)

I think ontological paradoxes occur when someone or something (#1) from another reality/universe that's going to cease to exist somehow enters another reality/universe and informs who or whatever (#2) is there with them about what's going to occur before they (#1) cease to exist with their reality/universe. Does anyone kinda understand what I'm saying?


----------



## illmatic (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## sel (Aug 29, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Do these fuck up anyone else? I can understand if there was a possibility for it to happen but that one with the Pandorica was pure bullshit.



Tennants way of explaining this in Blink (Which was when Moff started this sort of messing around with time was) "wibbly-wobbly-timey-wimey."

So that's sort of how Mel 2.0 came to be Mel.

edit: How has no-one made a joke about Hitler coming out of the closet yet?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 29, 2011)

Hitler is still in the closet. Rory left him there to rot.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 29, 2011)

Channel 5 have been making the "Hitler is in the closet" joke for years. I guess I got sick of them ages ago.


----------



## sel (Aug 29, 2011)

Shows what rock I've been living under...


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 29, 2011)

Don't worry I only know because my History teacher used to tell me to watch that crap and I listened to him.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I have pointed this out before, but we may have a case of the inmates running the asylum. After all Moffat basically is a super fan and he might incorporate that into his work, I think it would be beneficial for him to ignore it or treat it as the Master only.



It was blatantly stated in the episode that it was first mentioned that the 13 lives applies to _Time Lords,_ not just the Master. It would not be better to ignore it either, since it- along with the Valeyard- hangs over the series liie a sword, adds a sense of underlying tension and drama to the story, knowing as we do that the Doctor is not only destined to die, he is destined to spawn or become evil just before he does. Of course they will find a way to get around it, but getting rid of it is not the way.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 29, 2011)

Chaos Hokage said:


> I think ontological paradoxes occur when someone or something (#1) from another reality/universe that's going to cease to exist somehow enters another reality/universe and informs who or whatever (#2) is there with them about what's going to occur before they (#1) cease to exist with their reality/universe. Does anyone kinda understand what I'm saying?



Yes I know what you are talking about, this video sort of explains it, also in "Turn Left" it was stated that that alternate reality world of Donna's still exists.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 29, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> It was blatantly stated in the episode that it was first mentioned that the 13 lives applies to _Time Lords,_ not just the Master. It would not be better to ignore it either, since it- along with the Valeyard- hangs over the series liie a sword, adds a sense of underlying tension and drama to the story, knowing as we do that the Doctor is not only destined to die, he is destined to spawn or become evil just before he does. *Of course they will find a way to get around it, but getting rid of it is not the way*.



sure it is it's a dumb rule that only the hardcore really know about.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Its not a dumb rule and lots of fans know about it. I'm sure as hell not a hardcore fan but I've known about it for years.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 29, 2011)

dumb rule :|


----------



## Hawk (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah, it's a pretty dumb rule :|


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Its a smart rule; it adds a layer of vulnerability to an otherwise immortal race of superintelligent demogods. It makes their deaths more powerful knowing that every time they cheat it, they also move closer it, and it stops them abusing it. Its also helped make the Master become a serious, desperate and dangerous opponent, as well as other villains, giving them something to aspire to, the true immortality that they only ever had a taste of.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 29, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Its a smart rule; it adds a layer of vulnerability to an otherwise immortal race of superintelligent demogods. It makes their deaths more powerful knowing that every time they cheat it, they also move closer it, and it stops them abusing it. Its also helped make the Master become a serious, desperate and dangerous opponent, as well as other villains, giving them something to aspire to, the true immortality that they only ever had a taste of.



All of this would mean something were it true. Timelords aren't immortal, double tap kills them dead, the doctor died in this last go totally, don't try and attach meaning where there isnt one. A Timelord can be killed and relatively easily. Asprine does it...shooting both hearts does to. Of course there is still a sense of danger with them still.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 29, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> A Timelord can be killed and relatively easily. Asprine does it...shooting both hearts does to.



Most recently Hallucinogenic lipstick  does it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Most recently Hallucinogenic lipstick  does it.



That was a different lipstick, not the hallucinogenic. 

And did anyone mention the Doctor's TARDIS was missing? Think back to the season opener...we see him on a car, we never see the TARDIS, he gets killed and then the other Doctor shows up with his own TARDIS that's in the bathroom...something is really not right about that. Why would the Doctor be using a car again, the last time he used a car was when the TARDIS was broken down and the third doctor was using a car...

Maybe the car was the TARDIS but it would be odd for him to fix it just for that. So what if someone like the Silence or someone else stole the TARDIS? I'm starting to think the person in the Astronaut suit is the Doctor...I get this sneaking sensation that's somehow the case.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 30, 2011)

No one really did question where the car came from when they are pretty much in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2011)

Nope, he just sends them letters and asks them to show up and no one looks for the TARDIS after he dies either.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 30, 2011)

Good shout on that front - it's likely to be in Lake Silencio, hence where the astronaut suit came from.

Gonna have to side with Masamune on the thirteen regeneration limit rule, as it does give a sense of finite life span. Without it, the Doctor would seem far too much like a god. If I remember correctly, concerining the Valeyard, that he is not the 13th regeneration, but rather born out of the energy used in the 12th-13th regeneration? Or something, it was not massively clear.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

Guru said:


> Current Doctor Who SUCKS.
> 
> They barely even go to alien planets any more! They just go forwards and backwards in time on EARTH.
> 
> Boring :'(



doctor'z_wife


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Good shout on that front - it's likely to be in Lake Silencio, hence where the astronaut suit came from.
> 
> Gonna have to side with Masamune on the thirteen regeneration limit rule, as it does give a sense of finite life span. Without it, the Doctor would seem far too much like a god. If I remember correctly, concerining the Valeyard, that he is not the 13th regeneration, but rather born out of the energy used in the 12th-13th regeneration? Or something, it was not massively clear.



I didn't ask for sides. The regernerations are a granted thing and that just makes the Time Lords too powerful in general, much more than being hard to kill. People think that faulty, bad plot points that shouldn't have been introduced in the first place are something interesting when if they wanted it to be final all that it takes is what the Astronaut did, or someone with a gun that has two bullets.



Banhammer said:


> doctor'z_wife


Doctor's Wife
Good Man Goes to War
In the time of Angels two parter 
What I really heard was "they don't shoot this in enough quarries!"


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 30, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Nope, he just sends them letters and asks them to show up and no one looks for the TARDIS after he dies either.


He probably did what he usually does, just park it somewhere, maybe hide it by unsynching it with time by 1 second.

Noone can get in the TARDIS anyway.

Also, the 12 regens thing is not a rule, it's not a law. Time Lords have a limited amount of regen energy, with the exception of Rassilon, who just won't die.

//HbS


----------



## Starstalker (Aug 30, 2011)

So, what are your opinions of the Master returning? Think that there is a chance that we will ever see him again?


----------



## Kanali (Aug 30, 2011)

Almost definitely. He's way too iconic a character to never return again and he has a habit of constantly cheating death. He's come back from way worse than what happened to him in "The End of Time".


----------



## Starstalker (Aug 30, 2011)

But 'In the End of Time' he was transported to the last day of the Great Time War, when the time lords died, right? If he dies there, doesn't that erase him from history?

(sry, I know little about the Great Time War and the older series so I might be wrong)


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2011)

It's Doctor Who. They will bring back the Master. Honestly I wish they'd just kill him off already but no let's drudge all the old villains and keep giving the same plots again and again. It's not tedious at all.


----------



## Starstalker (Aug 30, 2011)

The Master might be different when he returns. Before he died in the EoT he had converted, became one of the good guys, so who knows...


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It's Doctor Who. They will bring back the Master. Honestly I wish they'd just kill him off already but no let's drudge all the old villains and keep giving the same plots again and again. It's not tedious at all.



As of late, that's certainly not something you can accuse Dr Who of doing. The Religion of the Silence are very different from anything that has appeared in New Who at least.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It's Doctor Who. They will bring back the Master. Honestly I wish they'd just kill him off already but no let's drudge all the old villains and keep giving the same plots again and again. It's not tedious at all.



DW hater in a DW thread

You shall be punished


----------



## Kanali (Aug 30, 2011)

Starstalker said:


> The Master might be different when he returns. Before he died in the EoT he had converted, became one of the good guys, so who knows...



He hadn't really converted though, all he did was save the Doctor from Rassilon because he hated Rassilon more. He used to save the Doctor loads of times in the old series even as he plotted to enslave him and destroy or conquer things.


----------



## River Song (Aug 30, 2011)

I am enjoying this season more.

Partrly because there is more Song and I love Amy

And partly because I disliked both the ninth Doctor and Rose


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2011)

I have one complaint about Moffat, he's sort of cheapening the concept of death on the show for me. We saw Rory, Amy and Doctor all die/wiped from time in the fifth series and all come back for happy ending. It was all part of the plot so I didn't really care, barely noticed infact. But this series has solely revolved around the Doctor's death and it's what the series has been building up to. But the worst happened, the Doctor died and was brought back, doesn't it nullify any sort of tension for the ending because it's already taken place? We know the Doctor isn't dying, this is Doctor Who so what we looking forward to exactly now?


----------



## Hawk (Aug 30, 2011)

The Master shall return, he's way too awesome of a character for them not to bring him back. They could hurry up though, it would be interesting to see how they plan on bringing him back


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2011)

He just went away, no more Master till they have a decent plot that doesn't involve him cackling for 50 minutes.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 30, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> All of this would mean something were it true. Timelords aren't immortal, double tap kills them dead, the doctor died in this last go totally, don't try and attach meaning where there isnt one. A Timelord can be killed and relatively easily. Asprine does it...shooting both hearts does to. Of course there is still a sense of danger with them still.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I didn't ask for sides. The regernerations are a granted thing and that just makes the Time Lords too powerful in general, much more than being hard to kill. People think that faulty, bad plot points that shouldn't have been introduced in the first place are something interesting when if they wanted it to be final all that it takes is what the Astronaut did, or someone with a gun that has two bullets.



Regenerations aren't granted; Time Lords are born with it. That it is _possible_ to grant them is tue, but you miss the part where it is almost never done. The Master was the first Time Lord to figure out how to do it and he tried it himself twice- in both cases, he would have destroyed an entire world in the process. The Time Lords may have figured out a more humane way of course, given that they offered him a cycle once (though its quite possible they didn't, and just picked some random planet to annihilate), but even if they did the Master is the only one a new cycle was given to, and they had to outright ressurect him first. Its not an easy thing to do, and even less straightforward.  

Its not a faulty plot point or a bad one. It was introduced to turn the Master from a slightly campy villain into a ruthless, desperate and far more dangerous one, and it succeeded in spades. Other Time Lords have went to lengths to avoid death as well because of the limit, and it deals with (to a degree) naggling plot issues about why Gallifrey doesn't have a population problem. 

No one wants the Doctor's death to be final; if there is still a 13 regeneration limit it will almost certainly not stop them finding a way to help him cheat it. 

But thats just it- cheating death, running from death, dealing with death; these are fairly major themes in the series, since the days of the 1st Doctor. The Doctor himself has trouble dealing with loss in any form, as seen with how he deals with leaving his companions; the Master and numerous other villains- especially the Cybermen- have gone to insane lengths to ensure their survival; the Doctor's regenerations are all about the main character dying, and another man filling his shoes.

The limit serves to make the Doctor mortal. You say he could be killed just by being shot twice or whatever and thats true, but then so could any and every other TV hero; few of them, though, have to deal with the possiblity of dying of age. Buffy, Bauer, the Winchesters or whoever, they don't really expect to live that long, and with them and the rest we have to swallow the premise that the world was never as in as much danger as when they were around, and we might all be doomed when they aren't around. 

Since the Doctor is an ageless time traveller that premise is easier to accept, and he's such a long run character, so the possibility of having to face up to his own mortality the old fashioned way, and in a way that might be meaningful, is an intriguing opportunity. Its what makes him _different_ from all those other heroes, because they can die almost as easily. This kind of threat, this kind of fate, is one that they are not going to face, and its taken for granted that they won't face it, death by mortality. The Doctor is one of the few characters who can face it, if in a unique way.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I have one complaint about Moffat, he's sort of cheapening the concept of death on the show for me. We saw Rory, Amy and Doctor all die/wiped from time in the fifth series and all come back for happy ending. It was all part of the plot so I didn't really care, barely noticed infact. But this series has solely revolved around the Doctor's death and it's what the series has been building up to. But the worst happened, the Doctor died and was brought back, doesn't it nullify any sort of tension for the ending because it's already taken place? We know the Doctor isn't dying, this is Doctor Who so what we looking forward to exactly now?



The solution.

Its like _Colombo_. 'Cept we don't know whodunnit (so, that as well).

I don't think he's cheaping death- it was already cheapened the last few seasons.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I didn't ask for sides. The regernerations are a granted thing and that just makes the Time Lords too powerful in general, much more than being hard to kill. People think that faulty, bad plot points that shouldn't have been introduced in the first place are something interesting when if they wanted it to be final all that it takes is what the Astronaut did, or someone with a gun that has two bullets.



Actually, if you'll recall if you shoot a time lord with bullets while he's regenerating something nasty may happen

But then again that may have been just river


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Actually, if you'll recall if you shoot a time lord with bullets while he's regenerating something nasty may happen
> 
> But then again that may have been just river



In the first 24 hours of their regeneration a Time Lord is effectively invincible; they will regenerate from any wound almost instantly- Tennant's Doctor got his hand chopped off and it grew back in seconds. River basically used her regeneration energies to shoot the bullets out. I guess any Time Lord could  control such energies that way though, that said, the Doctor's regenerations are supposed to be a little wonky.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> He just went away, no more Master till they have a decent plot that doesn't involve him cackling for 50 minutes.



YOU... YOU 

YOU BITCH!


----------



## Hawk (Aug 30, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> In the first 24 hours of their regeneration a Time Lord is effectively invincible; they will regenerate from any wound almost instantly- Tennant's Doctor got his hand chopped off and it grew back in seconds. River basically used her regeneration energies to shoot the bullets out. I guess any Time Lord could  control such energies that way though, that said, the Doctor's regenerations are supposed to be a little wonky.


But aren't they also vulnerable at first? I mean if they're really so invincible then the astronaut shouldn't of been able to hurt the doctor. Even if he was just starting his regeneration he could of survived that :/ 


Gogeta said:


> YOU... YOU
> 
> YOU BITCH!


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 30, 2011)

I meant its the first 24 hours _after_ their regeneration. You can kill them in the middle of it, and its permanent.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Regenerations aren't granted; Time Lords are born with it. That it is _possible_ to grant them is tue, but you miss the part where it is almost never done. The Master was the first Time Lord to figure out how to do it and he tried it himself twice- in both cases, he would have destroyed an entire world in the process. The Time Lords may have figured out a more humane way of course, given that they offered him a cycle once (though its quite possible they didn't, and just picked some random planet to annihilate), but even if they did the Master is the only one a new cycle was given to, and they had to outright ressurect him first. Its not an easy thing to do, and even less straightforward.
> 
> Its not a faulty plot point or a bad one. It was introduced to turn the Master from a slightly campy villain into a ruthless, desperate and far more dangerous one, and it succeeded in spades. Other Time Lords have went to lengths to avoid death as well because of the limit, and it deals with (to a degree) naggling plot issues about why Gallifrey doesn't have a population problem.
> 
> ...



Now you're saying that it makes him mortal? First he was immortal...which is it? Vampires are immortal but you can kill one if you stake it in the heart and while its hard to do its never been "too much" for the heroes or heroines in those stories. 


Left unattended the Doctor could seemingly live forever if he never got injured or regenerated. The Doctor is mortal enough without the stupid regeneration limit, he's not all that strong, he's not all that fast, he's not magic since most of the wacky stuff we saw Time Lords doing back in the old show has been left behind. He's more or less like a super genius, but he's as fragile as need be to be considered in danger enough of the time.

And they were a granted thing, as the article here says because the limit on the number was imposed by Rassilon:


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 31, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> But aren't they also vulnerable at first? I mean if they're really so invincible then the astronaut shouldn't of been able to hurt the doctor. Even if he was just starting his regeneration he could of survived that :/


Masamune is wrong about one thing. A Time Lord is not invincible, he's healing extremely fast. However, if he was to be killed instantly (*not* fatally wounded) he'll die anyway, no matter if it's before, during, or after regeneration.

Oh, and during regeneration they're extremely vulnerable.

//HbS


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2011)

If a time lord drowns, bam they're dead.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

Timelords are far from invincible, throw one in to a Volcano and you'll get a scene akin to the one from Terminator 2.


----------



## Kanali (Aug 31, 2011)

The degree of control they have over their regenerations/how smoothly they go is also a factor in how hard they are to kill shortly after they've regenerated even with crazy healing powers. River is up and going immediately while the Doctor usually either goes crazy or comatose for a while.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

> River is up and going immediately while the Doctor usually either goes crazy or comatose for a while.



River is a spring chicken, Doctor has serious baggage to deal with after every regeneration.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Now you're saying that it makes him mortal? First he was immortal...which is it? Vampires are immortal but you can kill one if you stake it in the heart and while its hard to do its never been "too much" for the heroes or heroines in those stories.



I meant it made him more mortal; it balances out his immortality. 

The Doctor is not a vampire, and he's not a villain heroes are trying to kill. And he is a long-running character, so unlike other immortal heroes he comes with the feeling of a guy who really has been around for a long time, in the sense that we've been with him for so much of that journey. 



> Left unattended the Doctor could seemingly live forever if he never got injured or regenerated. The Doctor is mortal enough without the stupid regeneration limit, he's not all that strong, he's not all that fast, he's not magic since most of the wacky stuff we saw Time Lords doing back in the old show has been left behind. He's more or less like a super genius, but he's as fragile as need be to be considered in danger enough of the time.



He destroyed both the Time Lords and the Daleks all by himself and locked them out of time and space, and he dragged the Earth from another galaxy back to our solar system in seconds. Thats quite a bit wackier than anything the Time Lords used to get up to.

But its not about how powerful he is; its about the fact that we know he's _not_ going to die because he's like any other popular ficitonal hero- like they would ever really kill him. I'm not trying to present the limit as a way to finally finish him off; I'm trying to say its his equivalent of getting old, which is something few of those heroes have to face (alternate futures, etc. excempted). The fact that it _can_ happen to him is what makes him somewhat more human.



> And they were a granted thing, as the article here says because the limit on the number was imposed by Rassilon:



I was unaware of that, but imposed is not granted, and Rassilon is not the Time Lords. _Rassilon_ might be able to limit regenerations, but the other Time Lords can't, and given that most of them thought he was long, long, long, long dead, and that he was really a selfish despot who would have done this to control Gallifrey, that still doesn't really count as something that makes the Time Lords too powerful.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 31, 2011)

"_Completely impossible.  Rory's gay!_"

Rory's pride can take a beating.  

I guess this presents us with a 3rd option in addition to his flesh clone.

The Dr that died could have been a shape shifting mini robo godzilla thing


----------



## Eternity (Aug 31, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> "_Completely impossible.  Rory's gay!_"
> 
> Rory's pride can take a beating.
> 
> ...



Haven't thought about that. That is indeed a possiblity


----------



## Bioness (Aug 31, 2011)

I doubt that Doctor was an imposter, he dies there and it is a fixed point in time.

also found this funny


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 31, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If a time lord drowns, bam they're dead.


In fact that's exactly how The Doctor died in Turn Left if I recall.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 31, 2011)

Yup. He drowned with the Spider Queen.

//HbS


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

I asked my friend what he thinks the oldest question in the Universe is and he said:



> Does my bum look big in this?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2011)

According to "Rise of the Cybermen" from Series 2 the Doctor isn't truly immortal even in the sense that he will live forever if not disturbed. He says he gave ten years of his life to repower the TARDIS.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

He will age just like normal and die eventually, but after a very long time.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 31, 2011)

Didn't the first Doctor more or less die of old age too?


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2011)

Captain Jack laughs at the Doctor's "immortality"  (I haven't seen Torchwood yet so if something there makes my comment wrong please don't spoil D: )


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Didn't the first Doctor more or less die of old age too?


 
As near as I can tell, for their first life a Time Lord ages more or less normally, but after regenerating they basically stop, or crawl to zero. 

Don't have a clue how "giving up ten years of life" fits into this, though it conflicts with an earlier statement he made that Time Lords, if they avoid accidents or injury, can live forever.



Sin said:


> Captain Jack laughs at the Doctor's "immortality"  (I haven't seen Torchwood yet so if something there makes my comment wrong please don't spoil D: )



The Doctor's immortality doesn't prevent him from flying in the TARDIS, for one.

Jack envys the Doctor in almost everything.. His own immortality is a curse, since its brought him countless losses and scores of horrifying deaths, and he suspects (rightly) that eventually he'll mutate into something barely resembling a human. So no, he doesn't laugh.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2011)

Canton and Jack...a match made in Heaven.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 1, 2011)

> According to LKH, "Silence will fall when the question is asked"
> In DOTM, when Amy is kidnapped by the Silence, they tell her that "She will bring the Silence"
> 
> So we can assume that Amy may be the one to ask this question?
> ...


The stuff you never notice until its pointed out.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh that is interesting  

Amy asking "the question" I wonder what's the important question that she would ask the doctor. Hmm, definitely brings a bit of mystery.


----------



## Kanali (Sep 1, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Didn't the first Doctor more or less die of old age too?



He died because his life force was drained although old age was apparently a factor.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 1, 2011)

Amy bringing the Silence seems to be more about her having River though.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 1, 2011)

Kanali said:


> He died because his life force was drained although old age was apparently a factor.



And he was what like 450 years old or something...bleh too many inconsistencies 



The current Doctor however should be 1700 or something...but so much crap has gone on


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 1, 2011)

If the question is "Doctor who?" Imma kick some ass.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2011)

> If the question is "Doctor who?" Imma kick some ass.



It's a stupid question that has been asked on the show since it's inception and Silence didn't fall. I really don't want the show to be so bloody self indulgent that they assume the oldest question in the Universe is something as trivial as his real name.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Bioness said:


> And he was what like 450 years old or something...bleh too many inconsistencies
> 
> 
> 
> The current Doctor however should be 1700 or something...but so much crap has gone on



Well, it might be that sometimes he counts in Gallifreyan years, sometimes Earth years, depedning on his mood, and who he's trying to fool. I don't think he's _that_ old; the 7th Doctor said he was around 1,200 or something, and I think thats the highest its ever been. The 9th and 10th Doctors didn't seem to last that long, so he might not have aged that much since then (relaively speaking).



Ennoea said:


> It's a stupid question that has been asked on the show since it's inception and Silence didn't fall. I really don't want the show to be so bloody self indulgent that they assume the oldest question in the Universe is something as trivial as his real name.



The first words ever written were "Hello, sweetie". What do you think the odds are going to be?


----------



## User Name (Sep 2, 2011)

From Let's kill Hitler:


DUN DUN DUN...


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 2, 2011)

Interview with Moff that looks at some of the objections some people have had.

Seems that since Let's Kill Hitler aired, the amount of abuse Moff has been getting has been on Twitter increasing.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2011)

Let's Kill Hitler really brought all the haters. I personally don't know why because it was a pretty good episode. Main complaints are too much River, not enough exploration of Amy and River esp since she found out River is her daughter and Moff using death as a plot point far too often.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

well I can see how an episode called "Let's kill hitler" featuring only three minutes of hitlerdom might be a little aggravating, but I think the point wasn't for the doctor and the companions to kill hitler but for the robot go around killing war criminals


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 2, 2011)

They didn't kill war criminals, though; they only tortured them (unless you count Nazi party mooks in the wrong place at the wrong time).

I think it was actually about the death of the Doctor, whose death was a "fixed point" in time but looked set to be killed at that point anyway. Plus as someone else said, there is the whole 35 minutes thing...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 2, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Interview with Moff that looks at some of the objections some people have had.
> 
> Seems that since Let's Kill Hitler aired, the amount of abuse Moff has been getting has been on Twitter increasing.



Who gives a fuck, if they were RTD fans we really shouldn't value their opinions in the first place. The show's viewership has been up, especially over here and the show's been more consistently good. If this episode had aired directly after "Good Man Goes to War" these people probably wouldn't even be bitching.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 2, 2011)

The Moff knows his spoilers.


----------



## River Song (Sep 2, 2011)

there's no such thing as too much River


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2011)

> _*I think it's fantastic. I admire it. I'm just used to this  notion  of, like I said, dumbing it down when it's maybe not necessary. *_
> 
> If  you ever, ever, ever dumb anything down, you are assuming other  people  aren't as clever as you. And you will not survive long. Always  assume  people are smarter than you.



I love this guy


----------



## Velocity (Sep 2, 2011)

Paper Person said:


> there's no such thing as too much River



As exampled by your triple-River set, I presume?


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 2, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Who gives a fuck, if they were RTD fans we really shouldn't value their opinions in the first place. The show's viewership has been up, especially over here and the show's been more consistently good. If this episode had aired directly after "Good Man Goes to War" these people probably wouldn't even be bitching.



Well, I'm not sure that many of them are RTD fans. I think a lot of people just dislike River Song and Moff's fast and loose time travel treatment has gotten to a lot of others. It just feels like as many are alienated by recent events than those who have enjoyed it.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2011)

Personally seems like people just aren't so used to such an arc heavy Dr Who series and want the stand alone ep format back.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 2, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Well, I'm not sure that many of them are RTD fans. I think a lot of people just dislike River Song and Moff's fast and loose time travel treatment has gotten to a lot of others. It just feels like as many are alienated by recent events than those who have enjoyed it.



I like how back when I hated River everyone acted like she was the best thing ever, this is why I hate being involved with fandoms like this, they pretty much act all fickle and hate everything and I've only seen good stuff on Twitter and I watch the Doctor Who trending page whenever I'm on.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Sin said:


> Fuck         that



Half hour format with cliffhangers,always good to have.


----------



## Kanali (Sep 3, 2011)

Sin said:


> Fuck         that



Agreed, these two seasons have probably been my favorite overall.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Tonight at 8 PM


----------



## Hawk (Sep 3, 2011)

Can't wait, this episode looks super creepy awesome


----------



## Eternity (Sep 3, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> Can't wait, this episode looks super creepy awesome



Quoted for truth


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

Wait

The blessing is a giant vagina?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

> I like how back when I hated River



Lol. Just saying. Lol


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 3, 2011)

I still dislike River.

//HbS


----------



## Hawk (Sep 3, 2011)

I like River, her personality is interesting and adds somewhat of an interesting flavour to the Doctor. They actually go pretty well together.


----------



## River Song (Sep 3, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I still dislike River.
> 
> //HbS





River is amazing  because she is assertive,she is smart, she is devious and she is just utterly wonderful


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2011)

River is alittle over the top but I do like her. The flirting with the Doctor however I find vomit inducing.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 3, 2011)

wth do you sign your own post?


----------



## emROARS (Sep 3, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I still dislike River.
> 
> //HbS



Thank god i'm not the only one.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2011)

Me too, it's just plain weird.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 3, 2011)

everyone is going on about how AMAZIN she is and i'm like

uh no?

I mean, she's a plot device ffs.

If they wanted another time lord back bring in the master or hell bring back gallifrey.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 3, 2011)

emROARS said:


> everyone is going on about how AMAZIN she is and i'm like
> 
> uh no?
> 
> ...



 

Yeah they should do that one of these days...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

I still say, should the doctor actually die and it not just be the flesh doc, they should have it be the Master who leads them to get him back.

The Barbossa to his Sparrow


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 3, 2011)

You're all monsters for not liking River.


----------



## River Song (Sep 3, 2011)

I prefer River over almost everyone, the master is on par with her because he is wonderfully Insane


----------



## Orxon (Sep 3, 2011)

River is a little _too much_ but it was still hilarious when gave the Doctor a boner.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 3, 2011)

The Master is only awesome due to John Simm. The old masters were cringeworthy


----------



## Eternity (Sep 3, 2011)

I love River, Amy, Rose and the doctor.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2011)

If anymore evidence was needed that Mark Gatiss shouldn't write any more Who we got it. Nicely directed but you could see the director struggling to pad out such a script, nice plot but it took too long to start up and the resolution was far too quick and easy (not to mention cheesy). Shame because it really could have been better.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

/wikis list of DW episodes
/ctrl f's episodes by Mark Gatiss

Victory of the Daleks
Idiot's Lantern
The Unquiet Dead

Yeahhhh, not exactly a record for quality...

/will see episode as soon as its on internets

AND IF ONE OF YOU FUCKS MENTIONS LOLOL GO VISIT IPLAYER, I WILL NEG THE SHIT OUT OF YOU


----------



## Eternity (Sep 3, 2011)

Sunny. Newest DW episode. Nao!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2011)

Sunny just go on IPlayer:ho


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 3, 2011)

The ep wasn't bad, but not what I expected. Matt Smuth was great throughout though.

Next ep looks cool.

My own problem is that everyone has forgotten about baby Melody. I thought Amy would be a tad more distraught.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Sunny. Newest DW episode. Nao!


I'll get it to you as soon as I can find it 

Its up on TPB but it doesnt have seeders.

Going by past records, it should have a DDL link within a half hour.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2011)

> My own problem is that everyone has forgotten about baby Melody. I thought Amy would be a tad more distraught.



It was suppoused to be the second ep in the series so that's probably why. But yeah even my Sister who isn't an avid DW watcher was asking why the fuck they were't upset over their baby being kidnapped.

Sunny you bastard, I shall have my vengence


----------



## Eternity (Sep 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'll get it to you as soon as I can find it
> 
> Its up on TPB but it doesnt have seeders.
> 
> Going by past records, it should have a DDL link within a half hour.



Love you


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It was suppoused to be the second ep in the series so that's probably why. But yeah even my Sister who isn't an avid DW watcher was asking why the fuck they were't upset over their baby being kidnapped.


Oh ok. Eps out of order are annoying.

I guess only eps written by Moffat himself are relavent to River Song.

Like Ep 13 on Oct 1st is called "The Wedding of River Song".


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2011)

Next week looks damn good though.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes next ep looks cool.

We'll see samurai Amy from the trailer a while ago.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

OKAY I THINK I FOUND A WORKING DOWNLOAD


----------



## Eternity (Sep 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

Rory: We're dead aren't we. We're dead, again.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 3, 2011)

Does anyone else find the speed with which Amy and Rory accept the fact that they're not going to raise Melody as they wanted to weird?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 3, 2011)

Time travel rules? You just can't fix some stuff. And way too much stuff depends on River growing up the way she did.

//HbS


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2011)

As I said before this ep was suppoused to air as the second ep in the series but they changed it because Moffat thought it would make Part 1 too dark.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes but they didn't even seem to care, it was just sort of like "Oh we can't raise our daughter...okay I guess."



Ennoea said:


> As I said before this ep was suppoused to air as the second ep in the series but they changed it because Moffat thought it would make Part 1 too dark.



I guess that might explain it.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2011)

They filmed it with the pretext that their daughter is fine thus them being like that.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 3, 2011)

That's one bizarre neg.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 3, 2011)

Need Megavideo link


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

Posting links undercuts my pimping project 

@Bio: Sending


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 3, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Episode boring as fuck. Cheesy in a bad way.



I thought it was a pretty decent ep. It's just that we've all been spoiled with super awesome eps this season that the par has been raised considerably.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 3, 2011)

Divx links from Quicksilverscreen:

Doctor.Who.2005.S06E09.HDTV.XviD-RiVER


Link removed (MU)
Link removed

omg, hope Sooyoung's alright


----------



## Eternity (Sep 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Rory: We're dead aren't we. We're dead, again.




If I didnt already rep you for episode, I wuld rep you for that


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Posting links undercuts my pimping project
> 
> @Bio: Sending


Oh, that thing in your signature? Forum tells me I caan't access it 


> Hunted by sister, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


I am clueless 

//HbS


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm counting the lift as another rory death scene and you cunts can't stop me


----------



## Bioness (Sep 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann he just posted one post, it's not like he's trying to make you go out of business.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm clueless as well since I also can't access it but I'm gonna go ahead and say that I couldn't give less of a shit about whatever your pimping project is and that you really need to stop thinking that you deserve some sort of monopoly on DDLs.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 3, 2011)

Really enjoyed this episode - very cheesy resolution, fair enough, but it was a neat and atmospheric little story nonetheless.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 3, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Really enjoyed this episode - very cheesy resolution, fair enough, but it was a neat and atmospheric little story nonetheless.



Agreed.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 3, 2011)

I liked the initial spooky parts. I like spooky Doctor Who episodes. Maybe why I liked Blink so much.

lol @ links monopoly. It's impossible. If you're going to be slow, someone will post earlier.

//HbS


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 3, 2011)

I have to add that the "next time" trailer totally upstaged the actual episode. Wikipedia, however, informs that it's written by Tony MacRae whose only other Dr Who venture is not one I remember fondly. Still, looking very awesome.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 3, 2011)

Hell, even The Doctor was spooked by the door knocking.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 3, 2011)

Fun fact, if Rory didn't make that nasty comment about giving the kid for monsters to eat they wouldn't end up inside 

//HbS


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 3, 2011)

Loved the creepiness of this, hated the resolution but the litte part at the end was totally worth it. Also I figured the doll house thing up the moment that they found the wooden pot painted like copper, except I thought those little girls had something to do with it. For a moment I thought they would go with George being evil at the end, would have been much better. 

The second that guy became a doll I was like "holy shit, what the fuck?"


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2011)

Meh ep.

Next week looks good.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 3, 2011)

User CP -> Group Memberships -> Trading Post Members -> Join Group


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2011)

Also, apparently Moffat has said that season 7 will be more standalone-ep based than arc-based.

Shitty fanbase forcing writer to make shitty decisions.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 4, 2011)

Well finishing River's arc, unless they do something to refresh number 11 with a new companion or something, there isn't much else to do.

We'd pretty much be in the specials phase as we were before number 10 left.

So uhhhh...bring on number 12?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah no. Hopefully Smith sticks around for a pretty long time. They need to stop this short term Doctor stuff, they seemed to last way longer back in the day.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 4, 2011)

I have found it interesting see as we have kept the same doctor and partner for two seasons in a row. In the past, every year was a new reboot, but now, season 5 and 6 kind of meld together, which isn't necessarily a bad thing, but can be if the formula gets old. If they have the stories that incorporate Amy and Rory well, then I am fine with keeping them because they are both amazing actors, and I sure as hell do not want to lose Matt for several years. This episode once again shows that the youngest Doctor ever is doing the best at being old.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> I have found it interesting see as we have kept the same doctor and partner for two seasons in a row. In the past, every year was a new reboot, but now, season 5 and 6 kind of meld together, which isn't necessarily a bad thing, but can be if the formula gets old. If they have the stories that incorporate Amy and Rory well, then I am fine with keeping them because they are both amazing actors, and I sure as hell do not want to lose Matt for several years. This episode once again shows that the youngest Doctor ever is doing the best at being old.



We kept Rose two years in a row, also 9 was the first time a Doctor and Companion debuted in the same episode, 11 was the second. So what you're calling past is only the recent show. 

Some of the Doctors stayed on for several years too, longer than Tennant or Smith has been thus far.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 4, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah no. Hopefully Smith sticks around for a pretty long time. They need to stop this short term Doctor stuff, they seemed to last way longer back in the day.


First doctor: 4 years
Second doctor: 3 years
Third doctor: 4 years
Fourth doctor: 7 years
Fifth doctor: 3 years
Sixth doctor: 3 years
Seventh doctor: 3 years
Eighth doctor: 1 movie
9th doctor: 1 year
10th doctor: 5 years
11th doctor: on 2nd year.

To be fair though, it was only like 7 episodes a year...or less in old who >___>

So leaving after 3 seasons seems to be the usual for ALL doctors.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> First doctor: 4 years
> Second doctor: 3 years
> Third doctor: 4 years
> Fourth doctor: 7 years
> ...



Yeah the First Doctor is in almost thirty episodes. They did more back then sometimes. But of the old Doctors four of them did three years and three did more. Of the new ones, none of them thus far have done three years. Though Tennant only did specials his last year. So I don't see why we should stick to three, its seems dumb especially with such an interesting Doctor and when Amy and Rory will have been there all three of his seasons thus far.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 4, 2011)

Amy and Rory have lasted much longer than most companions.

tbh, if it wasn't for the whole being River's parents bit, they'd have passed their expiration date at the end of last season.

Though I do like that Rory has managed to make himself en par with Jack instead of just being Mickey II


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 4, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I'm counting the lift as another rory death scene and you cunts can't stop me



Rory will probably die and revive next episode, or maybe future Rory.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

I wonder how many times they can kill Rory  

He's turning into the equivalent of Kenny from South Park


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 4, 2011)

What I'm worried about is that the Doctor started going through his regenerations at a rather rapid rate. He was 900 years old when 9th Doctor was introduced, right? That means 100 years per regeneration avarage. Now, 9th Doctor lasted what, a year or less, 10th Doctor lasted 2 years (Whoverse timeline, not our time) or 3 years? And now 11th Doctor already managed to die after 1 year, though he was revived.

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2011)

I'd be okay with a new doctor. I definitely want some new companions after this season (I'd also accept River as the official companion).


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

The episode was kinda of a let down, the trailer was creepy but the actual episode was just meh. Only a few minutes could even be considered creepy. Still some good humor and I enjoyed the SFX. 

Next episode "looks" awesome with Samurai Amy and I do hope it doesn't disappoint >.>


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Sin said:


> I'd be okay with a new doctor. I definitely want some new companions after this season (I'd also accept River as the official companion).



Doesn't look like you're getting either. 


And honestly after all the bitching people did with 10 leaving I'm shocked to see so many people wanting a new Doctor, I still think 11 has been much better than 10. Every episodes not some emo romp through the Curse of the Time Lord.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 4, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Doesn't look like you're getting either.
> 
> 
> And honestly after all the bitching people did with 10 leaving I'm shocked to see so many people wanting a new Doctor, I still think 11 has been much better than 10. Every episodes not some emo romp through the Curse of the Time Lord.



My brother and I are all caught up now (We started watching it separately, then discovered each was watching) and we really prefer the 11th Doctor. I'd hate to see him go so quickly. We also prefer Amy and Rorry as companions


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Cael said:


> My brother and I are all caught up now (We started watching it separately, then discovered each was watching) and we really prefer the 11th Doctor. I'd hate to see him go so quickly. We also prefer Amy and Rorry as companions



I could have done with a season more of Donna, honestly. And Amy and Rory are my second favorite group. In all honesty I would be pissed if Smith left so soon too, I was kind of glad when we got Smith because he was so fun and the fact he didn't grow up watching the show seems to have effected how he played the part in some ways. 


This girl at work watches BBC America all the time but she's scared to watch Doctor Who because its never shown in order. So I burned her some DVDs of it up until mid fourth season and she's super excited to watch it, I can't wait to talk to her about it actually.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 4, 2011)

I actually prefer 10th over 11th. Same with series, before it was "let's visit a random planet in random time zone for a random cool/important event/stuff", now it's River Amy River Amy River Amy EARTH 2000-2030 with rare exceptions

//HbS


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I actually prefer 10th over 11th. Same with series, before it was "let's visit a random planet in random time zone for a random cool/important event/stuff", now it's River Amy River Amy River Amy EARTH 2000-2030 with rare exceptions
> 
> //HbS



Same I preferred David Tennant to Matt Smith, but I gotta admit the guy knows what he's doing. He's a lot better then the 9th at least in my opinion.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 4, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I actually prefer 10th over 11th. Same with series, before it was "let's visit a random planet in random time zone for a random cool/important event/stuff", now it's River Amy River Amy River Amy EARTH 2000-2030 with rare exceptions
> 
> //HbS



That's true however the one thing that annoyed me with ten was his actions that could be at times more human than needed. 

Like with rose for example.

Other than that yeah he's better than matt.

Not that I don't like matt, I just put him on around the same likeness as 5the doctor while ten is around the same likeness as 2nd doctor for me.

No one can beat 1,4 and 8.

No one.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I actually prefer 10th over 11th. Same with series, before it was "let's visit a random planet in random time zone for a random cool/important event/stuff", now it's River Amy River Amy River Amy EARTH 2000-2030 with rare exceptions
> 
> //HbS



Actually it seems like there was much more of Earth around 10s time, espeically in the time near Rose, Martha's and so on. 


And actually, part of the 11th's time takes place in the mid to late 90s. 


But if you're going to keep a tally, all the Christmas Episodes happened on Earth in the 2000s except for the very last one with the Cybermen and the one that Smith was in. 


Much of season 2 was the same, all of the series enders have taken place in the Companions Time zone except for Smith's last one which took place in both the past and present and the 9ths which was in the future and present. 


I think you're looking at it all skewed like most people do.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 4, 2011)

you people ust reminded me of why I hated coming to this thread


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> you people ust reminded me of why I hated coming to this thread



You might as well not bother discussing Doctor Who anywhere online then...


I mean if this kind of talk makes you mad its all anyone ever does. The most intelligent Doctor Who discussions I have found were on Gallifrey base, which is actually the forum Moffat used to post on. 


Well there and Something Awful, though most of them seem to feel exactly like me so that might be why


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 4, 2011)

I like the character focus - it's nice to have storylines that are intimate explorations of our characters and tie them inextricably from the series's narrative. Whilst there's a bit of dillution in the structure - perhaps they are trying to do both to too great an extent and it's a bit overbalanced - I find it easy enough to forgive considering how much we get in return.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Well I like that there is much more of a character representation there, I think that's just the evolution of media in general, there was a lot less characterization in older things.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 4, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You might as well not bother discussing Doctor Who anywhere online then...
> 
> 
> I mean if this kind of talk makes you mad its all anyone ever does. The most intelligent Doctor Who discussions I have found were on Gallifrey base, which is actually the forum Moffat used to post on.
> ...



I go on there sometimes. They mostly are all classic fans.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I go on there sometimes. They mostly are all classic fans.



Some of them are like five times older than you  


The girl who's having me on her Doctor Who podcast is from there, I am not sure what I will be talking about sadly.

Edit: Not five times, like three times.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 4, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well I like that there is much more of a character representation there, I think that's just the evolution of media in general, there was a lot less characterization in older things.



I mean in comparison with RTD's time in the show - there were a few episodes that looked at the Doctor (Dalek, The Empty Child and Boom Town being the ones that stuck out from my rewatch of S1) but there was always some sort of external threat that was driving things forward.

Under Moff, it's more the internal feelings of the character and the nature of those characters that are driving things forward, and external threats are often just articulations of this. Let's Kill Hitler is probably the most clear example yet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

I will laugh if somehow they ruined time because Hitler died locked in a cupboard.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 4, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I will laugh if somehow they ruined time because Hitler died locked in a cupboard.



That would be so cool


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 4, 2011)

I really wanted the episode to end on a shot of Hitler sitting in a cupboard, just waiting to be let out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Just think, Hitler dies in a cupboard...but then the Cybermen find his body and revive him as cyber Hitler, and then the Cybermen led by Hitler over throw Europe and the US, the Doctor Amy and Rory return to an alternate 2011 when everyone is speaking German and they are also Cybermen.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 4, 2011)

The Doctor vs Cyber-Hitler.

If they don't write I damn well will.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> The Doctor vs Cyber-Hitler.
> 
> If they don't write I damn well will.



I want to write a story where Antonio L?pez de Santa Anna, the Mexican President from the 1800s makes a pact with the Cybermen and he leads an army of Mech-icans against the US and the Doctor has to help them fight them off.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 4, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You might as well not bother discussing Doctor Who anywhere online then..



Its ust the unrelenting hate. There is far too much wantoncomplaining. Where is the thread for people that like doctor who?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

It's . **


----------



## Eternity (Sep 4, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's . **




                             .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Holy fucking shit! Just had a thought. What if THE Silence were in that Library?


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah, that occurred to me, but it doesn't really make any sense. That'd be a retcon too far likely.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 4, 2011)

that would be a nice way of tying it all up wouldn't it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

I think the Silence are everywhere, wouldn't be surprised if some of those little bastards are in the TARDIS...or in my house eating up all my chips and using my electricity.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 4, 2011)

Maybe that, and not the Vashta Narada, is the reason why I suddenly feel afraid at times, for examople when I am down in the basement or outside at night in the garden


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 4, 2011)

If the silence were in the library, the Vashta Nerada'd eat them.

Not that they'd remember having done so but regardless.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 4, 2011)

Also, yet another perception filter in yesterday's episode. At this point it's absolutely clear that they are central to The Silence's methods of control, but their reappearance suggests that there's still mroe to come.


----------



## Huntress (Sep 4, 2011)

i was slow to watch it, but heres my thoughts on* last weeks episode*:

- the whole "mel" part was stupid and rushed.
- going to see hitler was pointless and added nothing to the plot at all
- comparing the crime of "river killing the doctor" to the suffering of the millions of innocent lives during the holocaust was unbeliavbly offensive. the doctor is just one man, and river killed him in a "nice" way, as opposed to how many people die, which is long and painful.
- when mel regenerated into river, i really really disliked how she acted like the doctor when hes newely regenerated, going all hyper and shit. i felt very sorry for the actress who plays river, cause that part was so embarrassing. she deserves better than that.
- everything about the minature people in the robot thing was stupid and pointless.
- when the doctor started to fling about in pain, he grabbed a chair, which made a farting noise, which made the whole thing seem really really funny and badly done. They could have atleast edited the noise out.
- why didnt that stupid database say about the silence being those weird things in the business suits? 
-there was a scene where the camera kept zooming up and fading out on the same thing about 6 times while trashy loud music played. this part ruined the whole episode. everything else ive mentioned, is tolerable, but that poor piece of editing and effect work was just unforgivable. 

*this weeks episode;*

-they never addressed why the boy was scared. I know the doc said it was because the dad was thinking of sending the son away and he was scared of rejection, BUT, they were only thinking of sending him away BECAUSE he was acting so scared and weird. The whole rejection thing was not the cause of the fear.
- i liked the creepy dolls, they were pretty scary.
- rory made me laugh when he said about being dead again
- the dad was full of fear of the world, they should have adressed that.
- i am sick of how when theres a "set in modern UK" episode, the characters have to be that retarded BBC working class urban type. Most people in the uk are not in that demographic, and the fact that the bbc always has to use it and they portray it so badly, really fucking grates.
-why did claire have to be a nurse? rory is already a nurse and i swear theres been some other characters who are nurses. not everyone in the uk works as a nurse in the NHS. why didnt they make her a teacher or something?
- just personally, i hated that little boy, especially his stupid scared breathing. rory was right, he should have been left for the monsters to eat him 


Both episodes have felt rushed, yet at the same time, filled with weird time passing filler. And i know the perception filter is a cool idea and everything but seriously, its like the whole, a wizard did it. its used to explain everything and it gets abit boring honestly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> i was slow to watch it, but heres my thoughts on* last weeks episode*:
> 
> - the whole "mel" part was stupid and rushed.
> - going to see hitler was pointless and added nothing to the plot at all
> ...



Actually this is the first perception filter in a while, the Silence is different because you forget what you saw but as I understand it the perception filter affects something you're actively seeing and you kind of ignore it. Like the TARDIS. Really you have RTD to thank for it being used too much, kind of like how there were Dead locks on everything in Seasons 2 and 3.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 4, 2011)

Going hyper is part of the regeneration. You're bursting with energy (quite literally), and discovering yourself all over again. 

As for the lack of the Suit Aliens in that database, it's because noone remembers them as soon as they turn away. 

As for the miniature people I agree. That was dumb. 

Plus, Doctor got a sonic cane out of nowhere. If he has multiple sonic devices available, why won't Rory get one? He proved he knows how to use Doctor's screwdriwer.

//HbS


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Well you can just make more of the things, Romana did it and the TARDIS made the new one. At some point he gives River one too.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Rory should get a sonic screwdriver, it would make him 20x more badass. 

[YOUTUBE]Xjnht1k8M7w[/YOUTUBE]

Scenes like this really put Matt Smith above David Tennant, Matt really adds emotion to the moments. You can just sense the feeling from his words. 

I really should re-watch the 9th and 10th Doc sometime soon, but has David Tennant had a moment that could be compared to telling an entire legion of enemies to quiet down?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> Rory should get a sonic screwdriver, it would make him 20x more badass.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I would avoid Nineth, I actually watched some while burning DVDs...it was just as bad as I remembered except for I could tell how unattractive Rose was this go because I had Amy and Martha to compare. If she was going to be an utterly void character, they could have at least made her cute.
> 
> *
> As far as epic moments for 10, I would say the end of Family of Blood sticks out, Satan Pit felt so anti-climatic to me, but the build up is epic.*



I'd have to agree I got 3 episodes into the 9th and lost interest in it. It just couldn't compare to the 10th and 11th, Rose was more annoying then I remember and Mickey just seemed useless. 

I'll check those out


----------



## Huntress (Sep 4, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Plus, Doctor got a sonic cane out of nowhere. If he has multiple sonic devices available, why won't Rory get one? He proved he knows how to use Doctor's screwdriwer.
> 
> //HbS




well i thought the sonic cane, he got when he went to get changed in the tardis, and that he just has a load of sonic themed items stashed away in there.
But it was abit wtf, i agree.
I think they dont give rory his own sonic because its considered the doctors thing. however, it would be awesome if he did have his own.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 4, 2011)

I think he gives her his personal screwdriver.

//HbS


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I think he gives her his personal screwdriver.
> 
> //HbS



It's quite possible


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Did anyone think it was odd he wore the First Doctor's tux again when we last saw him in it in the Wedding. I was telling someone that when he moved the TARDIS at the wedding he could have gone ANYWHERE.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 4, 2011)

I think you're looking too much into it. It's just his party suit of choice.

//HbS


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

You can never look into it too much with Moffat.

He's just rubbing his balls in our faces all the time.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Didn't he have the suit as soon as the TARDIS appeared? I can't recall him changing suits from Amy summoning him to him coming back to dance :S


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> Didn't he have the suit as soon as the TARDIS appeared? I can't recall him changing suits from Amy summoning him to him coming back to dance :S



Yeah he stepped out of it and said "Lucky I happen to be wearing this old thing." 


And he did also give Sarah Jane that Sonic Lipstick, so there must be some way to get other sonic items.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2011)

The suit thing completely threw me off aswell. All we hear is the Tardis say Fish Fingers and Custard and wallah next scene he comes again wearing the Tux he wore at Amy and Rory's wedding while he's dying. And let's not forget the last ep is called the Wedding of River Song. I feel like there's a link here.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The suit thing completely threw me off aswell. All we hear is the Tardis say Fish Fingers and Custard and wallah next scene he comes again wearing the Tux he wore at Amy and Rory's wedding while he's dying. And let's not forget the last ep is called the Wedding of River Song. I feel like there's a link here.



There's more to the suit than it just being a suit for sure. Also where does the Doctor's long coat go?


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah he stepped out of it and said "Lucky I happen to be wearing this old thing."
> 
> 
> And he did also give Sarah Jane that Sonic Lipstick, so there must be some way to get other sonic items.



Might be a coincidence, but he did mention a wardrobe in one episode (was it to Amy&Rory or just one of 'em) Anyways all of the doctor's outfits through the years would probably be there.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 4, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah he stepped out of it and said "Lucky I happen to be wearing this old thing."
> 
> 
> And he did also give Sarah Jane that Sonic Lipstick, so there must be some way to get other sonic items.



the use of sonic technology looks to be more widespread in the future. Look at jack sonic gun from 9th era.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Actually the TARDIS has a huge wardrobe that RTD had them mention, Ten selected his clothes from there I think. But you would think they would use it more to put characters in period clothing so they don't look out of place but they never do.





emROARS said:


> the use of sonic technology looks to be more widespread in the future. Look at jack sonic gun from 9th era.


Yeah and the Sonic Pen too.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Actually the TARDIS has a huge wardrobe that RTD had them mention, Ten selected his clothes from there I think. *But you would think they would use it more to put characters in period clothing so they don't look out of place but they never do.Yeah and the Sonic Pen too.*



It would make so much more sense  
It seems rather random having it and hardly ever using it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 4, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> Might be a coincidence, but he did mention a wardrobe in one episode (was it to Amy&Rory or just one of 'em) Anyways all of the doctor's outfits through the years would probably be there.


Yeah, after the change into 10th Doctor, he's shown in a TARDIS wardrobe with fuckload of clothes, including the ones worn by previous Doctors.

//HbS


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> It would make so much more sense
> It seems rather random having it and hardly ever using it.



The Doctor has little regard for history, Donna did dress appropriate a few times. Rose and Martha never did that I can remember. 


In fact Rose got hassled by the Queen for being naked which was funny as Hell. I thought "they'll have her change, finally period clothes!" but nope. 


Then he took a black person back in time to a period before 1950...that wasn't smart... 



Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah, after the change into 10th Doctor, he's shown in a TARDIS wardrobe with fuckload of clothes, including the ones worn by previous Doctors.
> 
> //HbS



Yeah I saw that scene the other day when BBCA was doing one of its Doctor Who Spamathons.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2011)

> Then he took a black person back in time to a period before 1950...that wasn't smart...





I always used to cringe at the line where the Doctor is like "Victorian society was really open minded" to Martha and I'm just sitting there thinking what a load of bull.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I always used to cringe at the line where the Doctor is like "Victorian society was really open minded" to Martha and I'm just sitting there thinking what a load of bull.



At least he didn't come to the US, they would have hung her from a tree and him too probably. 


I think that I want there to be a Master again soon.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> At least he didn't come to the US, they would have hung her from a tree and him too probably.
> 
> 
> *I think that I want there to be a Master again soon.*



You're not the only one, The Master is a rather iconic character it would be a shame not to bring him back...at least once more.


----------



## Huntress (Sep 4, 2011)

I just thought of something.
When the doc is dying, and the amelia interface says; fish fingers and custard.
and then later, when river is in bed recovering and somebody is saying how river used all her regenerations and gave them to the doc to stop him from dying, and the doc says; Rule 1, the doctor lies.

Well, basically, the fish fingers and custard cured him, and he tricked river into giving him all her regenerations cause he was down to his last one, so now he can regenerate another 11 times or whatever amount she had left.

What do u guys think?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2011)

> You're not the only one, The Master is a rather iconic character it would be a shame not to bring him back...at least once more.



Rather see Omega back.



> Well, basically, the fish fingers and custard cured him, and he tricked river into giving him all her regenerations cause he was down to his last one, so now he can regenerate another 11 times or whatever amount she had left.



I don't see how that would cure but I do love the idea of him being such a bastard.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Rather see Omega back.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how that would cure but I do love the idea of him being such a bastard.



No real interest in seeing Omega, especially since Cumberbach might play the Master and that makes it way more interesting. 


The idea they had for the Rani coming back was cool too, but won't happen more than likely. Though a friend of mine seems to think she is back already


----------



## Huntress (Sep 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I don't see how that would cure but I do love the idea of him being such a bastard.



I dont either but then, the show is full of weird and random things, alot of which dont make sense.
Also, it would tie in with how many characters call the doc a trickster, and this would be some ultimate tricking


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

I find it hard to believe that the doc is so evil of all things, but with everything that's happened and his own first rule it wouldn't surprise me. 

I mean isn't that the whole reason why they were raising Melody because the doctor turned into something that they had to stop? Maybe this is just a show of things to come :S


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2011)

> I dont either but then, the show is full of weird and random things, alot of which dont make sense.



Depends on what you mean by random because it's really not that random or weird.


----------



## Huntress (Sep 4, 2011)

Another thing, the doctor said (i think it was in the hitler episode); its nice to be here in the flesh (or something like that).
maybe thats some sort of secret thing meaning that he was the flesh version of the doctor in that episode.
Also maybe in the episode where that spacesuit shot him, it actually shoots the flesh doctor.
cause that flesh copy is still around somewhere.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

But we saw the "Flesh Doctor" melt in the living flesh episode. It's kinda hard to believe that the real doctor melted with the flesh scientist(forgot her name) and the flesh one survived. 
Wouldn't one point of the sonic screwdriver just melt him as well? 

I mean obviously something had to happen for the doctor to live past the astronaut, but I can't see the flesh doctor as an option.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2011)

The flesh Doc theory is around everywhere, if it is that simple then it would be a bit dull.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 4, 2011)

Flesh Doctor is dead, he melted along with Flesh Cute Cthulhu Girl and Flesh Woman Boss, as well as his Flesh Screwdriver.

There is too much Flesh around. It got introduced in one episode, and suddenly Amy is Flesh, baby is Flesh, who else is flesh? 

//HbS


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

I think Rory's the only one that hasn't had a flesh counterpart alongside River, that could make for one interesting episode :S


----------



## Huntress (Sep 4, 2011)

Did we actually see him melt? I just remmeber the thing about to explode and the flesh doc saying something like, when theres a will theres a way.

I agree theres too much flesh around. I didnt warm to it and i think its abit of a cop-out really.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 4, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> Did we actually see him melt? I just remmeber the thing about to explode and the flesh doc saying something like, when theres a will theres a way.
> 
> I agree theres too much flesh around. I didnt warm to it and i think its abit of a cop-out really.



I remember him and the girl just turning to liquid it was a short scene but they clearly melted


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2011)

> I agree theres too much flesh around. I didnt warm to it and i think its abit of a cop-out really.



How is it a cop out?


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Sep 4, 2011)

The Flesh Doctor could still be alive out there somewhere. Before melting, the Flesh Doctor was told by the Doctor that he could survive because of something about his molecular structure.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Or, you know, he could always just make another Flesh Doctor. If he were so inclined.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Holy fucking shit! Just had a thought. What if THE Silence were in that Library?



Oh, screw you! I said that like three pages before you posted this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Oh, screw you! I said that like three pages before you posted this.



I don't check all the time in here though so I didn't see it, and really any idea like that would probably be a retcon.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Well,  checking it out, it was actually about 20 something pages ago.

But thats still only last week, dammit!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't want them to revisit Silence in the Library, it had a perfect end. 

Also Rory is the one who River killed, it's proved by the face she made in GMGTW when she saw him.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I don't want them to revisit Silence in the Library, it had a perfect end.
> 
> Also Rory is the one who River killed, it's proved by the face she made in GMGTW when she saw him.



Well, I thought it was proven she killed the Doctor after all those times it was hinted at and those few occasions in that episode where it was blatantly stated...but if she _made a face......_

Anyway, I think they have to revisit _Silence._ Otherwise the Doctor is a dick, for not even trying to figure out a way to save her and the others.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2011)

Too obvious for it to be the Doctor. When she see's Rory she is genuinely upset and looks heartbroken, and from LKH it really didn't seem like she even give a darn about Rory then why look so guilty?

She's going to prison for killing someone, and I doubt it's the Doctor she kills.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

I thought she might kill Rory, but honestly Rory has died too much already.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2011)

If Moffat does decide to kill Rory then I hope he sticks with it. I wonder what kind of ending these guys will get? I don't see a happy one that's for sure.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Too obvious for it to be the Doctor. When she see's Rory she is genuinely upset and looks heartbroken, and from LKH it really didn't seem like she even give a darn about Rory then why look so guilty?
> 
> She's going to prison for killing someone, and I doubt it's the Doctor she kills.



In _Lets Kill Hitler_ it was an earlier version of her, a villainous version. She didn't give a darn about anyone. She felt guilty later on because she's developed a conscience, and because he's her dad (and best friend).

"Its too obvious" is a poor reason. Especially since we know the Doctor _does die_ and River killing him on that day is supposed to be a fixed point in time. 

And really, who the hell is Rory? Why would an intergalactic space-age organization from the future consider killing _Rory_ a criminal offence worse thanbeing Hitler? Who there would give a crap about him?

*EDIT:* And Arthur Darvill is confirmed for the next series, so if they _are_ killing him...no, it isn't sticking.

Killing the Doctor probably has to do with what River said about the Doctor having made too many enemies and becoming too frightening a figure; he's basically trying to convince them all he's dead, that the threat is over. Its much more than an issue of whether its "obvious" or not- its about taking the show in a new direction, or rather back to an old one, where the Doctor wasn't regarded universally as an unstoppable demigod force of destruction.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 5, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Anyway, I think they have to revisit _Silence._ Otherwise the Doctor is a dick, for not even trying to figure out a way to save her and the others.


He *did* "save" her.

Oh, and River's crime is killing the Doctor. When RoboAmy asks her "You killed the Doctor" and she's like "yeah", RoboAmy says that River admitted to comitting the crime and will be punished based on that.

//HbS


----------



## Kanali (Sep 5, 2011)

In what way is Rory the best man River ever knew? Besides in the big picture Rory is nothing, he's not an intergalactic hero or in anyway an important enough figure for River to be locked up in Stormcage for killing him.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 5, 2011)

Rory is just Rory. Ex plastic trans-reality nurse.

Just wondering, though. If he was erased from existance and reality when he died for the first time, how did the Nestea get his "imprint" for a plastic copy? And then when Nestea were wiped out and "never happened", how was he the only plastic man to survive?

//HbS


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2011)

> Nestea


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2011)

Kanali said:


> In what way is Rory the best man River ever knew?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> He *did* "save" her.



Yes, and now he has to save her from the time that he saved her.



Hunted by sister said:


> Just wondering, though. If he was erased from existance and reality when he died for the first time, how did the Nestea get his "imprint" for a plastic copy? And then when Nestea were wiped out and "never happened", how was he the only plastic man to survive?
> 
> //HbS



They got his imprint from Amy's memories, which still sort-of existed since she was a time-traveller and it was the TARDIS exploding in her future that caused him to be erased in the first place. Timey-wimey stuff.

The Nest*ene* Rory survived because she remembered him. Even if he shot her. That kept him alive.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 5, 2011)

So much win


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 5, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> They got his imprint from Amy's memories, which still sort-of existed since she was a time-traveller and it was the TARDIS exploding in her future that caused him to be erased in the first place. Timey-wimey stuff.
> 
> The Nest*ene* Rory survived because she remembered him. Even if he shot her. That kept him alive.


Ah, ok. I know they're Nestene, I just like calling them Nestea.

//HbS


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 5, 2011)

We need surprise celebrity companion's this Christmas. I vote for Lil' Wayne.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah, Lil' Wayne would be good. As long as he doesn't sing. Or talk. And stays in the background.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 5, 2011)

Pez-Key Humbug said:


> Yeah, Lil' Wayne would be good. As long as he doesn't sing. Or talk. And stays in the background.



I just want them to get like the most unlikely companion ever...I would also accept Hayley Williams and with the Doctor's streak with redheads it makes sense.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 5, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I just want them to get like the most unlikely companion ever...I would also accept Hayley Williams and with the Doctor's streak with redheads it makes sense.



Hayley! 

That would be aawweessoommee!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 5, 2011)

Hayley is far too distracting for me, I wouldn't hear a word that got spoken in the episode.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 5, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Hayley is far too distracting for me, I wouldn't hear a word that got spoken in the episode.



True that


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 5, 2011)

Also needs more left leg power naps!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

As long as it's not Lady Gaga I'd be okay with anyone.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2011)

Now I hope it is Lady Gaga


----------



## Eternity (Sep 5, 2011)

Lady Gaga would destroy the entire universe


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Lady Gaga would destroy the entire universe



Yeah, and that would be boring. Happened like two times already.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 5, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Yeah, and that would be boring. Happened like two times already.



Not counting classics


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 5, 2011)

You know shit's weird when the universe blowing up bores you.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

I had the same complaint with the Daleks, when they're were like we're gonna wipe out reality I yawned. I know the writers love to make the stories epic but it's not needed to go so far out, after a while it's case of what else is new.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 5, 2011)

I maybe would want Sally Sparrow and Larry Nightingale as new companions if they have to change. They're from the first episode to feature the Weeping Angels in "Blink".


----------



## emROARS (Sep 5, 2011)

carey mulligan is in hollywood now, I doubt she'd come back to doctor who.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 5, 2011)

The Daleks got used once or twice a year because apparently RTD has a hard-on for anything phallus shaped, with the universe being so huge we should have been using that time to find new threats. 

As for the next companion I want someone from the past or future, not the present and I want someone new; the could even be alien and it'd be cool of they didn't come from the UK, the old show did it a few times.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2011)

I completely agree with that statement. The Doctor is suppoused to drop out of the sky and whisk you away, it's not only English girls feel blue and hope for a man to save them. As an example imagine a girl about to be burned at the stake in the Salem witch trials only to be saved from the Doctor and find that there's much more to the Universe.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I completely agree with that statement. The Doctor is suppoused to drop out of the sky and whisk you away, it's not only English girls feel blue and hope for a man to save them. As an example imagine a girl about to be burned at the stake in the Salem witch trials only to be saved from the Doctor and find that there's much more to the Universe.



The old show had an American companion (played by someone British) and an Australian companion (also played by someone British) then they had Victoria who the Doctor picked up in Victorian England. There was Leela who was from the future and there was two Time Lord companions, the Doctor's Granddaughter and Romona, so there was some variety.

Edit: Is it just me, or does the Doctor keep saying "In the Flesh". I think he said it in _Let's Kill Hitler _and he says it at the end of _Night Terrors_. 


He walks out to Amy and Rory on the bench "It's good to be all back together again, in the flesh."


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2011)

So just watched the newest ep.

Those doll things were fucking creepy and Rory being a boss as always .

Also lol at your sig CTK.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 6, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The old show had an American companion (played by someone British) and an Australian companion (also played by someone British) then they had Victoria who the Doctor picked up in Victorian England. There was Leela who was from the future and there was two Time Lord companions, the Doctor's Granddaughter and Romona, so there was some variety.
> 
> Edit: Is it just me, or does the Doctor keep saying "In the Flesh". I think he said it in _Let's Kill Hitler _and he says it at the end of _Night Terrors_.
> 
> ...



We have noticed.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah seems like some subtle clue dropping . I'm pretty sure we are all leaning towards it being a flesh version of the doctor at this point.

*prepares for something else entirely to unfold*


----------



## Eternity (Sep 6, 2011)

Just a flesh doctor dying would be way too obvious, something will happen that we didnt forsee.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah their will probably be a twist on top of it being a flesh doctor if it goes that route.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 6, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yeah their will probably be a twist on top of it being a flesh doctor if it goes that route.



Well the robot thingie, said that it was indeed the doctor who died, so there is something fishy going on. If they know when he died, then he can't appear after that, seeing as then he couldn't be registered as dead.. 

So there must be some kind of paradox if he is to live on.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2011)

Timeywimeyball.jpg


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 6, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Timeywimeyball.jpg


Gif.



//HbS


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> If the silence were in the library, the Vashta Nerada'd eat them.
> 
> Not that they'd remember having done so but regardless.


I agree. Silence doesn't stand a chance against shadows. Unless the shadows themselves are a part of the silence cult.


Tyrael said:


> I really wanted the episode to end on a shot of Hitler sitting in a cupboard, just waiting to be let out.


I think it was funny how the most significant villian on earth since napoleon is a useless annoyance to the time lords. And how riva totally humiliated the nazi council.
However, a cyber-hitler is impossible. As far as I see, Cybermen=communist,
Daleks=fascist. So while I can imagine a cyber-stalin, or hitler plotting with davros, I can't imagine a cyber-hitler.


Hunted by sister said:


> What I'm worried about is that the Doctor started going through his regenerations at a rather rapid rate. He was 900 years old when 9th Doctor was introduced, right? That means 100 years per regeneration avarage. Now, 9th Doctor lasted what, a year or less, 10th Doctor lasted 2 years (Whoverse timeline, not our time) or 3 years? And now 11th Doctor already managed to die after 1 year, though he was revived.


 Well he has been living on bought time since he cheated extinction since the time war. (much like the daleks.)



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I could have done with a season more of Donna, honestly.


Yeah, I agree. Donna is the best companion in new who, IMO.


Rob said:


> Does anyone else find the speed with which Amy and Rory accept the fact that they're not going to raise Melody as they wanted to weird?


Well they sort of have already, so it isn't all bad.


PaperAngel said:


> well i thought the sonic cane, he got when he went to get changed in the tardis, and that he just has a load of sonic themed items stashed away in there.
> But it was abit wtf, i agree.
> I think they dont give rory his own sonic because its considered the doctors thing. however, it would be awesome if he did have his own.


I think the tardis produces them. That's where he got his current screwdriver, remember? It just popped out of the console. I don't think a screwdriver is rory's thing. A sonic sword or a sasersaber would be more the thing of the last centurion.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Doctor has little regard for history, Donna did dress appropriate a few times. Rose and Martha never did that I can remember.
> 
> 
> In fact Rose got hassled by the Queen for being naked which was funny as Hell. I thought "they'll have her change, finally period clothes!" but nope.


I think she did use the wardrobe then. She was just expecting another era.


PaperAngel said:


> I dont either but then, the show is full of weird and random things, alot of which dont make sense.
> Also, it would tie in with how many characters call the doc a trickster, and this would be some ultimate tricking


 Do you think the doctor eventually becomes The Trickser. That would be interesting.


PaperAngel said:


> Another thing, the doctor said (i think it was in the hitler episode); its nice to be here in the flesh (or something like that).
> maybe thats some sort of secret thing meaning that he was the flesh version of the doctor in that episode.
> Also maybe in the episode where that spacesuit shot him, it actually shoots the flesh doctor.
> cause that flesh copy is still around somewhere.


No, the flesh doctor would have just exploded and wouldn't start regenerating. Someone noticed that each episode of doctor who since the eleventh hour has the word 'fish' in it.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 6, 2011)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> However, a cyber-hitler is impossible. As far as I see, Cybermen=communist,
> Daleks=fascist. So while I can imagine a cyber-stalin, or hitler plotting with davros, I can't imagine a cyber-hitler.



The Daleks sort-of are based on the Nazi's, to an extent (I believe their creator said they were more specifically based on Nazi scientists, except locked away in a tank and constantly on the edge of panic.

The Cybermen resembling commies I think is just a coincidence. Either way it doesn't mean jack; Cyber-Hitler can come about if they really want him to, and he would be awesome. 



> Well he has been living on bought time since he cheated extinction since the time war. (much like the daleks.)



No, they haven't. That has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> What I'm worried about is that the Doctor started going through his regenerations at a rather rapid rate. He was 900 years old when 9th Doctor was introduced, right? That means 100 years per regeneration avarage. Now, 9th Doctor lasted what, a year or less, 10th Doctor lasted 2 years (Whoverse timeline, not our time) or 3 years? And now 11th Doctor already managed to die after 1 year, though he was revived.
> 
> //HbS



Yeah but the doctor always has close calls. And we know for a fact that the 11th incarnation is around for over 200 years at least so if anything he has lived above the average.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yeah but the doctor always has close calls. And we know for a fact that the 11th incarnation is around for over 200 years at least so if anything he has lived above the average.



Fairly decent chance he lied his ass off about that. Or was counting in Earth years (and his normal age of 900+ is Gallifreyan). After all, he's going to die at the end of this series.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 6, 2011)

Rule number one
THE DOCTOR LIES


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 6, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Fairly decent chance he lied his ass off about that. Or was counting in Earth years (and his normal age of 900+ is Gallifreyan). After all, he's going to die at the end of this series.


Moffat WoG'd it as the Doctor has lost count of how many years he's been alive. So every time he gives an age is a lie.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Sep 6, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think that I want there to be a Master again soon.



Me too.


I liked the newest episode.  I didn't catch the repetition of the line about "in the flesh" until I saw it mentioned in here, though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 6, 2011)

I'd like Master though to not be a defeatable enemy.

He's too clever to be a repeatedly defeated mook like the daleks.

Like if a villain, he'd have to be an arc-wide villain. Like it takes a whole season to defeat him.

I'd however prefer him being a more chaotic neutral adversary that fucks around.

Like while Spiderman is being a goody two shoes through time, Deadpool is screwing around having a grand ol' time


----------



## Corran (Sep 6, 2011)

I spaced out on the latest episode. Didn't really pay attention since it didn't grab me much 
Did Rory and Amy do anything this episode except be scared and get turned in to creepy dolls?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 6, 2011)

Not really!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 7, 2011)

Last episode was pretty damn good I think, Rory was really funny, Amy was the only one to get turned into a doll. 

And if the Doctor has two hearts does he also have four balls


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 7, 2011)

Are you implying Time Lords are Krogan?

//HbS


----------



## River Song (Sep 7, 2011)

Good Morning I'm in here to flash my fabulous new name


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 7, 2011)

And what a wonderful name it is.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2011)

> Last episode was pretty damn good I think, Rory was really funny, Amy was the only one to get turned into a doll.



The pacing kinda spoiled it a bit but otherwise it was a decent DW ep.


----------



## Kanali (Sep 7, 2011)

I didn't find last weeks episode the least bit scary. I'll admit it got a bit exciting in a few places but all in all it was pretty poor imo.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

We're all green

Call a doctor!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 7, 2011)

What's with the "we", Bannedhammer? 

Ah, he's green again.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 7, 2011)

Kanali said:


> I didn't find last weeks episode the least bit scary. I'll admit it got a bit exciting in a few places but all in all it was pretty poor imo.


I agree :/ 
The trailer was more exciting then the actual episode, still it was pretty good and some parts were pretty cool. 

At least the next episode looks interesting, but it makes no sense. 

I mean Rory has to choose between his wife and an older version of his wife who might not even be his wife...?  

So fucked up


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2011)

It's suppoused to be a hard Sci Fi episode, I can hear all the whingers getting ready to go waahhh.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 7, 2011)

Doctor Who doesn't do hard sci fi.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 8, 2011)

If Doctor dies at the point Shapeshifting Robot Thingy said, where does Valeyard come from, then?

//HbS


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> If Doctor dies at the point Shapeshifting Robot Thingy said, where does Valeyard come from, then?
> 
> //HbS


I'm sure he won't die somehow. It will be explained.

Are two more forms after Matt Smith or just one?


----------



## Eternity (Sep 8, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> If Doctor dies at the point Shapeshifting Robot Thingy said, where does Valeyard come from, then?
> 
> //HbS



Obviously he doesn't ACTUALLY die...


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 8, 2011)

If I remember The Trial of a Timelord correctly, the Valeyard isn't even a regeneration of the Doctor's anyway, more something created from the energy of his twelfth regeneration.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 8, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> I'm sure he won't die somehow. It will be explained.
> 
> Are two more forms after Matt Smith or just one?


Two.


Tyrael said:


> If I remember The Trial of a Timelord correctly, the Valeyard isn't even a regeneration of the Doctor's anyway, more something created from the energy of his twelfth regeneration.


Exactly. And current regen is 11th, and Valeyard is from between 12th and 13th.

//HbS


----------



## Kanali (Sep 8, 2011)

I hope they wont just ignore the Valeyard. That whole thing is a bit muddled since they fucked around with the original script so much. 

The original had a lot more backstory about the Valeyard and it would be made clear that the Valeyard was an incarnation of the Doctor and that the Doctor would at some stage definitely turn into the Valeyard, desperate to extend his life after running out of regenerations, just like the Master.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 8, 2011)

I just noticed that everyone is now a section Moderator. What does that mean?


----------



## Eternity (Sep 8, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> I just noticed that everyone is now a section Moderator. What does that mean?



Nothing, Gooba is just having some fun.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 10, 2011)

Episode is soon... 



relatively.

Was just on /tv/ and they had some interesting points



> Questions of the hour:
> - Was Rise of the Cybermen/The Age of Steel actually good? I recall it being cringeworthy.
> - Will the claims of Karen Gillan giving a "moving" performance, the best of her career, have any merit to them or are they just the usual gushing?
> - Will Rory be in Beta or Alpha Mode during this episode's events?
> ...


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 10, 2011)

Really good episode. Well I liked it atleast. Pretty sad ending.


----------



## Godot (Sep 10, 2011)

That was a wonderful episode


----------



## emROARS (Sep 10, 2011)

lol at the use of set.

They editted NONE of the millennium center.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 10, 2011)

This episode is pretty trippy. @_@


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 10, 2011)

emROARS said:


> lol at the use of set.
> 
> They editted NONE of the millennium center.


They're saving the budget for Moffat's episodes.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 10, 2011)

I can see all the praise Karen was getting for this episode. Really sad ending, actually really sad all around. Really brilliant keeping quarantined people in a different time stream where it keeps the disease at bay.


----------



## River Song (Sep 10, 2011)

I love how the Doctor was the bad guy.

I loved this episode


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 10, 2011)

Also not sure what to think of his coat. Its like a midpoint between 9's leather jacket and 10s trenchcoat.

I miss the tweed.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 10, 2011)

Also samurai Amy looks like a ginger Hillary Clinton


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 10, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE the episodes that focus on the moral ambiguity of the Doctor's actions. It shows he's not some perfect good god and still has to make hard decisions when saving people. He's not a saint. He's not always the hero.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 10, 2011)

>Two amys in the tardis wont work

But...but...Time & Space special


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Two amys in the tardis wont work
> 
> But...but...Time & Space special


Easily explained away.

You see time is like a big ball of wibbly wobbly timey wimey stuff.

And so two Amy's couldn't exist inside the Tardis this time due to the timey wimey stuff.


----------



## River Song (Sep 10, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> I absolutely LOVE the episodes that focus on the moral ambiguity of the Doctor's actions. It shows he's not some perfect good god and still has to make hard decisions when saving people. He's not a saint. He's not always the hero.



Quouted for the truth

I think he was wrong for Lying to old amy, my friend thinks he was right


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 10, 2011)

Am I allowed to post a download link, since I see none in here? 

//HbS


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 10, 2011)

Also, next ep looks brilliant.

Hopefully scary.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 10, 2011)

Did anyone else think that the blue thing near the beginning was some kind of kinky alien dildo?

I thought that in the end the knowledge that the old Amy gained would have gone to the current one and that's how it'd end. But the way it ended was pretty good too.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 10, 2011)

Episode of the series so far for me, that was fantastic. It knocks me off my feet that not only is the best ep of the series not a Moffat one, but one written by the guy who wrote that Cybermen two-parter that fell somewhere between mediocre and crap.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Two amys in the tardis wont work
> 
> But...but...Time & Space special



Those amys weren't creating a paradox though.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2011)

Who would have thought it, the best Ep of DW this season was not written by Moffat or Gaiman, but by the dude who wrote the abysmal Cyberman two parter. It's a shame they gave this the least budget when it was one of the best. Karen's acting was fantastic, so was Rory's. In fact all round great acting by everyone and well plotted, sahem the ending was alittle abrupt. If God Complex and Closing Time can carry this trend on then we might just have the best series of DW yet. 

Also we've seen two Amy's in one Tardis, was the Doctor just lying? I felt like he was and was dependent on Amy sacrificing herself on her own and accepting fate. Also what was with the "I can't regenerate" line when he was asked if he can go in to Amy's time stream?

DW fans calling it the worst ep ever on Digital Spy, those tools need to get laid


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2011)

Those Amys didnt create a paradox. That paradox was fucking up sexy something fierce. And the I cant regenerate thing is due to the disease which was being quarantined affecting him thats why he stayed behind.


----------



## sel (Sep 10, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> I absolutely LOVE the episodes that focus on the moral ambiguity of the Doctor's actions. It shows he's not some perfect good god and still has to make hard decisions when saving people. He's not a saint. He's not always the hero.



One of the reasons I loved Waters of Mars so much. Definitely agree with you on this.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Who would have thought it, the best Ep of DW this season was not written by Moffat or Gaiman, but by the dude who wrote the abysmal Cyberman two parter. It's a shame they gave this the least budget when it was one of the best. Karen's acting was fantastic, so was Rory's. In fact all round great acting by everyone and well plotted, sahem the ending was alittle abrupt. If God Complex and Closing Time can carry this trend on then we might just have the best series of DW yet.
> 
> Also we've seen two Amy's in one Tardis, was the Doctor just lying? I felt like he was and was dependent on Amy sacrificing herself on her own and accepting fate. Also what was with the "I can't regenerate" line when he was asked if he can go in to Amy's time stream?
> 
> DW fans calling it the worst ep ever on Digital Spy, those tools need to get laid



tools get laid

more like losers


----------



## Orxon (Sep 10, 2011)

! I was genuinely expecting an average filler episode but holy cow, that was some emotional shit 

Might actually be the best Moffat-era episode imo.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 10, 2011)

I think this was the best episode since the break and might even be my favourite of the current series. I do like how it focused on the two biggest things about the Amy/Rory relationship: waiting and choice.

What I loved about the choices in this episode was that it wasn't just one character making a choice, everyone had a choice to make. Rory had to choose which Amy to save, older Amy had to choose life or death, Amy had to choose a future and The Doctor had to choose to let a friend pretty much die in order to save her at an earlier time. The fact they all felt bad about their choices but understood that it was the way to go really made the episode even better that it already was.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 10, 2011)

I got a sticker


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2011)

That was a great episode and i agree with you guys I love the eps that focus on the ambiguity of the doctor's decisions.

And next week's ep looks fucking stellar.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 10, 2011)

_The look on your face when you carried her. Me? Her. When you carried her away. You used to look at me like that. I?ve forgotten how much you loved me. I?ve forgotten how much I loved being her. Amy Pond. In The TARDIS. With Rory Williams._


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2011)

> And next week's ep looks fucking stellar.



It's been the most hyped up after The Doctor's Wife. Let's see if Toby Whitehouse can get it right this time.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It's been the most hyped up after The Doctor's Wife. Let's see if Toby Whitehouse can get it right this time.



From the preview it sure looks that way, but previews can be misleading i guess.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2011)

They were showing the ep off at Comic con so they must be proud of it.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2011)

Then yeah it's probably great.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 10, 2011)

Renegade Doctor is badass, also like the new look.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Sep 10, 2011)

I liked this episode.  The ending was so sad, and Older Amy dual-wielding a katana and a quarterstaff was really badass.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 11, 2011)

Not sure I get the complaint about budget in this one - this was probably the best looking episode of the series.

But we've got a great looking episode next week, a sequel to the very good "The Lodger" after that then then the series finale. Damn, the rest of the series is looking good.


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2011)

Rory really should have busted out the old

"Oh? 36 years? TRY TWO FUCKING THOUSAND"


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 11, 2011)

Seriously


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

That is true .


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm also surprised to see no discussion on the Doctor's line about being able to change your future if you know it.

It seems very Moffat-foreshadowingy.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 11, 2011)

Great episode

I'm not gonna lie I'm pretty hyped about the next episode, I really hope it delivers


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

Sin said:


> I'm also surprised to see no discussion on the Doctor's line about being able to change your future if you know it.
> 
> It seems very Moffat-foreshadowingy.



Well we all know the doctor is going to change his somehow so it's not that surprising.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2011)

This episode is the second or first best this season I think, Doctor's Wife is really fucking good though. I really, really enjoyed this.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 11, 2011)

Great Episode, right up on the level of Doctor's Wife. Also have to agree with the guys above Rory should have busted out the old 2000 years.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Great Episode, right up on the level of Doctor's Wife. Also have to agree with the guys above Rory should have busted out the old 2000 years.



Not really the same as Rory chose that, he could have gone with the Doctor and been there in a zip and really Amy more than likely would have been safe because the Pandorica is the perfect prison. 


Amy didn't chose to be stuck for 36 years.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2011)

Sin said:


> Rory really should have busted out the old
> 
> "Oh? 36 years? TRY TWO FUCKING THOUSAND"


Now I am disappointed he didn't


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2011)

Also I want those glasses.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 11, 2011)

Awesome episode was awesome  
It was really emotional, and making the doctor look like the bad guy was just...great.

_Glasses ARE cool_  

Can't wait for the next one it looks epic


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2011)

I actually thought the Doctor was planning on turning his TARDIS into Paradox Engine temporarily.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

Rory pimped those glasses. 

I want a pair .


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sin said:


> Rory really should have busted out the old
> 
> "Oh? 36 years? TRY TWO FUCKING THOUSAND"


He is a, no THE perfect gentleman. He would never do that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2011)

Listening to this still gives me chills:


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 11, 2011)

Your sig makes me chuckle everytime I look at it dude.


----------



## Hana (Sep 11, 2011)

What an amazing episode! I remember seeing the preview thinking it was going to be crap, but it was so good. It has to be one of my top 5 favorite episodes ever. I really enjoyed how the Doctor was sort of the antagonist. It also reinforced my love for Rory.

I am still on a high with this episode.


----------



## Kanali (Sep 11, 2011)

I thought it was okay, but nothing special. I was actually surprised that I wasn't moved to tears or something 'cause it was a really sad episode but it just didn't do it for me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 11, 2011)

Never watched one episode. alot of my friends love it. 

should start watching it. but where 

Only thing I ever saw of it was with "don't let me eat pears I HATE pears"


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 11, 2011)

Start either with Series, except 2 and 6. 

I mean you can start with Series 1, 3, 4 or 5. 2# is direct continuation of 1# (even if there is no continous plot), same with 6# and 5#.

//HbS


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 11, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not really the same as Rory chose that, he could have gone with the Doctor and been there in a zip and really Amy more than likely would have been safe because the Pandorica is the perfect prison.
> 
> 
> Amy didn't chose to be stuck for 36 years.



That just makes him sound about a millions times better.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 11, 2011)

Start with Series 1 (the reboot in the 2000's). Even though 3 and 4 aren't direct continuances, there are still bits and pieces that would leave you confused. 

And I wouldn't recommend starting with series 5 because an crucial character is introduced in Series 4. 

Series 1 (9th Doctor and Rose)
Series 2 (10th Doctor and Rose)
Series 3 (10th Doctor and Martha)
Series 4 (10th Doctor and Donna) (introduction of River Song)
Year with 4 specials (10th Doctor and various companions.
Series 5 (11th Doctor and Amy/Rory) with River
Series 6 (11th Doctor and Amy/Rory) with River


----------



## Parallax (Sep 11, 2011)

Listen to Crowned Clowns outline, it's the best


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 11, 2011)

Where can I buy Doctor who dvds online?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 11, 2011)

^ Anywhere. Amazon, etc.



Crowned Clown said:


> Start with Series 1 (the reboot in the 2000's). Even though 3 and 4 aren't direct continuances, there are still bits and pieces that would leave you confused.
> 
> And I wouldn't recommend starting with series 5 because an crucial character is introduced in Series 4.
> 
> ...





Parallax said:


> Listen to Crowned Clowns outline, it's the best



Screw that. Track down all the old serials and watch it from scratch! Even the ones that don't exist anymore. Once you're done with all of them, _then_ you can see the new stories.


----------



## Huntress (Sep 11, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Did anyone else think that the blue thing near the beginning was some kind of kinky alien dildo?



Dude yes! 
This self lubing dildo is a kindness, please bend over.
Perhaps amy should have attached it to the rory robot, then she wouldnt have been so lonely.

Really good episode. I think that there could have been two amys, and that the doc was lying about it creating a paradox, but that the doc knew that things would just be way WAY too complicated for rory with two amys to deal with.
Next weeks looks good too.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 11, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Screw that. Track down all the old serials and watch it from scratch! Even the ones that don't exist anymore. Once you're done with all of them, _then_ you can see the new stories.



My friend is actually doing this, he watches one episode a day every day (since he's really busy) he's currently on third doctor


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> That just makes him sound about a millions times better.



What does that have to do with the price of tea in China? I mean there's no bearing for that anywhere in anything. I was just saying he really can't complain when he had the choice and chose that way. It sounds like you're trying to dredge up some crap about me not liking Rory. 


News flash: I said I didn't mind Rory this season because they've actually given him a character, but keep having your argument with imaginary foes.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2011)

> I thought it was okay, but nothing special. I was actually surprised that I wasn't moved to tears or something 'cause it was a really sad episode but it just didn't do it for me.



You're obviously dead inside and have a warrior gene. Expect to kill your family without remorse within the next few years.


----------



## Kanali (Sep 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You're obviously dead inside and have a warrior gene. Expect to kill your family without remorse within the next few years.



I usually get teary eyed at any remotely sad Doctor Who episode, I don't know what was wrong with me this time


----------



## Huntress (Sep 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You're obviously dead inside and have a warrior gene. Expect to kill your family without remorse within the next few years.



ive never cried at a who episode


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2011)

This was a really sad episode, I don't cry at TV shows like ever. (last time I even felt teary eyed at something was X-Files Season 5 I think) but this was great, emotional TV. I don't think I've ever seen this level of emotion in the show honestly. It felt genuine and I was honestly kind of shocked with what the Doctor did and it just goes to show how much he's willing to do to protect (his) Amy.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 11, 2011)

Series 3 and 4 aren't direct continuances? can someone please explain this? thank you.


----------



## Kanali (Sep 11, 2011)

spaniardguitarist said:


> Series 3 and 4 aren't direct continuances? can someone please explain this? thank you.



Im assuming he means its because there are different companions in Series 3 and 4 while its the same companion in series 1 and 2. Anyone who wants to start Doctor Who should start with Series 1 of the 2005 series. There's constantly references back and forth, re-appearances etc throughout the show. Starting with episode one of the old series and moving forward is going to take forever and you'd probably give up  after a few episodes. The way I did it was start from Series 1 of the 2005 version, watch all the episodes available of the new series in order, then I started watching episodes of the old series, not necessarily in order since most of the stories are self contained in the old series while there's an over arching plot in each season of the new series.


----------



## Omolara (Sep 11, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not really the same as Rory chose that, he could have gone with the Doctor and been there in a zip and really Amy more than likely would have been safe because the Pandorica is the perfect prison.
> 
> 
> Amy didn't chose to be stuck for 36 years.



Exactly. Rory, knowing the consequences, chose to guard the Pandorica, and spent 2000 years being immortal. Amy however, was seemingly abandoned. Something the Doctor already did to her before.

Rory got to believe in the Doctor for 2000 years, while never aging, and _knowing_ that he would see the woman he loved once more. Amy didn't get that. She learned (and has been learning over the course of this season) that the Doctor isn't perfect. 

The Doctor lies, is ruthless, and brings a world of pain with him all because he can. She spent her pregnancy in a storage locker, only to wake up and find out about it when it was time to deliver her baby into the hands of people who wanted to turn her child into a weapon all because of the Doctor. And she spent those years running and fighting for her life with nothing but a disarmed robot and weaponry for company. 
Her anger, bitterness, and betrayal were never aimed at Rory, but the Doctor himself. No motherhood, no Rory, no happiness, and no hope for forty years all because of the Doctor. 

Rory chose to stay by Amy's side as never-aging, never-dying plastic, and Amy's choice was always Rory, but she never got to choose any of it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2011)

There's that too, Amy has been abandoned by the Doctor before and that's probably why she was even more pissed. That older Amy has spent decades waiting for him at that point, almost one when she was a kid and almost four later.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 11, 2011)

Still, 2000 =/= 36


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> Still, 2000 =/= 36



Still choosing is much different than not choosing and being told "wait we're coming right now to get you".

Rory knew what he was getting into and could have easily avoided it.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 11, 2011)

1. Did Rory ever experience 2000 year long experience before? I highly doubt
2. Amy got anger and desperation, and 36 years of pain. Rory got 2000 years of pain. IMO, the latter tops the former

Whatever. I am not gonna argue about this


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2011)

It should be mentioned, Rory did have his gunhand for defense when necessary (which would have gotten him through a good 1900 years of history easily)

Amy did have to improvise a bunch of shit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> 1. Did Rory ever experience 2000 year long experience before? I highly doubt
> 2. Amy got anger and desperation, and 36 years of pain. Rory got 2000 years of pain. IMO, the latter tops the former
> 
> Whatever. I am not gonna argue about this



Yeah 2000 years that could have been a one second trip with the vortex manipulator if he chose. The Doctor aptly warned him of what would happen and he did it out of love true, but it was still a choice. 


Amy actually got stuck by mistake, partially the fault of the Doctor and Rory not telling her what to push and when told they would come get her, they took off in the TARDIS and didn't return for 36 years. She was conscious the whole time and didn't know when or if they'd come back if they were alive or dead and she spent all of her time basically becoming like a mini-doctor to survive. 


You can not argue if you want, but there's a big difference between being basically abandoned and choosing to stay behind.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 11, 2011)

Kanali said:


> Im assuming he means its because there are different companions in Series 3 and 4 while its the same companion in series 1 and 2. Anyone who wants to start Doctor Who should start with Series 1 of the 2005 series. There's constantly references back and forth, re-appearances etc throughout the show. Starting with episode one of the old series and moving forward is going to take forever and you'd probably give up  after a few episodes. The way I did it was start from Series 1 of the 2005 version, watch all the episodes available of the new series in order, then I started watching episodes of the old series, not necessarily in order since most of the stories are self contained in the old series while there's an over arching plot in each season of the new series.



Thank you.. I just bought the complete season from 1 to 6 on Ebay.. it was a bit expensive but it is worth it imo.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 11, 2011)

Making a sonic pulse . . . er screwdriver. Dang


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2011)

Is it all one box?


----------



## Kanali (Sep 11, 2011)

There's a huge difference between Amy waiting and Rory waiting. Like the others have already said, Rory chose to wait, he was doing it out of love for Amy and he knew that he'd eventually be reunited with her, he wasn't just blindly hoping. Amy on the other hand was pretty much abandoned and left to rot as far as she knew not to mention her abandonment issues with the Doctor. Rory also lived in relative peace in his 2000 years since he was shown to have jobs that allowed him to protect the Pandorica while Amy was being constantly hunted and lived in complete isolation.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 11, 2011)

It's not true that Rory knew he'd reunite. Plastic copy isn't immortal or indestructible. It was pretty much a miracle he survived. Plus, 2000 years of no sleep 

//HbS


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> It's not true that Rory knew he'd reunite. Plastic copy isn't immortal or indestructible. It was pretty much a miracle he survived. Plus, 2000 years of no sleep
> 
> //HbS



If they didn't unite how would the Doctor have gotten back to him before he got him out of the Pandorica? What you're saying just doesn't make sense with the episode.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 11, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If they didn't unite how would the Doctor have gotten back to him before he got him out of the Pandorica? What you're saying just doesn't make sense with the episode.


Rory had no idea they'd reunite. The Doctor got back when he did because Rory yelled at him that "that's how you looked like when you gave me the sonic". Then the Doctor got back, gave him the sonic, jumped back to 1996. No talking of reuniting with Amy or about Rory surviving the 2000 years of waiting.

Yeah, just rewatched the scenes. Only thing Rory knew is that he'd have to wait 2000 years, and likely will die along the way.

lol @ dead Amy breathing heavly.

//HbS


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 11, 2011)

The Doctor's Wife was much better than this, this episode is not as good as you guys are making it out to be.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 11, 2011)

I didn't like it all that much. Doctor simply missed the landing, he gave a solution, but old Amy was stubborn. She should've known better, instead she's all I HATE YOU friend.

//HbS


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 11, 2011)

Where do you guys watch the most recent Doctor episodes?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 11, 2011)

This episode was DEEP

Doctor's wife was fucking d'awwww


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2011)

that eppie was a tear jerker


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 11, 2011)

man up lol, the ep wasn't THAT sad. Watched the ep twice, it was good, but other episodes better. Given the hype I expected it to be better.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> 1. Did Rory ever experience 2000 year long experience before? I highly doubt
> 2. Amy got anger and desperation, and 36 years of pain. Rory got 2000 years of pain. IMO, the latter tops the former
> 
> Whatever. I am not gonna argue about this



don't confuse two thousand years of immortality with purpose love and dedication to which you can move on with your life up against thirty six years of solitary confinement


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 11, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What does that have to do with the price of tea in China? I mean there's no bearing for that anywhere in anything. I was just saying he really can't complain when he had the choice and chose that way. *It sounds like you're trying to dredge up some crap about me not liking Rory. *
> 
> 
> News flash: I said I didn't mind Rory this season because they've actually given him a character, but keep having your argument with imaginary foes.



Well, I'm not.

I'm saying that the fact Rory chose to wait 2,000 years (and he didn't know the box would be okay- for instance, he pulled it out of a burning building, so he at least thought it might not be indestrctible, to say nothing of the dangers of the cracks or alien attacks dying or whatnot) basically should put Amy in her place. There might be a difference between choosing and feeling abandoned but, all the same, Rory's dedication trumps that. Because he didn't choose just once-  he had to choose every single day to keep on going, waiting another sleepless day for two millenia, and he did not really know for certain that the Doctor would come through, or that if he did something wouldn't go wrong, or that he would live to see it all work out. If Amy thought of that, she should have been humbled.

I don't really have better things to do than "dredge up crap about you not liking Rory", given that I don't really have a life, but that doesn't mean I was actually doing that.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> don't confuse two thousand years of immortality with purpose love and dedication to which you can move on with your life up against thirty six years of solitary confinement


Once again, Rory wasn't immortal or indestructible. Hell, if he got a little wound he wouldn't be able to fix it. Plus, all the shit he went through, never asleep.

//HbS


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2011)

While I still love Doctor's Wife more I think this was a good version of that for Amy and Rory, kind of like how we had Midnight and Turn Left in season 4. This was a damn good episode, don't care what anyone says and you shouldn't be in this thread before watching the episode. Until I see an episode when its out I avoid Twitter, this thread and some other sites, if it got overhyped for you that's on your head.

And @Banhammer not sure how it making Rory effects this plot. Most of the companions are extraordinary, the Doctor chooses his friends wisely.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2011)

> I didn't like it all that much. Doctor simply missed the landing, he gave a solution, but old Amy was stubborn. She should've known better, instead she's all I HATE YOU friend.



She's human, she's not a Time Lord. She can only live her life once, and she missed the best years of her life in confinement away from the people she loved. I think she had a right to be angry because the Doctor sometimes doesn't seem to grasp how dangerous it can be for humans. The girl waited all her life, her childhood was a mess, she spent her pregnant days in a fucking metallic chamber and had her daughter kidnapped to be turned in to a weapon. And due to Doctor's carelessness spent 37 years running for her life. Excuse her for being a bit pissy.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> She's human, she's not a Time Lord. She can only live her life once, and she missed the best years of her life in confinement away from the people she loved. I think she had a right to be angry because the Doctor sometimes doesn't seem to grasp how dangerous it can be for humans. The girl waited all her life, her childhood was a mess, she spent her pregnant days in a fucking metallic chamber and had her daughter kidnapped to be turned in to a weapon. And due to Doctor's carelessness spent 37 years running for her life. Excuse her for being a bit pissy.


A bit pissy? You talk about wasted 37 years, but she passively worked against preventing those years. That's simply dumb of her. I know she's not the Doctor, but she travelled with the Doctor a lot, and should've learned the laws of time by this point, and she did, but still couldn't make the wise decision. 

//HbS


----------



## Orxon (Sep 11, 2011)

I never understood how Rory did what he did at the end of Season 5. Should it even be mentally possibly for anyone to be alive for that long? Do people actually have the mental capacity to live that long without losing their minds? The Doctor is half his age and his life is about as eventful as any life can be compared to Rory who spent 2 millenia with no activity, fixated on a single thing. I honestly think I would start to go nuts after a single year in that position.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 11, 2011)

Its like in any story where the main character is trapped, imprisoned, etc. The thought of the possibility someone is waiting for them is enough to keep them motivated to go on without losing hope in hopeless times.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2011)

> You talk about wasted 37 years, but she passively worked against preventing those years. That's simply dumb of her. I know she's not the Doctor, but she travelled with the Doctor a lot, and should've learned the laws of time by this point, and she did, but still couldn't make the wise decision.



She didn't want 37 years of her life just wiped away because it would be simpler for everyone. I know it's not wise but she's human, we make stupid decisions all day long. She had held on all that hate and hope, it was all she had and she felt it wrong that the Doctor could rewrite it, rewrite her life because it was an inconvenience.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 11, 2011)

Amy's refusal to wipe out those 36 years was explained - she doesn't want to die. Maybe it's because, for so long, her sole focus has been surviving or maybe she's just not strong enough to martyr herself. Remember, to her this new Amy who lives a different life would be a different person - she would not just be experiencing all that time again, she'd be dying and giving her life to a stranger. It's an evil thing to ask of someone.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 11, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Amy's refusal to wipe out those 36 years was explained - she doesn't want to die. Maybe it's because, for so long, her sole focus has been surviving or maybe she's just not strong enough to martyr herself. Remember, to her this new Amy who lives a different life would be a different person - she would not just be experiencing all that time again, she'd be dying and giving her life to a stranger. It's an evil thing to ask of someone.



This                        ^


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 11, 2011)

Eternal Schism said:


> I never understood how Rory did what he did at the end of Season 5. Should it even be mentally possibly for anyone to be alive for that long? Do people actually have the mental capacity to live that long without losing their minds? The Doctor is half his age and his life is about as eventful as any life can be compared to Rory who spent 2 millenia with no activity, fixated on a single thing. I honestly think I would start to go nuts after a single year in that position.



The Doctor is actually probably several times older than Rory, word of god is that the Doctor is bullshitting his age.


Also regular humans probably couldn't handle living 2000 years, but hey Rory wasn't human then maybe his brain was working differently.




Hunted by sister said:


> It's not true that Rory knew he'd reunite. Plastic copy isn't immortal or indestructible. It was pretty much a miracle he survived. Plus, 2000 years of no sleep
> 
> //HbS



Rory actually was immortal in the live forever without grievous injury sense. Plus it's not impossible to think that one could get used to the no sleep thing. Think of AL in FMA, he didn't let it depress him after a while.

Also although I'm part of the should have brought up 2000 years crowd. You have to admit Rory did choose to stay, Yes it shows that he's willing to wait and possibly/probably the more devoted of the 2, but hell he had a choice. Though yeah it makes her resentment seem somewhat worse.


----------



## Sen (Sep 11, 2011)

I really liked this episode, really sad with the Old!Amy and Rory part at the end ;__;  Also really amazing job with the make-up and stuff, Karen Gillan is a great actress.


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> man up lol, the ep wasn't THAT sad. Watched the ep twice, it was good, but other episodes better. Given the hype I expected it to be better.


Yeah I'm a little surprised at the reactions to this ep across the internet.

I thought it was pretty good, but I'm seeing stuff about people crying their eyes out and how it might be the best ep of new Who.

People gotta slow down.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2011)

I think it was pretty fucking good myself. Not the best but season six and five have been the best seasons by far.


----------



## cloudy (Sep 11, 2011)

I for one did not like this episode... the execution was good of course, but the opening teaser was a real wallbanger which just ruined all the rest of the episode for me. It's not even a possible solution explained away by some plot as with some other eps, it's human stupidity and lack of common sense.

Rory could have said "Green button". In fact, any one of the three should have noticed there were two buttons there. And even while in the rooms, they had communication between them! Get everyone to go back outside to the "lobby" where presumably there is only one time stream, as when they first arrive. You'll get an Amy who's a few weeks older or so, but no biggie... Or alternatively, if Amy exits the room into the relative future, the TARDIS is still in the Doctor/Rory's time - use it to pick her up again.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2011)

cloudy said:


> I for one did not like this episode... the execution was good of course, but the opening teaser was a real wallbanger which just ruined all the rest of the episode for me. It's not even a possible solution explained away by some plot as with some other eps, it's human stupidity and lack of common sense.
> 
> Rory could have said "Green button". In fact, any one of the three should have noticed there were two buttons there. And even while in the rooms, they had communication between them! Get everyone to go back outside to the "lobby" where presumably there is only one time stream, as when they first arrive. You'll get an Amy who's a few weeks older or so, but no biggie... Or alternatively, if Amy exits the room into the relative future, the TARDIS is still in the Doctor/Rory's time - use it to pick her up again.



Ah someone had to come in sooner or later to say something that was obviously addressed in the episode. 

Watch it again, unobservant one. They explained this when: 

1. Rory stepped out, tried the red button and Amy wasn't in there and when Amy stepped out and the TARDIS was gone. 

2. They explained there were several hundred different time streams layered into the red waterfall so the second she went in that was Amy's own time stream, that's why the entire facility seemed deserted because she was in her own time stream while the other guests were in theirs.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 12, 2011)

I declare that I have the best Doctor avatar.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 12, 2011)

Cael said:


> I declare that I have the best Doctor avatar.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 12, 2011)

So, season finale of Torchwood. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Almost nothing was explained, and while the mystery of the Miracle itself was solved, everything else concerning it remains unanswered. AND Rex is now immortal like Jack. Wtf, mate?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 12, 2011)

Cael said:


> I declare that I have the best Doctor avatar.



I still like mine, one of my favorite deviant artists drew it


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 12, 2011)

I'll make you one Sunny.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 12, 2011)

Technically The Doctor's screwdriver is a "probe" 

I just watched Doomsday and the Daleks identified it as a probe, and Amy in this past episode said probe

The Doctor is just being the Doctor


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 12, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Technically The Doctor's screwdriver is a "probe"
> 
> I just watched Doomsday and the Daleks identified it as a probe, and Amy in this past episode said probe
> 
> The Doctor is just being the Doctor



The Daleks also call seconds rells. 


And the Master had a laser screwdriver, apparently someone makes these things.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I always used to cringe at the line where the Doctor is like "Victorian society was really open minded" to Martha and I'm just sitting there thinking what a load of bull.



Where do you watch doctor who episodes? or anyone where do you watch episodes online? thank you.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 12, 2011)

By the way, coming back to the part where people theorized that dying Doctor from "Let's Kill Hitler" visited Amy's weddning - nope, he doesn't have the "scarf" thingy and a rose he has at the wedding.


Eternal Schism said:


> I never understood how Rory did what he did at the end of Season 5. Should it even be mentally possibly for anyone to be alive for that long? Do people actually have the mental capacity to live that long without losing their minds? The Doctor is half his age and his life is about as eventful as any life can be compared to Rory who spent 2 millenia with no activity, fixated on a single thing. I honestly think I would start to go nuts after a single year in that position.


He played sudoku, I guess.


Ennoea said:


> She didn't want 37 years of her life just wiped away because it would be simpler for everyone. I know it's not wise but she's human, we make stupid decisions all day long. She had held on all that hate and hope, it was all she had and she felt it wrong that the Doctor could rewrite it, rewrite her life because it was an inconvenience.


I don't have any problem with this, what I have a problem is that she was raging at the Doctor for these 37 years, even when he was in the middle of "saving" her young self, with a plan that would work. That was retarded.


noobthemusical said:


> Rory actually was immortal in the live forever without grievous injury sense. Plus it's not impossible to think that one could get used to the no sleep thing. Think of AL in FMA, he didn't let it depress him after a while.


The Doctor literally says "You are not immortal, I have no idea how long you'll last".

Also, your brain requires sleep to do "defragmentation" and other HDD maintenence stuff. You need it for mental health, too. He was a plastic copy, indeed, but he had a human mind. Of course you could get used to it, but for a long, long time it'd be incredibly painful.

And why are you comparing a British show to a Japanese anime character? 

//HbS


----------



## Bioness (Sep 12, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Daleks also call seconds rells.
> 
> 
> And the Master had a laser screwdriver, apparently someone makes these things.



Rel = 1.2 seconds 

50 Rels = 1 minute



Hunted by sister said:


> And why are you comparing a British show to a Japanese anime character?
> 
> //HbS



Because Al doesn't need sleep either, although he was only like that for a few years, it is still somewhat similar, human mind in an inhuman body.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 12, 2011)

True, but universes are completly different, with different kind of people and laws.

//HbS


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2011)

It was just an example guys .


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 12, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> True, but universes are completly different, with different kind of people and laws.



People work in much the same way in both universes though: both need rest and sustenance and so on, and they interact with each other in the same way. The differences are all in how the world around them works.



Hunted by sister said:


> I don't have any problem with this, what I have a problem is that she was raging at the Doctor for these 37 years, even when he was in the middle of "saving" her young self, with a plan that would work. That was retarded.



And I reiterate:



> Amy's refusal to wipe out those 36 years was explained - she doesn't want to die. Maybe it's because, for so long, her sole focus has been surviving or maybe she's just not strong enough to martyr herself. Remember, to her this new Amy who lives a different life would be a different person - she would not just be experiencing all that time again, she'd be dying and giving her life to a stranger. It's an evil thing to ask of someone.



The fact is, that the Doctor was going to wipe the Amy from existence, which he did. Thats not exactly the type of saving that anybody would be happy with. Amy was resisting being sacrificed by The Doctor in order to save a different version of Amy.


----------



## River Song (Sep 12, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I didn't like it all that much. Doctor simply missed the landing, he gave a solution, but old Amy was stubborn. She should've known better, instead she's all I HATE YOU friend.
> 
> //HbS



Yes Amy was stubborn/sarcasm

*Doctor*: I know I'll Just basicly erase this part of you're history

*OLD Amy*: Won't that make me not exist?

*Doctor*: So.

If I was to say to you, I could save you from all the bad things that have happened in your life but as a down side you will be a completely different person. The Doctor has no right to change time and erase people or what could be more aptly termed as 'persona's' from existence. HE does not have that right  and by Lying to Old Amy he basicly forced her to die

All of this doesn't mean the Doctors a bad person because he is not, he has numerous good traits but sometimes due to the nature of his character we need an episode to focus on his bad one's (Eg. Water of Mars)

Personally, I liked it because I am an Amy fan and it was a wonderful episode for her AND I am a sucker for the Doctors bad side.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 12, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> True, but universes are completly different, with different kind of people and laws.
> 
> //HbS



Yeah but it still works out. That's like saying I can't read high fantasy and call someone a shitty King because IRL history has showed us that his tactics of ruling are useless, Yes I can and the comparison would work.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 12, 2011)

Also guys would you Rage if the Doctors fear turned out to be loneliness cause I would Rage so hard.
And how would you feel if his fear was related too River?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)

2000 years and Rory didn't learn Karate or Quantum Physics. Tut tut.

By now we know the Doctor is ruthless. He intentionally made of a copy of himself and then let him kill himself even though he could have saved them.

Question. Did anyone think 60 year old Amy was attractive?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Kanali (Sep 12, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also guys would you Rage if the Doctors fear turned out to be loneliness cause I would Rage so hard.
> And how would you feel if his fear was related too River?



I remember a Third Doctor episode where a machine that projects images of the things you fear the most was used on the Doctor and he saw Daleks, Cybermen and some other evil robots. But considering the way the show is today I wouldn't be surprised if it was something deep like loneliness.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)

Shouldn't it be himself?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 12, 2011)

Valeyard, maybe?

But what would really satisfy me is if the doctor is opens the door and all around are all his companions EVER and they're dead except one who is still alive, and starts blaming him. Then I dunno Timelord ghosts screaming about the war.



Also just realized what kind of alien medical facility that is the second best planet in the universe, can't tell what species you are you'd think that'd be pretty important.

Or was this explained?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 12, 2011)

Or clowns.

//HbS


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 12, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also just realized what kind of alien medical facility that is the second best planet in the universe, can't tell what species you are you'd think that'd be pretty important.
> 
> Or was this explained?



Second most beautiful, not necessarily best. It's likely it's just never encountered humans before.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 12, 2011)

River Song said:


> Yes Amy was stubborn/sarcasm
> 
> *Doctor*: I know I'll Just basicly erase this part of you're history
> 
> ...



Who isn't?  

No but seriously the episode gets too much hate. It was a great episode, one of the best this season. It had a good mix of the doctor's bad side, emotions and action. 

I'm pretty happy with the way the went with this episode.


----------



## Vault (Sep 12, 2011)

Whats the hate about?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)

> No but seriously the episode gets too much hate.



I haven't seen much hate.


----------



## MKS (Sep 12, 2011)

The Green button/Red button thing made me think about how dangerous it is to be around the doctor. A simple button press could fuck up _everything_.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)

BIG ASS SPOILER


*Spoiler*: __ 



Amy and Rory will say goodbye at the end of the next ep and leave the Doctor. I wonder why because they haven't found little Melody yet but I guess it's not gonna happen.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 12, 2011)

Somehow I have still managed to avoid watching Season 6 at all.

It is good.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)

You might aswell watch it now since there are only 3 eps left, infact you'll probably enjoy the season alot more without the break.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 12, 2011)

That was the plan all along


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 12, 2011)

Did the doctor fall in love with any of his women companion other than rose?


----------



## Kanali (Sep 12, 2011)

spaniardguitarist said:


> Did the doctor fall in love with any of his women companion other than rose?



Probably not, nothing on screen has ever suggested it although going by "School Reunion" Sarah Jane was in love with him (unbeknownst to him). He does kiss one of his female companions though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 12, 2011)

spaniardguitarist said:


> Did the doctor fall in love with any of his women companion other than rose?



You could call some of the times they had somewhat romantic, like with him and Romana, but he didn't make any kind romantic move on any of them until the movie. 


Many of the old Doctors were much older than the companion.


----------



## Kanali (Sep 12, 2011)

Every Doctor is much older than their companions


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 12, 2011)

And as we all know, the movie was actually just a bizarre dream that the Eighth had and in no way should anyone think that anything in that film is canon.

You got me?


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 12, 2011)

Does anyone have a gif from Matt Smith regenerating in the "Impossible Astronaut" ?

(And getting shot, by any chance)

Thanks


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 12, 2011)

That chick from the third season seemed to have a crush on the Doctor.. but he didn't even noticed her.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)

Poor Martha, got treated like crap by the Doctor and the fans


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 12, 2011)

But I love Martha. And Freema.
Was she not liked by most fans?


----------



## Kanali (Sep 12, 2011)

Martha was pretty much just a surrogate Rose for the Doctor. I loved her in the season finale but over all she was just meh.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)

It was a while back but she was largely disliked by the Who fandom for being clingy and not Rose, and I'm pretty sure BBC asked RTD to get rid of her so they could get their beloved Tate in.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 12, 2011)

Mother fuckers


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 12, 2011)

Martha was probably the most dull central character we've seen in New Who. She's essentially there to get jilted by the Doctor and then get over him. That's more or less her character arc. To show us how much The Doctor prefers Rose. I feel sorry for Agyeman who could well have made an interesting companion if she'd been given a stronger character.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 12, 2011)

I didn't like Martha either. 2D, boring, dull. I'd like to see her brag about killing Dalek Emperor in front of another Dalek, or making them spin like that famous song. All there was to her is that she loved the Doctor or whatever, and he trated her like a substitute for Rose.

//HbS


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 12, 2011)

/ignoring my previous question

wasn't there an episode with 2 timelords? (david tennant's time)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes.

The two sets of episodes with the Master.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 12, 2011)

Who was the most attractive doctor who companion of all the series in your opinions?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)

Isn't Amy easily the most attractive?


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Yes.
> 
> The two sets of episodes with the Master.



no no no not the master

i know he had kind of 5th doctor's clothes and they both said

"wibbly wobbley timey whimey... stuff"

i'll look for some pics, hopefully find what i am looking for


----------



## Kanali (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah Amy is ridiculously beautiful. Peri gives her a run for her money though :ho


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 12, 2011)

nvm found the episode


----------



## Hawk (Sep 12, 2011)

I kinda liked Rose, she was fairly attractive, but Amy takes it for me


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)

Peri was just a walking pair of boobs.


----------



## Kanali (Sep 12, 2011)

She had beauty beyond her boobs


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 12, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> no no no not the master
> 
> i know he had kind of 5th doctor's clothes and they both said
> 
> ...


Oh! That was the children in need special, Time Crash


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 12, 2011)

Amy is definitely the most beautiful. While Rose had more uses all around in her two seasons (which is still shitastic next to Donna and Amy), Martha had an amazing season finale. The whole walking around the world spreading the Doctor's message was pretty awesome. Plus she was pretty badass in the s4 finale. Rose was all, what about me Doctor, I have a huge gun. Oh look, a new toy to screw with in the alternate dimension.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 12, 2011)

I like how people compare usefullness of Rose to Donna's and Amy's, and forget that the latter two were simply "chosen" (by accident or not) by cracks in the fabric of space, and a converging point of time streams, or whatever that was. Without that "special ability", they'd be shit. Rose was just a regular girl.

//HbS


----------



## Hawk (Sep 12, 2011)

Rose was kinda dragged into all of it. She got attracted to the 9th and slowly got into his world. She was a regular human who went through a lot to be with him in his adventures. 

She was one of my favourite companions tbh. :/ 

Amy is good, but sometimes she just seems to not be into the adventure as much as Rose was. I mean Rose had Mickey at first, but there was still this romantic tension between her and the doctor while Amy has Rory and there's pretty much nothing between her and the doctor. 

I'm probably over thinking it though :|


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 12, 2011)

Well she is kinda married.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2011)

I liked Donna the best

who cares about whether she was a "regular girl" or "special" she was the most fun.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 12, 2011)

OI WATCH IT SPACE MAN

//HbS


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 12, 2011)

Rory and Jack were/are the best companions.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well she is kinda married.





Well Rose and Mickey were what BF/GF or engaged close enough imho. :|

True tho, Rory and Jack all the way


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 12, 2011)

Mickey could have been so much better, wasted such a talent.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> no no no not the master
> 
> *i know he had kind of 5th doctor's clothes* and they both said
> 
> ...



Probably because he was the 5th Doctor.

Which kind of knocks out the "kind of".


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 12, 2011)

i meant the next doctor christmas special.


hmmm

they didn't say wibbly wobbley thimey whimey stuff. sh1t


----------



## Hawk (Sep 12, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Mickey could have been so much better, wasted such a talent.



True, Mickey was pretty useless during most of his time. He had some good moments (iirc) but he really had potential. They could of made him an awesome companion, but they didn't :|


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 12, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> lol @ dead Amy breathing heavly.


 When did Amy die?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 12, 2011)

Mickey could be what Rory is.


Doctor Crane said:


> When did Amy die?


Plastic Rory Roman shot her dead with his handgun (). She still married him. BEAT THAT

//HbS


----------



## Hawk (Sep 12, 2011)

That just proves how much of a B.A.M.F Rory is, "I fist you with my handgun, you still marry me "


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 12, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Plastic Rory Roman shot her dead with his handgun (). She still married him. BEAT THAT


I thought she was only supposed to be near death. Not completely dead, just mostly dead.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> i meant the next doctor christmas special.
> 
> 
> hmmm
> ...



Oh, him. He wasn't a Time Lord.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 12, 2011)

Why did Martha leave her fiancee to marry mickey? was that explained in the series?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 12, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Mickey could be what Rory is.
> 
> //HbS


Though Mickey looked to have become pretty badass when 10 went around checking up on old friends. He even got Martha.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah but it's not the same thing. The Mickey that went through all the adventures and the Mickey at the end. 

If they could make him badass in the end they could of tried and make him badass at least halfway through >.>


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 12, 2011)

Doctor Crane said:


> I thought she was only supposed to be near death. Not completely dead, just mostly dead.


Nah, Doctor said something like "she's not dead! Well, she is dead, but it's not the end of the world, well, it's the end of the Universe"

//HbS


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 12, 2011)

I do agree Donna was probably the most fun of all the current companions. She had an ego bigger than the Doctor's and called him out on all of his screw ups. I would love to see Donna try to get over how goofy the 11th is.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2011)

Rory is my overall favorite

but Donna is 2nd

I miss her :{


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 12, 2011)

So how did Martha break up with her fiancee again? She was engaged to some dude then got married to another one.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)

> So how did Martha break up with her fiancee again? She was engaged to some dude then got married to another one.



RTD crapping all over her engagement and sticking Mickey with her for the sake of it. Tho I didn't like Mickey, infact I haven't really liked any of the male companions till Rory. Yes not a big fan of Captain Jack either dun dun dun.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 12, 2011)

finally got around to seeing last few eps

Let's Kill Hitler - hated everything about this episode, everything

Night Terrors - I liked this, had a genuine plot twist I enjoyed, and I liked the ending.  

The Girl Who Waited - hated old amy, but still went on to state how awesome rory is so I forgive it


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)

> Let's Kill Hitler - hated everything about this episode, everything



What even the Hitler is gay joke?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 12, 2011)

That was a gay joke?

I thought it was a nice bit of irony given Anne Frank.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 12, 2011)

They put Hitler in a closet/cupboard & he had to come out of that closet at some point.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah and Martha's easily the second or first hottest, definitely the most educated  and super dedicated. Still she gets shit on more than anyone by fandom except maybe K9.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 13, 2011)

Did Hitler ever come out of the closet?


----------



## Bioness (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 13, 2011)

Martha is probably the most attractive companion in my opinion.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 13, 2011)

I really did not like Martha >.>

I found her attitude and voice annoying.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 13, 2011)

Who was  your favorite companion?


----------



## Hawk (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Sep 13, 2011)

I rather liked Donna...



Gaia Moon said:


> /
> 
> Tenth!!!! Why????
> 
> He had a much more emotional ending then the 9th, personally they made it really sad :I


----------



## Hawk (Sep 13, 2011)

Now you're just teasing


----------



## Omolara (Sep 13, 2011)

Martha and Rory are my favorites. 
Oh, and Donna. Thinking about her brings me loads of sadness, though.

I was terrified that Rory would go the way of Mickey - a lovable butt monkey super dedicated to a girl that doesn't really care for him nearly as much as he does for her whose potential is sort of wasted. I like to think that the Doctor treats Rory (and Amy) the way he does because he remembers how much of a dick he was to Mickey at times. 

That said, I still liked Mickey, or at least what he could have been.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 13, 2011)

Omolara said:


> Martha and Rory are my favorites.
> Oh, and Donna. Thinking about her brings me loads of sadness, though.
> 
> I was terrified that Rory would go the way of Mickey - a lovable butt monkey super dedicated to a girl that doesn't really care for him nearly as much as he does for her whose potential is sort of wasted. I like to think that the Doctor treats Rory (and Amy) the way he does because he remembers how much of a dick he was to Mickey at times.
> ...



What did Rory do to mickey?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 13, 2011)

Gaia Moon said:


> /
> 
> Tenth!!!! Why????
> 
> He had a much more emotional ending then the 9th, personally they made it really sad :I



They hammed the tenths ending up too much, RTD made it seem like the show ended.


----------



## Shade (Sep 14, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I found her attitude and voice annoying.



This, but with Donna.


----------



## Kanali (Sep 14, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They hammed the tenths ending up too much, RTD made it seem like the show ended.



This. I prefer the 9th's regeneration by far, maybe 'cause its the first one I ever saw back when I had no clue what regeneration was but still it still saddens me to this day.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 14, 2011)

Kanali said:


> This. I prefer the 9th's regeneration by far, maybe 'cause its the first one I ever saw back when I had no clue what regeneration was but still it still saddens me to this day.



I didn't like the "you look like you need a Doctor." line.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2011)

The 10th's regeneration was way too melodramatic I easily preferred the 9th's.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 14, 2011)

10ths pissed me off.

The whole "I don't want to go!" line. I was like BS! You were the one who wanted out Tennant


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2011)

The 10th's ending was more about Tennant than the Doctor, I honestly found it really unprofessional on RTD's part.


----------



## Creme egg (Sep 14, 2011)

i agree with the tenths regeneration being to exaggerated. for a second i thought he was dying instead of Regenerating. Actually it felt more like david tennant was dying rather than the doctor. i'm not blaming david though, its RTD's fault for that. the 10th was a great doctor. to me all the actors who played the doctor did a great job. (even the 9th. and he's my least favorite.) 

in a way rose is alot like the 9th. my least favorite companion but i don't dislike her. amy and rory are Awesome though. i just love their bond. also  since their together that means no unnecessary human clone version of the doctor  No offense season 4. can't wait to see river as a companion in the future. 

Now that i finally caught up with season 6 (and finished watching season 5) I can now enter this thread without spoiling myself  oh and i know this has been said before but the 11th doctor is Simply brilliant. one minute. just one minute and i already love him. dat doctor


----------



## River Song (Sep 14, 2011)

I was just rewatching Silence in the Library/Forest of the dead. Donna had the best stories


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 14, 2011)

Creme egg said:


> i agree with the tenths regeneration being to exaggerated. for a second i thought he was dying instead of Regenerating. Actually it felt more like david tennant was dying rather than the doctor. i'm not blaming david though, its RTD's fault for that. the 10th was a great doctor. to me all the actors who played the doctor did a great job. (even the 9th. and he's my least favorite.)
> 
> in a way rose is alot like the 9th. my least favorite companion but i don't dislike her. amy and rory are Awesome though. i just love their bond. also  since their together that means no unnecessary human clone version of the doctor  No offense season 4. can't wait to see river as a companion in the future.
> 
> Now that i finally caught up with season 6 (and finished watching season 5) I can now enter this thread without spoiling myself  oh and i know this has been said before but the 11th doctor is Simply brilliant. one minute. just one minute and i already love him. dat doctor



I doubt we'll get River as a companion, she's been around since season 4 now and the story seems to be coming to a close. Most of the things about her have been explained (like why she can fly the TARDIS, she said she learned from the best, too bad you weren't there that day and it was true, the TARDIS itself taught her).


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 14, 2011)

^^CTK, but didn't she say in a later episode (to the doctor) "you taught me"

I know the Tardis taught her, but it just seemed weird that she said that. God i forgot what episode.

So,

1. Does anyone have that awesome Rory gif?
2. Next episode airing?

Thanks!


----------



## cloudy (Sep 14, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Ah someone had to come in sooner or later to say something that was obviously addressed in the episode.
> 
> Watch it again, unobservant one. They explained this when:
> 
> ...



Amy exited the room? I must have missed/forgotten that somehow... And here I was thinking someone would rebutt me with "It's a quarantine facility, so naturally Amy couldn't exit her room/timestream because of said quarantine."

Someone could/should have still noticed and clarified on the two buttons the first time though...
Amy: "Which button?"
Rory: "The green one!" (instead of "Pick a button, any button" or whatever he actually said...)


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> 10ths pissed me off.
> 
> The whole "I don't want to go!" line. I was like BS! You were the one who wanted out Tennant



It broke my heart 

I thought it really confronted the fact that regeneration is not a pass on death
Each one of the doctor's deaths is a death. The Doctor died.
This hero, this nonchallant main character of the story dies.
He always dies
And he's just like everyone else. He does not want to go
Remember the christmas episode

"What are you gonna do Doctor? Are you gonna show me my future? are you gonna show me how I die alone cold and scared? Everyone does!"


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 14, 2011)

All right who was the best doctor in your opinions? I like the  tenth doctor but I hear the 11th is also good.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 14, 2011)

Matt Smith for me, never watched old DW, nor want to.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 14, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> It broke my heart
> 
> I thought it really confronted the fact that regeneration is not a pass on death
> Each one of the doctor's deaths is a death. The Doctor died.
> ...



That's cop out, it was RTD hamming it up for the fan girls and fan boys and making it seeming like the show was ending. The Doctor tired to kill himself half a dozen times and sacrifice himself without a second glance backwards and now of a sudden the writing has him whining about "I don't want to go!" 


It just just dumb, ill played and the whole "going to see all of the old companions" thing just made it worst. It's inexcusable. 



spaniardguitarist said:


> All right who was the best doctor in your opinions? I like the  tenth doctor but I hear the 11th is also good.




I love Eleventh most, I haven't seen much of the old show but the acting and the style of show makes it hard.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2011)

I liked Tenth but his "I can save you routine" with the Daleks and Davros while they were destroying reality cheesed me off.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I liked Tenth but his "I can save you routine" with the Daleks and Davros while they were destroying reality cheesed me off.



I hated that whole trying to save someone BS. He tried to destroy Davros and the rest of his race, but I have to save him now. 

It's what makes me like Eleven more, he goes to find Cybermen who were innocently hanging out and minding their business and blows a bunch of them up just to get an answer to a question unrelated to anything they're doing.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2011)

You know what really pissed me off? Donna's Grandpa was willing to risk his own life to save the Doctors (like countless before), but when there was a chance he was gonna die the Doctor turned in to a whiny asshole and made Grandad feel like shit for it. At that point I was pretty much done with RTD.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You know what really pissed me off? Donna's Grandpa was willing to risk his own life to save the Doctors (like countless before), but when there was a chance he was gonna die the Doctor turned in to a whiny asshole and made Grandad feel like shit for it. At that point I was pretty much done with RTD.



There are some real golden moments in the first four seasons but a lot of the ones I think back on were other writers Human Nature/Family of Blood is one of those. While RTD had some epic moments, a lot of them are destroyed by terrible resolutions. Like what happened at the end of Season 3, that was an epic build up. But it was ruined in the end by that shitty ending. 


And then in End of Time they brought the Master back, but it wasn't even the character I liked anymore. He was like an entirely new person.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2011)

I actually liked RTD's writing when it was small scale or building up to something, but his resolutions were weak (Jesus Doctor wtf), and he added way too much cheese to his eps. Like the Cyberman (woman who ran Torchwood) in Doomsday having a tear at the end, that's not even fucking possible dude.

The only resolution of RTD's I liked was probably Bad Wolf which still remains my favourite DW finale.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I actually liked RTD's writing when it was small scale or building up to something, but his resolutions were weak (Jesus Doctor wtf), and he added way too much cheese to his eps. Like the Cyberman (woman who ran Torchwood) in Doomsday having a tear at the end, that's not even fucking possible dude.
> 
> The only resolution of RTD's I liked was probably Bad Wolf which still remains my favourite DW finale.



Yeah the tear thing was stupid, RTD always had to fuck something up. It was like he made a great New York style cheese cake and then dragged his balls over the top of it afterwards.


----------



## Shade (Sep 14, 2011)

10th's regeneration would have been great without the tears and the dialogue. I would have expected Ten to go out with a big smirk and an 'Allons-y!'.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm expecting Eleven to go out with a "Geronimo!"


----------



## Bioness (Sep 15, 2011)

I just noticed Matt Smith has no eyebrows....

Like here are celebrities without eyebrows (Photoshopped)

*Spoiler*: __ 








And Matt Smith is just like...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2011)

That's fucking scary.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 15, 2011)

Matt Smith looks boss with or without eyebrows, the others are just () weird.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 15, 2011)

Eyebrows kinda make his forehead look bigger >.>

like look at this



BBC totally colored in his eyebrows


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2011)

So smexy :33


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2011)

spaniardguitarist said:


> All right who was the best doctor in your opinions? I like the  tenth doctor but I hear the 11th is also good.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 15, 2011)

Who do you think will be the twelfth doctor?


----------



## Hawk (Sep 15, 2011)

Good question 

I don't know many or any British actors that would fit the role, so it's a mystery to me. . 

Whoever it is has some pretty big shoes to fill in, coming on stage after Matt Smith won't be easy .


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 15, 2011)

should I get season 5 and 6 dvds? I already ordered the latest season but I don't know if season 5 is good or not.


----------



## Creme egg (Sep 15, 2011)

Season 5 is a gush of fresh air. It’s serious but it’s not over the top or cheesy.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 15, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And then in End of Time they brought the Master back, but it wasn't even the character I liked anymore. He was like an entirely new person.



His madness was a little too much even for me.

I loved some of his quotes though.

P.S. you guys suck for completely ignoring my previous post


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 15, 2011)

I like the John Simm Master. Besides, he shouldn't have the exact same personality every single time he regenerates- after all, the Doctor doesn't. A bit of variety is to be expected.

If something bothers me about him, its the idea that Rassilon is responsible for messing him up. I hope they diss that idea somewhere down the line.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 15, 2011)

I actually like they don't put on some freaky clothes and make him spit sperm


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 15, 2011)

I dreamed last night I was watching a new Who episode.And it was pretty interesting at that. The premise being:

Amy, Rory and the Doctor get attacked by this werewolfy thing (kinda yeti like as well) and they find out while infected, the real reason its going all apeshit is it was lonely. So the doctor jerryrigs the Tardis to de age everyone by like 15 years so they can all grow up together as friends and prevent the beast thing from taking hold. In the process number 10 comes back for a bit as well lol.

Twas rather daww and amusing.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 15, 2011)

Do want.

//HbS


----------



## Hawk (Sep 15, 2011)

Dat looks so epically awesome!!! 


Must get it no matter what


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2011)

I had a dream about DW ages ago. I'd watched Blade Runner just before so it was a mix of them both. The Doctor is being hunted by a bunch of clones who want his regenerations or someshit as they're dying, basically the dream was him running on rooftops with it pouring everywhere. I was his assitant


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 15, 2011)

Anyone know where I can watch the latest episodes of doctor season 6? like the new ones that keep coming out?


----------



## Hawk (Sep 15, 2011)

I prefer this site^ 
It has season 1-6
9th-11th doctor
Christmas specials and so on. 

Or you can get the new episodes from Sunny in the OTP .


----------



## illmatic (Sep 15, 2011)

Sunuvmann OTP thread keeps this thread from being cluttered with download links.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 15, 2011)

If the Doctor fucks up the landing time-wise, why does he never just try again? He did it atleast once to every companion, only I can't remember if it happened to Donna.

//HbS


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> If the Doctor fucks up the landing time-wise, why does he never just try again? He did it atleast once to every companion, only I can't remember if it happened to Donna.
> 
> //HbS



Because he's not supposed to jump back and forth in his time stream.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 15, 2011)

the next doctor should be coloured.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 15, 2011)

The  next doctor should be a Norwegian with a Norwegian english dialect


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2011)

Blink is on right now and I honestly think that the characters in it are some of the most authentic seeming in the series. I have so much fun watching this episode every time and I just love Sally Sparrow, Billy Shippton and Larry Nightingale.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 15, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> the next doctor should be coloured.



The next Doctor should be a good actor who can be great in the role.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> The next Doctor should be a good actor who can be great in the role.



Get that Idris guy from Luther.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 15, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because he's not supposed to jump back and forth in his time stream.


Not what I'm talking about. More like "oh shit, it's July 2006? Companion Girl, sorry! I missed the landing by 2 years! Get back in here, we gonna try again"

//HbS


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Not what I'm talking about. More like "oh shit, it's July 2006? Companion Girl, sorry! I missed the landing by 2 years! Get back in here, we gonna try again"
> 
> //HbS



Because usually its a time stream he's already affected, like when he brought Martha back a little late or Rose, by landing there he's already part of the time stream. So if he goes back in it he risks messing things up. That's why he couldn't go back and pick up young Amy, because he had already made a time stream by meeting her in the past and present.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2011)

If they went colour then just get Lenny Henry.



> Blink is on right now and I honestly think that the characters in it are some of the most authentic seeming in the series. I have so much fun watching this episode every time and I just love Sally Sparrow, Billy Shippton and Larry Nightingale.



Sally Sparrow is probably my favourite girl character in DW.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 15, 2011)

lenny henry? are you serious? Idris would be badass.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2011)

How awesome is this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihbKDErkGFs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 15, 2011)

The next doctor should be powerful and more badass.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 15, 2011)

the next doctor should be more evil.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2011)

Next Doctor needs to be seduced by the Dark side.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 15, 2011)

The next doctor should be Hugh Laurie.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 16, 2011)

What no

that's a terrible suggestion


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 16, 2011)

what actor would fit the best to be the twelfth doctor?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2011)

The next Doctor needs to not happen for a long time, fuck what anyone else says.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 16, 2011)

^           agreed


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2011)

The next Doctor must be a ginger. That is all.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 16, 2011)

I can already see the final scene of Doctor Who. Final regeneration, looks into the mirror. "YES!". Ginger. Fistpumps. Courtians.

//HbS


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 16, 2011)

the next doctor should be a casanova type.


----------



## Kanali (Sep 16, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> the next doctor should be a casanova type.



I don't think any regeneration no matter how drastic could turn the Doctor into a casanova type. 8 out of his 11 incarnations have been pretty much asexual and only 1 of the other 3 actually displayed any serious romantic feelings


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2011)

I wouldn't mind abit of a flirt, how long can a Time Lord go without some nookie? Just no Captain Jack level of horny.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 16, 2011)

Well he already does that, see: Day of the Moon


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 16, 2011)

I mean the next doctor gets married to River Song, so I think he'll be a flirt.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The next Doctor must be a ginger. That is all.


Recently Doctor Who has had success with red-headed companions. Time to have one move to the big seat.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Kanali said:


> I don't think any regeneration no matter how drastic could turn the Doctor into a casanova type. 8 out of his 11 incarnations have been pretty much asexual and only 1 of the other 3 actually displayed any serious romantic feelings



What does romance have to do with being a casanova?

Tennant deflowered the Virgin Queen, and Smith hooked up with Marilyn Monroe after one night. Both when he was supposed to be in the middle of doing something else. The man has probably bedded more women than James Bondis practically competiting with James Bond to see who can bed the most women per version.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 16, 2011)

Billie Piper did play with Matt Smith's sonic screwdriver


----------



## Bioness (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh I love this song 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1ph8Ftn6TI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 16, 2011)

^ I can confirm with my entire being that listening to that song in 4am when you're sleepy and about to go to bed is a bad idea. Very, very bad.


----------



## shikaigash (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey you Doctor Who fans quick question is the viewing experience of Doctor Who alright if you start without watch all the other episodes regarding Doctors 1- whatever number it is when it starts again in 2005?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2011)

You can start from 05 and you'll be fine. The series was made so that the kids could follow it without having seen the past episodes. Perhaps maybe read up abit on the Daleks before hand though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah, the majority of episodes are not really significant to the overarching arc.

Of the previous seasons, only the bold ones are particularly overarching plot relevant (i.e. you might be confused if you don't see the other bolded ones that season and in order)

(Also two part episodes are bolded)

Ninth Doctor

Series 1
S01E01 – Rose
S01E02 – The End of the World
S01E03 – The Unquiet Dead
*S01E04 – Aliens of London
S01E05 – World War Three*
S01E06 – Dalek
*S01E07 – The Long Game*
S01E08 – Father’s Day
*S01E09 – The Empty Child
S01E10 – The Doctor Dances*
S01E11 – Boom Town
*S01E12 – Bad Wolf
S01E13 – The Parting of the Ways*

Tenth Doctor
Series 2 Specials
Doctor Who: Children in Need Special
*S02E00 - The Christmas Invasion*

Series 2
S02E01 – New Earth
*S02E02 – Tooth and Claw*
S02E03 – School Reunion
S02E04 – The Girl in the Fireplace
*S02E05 – Rise of the Cyberman
S02E06 – The Age of Steel*
S02E07 – The Idiot’s Lantern
*S02E08 – The Impossible Planet
S02E09 – The Satan Pit*
S02E10 – Love & Monsters
S02E11 – Fear Her
*S02E12 – Army of Ghosts
S02E13 – Doomsday*

Series 3 Specials
*S03E00 – The Runaway Bride*

Series 3
*S03E01 – Smith and Jones*
S03E02 – The Shakespeare Code
S03E03 – Gridlock
*S03E04 – Daleks in Manhattan
S03E05 – Evolution of the Daleks*
S03E06 – The Lazarus Experiment
S03E07 – 42
*S03E08 – Human Nature
S03E09 – The Family of Blood*
S03E10 – Blink
*S03E11 – Utopia
S03E12 – The Sound of Drums
S03E13 – Last of the Time Lords*

Series 4 Specials
CIN2 – Time Crash
S04E00 – Voyage of the Damned

Series 4
*S04E01 – Partners in Crime*
S04E02 – The Fires of Pompeii
S04E03 – Planet of the Ood
*S04E04 – The Sontaran Stratagem
S04E05 – The Poison Sky*
S04E06 – The Doctor’s Daughter
S04E07 – The Unicorn and the Wasp
*S04E08 – Silence in the Library
S04E09 – Forest of the Dead*
S04E10 – Midnight
*S04E11 – Turn Left*
*S04E12 – The Stolen Earth
S04E13 – Journey’s End*
S04E14 – The Next Doctor
S04E15 – Planet of the Dead
S04E16 – The Waters of Mars
*S04E17 – The End of Time Pt. 1
S04E18 – The End of Time Pt. 2*

Eleventh Doctor

Series 5
*S05E01 – The Eleventh Hour*
S05E02 – The Beast Below
S05E03 – Victory of the Daleks
*S05E04 – The Time of Angels
S05E05 – Flesh and Stone*
S05E06 – The Vampires of Venice
S05E07 – Amy’s Choice
*S05E08 – The Hungry Earth
S05E09 – Cold Blood*
S05E10 – Vincent and the Doctor
S05E11 – The Lodger
*S05E12 – The Pandorica Opens
S05E13 – The Big Bang*


All the non-bolded episodes are pretty much standalone eps.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 16, 2011)

I would recommend watching S3 onwards in full. Don't want to miss good eps like Blink.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 16, 2011)

Watch The Lodger as that has a sequel next week. Also I have a feeling Amy's Choice and Victory of the Daleks will be important in future episodes.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd recommend watching all the episodes.

Except Fear Her and Love and Monsters and Idiot's Lantern.

Those were just crap.

But that was just emphasizing that you dont exactly need to see it all in order. Like the Doctor, when I was catching jump, I jumped all over the fucking place.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2011)

Love and Monsters is badass not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2011)

Best to watch them all, it's not as daunting as it seems.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 17, 2011)

(Question for the ladies.)

Does anyone find Rory's character attractive?



It seems they emasculate him and fodderize him a la super lame to prevent him from upstaging the Doctor.

I feel sorry for him on a consistent basis.  :S


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree, just watch all of the damn newho episodes.


----------



## Shade (Sep 17, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> (Question for the ladies.)
> 
> Does anyone find Rory's character attractive?
> 
> ...



Did you miss the Rory takes on a Cybermen army episode or are you not caught up yet?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 17, 2011)

I watched through 4 seasons of Chuck and 6 seasons of Bones in about 2 months and those are a lot longer seasons.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Yeah, the majority of episodes are not really significant to the overarching arc.
> 
> Of the previous seasons, only the bold ones are particularly overarching plot relevant (i.e. you might be confused if you don't see the other bolded ones that season and in order)
> 
> ...




How did you not bold in Amys Choice? or Rose? Or End of the World (which introduces Face of Bo and Cassandra), Lodger introduced the machine the Silence use, Lazarus experiment is directly related to what happens a the end of season three, Boom Town is related right to a lot of things, waters of mars? What the fuck are you telling people? A lot of episodes that touch on other plot points, kind of why its best to watch all of them because they usually do something.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2011)

Victory of the Daleks is a pretty important ep.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 17, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> (Question for the ladies.)
> 
> Does anyone find Rory's character attractive?
> 
> ...



Actually, judging by the reaction in this thread and other sources, Rory seems to be the one that women are keen on, not the Doctor.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 17, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Actually, judging by the reaction in this thread and other sources, Rory seems to be the one that women are keen on, not the Doctor.



Reaction?

Can you link me to an example?


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 17, 2011)

I got a question... isn't Riversong Amy's daughter?  how is  that possible? can anyone please explain a little bit about Amy , Rory, and Riversong? thank you.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 17, 2011)

Riversong is the child of the TARDIS


----------



## Eternity (Sep 17, 2011)

spaniardguitarist said:


> I got a question... isn't Riversong Amy's daughter?  how is  that possible? can anyone please explain a little bit about Amy , Rory, and Riversong? thank you.



Amy and Rory "did the deed" in the tardis at their honeymoon. Because she was "made" in the tardis, she was exposed to the time vortex, making her "part timelord". The silence took her and did things to her in order to make her an actual timelord of sorts.

That help?


----------



## Kanali (Sep 17, 2011)

spaniardguitarist said:


> I got a question... isn't Riversong Amy's daughter?  how is  that possible? can anyone please explain a little bit about Amy , Rory, and Riversong? thank you.



Riversong is indeed Amy and Rory's daughter. She was conceived on their wedding night (just after "The Big Bang" while the TARDIS was in the Time Vortex). At some point before she found out that she was pregnant Amy was kidnapped by the Silence and replaced with a flesh replica. Since baby River had been conceived in the Time Vortex she shared certain traits with the Time Lords who had developed in a similar way through exposure to Time Vortex energies. It is implied that the Silence enhanced these features in her to give her the same abilities as a Time Lord in order to have her kill the Doctor.

River was then born on the base "Demon's Run" and named Melody Pond. Despite the Doctors attempts baby Melody (aka Riversong) was taken by Madame Kovarian and then raised in a silence run orphanage. After the events of "Day of the Moon" she lives in New York City as a homeless person where she regenerates into her next incarnation after becoming ill. This incarnation also known as "Mels" starts her life as a baby and at some point is taken to England where she grows up with her parents Amy and Rory. In "Lets Kill Hitler" she finally encounters the Doctor and travels with him the 1939. Here she is accidentally shot and regenerates once again into her Riversong incarnation (observe that at this point she still goes by Melody Pond and has no idea who "Riversong" is). She tries to kill the Doctor and manages to poison him. However after finding out that "Riversong" is a person very dear to the Doctor and is who she will become she redeems himself and saves him by sacrificing her remaining regenerations.

She then decides to study archaeology (presumably as a way to get closer to  or find the Doctor) and becomes the Riversong we all know and love. As for why she is called Riversong and not Melody, its because River Song is Melody Pond directly translated into the language of the Gamma Forest (where they don't have any ponds, only rivers). 

tl;dr : She's Amy and Rory's daughter Melody Pond born in the Time Vortex, gets kidnapped  and later grows up into and takes the name Riversong.


----------



## shikaigash (Sep 17, 2011)

Alright well thank you all for these answers I will watch Dr. Who soon.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you... where can I watch the " Let's kill hitler" and upwards episodes of Doctor who?  I got the dvd but it doesn't have all of the season 6 episodes.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 17, 2011)

You can also press the picture in Sunnys sig, both leads to the same place


----------



## illmatic (Sep 17, 2011)

Eternity said:


> You can also press the picture in Sunnys sig, both leads to the same place



User cp -> Group Memberships -> Trading Post Members  -> Join


----------



## Eternity (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh yeah, forgot you had to join :/

Well, do that, and click the link after that


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 17, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Amy and Rory "did the deed" in the tardis at their honeymoon. Because she was "made" in the tardis, she was exposed to the time vortex, making her "part timelord". The silence t*ook her and did things to her* in order to make her an actual timelord of sorts.
> 
> That help?





i see


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Doctor saw Omega


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _praise him_ 



I thought he saw himself


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 17, 2011)

Next week: Mondasian Cyberman.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 17, 2011)

Sent out to all who requested~

Downloading myself


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 17, 2011)

doctor how


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 17, 2011)

The real reason Rory didn't have a door is because he has no fear.
Behind the monster's door is Rory Williams

Add those to the Rory facts.


----------



## Kanali (Sep 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



My guess is the Doctor saw either himself or Riversong. As for the episode, I loved it, it was really great. Im really hoping that the Doctor leaves Amy and Rory for good because it was a really good farewell and it would make him seem kind of selfish to go back to them (not to mention that 2 series is enough for a companion in my opinion). Really excited for next weeks episode, been wishing the Cybermen back for quite some time, not to mention Craig. I really hope Craig becomes the Doctors next companion, they have such great chemistry together and I recall the actor playing Craig saying he wanted to be a full time companion.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 17, 2011)

^ I would approve of that.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 17, 2011)

Eternity said:


> You can also press the picture in Sunnys sig, both leads to the same place



What reason do I give to join? I just want to watch doctor who recent episodes lolz.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2011)

How can the Doctor eat apples? He hates apples


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2011)

I tried to explain the ep to anyone who was confused but someone did it alot better than me:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Right, everyone. The idea is that it was a Science-Fantasy story. It was a modern take on an old mythological tale. If you think of how Star Wars is basically just a medieval fairytale setting with a Sci-Fi theme, then you're beginning to understand what Science-Fantasy is.

(I'd like to see them do more of this, to be honest.)

Okay, it goes like this: The minotaur, the original minotaur of Greek myth according to the Who Universe is actually an alien. One of a race of aliens that sets out to find planets with a gullible peoples whom they can each mould to create a faith around them. The minotaur creatures then accept sacrifices, they feed on people, using fear to convert their faith into a form of energy that the minotaur can consume.

In other words, they're abstract apex predators. Very similar in fashion to the weeping angels. Yes, I know, Moffat likes his abstract apex predators, but to be honest? Me too. I love 'em. I wish he'd do more of this sort of thing.

Right, moving on.

The notion here is that in Greek mythology the maze was built as a sort of punishment, to keep the minotaur trapped, and it was 'fed' with the occasional person just to keep it alive, to prolong its suffering.

Now, in this ship (and it was a space ship) you had a prison. It was a prisoner. The doctor couldn't quite understand what was going on there but he had a few clues, and figured it out from there. It was a prison solely for the minotaur. It was an analogy. This was the Science-Fantasy version of the minotaur's maze.

Essentially, some race or other had gotten sick of their minotaur overlord and trapped it in a labyrinthine ship. They wanted to prolong its suffering at the expense of other people, so the ship automatically grabbed people of faith and teleported them on board. It then used the minotaur's own telepathic field to exploit them. To force the minotaur to feed.

The minotaur was operating on instinct, it couldn't stop itself, it had this in-built need to survive, as we all do, so every time the ship provided it with food, it fed, but it hated it. It wanted someone to put an end to this mockery, to provide it with a sense of closure, so that it wouldn't have to torture people any more. It didn't want this life, borne of the blood of others with every new day, to continue.

The Doctor provided it with an ending.

Now, this is doubly clever because in the ending the minotaur wondered if the Doctor was speaking of himself. See, I can't help but wonder if the Doctor's room was the TARDIS itself, with the TARDIS being the Doctor's own labyrinth. Always moving, always changing, and the TARDIS delivering the Doctor to different locations where he might bring new people into his personal labyrinth to feed on.

See, there are a lot of parallels between the Doctor and the minotaur. At least after a fashion.

And this is why after that realisation the Doctor had to break the cycle. Even if it meant a 'forever alone' scenario for him he just had to break the cycle of people dying for him. See, 'praise him' counted as much for the Doctor as it did for the minotaur. But in the end, the Doctor realised just how much he desired to not be praised. He wanted freedom from his own ways. So perhaps he was talking about himself after all.


----------



## Creme egg (Sep 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



that ending  i think the doctor did the right thing. and lol at rory not having a door  that man could have ended the time war himself if he was there. the monster was Interesting and the hotel reminds of the hotel in the shining. 

the preview: holy shit the doctor working in a toy store!  seems like someone needs extra cash after what he got for rory and amy. nice to see Craig back. i was going to post a rant about the cybermen but i'll save that for next week.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2011)

Anyone watching on Iplayer be sure to use subs, some of Matt's delivery here was a little quiet so you'll miss out on some key plot points.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2011)

I think this is the first ep of the season that I've been disappointed.

I thought the concept was very good but the way it was handled wasn't good enough, although the ending was very good.


----------



## Creme egg (Sep 17, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I tried to explain the ep to anyone who was confused but someone did it alot better than me:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



great post. and yeah i think thats what they were going for. the doctors room (which had the number 11 on it lol) most likely had the tardis or himself. he does not want to be known as a hero but rather as a crazy man with a blue box. (like he said)


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 17, 2011)

God damn, that was utterly terrific.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The cloister bell was clearly heard, so his fear is surely his own or his companions demise.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 17, 2011)

Just watched the episode and realized what kind of styles both russel and steven have (i know, totally relevant)

Moffat seems to work out his mysteries with emotions. Like this episode, night terrors, etc.

Russel seems to work out his mysteries with science. Like Donna in Journey's end (lol, nothing can stop the reality bomb! Oh shit that timebitch stopped it. Well...
Shit.)


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 17, 2011)

I can foresee that the next episode will be solved by the Doctor making Greg admit that he would really love to travel through time and space with him

And in the next episode, it would be revealed that he actually did that to get away from his girlfriend


----------



## Hawk (Sep 17, 2011)

Good god that was an awesome episode, the whole beginning had me on the edge of my seat, everything was so well done. I for one wasn't expecting The Doctor to leave Amy and Rory at least not yet, I thought they'd have at least one more episode together. At least it was an emotional farewell. 

Hopefully he sticks to it this time and let's them live their life in peace. 

Next episode looks awesome, the cybermen look epic in this episode and it's great seeing Craig again () hopefully if he survives it the doctor takes him as a full-time companion.


----------



## Huntress (Sep 17, 2011)

rory had to be said goodbye to, cause the tardis cant even handle him right now 
good episode. i wonder who that clown was for? also i wonder what amys fear was, cause it didnt show it.

i dont think that quite works, the whole "an ancient being covered in the blood of innocents, death would be a release" thing.
why? cause the doctor is about a billion times more intelligent than that minotaur. if the doctor wanted to die (death would be a release), then im certain he would have figured out a way to committ suicide.
unless, of course, the minotaur was refering to the future, in which the doctor (who perhaps currently wants to live), feels suicidal and finds a way to kill himself.


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 17, 2011)

Does anyone have an alternative DL link.  I've requested a link to the pimping projects a week ago and have nothing to show for it.

Edit:  Thank you to gaia moon, and sunny for the link.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't have a problem with WHO's standalone episodes mind you but I'm more a fan of the multiarc narrative that has broader implications that can't be by-passed no matter how many times you try and hit the reboot button... as The Doctor has and we are only seeing a fraction of the Consequences of his past Incarnations manifesting with the current 6 Series...


----------



## Huntress (Sep 17, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I don't have a problem with WHO's standalone episodes mind you but I'm more a fan of the multiarc narrative that has broader implications that can't be by-passed no matter how many times you try and hit the reboot button... as The Doctor has and we are only seeing a fraction of the Consequences of his past Incarnations manifesting with the current 6 Series...



are u meaning how the newer doctor who episodes dont make much reference to the old pre-rose episodes and companions?


----------



## Hawk (Sep 17, 2011)

Did anyone think at one point that he was gonna take Rita with him? If she survived do you think she'd be with him on the TARDIS? 


One other thing, is it Craig or Greg? The doctor's speech is so hard to make out sometimes and both Craig and Greg sound the same .


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 17, 2011)

Rory Williams is so awesome there was no room of fear for him.

What the Doctor saw was Rory taking over the TARDIS.


PaperAngel said:


> rory had to be said goodbye to, cause the tardis cant even handle him right now
> good episode. i wonder who that clown was for? also i wonder what amys fear was, cause it didnt show it.
> 
> i dont think that quite works, the whole "an ancient being covered in the blood of innocents, death would be a release" thing.
> ...


You're forgetting that after all, the Doctor is a coward. He wouldn't be able to commit suicide.

Cool episode, though. Didn't really hold me at the edge of the seat at any point in time, and it was rather predictible.

Also, nerd afraid of girls. THANKS, TOBY WHITHOUSE, for the LOVELY stereotype  I am not amused.

//HbS


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 17, 2011)

james corden, get ready for some bromance.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 17, 2011)

terrible, terrible episode


----------



## Velocity (Sep 17, 2011)

So, like, I just finished the episode...


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 17, 2011)

I think he saw the Master


----------



## illmatic (Sep 17, 2011)

*about this episode in no particular order *


FOREVER ALONE 
------------------------------


> _I can feel the rapture approaching like a wave. I don?t want you to witness this. I want you to remember me as I was._


this part was all 
------------------------

Rory had no "Faith" 
----------------------------------


> _An ancient creature, drenched in the blood of the innocent, drifting in space through an endless, shifting maze. For such a creature?death would be a gift._


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 17, 2011)

Anyone have the link of where I can watch these episodes?


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was not expecting him to leave them behind....well till towards the end.  How sad, they've been my favorite companions so far.






> What the Doctor saw was Rory taking over the TARDIS.


The TARDIS didn't seem to like that very much.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 18, 2011)

James Corden as full time companion? Dear god. That's not a nice thought.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 18, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I think he saw the Master



What if the master is returning and the Silence refers to the fact that the drums are gone?


----------



## Shade (Sep 18, 2011)

The God Complex was, in my opinion, one of the best written episodes this whole season. The actors handled it wonderfully too; it was engaging, creepy, funny and emotional all in one. The obvious answer for who's in the Doctor's room is himself, but that's too straightforward to be true. Amy and Rory will probably be back for the finale but I think this was their last episode as proper full-time companions, which I'm sad to see as episodes like TGWW have really warmed me up to them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2011)

Loved this episode, really sad ending though. 

Really I think he either saw himself or the Companions inside of the room. I kind of wish they had clued us in as to what he saw.




Shade said:


> The God Complex was, in my opinion, one of the best written episodes this whole season. The actors handled it wonderfully too; it was engaging, creepy, funny and emotional all in one. The obvious answer for who's in the Doctor's room is himself, but that's too straightforward to be true. Amy and Rory will probably be back for the finale but I think this was their last episode as proper full-time companions, which I'm sad to see as episodes like TGWW have really warmed me up to them.


Amy and Rory signed on for next season, its been said everywhere again and again, Amy will join the ranks of other three year companions.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 18, 2011)

Not to rain on the happy parade, but I had a feeling it would play out the way it did from the very beginning.  

I loved the prior ep.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 18, 2011)

Rory's too badass for fear and faith, I wonder what the doctor saw...I do like the theory of the Master's return though  

But idk if he'd see him though, who knows how long it'll take to explain some of these things now...next episode seems pretty important since it has the cybermen but it doesn't really show anything that influences the plot other then Craig possibly going with the doctor.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 18, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Really I think he either saw himself or the Companions inside of the room. I kind of wish they had clued us in as to what he saw.




Does the "Do not disturb" tag on the doorknob imply explicit sexual content?


----------



## Kanali (Sep 18, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Does the "Do not disturb" tag on the doorknob imply explicit sexual content?



I think he just didn't want anyone to see it. Seeing as how the cloister bell was ringing (it only rings in the most serious and utmost emergencies when either the TARDIS or its inhabitants are in danger) it was probably him being killed.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2011)

Rory only has faith on Himself


----------



## AlexForest9 (Sep 18, 2011)

I really enjoyed last nights episode but I do have a question for everyone...


*Spoiler*: _Contains Info For The Preview Of Next Weeks Episode_ 



 With the return of the Cybermen and it being the second last episode of the series do you guys think it will be a 2 parter? And who do you think will accompany The Doctor? Or will he just be a lone wolf?


----------



## Corran (Sep 18, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Amy and Rory signed on for next season, its been said everywhere again and again, Amy will join the ranks of other three year companions.



I'm kind of mad at this, even when saying goodbye I knew they were signed on and it took all the emotion out of it for me.
And with that goodbye and this episode I felt like the Williams' stories were over and there isn't much more to do with Amy and Rory. Not sure what they could do with them in another season.

Really enjoyed the episode, I love episodes where the companion isn't the spotlight and guest characters that are interesting.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 18, 2011)

I actually feel there can be a lot of character dev. for the Doctor over this. Obviously something is going to change with  Amy and Rory, and if handled well, it could be for an interesting story.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 18, 2011)

Corran said:


> I'm kind of mad at this, even when saying goodbye I knew they were signed on and it took all the emotion out of it for me.


I actually didn't know that 

//HbS


----------



## Hawk (Sep 18, 2011)

Well that's lame, I didn't know that either. I'm glad I only heard that after watching the episode, otherwise the moment would of been ruined ... 

Dunno why they bothered to make the farewell emotional when they were gonna bring 'em back next season.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 18, 2011)

Corran said:


> I'm kind of mad at this, even when saying goodbye I knew they were signed on and it took all the emotion out of it for me.
> And with that goodbye and this episode I felt like the Williams' stories were over and there isn't much more to do with Amy and Rory. Not sure what they could do with them in another season.
> 
> Really enjoyed the episode, I love episodes where the companion isn't the spotlight and guest characters that are interesting.



I knew they were still on and the emotion was still there I think your just being a bit heartless, no offense.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 18, 2011)

Damn, I loved that episode. I really like it when other ancient beings show they actually understand him. It's really heartfelt, y'know?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2011)

Corran said:


> I'm kind of mad at this, even when saying goodbye I knew they were signed on and it took all the emotion out of it for me.
> And with that goodbye and this episode I felt like the Williams' stories were over and there isn't much more to do with Amy and Rory. Not sure what they could do with them in another season.
> 
> Really enjoyed the episode, I love episodes where the companion isn't the spotlight and guest characters that are interesting.



People felt like their story was over last season but apparently not. Moffat seems to have some idea what he's doing and even though I'd rather a new companion I trust he's going to do a bad ass job.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2011)

First of all James Corden will not be a full time companion and Amy and Rory are signed on for next year but we don't know as full time companions or just like Billie Piper was for Season 4.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> First of all James Corden will not be a full time companion and Amy and Rory are signed on for next year but we don't know as full time companions or just like Billie Piper was for Season 4.


Billie Piper in Season 4 wasn't even there till Turn Left, I'm pretty sure those scenes they used were taken from somewhere else. But they've pretty much said they will be back. I don't know if its a trick of some kind or not, but I doubt this is goodbye. This is like when he decided after Donna he doesn't need anyone but if he doesn't die, he knows everything would be okay. And even then I'm guessing that the him we're seeing now, is the him that they got the message from so he's about to go off to do all that wild stuff we saw at the start of the season. 

There's a lot wrong with the opening episode, the Doctor is without his TARDIS when he dies and no one seems to mention it. His going down to his death and the whole thing is really really odd, especially considering the Doctor has always been about fighting against destiny.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2011)

Amy and Rory's end is not near, we still have no clue about anything as far the Silence goes, the Tardis exploding, even Amelia Pond herself. From what I can tell this Moffat story has been building since the first ep and will most likely continue until the anniversary. Unless magically he ties up everything in one episode (not very likely).


----------



## Velocity (Sep 18, 2011)

My latest crazy theory is that Amy is actually Madame Kovarian.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 18, 2011)

You're right. It is crazy.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Amy and Rory's end is not near, we still have no clue about anything as far the Silence goes, the Tardis exploding, even Amelia Pond herself. From what I can tell this Moffat story has been building since the first ep and will most likely continue until the anniversary. Unless magically he ties up everything in one episode (not very likely).


Well whoever controls the Silence obviously is behind the Tardis explosion. How that happened, well we'll see.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 18, 2011)

Karen already said that she's in for the next season so this is definitely not the end for her.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> James Corden will not be a full time companion



Thank fuck. I mean, I do actually like his character in The Lodger, but more than the odd episode here and there with Corden would hurt.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 18, 2011)

What does The Doctor believe in or have faith in?

The inherent goodness in people?


----------



## cloudy (Sep 18, 2011)

Watching this ep after reading random  pages for an hour or so... That was creepy scary. They didn't explain the Clown Doctor though


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2011)

The clown was someone else's fear, remember?


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 18, 2011)

"Somebody hit me, or was it Amy?"

Toby Whithouse seems to be a lot like Moffat, able to pepper his episode with brilliant lines without undermining the darker elements of the story.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 18, 2011)

Can someone make a gif of when the clever one says she's a Muslim and don't be scared?

It would be an awesome sig.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> You're right. It is crazy.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Sep 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I tried to explain the ep to anyone who was confused but someone did it alot better than me:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



That's a really good explanation.



Gaia Moon said:


> Did anyone think at one point that he was gonna take Rita with him? If she survived do you think she'd be with him on the TARDIS?



I thought that too, because I'd heard that he'd be leaving Amy and Rory behind in this episode.  I figured she was going to be the new Companion.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Amy and Rory signed on for next season, its been said everywhere again and again, Amy will join the ranks of other three year companions.



I'd heard about Rory signing on; I didn't know about Amy though.  It's good to know they will be around at least somewhat, as they're both awesome.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 18, 2011)

Timelords have faith in Omega?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2011)

Isn't he seen as a God among the Timelords?


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 18, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> Does anyone have an alternative DL link.  I've requested a link to the pimping projects a week ago and have nothing to show for it.
> 
> Edit:  Thank you to gaia moon, and sunny for the link.



can anyone please send me the links of where I can watch Doctor who new episodes? thank you.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2011)

There probably aren't links like that, you'll have to download it like all of the rest of us.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2011)

> can anyone please send me the links of where I can watch Doctor who new episodes? thank you.



Try Tvlinks.


----------



## Shade (Sep 18, 2011)

I doubt Amy and Rory will be back as full-time companions, they don't have much left in their story, except River whose story will most likely be almost resolved this season finale. They've probably signed a contract to come back in a way left up to Moffat, which is probably going to be a one-off thing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2011)

Shade said:


> I doubt Amy and Rory will be back as full-time companions, they don't have much left in their story, except River whose story will most likely be almost resolved this season finale. They've probably signed a contract to come back in a way left up to Moffat, which is probably going to be a one-off thing.



And I doubt you know what you're talking about  

Every blog and sci-fi news source says otherwise.


----------



## Shade (Sep 18, 2011)

^ If you can find a source which confirms them both back as full-time companions, I'd love to see it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 18, 2011)

I think I read somewhere that they'll be part-time companions in S7.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2011)

Don't really care about pretend articles you made up to read anywhere. Go ahead and post it, there's been plenty links posted already that say the opposite.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't give enough of a shit to do so.

That's just what I recall someone, probably here, posting.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 19, 2011)

You're not back with that link yet?

Oh and I'll just leave this here: 

@MBLAQSH



> It looks like Amy Pond might become the Doctor's longest-running companion since the show restarted on the BBC back in 2005. In an interview with _Zap2It_, actress Karen Gillan confirmed that she would be returning for the seventh series _Doctor Who_, giving her a tenure of three years as a regular companion. "I am going to be coming back, yes," Gillan confirmed. "That's the first time I've said that today!"



And to those saying there's no story left to portray about them...Doctor Who didn't used to be about the companions so much and they're supposed to be going back to a more episodic format next season, there's no reason for stories to center around Amy and Rory for them to be on the show, they're still good characters and they have a good function in the show.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2011)

Here's how much shits I give:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 19, 2011)

Then why throw your hat in an argument that you don't care about and you're not willing to back yourself up on? 

Even if you didn't care, it would take less time to try and type snappy retorts than to just search on google.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2011)

So i'm thinking the doctor saw himself as others said or perhaps he saw his next regeneration? 

Anyways the episode definitely lived up to the hype and here come the cybermen .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 19, 2011)

I would just say he saw himself more than likely. I mean the whole room thing seemed to be about breaking down your faith to rebuild it or something.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't know I think their has to be something more than that on second thought. That would basically be the same twist as the dream lord episode.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2011)

Maybe he saw The Master or The Valeyard?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 19, 2011)

Maybe he saw all the Time Lords he killed or himself drenched in blood.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2011)

The latter is possible I guess, the former probably isn't as the way the doctor worded it made it pretty clear their was only one person in that room.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> The latter is possible I guess, the former probably isn't as the way the doctor worded it made it pretty clear their was only one person in that room.


I was watching it drunk and exhausted, I don't remember. I guess it could be Amy, but that seems too odd. It could be all his incarnations, they are one person really. 

Also I heard from another member that we might be getting a multi doctor special soon.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2011)

Another multi doctor special? Really? 

I would give all my money for a 9th, 10th, and 11th doctor special.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 19, 2011)

They need to get everyone back to the Fourth!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2011)

I hope the writers wouldn't make the 10th emo around the 11th if a multi doctor special is on the horizon.


----------



## Sin (Sep 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Another multi doctor special? Really?
> 
> I would give all my money for a 9th, 10th, and 11th doctor special.


Unlikely we'll get 9th. Eccleston is still my favorite (I've only seen New Who) but his relationship with the entire Doctor Who franchise is said to be very bad.

I also just saw the new ep, I love that we're getting a few eps without Amy and Rory. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 19, 2011)

Sin said:


> Unlikely we'll get 9th. Eccleston is still my favorite (I've only seen New Who) but his relationship with the entire Doctor Who franchise is said to be very bad.
> 
> I also just saw the new ep, I love that we're getting a few eps without Amy and Rory. Didn't see that coming.



Most of the staff he had issues with left with RTD.


And I think it might just be the next episode, they might even be back at the end or they might be doing stuff while he is doing stuff. Would be interesting


----------



## Sin (Sep 19, 2011)

Another thing, people are making a big deal about them showing the doctor's shoes a lot this ep and how he ate an apple, all things being hints that this isn't the real doctor but the flesh/whatever one that we see die.

I only read back two pages in the thread so sorry if it's been discussed, but what does everyone think on that?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Most of the staff he had issues with left with RTD.



Mhm. I'm hoping he would consider returning for a new who three doctors special now that RTD isn't around.



Sin said:


> Another thing, people are making a big deal about them showing the doctor's shoes a lot this ep and how he ate an apple, all things being hints that this isn't the real doctor but the flesh/whatever one that we see die.
> 
> I only read back two pages in the thread so sorry if it's been discussed, but what does everyone think on that?



It's definitely possible.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 19, 2011)

So both Rory and Amy are coming back full-time?

That's disappointing.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah it is disappointing.... Rory obviously deserves his own show.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the Doctor saw his original self, actually. Who he still has the most faith in. It's clear he doesn't have faith in himself any more, but he still has faith in who he once was.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 19, 2011)

That wouldn't make any sense. In your room there is something that makes you lose all your faith, *not* what you put your faith into.

And for god's sake, stop with the Flesh. Suddenly everyone's Flesh. What does it matter that the Doctor ate an apple? And that they show his shoes? Of course they show his shoes, it'd be awkward to film the Doctor walking on a floor past stuff people dropped (glasses, pins) without showing his shoes.

//HbS


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 19, 2011)

Your greatest fear is in your room, hence causing you to call upon your faith to chase away the fear.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2011)

The shoe thing I don't get but if I remember right the 11th doctor hates apples. Or at least he did in the 11th hour.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yeah it is disappointing.... Rory obviously deserves his own show.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 19, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Your greatest fear is in your room, hence causing you to call upon your faith to chase away the fear.


Exactly. He said the Doctor saw his object of faith in that room, which is the opposite.

//HbS


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 19, 2011)

I have to wonder about the bit where Rory sees a fire exit, if it has any significance or if it's just one of those funny incongruencies.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 19, 2011)

Rory was too awesome to have a room of fear, so the prison wanted him to get away. That's what the Doctor said.

//HbS


----------



## Bioness (Sep 19, 2011)

Basically that ^ 

Rory didn't have any fears or anything to place faith in so the Minotaur wouldn't be able to feed off him, the reason The Doctor was also not affected is obvious.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 19, 2011)

The Doctor _was_ affected.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 19, 2011)

I mean draw into it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 19, 2011)

Actually, the Doctor just managed to resist it long enough. If he was not food for the Minotaur, he wouldn't have a room either, but he did.

//HbS


----------



## Kanali (Sep 19, 2011)

He didn't show any signs of starting to worship the minotaur after seeing his fear. Besides he said that the only reason he and Rory were dragged along was because of Amy. As for who he saw Im sticking to the idea that it was either himself or River. The cloister bell ringing means that something that was very dangerous to the TARDIS or its inhabitants (i.e. the Doctor) was happening, so might be him dying or something. 

As for Amy and Rory, I was really hoping that this would be it for them. They're great companions but 2 series is enough imo, I'd like to see the 11th interact with someone else.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 19, 2011)

He seemed to resist it rather easily, placing a do not disturbed sign on it

 Why the hell was he carrying that anyway? I know he has dimensionally transcended pockets but that still doesn't explain it.


----------



## Kanali (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, that was pretty random. I assumed he just found it laying around or something.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 19, 2011)

No it didn't disappear like everything else it just fell on the ground, meaning he was carrying it.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Kanali said:


> He didn't show any signs of starting to worship the minotaur after seeing his fear. Besides he said that the only reason he and Rory were dragged along was because of Amy. As for who he saw Im sticking to the idea that it was either himself or River. The cloister bell ringing means that something that was very dangerous to the TARDIS or its inhabitants (i.e. the Doctor) was happening, so might be him dying or something.
> 
> As for Amy and Rory, I was really hoping that this would be it for them. They're great companions but 2 series is enough imo, I'd like to see the 11th interact with someone else.





Bioness said:


> He seemed to resist it rather easily, placing a do not disturbed sign on it



He resisted it about as long as anyone else; the only difference is that he saw his room late in the episode, shortly before the Minotaur was defeated. Amy, the nurse and the conspiracy guy all went several minutes at least before they started worshipping it, and the alien avoided it entirely.  The Doctor had the experience, and by then knowledge of what the fears were supposed to do, to retain his self-control after seeing his fear (but then, so did Amy), but the only reason he wasn't drawn into it is because it doesn't always affect you right away. Given time, he would have crumbled like the rest. The "Do Not Disturb" sign isn't him resisting it easily, more like its to remind him to not look in there again.

He wasn't dragged along just because of Amy. That was his speculation, but when his room was found that went out the window. As Amy said, it wanted him too. He probably either lied to her or realised he was wrong after saying it.



> ]Why the hell was he carrying that anyway? I know he has dimensionally transcended pockets but that still doesn't explain it.



"shrug" Maybe he stole it from another room.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 19, 2011)

Again I point out it didn't disappear with the other stuff meaning he brought it.

And the room probably took longer to appear because he isn't gullible, which is why the nurse was like the last to go.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 19, 2011)

I think the order is rather random. Probably based more on what order they appeared in the hotel in, or how scared they all are. Doubt its much to do with being gullible or not. The Doctor was last because he only gets scared when he starts failing and people start dying because he failed, which is what happened. He doesn't take not knowing how to stop stuff like this very well.

Before his room showed up I thought it might contain the TARDIS- his fear is that he'll abandon everyone, and run away. He fears that he's a coward.


----------



## Shade (Sep 19, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Oh and I'll just leave this here:
> 
> Link removed



Literally the only thing Karen's said about returning is that yes, she will appear in Series 7. Until she specifies if it is as a full-time companion, everything is speculation and that's exactly what I was doing.

Anyway, there's an interview with the writer of Closing Time, Garth Roberts, who reveals something very interesting:


> Could you tell us a little bit about your episode?
> Gareth Roberts: It's 200 years after The God Complex - for the Doctor, anyway. All the stuff you saw at the very beginning of The Impossible Astronaut, with him waving to Amy through all time and space, he's been doing that.
> But time is closing in on him and he can't put off going to Lake Silencio and his doom. But before he does, he thinks he'll make one last social call - and he ends up working in a shop and fighting the Cybermen.



The rest here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/dw/news/bulletin_110917_02/An_Interview_with_Gareth_Roberts


----------



## Hawk (Sep 19, 2011)

Very interesting interview, sounds pretty epic tbh. I like the implications they make about Craig and River, wouldn't surprise me if the two of them become actual companions in the future. Even though some might not enjoy that .


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2011)

According to my friend the "magic of DW" is dead. I told him to just accept it that he grew out of DW and that there was nothing wrong with that, rather than claiming the series got any worse when it didn't.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 19, 2011)

Your friend is kinda right, and you're kinda wrong. He didn't grow out of DW, and the series did indeed change. Not for worse, not for better, it just... changed. The previous magic is gone, and a different kind took it's place.

//HbS


----------



## illmatic (Sep 19, 2011)

When new show-runners appear stuff like that happens. Everyone just has a vision of what & how DW should look or feel when watching each week



> *Spilsbury*: I love it when fanboys say "It just isn't Doctor Who" about Doctor Who. Well, it says so on the opening credits. So I guess you're wrong.
> 
> *Moffat *: Also WHICH Dr Who do they mean? The Hartnell version? The Pertwee government agent? That it's many shows at once IS the show.
> 
> *Spilsbury*: "It's the show that can go anywhere, do anything! Unless, er, I don't like it. Then it's not REAL." (You're right of course.)


A Twitter exchange between Steven Moffat and Tom Spilsbury editor of Doctor Who magazine


----------



## Huntress (Sep 19, 2011)

idk if anyones said anything yet, but you know how Rory found the fire exit door, and tried to tell everyone about it but they all ignored him?
well, did the fire exit contain something signifigant, or do u think it was like the windows, and there was just a wall behind it?


----------



## Bioness (Sep 19, 2011)

Basically the place didn't need Rory because he didn't have fears or something to put faith in, it was literally showing him the exit.


----------



## River Song (Sep 19, 2011)

I was reading the Sun today, apparently peole aren't watching Docotr who as much because its too complicated :/


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2011)

The ratings remain the same, Sun talks shit as usual.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 19, 2011)

Dumb fucks.

//HbS


----------



## Kanali (Sep 19, 2011)

Dumbasses 

Its not more complicated than any other show out there, at least not in my opinion.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 19, 2011)

It's probably because of big worlds like atom, space, fez, and sonic


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 19, 2011)

I still don't get what a fez is. Someone make a tl;dr about it.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 19, 2011)

This.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> The fez (Turkish: fes, plural fezzes or fezes), or tarboosh (Arabic: طربوش‎, Egyptian Arabic pronunciation: [tˤɑɾˤˈbuːʃ]), is a felt hat either in the shape of a red truncated cone or in the shape of a short cylinder made of kilim fabric. Both usually have tassels. Originally a Greek headgear fashionable among the inhabitants of the Aegean Islands, it was widely adopted in the Ottoman Empire in the early 19th century as a symbol of religion, progress and modernity. The Fez has grown in popularity with people after being worn by The Doctor. It was short-lived though, because it was destroyed by River Song.
> 
> *Origin*
> 
> ...






The history of the mighty fez! 

Oh yeah TL ; DR Fezzes are cool .


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2011)

Fez is more of a British pop culture thing, it was famously worn by Tommy Cooper when he did his act.


----------



## mootz (Sep 19, 2011)

Fuck me, I like this show. I wont be posting much more though until I have caught up.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 19, 2011)

*SFX 'Closing Time' *SPOILER FREE* Preview*

1 A slight and frothy episode with a bit of pathos and foreshadowing

2 And when we say slight, we mean slight – the SF plot is virtually non-existent and, unlike its sorta prequel (“The Lodger”), “Closing Time” doesn’t really have a charming, personal tale to tell. There are sweet moments, but no real story

3 Instead it’s more about looking for “telling” parallels and “pertinent” metaphors

4 Clearly the intention is to have some fun between the intensity of previous two episodes and the finale. It is very funny and witty, with some splendid Matt Smith moments but at the expense of virtually all else – there is no sense of threat at all, the monsters are comedy stooges and Craig – so great last time – is a little irritating here

5 However, the foreshadowing does give the episode some gravitas and the final scenes perk things up magnificently

6 There are lots of little “Oooooh” moments as unexpected elements click into place

7 Two people (and one of them’s not Craig) have very surprising career changes

8 There is a potential replacement for K9

9 Stormageddon

10 Freeze frame on a newspaper for some very amusing headlines

11 An enemy from the other side gets a mention

12 The Doctor repeats a line first uttered by Patrick Troughton

13 The resolution to the main plot is very cheesy, and even an attempt to de-cheese it doesn’t really work

14 The Doctor appears to have developed another new power which then mysteriously deserts him again when it would be useful

15 The Doctor is here to help, and has a badge to prove it

16 There’s a wonderful moment with the Doctor and someone his complete opposite under the stars

17 There’s the return of a familiar song

18 There’s the return of a familiar song

19. 18 was not a mistake. Maybe it’s a double bluff

20 The Doctor has a smashing moment

21 Somebody’s confused between partners and companions


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2011)

That review doesn't sound very promising.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 19, 2011)

> 17 There’s the return of a familiar song
> 
> 18 There’s the return of a familiar song
> 
> 19. 18 was not a mistake. Maybe it’s a double bluff



Some think this could be referring to River Song instead of a musical song


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2011)

Obviously lol.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 19, 2011)

Can someone make me a gif of the part where the clever one says don't be scared because she's a Muslim.

It would be awesome as a sig.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 19, 2011)

Gareth Roberts has the most uneven record of all the Who writers. On the one hand, The Lodger and The Waters of Mars were terrific; on the other hand, The Unicorn and the Wasp was utterly terrible. The Shakespeare Code was middling to bad. Really, this episode could go either way.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Gareth Roberts has the most uneven record of all the Who writers. On the one hand, The Lodger and The Waters of Mars were terrific; on the other hand, The Unicorn and the Wasp was utterly terrible. The Shakespeare Code was middling to bad. Really, this episode could go either way.



I think it's going to be awesome, especially if they're the real Cybermen. As lame as being weak to gold is, there's always potential for humour because of it.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 19, 2011)

Will be a great episode, I know it! 

ANd the one after that will be even more epic!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 19, 2011)

And Season 7 will be mind-blowing. :33


----------



## Eternity (Sep 19, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> And Season 7 will be mind-blowing. :33



Yes! 

And season 8-10 will be orgasmic!


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 19, 2011)

Assuming Smith and the Moff stick around. Which they damn well should, being so awesome as they are.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 19, 2011)

They have already said they have some sort of plan for WHO's 50th anniversary


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah this show is made of so much win, I started watching at the perfect time.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 20, 2011)

I was bored before economics exam, and friend's netbook had Windows Movie Maker installed.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 20, 2011)

> Even The Guardian is ignorant of how TV ratings work. 'But viewing figures ARE down' they wail. No they're NOT. Sigh.





At this point both the editor of DW Monthly and Moffat have denied a ratings drop. I figure it's just the media behaving like monkeys again.


----------



## sel (Sep 20, 2011)

I'd have loved Rita as a companion, though I knew she'd die since that was the only way to rule it out really. They effectively Kylie'd her which was a bit annoying (I actually sort of hoped she'd join the show when I saw that xmas episode, sue me).

Though I've like the individual episodes, I've sort of been annoyed that nothing's really been resolved. It's almost as if they've just been happy to forget (Then again we can't blame them) about the Silence and the Tardis explosion etc. Kind of means that this finale is just going to be another cliffhanger like the midseason one.



> Gareth Roberts has the most uneven record of all the Who writers. On the one hand, The Lodger and The Waters of Mars were terrific; on the other hand, The Unicorn and the Wasp was utterly terrible. The Shakespeare Code was middling to bad. Really, this episode could go either way.



I swear, I must be the only person who absolutely _hated_ the lodger.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 20, 2011)

> The Wedding of River Song necessarily leads us back to the events of The Impossible Astronaut and the Doctor’s demise at Lake Silencio in Utah, but this shocking moment acts as a pivot, not a dead end, for Moffat’s finale and a barrage of bewildering and bizarre imagery that spools forth.
> 
> Is it satisfying after so much anticipation? Well, that will be a matter for you. Loose ends are tied up and, more importantly, the series and its heroes are repositioned in line with Moffat’s vision. Sorry to be so cryptic.
> 
> ...


Read More -


----------



## Velocity (Sep 20, 2011)

It _has_ to be the meaning of "Doctor". I can't think of anything else it could be and the stuff said in A Good Man Goes To War really lends itself to the notion that the Doctor is changing what "Doctor" means.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> It _has_ to be the meaning of "Doctor". I can't think of anything else it could be and the stuff said in A Good Man Goes To War really lends itself to the notion that the Doctor is changing what "Doctor" means.



Yeah most likely.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> It _has_ to be the meaning of "Doctor". I can't think of anything else it could be and the stuff said in A Good Man Goes To War really lends itself to the notion that the Doctor is changing what "Doctor" means.



He invented what Doctor means, River says it herself.

But I doubt this is the question, if that is it, it'll be a lame ending.



sel said:


> I'd have loved Rita as a companion, though I knew she'd die since that was the only way to rule it out really. They effectively Kylie'd her which was a bit annoying (I actually sort of hoped she'd join the show when I saw that xmas episode, sue me).
> 
> Though I've like the individual episodes, I've sort of been annoyed that nothing's really been resolved. It's almost as if they've just been happy to forget (Then again we can't blame them) about the Silence and the Tardis explosion etc. Kind of means that this finale is just going to be another cliffhanger like the midseason one.
> 
> ...



Ugh Kylie is a terrible actress and only and okay singer. 


And really I felt like that girl was like the Muslim Martha lol.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2011)

That's true. She basically was muslim martha.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 21, 2011)

What does Rose do when she is stuck in that parallel universe? is it explained what she does next?


----------



## Bioness (Sep 21, 2011)

She has lots of sex with that Doctor clone.

Also just rewatched Family of Blood


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 21, 2011)

I recently rewatched the End of Time.

Dat Master

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av10Aj16o3k[/YOUTUBE]


not exactly the right episode but whatever


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 21, 2011)

Bioness said:


> She has lots of sex with that Doctor clone.
> 
> Also just rewatched Family of Blood



LMAO... She ends up with  a person who looks exactly like the Doctor then... do they get married or do they just live together?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2011)

It's not really touched upon .


----------



## Bioness (Sep 21, 2011)

Meaning there was a lot of touching and it's not just like the Doctor it is the Doctor but in a human body.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 21, 2011)

The Doctor is everyone :ho.

If you really consider it he could be a pimp banging women in all time periods , making kids and such ; everyone should be related to him .


----------



## Bioness (Sep 21, 2011)

Actually it is implied he has been doing that and possibly not just women either.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 21, 2011)

It's also been asked does he have two of anything else or is it just his heart(s) . 
Who knows what the doc's been doing in his free time .


----------



## Kanali (Sep 21, 2011)

spaniardguitarist said:


> What does Rose do when she is stuck in that parallel universe? is it explained what she does next?



In a deleted scene (which according to RTD is canon i.e. it happened) the original Doctor gives the other Doctor a TARDIS coral from which to grow his own TARDIS. Donna gives him a way to grow one super fast so that the other Doctor and Rose can travel the universe. So thats most likely what they're up to. Here's the scene.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcqdojFsuNo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bioness (Sep 21, 2011)

I liked my explanation better, but we can fuse the two 

They have sex all over time and space


----------



## Hawk (Sep 21, 2011)

Kanali said:


> In a deleted scene (which according to RTD is canon i.e. it happened) the original Doctor gives the other Doctor a TARDIS coral from which to grow his own TARDIS. Donna gives him a way to grow one super fast so that the other Doctor and Rose can travel the universe. So thats most likely what they're up to. Here's the scene.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcqdojFsuNo[/YOUTUBE]


Interesting scene, that's pretty cool having another doctor in another universe travelling with Rose doing there thing :ho. 


Bioness said:


> I liked my explanation better, but we can fuse the two
> 
> They have sex all over time and space



Damn straight :ho .


----------



## illmatic (Sep 21, 2011)

> Production has started on the 2011 Doctor Who Christmas Special in which the Doctor (Matt Smith) finds himself in war-torn England embarking on a magical and mysterious adventure with a young widow and her two children.
> 
> A stellar guest cast including Claire Skinner (Outnumbered), Bill Bailey (Black Books), Arabella Weir (The Fast Show) and Alexander Armstrong (Armstrong & Miller), join Matt Smith in the emotional festive special, packed full of Christmas thrills and chills.
> 
> ...


Press Release - ‘Doctor Who’ Christmas Special plot and special cast revealed


----------



## Kanali (Sep 21, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I liked my explanation better, but we can fuse the two
> 
> They have sex all over time and space



Makes sense :ho


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 21, 2011)

Bioness said:


> They have sex all over time and space


Rose going to have babies with time heads?!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2011)

Kanali said:


> In a deleted scene (which according to RTD is canon i.e. it happened) the original Doctor gives the other Doctor a TARDIS coral from which to grow his own TARDIS. Donna gives him a way to grow one super fast so that the other Doctor and Rose can travel the universe. So thats most likely what they're up to. Here's the scene.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcqdojFsuNo[/YOUTUBE]



More proof that RTD was giving his Mary Sue everything to make her even more Sueish. Hopefully an alternate House ate alternate TARDIS. 

Just as it should be.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 21, 2011)

Doctor Crane said:


> Rose going to have babies with time heads?!



Massive Time heads


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 21, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Massive Time heads


Will they wibble and wooble? Time and wime?


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 21, 2011)

Who are the most powerful beings that the Doctor has faced that could  affect a universe or multiple universes


----------



## Parallax (Sep 21, 2011)

Daleks

Omega


----------



## Bioness (Sep 21, 2011)

Other Time Lords

The Beast

Like seriously everyone who's anyone can destroy a universe in Doctor Who.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 21, 2011)

spaniardguitarist said:


> Who are the most powerful beings that the Doctor has faced that could  affect a universe or multiple universes


Rose, aka Bad Wolf
Time Beetles
Cybermen


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 21, 2011)

Eternals
Black Guardian and White Guardian


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Depends on what you mean by power.

Time Lords, Daleks, Cybermen and the like can achieve it by tech, and with varying levels of difficulty. Things like the Beast and the Black and White Guardian's are actual godlike entities, that may or may not have _that_ much power, but certainly come closest to apporaching it.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 21, 2011)

If this is for fictional rankings it's well been established that Doctor Who is the most powerful science fiction universe (maniford series is a really close second).

Like seriously you want universe destroying power? pick three random episodes, good chance at least one of them has it.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 21, 2011)

what about some of the creatures from the timewar that were locked away


----------



## Bioness (Sep 21, 2011)

I want to fucking see the Time War already!!

The way The Doctor and Master talked about when we have barely any in for on it is driving me crazy!!

I want to see the , the , the , the  and his , and the .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2011)

Rose isn't the Bad Wolf, the TARDIS is. And the TARDIS doesn't really do much in the way of attacking others. 

The Time Beetle thing was from Sarah Jane and it belongs to a creature called the Trickster. But your aiming pretty low there. 

Pretty much anyone like Rasilon, Omega, Davros, Rani, the Master even...the Daleks. I don't think the Cybermen did much to time, they were from another planet that was like Earth.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 22, 2011)

The TIme Beatle was from an organization called the Trickster and it did appear in Turn Left where it did in fact cause the end of a universe, although indirectly.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2011)

I doubt the main show is ever going to actually show us parts of the time war Bio.


----------



## Corran (Sep 22, 2011)

Feels like the show is kind of done with the Time-War now.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2011)

Mhm. Smith's doctor for the most part seems to have put it behind him.


----------



## Corran (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah, I always thought that the 10ths final hours were the closure to the Time-War and Time-Lord stories


----------



## Bioness (Sep 22, 2011)

I still want to see it


----------



## Hawk (Sep 22, 2011)

^I agree 

Although a new time-war would be cool as well.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 22, 2011)

No not another one the last one was so sad


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2011)

Unless the time lock is broken its not going to happen anytime soon .


----------



## Bioness (Sep 22, 2011)

That would make for an interesting 4 part episode


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I want to fucking see the Time War already!!
> 
> The way The Doctor and Master talked about when we have barely any in for on it is driving me crazy!!
> 
> I want to see the , the , the , the  and his , and the .


I'm hoping that's what's going to happen with the anniversary special. With number 8 being back, I hope it touches on the timewar.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Unless the time lock is broken its not going to happen anytime soon .



So...it'll happen  


Should make for some awesome episodes...hell they could even do a half season about it .


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't think the Who team has budget big enough for the Time War.

//HbS


----------



## Bioness (Sep 22, 2011)

Well they better work something out  you have no idea how upset I was when I found out the epic Stolen Earth scene for the Shadow Proclamation was turned into a fucking Bar scene, the only good thing out of that was Alonso wasn't going to die but still.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah... it ended up with only a bunch of rhinos that can't speak more than one vowel in a word and the Doctor telling them Donna is his hoe.

//HbS


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm hoping that's what's going to happen with the anniversary special. With number 8 being back, I hope it touches on the timewar.



8 is going to be in the anniversary special?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I don't think the Who team has budget big enough for the Time War.
> 
> //HbS



It would probably need a movie level budget to do it justice.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 22, 2011)

Why is the budget low , people love Doctor Who

maybe they can raise money like a fundraiser.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Why is the budget low , people love Doctor Who
> 
> maybe they can raise money like a fundraiser.



You see their is a vast difference between doing something on a TV Budget and doing it on a Movie Budget. The cost per episode for who is probably nothing to scoff at but it isn't nothing compared to a movie.

And hell yeah I would chip in a few bucks to give rory more impressive monsters to punch.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 22, 2011)

The Anniversary Special will probably be about River - River had a birthday with two Doctors, after all.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2011)

DW budgets aren't low but we live in a time where a Glee ep costs $3 million to make. Maybe if they did a Time War special they could slightly pull it off.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2011)

Fucking Glee doesn't deserve a 10th as much .


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 22, 2011)

lol Glee. WTF is Glee.

//HbS


----------



## Hawk (Sep 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Fucking Glee doesn't deserve a 10th as much .


Agreed 


Hunted by sister said:


> lol Glee. WTF is Glee.
> 
> //HbS




Basically that. Some fruity tv show nowhere near as epic as the doctor .


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2011)

I was hoping the glee fad would be over after the movie tanked, doesn't seem to be the case sadly.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 22, 2011)

Didn't they like start a new season or smth?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 22, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Rose isn't the Bad Wolf, the TARDIS is. And the TARDIS doesn't really do much in the way of attacking others.


Not really. Bad Wolf is Rose empowered by the Heart of the TARDIS and vortex energy.


> The Time Beetle thing was from Sarah Jane and it belongs to a creature called the Trickster. But your aiming pretty low there.


 The Time Beetle was on Donna's back. I haven't watched but a few episodes of the Sarah Jane spin-off.

Also, what do mean "aiming pretty low"? Is it because I didn't list the more obvious answers or villains?


Gaia Moon said:


> Didn't they like start a new season or smth?


They just started Season 3 on Tuesday.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2011)

Doctor Crane said:


> Not really. Bad Wolf is Rose empowered by the Heart of the TARDIS and vortex energy.
> The Time Beetle was on Donna's back. I haven't watched but a few episodes of the Sarah Jane spin-off.
> 
> Also, what do mean "aiming pretty low"? Is it because I didn't list the more obvious answers or villains?



I beg to differ, its more TARDIS than Rose, which was pretty much proved by Doctor's Wife. I don't even think Rose remembered it after the fact. 

And the Trickster was a creature from Sarah Jane, the Time Beetle was part of its group, the Doctor says so in the episode. 

By aiming pretty low, I mean when someone asked for creatures that were powerful, the Time Beetle isn't really something I would think comes to mind. It really can only change one person at a time, it just happened to get someone who was very influential and it still didn't warp multiple worlds.

And Glee costs a lot more than likely because of licencing. They have to pay for all of the songs they sing in rights and some of them probably get costly. But I find the idea of the show pretty stupid.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 22, 2011)

Gaia Moon said:


> Basically that. Some fruity tv show nowhere near as epic as the doctor .


I knew that already. Hence, "lol Glee"

//HbS


----------



## illmatic (Sep 22, 2011)

'Doctor Who': Series 7 won't air until autumn 2012


_The latest issue of Doctor Who Magazine has confirmed the rumours that there will be an extended break before the next series of Doctor Who is broadcast.

Series 7 starts filming in February next year and will not begin airing until the autumn, DoctorWhoTV report. It is currently unknown if all 13 episodes will be shown in the autumn or if the series will again be split in two, with the second half airing in early 2013. Filming is currently taking place on this year's Christmas special. 

We may get a special in between to fill the wait, but it's yet unknown exactly what will happen in the coming _months.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> The Anniversary Special will probably be about River - River had a birthday with two Doctors, after all.


Timey wimey threesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 22, 2011)

illmatic said:


> 'Doctor Who': Series 7 won't air until autumn 2012


Why does this always happen when I pick up a new show?

//HbS


----------



## Bioness (Sep 22, 2011)

> Tuesday 30 May 2006 11.37 EDT


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2011)

Point is they've been singing doom and gloom about ratings since Series 2 so people should not take them seriously.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 22, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I beg to differ, its more TARDIS than Rose, which was pretty much proved by Doctor's Wife.


Except Idris received the TARDIS's "mind;" Rose did not, hence the Bad Wolf persona.


> I don't even think Rose remembered it after the fact.


Donna doesn't remember being the Doctor-Donna but that doesn't make her any less.


> By aiming pretty low, I mean when someone asked for creatures that were powerful, the Time Beetle isn't really something I would think comes to mind.


The question was: "Who are the most powerful beings that the Doctor has faced that could affect a universe or multiple universes"
Through people changing decisions, the Time Beetles could create new universes basically, thus affecting one or multiple universes.

They're not much but they are still powerful. The question really underestimated the Who-verse.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 22, 2011)

New set, what are your thoughts Whovians?


----------



## Eternity (Sep 22, 2011)

Is that the girl in the fireplace?


----------



## Bioness (Sep 22, 2011)

That's the episode name yes.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 22, 2011)

Awesome set then


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2011)

Aww extended break .

Also did anyone see the doctor who reference in community ?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## tari101190 (Sep 23, 2011)

I was gonna post that from tumblr too...

Anyway, I felt like Community was mocking Doctor Who fans.

But it was good.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2011)

Nah it was more of an affectionate parody of early who I felt.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 23, 2011)

Older Doctor Who was really really bad 

Here is a cool video of every Doctor Who Story from 1963-2008
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCZhlEdGIm0&list=LL7YoEFWCrFzT9wJ9hE-9sqg&index=39[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hawk (Sep 23, 2011)

That's kinda cool. Doesn't seem like a mockery to me, if anything they're honouring the memory of the older doctor's .

Lotta Dalek's in that vid .


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 23, 2011)

They are mocking 'fans' and Doctor Who obviously. Not a serious thing, just a jokey thing. But not honouring or whatever. 

And the definition of a paradoy means to mock it by the way.

Abed instantly said 'he loves it' after looking very cheesy and cheap.

Non Doctor Who fans will be like "ha yeah why do people like that show, it looks so lame."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 23, 2011)

Doctor Crane said:


> Except Idris received the TARDIS's "mind;" Rose did not, hence the Bad Wolf persona.
> Donna doesn't remember being the Doctor-Donna but that doesn't make her any less.



First off they said soul, I don't remember it being mind. And second, it looked the same as it did going into Rose and had the same effect, it would have killed her. Sounds like evidence enough it was the same thing.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 23, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> First off they said soul, I don't remember it being mind. And second, it looked the same as it did going into Rose and had the same effect, it would have killed her. Sounds like evidence enough it was the same thing.



Rose was still Rose when she bacame the bad wold entity. 

When the tardis went into the other girl, only the tardis was there.

I don't think it was the same thing..


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 23, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Rose was still Rose when she bacame the bad wold entity.
> 
> When the tardis went into the other girl, only the tardis was there.
> 
> I don't think it was the same thing..



What proof do you have that she was still Rose? She barely says like six lines. But whatever, not only does she have no memory of the even afterward to back up what you're saying, but you're assuming that its not something based on evidence you don't have.

I could just as easily claim it wasn't stable because 1. she didn't take all of the TARDIS into herself and 2. she ripped it open with a tow truck and didn't use a good means of transfer. 

But sure, make Rose out to be more important than she really is. God knows the show spent four seasons doing the same thing.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 23, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What proof do you have that she was still Rose? She barely says like six lines. But whatever, not only does she have no memory of the even afterward to back up what you're saying, but you're assuming that its not something based on evidence you don't have.
> 
> I could just as easily claim it wasn't stable because 1. she didn't take all of the TARDIS into herself and 2. she ripped it open with a tow truck and didn't use a good means of transfer.
> 
> *But sure, make Rose out to be more important than she really is. *God knows the show spent four seasons doing the same thing.



Somebody is a rose hater. 

I think she was still rose because she said "I can see all of space and time. Nad it hurts so much." or something like that. I think that if it was the tardis, she wouldnt say taht she could see all of time and space in a way that made it seem like she had never seen it before.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it was Rose as well, the Doctor was talking to Rose and the Tardis wouldn't act like that. Also The 10th Doctor claimed it was Rose, The Wiki states that Bad Wolf is Rose, what is there to argue about?


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Sep 23, 2011)

Stormaggeton Dark Lord of All


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 23, 2011)

All fucking hail.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 23, 2011)

Evil Stormaggeton baby .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 23, 2011)

Stormaggeddon Dark Lord of All


Probably will grow up to be a WoWer. But I'd love to see that as an actual character in the next season :33


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 23, 2011)

Next companion/partner?


----------



## Bioness (Sep 23, 2011)

So many emotions


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 24, 2011)

Has everyone seen Rory of the final episode.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh god. The epicness it's too much .


----------



## Eternity (Sep 24, 2011)

So epic!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler tag that shit


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler tags can't contain him.


----------



## Shade (Sep 24, 2011)

The Craig actor and Matt Smith have such great chemistry.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 24, 2011)

The episode is out and about on the internet now 

Next Episode "The Wedding of River Song"


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 24, 2011)

One of those dumb little bottom of the screen ads on BBC America made the mistake of claiming tonight was the finale even though the commercial just before that said Bedlam premieres next week after the finale. Just found that funny.


----------



## River Song (Sep 24, 2011)

River with the eye patch really interested me, I wonder id there is more to what we know about the relationship between madame kovarian and river


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 24, 2011)

The Silence in the water tank...that must be where they are "converted".


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

Is one episode really enough to sort everything out?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 24, 2011)

I just like that he's back wearing a Stetson


----------



## Bioness (Sep 24, 2011)

This episode was really boring and the next episode seems like it is too much in one sitting.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Is one episode really enough to sort everything out?



I think it will "sort it out" the way _The Big Bang_ sorted it out.

I think "the Question" will be revealed, and maybe the answer. Obviously River is going to kill the Doctor, though he'll find a way to cheat it (he's really faking his death so no-one will fear him as much anymore). The Silence are probably like the Headless Monks; humans "converted" and changed into a different species, as well as a religous order.  

But we'll not get answers to everything.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

> This episode was really boring and the next episode seems like it is too much in one sitting.



The story was lacking and Cybermen were wasted, but far from boring. The sad thing is that even with all this I found the Cybermen alot more frightening this time round. 

I don't understand why Moff keeps getting brought in over the latest endings, last I checked Night Terrors, God Complex and this one weren't written by Moffat.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2011)

he's the head writer he may not be writing them but he certainly has some creative input and the final say


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The story was lacking and Cybermen were wasted, but far from boring. The sad thing is that even with all this I found the Cybermen alot more frightening this time round.



My thoughts exactly.

At least we know that 6 badly injured Cybermen are at least as dangerous as one fully armed and healthy Dalek, given that both are capable of taking on the world.

Less than 6, actually, since most of them were recently converted. Might even have started with just one.


----------



## Kanali (Sep 24, 2011)

Loved this episode, if only Craig would have become the Doctors new companion. I agree that the episode lacked Cybermen though, although they were scarier than they ever were in the RTD days. Really excited for the next episode.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 24, 2011)

3rd favourite of the season, besides The Doctors Wife (favourite from new!who) and The God Complex.

The Doctor and the Baby made the episode.


----------



## Huntress (Sep 24, 2011)

omg those fucking cybermen :rofl seriously, me and my sister were laughing the whole time, especially at the end when they were being killed, those movement were so stupid!!!
plotwise and acting wise it was shit, but i laughed the whole way through cause it was so crap.
the only bit i found unfunny was when the baby was crying, jesus cybermen, turn off ur cctv, cause that crying was fucking annoying.

also the whole "im going to die tomorrow" plotline was very lacking. everyone knows matt smith is signed on for the next year or so, and also, its way too similar to when the david tennant doc was being all emo about his impending death. i mean it was fine for the end of the 10th doc (if abit lame) but its boring to see a lamenting doctor again.

lol the silence. their faces look kind of like anuses.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

> lol the silence. their faces look kind of like anuses.



Really?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 24, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> also the whole "im going to die tomorrow" plotline was very lacking. everyone knows matt smith is signed on for the next year or so, and also, its way too similar to when the david tennant doc was being all emo about his impending death. i mean it was fine for the end of the 10th doc (if abit lame) but its boring to see a lamenting doctor again.



No, its different. This time, the Doctor thinks he's going to die _permanently._ It doesn't really matter if we know he's signed on; thats our fault for letting ourselves be spoiled. It has nothing to with the quality of the story itself.

Besides, its being set up so that even though he lives, he's going to let everyone _think_ he died, thus changing the status quo of the series. He's not going to act like an infamous godlike terror everyone is afraid of anymore; he's going back to his roots as an alien most people have never heard of.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 24, 2011)

"I have an app for that"

*laser sound*

HOLY SHIT THAT IS AWESOME

BECAUSE MY SONIC DOES THAT TOO

(If you press the button 3 times in rapid succession it makes that sound :33)


----------



## Kanali (Sep 24, 2011)

How would everyone thinking he's dead make him any less infamous? Its not like everyone will forget about him once he's dead, his enemies always remember him, even if they think he's dead.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Kanali said:


> How would everyone thinking he's dead make him any less infamous? Its not like everyone will forget about him once he's dead, his enemies always remember him, even if they think he's dead.



Yes, but they won't be going to such insane lengths to kill him either, especially using innocent people to do it. Thats what he's aiming for.

Or he's supposed to die, finds a way to worm out of it, but rewrites history a bit so that no, they haven't heard of him. Aside from the big guns, of course.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 24, 2011)

I want Stormageddon post time skip to be a companion


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 24, 2011)

I realised this episode what the eyepatches are for, and why River and Rory wear them in the next story- they must stop you from forgetting the Silence.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 24, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> I think it will "sort it out" the way _The Big Bang_ sorted it out.
> 
> I think "the Question" will be revealed, and maybe the answer. Obviously River is going to kill the Doctor, though he'll find a way to cheat it (he's really faking his death so no-one will fear him as much anymore). *The Silence are probably like the Headless Monks; humans "converted" and changed into a different species, as well as a religous order.  *
> 
> But we'll not get answers to everything.



Actually what if it's not just humans but other species as well.

I mean how awesome would it be for one of the Silence to go "I was once a Time Lord, but when Gallifery fell I was left in despair until I found religion"


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 24, 2011)

Probably not a popular opinion but I didn't really like today's episode at all, except the end. It was funny seeing Greg James from the radio in the background in the ladieswear department though. 

Next week looks good...does anyone know the episode plan for next year? Apparently it's only specials for 2012 and back to full series the year after.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Probably not a popular opinion but I didn't really like today's episode at all, except the end. It was funny seeing Greg James from the radio in the background in the ladieswear department though.
> 
> Next week looks good...does anyone know the episode plan for next year? Apparently it's only specials for 2012 and back to full series the year after.



Its not. That was misreported. It's 13 episodes as usual (maybe 14), though this time they might _start_ in the Autumn rather than finish, so the next series ends in 2013. If thats true then there may be a special round about Easter 2012, to keep us going.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 24, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Probably not a popular opinion but I didn't really like today's episode at all, except the end. It was funny seeing Greg James from the radio in the background in the ladieswear department though.
> 
> Next week looks good...does anyone know the episode plan for next year? Apparently it's only specials for 2012 and back to full series the year after.



wasn't that woman who thought they were gay was from balamory.

lol

and


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh that makes more sense I guess. At first I heard it was 14 episodes between 2012/13 then Moffat said that's wrong and it's just a normal season. I wonder if it's to do with budget issues? This series hasn't really suffered too much with less cash




emROARS said:


> wasn't that woman who thought they were gay was from balamory.
> 
> lol



Haha she was the lady from "". Essential viewing from when I was a little kid!


----------



## emROARS (Sep 24, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Oh that makes more sense I guess. At first I heard it was 14 episodes between 2012/13 then Moffat said that's wrong and it's just a normal season. I wonder if it's to do with budget issues? This series hasn't really suffered too much with less cash
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I KNEW the show was from cbeebies!

lol at alfie


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 24, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> I realised this episode what the eyepatches are for, and why River and Rory wear them in the next story- they must stop you from forgetting the Silence.



I don't follow. 

Explain.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 24, 2011)

Several soldiers wear the eyepatch as well, so I'm guessing it does protect them from the memory effect.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 24, 2011)

I thought Madame Kevorkian was some sort of space pirate. Eye patches & all


----------



## Bioness (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Shade (Sep 24, 2011)

Thought this episode was hilarious, some great lines between the characters. At the end with River, it seems like she's being forced to kill the Doctor, but why would she not remember killing him in the future when she witnesses it from farther in her time stream?


----------



## Bioness (Sep 24, 2011)

To make it appear more dramatic?


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Sep 24, 2011)

I thought tonight's episode ("Close Time") was good. The lines from the characters were pretty funny. The baby/Stormaggeon was cute and hilarious even though he couldn't talk.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 25, 2011)

The River we saw was just accepted as a Dr. So this is the pretty much the earliest incarnation of River Song that we know of in her current form other than Let's Kill Hitler. The River we saw here hasn't experienced Lake Silencio or any of the other events yet that we have seen her in.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 25, 2011)

A good theory is that the eyepatch keeps a constant image of the silence open upon that eye.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 25, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> The River we saw was just accepted as a Dr. So this is the pretty much the earliest incarnation of River Song that we know of in her current form other than Let's Kill Hitler. The River we saw here hasn't experienced Lake Silencio or any of the other events yet that we have seen her in.



I think it was in 'The Time of Angels' episode about the "crash of the Byzantium"  River didn't know she would later be ~Dr. River Song.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2011)

Btw it's been stated 200 years have passed since the Doctor dropped off Amy and Rory in GC.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 25, 2011)

Shade said:


> Thought this episode was hilarious, some great lines between the characters. At the end with River, it seems like she's being forced to kill the Doctor, but why would she not remember killing him in the future when she witnesses it from farther in her time stream?



I would venture to say brainwashing, that makes the most sense.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 25, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I don't follow.
> 
> Explain.



A popular theory since AGMGTW was that the eyepatches have a picture of the silence on the other side so that the wearer would always be looking at one.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 25, 2011)

Shade said:


> Thought this episode was hilarious, some great lines between the characters. At the end with River, it seems like she's being forced to kill the Doctor, but why would she not remember killing him in the future when she witnesses it from farther in her time stream?



Who is to say that she didn't know?  



Chaos Hokage said:


> I thought tonight's episode ("Close Time") was good. The lines from the characters were pretty funny. The baby/Stormaggeon was cute and hilarious even though he couldn't talk.



I loved how he said "Doctor" at the end


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 25, 2011)

Stormageddon Dark Lord of All made the episode.


masamune1 said:


> I realised this episode what the eyepatches are for, and why River and Rory wear them in the next story- they must stop you from forgetting the Silence.


Yeah, I thought about that as well. There probably is a picture or something under the 'patch.


Ennoea said:


> Btw it's been stated 200 years have passed since the Doctor dropped off Amy and Rory in GC.


When was that stated? And what was he doing all this time?

//HbS


----------



## Kanali (Sep 25, 2011)

Doing all those things we saw him do in The Impossible Astronaut.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 25, 2011)

Getting envelopes, a stetson...

That Cyber spy thingy has such a cute head... but needs to brush his teeth.

//HbS


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 25, 2011)

A very good episode especially after last weeks lacklustre show. So many jokes (I have an app for that!), innuendos and banter which really made this episode great. 

The chemistry between the 3 characters was awesome particularly between the Dr and little Stormageddon.

Amy and Rory cameo was very good and touching too, it reminded me a bit about the last episode of Tennants Dr where he went and visited all his old friends.

The ending was the cherry on top that wasn't really all that surprising.

The only weak part of this ep was the Cybermen although to be honest this ep was much more to do with the Dr himself and his 'God complex' then it was to do with the other characters so we can't really complain too much about it.

This ep did what it was mean to do and did it brilliantly.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 25, 2011)

I kinda miss the Doctor that could make Daleks shut up by screaming two words at them.

//HbS


----------



## Corran (Sep 25, 2011)

I love episodes where Doctor has no companion, makes for some great moments and humour. Midnight is one of my favourites too.

Are we sure that 200 years have passed? I think that maybe the Doctor embellished a little since "Rule No 1 - the Doctor lies" . I think the age thing is there just so the companions know it was a Doctor from the future. I know time has passed, just not sure how much, probably not 200 years.

I'm still not sure if River kills the Doctor, it is just beating us over the head now and that always sets off alarms in my head saying "this is way too obvious".
I have theories but I have no luck trying to get them in to words and just kind of swish around in my head


----------



## Hawk (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome episode was awesome, the tick tock song is just creepy . 
Next episode seems action packed, though not sure how they'll manage to fit everything into one episode.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 25, 2011)

Tick tock, goes the clock
He cradled her and he rocked her
Tick tock, goes the clock
Till River kills the Doctor ♪

Well, now it's confirmed that many events from before Universe started cracking in Season 5 never happened, for example "Doomsday" - Craig had no idea what Cybermen were.

//HbS


----------



## Eternity (Sep 25, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Tick tock, goes the clock
> He cradled her and he rocked her
> Tick tock, goes the clock
> Till River kills the Doctor ♪
> ...



It was never stated that he didnt know about them. I think he did, based on the "head knock" inforamtion sharing when he was introduced in the lodger.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2011)

> It was never stated that he didnt know about them. I think he did, based on the "head knock" inforamtion sharing when he was introduced in the lodger.



Lodge was before the Big Bang.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 25, 2011)

Some of these feel good moments are getting to be a bit silly.

Overcoming a cyber conversion with the power of love. Really?

Also, is it just me or have Amy and Rory told everyone their story?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 25, 2011)

Eternity said:


> It was never stated that he didnt know about them. I think he did, based on the "head knock" inforamtion sharing when he was introduced in the lodger.


"What were those things?!"
And the fat yaoi lady didn't react at all when the Doctor said "Cybermen"


Rob said:


> Overcoming a cyber conversion with the power of love. Really?


Not the first time it happened. That Torchwood lady boss from "Doomsday" resisted it as well, though she was trapped in the armor forever. Didn't AltJackie, the one that died, resisted it to some degree? And I believe I read somewhere about someone restiting the conversion in the classic Who episodes.

//HbS


----------



## Eternity (Sep 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lodge was before the Big Bang.





Hunted by sister said:


> "What were those things?!"
> And the fat yaoi lady didn't react at all when the Doctor said "Cybermen"
> 
> Not the first time it happened. That Torchwood lady boss from "Doomsday" resisted it as well, though she was trapped in the armor forever. Didn't AltJackie, the one that died, resisted it to some degree? And I believe I read somewhere about someone restiting the conversion in the classic Who episodes.
> ...



Then how do you explain how craig recognized the doctor?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2011)

> Overcoming a cyber conversion with the power of love. Really?



It probably made more sense in this episode than the other ones.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 25, 2011)

Rob said:


> Some of these feel good moments are getting to be a bit silly.
> 
> Overcoming a cyber conversion with the power of love. Really?
> 
> Also, is it just me or have Amy and Rory told everyone their story?



Dont think so. I think Amy just used her experience to come up with a good slogan for her line of perfume..or something.

And it was actually not "with the power of love" it was an overload within the cybermens feeling inhibitor.  (or something )


----------



## Bioness (Sep 25, 2011)

The Cybermen were pretty raggedy, he was just lucky.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 25, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Then how do you explain how craig recognized the doctor?


"The Lodger" was after the cracks started appearing. Amy didn't remember any of the season finales and christmas specials, did she?

So, basicly, there is another Mickey, Rose and Jackie in this universe  they got duped  I wonder if the Cult of Skarro is still around as well.

//HbS


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah had it been a fully operational ship, at full power with all the good stuff. This episode would have ended differently.





Probably with the doctor having to use some of the more broken time lord abilities, like Mind battles, and breaking steel.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 25, 2011)

I actually think there is a Time Lord ability that allows them to body hop.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 25, 2011)

The Master did that once or twice as I recall.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 25, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Yeah had it been a fully operational ship, at full power with all the good stuff. This episode would have ended differently.


Yeah, if they were working proper they would've sensed Rory walking into the store and blow themselves up.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh in line the Rory being in the store, it would have been a cool scene if Rory had seen the doctor looked at him knowingly then pretended he hadn't seen anything, because he understands.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 25, 2011)

That's what happened  except we couldn't notice it as well.

//HbS


----------



## Bioness (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 25, 2011)

So the Time Line for Melody Pond/River Song goes back and forth between the events of Series 6 Finale don't it:

01.Silence in The Library............*After 4/22/2011
02.Forest of the Dead...............*After 4/22/2011
03.The Time of Angels..............*After & Before 4/22/2011
04.Flesh and Stone..................* After & Before 4/22/2011
05.The Pandorica Opens...........* After & Before 4/22/2011
06.The Big Bang................. *After & Before 4/22/2011
07.The Impossible Astronaut.......* After & Before 4/22/2011
08.Day of the Moon............ *After & Before 4/22/2011
09.A Good Man Goes to War....... *After & Before 4/22/2011
10.Lets Kill Hitler.......... *Before 4/22/2011
11.Closing Time........ Before 4/22/2011
12.The Wedding of River Song....... The Day of.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Shade said:


> Thought this episode was hilarious, some great lines between the characters. At the end with River, it seems like she's being forced to kill the Doctor, but why would she not remember killing him in the future when she witnesses it from farther in her time stream?



The Silence. They told her to kill the Doctor and she did, then she forgot it and probably found out after the fact, when she was thrown in jail for killing him. She might have realised that she was the killer only after she saw herself shoot him, which might explain why she was so devasted. 

That, or she's one hell of an actor, in which case she and the Doctor are probably working together. 



illmatic said:


> I think it was in 'The Time of Angels' episode about the "crash of the Byzantium"  River didn't know she would later be ~Dr. River Song.



No, she didn't know she'd be a _professor,_ which is what she is in _Silence in the Library,_ the last time the Doctor had met her.



Hunted by sister said:


> Well, now it's confirmed that many events from before Universe started cracking in Season 5 never happened, for example "Doomsday" - Craig had no idea what Cybermen were.
> 
> //HbS



He was probably in Spain.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 25, 2011)

Those events did happen as they relate to the characters who existed outside The Reboot of The Universe so their are some time line divergences as it relates to some people but not others you follow like, Rory, Amy, Jack and all The Doctor's other companions there History would still be the same the only persons not effected or or given slight change would be those who re-entered the Time line post Reboot... You follow?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 25, 2011)

.... I'm going to take some more English classes.

//HbS


----------



## Shade (Sep 25, 2011)

Have any of you UK people been to the Doctor Who Experience at Kensington Olympia in London? I did so recently and it's pretty much a must-see exhibit for DW fans. They had a museum portion where they had props and replicas from all of NewWho with some Classic stuff too. They had all the monsters from the series as well as all the costumes on the show, with all the Doctors' costumes obviously. The TARDIS interiors from the show's history made me geek out the most; they even had the scrappy DIY TARDIS from The Doctor's Wife.

The interactive bit had a mini-story with extra recorded bits from Matt Smith who leads you through a series of rooms. It started out in the UK Spaceship from The Beast Below followed by a materialising TARDIS which you enter to find yourself in the 11th's TARDIS. There were also bits with Daleks threatening you Weeping Angels. So worth it for any fan of the show. Needless to say, I spent a good amount of money in the merchandise shop.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 25, 2011)

I went to there when I was in London earlier this summer. The Disney part was pretty awesome 

Kinda lol'd @ the doctor getting stuck in the Pandorica...again.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Sep 25, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Stormaggeton Dark Lord of All



LOL, that was great.  "He's your dad, you can't just call him Not-Mum!"



noobthemusical said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Has everyone seen Rory of the final episode.




*Spoiler*: __ 



...I didn't think it was possible for Rory to get more epic than he already is, but somehow they managed it.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 26, 2011)

SFX 'The Wedding Of River Song' *SPOILER FREE* Preview

1 First, a heads-up. We didn’t get an office preview of this one because, at Steven Moffat’s request, no previews were sent out. Instead, I had to go to the show’s London PR office for a private screening. But one thing’s for sure – if we had had a preview version in our office, I would have watched the whole thing over again straight away. Sadly, I was a little too embarrassed to ask the PR guys if I could do that there and then. Now I wish I’d gone, “Sod professionalism…”

2 The reason I’d want to watch it again straight away is not because it’s massively complicated and you need to rewatch it to make sense of it. In fact, it’s a surprisingly simple tale, though told in a clever way. No, I wanted to watch it again because a) it’s so rich with detail and b) it’s enormous fun.

3 There is technobabble, but that’s largely a red herring

4 The teaser looks like it was more expensive than the rest of the “back six” put together. It’s a visual and conceptual delight

5 It does answer a lot of questions, but some old ones (from Matt Smith’s first series) are still left open, and some new ones are posed

6 There are many, many glorious special effects sequences

7 The denouement is bound to cause some debate. If you like the episode, you’ll be able to rationalise it, but if you don’t you’ll be going, “But hang on, in that episode…?” But that’s Doctor Who fandom

8 You’ll discover a whole new meaning to the phrase “Live Chess” that has nothing to do with Harry Potter

9 The Doctor wonders if he could be the fifth member of something

10 Wi-fi comes in handy

11 There’s the return of an old look for the Doctor

12 There are some unexpected (truly unexpected) returning characters

13 There’s a moving tribute to an old friend

14 The Doctor offers and eye for an eye patch

15 A big revelation may remind you of Little Britain

16 There are some peculiar postmen

17 Somebody’s portrait looks nothing like them

18 The episode title may not be as much of a red herring as you might think. But then again…

19 Bow ties are not just cool, they’re useful on occasion

20 It’s a bit of a gamechanger

21 The eye patch is explained

22 I can guarantee that some people will go, “Oh I guessed that all along,” at one point, but considering millions of fans on thousands of websites have been discussing every possible outcome, it’s not surprising that some people will have come across it. I’m happy to say, I was pleasantly surprised. Maybe I’m thick

22 It’s not faultless – I have quibbles – but it’s ambitious, and clever, and unique, and surprising, and funny, and visually stunning, it’s emotionally engaging and it’s unlike anything else on TV. And I can’t wait to see again


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounds good.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 26, 2011)

> There are some unexpected (truly unexpected) returning characters



Rory confirmed for the master.

Also I will shit bricks if a companion of doctor 7 or below appears. Most massive bricks if it's Susan since not only would that be so unexpected it would prove the doctor knows shit about detecting other TL's being alive, and it could lead to us discovering other Timewar survivors.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Susan is Madame Kovarian!

Dear God, it all makes sense! 

And yet none at all! 

It must be true!


----------



## Eternity (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe Madame Kovarian is the master?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, you CAN change gender during regeneration.

//HbS


----------



## Velocity (Sep 26, 2011)

Kovarian is The Rani! 

/ohno,it'sthattheoryagain


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 26, 2011)

Its been awhile since reading the books on Doctor Number 8


*Spoiler*: __ 




but if I recall and I might be wrong that The Time Lock he used was connected to The Tardis wouldn't The Tardis upon detecting The Doctor's death shut down and by extent cause The Time Lock to be undone if it was momentary allowing the perverbial cat out of the bag so to speak ...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 26, 2011)

So I was right about the theory of wanting to see story arcs about The Doctor pre-time lock and post time lock bitting him in the but and we have in a sense been seeing that from Series 1 - 6 with Time War survivors who'se chess pieces only started to be apparent with Series 3, 4, 5 and 6.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 26, 2011)

I so can't wait for Saturday.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I so can't wait for Saturday.



Like taken straight out of my mouth


----------



## Bioness (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes, it will all be explained and then unexplained Saturday.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 26, 2011)

We were here 1st it aired for us its ours. Missing The Time War is your fault...
lol


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 26, 2011)

I'll laugh my ass off so hard if it turns out 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 that Melody didn't get them Time Lord abilities due to genetic Mutation by Amy's proximity to The Time Vortext in The Tardis but was a Human/Time Lord  half breed because dear ol' dad is a Time Lord who just happens to be The Docters favorite person in the whole of creation "The Master".


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 26, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin, 

//HbS


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 26, 2011)

You were talking about post #5916 HBS - Right I Spoil tagged it.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Its been awhile since reading the books on Doctor Number 8
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



He died in _Turn Left,_ though.

....and the Daleks escaped and nearly destroyed reality! And then so did the Time Lords! My God, you might be right!


----------



## Eternity (Sep 26, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> He died in _Turn Left,_ though.



Yeah, but the entire thing in that episode was a bit unclear. Did it really happen after she got back at the end of the episode?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Yeah, but the entire thing in that episode was a bit unclear. Did it really happen after she got back at the end of the episode?



It really happened, and then it was reversed. But in-universe it took years for that to happen, covering everything from the time Donna met the Doctor up to the timeline of that episode. So if the Time Lock had broken Rassilon was taking his sweet assed time about doing something about it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 26, 2011)

Which was something that wasn't executed proper in The End of Time Story we see Gallifrey appear even if its momentary which is what what makes you think that anyone or anything with a sense of self preservation didn't esape The Expanse covered by The Time Lock and hide their asses outside of Time while the getting was good before The exit closed and Gallifrey etc were sucked back into The Time Lock again'.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 26, 2011)

There are Time  Lords in other realities and universes though right?

Ehh..nevermind I am over thinking it


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Which was something that wasn't executed proper in The End of Time Story we see Gallifrey appear even if its momentary which is what what makes you think that anyone or anything with a sense of self preservation didn't esape The Expanse covered by The Time Lock and hide their asses outside of Time while the getting was good before The exit closed and Gallifrey etc were sucked back into The Time Lock again'.



They might well have done that.

Though, the only ones who would would be the ones who thought that the Doctor was going to win. The majority would have thought that escape was pointless given that Time itself was about to be destroyed, and leaving Gallifrey probably would have meant being destroyed along with it. The only ones who would have seen the Doctor winning were the ones in that room. 

Not to mention TARDIS's were probably tightly ontrolled by that point, more so than before. so escape might be difficult. And it might involve navigating through all the other nightmarish stuff that was coming through behind Gallifrey. 

And aside from all that, it took the Doctor less than 5 minutes to thwart the plan, so the window to escape was slim, the story lasted a few minutes, so no-one really knew that the window to escape was even coming.


----------



## Shade (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey, illmatic, what's the status on next season's companions? Or has it been left open-ended?


----------



## Bioness (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a discussion pertaining to the Cybermen.

The Cybermen we keep seeing, who are they, they are far too advanced for the Cybrus ones and look different than the crappy looking Mondasian Cyberman.

Should we just think them a different type (the cyberman head from the episode "Dalek" is from the old series), or could they be a fusion or just overall design haul for the Mondasian.


----------



## Kanali (Sep 26, 2011)

The whole Cybermen issue is very strange. In one of the Doctor Who PC games featuring the 11th Doctor he runs into a group of Mondasian Cybermen in Antartica who look like the Cybus models. My thought was that the Mondasian Cybermen might have assimilated the Cybus ones or something. Unless Moffat says something, there's really no way of knowing.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 26, 2011)

OUR TECHNOLOGY IS COMPATIBLE
WE SHALL UPGRADE


----------



## illmatic (Sep 26, 2011)

Shade said:


> Hey, illmatic, what's the status on next season's companions? Or has it been left open-ended?



You seemingly answered the question already 



Shade said:


> Amy's been confirmed to return for Series 7.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I have a discussion pertaining to the Cybermen.
> 
> The Cybermen we keep seeing, who are they, they are far too advanced for the Cybrus ones and look different than the crappy looking Mondasian Cyberman.
> 
> Should we just think them a different type (the cyberman head from the episode "Dalek" is from the old series), or could they be a fusion or just overall design haul for the Mondasian.





Kanali said:


> The whole Cybermen issue is very strange. In one of the Doctor Who PC games featuring the 11th Doctor he runs into a group of Mondasian Cybermen in Antartica who look like the Cybus models. My thought was that the Mondasian Cybermen might have assimilated the Cybus ones or something. Unless Moffat says something, there's really no way of knowing.



They were confirmed by the writers and producers Mondasian Cybermen a long time ago; at least as far back as _The Pandorica Opens._ At least, I kept on finding second-hand reports that they had been confirmed. Likewise the ones in the last episodes were confirmed as Mondasian. 

The reason they look like the CybusMen is, apparently, just the budget. Since they've mostly been reduced to cameos and stuff, its wasn't thought to be worthwhile to give them another makeover, though you'll notice that they've at least taken the "C" logo off of their chests. 

There is no in-universe explanation for why they look so similar, but as to why they don't look like the old-school ones, the Cybermen changed their appearances- the ones from _Tenth Planet_ were different from _Tomb of the Cybermen,_ who were different from the ones who came after them, who followed a rough scheme but still had some minor changes between them. So the fact that the Cyberman in _Dalek_ looked classic only means that that was from before they changed (it was, in fact, from a 2nd Doctor story if I recall, where they tried to invade the Earth). 

So that, at least, is in keeping with tradition. Hopefully we'll have a proper Cyberman story sometime next series, though I doubt they'll ever explain the connection, if any, between the Cybus and Mondasian Cybermen, or if they do it will probably be an off-hand remark from the Doctor. I think Moffat and the writers just want to sweep that whole sorry escapade under the rug.

I don't think they'll have assimilated them, though; the reverse is more likely, with Lumic basing his designs on an actual Mondasian Cybermen (that already looked like they do now, probably upgraded between the old and new series) that had somehow crossed over. It shouldn't be assimilation because those Cybermen were no where near as advanced to make that worthwhile.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 26, 2011)

Where was this stated? All the sources I've checked (and by all I mean the wiki) don't have them classified as anything.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Where was this stated? All the sources I've checked (and by all I mean the wiki) don't have them classified as anything.



Well, thats the problem. I've only ever seen it stated second-hand, on previews and articles and the like. I've seen them several times (though I once tried tracking the ones for _Pandorica_ down and couldn't- I think it _used to be_ on Wiki though), but I've never been able to find the source (maybe Moffat's blog or FaceBook? Just guesswork there). 

There should be some stuff on this thread somewhere....but good luck hunting that down.

But it definitely seems to be them from the evidence in the series. CybusMen shouldn't have fleets of space ships, certainly not ones that crashed to Earth centuries ago, and they definitely shouldn't be able to monitor and occupy entire regions of space. Not to mention the conversion process is different, and they don't wipe out emotions using "chips". And they don't have "C" on their chest.

Even if the evidence can't be tracked down, at the very least, the series seems to be swinging in the direction of Mondas.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Actually, thinking about it, the last episode confirmed it was the Mondasian's. One of the Cybermen said that"it has happened before, you have seen it, you are the Doctor", referring to conquering a planet with only a handful of Cybermen. The Cybus-Men only conquered one planet before- Earth- and they did it with 5 million Cybermen. And they were defeated within an hour or so. So these must be the originals, especially if they crashed landed in a ship centuries ago.

They also shouldn't really know about the Doctor, or that he's the Doctor, from their limited experience with him if they are CybusMwn, which usually ended in annihilation. 

Though....those ones from the Christmas episode did, but that one implied there was a link between the two Cyber races anyway.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 26, 2011)

What about the ones from "The Next Doctor" that just really confuses everthing, though were the Cybrus Cybermen but they acted like Mondasians and had information on the Doctor.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Bioness said:


> What about the ones from "The Next Doctor" that just really confuses everthing, though were the Cybrus Cybermen but they acted like Mondasians and had information on the Doctor.



Yep, that was pretty confusing.

About the only way to really reconcile it is to assume there is or was some sort of link with the Mondasian Cybermen, even if those ones were explicitly Cybus-Men, which would presumably explain where they got the infostamps from. It could be the Cybus lot did their own research, but thats unlikely since they shouldn't have been able to find that stuff out on their own, trapped in Victorian England as the Doctor imagined. Plus the Doctor recognised the Cyber-King, which he shouldn't if it was pure Cybus tech, plus one wonders how they got it or built it from scratch as they must have done. Unless they had help.

I do hope the show clears this up some point soon. Its getting annoying.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 26, 2011)

Also Eyepatches!!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 26, 2011)

The Dawk looks kinda weird in that pic


----------



## illmatic (Sep 26, 2011)

Eye-patches for everyone


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 27, 2011)

In that picture he's got the same hair I have now  I'm going to barbershop today.

lol @ wallpaper. Horrible Photoshopjob for Rory, Amy and River

//HbS


----------



## Bioness (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> The Dawk looks kinda weird in that pic


It looks like he just killed a bunch of ...children, or he is a torturer.

More pictures


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 27, 2011)

Trippy!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 27, 2011)

When Silence falls Legends will return.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 27, 2011)

Why is Rory going commando? And I don't mean the naked kind.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 27, 2011)

Do any of you guys watch other series that are part of the Doctor Who Universe?

like Torchwood or The Sarah Jane Adventures?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 27, 2011)

I am slowly making my way through Torchwood, and I was going to start Sarah Jane's adventures.

//hHbS


----------



## Bioness (Sep 27, 2011)

I've just seen the episodes "Wedding of Sarah Jane part 1 and 2"

The show is really really watered down for children and the like.

I want to start Torchwood I've only seen maybe 15 minutes of the most recent episode.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 27, 2011)

I found Torchwood rather boring.

Also, how big is the Doctor's TARDIS?

//HbS


----------



## Bioness (Sep 27, 2011)

The inside it is implied to be as large as a planet.


----------



## Felt (Sep 27, 2011)

It's quite disappointing that the don't show more of it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 27, 2011)

How in the world noone got lost inside of it 

//HbS


----------



## Eternity (Sep 27, 2011)

They did that one time.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 27, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I found Torchwood rather boring.
> 
> Also, how big is the Doctor's TARDIS?
> 
> ...



I've always considered that the TARDIS is as big as the Doctor wants it to be. He can add, change and remove rooms whenever he likes and I really don't think there's an upper limit.

As for how nobody ever gets lost, we already know that the TARDIS itself can teleport people between rooms. So it'd just be a simple case of "Where are they?" and then some sci-fi-y noises before they're back in the main control room.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 27, 2011)

Ramona said:


> It's quite disappointing that the don't show more of it.



Yeah I wish they did too, in "The Doctor's Wife" Amy and Rory were running around inside the Tardis, and in "Christmas Invasion" it shows the Wardrobe, but other than that they hardly show anything, I mean The Doctor didn't even mention other rooms until Rory and Amy started to stay there when they complained about the bunkbed.



Hunted by sister said:


> How in the world noone got lost inside of it
> 
> //HbS



They have at times



Aji Tae said:


> I've always considered that the TARDIS is as big  as the Doctor wants it to be. He can add, change and remove rooms  whenever he likes and I really don't think there's an upper limit.
> 
> As for how nobody ever gets lost, we already know that the TARDIS itself  can teleport people between rooms. So it'd just be a simple case of  "Where are they?" and then some sci-fi-y noises before they're back in  the main control room.





This is actually when The Tardis lost it's Dimensional Transcendence and  became as big on the outside as it was on the inside, it took the form  of a giant flower hovering over Gallifrey.

Also apparently when the 11th Doctor repaired the Tardis he made it larger by restoring the quarter of interior 5 that had previously been jettison, only to have more of the "Tardis shot out in the Doctor's Wife"


----------



## Velocity (Sep 27, 2011)

Glorified fanfiction. If it wasn't mentioned on screen, it didn't happen.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 27, 2011)

Okay...

In 



The TARDIS materialized around an entire planet....so yeah...


----------



## Velocity (Sep 27, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Okay...
> 
> In
> 
> ...



That's glorified fanfiction, too!


----------



## Bioness (Sep 27, 2011)

Still Can(n)on


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Say what you want about the TV movie; it had one impressive TARDIS console room.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 27, 2011)

It did, it was quite the Victorian style, the coral arrangement of the 9th and 10th was really boring.



Also it might help if the Doctors didn't have their TARDIS moving so much, like how does anything stand up in there?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Also it might help if the Doctors didn't have their TARDIS moving so much, like how does anything stand up in there?



Its another dimension.

Timey Wimey stuff.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 28, 2011)

So I'd wiki'd something and it brought up this comic that takes place shortly after Journey's End.



I'd recommend it for anyone who doesn't know much about Old Who.

Basically it's a mind adventure used to exhibit the Doctor's past. Interestingly, it gives some insight into number 8 and the Time War.

Also remember the holograms from Lets Kill Hitler? Well in the story, it takes place inside the Tardis Matrix (not quite like Doctor's Wife) and those holograms are more or less substitute companions.

Fun read.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 28, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Its another dimension.
> 
> Timey Wimey stuff.


He bolted it to the floor 

//HbS


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> So I'd wiki'd something and it brought up this comic that takes place shortly after Journey's End.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If we had episodes like this comic, or episodes that bring back details from the old who, the shows quality would skyrocket and considering how high it already is that is quite a feat.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 28, 2011)

*Doctor Who - The BBC Cancels Confidentials *



> The BBC is to axe Doctor Who Confidential, the BBC3 spin-off from its sci-fi drama, as part of the corporation's ongoing cuts programme.
> 
> Doctor Who Confidential, which features behind-the-scenes footage from the making of Doctor Who as well as interviews with the cast and crew, has aired in an early evening slot on BBC3 since 2005, when the corporation revived the main series with Christopher Ecclestone as the ninth Time Lord.
> 
> However, with the corporation facing budget cuts of up to 20% across its output as part of its "Delivering Quality First" initiative, BBC controller Zai Bennett has chosen to axe the show at the end of its current series.


Read the


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

MOFFAT!!!


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 28, 2011)

illmatic said:


> *Doctor Who - The BBC Cancels Confidentials *
> 
> 
> Read the



I love watching Confidential.

It's a real shame that they're cutting it because you get some real insights from the writers and Moffat and others from the team.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 28, 2011)

Amy's not a model...?  


 

Oh how they tease.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah I think she started her own company.

Rory should have written a book "How to be patient while waiting"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 28, 2011)

On the plus side, that could increase dvd sales. 

(If they have Confidential included with the dvd)


----------



## illmatic (Sep 28, 2011)

- *RadioTimes.com investigates...*

"_Matt Smith is the most popular Doctor with young viewers and the middle classes in the new era, an exclusive RadioTimes.com analysis can reveal.

    Our study of Doctor Who ratings and demographic data shows a significant increase in young viewers since the programme rebooted with Christopher Eccleston in 2005.

    During Eccleston’s tenure, children aged 4-15 made up just 15.6 per cent of Doctor Who’s viewers. In six years that figure has risen to 19 per cent for Matt Smith.

    The 16-25 age group has also enjoyed growth, increasing its share by 25 per cent – from 7 per cent of the audience in 2005 to 9 per cent today._"

Via 

The only demographic that the show is losing is its original viewership that turned in for the series in the 1960′s


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 28, 2011)

When I was a kid I sometimes watched _Doctor Who_, when the chance presented itself, _because_ it was scary! The whole point of this show is to scare the crap out of little kids, and the kids know that and thats why they watch it. And thats what so great about it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 28, 2011)

> The only demographic that the show is losing is its original viewership that turned in for the series in the 1960′s


And that's cuz they're dying off


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh Brother here we go again: Its the time honored tradition of: "we can't air scary shows designed to scare kids because its scary ---"


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> And that's cuz they're dying off


 Or Being Recycled into into Cybermen or Dalecks...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 28, 2011)

Speaking of which, my dad told me of how he used to watch Who back when he was a kid and kids would walk around with their arms up pretending to be daleks.

And I was like uh...Dad...it looks like you're doing HEIL HITLER lol.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 28, 2011)

Minor Spoiler Don't Blinks


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Speaking of which, my dad told me of how he used to watch Who back when he was a kid and kids would walk around with their arms up pretending to be daleks.
> 
> And I was like uh...Dad...it looks like you're doing HEIL HITLER lol.



Well, they are basically space Nazi's.....


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 28, 2011)

//HbS


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 28, 2011)

I honestly am curious how the hell they are doing as much as they are with this finale. The Big Bang was a two parter (with Pandorica Opens). From what I have seen, it just seems way to much at once.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 28, 2011)

Well they did A Good Man Goes To War in one part.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2011)

The Time War actually has some details about it on the wiki, I don't think its really ever necessary to go back and visit it because the nature of it and Time Locks seems so sketchy at this point. It seemed more like a plot device to get rid of the Time Lords annoyingly cutting in on the Doctor's adventures all of the time and they're sheer brokenness.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 28, 2011)

Well more importantly, to make things simpler.

And give the Doctor the whole Last Son of Krypton mystique. And make for potential drama. 

It was a useful plot device.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

I thought the Time Lock was employed by the Time Lords themselves? I remember reading somewhere that due to the war being fought from so many different points in time, the Universe had begun to fuck up so they put a lock on the War and it could only be fought in a linear way. Thus when the Doctor destroyed Gallifrey it stuck due to the restriction in Time Travel.

Unless I'm completely off base.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2011)

I keep thinking the Doctor might still find some Time Lords that are hiding somewhere who didn't want to go to war. It's feasible considering they're so smart and so technologically advanced, you would think that more than just him and the Master thought of running or of not fighting or even opposed the war all together.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 28, 2011)

Well it seems like House ate a lot of the remaining survivors if there were any...


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I thought the Time Lock was employed by the Time Lords themselves? I remember reading somewhere that due to the war being fought from so many different points in time, the Universe had begun to fuck up.
> 
> Unless I'm completely off base.



It has been stated several times in the series that the doctor time locked them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well it seems like House ate a lot of the remaining survivors if there were any...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

> It has been stated several times in the series that the doctor time locked them.



Which really doesn't make sense. How did he Time Lock the War? Is the Time Lock mechanism related to the Tardis? Does that mean the Time War is in an infinite loop or in a different Time stream that you can't travel in to? It really needs to be explained.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Which really doesn't make sense. How did he Time Lock the War? Is the Time Lock mechanism related to the Tardis? Does that mean the Time War is in an infinite loop or in a different Time stream that you can't travel in to? It really needs to be explained.



We've seen a time lock in season 4 in Torchwood when the Daleks invaded. If a human can build one the Doctor can.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 28, 2011)

^That was a different sort of time-lock.



Ennoea said:


> I thought the Time Lock was employed by the Time Lords themselves? I remember reading somewhere that due to the war being fought from so many different points in time, the Universe had begun to fuck up so they put a lock on the War and it could only be fought in a linear way. Thus when the Doctor destroyed Gallifrey it stuck due to the restriction in Time Travel.
> 
> Unless I'm completely off base.





Eternity said:


> It has been stated several times in the series that the doctor time locked them.





Ennoea said:


> Which really doesn't make sense. How did he Time Lock the War? Is the Time Lock mechanism related to the Tardis? Does that mean the Time War is in an infinite loop or in a different Time stream that you can't travel in to? It really needs to be explained.



Well, to be fair, the two aren't mutually exclusive. The Time Lords did the actual Time Locking part but the Doctor then one-upped them and sealed _them_ in the Time Lock too, along with everything else.

A Time Lock means that it is a set period of time (and possibly space- definitely space in this case) where you cannot time travel to or from, either past or future. The Time Lords and Daleks cannot use time travel to get out of it (which may lend weight to the idea that it was the Time Lords who sealed it), nor can any other combatants. Whole periods of time have been Time Locked before, such as the Dark Age of the Universe (or whatever it was called) where the Weeping Angels, Carrionites, Vampires and the earliest Time Lords came from. That is a period of history that even Time Lords just plain can't go back to.

This shows that you can escape the old fashioned way at least- ie. long-ass waiting. But whatever happens in that period cannot be altered, so when the Doctor killed them all, everyone who died could not be saved, and could not escape their fate. I guess it works on the same principle as fixed points in time, but artificial, tougher and on a universal scale. 

Given that they probably didn't know how the war would end I'd imagine that there must have been some sort of trigger that activated or somehow signaled the lock, for instance the Time Lock only went into effect when one or both sides were utterly or near-utterly destroyed, which might further explain how the Doctor and the Time Lords could have locked it; the Doctor activated the trigger by, or shortly after, annihilating everyone (or so he thought).

That, or the set the lock to finish around the time they planned to destroy everything with the Final Sanction. That probably makes more sense, actually.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 28, 2011)

I meant the villain from The Doctor's Wife


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2011)

I know, I know. 

Has anyone heard rumors that the show won't come back on until Autumn 2012?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I know, I know.
> 
> Has anyone heard rumors that the show won't come back on until Autumn 2012?



Yeah, someone posted it a while ago.

But the 14 episode rumour is also meant to mean that we might get a special around Easter or some other time, to compensate for that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2011)

That better not be true!


----------



## illmatic (Sep 28, 2011)

It was confirmed by Doctor Who Magazine or so I hear


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2011)

Which is one of the shittier things about British television. It doesn't seem to have a consistent enough schedule.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 28, 2011)

We have a consistent schedule. This is a change because they have something planned for the 50th anniversary, but I guess they don't want to go through another year of specials like Tennants last, at least at this point. I mean, I expect they _will_ be airing back-to-back specials, but it'll be the same year as season 6 ends, so we won't have another gap of a year. It'll probably be two or three, one in November (the actual anniversary) and another one or two around Christmas / New Year again.

*EDIT-* November 23rd 2013. That is the 50th anniversary of _Doctor Who_ from its air date. It's a Saturday, so thats probably when the special will be shown.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 28, 2011)

Isn't it strange that the Doctor wiped them all out though. I mean the Lady from End of Time, was supposed to be his mother. Which means he probably had other family there, and it was also proven that not every timelord was really game for the final sanction. I mean you'd think when you're killing your race you'd be more careful with seeing who you killed. 

Also he says he doesn't know what actually happened to his family, so it's weird that he assumes everyone is dead. Fuck your feelings doctor why don't you just go check?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 28, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Isn't it strange that the Doctor wiped them all out though. I mean the Lady from End of Time, was supposed to be his mother. Which means he probably had other family there, and it was also proven that not every timelord was really game for the final sanction. I mean you'd think when you're killing your race you'd be more careful with seeing who you killed.
> 
> Also he says he doesn't know what actually happened to his family, so it's weird that he assumes everyone is dead. Fuck your feelings doctor why don't you just go check?



He was forced to use some kind of superweapon or something similar that destroyed his entire planet and the entire Dalek armada, and probably a whole bunch of other stuff. He didn't _want_ to do it but he only had "the Moment" to make the decision, and it was that or let the Time Lords bring an end to absolutely everything. He didn't have a choice or any other means- it was literally all or nothing. And in point of fact, though some Time Lords were against the plan, a distrurbing majority seemed to favour it.

He said back when he was the 9th Doctor that he can sense other Time Lords; the Master only eluded him because he turned himself into a human, and other Time Lords survived by running to outside the universe (and there being killed). So he _knows_ none of them survived, or if they did they've taken extreme measures to hide it. And he can't go back and check because everything is Time-Locked.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't mean check the war, I mean go look for them.

Their Extreme measures of hiding will fail eventually.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

> And in point of fact, though some Time Lords were against the plan, a distrurbing majority seemed to favour it.



Ethnocentric bunch of twats.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 28, 2011)

^ Well, they probably thought that if they didn't win, the Daleks would, so either way every other species is screwed since the Final Sanction was the only way they thought they could win. At least thats what they would have told themselves.



noobthemusical said:


> I don't mean check the war, I mean go look for them.
> 
> Their Extreme measures of hiding will fail eventually.



Again, he can't sense them, so he assumes they are all dead. The "extreme measures" are extreme not just because it makes them uber-hard to track down, it requires them to do some insane things, like sacrifice their very being, so that even if you do find them you won't recognise them, or they are hiding in places too dangerous for even him to go to. And as for looking for them they have nearly all of time and space and beyond to hide in- its not exactly easy. He came across the Master entirely by accident, one that took him somewhere he never expected he could or would even go to (the end of the universe), and hung out with him for half an episode without ever realising he was a Time Lord, and wouldn't have if Martha hadn't recognised his Chameleon Arch watch, which she only did  because the Doctor, for the first time in his 900-plus years of life, used the same thing only a short time before in an unrelated event.

Basically, looking for them would have been impossible, and it was only pure chance that he ran into even the Master. He probably assumes that if they _are_ alive, being a race of superintelligent timetravelling immortals, they'll do alright for themselves, not that he has any real way of finding them. At all.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

That's fine, but what if the Timelords decide to start gathering again and come for the Doctor?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm still holding on to the theory that one of the Silence is a time lord.

Also the Doctor beat almost all of them once, he can do it again. Sure he probably doesn't have the weapon he used to kill them all anymore but whatever.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm still holding onto the theory that _all_ of the Silence are Time Lords, or at least the core of them. They tried to ascend and put an end to Time even after it was too late, so instead of becoming energy beings they turned into Silents.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 29, 2011)

Only 2 days to the season finale.  I'm excited.  

When I remember this tv show exists anyway, which may not be very often.  

So everyone has Madame Kovarian eye patches next ep, eh?  I wonder what this portends..


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 29, 2011)

Don't you all see? I'm the Silence.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 29, 2011)

The silence don't appear to have powers related to timelords, I'm doubting the theory of them being related.

I would guess they're random funky aliens who have a stealthed foothold in any number of places who developed a means of erasing their existence from organisms minds as an evolutionary adaptation against predators or some such.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 29, 2011)

There's a long table in the next episode preview and I'm guessing there's some sort of secret society involving Churchill and some other aliens and races, perhaps a faction that used to be the silence. Remember the Clerics on the Byzantium? Well they were the same group from Good Man Goes to War and guess what? The Doctor knew of the Headless monks before because they're mentioned in that episode.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 29, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> The silence don't appear to have powers related to timelords, I'm doubting the theory of them being related.
> 
> I would guess they're random funky aliens who have a stealthed foothold in any number of places who developed a means of erasing their existence from organisms minds as an evolutionary adaptation against predators or some such.



I said they might be Time Lords after Rassilon tried to initiate the Final Sanction and erase all of time, as well as cause the Time Lords to ascend to another plance of existence and exist as energy beings, before the process was interrupted by the Doctor. In other words, they aren't Time Lords anymore, but some kind of mutant abomination. But I was thinking the powers they do have have some kind of time-related theme, like when they killed that woman they erased her from existence, and when people forget them its because they don't exist in normal time (or something like that).

Though they are probably just a bunch of different species races means becoming a new species (which is why we are told that "the Silence are not a species"). Though they might be failed attempts to _create_ Time Lords, which would likewise explain their not-TARDIS's, and mean there is more to Melody than just being a weapon against the Doctor.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 29, 2011)

I think the only connection the Silence has to Time Lords is desire to kill the Doctor. Not not-TARDIS is probably a tool they developed for their plans, not some remnat of TL tech. There's literally nothing pointing them at Time Lordship.

//HbS


----------



## Huntress (Sep 29, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> I said they might be Time Lords after Rassilon tried to initiate the Final Sanction and erase all of time, *as well as cause the Time Lords to ascend to another plance of existence and exist as energy beings, before the process was interrupted by the Doctor.* In other words, they aren't Time Lords anymore, but some kind of mutant abomination. But I was thinking the powers they do have have some kind of time-related theme, like when they killed that woman they erased her from existence, and when people forget them its because they don't exist in normal time (or something like that).
> 
> Though they are probably just a bunch of different species races means becoming a new species (which is why we are told that "the Silence are not a species"). Though they might be failed attempts to _create_ Time Lords, which would likewise explain their not-TARDIS's, and mean there is more to Melody than just being a weapon against the Doctor.



i didnt realise that had happened. why did the doctor interrupt it?


----------



## emROARS (Sep 29, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Isn't it strange that the Doctor wiped them all out though. I mean the Lady from End of Time, was supposed to be his mother. Which means he probably had other family there, and it was also proven that not every timelord was really game for the final sanction. I mean you'd think when you're killing your race you'd be more careful with seeing who you killed.
> 
> Also he says he doesn't know what actually happened to his family, so it's weird that he assumes everyone is dead. Fuck your feelings doctor why don't you just go check?



No it wasn't his mother. Lol.

He has a wife, children and grandchildren. One of them being Susan who's still on earth since she was just a gallifreyan.




masamune1 said:


> I said they might be Time Lords after Rassilon tried to initiate the Final Sanction and erase all of time, as well as cause the Time Lords to ascend to another plance of existence and exist as energy beings, before the process was interrupted by the Doctor. In other words, they aren't Time Lords anymore, but some kind of mutant abomination. But I was thinking the powers they do have have some kind of time-related theme, like when they killed that woman they erased her from existence, and when people forget them its because they don't exist in normal time (or something like that).
> 
> Though they are probably just a bunch of different species races means becoming a new species (which is why we are told that "the Silence are not a species"). Though they might be failed attempts to _create_ Time Lords, which would likewise explain their not-TARDIS's, and mean there is more to Melody than just being a weapon against the Doctor.



I really like that Idea but I doubt steve will get that canon with us, he hasn't before.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 29, 2011)

... Here's my theory we have had multiple Time Lines and Universes some were erased from the board at some point between Series 1 and the 9th Doctor and some exist on the eb of said ruin with whatever and whoever survived waiting for a doorway to open to escape their dead Universe to another and that was true until The Doomsday episode. When all the portals that still existed between Time were open but had to be fused shut.

...Then you had the tares through Time caused by The Tardis going BOOM (guessing: Madame Kovarian and The Silents) which caused The Sauntarins, Cybermen, and Dalecks to create an alliance to save creation itself from The Doctor by their logic believes kills everyone.

Then we had the Pocket Universe the last gasp of life for the timeline of series 1 - 5 (New Who) that ends with the creation of a new universe again (anyone outside of time would not have been affected by the Universe going BOOM) The new Timeline begins with Rory and Amy's wedding and now that everyone is caught up we have a Paradox to wrap our heads around Saturday don't you know....


----------



## Bioness (Sep 29, 2011)

We don't know who that Time Woman is, however we do know that the War had been going on for hundreds of years (inside), because everytime she appeared she looked older and had more grey hair, so she must of knew what Rassilen was planning to do a long time ago.

But the Time War basically forced all Time Lords from everywhere and everywhen to fight.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 29, 2011)

Which brings up another BIGGEST Question Mark OF ALL TIME. How many Time Lords are their that escaped liked The Master did and simply became Human.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 29, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> i didnt realise that had happened. why did the doctor interrupt it?



The Time Lord's plan was to defeat the Daleks by destroying Time itself and they would survive by becoming beings of higher energy; basically Rassilon decided that if it was a choice between himself and all of existence, then fuck existence. The Doctor stopped them because they had become as bad as the monsters they were fighting against, and both sides were now a threat to everything (I assume Rassilon convinced the non-egomaniacal Time Lords by saying that the Daleks were going to win, so the universe was as good as dead anyway). The Doctor wasn't fighting for the Time Lords; he was fighting for everyone. 

I think that when the Doctor found out what Rassilon was planning, he only had what the Time Council called "the Moment" to change it, so from context I'm guessing destroying both sides was the only option he had.



Bioness said:


> We don't know who that Time Woman is, however we do know that the War had been going on for hundreds of years (inside), *because everytime she appeared she looked older and had more grey hair, so she must of knew what Rassilen was planning to do a long time ago.*
> 
> But the Time War basically forced all Time Lords from everywhere and everywhen to fight.



Time Lords do not age (excluding presumably their first life). The Doctor has been on single lives for 200 and even 400 year periods and not changed at all. 

She was one of his Oracles (or whatever they are called); people exposed to the timestram in some way in the same sense that Dalek Caan was- their minds were blown by having all the knowledge of time and space crammed into their brains. If she looked older I'm guessing it had something to do with that; that is also how she knew what Rassilon was planning, maybe before he even planned it.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 29, 2011)

The other Oracle was crazy though, she wasn't. And if they don't age what's the point of looking old and being weaker. I can understand aging slowly yes, but not aging at all is odd.

Also in "The Sound of Drums" The Master added 100 years to the Doctor and he looked ancient I never understood that, unless he meant 100 human years converted to Time Lord (like dog years).


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Bioness said:


> The other Oracle was crazy though, she wasn't. And if they don't age what's the point of looking old and being weaker. I can understand aging slowly yes, but not aging at all is odd.
> 
> Also in "The Sound of Drums" The Master added 100 years to the Doctor and he looked ancient I never understood that, unless he meant 100 human years converted to Time Lord (like dog years).



Regenerations are utterly random; sometimes you can turn into someone young and youthful, others you can end up old and frail. That woman might be that or might be a normal Gallifrayan, or a Time Lady on her first life (or last, given the state the Master was in on his final life), or whatever. That woman was one of the only Time Lords, barring the First Doctor, that I've seen at such an age. 

I assume that the other Time Lady not being overtly crazy might have something to do with her discipline or strength or something like that, same way the Doctor took Rose's Time Energy in _Parting of the Ways_ and did not end up possessed.

They don't age because one of the previous Doctor's said that, barring accidents or violent death, Time Lord's can live forever. Combined with the fact that individual Doctors and other Time Lords, like I said, have went for centuries without so much as a wrinkle. The Master's thing probably worked because it was originally designed to work on a human (and tehnobabble, obviously).


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2011)

> How many Time Lords are their that escaped liked The Master did and simply became Human.



I would say quite a lot. If a maniac like Master ran away, I'd imagine the more pacifistic of the lot would go hide aswell.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 29, 2011)

I wonder if we will ever get an answer to that lady that picked up the ring.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 29, 2011)

They showed her at "The End of Time part 1" she was that fat old woman.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2011)

To this day I don't understand who, why and how they brought back the Master.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 29, 2011)

The humans or the Time Lords?

The humans had his ring which had his information, all they needed was DNA.

The Time Lords are self explanatory.


----------



## Soulme (Sep 30, 2011)

some spoilers and theories:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. for those that watched the prequel for the final episode it seems that time is standing still (the clock isn't moving), and there is a theory that the timeline is so messed up that all of history is happening at the same time, thus getting churchill, mamoths and the roman empire all at the same time.
2. i think that kovarian is a version of river song, where she never met the doctor, and with mixed timelines.... well shit happens!
3. i think that the silents may be timelords that in order to escape did an experiment to somehow remain unnoticed, but somehow went wrong and they are mutated. everybody forgetting that they even saw you is a good way to escape from anything!
4. i think that a lot of things happened this season that we haven't seen because the characters don't remember it. i think that the doctor has a plan that he put in motion. i think that the eye-patches that everybody is wearing contains an image of the silent so they don't forget them, but probably when you take them off you forget everything that you did while wearing them. i think that the doctor enacted a plan and the forgot about it on purpose.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 30, 2011)

Soulme said:


> some spoilers and theories:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



That's completely fucking stupid, it's probably what's happening.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2011)

> That's completely fucking stupid, it's probably what's happening.



Not really. Troll harder.


----------



## Kanali (Sep 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I would say quite a lot. If a maniac like Master ran away, I'd imagine the more pacifistic of the lot would go hide aswell.



I'd imagine that they'd be willing to sacrifice themselves to save their species and the rest of the universe from the Daleks. The Master on the other hand only cares about himself so running away would be the logical choice for him. Besides the Doctor said that the war changed the Time Lords so it would be logical to assume that by that point they weren't pacifists anymore.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 30, 2011)

emROARS said:


> *No it wasn't his mother. Lol.
> *
> He has a wife, children and grandchildren. One of them being Susan who's still on earth since she was just a gallifreyan.



She's not said to be in the episode but the Tardis wiki says the original notes for the episode have her listed as being the Doctors mother, granted that's not proof but she could be. Then again she could just be friend which is still a valid maybe I should avoid killing them target. 


Also Susan's the real pickle with the Doctor's I'm so alone thing, he knows when and where she is he could visit if he's lonely, for god's sake he visited Craig.



masamune1 said:


> I think that when the Doctor found out what Rassilon was planning, he only had what the Time Council called "the Moment" to change it, so from context I'm guessing destroying both sides was the only option he had.



Apparently the moment is actually a modified De-mat Gun.

_______

Also interesting point that's rarely discussed, the 8th Doctor died alone. What/who killed him?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 30, 2011)

> The Moment was the device that the Doctor used to facilitate the end of the Last Great Time War. (DW: The End of Time)
> 
> The Eighth Doctor created the Moment from a modified De-mat Gun during the War. The Doctor used the Moment to end the war, time-locking it in the process. When the Doctor used the Moment, he destroyed Gallifrey, the Cruciform, the invading Dalek forces, the Time Lords, and all the horrific entities created during the Time War. (IDW: The Forgotten, Don't Step on the Grass)
> 
> The Ninth Doctor once stated that all the combatants of the Time War had burned and been "wiped out in one second".


The Moment. I wanna see it.

//HbS


----------



## Sharingonsandninja (Sep 30, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also Susan's the real pickle with the Doctor's I'm so alone thing, he knows when and where she is he could visit if he's lonely, for god's sake he visited Craig.
> 
> _______
> 
> Also interesting point that's rarely discussed, the 8th Doctor died alone. What/who killed him?



Well, there was an 8th doctor audio episode where he actually visited Susan again, I think she died in the time war though. The Doctor said all of his family was killed, so somehow I think she is gone... Sadly. As for the 8th doctor dying alone, I've no idea how he died, but it must have been in the time war, I think it may have been stopping the time lords, aka killing his species.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 1, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> The Moment. I wanna see it.
> 
> //HbS



Why? Because it would waste the already short number of episodes we have on trivial events that happened in the past? 

And the woman's not the Doctor's Mother, RTD said that he left it open to interpretation and a lot of people think it was his mother or Romana, but there's not definite answer.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 1, 2011)

It's just interesting, such a big event yet so little is known about it.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 1, 2011)

The mystery is what probably makes it interesting.

*EDIT*: _Tick Tock goes the clock, he ran from Gallifrey; Tick Tock goes the clock, now the Doctor dies today._


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 1, 2011)

Bioness said:


> It's just interesting, such a big event yet so little is known about it.



And you want to ruin the mystery of it? I think its such a silly things that people seem to be unable to appreciate vague and mysterious things in shows and movies, they act like somehow knowing it all will make the things better. Its doubtful the writing staff, especially the pre-2010 writing staff could have lived up to any expectation you have and revisiting all of that without good reason now seems like a waste. It was bad enough that End of Time was so awkward and clunky plotwise...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't appreciate mystery in non-mystery events. We basicly know a lot about the Time War, we just didn't see it.

//HbS


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 1, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And you want to ruin the mystery of it? I think its such a silly things that people seem to be unable to appreciate vague and mysterious things in shows and movies, they act like somehow knowing it all will make the things better. Its doubtful the writing staff, especially the pre-2010 writing staff could have lived up to any expectation you have and revisiting all of that without good reason now seems like a waste. It was bad enough that End of Time was so awkward and clunky plotwise...



Yeah it's not about the quality of it, it's about just knowing. To me knowing is more important then the presentation of that knowledge.

I mean I've heard a good mystery last forever, and I'm always like FUCK THAT I don't care if I forget the answer I will have known the answer at one point in time and that's all that matters.

Plus my expectations aren't really anything much I just wanna see a war.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 1, 2011)

Just watched the prequel to the ep.

Man, that song is creepy.

It's a real shame that I'm going to be at a wedding so won't be able to watch it live but I definitely am going to watch it before going to sleep.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 1, 2011)

...All of time existing at one time including all that was but is no more or all that was but sealed away by the Doctor so everything is backwards or everything thats backwards is forwards...


----------



## Hawk (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Huntress (Oct 1, 2011)

rory  seriously, can he get anymore badass?


----------



## Felt (Oct 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Found that the way he survived was pretty predictable (it was given away early on in this episode).  Though overall I loved this ep.  Definitely lots of timey wimey stuff and probably needs another watch.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 1, 2011)

The finale was pretty epic, Doctor who? <3
Can't wait for the christmas special


----------



## River Song (Oct 1, 2011)

Mind Fuck Much


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 1, 2011)

The Field of Trenzelor
The Fall of the Eleventh


Foreshadowing when number 11 becomes 12?


----------



## Sin (Oct 1, 2011)

I love River. I really really do.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 1, 2011)

Matt smith is a really good Doctor, a little weirder than Tennant but in a good way, If he does leave, the 12th Doctor better be freakin amazing


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 1, 2011)

Tennant's a better doctor. But Smith has much better writers.

I'd say this en par with season 4 in quality.

The only weak episodes were the Flesh and Pirate ones.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 1, 2011)

By the way, I fucking loved the line of the Doctor as he walked up to the dying Dalek.

"Imagine you were dying and a long way from home and in terrible pain. And just when you think it couldn't get any worse, you looked up and see the face of the devil himself. Hello Dalek"


----------



## Sin (Oct 1, 2011)

Eccleston is the best doctor, but that's besides the point.

People are hating pretty hard on this ep. It wasn't bad.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 1, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoyed the episode.

Fuck the haters.

But his hair looks weird long when he lacks beard.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 1, 2011)

I would though would have loved to seen how it would have worked should River's plans have come into fruition.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 1, 2011)

So good


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 1, 2011)

Haters gonna hate, the ep was pretty cool 

I really want to know the Doctor's name though


----------



## Sin (Oct 1, 2011)

I was half hoping for a Tennant cameo when River said she was sending a distress signal to all of time and space.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 1, 2011)

The ending was badass when Dorium was shouting Doctor who, and the Doctor grins straight at the camera.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 1, 2011)

Ƶero said:


> Haters gonna hate, the ep was pretty cool
> 
> I really want to know the Doctor's name though


Whatever it is, it'll probably be a disappointment


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 1, 2011)

I didn't like the episode. Drawn out, everything was predictible. Liked the eye scene, waving like crazy and stuff.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Told ya it wasn't Flesh. And we also got to know where the TARDIS went.

They ruined Rory's moment of awesome 




//HbS


----------



## Hawk (Oct 1, 2011)

So good. So Good. SO GOOD. 

Epic finale was truly epic. Really loved all of it. The beginning, middle and end was fantastic. Seems like most were right about the question being "Doctor Who"  

And it definitely seems like the fall of the 11th foreshadows Matt Smith's departure/regeneration into the 12th doctor. 

It's going to be such a long time until the next season.  

At least there's the Christmas special to fill in some of the time.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 1, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> rory  seriously, can he get anymore badass?



Rory is _too_ badass. He even shows the Doctor up at times.


----------



## River Song (Oct 1, 2011)

"You, me handcuffs – must it always end this way?" said River at the end of Flesh and Stone. And guess what, in her timestream, this ending, with handcuffs, happened directly before that story.


----------



## Hawk (Oct 1, 2011)

River's such a naughty girl. Always cuffing the poor doctor.  


On another note, there was something about the "Doctor Who" chant at the end...at one point there was this accent that seemed more like his name. Maybe his name really is Doctor Who, but with more of an accent and gallifreyan spelling.


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 1, 2011)

This episode is getting lots of hate? Really?

"Hidden in plain sight" YOU MAGNIFICENT BASTARD MOFFAT. GODDAMN YOU.


----------



## Sin (Oct 1, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> This episode is getting lots of hate? Really?
> 
> "Hidden in plain sight" YOU MAGNIFICENT BASTARD MOFFAT. GODDAMN YOU.


Yep.

Mostly gripes with the whole "Oh it's a fake doctor after all!" thing as well as how obvious the "Doctor Who" thing was.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 1, 2011)

Sin said:


> I love River. I really really do.



The lack of river haters is disturbing


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 1, 2011)

Sin said:


> Yep.
> 
> Mostly gripes with the whole "Oh it's a fake doctor after all!" thing as well as how obvious the "Doctor Who" thing was.



Count me surprised: are people really fixated so much on twists that they miss great acting, nuanced characters, creative ideas and a story that took across a multitude of genres and settings?

But each to their own I guess.

Only big complaint I have is that the green screen of Lake Silencio looked really bad. Really, really bad.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Whatever it is, it'll probably be a disappointment



"John Smith"


----------



## Huntress (Oct 1, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Count me surprised: are people really fixated so much on twists that they miss great acting, nuanced characters, creative ideas and a story that took across a multitude of genres and settings?
> 
> But each to their own I guess.
> 
> *Only big complaint I have is that the green screen of Lake Silencio looked really bad. Really, really bad.*



well in a Confidential episode, they were showing how they actually did go and film there, though personally i thought it was a waste of budget cause it didnt really contribute much to the story and could have been done with a green screen or something.

did the episode actually explain who and what the silence are, other than being a religious order?


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 1, 2011)

The Flesh: The biggest strawman in all of history!

I really liked this episode but to me it just didn't seem like a finale, it felt more like an episode leading up to a finale.

You just don't mess with Rory Williams.

EDIT:
Just started watching Confidential and Arthur Carren talking with American accents


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay so Series 7 The Doctor's new companion is his wife Dr. Song ... Its like The 4th Doctor and Romana II all over again and in a good way.

So Series 7

The question(s) are:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Doctor WHO? ie Who is The Doctor
The Fall of the 11th... Does wiley ol 11 go all crazy before his 12th Regeneration




all this and more we will discover in 2012.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 1, 2011)

whooo

go 2012


----------



## Soranushi (Oct 1, 2011)

_Wow! I was quite pleased with this Seasons ending:33 and damn that final scene was "simply" Fantastic~ 

But I won't be able to rest easy unless I find myself a time machine and travel to the field of trenzelor...


*runs away*_​


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2011)

Maybe just maybe the ep would have worked better with an 2 parter, with the first ep ending with the Doctor's death rather than showing it in the first episode. But regardless I loved this ep, it was gloriously wacky and loony, in perfect Who fashion. Yes some of it was predictable but really with so many discussion boards, some people are bound to get it right.

Overall S6 was great but to me it's lacking a final Who villain, and we just finished the 2nd series of Moff's run. So the Silence are the main villains but they don't seem like it, we know nothing about them and why did they try to blow up the Tardis. And who the fuck was the guy saying "Silence will Fall"? And it seems strange that the Doctor's name is so important that it must be destroyed, abit odd on the whole. Kinda mad we still don't have all the answers yet.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 1, 2011)

Anyone else watched the Anime Steins;Gate?

It's also about time travel and the ending is similar to S6 where the main character has to fake a fixed spot in time so that he can get round it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Maybe just maybe the ep would have worked better with an 2 parter, with the first ep ending with the Doctor's death rather than showing it in the first episode. But regardless I loved this ep, it was gloriously wacky and loony, in perfect Who fashion. Yes some of it was predictable but really with so many discussion boards, some people are bound to get it right.
> 
> Overall S6 was great but to me it's lacking a final Who villain, and we just finished the 2nd series of Moff's run. So the Silence are the main villains but they don't seem like it, we know nothing about them and why did they try to blow up the Tardis. And who the fuck was the guy saying "Silence will Fall"? And it seems strange that the Doctor's name is so important that it must be destroyed, abit odd on the whole. Kinda mad we still don't have all the answers yet.



You did get answers a Galactic Sea of em that were only equaled by an equel amount of Questions


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 1, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> If the question is "Doctor who?" Imma kick some ass.



Time to kick some ass.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Not really. Troll harder.



You were saying?

I mean the episode was decent, even if The Doctor using the mini people was predictable, but the whole idea of all of time happening at the same time both happened and was stupid.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well Fall of the 11th, I interpreted as foreshadowing his regeneration.

And the question being "Doctor who?"


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 2, 2011)

Superb ep.

Even if I ruined it for myself & saw it coming about a month ago:


*Spoiler*: __ 





1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I guess this presents us with a 3rd option in addition to his flesh clone.
> 
> *The Dr that died could have been a shape shifting mini robo godzilla thing*






.


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 2, 2011)

Rob said:


> You were saying?
> 
> I mean the episode was decent, even if The Doctor using the mini people was predictable, but the whole idea of all of time happening at the same time both happened and was stupid.


How is it stupid?

I kind of liked that concept.  However it does raise some weird questions, such as why that never happened before with fixed points.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 2, 2011)

^ that's what bothers me as well, I'm all about consistency, why does every episode it seems cause the destruction of the multiverse...

And it was fixed that he was suppose to die, he still didn't die so that should of still caused something.

And if it was the robot then why the hell would that much shit happen over killing a machine?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 2, 2011)

Btw, the re-revelation to Rory of River=Melody and he's pretty much just "Kay, lol", Oh Rory, never stop being epic.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 2, 2011)

The last time someone "broke" a fixed point in time, the Reapers appeared to sterilize the "time wound" and started eating every sentient being. And this time suddenly history happens all at once? The hell?

//HbS


----------



## emROARS (Oct 2, 2011)

Bioness said:


> ^ that's what bothers me as well, I'm all about consistency, why does every episode it seems cause the destruction of the multiverse...
> 
> And it was fixed that he was suppose to die, he still didn't die so that should of still caused something.
> 
> And if it was the robot then why the hell would that much shit happen over killing a machine?



That irritates me as well. Can't we just have some normal episodes now? I think that's why the god complex and the doctors wife are my favourite of the series tbh.




Hunted by sister said:


> The last time someone "broke" a fixed point in time, the Reapers appeared to sterilize the "time wound" and started eating every sentient being. And this time suddenly history happens all at once? The hell?
> 
> //HbS



Agreed. Moffet is completely forgetting past canon in favour of his plot idea.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 2, 2011)

No not really the chaos across the episode is because of the Fixed Point... The Doctor knew that 4.22.11 was the day he died and so he did in a way as Silence did fall on the Doctor or rather The Faux Doctor. So for what The Doctor needed to do 2 things needed to happen Madame Kavarien needed to die and he needed to die or at least the appearance of Death so that The Silents will buy it. And as far as history goes that Fixed point has happened and to the record of
History The Doctor did die which is why any stories that happen now are going to be intriging as how does a man who is dead travel in time with a person who was imprisoned for killing him and not get called on it...


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Oct 2, 2011)

I thought the Series 6 finale ("The Wedding of River Song") could have been better than it was. It didn't feel like a finale for me. There's so many questions left unsolved like who was that girl that came from the Gamma Forest, what is the Doctor's fear, etc.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 2, 2011)

So I just watched Season 6 over the last week. I am not sure how I feel about it yet gonna let it process. Kinda bummed the solution was so simple. Oh and River Song has become an intolerable character in every single way.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 2, 2011)

Were  the events that happened in ep 1 different to the events that happened in ep 13?

In the first ep when the Dr was 'killed' he started to regenerate but as we now know the Dr in ep 13 was not really the Dr but a robot and obviously there wouldn't have been a regeneration.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 2, 2011)

It probably could mimic regeneration. Shiny lights.

//HbS


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 2, 2011)

Debilitating Agony or Death.

Rory takes it like a man.

Too bad Moff had to make Amy take his moment.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2011)

Maybe it was the Silence fucking time up to force the Doctor to choose death. That's what I thought anyway.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 2, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Debilitating Agony or Death.
> 
> Rory takes it like a man.
> 
> Too bad Moff had to make Amy take his moment.



I actually kinda liked it. The whole "She will never return for you..." thing, then she did!


----------



## Huntress (Oct 2, 2011)

In the library episode, remember before river died, she whispered something to the doctor, and he trusted her after that?
well, was it that she whispered that she was actually a river robot and therefore didnt die in the library? 
or will the doctor whisper something else to her before they part ways?


----------



## River Song (Oct 2, 2011)

Taleran said:


> So I just watched Season 6 over the last week. I am not sure how I feel about it yet gonna let it process. Kinda bummed the solution was so simple.* Oh and River Song has become an intolerable character in every single way.*


----------



## illmatic (Oct 2, 2011)

They were married by bowtie :d'awwwwww


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 2, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> In the library episode, remember before river died, she whispered something to the doctor, and he trusted her after that?
> well, was it that she whispered that she was actually a river robot and therefore didnt die in the library?
> or will the doctor whisper something else to her before they part ways?


No, real River died there. The Doctor saved her mind, and robot assassins don't have minds, do they?

She must've whispered something personal, intimate.

Okay, so atleast we know the next season is the last of River, finally. 

//HbS


----------



## illmatic (Oct 2, 2011)

_She said that you were a Mister Hottie-ness, and that she would like to go out with you for texting and scones_ ~ The Doctor


----------



## Velocity (Oct 2, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> In the library episode, remember before river died, she whispered something to the doctor, and he trusted her after that?
> well, was it that she whispered that she was actually a river robot and therefore didnt die in the library?
> or will the doctor whisper something else to her before they part ways?



If the next season is all about the Doctor's name, you can bet he'll tell her it before he regenerates into his twelfth incarnation. Assuming he actually dies at the end of Season 7, I mean.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 2, 2011)

_I had to die, I didn’t have to die alone.

Amy and Rory. The last centurion, and the girl who waited.
However dark it got I’d turn around and there they’d be.

If it’s time to go, remember what you’re leaving. Remember the best.

My friends have always been the best of me._

~ The Doctor


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 2, 2011)

Who did the Doctor call quarter into the episode? Someone died, the nurse said so. Who was it?

//HbS


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 2, 2011)

I do wonder what stealth mode Doctor will be like.

I'd imagine there'll be much more John Smithyness


----------



## illmatic (Oct 2, 2011)

If River was telling the truth "This is where is all starts..."


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 2, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Who did the Doctor call quarter into the episode? Someone died, the nurse said so. Who was it?
> 
> //HbS



The Brig. Founder of UNIT.

He was a recurring character with 2nd and 3rd doc. And occasionally showed up later.

His actor died earlier this year so that was a bit of a tribute.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyway, what remains with River's story is:

>Going from Doctor to Professor
>Doctor getting a new Sonic
>Him actually telling her his real name.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 2, 2011)

_It’s all still waiting for you. The Fields Of Trenzilor, the Fall Of The Eleventh, and the question. The first question. The question that must never be answered. Hidden in plain sight. The question you’ve been running from all your life._ ~Dorium Maldovar


----------



## Eternity (Oct 2, 2011)

illmatic said:


> _It?s all still waiting for you. The Fields Of Trenzilor, the Fall Of The Eleventh, and the question. The first question. The question that must never be answered. Hidden in plain sight. The question you?ve been running from all your life._ ~Dorium Maldovar


_Doctor Who..  Doctor Who?  DOCTOR WHO?? _


----------



## emROARS (Oct 2, 2011)

Well that season was fucking annoying. 

I think my only favourite episode was The Doctor's Wife.

*sigh*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 2, 2011)

Hmmm how about fuck you?

In terms of season rankings I'd put in order of Best to Worst:

4 and 6 (tie)
2
5
1
3

(though two is diregarding crap episodes like Idiot's Lantern, Fear Her and Love and Monsters)


----------



## illmatic (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## emROARS (Oct 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hmmm how about fuck you?
> 
> In terms of season rankings I'd put in order of Best to Worst:
> 
> ...



Meh, 5 was ok but tbh I liked 4. mainly because Donna didn't really fancy the doctor unlike every other companion. 

Never mind all the things dad told me about some of the actors when they were filming at his work place. 

I'm just not complete obsessed with new who. *shrug*

So sue me


----------



## Velocity (Oct 2, 2011)

Lawyer Who, the awesome new spin off from Russell T. Davies coming to a TARDIS near you in 2012!!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2011)

Season 6 and 4 probably equal to me aswell. Imo Moffat needs to write for a big Who villain already.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Overall S6 was great but to me it's lacking a final Who villain, and we just finished the 2nd series of Moff's run. *So the Silence are the main villains but they don't seem like it, we know nothing about them and why did they try to blow up the Tardis.* And who the fuck was the guy saying "Silence will Fall"? And it seems strange that the Doctor's name is so important that it must be destroyed, abit odd on the whole. Kinda mad we still don't have all the answers yet.



They didn't.

I never really bought that they did- that was just people jumping to conclusions. This episode flat out says that they wanted the Doctor dead so that Silence will _not_ fall, and I'm guessing that blowing up the TARDIS and destroying all of reality kind of conflicts with that. Someone else is trying to bring that about.

I still say he sounded like Davros.  



Hunted by sister said:


> The last time someone "broke" a fixed point in time, the Reapers appeared to sterilize the "time wound" and started eating every sentient being. And this time suddenly history happens all at once? The hell?
> 
> //HbS



No, the last time that happened was _Waters on Mars_ and someone shot themselves. 

Though really, the whole idea of "fixed points" and "not changing time" has never been consistent throughout the show. Every time the Doctor thwarts a non-time travelling alien, for instance, just off the top of my head.

*EDIT:* And I'm hoping that "Doctor Who?" refers to the Cartmel Master Plan, but thats just me.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Oct 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> But his hair looks weird long when he lacks beard.



I thought so too.



Sunuvmann said:


> I would though would have loved to seen how it would have worked should River's plans have come into fruition.



You mean the thing with the distress call?  Yeah, I was thinking it would be epic if a lot of people/entities the Doctor had helped all showed up to figure out a solution.  



Aji Tae said:


> Rory is _too_ badass. He even shows the Doctor up at times.



If I ever win the title/poll for the BD convo thread, I'm going to make the title, "Rory Williams is the new Chuck Norris".  Yeah, he was so awesome.  "But it could activate at any second!"  "It already has."

Overall, I liked the episode.  I liked how the Doctor evaded death via that robot-thing.  Everyone had been speculating that it would be the Flesh Doctor that died (and there were even hints dropped in that direction, with the Doctor repeating the phrase "in the flesh" a couple of times over the course of the season), so it was nice to see them _not_ having it be the obvious possibility.

I'm wondering _why_ horrible things will happen if the question "Doctor Who?" is answered, though.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 2, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> They didn't.
> 
> I never really bought that they did- that was just people jumping to conclusions. This episode flat out says that they wanted the Doctor dead so that Silence will _not_ fall, and I'm guessing that blowing up the TARDIS and destroying all of reality kind of conflicts with that. Someone else is trying to bring that about.



... Take a guess as to WHO wanted to destroy all of creation the seeds of that individual or group are there just on the tip of your minds eye...

Don't blink or you'll miss em They was in series 3, & 4 and thats all I'll say


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ... Take a guess as to WHO wanted to destroy all of creation the seeds of that individual or group are there just on the tip of your minds eye...
> 
> Don't blink or you'll miss em They was in series 3, & 4 and thats all I'll say



....

The Daleks?

Time Lords? The Master? The *Doctor?*


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 2, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> No, the last time that happened was _Waters on Mars_ and someone shot themselves.


Nah, it wasn't. The Doctor tried, but that woman shot herself preventing it. 


masamune1 said:


> Though really, the whole idea of "fixed points" and "not changing time" has never been consistent throughout the show. Every time the Doctor thwarts a non-time travelling alien, for instance, just off the top of my head.


Every time it was him either unable to reach the TARDIS or preferring to do things the fun way.

//HbS


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Nah, it wasn't. The Doctor tried, but that woman shot herself preventing it.



No, 'cause in that case River choosing not to shoot or the Doctor not being the Doctor should have worked the same way. But it didn't. Everyone dying onMars should have been the same as the Doctor dying in Utah, but it wasn't.



> Every time it was him either unable to reach the TARDIS or preferring to do things the fun way.
> 
> //HbS



?

I don't understand.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 2, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> No, 'cause in that case River choosing not to shoot or the Doctor not being the Doctor should have worked the same way. But it didn't. Everyone dying onMars should have been the same as the Doctor dying in Utah, but it wasn't.


No. This time, fixed point in time was "Doctor shot at Lake Silencio, Utah". And so, the Doctor was shot. When River prevented it, time broke.

First example, Rose's dad wasn't hit by a car, Reapers came and the universe was wounded until Dad threw himself under the car.

As for Mars, the fixed points were "base destroyed" and "leader dying that day". The base blew up alright, but there was time to meet the other requirement, and the woman killed herself to do so. Time was never wounded that time.


masamune1 said:


> ?
> 
> I don't understand.


He either couldn't reach the TARDIS, or he didn't want to do things the easy way. Doctor was always the "deal with it as it is" kind of person.

//HbS


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> No. This time, fixed point in time was "Doctor shot at Lake Silencio, Utah". And so, the Doctor was shot. When River prevented it, time broke.
> 
> First example, Rose's dad wasn't hit by a car, Reapers came and the universe was wounded until Dad threw himself under the car.
> 
> As for Mars, the fixed points were "base destroyed" and "leader dying that day". The base blew up alright, but there was time to meet the other requirement, and the woman killed herself to do so. Time was never wounded that time.



No, because that means Time is a slave to the English language. 

The fixed point was that everyone on that base died and that inspired the descendants of the leader to explore the universe. That changed to being inspired by her suicide (and according to the Ood, there _were_ reprecussions, or the real danger of such). Fixed points in Time are determined by their effects- though, this particular episode was actually about _creating_ such a point, to prevent the occurance of another.

But the Doctor still change it, and even if he didn't, he _thought_ he did and evidently didn't think there would be any massive catastrophe, so it still counts. This one was probably different because, well, he's the Doctor.

Also, _Father's Day_ wasn't a Fixed Point- it was a time paradox, caused as much by the presence of two sets of Doctor and Rose as by Rose saving her dad. Fixed points hadn't been created for the show yet, and that doesn't seem to fit the bill as they are always big, important historical events. 



> He either couldn't reach the TARDIS, or he didn't want to do things the easy way. Doctor was always the "deal with it as it is" kind of person.
> 
> //HbS



I mean, I don't know what that has to do with my point.

Namely, that the Doctor changes Time all the....Time. I don't know what your point is.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Oct 2, 2011)

illmatic said:


>


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2011)

> I never really bought that they did- that was just people jumping to conclusions. This episode flat out says that they wanted the Doctor dead so that Silence will not fall, and I'm guessing that blowing up the TARDIS and destroying all of reality kind of conflicts with that. Someone else is trying to bring that about.



My theory is they blew up the Tardis (maybe through River) and the Big Bang was an attempt by the Silence or whoever it is to wipe the Doctor from time itself. Remember the cracks would close once the Doctor was on the otherside, noone would even remember him and the so called secret would stay safe. Shame they didn't expect Amy to remember him back, thus then trying to use her to destroy the Doctor.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 3, 2011)

"_Why is his name such a big deal, enough to cause some kind of catastrophe that would necessitate his death?_"

This has had me thinking eventually we will find out The Doctor was and is not just some "madman with a box" but possibly turn out to be or have been more important then he lets on.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah his name shouldn't be that important and he knows his name but has it protected in his mind.


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 3, 2011)

This does raise a good point how can his name be so dangerous?

After all the timelords presumably knew it....or at least the matrix did.  I didn't see the universe catastrophically end then because of it and I doubt they'd keep such a dangerous person alive for very long.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 3, 2011)

The Doctor's Name is the password for something. Something really terrible and/or powerful.

Maybe it's the password for the moment and/or whatever keeps the timelock in place, or maybe he beat something really powerful off screen then locked it up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2011)

I think the question thing was the worst part of the episode and a pretty shitty reveal. I was expecting something really profound and important but they're making it more about the Doctor than it should be really. He was always kind of meant to be a traveler and it seems odd that they're making him the central point of the universe more and more.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 3, 2011)

And that's while SM keeps lecturing us about the Doctor being too grand and too important, mind.

This season is a total mess.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah, at first the Doctor was just another Time Lord who travelled alot, right? I liked when he became famous, and a nightmare for monsters, but now he's a freakin' center of the Universes and timelines. Why the fuck?

"I got too big, too noisy" -> first question? DOCTOR WHO?

//HbS


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 3, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> And that's while SM keeps lecturing us about the Doctor being too grand and too important, mind.
> 
> This season is a total mess.



Whilst this series has had strong deconstructive elements, the finale seemed to look to be a reconstruction. It seems like a very nice way to round off the way his celebrity has attracted so much trouble, and River's comment about people responding to her beacon from all over the universe was a direct inversion of The Pandorica Opens.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> And that's while SM keeps lecturing us about the Doctor being too grand and too important, mind.
> 
> This season is a total mess.



This season has probably been overall the best, despite that one gripe I had. The story was actually emotional and there was much better acting and production value. I doubt you could call something a mess because of that one small detail.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 3, 2011)

But who is Jim the fish?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 3, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> But who is Jim the fish?



Good point. Hopefully they will do that episode next season


----------



## Starstalker (Oct 3, 2011)

Just one though about the question.

People tend to believe that it is ''Doctor who?'', but how about ''Doctor, who?''


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 3, 2011)

Jim the Fish the Fish destined to kill the doctor.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 3, 2011)

From the Doctors point of view (which is the one we follow) Jim the Fish has already happened so why would we see it now?


----------



## emROARS (Oct 3, 2011)

illmatic said:


> "_Why is his name such a big deal, enough to cause some kind of catastrophe that would necessitate his death?_"
> 
> This has had me thinking eventually we will find out The Doctor was and is not just some "madman with a box" but possibly turn out to be or have been more important then he lets on.



if you read the mythology of the series you know that he is _very_ important, as much as Rassilon and Omega.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 3, 2011)

The passcode for The Time Lock is his true name so for the lock to be fully broken The question must be answered 1st.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 3, 2011)

I doubt that's how to get rid of the Time Lock, but The Doctor has always been adamant  about his name, in fact several time lords are.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Good point. Hopefully they will do that episode next season



Hopefully they never do that episode. It's pretty true what they say, some things are better left not shown. There's no reason they should go back and show ever minor character mentioned and part of the fun of it is that they don't. It makes things seem more like more time has passed and it also leaves some mystery in it.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> My theory is they blew up the Tardis (maybe through River) and the Big Bang was an attempt by the Silence or whoever it is to wipe the Doctor from time itself. Remember the cracks would close once the Doctor was on the otherside, noone would even remember him and the so called secret would stay safe. Shame they didn't expect Amy to remember him back, thus then trying to use her to destroy the Doctor.



No, the Doctor is only enough to seal _one_ crack. He specifically says he's about as complex as all those Weeping Angels combined and those Weeping Angel's were what it took to close that single crack. He's not enough to seal every crack in the universe. Not to mention if they want to prevent the end of the universe, you'd think the Silence would come up with a _slightly_ better plan than bringing _about_ the end of the universe. Especially since not only did throwing himself into a crack not cross the Doctor's mind, there didn't seem to _be_ any cracks to throw himself into at that point in time, save the ones totally out of reach in space (that were a million times bigger than the one in _Time of Angels)._


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 3, 2011)

emROARS said:


> if you read the mythology of the series you know that he is _very_ important, as much as Rassilon and Omega.



The problem there is trying to figure what and how much is canon. Dr Who can be a bit wobbly on such matters.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Well, it never ended up being _properly_ canon because the series was cancelled, but the groundwork is there. At the very least, they can make it so if they wanted it to.


----------



## Sin (Oct 3, 2011)

I do hope that the Doctor's name is the password to the timelock. It's one of the only things that would be actually important enough to matter that much.


----------



## emROARS (Oct 3, 2011)

Sin said:


> I do hope that the Doctor's name is the password to the timelock. It's one of the only things that would be actually important enough to matter that much.



that's actually a good idea since he's the one that put it in place.

No one knows it but him and river so yeah.


----------



## Sin (Oct 3, 2011)

emROARS said:


> that's actually a good idea since he's the one that put it in place.
> 
> No one knows it but him and river so yeah.


Right, the only other people that would know it are stuck inside the timelock, so killing him (before he tells River) would actually prevent it from ever getting open.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 3, 2011)

It could still be opened.

You have to remember it was called the "Time War" everyone in there has total time fuckery as a weapon, it gets opens they are coming out.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2011)

> No, the Doctor is only enough to seal one crack. He specifically says he's about as complex as all those Weeping Angels combined and those Weeping Angel's were what it took to close that single crack. He's not enough to seal every crack in the universe. Not to mention if they want to prevent the end of the universe, you'd think the Silence would come up with a slightly better plan than bringing about the end of the universe. Especially since not only did throwing himself into a crack not cross the Doctor's mind, there didn't seem to be any cracks to throw himself into at that point in time, save the ones totally out of reach in space (that were a million times bigger than the one in Time of Angels).



Not if the Silence realised that it was enough that he had the Pandorica to bring back the Universe but wipe him out as a result.

I like the Password idea but I doubt it has anything to do with Time Lock. And yeah CTK I agree the oldest Question being "Doctor Who" was not only cheesy but so self important I gagged alittle.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 3, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This season has probably been overall the best, despite that one gripe I had. The story was actually emotional and there was much better acting and production value. I doubt you could call something a mess because of that one small detail.



Emotional?  I don't know about that one.  There's pretty much zero emotional continuity, and its emotional integrity is all over the place.  

There's River remaining totally flat despite being featured pretty heavily throughout two whole seasons.

Then there's the ROI that's cheap and lazy and mostly uninteresting.

I can go on.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Not if the Silence realised that it was enough that he had the Pandorica to bring back the Universe but wipe him out as a result.



What? The Pandorica had nothing to do with how the universe was brought back, except that it kept Amy safe to do so. Unless you mean that they knew Amy would bring it back, but then they should have anticipated that she could bring the Doctor back too. And that is pretty much the ultimate example of overkill and the biggest and stupidiest risk they could have taken, especially given that their goal was to _stop that from happening._

Plus like I said, throwing the Doctor into a crack would have made no difference. Well, I suppose erasing the Doctor from existence would mean that the TARDIS wouldn't be there to explode in the first place, but time by that point was so messed up that probably would have meant nothing; plus, given how many times the Doctor had _saved_ the universe, this probably would have killed everything anyway. 

No, I think its much more probable that they had nothing to do with it, and someone else was behind the explosion.


----------



## Sin (Oct 3, 2011)

Let's lighten the mood.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2011)

Well i'm glad it ended up not being just a flesh clone of the doctor.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2011)

> The Pandorica had nothing to do with how the universe was brought back



It was the light from the Pandorica that was used to create the Big Bang and bring back the Universe. 

The crack in the Tardis clearly says Silence will Fall, it's hard not to link it with the Silence, and with their aim to silence the Doctor it could make sense. Yes it's all maybe a little elaborate but so was the River option.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 3, 2011)

My God...._Stormageddon!_ He's next! 

Save him! Save the Dark Lord!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 3, 2011)

Sin said:


> Let's lighten the mood.


AHAHAHAHA


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It was the light from the Pandorica that was used to create the Big Bang and bring back the Universe.



Which would have been irrelevant if the Doctor was trapped inside of it and Amy had been erased from existence, or never knew how to save it. My bad, but its still a pretty big hole in their plan.

The crack in the Tardis clearly says Silence will Fall, it's hard not to link it with the Silence, and with their aim to silence the Doctor it could make sense. Yes it's all maybe a little elaborate but so was the River option.[/QUOTE]

It is linked with the Silence- they tell us in this last episode. The call themselves The Silence because they want to prevent The Silence. 

The River option was elaborate but this would be so suicidally convoluted The Joker would balk at the insanity. The idea that someone actually _wants_ to bring about the Silence actually explains why they want the Doctor dead- its not just that they worry that he _might_ answer The Question, they know that somebody is actually trying to _make_ him answer the Question. Hence the pressing need to see him dead.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 3, 2011)

Lol that makes twice that The Silence has stranded the Doctor in a doomed timeline.



			
				It's following a lot Homestuck's rule of timetravel said:
			
		

> The alpha timelines must be internally consistent, with all time travel being done in the form of stable time loops. When this rule is violated, a doomed timeline is created, splitting off from the main timeline. As the link between normal universes and the incipispheres they spawn are closely intertwined, doomed timelines often span both of them, such as in Davesprite's timeline, or one alternate future Aradia's timeline. This could imply that a doomed timeline could span any number of universes, or just that doomed timelines in any incipisphere affect its parent universe.
> 
> Doomed timelines cannot interact with universes outside of them. The doomed player may contribute to the alpha timeline in a constructive way for short while, but will soon die. Dave speculates that loopholes, such as prototyping or ascending to God tier in lieu of the alpha player, may extend the doomed player's life a little longer, but will not spare them from their ultimate fate. The timeline continues to exist, dooming anyone who remains in it. It is implied that these timelines, like the players that come from them, are destined to somehow be destroyed.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2011)

I like the idea someone is forcing the Doctor to answer the question but the fuck was with blowing up the Tardis then? 

So seems like everyones problem with Moffat revolves around River and her importance to the plot. Maybe it's time Moff decides to just sideline her abit, she's obviously really disliked in the fandom and it's not helping DW.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I like the idea someone is forcing the Doctor to answer the question but the fuck was with blowing up the Tardis then?



I think someone is trying to destroy the universe. Blowing up the TARDIS was Plan A; discovering the Doctor's name Plan B. And Plan B is destined to happen.



> So seems like everyone's problem with Moffat revolves around River and her importance to the plot. Maybe it's time Moff decides to just sideline her abit, she's obviously really disliked in the fandom and it's not helping DW.



I like River.

No my favourite character but she's alright.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2011)

People hate River because she isn't rose or *insert preferred doctor love interest here*.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 3, 2011)

I love River. And Rose.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> People hate River because she isn't rose or *insert preferred doctor love interest here*.



Or because she's around a lot, yet has little in the way of actual character development and exists mostly as a prop.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> Or because she's around a lot, yet has little in the way of actual character development and exists mostly as a prop.



Okay the first and last points I can understand, but the second?


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 3, 2011)

Well, beyond a couple of tics and catchphrases and an intense desire to kiss and/or kill the Doctor, she doesn't have much going for her.  And that wouldn't be a problem if she was only a minor character, but she isn't.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2011)

You can't say she hasn't had character development though.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 3, 2011)

So, um, what is it?  She seems totally flat to me.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 3, 2011)

*River Song narrates her ‘Doctor Who’ timeline*



> _Still confused about the tangled, time-crossed chronology of River Song and the Doctor on Doctor Who? Alex Kingston herself narrated the whole River timeline, in the final episode of the tie-in show Doctor Who Confidential after Saturday's season finale.
> 
> We track River's own POV on her timeline below — plus there's a four-minute Doctor Who skit, written by a group of schoolchildren. Geronimo!
> 
> Oh, and it should go without saying that there are spoilers here, for anybody who's not up-to-date on Doctor Who_


----------



## Shade (Oct 4, 2011)

Overall, despite a couple weaker episodes, probably the best season of the show period. Moffat seems to have this multi-episode serialized storytelling figured out pretty well, and I'm hoping we'll get to see more of it in his following seasons. Matt Smith has become fantastic in the role and in this whole series, and especially the finale, he displayed more range than many of the actors that have assumed the role. Here's to hoping he's here for at least two more series. 

Also, it seems like River's whole story's been laid out now, but I hope we get to see her again time to time. It would be a shame to build her up so much to be kick-ass and not use her. Amy's story has been told and told again now so I'm hoping for some new dynamic aboard the TARDIS next series. Speaking of which, we have to wait a full year for Series 7 now.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 4, 2011)

There's definitely more of River Song. The Doctor still haven't given her his screwdriver, which probably will happen just before The Fall of the Eleventh. He always gets a new screwdriver.

//HbS


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 4, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> So, um, what is it?  She seems totally flat to me.



Then you don't know what a flat character is. Even when I hated River she wasn't a flat character. 

I don't think any of Moffat's characters are flat.


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 4, 2011)

Whilst I disagree, criticising River as contrived or convoluted or grating does have an underlying logic. Flat, I just don't get.

I did a ranking of the 11 storylines we got this series, a worst to best.  and RAGE about how I put A over B but below C.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 4, 2011)

Care to elaborate, guys?

SM having her do whatever the story needs, totally out-of-nowhere a lot of the time, doesn't really count, I don't think.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 4, 2011)

I am with Ghst here guys, River Song is the text book definition of a Mary Sue and she gets incredibly tiresome the more she shows up. Which doesn't seem to be on course for slowing down.

Everything about her is much to convenient and she doesn't have to work for anything nor has she barely changed since she was first introduced.


Also I hope Moffat decides to switch up Companions at some point the illusion is fading.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 4, 2011)

I've really enjoyed River Song and I continue to do so even if I must admit that she lost some of her allure as we learned more about her. I feel like I've had enough of Amy and Rory though. They were amazing companions, probably some of the best ever in my opinion but it feels like their story has been told and I'd like to see somebody new. Especially after the Doctor's moving speech about how he's been selfish and ruined their lives, for him to change his mind and continue traveling with them feels weird.


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 4, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> Care to elaborate, guys?
> 
> SM having her do whatever the story needs, totally out-of-nowhere a lot of the time, doesn't really count, I don't think.



, and it contains some fairly basic stuff about what makes River Song an interesting and complex character. Really, it's not a strenuous analysis, but nonetheless shows that she is not flat.



Taleran said:


> I am with Ghst here guys, River Song is the text book definition of a Mary Sue and she gets incredibly tiresome the more she shows up. Which doesn't seem to be on course for slowing down.



And really, the term Mary Sue has been abused so much that it's kind of not got a meaning. Nowadays, people are happy enough to just toss it out to represent a character they don't like. If you want to criticise a character, evoking a concept without a coherently structured pattern of logic behind it renders the criticism rather meaningless. Define your terms.



> Everything about her is much to convenient and she doesn't have to work for anything nor has she barely changed since she was first introduced.



So when she goes from the woman who kills the Doctor to the woman who saves the Doctor in Let's Kill Hitler that doesn't count?

Or how the Doctor outright tells River he doesn't trust her in The Impossible Astronaut, and doesn't ask to speak to her in The Big Bang last series? That doesn't seem like a character who has just had everything delivered to her and doesn't have to work for anything.

In A Good Man Goes to War she proves that she does just have the Dr's best interests at heart when she does not show; in Let's Kill Hitler she has to sacrifice all of her regenerations in order to bring him back from the dead.

River's appearances are often different - there's a marked difference from early Let's Kill Hitler, to the far older and more sorrowful women in Silence in the Library. to the more bombastic women in The Time of Angels. It's not necessarily easy to spot because of the intrinsic complexities of her appearances, but there is most definitely development.

I'm not saying you should like her, since that's really not my place to say, but I don't think there's much evidence to suggest your assertions are correct.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 4, 2011)

You want me to define my terms?

Okay is 1978 old enough for you


> "Mary Sue stories—the adventures of the youngest and smartest ever person to graduate from the academy and ever get a commission at such a tender age. Usually characterized by unprecedented skill in everything from art to zoology, including karate and arm-wrestling. This character can also be found burrowing her way into the good graces/heart/mind of one of the Big Three [Kirk(Doctor), Spock(Amy), and McCoy(Rory)], if not all three at once. She saves the day by her wit and ability, and, if we are lucky, has the good grace to die at the end, being grieved by the entire ship."



Explain it well enough? I mean River even goes beyond that by also being slightly insane but its okay because it is the quirky kind of insane that everyone loves.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 4, 2011)

Taleran said:


> You want me to define my terms?
> 
> Okay is 1978 old enough for you
> 
> ...



Okay, but the problem with Mary Sue as a character type is that its dependent less on attributes and more on writing. River is well written, River has flaws. She's not trusted by everyone at first, Hell the Doctor didn't trust her and that's just a very basic definition. 

Realize that River hasn't been used like a cure all even though she could since she knows his future. Also realize that River seems to have been planned from early on to be Amy's daughter and the Doctor's Wife. She did know his name in Silence in the Library. 

The idea that you can take a character you don't like and coin her as a Mary Sue is a pretty easy escape for "I don't have an argument" types. And as the show has gone on River's gotten more vulnerable and less of a know it all because the Doctor knows more about her now. 

Also this can't be the end of the Silence, someone started those eye patches shocking everyone and they did the one on Madam Whatever's eye too, she tried to tell them they needed her. So there is someone bigger out there. 

On top of that, one of the things I pointed out earlier this season was solved. I asked where was the Doctor's TARDIS when he died on the beach...it was probably inside that robot thing with him.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 4, 2011)

It was the Silence themselves that activated those eyepatches. Hence her protests. _They_ are the "someone bigger out there", though they aren't finished (and, I'm fairly certain, were _not_ behind the TARDIS blowing up).


----------



## Taleran (Oct 4, 2011)

Planning a paper thin character doesn't make her more than paper thin. I mean when you add it all up.



> can fly tardis better than the doctor
> can kill everything in epic slo-mo ways
> is super intelligent
> time traveller
> ...



The only it doesn't really come out is that Alex Kingston is a great actress and can do wonders with crap.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 4, 2011)

Well a good half of that could be said about the Doctor himself.

Much of that just comes with being a Timelady.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 4, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> It was the Silence themselves that activated those eyepatches. Hence her protests. _They_ are the "someone bigger out there", though they aren't finished (and, I'm fairly certain, were _not_ behind the TARDIS blowing up).



Not sure how you came to that last conclusion. 

Of course I'm not liking most of the theories out there about the name being the pass code to the Time Lock, not even sure they have pass-codes. The only time we've ever seen a Time Lock was the ones in Pandorica Opens and at the end of Season 4 that I can remember. And there are others who know the Doctor's name out there, the Master would have known had he been free. 

I'm actually hoping that the name thing is completely unrelated to all of that and its something completely different. And I hope Moffat finally wrangles Jenny back into the show next season. I really don't think we need to answer these questions next season, the Bad Wolf thing too four years to resolve and that made it all the better. 

I will say this: what ultimately made me like last episode less than season 5's ender was his name being the question and lackluster that whole reveal went. 

I remember the tension from the scene at Amy's wedding where she brings the TARDIS and Doctor back...that was something just too wonderful writing wise and the scenes leading up to it with him going backward through time. I felt this just doesn't come close to this season's.

Sure its clever to try and use the show's title like that, but I think something much more universally profound could have been used OR the delivery could have been better. 

One of my biggest hopes for the future is that Gaiman also becomes a regular writing for the series or at least semi-regular. But with him writing his own show that might not happen...



Taleran said:


> Planning a paper thin character doesn't make her paper thin. I mean when you add it all up.
> 
> 
> 
> The only it doesn't really come out is that Alex Kingston is a great actress and can do wonders with crap.



She's a Timelady...you do realize the Doctor's not all that spectacular right? He almost failed out of school while it was stated that Romana was better than him at all her tests and the only thing he really had up on her was compassion. If anything River gives balance to the Doctor, the only reason I hated that at first was because we were led to believe she was human.

Also, if I make a list of any character just listing their good points like you did then it would look like a Mary Sue, you didn't as much point out the characters attitbutes as you did list things you thought would fit the mantra. 

Also you proved yourself wrong, for a character who's not well built...she sure has an extensive backstory that's explained and all explained with good reasons. Tortured past, in love with someone who didn't know her and so on...

And she can fight so well maybe because the Silence trained her?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 4, 2011)

She's pretty much a "Timelady Assassin"

*can fly tardis better than the doctor*
-Time lady
-And iirc Tardis herself downloaded how to...or thats how I interpreted it...
-Doctor flies it like that on purpose. More exciting that way as he said it. Also his control over it isn't always there.
*can kill everything in epic slo-mo ways*
-Time lady (Pretty much everything more advanced than humans)
-Assassin
*is super intelligent*
-Time lady
*time traveller*
-Time lady
*badass action girl but also studious archeologist*
-How does one study a time traveler? Archeology.
*marries the doctor*
-Well to be fair, her life has been intertwined with his from beginning to end
*blood relative to rory and amy*
-That's what happens when a man loves a woman
*tragic childhood backstory*
-More tragic to Amy than her, to be honest.
*brilliant at everything*
-Time lady
*can escape at will from maximum security prison*
-So can the doctor. So uh...Time Lady
*apparently able to seduce anyone despite her actual appearance and character*
-Uses drug lipstick
*plot revolves around her whenever she appears*
-All companions have a large story arc around them. They're just there for the down time as well.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 4, 2011)

Who better to know the Doctor than a Doctor eh'.

So 2 more Series of Doctor WHO for Doctor River Song then off to the library for her.... End of Line.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 4, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Also, if I make a list of any character just listing their good points like you did then it would look like a Mary Sue, you didn't as much point out the characters attitbutes as you did list things you thought would fit the mantra.



It isn't about the fact that I can list all those things, it is the fact that those things are the only things that exist in her character. She has nothing but good traits. Quirky perfect unique snowflakes.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Also you proved yourself wrong, for a character who's not well built...she sure has an extensive backstory that's explained and all explained with good reasons. Tortured past, in love with someone who didn't know her and so on...And she can fight so well maybe because the Silence trained her?



I don't see how any of this "proves me wrong", having an extensive backstory doesn't mean anything if it doesn't add anything to the character, having a tragic past doesn't mean anything if the show glosses right over it and doesn't show any ill effects from it. Sure she tries to kill the Doctor but it is played for laughs, sure she is taken from her parents but they barely show the two of them dealing with it.

Her name should just be River Moffat and get it over with.



Sunuvmann said:


> She's pretty much a "Timelady Assassin"
> 
> *can fly tardis better than the doctor*
> -Time lady
> ...



None of this justifies her terrible character you are just writing off things with terrible made up phrases....stop that


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 4, 2011)

I dislike River too. She's... boring. Oh hai, I'm a brilliant know-it-all, teeheee 

//HbS


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 4, 2011)

Taleran said:


> You want me to define my terms?
> 
> Okay is 1978 old enough for you



Erm, yes? I don't see what age has to do with anything.



> "Mary Sue stories?the adventures of the youngest and smartest ever person to graduate from the academy and ever get a commission at such a tender age. Usually characterized by unprecedented skill in everything from art to zoology, including karate and arm-wrestling. This character can also be found burrowing her way into the good graces/heart/mind of one of the Big Three [Kirk(Doctor), Spock(Amy), and McCoy(Rory)], if not all three at once. She saves the day by her wit and ability, and, if we are lucky, has the good grace to die at the end, being grieved by the entire ship."



By this definition all of the characters are massive Mary Sues, especially the Doctor. Are we to assume you dislike The Doctor, Rory and Amy to the same extent? If this is your grounding for complaints, then there's nothing here that makes River worse than the Doctor, or even Rory or Amy.



> can fly tardis better than the doctor
> can kill everything in epic slo-mo ways
> is super intelligent
> time traveller
> ...



1 - Running gag. I mean, really, it's heavily implied in The Impossible Astronaut that he just plays it up for her benefit. It's a flirty little play act and a joke.

2 - Whilst she is the most competent fighter of the group - well her or Rory - I hardly think one slow motion scene is a big deal. At the moment, she's done this as often as Amy has.

3 - She's a very bright woman, yet still far less so than the Doctor.

4 - As are Rory, Amy and the Doctor?

8 - Not really - there's been no angsting over her background from her, at all. Some from Amy, mayhaps, but none from River.

9 - This is a just silly claim, vacuous hyperbole.

12 - Let's look at this claim:

Silence in the Library - plot revolved around the Doctor, but Donna more in the second part

Time of Angels - Is about Amy turning to stone then going "blind", and River and the Dr's relationship does come into focus.

Pandorica Opens - She's present, but it's about her for maybe two scenes.

The Impossible Astronaut - It's about Amy, really, and the Dr's death. Rory does gets a bit more in the spotlight too.

A Good Man Goes to War - It's about The Doctor's arrogance and Amy's baby. In an odd way it is about River, but she's very much subordinate to Amy and the Doctor.

Let's Kill Hitler - This one is definitely about River, and her relationship with The Doctor.

The Wedding of River Song - This is about River and The Doctor equally.

So that's maybe three episodes that revolve around her, and that's being generous. Three out of seven stories. Even then, pretty much every story she's the centre of focus of has the Doctor just as much in the focus, maybe with Let's Kill Hitler as the exception.



Taleran said:


> It isn't about the fact that I can list all those things, it is the fact that those things are the only things that exist in her character. She has nothing but good traits. Quirky perfect unique snowflakes.



How about being untrustworthy, shameless, manipulative and actually pretty violent? Obsessive too, incredibly obsessive.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not sure how you came to that last conclusion.



1) Never claimed in-universe, or even by the writers if I recall. It seems based largely on the fact the arc-words for the last series were "Silence will Fall" and their name happened to be The Silence- obviously there is a link, but fans jumed to conclusions thinking the link was The Silence were behind it.

2) Different voice. Whoever blew up the TARDIS sounds kind of like Davros, not a Silent (granted, it could be an accomplice, but still).

3) Lack of tech. The best the Silence have are faulty pseudo-TARDIS's, and they had to manipulate humanity for 10,000 years before they got them to invent space travel. Seems like its a _little_ bit less than would be required to remote control the _actual_ TARDIS and cause it to self-destruct, given the Time Lords include people like the Master who can come up with space travel just using _food and with amnesia_.

4) Lack of motive. Their objective was never very clear to begin with; now that we know it, we know that destroying the universe is kind-of counter-productive given that said objective is _protecting_ the universe from the menace of the Doctor. You can come up with convoluted justifications about them trying to kill the Doctor _by_ blowing up the TARDIS, but thats an extremely risky gamble at best (meaning they saw that Amy would reboot it, but not that she would save the Doctor) or an absolutely stupid act at worst (meaning they didn't _know_ that blowing up the TARDIS would destroy the universe, which seems silly if they were smart enough to remote-control it in the first place).

It just seems to make more sense to me if someone _else_ is trying to destroy the universe, and _thats_ why they want to kill the Doctor because the Doctor revealing his name to this person is something that actually will destroy the universe. Plan A for this person was blow up the TARDIS; that failed, so Plan B is learn his name. Plan B, near as the Silence can tell, will _not_ fail, so kill him before it happens.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 4, 2011)

Taleran said:


> None of this justifies her terrible character you are just writing off things with terrible made up phrases....stop that


What made up phrase?

That's the term for a female Time Lord.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 4, 2011)

River is not a Time Lady. She's only a mix between human and a Time Lord. Her DNA is 66% human plus a bit of time.

//HbS


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Oct 4, 2011)

I thought the first half of Series 6 was good. But the second half wasn't that great to me. Well except for the "Let's Kill Hitler" episode which I thought was good. I hope in Series 7 River, Amy, & Rory's adventures with the Doctor come to an end. Anyway, guess who was voted as the greatest Doctor of all time:

The Greatest Doctor Of All Time


----------



## illmatic (Oct 4, 2011)

I sort of thought that Tom Baker who spent somewhere around 7yrs as The Doctor would win "Greatest Doctor" contests.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 4, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> River is not a Time Lady. She's only a mix between human and a Time Lord. Her DNA is 66% human plus a bit of time.
> 
> //HbS



IF that is true do you think she would of only had like 4 regenerations (1 left) or does the Time Lord DNA just dominate the human one.


----------



## Sin (Oct 4, 2011)

Silly River haters.

River for life


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 9, 2011)

Just this.



Want.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 10, 2011)

What-What-WHAT.

You do know that River is The Doctor's new companion and Amy and Rory are just guest appearance only starting in Series 7.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 10, 2011)

Didn't know the 9th was that popular. But it's well deserved, I like the 9th .


----------



## Bioness (Oct 10, 2011)

No one can replace David *Ten*nant!!!


----------



## Corran (Oct 10, 2011)

I love 10 so much pek


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 10, 2011)

God in Heaven. The TARDIS is now a tactical weapon


----------



## Platinum (Oct 12, 2011)

11, 9, 10 are my new who doctor preferences in order.

Comeatmebros.jpg .


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 12, 2011)

Now shocked that 10th is the most popular. Great actor, and my 2nd favorite Doctor.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 12, 2011)

What's everyone's favorite Doctors in order?



Mine would be 10,11,5,4,9,8,7,3,1,2,6


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 12, 2011)

Mine is more or less the same. But moving 3 up to midtier.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 12, 2011)

from what I've seen

11, 10, 4, 3, 2, 9 and 1


----------



## Kanali (Oct 13, 2011)

For me its 9, 11, 10, 3, 6, 4, 1, 2, 7, 5 (I've only seen like 1 episode each of the last four so I can't really judge them that well).


----------



## illmatic (Oct 13, 2011)

‘Doctor Who’ wins at TV Choice Awards

*Best Family Drama*
Karen Gillan won *Best Actress*


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2011)

About time too.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Oct 15, 2011)

Alright question, say I want to get someone to watch Doctor Who, lets assume they don't really watch sci-fi stuff, and like a lot of action. Which episode might be the best for them?

I keep thinking of ones but they are two parters.


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 15, 2011)

Blink? As a Doctor-lite it doesn't even require knowledge of the current main characters.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 15, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Blink? As a Doctor-lite it doesn't even require knowledge of the current main characters.



Yeah but since its so Doctor lite it doesn't really give you a good look at what the show's like.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 15, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Alright question, say I want to get someone to watch Doctor Who, lets assume they don't really watch sci-fi stuff, and like a lot of action. Which episode might be the best for them?
> 
> I keep thinking of ones but they are two parters.



I got my girlfriend  into doctor who after I bought her the whole Doctor who set for her birthday...We watched from the 9th doctor to the most recent one...I just love all episodes equally man.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2011)

@Bioness: Easy, watch Waters of Mars.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 15, 2011)

Water of Mars was actually my ideal choice.

Blink was a top one too but as stated before it is Doctor-lite and not really timey wimey.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 16, 2011)

not really timey wimey?

that's the episode where that phrase comes from :|

in fact the whole episode is Moffat fucking around with the concept of time


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 16, 2011)

More a fan of the 4th, 10th and 11th Doctor


----------



## Corran (Oct 16, 2011)

Had another dream featuring the Weeping Angels.... why does my brain hate me


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

Did you blink?


----------



## Corran (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes  **


----------



## illmatic (Oct 17, 2011)

Matt Smith won Best Sci Fi Actor at the 2011 Scream Awards


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2011)

Good to see some recognition for Smith.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 17, 2011)

Matt Smith gets a lot of love, you don't think so Cardboard?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 17, 2011)

This is my favorite review of Season 6 so far so spot on.



> When I was a kid, there was a famous TV magician called David Copperfield. He once famously made the Statue of Liberty disappear.
> 
> Unfortunately, that’s not the full performance, but the performance itself followed a standard set of rules. He said he was going to make the Statue of Liberty disappear and reappear. He said it wasn’t going to be a camera trick, and he did it in front of a live audience, and then he (or rather Jim Steinmeyer and Don Wayne, his illusion designers – with a few exceptions stage magicians often have little or nothing to do with the actual trick) made the statue disappear.
> 
> ...



Rest:


I am happy that Smith is as good as he is because he the reason I am watching now and only him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2011)

Taleran said:


> This is my favorite review of Season 6 so far so spot on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cry more. 

If you think that a review based on the word of one character we saw for two episodes makes that some kind of invaluable opinion I suggest you pull your head out of the dirt. 

Everyone knew the Doctor wasn't going to die on that beach. 

Everyone figured there'd be some kind of duplicate or trickery involved. 

And that line reinforces just how hard the Doctor wants to go underground if he is willing to let most think he's dead.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 17, 2011)

> Everyone knew the Doctor wasn't going to die on that beach.
> 
> Everyone figured there'd be some kind of duplicate or trickery involved.


Pretty much. We knew from the beginning there'd be some shenanigans by which he'd weasel out of it. The question was what.


The thing I like with the whole death faking thing is it permits them to complete the reboot.

All the previous seasons, he'd kinda had a fair amount of aura and reputation around him. By being 'killed', he has a much more clean slate.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 17, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cry more.
> 
> If you think that a review based on the word of one character we saw for two episodes makes that some kind of invaluable opinion I suggest you pull your head out of the dirt.



Man did you even read it? It wasn't just the lines on the beach it was the facts being thrown around by characters all season long, even the set up of the final episode supports it.




> Everyone knew the Doctor wasn't going to die on that beach.
> 
> Everyone figured there'd be some kind of duplicate or trickery involved.



Nowhere did anything I post or said not support those two things, the entire point of the thing I posted was that everyone knew that going in. The goal is not the outcome it is method it is delivered without completely disregarding what has been set up all season long.

It reminds me too much of other terrible mystery stories I have read that change the rules on the story in the final chapter and expect the audience to swallow it, cheap writing cheap plotting.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Pretty much. We knew from the beginning there'd be some shenanigans by which he'd weasel out of it. The question was what.
> 
> 
> The thing I like with the whole death faking thing is it permits them to complete the reboot.
> ...



Well unless he stops saving people or changes his alias, that reputation will always be there, I mean he travels in time people from the beginning to the end of the universe know who is he.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 18, 2011)

One more thing one of you could possibly shed some light on. (This is crazy nitpicky but that is what this show is all about.)

There is no way that Amy in the finale would believe the Doctor was dead after they right the timeline for the simple fact of Regeneration. In the opening episode the Doctor is shot, begins to regenerate and then is shot again mid glow, that robot ain't gonna be regenerating so how the hell is anyone including the Silence agent who is watching the event going to believe that it is really the Doctor?

It doesn't add up.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 18, 2011)

The Teselecta could mimic regeneration, simple as that.

Also your wording is confusing was there more to it?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 18, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Well unless he stops saving people or changes his alias, that reputation will always be there, I mean he travels in time people from the beginning to the end of the universe know who is he.


THE ADVENTURES OF JOHN SMITH


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 18, 2011)

Speaking of which, has there ever been an Old Who episode with Pocahontas?

That'd be a fun way to play with the John Smith monicker.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 18, 2011)

Pocahontas is hardly important....


----------



## Velocity (Oct 18, 2011)

Rewatching "The Girl in the Fireplace"... Madame de Pompadour just said something awfully relevant after she read his mind as he was reading hers.

"Doctor... Doctor Who? It's more than just a secret, isn't it?"

Moffat totally planned all this from the start.


----------



## Soranushi (Oct 19, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Rewatching "The Girl in the Fireplace"... Madame de Pompadour just said something awfully relevant after she read his mind as he was reading hers.
> 
> "Doctor... Doctor Who? It's more than just a secret, isn't it?"
> 
> Moffat totally planned all this from the start.



Lolz, Moffat's really been working all this out for years now.

Amusingly, the first time I ever watched that episode was during the run of the first half of this season back in May. The most amusing part is that after mulling the line over a bit I wondered if it'd ever be brought up again, but I wrote it off being that it was from S2. 

Now I feel bad for writing it off as just a random mention by some random writer....


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 19, 2011)

Bioness said:


> What's everyone's favorite Doctors in order?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine would be 10,11,5,4,9,8,7,3,1,2,6



9 would be my favorite. He was my first Doctor. Its really too bad he only had the one season. *fingers crossed he returns for the 50th anniversery*
11 is a close second. Some of his episodes are some of my favorits. And his companions are my two favorites.
10 would be third. Some things like deposing Harriet Jones and his going manic depressive over regenerating drag him down a bit, though those don't cancel out all the good.

After that, 2, 1 3. I've only had a very limited exposure to those three. The Three Doctors and The Aztecs. So thats a rough estimation. I've had virturally no exposure to 4-8, so I can't comment on them yet. Though they are on my to do list.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 19, 2011)

Bioness said:


> What's everyone's favorite Doctors in order?



My top two are Seven and Four, but that's because both had great companions and the Seventh Doc story 'Remembrance of the Daleks' is my favorite Who story of all time.

After that, it gets a bit muddy. Depends on my mood and what I just watched.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2011)

Eleven, Ten, Four, Five...haven't seen much of the others.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2011)

​

You got to love Halloween.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 21, 2011)

Just got a replica Sonic Screwdriver (11th's of course) and I'm planning a photoshoot with a friend of mine where she is a fictional 12 Doctor. I think its a good idea as most of the time I see people basically just making fem versions of their favorite or mixing things from other Doctors. But I don't think she knows much about Who and I'm going to have her pick the outfit, like the real Doctors did for the show. I think it will be one of the most interesting photo ideas I've ever had and there's something to be said for the appeal. 

And to make matters more fun, the girl's nerdy but doesn't look it and happens to be a redhead. So the Doctor finally gets to be ginger.

Here's the camera:


----------



## Eternity (Oct 21, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Just got a replica Sonic Screwdriver (11th's of course) and I'm planning a photoshoot with a friend of mine where she is a fictional 12 Doctor. I think its a good idea as most of the time I see people basically just making fem versions of their favorite or mixing things from other Doctors. But I don't think she knows much about Who and I'm going to have her pick the outfit, like the real Doctors did for the show. I think it will be one of the most interesting photo ideas I've ever had and there's something to be said for the appeal.
> 
> And to make matters more fun, the girl's nerdy but doesn't look it and happens to be a redhead. So the Doctor finally gets to be ginger.
> 
> Here's the camera:



You have no idea how much I love that idea


----------



## Bioness (Oct 22, 2011)

Season 2 ending of Torchwood, I've never cried so much at a show .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 22, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Season 2 ending of Torchwood, I've never cried so much at a show .


I wasn't that attached to the characters really. Owen is my favorite but only because he's such a horrible thug.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 22, 2011)

I like Ianto :33

But I felt a lot for Tosh especially seeing what she went through earlier.

I also liked dead Owen better than alive Owen, he just seemed to stand out more


----------



## Shade (Oct 23, 2011)

*Matt Smith Quitting Doctor Who Next Year?
*


			
				io9 said:
			
		

> Matt Smith has bowled over even the most conservative Doctor Who fans in his tenure as the show's time-traveling wizard. So it's dreadful news that we could be looking at a new Doctor a year from now ? just in time for the show's 50th anniversary in 2013.
> 
> During an interview with VH1, Smith was asked if he'd like to come work in America. And he said:
> 
> ...


----------



## illmatic (Oct 23, 2011)

I had no clue what they meant by "Rex Is Not Your Lawyer" till I Googled it.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2011)

.

I want at least two more seasons of Smith .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 23, 2011)

People need to stop reading so much into stuff, you can act on a show that's fourteen episodes and still do other jobs. Plus they're not coming back on till the fall. He could do something else in the meantime


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2011)

illmatic said:


> I had no clue what they meant by "Rex Is Not Your Lawyer" till I Googled it.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4cqRsvu9t0[/YOUTUBE]

HIS AMERICAN ACCENT SOUNDS SO WEIRD



Well tbh, it depends on who they cast for 12th. I could go for an Older Doctor again. /still wants Hugh Laurie for the role


----------



## Bioness (Oct 23, 2011)

It sounds like he has something in his throat when he's talking like that, ir's so adorable.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 23, 2011)

It makes sense that Smith is only around for one more season, especially of Moffat actually sticks to his guns as to what was set up.


----------



## Shade (Oct 23, 2011)

It would be interesting to see Moffat come up with another incarnation of the Doctor that's distinct enough from 11 to be interesting in his own accord. However, as much as I like Moffat, I could also see myself agreeing with the notion of him leaving when Smith does, because that's the only guaranteed way of getting an entire different incarnation with a shift in tone.


----------



## Corran (Oct 23, 2011)

Time for female doctor


----------



## Adagio (Oct 24, 2011)

Would be interesting. It would open up new possibilities with the DoctorxTardis


----------



## Bioness (Oct 24, 2011)

Again this doesn't mean he's leaving, I'd like to see Matt stay for a severalfew more seasons...like until he gets noticeable wrinkles :33


----------



## emROARS (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Taleran (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2011)

Sugoi


----------



## River Song (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## illmatic (Oct 27, 2011)

Matt Smith Not Leaving “Anytime Soon”



> Shockwaves spread across the net last week when Matt Smith possibly hinted that he may only have one year left on Doctor Who.
> 
> However, in a interview promoting the upcoming Series 6 DVD, Matt says he has no plans to give up role any time soon.
> _
> ...


----------



## Bioness (Oct 27, 2011)

Also it is Matt Smith's birthday today, he turned 29.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2011)

Very good news that he isn't leaving just yet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 28, 2011)

Update for the photo shoot thing. 

The girl playing the Doctor is lined up, a cute nerdy friend of mine who I work with, and I've got the 11th Doctor's Sonic Screwdriver in my lap right now and have been fucking with it for the last several minutes. I'll get her permission and post the pictures here when I have them. Might be able to get a companion out of this too, not sure yet. But it might be two girls or it might be a female doctor and a male companion (with no romantic overtones for either).


----------



## tashtin (Oct 28, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Update for the photo shoot thing.



damn! that's the coolest sonic I've seen, the only ones I've seen are the cheap looking toys - how much did that set you back?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 28, 2011)

tashtin said:


> damn! that's the coolest sonic I've seen, the only ones I've seen are the cheap looking toys - how much did that set you back?



Including shipping? 29 dollars. I think it was worth it just to make that awful noise with it all of the time at work and annoy everyone else.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 28, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Including shipping? 29 dollars. I think it was worth it just to make that awful noise with it all of the time at work and annoy everyone else.



I was almost kicked out of my friends house during the Season Finale when I kept trying to break into his apparently deadlocked bathroom door.

Wedding of River Song wasn't that good anyways, had more entertainment sonicing stuff.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 30, 2011)

Even Daleks get offended sometimes.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting the Cult of Skaro with Genesis Ark figure set what do you guys think?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 30, 2011)

Exterminate... Exterminate. I wonder what would happen if their is a "what if" Episode Next Season Featuring The Doctor as 1/2 Cyberman and the Hijinks that would cause.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 31, 2011)

I just saw this Supernatural/Doctor Who video, thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## arc (Nov 1, 2011)

it feels so nice to be able to just watch youtube videos again 

and i finally caught up on doctor who and torchwood


----------



## Shade (Nov 1, 2011)

It'll just be seasonally relevant images and YouTube videos until the Christmas special and then again for following six months.


----------



## arc (Nov 2, 2011)

yeah... btw, i just rewatched victory of the daleks or whatever it was called. why again does amy not remember the daleks? and what happened to them anyway... hey i watched it a long time ago


----------



## Kanali (Nov 2, 2011)

arc said:


> yeah... btw, i just rewatched victory of the daleks or whatever it was called. why again does amy not remember the daleks? and what happened to them anyway... hey i watched it a long time ago



The Dalek invasion was erased from time by the cracks if I remember it correctly, so Amy never saw them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 2, 2011)

That was pretty obvious after Pandorica opens.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 2, 2011)

The 10th Doctor's going away video

The Doctor, the Master and Rassillion, dancing. Also, disco Ood.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 2, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> The 10th Doctor's going away video
> 
> The Doctor, the Master and Rassillion, dancing. Also, disco Ood.



This is awesome in ways words cannot quite parse out...



I teared up a bit at him dancing with Lis, indeed I did.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Corran (Nov 3, 2011)

Bioness said:


> gifs of Tennant



Holy shit so awesome 

I miss him so much


----------



## Shade (Nov 4, 2011)

Words can't describe how awesome these videos are.


----------



## Corran (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh god these are so brilliant.
I wonder why these videos are only showing up now.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 4, 2011)

So I watched parts of Eleventh Hour along with Wedding of River Song and goddamn...Its amazing how much Matt Smith/That incarnation/Both grew into the character/the character grew in just 2 seasons. @_@`


----------



## Bioness (Nov 4, 2011)

If you watch Death of the Doctor from The Sarah Jane Adventures you also get to learn more about him and his companions, though the doctor is a bit emo in that episode.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 4, 2011)

People fanboying Tennant is something I thought would really have ended by now. I'm wondering how many people started watching this show because it was interesting and how many started because of him.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 5, 2011)

There was a post I saw complaining about the David Tennant fanboyism. It was awesome, it said something along the lines of "The only people obsessing over David Tennant are fangirls and fanboys who want to get raped by him"

I laughed out loud in real life.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2011)

Bioness said:


> There was a post I saw complaining about the David Tennant fanboyism. It was awesome, it said something along the lines of "The only people obsessing over David Tennant are fangirls and fanboys who want to get raped by him"
> 
> I laughed out loud in real life.



That's not really funny at all.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 5, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People fanboying Tennant is something I thought would really have ended by now. I'm wondering how many people started watching this show because it was interesting and how many started because of him.



He was the best Doctor yet. For many people, he was the reason they even came back to Doctor Who or even bothered watching it in the first place. Just because we're on the Eleventh Doctor now doesn't mean we can't still watch the Tenth Doctor's episodes and love them. The highlights may have been mostly Moffat's episodes, but that doesn't take away from Tennant in the slightest.

Smith is a great Doctor and a worthy successor, but a lot of people aren't ever going to be able to stop "fanboying" over Tennant. He was just _that_ good. It's no different to everyone still going crazy over Tom Baker.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> He was the best Doctor yet. For many people, he was the reason they even came back to Doctor Who or even bothered watching it in the first place. Just because we're on the Eleventh Doctor now doesn't mean we can't still watch the Tenth Doctor's episodes and love them. The highlights may have been mostly Moffat's episodes, but that doesn't take away from Tennant in the slightest.
> 
> Smith is a great Doctor and a worthy successor, but a lot of people aren't ever going to be able to stop "fanboying" over Tennant. He was just _that_ good. It's no different to everyone still going crazy over Tom Baker.



I don't think that he was the best Doctor yet, I wouldn't put him above Elven any day. This is the kind of fan-girling BS I'm talking about. True he was leaps and bounds better than 9, but this is the kind of thing said by people who have never bothered to watch old Doctor Who more than enough to see how old it is and go "ew".


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2011)

There's alot of people who grew up sort of with Tennant and regard him as their Dcotor, these are the annoying twats with selective memories who claim current Who is terrible.


----------



## emROARS (Nov 5, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> *He was the best Doctor yet. *For many people, he was the reason they even came back to Doctor Who or even bothered watching it in the first place. Just because we're on the Eleventh Doctor now doesn't mean we can't still watch the Tenth Doctor's episodes and love them. The highlights may have been mostly Moffat's episodes, but that doesn't take away from Tennant in the slightest.
> 
> Smith is a great Doctor and a worthy successor, but a lot of people aren't ever going to be able to stop "fanboying" over Tennant. He was just _that_ good. It's no different to everyone still going crazy over Tom Baker.



*snorts*

Would you like a jelly baby with that statement Aji?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2011)

You think 8 is at the top lol


----------



## Taleran (Nov 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> There's alot of people who grew up sort of with Tennant and regard him as their Dcotor, these are the annoying twats with selective memories who claim current Who is terrible.



You really think that is the only reason for thinking current Who is terrible


----------



## emROARS (Nov 5, 2011)

Parallax said:


> You think 8 is at the top lol



8?

He was AMAZING but No I don't mean him.

Of course, in New Who the only mention of Jelly Babies is from The Master.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2011)

> You really think that is the only reason for thinking current Who is terrible



Well if they can sit with a straight face and tell me that Season 2 was their favourite while the newer series was the worst, then damn straight they've got a hard on for Tennant and selective memories. It just so stupid to meet people who can't get over Tennant, Doctor Who is a show that has survived on change, giving up on a show because you can't get over Tennant is moronic and you weren't a fan of Who but just Tennant. 

Obviously I'm judging this on people with that view, there are alot of people with valid concerns for the last series but atleast they don't proclaim every episode to be crap for no good reason.


----------



## Shade (Nov 5, 2011)

The whole debate is kind of moronic. There are as many opinions about favourite Doctors as there are different Doctors (minus one maybe for Colin Baker). I haven't seen any arguments about this topic that have changed the opinion of anyone involved so it's quite annoying whenever this comes up.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 5, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't think that he was the best Doctor yet, I wouldn't put him above Elven any day. This is the kind of fan-girling BS I'm talking about. True he was leaps and bounds better than 9, but this is the kind of thing said by people who have never bothered to watch old Doctor Who more than enough to see how old it is and go "ew".





emROARS said:


> *snorts*
> 
> Would you like a jelly baby with that statement Aji?



Ugh... When I said he was the best one yet, I meant out of the ten Doctors. That's why I said "was", not "is".


----------



## emROARS (Nov 6, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Ugh... When I said he was the best one yet, I meant out of the ten Doctors. That's why I said "was", not "is".



Ok sorry. 

But he still isn't the best out of the 10. *shrug*


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2011)

I know who's the best Doctor, it's House

Just joking he's a terrible Doctor, patients are dying left right center and he's too busy trying to steal Cuddy's underpants.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2011)

Matt Smith all the way .


----------



## Bioness (Nov 6, 2011)

*Fun Fact: *Although the eighth incarnation appeared on television only once he has appeared in more stories than any other Doctor as of 2011, even surpassing the fourth incarnation with his seven-year tenure on television, and the seventh incarnation who was featured in his own extensive series of novels (_Virgin New Adventures_) and audio dramas.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 6, 2011)

Bioness said:


> *Fun Fact: *Although the eighth incarnation appeared on television only once he has appeared in more stories than any other Doctor as of 2011, even surpassing the fourth incarnation with his seven-year tenure on television, and the seventh incarnation who was featured in his own extensive series of novels (_Virgin New Adventures_) and audio dramas.


Eight Doctor Adventures(EDA)collection has 73(!) books alone and we have the audio dramas as well.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 7, 2011)

Here are a few reasons why so many people love David Tennant.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taleran (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 8, 2011)

More photo shoot fun: 



Found this baby and I might be picking it up for Kayla to wear.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 9, 2011)

People assume


 that hair

 is a strict biomaterial

 from root

 to end of strand.

 But actually,

 from a non-frizzy,

_Doctor Who_

 cast perspective -

 it’s more


----------



## Bioness (Nov 9, 2011)

like a breathtaking masterpiece

 of flowy-oh-y,

 floppy-moppy…

 stuff.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 9, 2011)

If I didnt have to spread, I would give you rep for that


----------



## River Song (Nov 9, 2011)

I need to gather up all of the River song Gifs and sig them


----------



## Bioness (Nov 9, 2011)

Eternity said:


> If I didnt have to spread, I would give you rep for that



Haha really? but I haven't been repped by you in like a month


----------



## Eternity (Nov 10, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Haha really? but I haven't been repped by you in like a month



I dont rep enough


----------



## Bioness (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 11, 2011)

I am going to buy some Doctor Who e-books. 

Read part of "Touched by an Angel" and liked it.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice, I was thinking of looking into some of the Expanded Universe material, a lot of the older ones are harder to come by, oh and the video games I want to have a go at!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 11, 2011)

The books are kind of hit or miss from what I have seen. I just got a kindle so I thought, why not?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 11, 2011)

I got Matt Smiths sonic screwdriver for my birthday.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 11, 2011)

Now its like everyone has one


----------



## Bioness (Nov 11, 2011)

Still saving upwaiting for money for my Cult of Skaro set :33


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 11, 2011)

I think I'#m waiting for a Tradis to be delivered in the post too, as a late present.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2011)

I might have to get a little Tardis as a prop for the shoot. 

Check out this Weeping Angel costume.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 13, 2011)

//HbS


----------



## Vault (Nov 13, 2011)

That gif only makes me more sad that BBC decided to cancel Dr who confidential


----------



## Bioness (Nov 13, 2011)

I know, the confidential was really good, I especially like the story from River's point of view they did and the old series review they would do when introducing or reintroducing monsters.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 13, 2011)

I got the tardis now.

So a tardis and a screwdriver.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 13, 2011)

ARGH I need to step my game up.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 13, 2011)

It's a 1TB HDD oh god oh god oh god BUY

//HbS


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 13, 2011)

I just need a small TARDIS for her to hold. But that is bad ass. Not sure if I want a ditzy nerdy girl holding a 1TB hard drive though.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 13, 2011)

Say whatever you want, I *am* making one.

//HbS


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2011)

Just purchased the costume pieces. 



And 



The googles and the harness.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 14, 2011)

Very Steampunk of you.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Very Steampunk of you.


Kind of what we're going for. I'm also thinking up a back story to some of the photos I plan to try for. 

Also I think the new screwdriver as being sort of steam punk and the Doctor has worn goggles before. 



My friend made a joke that she should keep the screwdriver in her bra and that the bra should be "bigger on the inside".


----------



## Eternity (Nov 14, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Kind of what we're going for. I'm also thinking up a back story to some of the photos I plan to try for.
> 
> Also I think the new screwdriver as being sort of steam punk and the Doctor has worn goggles before.
> 
> ...




                .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2011)

Eternity said:


> .


That shit had me rolling, I think if she would go for it I would actually do it but I doubt that's going down. Though she does seem to grow cooler every day


----------



## illmatic (Nov 14, 2011)

?


----------



## Kanali (Nov 14, 2011)

illmatic said:


> ?



They're showing a trailer for the christmas special.


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2011)

Im sure its a mini for children in need no more than 15 minutes.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Chaos Hokage (Nov 15, 2011)

Guess what anyone, they're going to make a Doctor Who movie.

Doctor Who Movie


----------



## Bioness (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 15, 2011)

Please don't. For the love of god. For the glory of the land. For the people. Don't do it.

//HbS


----------



## illmatic (Nov 15, 2011)

Steven Moffat said on Twitter in so many words it was just a rumor so far


----------



## sanx021 (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2011)

I can't tell what you are trying to portray with that image but Yates is PERFECT for that movie.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 15, 2011)

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Godot (Nov 15, 2011)

So according to yahoo, it'll be a standalone story, with its own Doctor.

Seeing as it couldn't possibly be as bad as the last one, there's no conceivable way this film can disappoint me


----------



## Bioness (Nov 15, 2011)

The thing is the last one happened when there was nothing Doctor Who going on.

This is happening when we have a booming series, this will fuck with Canon in all types of ways.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2011)

Doctor Who is about a *TIME TRAVELLER*

You *CAN'T* fuck with canon. It is the perfect series for standalone movies.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 15, 2011)

You would be surprised. That's why there was so much issue over the last movie because it didn't really take off from previous established plotlines.


----------



## Shade (Nov 15, 2011)

Taleran, you need to watch the '96 movie to see why it's a bad idea to put DW on the big screen.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 15, 2011)

It is too wimby wobbly to put in a single movie. That would be like Harry Potter placed in one 65 minute film simply called "Harry Potter"


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2011)

TV Movie =/= Movie

Please don't compare the two.




> It is too wimby wobbly to put in a single movie. That would be like Harry Potter placed in one 65 minute film simply called "Harry Potter"



This doesn't make any sense because one of the two series you mention doesn't have an overarching plot therefore it is possible to create countless interesting adventures for the character. Canon in Doctor Who is not the same thing as other media nor is it even important.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 15, 2011)

The thing is with the Movie they would have to give so many explanations for things for those who are not familiar with the series along with making a great and epic story plot.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2011)

Do you want to see how quickly I can explain Doctor Who to a layman.



> THIS IS AN IMAGINARY STORY (WHICH MAY NEVER HAPPEN, BUT THEN AGAIN MAY) ABOUT A MAN WHO CAME FROM THE SKY IN A BIG BLUE BOX AND DID ONLY GOOD.



Done, now you create a movie that is a fantastic adventure. A Doctor Who movie doesn't need plot like a season of TV needs plot it needs it like a 2hour film does.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 15, 2011)

Now that's just over simplifying it.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2011)

No it isn't.

Every Doctor Who story is exactly that. That is why the series has worked on TV, in books, in comics in audiodramas, in almost every entertainment medium we have.

It is a very very simple concept that sometimes is enhanced by a particularly good story but every story is still pretty much the same thing.

Its like the really good Superhero concepts, the Superman, Batman or Spiderman that have a core concept so right that it has allowed them to be around for decades and decades more.


----------



## Shade (Nov 16, 2011)

Taleran said:
			
		

> TV Movie =/= Movie
> 
> Please don't compare the two.



Except just like the TV-movie, only BBC is a confirmed producer right now, meaning you can expect an even more shoestring budget than the TV movie which had FOX and Universal attached. As it stands right now, it's a terribly pointless idea. The funds should just be put into the TV series to expand its scope for executable stories.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 16, 2011)

Shade said:


> The funds should just be put into the TV series to expand its scope for executable stories.



+1 **


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2011)

I like how people act like the movie will effect the canon somehow.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm a massive Godzilla fan, and I can see this movie being what the American Godzilla did to Godzilla.

Yeah it may go well for money and possibly spreading the word of Doctor Who however I feel the portrayal will not be accurately represented.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 16, 2011)

Except you know the Director being a _British_ guy whose 4 feature length movies have been about a _British_ book series starring a whose who of big name _British _ acting talent.

I mean honestly there doesn't seem to be a more perfect fit for this movie.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't think that it should be a theatrical Series instead it should be a Alternate Doctor Who Series whose story is told in the form of a 4 episode mini-Series each episode being 2 Hours kind of whats being don with Sherlock.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I'm a massive Godzilla fan, and I can see this movie being what the American Godzilla did to Godzilla.
> 
> Yeah it may go well for money and possibly spreading the word of Doctor Who however I feel the portrayal will not be accurately represented.


This comment really makes no sense to me.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 16, 2011)

Finally got around to finishing off the season.

I wasn't really a fan of the finale. Did like Gantok and the return of Gideon though.
Not sure how I feel about the Teselecta pulling off the pre-regeneration glowing.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 16, 2011)

Famine said:


> Finally got around to finishing off the season.
> 
> I wasn't really a fan of the finale. Did like Gantok and the return of Gideon though.
> Not sure how I feel about the Teselecta pulling off the pre-regeneration glowing.



The finale really was a let down. All of time occuring at once is something they should have explored for two or three episodes at least. Makes me miss the way the OldWho used to spend four to six episodes on a storyline.

As for the film's budget, people really don't think too highly of the BBC do they? They have billions to spend every year (I think they spend over ?4 billion a year) and almost ?1.5 billion on BBC One programmes alone. They could easily have a budget to rival a Michael Bay film if they wanted (we're only talking ?125 million, which is only a tenth of their yearly budget). Nothing is stopping them, either. Hollywood isn't the only place that can spend hundreds of millions on a film.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh I just watched Genesis of the Daleks, and thought it was really good, the older Doctor Who had a much different style to it and the pacing seemed really slow but I'm definitely going to try and watch more episodes (I wish the first 4 season weren't  missing most of their episodes >.>)

Also Children in Need Promo pic.


----------



## emROARS (Nov 17, 2011)

i'm only happy about the movie because of david yates

that is it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 17, 2011)

emROARS said:


> i'm only happy about the movie because of david yates
> 
> that is it.



I heard that instead of Cybermen they'll use Burbles


----------



## Eternity (Nov 17, 2011)

I heard that instead of calling him a doctor, there will be a new main character called "The One", and he is very powerful apparently, and can do many things not even Rassalon can't do.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 17, 2011)

Meh, if it's off in it's own multiverse then I'm not worried about them making a movie. It might even be good.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 18, 2011)

The Doctor returns in - The Doctor, The Widow, & The Wardrobe


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks weird and a bit awkward.


----------



## Kamina (Nov 18, 2011)

Did anyone see the part before the trailer on children in need? was awesome, strange trailer though.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 18, 2011)

That trailer was a bit weird

but I'm always up for new Smith Doctor adventures


----------



## Vei (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm looking forward to starting this series.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## tashtin (Nov 20, 2011)

This is _the_ single most orgasmic thing I have seen for a long while! 

Suranne Jones looks so cute.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2011)

/thread 

Wow thats fucking amazing


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2011)

It's also like three years old. I posted a link to that guys work months ago...I was only posting the new one because it was...new? 

You people are such Tennant-philes its just not funny.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 21, 2011)

I wasn't trying to out do you Cardboard Knight, I just recognized the art style and posted another one.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Nov 21, 2011)

because if I win I get a season 6 blu ray box set


----------



## Taleran (Nov 21, 2011)

You know I never before made this connection of the phrases but it is awesome.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I wasn't trying to out do you Cardboard Knight, I just recognized the art style and posted another one.



Didn't say you were, but everyone on the internet is obsessed with Tennant and its very obnoxious. He's not a bad actor and I did like him but I don't get why he's a main point of interest almost three years later.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's also like three years old. I posted a link to that guys work months ago...I was only posting the new one because it was...new?
> 
> You people are such Tennant-philes its just not funny.



Err...

Its not about David Tennant, the pic he posted is just superior to the one you posted so i just acknowledged that. Has nothing to do with Tennant, i actually like Smith more than Tennant now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2011)

Vault said:


> Err...
> 
> Its not about David Tennant, the pic he posted is just superior to the one you posted so i just acknowledged that. Has nothing to do with Tennant, i actually like Smith more than Tennant now.


Even that's subjective, from an artistic perspective the picture he posted seems to me to have bad composition and of the pictures he did before the newer ones, its the one I like least.

Sure it has more things but I don't like how they're arranged and I prefer: 



And this:


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

I would also like to add that it is the first time seeing both pictures. And yeah the one you just posted is better. Is there one like that with all the doctors? Old and New?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 21, 2011)

The Doctor, the Widow and the Wardrobe! I wonder what they could be referencing...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/dw/n...Special_The_Doctor_The_Widow_and_The_Wardrobe

As an homage to the Chronicles of Narnia, it looks promising.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey just curious what Doctor Who monsters/aliens do you guys like the best. I mean like 1 or 2 episode ones not like Daleks, Silents, Silurens, etc.

Mine are the Carrionites :33, I just love the music that was played during their final scene and their whole magic theme.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eV93J1oZM4&list=LL7YoEFWCrFzT9wJ9hE-9sqg&index=2&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


Also thinking of getting the novel "Forever Autumn" where it deals with the Carrionites enemy the Hervoken, because they just seem so awesome


----------



## Kanali (Nov 21, 2011)

The first ones that come to mind are the Axos from the Third Doctor story "Claws of the Axos" 

I just love the character design and their voices.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2011)

Osirians ftw


----------



## Bioness (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Velocity (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh my Davros... Tenth has a whole corner to himself but Eleventh is stuck next to _Martha_? You are _such_ a Tennant-phile.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 23, 2011)

I didn't make the image but I feel the entire New Series was neglected. All their images are so small in comparison.

But I am a Tennantphile  (He does have more TV stories and novels than any other Doctor...yes even the 4th)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2011)

Vault said:


> I would also like to add that it is the first time  seeing both pictures. And yeah the one you just posted is better. Is  there one like that with all the doctors? Old and New?



You must have missed it. 




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And this:





Bioness said:


> I didn't make the image but I feel the entire  New Series was neglected. All their images are so small in comparison.
> 
> But I am a Tennantphile  (He does have more TV stories and novels than any other Doctor...yes even the 4th)



Saying you like Tennant better because there's more of them is like saying you like fat chicks better than slender ones.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 23, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ]
> Saying you like Tennant better because there's more of them is like saying you like fat chicks better than slender ones.



That's not the reason but it help 

All I want from Doctor who know is to have alien companions again, oh and males, I'm sick of all the females.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2011)

No one wants to see males on TV.


----------



## River Song (Nov 25, 2011)

The 11th Doctor is my Favourite because of him, Amy and River, so I like the females


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

Enough of this Doc Vs Doc stuff, they're all good.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 25, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> No one wants to see males on TV.


I for one am getting kinda bored of the token pretty chicks.

I loved Catherine Tate because she wasn't the standard bit of eye candy that was the previous two companions. (Though for the record I'd still do her)

And besides her, the two best companions he's had were Jack and Rory.


Now I do find the good bit about him having token pretty chicks is it cuts down on all the yaoi fanart that would of course happen should he have a male companion.

But the bros he's had have been pretty epic.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 25, 2011)

Not to mention Canton Delaware. That guy was pretty sick.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2011)

I've always said I'd like male companion, and some good old buddy comedy stuff injected here. But I was told this isn't a gay show so fuck off


----------



## Velocity (Nov 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Enough of this Doc Vs Doc stuff, they're all good.



No they're not! If you think any of the first ten Doctors are good, you're delusional and nostalgic! The only good one is Matt Smith! All the rest suck!

**


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks awesome.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't care if this has already been posted.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Nov 26, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> No one wants to see males on TV.



Well I do  like Vislor Turlough who was with the fifth doctor he was pretty awesome. Not only was he a red head, male, and alien. But he was also the source of great eye candy when he would strut around in his short shorts and come out in his man thong


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I for one am getting kinda bored of the token pretty chicks.
> 
> I loved Catherine Tate because she wasn't the standard bit of eye candy that was the previous two companions. (Though for the record I'd still do her)
> 
> ...



Donna is still my favorite, I didn't say they had to be super pretty or anything. 



Sunuvmann said:


> Not to mention Canton Delaware. That guy was pretty sick.



Why is that actor always gay in shows?


----------



## illmatic (Nov 26, 2011)

quotes from Steven Moffat in the new issue of_ Doctor Who Magazine_. Here’s his explanation for why the show is about to take an extended break:


> _  For me, as a kid, when the afternoon got darker and there was a thrill of cold in the air, I knew that even though summer was over, the TARDIS was coming back! So yes, that’s part of the plan, that’s part of the reason for this little delay. But it’s not the whole story…
> 
> Very soon now, Doctor Who is going to enter production for the longest sustained period we’ve ever attempted, and the biggest and best and maddest time ever to be a fan of this wonderful old show is rumbling towards us… We needed a little more time to prepare for everything we’ve got planned. That, above all, is why we needed this little gap. Just be a tiny bit patient, and trust me, we’ll make it up to you. For full and comprehensive details of the spectacle to come, consult your fondest memories in a couple of years time._
> 
> Via


----------



## Shade (Nov 26, 2011)

The man sure knows how to hype. Better deliver on the 50th Anniversary plans.  Since 9th isn't looking likely, and he can't pull the paradox-aging-past-Doctor excuse (a la Time Crash) again, he'd better at least get 10th. And 8th doctor would be great to see again as well.


----------



## Bensfer (Nov 27, 2011)

Should I say hi? Or... lol this thread is epic. <3 What's up!


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 27, 2011)

Bring the 8th Doctor on screen again,Moffat.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Nov 27, 2011)

I've been thinking. How would this affect doctor who? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/mobile/entertainment-arts-15328583
The canon kind of makes more sense then, IMO. He still was reported to kill himself post-amy, because he never killed himself in the first place. And "killed by a cowboy" has some connections.


----------



## tashtin (Nov 27, 2011)

Bensfer said:


> Should I say hi? Or... lol this thread is epic. <3 What's up!



Anything related to/ associated with Doctor Who instantly becomes epic.


I'm also surprised at how many Americans sport sigs/avatars of British shows didn't think they were that popular...



jetwaterluffy1 said:


> I've been thinking. How would this affect doctor who? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/mobile/entertainment-arts-15328583
> The canon kind of makes more sense then, IMO. He still was reported to kill himself post-amy, because he never killed himself in the first place. And "killed by a cowboy" has some connections.



I think the writers had that in mind - Vincent was thrown back into depression after assuming they died when the tardis exploded leading to his suicide at least it was implied


----------



## Bioness (Nov 27, 2011)

tashtin said:


> I think the writers had that in mind - Vincent was thrown back into depression after assuming they died when the tardis exploded leading to his suicide at least it was implied



I don't think that's why he still illed himself that would be a horrible reason if it was.


----------



## tashtin (Nov 27, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I don't think that's why he still illed himself that would be a horrible reason if it was.



Why would it be a horrible reason? I kinda like it...

Anyway a severe stressor such as a serious loss (amongst other things) can cause a massive depressive episode that can lead to suicide. Not always the case but with a manic depressive like van gogh it is feasible.


----------



## Shade (Nov 27, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Bring the 8th Doctor on screen again,Moffat.



If it happens, while his original costume was very Pertwee, I'd rather see the officially-new version of the 8th, whose leather duds seem like a transitionary phase between the 8th and 9th. McGann can even be justified looking aged because we don't know what wacky time-warping things occurred in the Time War. And he's got a bitchin' screwdriver.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Shade said:


> If it happens, while his original costume was very Pertwee, I'd rather see the officially-new version of the 8th, whose leather duds seem like a transitionary phase between the 8th and 9th. McGann can even be justified looking aged because we don't know what wacky time-warping things occurred in the Time War. And he's got a bitchin' screwdriver.



Actually, do we even know if the 8th doctor regenerated? What if he just looks different, but is the same person?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Ah, its Mark from Luther.


----------



## Vault (Nov 28, 2011)

That screwdriver


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 28, 2011)

That screwdriver is cool al right.


----------



## Shade (Nov 28, 2011)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Actually, do we even know if the 8th doctor regenerated? *What if he just looks different, but is the same person? *



You mean like, every incarnation of the Doctor? 

And yeah guys, the screwdriver is definitely badass. But looking at other pics, it could probably be shrunken down just a bit.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Nov 28, 2011)

Just to clarify, why is the 8th so beloved on here when by all accounts the movie is probably the worst part of Doctor Who History?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 28, 2011)

Because people want to have a multi Doctor thing, 9 is a dick, and all the others are old (look at Time  Crash)


----------



## illmatic (Nov 28, 2011)

The novels, comics, audio drama's, etc are what they like possibly. The long stretch of time between 8 & 9 means there could a lot of stories about the 8th.


----------



## Shade (Nov 28, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> Just to clarify, why is the 8th so beloved on here when by all accounts the movie is probably the worst part of Doctor Who History?



I think there was no saving that script no matter who you cast. And FWIW, I thought he did good with what he was given and the Victorian style choices were interesting. 

Basically, if he's given another chance with better writing, he could be something special. And also what Bioness said.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Shade said:


> You mean like, every incarnation of the Doctor?



Sorry, I mean the same regeneration.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 2, 2011)

> Steven Moffat
> 
> 
> To clarify: any Doctor  Who movie would be made by the BBC team, star the current TV Doctor and  certainly NOT be a Hollywood reboot.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]K3EU1W4mZLc[/YOUTUBE]
Was pretty surprised it was as good as it was.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 2, 2011)

Not only does a lot of people wants to see the 8th Doctor again(with companions),but also.....Old Man O
*Spoiler*: __ 



aka engineer/supreme Time Lord OMEGA


. This time as a friend(before he became insane/was alone).


----------



## Bioness (Dec 6, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-16041018

*Doctor Who’s Russell T Davies quits to care for partner* Russell T Davies, the writer who brought Doctor Who back to TV, has  put his career on hold indefinitely following his partner’s diagnosis  with brain cancer.
 He and Andrew Smith have left their base in Los Angeles and returned to their former home in Manchester.
 Mr Smith has already had surgery and faces months of chemotherapy.
 Mr Davies had been working on a new series called Cucumber, a BBC Worldwide and US network collaboration.
 The Swansea-born writer told  the TV companies had both been accommodating and sympathetic to his situation.
 He said the couple’s life in LA had “closed down overnight” following  the diagnosis, which came after Smith complained of severe headaches.​


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2011)

damn that really sucks


----------



## Corran (Dec 6, 2011)

That is such terrible news 
I knew someone that died from something similar in their brain. By the end of the chemo and other treatments the person looks nothing like their former self. Its such a sad way to go and my heart goes out to them.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Dec 7, 2011)

What does that prequel have to do with the episode : /


----------



## Parallax (Dec 7, 2011)

well we'll know when it airs wont we


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Dec 7, 2011)

Chaos Hokage said:


> I'm guessing River will come to rescue the Doctor and then kiss him under a mistletoe in the TARDIS.



I thought that too, but then wouldn't River have to be involved with the episode and we didn't see her in the previews. And you can't have River without her competing with The Doctor.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 7, 2011)

I have thus far avoided watching anything on the Christmas special, I think I will allow myself on Christmas Eve just to get ready but there's no point in me getting all excited right now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 7, 2011)

Just ordered these guys for the photoshoot: 



and


----------



## illmatic (Dec 7, 2011)

So cute


----------



## illmatic (Dec 8, 2011)

BBC America's 'Doctor Who,' ABC's 'Modern Family' Top iTunes Year-End TV List


> Oh, you Whovians. Once again, fans of the Doctor Who series prove their dedication to the show as it tops iTunes’ list of most downloaded seasons on the company’s 2011 year-end list.
> 
> Doctor Who’s sixth season starring Matt Smith as the eleventh Doctor came in at No. 1 for BBC America. It is followed by ABC’s Modern Family in second place. Showtime’s Dexter made the third place cut.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bioness (Dec 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Just ordered these guys for the photoshoot:
> 
> 
> 
> and



I have a stress toy Adipose, I always follow a blog where this woman post all these adorable stress toy Adipose pictures in fun poses and scenes. They are so cute


----------



## illmatic (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Dec 9, 2011)

That game better be bitchin' ^

And just curious does anyone have Doctor Who episodes they cannot stand to watch?


----------



## illmatic (Dec 9, 2011)

_Two further Doctor Who console game titles are planned to follow this release with details to be announced next year._


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 10, 2011)

Bioness said:


> That game better be bitchin' ^
> 
> And just curious does anyone have Doctor Who episodes they cannot stand to watch?



Fear Her. **


----------



## Bioness (Dec 10, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Fear Her. **



A lot of people seem to hate that episode, along with Love and Monsters.

Mind I honestly can't stand The Hunger Earth and Cold Blood, If I ever watch them again it will be just for the ending of Cold Blood.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 10, 2011)

Bioness said:


> A lot of people seem to hate that episode, along with Love and Monsters.
> 
> Mind I honestly can't stand The Hunger Earth and Cold Blood, If I ever watch them again it will be just for the ending of Cold Blood.


I really enjoy Love and Monsters, except Jackie's shitty acting.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 10, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I really enjoy Love and Monsters, except Jackie's shitty acting.



I thought it was okay too, but the "villain" was just plain stupid. And the ending? what the hell so she is alive but now her only use is giving blowjobs.


----------



## Shade (Dec 10, 2011)

Love and Monsters, and Fear Her are definitely among the worst. But for me the absolute worst was Partners in Crime. There were a bunch of other RTD-era ones that were bad and not even memorably bad.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 10, 2011)

Shade said:


> Love and Monsters, and Fear Her are definitely among the worst. But for me the absolute worst was *Partners in Crime*. There were a bunch of other RTD-era ones that were bad and not even memorably bad.



What! But that episode was so much fun! with Donna and then that surprise with Rose at the end!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 11, 2011)

Shade said:


> Love and Monsters, and Fear Her are definitely among the worst. But for me the absolute worst was Partners in Crime. There were a bunch of other RTD-era ones that were bad and not even memorably bad.




Those are fighting words.


----------



## Shade (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah yeah I know, everybody loves Donna. But my dislike for her wasn't the only thing, the adipose plot was a shitty story with a retarded concept and terrible CGI to top it off. Even after following what was arguably the weakest series of the show, it managed to transcend. 

That being said, I'm not so blind as to write off a series for its companion; series 4 had some of the best stories of the RTD-era e.g. Midnight, Turn Left and Silence in the Library.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 11, 2011)

Doctor Who: two long-lost episodes uncovered


> Doctor Who fans always get twitchy with anticipation for a new episode, but what really puts die-hards in a lather is the prospect of seeing a new old episode. The notion of two long-lost editions materialising at once would seem the stuff of wild fantasy - and yet that’s exactly what’s happened.
> 
> Of 253 instalments transmitted in the 1960s (when William Hartnell and Patrick Troughton played the Doctor) 108 were - until now - missing from the BBC archive. Indeed, all the original black-and-white videotapes were wiped long ago; any productions that do survive are, in most cases, copies made on film for foreign sales.
> 
> ...


Read More - too lazy to save each pic? here


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2011)

Shade said:


> Yeah yeah I know, everybody loves Donna. But my dislike for her wasn't the only thing, the adipose plot was a shitty story with a retarded concept and terrible CGI to top it off. Even after following what was arguably the weakest series of the show, it managed to transcend.
> 
> That being said, I'm not so blind as to write off a series for its companion; series 4 had some of the best stories of the RTD-era e.g. Midnight, Turn Left and Silence in the Library.


There are many people who don't like Donna, but I just love her attitude and the story with her was so amazing. And you know what? I ain't even bovvered.


illmatic said:


> Doctor Who: two long-lost episodes uncovered
> Read More - too lazy to save each pic? here



Great now what about the other 106 episodes


----------



## illmatic (Dec 12, 2011)

Gingerbread TARDIS


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2011)

Donna is my favorite companion actually, even to this day. I really like Amy a lot and all but I just love Donna a little bit more.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 12, 2011)

I know I love Donna too 

I also wish they would do more stuff with Jack Harkness and the Doctor.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2011)

Watched Brazil recently and Terry Gilliam needs to write for Doctor Who.


----------



## tashtin (Dec 12, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Gingerbread TARDIS



Damn! The women who made that is marriage material. Epic.

P.S does anyone know where I can find the clip with matt smith and Karen Gillian playing twister with a cyberman?


----------



## illmatic (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Velocity (Dec 13, 2011)

They totally just went to Narnia.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 13, 2011)

They so totally indeed did.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 14, 2011)

Steven Moffat in the new issue of Doctor Who Magazine said it is unlikely that there will be any two-part stories in Series/Season 7.


> ”The big thing is, nothing in the next run is starting out as a two-parter,” he confirms in the latest issue of Doctor Who Magazine. “At this stage, everything is a single episode, and the only reason anything will become a two-parter is if we think it needs to be; not so much that the story is too long for 45 minutes, because nothing is too long for 45 minutes, but if it feels as though there are two distinct stages to the story…
> 
> He goes on to explain some of the reasoning behind the decision: “I was looking at the facts and stats and it’s not true that the two-parters save us money. We’ve assumed it for years. They don’t save us money at all. Not a penny. So what’s the point in them? The viewing figures always go down. The AI [Audience Appreciation Index] goes down, even if the second episode is the better one. The press coverage goes down. The trailers are a bit boring. I want to be able to say, every week, we’ve got a big standalone blockbuster, and then a trailer that makes it look like nothing compared to what’s going to happen next week! That’s the form for next year.”





> The first episode I’m writing is called
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bioness (Dec 14, 2011)

I think the two-parters are sometimes good, like when the finales or when it's a big story. I want to see him try and make the Stolen Earth/Journey's End a fucking 45 minute episode.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I think the two-parters are sometimes good, like when the finales or when it's a big story. I want to see him try and make the Stolen Earth/Journey's End a fucking 45 minute episode.


Have you ever watched an episode of Vampire Diaries? 42 minutes and some of the episodes have so much happen its like a movie. 

The problem with most tv shows is editing. You could have made Stolen Earth end sooner if not for all of the fluff and there was way more fluff back in the RTD days.


----------



## Shade (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't know if no two-parters are a good thing. Moffat's finale for Series 6 and mid-series finale both suffered from having lots of ideas, while great, stuffed into a timeslot that didn't do them justice. Perhaps this season will be more serialized on the whole so two-parters won't really be needed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2011)

Shade said:


> I don't know if no two-parters are a good thing. Moffat's finale for Series 6 and mid-series finale both suffered from having lots of ideas, while great, stuffed into a timeslot that didn't do them justice. Perhaps this season will be more serialized on the whole so two-parters won't really be needed.



Lets Kill Hitler WAS part of a two parter.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah I never understood how that counts as a two parter the episodes were hardly continuous.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 15, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lets Kill Hitler WAS part of a two parter.



No, it really wasn't. A Good Man Goes to War was entirely self contained - there was no lead into the next episode. Just because they say it was the second of a two parter doesn't actually mean it was a proper continuation.

Moffat really needs to start bringing back proper two part episodes. The Wedding of River Song could have been twice as badass.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 15, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> No, it really wasn't. A Good Man Goes to War was entirely self contained - there was no lead into the next episode. Just because they say it was the second of a two parter doesn't actually mean it was a proper continuation.
> 
> Moffat really needs to start bringing back proper two part episodes. The Wedding of River Song could have been twice as badass.



This ^

Wedding of River Song should have been two parter, make a season have 14 episodes I don't care but that episode had way too much going on and could of used a bit of fluff, or make the episode 60 minutes long, something.

Oh here is another quote about what Steven Moffat will be doing for Series 7



			
				Moffman said:
			
		

> ?I want slutty titles and movie-poster plots. I want  big pictures and strap lines. The first episode I?m writing is called
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> No, it really wasn't. A Good Man Goes to War was entirely self contained - there was no lead into the next episode. Just because they say it was the second of a two parter doesn't actually mean it was a proper continuation.
> 
> Moffat really needs to start bringing back proper two part episodes. The Wedding of River Song could have been twice as badass.


On the title thing it was marked as a two parter for the season. 

And no it wasn't self contained, because the story didn't end till the end of the season, that's what self contained means.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 15, 2011)

Well if you want to get technical Turn Left/Stolen Earth/Journey's End and Utopia/The Sound of Drums/Last of the Time Lords are both three-parters but their 1st part is really separate from the the main two parts.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 15, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> On the title thing it was marked as a two parter for the season.
> 
> And no it wasn't self contained, because the story didn't end till the end of the season, that's what self contained means.



How was it not self contained? That episode was about Demon's Run. Were they still in Demon's Run in the next episode? Did they ever go back? They went from Demon's Run to Hitler's Germany, from chasing Rory's and Amy's newborn baby to witnessing Melody regenerate into River. How is that a continuation?

If it was a continuation, Melody would've still been a baby. There wouldn't have been a timeskip _and_ a rewritten history within the first few minutes of the second episode. They only called it a two-parter to connect the two halves of the series.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> How was it not self contained? That episode was about Demon's Run. Were they still in Demon's Run in the next episode? Did they ever go back? They went from Demon's Run to Hitler's Germany, from chasing Rory's and Amy's newborn baby to witnessing Melody regenerate into River. How is that a continuation?
> 
> If it was a continuation, Melody would've still been a baby. There wouldn't have been a timeskip _and_ a rewritten history within the first few minutes of the second episode.* They only called it a two-parter to connect the two halves of the series*.



All of what you said is bullshit. That's like saying Episode II isn't a continuation because Anakin's grown up. At the end you even admit this. Please just stop.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2011)

CTK you don't have to be so rude


----------



## Bioness (Dec 15, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> All of what you said is bullshit. That's like saying Episode II isn't a continuation because Anakin's grown up. At the end you even admit this. Please just stop.



So by that logic there are no parters and the entire series of Doctor Who is just a giant episode?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 15, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> All of what you said is bullshit. That's like saying Episode II isn't a continuation because Anakin's grown up. At the end you even admit this. Please just stop.



Right, 'cause sequels are exactly the same as two-parters.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2011)

Vault said:


> CTK you don't have to be so rude


People don't have to make such benign points.



Bioness said:


> So by that logic there are no parters and the  entire series of Doctor Who is just a giant episode?


The point is this, by the definition of a two parter and by the shows listing in the season, its a two parter. Some two parters will be part of a greater overarching plot, others will be stand alone. Some will be a mix. 

The two episodes in question are two parters because the big plot point was "what happened to Amy and her baby" the question is posed at the end of one episode, addressed in the next and answered in Let's Kill Hitler. This is how you form an argument, take note. It doesn't involve whining just because you didn't like the second part (which I actually did enjoy despite everyone else hating it).


----------



## Bioness (Dec 15, 2011)

We weren't talking about not liking one of the parts, we were talking about how the parts had completely different plots from each other.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2011)

Bioness said:


> We weren't talking about not liking one of the parts, we were talking about how the parts had completely different plots from each other.


And I'm talking about how you're wrong and you're using this argument because you don't like one of the parts. 

Feel free to be wrong all you want, but don't get upset when someone challenges you with a valid point, the two parts deal with the fate of Amy and River, the first one deals mostly with Amy's fate cause she's with River, once we're told who the baby is the next part deals with finding River and we find out River grew up near her mom and dad and was in a way raised by them.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 15, 2011)

How can you tell me what parts I did or didn't like? I really liked both A Good Man Goes to War and Let's Kill Hitler.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 15, 2011)

Bioness said:


> How can you tell me what parts I did or didn't like? I really liked both A Good Man Goes to War and Let's Kill Hitler.



No you didn't. The fact that you've got a Tennant set shows just how anti-Smith you really are, 'cause nobody with taste likes Tennant any more.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 15, 2011)

I have Matt Smith sets in waiting if it makes you feel any better, just check my Avatar folder in my profile.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 15, 2011)

> Speaking at the Doctor Who press screening in London, executive producer Moffat said the pair will be leaving the show at some point during next series, before hinting at the return on River Song.
> 
> He said: 'The final days of the Ponds are coming during the next series. Then the Doctor will meet a new friend.'
> 
> ...


----------



## Bioness (Dec 15, 2011)

Next companion better also be male , sick of all the females.


----------



## Corran (Dec 15, 2011)

Damn, was hoping we were done with the Ponds this year. Wanted some new blood already.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 16, 2011)

Bioness said:


> How can you tell me what parts I did or didn't like? I really liked both A Good Man Goes to War and Let's Kill Hitler.


You said that "we weren't talking about not liking the parts" so I assumed you didn't.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 16, 2011)

Doctor Who: The Doctor, The Widow And The Wardrobe *spoiler-free* review


*Spoiler*: _Well, that was surreal._ 




_Never, in all the years of covering Doctor Who at Den Of Geek, have I sat at screening where Steven Moffat sat half way between two major figures in the British government.

On one side, the Shadow Chancellor, Ed Balls. Meanwhile, the Chancellor Of The Exchequer, George Osborne, was a few seats to the other. Given that we were all invited to suggest who our scariest monsters were before the screening, it was a wonder so many resisted such an easy opportunity. Rest assured that we did our bit.

The Doctor, The Widow And The Wardrobe, though, the reason you're actually here, is lovely. An enchanting hour of television, anchored by a tremendous turn from Claire Skinner. She’s not a million miles away from her work in Outnumbered here, but as Madge Arwell, a Second World War widower facing her first Christmas away from her husband, her performance is one of conviction, and measure.

The only bits of the story I’ll tell you are the ones you’re likely to already know. The Doctor arrives into Madge’s life, she does him a good turn, and he promises that he’ll return the favour. As she faces a lonely Christmas, the Doctor returns as The Caretaker, and things evolve from there.

Opening with a few welcome tips of the hat to Star Wars pre-credits, what immediately shines through here is the comedy. There’s an abundance of it, much of it derived from Steven Moffat’s very witty script. But he also gives Matt Smith a platform to showcase his enviable comedic talents, and the first twenty minutes or so is an absolute Christmassy blast. It's very, very funny.

The tone begins, inevitably, to evolve throughout the episode, and the Narnia elements that were hinted come through loud and clear. This is enhanced by some quite wonderful production design, and a delicate score from Murray Gold, too.

It’s very Christmassy in feel, and, as always, there’s a serious core to it. There is a Doctor Who story in the midst of it all, and it’s a pretty standalone one. Furthermore, it’s certainly an episode that you can, and will, enjoy, without requiring quite the levels of concentration demanded come the end of series six.

I also love the fact that Steven Moffat’s writing takes children so seriously. That beneath the jokes and the jabs at the abilities or otherwise of grown-ups, there’s a rock solid heart to what the characters are going through. The Doctor, The Widow And The Wardrobe contains its cast list quite a lot, and that means that there’s genuinely time to focus on what Madge and her family are going through. Real credit and to both Holly Earl and Maurice Cole for making their particularly young characters so believable, and easy to root for.

I was disappointed we didn’t get more of Bill Bailey and Arabella Weir, who were clearly having fun with their roles here, as well as their emotional companion, which again, we won’t spoil for you. Furthermore, the strength of the characters, which made spending time with them a pleasure, meant things dropped just a little when it came time to heavily press on with the story.

But crikey, this was good. It’s a very different episode from last year’s A Christmas Carol, effortlessly blending drama and comedy, whilst also feeling just a bit more relaxed than Who has been for a while. It feels separate enough from the last series, but savvy enough to keep the odd tie in place.

It’s, for me, the best Christmas special since The Christmas Invasion (and I say that having loved last year’s, too), and it’s pitched quite brilliantly, given the day and time it’s going out._

Enjoy it. I did. I can't tell you for sure what the British government thought, though...


----------



## Shade (Dec 16, 2011)

Sounds fantastic, illmatic. Can't wait. And I'm glad to see pre-production for Series 7 starting.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And I'm talking about how you're wrong and you're using this argument because you don't like one of the parts.
> 
> Feel free to be wrong all you want, but don't get upset when someone challenges you with a valid point, *the two parts deal with the fate of Amy and River*, the first one deals mostly with Amy's fate cause she's with River, once we're told who the baby is the next part deals with finding River and we find out River grew up near her mom and dad and was in a way raised by them.



That's a weak argument. And no one said anything about not liking it. The whole season could be said to be about Amy and River's fate. Amy's child was introduced in The Impossible Astronaut and River's mystery has been unravelling since her introduction. By your logic, every episode concerning River's identity, which by the way has been a staple of Moffat's run on the show, should be considered an x-parter. AGMGTW had as much to do with LKH as any of the series's serialized episodes dealing with the same questions.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 16, 2011)

Shade said:


> That's a weak argument. And no one said anything about not liking it. The whole season could be said to be about Amy and River's fate. Amy's child was introduced in The Impossible Astronaut and River's mystery has been unravelling since her introduction. By your logic, every episode concerning River's identity, which by the way has been a staple of Moffat's run on the show, should be considered an x-parter. AGMGTW had as much to do with LKH as any of the series's serialized episodes dealing with the same questions.



No its not a weak argument, that's the plot, those episodes were specifically about that and the production notes say 1 and 2 next to them respectively.


----------



## Shade (Dec 16, 2011)

If that's true, it really boils down to 'technically, but not really'.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 16, 2011)

Doctor Who ‘The Doctor, The Widow And The Wardrobe’ – SFX Sneak Preview


*Spoiler*: _15 non-spoilery thoughts on the Doctor Who Xmas special_ 




The pre-titles sequence may just be the most audacious cliffhanger in Doctor Who history.

If I knew what the laws of physics were I could confidently say that it leaves them broken, sobbing and crying for Mummy Physics.

Listen out for references to no less than two Peter Davison era stories: one a direct wink to the fans, one possibly unintentional.

There’s also a call-out to Christopher Eccleston tale “The End Of The World”.

What is it with this incarnation of the Doctor and taps?

If the Doctor ever gives you a present, it will probably take the form of a blue box. Well, naturally. Do not open it before Christmas.

Time Lord wisdom #1: Panthers are terrifying.

Time Lord wisdom #2: There’s no such thing as foretelling.

Time Lord wisdom #3: Doors are irresistible.

It’s considerably more linear than last year’s Christmas special.

It’s directed with style, filled with a fine sense of period atmosphere (think People’s Friend covers) and studded with memorable visuals: some moments feel folkloric, others trade in the kind of juicy juxtaposition that Doctor Who’s always been so brilliant at, colliding two realities together.

Cake mix: Enid Blyton, with a pinch of Douglas Adams, a sprig of Star Wars and perhaps a buried sixpence in the form of Jason And The Argonauts.

It lines up alongside The Green Death as one of Doctor Who’s more ecologically-minded stories.

You may even feel a pang of conscience as you look at your Christmas tree. Now that’s subversive, Mr Moffat.

Matt Smith delivers a smile that will smash your heart to pieces.



Via


----------



## Bioness (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh yeah I finally took a picture with my Adipose baby.


----------



## Shade (Dec 18, 2011)

Lol @ CTK negging me, that's how you know someone's out of anything valid to say. You really can't handle any opinion but our own, can you?

Anyway, Amy/Rory's story is supposed to end 'heartbreakingly', any ideas what that could mean? I hope it's not Rory dying because I'll just laugh if they carry through with that. Amy dying wouldn't happen because they can't kill off a full-time companion. It'll probably be sad in the same way Donna's ending was supposed to be.


----------



## River Song (Dec 21, 2011)

Who likes my Set


----------



## Bioness (Dec 21, 2011)

It is interesting, how about my set


----------



## River Song (Dec 21, 2011)

It be hot


----------



## illmatic (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey the interviews and commentary for the upcoming Doctor Who Christmas special marathon is there going to be any way to watch it? I'm gonna have to miss large parts of it.

Also whovians check out this online Doctor Who game called Worlds in TIme



> _*Doctor Who: Worlds in Time*_ is an upcoming  created for the Adobe Flash platform developed by . It is based on the science fiction series  and is due to be commercially released in the first quarter(Jan - Mar)of 2012. It will be free to play.



You can sign up and play the preview now though


于某已将这些钱挥霍一空


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 22, 2011)

Large pic.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## tashtin (Dec 25, 2011)

My body is ready


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2011)

Doctor shouted in Outerspace and then did a Master Chief. Wtf is this?


----------



## Bioness (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 25, 2011)

Well that was a Christmasy episode.


----------



## tashtin (Dec 25, 2011)

Everything before they enter the box (barring the shitty opening) and the last few minutes were epic - the bits in between were mediocre.

The actors were great except for the annoying crying of marge, Lily arwell was awesome (hopefully the new companion) and the lack of use of bill bailey was criminal.

Matt smith proves once again why he is a cut obove all the other actors that came before him. Fine performance. Yet again.

Pretty average episode.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 25, 2011)

I rather liked the episode, although yes in the middle it was a bit slow. And I feel bad for the trees they still lost their bodies when the humans (always the humans) burned their world.
How can a bunch of trees make a time machine anyway?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2011)

Dat ending


Q_O


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWY5b2ZbsZU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Dec 26, 2011)

So there will be a new companion next season correct?


----------



## illmatic (Dec 26, 2011)

Sometime next season/series the Doctor will meet "A new friend"



Ennoea said:


> Doctor shouted in Outerspace and then did a Master Chief. Wtf is this?



I too thought that scene strained the limits of suspension of disbelief.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2011)

How did the doctor survive? Last I checked he wasn't a fucking super hero, Moffat is really dropping the ball.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 26, 2011)

It was an impact suit with a body repair function.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I was kinda disappointed with the "I'm not going to hug you" part
> 
> I wanted Rory to hug instead and Amy to be all





Didi said:


> Haha Sunny that was precisely what I was expecting/hoping too





Bioness said:


> What you guys too
> Serious the suspense of the hugs was killing me.



Anyone else?


----------



## Huntress (Dec 26, 2011)

Damn that episode was awful. I cant think of a single good thing about it.
Nearly as bad as that episode with the guy in the monster fat suit and the stupid spot the doctor club, cant remmeber what it was called.
Also matt smith is looking terrible, has he been taking too many drugs or something?


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Dec 26, 2011)

I thought "The Doctor, The Widow, and The Wardrobe" was a okay episode. Instead of giving the kids a present that could take them to a wintry planet, he should just taken them anywhere on his TARDIS.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2011)

I thought it was lazy, I've read better fanfic than that.



> Also matt smith is looking terrible, has he been taking too many drugs or something?



I don't think so. He looked fine to me.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 26, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> Nearly as bad as that episode with the guy in the monster fat suit and the stupid spot the doctor club, cant remmeber what it was called.


Love & Monsters


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 26, 2011)

Guys what's that site that lets you watch Dr. Who online again? I lost my book mark.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 26, 2011)

I use tvlinks

Website has everything pretty much

just check under TV shows--> D--->"Doctor Who (2005)"


----------



## illmatic (Dec 26, 2011)

You can watch the Christmas special online if your a BBCA subscriber


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2011)

I liked the episode just fine. Loved the end a lot.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Dec 27, 2011)

Horrible episode.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh, by the way we did one of the Doctor Who shoots and there might be a second since my camera has been upgraded.


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 27, 2011)

It's pretty clear that Moff's Who embraces the cheesiness of christmas wholeheartedly, and everything that comes with. This episode was not nearly as good as The Christmas Carol one, but nonetheless I liked the humour, the strong character focus and the continued inventiveness of ideas underpinning the whole thing.

The main problem I had was that the tower being a time travelling spaceship was a massive ass-pull, and did bring the whole thing down. That the mother was needed to make it go just seemed like an attempt to be clever which the plot could never really properly justify. Because this doesn't work the plot does fall down, but there was still a lot to enjoy in there.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2011)

I was so happy to see Rory and Amy at the end. 

So I was thinking of Christmas Who stories and I'm annoyed we haven't seen an evil Snowmen invasion yet


----------



## Bioness (Dec 27, 2011)

The Christmas Invasion and Runaway Bride still top the Christmas episodes for me.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2011)

Runaway Bride had that great chase sequence, otherwise I didn't really like it too much. Christmas Invasion was good and so was A Christmas Carol, my two favourite ones.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 27, 2011)

There were a few parts that I didn't like too like the final scene was a tag anti climatic.

Something I do wish Matt Smith would do though, is change his hair back to how it was in the middle of the 5th series. You know longer and not so much put together.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Dec 28, 2011)

So from now on, it's called Caretaker Who, right?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 28, 2011)

Are we really upset over the Doctor's hairstyle?


----------



## Bioness (Dec 28, 2011)

I am


----------



## illmatic (Dec 31, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> Also matt smith is looking terrible, has he been taking too many drugs or something?



He was looking like the ganger doctor


----------



## illmatic (Dec 31, 2011)

illmatic said:


> BBC America's 'Doctor Who,' ABC's 'Modern Family' Top iTunes Year-End TV List


----------



## Bioness (Dec 31, 2011)

I think I'm being too much of a David Tennaphile..I just spent like 2 hours watching him on various talk shows on youtube...but I did learn some interesting stuff about him


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 10, 2012)

So I was listening to the soundtrack from season 5.

And was thinking, 'wait a tick...the s6 ost should be out by now!'

And lo and behold it came out last month.

So I have that available if anyone wants it. Or you could do the responsible thing and buy it.

...Lol...


----------



## Bart (Jan 10, 2012)

Woah only 2 posts since 2012?

But yeah brilliant Christmas episode :WOW


----------



## Bioness (Jan 11, 2012)

We could talk more about Doctor Who, I'd love that :33

Like what did you like and didn't like about Series 6?


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jan 11, 2012)

I mention it before but I didn't like the finale of Series 6. The way how the Doctor survive was lame and predictable. The beginning and end of the first part of the Series 6 was awesome. The only episode that I enjoyed from the second part was "Let's Kill Hitler". 

It sucks how we have to wait until the Fall for Series 7 to start up.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2012)

Series 6 was great, the only episode I didn't really like was the finale. Not because it was bad, the Doctor's death was just too anti-climatic for me and didn't deserve a series long mystery.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2012)

Series 6 had its highs and lows but overall I enjoyed.  I liked 5 loads more though


----------



## Kanali (Jan 12, 2012)

Series 6 was awesome but it had a very weak ending. After a whole season of building up the mystery, the ending was predictable and anti-climatic.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 17, 2012)

Honestly, S6 has been my fave series of Dr Who. The Silence are probably the most interesting and creepy villain I've seen on NeWho, some terrific character work went on in episodes like Let's Kill Hitler, The Girl Who Waited and The God Complex. The only two episodes I thought were weak were The Curse of the Black Spot and Night Terrors, and even the latter I didn't think was necessarily badly done, just a bit mediocre.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone else feels cheated at the quality of Sherlock, esp Adler and Sherlock, and Moffat's DW eps and the lack of chemistry between River and the Doctor?


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes                      .


----------



## James Bond (Jan 17, 2012)

I like Matt Smith as The Doctor but I still miss David Tennant 

Seen Fright Night purely because David Tennant was in it.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 17, 2012)

I prefer Matt Smith myself.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Anyone else feels cheated at the quality of Sherlock, esp Adler and Sherlock, and Moffat's DW eps and the lack of chemistry between River and the Doctor?



Well each episode of Sherlock is like a feature film. So the quality will going to be much higher however i know exactly how you feel


----------



## Bioness (Jan 17, 2012)

^ This

If Doctor Who only had a few episodes like Sherlock then you would see some high quality stuff. But they need to spread the budget for the episodes.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm not talking about budget, just tighter writing.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2012)

Its not Matt's fault rather its Alex  I dont like her much and also her dialogue is annoying.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Bioness said:


> ^ This
> 
> If Doctor Who only had a few episodes like Sherlock then you would see some high quality stuff. But they need to spread the budget for the episodes.



Eh, wouldn't go that far. Especially since a couple of _Sherlock_ episodes themselves were somewhat sub-par.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2012)

Well i guess thats you mate.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2012)

Vault said:


> Its not Matt's fault rather its Alex  I dont like her much and also her dialogue is annoying.


Its funny because I was saying stuff like this way back when she was being all big headed and more annoying than she is now. I think she's gotten better.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 21, 2012)

Am I the only one who liked River Song's character?

Please say it ain't just me...

I thought it was an interesting twist to a possible Doctor romance subplot (the whole "keep meeting each other out of synch" thing) when she was first introduced waaaay back in series 4.  My only complaint was that it felt like Moffat pulled Mels out of his ass.  There should have been at least some mention of her in the 5th series or summin.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 21, 2012)

I liked her Taichaou


Fuck da poleece.


----------



## tashtin (Jan 21, 2012)

River song is cancer, a festering one at that. She was good in silence in the library but become unbearably annoying the more she appeared. She wasn't needed in the Time of the angels, the character bishop was far more interesting than her - but then so were the artificial trees.

A good character turned waste she should have remained dead (as in never appear again).


----------



## River Song (Jan 21, 2012)

I hated River Song


----------



## Kanali (Jan 21, 2012)

Wibbly Wobbly said:


> Am I the only one who liked River Song's character?
> 
> Please say it ain't just me...
> 
> I thought it was an interesting twist to a possible Doctor romance subplot (the whole "keep meeting each other out of synch" thing) when she was first introduced waaaay back in series 4.  My only complaint was that it felt like Moffat pulled Mels out of his ass.  There should have been at least some mention of her in the 5th series or summin.



You're not, I've loved River Songs character since the beginning. Although I found the reveal of who she really was a bit disappointing, I still think she's a fun character.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 21, 2012)

I love River. I don't know how people can dislike her. Haters gonna hate I guess,


----------



## Ippy (Jan 21, 2012)

Having her as a possible Doctor romance is certainly better than the obvious companion thing, though I liked just about every companion so far.  

Donna was the funniest, Martha was the cutest, and Amy is a redhead.  

Am I alone in my hatred of Rose though?  

Donna and Martha one season a piece, but Rose gets _two_? Shit ain't fair.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 21, 2012)

I loathe Rose. Replace her with Jackie any day.

*Pete:* I'm rich.
*Jackie:* I don't care about that...how rich?
*Peter:* Very.
*Jackie:* I don't care about that...how very?

Classic.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 21, 2012)

I didn't like Rose much either, the whole DoctorRose romance that lasted until the 10th regenerated was too much. 

Donna was my absolute favorite.

Also Rose didn't just get two season she appeared in several episodes of season 4 as well.

And I love River, she is able to match the Doctor and that brings a good duo feeling to the series.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 29, 2012)

So I came to a revelation having rewatched The Wedding of River Song for the 589375th time.

The first question, "Doctor Who?" was a response.

A response to this:


> *River: *I've been sending out a message. A distress call. Outside the bubble of our time. The universe is still turning and I've sent a message everywhere. To the future and the past, the beginning and the end of everything. "The Doctor is dying. Please, please help."
> *The Doctor:* River! River! This is ridiculous! That would mean nothing to anyone. It's insane. Worse, it's stupid! You embarrass me.



So you are the first sentient creature to ever exist in the universe and you get this message:

"The Doctor is dying. Please, please help."

The natural response is, and thus, the first question ever asked

"Doctor, who?"


Now what the significance of that is, lol idk.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow, that is an amazing thought Sun. Reps


----------



## Ippy (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice thought.

I think your revelation is just that.  There is no significance of what it is beyond that it _is _the first question, and that it likely was asked due to River asking for help from the Doctor across all time and space.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 30, 2012)

It is just as likely that it was asked before then as well. Think about it only those who were able to translate and receive that signal will get it, the Doctor has been to planets and stuff where the sentient life forms may not be at that point yet.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 30, 2012)

Translate?

I find it hard to believe that River didn't use some sort of translating device ala the TARDIS'.  Otherwise, what would be the point of sending out a message that no one understands?


----------



## Bioness (Jan 30, 2012)

Well I mean translate from whatever wave length it is using..unless it was telepathic and beamed into their heads..but they never went into more detail than that.


----------



## Kanali (Jan 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN5jPQdJXYE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

In case anyone missed an episode during the last 49 years


----------



## Bioness (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice to see the guy updated from his last video when only went up to Donna leaving.

Though if you saw his original one he uses the same music and clips so you can basically skip to the new material.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 30, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Well I mean translate from whatever wave length it is using..unless it was telepathic and beamed into their heads..but they never went into more detail than that.


Well it was done with Tardis tech.

I'd assume it telepathic.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2012)

Steven Moffat is the luckiest man ever...I'm going to kill him! 



Why does he get to hang out with Molly?


----------



## Spica (Jan 31, 2012)

So I've been having a huge Doctor Who marathon through Netflix.

My favourite quote is "Doctor? My sworn enemy!" 

And Weeping Angels are the scariest things from the entire DW universe.

I'm now in the middle of the fifth series. What I don't get is why Netflix doesn't have beyond season four and the Tennant-specials, like The Waters of Mars and such. Had to watch "alternatively" and even then it's hard to find the Tennant-specials


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 31, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Steven Moffat is the luckiest man ever...I'm going to kill him!
> 
> 
> 
> Why does he get to hang out with Molly?


Produce a hit tv show and you can hang out with the cast too.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah the Tennant specials especially End of TIme are difficult to come by on the web, I bought the DVD set for them.

Also I've been having thoughts of bringing old companions back just for an episode or two, would be fun. Like Martha and Micky would like to see where their relationship went ...but I guess really those are the only recent ones who we can have..well them and Jack Harkness.

Also I'm going back to Matt's hair, he looks so hot and cute and adorable here.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah, his shaggy hair makes him look younger in S5


----------



## Bioness (Jan 31, 2012)

And a big part of the Tenth Doctor (David Tennant) was his hair, it was everywhere and in each episode was different.

The way they have Matt Smith is like he is balding 



I still love him though


----------



## Spica (Feb 1, 2012)

Bioness said:


> And a big part of the Tenth Doctor (David Tennant) was his hair, it was everywhere and in each episode was different.



Really ? I thought his eyes were the big part. 

I really like the historical celebrity episodes (Shakespeare, Churchill and Queen Victoria etc) and being an art history geek, I'm enjoying Vincent and The Doctor episode.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 2, 2012)

Time for scenes that send shivers down my spine


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2012)

Writing some DW fanfic right now.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 3, 2012)

What will the fanfic be about?

also:


----------



## Ippy (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't consider the Cybermen to be evil at all.

They honestly believe that they're helping people by freeing them of their emotions.


----------



## Eternity (Feb 3, 2012)

Wibbly Wobbly said:


> I don't consider the Cybermen to be evil at all.
> 
> They honestly believe that they're helping people by freeing them of their emotions.



Thats why they are Lawful Evil. . Lawful evil are people that do bad things, but think they are doing good. Like some marines in OP


----------



## Bioness (Feb 3, 2012)

Wibbly Wobbly said:


> I don't consider the Cybermen to be evil at all.
> 
> They honestly believe that they're helping people by freeing them of their emotions.



Yeah but they kill anyone who refuses and resists. If you are big on Doctor Who lore, there are future versions of the Cybermen who do not try to convert others and just want to live in harmony, but the most well known versions are not anywhere near this.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Wibbly Wobbly said:


> I don't consider the Cybermen to be evil at all.
> 
> They honestly believe that they're helping people by freeing them of their emotions.



Not really...They spew that line but thats mostly so they can fill their ranks. Their core motivation is the survival of the Cyber race, and they have it hardwired into their thinking that that is of paramount importance and the sacrifice of their humanity is a worthwhile trade. 

Think of it this way: if they have no emotions, then they have no empathy or compassion, so they don't give a crap about other people one way or the other. Thats why they are more than prepared to annihilate entire worlds and species if they get in the way or deem them a threat. 

The Cybermen exemplify the idea that evil is the absence of good; they are evil because they are incapable of good, because they have sacrificed their goodness for the sake of selfish survival.



Eternity said:


> Thats why they are Lawful Evil. . Lawful evil are people that do bad things, but think they are doing good. Like some marines in OP



Thats not what Lawful Evil means at all.

Lawful Evil means an evil person who is inclined towards some kind of order. They might prefer to exploit the legal system, think that their power is most secure in a tightly-run and efficient system, follow a particular code (for honour, but also just for discipline), or they might simply hate freedom and will enslave others out of malice. 

It has nothing to do with whether or not they are selfish or immoral bastards. Neutral and Chaotic Evil types can still believe they are doing good, and depending on the circumstances might actually _be_ doing good.


----------



## Eternity (Feb 3, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Not really...They spew that line but thats mostly so they can fill their ranks. Their core motivation is the survival of the Cyber race, and they have it hardwired into their thinking that that is of paramount importance and the sacrifice of their humanity is a worthwhile trade.
> 
> Think of it this way: if they have no emotions, then they have no empathy or compassion, so they don't give a crap about other people one way or the other. Thats why they are more than prepared to annihilate entire worlds and species if they get in the way or deem them a threat.
> 
> ...



So they are Nautral Evil?


----------



## Bioness (Feb 3, 2012)

No Cybermen follow strict guidelines which is why they would be considered Lawful, same with Jack Harkness. The Doctor, River Song, and The Master all follow their own rules basically, though a few past incarnations of the Doctor and the Master might fall more under Neutral or even Lawful.



*Law* implies honor, trustworthiness, obedience to authority,  and reliability. On the downside, lawfulness can include  closed-mindedness, reactionary adherence to tradition, judgmentalness,  and a lack of adaptability. Those who consciously promote lawfulness say  that only lawful behavior creates a society in which people can depend  on each other and make the right decisions in full confidence that  others will act as they should.​ *Chaos* implies freedom, adaptability, and flexibility. On the  downside, chaos can include recklessness, resentment toward legitimate  authority, arbitrary actions, and irresponsibility. Those who promote  chaotic behavior say that only unfettered personal freedom allows people  to express themselves fully and lets society benefit from the potential  that its individuals have within them.​ Someone who is *neutral* with respect to law and chaos has a  normal respect for authority and feels neither a compulsion to follow  rules nor a compulsion to rebel. They are honest but can be tempted into  lying or deceiving others if it suits him/her.


*Good* implies altruism, respect for life, and a concern for the  dignity of sentient beings. Good characters make personal sacrifices to  help others.​ *Evil* implies harming, oppressing, and killing others. Some  evil creatures simply have no compassion for others and kill without  qualms if doing so is convenient or if it can be set up. Others actively  pursue evil, killing for sport or out of duty to some malevolent deity  or master.​ People who are *neutral* with respect to good and evil have  compunctions against killing the innocent but lack the commitment to  make sacrifices to protect or help others. Neutral people are committed  to others by personal relationships.​


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Eternity said:


> So they are Nautral Evil?



The whole Character Alignment thing is pretty messy and silly. It was supposed to shake up the whole Good and Evil thing because that was seen as too simplistic; didn't occur to anyone that simplicity leaves a lot more room to manouver. The system makes everything overly complicated and most characters can fit into more than one at any given moment.

Both the Daleks and the Cybermen could be considered Lawful Evil because they follow a rigid internal command structure, or Neutral Evil because their dealings with other species are motivated entirely by self-interest and they have zero qualms about breaking their word (Lawful types typically care about their word more than most). They could be considered Chaotic Evil because they answer to no authority in the universe except for themselves (even the Master had some nominal, token subversience to the Time Lords, even if he didn't let it get in the way).

So, take your pick. It's not really about what a character _is;_ its more about what they are most like.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah but the latest incarnation(s) (two if you consider the Harold Saxon and blond hair versions diferent) of The Master were definitely full on Chaotic Evil.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Bioness (Feb 9, 2012)

God you guys are dead.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm7aE4xUjwQ&list=FL7YoEFWCrFzT9wJ9hE-9sqg&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Feb 10, 2012)

So that IDW likes crossing the wires as it were.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 15, 2012)

So we're discussing Who in the MSPA convo thread.

And I spent the last 20 minutes or so writing this post.



Sunuvmann said:


> The final 6 episodes of that season were absolutely fantastic and some of my favorites. But the first 7 were piss poor.
> 
> I would put the previous season as the most consistently good season what with there only being only maybe 4 meh episodes, none of which I didn't like.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bioness (Feb 15, 2012)

You have great taste Sunuvmann would you by chance be looking into having a homosexual relationship?

Though if I could place the seasons in order of favorite to least favorite it would be 4, 5, 6, 2, 1, with 3 as the last...mainly because I found Martha only slightly more tolerable than rose but not enough to make up for some of the stories.

It is interesting you didn't rate Vincent and the Doctor higher, everyone seemed to think that was a high point of the 5th series, though I can agree I found it boring.

I should do a list...


----------



## Ippy (Feb 15, 2012)

You should be _ashamed _of yourself for not having Midnight under "Great"...


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'd put _Midnight_ under "meh" there I said it.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm flabbergasted.


----------



## Eternity (Feb 15, 2012)

Midnight was great.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 15, 2012)

I loved Midnight but seriously I was pissed off at every human on there....also why didn't the hostess just push the bitch out the door?


----------



## Ippy (Feb 15, 2012)

That's the thing.

It was a look at the human condition.  How the average group of people would react under such a high stress situation, against something unknown while trapped, and with no immediate help forthcoming.

It's easy to say "S/he shoulda said/done dis!" when you're sitting pretty at home, without the same distractions and stress that those people were under.  Not to mention you have the viewpoint of someone on the outside looking it, with the knowledge that The Doctor is a trustworthy guy who would likely have come up with a solution.  To them, he was just a snobby guy who thought very highly of himself.

Anyone claiming they would have done better is full of shit.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, yes humans are monsters this is played with so much in Doctor Who.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 15, 2012)

Wibbly Wobbly said:


> That's the thing.
> 
> It was a look at the human condition.  How the average group of people would react under such a high stress situation, against something unknown while trapped, and with no immediate help forthcoming.
> 
> ...



You could say that about every horror movie ever.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 15, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Yes, yes humans are monsters this is played with so much in Doctor Who.


You're missing the point.  

That episode wasn't saying that people are monsters.  It was saying that we are all flawed in some way.  The hostess let her fear get the better of her.  The wife was the biggest voice in throwing out The Doctor but acted like she believed in him all along at the end.  Even The Doctor himself is guilty of arrogance, which is what made them resentful of him in the first place.

Remember, not monsters.

Flawed.

It was genius, IMO.



masamune1 said:


> You could say that about every horror movie ever.


Not as well done as Midnight.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 15, 2012)

Bioness said:


> You have great taste Sunuvmann would you by chance be looking into having a homosexual relationship?
> 
> Though if I could place the seasons in order of favorite to least favorite it would be 4, 5, 6, 2, 1, with 3 as the last...mainly because I found Martha only slightly more tolerable than rose but not enough to make up for some of the stories.
> 
> ...


I'm flattered but alas I prefer tits and vag. 

I was rather bored with it and found it kinda shoehorned. Probably would have been better earlier in the series as a bit of foreshadowing. But where it was, I found it boring and contrived. :I


Wibbly Wobbly said:


> You should be _ashamed _of yourself for not having Midnight under "Great"...





Wibbly Wobbly said:


> That's the thing.
> 
> It was a look at the human condition.  How the average group of people would react under such a high stress situation, against something unknown while trapped, and with no immediate help forthcoming.
> 
> ...


Too generic horror. It pissed me off.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2012)

Season 5 is my favorite one, it got better when I rewatched it.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 15, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Too generic horror. It pissed me off.


I remember our MSN convo... 

It pissed you off because you thought you would do better.

I explained to you, in detail, how that's bullshit.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 15, 2012)

Wibbly Wobbly said:


> You're missing the point.
> 
> That episode wasn't saying that people are monsters.  It was saying that we are all flawed in some way.  The hostess let her fear get the better of her.  The wife was the biggest voice in throwing out The Doctor but acted like she believed in him all along at the end.  Even The Doctor himself is guilty of arrogance, which is what made them resentful of him in the first place.
> 
> ...



Bit of a generalization to say thats "How the average group of people would react" or "Anyone claiming they would have done better is full of shit."

Though honestly I just found it a bit dull.

Plus, David Tennant (or the Tenth Doctor) just rubs me the wrong way.

Not a big fan of Donna either.

People probably think I'm just trolling- I mean every word.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 15, 2012)

Wibbly Wobbly said:


> I remember our MSN convo...
> 
> It pissed you off because you thought you would do better.
> 
> I explained to you, in detail, how that's bullshit.


I'd probably be scared shitless.

But I'm pretty genre savvy. Kinda like this.

TG: dude monsters arent real 
TG: thats stupid kids stuff for stupid babies 
EB: maybe. yeah you're right. 
TG: what are you an idiot 
TG: of course there are monsters in your house 
TG: youre in some weird evil monster dimension come on 
TG: skepticism is the crutch of cinematic troglodytes 
TG: like hey mom dad theres a dinosaur or a ghost or whatever in my room. "yeah right junior go back to bed" 
TG: fuck you mom and dad how many times are we going to watch this trope unfold it wasnt goddamn funny the first time i saw it 
TG: just once id like to see dad crap his pants when a kid says theres a vampire in his closet 
TG: "OH SHIT EVERYONE IN THE MINIVAN" 
TG: be fuckin dad of the year right there


----------



## Ippy (Feb 15, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Bit of a generalization to say thats "How the average group of people would react" or "Anyone claiming they would have done better is full of shit."


Because it is.

Unless you are used to high stress, life or death, situations on a regular basis, you would have _no fucking clue_ how you would react in a situation where your life, or the life of someone near you, is on the line.

I work in a hospital, and let me tell you newbie nurses, techs, and doctors run around confused and scared like chickens with their heads cut off whenever there's an emergency (we call them "codes")

Why?

Because _they have no fucking clue_.  

It's only after the third or fourth code that they start to look like people who know what the fuck to do in a high stress situation.  And mind you this is when you're surrounded by other people who have been there before, you have a set tried-and-true protocol to follow, and no one's trying to kill you (like in Midnight).



masamune1 said:


> Plus, David Tennant (or the Tenth Doctor) just rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> Not a big fan of Donna either.


This just invalidates all of your opinions then... :/



Sunuvmann said:


> I'd probably be scared shitless.
> 
> But I'm pretty genre savvy. Kinda like this.
> 
> ...


?__________?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 15, 2012)

You should read MSPaintAdventures Taichaou


----------



## Bioness (Feb 15, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Plus, David Tennant (or the Tenth Doctor) just rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> Not a big fan of Donna either.
> 
> People probably think I'm just trolling- I mean every word.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 15, 2012)

Catherine Tate is easily my favoritest female companion.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E83ZLtYar7s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ippy (Feb 15, 2012)

Seriously.

Donna is awesome.

"You just want TO MATE!?!"

"I want A MATE!  A MATE!"


----------



## Bioness (Feb 15, 2012)

I  ruined my friend and her family?s lives so she left me to look after  them. 
The girl I love stayed in her parallel universe with a clone of me  and I will never see her again. 
My best friend lost all her memories of  me and all the wonderful things she did for the universe.
I am about to  die and the person I am now will disappear forever. 
So no, I wasn?t.



___


Fuckin' love Tumblr.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 15, 2012)

I honestly can sympathize with the hat fetish.

When I see a cool hat, I really fucking want to wear it.

Especially when I'm drunk lol


----------



## Bioness (Feb 15, 2012)

I love Matt and his quirks but I really wish David had stayed on for a few more years, maybe then the Eleventh doctor wouldn't have turned into such a huge basket case. I mean Ten's life was not only short (He only aged 7 years chronologically), but was fucking depressing, like I would have loved to see another season and maybe have David's doctor live for a few centuries before sucking the life out of him just as realizes he can still do more.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 15, 2012)

Who the fuck knows how old he is


----------



## Bioness (Feb 15, 2012)

They've been trying to keep a steady pace since the new series as they keep mention his age...seriously the original only 900 fuck up was bad enough.

But Ten did say he was 903 in "Voyage of the Damned" then 906 in End of Time, Eleven however said he was 907 by what The Beast Below. 

And honestly I think the age matters because they can have room to add new stories later. Something interesting apparently but Ten actually spent like 2-3 years trying to find Martha in one adventure when she became lost in space..even though I'm pretty sure the Tardis can locate individuals even with just their names...


----------



## Kanali (Feb 16, 2012)

I remember the 4th claiming he was over 900 sometime. According to Stephen Moffat the Doctor doesn't know how old he is and lies about it, so Ten could have lived longer than 7 years.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 16, 2012)

I kinda like the theory that after the time war (new series) he decided instead to start counting his age by how long he's been with the Tardis.

That'd make it so it would fly with previous ages.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm currently rewatching Series 6 and...
*Spoiler*: _SPOILERS_ 



I find it absolutely trippy that the River in the first episode already knew exactly what was going to happen through that arc.

She had to pretend that she didn't know that 11 was about to (sorta) die, that she wasn't in that suit, and that throughout the entire investigation that she didn't know who the little girl was.

When you add on to the fact that the River that went through the Crash of the Byzantium already went through Death of the Doctor, and thus knew exactly what was going to happen (including pretending that she didn't akready know 11 had forgotten that the native species' statues should have two heads).

Then you have the fact that The Doctor's first meeting with her was her death (which is even trippier since you have River being so out of synch with him that she actually mistook the 10th as possibly being the future 12th), which means throughout these past two seasons, each version of The Doctor is already fully aware of when she dies.

Then you have their first kiss through his perspective being their last from hers. 


...it amazes me that more people don't love her character.

She adds a dynamic to the story that I don't think I've ever seen elsewhere.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't think River pretended to forget about the statues. They don't reveal such details to each other, so they really didn't have a clue about the statues. They can't warn each other about what happens in their future, even if it's bad, because she knew about Donna and didn't tell her or the Doctor. The Doctor even respected it enough to never look into her diary.

And I'm pretty sure she knew that the Tenth Doctor was a Younger version, I mean she did mention that is the youngest she's ever seen him...which doesn't make much sense as I think in extra stories River has indirectly interacted with previous Doctors which would have had to been before she died.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 16, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I don't think River pretended to forget about the statues. They don't reveal such details to each other, so they really didn't have a clue about the statues. They can't warn each other about what happens in their future, even if it's bad, because she knew about Donna and didn't tell her or the Doctor. The Doctor even respected it enough to never look into her diary.


That's a possibility.



Bioness said:


> And I'm pretty sure she knew that the Tenth Doctor was a Younger version, I mean she did mention that is the youngest she's ever seen him...which doesn't make much sense as I think in extra stories River has indirectly interacted with previous Doctors which would have had to been before she died.



It just means that out of the different versions of him she's seen, he just happened to look the youngest.  I think it's honestly that simple.  Why go through the diary thing with him if she knew he was a younger version of The Doctor who has never interacted with her?


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Kanali said:


> I remember the 4th claiming he was over 900 sometime. According to Stephen Moffat the Doctor doesn't know how old he is and lies about it, so Ten could have lived longer than 7 years.



I don't think Ten ever _claimed_ he'd only lived 7 years; its just that, unlike most Doctors, he doesn't have lengthy periods off-screen lasting decades or centuries between companions or whatever. After leaving Rose he picked up Martha almost immediately, same with Donna, then he had a couple of solo adventures when he's avoiding his impeding death, which probably wasn't very long because the Ood said that the longer he put it off the more danger the universe was in. 

It justifies why, more than most Doctors, he was so bent on avoiding his next regeneration, since the rest might not be too keen on dying either but at least they enjoyed a long life (remembering that, to the Doctor, regenerating is almost like dying, and watching another man walk away), and why his death was so (melo)dramatic. The fact that the 11th Doctor was still claiming to be around 900 years old adds to the sense that he hadn't lived long.

Though the real pity should be for the Ninth....


----------



## Bioness (Feb 16, 2012)

She didn't know, which means she must have met the Tenth Doctor other times. And she stated his "eyes" are the youngest. She's part time lord do you really think she would judge him on physical appearance? Romana and The Rani were able to tell the Doctor's age and could tell when he lied about it.

And no River Song did not know about the statues, how would she? That would mean she was either told by the Doctor (which would never happen) or was there twice (again no).

And no Ten didn't state how long he lived but he was 900 when he regenerated and claimed he was 906 right before regenerating, then out pops Eleven who says he is 907 during The Beast Below. Also there was a period of time inbetween meeting Martha. He lost Rose, and right when he was crying about her Donna appears on the TARDIS, and then he has some time to himself and find Martha. After Martha he has lived at least 3 more years since Rose and meets Donna again after an undetermined period of time after fucking up Matha's life.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 16, 2012)

And (while I mentioned it to Taichaou on MSN, reposting here)

That probably isn't her last kiss

Remember, he still hasnt gotten that sonic and thus needs to give it to her before she can go die. That'll probably be the last kiss. (And then some...if you know what I mean )


----------



## Bioness (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah River Song was just being emo during that scene.

However it was an older version of the Doctor who gave her the special Screwdriver as we saw in _Night and the Doctor_ (Last Night) when both Doctors see each other and then the older versions says "spoilers".


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 16, 2012)

!

When was this???


----------



## Bioness (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Bioness (Feb 16, 2012)

I have the DVD...but don't know how to upload stuff

I'm surprised you haven't seen it I mean you HAD the Doctor Who pimping project.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 16, 2012)

I didn't tune in enough to know that there were DVD extras :I

Set up a video camera and record them?


----------



## Bioness (Feb 16, 2012)

But yeah those extras were awesome, it had a lot of fan service in it. And we got to learn a lot about what the Doctor does when the companions are asleep.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Feb 17, 2012)

It's on Youtube.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2012)

Any word on the Series 7 trailer?


----------



## Bioness (Feb 18, 2012)

You mean the series 7 that isn't due til fall of 2013?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 18, 2012)

Actually it's slated to come back late 2012 iirc


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2012)

It'd be good to see more of Madame Vastra and Jenny.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 18, 2012)

Everything needs more lesbians.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 18, 2012)

And more Jack Harkness because.


----------



## Kanali (Feb 18, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Actually it's slated to come back late 2012 iirc



No 100% set it stone date but presumably half in autumn 2012 and half in spring 2013.


----------



## Eternity (Feb 18, 2012)

Kanali said:


> No 100% set it stone date but presumably half in autumn 2012 and half in spring 2013.



I heared that this only a myth, but we will find out soon enough.


----------



## Kanali (Feb 18, 2012)

Eternity said:


> I heared that this only a myth, but we will find out soon enough.



Moffat has been vague on the subject, but he's said that it'll be out this year.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 19, 2012)

As long as we get more Madame Vastra and Jenny.


----------



## Eternity (Feb 19, 2012)

Eternity said:


> I heared that this only a myth, but we will find out soon enough.



Wow, what the.. why did I write this? This is grammar sucky-ness on high. 

"I heard that this was only a myth, but I guess we will find out soon enough."

There, much better.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 20, 2012)

They started filming for Series 7 today.


----------



## Lipid Sama (Feb 23, 2012)

Just a random question. Did they ever explain what was in the doctors rooms during The God Complex? It was one of those small minute things that probably holds no meaning. However it would be kinda cool to know exactly what the doctor fears. 

My theory was it was a dead Tardis. We usually hear that horn noises whenever the Tardis is in distress. Maybe his fear is, if he looses the Tardis he cant travel anymore. Or maybe it was him alone inside a dead Tardis?


----------



## Bioness (Feb 23, 2012)

> The *Cloister Bell* was an alarm bell located in the  inside .  The Cloister Bell was used in the most serious emergencies, emergencies  so grave that even the TARDIS itself (and its inhabitants) was in  danger. Its distinctive, sonorous, ringing sound resembled that of a  large church bell.


The number on the door to his room was 11, it is possible the Doctor's greatest fear is himself or his death.


----------



## Kanali (Feb 23, 2012)

Bioness said:


> The number on the door to his room was 11, it is possible the Doctor's greatest fear is himself or his death.



Thats my theory. In the past its been shown that his greatest fear is turning into the Valeyard (his evil future self) but this was pre-time war so there's no telling what it is now. And no it was never explained.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 23, 2012)

Lipid Sama said:


> Just a random question. Did they ever explain what was in the doctors rooms during The God Complex? It was one of those small minute things that probably holds no meaning. However it would be kinda cool to know exactly what the doctor fears.
> 
> My theory was it was a dead Tardis. We usually hear that horn noises whenever the Tardis is in distress. Maybe his fear is, if he looses the Tardis he cant travel anymore. Or maybe it was him alone inside a dead Tardis?



With the Cloister Bell, we know the TARDIS is related.

I support the notion that it involves himself. After all -- "*WHO *else?"

Personally, with the direction of series 5, I guess it could be himself as the Time Lord Victorious, with the Cloister Bell ringing because of all the damage he's done and will continue to do.

Funny God Complex relies on faith. If it were the 10th Doctor, the room could have contained Rose. In Satan Pit, he did say before The Beast that if he ever believed in anything, it would be Rose Tyler.

Though, his belief in Rose could be more than faith. Like fact.

Nonetheless, we're no longer on the 10th Doctor. It's the 11th Doctor now.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Feb 23, 2012)

I understand how it is still the Doctor with some slight personality changes, but they have been "predicting the death" of the Doctor for both Tennant and Smith. While it is still a death to the fans of those Doctors, he is still gallivanting around the galaxy with a different personality and meat suit. He still has his memories which is most important. I don't know, they seem to over exaggerate his death to me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't really see the each Doctor's regeneration as the same person at all.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 23, 2012)

Then you are wrong.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Feb 23, 2012)

Do Americans know about Doctor Who?


----------



## Bioness (Feb 23, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I don't really see the each Doctor's regeneration as the same person at all.



Me either, technically the old Doctor still dies and get's a new body but he's not the same, certain versions of himself may share similarities and they may all have the same memories but they are different people.


masamune1 said:


> Then you are wrong.



Read above.


Artful Lurker said:


> Do Americans know about Doctor Who?



<----Is American.

And yes they do, more than you think.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Severe Spoilers for Series 7...maybe_ 





Doctor Who Filming - ?Bad Wolf Bay?


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 23, 2012)

No, they are the same man (when he says otherwise he's speaking metaphorically). Thats pretty much canon. I think in crossover stories they've even identified themselves as "I'm you" and "Your me". Not to mention he's identified himself to companions and others as being the same man.

Not to mention all the other Time Lords who don't seem to have the Doctors identity issues (which can be chalked down to his regenerations being screwy by comparison). Not to mention it makes the Master redundant in a number of ways (his resurrection and search for immortality via new regerations are both pointless if he doesn't really care that he'll technically die anyway). Not to mention...I'm saying "not to mention" a bit too much, aren't I? 

Apart from anything else it makes all their motivation weaker if they are different people, like why the 9th, 10th and 11th Doctors are blaming themselves for something 8 did to end the Time War, and why people _blame_ him for it. If he's not actually responsible then he should stop whining about it so much, even considering his haunted memories.

Nobody has _ever_ suggested in-universe that they are different people apart from the Doctor that one time, and its questionable to imagine he was speaking literally when pretty much the entirety of the show contradicts that and it doesn't bother to raise all the monumental issues associated with it, apart from how they differ slightly in personality. This belongs on the same heap as James Bond being different agents (who mourn for the same dead wife).

This is serious business, people.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 23, 2012)

They are the same man yes but we are saying they don't feel the same and each could be as if they are different people.


----------



## Kanali (Feb 23, 2012)

They're pretty easily recognizable as the Doctor no matter what they look like or what minor personality differences they have from each other. I've never seen the Doctor as anything other than one man and as Masamune said, neither has he besides in that scene. Seeing as how the slight changes in personality are a result of his brain chemistry regenerating, I don't see how they could really feel all that different. I guess its just a matter of opinion.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 26, 2012)

Benedict Cumberbatch to play The Master on Doctor Who!


----------



## Velocity (Feb 26, 2012)

It's a possibility, not a certainty.

Since he's currently filming Star Trek 2 and quite busy with other stuff, he might not be able to find the time. Besides, I kinda don't like the idea of the Master coming back. Last time we saw him, he was locked inside the Time Lock with the rest of the Time Lords. It'd be weird for him to just suddenly appear out of nowhere, and it'd be even weirder for him to become a bad guy again after such an important heel face turn (regardless of a regeneration).

I don't think it'll happen, but it would be freakin' amazing if they somehow pulled it off.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 26, 2012)

Maybe he won't be entire evil this time. And him and the Doctor are noted to be among the cleverest of Time Lords, maybe he predicted the possibility of getting trapped in the Time Lock, I mean he figured he might die during "Last of the Time Lords" and "Sound of Drums".

But I kinda wanted Simm to come back as the Master :\


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> It's a possibility, not a certainty.
> 
> Since he's currently filming Star Trek 2 and quite busy with other stuff, he might not be able to find the time. Besides, I kinda don't like the idea of the Master coming back. Last time we saw him, he was locked inside the Time Lock with the rest of the Time Lords. It'd be weird for him to just suddenly appear out of nowhere, and it'd be even weirder for him to become a bad guy again after such an important heel face turn (regardless of a regeneration).
> 
> I don't think it'll happen, but it would be freakin' amazing if they somehow pulled it off.





Bioness said:


> Maybe he won't be entire evil this time. And him and the Doctor are noted to be among the cleverest of Time Lords, maybe he predicted the possibility of getting trapped in the Time Lock, I mean he figured he might die during "Last of the Time Lords" and "Sound of Drums".
> 
> But I kinda wanted Simm to come back as the Master :\



Pretty sure he simply vanished after that episode; doesn't have to mean he got Time Locked with the rest of them. Though if he did, that would change the ending of the war slightly and he might be able to think of a way out that the others couldn't.

And as for the John Simm thing...I'm pretty sure you should know how the regeneration thing works. Don't see why they can't both play him. If its supposed to be for the 50th anniversary, I believe thats either the end of this coming series, or a special coming after it. In other words, John Simm can easily come back for one last show.

And I hope he does, 'cause _Mad Dogs_ shows he can wear the Master's beard like a boss.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 26, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> And as for the John Simm thing...I'm pretty sure you should know how the regeneration thing works. Don't see why they can't both play him. If its supposed to be for the 50th anniversary, I believe thats either the end of this coming series, or a special coming after it. In other words, John Simm can easily come back for one last show.



John Simm said he would still love to play the Master, and if you want to get technical, there may have actually been two different versions of the Master in the new series, the one that Martha, Jack, and the Doctor faced (Harold Saxxon) and the one from End of Time (the blonde hair one), as he acted completely different and of course had blonde hair 

The Doctor is really the only Time Lord who seems to have an issue with regeneration. I mean Romana was able to change her appearance to whatever she wanted right after regeneration and during the Time War she purposely regenerated again to become a more leader type as she was now the Lady President of Gallifrey.


----------



## Shade (Feb 27, 2012)

It would be amazing to see Cumberbatch as the Master, it's pretty much been my number one 50th anniversary wish since it was announced.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah basically all the Wholock fans have hit the ceiling.

All that's left is for there to be a really big  moment and then every fangirl and boy on the planet will pass out and wet themselves.


----------



## tashtin (Feb 27, 2012)

It would be a major bitch slap to simm who has expressed that he would love to continue playing the master - I don't see it happening, cumberbatch has always stated that he would never do doctor who due to the demands and commitments that is attached to it. 

Having said that I would love him to play Omega. Would be awesome.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 27, 2012)

tashtin said:


> It would be a major bitch slap to simm who has expressed that he would love to continue playing the master - I don't see it happening, cumberbatch has always stated that he would never do doctor who due to the demands and commitments that is attached to it.


I thought that was in reference to him playing as The Doctor himself.

That, and people change their minds.


----------



## Kanali (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah after all of Simms statements regarding him wanting to come back to the show, I don't think they should rush to getting a new Master. We've seen him for all of 2 stories over 5 episodes, I'd like a few more to enjoy the character.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 27, 2012)

It'd feel weird though. Old Master/New Doctor.

I mean best thing ever would be John Simm come back, regenerate and then that new Master be a recurring villain for whole series.

That'd be cool for continuity. But if Simm is there for more than 1 ep, that'd be kinda weird.


----------



## Kanali (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't like the idea of having a new Master for every Doctor seeing as how the Master appears in precious few episodes per Doctor which means he'd basically die after every 1-3 episodes. The previous tv Master Anthony Ainley lasted for 4 Doctors which worked out great. If they're going to have a Master for every new Doctor kind of thing, he'd definitely need to appear in a lot more episodes per Doctor.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 27, 2012)

Well in all fairness, this Master already died, was reborn and then was killing himself by being skeletor.

So a death yielding regeneration is plausible enough.


----------



## tashtin (Feb 27, 2012)

Wibbly Wobbly said:


> I thought that was in reference to him playing as The Doctor himself.
> 
> That, and people change their minds.



Yeah you're right, but in a recent interview he was more vague and seemed to imply he wouldn't be interested in any major role, maybe I interpreted it wrong.

But cumberbatches star is rising, I doubt he would consider a role in doctor who.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 27, 2012)

With House ending I seriously fucking want Hugh Laurie to be the 12th. :I

Its about time for an olderish gentleman to take up that role again.

And that would totally bring it into the US mainstream.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 27, 2012)

No the doctor appears to be ageing backwards and getting younger. The next Doctor will be young too.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 27, 2012)

1 old
2 oldish
3 old
4 young
5 young
6 young
7 old
8 mid
9 mid
10 young
11 young

It rather varies.


----------



## Shade (Feb 27, 2012)

I thought Simm was one of the crappier Masters so I wouldn't really mind him leaving the role at all. His shtick would work even less in Moffat's Who.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 27, 2012)

I liked him in series 3.  I thought he was brilliant in there.

That whole little special after series 4, however, made little sense to me.  Everything.  Then there was the food.  IMO, 10 shouldn't have gone down like that.  It was shit.

I agree 100% that Simm's thing wouldn't work in Moffat's Who.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 27, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> 1 old
> 2 oldish
> 3 old
> 4 young
> ...



8 was younger than 10 , and 7 wasn't old not compared to the first 3.

David Tennant just looks young because he's well yeah..

Matt Smith's look is definitely the youngest physically and mentally of all of them, this is even referenced in the Sarah Jane Adventures when Jo refers to regenerating into a baby.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 27, 2012)

Rumor Mill has it that Actor Benedict Cumberbatch will Beam onto the set of Doctor Who for its 50th Anniversary as The Master. Discuss Away....


----------



## Bioness (Feb 27, 2012)

I already posted that and gave a link.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 27, 2012)

Someone doesn't actually read the thread...


----------



## Bioness (Feb 27, 2012)

I can understand if it is 200 post back..but it is mentioned in several of the post on this page....


----------



## Velocity (Feb 27, 2012)

Bioness said:


> The Doctor is really the only Time Lord who seems to have an issue with regeneration.



He also has issues with the TARDIS. Lots of them. He's so adorkable.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah but at least he seems to be a better driver than 10.

Let's review The Doctor's TARDIS skills...

The Doctor has tore pages out of the manual because he disagreed with it, eventually he threw it into a supernova. (Don't worry the TARDIS can make more).
He apparently failed his driving test for the TARDIS.
Whenever River Song corrects him he ignores her advice.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ignoring the ages of The Doctor's actors, and just looking at them physicially, The Dotctor could definately pass for a guy gradually getting younger, so I will stick to my theory.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 29, 2012)

Well he was supposed to be in his 400s when he had his first regen. So I don't think he was always an old fart. I think its probably a delayed aging process but he does age.

And the thing of when he was laser screwdrivered, that presumably would have been what he'd have looked like if he hadn't regenerated in 900 years.

So probably he ages naturally in his forms at ~10 years to 1.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 29, 2012)

I meant everytime he regenerates, he regenerates into a younger form.

Which is supposed to be similar to the way in which the wizard Merlin ages backwards.

I have read theories on how The Doctor is supposed to be Merlin. Ore atleast the Merlin stories were based on The Doctor.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 29, 2012)

The 7th Doctor is explicitly identified as Merlin by a villain in one story.

I think the first life of a Time Lord is basically mortal, with growing old and dying a possibility, though at a much slower rate than humans. After that though they seem to be frozen in their ages. The 4th Doctor lived for centuries with no aging, as has the 11th and others.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Mar 1, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> The 7th Doctor is explicitly identified as Merlin by a villain in one story.
> 
> I think the first life of a Time Lord is basically mortal, with growing old and dying a possibility, though at a much slower rate than humans. After that though they seem to be frozen in their ages. The 4th Doctor lived for centuries with no aging, as has the 11th and others.



Well we have seen the master as a child at some point, so they must age to some extent.


----------



## Catterix (Mar 1, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> I meant everytime he regenerates, he regenerates into a younger form.



He doesn't regenerate into an always younger form, that's a peculiar misconception that many people seem to make.

The 3rd Doctor was older than the 2nd, 7th Doctor older than the 6th. The only time when turning "younger" was implied was when regenerations were initially referred to rejuvenations, but by the beginning of the 3rd Doctor, that was done away with.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Matt Smith and Karen Gillan are used to getting stuck in any number  of sticky situations as their on-screen aliases, The Doctor and Amy Pond  in the BBC’s Doctor Who.
 And this time, their adventures are taking the actors rather further afield than usual.
 Amy and Matt have been spotted filming in the southern Spanish town of Almeria on its famous desert lots.
                  An insider told The Sun: ‘Matt and Karen are really excited about the episode.’
 ‘Filming on the same set as a lot of western films, together with the Spanish weather, will give it an epic feel.’
 Almeria is also sunnier than Cardiff, where Doctor Who is usually shot.​




*Spoiler*: __ 






*Ben Browder* has reportedly signed up to appear on _Doctor Who_.

The _Farscape_ star will appear in the sci-fi drama’s seventh series, according to _Doctor Who Magazine_.

The episode - written by _Being Human_ creator Toby Whithouse - is said to be set in the Wild West. _Upstairs Downstairs_ director *Saul Metzstein* will helm the installment.

Best known for playing John Crichton on _Farscape_ from 1999 to 2003, Browder later starred in _Stargate SG-1_ and appeared in a recent episode of _Chuck_.​


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 8, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Well we have seen the master as a child at some point, so they must age to some extent.



Yeah, but again, that was his first life.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 8, 2012)

Time Lords being children like that kind of contradicts several novels which state that Time Lords are incapable or reproducing from a curse that was placed on them, so are basically "Loomed" into existence as adults, and not only that but some Time Lords  may actually be reincarnations of important past Time Lords which is what the Doctor is suggested to be. Also the Doctor did say he was still a "child" at 90. I also never understood how the Master was able to age the Doctor like that, he said he would age him 100 years..maybe he just meant physically.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2012)

If it hasn't been posted yet.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]h7lRwZnL77Q[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]8s1iRf9lqqU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]QhaR45w-Iyw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bioness (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't think it has been posted but I've seen it several times...

BARROWMAN!!!


----------



## Velocity (Mar 17, 2012)

Catterix said:


> He doesn't regenerate into an always younger form, that's a peculiar misconception that many people seem to make.
> 
> The 3rd Doctor was older than the 2nd, 7th Doctor older than the 6th. The only time when turning "younger" was implied was when regenerations were initially referred to rejuvenations, but by the beginning of the 3rd Doctor, that was done away with.



That's not entirely right. While it's true that the Third, Sixth, Seventh and Ninth Doctors are all older than their respective predecessors, they still gradually get younger (the Third was 50, the Sixth was 40, the Seventh was 44 and the Ninth was 41).

The Doctor has been gradually regressing in age and most importantly his "mental age". After his first regeneration (we can't count his first life since he actually physically aged in that one while he doesn't in any other), he was equal to a man in his mid-forties with a personality that was primarily cold and manipulative. He pretended to be child-like, but only to throw his enemies off balance. Even though he was physically older, the Third Doctor was much younger in personality, being more technically-minded, enthusiastic and much more prone to more physical approaches to problems.

The Fourth Doctor speaks for himself, but the gradual regression continues all the way. The Eleventh Doctor is the most child-like yet, but the Tenth wasn't that far off. If you wanted to be technical, the Tenth Doctor was more like an late teenager in that he was cheeky, charismatic and easy-going yet could do some really nasty things to those that deserved it (symbolising that he wasn't as mature as his previous incarnations who would never have dreamed of doing half of what he did) while the Eleventh is much more like a young teenager, being short tempered, energetic and much more emotional. He's also much more introspective, which symbolises that he hasn't figured out who he is yet. Whether he is the man who basically killed all of his own people or if he really can be someone different.

The whole "Doctor getting younger" thing, while self-evident in the gradually younger actors portraying him, is much deeper than just his looks. I dunno if it's entirely intentional, but the Doctor *is* getting younger.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2012)

On that subject we should see what we can dig up on the other doctors.

This guy has a bunch with the 10th.
[YOUTUBE]3s4Czla6tXc[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]WxB1gB6K-2A[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]HDXOq2FTvkA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bioness (Mar 17, 2012)

@  I agree with most of your points but just wanted to add something, whenever they had multi-doctor specials and they included the first doctor, all the other doctors while technically older and more experienced showed the First Doctor a lot of respect and followed him as their leader. I'm not sure why this is, but it is interesting to note.

@  That I know has been posted already, several times in fact.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Mar 20, 2012)

Most likely more of a homage to the first than anything else, making him the leader.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 20, 2012)

Only thanks to Tumblr did I just find out that Kazran from the DW Christmas Carol was Dumbledore.

Mind. Blown.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 20, 2012)

*Series 7 : Everything we know so far*

*PRODUCTION*


Doctor Who will return Autumn 2012.
Title of the first s7 episode: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 of the [Spoilers].
[*]The next series is going to span 13 episodes + a Christmas 2012 Special.
[*]Filming begun February 20, 2012.
[*]For the very first time, Doctor Who will be produced at the new BBC Roath Lock Studios in Cardiff.
[*]There will not be 2-parters.
[*]The new companion has not been cast yet.
[*]At least 1 episode will be filmed in Spain




*Spoiler*: __ 




*CAST*


Matt Smith - The Doctor
Karen Gillan - Amy Pond
Arthur Darvill - Rory Williams
Alex Kingston - River Song/ Melody Pond
? - New Companion
Mark Williams - Brian Williams (Rory’s dad)
David Bradley - ?
Rupert Graves - ?
Adrian Scarborough - Kahler Jex
Dominic Kemp -  Kahler Mas
Rob Cavazos - Walter 
Ben Browder
*PLOT*



There will be shocks, surprises and heartbreak.
The series is going to explore the Doctor’s fame.
It is going to be Amy’s and Rory’s last series.
Amy and Rory will leave ‘heartbreakingly’.
River Song will return.
A new companion will be revealed.
The Doctor is going to meet someone very new and very different in the very last place he could ever have expected…
The new companion could be a “he, she or it”
2 classic aliens from the 60s and 70s will return but will be renewed.
The episode Mark Gatiss will write for series 7 will contain the words ‘meat’, ‘klaxon’ and ‘Vienna’.
Dorium : On the fields of Trenzalore, at the fall  of the Eleventh, when no living creature may speak falsely or fail to  give answer, a question will be asked. A question that must never, ever  be answered.
*RUMOURS*


Miranda Hart is rumoured to have  been cast as the Doctor’s next companion. There are also rumours that  this is not true because she has to concentrate on her own show.
It is rumoured that some parts of the series will be filmed in Australia.
Jack Harkness is rumoured to return.
Canton is rumoured to return.
Craig Owens is rumoured to return.
The Yeti monsters and the Ice Warriors are rumoured to return
More rumours include The Master, Madam Vastra and her maid, Jenny


----------



## Ippy (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't care who the new companion is, as long as we get some more Madame Vastra and Jenny.

I wouldn't mind an older Lord Stormageddon, though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 20, 2012)

> Title of the first s7 episode:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Who wants to bet the second Spoiler is Daleks.

Unless by spoiler you already know lol.

>Arthur Weasley as Rory's Dad
I can dig it.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 20, 2012)

> The BBC are to announce the new co-star to join Matt Smith headlining Doctor Who tomorrow at a press conference.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Mar 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giaMRyn47Xg&list=FLYkbq6L-fOcyHgyVQpYb_Aw&index=11&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]

Not sure if this has been posted but I lol'd hard. xD


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 21, 2012)

Ippy said:


> I don't care who the new companion is, *as long as we get some more Madame Vastra and Jenny.*
> 
> I wouldn't mind an older Lord Stormageddon, though.



Yes! 



ghstwrld said:


>



Meet .


----------



## Crowned Clown (Mar 21, 2012)

I much prefer the Amon one


> s has been reported pretty much everywhere else, Jenna-Louise Coleman (pictured  right) has been announced as the new companion. There’s currently no information about the character that she’ll play.
> You might recognise Jenna as Jasmine Thomas from the ITV soap Emmerdale and as Lindsay James in the BBC drama Waterloo Road. If you’ve never seen her in anything then you might want to check out ITV’s Titanic (written by acclaimed Downton Abbey creator Julian Fellowes) which begins this Sunday.
> On her casting Jenna revealed that “Matt Smith did my audition with me. It was fun and I felt like we were in it together.” And she seems keen to begin her new job, saying “I want to get started already… I’m a huge fan of the show.” Going on to mention that her favourite companions are Billie Piper and Karen Gillan.
> The BBC have gone on to  reveal the transmission structure of the upcoming series. Which is exactly as we revealed back at the start of the month. Namely that there will be five episodes shown before Christmas, which will be Amy and Rory’s final episodes. Jenna will join the TARDIS team in the sixth episode, the Christmas Special and the other eight episodes will be aired next year.
> ...





The spoiler is very spoilerly regarding the fifth and final episode of the Rory and Amy.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 21, 2012)

Hot.

But frankly bored of these girls whose only real role is sex appeal.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2012)

Gilligan and Tate weren't there for sex appeal so I'm not sure where those comments are coming from.  Not to mention the mom of the Christmas special


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 21, 2012)

Gillian was written into the overarching story by being River's mum. But for a while she was there just to look pretty.

But I'm not talking about Tate. I'm talking about Piper, Agyeman, Minogue and Gillian.

It'd be nice to have some normal people instead of models be the companion.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2012)

You can walk the street for that


----------



## Bioness (Mar 21, 2012)

What the fuck another useless female.




And I seriously hope Rory and Amy don't die or some shit.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Mar 22, 2012)

I am kind of surprised you said Gillian wasn't there for Sex Appeal, because honestly, she is probably the hottest companion we have gotten in the new series. Granted she was tied down to Rory in a way that Rose was NEVER to Mickey, she still had that moment with the Doctor. But there are other ways to represent sex appeal other than falling for the Doctor.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 22, 2012)

Trust the news to freaking spoil me. . .

I don't mind Amy the companion leaving. She really didn't do much in the series for me except being a source of drama to The Doctor -- Rory's erased! She's been kidnapped all this time! Melody's missing! I've been waiting for you all this time! The only two times I finally thought things were going up were the Star Whale and Girl Who Waited episodes. Star Whale, she actually did something. Girl Who Waited, old Amy I liked far more than the younger one.

At least she wasn't a romantic companion. Not every companion should.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Girl Who Waited, old Amy I liked far more than the younger one.


As did I. Old amy was awesome.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]NoxQKGDPtoo[/YOUTUBE]
Hmm I really should watch the older ones.
But how to get a hold of them for easy watching?
1st reminds me of the 10th.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2012)

The old stuff? Pretty difficult. 106 of the first 253 episodes have been lost entirely and finding the rest of them on DVD won't be easy at all (all of the boxsets I've seen are specific serials, rather than whole seasons).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm waiting for the eventual Blu-Ray releases for the Doctor Who seasons.

Sure, it'll take a few decades. But I'll wait.

But really, the Tennant years are overdue for Blu-Ray.

On a different note, it'd be nice if the TV show told what ultimately became of Susan. I rather hear it from the show rather than expanded universe, TARDIS wiki.

. . .

And more Madame Vastra and Jenny.

We need a whole Doctor-lite episode of them.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 24, 2012)

More weeping angels is never a bad thing.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 24, 2012)

Platinum said:


> More weeping angels is never a bad thing.



Unless you fumble directing them.

Which I really hope it doesn't happens.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 26, 2012)

Don't know if you guys have seen this yet:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/dw/news/bulletin_120326_01/First_Preview_of_the_New_Series

I can't wait for Dr Who to start up again even though the trailer doesn't look as interesting as the trailer for the previous season.


----------



## Kamina (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks too much like Back to the future 3 to me.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks like Robocop without the mask.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 26, 2012)

Hahaha @ dalek periscope


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2012)

> Looks too much like Back to the future 3 to me



Because the bulk of the trailer seems to have been made from the same ep.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 26, 2012)

It's not like they have a whole series of footage to work with, yet.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2012)

I liked the preview, I'm excited


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks like they're going to do the fun episodes first before going back into the serious ones.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2012)

I just hope Moff brings his A Game this year, that finale was disappointing.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 26, 2012)

Hmmm I heard there's a new hottie casted for the show.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 26, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Looks like they're going to do the fun episodes first before going back into the serious ones.



Can't be too serious in Doctor Who!


----------



## tashtin (Mar 26, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Unless you fumble directing them.
> 
> Which I really hope it doesn't happens.



You Would have to be an exceptionally bad director to mess up the angels since they don't really do much. They're basically a collection of still images.



Ippy said:


> Can't be too serious in Doctor Who!



What do you mean? Seeing how it's a kids show they still manage the "serious" episodes 

Excited about both the teaser and the new companion. Cannae wait!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 26, 2012)

tashtin said:


> You Would have to be an exceptionally bad director to mess up the angels since they don't really do much. They're basically a collection of still images.



Though, the 'sequel' Flesh & Stone/Time of Angels built upon Blink and escalates it with more "OH SHIT" stuff.

As long as the Weeping Angels don't suffer from badass decay.

But I'd also like to know what higher stakes will be played.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 26, 2012)

tashtin said:


> What do you mean? Seeing how it's a kids show they still manage the "serious" episodes


What I said was pretty straightforward.  I don't know what's so confusing.

End of series 6 was serious business, so the start of series 7 will be not quite.  Then they go back to serious business.


----------



## tashtin (Mar 26, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Though, the 'sequel' Flesh & Stone/Time of Angels built upon Blink and escalates it with more "OH SHIT" stuff.
> 
> But I'd also like to know what higher stakes will be played.



There's always the "switching off the sun" angle, but I doubt we will ever see something like that or what a fully fed angel is capable of/ looks like.



Comic Book Guy said:


> As long as the Weeping Angels don't suffer from badass decay.



The rotten/ deformed angels were IMO far more scarier than the normal angels especially the ones crawling towards the food source.



Ippy said:


> What I said was pretty straightforward.  I don't know what's so confusing.
> 
> End of series 6 was serious business, so the start of series 7 will be not quite.  Then they go back to serious business.



That's not at all what it sounded like - it came across as though DW couldn't do serious episodes. Maybe it was sarcasm on your part that went over my head...


----------



## Crowned Clown (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok watching that trailer again, they are on a beach running with Arthur Weasely. This looks like the same place we left River and the Church right after the last Angels incident.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 28, 2012)

When I mean badass decay, I mean meta-wise, not in-universe.

Last thing we want is to not be impressed by the Weeping Angels anymore.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 28, 2012)

Weeping angels badass decay'd hard in Flesh and Stone though tbh.


----------



## Corran (Mar 28, 2012)

When the Angels started moving on screen they became less creepy.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 30, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> Weeping angels badass decay'd hard in Flesh and Stone though tbh.





Corran said:


> When the Angels started moving on screen they became less creepy.



I thought that added a lot to their development to be honest, we got to learn more about them and see into their personality.

What I did not like were the weeping angels in God Complex, that was just pointless.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

